#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-23
<Lathiat> Riddell: add mdns in hosts ti /etc/nsswitch.cofn (which it is in dapper)
<allee> Lathiat, Riddell: there's a thread on pkg-kde-talk ml.  There one of upstream recommended to ues file mdns4 dns (afair).
<allee> > I think it should be "file mdns4 dns". Someone should file a bug about
<allee> > this.
<allee> Lathiat, Riddell: thread starts: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-talk/2006-January/000445.html
<_rockie> need reviews http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1521
<freeflying> need reviews http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1521
<allee> freeflying: about: eva.  Did you ever read the manpage?  eva is a very curious program
<allee> freeflying: long and short description: I still have no idea what qq is.  Describe what is does and what's good for.  Not that is ported and by whom.  like qq can be mentioned as a side note for the experts in long desc.
<freeflying> allee: thx ,I'll add more details about descpition of it 
<allee> freeflying: np
<Red_Herring> anyone listening if i make a suggestion?
<Red_Herring> fine
<Red_Herring> ill say it anyway, in case anyone ever reads this
<Red_Herring> can someone make a script for konqueror, or even kde, so that .iso and etc. all can be mounted?
<Red_Herring> i know its not that hard at all
<Red_Herring> i can do it in the terminal
<Red_Herring> but i lack the knowlage to write a script
<Red_Herring> so if anyone could take my suggestion, im glad i helped
<freeflying> Red_Herring: there have such a script on kde-apps.org
<Red_Herring> but why are they not in kubuntu?
<freeflying> Red_Herring: you can package it for kubuntu, if you like so 
<Red_Herring> oooooo
<Red_Herring> i have NO CLUE how to
<Red_Herring> i just had that idea after i made isos of all my futurama dvds
<freeflying> Red_Herring: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Red_Herring> ok, i am pretty much a n00b when it comes to development at all, i dont know what scripts i need, or how to write them, and i have no freaking clue what that package page is all about
<allee> freeflying: this iso mounting tools on kde-apps.  You remember the name of have the URL? Have you used it yourself?
<allee> s/of/or/
<freeflying> allee: I've used it before , but it dosen't perform well
<Red_Herring> im sorry, i am not very good at doing any sort of development
<Red_Herring> so i was kinda asking if any of you could do something llike that
<allee> Red_Herring: np.  User are also important ;)  They often point out problems that developers never realize.
<Red_Herring> thank you
<allee> Red_Herring: E.g., I always use k3b to browse iso.  But you are right this could be made easier.
<freeflying> Red_Herring: I'm also a user of kubuntu
<Red_Herring> i just think if you could mount it into the file system it would be easyer
<allee> Red_Herring: if you have some time search on www.kde-apps.org if there are apps that seem to do what you want
<Red_Herring> its just a suggestion
<freeflying> allee: I've reuploaded eva 
<Red_Herring> well... i really should be studying for finals
<allee> Red_Herring: and _not_ a bad one!
<allee> Red_Herring: okay.  Good luck for your finals!!!!
<Red_Herring> thanks
<Red_Herring> i need it
<allee> Not if you learn instead of search for handy apps on kde-apps ;)
<Red_Herring> well, luck still is a very handy thing to have
<allee> :)
<allee> freeflying: quick look only.  It's late here ;)
<allee> freeflying: if you feel like it: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1525  look at debian/TODO first 
<allee> freeflying: just curious: why did you rebuild configure and the Makefiles?
<freeflying> allee: I've not 
<allee> freeflying: can you try: debuild clean; mv debian/ ..; cd ..; rm -rf eva-0.4.0; tar xzf - eva_0.4.0.orig.tar.gz; mv debian eva-*; cd eva-*; debuild;  lsdiff -z ../eva-*.diff.gz # please double check for typos!!!!!
<allee> freeflying: this is the usual way I use to clean up stuff that slipped into the diff.gz for whatever reason
<freeflying> allee: got it , I'd check it now 
<allee> freeflying: oh, forgot.  Mv the newly generated diff.gz aside and run debuild again.  Both diffs, of 1st and 2nd build, should be identical 
<allee> freeflying: ok ;)
<freeflying> allee: thx a lot
<allee> freeflying: lsdiff is invaluable to detect such sometime accidental polutions of the diff
<allee> freeflying: is eva only working in Linux? If not remove from description
<allee> freeflying: debian/copyright has old FSF address, please inform upstream to fix it
<allee> freeflying: maybe ask on -motu if it's okay to change in copyright
<allee> freeflying: bug! debian/copyright:  text is about LGDL but you rever to the GPL-2 file on debian
<freeflying> allee: I'm checking it 
* allee still wishes that non-motus can comment (but not vote) in REVU
<allee> freeflying: manpage is still on your TODO right?  (Btw.  create a debian/TODO and list stuff you know needs work.  Saves duplicate comments and helps to not forget)
<allee> freeflying: better remove manpage.1 until there's a real one
<freeflying> allee: y , manpage needs work 
<allee> freeflying: menu files: section="Apps/see-menu-manual"  see manual for right proper value. (or, search menu files of other similar apps)
<freeflying> allee: I forgot to correct this 
<allee> freeflying: you list docs to install in rules and docs file.
<allee> freeflying: curious: why don't you use cdbs. I have not seen anything special.  You rules files will get a simple and two include statements (and for free you get a bit more advanced config.* handling)
<allee> freeflying: nothing more to 'nag' right now ;)
<freeflying> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kopete-meanwhile/+bug/28847
<freeflying> Riddell: maininclusionreport about scim are all available now 
<spstarr_home> hrm, is it me or KDE can't add new kio-slaves without restarting KDE? is this a bug? 
<spstarr_home> if you add a new one, there's no registration process to initiate aside from knowing how to use kioslave (the cli tool)
<LaserJock> Riddell: ping?
<Mez> LaserJock, It's very early in the morning for him
<LaserJock> Mez: thanks, Riddell nevermind I asked somebody else
<Mez> Riddell: new katapult is in REVU
<teprrr> spstarr_work, run kdeinit, or start the app who wants to use the kioslave from the console
<teprrr> when starting from console it won't use kdeinit automatically to speed up the startup
<teprrr> and will reload all the libs agin
<Riddell> Mez: katapult 0.3.1 gives me lots of "There was some error using DCOP. Perhaps amaroK doesn't run."
<Riddell> which isn't the end of the world, but a bit untidy
<Riddell> (amarok isn't running)
* Riddell patches it away
<teprrr> hmm
<teprrr> how easy it's to packaging? I mean is it necessary to read some kind of big book like debian has for the packagers?
<Riddell> it's easy once you get the idea of it
<Riddell> takes an evening or two to work it out and a lifetime to perfect
<Riddell> see KubuntuPackagingGuide
<freeflying_> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying_ 
<freeflying_> Riddell: maininclusionreport about scim are all ok
<Riddell> freeflying_: oh yes, I'll check those over and add to UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<freeflying_> Riddell: when will the meeting begain ?
<Riddell> freeflying_: which meeting?
<freeflying_> Riddell: technical board meeting
<Riddell> freeflying_: that was last night
<Riddell> freeflying_: but I asked at a previous meeting and scim is all fine to go into main pending the main inclusion reviews
<freeflying_> Riddell:  so nice 
<freeflying_> Riddell: will you remove the qtimmodule patch 
<Riddell> freeflying_: I'm going to look at that kmail crash today and see what causes it, could be qtimmodule or could be the fontconfig patches I put in qt
<Riddell> freeflying_: when affect will removing qtimmodule patch have on using CKJ in kubuntu?
<freeflying_> Riddell: sorry ? I've understand the above u've said 
<freeflying_> s/I've/I havn't
<Riddell> freeflying_: if we remove the qtimmodule patch from qt, does that mean you can't use CKJ in kubuntu?
<freeflying_> Riddell: this patch just make it possible that we can use scim instead of xim 
<freeflying_> Riddell:  I don't think there will be too much affect in CJK users 
<Riddell> so without the patch you can't use scim/skim?
<freeflying_> Riddell: no, we can use , just though the xim 
<freeflying_> Riddell: http://immodule-qt.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fimmodule_2dqt is a modular, extensible input method subsystem for Qt.
<freeflying_> Riddell: It brings functionality similar to the immodule for GTK+ to the Qt library
<teprrr> Riddell, hmm. the kubuntupackagingguide doesn't tell me how to create the first changelog.. nor there's dch in dapper at all?
<teprrr> Riddell, also makefile -f Makefile.cvs in order to get the configure isn't rat at all
<freeflying_> teprrr:  dh_make 
<Riddell> dch is in devscripts
<Riddell> dh_make will make a sample debian directory with a whole bunch of example files suffixed with .ex
<teprrr> oh, wajig whichpkg didn't found it..
<Riddell> dch --create  to create one
<Riddell> dch isn't in the devscipts description I think so it's hard to find
<teprrr> oh, I have debian dir already here with files created by me with help of that wiki page
<Riddell> teprrr: do you have something in mind to package?
<teprrr> Riddell, kate session menu atm.
<Riddell> cool
<teprrr> but hmm, how can I get configure script created?
<teprrr> shouldn't rules file take care of it automatically?
<Riddell> teprrr: KDE packages need make -f Makefile.cvs to make the configure script
<Riddell> teprrr: the upstream author should have done that in their release but it looks like they haven't
<Riddell> teprrr: so you can either add a rule to debian/rules to run that
<teprrr> Riddell, well, I know kde packages need that as I'm a dev of one ;)
<teprrr> ah, okay
<Riddell> or run it yourself and package the .orig.tar.gz with that having been run and note it in the changelog
<Riddell> the source also has a KateSessionMenu-0.1/admin/.svn/ directory which should probably be removed from the .orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> (although opinions differ)
<teprrr> btw, what kind of directory name should the app have? should it follow the package name or..?
<Riddell> yes but all in lower case
<Riddell> so that should be changed too
<Riddell> katesessionmenu-0.1
<teprrr> yes
<teprrr> hmm, I should disable unsermake for building, should I?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> unless you want to build with unsermake, that's always fun, but more trouble than it's worth usually
<teprrr> yup, install doesn't seem to work..
<teprrr> hmm..
<teprrr> ahem.. Makefile:661: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<Riddell> which Makefile?
<teprrr> make[3] : Entering directory `/home/tpr/storage/kubuntu-packages/katesessionmenu-0.3/obj-i486-linux-gnu/src'
<teprrr> worked fine with unsermake.. but gotta go now, bbl
<Riddell> try with a fresh source maybe, mixing unsermake and automake might break things
<Riddell> Tonio_: are you able to reupload kwin-style-blended with the files not all set to executable?
<jjesse> i noticed the vw-dial is now asking for a phone #, a username and password on apt-get dist-upgrade for dapper, what if you don't have a modem installed?  shouldn't it skip this package?
<Riddell> jjesse: I haven't seen that
<jjesse> Riddell: really?  just did an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade on two dapper boxes this mroning and it asked for phone # etc
<jjesse> on both of them
<Riddell> what version of wvdial?
<jjesse> stupdi question, how do i tell?
<Riddell> apt-cache show wvdial
<Riddell> apt-cache policy wvdial  might be clearer
<jjesse> version 1.55-1
<Riddell> Setting up wvdial (1.55-1ubuntu1) ...
<Riddell> Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'.
<Riddell> Scanning your serial ports for a modem.
<Riddell> Modem Port Scan<*1>: S0   S1   S2   S3
<Riddell> Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?
<Riddell> Did you configure it properly with setserial?
<Riddell> jjesse: do you have a modem installed?
<jjesse> Riddell: nope
<jjesse> two NICs no modem
<Riddell>   * Drop the debconf priority on all questions to "medium", so they don't
<Riddell>     show up in a default install (which they did, cause we're in *-desktop)
<Riddell> jjesse: infinity is your man to poke
<jjesse> on this channel?
<Riddell> #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> he's on .au timezone
<jjesse> grin i now have channels open for #kubuntu, #kubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-doc, #ubuntu-server, and #ubuntu-devel :)
<Riddell> is that all?  you're lucky!
<jjesse> OkI need help on another queryb/c this is way over my head
<jjesse> I am looking for a Relationships querysimilar to the portfolio query you made, but it needs to include any relationships, such as:
<jjesse> Loan
<jjesse> Deposit Accounts
<jjesse> CDs
<jjesse> Safe Deposit Box
<jjesse> ODP
<jjesse> Is this possible?
<jjesse> Allison N. Wiers 
<jjesse> Relationship Coordinator 
<jjesse> Founders Trust Personal Bank 
<Tm_T> :)
<jjesse> Direct Number (616) 575-3762 
<jjesse> Fax (616) 464-5872 
<jjesse> awiers@ftpb.com 
<jjesse> This page and any accompanying documents contain confidential information intended for a specific individual and purpose. If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any disclosure, copying, distribution, or use of the information contained herein (including any reliance thereon) is strictly prohibited. If you received this transmission in error, please immediately contact the sender and destroy the material in its entirety, wh
<jjesse> opy format. 
<jjesse> dang it
<jjesse> sorry
<jjesse> [09:36]  <pitti> jjesse: known bug, and lots of complaints already :) we'll fix that ASAP
<jjesse> don't you hate it when you paste wrong information to wrong place
<Tm_T> anyone willing to test se. dapper mirrors?
<Tm_T> jjesse: that was very good paste ;)
<jjesse> Tm_T: i'm glad you enjoyed it
<Tm_T> :)
<teprrr> Riddell, didn't help. still the same problem
<teprrr> ah, found the problem possibly
<teprrr> hmm, no..
<Riddell> teprrr: can you get it to build without debian pacackaging stuff?
<teprrr>           && $(MAKE) $(AM_MAKEFLAGS) dist \
<teprrr> hmm, lets try
<teprrr> doesn't seem to work.. but 661 is xgettext line there.. and it has those 8 spaces..
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> what's the line?
<teprrr> Makefile.in isn't generated file, right?
<Riddell> and which Makefile?
<Riddell> Makefile.in is generated from Makefile.am during the make -f Makefile.cvs stage
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<teprrr> ah, okay.. src/Makefile.in has those eight spaces to
<teprrr> too even..
<Riddell> Mez: pong
<teprrr> though the Makefile.am contains tab instead of those..
<teprrr> automake problem?
<Mez> Riddell: nvm - I just checked my email :D
<Mez> Riddell - howcome we both got katie output?
<Riddell> no idea, katie is a mystery to me
<Mez> lol - I've not had katie email since... september
<teprrr> Riddell, found the author, he's gonna do some fixing.. :)
<Riddell> teprrr: Makefile.am uses spaces on that troublesome line
<Riddell> but make -f Makefile.cvs quits for me
<teprrr> Riddell, doesn't use here.. :P
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Mez> Riddell: looking throught the MOM merge for k3b
<Mez> theres a couple of things in the diff.gz that modify files outside of debian/
<Mez> should I put those in as patches?
<Riddell> Mez: what are they?
<Mez> changelog, configure, something I thought I'd added as a patch anyway, directBurn stuff, 
<Mez> actually
<Mez> tehres a couple of things in there I thought I aded as patches
<\sh> Mez: so debian is using diff.gz and not dpatch stuff...can we revert it, to be more closer to debian? (e.g. doing all patch management via bzr?)
<Mez> \sh: dunno
<Mez> and actually - there are a couple of things in there that debian have included that are from my patches
<Mez> actually
<Mez> all but one patch isnt included in debian
<Mez> and thats a simple enough thing to put into the diff.gz
<\sh> Mez: so the debian maintainer put everything directly in the debianized source...(what we have in dpatch files)..It would be a cool thing, to revert to debian packaging and remove the dpatch build-dep then...
<teprrr> whee, got it :)
<Riddell> hmm, I'd be tempted to keep everything in debian/patches
<Riddell> stuff in .diff is just unmaintainable
<\sh> Riddell: not when you use bzr :)
<Mez> \sh: I totally agree with you - but i agree with Riddell too
<\sh> Mez: we all know the problems :) for gajim I reverted all patch stuff to diff.gz and using now bzr repos like this one http://tiber.tauware.de/~shermann/packages/gajim/
<\sh> Mez: so I pick my patches I need, and merge every release into those branches...works like a charm
<\sh> and is somehow a manual HCT ;)
<Mez> \sh: for gajim I was told that you and the debian were using diffrent rules - thy usedcdbs and you didnt want to
<Mez> (lol - I sa someone talking about it in debian-mentors - asked if they'd been orking with you, and got this response
<Mez> http://tiber.tauware.de/~shermann/packages/gajim/
<teprrr> anyone wants to voluenteer to test the package? :)
<Mez> grr
<Mez> AFAIK, he doesn't want to use cdbs, I do. So ubuntu package is different from mine. 
<\sh> Mez: well, in the beginning Yann was using debhelper just like us...
<\sh> Mez: and when I have time I will adjust to cdbs 
<Mez> fair ngouh
<Mez> grr
<Mez> my e key isnt working right
<\sh> Mez: the problem is, that Yann (he not only debian maintainer for this package, but as well upstream) is sometimes a bit slow :)
<Mez> ;)
<\sh> Mez: but the patches are quite different (lp integration and changing other things sometimes) so it makes no difference to use cdbs or debhelper :)
<Mez> fair enoguh
<teprrr> http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=30745 - http://tuksutin.d5k.net/~tpr/temp/katesessionmenu_0.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb - could someone test and tell me if there's something wrong?
<teprrr> 16kB download
<Riddell> teprrr: I'd need the source
<Riddell> teprrr: it should depend on kate
<teprrr> ah, yes, indeed..
<Riddell> W: katesessionmenu: description-synopsis-might-not-be-phrased-properly
<Riddell> W: katesessionmenu: extended-description-line-too-long
<Riddell> W: katesessionmenu: wrong-bug-number-in-closes #XXXXXX
<teprrr> oh, lintian would be great, I think :)
<\sh> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/28784
<\sh> very interesting bug report :)
<teprrr> I assume it checks for those?
<\sh> bet, he is mixing packages
<Riddell> teprrr: lintian checks for them
<spstarr_work> teprrr: thanks, I'll try that tonight, I would have thought any new KIOslave would be added to the list of available protocols, i guess its not 'dynamic' like that.
<teprrr> spstarr_work, np
<teprrr> Riddell, hm. should I make it depend on kicker 3.5.0 too?
<Riddell> teprrr: I guess so
<teprrr> btw, why debian/rules binary needs root access like clean does. but dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot works without root (as expected)..
<teprrr> Riddell, about the source. you want the whole dir right?
<Riddell> fakeroot means you don't need root
<Riddell> teprrr: debuild -S  for source build
<Riddell> will make .orig.tar.gz, .diff and .dsc (you have to make the .orig.tar.gz)
<teprrr> yes I know fakeroot, but umh.. rules binary needs root for what? shouldn't it use fakeroot too.. :P
<Riddell> no, you have to use it manually, same as you do for dpkg-buildpackage
<teprrr> ookay, something still to be fixed..
<teprrr> W: katesessionmenu source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.6.1
<teprrr> W: katesessionmenu source: native-package-with-dash-version
<Riddell> new speedcrunch out, who wants to package?
* Riddell eyes up pef 
<Riddell> teprrr: standards version should be 3.6.2 now
* pef hides
<Riddell> teprrr: if it thinks it's a native package it's not finding the .orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> teprrr: do you have a .orig?
<teprrr> Riddell, oh. your example control.ex was using 3.6.1
<Riddell> it's wrong then :)
<teprrr> :)
<teprrr> didn't know what that was for so left it there
<pef> Riddell: hello Jonathan :)
<teprrr> I have orig .tar.bz2 with different name..
<Riddell> teprrr: it means the version of debian-policy that it follows
<Riddell> teprrr: you need to rebuild the .tar.bz2 as katesessionmenu_0.1.orig.tar.gz
<teprrr> ok, understood.
<Riddell> pef: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/speedcrunch-0.7-beta1.tar.gz
<Riddell> just incase you wanted to give it a shot :)
<pef> Riddell: new upstream version to package ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> uses qt 4
<pef> will do it right now
<Riddell> yay :)
<pef> I use it very often
<Riddell> he gave me an updated man page too http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/speedcrunch.1.docbook
<pef> very usefull
<teprrr> Riddell, I need to change the orig dir name to lowercase too?
<Riddell> teprrr: I usually do
<Riddell> but I think the tools are clever enough that you don't need, do whichever is less confusing for you
<teprrr> dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of directory admin/.svn
<teprrr> hmm. I should've deleted that .svn dir, right? :)
<Riddell> teprrr: remove that from the .orig
<teprrr> hmm, I need to get gpg key?
<Riddell> nah, just ignore the error
<Riddell> teprrr: although you'll need a gpg key for uploading to revu and when you become a MOTU for uploading to the archives so do look into it when you have a moment
<teprrr> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<teprrr> debuild: fatal error at line 791:
<teprrr> running debsign failed
<teprrr> so this isn't a problem?
<Riddell> nope, that means it's finished everything it has to do
<Riddell> so it's a good error :)
<teprrr> okay, thought it'll do something after that :)
<teprrr> heh, so you want katesessionmenu_0.3-0ubuntu1.tar.gz, .dsc and .diff.gz?
<Riddell> hmm, should be katesessionmenu_0.3.orig.tar.gz
<teprrr> mmh
<teprrr> yes, indeed
<Riddell> katesessionmenu_0.3-0ubuntu1.tar.gz is what it would be called if it was a native package (no .orig)
<teprrr> http://tuksutin.d5k.net/~tpr/kubuntu/katesessionmenu/
<teprrr> yeah, realised it :)
<teprrr> something done wrong in there?
<Riddell> teprrr: compat and debhelper is now set to 5 (another recent change)
<Riddell> teprrr: licence in source is GPL 2 /or later/, that should be said so in debian/copyright
<Riddell> and linked to GPL not GPL-2
<pef> Riddell: is sailcut FTBFS or have I a problem with my chroot ?
<teprrr> oh, okay.. will take a look in a few hours.. gotta go now
<Riddell> pef: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/s/sailcut/1.2.0-2ubuntu1/  successful
<Riddell> just ia64 being weird as usual
<Riddell> sailcutqt.cpp: In static member function 'static QString CSailApp::findHandbook(QString)':
<Riddell> sailcutqt.cpp:70: error: ambiguous overload for 'operator+' in '"html" + QDir::separator()'
<Riddell> hmm, strange
<Riddell> needs a cast somewhere presumably but strange that only ia64 is affected
<pef> Riddell: have you an idea why debhelper may delete defines parameters passed to gcc ?
<pef> Riddell: running make by hand gives me -D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_QT3SUPPORT_LIB -DQT3_SUPPORT -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED
<pef> using debuild I no longer have thoses, resulting in compilation failing
<\sh> pef: cflags override?
<pef> \sh: I think so, but seems to be made in debhelper backroom
<pef> nothing visible in debian layout
<\sh> pef: which package?
<pef> Good, your configure finished.  Now run /usr/bin/make.
<pef> make -C . CFLAGS="-g -Wall -O2" CXXFLAGS="-g -Wall -O2"  all
<pef> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/speedcrunch-0.7-beta1.tar.gz
<pef> I'm just upgrading the package to this new upstream release
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> lets see
<pef> \sh: I've found http://they.com/doc/cdbs/cdbs.html (see bottom)
<\sh> pef: that's what I thought :)
<pef> :D
<pef> this works
<pef> a little bit ugly, isn't it ?
<\sh> pef: what about CFLAGS := "-D_REENTRANT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_QT3SUPPORT_LIB -DQT3_SUPPORT -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED"
<\sh> or whatever cdbs call is for CFLAGS :)
<pef> \sh: I presume hard coding something like this may be harmfull on another arches, isn't it ?
<\sh> pef: there is no problem when it would use autotools....but it uses "qmake" or something?
<pef> \sh: qmake
<\sh> but why it overrides this..it should append the cdbs stuff to cflags
<pef> grep-available -s Package  libqt4
<pef> Package: sailcut
<pef> \sh: i think I will copy sailcut's rules file :)
<pef> and adapt it, of course
<pef> or maybe it's an problem in upstream sources
<\sh> Riddell: I just forgot to say "Thank You For The Kubuntu CDs" (and the nice message on your business card :))
<\sh> pef: I would say upstyream
<pef> \sh: yeah, if cdbs docs says it's upstream bug, they are certainly right
<pef> \sh_away: yes, but uvf is thursday :/
<pef> yeah, found a solution :)
<pef> \sh_away: DEB_MAKE_INVOKE := $(MAKE) does the trick :)
<pef> trick used in Debian qt4-x11 package
<allee> feel free to comment on codeine: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1525  have a look at debian/TODO for stuff I'm working on now ...
<Riddell> allee: how is digikam?
<Riddell> allee: doesn't need to build-dep on python, scons brings that in
<Riddell> allee: "with a different philosophy" isn't very useful, I'd put "designed to be as simple as possible" there and put the different philosophy stuff in the long description
<allee> Riddell: toma feels today like only adding curses to every sentence :(
<allee> Riddell: I'll try to catch jokele later ...
<Riddell> allee: compat 5?
<allee> Riddell: when noone does I would suggest to upload.  _If_ tarball will change (noone found something worht it yet) we could as a last resort add it as a patch and mention it in changelog
<Riddell> kubuntu_01_fix_desktop_file.patch  doesn't actually fix anything, just makes it a bit more french :)
<allee> Riddell: seen it.  It's even not applied ;)
<allee> Riddell: I plan to copy from kmplayer all genericname translation. Both use 'Media Player' 
<pef> Riddell: I will upload speedcrunch tomorow 6pm, currently y have docbook2x-man issue and have to leave
<pef> I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.2/docbookx.dtd
<pef> Riddell: if you have an idea: 
<Riddell> pef: we might have to hold off on speedcrunch, people don't want qt4 in main for dapper
<Riddell> or rename it to speedcrunch-qt4
<Riddell> which is a shame
<crimsun> I guess I'd better merge qt4-x11_4.1.0-2ubuntu1, then
<Riddell> hmm, since when did we alter qt4?
<pef> Riddell: sailcut seems to depends on libqt4
<crimsun> b-ds afaik
<pef> and is already on Dapper
<Riddell> pef: but not in main
<pef> oh I see :/
<pef> arg, I have to go
<pef> bye !
<Riddell> crimsun: so it is.  would you be able to do the merge then?
<crimsun> Riddell: yep, just checking if it can be synced first (b-d, asking siretart)
<Riddell> thanks
<allee> back
<allee> Riddell: thx, suggestion make lot of sense.  Adding ..
<Riddell> allee: builds (apart from patch) and runs fine
<allee> Riddell: good, same here.
<sebas> Riddell: The big box arrived.
<Riddell> sebas: awooga
<allee> Mez: fwiw: katapult writes lots of stuff ot stdout
<sebas> Now I'd be able to instal 550 machines at once. ;-)
<allee> sebas: with which software tool?
<teprrr> Riddell, looks like debhelper depend is set by cdbs.. changed compat to 5. but how's this license thing? COPYING mentions version 2 only
<crimsun> teprrr: 2 of GPL
<teprrr> crimsun, yep
<crimsun> err, I'm lacking context.
<crimsun> is there some confusion between compat==5 and GPL v2?
<teprrr> crimsun, nope. I just tried to make my first package and Riddell was helping me with this :)
<teprrr> btw, what's this compat file used actually?
<crimsun> teprrr: it's used to tell debhelper what it can['t]  do
<teprrr> okay
<crimsun> each number denotes a significant set of changes
<crimsun> for instance, v5 introduces the ignoring of comments in debhelper files and changes to the semantics of dh_strip, for instance
<crimsun> apparently I'm in redundant mode today
<teprrr> heh, okay, so that's not really my business atm :)
<teprrr> would you like to check if there's something wrong in this package?
<crimsun> I have a few minutes, sure
<teprrr> [19:41:06]  < Riddell> teprrr: licence in source is GPL 2 /or later/, that should be said so in debian/copyright
<teprrr> [19:41:11]  < Riddell> and linked to GPL not GPL-2
<teprrr> btw, why the link should point to GPL instead of GPL-2?
<teprrr> if it's v2 or later
<crimsun> because GPL-2 is too constraining
<crimsun> the GPL symlink will point to GPL-2, but it's not limited to GPL-2
<crimsun> (i.e., you can change the GPL symlink, but you can't change GPL-2)
<teprrr> ah yes, got it :)
<teprrr> http://tuksutin.d5k.net/~tpr/kubuntu/katesessionmenu/ -- okay, they're there now
<teprrr> hmm, pot file isn't created..
<crimsun> something's odd.
<crimsun> that diff is huge
<teprrr> well, it contains Makefile.in's created by make which weren't in the source package
<crimsun> ah, you're using DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_DEBIAN_CONTROL. No wonder.
<teprrr> oh, it shouldn't be used?
<crimsun> well, do you have a specific reason for using it?
<crimsun> you /can/ use it, but some people consider it dangerous
<crimsun> don't b-d on build-essential
<crimsun> ack, that's added by cdbs
<teprrr> oh, and it has diff for configure too
<crimsun> personally I'd drop DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_DEBIAN_CONTROL and explicitly use the b-ds
<teprrr> 1020K   configure
<teprrr> that ain't small either
<crimsun> it's a much better idea to patch .ac or .in as necessary, then invoke autoreconf in debian/rules
<crimsun> there's a cdbs hook for it
<teprrr> oh, got that line from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<teprrr> or invoke make -f Makefile.cvs from rules?
<crimsun> you shouldn't have to
<crimsun> you have automake and autoconf templates in the, so unless you patch them, you don't need the .ins. 
<crimsun> in the orig tarball
<teprrr> hmmm
<crimsun> ok, you guys have a different set of rules for KDE cvs
<teprrr> so what should I do? :)
<teprrr> kde cvs has its own build system hack, yes
<crimsun> work within kde cvs's
<crimsun> but yes, call make -f Makefile.cvs from within debian/rules
<crimsun> probably need a hook for cdbs
<crimsun> that will save you having .ins and configure inside the diff
<teprrr> hmm, how should I clean up the directory after binary package building? as it now creates those .ins and configure they're diffed against the original
<teprrr> get a tarball and extract it always after having build binary?
<allee> teprrr: DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_DEBIAN_CONTROL is discuraged in debian!  When you don't use it.  Is there still a need update .am or .in?
<teprrr> allee, hmm, what do you mean?
<allee> teprrr: let me try other way round.  why do you need more that just include debhelper.mk and kde.mk?
<allee> + in rules
<teprrr> allee, there is no Makefile.ins nor configure script in orig package
<allee> teprrr: oh!  
<teprrr> the author said it'd increase the size of the source package too much :P
<allee> teprrr: well first, mail upstream.  Maybe you are lucky and he run make -f Makefile.cvs and releases a new tarball
<allee> teprrr: oh!
<teprrr> though maybe I could encourage him to do it somehow.. :p
<teprrr> makebuilddir/::
<teprrr>         make -f Makefile.cvs
<allee> teprrr: that would be best!  He should not burden trouble on his users!
<allee> teprrr: hmm, wasn't there a dist-clean or svn-clean cvs-clean rules?
<teprrr> well, the package should be built in fakeroot, though I still see the configure script and some others which shouldn't be done
<allee> teprrr: if you find mothing handy.  have a look at the diff and add find . -name ... | xargs rm -f  to it until everything generated is gone
<teprrr> but there's no Makefile at all
<allee> after you run Makefile.cvs and configure there are Makefile.  So they are available in clean:: is running
<teprrr> oh, I should add it to rules, yes.
<teprrr> but I'll try to talk to the author first
<allee> teprrr: that's a good idea.  I he want's to save size he should switch to scons
<allee> teprrr: don't tell him about scons.  The switch to scons takes time. Tell him after he released the updates tarball ;) Heh,heh
<teprrr> well, this thing will be prolly in kde4, so it'll use scons in the future :)
<teprrr> but for now, I don't think he will do the change just for this one :)
<allee> teprrr: okay so you have to stick with make -f Makefile.cvs and find+rm,  crazy
<allee> teprrr: mhmm, there also the possibility that you run make -f Makefile.cvs once by hand.  Diff the tree. and put this all into a single diff that gets applied with simple-patchsys.mk
<allee> teprrr: don't be afraid about the size.  Its just tarball smaller and diff bigger.
<allee> teprrr: when next release add .in etc you just have to remove the diff
<teprrr> well, but isn't it better if I can get the author to run make -f Makefile? :)
<allee> done
<teprrr> as I'm not in hurry here.. he's just been away for a ten minutes or so now :P
<allee> yes, force and kick him hard.
<OpsVentus> Right now I'm using Qt3 for GUI (in combination with c++) but now I'm thinking about updating to Qt4 but this is a large change, so I want to check if Qt4 is the way to go or if there's a bettercross-platform(mainl y KDE/GNOME/Windows/OSX) toolkit for small programs?
<allee> teperr: the diff is just a simple quick workaround
<allee> teperr: no weird clean: rule no blowed build depends. No waste of cpu cycles for Makefile.cvs run
<teprrr> I'd prefer qt4, but sure there's wxwidgets at least too..
<teprrr> it uses gtk on *nix
<teprrr> qt4 memory print has been decreased from qt3 too
<OpsVentus> anything Qt4 can't do what other programs can?
<teprrr> and you can create non-gui programs with it now without linking against gui stuff
<OpsVentus> I mean toolkits
<teprrr> no idea, I don't think so. but it's gpl licensed
<teprrr> I haven't coded with anything else but qt :)
<OpsVentus> yeah, that's why I wanted to update to 4, but the reason I started with qt was beacause it's easy but now with 4 you have to write your own project-files and more
<OpsVentus> but that's ok, got enough xp now
<OpsVentus> and, how do's it look on GNOME and KDE in comparison with other toolkits?
<teprrr> own project-files? hmm..
<teprrr> well, qt4 isn't much used yet.. kde is undergoing porting atm
<OpsVentus> I mean Qt3 writes the .pro-file's for you and with Qt4 you have to write it yourself
<OpsVentus> yeah, it's still not in apt-get so I just downloaded from trolltech
<teprrr> well, in dapper there's qt4 in repositories
<teprrr> well, at least qt4's documentation says you can still use qmake -project to create the .pro file
<teprrr> but I don't know.. haven't used qt project stuff actually at all
<teprrr> but sleeping time, nights
<OpsVentus> ok, I'm going for Qt4 then
<OpsVentus> next question: I wrote a Sudoku game, any intressed to include this in (K)Ubuntu?
<allee> OpsVentus: add it to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<OpsVentus> Well I'm asking the people at ubuntu-motu first(don't want to open wiki if there's no intresse)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-24
<Riddell> JRe: upstream version freeze is tomorrow
<Riddell> thursday
<Riddell> new pacakges are allowed right enough
<allee> Riddell: that's strange.
<allee> Riddell: so feel free to upload digikam 0.8.1 later (but without risk to miss deadline ;)
<Riddell> Mez: if we did KDE in backports is there some way to make sure they get released on the day of KDE release?
* freeflying is away: Away at the moment
<Mez> Riddell: if we did it in backports-  it'd be dependent on it being in version+1 on release
<Mez> and also how fast you can get James to process it
<Den> Hi - is there a web page telling who is on the ubuntu KDE developers  team, who they are, what their specialty is?
<Tm_T> Den: Riddell does have some kind of list, ask from him ;)
<Den> Riddell: Are you here?
<Tm_T> Den: and hullo, welcome here too ;)
<Tm_T> I think he's sleeping
<Den> Tm_T: yes, Tanks :)
<Tm_T> ask 3h later, prolly better luck
<\sh> Riddell: http://mats.imk.fraunhofer.de/pipermail/pykde/2006-January/011994.html -> is fixing most of the problems in pykde
<Riddell> \sh: is it available yet?
<Riddell> morning chmj 
<\sh> I'm waiting for uploads to the servers
<\sh> I just woke up, and read my email and had this wonderful message in...
<Riddell> "The requested URL /snapshots/PyKDE was not found on this server." fooey
<\sh> "uploads to the servers == to riverbank"
<\sh> Riddell: yepp
<\sh> I'll just asked for a prerelease privatly to me :)
<\sh> if it's early enough..and it comes today, I'll package it and upload to dapper...(with short uvf exception from kamion/mdz)
<Riddell> \sh: the kmail crash is caused by kubuntu_0066_fcsort2fcmatch.dpatch not immodule
<Riddell> freeflying: ^^
<\sh> Riddell: but do you have as well amarok crashes. I didn't have anhy problems here, which is a clean dapper :)
<sebas> \sh: If a new pykde snapshot goes into dapper, could you warn me as soon as it's available, so I can test guidance with it?
<\sh> sebas: sure
<sebas> The last one caused some API changes, I may have to adapt a couple of things.
<sebas> Thanks!
<\sh> sebas: did you read the announcement? I think it's not changing so much from the previous snapshot...but honors some patches the community was asking for. :)
<\sh> sebas: what I'm doing anyways is to check all apps depending on pykde...
<\sh> sebas: before I upload to dapper :)
<sebas> \sh: Ah, even better, feel free to fix our version in svn ;-)
<sebas> Serious: let me know, and I'll fix it, we need to adapt for upstream anyway.
<\sh> sebas: no problem..and which svn? :)
<sebas> kdesvn
<sebas> We're in playground/base
<\sh> sebas: thx :) do you think guidance will be somehow becoming a default for kde?
<Riddell> probably not, it doesn't work with a lot of distributions
<\sh> that's sad..because I think kde should have more python apps 
<\sh> to be honest, all distributions should be forks of kubuntu ;)
<sebas> \sh: I've talked with Ben Meyer about it at akademy, and we're planning to use guidance modules in KDE4.
<sebas> So, yes.
<\sh> sebas: cool :)
<sebas> Riddell: There are no tools that do the job right now, and guidance is easy to adapt.
<sebas> It's built with distro independancy in mind, and the only thing that should be distro-specific is serviceconfig/
<sebas> Serviceconfig has support for Mandrake, Debian and Gentoo, and others are quite easy to add.
<sebas> So, as to Linux, most of the stuff should work without too much effort.
<sebas> BSD or other OS'es are another thing, though.
<Riddell> yo jjesse 
<jjesse> yo Riddell 
<Riddell> jjesse: what's the status of kubuntu-docs?  (team meeting today)
<jjesse> releasenotes is caught up, starting on quickguide, just added another writer gedde (i think his name is) and he is working on quickguide as well
<jjesse> there shouldn't be any changes to about-kubuntu should there?
<jjesse> releasenotes are also now available on doc.u.c so people can see what is going to be in dapper for a sneak peak
<Riddell> we need to fix the stylesheet in firefox for about-kubuntu
<jjesse> ok that is something i don't know how to do
<Riddell> no, that's my responsibility :)
<Tonio_> hi all
<Riddell> hi teprrr 
<Riddell> Tonio_: 
<\sh> Riddell: did you read the uvf exception report? I think it's enough for colin and matt?
<jjesse> morning Tonio_ 
<Riddell> \sh: yeah, looks very complete
<\sh> good to know :)
<jjesse> Riddell: where you talking about doc team meeting today?
<Tonio_> Riddell: FYI, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1529 -> modifications required done
<Riddell> jjesse: ubuntu developers team meeting, in half an hour in #ubuntu-devel
<jjesse> Riddell: ok do you need anything else from me ? do i need to be there?
<teprrr> http://tuksutin.d5k.net/~tpr/kubuntu/kboggle/0.4.1/ -- there's a kboggle package if someone wants to test it
<Riddell> jjesse: nope, that's great thanks
<teprrr> x breakage has been started today?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the "too many executable files", would you suggest a bug cdbs patch, a rule entry, or maybe a tarball rebuild ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd fix it in .orig
<Riddell> Tonio_: ask in #ubuntu-motu, maybe they would prefer to keep it in, it doesn't do any harm after all but it seems really messy to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: ah, kwin-style-blended is fixed now, lovely :)
<Riddell> see also k9copy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just doing it ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I feel so sad not beeing able to package ktechlab......
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's up with it?
<jjesse> Riddell: are kubuntu-docs not included in dapper yet?
<Tonio_> there is a crappy dependancy, in both sid and dapper, reported via a malone bug....
<Riddell> jjesse: certainly are
<\sh> building pykde3
<Tonio_> [12:51]  <Tonio_> The following packages have unmet dependencies: 
<Tonio_> [12:51]  <Tonio_>   gpsim-dev: Depends: gpsim (= 0.20.14-7.2) but it is not going to be installed 
<Tonio_> [12:51]  <Tonio_> E: Broken packages 
<\sh> Tonio_: which bug?
<Tonio_> malone bug #5777 talks about that
<jjesse> When I click on release notes in konq I get "there is no documentation available for /khelpcenter/kubuntu/kreleasenotes/C/index.html
<jjesse> from the "main" screen in konq
<\sh> Tonio_: and broken in sid, too?
<Tonio_> \sh: yep, I tried in a chroot, same problem
<\sh> Tonio_: but it's build as http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/g/gpsim/0.20.14-7.2/ shows...so something else is wrong
<Tonio_> \sh: yes the package is refered to exist
<Tonio_> \sh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/electronics/gpsim
<Tonio_> \sh: you can see it is there, even browse the dep content, everything seems to be fine, but impossible to install....
<Tonio_> \sh I also tried to pbuild it from source, there was an error....
<\sh> Tonio_: try apt-get -s install gpsim and you see the problem
<Tonio_> \sh: the only explanation I have it that the debian source package has been modified without version increment.........
<Tonio_> \sh: ok
<\sh> libgtkextras16 is not available
<Tonio_> \sh: yes.......... but it should have been, because the package has been build a few weeks ago apparently.....;;
<\sh> Tonio_: but it's not available :) can be that it was removed in the meantime
<Tonio_> \sh: true.... what's the best thing to do according to you ? that's a SID problem apparently........
<\sh> Tonio_: try to rebuild the package without this dependency..if it's not working poke seb128 or dholbach our gtk/gnome experts :)
<Tonio_> it works without that dep..... but that's a big feature missing.........
<\sh> or find a way to replace this build-dep
<\sh> or try libgtkextra17 :)
<\sh> which is available :)
<Tonio_> so repackaging gpsim, then get it revued, then packaging ktechlab........; ok ;)
<Riddell> hello perofal 
<perofal> hello
<perofal> :)
<perofal> whats up?
<\sh> Tonio_: forget it..I'll try to replace the dependency with the new one..it's a bug fix and can be uploaded directly if it works
<\sh> Tonio_: or try to do it, and send me a debdiff for gpsim to sh@sourcecode.de
<\sh> I
<\sh> I'm fixing up pykde new snapshot now and finally ran into problems
<perofal> Ridell : perofal = poimen
<jjesse> Riddell: did you see my note about documentation?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, busy.. team meeting
<jjesse> Riddell: sorry forgot
<sebas> Gasfornuins vond ik het leukste.
<sebas> Aansluiten, duimen dat de boel niet ontploft :)
<sebas> Ouch, wrong channel.
<Tonio_> Riddell: there was a problem while uploading kwin-style-blended.......
<Tonio_> files where not overwritten in revu........ I'm reuploading
<perofal> Ridell : I have a launch pad acount, now I just need to kwon what documentation is needed to be translated or updated  I can help with that   but I need how to do it
<Tonio_> Riddell: FYI, kwin-style-blended is now fine on revu ;)
<\sh> gnarf
<\sh> think upstream forgot an #include <X11/X.h> in some of their files...
<\sh> grmpf...it was documented before
<\sh> finally it's building
<jjesse> perofal: are you looking to help out w/ kubuntu documetnation?
<\sh> oh well...
<\sh> kde 3.15.1 will be the next official stable release when kde 3.5.1 is out....
<\sh> ah well pykde 3.15.1
<\sh> i mean
<sebas> Riddell: Did anything come out of your kpowersave inquiry?
<\sh> sebas: hey...I just finished to build the new pykde version...give me a hint what should I test with kde-guidance?
<\sh> I should try to build kde-guidance and pykdeextensions
<sebas> \sh: Just start one of the modules directly from python should reveal problems.
<sebas> If something breaks, it's quite likely that the breakage is fatal.
<\sh> sebas: how do I do that..I'm not working with the python shell normally :)
<sebas> Do you have a pykde package handy?
<sebas> If could check here.
<\sh> sebas: I can upload ... just a sec
<\sh> sebas: latest dapper?
<sebas> That's for dapper?
<\sh> sebas: yepp
<sebas> I'm running breezy on this machine though, but might still work.
<\sh> sebas: kde 3.5 packages for breezy from riddell?
<sebas> yeah.
<\sh> should work
<sebas> Fine.
<\sh> let me quickly upload this stuff
<\sh> sebas: http://ubuntu.linux-server.org/index.php?path=pykde
<sebas> :*
<perofal> jjesse : yes
<perofal> jjesse : kubuntu - ubuntu documentation as well
<jjesse> perofal: awesome we need help on kubuntu documentation, have you looked at the docteam wiki pages?
<perofal> nope
<jjesse> wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamGettingStarted i think is the best spot to look, also wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamProjects shows a list of things we are working on
<\sh> sebas: is the download working?
<perofal> jjesse thankx
<sebas> \sh: The download is, but the packages don't install due to dependency problems.
<jjesse> perofal: no problem, feel free to hit me w/ question or join #ubuntu-dc
<jjesse> #ubuntu-doc sorry bout that
<sebas> Give me a couple of yours, I'll try at home where I have a dapper chroot
<\sh> sebas: argl
<\sh> sebas: give me a short clue about "starting the module from python shell" :))
<sebas> locate serviceconfig.py
<sebas> And then sudo python serviceconfig.py
<sebas> Same with mountconfig.py, userconfig.py
<sebas> And maybe displayconfig.py, but that one may be broken.
<\sh> starting
<perofal> jjesse ok
<\sh> sebas: Couldn't load file: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/var/tmp/guidance-packagedescriptioncache'
<Riddell> sebas: no replies yet
<sebas> Riddell: Ok.
<Riddell> sebas: do you have an opinion?
<sebas> \sh: cd into that directory?
<\sh> sebas: trying to fetch the descriptions :)
<sebas> Riddell: It looks nice (and I have a vague idea how ugly klaptopdaemon is)
<sebas> \sh: ok
<\sh> sebas: it's there
<\sh> works
<Tonio_> \sh: didn't you uploaded "prozilla" ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1172
<Tonio_> \sh: can't find it in the archives
<sebas> So it works, without backtraces?
<\sh> without backtraces...
<\sh> last message 
<\sh> Double QObject deletion detected.
<\sh> *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x0843e4d8 ***
<\sh> Alarm clock
<\sh> displayconfig is backtracing
<\sh>  File "displayconfig.py", line 1134, in __init__
<\sh>     self.current_screen = self.xsetup.getUsedScreens()[0] 
<\sh> IndexError: list index out of range
<\sh> last 3 lines
<\sh> userconfig mountconfig all working
<sebas> Ok, displayconfig is "under construction", although Sime might be interested in that.
<\sh> sebas: which bts?
<sebas> Those message indicates that hardware detection is buggy (and that depends a lot on drivers and graphics hardware)
<sebas> To: simon@simonzone.com, Cc: sebas@kde.org :-)
<\sh> sebas: one minute :)
<\sh> sebas: send
<sebas> \sh: THanks,
<\sh> sebas: ok :) so we can agree, that this version is not breaking kde guidance :)
<sebas> Sime will probably get back to you requesting xorg.conf, some more logs, and the content of /mnt/pr0n
<sebas> \sh: I agree until further notice :-)
<\sh> sebas: cool..:) so I can update our releng :)
<sebas> "releng" is what?
<\sh> sebas: sime is welcome to get my collection of all naked linux chicks :)
<sebas> Or: WTF RELEGNN!!!!!!!!?????????????1111111111 ;-)
<\sh> sebas: you too :)
<\sh> release engineers :) or release managers :) 
<sebas> sudo apt-get install \sh-chicks
<sebas> Aye !
<sebas> Unrelated: What is linux-server.org ?
<sebas> Does that relate to some IRC channel on euirc?
<\sh> sebas: no..it's my domain only :) running jabberservices :) jabber servers are: jabberme.{org,net,de},sourcecode.de,kde-coder.de,linux-server.org :)
<sebas> Ok :)
<\sh> feel free to use it :) when you are in need of a free jabber account :)
<sebas> Sure :)
<\sh> and sebas@kde-coder.de sounds nice :)
<sebas> I already got my weekly additional emailaddress though :P
<\sh> sebas: it's a jabber id :) not email :)
<Riddell> tvo: could you do me a debdiff for the katapult package in dapper for that 28923 beastie?
<tvo> Riddell: sure, but not now. tomorrow is ok though
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> allee: we have our UVF exception for digikam, shall I upload?
<\sh> Riddell: pykde is approved for upload...
<Riddell> \sh: great
<sebas> \sh: Didn't use jabber until now, and not really planning :)
<sebas> I rarely login to my other IM thingies.
<Riddell> \sh: kde-hal-device-manager is another package which uses pykde
<\sh> Riddell: damn...I forgot that...but is it in main?
<Riddell> \sh: no
<\sh> ah ok...but I'll test it just now :) when pykde finally build on this amd64
<nlindblad> good afternoon
<Riddell> hi nlindblad 
* nlindblad is back from his trip
<Riddell> where was the trip to?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll upload kwin-style-blended but it might be nice to include the associated colour theme in the p
<Riddell> the package
<Tonio_> right
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you wait a bit ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure :)
<Tonio_> I may have time to do that toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't thought about hat, but that'sa nice idea
<tvo> hmm, why is initscripts not in malone?
<tvo> or rather, in which package is /etc/init.d/mountall.sh if it's not initscripts? (which is what dpkg says)
<\sh> tvo: it is..sourcepackage is sysvinit
<tvo> \sh: ah ok, thanks
<\sh> tvo: and your second question: apt-file search is your friend :)
<\sh> tvo: but it's in sysvinit (aka binary package initscripts )
<tvo> \sh: ah ok thanks, I was used to dpkg -S for checking which package, but that does something slightly different apparently...
<\sh> tvo: well...i'm using apt-file .. I don't use so much dpkg (only for installing testpackages I build :))
<tvo> hmm, apt-file returns initscripts too...
<tvo> off to dinner now, bye
<\sh> Riddell: can we set by default line break at 76 chars for kmail? 
<Riddell> \sh: rationale?
<\sh> Riddell: as lucas told me now
<\sh>  <lucas> rfc1855:
<\sh> [18:05]  <lucas> (netiquette)
<\sh> [18:05]  <lucas>     - Limit line length to fewer than 65 characters and end a line
<\sh> [18:05]  <lucas>       with a carriage return.
<Riddell> \sh: 65 seems very short and 76 != 65
<\sh> Riddell: yes..> <quoted line> == 80 with 78 chars lb, and 76 > > <quoted line> with 76 chars...but actually I don't care...it was just a question :) 
<allee> Riddell: yes, please upload.  Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks a lot!
<\sh> allee: congrats for digikam :)
* allee proud
<allee> \sh :)
<Riddell> teprrr: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kboggle.text
<Riddell> teprrr: nothing major, looks nice
<Riddell> teprrr: please get an account on revu, ask sirtat on #ubuntu-motu
<Riddell> siretart
<\sh> teprrr: wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<\sh> teprrr: send a signed mail to keyring@tiber.tauware.de with your keyid and we will include your key in the REVU keyring
<\sh> Riddell: how can we use the cdbs patches of kubuntu for kde .pot files in debhelper maintained packages? :)
<allee> \sh: Are you sure you need them?
<\sh> allee: well, it would be a cool thing to have all universe kde apps as well on rosetta
<\sh> problem is, that some sources are so old, that I can't patch admin dir with Riddell patch 
<\sh> and replacing the old admin dir, with a more recent one is sometimes more terrible
<allee> \sh for digikam right thing was figured your without the patch.  So at least all (recent?) kde3.5/admin tarballs should work out of the box with rosettafication
<\sh> allee: sure..but what about old <3.5 admin dirs?
<\sh> 3.4 I can patch, but older then that is a problem
<allee> \sh: copy the one funtion used from new admin/cvs.sh and run it?
<allee> + as a script included in debian/
<\sh> allee: I'll have a look :)
<\sh> tomorrow or so...
<allee> ;)
<allee> \sh: bit of topic, you know what ??? is:  sudo mount -t ??? -o loop /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` /mnt
<allee> not cramfs, not initramfs
<\sh> sqashfs eventually?
<allee> wrong type :(
<\sh> oh moment...
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> gunzip it first :0
<\sh> file initrd.img-* and it tells you "gzipped"
<allee> yeah. saw this but did not take the consequences
<\sh> *g*
<Riddell> \sh: you have to add the extract-messages command to the rules file manually
<\sh> Riddell: i'll have a look tomorrow...right now I'm still waiting for pykde *grrr*
<Riddell> \sh: on your amd64?
<Riddell> shouldn't that be super fast?
<\sh> Riddell: yes...I just believed upstream..who said, concatenating source files is 80% faster then single cpp files...and it's truly a lie
<\sh> I compiled it today in i386 without this new feature and I was done in one hour..now it's compiling since two hours...on the same machine, but now in 64bit mode...
<Riddell> that concatenating source files thing is so evil
<\sh> yes..I set the -i switch after finishing this build
<\sh> so it doesn't do it anymore
<\sh> and then I upload it..so the buildds have some snacks to nibble
<\sh> bah...
<\sh> kswapd0 eats 70% of my cpu..no wonder
<\sh> a load of  load average: 3.93, 3.43, 3.30
<\sh> Mem:    512336k total,   506280k used,     6056k free,     2480k buffers
<\sh> Swap:  2088408k total,   757240k used,  1331168k free,     6612k cached
<\sh> thats pykde
<\sh> no x nothing is running on this machine..only pbuilding pykde....funny
<hunger_> Is kontact broken(ish) at the moment?
* nlindblad just hit the 10GiB barrier
<\sh> I think i'm over 40 GiB this month..
<\sh> but this month I had the time to watch movies from the early morning to the late night
<\sh> anyways..pykde uploaded...
<\sh> ok...fixing some other packages and going to bed...
<nlindblad> \sh_away: I'm not talking traffic in that sense
<nlindblad> 10GiB of seeding the ISOs for Kubuntu
<Riddell> hunger: kontact works for me, what's the problem?
<allee> revu upload of codeine this morning: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1544.  Should be ready, feel free to check
<allee> have to go.  bye
<teprrr> Riddell, ah. okay. but um, how should I handle the source depends? need to check them manually then?
<teprrr> Riddell, watch was just for testing, yes. and will remove those files. anything else to remove? debhelper version came from cdbs, I think, so that's the problem there indeed
<Tm_T> humm, these packages can securely be removed? x-common xorg-common xserver-common
<Tm_T> I think yes
<Riddell> teprrr: yeah, do them by hand
<Tonio_> re
<teprrr> Riddell, with pbuilder or..?
<Riddell> teprrr: use pbuilder as a final check yes
<Tonio_> dapper update isn't that fine actually... I explosed my laptop trying to migrate ;)
<Riddell> but cdbs doesn't do anything intelligent, it just adds cdbs and debhelper
<Riddell> and for some unknown reason build-essential
<teprrr> ah, okay
<raphink> night guys :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kwin-style-blended with included color sheme is uploaded
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-25
<Riddell> who's on breezy?
<Riddell> I need amarok testers
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.8 breezy main
<\sh> Riddell: do you have problems installing libarts1-dev (depends on libqt3-mt-dev but it's not installable) while you are pbuilding?
<shawkins> \sh: may I ask what you mean by pbuilding?
<\sh> building a package inside a pbuilder chroot :)
<shawkins> I see
<\sh> http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/software/pbuilder-doc/pbuilder-doc.html
<shawkins> well I gots a quick question which you may be able to answer, I'm having troubles.... using dapper, a second ago I typed apt-get dist-upgrade, and one of the packages to be removed was kubuntu-desktop
<shawkins> the other day I did the dist-upgrade.. just didn't read the remove part... ooops....
<\sh> looks like Xorg breakage 
<shawkins> that would be my only guess.. wasn't sure..
<shawkins> yet one more thing, I tried on the kubuntu channel... had no luck for this, I screwed up my system while installing windows a few days ago... well something is wrong with my superblock or something, booted up on a slackware disk and typed e2fsck -b 8193 I think it was.... didn't work, forget the error message
<shawkins> in any case, something went wrong with the partition, I guess its not sure if it is ext3 of not, so I have to press ctrl-d to bypass that bit so it'll boot u
<shawkins> *boot up
<\sh> hmm...boot loader fun or overriding some important parts of your partition
<shawkins> boot loader fun? possible I rewrote the boot loader wrong?
<shawkins> I booted a live disc of ubuntu to get grub going again once I was done with windows...
<\sh> did you install the grub bootloader into mbr or on the partition itself?
<shawkins> good question, I'm not much for bootloader type things.... though I think it was the partition... used the command 'root (hd0,0) 
<\sh> hmmm..could be that
<shawkins> ok, well now I'm pretty sure it was the partition I installed it to, worked fine, but its also the first partition... so how would I fix it?
<shawkins> well tell me this, how would you install grub?
<\sh> in the mbr
<shawkins> no.. the command, I understand the mbr part..
<shawkins> I just sit here and screw around until it works.... 
<\sh> grub-install :)
<\sh> but it's only a guess, it can be, that windows fdisk screwed your partition table somehow...did you play with resizing partitions during windows installation?
<shawkins> well... I deleted one of my linux partitions.... used that space for windows
<\sh> another solution can be, to install ubuntu from scratch, it should be an easy task if you have your /home partition separated from the rest, and when you have a backup file of configurations in /etc
<shawkins> \sh: yeah, I could do that, I thought about it the other day.. no, I don't have my home partition seperate.. however, I know how to back stuff up
<shawkins> don't need the configuration files in /etc.... no need for them, the only one I change is /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc I think...
<shawkins> other then that... I didn't change it a whole lot since I got it
<shawkins> I've been in these irc rooms since I installed it
<freeflying_> Riddell: ping
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<raphink> yeah my key is up :)
<viviersf> i get this klauncher error randomly guys
<viviersf> when i try to shut down
<viviersf> got any ideas ?
<raphink> this klauncher error <-- any more precision ?
<viviersf> it sais
<viviersf> cannot talk to klauncher
<viviersf> and nothing else
<viviersf> not big error 
<viviersf> but very annoying
<viviersf> and i need to release impi :/
<raphink> oh when you shut down yes
<raphink> I have had this too
<viviersf> yeah
<viviersf> i want it to go away
<raphink> you can work on tracking it :)
<raphink> that'd be nice :)
<viviersf> sigh
<viviersf> will do later
<raphink> hehe ok
<raphink> <viviersf> sigh  <--- well someone will have to do it though. It won't correct alone. Try to search for an existing patch maybe.
<viviersf> sigh is not at finding the problem
<raphink> then what?
<viviersf> its bcoz of all my owkr 2day
<viviersf> hehe
<raphink> hehe
<viviersf> hmm
<viviersf> i think its something with kbluetooth
<raphink> possibly
<viviersf> ok
<viviersf> its kbluetooth 
<raphink> ok
<viviersf> raphink, you know in what config kde stores startup apps ?
<raphink> ~/.kde/Autostart
<raphink> if that's what you mean
<raphink> not sure though
<viviersf> yeah sumthing like that
<viviersf> lemme look
<viviersf> yar sum goes there
<viviersf> but not kbluetoothd
<raphink> no
<raphink> it must be launched somewhere else
<raphink> Autostart is for the user to launch apps at login
<viviersf> ya raphink 
<raphink> viviersf: did you find what was wrong?
<viviersf> no
<raphink> :s
<viviersf> will look just now
<raphink> ok
<viviersf> see 
<viviersf> kblue jsut starts at random
<viviersf> and i think when there is no bluetooth adapter
<viviersf> its causes the error when you loggof
<viviersf> etc
<raphink> hmmm ic
<raphink> did you check if the bug was reported to bugs.kde.org ?
<tvo> Riddell: the patch I posted for #28923 doesn't seem to help, so I doubt a debdiff is useful atm... better wait until it's really fixed imho
<viviersf> raphink, yes i did now
<raphink> ok :)
<Tm_T> alo
<raphink> hi Tm_T 
<raphink> Riddell: ping
<raphink> Riddell: there's a big issue with kdelibs4-dev today
<Riddell> hmm, who broke qt then
<raphink> Riddell: I have
<raphink> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<raphink>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: libarts1-dev (>= 1.5-rc1) but it is not going to be installed
<raphink>                 Depends: libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.5) but it is not going to be installed
<raphink>                 Depends: libavahi-qt3-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I just installed...
<Tm_T> no problems
<raphink> I could upgrade too, Tm_T 
<raphink> but it won't work on pbuilders and buildds
<raphink> so all kde apps FTBFS on buildds today
<Riddell> doesn't work on a fresh chroot
<Riddell> it'll be whether or not you already have xlibs-static-dev installed
<raphink> yes it seems so
<raphink> there's a talk on #ubuntu-devel about this
<raphink> I think seb128 is working on it
<raphink> 2006-01-20 10:45]  <seb128>   libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: xlibs-static-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4) but it is not installable
<raphink> [2006-01-20 10:45]  <seb128> is anybody working on that 
<Mez> Riddell: will a sync of katapult from debian be against UVF ?
<Riddell> "Manual syncs from Debian (where they do not involve new upstream releases)
<Riddell> may still be requested by the usual means"
<Mez> Riddell... well... not a ne upstream release - just been working on the packaging in debian a lil thats all (working on libtool stuff)
<Riddell> so should be fine
<Mez> even if it's new in debian ?
<Riddell> "where they do not involve new upstream releases"
<Mez> Riddell: ok :D lol - lucky we got the new one in - eh?
<Riddell> it wasn't lucky, we timed it for UVF
<Riddell> alleeHol: libkipi0 doesn't install the locale files
<Mez> Riddell: hehe - well - it was sorta lucky
<Mez> plus we can always just aply a delta as a patch ;)
<Mez> if we wanna upgrade it
<Riddell> morning JRe 
<Mez> morning JRe 
<JRe> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> JRe: what's the status of Keep?
<JRe> Riddell: SVN version is really stable for me
<JRe> Riddell: I will release a new version tonight or tomorow
<JRe> Riddell: it needs a little test but I think there is no big bug
<Riddell> I'll try and test it out soon
<tvo> "Terminal=false" for an app which shows "konsolekalendar is a command-line only program." on start is a bug right?
<alleeHol> dpkg -L libkipi0 | grep libkipi.mo | wc -l
<alleeHol> 31
<alleeHol> Riddell: ^^^^^  Which version?
<alleeHol> + have you tried?
<Riddell> 0.1.2-2ubuntu4
<Riddell> quite possibly we're out of sync with debian
<Riddell> tvo: it looks like it but there may well be a reason it's set like that
<alleeHol> no, 0.1.2-3 is in alioth but not released due my mentor relocation
<Riddell> right, I've fixed it in ubuntu now
<alleeHol> Riddell: I've a look at it tongight
<tvo> Riddell: I'll just file a bug then and see what you and others think :)
<alleeHol> bbl
<Riddell> tvo: may be worth asking on #kontact
<tvo> Riddell, sure
<tvo> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi tvo 
<tvo> Riddell: I doubt that debdiff will be useful if someone of us (katapult team) is going to make Debian katapult packages anyway
<Riddell> it'll be useful for kubuntu
<Riddell> waiting on debian isn't always reliable
<tvo> Riddell: true, but we could wait some time, and if time's running out for dapper and we still haven't synced the fix from debian, make the debdiff..
<freeflying_> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> tvo: we could yes
<Riddell> freeflying_: hi
<freeflying_> Riddell: ttf-arphic-uming and ukai have new release 
<tvo> Riddell: oh and btw, I got no reaction in #kontact
<Riddell> freeflying_: I'll need a detailed changelog to ask for a UVF exception
<tvo> anyway, I should study a bit, see you later
<nlindblad> 13GiB ISOs seeded so far
<Riddell> nlindblad: woo :)
<Riddell> nlindblad: flight 3 or breezy?
<nlindblad> Breezy
<nlindblad> I'll seed it until Dapper is released
<jpatrick> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> jpatrick!
<jpatrick> Riddell: I was wondering if you could announce http://www.kubuntu-es.org at kubuntu.org
<Riddell> si
<jpatrick> gracias
<Riddell> jpatrick: who made it, who hosts it and does ubuntu-es know?
<jpatrick> Riddell: some guy (that practically came out of nowhere), been talking to him and stuff, not sure who hosts it and ubuntu-es does know
<Riddell> jpatrick: do you have admin access on the boards?
<jpatrick> Riddell: yes, sir
<Riddell> excellent excellent
<Riddell> the links at the bottom of the Menu box are broken
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> have to get him to fixing that
<Riddell> jpatrick: you should get it announced on http://www.kdelatino.org/ too
<jpatrick> Riddell: we have
<jpatrick> (tons of places actually)
<jpatrick> BUT I have no ftp access to the site
<jpatrick> seems the whole thing is though the admin panel
<\sh> morning 
<jpatrick> evening \sh 
<Riddell> jpatrick: I need a spanish translation for "kubuntu-es is a new website and forum for Spanish speaking Kubuntu users"
<Riddell> or some similar sentence
<jpatrick> kubuntu-es es la pagina web y foros nuevos para hispanohablantes
<jpatrick> should do
<jpatrick> "pagina" has an accent on the first a which goes to the right :P
<jpatrick> ...de Kubuntu
<Riddell> acute or grave?
<jpatrick> acute
<Riddell> jpatrick: how's that?
<Riddell> jpatrick: you should get the forums on kubuntuforums notified
<Riddell> spanish ones that is
<jpatrick> Riddell: I think they already know...
<jpatrick> Riddell: since we were discussing the site there a few weeks ago
<jpatrick> looks okay :)
<jpatrick> btw what's UVF?
<Riddell> upstream version freeze, we upload new versions of existing packages
<JRe> Riddell: is it good for dapper if I release my version of Keep today ?
<jpatrick> oh yeah...
<JRe> Riddell: I have tested it and thinks its ready now
<Riddell> JRe: yes, new packages are allowed, just not new upstream versions of existing packages
<JRe> Riddell: ok, cool. Untill when new packages are accepted .
<JRe> ?
<Riddell> February 23rd 
<Riddell>    FeatureFreeze
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperReleaseSchedule
<Riddell> I think
<jpatrick> yes! so I still have time for some package...
<jpatrick> -ing*
<Riddell> yes, it is feature freeze
<Riddell> please do :)
* jpatrick is trying to get kmplayer to work
<Riddell> mdz: able to look at KubuntuDapperPackageManager?
* jpatrick goes to listen to Muse on his new amaroK
<mdz> Riddell: looking
<mdz> Riddell: how will tag exclusion work?
<Riddell> mornfall^^
<mornfall> here
<mornfall> i think it should already work :)
<Riddell> mdz: it's the I Don't Want box that you can drag tags to
<mornfall> mdz: it's sort of like http://debtags.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/search.cgi -- just different interface, but similar concept
<mdz> that web interface is very confusing
<mornfall> that's probably subjective
<mdz> the spec is much improved
<mdz> apt won't get dependency tracking for dapper
<mornfall> i expected that
<mornfall> sort of
<mornfall> it can be done when it gets in, or if it doesn't, implemented in libapt-front
<mdz> we wouldn't want it in libapt-front; the idea of having it in apt itself was to avoid having multiple implementations
<mdz> what's the rationale for adding pinning to adept?
<mdz> in my opinion there are too many "gotchas" with pinning for it to be exposed in a user-oriented tool
<mornfall> user requests, i guess... and the fact adept manager is probably adressing more of an intermediate user... the rest have the very simple tools
<mornfall> a very user-oriented tool shouldn't expose dependencies either, IMO
<mdz> indeed
<mornfall> also, pinning, dependencies etc will not get in the way of current adept workflow... all that it will need in the main user interface is a single details button
<mornfall> which makes it 2 buttons per package and a context menu, which is probably as un-obtrusive as it gets
<mdz> there are about 5 weeks before feature freeze; how much of this work do you think is achievable in that time?
<mdz> I am most interested in the simple installer, followed by the update notifier
<mornfall> mdz: i am not sure about pinning, everything else should be doable... apart from the new libapt-pkg features which seem not
<nlindblad> jpatrick: hi!!!
<mdz> mornfall: just to avoid any confusion, let's break it down into the different components
<mdz> mornfall: we wouldn't want to end up in a situation where the whole thing was a bust because you ran out of time
<mdz> mornfall: please send me a proposal with separate pricing for the simple installer, update notifier, adept and .deb installer via email
<mdz> and we'll go from there
<mdz> thanks for your work on the spec, it's much clearer now
<mornfall> okey, i'll try to come up with something reasonable
<mornfall> what about "infrastructure work", that is things in libraries that are needed by most of the components?
<mdz> I'd bundle it in with the first component in my list above which needs the infrastructure
<mdz> since that's the priority order as I see it
<mornfall> okey, sounds good
<jpatrick> nlindblad: boo
<nlindblad> jpatrick: long time no see
<jpatrick> nlindblad: yep - few (critical) real-world problems to fix
<nlindblad> oh :(
<nlindblad> jpatrick: I bought "Familiar To Millions" :D
<jpatrick> ok
<nlindblad> (Oasis)
<jpatrick> wow!
<nlindblad> but I enjoy my other purchase even more
<nlindblad> The Killers - Hot Fuss
<jpatrick> yo raphink !!
<allee> Riddell: I rebuild libkipi0_0.1.2-2ubuntu4_i386.deb localy and
<allee> $ dpkg --contents libkipi0_0.1.2-2ubuntu4_i386.deb | grep LC_MESSAGES/libkipi.mo | wc -l
<allee> 31
<allee> so looks like a buildd problem!?
<allee> fwiw martin pitt uploaded already 2ubuntu5 with a ca translation fix
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-26
<nlindblad> good morning
<nlindblad> Riddell: ping
<nlindblad> Riddell: are you gonna speak at LRL? How nice, I'm going this year
<Riddell> nlindblad: great, are you from england?
<nlindblad> no
<nlindblad> Sweden
<Riddell> all the way from Sweden just for lugradio live?
<Riddell> you'll probably get an award for that :)
<teprrr> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1568 there we go, Riddell :)
<teprrr> and btw, wasn't kwin-style-blended uploaded?
<teprrr> oh, it's there :)
<nlindblad> Riddell: I'm a #lugradio regular
<Riddell> teprrr: yes kwin-style-blended is in I think
<teprrr> yup, got old package info here
<teprrr> s/got/had/
<teprrr> are packages for kwin-styles wanted?
<Riddell> teprrr: sure
<Riddell> if they're sane enough styles that people would use them
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kwin-style-blended/0.3-0ubuntu1/  successful
<teprrr> okay, I've kwin-style-alphacode here: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32099
<teprrr> just some pbuilder testing needed
<teprrr> hmm, lintian doesn't seem to work without binary.. mmh
<teprrr> oh, duh, stupid me
<teprrr> okay, uploaded :I
<nlindblad> Riddell: I believe there isn't a Swedish Kubuntu-site
* raphink is sorry for the spam yesterday. My connection is back to a normal state now.
<teprrr> oops, argh
<teprrr> Riddell, uploaded accidentally a package without source file.. and after fixing the dput doesn't want to upload the fixed package.. how should I proceed?
<teprrr> just change version up by one or..?
<teprrr> oh, got it now.
<Riddell> teprrr: remove the .upload file
<teprrr> Riddell, yup. got it fixed now. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1581
<apokryphos> navigation on the site should have "Malone (Bug Reporting)" or something, now, I guess
<bobesponja> Riddell: recently some noob I installed kubuntu for asked me the equivalent of "MyPC" so I told him "media:/" zas it but unfortunately it didnt show all his partitions
<bobesponja> so i had to start kcontrol and go to "desktop/devices icons" and check "mounted hard drive" box
<bobesponja> Riddell: it would be great if it could be a default
<bobesponja> see the screenshot http://p80.free.fr/dispositivoskde.png (in spanish)
<bobesponja> Riddell: but despite that it still doesnt show mounted hard drivem any idea how to do it?
<bobesponja> anyone?
<Riddell> bobesponja: it's not possible currently
<bobesponja> Riddell: ok thanx, is it kde fault?
<Riddell> bobesponja: some combination of KDE and hal's fault
<Mez> Riddell: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-27
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> Riddell: you wanted a patch for tvo's bugfix?
<Riddell> if it works
<Mez> Riddell: it does
<Mez> erm - I've made a package with it in - but it's also going to be in debian's package
<Mez> so up to you which way you wanna do it
<Mez> do it now or wait till it gets into debian then sync it
<Mez> To be honest - I dont see the problem with updating it now - the package is ready and all ;) plus I wanted to update it in ubuntu anyways to fix the libtool stuff
<Riddell> just upload to ubuntu then
<Mez> Riddell, It's in main - I can't
<Mez> unless me being the maintainer of the package allows me to? (thats why I'm getting katie email I reckon)
<Mez> http://ubuntu.dev.sourceguru.net/katapult/
<Riddell> Mez: ok, poke me tomorrow evening and I'll upload
<Mez> Riddell - It's fine as it is just needs to be re-signed
<pef> hello
<nlindblad> anyone awake?
<Riddell> nlindblad: yo
<nlindblad> yo
<nlindblad> 21.2GiB now
<mornfall> Riddell: it seems that adept is now fixed regarding memory corruption ;-)
<mornfall> at least i couldn't crash it after the fix
<mornfall> i have a race with freeze result, but that's a different matter :-)
<mornfall> doing about 700M worth of upgrades with adept-updater now to see what happens
<Riddell> mornfall: excellent news, what was up?
<mornfall> Riddell: i was being stupid :|
<mornfall> or at least i hope so :-)
<mornfall> walking structures that were invalidated by cache reload
<Mez> Riddell: http://ubuntu.dev.sourceguru.net/katapult/
<Mez> :P
<Riddell> Mez: native packae?
<Mez> Riddell: o_o
<Mez> weird
<nlindblad> Riddell: I'll seed it until Dapper is released
<Mez> Riddell: ah I used the wrong tar.gz: should be fixed now: though should hopefully be in debian soon - is it worth wiating till then to sync?
<Sime> Q: When you install (k)ubuntu a xorg.conf is created. Does anyone know what prog the installer uses to do this?
<Riddell> Sime: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.postinst
<Riddell> also preinst etc
<Sime> thanks, (wow that script is truely frightening)
<Sime> i'm debugging guidance displayconfig stuff on my other exotic test computer.
<Sime> I'm also looking at fixing up a small script which reverts  xorg.conf to a workable state when the gfx hardware changes.
<Sime> I intend to be changing hardware a lot during testing.
<Riddell> you are brave indeed
<Sime> I figured some kind of non-interactive "dpkg-reconfigure xorg" might be enough.
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> maybe mornfall knows the command for that
<mornfall> what?
<Riddell> how to make dpkg-reconfigure not ask questions
<mornfall> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive could work
<mornfall> at least works for me ;-)
<mornfall> it will just accept defaults
<mornfall> there are ways to get answers from other places, but you would have to consult manual for that
<Sime> thanks, i'll have a play with that later. I just want what the installer does. The config just has to be good enough to start X up.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-28
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi viviersf 
<raphink> hi there
<Riddell> hi raphink 
<raphink> I was just going across this kontact bug in malone
<Tonio_> hi all
<raphink> hi Tonio_ 
<raphink> Riddell: jpatrick proposed kontact should depend on all the components
<raphink> instead of just suggesting them
<raphink> I tend to agree in a way
<Tonio_> raphink: I do also
<raphink> I reckon it would make it take more space in memory for sometimes no use
<raphink> but the way it is, kontact kind of depends on all the parts
<raphink> so that some buttons are not functional if all the parts are not there
<raphink> and if all the parts are too many, then the user can deactivate some (and activate again) in the preferences
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/3134
<raphink> this doesn't straighly solve the bug actually
<Riddell> I've fixed that by moving the .desktop files that make the buttons at the side into the packages of each program
<raphink> but in the end it fixes it though
<Tonio_> raphink: guessing that you have to install multisynk for synchronization isn't very clear for a standard user
<raphink> well that doesn't fix this bug though
<Riddell> raphink: how doesn't it?
<Tonio_> that's just an example, there are many others
<raphink> Tonio_: and it's even less clear to guess it's gonna be available in kontact
<raphink> most users have no conscious idea that kontact gathers several apps as parts
<raphink> they juts open kontact and see lots of options
<Tonio_> raphink: absolutly
<raphink> but they totally ignore that kmail is the part dealing with email
<raphink> or kadressbook with addresses
<raphink> for them it's just kontact
<Tonio_> I personnaly had to search about 10 minutes to find the component to install for PDA sync...
<raphink> and if some functions are not available, it's not logical for most users to install a new app to have more parts in one
<raphink> imho
<raphink> thus I think jpatrick's proposition of installing all kontact parts by default is safe
<Tonio_> the problem is that they are not named "kontact-akregator" or something
<raphink> and I, for one, am not at all the kind that enjoys installing things I don't use
<raphink> Tonio_: and they shouldn't be
<Tonio_> that way it could be possible to let them install complementary components
<raphink> if a user only wants an email client
<raphink> he has no reason to install kontact
<raphink> kmail works fine alone
<Tonio_> raphink: of course they shouldn't, but in that case it can be complicated i you want something that isn't provided with the default installation
<Tonio_> so making kontact depending on all it's components is a good idea :)
<raphink> another option, but I guess it's a nice one, would be to make a metapackage called kontact-components, that would install all components
<raphink> the kontact package would recommend it, but not depend on it
<raphink> so it would still be easy to install kontact without the components for the ones who want it so
<raphink> and thus add components manually
<Tonio_> raphink: yep that's another solution
<viviersf> Riddell, you know anything bout this error that happens when you log out of kde sumtime "cannot talk to klauncher"
<raphink> or to have all the components added by default by installing this metapackage
<raphink> viviersf: very annoying one ;)
<viviersf> yes
<viviersf> :P
<raphink> but not major
<viviersf> yar
<Tonio_> raphink: another question, do you know a tuto that would explain how to install ubuntu on a usb key ?
<raphink> there's no crash, and it doesn't prevent from using any featur
<raphink> it's just ugly
<viviersf> but noobs in south africa have a fit with errors like that raphink 
<raphink> no idea Tonio_ 
<raphink> Riddell: what would you think of the metapackage option?
<Tonio_> I haven't been able to find a debian based usb bootable distro
<raphink> how do you mean viviersf ?
<raphink> Tonio_: flonnix ?
<viviersf> raphink, people here have issues with error messages like that
<viviersf> :/
<raphink> ah!
<Tonio_> raphink: flonnix doesn't exist anymore
<raphink> ok
<Riddell> viviersf: I don't I'm afraid
<viviersf> hmmm
<Riddell> viviersf: you only get it on logout?
<viviersf> yes Riddell 
<Riddell> raphink: that would force people to install things they don't want, such as knode
<viviersf> and it happens on certain pc's only
<viviersf> and not always
<viviersf> it weird
<raphink> no Riddell 
<raphink> Riddell: you don't understand my proposal i think
<raphink> the idea would have to have a metapackage that would depend on all the components, called kontact-components, and installed by default so that users have all the components by default
<raphink> kontact wouldn't depend on it, but suggest it only
<raphink> so that users could safely remove this metapackage to keep only the parts they want
<raphink> but if they want all the parts, installing this meta would do 
<Riddell> raphink: hmm, interesting
<raphink> :)
<raphink> when new parts are released, we could update the metapackage to have it install them by default
<raphink> this way we keep both `easiness' for basic users and choice for advanced ones
<raphink> which is not the case if we have kontact directly depend on the parts of course
<Tonio_> hum........
<Tonio_> that's a pain here is no usbuntu :)
<Riddell> viviersf: I haven't seen that I'm afraid.  tried blanking the .kde directory to see if it's something in there that's causing it
<raphink> Tonio_: ;)
<Riddell> otherwise might try asking on a kde channel or mailing list
<viviersf> Riddell, i did 
<viviersf> still comes up
<raphink> Riddell: it seems this had been found to be an issue with kbluetoothd I think
<viviersf> its one of kde's app
<viviersf> in the system tray
<Riddell> raphink: what is?
<raphink> the bug with klauncher at logout Riddell 
<raphink> Riddell: what shall I do about kontact? do you want me to work on a meta ?
<Riddell> raphink: sure
<raphink> ok then I will :)
<raphink> I'll name it kontact-components
<raphink> and I'll release a patch for kontact, too :)
<Riddell> raphink: just do it as part of the kdepim package
<Riddell> debdiff is fine
<raphink> ah
<raphink> so you want me to modify kdepim and add a binary right?
<Riddell> yeah, an empty one
<raphink> sure
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I'll do that
<Riddell> although kdepim could be said to already cover this
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> actually yes Riddell 
<raphink> kdepim would be quite the same as the one i'm gonna make ...
<raphink> so maybe what could be done would be to add a note on kontact components in the kdepim description
<raphink> so apt-cache searching for kontact would bring kdepim up
<raphink>  kdepim is a collection of Personal Information Management (PIM) tools for the
<raphink>  K Desktop Enviromnent (KDE).
<raphink>  .
<raphink>  This is an empty package which depends on the current version of every
<raphink>  application in the kdepim distribution.
<raphink> this doesn't help understanding these parts are used in kontact
* raphink is going to think about this
<nlindblad> 24GiB seeded!!!
<jsgotangco> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> jsgotangco: pong?
<jsgotangco> Riddell: hi, just updating the kubuntu quick guide
<jsgotangco> Riddell: is it possible to just rename kbtobexclient to just simply bluetooth obex client?
<jsgotangco> as with the kbtserialchat
<Riddell> jsgotangco: well it says "bluetooth obex client" in the menu
<jsgotangco> Riddell: it does but the name of the app itself just doesn't read right :/
<Riddell> jsgotangco: where doesn't it read right?
<jsgotangco> Riddell: i meant it doesn't make sense (to me) at all, even if its obviously a bluetooth client, even the app itself is named "Bluetooth OBEX Object Push client"
<Riddell> in the K-menu it says "Bluetooth OBEX Client"
<Riddell> so where's the bad name?
<Riddell> hmm, I see it in the titlebar 
<Riddell> and it doesn't have an icon
<jsgotangco> yup
<jsgotangco> that too
<nlindblad> Riddell: would a Swedish Kubuntu page be welcome?
<Riddell> nlindblad: you mean website?
<nlindblad> yeah
<Riddell> nlindblad: what would be on it?
<nlindblad> well, a translation of the English website
<Riddell> nlindblad: that's tricky, it gets out of date quickly, see kubuntu.de for example
<Riddell> nlindblad: what's needed is a way to properly translate the website
<Riddell> i.e. export it to .po files etc
<Riddell> nlindblad: if you want to investigate how to set that up that would be great :)
<Riddell> it's just php, I know it's possible
<nlindblad> Riddell: rosetta?
<nlindblad> Riddell: ah, you mean a "choose your language" thing in PHP
<Riddell> nlindblad: yes.  the tricky thing is exporting to .po and making the php use the .po files
<nlindblad> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> it's entirely possible, I just don't have time for it
<Riddell> a quick google should find you ways to do it though
<nlindblad> Riddell: but a real effiecent system with notifications to the translators it should be possible to translate every new text in no more than 12 hours
<Riddell> yep
<nlindblad> I'll do an investigation
<jsgotangco> Riddell: and Wallet Management Tool seems pretty lonely on Settings
<jjesse> jsgotangco: printing manager is there as well
<Riddell> jsgotangco: fixed in 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu4
<Riddell> jjesse: is it?  shouldn't be
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<jjesse> doh sorry that was breezy box
<jjesse> stupid me
* jsgotangco still updating from fresh flight 3
<nlindblad> Riddell: I'm looking forward to your speach
<Riddell> uh oh, pressure
<Riddell> nlindblad: I'll just say "kubuntu is great because we have cool people like nlindblad, nlindblad tell us all about it"
<nlindblad> right
<Tm_T> =)
<nlindblad> Riddell: if I'm the person making Kubuntu great then this project is doomed
<Riddell> Mez: who do I talk to about backports
<\sh> to jdong or mez :)
<\sh> oh newest rumours of pykde.
<Riddell> \sh: rumours?
<\sh> I'll work together with the debian maintainers on those packages for sip4/pyqt/kde (for kde3 and for qt4/kde4)
<Riddell> groovy
<\sh> we will setup some projects on alioth...and try to do some nifty work together
<Riddell> could just use kde-qt project
<\sh> and sharing some space with the qt-kde debian group
<Riddell> exactly :)
<\sh> mailed today with ricardo and torsten 
<\sh> but we won't merge it with kde-bindings...the strange release cycles of pykde and stuff are not for merging somehow :)
<Riddell> yeah
<raphink> JRe: https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-fr
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> oh la la
<raphink> haha :)
<raphink> Riddell: Tonio is applying tomorrow for member :)
<raphink> (and soon for MOTU I hope)
<\sh> rock
<raphink> yeah :)
<Riddell> we should get freeflying for membership too
<raphink> n' roll
<raphink> yes
<raphink> and some others
<raphink> laserjock should be a motu, but he's a gnome dev I think
<jjesse> community council meeting tomorrow?
<raphink> yep jjesse 
<raphink> tomorrow evening
<jjesse> raphink: depnding on time zone :)
<raphink> jjesse: evening UTC :p
<raphink> we plan meetings with UTC, 21 UTC is evening :)
<jjesse> hmm will have to only catch part as that is during the running group time 
<raphink> ok
<\sh> night guys
<jjesse> night /sh
<raphink> night \sh_away 
<sealne> has anyone else seen errors in breezy with kubuntu.org 3.5 packages? with a fresh from cd breezy install followed by a dist-upgrade i get and error from kdepim-kresources_4%3a3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy2_i386.deb "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kresources/kcal/blogging.desktop', which is also in package libkcal2a"
<sealne> the dist-upgrade then fails, when i try it again it works
<sealne> but adept gives a pretty nasty error that my class is going to all get tommorow when they are installing kubuntu :(
<sealne> bah
<allee> sealne: before doing dist-upgrade to 3.5 tell them to rm /usr/share/services/kresources/kcal/blogging.desktop
<Riddell> sealne: yes, I noticed that today
<Tonio_> Riddell: raphink already uploaded soundkonverter
<Riddell> sealne: I'll fix it for the 3.5.1 packages
<sealne> ta
<Tonio_> package has been approved by kathie
<raphink> :s
<Riddell> raphink: you're fired
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it necessary to post an exception requiest on the ML ?
<raphink> Riddell: booh :(
<raphink> Riddell: won't do it again :(
<Riddell> raphink: ok, you're forgiven :)
<sealne> allee: i think probably simpler to just rerun the dist-upgrade than tell them to delete the file
<raphink> :)
<raphink> seems i've accumulated all the mistakes I could do on this package 
<raphink> I should not touch it anymore in the future
<raphink> lol
<Riddell> sealne: dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/...
<Tonio_> raphink: you don't have a lot of chance with this package ;)
<raphink> Tonio_: you said it
<raphink> lol
<sealne> yeah, not sure why the second dist-upgrade dosen't just complain again, did the file move packages?
<raphink> got wrong with the versionning, then with the orig, then with UVF
<Tonio_> versioning errors, bad first uplolad, bad second upload lol
<raphink> Tonio_: :p
<Tonio_> arf
<raphink> :(
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> these are errors i'll watch more closely in the future
<Tonio_> keep all errors on it, the rest of your work will stay brilliant ;)
<raphink> and I prefer to make them once, on a multiverse package
<raphink> hehe
<sealne> well theoretically eventually the monkeys at the typewriters would create a working package :)
<allee> sealne: guess: during first dist-upgrade libkcalc2 is not upgraded, at second try libkcalc2 was already updated?
<sealne> thats what i presume
<sealne> hmm although it is complaining the file is also in libkcal2*a* isn't that the new one?
<sealne> i can't remember
<sealne> oh no b is the new one
<sealne> so yeah
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-29
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you have any changes to the konqueror setup?
<Tonio_> Riddell: not actually, but I think about it....
<Tonio_> I few ideas in my heads
<raphink> welcome JRe :)
<JRe> hi raphink 
<raphink> how are you JRe ?
<JRe> fine! and you?
<raphink> good :)
<JRe> I am about to release keep 0.2.3 ;)
<raphink> JRe: put you as admin, feel free to change things around
<JRe> raphink: ok
<Tonio_> JRe: last version before accepted to universe ? ^^
<JRe> Tonio_: yes ;)
<JRe> Tonio_: and with po files now :)
<JRe> Tonio_: (br, da, el, ga, pt, sv)
<raphink> el?
<raphink> ga?
<raphink> and sv?
<raphink> what are these?
<raphink> :s
<Riddell> slovac
<Riddell> el might be greek
<Riddell> ga could be gaelic but I suspect not
<raphink> mhm
<JRe> Riddell: ga is gaelic
<Riddell> JRe: real Gaelic or Irish Gaelic?
<JRe> Riddell: Irish one
<Tm_T> good morning
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> viviersf: pong
<viviersf> :)
<viviersf> dude
<viviersf> the callender in kontact etc
<viviersf> scheduling meetings / reminders
<viviersf> why does it use the system clock and not kde's clock ?
<Riddell> KDE doesn't have a clock
<Riddell> there is only the system clock
<viviersf> :/
<viviersf> kde time
<viviersf> is not the same as the system clock
<viviersf> cos you can choose timezones
<viviersf> then you want the alarm to go off on the correct time
<viviersf> but it doesnt cos the system time is different
<Riddell> you can tell the clock applet to show a different timezone
<Riddell> but that doesn't change anything else, just what the clock applet shows you
<Tonio_> hi raphink , hi all
<Tonio_> Riddell: JRe's application is waiting or you (when you have time) :) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1601
<Riddell> ooh, cool
<Tonio_> I'm gonna be the official maintainer, cause JRe asked me, and I will probably post a ITP todebian
<freeflying_> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying_ 
<freeflying_> Riddell:  got cd from you
<freeflying_> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> freeflying_: cool
<freeflying_> Riddell: I'd ask the maininclusionreport of scim again . :)
<Riddell> freeflying_: is skim still broken in dapper?
<freeflying_> Riddell: skim should recompile against scim-1.4.4
<freeflying_> Riddell: I have no problem with scim or skim in dapper now 
<Riddell> freeflying_: is this still a problem? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/28590
<freeflying> Riddell: I had a test on that bugs again ,scim and skim work well in any condition
<Riddell> fantastic
<Riddell> freeflying: there's a community council meeting at 21:00UTC today, you should go for membership
<freeflying> Riddell: 21:00UTC means UTC+0 time ?
<Riddell> use  `date --utc` to find out utc time
<Riddell> it's in 8 hours and 40 minutes
<freeflying> Riddell: how shall I do to apply for that ? thx
<Riddell> freeflying: read https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NewMemberHowto
<Riddell> then add your name after Tonio_ to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<Riddell> make sure your wiki page is up to date and shows what you've been doing for kubuntu
<Riddell> and turn up at the meeting where you'll be asked to introduce what you do
<Riddell> test 3.5.1 for dapper!  deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde351-dapper-testing/ ./
<Tm_T> :)
<freeflying> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Freeflying
<Riddell> freeflying: looks great
<freeflying> Riddell: thx
<Tm_T> agreed
<viviersf> Riddell, kde 3.5.1 out ????
<Riddell> but not seth or jpatrick for membership
<Riddell> viviersf: not yet, still in testing
<viviersf> kk
<viviersf> but almost ?
<Riddell> viviersf: don't have an exact date but end of this week or early next I'd say
<viviersf> kewl stuff
<viviersf> :D
<apokryphos> Tonio_: you should add klibido to the list on your wiki. It's been my (and a lot of others') saving grace 8)
<apokryphos> ah, actually looks like you have the labelling wrong -- klibido is labelled as "Amarok Webfront", while all the other info is there. Changing that....
<Tonio_> apokryphos: I'm just working on it :)
<Tonio_> My wiki is really unmaintained at the moment :)
<apokryphos> ah, ok
<apokryphos> needless to say, pretty impressive :P
<Tonio_> I just had lots of time in a period ;)
<\sh> Riddell: I checked qt4 , and removed the build dep on xlibs-static-dev...should be ok now to install...
<\sh> Riddell: oh and removed the xlibs-static-pic dependency of libqt4-dev
<Riddell> \sh: thanks
<\sh> Riddell: if it's ok, I'll upload
<Riddell> \sh: please do
<\sh> Riddell: done
<jjesse> wow 400 packages need to updated from a fresh install of flight 3
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> its worth it though
<jsgotangco> but i still have to reconfigure my interfaces everytime i boot :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AnthonyMercatante <- is it okay or should I detail a bit more according to you ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks good
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<jsgotangco> oohhh 
<mornfall> what's with those wiki pages?
<Tonio_> mornfall: certain of us are introducing at the CC toonight, and that requires a clean wiki page
<jsgotangco> probably for CC
<mornfall> CC?
<Riddell> they're going for ubuntu membership
<Riddell> community council
* mornfall shakes head... what's that
<Riddell> a council of elite ubuntu people who approve membreships and are used to decide on difficult community issues
<Riddell> or give advice
<mornfall> what does ubuntu membership mean?
<Riddell> it's a recognition of your contribution to ubuntu
<Riddell> it also means you get to vote on the community council members
<mornfall> ah, ok
<Riddell> and it's the first step towards developer access to universe then main (which is approved by the technical board)
<Riddell> also some groups use it as a way of giving access, like the ubuntu doc svn archive 
<jsgotangco> we're not as elite as devels like Riddell but we do have server access to some sorts :)
<jsgotangco> Riddell, hmm speakin of doc, are there going to be more menu changes in coming milestones?
<Riddell> jsgotangco: the k-menu?
<jsgotangco> Riddell, yep
<Riddell> jsgotangco: I don't expect so no
* jsgotangco is sex'ing up the quickguide at the moment
<Riddell> excellent :)
<jsgotangco> yeah i figure i'll be able to put it just in time for flight 4
<allee> Tonio_: impressive wiki.  When this get's minimum standard I'll never dare to apply for membership
<Tonio_> allee: are you kidding ? I've searched your name on Google, your free software contribution is by far greater that what I would ever do in my dreams :)
<jsgotangco> what is the  "I feel lucky" result? :)
<Riddell> Mez!
<Riddell> Mez: how are backports controlled?
<Mez> how do you mea n?
<Riddell> if I want to use backports for KDE 3.5.1 I would need to be able to control it so the backports appeared at just the right time for relesae
<Riddell> release
<Riddell> is that possible?
<Mez> Riddell as long as the package were to build on both Dapper and Breezy - theoretically yes
<Mez> James just gives them to the buldd's from dapper
<Mez> simly
<Riddell> simly?
<Mez> we poke james - james gives the packages from dapper to the buildds to build for breezy
<Mez> simply*
<Mez> my p isnt working
<Mez> properly
<Riddell> Mez: where do the build logs appear?
<Mez>  same place as they appear usually
<Riddell> how responsive is elmo to requests?
<Mez> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~lamont/buildLogs/k/katapult/
<Mez> he's pretty responsive to requests
<Mez> put it this way
<Mez> the last upload you did of katapult is already backported
<Mez> but I'm sure if you get him before and ask him nicely then it'll be cool
<Mez> though - you've gotta be sure that the dapper source will build on breezy too
<Mez> because thats what our job is
<Mez> hence why people cant just willy nilly request them
<Mez> but it'd be uber to see it in backports
<Riddell> the difficult bit is control magling
<Mez> however - is this going to be similar to problems before ... ?
<Mez> control magling ?
<Riddell> since breezy meeds c2 arts and kdelibs and dapper needs c2a
<Mez> why it need to be angles
<Mez> hmmles
<Riddell> so debian/control needs different versions based on distro
<Mez> yeah that would be a PITA
<Riddell> which I guess is possible using something simliar to the cdbs control.in thingy
<Mez> *shrugs*
<Mez> maybe
<Mez> I've never tried
<Riddell> no, me neither :)
<Mez> If you can make it so it builds fine on breezy with no problems from dapper source
<Mez> go for it
<Mez> I'll be happy to hae it in backports
<Mez> but - if it requires any manual changes
<Mez> then not really possible
<Riddell> yep
<jsgotangco> i gotta sleep good night
<Riddell> night jsgotangco 
<jpatrick> freeflying: ping
<nlindblad> jpatrick: ping
<jpatrick> nlindblad: evening
<nlindblad> evening
<nlindblad> how are you?
<allee> jpatrick: hi
<jpatrick> oh, fine, (better than sometimes)
<jpatrick> allee: hello, sir
<allee> jpatrick: you know what I want to ask ;)
<jpatrick> err...
<jpatrick> what?
<allee> jpatrick: didn't read e-mail? ;)  What's the status of kmplayer?
<teprrr> any developers around who could look at my packages?
<teprrr> and how to deal debian packages made by the author of the application if I'd like to get them into ubuntu repos?
<jpatrick> allee: Oh, (haven't got round to checking mail) trying to get the debian/*.install files to put the binaries into the right packages
<allee> teprrr: I'm not aware that this makes a difference
<teprrr> allee, mmh..
<allee> jpatrick: that's fun I know.  utils.mk has a list-missing target of something that help you find missing files
<allee> s/of/or
<jpatrick> allee: so far it makes one big package and three empty packages
<allee> jpatrick: have a look at kdesvn kmplayer has a debian dir and *.install files
<mornfall> Tonio_: ping
<jpatrick> allee: I'm using those ones
<Tonio_> mornfall: pong
<mornfall> Tonio_: what license is attached to your adept icons?
<mornfall> Tonio_: and please give some reasonable copyright line :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: never thought about it, but of course gpl :)
<allee> jpatrick: oh,  mhmm, I rebuild them once lemme check ...
* jpatrick checks mail
<mornfall> Tonio_: bah, that's 3rd license in adept :|
<mornfall> Tonio_: could they be LGPL or BSD? :-)
<Riddell> icons in KDE should be at least LGPL normally
<Tonio_> hum, even though I know the main differences between lgpl and gpl concerning the source code
<Tonio_> I don't know what it can change for an icon....
<mornfall> i'd guess under gpl, things like screenshot would be dubious :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: consider that the icons are yours, and part of the global program, so use the same global licence ;)
<Tonio_> if it is lgpl, then go with it....
<mornfall> that'd be BSD, thanks :)
<mornfall> the nuvola icons are under LGPL
<mornfall> it doesn't really matter much
<allee> jpatrick: mhm, after debuild,  does ls `cat debian/kmplayer*.install` work?
<mornfall> i just need to stick something into debian/copyright
<Tonio_> I absolutly don't mind... it is not like if I had put 3000 lignes of C
<Riddell> teprrr: give us a URL and we'll look at the package
<Riddell> teprrr: revu is best
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'll be there
<allee> jpatrick: last was wrong.  needs |awk too ...
<Tonio_> but thanks for asking mornfall ;)
<Riddell> teprrr: doesn't matter who makes the package but generally its best to keep the debian directory out of the .orig
<jpatrick> allee: okay I'll give that a bash
<Riddell> jpatrick: yay!
<jpatrick> Riddell: how long does it take to become an MOTU? ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: dunno, back in my day I just turned up and asked
<Riddell> but then I was the first
<Riddell> usually a couple of months of packaging experience or so
<allee> jpatrick: ls `cat debian/wlassistant.install | awk '{print $1}'`  # > /dev/null # to only see the wrong paths
<Riddell> jpatrick: so turn up at the next tech board and I'll support you there too
<Riddell> hello _maydayjay_ 
<teprrr> Riddell, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1581 & http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1568
<mornfall> Tonio_: i hope you have ircname set right, since that's what i am using for Copyright ;-)
<teprrr> Riddell, well. the author distributes the debian dir on his source tarball, and that's where the debian package is created
<jpatrick> Riddell: yes, sir
<teprrr> pbuilder seems to build the package fine.. just changed compat 4->5 and changed relevant debhelper requirement
<Riddell> jpatrick: I'm not knighted
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> mornfall: it is my real name
<mornfall> Tonio_: that's good
* mornfall hopes he got attribution in debian/copyirght right this time
<mornfall> this is about the 3rd time i'm fixing it
<mornfall> :|
<jpatrick> allee: that won't work using pbuilder...
<Riddell> pef!
<pef> hello
<pef> Riddell: heya
* jpatrick adds tech meeting to calendar
<Riddell> pef: coming to the community meeting tonight at 21:00UTC?
<Riddell> we've got a few people to support into membership
<pef> Riddell: it's in about 2 hours, isn't it ?
<Riddell> 3
<pef> arg, won't have net access, again.
<Riddell> why not?
<pef> Riddell: since several months my car is broken, so my girlfriend comes on evening to bring me at her home, and on morning she can drives me to work. And she hasn't net access for now
<pef> that's why I'm never connected on evening after 8/9pm :/
<jpatrick> allee: I think I found the problem - I'm going to pbuild it before putting it into REVU
<mornfall> Riddell: btw, in case adept gets into unstable, could it be synced from there?
<mornfall> Riddell: or do you want to do separate uploads?
<Riddell> mornfall: either is fine, just whichever is best depending on timing
<mornfall> Riddell: there's http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/ept_1.88.2.tar.gz which fixes the evil crasher
<mornfall> Riddell: but it needs libapt-front 0.3.5 
<mornfall> Riddell: which means that one needs to be synced from unstable
<Riddell> mornfall: dapper has libapt-front 0.3.5ubuntu1
<Riddell> mornfall: we also have ept 1.89ubuntu1
<mornfall> Riddell: 89? interesting :)
<mornfall> Riddell: bump versions as appropriate then
<mornfall> does ubuntu need to have a higher version than corresponding debian one? and couldn't it be done with +ubuntu?
<Riddell> need for what?
<mornfall> no damn idea
<mornfall> but 0.3.4 debian -> 0.3.5ubuntu1
<mornfall> ept 1.88 -> 1.89ubuntu1
<Riddell> the ubuntu1 is the bump in version number, the other version number is the upstream bit which is whatever you gave me
<mornfall> hmm, really? then i must have confused something
<mornfall> since alpha 1 is 1.88 and alpha 2 1.89 in the roadmap
<Riddell> oh.  hum.
<mornfall> i also have 1.88 in my debian/changelog
<Riddell> looks like it was my fault
<mornfall> no matter
<mornfall> as for libapt-front, i may as well forgot about the ubuntu release and use 0.3.5 again
<mornfall> i'd say for adept, keep the versions on 1.89ubuntuX till alpha 2
<mornfall> and for libapt-front, 0.3.5ubuntu2 for what is 0.3.5 in debian
<Riddell> yep
<mornfall> IIRC the 0.3.5ubuntu1 was a sort of pre-release for adept alpha anyway
<Riddell> teprrr: 1 comment http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1581
<nlindblad> man, 26.5GiB now
<nlindblad> and it's only been a week
<jjesse> is that downloads from a mirror nlindblad 
<nlindblad> seeding the torrents for i386 (both Live and Install)
<jjesse> wow
<teprrr> Riddell, you mean upstream of kde port or upstream of _the original_?
<teprrr> Riddell, kde port has it there. should I move it into debian/ anyway?
<Riddell> teprrr: the alphawin package has it there?
<Riddell> teprrr: how come you need a custom install rule then?
<teprrr> Riddell, well, original package from kdelook has it. and for me it looks like it isn't installing the file at all.
<teprrr> Riddell, and just confirmed, it isn't installing the scheme file at all :)
<Riddell> teprrr: str
<Riddell> teprrr: strange
<Riddell> teprrr: but solved the problem then, I'll approve it
<teprrr> okay
<Riddell> teprrr: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1581 approved!
<Riddell> teprrr: poke someone else into reviewing, pef_aw or raphink maybe
<Riddell> then we can upload
<pef> teprrr: will review it
<pef> On Debian systems, the complete text of the GNU General Public License can be found in `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL'
<pef> teprrr: just add -2 to the path
<pef> On Debian systems, the complete text of the GNU General Public License can be found in `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL'
<Riddell> pef: why does he need to do that?
<teprrr> pef, Riddell said earlier to use GPL, as -2 is too restrictive or something :P
<teprrr> it used to be -2 :)
<teprrr> (gotten from some example file)
<pef> oh ok
<pef> the rest of the package is ok for me
<Riddell> teprrr: a couple of minor issues here http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1568
<teprrr> Riddell, nice :)
<teprrr> for what are those docs & dirs used actually? they're from dh_make I think.. :P
<Riddell> teprrr: docs are files that should go into /usr/share/doc/<packagename> but debhelper looks for some common filenames even without it
<Riddell> and dirs is for when there's nothing else making a needed directory, but that's not the case here
<Riddell> since make install will make it
<teprrr> understood, removed them
<Riddell> make sure you test it still, I could be wrong
<teprrr> yup, compiling now
<Riddell> teprrr: kwin-style-alphacube uploaded, thanks for your package
<Riddell> teprrr: it'll go into the NEW queue where it'll be checked for sanity in the next couple of days
<Riddell> then you need to make sure it compiles correctly
<Riddell> by watching the buildlogs
<Riddell> then you can relax
<teprrr> ookay, thanks :)
* jpatrick hopes his parents don't turn off the net
<teprrr> jpatrick, how's that?
<jpatrick> teprrr: I have to do homework
<teprrr> ouch :/
<allee> teprrr: remove cdbs_kde_enable_debug = --disable-debug,  no longer needed.  Was and is a hack
<teprrr> allee, hmm.
<jpatrick> allee, Riddell: kmplayer in REVU
<allee> teprrr: copyright holder: no year specified
<teprrr> allee, you're talking about kboggle or alphacube?
<jpatrick> allee: still have to apply the guys suggested patches
<allee> teprrr: alphacube.  I introduced this hack long ago to work around a cdbs 'bug' that's fixed
<allee> teprrr: shouldn't there be a depend or at least enhances on kwin?  Pkg useless without I assume
<teprrr> 2005-2006 Ciccio Bueo <saccaro@email.it> 2005-2006 (Original) -- something like this?
<jjesse> Riddell: can you please change the style sheet for quickguide
<jjesse> and make it look as good as releasenotes?
<teprrr> allee, Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.0), kwin (>= 4:3.5-rc1-1) at least in here
<allee> teprrr: oh, only looked at the diff. Interesting that kwin get's pulled in.  Ah kwin contains lots of libs too. Sorry for false alarm
<teprrr> okay. so, should I just add copyright years like that and reput it into revu?
<allee> yeap. Listing 2005-2006 once is enough: (C) 2005-2006 Ciccio Bueo <saccaro@email.it> (Original)
* jpatrick plays with his guitar to pass the time
<teprrr> though the port was made on 2005 and haven't updated.. should I still put 2006 there?
<allee> teprrr: no. Only 2005  And make sure that this copyright listed in upstream tarball.  Contributor are free to contribute without copyright
<allee> teprrr: add only (and all) copyright you find in the tarball.  If someone obviously forgot to add it remind them ;)
<teprrr> hmm, see no copyrights other than in sources..
<teprrr> but the kde-look uploader isn't shown there..
<theine> Hi, does klaptop_acpi_helper actually make use of the scripts in /etc/acpi ?
<teprrr> just two other guys I haven't mentioned
<allee> teprrr: add the two.  If kde-look uploader is a contributor remind him to add copyright (if we want's)
<teprrr> hmm, can I encode the file to utf8?
<teprrr> debian/copyright I mean?
<Riddell> yes
<allee> teprrr: afaik it's expected to be utf-8
<allee> teprrr: lintian complains Alphacube.kcsrc is executable
<teprrr> allee, mmh. it was in orig, but I changed that :P
<teprrr> but umh, I should do something about it in debian/rules, correct?
* allee wonders why dh_fixperms does not 
<allee> repair it
<allee> teprrr: echo readme >> debian/docs
<teprrr> ah.
<allee> and ask upstream add 0.3 changes also to readme. (and kindly suggest to use README for next release ;)
<teprrr> so, how should I repair the permissions?
<teprrr> commented on kdelook about those issues now
<Riddell> mornfall: new adept looks good, I'm ok to upload?
<allee> teprrr: hmm, hack.  install rule add a chmod 644 Alphacube.kcsrc
<Tonio__> allee: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1610 ajmitch uploaded kmplayer, excellent ;)
<\sh> allee: should be better to fix upstreams makefile :)_
<jpatrick> Tonio__: what?
<Tonio__> jpatrick: sorry for the name confusion ;)
<Tonio__> jpatrick uploaded it...
* Tonio__ has his head today
<jpatrick> wow, that was fast
<jpatrick> thought someone stole my package for a second
<allee> \sh: I prefer little hack in rules and pester upstream
<mornfall> Riddell: you are asking if you can upload? or saying you are ok to upload? :) either way, feel free to go ahead :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I'm a bit dyslectic with names, assume that there 4 letters in common, and I can make the confusion
<\sh> allee: new package? then it should be time to let upstream fix it before :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I've always done that ;)
<Riddell> mornfall: just confirming that's what you intended, uploading :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: not in dapper-changes
<allee> \sh good point.
<jpatrick> Tonio_: oh, now I understand
<Tonio_> jpatrick, ajmitch -> there are j, a, t, i and c.... to much for me when I'm tired ^_^
<allee> teperr:  relibtoolization can't hurt either.  it depends on ~ 2 dozend pkgs (as usual with upstream libtool)
<allee> teprrr: FSF address is outdated in source.
<allee> --> upstream todo
<teprrr> allee, oh. in copyright file?
<teprrr> allee, it came from some template I think
<allee> teprrr: in kwin/*.cpp,h
<Riddell> FSF really should just get a PO Box
<teprrr> allee, oh yes. those file are from kde.. think it's been taken care of by kde devels
<allee> teprrr: kde svn clean up the svn repo since weeks to use the new address.  Is the pkg in kde svn?
<teprrr> allee, no it isn't.. and this deco is generated with some generator, which uses old stuff I think :(
<teprrr> now everything else but that address thing is fixed
<allee> teprrr: just make upstream aware of it.  So it gets fixed.  
<allee> teprrr: no more comments from my side on the pkg
<allee> teprrr: ah, one suggestion: I usually add a debian/TODO file, where I note stuff like the chmod hack, outdated fsf address, so I don't forget about them
<teprrr> ah, great idea.. added :)
<allee> jpatrick: you should merge upstream's debian/changelog.
<teprrr> should I then proceed with bumping the package version and resend to revu?
<Riddell> http://kubuntuforums.net/  yikes, what have they do to the logo
<jpatrick> Riddell: it's not my fault
<allee> teprrr: not sure.  ask \sh ;)  I would prefer a ++ so I can easily use interdiff, but I'm don't know REVU convenstions for this
<teprrr> allee, okay. thanks.
<Riddell> just upload to revu, revu can do a debdiff for you
<teprrr> oh, okay. :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: so we're going to use Moodin for Dapper's splash?
<Riddell> jpatrick: that's the plan, if it ever gets through main inclusion review
<jpatrick> cool
<allee> jpatrick: build-dep on xlibs-dev. 
<jpatrick> Riddell: the author of the cool theme at kde-look is planning to GPL his theme
<allee> jpatrick: replace with proper new xlibraries 
<Riddell> jpatrick: URL?
<allee> jpatrick: check the depends. Koos made it work on sarge and sid with  libinsarge|libinsid contructs.  Needs cleanup IMHO
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426
<jpatrick> allee: oKay
<Riddell> jpatrick: yeah, I like that one.  have you e-mailed him?
<allee> jpatrick: I'm also not sure if the pkg is optiomal.  the kmplayer meta pkgs is for my taste not needed
<Riddell> although canonical might be doing the artwork
<teprrr> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1611 -- here we go again
<jjesse> that splash is cool
<teprrr> fullscreen splash would be bercool :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: no but: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=81.msg10996#msg10996
<jpatrick> :)
<Riddell> arg, you made me see that new kubuntuforums logo again!
<Riddell> "next week or so" last november
<Riddell> hmm
<jpatrick> last november?
<\sh> how doomed is this...that's ugly like hell...it should be removed, or the maintainer should be sued for using kubuntu as name
<Riddell> oh no, read the wrong date
<\sh> but http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426 this is really nice..
<jpatrick> \sh, Riddell : and matching KDM: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29331
<\sh> or we should make a blue "hal 9000" cam eye :) and greeting the "going to login" user with: "Hello Dave (aka <real username>"
<\sh> jpatrick: yeah...that's the one we need...very professional
<Riddell> we just need to keep poking him to make it GPL or the like
* jpatrick tracks author down
<Tonio_> \sh: wow, that's really much better than the actual !
<allee> jpatrick: kmplayer docs should not depend on the application, All long and short descriptions need a bit of work, rules files need clean up (why not cdbs?), *.docs and *.dirs are not needed, files listed there are installed by default and the dirs created by make instal 
<jpatrick> allee: I don't like cdbs
<\sh> Riddell: do you want to write an email to him? or should I try?
<jpatrick> \sh: I was just gonna do that
<allee> jpatrick: fine, your choice of course, so just a rules cleanup ;)
<\sh> jpatrick: ok :) 
<Riddell> well lets not bombard him with e-mails :)
<\sh> jpatrick: please mention riddell and me, too, and others as big fans of his design, and that he will be the famous person of Kubuntu Dapper Drake...we will honor him with zillions of free kubuntu cds, directly shipped from canonical ;) signed by mark and the whole crew including launchpad guys, and a voice message from RMS and Linus Torvalds..
<jpatrick> rofl
<\sh> hehe
<jpatrick> I'll quote the chat here too
<\sh> lol
<\sh> don't he will have those cds then...and I'm just fooling around :)
<jpatrick> not the last bit tho
<\sh> I'm just excited, because today I was in an office again after more then one month..seeing people, working with people, having nice girls around me...one actually is from ZA....
<jpatrick> \sh: having girls around you? Lucky - the one I like is ignoring me most of the time
<\sh> jpatrick: yes, around me...but, to be honest, I would say no, if she would ask me to have a date or something else...I'm too old for those young ones :) 23 is too young for an old fart like me
<jpatrick> will his name be mentioned somewhere?
<\sh> jpatrick: release notes?
<\sh> riddell?
<jpatrick> apart from debian/copyright for kubuntu-default-settings
<jpatrick> 22 mins to CC meeting!
<\sh> jpatrick: riddell and I will write a blog entry as well about him, when he is changing the license...so he is famous on planet.ubuntu.com and on planetkde.org, too :)
<jpatrick> and I have a send button to push here...
<jpatrick> \sh: okay... sure?
<jpatrick> I don't want him bashing me later on :)
<\sh> I can't speak about riddel, but I will write a blog entry about him and his license change and that we are proud to present etc. and I think a mentioning in the release notes should be possible, but riddel must decide this
<jpatrick> I'll just say "You might be mentioned in the release notes"
<\sh> jpatrick: very good :)
<jpatrick> ok, signed message sent
<jpatrick> now to play the waiting game
<freeflying_> jpatrick: ping
<jpatrick> freeflying_: hello
<jpatrick> freeflying_: do you have to names at Last.fm?
<freeflying_> jpatrick: I have join the group on last.fm
<jpatrick> there's freeflying and a zhengpeng there :)
<freeflying_> jpatrick: all for me , :)
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: not sure if I'm gonna be around for much longer...
<Riddell> jpatrick: there's nothing on the agenda after wiki licencing so it'll be membership after this
<jpatrick> yahoo
<Riddell> jpatrick: ask to go first then
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> I have like 10 mins left
<Riddell> jpatrick?
<Riddell> bah
<freeflying_> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying_, you need to prepare a couple of sentenses to introduce yourself at the meeting when they call you
<freeflying_> Riddell: ok , and it need vote ?
<Riddell> freeflying_: yes, they'll vote and hopefully say yes
<freeflying_> Riddell: I don't know who will vote for me . :)
<Riddell> freeflying_: mako, kamion and elmo have the votes
<Riddell> but they take advise from everyone else
<Riddell> so if I say you should be in that'll help them lots
<freeflying_> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> well I guess Tonio_ is in then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for your comment :)
<freeflying_> Tonio_: congratulate 
<\sh> Tonio_: welcome on board dude...well done :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: you have next weeks tech board meeting in your diary?
<Tonio_> \sh, freeflying_ : ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: I should and may have time to be there yes
<\sh> Riddell: TB..yeah he needs it :)
<opensource> Riddell: Check out the logo kubuntuforums.net now.  Is that better?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-22
<manchicken> We need a vc-bzr for emacs
<Mez> manchicken, -> #bzr ;)
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Jucato> morning Hobbsee!
<freeflying> moin Hobbsee Jucato
<Hobbsee> :)
<canllaith> Does anyone know how I can get the KDE display kcontrol module instead of the one provided by guidance?
<Tm_T> canllaith: Sorry, I have no idea.
<Tm_T> But good luck. :)
<canllaith> The .so file is still being installed but it wont run. The guidance one is quite broken and insists on forcing my display to 1024x768 which is really annoying.
<Tm_T> Bullying little kids, that's my job afterall. ->
* canllaith has to manually set the correct resolution on each login using krandrtray
<canllaith> heh
<kwwii> moin
<Jucato> hi kwwii!
<kwwii> howdy Jucato
<Jucato> kwwii:
<Jucato> er.. thanks for the tip on the Oxygen icons
<kwwii> Jucato: no problem, let me know if I can help further
<Jucato> kwwii: sure. I'm also looking for stuff to suggest/ask/recommend about them
<Jucato> unfortunately, using them on KDE 3.5.6.. so... might not be very valid
<kwwii> well, I am using it too, so it is more a point of the artwork than anyhting else at this point
<kwwii> we haven't moved things to the new naming spec yet
<Jucato> ah
<kwwii> although you could certainly check that out and at least add theoretical bugs/ideas to that
<Jucato> so how about a question on an app not using the proper icon for the system tray?
<kwwii> well, quite a few of those are still missing
<Jucato> er.. I better go to #kde-artists?
<kwwii> a lot of that is due to duplicate icon names
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> it's actually kget
<kwwii> if you find the icon in the oxygen theme itself and it does not appear where you think it should please let us know
<kwwii> we should probably make a list of this stuff
<kwwii> often the icons shown in the panel have a different name than the app icon itself
<kwwii> I know that the kmix icon is the same
<kwwii> so it is still missing as well
<Jucato> yes. still crystal
<Jucato> how about the system tray icon for kget, when it's not downloading anything?
<Jucato> hm.. I better get a screenshot
<canllaith> hey kwwii
<kwwii> it is probably missing a state (ie...idle)
* canllaith waves, and wonders why she inexplicibly suddenly feels like a smoke
<kwwii> hi canllaith
<kwwii> lol
<Jucato> canllaith: because of curry
* kwwii smokes so much others want to smoke just by talking to me
<Riddell> canllaith!
<canllaith> Riddell!
<canllaith> Why are we yelling? :P
<kwwii> ok, Donald, keep it down
<Jucato> lol
<canllaith> Oh man, I so forgot how many channels I was in when I did that.
<Riddell> canllaith: well general surprise and pleasure at you joining kubuntu development
<canllaith> I need to write lines. One I /nick to QueenCanllaith 'cause of a conversation I was having in #kdedocs and didn't realise I was in 12 (TWELVE) freenode channels *sob*
<canllaith> Riddell: Well, I'm upstream! That counts!(right?)
<canllaith> Actually I was having some bugs. But I'll help fix them!
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> canllaith: and also general disapproval at you smoking
<canllaith> I don't really smoke. At aKademy I bummed about 5 smokes off richmoore and one off kwwii
<canllaith> and I haven't smoked since
<kwwii> oh, yeah, blame me
<kwwii> I am fault for everyones' bad habits
<canllaith> Agreed.
<canllaith> Hey, who was responsible for the new oxygen Konqueror action icons like back, forward, stop etc?
<kwwii> well, at least I am good at something
<canllaith> They didn't seem to fit for ages then I did an svn up and whammo, new ones.
<kwwii> lol, nuno made those
<canllaith> They're pretty. He's good at pretty.
<kwwii> we have made quite a few of those
<kwwii> and I am pretty sure that he is sick of making arrows
<canllaith> Poor lad.
<canllaith> I'd help, but I don't think crayon would do you guys much good.
<kwwii> well, everyone has their own opinions about arrows and they seem to be quite varied
<canllaith> Riddell: in all seriousness, is there something specifically kubuntuish I could help out with? Or am I more likely to make a difference plodding along upstream ?
<kwwii> hehe, only if your crayon can save svgs
<canllaith> I can't do computer art to save my life. I sketch ok, but I have no idea how to adapt that to vector drawing programs :)
<canllaith> oh and Riddell can I chat to you about the dot when you have a moment?
<kwwii> yeah, it takes some time to get used to vector programs
* Jucato can't imagine canllaith in a situation where she needed to do computer art to save her life...
<Riddell> canllaith: ooh, well, kubuntu docs always needs work
<canllaith> k
<Riddell> canllaith: dot, sure, any time (mostly, I'm in a team meeting this week so may occationally be busy)
<canllaith> I have some article ideas, basically
<Riddell> excellent!
<Riddell> mhb: there's your kopete bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140307
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 140307 in general "Kopete's balloon stops working with 3.5.6" [Normal,New] 
<Jucato> message balloon? the one that pops up when someone sends a message bug the main window is closed?
<Riddell> nixternal: what needs doing in docs that canllaith can help with?
<Riddell> ping kwwii
<canllaith> There is probably enough in KDE docs for me to do to be honest.
<canllaith> What I'm looking for are smaller things to do with a clearly defined end. I already have a huge ongoing horrendously painful job being part of the KDE docs team :)
<Riddell> canllaith: if you work out why the heck our mouse cursor theme doesn't work in KDM (but do once logged in) I'll buy you a beer
<canllaith> I don't drink beer, you could buy me a soy shake? :D
<Riddell> or a glass of wine
<Riddell> or whatever a soy shake is
<canllaith> A milk shake made with soy milk instead of cow milk.
<canllaith> I'll look, sure.
<Riddell> probably it needs whatever sets the theme file being in /etc/kde3 not /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/...
<apokryphos> Riddell: as a uk comp sci graduate ;-), what do you think is better for comp sci: York or Durham?
* apokryphos waves to canllaith 8)
<Riddell> apokryphos: no idea, I quite liked York but then they didn't let me in so now I don't like them
<Riddell> Durham is full of Oxbridge rejects from what I hear
<apokryphos> Riddell: funny, same here :)
<Riddell> naturally I'd recommend Edinburgh
<apokryphos> heh. My brother's applying now and he's got it down to those two. He's a Cambridge reject :O
<apokryphos> getting pooled is a cruel business 8)
<Riddell> either is fine, they're both nice cities (for England)
<apokryphos> yeah
<canllaith> reject? Wow, I don't think that happens her
<canllaith> here*
<Tonio_> hi
<Riddell> anyone else on feisty able to confirm that kcontrol menu doesn't work in feisty?
<Riddell> or is Tonio_ right and it's just me being a freak?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: retested here, works for me.... sorry ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just discovered a bunch of new improvements for kde, I'll show you for tests once 3.5.6 is officially in the repos
<Riddell> 3.5.6 tomorrow hopefully
<Riddell> Tonio_: does the konqueror flash installer work for flash 9?
<Tonio_> yup, I just have to change kds for this
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's an issue since that will not provide updates.....
<Riddell> just change the URL?
<Tonio_> since there is no .deb management
<Tonio_> Riddell: exactly
<Tonio_> Riddell: we may try to fix the fix and use a script like the amarok-mp3 one no ?
<Riddell> mm, so ideally it would know what version is installed and that a new version is available
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah but that's not very easy to do
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> using adept_batch seems to make sense
<Riddell> oh, that reminds me, I need to look at manchicken's patch for it
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like beeing removed from feisty actually.... don't know who did that
<Tonio_> oups, no it's still in
<Tonio_> Riddell: you wan watch ./Desktop/kds/kubuntu-default-settings-7.04/konqueror-profile/konq_plugins.xml
<Tonio_> Riddell: no version management there
<Tonio_> so to manage adept-batch, we would have to rewrite the patch from scratch
<Riddell> yeah :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea when 3.5.6 is beeing released ?
<Riddell> 09:59 < Riddell> 3.5.6 tomorrow hopefully
<Tonio_> ho Riddell, concerning hplip, I have a debdiff, but don't know what to do....
<Riddell> debdiff for what?
<Tonio_> fixes the desktop files
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/45
<Tonio_> that maxes the kmenu clean once and for all ;)
<Tonio_> s/maxes/makes
<Tonio_> doesn't seem to have a ubuntu maintainer, since it is direct sync from debian
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you think I can go with it ?
<Tonio_> I also have dixes for bug 67113 and bug 67113
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67113 in kdebase "K Menu naming scheme changed in 3.5.5 from 3.5.4" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67113
<Tonio_> and bug 67421
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67421 in firefox "Forefox crashes when trying to select a submenu on Sony.com" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67421
<Riddell> it would be good to know what caused hplip to appear there
<Riddell> which doesn't in edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: well the desktop file changed.....
<Tonio_> that's it
<Riddell> I also have GTK settings in that same place in the k-menu
<Tonio_> Riddell: there were no desktop file for edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but I fixed the gtk thing, you may have to dist-upgrade
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> does making it have Categories=Application;System;  change anything in Gnome?
<Riddell> s/OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE/NotShowIn=KDE;/
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I think gnome uses settings instead of system for configuration tools....
<Riddell> OnlyShowIn is a list, it has to end with a ";"
<Tonio_> hum true indeed.... :)
<Tonio_> I fixed the desktop file
<Tonio_> that's the point I did it that way
<Tonio_> "Settings" makes sense in gnome, but not in kde
<Tonio_> debdiff updated
<Tonio_> sorry for the ";" missing
<Tonio_> Riddell: but you really have an issue with your desktop files, since gtk-qt-engines is already fixed for a few days, and now only appears in systemsettings
<Riddell> I've not done a dist-upgrade
<Riddell> abattoir!
<Tonio_> that may explain :)
<abattoir> hi Riddell :)
<Riddell> how's oem-installer abattoir?
<abattoir> Riddell: shall i put a mockup on the wiki? for UI review?
<Tonio_> Riddell: so do you think I can go on with an upload for hplip ?
<Riddell> abattoir: please do
<abattoir> Riddell: should i ping seele or someone?
<Riddell> abattoir: sure, once they're up
<abattoir> *someone else
<Riddell> Tonio_: what is Categories= just now?
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, thanks
<Riddell> Categories=Application;Settings;
<Riddell> Tonio_: what happens if it's changed to Categories=Application;Settings;System; ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it appears in both ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: already tested here
<Riddell> does this get installed on ubuntu by default?  doesn't it use pyqt?
<Tonio_> Riddell: only recommends pyqt, not depends
<Tonio_> Riddell: and yes, installed by default
<Riddell> err, so how does it work without it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't know, maybe only uses pyqt if installed, something like that
<Tonio_> but installed by default, I can confirm that
<Tonio_> otherwise I wouldn't have fix it
<Riddell> s/crappy/messy/
<Riddell> and s/OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE/NotShowIn=KDE;/  and upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: Already done the change, I'm uploading, thanks ;)
<Riddell> he he, gnome just comes up with an error when you run it
<Tonio_> ah ?
<Tonio_> well they'll fix it hopefully
<Tonio_> works for us, that's the most important thing :)
* Tonio_ updates the french ubuntu wiki for his brother printer, to print and scan over the network
<Tonio_> will probably write a howto in english then
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we have a hardware database in the docs ?
<Tonio_> that would be very usefull
<Tonio_> there is a fantastic database on ubuntu-fr.org wiki
<Tonio_> because browsing the web for supported printer is not an easy job, honnestly
<Riddell> linuxprinting.org ?
<kwwii> mhb: ping?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the compatibility yes, but that's plateform independant
<Tonio_> installation process is sometimes linked to the distro, like for brother...
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the problem :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: still there ? have a little question concerning kwin-style-crystal
<kwwii> Tonio_: yepp, ask away
<kwwii> erm, the style or the window deco?
<kwwii> funky, I wonder why they call it a kwin style
<kwwii> anyway
<Tonio_> kwwii: the windeco
<kwwii> yeah
<Tonio_> kwwii: there seem to be a little uuencoded icon in the code
<Tonio_> for the select box
<Tonio_> what encoding is it exactly ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'm preparing a little fix for the package to send it upstream, since we need that to upgrade....
<Tonio_> kwwii: too to patch everything, since the full edgy theme upstream isn't the good one
<kwwii> Tonio_: no idea, Riddell knows about that though
<Tonio_> kwwii: ah
<kwwii> if I remeber correctly they were all uuencoded
<Tonio_> kwwii: simple uuencode ?
<Tonio_> okay I'm testing
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, I think so
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's just normal uuencoding
<Riddell> uudecode foo.uu
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so I'll fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: latest email sent upstream didn't have all the required infos, should be okay this time
<Tonio_> I hope they'll accept the changes so that we'll be able to sync
<Tonio_> Riddell: my patches also include the full feisty tree, in addition to the fixed edgy one
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not uu encoding.... looks more like base64
<Tonio_> Riddell: look configdialog.ui arround line 2200
<Tonio_> it's not even base64, there is only hex caracters for the icon....
<Tonio_> so it's base16 or something.... don't know how to rencode this
<Tonio_> Riddell, kwwii: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/46
<Tonio_> don't know what exactly this is
<kwwii> well, it looks like a good bit of encoded data
<Riddell> if it's .ui that's a qt designer file
<kwwii> :p
<Tonio_> Riddell: any simple way to rencode a png to replace this ?
<Tonio_> I said simple way :)
<Riddell> why would you need to?
<Riddell> just send the .ui file diff
<Tonio_> Riddell: because the provided icon for edgy/feisty isn't the good one
<Tonio_> it is the one we had during the dev cycle, before ken fixed everything
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah but should I need qtdesigner to recode the good icon ?
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> well open the file in designer and edit
<Tonio_> Riddell: just done, but I was a bit affraid ;)
<Tonio_> doesn't look that hard in fact hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: building, is everything is okay I'll re-email upstream, with you in CC, so I hope we'll have that in the archives soon
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, I can make an horrible diff for the current debian package and upload, but that's evil ;)
<Tonio_> too many binary changes to maintain
<Riddell> don't bother, no point
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay to CC then :)
<Tonio_> kwwii, Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture3.png it is okay this time ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_: nifty
<Riddell> why is feisty different from edgy?
<Tonio_> different ? it is not
<Riddell> kwwii: turn that off!
<Tonio_> Riddell: just the focus :)
<Riddell> that's not work!
<kwwii> :p
<Tonio_> Riddell: at the moment edgy and feisty are identical
<kwwii> if I got it from someone at work, it is work
<Tonio_> Sascha Hlusiak	<spam84@nurfuerspam.de>
<Tonio_> is that really upstream email ? :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't see a point in including two identicle themes
<Riddell> Tonio_: I seem to remember it worked
<Tonio_> Riddell: well... doesn't that sound strange using edgy theme on feisty ?
<Riddell> not if it's the same theme :)
<Tonio_> hum.... okay
<Tonio_> so I can remove the feisty branch and only include corrected edgy
<Riddell> yeah
<Tonio_> in that case I can take the debian package and provide a big diff
<Tonio_> and email yhe patch upstream
<Tonio_> s/yhe/the
<Tonio_> okay doing this
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix kds too, since there is a few changes required for this to work too
<Tonio_> Riddell: I may rename the theme to "Kubuntu Edgy/Feisty" then
<Tonio_> sounds better
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> okay let's merge with debian now !:
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded, fixing kds to fit with it now
* Hobbsee waves
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Tonio_ is impressed how good kftpgrabber has become.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: wouldn't it be a good idea to ship with it ? it is incredibly good, especially with konqueror freezes on hudge file list upload/download
<Tonio_> Size: 1136558 -> sounds reasonable
<Tonio_> and since lots of people are complaning there is no good ftp client for kde (they all know kasablanca and kbear only), that would make their life easier in my opinion :)
<Tonio_> LOL, just read the french prices for vista ;)
<Tonio_> that's a pure JOKE !
<Tonio_> Home Basic : 240,00
<Tonio_> Home Premium : 360,00
<Tonio_> Business : 445,00
<Tonio_> Ultimate : 575,00
<Tonio_> OMG !
<Tonio_> that's good for us
<Hobbsee> ouch!
<Hobbsee> presumably , means . in most countries?  ie 240 pounds?
<Tonio_> probably yes
<Tonio_> the evidence that monopolistic position is evil
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Tonio_> that shows that it'll be very hard to crack too
<Tonio_> to display such prices, they certainly have an eveil protection inside
<Tonio_> evil
* Hobbsee wonders how cheap computers will be if they dont have vista on them
<Riddell> Tonio_: we don't have space for more applications, especially not ones that duplicate what we already have
* Hobbsee waves to Riddell 
<Riddell> hola Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can understand indeed ;)
<Riddell> raphink: you went to hungary?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it was just in case of we had more freespace thanI thought :)
<Riddell> I'm totally unconvinced by polyester
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why so?
<Tonio_> Riddell: for your information, I may give a try at http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=49765 once 3.5.6 is released
<Tonio_> it makes it possible to theme the contact list and it'll probably be merged with kde4
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I just think it's ugly
<Riddell> so someone else needs to do the main inclusion report :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hah.  right
<Tonio_> Riddell, Hobbsee: I'll probably also include this : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=51691 , that's very usefull
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, really, i'ts someone like kwwii's choice, as where he goes with it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: neat!  :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the second is very usefull
<Hobbsee> of course, having a multimedia keyboard, i wouldnt need it - but it's very useful for the people that dont
<Tonio_> it's a pain disabling sound in kde compared to windows
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kwwii wants it
<Tonio_> the kde-improvement section of kde-apps is very usefull :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I can't work out what that does
<kwwii> well, either that or polyester
<kwwii> and several others want is as well, not just me :p
<Tonio_> Riddell: disable sound via a simple middle click on the systray icon to disable all sounds
<kwwii> and you better be nice or I'll do something nasty to you in your sleep
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh.  and mhb iirc.
<raphink> Riddell: yes I did
<kwwii> :p
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently we don't have an easy way to mute kmix
<raphink> Riddell: why?
* Hobbsee has a custom polyester, ie, with crystal buttons
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's more shiny :P
<Riddell> Tonio_: I ment the kopete one
<Hobbsee> Riddell: depends which colours it's in, of course
<Riddell> raphink: just saw it on planet
* Hobbsee cant work out what the polyester one does either
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> that was a few months ago though
<Tonio_> Riddell: well there is no way to theme the contact list with kopete
<kwwii> Hobbsee: note that I only want to change the style, not the window deco
<Tonio_> Riddell: with that patch you can, and there is also a very nice theme provided
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to test that and get people feeling about it
<Tonio_> Riddell: note that we can just not activate the theme by default
<Riddell> oh, I see, scroll to right
<Riddell> the contact list was not in the window
<Tonio_> that's it ;)
<Riddell> yeah, sure, go ahead, but wait for 3.5.6
<Tonio_> that's my point yes
<Hobbsee> kwwii: how does that work?  oh, only the buttons and all that?
<Riddell> which is probably going to be delayed now due to kopete no-bubbles bug
* Hobbsee is a little slow tonight
<Hobbsee> yes....i noted it had no bubbles...
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you had the kwallet patch to kdelibs ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: not yet
<kwwii> Hobbsee: select the old crystal window deco and use polyester as style
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ahh, right, yeah, that's what i do already :)
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> Hobbsee: but I removed a lot of the extra options
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, if you don't I'll do after the packages reach the repo
<kwwii> so it looks much simpler than the default polyester style
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ahhh :)
<Jucato> polyester windeco isn't as beautiful as its style...
<Hobbsee> indeed
<kwwii> mainly I want to use the tabs and buttons from polyester
<Hobbsee> yep :D
<Tonio_> http://chl.be/vista/
<Tonio_> oups.... http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html
<Tonio_> sorry, but that's important enough to be read
<Tonio_> can be the end of open specs for hardware...
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2036289357446003645
<Tonio_> Riddell: raphink conference at Hungarian Ubuntu Conferece 2006
<jdong> can someone add php5-cli to recommends or suggests (or maybe depends?) for KTorrent?
<jdong> the bundled but off-by-default web interface plugin requires php5-cli as a interpretor
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed kdenetwork ftbfs on feisty, how did you build the package ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: with pbuilder I get : cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde3/libkcm_kcmsambaconf.la': No such file or directory
<Tonio_> src package from your repo
<Riddell> don't think I've seen such problems when doing 3.5.6
<freeflying> Tonio_: after you upload kchmviewer, it works on ppc now
<Tonio_> freeflying: that was the goal :)
<freeflying> Tonio_:
<freeflying> * Fixed debian/rules, removed dpatch stuff in it since there is no
<freeflying>     more patches to apply
<freeflying> this make it work?
<Tonio_> not that only, it also needed rebuilt
<Tonio_> but yes, one of the patch could cause issues
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking of kde-systemsettings
<Tonio_> there is no other solution for external apps than to patch them to go in the right place, due to the edgy sections rearrangement
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the list of apps I should look at the enable them in kss :
<Tonio_> ggz-kde-client, gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, kaddressbook, kamera,kat, kbfx, kcmpureftpd, kdelirc, kdetoys-dbg, kdf, kgamma, kleopatra, kmldonkey, kmrml, knemo, knetworkconf, kpilot, krec, krfb, ksplash, ksynaptics, ktalkd, kttsd, kview, kwalletmanager, kweather, kwifimanager, lisa, skim
<Tonio_> I'm ready to patch them all, just wait you confirm you are okay on the rationnale
<Tonio_> some of them are to be removed, like knetworkconf, sorry
<Tonio_> but apps like knemo or kmldonkey shold really be patched
<Tonio_> krfb too
<Hobbsee> night all!
* Hobbsee is exhausted!
<Riddell> Tonio_: why can't system settings menu have the include categories in it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause if we do that we'll recreate a hudge mess
<Tonio_> Riddell: we don't use the same categories
<Tonio_> ex : fonts manager and installer are under appearance, while they use 2 different sections in kcontrol
<Tonio_> Riddell: if we include the kcontrol categories, we'll have duplicates everywhere.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: patching those apps is easy and I'll put a debian-ubuntu-differences in the package, for further merges...
<Riddell> but it's so inelegant!
<Tonio_> Riddell: well if we can get the patches merged....
<Riddell> and we should have a decent solution for KDE 4
<Tonio_> yes on that point I agree, but for kde3 there is no other solution
<Tonio_> so as feisty is the latest released kde3, I think we should take time patching those universe things no ?
<Tonio_> and rediscuss kss structure for kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: _Sime included a categories list that we can use to easilly include kcm modules in it, that's what I wanna use in fact ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: note that it's not worse than all the universe I patched for rosetta :)
<Tonio_> it is just a matter of patching for what is specific in kubuntu, and that was not inelegant too :)
<Tonio_> lots of people are complaning they can't find their installed modules in systemsettings, that's the problem
<Tonio_> kwallet for example should be there in "advanced"
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to patch or do you prefer discussing a better solution with _Sime ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but if _Sime did that that way it's because there is unfirtunatelly no better solution....
<Riddell> Tonio_: so sime has a list of categories that should be used in KDE 4?
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the difference between that and what you're doing by patching everything?
<Tonio_> Riddell: he has a list of categories so that we can include anything just by patching the desktop file of the kcm module
<Riddell> mm, right
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm patching the kcm desktop files to add the kss category in it
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> since we cannot use the kcontrol ones, as we are changing most of them....
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is a matter of one hour not more, and feisty will have it... although it could be better :)
<Riddell> ok, do it
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's go !
<Riddell> but why can't we just do for Advanced User Settings include all categories?
<Riddell> and exclude stuff that we want elsewhere?
<Riddell> hello stdin
<stdin> hi Riddell
<jdong> <jdong> can someone add php5-cli to recommends or suggests (or maybe depends?) for KTorrent?
<jdong>  the bundled but off-by-default web interface plugin requires php5-cli as a interpretor
<bddebian> Heya
<allee> Tonio_: knemo patched? I've seen no kde-extras commit *me hides;)*.  Is it kubuntu specific?
<Tonio_> allee: yeah
<Tonio_> allee: integration to systemsettings
<Tonio_> not of any use for debian
<Tonio_> mbiebl: hey ;)
<mbiebl> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> mbiebl: thanks again for your help on knetworkmanager, your patches have been greatly appreciated
<Tonio_> mbiebl: received my email concerning improvement ideas for the autostart patch ?
<mbiebl> Yes. I think it's a good idea to have this dialog box an application shutdown.
<Riddell> jdong: web interface?
<Riddell> wibble
<Tonio_> mbiebl: yup, and knetworkmanager should enable autostart when you start it
<Tonio_> so that you reproduce the session thing
<Tonio_> that's the way kde apps do
<mbiebl> I thought so too.
<mbiebl> Well, some apps behave differently in that aspect.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: yes, I agree, but kerry, korganizer daemon are like that, and I think that's really efficient
<mbiebl> yeah, I think having the dialog on shutdown and automatically setting Autostart=yes on application startup is the best.
<mbiebl> adept_notifier is a bit different.
<mbiebl> It explicitely asks you on startup, if you want to reenable autostart.
<Riddell> it does?
<Riddell> oh, when autostart is turned off
<Riddell> ignore me
<Tonio_> mbiebl: yup true
<Tonio_> mbiebl: but auto-reanabling autostart and ask on shutdown is probably the best way in my opinion
<mbiebl> And there is one kde app (don't remember anymore), where you have to start it, stop it (so the dialog box comes up again) and then you can reenable autostart
<mbiebl> Tonio_: agreed.
<Tonio_> mbiebl: ah ? don't know that last app :)
<Tonio_> mbiebl: talking about that, there is also a problem with knetorkmanager and kwallet, and a patch has been release
<Tonio_> debian should implement the patch I think..
<Tonio_> but that's not kde-extras so...
<mbiebl> Is this a patch for k-n-m or kdelibs?
<Tonio_> kdelibs
<Tonio_> mbiebl: kwallet doesn't save passwords on logout since 3.5.5
<Tonio_> that's a kded issue
<jdong> Riddell: yep, KTorrent 2.1 has a web interface plugin
<Tonio_> but that only affects kwallet, and there is a good workarround
<Riddell> jdong: sounds evil
<jdong> Riddell: :) it
<jdong> it's starting to sound like kazureus, no?
<jdong> :D
<Riddell> jdong: what does it do?
<Tonio_> mbiebl: see kde bug 136411
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136411 in kwallet "KWallet loses new passwords when closed since XML file import" [Normal,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136411
<mbiebl> Tonio_: I think it's best if you pass this info directly to th qt-kde Debian team (given that they not already no this problem)
<jdong> Riddell: it allows torrents to be added, started, stopped from a HTTP web interface
<Tonio_> Riddell: same thing than the amule web plugin
<Tonio_> jdong: that's not started by default right ?
<Riddell> jdong: but.. but..  why?!
<jdong> Tonio_: no, it's not default; you have to load the plugin
<Riddell> I mean it's a GUI app
<jdong> Riddell: remote control
<Riddell> it's on your desktop
<jdong> Riddell: some people use ktorrent remotely
<jdong> on a dedicated torrenting box
<Riddell> ssh -X  :)
<jdong> Riddell: that doesn't work because you have to keep the SSH client machine turned on too :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah were is the problem ? as long as it's not default :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you're in a company, ssh isn't nated
<Tonio_> http is through a proxy :)
<mbiebl> Tonio_: I'll update the k-n-m autostart patch and will send it to you again, when it's done.
<Riddell> ssh-over-https
<Tonio_> that's why I use things like that to access my computer :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's SLOW ! :)
<Tonio_> mbiebl: okay thanks you very much
<Tonio_> mbiebl: I'll wait for that patch to provide an edgy update
<Riddell> Tonio_: want to make the ktorrent change then or shall I?
<mbiebl> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah it's not default, what should we change ?
<jdong> Tonio_: it  should at least be a recommends/suggests....
<Tonio_> Riddell: you want to patch to remove that functionnality ?
<jdong> Tonio_: else users get puzzling errors about missing interpretors....
<Tonio_> jdong: is that different package ?
<Riddell> Suggests: php5-cli
<jdong> Tonio_: no, it's integrated into ktorrent
<jdong> as a plugin
<Tonio_> ah that's php5-cli thing ?
<jdong> yep
<Tonio_> okay I'm doing the change :)
<Riddell> cool, mind and poke the debian maintainer too
<jdong> cool, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: recommends is probably better no ?
<Riddell> I'd be hesitant to recommend a local unscruitinised php script
<Tonio_> hum, true.... let's go with suggest
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm also removing isohunt from the engines list as the site has been closed
<seaLne> have any default settings changed for konq recently? i seem to have lost location toolbar and its not an option in toolbars menu?
<Tonio_> seaLne: no change on my side
<Tonio_> seaLne: happened to me once, you have to delete your konquerorrc....
<Riddell> seaLne: nothing should have changed.  works for me in herd 2
<seaLne> i had to restart konq about an hour ago due to crappy javascript on a website and since then menus are in a strange order (settings,help,file,edit,view,tools) and no location bar
<seaLne> its weird and annoying, also no bookmarks toolbar
<Tonio_> jdong: uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping debian ktorrent upstream when they'll have 2.1
<jdong> Tonio_: cool, thx a lot :)
<Tonio_> they still only have 2.0.3 at the moment, looks like they're waiting for the stable release to be out
<Tonio_> jdong: you're welcome :)
<jdong> <editorialize> it's too bad for all the debian sid users.. because IMO 2.1rc1 is already a lot more stable/functional than 2.0.3</editorialize>
<Riddell> Tonio_: may as well ping him now
<Riddell> request from Oslo: get rid of k3b sucessful burn sound
<jdong> Riddell: I will agree with that; but it might be better if the burn sound was a bit shorter? :D
<Riddell> or just gone
<jdong> the 15-second triumphant bugle sequence might be a tad excessive....
<apokryphos> yeah, but it's so very funny the first few times 8)
<jdong> perhaps it was more appropriate when cdrecord was more flaky?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just writing the email
<jdong> Tonio_: btw, isohunt is back up :)
<yuriy> apokryphos: or the first..one..time
<apokryphos> yuriy: it still makes my dad laugh ;-)
<jdong> yuriy: I find it mildly entertaining but it definitely startled a bunch of new Linux users I showed k3b to!
<jdong> then they started taking jabs at how Nero should play that sound too... except users would never hear it :D
<Tonio_> jdong: ah ?
<Tonio_> already ?
<jdong> Tonio_: yeah. those guys are fast :)
<Tonio_> jdong: okay I'll depatch.......... grrrr
<jdong> hehe :)
<Riddell> question from jjesse: is there anything we want added to the Official Ubuntu Book for feisty?
<Tonio_> was dead 2 days ago....
<apokryphos> snippets from the KDE userguide?
<apokryphos> I guess it depends on how much you can really add though
<Tonio_> Riddell: documenting the multimedia changes (how to rip a cd...) would be nice
<jdong> Tonio_: yeah, they were down most of last week
<Tonio_> since some people may be surprised by kaudiocreator missing, as they don't know k3b can do the job
<Riddell> mm, yes
<allee> Tonio_: KubuntuMultimediaSimplification: amarok versus kaffeine for audio.  Was this patching desktop files, about adding Priority= field?
<Tonio_> allee: because keeping to many files associations is a mess in the konqueror context menu....
<Tonio_> allee: no ?
<Tonio_> allee: you would suggest just to change the priority and let kaffeine associated to audio files ?
<allee> Tonio_: I've two in konqi RMB menu, amarok an kaffeine.  Is this too much?  I wondered if adding priority to only amarok so it's prefered independent of install order was already considered.
<Tonio_> allee: didn't thought about that..... why not....
<Tonio_> allee: how do you change that in the desktop file ?
<Tonio_> allee: I only know how to do that in kde settings, but that's a pain to manage.....
<Tonio_> allee: I don't know the required tag in fact
<allee> Tonio_: you don't? ;)  mhmm I remembered something like that commited to kde_branch35.  I'll search ...
<Tonio_> There should be no priority for MIME Types in this field, or any form of priority in the desktop file
<Tonio_> allee: from freedesktop.org......
<allee> oh
<Tonio_> allee: I previously changed that in kds, but maintaining this is really horrible
<Tonio_> that's why I changed this :)
<Tonio_> but if you know a trick to manage priorities in desktop files mimetypes, let me know, I'd be glad to do that way
<Tonio_> Priority for applications is handled external to the .desktop files
<Tonio_> confirmed in the desktop file spec on freedesktop..... sorry allee :)
<Tonio_> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<Mez> Tonio_, fancy sponsoring a main upload? of katapult ?
<Tonio_> Mez: sure
<Tonio_> Mez: where is the pckage ?
<Mez> just building now
<Tonio_> Mez: okay let me know, I'll revu and upload
<Riddell> Mez: new upstream release?
<Mez> Riddell, indeed :D
<Mez> releasing 0.3.2
<Riddell> Mez: does it include spelling catalogue?
<Mez> Riddell: unfortunately: yes
<Riddell> why unfortunately?
<Mez> ;) cause it's a PITA:P
<Riddell> in which way?
<Mez> it's caused me headaches with compiles before
<Mez> it's ok now though
<Riddell> Mez: will the version in KDE SVN be updated?
<Mez> Riddell, KDE svn = 0.4
<Mez> 0.3.2 is a few bugfixes to 0.3.1.4 + a couple of extra catalogues
<Riddell> so where is that maintained?
<Mez> branches / bzr
<Riddell> what's the point of having the unstable in KDE SVN and the stable in bzr?
<Riddell> how are translators ment to find the stable version?
<Mez> Riddell, because 0.3.2 was an afterthough
<Mez> (and 0.3.2 is in KDE/branches/katapult/0.3.2
<Mez> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/katapult/0.3.2/
<Tonio_> Riddell: good point is that a few upstream seem to integrate systemsettings tags
<Tonio_> knemo upstream does it, that's cool :)
<Riddell> Mez: shouldn't it be in branches/stable so scripty can find it?
<Mez> Riddell... it will be - give me time ;)
<Riddell> I can't find 0.4 in SVN
<Jucato> trunk/extragear/utils
<allee> Tonio_: knemo? upstream didn't ;)
<seaLne> anyone going to fosdem?
<Tonio_> allee: bah I can see it in the sources.....
<Mez> Riddell, trunk/extragear/utils/katapult/
<Tonio_> allee: who did it in that case ? that's not in a patch afaics
<allee> Tonio_: sorry found nothing about this prio stuff anymore.  I'm sure there was something becasuse I wanted it to downgrade showfoto with it :(
<allee> Tonio_: it was me :)
<Tonio_> allee: ah okay great ;)
<mhb> kwwii: I'm here for a short time
<mhb> kwwii: what's up?
<kwwii> well, we are looking into using polyester
<allee> Tonio_: but I gave the author the honour: ... Fix from Anthony Mercatante. Thx.
<kwwii> and I was wondering if we could look into changing the border on active items when selected per keyboard?
<kwwii> when selected with the keyboard, tabs and buttons get a smaller border around them
<kwwii> I was wondering if we could make it about one pixel bigger and/or perhaps a bit lighter
<kwwii> I checked the config in systemsettings and I cannot do it there
<Tonio_> allee: bah... thanks ;)
<kwwii> other than that I am really happy with it
<mhb> kwwii: can you do a screenshot for me?
<kwwii> mhb: yeah, I can
<mhb> kwwii: surely I can look into that, I was not able to reproduce it now but of course
<mhb> kwwii: that's why I want to see what you mean
<kwwii> lol, one more thing, ever written a MainInclusionReport?
<mhb> kwwii: nope
<kwwii> well, there is always time to learn :-)
<kwwii> if we want this in kubuntu we need to write one ;-)
<mhb> kwwii: okay, I'll look into that too
<kwwii> mhb: http://sinecera.de/btn_text_hilit.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't we want krfb in systemsettings network/shares ?
<Tonio_> seems to e the right place for it
<kwwii> mhb: note how the help button has a border inside of the button
<kwwii> that happens when you tab through the interface
<Riddell> Tonio_: we want it in krfb
<kwwii> the active element has a box like that
<Riddell> and it's in krfb
<Riddell> so keep it out of system settings
<kwwii> mhb: but it is a little too close to the icon and text
<kwwii> and/or a bit too dark
<Jucato> kwwii: yep, that doesn't look too good.
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem that's why I was asking
<Tonio_> I remember that was in systemsettings with dapper, that's why I asked
<mhb> kwwii: thanks for the information ... I hope I'll find the time for that within a few days
<kwwii> cool ;-) me too
<kwwii> I am guess that making the inclusion report is not that hard
<seaLne> weirdly i started konq for a 3rd time and i have my menus back :)
<kwwii> not as hard as making it look perfecgt ;-)
<Riddell> seaLne: it's just playing games with you
<seaLne> :)
<mhb> kwwii: was it something I said that made you talk Engrish? :o)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> nope
<kwwii> typing too quick
<seaLne> Riddell: you've been to fosdem haven't you? any recomendations on where to stay?
<Mez> when does 3.5.6 hit feisty ?
<Riddell> seaLne: stay in the youth hostel with the kde people
<Riddell> Mez: delayed.  when kopete gets fixed
<Riddell> or kwin or whatever is causing the problem
<seaLne> Riddell: which one?
<Mez> lol
<Mez> kk
<Riddell> seaLne: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=FOSDEM2007
<Riddell> "Jacques Brel youth hostel."
<Riddell> seaLne: e-mail wendy and see if you can still join their booking
<seaLne> Jacques Brel is full
<Riddell> oh, fooey
<seaLne> i got bored and decide i needed a holiday, so a bit late in deciding to go
<Riddell> brussel's doesn't have a shortage of youth hostels
<Riddell> s/'//
<seaLne> yeah having a look at http://www.fosdem.org/2007/practical/accomodation
<Riddell> trick is finding one near the uni and with interesting geeky people I guess
* apokryphos can't wait for fosdem
<apokryphos> so many talks; looks awesome :). Will there be a kubuntu stand?
<Riddell> apokryphos: where are you staying?
<Riddell> apokryphos: no kubuntu stand, but would be good to have lots of kubuntu CDs there
<Mez> Riddell: any idea what just caused this
<Riddell> Mez: which?
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/4yjEVh33.html
<apokryphos> Riddell: yaloki was telling me to go to Novotel, since Novell may pay :D, but my brother's coming along to, so staying in a hostel (most probably) with some Warwick LUG guys
<Riddell> Mez: no idea
* Mez growls
<seaLne> apokryphos: which hostel you thinking about?
<apokryphos> so cheap compared to London, but I don't expect anything less :P
* apokryphos looks for the link
<seaLne> apokryphos: http://www.fosdem.org/2007/practical/accomodation
<apokryphos> I'm not sure if we got it from there
<apokryphos> aha, it is http://www.jeugdherbergen.be/jeugdherbergen/brussel/mainE.htm
<Mez> wheres the kde admin dir in svn ?
<apokryphos> eurostar is so awesome: Waterloo (a few minutes walk away) -> all the way to Brussels =)
<Riddell> Mez: it doesn't exist in KDE 4
<Mez> Riddell, so - I want it to update it ;)
<Mez> it's gotta be there somewhere
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kde-common/admin/
<Riddell> kwwii: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/libflashplayer.so
<Tonio_> _Sime or sebas: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: herd VLC was going to qt ? :)
<Tonio_> s/herd/heard
<jdong> Tonio_: boo... bad herd joke... I already _herd 2_ many of those
<jdong> Tonio_: but yeah, SVN is migrating to qt4
<Tonio_> jdong: that's very nice :)
<Tonio_> just hope it'll be released soon :)
<jdong> ha. feisty+1 at best optimism :)
<jdong> not to mention the lovely tangled web we'd like to call our ffmpeg stack :D
<Riddell> Tonio_: ooh, where?
<Tonio_> Riddell: on the svn, it is announced for version 0.9
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing released at the moment of course :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: qt4?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
* Tonio_ is working on kcm modules, I hope to finish today
<Tonio_> Riddell: can I implement adept_batch_finish.diff patch from manchicken ?
<Tonio_> I will send you the dibdiff
<Riddell> Tonio_: implement?  you mean upload?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> please do
<Tonio_> okay working on this right now
<Tonio_> just finisking the kcmpureftpd first :)
<elcuco> Hi, any faw/howto about l10n?
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> which part of it?
<elcuco> basically, i am working on kde's tree, and i need to overwrite kubuntu's translation
<Riddell> change a string in the source?  or in a translation?
<elcuco> no, the po files :)
<Riddell> well translations are done in rosetta
<elcuco> yes, i know, but soon the translations on rosseta will be obsolete
<elcuco> sson, as in 20 minutes
<Riddell> what happens in 20 minutes?
<elcuco> i commit some hebrew translations :)
<Riddell> to where?
<elcuco> branches/stable/l10n/he on svn.kde.org
<elcuco> which means kubuntu is out of shape
<Riddell> it'll come in with the next KDE release
<Riddell> but that's probably after feisty
<elcuco> thats bad for me.
<Riddell> so you can upload the .po to rosetta
<elcuco> ok. i will also need to fill in the missing gaps in kubuntu. ok. whats my deadline?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Riddell> about a week before final release
<elcuco> so i have time, cool.
<elcuco> whats the way of handling i10n on stable releases? i assume i cuold fix some things on the translations in edgy
<elcuco> (sorry for the n00b questions)
<Riddell> yes, you can  doing translations in edgy
<Riddell> language packs are uploaded every few weeks
<elcuco> when is the next sync? I just spotted some ugly translation oops on an application i use, and I would like to remove it
<elcuco> ok, now a lunchpad question: i have some several accounts on launchpad, since i used several emails on the translation. i would like to remove all of those besides one. how shuold i do this?
<Riddell> no idea when
<Riddell> merge the accounts
* Riddell sleeps
<Tonio_> manchicken: just added your latest adept patch to the package, thanks !
<manchicken> Tonio_: Sweet.  That's #3.
<yuriy> whoa crazy looking windeco
<yuriy> was it changed or did my crystal just randomly reset itself? it's transparent now and has default buttons instead of kubuntu
<Tonio_> yuriy: hu ?
<Tonio_> yuriy: on feisty ?
<yuriy> yeah
<Tonio_> yuriy: what does this report :
<Tonio_> find ~/.kde | grep crystal
<Tonio_> do you have a kwincrystalrc file ?
<Tonio_> yuriy: it's correct here, your kwincrystal file is probably corrupted....
<Tonio_> yuriy: try delete it and that should work
<yuriy> Tonio_: it's there, modified 3 days ago.. strange
<Tonio_> yuriy: okay delete it and restart a kde app
<Tonio_> should work this time
<yuriy> Tonio_: i deleted it, logged out and back in and it didn't get recreated
<Tonio_> that's normal it should use the default kubuntu-default-settings new
<Tonio_> now
<Tonio_> be sure to be up to date and that should work
<yuriy> hmm but it's still crystal default, not kubuntu default
<Tonio_> yuriy: let me test
<Tonio_> yuriy: works here....
<Tonio_> can you mgive me a screenshot please ?
<Tonio_> and what is your kubuntu-default-settings version ?
<Tonio_> Version: 1:7.04-10
<Tonio_> that what I have
<yuriy> Tonio_: i have the same version
<yuriy> Tonio_: http://www.yktech.us/crystal.jpg
<Tonio_> doesn't make sense
<Tonio_> what if you launch adept ?
<Tonio_> adept runs as root and therefore will use the default
<yuriy> Tonio_: same thing
<Tonio_> yuriy: hum........ I don't understand
<Tonio_> okay let me reload kde
<yuriy> i wouldn't be too surprised if my system is corrupt.. i've been having trouble shutting down, so i've been hitting the power button... which i guess is a bigger issue
<Tonio_> yuriy: I can reproduce the issue, let me fix this
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-23
<manchicken> Riddell: The only adept spec left in the C++ realm is the tooltip for the main repo indicator icon.
<jjesse> evening
<manchicken> Evening.
<mcquaid> sorry asking here, as I'm not getting much info in +1.  the alternate cd install (herd2) just sits there indefinitely with a blue screen after selecting the keyboard.  is there a workaround for this?
<yuriy> manchicken: you're working on the feistyadeptchanges spec? are there any plans to do the adept-usability spec?
<Hobbsee> anyone interested in porting the usplash-switcher to QT?
<jdong> Hobbsee: no. gtk is technologically superior ;-)
* jdong puts on heavy-duty flamesuit
<Hobbsee> pft
* Hobbsee defenestrates jdong 
<jdong> Hobbsee: nah, I've already uninstalled Windows on most my boxes
<manchicken> jdong: I disagree with your gtk statement ^_^
<jdong> manchicken: good. now start arguing :)
<manchicken> jdong: Qt has threading nicely built in, network protocols nicely built in, and it doesn't look like CDE puked all over my system ;)
<jdong> O RLY? :D
<manchicken> Really ^_^
<jdong> manchicken: the correct response is "YA RLY"
<jdong> manchicken: sheesh haven't you ever had AOL buddies before :D
<manchicken> jdong: I'm a different kind of smartass.  My sincerest apologies.
<jdong> alright, fine, apology accepted
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Are there any KDE conferences that go on in the USA?
<manchicken> I think I may try to find a C++ conference.
<manchicken> My boss wants me to do some training stuff...
<manchicken> Like, formal training stuff.
<manchicken> Just to "drive my personal career development."
<jdong> Hobbsee: and if it makes you feel better deep down inside, I found yet another unmount dialog bug, but in GNOME :D
<Hobbsee> jdong: woot :P
<Hobbsee> jdong: so make the GNOME pepole fix all of htem :P
<jdong> lol
<jjesse> hello
<jjesse> good evening Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse!  :D
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i see you're a co-author!
<jjesse> Hobbsee: of???
<jjesse> the ubuntu book?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: official ubuntu book?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<jjesse> yeah
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> well done
* Hobbsee saw it on the ubuntu stand at LCA open day
<jjesse> thanks, i'm working on an update for feisty so feel free to email me any changes/additions you would like made
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> speaking of which, I still need to do jjesse :)
<jjesse> yeah you
<jjesse> nixternal: got my DSL hooked up so im now in the 21st century
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> i was surprised to see you online tonight, and then i realised you must have gotten it already :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yay!!!!
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal
<Hobbsee> !
* nixternal just got in from school
<nixternal> i had 4 classes today
<nixternal> 8am to 8pm
<nixternal> i am exhausted
<Hobbsee> eek!
<jjesse> yah i wasn't suposed to have it until tomorrow night
<Hobbsee> where school is uni/college?
<nixternal> yes Hobbsee
<jjesse> wife  loves the fact that i'm not kicking her off the  computer
<nixternal> hehe, my girlfriend is loving her cable modem, but she is rich so paying all that money isn't killing her
<nixternal> anthrapology is going to be nuts. i think i have hitler for an instructor
<nixternal> she said the only excused absense is your death
<jjesse> wow that's crazy
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> ya, my psych teacher is cool, my tech journalist instructor is cool, and my other instructor is cool, i forgot the clas
<nixternal> oh, like saving a business from failure, thats what we will learn but I can't remember the name :)
<canllaith> anthropology, you mean? :)
<nixternal> what did i say?
<canllaith> anthra :P
<nixternal> doh
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee, hi canllaith, hi nixternal, hi jjesse!
<nixternal> hi
<nixternal> Jucato:
<nixternal> hi
<Hobbsee> it's the famous canllaith!!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Jucato> yes, the ever so famous canllaith
<Jucato> :)
<jjesse> hiya Jucato
<jjesse> nixternal: are you able to create that debdiff for Riddell for kubuntu-docs?
<nixternal> for Edgy?
* Jucato is reminded about his customizing kubuntu wiki...
<jjesse> yeah, per the email converstation
<nixternal> i think it will just contain the translations, making it a HUGE debdiff
<jjesse> nixternal: ok, i jsut hope we can get that bug fixed
<jjesse> kinda embarassing
<nixternal> i think that is the only major bug for edgy docs
<jjesse> yeah it is, but a prety major one i think
<nixternal> there were a bunch of string boogs, but those won't get fixed
<nixternal> alright, getting the source now, I need to get the edgy branch checked out as well
<jjesse> ok
<nixternal> another bug we could fix for edgy is the firefox start page with broken links
<nixternal> but i don't think that one is all that major truthfully and would require a silly hack in order to fix it
<nixternal> that is why i created a browser-startpage in /trunk/kubuntu as you have probably already noticed
<nixternal> jjesse: what was the status of the adept guide in edgy? was it broke?
* Jucato thinks there's a major communication problem in trying to guide how to enable/add multiverse in Adept... but none of it is the doc teams fault..
<nixternal> of course it isn't
<nixternal> we are never at fault :)
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> I had a bunch of corrections/typos/suggestions for the Kubuntu Desktop Guide last month... I unfortunately lost them all
<nixternal> don't worry, we have wiped away the desktop guide
<nixternal> and for the SRU we are only doing translations and no string editing
<Jucato> wiped away?
<nixternal> no more desktop guide
<Jucato> :O
<nixternal> Topic Based Help
<Jucato> ok good thing you told me...
<nixternal> aka, system docs now
<Jucato> I was about to re-read the whole thing
<nixternal> there is so much work to be done yet
<nixternal> i am so busy with school right now, i went from 6 solid Kubuntu/KDE days down to 2 maybe 3
<Jucato> I see... but what about printed copies/guides?
<Jucato> heh of course, almost all of us have lives outside Kubuntu :)
<nixternal> i didn't really :)
<Jucato> unless you're lucky to be employed by Canonical :)
<nixternal> jjesse: building new kubuntu-docs package now
<nixternal> the new package might be easier to provide everything isntead of a debdiff :)
<nixternal> im going to finish this and then im going to bed. i am getting to old
<Jucato> aw :(
<Jucato> no you're not
<nixternal> i need to do some reading
<Jucato> ok, let me not keep you from your education
<Jucato> and good luck
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I have Kubuntu work I have to finish first :)
<Jucato> ok, then let me not keep you from your more important Kubuntu work :P
<nixternal> well, there isn't much you can do when running pbuilder, so you can either talk to me or hold me, your choice :)
<jjesse> nixternal:  thanks
<Jucato> read while running pbuilder? :P
<nixternal> i read in bed, because 2 minutes after opening the book i am passed out :)
<nixternal> i learn a lot that way
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> jjesse: it will be building for a while, there are a ton of translations in Edgy that weren't in Dapper
<jjesse> i bet ther was
<nixternal> I had to tweak the Makefile, remove old directories (quickstart and quickguide), I removed the adept guide as well because it isn't built at all in the documentation
<jjesse> good job
<jjesse> maybe one day i can learn :)
<nixternal> jjesse: I have really only recently started learning
<nixternal> so it isn't all that difficult if I can do it, that's for sure
<nixternal> man, I started my leaning session for my diet this week. This is so hard to do because I am so used to taking in 5000+ calories a day
<nixternal> and now I am cutting down to about 1750 to 2000 for the next month to 2 months
<nixternal> im starving, and i just had my last snack of the day
<nixternal> argh
<yuriy> here it is http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2006/09/13/more-fun-with-usplash/
<yuriy> having trouble compiling though... i got libgtk2.0-dev but it's complaining about not finding gtk.h...
<Jucato> if only usplash itself was so easily customizable...
<yuriy> got it working. neat!
<yuriy> jeez a qapplication template is as long as this whole program
<Tonio_> aloha !
<Jucato> hi Tonio_! hi kwwii!
<kwwii> moin Jucato
<Tonio_> hey guys
<freeflying> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> hey freeflying
<Tonio_> is someone there using kde 3.5.6 and kopete ?
<Tonio_> I just noticed a bug but I'd like to be sure it's not local problem
<Jucato> Tonio_: I am, but not from Kubuntu :(
<Tonio_> ah... :)
<Jucato> mine is from SVN
<Tonio_> okay, thanks but I need feedback from Riddell's packages ;)
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: I am using edgy with 3.5.6, should I test something in kopete?
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> when someone talks to you and kopete sits in the systray
<Tonio_> the notification yellow popup doesn't work here anymore
<Tonio_> I just get the icon blinking
<Tonio_> can you confirm ?
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> can I confirm?
<Tonio_> I tried to play with settings etc.... nothing works
<Tonio_> Jucato: yup if you see the issue :)
<Jucato> I think it's been filed in b.k.o
<Tonio_> and kwwii too
<Jucato> yes I do :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I can't see the bug on that f*cking bts ;)
<Tonio_> is there a bug id ?
<Jucato> hehe I'll look for the logs
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> so that's confirmed thanks ;)
<Tonio_> I have a series of patches to apply to kde packages once 3.5.6 is released, so I'll do that then
<Jucato> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140307
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 140307 in general "Kopete's balloon stops working with 3.5.6" [Critical,New] 
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's a known bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's the reason 3.5.6 is delayed and not being released now
<Tonio_> looks like a kicker bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: try kicker from 3.5.5 to confirm
<Tonio_> Riddell: good point, now they don't release with critical issues ? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep I'm gonna do this
<Riddell> others suggested it was kwin
<Tonio_> Riddell: well hard to test with kicker 3.5.5 ans kwin 3.5.6 ;)
<Riddell> why?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'mm looking at the deps
<Tonio_> hum okay no deps on that point, I'm just reinstalling kicker
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah I can't get the applets without changing the all kde..... pain...
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's okay, I have old kicker and recent kwin
<Tonio_> argh the bug is still there
<Riddell> try kwin from 3.5.5
<Riddell> then try kopete from 3.5.5
<Tonio_> yes that's what I'm doing now
<Tonio_> Riddell: the bug occurs in every combinason
<Tonio_> I replaced kicker, then updated kicker and replaced kwin, then updated kwin and replaced kopete
<Tonio_> I have the issue in any case
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for the bad news ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll comment on the kubuntu bug
* Jucato wonders what causes the bug then...
<Riddell> Tonio_: what if you downgrade to 3.5.5 kicker, kwin and kopete?
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing ;)
* Tonio_ beleives Riddell really want him to break his config :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just tested
<Riddell> Tonio_: and..?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I replaced kwin, kicker, kopete and due to deps, kdm, kdebase-data, kdebase-bin, kdesktop
<Tonio_> fails too, bug is there
<Tonio_> I would say that's kdelibs
<Riddell> next thing to downgrade then :)
<Tonio_> argh
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just killed my all profile ;)
<Riddell> the future of KDE depends on you!
<Jucato> heh
<raphink> hahahaha
<raphink> you can do it Tonio!
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum would that help ? downgrading the all kdelibs means downgrading everything.....
<Tonio_> okay testing...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd say downgrade everything and get it working, then upgrade bits to see when it breaks
* Jucato cheers Tonio_ on
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so tracking this is the plan of the day ?
* Tonio_ suddenly remembers he has to go to the mall, get his car repaired and really, really needs to clean his appartment
<Tonio_> okay let's go :(
<Tonio_> 132 packages removed..........
<Tonio_> Riddell: reinstalling the all kde thing, version 3.5.5
<Tonio_> if the problem occurs, I promiss to go kill myself immediately
<Riddell> that's a bit harsh
<Riddell> just take it out on the computer
<Tonio_> Riddell: depends on my feeling at that moment :)
<viviersf> Riddell, ive just seen release-proposed repositories for the first time, what exactly goes in there ?
<Riddell> viviersf: it's for testing stable release updates
<Riddell> we have a long and beurocratic process for SRUs now
<Riddell> but in brief packages once approved go to edgy-proposed, they get tested by people and if there's no problems after a week they go to edgy-updates for everyone to use
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay works with 3.5.5
<Tonio_> I'm upgrading kopete first, then kdelibs
<Riddell> you probably can't do that
<Tonio_> no maybe kdelibs first
<Riddell> worth a shot but
<Tonio_> well I'll try :) we'll see
<Tonio_> upgrading this at the moment :kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a
<Riddell> make sure you're starting kopete from the command line
<Riddell> else it'll use old libs
<Tonio_> well I'm reloading the all desktop everytime just to be sure
<Riddell> that'll do it too :)
<Tonio_> okay I'm on irc with kopete that'll be easier
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you post a message in 5 seconds ?
<Tonio_> now !
<Tonio_> okay with new kdelibs it's okay
<Tonio_> upgrading kopete now
<viviersf> ah thanks Riddell
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: works with kopete 3.5.6 and kdelibs 3.5.6
<Tonio_> upgrading kwin now
* Hobbsee waves
* Riddell surfs
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell :)
* Hobbsee falls over
<Hobbsee> Riddell: argh....what did they *do* to the desktop settings???
<Hobbsee> looks like they've massacred crystal!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: dist-upgrade again, I fixed that that night
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what hte heck did you do???
* Hobbsee didnt know it was possible to make it so unshiny and so unpretty...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I uploaded a bad version of kwincrystalrc
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I uploaded a bad version of kwincrystalrc
<Tonio_> should be okay in the latest kds
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's still killed!
<Mez> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-January/001530.html
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahh.  that's better.  i grabbed the feisty version
<Hobbsee> s/feisty/edgy
<Tonio_> can someone post a message please ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heya!
<Hobbsee> ooh, pink kde!!!
<Tonio_> Riddell: failed when I upgraded kwin.....
<Tonio_> strange.......
<Tonio_> should be a dep of kwin then, or a combinason of issues....
<Tonio_> kde 3.5.6 with kopete, kwin 3.5.5 bug is there
<Tonio_> kde 3.5.5 with kwin 3.5.6, bug is there........ nonsense :)
<gnomefreak> pink kde?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah, was playing with themes
<gnomefreak> ah
<Tonio__> Riddell: I don't understand at all ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I lost my konversation historic, can you remind me the bug id please ?
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow at https://launchpad.net/bugs/78811
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78811 in kdebase "CAN'T UMOUNT REMOVABLE MEDIA" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah thats a pitty
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for example when you want to format a usb key with qtparted
<Tonio_> I'm really wondering if we should keep _Sime's patches if they are not improved for feisty....
<Tonio_> they are resolving lots of issue, but creating many ones too
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> do they *really* solve much at all?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: they do resolve all gtk apps issues with medias
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's a lot ;)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, of course.
<Tonio_> but they create lots of other issues, with logout/login, with qtparted, with any app that requires that the media is unmounted
<Tonio_> it seems they don't work the same way on every machine
<Tonio_> I have a usb key that doesn't work anymore on my computer
<Tonio_> but works in /media
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: we couldnt do along the lines of "if a non-kde app is using it, use /media, else use media:/" ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hard to do ;)
<Hobbsee> or symlink /media to media:/ or something?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but well as feisty is the latest kde3 based version of kubuntu, we have to consider it as an lts
<Tonio_> and in my opinion, we should rediscuss this
<Hobbsee> yes - but what's the solution though?
<Tonio_> the point is that /media related issues are undocumented over the net
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tonio_> the /media:/ issues with gtk apps are
<Tonio_> media:/ sorry
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Tonio_> so maybe it's better to let people with those issues since they can find help everywhere, on any board etc....
<Tonio_> kde4 will correct those issues out of the box, that's the good point
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: another issue is the naming of the desktop icons
<Tonio_> disk1 is really crappy
<Tonio_> kde native does a great translated naming
<Hobbsee> woot :)
<Tonio_> we should discuss this and vote at the next kubuntu-meeting
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: so what does this "help" entail?
<Tonio_> it was interesting to test with edgy, now we have to debate this for a stable release
<Tonio_> which "help" are you talking about ?
<Hobbsee> [23:38]  <Tonio_> so maybe it's better to let people with those issues since they can find help everywhere, on any board etc....  <-- that help
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the fact that the standard kde issues are documented everywhere on the next board etc....
<Tonio_> the kubuntu specific issues aren't
<Tonio_> that's a problem
<Hobbsee> is there *any* way to fix both sets of issues?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope except improving the patches, but that's really hard job
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the point is that all kubuntu apps, even openoffice deal correctly with media:/
<Tonio_> only gnome apps fail
<Tonio_> well edgy was to test new things
<Tonio_> new we have to debate this and looks at the consequences
<Hobbsee> right.  patching all the gnome apps to behave isnt a solution, presumably
<Tonio_> my opinion is "get the patches improved or remove them"
<Hobbsee> that would be mine as well
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the solution is kde4 ;)
<Hobbsee> well, yeah.  but that hasnt been released yet :) :P
<Tonio_> and honnestly I don't think _Sime will have time for this actually
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's the problem, we have to decide which issues we want to have
<Hobbsee> yes...he seems pretty busy
<Tonio_> to me, on the desktop part, for a normal usage, the old media:/ is less problematic
<Tonio_> only gtk apps are involved, that's it
<Tonio_> the new creates lots of issues on the standard desktop usage
<Tonio_> like formatting a drive with qtparted, crappy render on the desktop "icon names"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: another example, insert an audiocd and go to /media
<Hobbsee> sorry to beat the horse repeatedly here, but is there *any* way of fixing the gtk apps, short of patching?
<Tonio_> then click on the cd -> blank folder
<Hobbsee> yeah
* Hobbsee has noticed that
<Tonio_> that's why the desktop icon still uses audiocd:/
* Hobbsee notes that you can probably type /media into gtk apps?
<Tonio_> but john doe will probably not figure and understand that
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes you can
<Tonio_> there are lots os issues like this one
<Hobbsee> then lets pull the patches.
<Tonio_> to mount network shares too, doesn't work anymore
<Tonio_> and that causes another problem :
<Tonio_> all kde docs are broken due to those patches
<Hobbsee> that's the only thing that's effected by pulling the patches?  the gtk apps?  or have i missed something?
<Tonio_> someone trying to do something according to the kde docs will stay locked on the computer
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tonio_> mostly gtk apps issues yes
<Tonio_> some kde apps have problems with media:/
<Hobbsee> maybe put something in the kubuntu-specific notes about gtk needing to use /media instead of media:/ by typing it in - but i think we need to pull the patches
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Tonio_> but that's generally a matter of patching the desktop file
<Tonio_> which we do
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio_> in the current stage I would vote for removing them yes
<Hobbsee> pity Riddell isnt around
<Tonio_> because to me feisty is an lts
<Hobbsee> and it needs to work.
<Tonio_> feisty+1 will probably not be that mature
<Hobbsee> heh, no.
<Hobbsee> not if it's got kde 4.0 in there
<Tonio_> it'll have kde4 for sure, unless kde4 is a peace if shit :)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Tonio_> feisty+1 will be experimental
<Tonio_> edgy was experimental
<Hobbsee> do we need to pull them now, or should we ask if anyone has some major gripe about them on the mailing list first?
* Jucato thinks they're expecting 4.0 to be at least a bit shitty if not shifty...
<Tonio_> so feisty is the only stable and mature version of kubuntu to be released between dapper and feisty+2
<Tonio_> that's 18 month !
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ouch.  lets pull them - or go to the ML first?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: bah if _Sime didn't do better it's probably because the all kde structure is based on media:/ and ioslaves
<Tonio_> that's an horribly complicated thing o change.......
<Hobbsee> yes....it's pretty much changing a core piece of kde
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I would say discuss on the meeting and decide...
<Tonio_> there is no emergency at the moment
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: we dont have a time for the next meeting
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let's plan it :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's just a fwe more weeks that we ahve for testing, and any regressions.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: bah it's okay
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the point is that we know what'll happen if we pull them
<Tonio_> standard kde behavior :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the other question is, do we pull the edgy version with a SRU, or jus tleave it?
<Tonio_> no surprise and no need to test, the issues are already well known
* Hobbsee is...wary of what this person will do, screaming over and over
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'd say don't touch edgy
<Hobbsee> ditto cimmo, if he sees it
<Tonio_> it's crappy, so let's focus on feisty
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Tonio_> the only thing I wanna fix on edgy is the knetworkmanager issue
<Tonio_> that's a pitty
<Tonio_> and the kwallet one too
<Hobbsee> what was the kwallet one?
<Hobbsee> yes...but putting thru SRU's is a bitch, so i dont do them :P
<Tonio_> looses passwords on session restore
<Tonio_> I have a patch for this
<Tonio_> I'm just waiting for 3.5.6 to put it in
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> neat :)
<Hobbsee> er...did we already have 3.5.6 edgy debs?
* Hobbsee looks
<Tonio_> not officials
<Hobbsee> ah yes, right.  not on kubuntu.org
<Tonio_> we have to decide a date for the next meeting :)
<Tonio_> I'd like to propose a new kicker structure too
<Hobbsee> what would it be?
<Tonio_> let me show you
* Jucato is curious....
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture5.png
<Tonio_> same space used, but desktop applet present, since lots of windows user complain they don't find the same in kubuntu
<Tonio_> and that's very usefull
<Tonio_> and I used the app launcher
<Hobbsee> desktop applet?
<Tonio_> the left icon
<Hobbsee> oh, show desktop?
<Jucato> yeah
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> and I used the app launcher
<Hobbsee> those 6 little ones on the left - how did you make them go small?
<Tonio_> nobody knows that so we have to put it by default
<Jucato> Quick Launcher
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I used the app launcher applet
<Tonio_> you can add whatever you want on it
<Tonio_> I just put all the power apps and that's it
<Hobbsee> ahhh :)
<Jucato> and reduced the virtual desktops to 2, right?
<Hobbsee> so *that's* how they do it!
<Tonio_> nobody knows this applet which is a must have
<Tonio_> yep, that's enough for the common usage
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> wouldn't the quick launcher sort of (in some way) duplicate Katapult?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> not really
<Jucato> ok :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: nobody knows katapult exist :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: that's going to change, according to Mez, right?
<Tonio_> to me katapult is very usefull for apps I'm not using everyday
<Tonio_> Jucato: we are going to rediscuss this on the next meeting
<Tonio_> I wanna enable the icon in the tray by default
<Jucato> yes, please do :)
<Tonio_> so that people figure out it exists
<Jucato> it's one of the ways you can "refresh" Katapult when you install a new app
<Tonio_> people that don't want the icon can remove it after installation
<Tonio_> Jucato: true
<Tonio_> so what's your opinion on that new kicker structure ?
<Hobbsee> argh.  you cant actually move the kapp thingo
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no just right lick on the applet and add new app
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: bah it works here
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes, but once youv'e done work on it, you cnat actually move it down
<Hobbsee> hwo'd you do it?
<Tonio_> I can slide an app from the kmenu to the launcher applet
<Hobbsee> no, i mean move the launcher applet along the kicker
<Jucato> er.. use the handles
<Tonio_> you can by clicking the little arrow on the left of the applet
<Tonio_> and configure it to "keep space" icons look better that way
<Jucato> "Conserve space" (in English I think)
<Tonio_> you have a few kicker applets that you cannot move via right click, like the trash one
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Jucato> you can even set icon size :)
<Tonio_> the only universal way os the little arrow on the left of the applet
* Hobbsee prefers the not conserved space option, actually
<Jucato> ditto Hobbsee
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes sorry uncheck it ;)
<Tonio_> so yes, that applet is a killer and we should provide it by default in my opinion :)
<Tonio_> I hope you'll vote for me next meeting :)
<Jucato> does a non-member's vote count?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you know, i'd looked at that in the screenshots, and wondered how people got that effect...
<Tonio_> sure but not that much :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: why arent you a member yet?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: funny you should ask that...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, that's why I wanna provide that by default, so that people figure out what's possible
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> someone asked me that exact same question last night...
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: well technically the CC takes the decision, but of course of the all members want something different, that'll be debated ;)
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: lock and logout buttons on there too would be good
<Tonio_> do you like my kicker arrangement ?
<Tonio_> hum on kicker ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: any chance we coudl put rubbish in home:/ or something?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's already in the system applet
<Jucato> I can't recall, but wasn the Trash can
<Tonio_> no duplicated please ;)
<Jucato> rawr...
<Jucato> the Trach icon on the desktop in Edgy?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahhh...that's the one i meant.
<Hobbsee> the trash icon there has *always* annoyed me
<Jucato> Hobbsee: where? desktop or panel?
<Hobbsee> what's the point in having it there - most of the time, you dont want to clear the trash - why have it taking up screen space?
<Hobbsee> panel..  desktop.  either/both, actually
<Jucato> heh
<Lathiat> hobbsee: its to drag things too also
<Hobbsee> heya Lathiat :)
<Lathiat> except i wonder how many people actually do that ;)
<Lathiat> howdy
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/capture6.png
<Jucato> you can drag on the desktop too, provided it's visible :)
<Lathiat> I DEMAND USABILITY TESTING ;)
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: ahhh...point.  see, most people know about the "delete" key
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: would you prefer this ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sure, i prefer 404'd images :P
<Tonio_> look on the right ;)
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture6.png
<Hobbsee> ahh yes, that looks better.
* Jucato thinks dragging to the trash applet is as unfamiliar to new users as pressing Ctrl+Alt+D...
<Tonio_> doesn't that duplicates a bit ?
<Tonio_> it's just on the bottom of kmenu.....
<Jucato> good thing I'm not a member... I'd -1 the logout applet :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: personnaly I prefer the trash applet on the left
<Tonio_> nearby the system applet
<Tonio_> but that's an ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu specific, we have to keep it on the right
<Jucato> trash applet on the left?
<Tonio_> I'd -1 the logout applet too
<Jucato> hehe unique :)
<Tonio_> well that can be discussed too, but we need something simple, since anyone has a different vision :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'd say that the logout applet on kicker is 1) a power user feature and 2) a GNOME "standard" (no GNOME bashing from me)
<Hobbsee> indeed.  it's something that i really miss in kde
<Tonio_> another one will want the file browser applet
<Jucato> quick file browser?
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> but please no !
* gnomefreak wants
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> heh soon our kicker will be corwded :)
* Hobbsee thwacks gnomefreak 
<Tonio_> I use it, but that's not for the masse !
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Tonio_> bah wy not the 2 buttons
<Tonio_> kind of unify gnome/kde on ubuntu
<Tonio_> that's not that bad
<Jucato> if Riddell agrees :)
<Tonio_> we have the trash on the right for the same reason so....
* gnomefreak mad as crap with that damn docker still 
<Tonio_> were is it on ubuntu ?
<Jucato> bottom panel right
<Tonio_> right or left of the trash ?
* Hobbsee still cant really see the rationale on that trash, and dragging to trash
<Jucato> err?
<Tonio_> the logout thing
<Jucato> trash - bottom right, logut - top right
<Jucato> logout even
<Jucato> iirc
<gnomefreak> thats right
<Tonio_> yeah that's a problem we only have one bar, better not put too many things on it, so logout/lock is maby too much
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture5.png
<Tonio_> that's better ;)
<Tonio_> that also present all power apps instead of just konqueror/kontact
<Tonio_> amarok needs to be easilly accessible
<Tonio_> the content isn't the final of course, it is just the concept of using the launcher applet,
<Tonio_> killer and unknown thing
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering about the kaffeine though - do you need it - if you are playing removable media, then it comes up anyway
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tonio_> no
<Tonio_> coulb be this in fact
* Jucato likes the fact that Konvi is there :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> konqui, kopete, k3b, amarok
<Jucato> but maybe Kopete instead of Konvi?
* gnomefreak didnt know konvi was popular
<Tonio_> I would say no
<Tonio_> k3b should be removed too
<Hobbsee> Jucato: once kopete is started, it stays in the tray - no real need?
<Jucato> true...
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: k3b is widely used
<Tonio_> true ;)
<Tonio_> so like this !
<Jucato> but it's a quick launcher, a way to quickly launch apps
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sure, but how often do you burn a cd?   :P
<gnomefreak> konvi over kopete IMHO
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: point
<Tonio_> hat's my point too
<Tonio_> kopete instead of konversatio
* Jucato is biased and would prefer konvi over kopete... but thinks more people are interested in IM than in IRC...
<Hobbsee> does kopete usually start on startup?  like, is there a setting for that?
<Jucato> um nope it doesn't
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture7.png
<Jucato> unless it's saved in a session
<Tonio_> how about that ?
* gnomefreak perfers irssi over kopete or konvi
<Tonio_> can be gwenview too
<Tonio_> that's very usefull
<Tonio_> or digikam
<Tonio_> well any user can add what he wants after the installation
<Tonio_> the point is just showing the user the applet exists
<gnomefreak> digikam == importer of photos from cam?
<Tonio_> that's the idea
<Jucato> yep
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes
<Jucato> but a bit more than that...
<Tonio_> the content is not important according to me
<Jucato> I use it for photo/album organizing :)
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: i like the idea of adding that than since alot of users use digi cams
<Jucato> yeah, let's just basically tell them that such a feature exists, then let them customize :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: that's it
<Tonio_> the default content is not the point
<Jucato> gnomefreak: but,like Kaffeine, digikam could be launched when you plug in a camera, afaik
<Tonio_> that's the problem we also have with katapult
<Tonio_> it is there but who knows ?
<gnomefreak> that would be better
<Jucato> yeah, it's a problem seele had with katapult too :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: true
<Tonio_> Jucato: we need to change that
<Jucato> she also had a problem of "what to do with katapult once launched"
<Tonio_> I discussed with Mez and we absolutly agree on that point
<Tonio_> we shouldn't hide the icon by default
<Mez> ;)
<Tonio_> and let riddel hide it after installation since he hates systray icons :)
<Jucato> lol
<Mez> Tonio_, I see Riddell's POv
* Jucato loves systray icons... I'm weird that way
<Mez> it's a notification area - whats it notifying you of
<Tonio_> true
<Jucato> it notifies you that it exists...
<Jucato> that it's running
<Tonio_> because I can't say a user "you wanna configure katapult ?
<Tonio_> okay let's do alt + space
<Tonio_> then ctrl + C
<Jucato> you could also say the same for kmix
<Tonio_> sucks.... really !
<Tonio_> Jucato: exactly
<Jucato> (besides, it's only GNOME that calls it notification area... we call it system tray)
<Mez> Jucato, Riddell doesnt have kmix there either IIRC from when I was fiddling with his lappy
<Tonio_> Mez: I'm not even sure riddell uses the systray applet at all ;)
<Jucato> Mez: we're unfortunately not blessed with Riddell's greatness... :(
<Tonio_> Riddell uses konsole + konqueror and that's it ;)
<Mez> Tonio_, lol ... how did ou know ?
<Tonio_> Mez: I met him several times
<Tonio_> I think (unsure) he doesn't use contact for his mails
<Tonio_> but a command line thing
<Tonio_> don't recall the name...
<Jucato> wow
<Mez> Tonio_, I believe he uses mutt
<Tonio_> yes that's it
<Jucato> a true blue, old-school Linux user :)
<Tonio_> well everybody can do what he wants, that's not the point
<Tonio_> but katapult has to fit in the systray as default option
<Tonio_> I would probably hide it, but the default hidden thing is a problem, really
<Tonio_> since any new user misses a true kubuntu unique feature
<Tonio_> my girlfriend uses kubuntu for 1 year now
<Jucato> a very powerful true kubuntu unique feature
<Tonio_> Mez: I discussed with her 2 days ago, she didn't knew katapult at all
<Tonio_> I would even suggest that the popup at every boot should be there by default
<Tonio_> so that the user would test "alt + space" just to guess what it is
<Tonio_> then he can remove this if he wants
<Tonio_> it is important that the user is invited to perform an alt + space at the first boot, really
<Tonio_> Mez: no ?
<Tonio_> then he can remove that easilly via the systray icon, and even hide the icon and that's it
* Mez shrugs
<Tonio_> we have to think like a newbie in front of kubuntu for the first time
* gnomefreak is still a newbie only been using ubuntu for a couple years
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> one of Kubuntu's good images is being easy to learn/use for new Linux users. so let's try to keep that up :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: bah concerning katapult, it is simply unvisible for the user actually
<Tonio_> invisible, sorry
<Jucato> yeah
<gnomefreak> Jucato: going too easy may cause drop in proformance no?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: er.. not always :)
<Tonio_> Mez: concerning me you'll get the full support on the meeting :)
* gnomefreak likes unvisible more than in...
<Mez> Tonio_, when is the meeting?
<gnomefreak> makes more sense
<Tonio_> Mez: we have to plan it :)
<Tonio_> i'd say soon since we have lots of things to debate
<Jucato> gnomefreak: since when did English make sense? :P
<Tonio_> I'd like next week on thursday
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> true
<Tonio_> Mez: start by adding your point there : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Tonio_> Mez: I'll try to get a date defined today
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: of the meeting?  argh.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: not today for the meeting
<Tonio_> today to define the date ;)
<Mez> Tonio_, can it wait till thursday when I'[ve got my rrota so I can see when I'm available
<Hobbsee> yes.  argh
<Hobbsee> Mez: ditto
<Tonio_> Mez: thursday next week :)
<Tonio_> we generally never plan a meeting before one week
<Tonio_> sure it can wait ;)
<Tonio_> no problem
<Tonio_> let's plan this on thursday
* Tonio_ is in love with kftpgrabber
<Tonio_> you all should try it !
<Jucato> heh :)
<Tonio_> latest version kickass
* Jucato has it installed, but still uses Konqueror for quick, medium sized transfers
<Tonio_> Jucato: konqueror frezzes regularly when you want to upload/download a hudge file list
<Tonio_> like 100 or 200 files
* Hobbsee doesnt grab big files
<Jucato> heh yeah... that's why I said medium sized :)
<Mez> Tonio_, I dont know when I'm free until this thursday thoguh
<Jucato> fortunately, I neither have the bandwidth nor the storage for that many files :P
<Tonio_> me neither, but lots of little files, that can happen like a phpscript
<Tonio_> a board like vbulletin
<Tonio_> Mez: okay so let's wait a bit, no emergency
<Tonio_> Mez: but please add your point
<Jucato> I think there was a bug filed on that, iirc. came across it during the last bug weekend
<Tonio_> Jucato: bah vbulletin is 800k  you know :)
<Tonio_> lots of very little files in fact
<Jucato> O.O
* Riddell wanders back and wonders what this systray suggestion is about
<Jucato> heh :)
<mhb> hi all
<Jucato> hi mhb
<mhb> Riddell: Tonio_ and Mez suggested having katapult icon in systray, at least last time they were suggesting that
<Riddell> god no
<nixternal> why would they want the icon in the systray?
<Riddell> some people live in the systray
<Riddell> they want everything in there
* mhb is with you two on that one
<nixternal> I guess so, I can't stand having a filled up systray
<Riddell> exactly
<Jucato> 1) Many don't know Katapult exists, the popup notification only flashes for a very short time (and it doesn't flash if it's a saved session iirc)
<nixternal> especially since I run a smaller than default Kicker, so my systray is on 1 line and not split
<Riddell> if people don't know it exists, they won't miss it
<nixternal> heh, that's true
<Jucato> 2) without a system tray icon, there is no immediately apparent way to configure katapult. sometimes you have to manually run Configure katapult to sort of update it after installing a new program
<nixternal> I know I have documented the Ctr+C keycombo after you Alt+Space to get into the configure menu
<mhb> Jucato: 2) can be solved in the documentaion, isn't it?
<nixternal> mhb: yes it is, I did it :)
<Riddell> no, 2) should be solved with a UI fix
<Jucato> how do you get immediately to the documentation?
<Tonio_> Riddell: people that don't want it in the systray can remove it in the conf
<Riddell> Tonio_: people that want it in the systray can add it in the conf
<nixternal> Jucato: Mez creates a new package with the fixed Makefile :)
<mhb> nixternal: thanks for that, then
<Jucato> nixternal: I mean, how do you immediately reach the documentation to know how to configure Katapult? you'd have to search through khelpcenter...
<Riddell> fix the katapult UI!  don't add a systray applet
<nixternal> Riddell: +1
<Riddell> add a bit to the UI that you click on to get a menu
<Tonio_> Riddell: I would agree on that point if we let the start popup
<Tonio_> that invites the user to perform an alt+space
<nixternal> Riddell: add a bit to the Ubiquity slideshow as well letting users know about Katapult :)
<Jucato> mabye Katapult's popup can be made to appear (a bit longer?) even when starting from a saved session
<Riddell> nixternal: good plan (not that I see the slideshow happening for feisty)
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about that :
<Tonio_> UI is fixed so that there is a configure option when you perform alt+space
<Tonio_> we let the popup by default
<Tonio_> then the user is invited to alt+space
<Riddell> fix UI yes
<Tonio_> and can remove the popup if he wants
<Tonio_> how about that solution ?
<Riddell> don't have an annoying popup, that's also annoying
<nixternal> Riddell: argh, that means I have to do more Kubuntu documentation :)
<Riddell> nixternal: what does?
<nixternal> I am so glad you told me that, because I was not going to do any release notes what so ever
<Tonio_> Riddell: as long as it can be removed very easilly when you perform the suggested icon ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: lots of kubuntu are missing a super functionnality, that's a problem....
<Jucato> katapult is a great tool, why not let people know that it exists... (and how to use it)
<Riddell> it's an advanced user tool
<mhb> Jucato: I have never seen the popup when I first ran katapult
<Riddell> same as alt-f2
<Tonio_> to me as long as the popup is there and alt+space provide a configuration access, that's okay no ?
<mhb> Jucato: and I have not needed it for a loong time (the configuration)
<Jucato> mhb: maybe, but for example, it's currently the only way to sort of refresh katapult when new items are added to the K Menu
<nixternal> back to school
<Jucato> also, some people might want to turn off some of the catalogs
<mhb> Jucato: yes, but not everyone
* Jucato didn't know/think that katapult was an advanced tool...
<Jucato> mhb: same as not everyone having no need to configure it
<nixternal> Jucato: msg me *testing something*
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> popups are also annoying
<Jucato> just for a few seconds longer than the current duration... just enough to be read properly...
<mhb> Jucato: that's one thing why people hate MS Windows
<mhb> Jucato: because it shows popups for unnecessary things
<mhb> Jucato: when the computer is interrupting me (with a popup, for example) it should need my concentration for a very good reason
<Jucato> depends I guess if you consider informing the user about this feature unnecessary...
<Jucato> um... the popup only displays for a few seconds on startup...
<mhb> Jucato: only in such manner
<Jucato> I doubt you'd be fully concentrated during that time...
<mhb> Jucato: katapult is not the most important part of the system, it's just a single part
<mhb> Jucato: why should it get more attention that any other app?
<mhb> Jucato: those are really useful too
<Jucato> because those other apps are not like katapult, i.e. not needing attention, not needing a special way to activate, not having a special purpose like it
<bddebian> Heya
<mhb> Jucato: no need to argue about it now :o)
<Jucato> even seele was a bit confused about this. she didn't know that it existed (or what it was) and how to use it, just basing on the gui and visual feedback...
<mhb> Jucato: after all, I'm not the right person to convince
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> I won't try to do anymore convincing...
* Jucato doesn't have the right to +1 anyway :)
<mhb> Jucato: I'd say you have the right to vote, even if you're not part of the Council
* Jucato is not even a member
<mhb> Jucato: even though only the Council votes count, I know :o)
<apokryphos> I'm not sure popups would be the solution anyway
<apokryphos> Jucato: being a member doesn't mean much :P
<apokryphos> I think katapult should have it in its actual start-screen, but don't ask me how exactly that would be implemented ;-)
<Riddell> Jucato: I'd welcome having a clickable help label next to the clickable menu on the UI that has a what's this type introduction to katapult
<Riddell> anyway, main problem with katapult is lack of developers
<Jucato> hm...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I see your point of view, but my concern is how do people even know that katapult exists on a fresh install since it is invisible....
<Riddell> Tonio_: same way people know about alt-f2
* seaLne discovers what alt-f2 does
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> I agree it's an issue, but I don't think annoying things that get in the way are the solution
<Riddell> make KMenu->Run Command do something with katapult would be better
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have another option, how about that :
<Riddell> although that would annoy the alt-f2 hardcore users
<Tonio_> UI is patched to give access to the conf, and gets a radio button to "disable popup at startup"
<Tonio_> and we enable the popup
<Riddell> nooo
<Riddell> no default annoying popups
<Riddell> that's totally un-ubuntu
<Tonio_> so you want something that feets powerusers needs by default, and let the newbie unaware of what's going on ? ;)
<Tonio_> to me ONE configuration thing to do for the poweruser isn't that bad....
<Riddell> well it is a poweruser's tool
<Tonio_> hum... in a certain way yes
<Riddell> normal users have the k-menu
<Tonio_> Riddell: then we should patch kdebluetooth for it's popup too :)
<Riddell> I've not noticed a popup from it
<Tonio_> you have a popup everytime you connect a bluetooth key
<kwwii> but as long as certain programs which you install per gui are not startable in the menu, we need something else
<Tonio_> so if bluetooth is embedded, you get the popup at every startup
<kwwii> so, if it doesn't show up in the menu, it does not show up in katapult either
<Riddell> kdebluetooth is not embedded by default, it's hidden
<Tonio_> Riddell: the icon yes, but not the menu :)
<Tonio_> not the popup sorry
<Riddell> maybe that's not the case if you have bluetooth built in?
<Tonio_> maybe....
<Tonio_> I get the popup with my bluetooth key everytime
<Riddell> so it happens when you plug in your bluetooth dongle?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> it lets me know a bluetooth device has been found, just tested
<Riddell> that's fine, it's useful feedback in reponse to an action
<Tonio_> but that's nice
<Tonio_> you have bluetooth embedded right ?
<Riddell> I've never used bluetooth in my life
<Riddell> someone really should test it in feisty to make sure it's still working :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, so to what I know, kdebluetooth popups you ANYTIME a device is found
<Tonio_> even at startup
<Tonio_> Riddell: just tested here it's okay
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> but the problem is I'm certain it popups you when you have embedded bluetooth
<seaLne> yep confirmed
<Riddell> kwwii: katapult only shows apps that are in the k-menu, that's where it gets its list from
<Tonio_> I would probably prefer to remove the popup and let the systray icon appear ONLY if a bluetooth device exists
<Tonio_> how about that solution ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that sounds sensible
<Tonio_> it's a standard one, that's the way windows and osx do
<Tonio_> I'll look at the config since I'm not sure that's feasible
<kwwii> actually, kde does not have any rights to use that logo (check the webpage, they are really picky about that)
<Riddell> kwwii: ?
<kwwii> although suse is a member
<kwwii> the bluetooth logo is closed source
<Riddell> oh, bluetooth logo?
<kwwii> yepp
<Riddell> la la la
<Tonio_> kwwii: stupid...
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> no, big business
<Tonio_> kwwii: heu, you talk about the K kind of bluetooth logo ?
<kwwii> yepp
<Tonio_> who did that one ? suse ?
<Riddell> the kdebluetooth author made it
<Riddell> arguably it's a violation of copyright and/or trademark
<Riddell> and arguably it isn't
<Tonio_> bah isn't kdebluetooth gpl licenced globally ?
<Tonio_> I don't see the point
<Tonio_> licences things are really annoying
<Tonio_> do we have any right to use the msn or aol logos in kopete ? ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: What logos? *whistle*
<Riddell> Tonio_: arguably they breach copyright and/or trademark, but yes, it's much the same issue
<Riddell> and I go on the side of they don't
<Tonio_> sure
* Tonio_ tries to patch klibido for new command line arg
<Tonio_> hard for me
<Riddell> to do what?
* manchicken likes the K-bluetooth icon.
* manchicken doesn't have anything bluetooth though.
<Tonio_> Riddell: to open a nzb file on the command line
<Tonio_> then I'll also provide a new kon search engine with the package
<Tonio_> so that you can use it the same way you use ktorrent
<Tonio_> better integration in fact
<Tonio_> but generally not for legal stuff...... like ktorrent :)
<manchicken> Riddell: While you're here, I need more stuff to do.
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm getting bored without anything to do.
<Riddell> oh, did Tonio_ upload that adept_batch patch?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes of course
<manchicken> How will I have a weekend of hacking without anything to hack? *sob*
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also patchd kss for more subsections
<Tonio_> that required to manage all kcm correctly
<Tonio_> I'll send the patch to sebas for revuing
<manchicken> I'd like to stick with smaller stuff for a little while until I'm more comfortable with C++.
<manchicken> My comfort level with the STL is low.
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> nothing c++ish comes to mind
<Riddell> various python things do
<manchicken> Hmm...
<Riddell> "Add changelog support to adept_updater."
<manchicken> Oh, to give you a little blurb about what changed?
<Riddell> "adept_installer should make use of the popularity data in the application .desktop files it reads."
<manchicken> That would be nice.
<manchicken> What is "popularity" data/
<manchicken> How popular it is?
<Riddell> yes
<manchicken> Like, how often it's run?
<manchicken> Or how often it's installed?
<Riddell> tail /usr/share/app-install/desktop/gtm.desktop
<Riddell> X-AppInstall-Popcon=16
<Riddell> it's that bit
<Riddell> gnome-app-install shows pretty stars to display how popular it is
<Riddell> same thing in adept_installer would be cool
<\sh> guys, did anyone saw this behaviour: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/79265
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79265 in wine "WIne x-server crash on feisty" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Riddell> and changelog support is to show the new entries from the file at changelogs.ubuntu.com for the package in adept_installer
* Riddell never used wine
<Riddell> update-tool already shows changelogs, I'm not sure of the UI but it's hidden by default
* manchicken doesn't use wine....
<manchicken> Riddell: Ahhh...
<Riddell> changelog data is developer orientated, not intended for the user, but some people find it handy
<manchicken> That could be neet.
<Riddell> and it only shows the changelog entries since the currently installed version
<manchicken> Well, maybe we could have a little question mark icon next to packages that have changelog data, and when you click it it loads it.
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you remind me of the kopete bug ? I'll post comments according to my tests
<Riddell> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140307 ?
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 140307 in general "Kopete's balloon stops working with 3.5.6" [Normal,New] 
<Riddell> thanks Ubugtu
<Tonio_> Riddell: I would say that the bug is in kwin, since it happened when I upgraded kwin
<Tonio_> but I don't understand that it didn't work with kde 3.5.6 and kwin 3.5.5
<Tonio_> that doesn't make sense to me....
<Riddell> lubos just said "r626522 (kdelibs). Oh, and it's no KWin bug. It's Kopete bug, basically."
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm willing to implement features that go back upstream too if you need me to.  I'd just like to stick with C++ for a little while until I'm a little more comfortable with it.
<manchicken> Riddell: I do scripting languages all day long at work, I'm having a lot of fun playing with C++ ^_^
<Riddell> popularity can go upstream.  not sure if debian has changelogs available but they may well do
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> Do you have a spec for this, or is there any more information on it/
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyAdeptChanges
<Riddell> but mostly, look at gnome-app-install and upgrade-tool and copy that :)
<manchicken> Ack, I didn't see it there.
<manchicken> That's what I get for only looking at use cases ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about the repo manager, will that be done too ?
* Tonio_ can wait for 3.5.6 to come, he has so many things to test....
<Tonio_> talking about wine, shouldn't we associate .exe files to it when installed ?
<Tonio_> that would make sense in my opinion
<Riddell> Tonio_: should do, the gnome author said a couple weeks ago he was working on making it more frontend independent, not sure if that's available yet or not
<manchicken> Riddell: I still don't think it's unreasonable to reinvent that wheel.  The port is going to be painful.
<manchicken> Very painful.
<manchicken> At least from what I could see.
<manchicken> Especially since I couldn't get Qt Designer to import those glade files.
<Riddell> err, it won't import glade files
<Riddell> they need to be remade
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> That leads me to believe that it could be considerably difficult to port that software-properties program.
<manchicken> It seems to me that it'd be easier to implement it in adept.
<manchicken> But I'm merely a chicken on all of this stuff.  ^_^
<manchicken> Always scary when you get libc6 updates.
<nixternal> no what is scary is the pasta they serve here at school
<manchicken> Another reason to be glad I dropped out of college ;)
<nixternal> haha
<manchicken> I'm not a big fan of academia.  Seeking knowledge for knowledge's sake just seems kinda boring to me.
<manchicken> I'd much rather learn something in the course of solving a problem.
<nixternal> that is what both of my courses are today pretty much
<manchicken> That's cool.  I know lots of folks who love school.  I just never really did.
<nixternal> i definitely don't love it, but it is free, so I am going to try and learn some new stuff
<manchicken> Free makes a difference.
<manchicken> I wouldn't mind taking some courses, but I have no interested in taking courses that graduation requirements dictate.
<nixternal> ya, i had to take a couple of very basic programming courses at first which was nuts
<manchicken> The college I went to tried to get me to take an ethics course.  I went to it for the first few weeks and found that their ethics were in grave conflict with mine.
<nixternal> same with a Linux course. Intro to Linux. I spent the whole class working on Kubuntu stuff
<manchicken> Heh.
<manchicken> I remember taking C as a highschool senior.
<manchicken> I've been playing with C since I was 12.
<manchicken> I ended up spending the whole 2 hour class correcting the prof and helping my classmates.
<manchicken> Profs don't like to be corrected ;)
<manchicken> That's why they should make sure their examples are correct BEFORE class.
<nixternal> heh, when I was a highschooler you either took Basic, Data Processing, or you would learn assembly, cobol, and fortan in robotics shop
<nixternal> 10 Print "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"
<nixternal> 20 Goto 10
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> basic loops rock
<nixternal> thank god for scroll lock
<manchicken> Mmm... global scope and spaghetti code ^_^
<nixternal> i am getting ready to do some spaghetti code it seems in my next class
<manchicken> Mmm... spaghetti.
<nixternal> nothing better than sitting in the cafe and listening to a 100 systems play the killer Windows startup music
<manchicken> Nice.
<mhb> hi LongPointyStick :o)
<Dink> Is there an entry in launchpad for the adept manger ... upgrade wizard bug when you click on fetch updates ??
<jeroenvrp> most original question of the day: can feisty allready be used for normal daily work (desktop)?!
<jeroenvrp> in other words: should I upgrade?
<gnomefreak> jeroenvrp: no
<jeroenvrp> gnomefreak: than I wont do it yet
<gnomefreak> jeroenvrp: not anywhere near stable enough.
<jeroenvrp> thanks gnomefreak for your answers, I will follow the devolopment and wait for the right time to step in
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-24
* Jucato waves to Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
<Jucato> I sincerely find this funny... "<dope> someone skype me"
<ryanakca> Hey Jucato, Hobbsee
<Jucato> hi ryanakca!
<ryanakca> Jucato: what's up? started/working on any new projects?
<Jucato> ryanakca: not yet...
<Jucato> still busy with RL and SL...
<ryanakca> ah... SL?
<Jucato> Real Life and Second Life :)
<ryanakca> oh...
* ryanakca thinks he has something like that...
<ryanakca> hmm... nope... I'm just a bot written by some old geezer back in the 90s... :D
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> hey ryanakca!
* ryanakca is pinged :)
<ryanakca> hmm... is firefox hanging a lot on your comp?
<ryanakca> mine doesn't crash or anything... just hangs there...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: kill *all* the firefox processes, and try again
* ryanakca has run killall  firefox-bin    too many times to count :)
* ryanakca kills again :)
<crimsun> ``pkill firefoxbin''
<Hobbsee> ah yes - but has that killed them all?  :P
<crimsun> + -
<crimsun> (kde-356-test works a charm, btw.)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: dunno... I assumed killall kills them all...
<Hobbsee> sometimes
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: same thing :)
<gnomefreak> not with firefox for some reason
<gnomefreak> killall will do it but you have to kill the -bin for some reason
<ryanakca> yeah
* Hobbsee disagrees that katapult is an advanced too
* Hobbsee disagrees that katapult is an advanced tool
<Hobbsee> well, it can be...but it's very simple, and very easy to pick up
<Hobbsee> i mean, the OSX stuff (quicksilver, i think) is very well known - and that's not regarded as an advanced feature either
* Jucato cheers :)
<LongPointyStick> hey mhb!
<Dink> I couldnt find a bug for adept_manager and the fetch updates issue where it says to New version hit next then nothing happens... is this a new bug ??
<Jucato> for feisty,yes
<Dink> k, so its a known issue
<Hobbsee> should be under adept bugs...
<Hobbsee> but yeah, that's known
<Hobbsee> there's a bug hiding there somewhere
<Jucato> maybe it's filed upstream?
<Hobbsee> hrm.  this is scary
<Jucato> what is?
<Hobbsee> a friend from school has managed to find my myspace page.
<Jucato> O.o
* Jucato looks for it
<Jucato> heh :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: http://myspace.com/creamier_oak
<Jucato> heh you're the first search result anyway :)
<Jucato> ack!! the lights!!!
<Jucato> how often do you view your myspace homepage? :D
* Hobbsee updates the fridge
<Hobbsee> hehe :D
<Hobbsee> read the comments :P
<Jucato> I can barely look at that page :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee>  Ness
<Hobbsee> 	Jun 25 2006 11:50P
<Hobbsee> The longer you look at it, the less it bothers you... seriously!
<Jucato> rofl
* Jucato is beginning to think that kdevelop isn't advisable for 1024x768 resolutions...
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Jucato> needs a lot of space... :)
* Jucato tried opening katapult.kdevelop
<Jucato> btw, any reactions from Ubuntu regarding the latest CNR announcement?
<Hobbsee> why, what's it say?
<Jucato> "Support for different Linux distributions will begin in the second quarter of 2007 via a new website, CNR.com. Debian, Fedora, OpenSUSE, and Ubuntu will be the first supported, with others planned to follow."
<Jucato> that was a quote from an article. here's the official website (see our logo) http://www.cnr.com/
<Jucato> or Ubuntu's logo rather
<Jucato> http://www.cnr.com/press.html <-- official press release
<Hobbsee> fun
<Hobbsee> Jucato: if they do it right, that should be a huge help
<Jucato> hope they do it right :)
<Hobbsee> well, they say they're going to build around the existing systems
<Jucato> I don't know enough of Linspire's reputation to have any comment on that... all I know is that Kevin Carmony and sabdfl seem to be friends
<Hobbsee> ahhh, neat
<fdoving> morning.
<Jucato> morning fdoving!
<fdoving> hi jucato.
<Hobbsee> hey fdoving!
<fdoving> hi hobbsee. you got main upload rights?
<Hobbsee> fdoving: nope
<Hobbsee> fdoving: went once, got declined.  why/
<fdoving> ok. i have a new kopete package.. that fixes bug 81180.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81180 in kopete "kopete does not send photo from global identity for MSN" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81180
<fdoving> anyway, off to work. see you all later. bye.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: that's been committed to feisty?
<Hobbsee> hrm.  it wont have been committed to our testing packages, i'll bet
* Hobbsee closes more bugs
* Jucato closes more Windows
<Xerroz> whats the proper way to setup a development environment for a kde based project?
<Riddell> Xerroz: however you like, best place to ask is on #kde-devel with a more specific question
<Xerroz> tried that :-\ no one will talk
* Hobbsee waves to Riddell 
<raphink> is it me or kgpg hasn't been touched at all since 2004?
<raphink> ah no I'm wrong
<Riddell> wouldn't surprise me
<Riddell> it's unmaintained
<Riddell> really needs starting from scratch with libgpgme
<Riddell> and preferably in python :)
<Riddell> new kdelibs up http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kde-356-feisty/pool-feisty/kdelibs/
<Riddell> mhb: about to test if they fix kopete?
<Riddell> Hobbsee?
<Riddell> anyone on 3.5.6?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> gnomefreak: able to wget and dpkg --install those .debs ?
<gnomefreak> sure
<Riddell> and test if they fix kopete's lack of popups?
<gnomefreak> k
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry, was at dinner
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how can we test this?
* gnomefreak waiting for libs to finish but i just set up kopete and didnt get any popups except the configure (first time)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: works.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: *poke poke* :)
<gnomefreak> Riddell: also works here
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> thanks all, I'll compile it for edgy
<Riddell> in triplicate
<Hobbsee> Riddell: enjoy :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when will these hit the repos?
<Hobbsee> s/repos/archives
<Hobbsee> Riddell: speaking of which, can you sponsor an upload for me please?
* Hobbsee has *just* remembered that you're a core dev.
<Jucato> heh :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: when the KDE release dude releases it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> ah ha :)  just got dholbach to do it :)
<Hobbsee> thought it was supposed to be released yesterday
<Riddell> tech board has never actually approved me for core dev, just that nobody has noticed yet
* Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> well, i hope they dont take yoru rights away from you, else where would kubuntu be?
<Riddell> it was supposed to be, but it got delayed due to this kopete bug
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Jucato> Archlinux seems to have released 3.5.6 without waiting for the official release announcement
<Riddell> as has pclinuxos
<Riddell> much to the annoyance of important KDE people
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that was an upload of speedcrunch, fyi
<gnomefreak> anyone feel like fixing kooldock?
<gnomefreak> :(
* gnomefreak hasnt seen imbrandon in ages
<Jucato> is there any news regarding the porting of gdebi to Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> isnt that a forum thing?
<Hobbsee> in fact, isnt there a kde thing before gdebi?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: wasn't that one of the things Riddell wanted for feisty?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: there's already a "right click on deb, install" thing there..
* Hobbsee doesnt know
<Jucato> yes, but that's just a "hack". it just launches xterm with the dpkg command
<Jucato> it's also not the default action when you click on a .deb (default is to open it in Ark)
<Hobbsee> ah, right, yes
<Riddell> Jucato: nobody's working on it, it hasn't been spec'ed
<Jucato> ah...
<Riddell> Jucato: volunteers welcome :)
<Riddell> but it depends on the konsole work that I'm doing now with mvo
<Jucato> Riddell: need to learn C++ first (still learning... I'm getting there...) :D
<Jucato> aah
<Riddell> Jucato: it's python
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> manchicken won't be intersted then...
* Jucato snickers
<Riddell> wrong distro for someone who doesn't like python :)
<Riddell> (not really)
<Jucato> hahah
<Tonio_> hi
<Jucato> hi Tonio_
<gnomefreak> anyone german?
<Hobbsee> ich nicht spreke Deutsch
<Jucato> lol
<gnomefreak> you speak dutch
<gnomefreak> your not even
<gnomefreak> nicht == not i think
<Jucato> then she's odd?
<Hobbsee> Nein, ich nicht spreke Dutch aber Deutsch
<hunger> gnomefreak: I am.
<gnomefreak> chaostreffpunkt
<gnomefreak> what is that in english?
<hunger> Hobbsee: Nein, ich spreche weder Hollndisch noch Deutsch.
<hunger> gnomefreak: Is there CCC mentioned somewhere?
<Hobbsee> hunger: heh
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> its chaos meeting place i just found out
<hunger> gnomefreak: If it is then it is a place where members of the Chaos Computer Club meet each other.
<gnomefreak> ty
<hunger> gnomefreak: I'd guess it is something CCC related... it does not make much sense in any other context:-)
<gnomefreak> ah ok there sa channel on freenode #ubuntu-de-chaostreffpunkt trying to figure out what it was
<Jucato> do we have a devel package for hspell?
<mhb> Riddell: anything more to test?
<Jucato> hi manchicken! hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Riddell> mhb: edgy in a bit if you have that
<mhb> Riddell: no, feisty only
<Riddell> mhb: still worth testing feisty :)
<mhb> Riddell: see -testers
<manchicken> wuddup Jucato?
<mhb> is KDE4 going to have a separate IRC and IM client?
* sebas runs crying ;-)
<sebas> mhb: Check out the kde-devel list, there is a huuuuuuuuuge thread about that just now going on.
<yuriy> there's already a separate irc client..
<mhb> sebas: oh, didn't know that
<sebas> No problem, just coincidence
<mhb> yuriy: yes, but Kubuntu has been trying to remove duplicate functionality recently
<yuriy> the move ksirc to extragear thread?
<fdoving> i don't think konversation will be removed for the irc plugin in kopete.. ever.
<fdoving> in kubuntu, that is.
<mhb> fdoving: OTOH I hope it will be :o) but I know Kopete would need some "Konversation"-isation in order to be a functional IRC client
<fdoving> i'm totaly agains the idea of having one app that does everything.
<mhb> fdoving: we do have an app that does everything music, one that does everything video ...
<mhb> fdoving: ... and we include two IM apps that do the same thing.
<yuriy> i haven't tried irc with kopete but i tried it with gaim at some point and it just doesn't seem to fit in..
<mhb> yuriy: same with kopete now, IMHO
<fdoving> i don't consider IRC IM in the same way ICQ, MSN and Jabber are IM.
<mhb> fdoving: Jabber conference is practically the same thing as an IRC channel
<fdoving> if we don't want people to find #kubuntu, removing konversation from the default install is a great way.
<mhb> fdoving: I'd instinctively try my IM application for IRC if I were a new user
<mhb> fdoving: but no reason to discuss it now
<fdoving> mhb: the thing is, getting online in #kubuntu with konversation is like 4 clicks, getting online in #kubuntu with kopete is like 20 clicks atleast. And new users will probably give up after 5.
<mhb> fdoving: Kopete's IRC is still rather clumsy
<sebas> It largely depends on the type of users you have in mind.
<sebas> Well, read the thread on kde-devel, it has exactly the same arguments.
<sebas> Repeating it might be a waste of time :-)
<fdoving> good point.
<mhb> true
<mhb> we'll see what the KDE boys decide to do
<pinheiro> hey Riddell
<pinheiro> im going to do a presentation next month about oxygen it would be cool if i had some kubunto cd's to give arround
<lotusleaf> pinheiro: did you request some kubuntu cds @ https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ in advance? :)
<fdoving> there must exist some edgy cds for special events, no?
<fdoving> shipit only ships dapper iirc.
<fdoving> Riddell: proposed debdiff attached to bug 81180, please review and upload to feisty if it's OK. thanks. :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81180 in kopete "kopete does not send photo from global identity for MSN" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81180
<fdoving> Riddell: nevermind the last message, the fix has been changed again. I'll stop fixing packages this fast. there will always be a better fix gah. well..
<fdoving> Riddell: fixed, last debdiff got the real fix. review and upload if ok. thanks bye.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-25
<stdin> anyone know off hand the repo for kde 3.5.6 for feisty ?
<Jucato_> for testing?
<stdin> yeah
<Jucato_> hm...
* Jucato_ searches his logs...
<Jucato_> stdin: based on my logs, it's deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kde-356-feisty/ feisty main
<stdin> thanks Jucato_
<stdin> let's hope I don't regret this now :P
<Jucato_> stdin: be sure to give input on bugs and stuff (there's a known bug with kopete)
<Jucato_> :)
<stdin> I will, that's the point of testing :)
<stdin> well, that and the smugness of having the latest stuff :P
<Jucato_> heh
* Hobbsee wave
<Hobbsee> s
<MrWGW> Kwwii: you there?
<kwwii> MrWGW: yepp, but I have to leave for 5 min
<kwwii> brb
<MrWGW> yes
<MrWGW> tell me when you get back, we need to have a chat about Kubuntu's graphics
<Riddell> where "have" means "going out to watch some cars"
<MrWGW> I downloaded Kubuntu and like it a lot in terms of what you've done
<MrWGW> I was really amazed by how refined and awesome the graphical experience was, in fact
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> never heard kwwii being called refined before :)
<MrWGW> well, there you go
<kwwii> re
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_
<kwwii> Riddell: go put on your dress and leave me along
<Tonio_> haloha !
<kwwii> alone
<kwwii> MrWGW: sure, love to talk about it
<Hobbsee> Riddell wears dresses?
<Hobbsee> O.O
<MrWGW> back
<MrWGW> so yeah, Kubuntu is quite nice
* Riddell has never worn a dress in his life
<MrWGW> I'm wondering what you'd like me to look into working on in terms of it
<MrWGW> yeah, I don't do the cross dressing thing myself either
<kwwii> well, I think that for feisty we want to push the look even further
<MrWGW> I'm a suit-and-tie man
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha, I did :)
<kwwii> Riddell: right, right, *I* believe you
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you should.  it's an experience :P  and heels
<MrWGW> I'm probably the only guy you'll ever meet doing UI design for FOSS who owns a tie clasp collection and who tries to use one everyday
<Tonio_> at my best friend's 20 years birthday
<kwwii> MrWGW: lol
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ookay?
<Jucato> O.o
* Hobbsee is a jeans and tshirt girl.
<Tonio_> we went to a concert and I shaved my legs and dressed as a wooman
<Jucato> O.O
<Tonio_> everyone thought I was a girl, that was pretty cool ;)
<Hobbsee> that's....weird?
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, but *you're* french, we expect that
<Hobbsee> haha
<Tonio_> kwwii: ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> let me find a photo
<MrWGW> woo
<Tonio_> if I still got one....
<Tonio_> I had long hair at that moment, that helped too :)
<kwwii> MrWGW: so basically we want to keep the basic feel, but push that even further
<Hobbsee> if not, you have to dress up as a girl, and shave your legs, etc, again, just to show us...
<MrWGW> you know one really scarry thought would be rms in drag :-P
<MrWGW> outstanding
<kwwii> one thing that we really should take care of is the konqueror and help designs
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: bah I'm not that thin today
<Hobbsee> awwww
<Tonio_> I have bard etc.... :)
<MrWGW> how about RMS in drag as the default desktop? That would be really pushing the edge
<MrWGW> :-P
<kwwii> we tried to change the konqueror/help stuff for edgy by simply using the existing design and changing the blue to purple but that did not turn out very well
<Hobbsee> as long as i'm not wanted to model :P
<Jucato> kwwii: will feisty still be purple?
<kwwii> we really need to make new pics, not just rotate the colors of the existing ones
<kwwii> Jucato: yeah, I think so
<Hobbsee> Jucato: PINK!!!!
<MrWGW> is there any plan to use the Ubuntu human color scheme in Kubuntu?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: at that moment I was 70 kg for 1.84m
<Jucato> Hobbsee: kool! :)
<Hobbsee> MrWGW: nope
<Tonio_> today I am 82 :) hard to reproduce :)
<MrWGW> ok
<Jucato> MrWGW: please no...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh.  scary
<MrWGW> I take it you guys have an aversion to brown ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: life going on........
* Tonio_ finishes to patch klibido, then works on kcm again
<Hobbsee> MrWGW: just the human colour scheme is rather ugly, yes.
<kwwii> MrWGW: well, there has always been a difference between ubuntu and kubuntu, it starts at the logo and goes from there
<MrWGW> ok
<MrWGW> not a problem
<kwwii> but using purple was something new, a way to move away from a simple blue design
<kwwii> everyone and their brother uses blue
<Jucato> kwwii: I thought it started with the name? :D
<MrWGW> Blue is the most overused color in GUI
<kwwii> Jucato: well, graphically, I mean
<MrWGW> I'm working on recoloring PC BSD to red and grey
<Jucato> hehe :)
<MrWGW> Red is the perfect color for a BSD OS
<Jucato> red...
<kwwii> MrWGW: yeah, I can see that
<Jucato> MrWGW: have you seen Edubuntu?
<MrWGW> and speaking of whihc, kwwii, what's involved in creating a custom set of window decorations?
<MrWGW> no
<Jucato> MrWGW: it red too
<MrWGW> and also, what would be involved in replacing the buttons with Crystal?
<MrWGW> ahh interesting
<Jucato> s/it/it's
<MrWGW> I might download it for the sheer heck of it
<Hobbsee> kwwii: try pink :P
<Jucato> MrWGW: nah, just look at screenshots in osdir.com :)
<Hobbsee> actually, i saw edubuntu - very pretty, despite that it's gnome
<MrWGW> you know what else would be good, Fubuntu using Fluxbox :-P
<kwwii> Hobbsee: yeah! pink and green ponies
<MrWGW> that one could be lime
<Hobbsee> kwwii: YES!!!
<Hobbsee> kwwii: at least as temp artwrok :)
<MrWGW> eh, I like to download an OS to get a real feel for the UI
<kwwii> we'll make Hubuntu just for you
<Hobbsee> kwwii: Hubuntu?
<Jucato> Hobbunto
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> Hobbuntu*
<MrWGW> I'd like to see WGWUbuntu: Ubuntu but with my own upcoming mod for GNOME ;-P
<MrWGW> because I'm really sick to death of GNOME's broken UI...
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> Hobbsee: didn't want to say "ho-buntu" cause I don't think you be a ho :p
<Jucato> MrWGW: btw, the windeco used for Kubuntu is a customized Crystal, with customized "Kubuntu" buttons (the ones in Dapper and Edgy are very different)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: heh
* Hobbsee hopes not
<MrWGW> right
<MrWGW> how hard is it to customize those buttons?
<kwwii> Jucato: the buttons/windec in feisty is the same as edgy
<MrWGW> because I'm thinking I want to do that in PC-BSD
<kwwii> MrWGW: not hard
<Jucato> kwwii: ah so no more changes?
<kwwii> it is pixmap bsed
<MrWGW> replace the "Vista" rip off buttons with a PC BSD btton
<kwwii> Jucato: probably just improvements
<MrWGW> because other than the buttons, the Crystal theme is perfect for what I'm trying to do
<MrWGW> well, almost
<kwwii> yeah, it is very flexible and looks pretty good
<MrWGW> how hard is it to make a window decorations theme, though? I heard they had to be hard coded in c++
<kwwii> yeah, the engine itself is coded
<Jucato> they are
<Jucato> so are styles
<MrWGW> my only gripe with crystal is that the edges are the same color as the title bar
<Jucato> which makes me amazed at the amount of styles and windecos in kde-look...
<Jucato> (it's not that hard to code after all, lol!)
<MrWGW> someone needs to code a GUI-based window decoration creator
<MrWGW> so you can just copy and paste .svgs and then blammo
<Jucato> that will be hard
<MrWGW> is it as hard, btw, to create Metacity window decorations?
<Jucato> afaik, Metacity is a pixmap-based window decoration. the KDE equivalent would be deKorator and IceWM
<MrWGW> interesting
<Jucato> er.. s/Metacity is/Metacity uses/
<MrWGW> I need to get involved in a GNOME project also, but right now, my first priority is PC-BSD and no. 2 is Kubuntu
<MrWGW> for various reasons
<MrWGW> btw, can KDE icons be .svgs?
<MrWGW> and also, can they support alpha channels or index transparency?
<mhb> good afternoon
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!
<Tonio_> YEEEEEEEEEEES it works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/48
<Tonio_> I wrote that myself hehe :)
<Tonio_> I start understanding how c++ code works :)
* Tonio_ is proud although the code may be crappy ;)
<Tonio_> okay klibido can now be integrated to .nzb extension, cool !
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed adept seems to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock now....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping manchicken about that, maybe that's due to one of his patches...
* Riddell gets interweb back
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's interweb ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's this global international webby thing
<kwwii> well, back online, how nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I still don't understand, but that's not a problem :)
<mhb> you two are at UDsprint, right?
<Riddell> FeistySprint, yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: no news concerning kde release ?
<Riddell> no, but it'll be early next week I guess
<Riddell> probably kdevelop separate release too
<Tonio_> Riddell: the baloon bug is fixed :)
<Tonio_> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdelibs/kdeui/qxembed.cpp?rev=626568&r1=626568&view=log
<Tonio_> latest commit
<Tonio_> that's a good news
<Jucato> so the bug was in kdelibs?
<Tonio_> looks like yes...
* Jucato does svn up
<Riddell> he says the bug was in kopete
<Riddell> the packages on kubuntu.org have the fix now
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah the 2 commits are to kdeui afaicr
<Tonio_> that's what the bug says at least....
<Riddell> yes, but he still claims its a kopete bug :)
<Riddell> don't ask me
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it's fixed so kde might be released soon, that's cool
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> since I have a hudge bunch of improvements to test ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you going to resync kdelibs with svn ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: x-nzb mimetype has been hadded 6 days ago and is usefull for what I'm just doing on klibido
<Tonio_> Riddell: in case no I might add it via a patch
<Tonio_> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/mimetypes/application/x-nzb.desktop?rev=625182&view=log
<Tonio_> it is globally usefull for usenet I must say ;
<Tonio_> ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: able to send me the patch?
<Riddell> seems 3.5.6 might be being released sooner than I thought
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: so no svn sync ? :) will send you the patch, okay gimme a minute
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the patch : http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/49
<Riddell> thanks Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: your servant :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: where are those pics?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: which pics ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the ones of you in a dress
<praetor> does thedailywtf.com crash Konqueror for anyone else?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't understand, there is no pic, that's a mimetype
<Tonio_> praetor: not here, at least the front page works
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: from the previous discussion, ~3 hours ago
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: remind me the discussion please :)
<Hobbsee> [21:12]  <Tonio_> we went to a concert and I shaved my legs and dressed as a wooman
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: bah no image on my desktop :) that real photo in a box, sorry ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_ is slowly wierding out
<kwwii> :p
<praetor> btw, Riddell/Hobbsee/Tonio_: give me some code to write? :P
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: meet scanner.  scanner meet Tonio_
<Hobbsee> praetor: fix everything, kthnksbye!
<praetor> kk
<praetor> :-)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let me search a bit
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> where can that be....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it was 10 years ago you know....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe, yes :)  hope your filing system's good
<Riddell> hi praetor
<praetor> hi Riddell, how is the adept stuff coming along?
<praetor> i had a look at i believe I saw that you ported the updater to Qt?
<Riddell> well, I'm working on it
<Riddell> it even seems to be successfully updating
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Riddell> praetor: WRT adept, the XAUTHORITY stuff is the most important just now
<Riddell> but it's fiddly as anything
<Riddell> basicly work out why XAUTHORITY isn't working in adept (it'll be a kdesu problem, not adept's problem)
* Hobbsee --> bed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I just don't find it.... so many photos here ;
<Hobbsee> awwww
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I promiss to put it here if I find it
<Hobbsee> yay :)
* Hobbsee thinks that coudl be amusing
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll ask to  my friend, he certainly has them
<Tonio_> fabo: ping ?
<Tonio_> fabo: I did a few changes to klibido, so as you are the debian maintainer you might be interested
<LongPointyStick> Tonio_: multiple people should have access to that...
<LongPointyStick> myself included
<LongPointyStick> (in debian)
* LongPointyStick really beds
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: that's the point, he will probably merge the changes in debian
<\sh> patching kdenetworks kppp to support umts cards with nozomi driver devices
<Riddell> \sh: hang on, I have 3.5.6 to upload
<Riddell> \sh: send me the debdiff if you get whatever you're doing done today
<\sh> Riddell, nozomi drivers are not officially in our kernel...I just pointed benc to the driver page...but kppp doesn't list /dev/noz[0-9]  devices
<\sh> Riddell, I'll send you the patch to kdenetwork-3.5.x/kppp/devices.h
<\sh> and I have to check how to create a template for german vodafone umts network services
<praetor> kdesu does not have its own package?
<\sh> it's in kdebase, isn't it?
<Riddell> praetor: it's split between kdelibs and kdebase
<Riddell> making it extra complex
<Riddell> and kdesu_stub is C not C++
<Riddell> which always scares me
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> boo
<\sh> hey nixternal :)
<nixternal> hiya \sh
<Riddell> any objections to me uploading 3.5.6?
<gnomefreak> not here
<gnomefreak> to edgy or feisty?
* gnomefreak never did get a chance to test it on edgy :(
<Riddell> feisty
<Riddell> but I should make the webpage for edgy too
<gnomefreak> it seems very stable on feisty i havent had any issues with kde itself my issues stem for the dockers and not being able to find a clock applet that can sit on desktop since the docker im using cant add a clock but i think i need to speak to imbrandon about the dockers
<jdong> Riddell, KDE 3.5.6 library-wise remains binary-compatible with previous 3.5.x releases, right?
<Riddell> jdong: of course
<jdong> lovely :)
<jdong> Riddell, is there a preliminary release notes / changelog for 3.5.6 yet?
* jdong is wondering if some of his favorite 3.5.x bugs were solved yet
<sebas> jdong: It'll be released within the hour
<jdong> sebas, cool
<jeroenvrp> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php: "Kubuntu 6.10 LTS (Dapper)" Must be "Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy)"
<jdong> cool! Edgy is LTS!
<jdong> Riddell: ^^
<sebas> jdong: It's out, see www.kde.org
<Jucato> yay! :)
<Riddell> jdong: ?
<jdong> Riddell: look at the announcement
<jdong> Kubuntu 6.10 LTS (Dapper)
<Riddell> fixed
<jdong> ok :)
<Jucato> wb kwwii
<gnomefreak> lol
<kwwii> howdy
<gnomefreak> jdong: == ball buster
<kwwii> 2 hours to render a pic with inkscape, someone tell me that is right
<mhb> ew
<gnomefreak> depends on how detailed maybe?
<jdong> well, x264 non-PIC took 30min to compile, so with PIC... oh wait wrong subject
<kwwii> nope, its because it uses guassian blur on two objects
<sebas> I told you in berlin already that powerpcs are slow, kwwii ;-)
<kwwii> sebas: this is my new core duo thinkpad x60s
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> the fastest machine I have
<kwwii> and also the smallest
<sebas> Well, then something's wrong with freaking inkscape.
<sebas> Thinkpads can't be wrong
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> at least I am not bitching about kde for a change :p
<Lure> jdong: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_5to3_5_6.php
<jdong> Lure: yep, got it
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Tonio_> sebas: ping ?
<sebas> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> sebas: I did  a little patch for systemsettings in order to manage universe kcm files correctly
<Tonio_> it adds more categories for patchinf the kcm desktop files
<Tonio_> sebas: can I submit you the patch for svn commit ?
* sebas has nothing to do with systemsettings, only with the guidance modules.
<sebas> So, sure, check in whatever you want ;-)
<Tonio_> sebas: ah.... I'll ping luka then, don't waste time with me :)
<sebas> sime is the one to ask for systemsettings I think
<sebas> Or maybe lure
<Tonio_> luka also commits on it I think
<Daskreech2> Whats the libmeanwhile1 library for?
<sebas> Description: open implementation of the Lotus Sametime Community Client protocol This library provides the basic Lotus Sametime Community Client session functionality along with the core services; Presence, Messaging, and Conferencing.
<sebas> According to apt-cache show libmeanwhile1
<Daskreech2> Yeah I read that. I guess my question is why does Kopete require it?
<Daskreech2> There is a lotus plugin now?
<sebas> Dunno
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm reported there is an issue with kde 3.5.6 packages and edgy
<Tonio_> conflict between kde-i18n-fr and koffice-i18n-fr
<Tonio_> conflict about that file /usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/kdgantt.mo
<Tonio_> did they merge koffice i18n in kde for 3.5.6 ?
<Daskreech2> sebas: Yep it's a Lotus protoco
<Daskreech2>  I guess the flag was just left on
<sebas> KOffice is not even part of KDE 3.5.6, it has its own release cycles
<sebas> hej \sh
<\sh> hey sebas :) how you doing? :)
<sebas> \sh: busybusybusy ... good!
<\sh> sebas: trying to come to fosdem next month...depending how my GF is feeling :)
<Tm_T> sebas: GF as GeForce?
<sebas> If she feels good enough for you to go, we'll have beer together :-)
<Tm_T> Whops, \sh
* sebas slaps Tm_T :D
<Tm_T> What?!
<jdong> Tm_T: ya feeling the G-forces from sebas yet? :D
<sebas> My Geforce is hot!
<Tm_T> It is!
<\sh> sebas: sure we will :) and a good cigar...GF is pregnant and I'm totally crazy now ;)
<jdong> hope it's not demoted to legacy drivers? :D
<Tm_T> Actually mine's too, dunno why it keep getting even over 120?C
<Tm_T> \sh: Nice. :)
<\sh> Tm_T: yepp :)
<Tm_T> I'm tempted to start talking about babies but I think it's better not.
<Tm_T> Just have too much to say about them. ;)
<jdong> aww come on, nobody's come up with an SLI joke yet?
<Tm_T> jdong: Superbly Limited Imbesil?
<Daskreech2> imbecile?
<Tm_T> No, that's me.
<sebas> \sh: Ooow, I hope it's your fault :>
<Tm_T> No, it was me.
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> I don't consider myself as selfdestructive at all.
<\sh> sebas: yeah, my lucky shot :)
<sebas> Hehehe
<Daskreech2> Fun
<Daskreech2> How do I kick another Nick?
<jdong>  /msg nickserv ghost nick pw?
<jdong> something like that
<Daskreech2> >_<
<daskreech> Sweet :)
<daskreech>  I used to know that as /ghost
<daskreech> Wonder if I can make an alias in Konversation
<daskreech> :-)
<daskreech> Nice
<\sh> ok..time to go to my hotel..and have a rest
<sebas> Sleep well \sh
<\sh> sebas: thx :) you too :)
<daskreech> 30% to 3.5.6 :-)
<Lure> sebas: nice conslusion on irc in kdenetwork discussion
<toma> evening
<mhb> good evening toma
<sebas> Lure: Thanks
<daskreech> 80% :)
<Lure> Riddell: will you upload 3.5.6 to feisty?
<daskreech> I think he did already
<daskreech>  at least so it said on the announcement
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: fine ?
<Lure> Tonio_: great, and you?
<Tonio_> very nice :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I just improved kss a bit
<Tonio_> can you revu my patch and sync with svn ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yep
* Lure is just working one one sync request
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, to make it simple the patch creates more subsections categories, in order to manage universe apps kcm correctly
<Lure> Tonio_: in Standard or in Advanced?
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/50
<Tonio_> both
<Lure> you have a screenshot?
<Tonio_> but I didn't touch advanced
<Tonio_> Lure: no graphical change
<Tonio_> Lure: I just create more categories
<Tonio_> so that when you install a universe application that has a kcm module, I can patch it to go to the right section
<Lure> Tonio_: nice - is there any app I can test it with?
<Tonio_> for example ksynaptics has to go to keyboard and mouse
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, put the patch and for example install kmldonkey
<Tonio_> should go to network/shares section
<Tonio_> Lure: I tested widelly, that works
<Lure> Tonio_: ok will check this
<Tonio_> Lure: you also can with that patch install ksynaptics
<Lure> my concern is only advanced/standard
<Tonio_> should be with keyboard and mouse
<Tonio_> Lure: no change on that point
<Lure> Tonio_: some stuff would be better in Advanced, otherwise Universe can clutter Standard view
<Tonio_> you mean ?
<Tonio_> Lure: that's the idea
<Tonio_> I don't want to add everything to the standard view
<Tonio_> but in subsections
<Tonio_> that's why I did that patch
<Tonio_> I didn't want to put ksynaptics in "computer administration" but in the keyboard and mouse category
<Tonio_> that's the idea
<Tonio_> just gives more possibilities in fact, but no change on rationnale
<Lure> Tonio_: I understand that, however we need to think how widely we apply categories from standard
<Tonio_> you mean ?
<Lure> Tonio_: otherwise kss can explode for users with plenty of apps
<Lure> Tonio_: if you add 5 style packages that have kcm module under Apperance, it would be pretty cluttered
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe I am over concerned and my example is not good enough, but still
<Tonio_> Lure: I looked and there seem to be only 10 apps in universe with kcm modules
<Tonio_> not that much in fact
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, then I am overreacting ;-)
<Tonio_> yeah probably ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: note that I need to patch all universe apps
<Tonio_> so I'll take care not to put all of them in the same category :)
<Lure> Tonio_: right
<Tonio_> Lure: the tags I've added are different from kcontrol ones, to avoid polution
<Zerlinna> ping riddell
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: do I need to get some core-dev approval for main package sync request? bug 81549
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81549 in libkipi "Please sync libkipi 0.1.5-1 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81549
<Tonio_> Lure: will do thanks for the info :)
<Tonio_> Lure: do you have the package ready?
<Lure> Tonio_: it is in debian - only archive-admin has to sync it
<Lure> (no upload needed)
<Tonio_> hum great, let's go then :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I just do not know if sync can be request by anybody or just by core-dev... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources is not very clear
<Enola_Gay> Hi all
<Tonio_> let me have a look
<Enola_Gay> I have installed KDE 3.5.6 under Edgy and have a problem with Kopete. If I send encrypted messages they are shown encrypted in my log and the received ones too since 3.5.6. Has something changed?
<Tonio_> Lure: I would say everyone can
<Enola_Gay> The gpg-agent doesn't ask for passwords anymore.
<Lure> Tonio_: I just see that some universe one's have ACK from MOTUs, see bug 81301
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81301 in devilspie "please sync devilspie 0.20.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81301
<Tonio_> Lure: hum....
<Tonio_> well try and you'll see :)
<Lure> Tonio_: ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: re your diff: you want this in kde svn? Or should we try it first in Feisty and then commit to kde svn?
<Tonio_> Lure: if it gets rejected, I'll do it then
<Tonio_> Lure: concerning the patch you decide
<Tonio_> we can commit it after, no problem
<ryanakca> when does feisty artwork gets started (or has it already?)?
<Lure> ryanakca: you need to pink kwwii - they have distro sprint this week, so it will probably get clear
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> pink... hmm... sounds different... new desktop color :D
* ryanakca shudders... purple was nice... but I can't imagine a pink desktop
* ryanakca hopes it won't be blue... green would be nice...
<Lure> Tonio_: too me, this change looks OK - however, I am not sure what SIme_ would say...
<ryanakca> there's only SUSE that I know of with green...
<Tonio_> Lure: well let's ask him when he's arround
<gnomefreak> i know ubuntu artwork starts getting in sometime in feb.
* Lure -> bed, night all!
<daskreech> Night!
<ryanakca> umm.... is this normal? Cannot find KInetD. The KDE daemon (kded) may have crashed or has not been started at all, or the installation failed.
<ryanakca> That's when starting kfrb...
<Enola_Gay> Anyone knows how to deal with the encryption bug in Kopete 3.5.6?
<Enola_Gay> ok, I am going to remove 3.5.6 again
<Enola_Gay> cu all
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-26
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Jucato> I think I need to distance myself from KDE...
<crimsun> in what fashion?
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Jucato> dunno... but don't you think it's bad when you start dreaming about KDE? O.o
<crimsun> I dream about KDE, GNOME and Xfce all the time.
<Hobbsee> er, no?
<Jucato> lol
<crimsun> as in very bad alsa-related dreams.
<Jucato> ok, so I'm normal after all! lol
* Jucato goes along happily with his day
<Hobbsee> hehe
* poningru is dreaming of a desktop... zomg its gnome&KDE
<Hobbsee> what, a combination?
<crimsun> wasn't that Red Hat 8 or something?
<jdong> crimsun: redhat9... Bluecurve
<jdong> poningru: ^^
<poningru> rofl
<jdong> they made almost identical looking themes for KDE/GNOME
<jdong> so they look believably blended
<jdong> only problem was starting from FC1
<jdong> they revamped the GNOME Bluecurve theme
<jdong> but didn't remember/bother to update KDE's
<jdong> so from that point on Bluecurve went downhill :)
<jdong> I still like the metatheme concept though
<Hobbsee> jdong: heh
* Hobbsee remembers bluecurve
* jdong thinks a Human metatheme would be kinda nice
* poningru is too young to remember fc1
* Jucato would like a metatheme, but with different color schemes :P
* Hobbsee doesnt like the ubuntu icons.
<poningru> WHAT?
<Hobbsee> the human ones
* poningru <3's tango
<poningru> oh right
* Hobbsee also doesnt like gnome looking all grey, either
<poningru> hehe I sometimes forget my icons arent the default
<Hobbsee> that's my biggest hate - i prefer shiny, etc.
<poningru> ...
* ajmitch shudders
<Hobbsee> shiny, pretty.  not grey.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> hence, i'm going to resist any gnome-looking icons :P
* ajmitch dangles shiny bits of string in front of Hobbsee to distract her
* Hobbsee thwaps ajmitch 
<Jucato> Human icons are shiny :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, they're getting a bit better....
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ooh...shiny :)
<poningru> but..but...
<Jucato> hehe
<poningru> you just thwapepd him
<poningru> you cant do that
<ajmitch> it's Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> poningru: why cant i?  i've met him in person....
<ajmitch> what do you expect?
* Hobbsee attacks poningru with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
* Hobbsee notes that ajmitch isnt a great fan of being tickled.
<poningru> rofl
<ajmitch> hah
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> hih?
<poningru> hoh
<ajmitch> no
<Hobbsee> YES!
<poningru> mo
<poningru> gaaah
<poningru> you broke the meme
<ajmitch> sad people
* poningru takes Hobbsee's long pointy stick and beats her with it
<Hobbsee> poningru: you *cant* - it's mine!
<poningru> pssh I just did!!!
<poningru> :p
<poningru> brb
<poningru> pushup time hooah
<Hobbsee> poningru: you're deluded
* Hobbsee removes poningru's brain, and forcefully installs a new, better one.
<poningru> blargh MY BRAAAAIIIN!!!!
<poningru> 'obey Hobbsee'
<poningru> 'obey Hobbsee'
<poningru> 'obey Hobbsee'
<poningru> 'obey Hobbsee'
<poningru> 'obey Hobbsee'
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch> how dull
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: how can i reset my mouse into working, without restarting the X server?
<poningru> ... guess she restarted X after all
<poningru> Hobbsee: I sometimes fix mouse troubles by going to another tty and then coming back to 7
<Hobbsee> poningru: yeah, that fixed the display, but not the mouse
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: give the laptop to me
<poningru> hmm weird
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: why, what will you do with it?  :P
<poningru> no give it to me
<ajmitch> keep it
<poningru> I actually need it
<ajmitch> silly question
* Hobbsee does have a spare
* ajmitch needs it as well
<poningru> alacloud.net if anyone wants to donate some old hardware
<poningru> something that will take less than 10W
<poningru> Hobbsee: we recently moved server to a different location can you test speed to aus? http://freeculture.org/random-100-megs
<poningru> err wrong channel
<Riddell> hmm, kdegames gone boom
<Riddell> so... anyone dist-upgraded to the 3.5.6 in feisty?
<stdin> yep
<stdin> Riddell: it's in feisty/main now, isn't it ?
<Mez> oh... didnt know we'd updated
<Riddell> stdin: yes
<stdin> so I had to download it twice, once from Riddell's reop, then again from the main one
* Mez -> bed
<Riddell> stdin: and do you now have the packages from the ubuntu archive?
<Riddell> night Mez
<Mez> morning Riddell (and sleepy byes)
<stdin> Riddell: sorry, was away for a while. Yeah, they are from the ubuntu archive now
<Riddell> stdin: does konsole still work?
<stdin> Riddell: yep, seems to work fine
<Riddell> great, thanks
<stdin> you're welcome :)
<Riddell> stdin: able to do another test?
<Riddell> wget http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/konsole/kdebase_pty_test.cc
<Riddell> make sure you have kdelibs-dev installed
<Riddell> compile using the instructions at the top
<Riddell> and run  ./a.out
<stdin> I get a "ERROR 403: Forbidden."
<Riddell> stdin: try now
<stdin> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/329039
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> you sure you have the package from ubuntu and not still from kubuntu.org?  they have the same version number
<stdin> yeah, just reinstalled to make sure
<Riddell> ok, thanks, I'll look into it when I can get to a feisty machine
<stdin> Riddell: huh, actually it compiled this time
<Riddell> oh?  did you change any packages?
<stdin> not that I could tell, just did a apt-get --reinstall install kdelibs-dev
<Riddell> well, that would help
<Riddell> does it run?
<stdin> crashes right away
<Riddell> mmm, nice
<Riddell> try apt-get  --reinstall install kdelibs4c2a konsole
<stdin> not it runs
<stdin> *now
<Riddell> oh, does anything appear on the konsole widget?
<stdin> yeah, it prints "(child) hello world 2" then "bash: no job control in this shell" then a prompt
<Riddell> perfect
<Riddell> it's all coming together beautifully!
<Riddell> thanks stdin
<stdin> no problem :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ! just to let you know, I'm preparing uploads for kdebase, kdelibs, kdemultimedia and kdenetwork
<sebas> Riddell: Any idea which address of Mark I should subscribe to the supporting membership list?
<Riddell> mark@ubuntu.com?
<Tonio_> hi sebas ;)
<sebas> Ok, thanks
<Riddell> or mark@canonical.co
<Tonio_> Riddell: shoudln't we provide the kwallet patch with edgy 3.5.6 packages ? this is a very annoying issue and the patch closes the bug
<Tonio_> I just added the patch to feisty fyi
<Riddell> mm, that one slipped my mind
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, that cn happen
<Riddell> hi Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> hi Riddell
<Tonio_> hey Zerlinna
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we define a date for the next meeting ?
<Zerlinna> Riddell: have you heard anything of amu?
<Zerlinna> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon !
<kwwii> hi Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> hi kwwii :-)
<Riddell> Zerlinna: not for a while
<Riddell> Zerlinna: why?
<Zerlinna> Riddell: I need to know if he's coming to CLT because Jan from CLT is awaiting our reply (booth staff etc.) by the 31st
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about the next meeting, shoudln't we define a date ?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: does it matter?  so long as somebody turns up to run it?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yep, we should
<Tonio_> wi not thursday in a week ?
<Tonio_> 22 utc as always
<Riddell> as long as it doesn't clash with an ubuntu dev team meeting
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: it does ;)
<Tonio_> let's find a new date
<Tonio_> maybe in 2 week then
<Tonio_> 02/06 22 utc, nothing then
<Zerlinna> Riddell: well, it does, because amu is listed as one of the organisators (he registered and second booth and after merged it with ours)
<kwwii> Zerlinna: have you sent amu an email asking about this?
<kwwii> Zerlinna: if he doesn't reply feel free to take his name off that list
<Zerlinna> kwwii: I sent a mail to the events-list
<kwwii> Zerlinna: well, I would probably CC him on that, just in case, and if he doesn't respond take action
<Zerlinna> kwwii: true.. I'll forward the mail to him
<Tonio_> hey kwwii
<Tonio_> hi rraphink !
<Zerlinna> hi rraphink ;)
<quique> Hi, will packages of KDE 3.5.6 be uploaded for Dapper ?
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Riddell> hi Enola_Gay
<Riddell> quique: no
<quique> :-(
<rraphink> hi Tonio_ we
<rraphink> hi Zerlinna
<Tonio_> rraphink: bah putain il tait temps !
<quique> Time to learn how to use Konstruct, I guess...
<Tonio_> rraphink: remarque t'es dans le midi maintenant c'est normal
<Tonio_> le midi c'est la suite de la france un peu :)
<rraphink> heh
<Tonio_> ;)
<rraphink> un pote utilise mon portable dans la journee
<rraphink> pendant que je suis au boulot
<rraphink> donc en general, rraphink c'est mon pote
<rraphink> et moi c'est raphink
<rraphink> ;)
<Enola_Gay> hi Riddell, do you know if the gpg bug in Kopete 3.5.6 is fixed?
<Riddell> quique: it's not hard to apt-get source the kde packages and run debuild to compile
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: which bug is that?
<Enola_Gay> similar to this one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/63221
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63221 in kopete "No longer able to decrypt GPG IMs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Enola_Gay> I have upgraded to 3.5.6 yesterday and everything seems to work fine except the encryption in Kopete so I have downgraded again.
<quique> Riddell: Ok, thanks, I'll try that
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: I wonder if that happens in feisty too
<Tonio_> quique: apt-get source <> package && apt-get build-dep <package> && debuild
<Tonio_> debuild <package>*.dsc
<Tonio_> sorry :)
<quique> First I should add the KDE 3.5.6 Edgy repository, right ?
<quique> apt-get source <package> && apt-get build-dep <package> && debuild <package>*.dsc  , right?
<Tonio_> yup
<rraphink> or pbuilder
<Tonio_> get the package first, then install everything required for the build, and debuild it
<rraphink> ;)
<Tonio_> quique: also, devscripts and build-essential packages might be required too
<Tonio_> and that's it
<quique> Thank you, Tonio_
<Riddell> quique: only add the deb-src for the 3.5.6 edgy archive
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: sorry, I have no Feisty, only Edgy
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: And it isn't so easy to test encryption with a Live CD
<Enola_Gay> Tonio_: quique afaik apt-src installs every needed dependencies
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm also preparing a new kds, nothing to add on your own ?
<Tonio_> Enola_Gay:  yes gives about the same result, but it is not installed by default :)
<Tonio_> I hope kdenetwork build will not fail this time
<Tonio_> I had an issue with ksambaplugins lib last time I tried...
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: Is any gpg password gui installed in Feisty by default? Then it wouldn't be so hard to check it with live cd.
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: nope
<Riddell> Tonio_: nothing comes to mind
<Enola_Gay> It would make sense but I could try it since Kopete has something like that. At least I could install software on live cd. bbl
<Enola_Gay> cu
<Tonio_> Riddell: new kds on my own is to set defualt settings for the kopete contact list theme, as the patch allows that
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should look to a sru for knetworkmanager too
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll take care of it next week
<\sh> hmmm....
<\sh> adept doesn't update new kde version...from the dialog where it says: new kde version available, please click next to update....
<\sh> after that, adept just closes without any hint
<Enola_Gay> re
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: The Kopete GPG problem doesn't happen in Feisty.
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: Wow, wait, does Herd 2 uses Kopete 3.5.5 or 3.5.6
<Tm_T> Enola_Gay: .5 because .6 was released later?
<Enola_Gay> It have to be 3.5.5?! sorry
<Tm_T> ;)
<Enola_Gay> :)
<Tm_T> But do upgrade and you get .6 eventually.
<Enola_Gay> Tm_T: Of Course but I have only tested it with the live cd since I need a working Linux installation and my laptop isn't fast enough for an emulator.
<Tm_T> Sure.
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you integrate the patch for kopete baloons in kdelibs ?
<Tonio_> I don't see it in the changelog
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's in the upstream .orig
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah you did a sync ?
<Tonio_> ho no just those 2 files, okay I understand :)
<Tonio_> that's why you needed the patch for nzb files
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, it's in the upstream release
<Riddell> Tonio_: new edgy 3.5.6 langpacks are on kubuntu.org
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah the patch is there :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu_65_nzb_mimetype.diff
<Tonio_> looks like it is not in your orig ;)
<Tonio_> but yes it is in official upstream release
<Tonio__> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture8.png
<Tonio__> Riddell: any opinion ?
<Tonio__> the contact list theme needs to be updated to fit the default theme, but kopete looks better to me like this
<Tonio__> Riddell: although, that new discuss window theme has one advantage : it doesn't but on images, while the default kopete style does
<Tonio__> Riddell: I'd like to give a test, especially since the default kopete theme bugs when you post a smiley on the first post of a series
<Tonio__> image isn't displayed
<Riddell> Tonio__: have you spoken to any kopete developers about this?
<Tm_T> Tonio__: ?
<Tm_T> Tonio__: How I can reproduce that?
<Jucato> nice theme :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: nope, but the guy that did the patch told that he was contacted by kopete to implement this in kde4
<Tonio__> lemme find you the link
<Jucato> Tm_T: what? you don't know? :O
<Tonio__> Tm_T: to reproduce that you need patches
<Tm_T> Tonio__: I see, it's patch related.
<Tonio__> Riddell: well the discussion window theme is just a "normal" theme
<Tm_T> Jucato: Know what?
<Jucato> Tm_T: nothing :)
<Tonio__> the the fact that the contact list is themeable results from a patch
<Tm_T> ...true.
<Tm_T> Tonio__: Yup, well, maybe I try that.
<Tm_T> I did refuse to try it earlier. ;)
<Tonio__> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=49765
<Tonio__> that's what he annouced
<Tonio__> I found another topic on google saying kopete was interested in his patch
<Tonio__> but I can't find the link....
<Tonio__> Riddell: I already uploaded the patch for kdenetwork, you told me last time you were okay to test this in feisty ;)
<Riddell> oh aye
<Riddell> sure go ahead
<Tm_T> Tonio__: I'll look mailinglist. ;)
<Riddell> is kopete in feisty from kdenetwork now?
<Tonio__> Riddell: okay, I'll fix the contact list theme to fit that new one today and I will upload kds toonight
<Tonio__> Riddell: yes
<Tonio__> Riddell: the reason for the default theme change is not artwork, but that the default bugs
<Tonio__> concerning the look, I'll ask kwwii's opinion of course :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: concerning the kwallet patch and edgy, we may wait a bit
<kwwii> Tonio__: which theme are you talking about?
<Tonio__> there is a critical bug in 3.5.6 and kmail, so I found suggest to wait for a fix publish the 2 patches, do you agree on the approach
<Tonio__> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture8.png
<Tonio__> kwwii: this one, reguarding the "discussion window", not the contact list
<Tonio__> kwwii: kopete's default is nice bug bugs sometimes, this one doesn't bug and looks nicer to me
<Tonio__> kwwii: so I'd like to upload it via kds and wait for people's feedback
<kwwii> Tonio__: looks good to me
<kwwii> especially if it is less buggy
<Tonio__> Riddell: the critical bug I'm talking about is http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140660
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 140660 in general "kmail crash when I make a CTRL + J in inbox" [Grave,New] 
<Tonio__> looses all mails when crashing
<Tonio__> and is tagged as "grave"
<Jucato> if you don't lose the mail, it gets duplicated
<Tonio__> Jucato: yes too
<kwwii> hehe, that is one I don't want to test
<Jucato> hehe I tested it. luckily no deleted mails :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: I'll wait for a fix, and then maybe we can prepare new edgy packages including kwallet and that patch
<Jucato> (of course I didn't test it on Kubuntu's KDE... guilty feeling...)
<Tonio__> since the bug is propably on the same package (kdelibs)
<Tonio__> Jucato: confirmed to me on #kubuntu-fr
<Tonio__> edgy and 3.5.6
<Jucato> yeah, the bug reporter was on #kde. confirmed on Mandriva, using KDE SVN by annma... lots of confirmations :)
<Tonio__> I'll post the patch on feisty, no problem on that point, but the issue is 3.5.6 on edgy since that's up to Riddell only ;)
<Tonio__> Jucato: well now it's "grave" we can be sur to have a patch in a few days
<Jucato> yeah... it wasn't grave a few minutes ago while we were having fun seeing duplicated mails :D
<Tonio__> how can they release kmail regularly with such big issues ?
<Tonio__> they only test imap, that probably the reason
<Tonio__> it is not the first time kmail is released with pop3 completly broken
<Tonio__> while imap support always work like a charm
<Jucato> I guess very few people use Ctrl+J...
<Tonio__> Jucato: also fails with right click "apply rules"
<Tonio__> the shortucut isn't the issue, the scan is
<Jucato> aah
<Tonio_> aller hop, on change le theme par defaut de kopete dans feisty !
<Tonio_> ca va dchirer !
<Tonio_> oups bad channel sorry
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> :D
<Tm_T> Hmm, have you gu(/a)ys seen this? http://gaybuntu.com/
<bddebian> Heya
<apokryphos> yeah, at least it's not a fork
<apokryphos> like with christianubuntu (and the satanicubuntu parady)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: Oh my... I hope I can easily unpatch my Kopete, this looks too bad.
<Tonio_> Tm_T: the theme is a matter of configuration
<Tm_T> Or, I just heavily modify or hmm hmm.
<Tonio_> you can switch back to standard very easilly
<Tm_T> Tonio_: But all images are _tiny_ compared my hacks...
<Tonio_> the patch just adds more possibilities, but doesn't replace anything
<Tm_T> Oh it does.
<Tm_T> Atleast here, a lot.
<Tonio_> Tm_T: yes, but no visual change as long as you don't configure anything
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I know, but I already had modifications in code and this sort of "undo" it all.
<Tm_T> Oh why I didn't take backup... ;)
<Riddell> _Sime, or anyone: where is the thing that we add to set the X DPI?
<Tonio_> Riddell: in guidance
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, but which file_
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just saw kde now allows to do that nativelly right ? we may do that in kds then no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me search....
<jdong> /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<jdong> 40-guidance-displayrestore
<jdong> 40guidance-displayconfig_restore rather
<Tonio_> jdong: well done
<jdong> Tonio_: hehe, remember it distinctly from investigating the DPMS stuff :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: since I'm preparing a kds would you like that I activate the 96 dpi in it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: then you just have to patch guidance
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload toonight probably
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep that's the one /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore
<Tonio_> very cool that ked now does that nativelly
<jdong> cool indeed
<jdong> but wasn't GNOME doing that since like 2.8?
<jdong> </flamesuit>
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe the settings will also apply to kdm, that would be cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw I added to my todo list to do that in kds
<Tm_T> Tonio_: Anyway, I'll play around with this, atleast resize pics & icons and colourise this to match Oxygen palette. :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: activate dpi where?
<Tonio_> Riddell: in kss, where you can manage the fonts settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can now fix the dpi from there ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the the guidance workarround can be removed
<Riddell> Tonio_: but it's just a fixed DPI?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, isn't that what guidance does ?
<Tonio_> fixes dpi to 96
<Riddell> well, guidance does it a bit more clever
<Tonio_> ah ? okay I won't touch that then
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the difference ?
<Riddell> I think we should talk to _Sime first before changing it
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure ;)
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture9.png
<Riddell> the guidance script sets it to 96 or 120 or if you have a stupidly high DPI then just leaves it alone
<Tonio_> but the fact is that it is in kde now, which is good :)
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay
<Tonio_> it deals with cases in fact...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is is guidance overwriting the kde thing ?
<Tonio_> because now it is in kde, maybe people would like to adjust the fonts in there
<Riddell> Tonio_: probably not, but it depends on when in the X startup cycle it sets the DPI
<Tonio_> and we may encounter but reports if it doesn't work
<Tonio_> Riddell: well as you said, _Sime is the man for this so me may ask him first ;)
<Tonio_> he'll know what about
<Tonio_> 's/but reports/bug reports'
<Tonio_> Riddell: Okay I'll wait and ask him :)
<Lure> Tonio_: guidanance does 96, 120 or 140+
* Lure has 143
<Tonio_> Lure: the default values can be added in kde very easilly
<Lure> this ensures that fonts always look sane
<Tonio_> but it depends on what we want
<Lure> Tonio_: true, but not for good default
<Tonio_> if guidance overrides kde settings, that can be an issue is guidance doesn't set that properly
<Tonio_> that's my point
<Lure> for out of box, guidance is still good - if they want manual, they can yuse the kde setting
<Lure> would need to test that order is right
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, if the guidance doesn't override the settings, I'm perfectly okay with you, then we have to keep the guidance thing
<Tonio_> but that neess to be tested :)
<Tonio_> Lure: what if you change the dpi in kde ?
<Tonio_> does it work ?
<Tonio_> as long as it works, there is no reason to remove guidance
<Lure> Tonio_: does not look to have any effect... :-( Maybe I would need to logout/login...
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe....
<Lure> Will set it now and repprt back
* Lure has to get home now
<Tonio_> or maybe guidance overrites the thing :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: easy for you to test..
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah but I'm just cleaning teh appartment :) I'm not in front of the computer since my gf will be back in a moment
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I will of course :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: you hoover, get the girlfriend to test
<Tonio_> haha ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/Kopete-contactlist-themed-02.png
<Tm_T> Tonio_: Only resized it a bit, recolouring etc will make it look good I think. :)
<\sh> Tm_T: what about the KLean one ?
<apokryphos> ah, forgot to try that. Remember seeing it on k-look
<\sh> Tm_T: the avatar pictures are on the right side, and it's a nice looking one...for me
<Tm_T> Hmm, I'll play around, we'll see...
<\sh> Tm_T: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=36477
<\sh> KOne....not klean ;)
<Tm_T> \sh: Yes, that's chat style, and I'm playing around with contactlist. ;)
<\sh> Tm_T: oh yeah...*stupid* btw..how small can you resize get the avatar pictures in the contact lists...I don't like those big ones ..
<Tm_T> \sh: 16x I think is the smallest size, this BIG one is all my own hack just for fun, default I think is 48x
<\sh> btw...did we include the new beryl and composite managers for kde?
<Tm_T> \sh: But this "themeing in contactlist" has "forced" size to 30x so I did remove that limit.
<Tonio_> okay Riddell I'm testing the dpi thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: it works
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the desc of the setting should say "need to reload kde"
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing to change then
* Riddell wanders off to the sauna
<Jucato> wow :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<Lure> Tonio_: fonts dpi works ok with manual switch (after reboot)
<Lure> even after reboot/login
<Tonio_> Lure: yup I just tested, so no need to change anything, that's cool :)
<Lure> yep
<nixternal_> oi!
<nixternal> question: are they any plans in the future to add a restart option after doing system upgrades that may require a restart (i.e., like GNOME does)
<nixternal> s/they/there/
<nixternal> is KNetworkManager installed by default now? I can't remember if I installed it or not on my Feisty test box
<fdoving> nixternal: kubuntu-desktop depends on it, iirc.
<nixternal> OK, so it is something new then. I was wondering why it was on my desktop all of a sudden
<fdoving> yeah. it doesn't work well with my wireless card, so i need to remove it and install kwlan.
<ryanakca|school> nixternal: hmm... I dunno... what would that restart applet have to be coded in? C++? Python?
<\sh> there is a problem with with the mixer applet which is started during loggin into the session
<\sh> it's not getting the change of sounddevice... amarok is right now intelligent enough to reload the alsa configuration
<\sh> you have to shutdown the applet, and readd kmix from "add to applet to panel"
<Riddell> which change of sound device?
<\sh> asoundconf set-default-card <Cardname>
<\sh> e.g. switching from main device (ICH6) to my usb headset
<\sh> amarok right now is doing it correctly and reloads alsa configuration
<\sh> (even the local ones, which are included from global alsa.conf)
<Riddell> I doubt that kmix has ever succeeded in that
<\sh> the mixer applet what you can add to the panel is able to catch new devices..and you can set it to your device of your choice
<\sh> Riddell: I just send to jriddell@ubuntu.com the kppp nozomi devices diff against latest kdenetwork source...
* \sh 's off
<mhb> why does "File Sharing" systemsettings configuration have a plug icon?
<mhb> (when you select Sharing in systemsettings the icon is on top left, also appears when you select "Administrative mode")
<fdoving> mhb: good question, i can not see the logic in having that icon.
<GNUro> Hi!
<yuriy> mhb: that icon also appears on shared directories and it took me a second to understand what it was
<nixternal> Comment:
<nixternal> What about dapper users? Will KDE 3.5.6 ever be available for us, or will we have to do the perilous upgrade to Edgy from Dapper?
<nixternal> that is from my blog concerning the 3.5.6 release
<ryanakca> nixternal: how long would it take to put the source packages threw a dapper pbuilder?
<nixternal> forever?
<ryanakca> even though it might not be official... it's good enough for now...
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol
<nixternal> what version of KDE is in Dapper btw?
<nixternal> it has been a long time
<nixternal> hiya jjesse_
<jjesse_> hiya nixternal
<nixternal> did you get my silly email about the book?
<jjesse> yes i did haven't had a chance to look at it
<jjesse> isn't dapper kde 3.5.5?
<nixternal> I noticed whoever the one lady was making edits, made bogus edits
<jjesse> dapper is 3.5.2
<nixternal> I have no idea, I haven't used Dapper since the Edgy repos opened :)
<jjesse> yeah we had some editing problems
<jjesse> i reverted back to dapper today on my laptop
<jjesse> as edgy was crashing too much for me
<nixternal> eww
<jjesse> and it hasn't crashed all day
<nixternal> Edgy runs like a champ for me
<nixternal> it will be hard for Feisty to replace it anytime soon
<jjesse> my laptop would freeze randomly under edgy
<jjesse> hasn't frozen yet today
<nixternal> oh ya, I remember you telling me that
<nixternal> I have to do a mass Kubuntu-docs job this weekend
<nixternal> I need to get internet.xml and network.xml up to standard by Sunday at least
<jjesse> yeah i need to start reviewing them again
<jjesse> i'll be in training m-w so at night i'll be bored in a hotel room :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am busy M-Thu with school all day long now
<nixternal> 12 hours of school is nuts
<ryanakca> nixternal: 12 hours?
<yuriy> wow nixternal that's pretty crazy
<nixternal> 12 hours a day between 2 campuses
<yuriy> 5 si enough for me
<ryanakca> wow...
<nixternal> actually, Monday is only a 7 hour day I believe
<nixternal> mind you, out of 12 hours, 2 are traveling
<nixternal> I am getting as much free education as I can, and right now is the best time for me to do it, now that I am living back home, and not on the east coast anymore
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> interesting :)
<ryanakca> http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/01/25/036227       BBC To Host Multi-OS Debate
<ryanakca> tell BBC why linux is the best :)
<yuriy> sponsored flamewar :)
<ryanakca> yep :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-27
<mhb> yuriy: me too
<ash211> hello all
<toma> hello ash211
<ash211> i was directed here by dsas regarding bug 81768
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81768 in amarok "Don't compile amarok packages with Stack Smashing Protection" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81768
<ash211> apparently compiling amarok with it causes UTF-8 errors in Amarok's collection scanner
<ash211> but since SSP is enabled for _all_ packages in Ubuntu, there's a bit of a hassle to change things
<ash211> anybody know what can be done?
<toma> isnt there a configure parameter to disable it?
<ash211> it's a gcc thing, so it can't be easily changed
<ash211> let me just quote dean:
<ash211> <dsas> ash211: I think ssp is enabled by default for every package, so as such it's probably amarok that would need changing, but gcc, that said it probably needs a decision from the amarok maintainers.
<ash211> <dsas> ash211: [snip]  if I recall correctly ssp is not something specified in a debian/rules packaging file but further down the toolchain.
<ash211> this was on #ubuntu-bugs a few minutes ago
<toma> ash211: okay
<toma> ash211: i dont think anyone able to deal with it is up
<ash211> guess that's why we have bugtrackers and IRC logs!
<toma> ;-)
<ash211> thanks for the help anyway
<toma> np, sorry that i cant help
<NeoChaosX> question: who does packaging of the newest KOffice?
<NeoChaosX> the Krita 1.6.1 packages for Edgy don't have gif support
<Jucato> hmm what are the *-proposed repos for?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: testing packages before they are backported
<Jucato> someone should tell that in #kubuntu...
<gnomefreak> eh they are gonna do it anyway all you can really say is theya re not supported (but either are backport repos but we erge people to get flash 9 from there because it cant be uploaded to official repos
<Jucato> hm... let's just say that they are less to be supported than -backports. :P
<gnomefreak> !info krita edgy
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 2542 kB, installed size 7932 kB
<gnomefreak> NeoChaosX: your suing the 3.5.6 kde?
<gnomefreak> using*
<Jucato> gnomefreak: KOffice 1.6.1
<Jucato> that's released separately from KDE
<NeoChaosX> yeah
<gnomefreak> oh yeah doh
<NeoChaosX> there's 1.6.1 packages available for edgy, but they don't have gif support compiled in for some reason
<gnomefreak> and edgy does have koffice 1.6.1 last i heard :(
<NeoChaosX> 1.5.2, the version included with Edgy, has gif support
<Jucato> yes I can confirm that (a few weeks ago). You can't save as GIF in Krita
<Jucato> save/export
<NeoChaosX> i was going to ask if there would be an update to those 1.6.1 packages to include that support, or if i'd have to wait until feisty
<gnomefreak> maybe it was backported but i could swear it ended up in edgy
<Jucato> it's in Edgy
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-161.php
<gnomefreak> not from what ubotu is telling me but i could have sworen we got it in edgy
<Jucato> ubotu doesn't query kubuntu.org repos, afaik
<gnomefreak> those are unofficial repos in a sense
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it was uploaded to edgy
<Jucato> main?
<gnomefreak> checking now
<Jucato> policy says no
<gnomefreak> guess not :( i wass checking backports
<gnomefreak> thought imbrandon was building it for edgy (or atleast one of the betas)
<Jucato> guess we'll just have to wait for Riddell to wake up
<gnomefreak> must have been feisty
<NeoChaosX> dang
<Jucato> but I can confirm the behavior, and can see that I can save as GIF in KOffice 1.6.1 from SVN
<gnomefreak> might want to file a bug on the krita issue incase you forgot by than
<NeoChaosX> it's already been filed, but nobody's acted on it yet
<Jucato> bug report #?
<gnomefreak> NeoChaosX: you got bug number handy?
<NeoChaosX> hold on
<gnomefreak> Jucato: can you please confirm it i want to try something
<Jucato> gnomefreak: sure
<gnomefreak> ty
<NeoChaosX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/71711
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71711 in koffice "Krita 1.6 in Edgy doen't open gifs" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Jucato> hm... not sure if it can't open GIFs though... that part I can't remember/haven't tested
<NeoChaosX> it can't, i just tried it
<NeoChaosX> gifs don't show up in the filepicker, and gif isn't an supported filetype option
<gnomefreak> anyone have a gif handy?
<Jucato> the bug has been confirmed already
<gnomefreak> that might be why i didnt see it
<Jucato> gnomefreak: Google? :P
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> i have one
<gnomefreak> but like he said it dont show up in filepicker
<gnomefreak> svn is ok?
<Jucato> yep
<NeoChaosX> yeah, looks like an overlooked dependency didn't get compiled in
<gnomefreak> same thing in feisty
<Jucato> no GIF support in feisty too?
<NeoChaosX> dang
<gnomefreak> let me check a few other things real fast
<gnomefreak> does png happen to show up in file picker for you guys?
<NeoChaosX> yeah, png's a supported filetype for me
* Jucato nods
<Jucato> brb
<gnomefreak> give me 15 minutes or so phone
<gnomefreak> gif == unsupported in feisty as well
<gnomefreak> ok bbs i have to get somethings done before bed
<NeoChaosX> alright
* Jucato makes a mental note to ask imbrandon or Riddell about it +6 hours from now...
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<manchicken> ^_^
<Hobbsee> heya manchicken
<manchicken> Hello all you happy people.
<Jucato> hi manchicken!
<manchicken> What's going on?
* Hobbsee is just a confused person
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Miller Lite just isn't doing it for me.
* Jucato is once again disoriented...
<manchicken> Man, I could really use some real beer.
* Jucato wonders if manchicken could use some real deer too
<manchicken> Jucato: I like deer chili.
<Jucato> O.o
<manchicken> I take it you've never had deer chili.
<yuriy> are there any kdevelop 3.4 packages somewhere?
<Hobbsee> !info kdevelop3 feisty
<ubotu> kdevelop3: Dummy package for transition to kdevelop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2+dummy1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Hobbsee> !info kdevelop feisty
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.5-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 7817 kB, installed size 24712 kB
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hello! do you know who packaged KOffice 1.6.x?
<Hobbsee> yuriy:   kdevelop | 4:3.3.6-0ubuntu1 | http://kubuntu.org feisty/main Packages?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: probably Riddell?
<Hobbsee> or imbrandon?
<Jucato> ah ok. we'll just wait for them to wake up :)
<manchicken> Hacking time.
<Jucato> 6am UTC...
<Jucato> manchicken: on what?
<manchicken> Trying to get tooltips into my supported packages indicator icon.
<Jucato> ah nice :)
<manchicken> Then I'm thinking of adding popularity info
<Jucato> ha! lot of good that will do :P
<Jucato> wanna bet libxine-extracodecs would be one of the most popular for Kubuntu? :D
* Hobbsee wonders whether to be pretty to go to work tonight
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, if it got turned on
* Jucato thinks someone might be "inspired" by CNR :P
<yuriy> Hobbsee: 3.4 isn't released yet, it's around beta level afaik, i was hoping to use it because it's designed for qt4, whereas with 3.3 you have to set environmental variables and start from scratch if you want to use qt4
<Jucato> Hobbsee: if manchicken's popularity info will be based on number of times downloaded or something... it will definitely be one of the most popular :)
<manchicken> Right, but if you're installing text editors the popularity information could be useful to help people use GNU Emacs instead of vi or nano ;)
<manchicken> Jucato: It'll be whatever is in the .desktop file.
<Jucato> lol :)
<manchicken> Perhaps I'll do changelog stuff first.
<yuriy> Hobbsee: i was actually trying to do the usplash-switcher thing, sounded like a good beginner c++/qt project
<Hobbsee> yuriy: :)
<Hobbsee> ah ha....
<Jucato> I thought KDevelop 3.4 was going to be released with KDE 3.5.6?
* Jucato didn't know it was supposed to be designed for Qt 4...
<yuriy> Jucato: with as in around the same time
<yuriy> so probably like in a week : )
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to look at that later
<yuriy> Jucato: well designed mostly as in the templates in it are for qt4
* Hobbsee --> work
* Jucato makes a mental note to ask Sho_ and annma about Qt3 support in KDevelop 3.4...
<Jucato> I want to learn to develop for Qt 3/KDE 3 first :P
<yuriy> from the FAQ for 3.3: Use "Hello World" when creating a new project, not "Application", or your first Qt4 project will be a Qt3->Qt4 porting project :)
* Hobbsee wants to just start with qt4
<yuriy> me too
* Mez starts Hobbsee with Qt5
<Mez> #include <Qt4.h>
<Hobbsee> Mez: heh
<yuriy> Jucato: i think starting now with qt3/kde3 is kinda of silly. instantly obsolete.
<Mez> s/Qt5/Qt4/
<Jucato> yuriy: I just want to start working on something that's already there and something that will still be used for quite some time
<Jucato> not everybody will be keen on upgrading to KDE 4.0 immediately, maybe 4.1
<Jucato> doesn't mean I won't be studying KDE 4 in depth though...
<yuriy> well then make 4.1 come faster :P
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> I wish I make 4.0 come faster :)
<Jucato> (for some reason, those sentences just don't sound right...)
<yuriy> don't we all. but quality comes first of course
* yuriy feels lazy and wishes there were python bindings for usplash-theme.h
* Jucato wishes usplash were as easily themable as splashy...
<yuriy> so nobody knows of any kdevelop 3.4 packages? ok i guess i need to find out what QTDIR is supposed to be and start from scratch
<Jucato> manchicken: you could have said "Okay, anybody spefically know how to get a specific tooltip over a specific column in a speicific qlistviewitem or a specific qpixmap?" :D
<manchicken> Actually, if I could tie a tooltip to a pixmap that'd be ideal.
<manchicken> I've got the pixmap in global context, it would make sense to have the tooltip attached to it.
<yuriy> if you can't tie a tooltip to a pixmap, can you put the pixmap in some other widget and just tie the tooltip to that?
<manchicken> Well, it's in a qlistviewitem
<manchicken> In a specific column of that qlistviewitem
<manchicken> That may or may not be resized.
<yuriy> oh right and you can only add pixmaps and strings to it, right?
<manchicken> Dunno... but there'd be serious reworking to change it.
<Mez> any -core-dev around ?
<Mez> crimsun, ?
<crimsun> hi?
<Mez> crimsun, I've got a patch for konversation i think would be a good idea
<yuriy> btw looks like qlistviewitems are gone in qt4
<Mez> crimsun, it's a one line change, setting the port of the default server to 8001
<Mez> secures people from the DCC exploit
<Mez> would you mind uploading ?
<crimsun> throw me a debdiff, sure
<Mez> crimsun, http://rafb.net/p/10H0rB14.html
<manchicken> I think I figured it out.
<Mez> crimsun, actually - scratch taht
<Mez> lemme fix it properly
<Mez> that patch doesnt work
<manchicken> yuriy: The adept port to qt4/kde4 will be a considerable undertaking.
<yuriy> manchicken: i can imagine. wait no, i can't
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I ported the SMS protocol for kopete's KDE4 porting efforts...
<manchicken> Quite tedious.
<manchicken> And that was only a small plugin for kopete.
<yuriy> i'm far too spoiled by java and python.. and even scheme. c/c++ is hard :P
<manchicken> I may hate Java less once the GPL'ed stuff comes out.
<manchicken> Until then I really dislike it.
<manchicken> ^_^
<yuriy> i'm not liking it particularly. swing is quite a pain
<manchicken> C++ really is quite easy.
<yuriy> yean, i'm just not used to it. i forgot how you have to make headers and prototypes and stuff
<Mez> crimsun, this works: http://rafb.net/p/qcalvn44.txt
<manchicken> You don't always have to do it that way.
<yuriy> my intro programming class a few years ago was c++, but pretty much every class i've taken since has used java
<manchicken> You only have to make headers if you want other C/C++ files to be able to use stuff.
<manchicken> Yeah, I have a problem with that.
<yuriy> we have an operating systems class at my school and THAT uses java
<manchicken> It's only because Sun managed to gain some market share, and now we've got a bunch of college students with less than adequate educations.
<manchicken> UIUC has been corrupted by mostly Java curriculum for almost 10 years now.
<yuriy> i think my college just uses it because it's fairly easy, and they don't actually teach us programming anyway
<manchicken> But that's assuming that something else is harder.
<manchicken> And I would disagree.
<crimsun> a good curriculum _doesn't_ teach you programming
<manchicken> Try handling system interrupts in Java.
<manchicken> Try doing anything that involves OS interaction in Java.
<manchicken> Signals, memory management, etc.
<yuriy> crimsun: well then we have a good curriculum :) and yeah i know what you mean
<yuriy> manchicken: yeah that's why i think it's really weird that the Systems course uses it
<manchicken> yuriy: I also don't think colleges should teach non-free software.
<yuriy> well, that unfortunately is just how it is. though java is almost free :) and other than that my cs department is actually fairly insistent on OSS
<manchicken> It's not about open source, it's about colleges not perpetuating corrupt systems ;)
<manchicken> but that's another topic for a time when I'm not hacking ;)
<yuriy> our computer lab has red hat on the desktops and the admin refuses to entertain any request to add windows computers, it's great
<yuriy> ah sorry to distract!
<manchicken> Redhat perpetuates that same corrupt system.
<yuriy> hmm?
<manchicken> Anybody who sells non-free software perpetuates that corrupt system.
<yuriy_> ah my c++ skills... over a dozen errors from a couple lines of code
<manchicken> That's not just you ^_^
<manchicken> That's everybody.
<manchicken> That's programming ;)
<manchicken> Start with the first message and go from there ;)
<yuriy_> usually get away with a couple... and in scripts  you can only get one at a time
<Riddell> frerich_, clee: it's a freedesktop.org project
<Riddell> yuriy: how do you know about kdevelop 3.4?
* Hobbsee waves
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Hobbsee> anyone got any good jobs around?
* Hobbsee is starting to wonder if the company she works for only employs rude people for high level positions....
<mhb> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!
<mhb> hmm... is it normal to mount a CD automatically?
<Riddell> yes
<mhb> on startup
<mhb> that was a surprise to me, thanks for answering
<Riddell> dunno
<mhb> Riddell: Crystal will be the default iconset for Feisty?
<Hobbsee> mhb: cds should automount, yes
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I know a lot of doctors needing here. ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i'm no doctor :(
<Riddell> mhb: yes
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Hmm, then busdriver?
<Tm_T> Nurse?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: actually, i saw some nice bus driver jobs :P
<Tm_T> Honest politician?
<Tm_T> Hmm, no, that wasn't available...
<mhb> Riddell: crystal icon for sharing looks kind of confusing ... /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/48x48/actions/share.png
<Riddell> mhb: yep
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hah
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: well, i can yell at people :P
<Riddell> mhb, Hobbsee: either of you on edgy?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nope, sorry.    i do have an edgy partition that i can reboot to though
<Riddell> I need kdevelop 3.4 tested for sanity
<mhb> Riddell: not right now, although I can boot another computer with it if you need it
<Riddell> now in the same archive as kde 3.5.6
<mhb> Riddell: about the confusing icon: it would be most likely a waste of time to create a brand new one for an iconset that gets obsolete very soon
<Riddell> mhb: yep
<mhb> Riddell: the icon is (also) used as an emblem - appears on the folders that are shared
<Riddell> yes
<mhb> Riddell: perhaps we can try taking that icon from another iconset or modifying the sharing emblem of Human to match Crystal colors
<Riddell> mhb: you need to talk to kwwii about it
<mhb> okay, I'll poke him
<Riddell> Hobbsee, mhb: either of you testing?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not at the moment
* Hobbsee is dinnering while it's hot, in truth
<mhb> Riddell: I'll test it in 3 minutes
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Hmm, yell? I "work" as school assistant. ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hehe
<mhb> Riddell: remember when you talked with Tonio about pop-ups and he said something about bluetooth having a pop-up on every startup? It's true.
<mhb> Riddell: installing kdevelop, btw
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: well, as long as you avoid the chairs being thrown at you
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: No need to avoid desks?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: ahh...so the kids there are stronger than the kids here, at least at that age...
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Well, some of those 7 year old are heavier than me... ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_T> And they never come at me alone, ouch.
<Hobbsee> now that's *scary*
<Riddell> mhb: it's true if you have a bluetooth adaptor, the icon should be enough though
<mhb> Riddell: it doesn't pop up only an icon
<mhb> Riddell: it a) plays a sound b) pops-up "Adapter found" on top left c) shows the icon
<mhb> Riddell: kdevelop seems to work fine for me
<Riddell> mhb: excellent thanks
<Riddell> hmm, playing sound is a bit evil
<Riddell> well, it's all good if you plug in a device
<Riddell> but if it's in from startup you just need the icon
<mhb> Riddell: kbluetoothd plays KDE_Dialog_Appear.wav when it detects the adapter ... and it plays it before the startup sound - it may give the user a feeling of an error
<Riddell> shouldn't be hard to patch
<Riddell> just a if (!KApplication::isRestored()) {  }  around the popup and sound lines
<mhb> Riddell: it seems mp3 support is handled by libxine1-ffmpeg now, which is in main
<Riddell> how confusing
<Riddell> guess we need to update amarok
* Hobbsee rofl's at http://community.livejournal.com/customers_suck/20509065.html
* Tm_T is waiting new Wine
<Tm_T> Maybe I can drop my biggest need of XP finally.
<Riddell> what's that?
<mhb> Riddell: since it is in main, everyone is free (as in freedom) to use that?
<Tm_T> Riddell: My iPaq doesn't understand anything else sync but MS Exchange OR MS Outlook with MS ActiveSync.
<Tm_T> That's basically only big problem with this machine.
<mhb> Riddell: that means - is it still legally impossible to add it into Kubuntu-desktop?
<Riddell> most certainly it is
* mhb thought main is free stuff only
<Hobbsee> so...why's libxine1-ffmpeg in main?
<Riddell> siretart was fed up splitting it, or something
<Hobbsee> right
<Riddell> new kipi-plugins I see
<Jucato> hi Riddell! have you seen NeoChaosX's questions?
<Riddell> don't think so
<Jucato> it's about KOffice 1.6.x having no GIF support
<Jucato> bug 71711
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71711 in koffice "Krita 1.6 in Edgy doen't open gifs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71711
<Tm_T> Ouch
<Tm_T> Jucato: Can you throw me with a GIF ?
<Jucato> hm.. let me look
<Tm_T> Ah, found one.
<Jucato> bah
<Tm_T> ...and works, but I compile myself.
<Jucato> ditto
<Jucato> svn works of course, if compiled with GIF support
<Tm_T> Jucato: Well, it's not always "ofcourse" ;)
<Jucato> sorry, I put the comma in the wrong place
<Jucato> "svn works, of course if compiled with GIF support"
<Jucato> :P
<Tm_T> ...
<Jucato> (but then again, I could build koffice from branches, and had to settle for tags 1.6.1
<_Sime> does the edgy install disk include the option to resize NTFS partitions? anyone?
<Tm_T> _Sime: Without destroying files inside? Hmm, no idea.
<_Sime> I'm good at destruction. But non-destructive was the idea...
<_Sime> the installer might have it.
<_Sime> I'll just have to try it out.
<RadiantFire> _Sime: it does
<_Sime> ok thanks
<RadiantFire> _Sime: It takes a while and there is no progress bar though
<RadiantFire> or something like that
<manchicken> heh, has anybody watched the memory footprint of amarok while it's running?
<manchicken> It seems to just keep going and going and going...
<manchicken> Not too fast, but certainly noticeable.
<ReTyPe> i just installed Kubuntu64 on my harddisk, and i think i found a bug, when it adds itself to grub, it says Ubuntu, and not Kubuntu 64 !!
<Jucato> it never says Kubuntu in GRUB at all
<manchicken> That's not a bug.
<manchicken> Kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE.
<ReTyPe> hmm, i know, but it was confusing for me, as i installed it next to an ubuntu
<ReTyPe> ok, and how do i test the newest kde ?
<manchicken> You can change that yourself.
<ReTyPe> i know in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ReTyPe> when i try to run update manager i dont get kde 3.5.6
<ReTyPe> it says "a next version is available, klik nest" and then closes
<gnomefreak> ReTyPe: is this edgy?
<jdong> gnomefreak: given the next version..... message, I think it's probably feisty?
<ReTyPe> the latest kubuntu 64 , the beta 2
<gnomefreak> jdong: i was thinking edgy with -d option
<jdong> gnomefreak: does kubuntu have any -d options? :D
<gnomefreak> ReTyPe: what version does lsb_release -a
<gnomefreak> say
<gnomefreak> update-manager does
<jdong> gnomefreak: yeah but he just installed kubuntu...
<gnomefreak> jdong: but he said he used update-manager
<ReTyPe> ubuntu feisty 7.04
<gnomefreak> without the -
<gnomefreak> ReTyPe: thats not the latest but ok
<jdong> ReTyPe: use synaptic or adept or apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> ReTyPe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  should install the new kde stuff if its not already
<jdong> ReTyPe: to effect a full system update
<ReTyPe> in init 3 ?
<jdong> no....
<jdong> don't use runlevel 3 please
<gnomefreak> lol
<jdong> just the default standard GUI is fine
<jdong> you can update it in place just fine
<jdong> ReTyPe: there is no "runlevel 3" concept in Ubuntu....
<jdong> 1 is single user, 2 is normal
<jdong> that's all that's really implemented
<ReTyPe> when i open KDE System settings, i get unsopported platform
<jdong> can you please fully update your system first?
<ReTyPe> i need to change my network settings
<jdong> given those circumstances you're better doing that at the command line
<ReTyPe> ok, i change my resolv.conf manually
<ReTyPe> now apt-get is working
<ReTyPe> looks like installing 3.5.6
<ReTyPe> i want to update my nvidia drivers, so i can get native tft resolution
<ReTyPe> /var/cache/apt/archives/adept-common_2.1.2ubuntu10_all.deb
<ReTyPe> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ReTyPe> http://rafb.net/p/Ex3zIJ92.html
<ReTyPe> anyone still here ?
<mhb> ReTyPe: have patience
<mhb> ReTyPe: if someone wants to reply, he will
<ReTyPe> i did an aptitude upgrade first, now it works
<nixternal> ReTyPe: FYI, #ubuntu+1 is probably the best place for you to get support on the development versions of Ubuntu. Here is where the devs usually collaborate, but seeing it as a weekend, I am sure they are all out dancing and doing whatever
<ReTyPe> k, thx i found the chan allready
<bddebian> Heya
<mhb> evening bddebian
<bddebian> Heya mhb
<mhb> is there any Kubuntu-specific HOWTO on how to build KDE4 ?
<mhb> (i.e. a list of packages needed)
<nixternal> wow, pinheiro and kwwii o2 is so f'n hot!
* mhb likes it too
<nixternal> man, I love the Konqueror buttons hardcore, and the new buttons in Kontact, the folders, everything
<nixternal> I want them icons in my firefox too :)
<mhb> nixternal: I started working on that a while ago
<mhb> nixternal: but the icons change so fast and it's not allowed to use those icons before KDE4 launches
<nixternal> I can use them :)
<nixternal> I have a .deb now of it I created, so it will be easy to update
<mhb> nixternal: use as in release
<nixternal> oh ya, I am not releasing them, I am using them local
<nixternal> man, there are a lot of super clear icons, which I have never seen before. Even at 16x16 you can totally make out the icons
<nixternal> excellent
<yuriy> nixternal: any chance you want to send me that deb to try out? :)
<mhb> yuriy: it's easy to fetch it from SVN & build
<mhb> yuriy: two commands, actually :o)
<nixternal> ya yuriy, unless pinheiro or kwwii said it was OK I would, but like mhb said it is easy to do yourself
* nixternal does't want to violate the COPYING
<yuriy> i don't understand?
<mhb> yuriy: do a svn chceckout in trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen
<nixternal> all you need I believe is theme and utils
<mhb> true
<yuriy> mhb: i guess i will. i've been too lazy to check it out because i don't dislike crystal
<pinheiro> heya
<nixternal> there are still some missing icons, but I can't wait until the final release
<nixternal> hiya pinheiro!
<yuriy> nixternal: i meant i don't understand what distributing a deb violates
<pinheiro> heya nixternal
<nixternal> yuriy: truthfully, their COPYING file states I can't do what I did pretty much in the first place, so sending it to you would violate the developers rule even more
<nixternal> now, if it was an icon package for windows and they were trying to be sneaky, then I would hand it out to the world with a smile, but since it is pinheiro and kwwii doing the good stuff, I figured I would be nice :)
<pinheiro> we encourage every one to test it for a spin
<yuriy> ic
<pinheiro> but its still a work in progress so general publick reliese is not a good idea
<pinheiro> we want to get it as good as possible before that
<mhb> pinheiro: I like the new back,forward browser icons too
<pinheiro> semas most people do
<pinheiro> seams
<pinheiro> kite hapy with them actualy
<yuriy> it seems i forgot my password, though i don't think i did. this is rather annoying.
<danimo> heya!
<danimo> does anyone know why kdevelop 3.4.0 packages were announced on kubuntu.org, but the download links reference the KDE repo?
<Lure> danimo: probably cut&paste by Riddell ;-)
<danimo> Lure: no, it actually even references that page
<danimo> well, that could be a c&p error, too
<danimo> Luw
<danimo> Lure: what repo has it then?
<Lure> danimo: it says: Update: KDevelop 3.4 has now been added to the archive.
<Lure> danimo: so it looks like you need 3.5.6 repo
<danimo> ok, then my mirror simply didn't synch yet
<Lure> danimo: feisty or edgy? kdevelop 3.4 is not yet in feisty
<Lure> danimo: edgy is there http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356/pool-edgy/kdevelop34/
<danimo> ah
<mhb> danimo: the packages are in the 356 repo
<mhb> danimo: which you probably figured out by now :o)
<danimo> mhb: well, I used the official kde repo as announced on kubuntu.org, which is a ftp.kde.org mirror
<mhb> ah
<manchicken_> Okay, so who wants to help me stick a tooltip on a pixmap in a specific column of a specific qlistviewitem? ;)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> can't be too hard now can it?
<manchicken_> That's what I thought.
<manchicken_> I've been fighting it off and on for about 1.5 weeks now.
<yuriy> wow
<yuriy> hmm where did that qt:/ kio or whatever it was that i have on edgy come from...
<Riddell> danimo: they're in the KDE repository
<Riddell> robertknight!
<robertknight> Riddell: Hello :)
<danimo> Riddell: right, unless you use ftp.kde.org
<manchicken_> Riddell: You got any tips for my previous question? ;)
<Riddell> danimo: oh aye, I need to rsync that, oops
<Riddell> manchicken_: what's that?
<manchicken_> "Okay, so who wants to help me stick a tooltip on a pixmap in a specific column of a specific qlistviewitem? ;)"
<yuriy> manchicken_: might be a little overboard, but would it be possible to subclass qpixmap, give it some sort of tooltip capability, and use that?
<manchicken_> I thought about that, but tooltips only work on qwidgets.
<danimo> Riddell :)
<Riddell> manchicken_: qlistviews have always seemed inflexible to me
<Riddell> in qt 3 and 4
<danimo> manchicken_: there is a hack for that in Qt3, it's simple with a custom model in qt4
<danimo> manchicken_: unfortunately, I don't remember the qt3 hack
<danimo> manchicken_: browsing the kde-devel and qt-interest archives should help though
<ryanakca> hmm... interesting DVD box cover for 6.10.. http://www.kde-look.org/content/files/50005-kubuntucover2.JPG
<toma> manchicken_: KListView::setTooltipColumn   (   int   column    )
<manchicken_> That reminds me...  I handed out the last of my edgy CDs sharing the love.  Anybody know where I might be able to find some more?  Or how much do they cost?
<manchicken_> toma: Is that KDE3?
<toma> manchicken_: yeps
<manchicken_> toma: If you're right I'll send out a message to the mailing list declaring you as my hero.  heh
<toma> oh noes. then everyone is going to ask me for advise ;-0
<toma> manchicken_: you probably want a klistview anyhow to get all the fancy colors ;-)
<toma> o no, thats handled by the klistviewitems
<toma> ah, bla..
<manchicken_> I'm working on legacy code, so I didn't really get much choice.
<nixternal> manchicken_: FREE for the CDs
<nixternal> check out the ShipIt links, but you can't get Edgy, however I can and will put in another order
<manchicken_> nixternal: I'm gonna try to be at the next chibuntu, so I'll bring you a sixpack to help cover your expenses ;)
<nixternal> a sixer of Green Tea will do just fine :)
<manchicken_> The Sobe stuff?
<manchicken_> Or snapple?
<nixternal> it is my new addiction. No the Diet Lipton w/ Citrus
<manchicken> Ooh, a discerning palette.
<nixternal> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-28
<manchicken> toma: I think that method just tells it which column to care about with tooltips.
<manchicken> toma: But that would still help
<toma> manchicken: you want a pixmap and show a tooltip on mouse over or on mouse click?
<manchicken> mouse over
<toma> ah
<Riddell> robertknight: what brings you here?
<robertknight> Riddell: I'm just keeping tabs on my distribution
<toma> manchicken: you could connect to slotOnItem() and then find out on which column the user hovers
<robertknight> Riddell: Actually, I have a quick question about getting a small piece of software into Kubuntu
<Riddell> robertknight: what's that?
<manchicken> toma: At that point you're assuming that it gives me a signalt at the level I need it.
<robertknight> Riddell: Currently there is no easy way for KDE developers to provide users with access to new versions of software to test. (For testing bug fixes, HCI changes, features etc.)
<toma> manchicken: it gives you the item so you should be able to determine that
<robertknight> Riddell: Something such as Klik or ZeroInstall would be very useful to provide a sandbox for users to run out-of-repo software in a safe way
<manchicken> Each cell of a listview should be its own QWidget.
<manchicken> This blows.
<robertknight> Riddell: Both have very small client programs. I was hoping that it would be possible to get one of those shipped in the default install.
<robertknight> Klik in particular is designed to work well with KDE.  After installing the client you can point it at klik:/software-package-name and it downloads and runs the software in MacOS-fashion
<robertknight> It isn't a complete solution, but as a way of letting users run an "experimental" version of some softare alongside their stable one provided by the repo.
<robertknight> Riddell: This would be for Feisty +1
<manchicken> That'd be Gorey Gecko, right?
<Riddell> robertknight: people have looked at klik for ubuntu and it's had problems
<robertknight> Riddell: What problems?
<Riddell> packages being unsigned is one I paticuarly dislike
<Riddell> but there were larger problems with getting it working, the linux build needed FUSE or something which it didn't hvae
<Riddell> raphink was looking into it
<robertknight> Riddell: Klik does work on the current Kubuntu though
<yuriy> ryanacka: interesting cover, but i don't like that it has beryl on it
<raphink> robertknight: are you willing to help with klik integration?
<robertknight> raphink: Yes
<raphink> great
<raphink> robertknight: do you have contacts with klik devs - probono for ex?
<raphink> I began a spec some time ago : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KlikIntegration
<raphink> and we have more infos on the klik wiki
<raphink> the idea was to make a systemwide install
<raphink> packaging is not the hard part at all
<raphink> but making klik work systemwide with fuse support
<robertknight> raphink: No, I don't have any connections to the Klik developers at the moment. What I do have is a need to be able to publish updates of KDE software for people to test.
<raphink> it's not acceptable to get fuse installed in ~ obviously
<robertknight> raphink: Is a system-wide install necessary to begin with?
<raphink> robertknight: all programs should be installed in /usr/bin, /bin/, /usr/sbin or /sbin
<raphink> there's no reason to install a program in ~
<raphink> even if it was doable cleanly
<raphink> I don't see a reason for an except with klik
<raphink> the klik client should be installed in ~
<raphink> it should use fuse
<raphink> with special authorization for users in the fuse unix group
<raphink> to mount cmg images running the klik client from /usr/bin
<raphink> if it's not this way, it's not proper to distribute it
<robertknight> raphink: Just to clarify, this is just the client that needs to be in /usr/bin
<raphink> what else?
<raphink> cmg images can be in ~ without a problem
<robertknight> raphink: The .cmg files can still go wherever?
<raphink> or ~/Desktop for that matter
<raphink> since it's the default behaviour so far iirc
<raphink> just as it's firefox default's behaviour to download files in ~/Desktop
<raphink> http://klik.atekon.de/wiki/index.php/Dapper
<yuriy> manchicken: is it possible to get the rectangle of that cell in the list? and then use maybeTip() to display a tooltip attached to the list only for that rectangle?
<raphink> if you need help, you can always ping me robertknight
<raphink> and we can work on a proper solution if you're wanting to work on it
<manchicken> yuriy: I'm trying to, but I can't get it to call maybeTip()...
<robertknight> raphink: I am happy to work on it, scratching an itch and all.
<robertknight> raphink: But I want to know whether it will be accepted
<raphink> it might be accepted if it's properly done
<raphink> and I think i've listed the conditions in my spec
<raphink> did you ever make deb packages?
<robertknight> raphink: I have only ever modified a few deb packages to incorporate fixes.
<robertknight> raphink: I am interested in a solution which is at least potentially cross-distro
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> robertknight: then you should primarily work with the klik team to provide a clean tarball
<raphink> that installs klik systemwide with fuse support
<raphink> with proper conf in /etc, proper binaries in /usr/bin
<raphink> and a Makefile to install all this
<raphink> then the packaging work will be fairly easy for all distros
<robertknight> So the basic task is to make the klik client much more packager-friendly?
<raphink> for me
<raphink> the main task is to make the klik client installable from a tarball
<raphink> by untarring the tarball
<raphink> and running "make && make install"
<robertknight> Have you discussed this with the klik developers?
<raphink> sure
<raphink> and we came to the pages I've posted the URIs of
<raphink> did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KlikIntegration ?
<robertknight> Yes, there is just quite a lot there to get my head around
<raphink> sure
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> robertknight: have you seen the patches we made to konsole recently?
<robertknight> Riddell: No, not yet.
<yuriy> manchicken: looks like http://www.klaralvdalens-datakonsult.se/docfiles/Chapter_3.6.pdf talks about exactly this, though i'm sure it's all stuff you already know
<robertknight> Riddell: Are they changes that should go upstream?
<robertknight> raphink: There is a link to a "potential deb package for klik" (dated Feb last year)
<robertknight> http://svn.berlios.de/viewcvs/fullstory/klik/trunk/
<raphink> I didn't test them
<raphink> I'll have a quick look at them before going to bed ;)
<robertknight> Perhaps that is a good starting point
<raphink> not sure
<raphink> depends whether upstream worked on the suitable pionts
<raphink> points
<raphink> from reading debian/rules
<raphink> I'm not happy with this package
<raphink> install/klik::
<raphink>         dh_installmime
<raphink>         cp applnk/directory debian/klik/usr/share/applnk/klik/.directory
<raphink>         cp applications/cmgrun.desktop debian/klik/usr/share/applications/.cmgrun.desktop
<raphink> this won't be accepted
<raphink> 1) applnk is obsolete
<raphink> 2) installing invisible desktop files in /usr/share/applications is something I've never seen and I don't understand why it would be done
<Riddell> robertknight: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/konsole/kdebase_3.5.5a.dfsg.1-1ubuntu19.debdiff http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/konsole/kdelibs_3.5.5a.dfsg.1-3ubuntu10.debdiff
<raphink> 3) it doesn't install anything else so I guess running this stuff would copy the klik client into ~, which is not acceptable
<Riddell> robertknight: it lets you attach another program's pty to an embedded konsole
<Riddell> robertknight: we need it for the dist-upgrade tool for dpkg processes
<robertknight> Riddell: I get a 403 error
<Riddell> permissions fixed
<robertknight> Riddell: There is at least one open bug report asking for the ability to attach to an arbitrary PTY in Konsole
<raphink> robertknight: it seems to be on the way to be acceptable
<raphink> but I don't think it's the role of the klik team to provide a deb
<raphink> they shoudl provide a tarball with a working Makefile to isntall klik systemwide
<raphink> then I would be happy to make the package
<raphink> I might try to find the time to have a look at it
<raphink> but I can't promise
<raphink> I think from where it stands now, something good could be done in a short time
<raphink> but for now, it's bed time for me :)
<robertknight> raphink: Thanks, I will get in touch soon. Have a good night :)
<raphink> robertknight: don't hesitate to contact me though :)
<raphink> bye
<ash211> did anyone here see bug 81768 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81768 in amarok "Don't compile amarok packages with Stack Smashing Protection" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81768
<robertknight> Riddell: Thanks for the patch. I will review it for inclusion upstream.
<robertknight> Riddell: Is it okay for me to get in touch with Michael Vogt to discuss the finer points?
<ash211> apparently SSP on Amarok messes up collection scanning of UTF-8 files
<Riddell> robertknight: certainly
<Riddell> ash211: any idea how to actually do that?  is it a gcc flag?
<ash211> dsas mentioned how to do it yesterday
<ash211> let me look through the logs, I forget
<ash211> <dsas> ash211: I think ssp is enabled by default for every package, so as such it's probably amarok that would need changing, but gcc, that said it probably needs a decision from the amarok maintainers.
<ash211> <dsas> ash211: [snip]  if I recall correctly ssp is not something specified in a debian/rules packaging file but further down the toolchain.
<ash211> that's pretty much all I know
<ash211> might have found relative info:
<ash211> "When building a patched gcc, the ./configure --enable-stack-protector  option can be used to build a gcc which uses -fstack-protector by default. In this scenario, the -fno-stack-protector switch must be used to build a source file without SSP"
<ash211> http://d-sbd.alioth.debian.org/www/?page=ssp
<ash211> so using -fno-stack-protector looks like it would work
<Riddell> ash211: fancy having a go at making .debs with that flag?
<manchicken> SWEET!
<ash211> I've never done any MOTU work, so I'd be quite inefficient in a first shot
<manchicken> It's calling maybeTip() now.
<ash211> no packaging, I mean
<yuriy> : )
<Riddell> ash211: I nee#d to go to bed now, but give it a shot if you want, apt-get source amarok, edit debian/rules with adding CXXFLAGS := -fno-stack-protector  and see if that works, debuild to build
<ash211> I'll see what I can do
<ash211> thanks
<Riddell> ask here or #ubuntu-motu for help
<ash211> i've been compiling svn amarok for a while, so it's just the packaging I'm unfamiliar with
<ash211> it's download the .tar now :)
<ash211> do I run debuild in the amarok-1.4.4 directory?
<manchicken> yuriy and toma are both my heroes.
<toma> manchicken: did i help?
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> Could someone me with the copy for this tooltip?
<manchicken> I came up with: This logo indicates that this package is officially supported by the Kubuntu development and support teams.
<manchicken> I'm guessing we'll need internationalization as well...
* Riddell beds
<manchicken> Weaksauce
<manchicken> Patch submitted.
<Hobbsee> anyone feel like upgrading kipi plugins
<Hobbsee> ?
<Mez> Hobbsee, no idea what they are
<Hobbsee> Mez: used in digikam. it's in main.
<Hobbsee> dunno who usually does it / if they plan to
<Mez> Hobbsee, changelog?
<Hobbsee> ie, havent looked
<manchicken> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeStemleJr ^_^
<Hobbsee> manchicken: nice :D
<manchicken> I like it ^_^
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> why does qtparted not have an option to create an ext3 partition
<Hobbsee> manchicken: :)  going for membership, or what?
<Hobbsee> Mez: because it doesnt like you...
<manchicken> I'd be lying if I said no, but it's not at the top of my priorities.
* Mez is thinking of doing a LFS
<manchicken> I'm just having fun hacking.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: ahh :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: usually people only update them when someone's explictly going to look at them, ie membership :P
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I didn't have one.
<manchicken> But no, I wouldn't have a problem being considered for membership ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> Hobbsee: -1 on him and membership :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: *grin*
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I was supposed to do a lot of work today, and did absolutely nothing
<nixternal> and now it is time to goto bed
<nixternal> hopefully I can work on some stuff tomorrow
<manchicken> Wow.
<nixternal> or today
* manchicken is served.
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> Totally burned.
* nixternal is hungry, thirsty and tired
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite!
<Hobbsee> night nixternal!
<yuriy> manchicken: i didn't realize i actually said anything helpful but thanks for mentioning me :)
<manchicken> yuriy: That PDF was the breakthrough I needed.
<yuriy> ah
<yuriy> google is your friend ;)
<manchicken> I'd been googling all week off and on.
<manchicken> I guess I just didn't go deep enough.
<yuriy> heh looks like i was looking for this a day early: http://dot.kde.org/1169902218/
<Hobbsee> hehe, yeah
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Would I be premature in going for membership?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: dunno
<manchicken> Nor am I.
* Hobbsee shrugs
<manchicken> either way.
<Hobbsee> i'm sure i should know though
<manchicken> heh
<ajmitch> yes, you should
<yuriy> wow they even made it so you don't have to put in the .h when including qt4 libraries. neat.
<manchicken> That's a C++ thing.  I never understood what the big deal was.
<yuriy> hmm really? because there is a little "qt include syntax" section in the project options for qt3 style or qt4 style so i thought it was a qmake thing
<manchicken> I would think includes are C/C++ preprocessor...
<yuriy> well it is in the c++ support section
<manchicken> Either way, I never understood what the point was.
<manchicken> Either way.
<wgw> hey kwwii, are you active at the moment?
<Lure> python-dbus 0.80.1 breaks quidance-power-manager ;-(
<Lure> mainloop is now explicitly required by dbus.SystemBus()
<Lure> sebas: ^^^
<hunger> Wow, you are fast, guys! I just wanted to ask about kdevelop 3.4 and it is already available in feisty.
<mhb> hunger: edgy too
<hunger> mhb: Wow!
<hunger> I am impressed!
<Lure> hunger: thank Riddell!
<hunger> Riddell: Thank you! You rock!
* Riddell giggles and turns red
<Hobbsee> Riddell blushing?
<hunger> Hobbsee: I sometimes have that effect on men;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: uh....
<hunger> Hobbsee: Unfortunately never on women;-)
<Hobbsee> poor you :P
<mhb> who's responsible for guidance-power-manager?
<mhb> == who works on it :o)
<Riddell> mhb: we all do!
<mhb> hmm
<hunger> will that stay the pm of the day in feisty?
<Riddell> yes
<mhb> is it normal that it takes 128MB RAM after a while ?
<hunger> kpowersave was much nicer... too bad.
<marseillai_> mhb: hunger wait for 0.7.1 version .... there's no more powersaved dependency
<Riddell> freeflying: your dapper CDs arrived back at my flat the other day
<freeflying> Riddell: dapper's?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, big box I sent you for dapper release
<Riddell> it must have gone half way around the world and back
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying> but I javen't heard of anything about it here  :)
<jeroenvrp> KDevelop 3.4 Released with Kubuntu Packages: the 'read more' link links since yesterday to http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: that's the correct page
<jeroenvrp> mm
<jeroenvrp> oh yes
<jeroenvrp> I see it
<jeroenvrp> confusing
<Riddell> I'll change the headline
<jeroenvrp> good
<Riddell> voila
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o imbrandon_]  by imbrandon_
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o imbrandon_]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon_> err
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did you want to package up 1.4.5 when it's released, or did you want me to?  (amarok)
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all
<MetaBookfoziS> i'm a beginner in this case, but i want to help the community
<MetaBookfoziS> so i have seen on kde-apps somebodys publicates packages related to other kde projects
<MetaBookfoziS> so i wanna ask, if i create a pkg with checkinstall, can i just publicate that?
<MetaBookfoziS> or has it a secret that i don'T know
<Jucato> btw, checkinstall isn't recommended for creating correct and proper Kubuntu packages, afaik
<MetaBookfoziS> but i'm only have know that, and i have succesfully maked a package for krusader 1.80-beta1 and polyester 1.0
<MetaBookfoziS> the latest in kubuntu erpos is 1.70 and 0.99
<MetaBookfoziS> so i think this is usefull for who can't compile thats or don'T want to install gigs of devel packages:)
<MetaBookfoziS> and, krusader won't ./configure-s because it finds at the wrong path the italian documentations, so that need to modify.
<MetaBookfoziS> so i just want upload these packages, if no other judgement
<fdoving> MetaBookfoziS: join #ubuntu-motu and ask about making proper packages. we don't recommend using checkinstalled packages. :)
<MetaBookfoziS> but that is aproblem?
<Jucato> (he won't listen to me... so better let a MOTU say it...)
<MetaBookfoziS> i think i'm don't udnerstand something:)
<fdoving> making checkinstall packages and distributing? - well the problem is that checkinstall install packages to whereever the upstream project wants to place the files, in ubuntu and other distros specific files must be placed at their proper locations, for everything to work out properly.
<Jucato> MetaBookfoziS: if you want your package to 1) be accepted into Kubuntu (if you want to contribute it) or 2) be acknowledge as a properly built package for Kubuntu, then you'd have to follow that guide and *not* use checkinstall
<fdoving> MetaBookfoziS: also, we have rules for including the correct copyright information, and licenses with the packages we make, that way we ensure to distribute the software legally.
<MetaBookfoziS> oh yes, but i'M only wanted first to only publicate that on kde-apps, not to the official packages, i haven't got enough time for that, and maintain and etc
<MetaBookfoziS> just i saw, checkinstal creteed a package and i thought about it:)
<MetaBookfoziS> a+e-
<MetaBookfoziS> but okay, if i'm at home, i read that doc you linked
<Jucato> MetaBookfoziS: well, even if just for kde-apps. if you want to ensure that your package will not give problems on Kubuntu systems, wouldn't you want to build it properly from the very beginning? :)
<MetaBookfoziS> ehm
<MetaBookfoziS> ok:)
<MetaBookfoziS> brb, good bye
<hunger> Is it possible thta guidance-power-manager is leaking memory?
<crimsun> anything's possible.
<crimsun> does valgrind affirm it?
<hunger> Virt size 985MB, RES 648MB...
<hunger> crimsun: Haven't tried, but top says it is the app using 90% of my memory... next up with regard to memory consumption is konqueror using 6%.
<crimsun> suspicious, certainly. Hopefully you're not using compiz/beryl, too.
<hunger> crimsun: nope. just plain x.org.
<crimsun> I would follow with a valgrind trace, then.
<hunger> does valgrind work with python apps?
<manchicken> Damn, why didn't anybody tell me how deep launchpad and bzr worked together?
<manchicken> This is sweet.
<manchicken> Though konq still seems to have trouble rendering launchpad.  Hopefully that'll be better in kde4.
<Tm_T> manchicken: ?
<manchicken> Tm_T: Wuddup?
<Tm_T> What rendering trouble?
<Lure> hunger: edgy or feisty?
<hunger> Lure: feisty.
<ajmitch> manchicken: it's barely scratching the surface of bzr integration so far
<manchicken> Good.
<Lure> hunger: interesting... it does not grow here... Can you start it from Konsole to see if it prints any messages out?
<manchicken> Tm_T: Just slow to render.  that's all.
<manchicken> ajmitch: Is it a good idea to link branches to specs?
<ajmitch> manchicken: why not?
<manchicken> Dunno.
* Lure thinks it could be some error handling path...
<manchicken> Not sure if it's being too forward or not.
<ajmitch> depends
<ajmitch> branches should also link to bugs soon
<hunger> Lure: power-manager: ERROR: Communication problem with power-manager, it probably crashed.
<manchicken> I'm not a big-time contributor by any means, but I would like to make sure that folks looking at the specs know which use cases have been implemented.
<Lure> hunger: ignore that one ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: I've had other complaints about guidance using lots of memory in feisty
<hunger> Lure: "Warning: policy from config file not supported", but nothing else.
<manchicken> Riddell: How's it going?
<Riddell> manchicken: how's what going?
<manchicken> Riddell: Life, liberty, and the persuit of happiness.
<manchicken> Or whatever.
<manchicken> ^_6
<Lure> Riddell: it may be that sebas and me do not see this as we are restarting it too often ;-)
<Riddell> life is good, liberty was good but then I read that Bill Gates is coming to the Scottish Parliament on Tuesday, and I'm always ecstatically happy
<Lure> Riddell: btw, python-dbus 0.80 upload broke powermanager
<Riddell> erk
<manchicken> Riddell: Persuit of happiness?
<Lure> Riddell: say hello to Bill in my name ;-)
<manchicken> Riddell: Should I be linking branches to these adept specs as I complete features?
<Riddell> manchicken: linking branches?
<manchicken> I figured folks may want to know... but I'm not sure if that's how we do things.
<manchicken> Yeah, in launchpad you can link branches to specs.
<Riddell> didn't know that, but sounds like a useful idea
<manchicken> Okie dokie.  I'll carry on then.
<manchicken> I got my tooltips in there.
<manchicken> Now I'm trying to decide whether I want to experiment with the sources editor thing, or stick changelog support into the updater.
<manchicken> I'm thinking changelogs.
<manchicken> right now there's zero changelog support there.
<manchicken> Whereas there is some sources.list support.
<manchicken> Okay, I have my branches linked to that spec.
<manchicken> I've been kinda playing with launchpad last night and again this afternoon.
<Riddell> I'm looking at the sources editor, I've already started it
<Riddell> changelogs would be cool
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<manchicken> Are you doing the python conversion?
<manchicken> I still think that with the massive undertaking that port would be, it might be easier to just implement the UI change by updating the existing adept interface.
<manchicken> That's just going to be a long, tedious port.
<Riddell> it's not too massive, I've done the UI
<Riddell> just need to do the functionality
<Riddell> and bits can be missed out if time runs out
<manchicken> That's cool.  You know the proggy better than I.
<manchicken> I've never even used that program before.  Only adept.
<manchicken> Riddell: You got some time to /msg for a bit?
<Riddell> manchicken: ok
<Zerlinna> ping Riddell
<Riddell> hi Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> hi Riddell :-) ... is it true that as a member one can have an something@kubuntu.org alias?
<Riddell> yes, it is indeed
<Riddell> it works with your launchpad username
<Zerlinna> great
<Zerlinna> how can I get it?
<Riddell> it should work automatically
<Zerlinna> oh... wow.. then I'll just try it out :D
<Zerlinna> thank you
<Riddell> working?
<manchicken> Are kubuntu members also ubuntu members?
<Riddell> yes
<manchicken> Launchpad has all of those "this group is related to this group" thing at the bottom, but it's not worded very clearly.
<Riddell> but ubuntu members aren't kubuntu members, so you get two for one with us :)
<crimsun> clever.
<manchicken> heh
<ajmitch> the rest of us mere ubuntu members are disenfranchised
<Zerlinna> Riddell: not by now.. where is it forwarded, to the "preferred contact adress"?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: yes
<raphink> if anyone is willing to have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4221
<raphink> it would be nice
<raphink> this is a very promising app :)
<raphink> s/very/_VERY_/
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-21
<blizzzek> gn8
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: be glad that i'm not on the tech board, then.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: or me on the MC, which now does motu applications
<cheguevara> evening
<cheguevara> meh i mean morning :P
<Riddell> Sime: I don't know what to do about kded poppup from kde3 in kde4
<Riddell> it wants to be turned off but I'm not sure where to do that
<smarter> Riddell: disable kded media manager in systemsettings-kde3?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> I think there is a special setting for that
<apachelogger> in the device section
<apachelogger> http://amarok.kde.org <-- amarok 2 tp1 released
<smarter> apachelogger: the annoucement doesn't appears on http://amarok.kde.org/fr
<apachelogger> smarter: does for me
<apachelogger> just not in french yet
<iRon> Riddell: i found how to implement user disk mounting in kde4.. do we need this?
<Riddell> smarter: it needs an automatic way when it's running under kde 4
<Riddell> iRon: ooh, sure
<iRon> Riddell: ok.. will do
<Riddell> iRon: how did bullet proof X get on? (feature freeze is end of next week)
<iRon> Riddell: Will try to release patch before Wed.
<Riddell> excellent
<smarter> Riddell: we just need to add "[Module-medianotifier] \n autoload=false" in .kde4/share/config/kdedrc
<smarter> good candidate for k-d-s-kde4
<Riddell> smarter: it should be using ~/.kde not .kde4
<apachelogger> uploading amarok2
<Riddell> and we don't want to stop it in a kde 3 session, only a kde 4 one
<apachelogger> Riddell: talking about that... are we going to switch to .kde again?
<Riddell> hmm, how come this doesn't affect gnome?
<apachelogger> or do it like suse and stick to .kde4?
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm, dunno, I had mostly expected just to keep ~/.kde4
<smarter> if we keep ~/.kde4 it will not affect kde3 session to disable kded medianotifier
<Riddell> smarter: kde3 kded should still be using ~/.kde
<apachelogger> Riddell: I wrote some thougts about that on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/DotKde and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/MigrationWizard
<apachelogger> kde probably should go .kde4 in general
<apachelogger> because I think it sux if we have to patch kde all the time to keep it in .kde4
<smarter> Riddell: so we don't touch ~/.kde and put this in ~/.kde4
<Riddell> smarter: so it'll be unused (except for starting apps with $KDEHOME set, which we don't by default)
<smarter> Riddell: if I launch konsole-kde4 and type "echo $KDEHOME" I get ~/.kde4
<Riddell> smarter: only because it's set in /usr/bin/konsole-kde4, I expect that will go away
 * apachelogger has to adapt the propsal on that stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: we have everything with rpath so we can drop the scripts for most of the apps
<apachelogger> kfmclient needs some vars from what stdin told me
<apachelogger> also amarok, because it depends on amarokcollectionscanner
<apachelogger> but that's probably about it
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm not sure if kde 4 apps will break if $PATH isn't set
<Riddell> apachelogger: thanks for the .kde wiki pages, I'm mostly unsure what to do about it but I'll need to have a think about it
<apachelogger> Riddell: I thought about propsing it for discussion in the next meeting along with the other stuff in KdeFour
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes we should discuss it then, although I don't know if we'd reach a consensus at a meett
<Riddell> meeting
<apachelogger> probably not
<apachelogger> I'm also not able to attend
<apachelogger> stdin however might
<apachelogger> and he pretty much knows ever of my thoughs :D
<apachelogger> *thoughts
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, can you please have a look at the amarok2 package for the ppa? http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/amarok2/
<Riddell> lets see how good my new laptop is at compiling
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> Riddell: which one did you get?
<Riddell> thinkpad r61
<apachelogger> nice
<jpatrick> LongPointyStick: is there anything you don't form part of?
<Riddell> jpatrick: New Zealand :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: amarok2 looking great.  debian/copyright says GPL 2 but it seems to be GPL 2+
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd copy the header out of xspfplaylist.cpp since that's the most "restrictive"
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: (and note that parts are GPL 2+ or LGPL 2+)
<apachelogger> right, we actually were wondering why we use lgpl anyway
<smarter> apachelogger: /usr/share/applications/kde4-amarok.desktop doesn't mention that it's the kde4 version
<apachelogger> woohooo
 * apachelogger is wondering why
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it's b0rked
<apachelogger> smarter: fixed
<smarter> cool
<smarter> is there a good qt manpage editor?
<smarter> atm I use manedit, but it's in GTK1 :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: your debian/rules doesn't seem to be complete
<Riddell> misses out                  | sed 's/Name=.*$$/& KDE 4/' \
<Riddell>                 | sed 's/Exec=[a-z]*/&-kde4/' \
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, smarter just saied that ... dunno why I removed it
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> fixed
<apachelogger> Riddell: changed copyright file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3744/
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd use the header from xspfplaylist.cpp as I say, since it's not just GPL2+
<Riddell> also I'd s/version 2// from the last three paragraphs
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3746/
<Riddell> apachelogger: perfect
<apachelogger> woohoo :)
 * apachelogger prepares for upload
<apachelogger> wb Nightrose
<Nightrose> re ;-)
<Hobbsee> ahh, found the other end of the split
<Jucato> oh I'm with Hobbsee!!!! :)
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
 * Jucato hugs Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee hugs Jucato
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> come on services...
<apachelogger_> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img047.jpg
 * apachelogger_ notes that amarokers shouldn't sing
<Jucato> hehehe the maintenance seems to have come too early?
<Riddell> freeflying: about?
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> freeflying: could you try these qt 3 packages? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/qt-3.3.8/
<Riddell> we need to update to 3.3.8 to get gpl 3, but last time you had CKJ issues with it
<freeflying> Riddell: sure, build for hardy or gutsy?
<Riddell> freeflying: these are hardy
<Riddell> freeflying: are you able to test in hardy?  it really needs hardy I think since fontconfig has changed settings
<freeflying> Riddell: at first glance, it works
<Riddell> freeflying: yay
<freeflying> Riddell: when will you uplaod it?
<Riddell> freeflying: did you start a new KDE session?
<Riddell> freeflying: I'll probably try and find someone else to test it first
<freeflying> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> sounding good
<Riddell> freeflying: well it works for Arno too, at least as much as the current one does
<Riddell> freeflying: so I'll just upload and hope it works
<jjesse> i never rememeber but what do  in eed to set my ssh key permissions wise for bazaar/launchpad?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: we should start the transition proposed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/Apps4For3 right away
<apachelogger_> these issues drive me nuts
<apachelogger_> I can't even properly edit my debian/* -.-
<\sh> apachelogger_, use vim ;)
<apachelogger_> nah, kate got tha powa!
 * apachelogger_ loves katering :P
<emonkey> mhh jamm food
 * emonkey should go out and eat someting
<blizzzek> hi
<Riddell> "Its that time of the month again, please ensure that tomorrow your team
<Riddell> reports are added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/January2008"
<Riddell> any volunteers?
<jpatrick> can I do it in LaTeX?
<Riddell> jpatrick: no, wiki
<jpatrick> oh
<\sh> sebas, why the change to 6 months releases?
<jpatrick> \sh: sycronize with us :)
<apachelogger> sync > merge :P
<seele> Riddell: has kubuntu never submitted a team report before?
<seele> oh.. september
<Riddell> seele: jono has never bothered to send out a reminder before
<Riddell> which means it doesn't get done
<apachelogger> lol
<\sh> jpatrick, well, not when I read the announcement correctly ,-)
<apachelogger> just write... heavy development on KDE 4 transition blah blah, still a lot to be done before hardy blah blah, nontheless our packages rock blah blah, kubuntu ftw fullstop
<apachelogger> \sh: the idea is that we have a reliable product and not a bleeding edge one
<apachelogger> so we have 4.1.3 or something
<apachelogger> which is of course better than 4.1.0
<apachelogger> though, I can patch everything :P
<\sh> apachelogger, well...july 2008 means 4 months to release of 8.10
<apachelogger> right so we have 4.1.4
<apachelogger> ultimately
<Riddell> I think that's quite nice timing
<apachelogger> +1
<Riddell> allows for slippage on the KDE side and means we don't get a .0
<\sh> Riddell, when we get the same rights like the Ubuntu G variant ;)
<Riddell> \sh: same rights?
<\sh> like pushing 4.1.x just before release ;)
<apachelogger> don't we do that all the time?
<Riddell> \sh: we're done that more than once
<Riddell> gutsy saw a whole new KDE uploaded after the RC
 * apachelogger thinks the wiki is dying
<smarter> and a major bug in Kopete in the release...
<\sh> kopete is not important ,)
<apachelogger> lol
<\sh> psi works everytime ;)
<apachelogger> anyone knows how to create a toc in moinmoin?
<\sh> and multiprotocol clients are evil anyways ;) kopete and pidgin needs to die very fast
<\sh> apachelogger, use header markups...it should add after the second or third headerline a toc by itself
<apachelogger> how to use them?
 * apachelogger hates not working documentation
<seele> was a -kde4 channel ever created?
 * seele is looking through meeting notes
<\sh> apachelogger, == e.g.
<Riddell> seele: try it and see :)
<apachelogger> \sh: doesn't do it for me
<\sh> apachelogger, which wiki?
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/MigrationWizard
<apachelogger> anyway
<seele> Riddell: yeah.. i did that right after i asked the stupid question :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/MigrationWizard I made an enhancement at the bottom, explaining the need for post-migration-migrations
<\sh> apachelogger, hmmm...check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopmen and try the anchor macro
<apachelogger> \sh: thx, the tablestyle line did the trick
<seele> ok.. well we have *something* for the Kubuntu Team report now.. although i suspect it is incomplete
<seele> (just took stuff out of our meeting notes)
<jpatrick> yay! someone reads them ;)
<seele> jpatrick: especially for the meetings that happen at 6 in the morning :)
<Riddell> seele: thanks!
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<jpatrick> afternoon jjesse
<jjesse> thanks for the mtg notes as well i read them everytime
<jpatrick> :)
<nixternal> who's buying lunch?
<jpatrick> nixternal: we thought you'd never ask... :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am starving
<mhb> hey folks
<nixternal> howdy mhb
<mhb> hi nixternal
<mhb> was there a discussion about the wallpaper recently?
<mhb> I've got so much school that I can't keep up with this channel :o(
<nixternal> I just seen a kubuntu-default-settings upload, so I would have to guess yes
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<mhb> nixternal: I did, too... that's why I ask
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<jjesse> nixternal: how are things?
<nixternal> busy like always
<jjesse> i understand, spent some time on sunday watching the football games and working on my book chpter
<jjesse> need to wrap that up this week
<nixternal> yesterday i was a a lug event all day long
<nixternal> way to long of a day
<jjesse> wow
<nixternal> tomorrow is going to be an insane day, school in the morning, pickup my truck, school at night
<nixternal> I have to take the school bus tonight to school :p
<nixternal> good ol' chicago transit authority
<jjesse> awesome ridding the short bus?
<nixternal> hahaha, yup
<mhb> you've got some nice weather over there
<jjesse> its so stinkin cold here in grand rapids
<apachelogger_> Riddell: do you think we should go along with suse and stick with .kde4?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: it would be the simplest option (but would still need a converter on first KDE 4 run)
<apachelogger_> Riddell: well, as explained in the MigrationWizard page it doesn't matter all that much IMO, we just have to ensure that .kde gets moved  to .kde3 at first KDE3 start in hardy
<Riddell> apachelogger_: and then .kde created with files from .kde3/share/config?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: yep
<mhb> Riddell: good evening, how was the release event?
<Riddell> mhb: all rather fun
<apachelogger_> Riddell: the wiki page pretty much explains all possible cases of migration if we go .kde for KDE 4
<mhb> Riddell: who did decide the new Kubuntu wallpaper?
<Riddell> mhb: me and kwwii decided that since nobody suggested one we'd just upload something and see if that helps gets suggestions :)
<apachelogger_> ^_^
<mhb> sounds good
<mhb> thanks
<jpatrick> Riddell: did you get my msg on the hardy Kubuntu ports page?
<Riddell> jpatrick: no, don't think so
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/current/
<jpatrick> Riddell: it says LTS
 * apachelogger_ notes that this whole migration stuff is overly complex
<Riddell> jpatrick: oh right, mmm
<jpatrick> Riddell: nah, it's just someone in #kubuntu, said wheter Hardy was LTS and he pointed me at that :)
<Riddell> apachelogger_: by Migration Wizard are you imagining a GUI tool?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: partly, there is some stuff we can do without a GUI, like moving .kde to .kde3 if first login is a KDE 3 login
<Riddell> apachelogger_: it would be better if it just did the right thing, any GUI would just confuse most users
<apachelogger_> well, I think there is only one case where the gui actually kicks in
<apachelogger_> lemme check
<Riddell> mhb: do you expect to have a restricted-manager port in time for feature freeze? (end of next week)
<mhb> end of next week?
<mhb> I can try
<Riddell> oh, wait
<Riddell> I'm wrong, it's feb 15th
<Riddell> mhb: do you expect to have a restricted-manager port in time for feature freeze? (feb 15th?) :)
<mhb> that's much more likely
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: eh, is that when I need to have my compiz manager in by?
<Riddell> ah, nosrednaekim, was going to ask :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: it doesn't need to be finished or bug free, but it should basicly work and be in the distro by then
<apachelogger_> hmm
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I am crazy busy right now with school.... but I should have at least a roughly functional one by then
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: great, let us know if that starts looking unlikely and we'll work out a plan
<apachelogger_> Riddell: we could use an always migrate everything solution, which probably is convenient for ~90% of our target audience
<Riddell> apachelogger_: foreach file in ~/.kde3/share/config; if it doesn't exist in ~/.kde, copy it over
<apachelogger_> yep
 * apachelogger_ reworks the current proposal
<apachelogger_> god is that complex :S
<Riddell> apachelogger_: plus some custom rules for things we want to copy over from .kde/share/apps/
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I think for that we should have a gui
<apachelogger_> like, amarok2 will probably not be in hardy
<apachelogger_> so one has to use amarok1
<apachelogger_> still one can run kde4
<apachelogger_> so the configs of amarok would still be in .kde3
<apachelogger_> now, when amarok2 gets included one might want to migrate the amarok1
<apachelogger_> i.e. post-migration updates
<nosrednaekim> so a first run wizard for kde4?
<apachelogger_> nah, that idea just got kicked
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger_> the post-migration would just cause the wizard tool thingy t reimport the concerned app from .kde3
<Riddell> foreach file in ~/.kde3/share/config; if it doesn't exist in ~/.kde and the kde 4 app is installed, copy it over
<apachelogger_> Riddell: to be executed for every start?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: yes, but that still wouldn't work
<Riddell> since users would install amarok2 and run it before they logout/in again
<apachelogger_> yep
<apachelogger_> also
<apachelogger_> that would cause speed problems
<apachelogger_> because this whould also have to be done for share/apps
<apachelogger_> and there can be a lot of data
<Riddell> also we don't necessarily know which rc files go with which apps
<apachelogger_> e.g. mails, amarok album covers, amarok music collection
<apachelogger_> Riddell: we can create definition sets for this
<apachelogger_> manuall check which files belong to which app
<apachelogger_> this way we can cover at least the most important ones
<Riddell> we could add a postinst script to all kde 4 apps to run this
<Riddell> that wouldn't be especially hard and would't slow down every login
<apachelogger_> hm
<Riddell> hm indeed
<Riddell> I need to go
<Riddell> thanks for bringing this up
<apachelogger_> Riddell: ok, we'll talk later :)
<smarter> +1 for postinst, great idea
<selckin> package installs should stay the hell out of ~ :(
<wesley_> some kde4 packs say break
<apachelogger_> hoooray
<apachelogger_> wesley_: which ones
 * Tm_T has perfect build (almost)
<apachelogger_> selckin: you'd rather have an insane migration script go all over your files at every login :P
<wesley_> eyesapplet that i wanted to install ( got the whole kde4 desktop already ) there where more also local i believe
<selckin> apachelogger_: if it means you don't eat my data yes.
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> right
<apachelogger_> we need to do backups
<apachelogger_> very important
<selckin> i'd plain stop using kubuntu if thats acceptable to you guys tbh
<apachelogger_> wesley_: I don't get the issue
<wesley_> now my kde4 desktop is in englisch for half but i got dutch translation installed and german and some apps have german now so i wanted to try to reinstall dutch
<apachelogger_> selckin: wanna threaten me? :-P
<selckin> apachelogger_: no
<apachelogger_> wesley_: nice, do you use kdm-kde4?
<apachelogger_> selckin: there is no other good solution
<selckin> apachelogger_: why can't kde3 keep using .kde3, and kde4 .kde4, and have a simple import kde3 type thing option?
<apachelogger_> we have to do a one-time copy/move for .kde -> .kde3
<wesley_> yes i use kdm-kde4
<selckin> err kde3 .kde
<apachelogger_> selckin: because not all apps are ported at ones, so KDE would face exactly the issue we are having, how to keep the configs up-to-date in both pockets
<apachelogger_> wesley_: switch back to kdm
<apachelogger_> kdm-kde4 is having serious issues
<wesley_> how ?
<apachelogger_> just uninstall kdm-kde4, that should popup a dialog so you can switch back to kdm
<apachelogger_> or
<apachelogger_> you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<apachelogger_> in that case you wouldn't have to uninstall kdm-kde4
<selckin> in any case notting should be allowed to touch home dirs imo, at least not that invasively
<wesley_> thanks what problems did it cause then ?
<apachelogger_> wesley_: broken translations, broken umlauts/accents, broken init script, well pretty much everything prefixed with broken ;-)
<smarter> yay, plasma taskbar with multiple lines \o/ http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/01/while-cats-away.html
<wesley_> ows did,tn know it had that big effect
<apachelogger_> selckin: that's very hypocritical IMHO, we wouldn't do anything else than KDE would do with a migration system
<nosrednaekim> smarter: w00t
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> I think postinst is the most reliable solution
<apachelogger_> though I'm a bit worried about the speed
<apachelogger_> because if it has to copy amarok covers and collection for say 5 users with a considerable big collection, it's gonna take some time
<apachelogger_> same for mails
<apachelogger_> hm
<nosrednaekim> I really don't think mails should be in .kde
<nosrednaekim> its way too dangerous and a bad design IMO
<wesley_> is kde4.1 a major or minor release?
<apachelogger_> minor
<apachelogger_> nosrednaekim: well, they are right now, and we have to put them there for the akonadi import
<apachelogger_> hm
<wesley_> apachelogger are you also on the kde4 devel?
<nosrednaekim> unless you symlink them like I do...
<apachelogger_> maybe we can just make postinst delegate the wizard the actions
<selckin> i would't even have enough free space for a copy :)
<apachelogger_> so it stores the config-definiton-set-amarok file in /foo/bar, and writes a config to /etc/kubuntu-wizard so the wizard will process config-defintion-set-amarok on login and then write it into the user config, so it doesn't do it again
<apachelogger_> though that might also cause speed issues with a lot of package updates
<apachelogger_> *think*
<apachelogger_> ah, it's all very unhealthy :P
<apachelogger_> my brain might explode
<apachelogger_> bad thing to happen at this point
 * apachelogger_ takes the stress ball for a walk
<wesley_> OpenGL Shaders not supported how do i get that supported i have a intel chipset
<wesley_> OpenGL Shaders not supported how do i get that supported i have a intel chipset
<jpatrick> !repeat > wesley_
<todobg> when will see amarok 2 in repo?
<smarter> amarok2 packages are broken :/
<smarter> they're in the ppa
<smarter> apachelogger_: ping
<todobg> broken or ok?
<nosrednaekim> wesley_: use Xrender
<smarter> broken.
<todobg> ccc
<wesley_> i ment not to repeat was just that i needed to reboot
<wesley_> where do i find xrender
<jpatrick> !support > wesley_
<nosrednaekim> wesley_: under advanced options
<apachelogger_> smarter: broken?
<smarter> hum works now
<apachelogger_> pfft
<smarter> apachelogger_: seem to be related to your test version
<apachelogger_> sure, blame the test version :P
<wesley_> nosrednaekim: kde3 or kde4 systemsettings?
<smarter> there was no -phonon package so the two packages had same files
<nosrednaekim> wesley_: in the desktop effects settings... in any case, please take this to #kubuntu-kde4
<smarter> going to see how long it takes to crash this one :P
<smarter> there's no icon for amarok2 in the menu
<apachelogger_> lol
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: would you like a pre-release of the compizconfig app ?
<todobg> amarok2 have icon here and ok
<todobg> lol for this warning
<todobg> :)
<smarter> "kbuildsycoca4(23344) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in "kde4/krita_ora.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailingsemicolon)." << is that a kubuntu bug or krita bug?
<seele> Riddell: where is the kubuntu group picture from the release party?
<seele> Riddell: i havent seen anyone post it yet
<allee> smarter: a 'bug' in desktop file, so krita
<Nightrose> Riddell: there is a fan page for ubuntu on facebook now - I think we should have one forkubuntu as well
<smarter> there's no kde4 wrapper script for krandrtray
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: was that a typo?
<smarter> so the krandrtray KDE4 entry in menu doesn't work
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: ?
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: "forkubuntu"
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Nightrose> hehe yea - for kubuntu
<Nightrose> ;-)
<smarter> very weird
<smarter> I closed and krandrtray-kde4
<smarter> and my computer crashed...
<smarter> even magic sysrq keys didn't work
<smarter> s/closed and/closed/
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: you should put it into svn
<Riddell> mm, not svn, put it into bzr
<Riddell> seele: no, I havn't seen it, the woman one neither
<apachelogger_> smarter: already have a local fix for krandrtray
<smarter> apachelogger_: are you talking about the "lack of wrapper script" issue or the "crash everything and kill your dog" issue? ;)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: will do....
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: should I just register a new project on launchpad?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: didn't mhb have his stuff in a project?
<Riddell> if not, then sure
<apachelogger_> smarter: wrapper
<nixternal> ryanakca: you like that little mockup? I was bored yesterday so I started playing around in Inkscape
<ryanakca> nixternal: yes, I do... interesting concept... it could be the main page / first page, and then we'd have to have a theme for the drupal site that follows
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> if we don't use it, there was a guy at the lug event yesterday who would be interested in having a similar concept done for him, so I win no matter what :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: put it up on the mockups page... its all we have from what I can see (w.k.o/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups has been loading all day, so I can't)
<nixternal> roger
<ryanakca> :)
 * ryanakca goes to change the batteries in his mouse
<Tm_T> I first read "in his house"
<Tm_T> "ooh, battery powered house, how convenient"
<nixternal> hehe
<jpatrick> rofl
<nixternal> we had to configure a LinkedIn account today for our business class and the professor said that it is a great utility when used....so I have already bugged 90% of the community I think :p
<ryanakca> Tm_T: rofl
<ryanakca> there we go, much better :)
<nixternal> click a link in the wiki, go on vacation..when you come back, the page should be loaded
<Tm_T> nixternal: nice, though, if you did bug me, you wasted your time
<nixternal> don't think I ran across your name
<Tm_T> because I don't use those things
<nixternal> we have to have 100% completion by friday
<Tm_T> I just keep evading ;)
 * ryanakca pokes the blasted wiki
<nixternal> I need 5 more confirmed contacts and that will get me to 100% and I also need 2 more references to take me up to a 100%
<nixternal> I at least got the svg and png uploaded
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, might be stupid question, but, is there some way to us (finnish loco) to have some "official" representative of Kubuntu too? as in not only loco leader
<Nightrose> nixternal: hehe add me
<Nightrose> then you got one more
<nixternal> roger that
 * nixternal logs back in to linkedin
<nixternal> done
<vorian> evening
<nixternal> Sargen Major vorian? :)
<vorian> lol
<Tm_T> hi kid
<vorian> aloha
<nixternal> vorian: you haven't updated your LinkedIn account in a while ey?
<vorian> what's that?
 * ryanakca scratches his head and googles to see what linkedin is
<nixternal> Stephen Stalcup
<nixternal> SGS Sergeant Major at US Army
<nixternal> Topeka, Kansas Area
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> that's weird
<nixternal> is that you?
<vorian> no
<nixternal> hahaha
<vorian> I was in the navy
<nixternal> wow, another Stalcup
<nixternal> oh ya, derr
<nixternal> GO NAVY!
<Tm_T> stalcup?
<vorian> What's weird is I was born in kansas
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> mix up in the hospital?
<nixternal> haha
<vorian> (dual identities!!!!)
<nixternal> no doubt
<nixternal> hijack his stuff!
<nixternal> Sergeant Major is big time
<vorian> hopefully he doesn't kill his family or something
<vorian> I'll prolly get the short end of that stick
<nixternal> probably why he hasn't updated his LinkedIn account :p
<vorian> mwahaha
<nixternal> no Internet in Leavenworth
<vorian> only pain
<nixternal> ya, I killed that spelling
<Tm_T> I prolly have most hc uniform here
<nixternal> and I got my certification to transfer prisoners from Leavonworth
<vorian> lucky you :P
<nixternal> Quantico is worse imho
<vorian> with all the feds?
<nixternal> ya
<vorian> i'd say so
<Tm_T> meh
<nixternal> the federal holding facility is nasty
<Riddell> Tm_T: representative in what way?
<Tm_T> Riddell: well some title to use when organising stuff
<Riddell> Tm_T: sure, you can be Chief Kubuntu Representative in Scandinavia
<Tm_T> and for contacts to authorities and business etc, I don't know
<Tm_T> Riddell: perfect
<nixternal> hey, I want to be official too, I am just scared to see the title :p
<Tm_T> Riddell: mail me some paper soon? ;)
<Riddell> the only thing we do with locos is list them on support.php
<Tm_T> Riddell: I know
<Tm_T> Riddell: but, I'm not ok to just make my own title to use, nor go to organise something big and expensive and be "just some guy/gal"
<Riddell> Tm_T: why not?  it's what everyone else does
<Tm_T> I know I know
<Riddell> I don't have a title
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> you have in my mind
<Tm_T> so does our loco contact(leader) in my mind
<nixternal> kbdfl, that is you Riddell, sounds like a good title to me :)
<Riddell> lots of people at the release event used /the/
<Riddell> as in "are you /the/ Jonathan Riddell"
<Tm_T> :))
<Riddell> I think that's about as fancy a title as I would want
<Tm_T> agreed there
<ryanakca> lol
<Tm_T> I don't like titles nor anything
 * ryanakca waves to /the/
<Tm_T> the end is nigh!
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> I just go with "active member" if anything needed ever, otherwise I stay with "just some guy/gal"
<Riddell> Tm_T: you are our Finish Kubuntu Contact
<Tm_T> mmmh
<Riddell> since you're who I'd go to to update the details on support.php
<Tm_T> heh
 * ryanakca checks the Todo page to see if it has been updated with any new tasks
<Riddell> ryanakca: merge qyoto into kdebindings
<Tm_T> I thank for your trust in this
<ryanakca> qyoto? into? I'm guessing that would mean take the two seperate packages and put them as one?
<ryanakca> s/as/into/
<ryanakca> Riddell: ?
<Tm_T> Riddell: aah, btw, something to add to http://www.kubuntu.org/support.php
<Riddell> ryanakca: yeah
<Riddell> ryanakca: apt-get source qyoto, and get kdebindings packaging from svn.debian.org pkg-kde
<Riddell> in branches/kde4/packages
<Riddell> get our current kdebindings from apt-get source kdebindings (currently it's only python)
<Riddell> and merge in to the debian source
<Riddell> Tm_T: what's htat?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I think ubuntu-fi website and forums should be mentioned too
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh, and mailinglist?
<Riddell> Tm_T: sure, pastebin me an approvriate sentence in HTML in Finish and English
<Riddell> appropriate
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh, I was writing plain txt, but sure html is doable in seconds
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks for reminding me on this :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://www.tm-travolta.net/tekstit/kubuntu-support.txt
<ryanakca> Riddell: what version do I put it at? 3.5.8-2 or 3.5.8-1ubuntu4 or 3.5.8-2ubuntu1 ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: -0ubuntu1, it hasn't been uploaded to debian yet
<Riddell> and we can send them the patch to merge in
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> Riddell: wait... do I rename the source package (currently kdebindings) or something since its already at -1ubuntu3 ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: sorry, kdebindings-kde4 for us
<Riddell> my mistake
<Riddell> but start with http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-kde/branches/kde4/packages/kdebindings/debian/
<ryanakca> yep, I have that
 * ryanakca is starting with the Debian source, and then bringing in the Ubuntu changes
<Riddell> hmm, the Debian package is less finished than I thought
<ryanakca> Universe?
<Riddell> yes, it's un iverse
 * ryanakca will take it as far as I can... which probably wont be very far, but at least its a start :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: since the debian packaging is basicly unstarted, it might be best to just add qyoto to the packaging we have for now
<Riddell> we want to get rid of the qyoto source package anyway, kdebindings is more up to date
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> so ditch debian and just merge qyoto into our own?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yep
<ryanakca> kk :)
<Riddell> this would be good to have packaged http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kepas+-+KDE+Easy+Publish+and+Share?content=73968
<Riddell> oh, please all test libqt3-mt 3:3.3.8-b-0ubuntu1
<ryanakca> Riddell: is it possible to package knotes-kde4, or do we have to wait for all of kdepim kde4 to be ready?
 * ryanakca => supper
<Riddell> ryanakca: if it's suitable for packaging that could be done
<ryanakca> okies, and then just drop it when kdepim is ready?
<Tm_T> Riddell: where's that package?
<vorian> I can take on Kepas
<vorian> or not :)
<tlayton> hey, on hardy, i all of a sudden got this error today when starting kontact or kmail.  "kontact: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: fstat64"
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-22
<ryanakca> Riddell: for kdebindings-kde4, do I drop all the KDE3 stuff from the package?
<tlayton> ryanakca: are you going to include kross?
<ryanakca> tlayton: dunno. I'm just merging qyoto into the kdebindings and renaming it to kdebindings-kde4
<tlayton> just curious. liquidweather requires it in superkaramba-kde4
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: hey, in debian/rules for qyoto there's "binary-post-install/qyoto-examples::". Do I put it in kdebindings' qyoto-examples.postinstall or rules?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i tend to chuck it in rules.  i've never done a postisnt.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ok, thanks
<ryanakca> but as for a "install/qyoto-examples::", I assume I'm safe in putting it in qyoto-examples.install since its just a bit of dash/bash script?
<ryanakca> nevermind
<blizzzek> gn8
<jjesse> evening :)
<Jucato> good evening jjesse!
 * Jucato wishes this week were over...
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<jjesse> if the week was over i would be sitting in the airport waiting for a flight home, instead of sittting in an airport wiaitng for a flight there
<jjesse> blazing speed at Denver International Airport
<jjesse_> :)
<jjesse> see what i mean about blazing fast connections :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<jjesse> i love add supported wireless
<jjesse> its awesoe
<jjesse> <tap> <tap> is this thing still on/
<Tm_T> no
<jjesse> thta's what i figured
<Tm_T> ;)
<ryanakca> stdin: ping, how would one go by packaging just a section of the kdepim branch?
<ryanakca> aka knotes-kde4?
<Jucato> ryanakca: btw you were able to successfully build kdebindings-kde4?
<ryanakca> Jucato: I need to talk to Riddell about it tomorrow
<stdin> ryanakca: not easily, you'd need to separate it out into another source package unless you build all of kdepim but only create a knotes .deb
<Jucato> ryanakca: you might run into problems with smoke, since it seems to still be using Qt 3 stuff... and smoke is required for the ruby bindings... so...
<ryanakca> Jucato: ah, well, for now we aren't going for kdebindings-kde4, just merging qyoto into kdebindings (kde3)... and then when Debian gets the kde4 section further along, I guess we'll merge up / to that...
<ryanakca> well, at least I'm not going for it.
<Jucato> good luck :)
<ryanakca> stdin: ah... hmmm. shucks :)
 * Jucato is more interested in the python bindings more than anything :)
<ryanakca> stdin: so, make a knotes~svn<today> take kdepim/knotes and put it into knotes~svn<today>/src ... and build around that?
<ryanakca> hey apachelogger__
 * Jucato wonders if it shouldn't be easier to cherry pick what to build now that KDE uses cmake...
 * ryanakca shrugs
 * Jucato shrugs too
<stdin> ryanakca: just about, you don't need to make the directory. just check-out the source and put a debian/ dir (and remove the .svn dirs)
<Jucato> I really never got the hang of debian packaging :(
<ryanakca> Jucato: :(
<Jucato> ryanakca: yeah... I have a recurring pattern of learning then forgetting... and the cycle repeats every 6 months... :
<Jucato> like now, I'm about to enter that part of learning again :P
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> stdin: hmm... according to dependency-graph.dot... knotes depends on kontact and kressources, and kresources depends on wizards and karm... :|
<stdin> ryanakca: probably a good idea to forget about knotes-kde4 until kdepim is released then
 * ryanakca nods
<Jucato> or compile it from source if you really need it.. :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, for whenever you get up in the morning, I asked in -motu for a bit of help in the merging process, and Laserjock recommends talking to you before recreating the .orig.tar.gz, since kdebindings was originally distributed as a tarball from kde.org
<ryanakca> Riddell: and modifying an upstream tarball is "sorta fishy"... I can't just plop the qyoto source into the kdebindings-3.5.8/ dir, update the debian/ dir and run debuild -S -sa because of some of qyoto's binary files, which spit out errors of this type:
<ryanakca> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to qyoto/csharp/qyoto/examples/graphicsview/collidingmice/images/cheese.jpg: binary file contents changed
<ryanakca> Riddell: you can find the whole list of errors here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52952/ , and my debian/ dir at http://blog.ryanak.ca/kdebindings-3.5.8.debian.tar.gz
<ryanakca> Jucato: or that :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: how does this mockup look? http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mockupwipmf3.png
<Jucato> I'm not nixternal. the mockup looks good except for the grey... :P
<jjesse> i agree i'm not nixternal (not that i would want to be) but i like it ;0
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> maybe the grey could be less gray and/or a bit translucent?
<ryanakca> Jucato: credits to mhb :)
<Jucato> I'll remember to pat his back when he's here
<ryanakca> Jucato: I think the grey is just to show themeable areas?
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> hopefully :)
<jjesse> awesome flight delayed for an hour
<ryanakca> lol
<jjesse> good thing there is power nearby for my laptop
<Jucato> ouch...
<Jucato> you really have the worst of luck when it comes to airports and hotels... :(
<jjesse> yup
<jjesse> i do which sucks cause i travel so much
<Tm_T> I have never been outside my "own territory" :-P
<jjesse> Tm_T:  that used to be me before i started being a consultant
<Jucato> I don't even have my "own territory" to be outside of....
 * ryanakca wonders as to what the definition of "own territory" is...
<jjesse> i assumed it was home state? or something similar?
<ryanakca> my own territory is his bedroom and his desk... even though its not really his since his parents can tell him to clean it... and its in their house...
<Tm_T> jjesse: what kind of consultant?
<Tm_T> my own territory is, well, better not to tell =)
<jjesse> computer consultant for a company that specializes in Symantec/Altiris
<ryanakca> jjesse: isn't that some kind of antivirus company? Norton?
<jjesse> actually in charge of training for my company (but its a small department working on builing it)
<Tm_T> yeh
<jjesse> ryanakca: symantec makes norton antivirus, owns veritas backup exec and altiris
<ryanakca> jjesse: ah :)
<jjesse> basically the company i work for does systems management
 * ryanakca nods
<jjesse> or as we like to refer it asset lifecycle management
<jjesse> altiris makes a product that can deploy computers (images), inventory the machine, do asset management, helpdesk (service desk), software deployment, windows patch deployment
<ryanakca> heh :)
 * ryanakca => bed
<Jucato> g'night ryanakca!
<jjesse_> grumble link dropped in airport
<jjesse> did it make senses what i said altiris does
<Jucato> jjesse: [10:18] * ryanakca => bed
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> wow this ad supported wifi is terribly slow
<jjesse> i just typed ad supported wife :)
<vorian> boo yaa!
<vorian> Cloverfield is awesome
<jjesse> yeah?
<vorian> yes
<vorian> Make sure to take a Dramamine if you go see it though
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> hrmm i see 6.06.2 was released, any kubuntu changes ?
<ScottK> jjesse: It's just a reroll of the CD with all the security/updates added in.  So whatever was in the archive is now on the CD.
<ScottK> The biggest changes were in the kernel for new hardware support.
<jjesse> ScottK: thanks, should we have an announcement like ubuntu does?
<jjesse> like on the webiste
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> I think it's mostly of interest for ubuntu-server
<ScottK> Since we don't have another LTS for people to upgrade too, I'd say the less mention the better.
<jjesse> ok thats fine with me i guess
<ryanakca> jjesse: back for a minute (I sat up in bed with the realisation that I forgot to print my homework)... Yes, that altiris stuff makes sense... quite interesting too :)
<jjesse> ryanakca: it is, i wish there was better linux support, it is there but not as good as it could be
<jjesse> they support red hat and sled
<ryanakca> sled? hmm... so if you were running RH... you could deploy images, software, patches, etc?
<jjesse> ryanakca: yes i could
<jjesse> ryanakca: i could deploy images of any OS
<jjesse> but patches and software for sled and red hat
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> I'm guessing closed source, so no way of modifying/fixing it to work with the Debian family?
<jjesse> yes closed source but at UDS malcolm and i had a call with altiris on getting debian/ubuntu support
<jjesse> and it s currently not in the roadmap
<ryanakca> heh
<jjesse> but i have the product working on my kubuntu virtual machines doing software delivery and inventory but in a non-supported way
 * ryanakca nods
<jjesse> anyways i'll let you go to bed :)
 * Jucato runs away with ryanakca's bed
<jjesse> lol
<ryanakca> eh... I think I'll be here for a while.
<Jucato> no choice now :D
<jjesse> anyways its a great tool for enterprises, most of our customers are 3k to 7k client
<jjesse> s
 * ryanakca 's keyboard layout is messed up in KDE4... so either I sed all my accented letters to \'{a}, \^{e}, etc... or try to fix the keyboard layout... hmmm
<Jucato> why do I always associate "Enterprise" with the U.S.S. Enterprise?
<jjesse> Jucato: i do the same
<Tm_T> I do with bloated java spaghetti
<Tm_T> "because it needs some enterprise!
<Tm_T> "
<ryanakca> heh... looks like kde4 keyboard shortcuts are "cancelling" out my right-alt-symbol-character...
<jjesse> bummer
 * ryanakca decides to switch to KDE3... brb
<jjesse> i really like marking bugs as invalid or fix released based on the comments in the bug :)
<ryanakca> fixed ˙˙ partally
<jjesse> what is fixed partially?
<jjesse> your keyboard shortcuts?
<jjesse> Jucato:for bug # 17751 you last asked if there was a status update on 2007-03-14, would you mind closing out this bug?
<jjesse> as there has been no response
<jjesse> hrmm heading out fo find food, maybe be  back later
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping ping ding-a-ling!
 * Hobbsee throws pebbles
<ScottK2> Get a bigger rock.
<QMario> Have any of you experienced a bug in which when you press "Ctrl+Tab" on the last tab of Konqueror 4, it crashes immediately?
 * genii sips a coffee and wonders if there's some known fix
<QMario> Hello genii!!! :)
<QMario> Genii, I think I have met you before. :)
<genii> QMario: <laughing> yes. I am the same genii in #kubuntu and #ubuntu and here
<genii> QMario: I am sorry you do not seem to be getting much feedback. I think no one knows yet of this last tab then Ctrl-Tab bug/issue
<QMario> Genii, have you been able to reproduce it?
<genii> QMario: I'm on 3.5.8 right now
<QMario> Ahh...
<genii> QMario: If it's a reproducible error, report it to launchpad
<genii> QMario: I'll check my kde4 box tomorrow and try. If same occurs I will also file a bug report
<genii> Can no one here test the last tab ctrl-tab crash ??
<yuriy> genii: don't see it here
<yuriy> though, what's ctrl-tab supposed to do, cause i don't think it's working
<genii> yuriy: It is supposed to toggle thru the open tabs in konq
<yuriy> i figured, but it doesn't seem to work
<hads> doh, kmail broke.
<yuriy> i've had some issues with keyboard shortcuts in kde4 in general
<Jucato> genii: that's not the default KDE/Konq behavior though...
<genii> Hmm
<Jucato> hm.. I don't think Ctrl+Tab is set to anything by default in KDE 4.0 after all... but certainly not for Konqueror's tab switching
<hads> Doesn't switch tabs here but hitting it does crash Konqueror.
<QMario> Hads, I knew it! :)
<QMario> Hads, or rather, I had it! ;)
<hads> What -dbg package will give the symbols for that?
<QMario> Hads, I don't know, but try running it with gdb. I tried it with gdb, and it gave me 0xb6e7ece0 in QTabWidget::qt_metacall () from /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4
<hads> Yeah, same here but not symbols so it isn't too much use.
<hads> kmail gives an undefined symbol here after the last update in case it's not known yet; "kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: fstat64"
<stdin> hads: have you reported it on launchpad?
<hads> stdin: Not yet, will do just organising dinner :)
<stdin> hads: I'll report it, and you can confirm then
<hads> stdin: Oh, thanks much. I will confirm after tea when I see it.
<stdin> it's bug #185004
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185004 in kdepim "KMail symbol lookup error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185004
<apache|mobile> who is going to package Kepas?
<smarter> apache|mobile: what is Kepas?
<apache|mobile> smarter: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3221
<smarter> seems cool, does it only works with KDE zeroconf?
<apache|mobile> well, zeroconf = that stupid apple peer detection crap
<apache|mobile> so it can interact with every app capable of this
<apache|mobile> in theory at least ;-)
<apache|mobile> packaging shouldn't be difficult from what I see
<apache|mobile> COPYING is missing
<apache|mobile> that should be all
<smarter> according to kde-apps it's under gpl(2+?)
<apache|mobile> yeah, and GPL requires the source distributor to add a full copy of the license to the src
<smarter> apache|mobile: so what should we do? Mail the author, patch the source?
<apache|mobile> mail the author
<smarter> apache|mobile: I'll do it
<apache|mobile> woohooo
 * apache|mobile is dying of the heat in his class
<hads> Thanks for reporting that stdin, confirmed.
<smarter> apache|mobile: do you know where exactly in the GPL it is stated that you must provide a copy of it?
<apache|mobile> just grep for "full copy" .... I think
<apache|mobile> or complete copy
<apache|mobile> something with copy at least ;-)
<hads> heh
<smarter> found
<smarter> but it's "you should have received a copy ..." I don't think it's a requirement (but IANAL ;))
<apache|mobile> smarter: "give any other recipients of the Program a copy of this License"
<apache|mobile> GFDL and LGPL are clearer on this
<apache|mobile> LGPL: "You must supply a copy of this License."
<apache|mobile> GFDL:
<apache|mobile> "To use this License in a document you have written, include a copy of
<apache|mobile> the License in the document and put the following...."
<smarter> apache|mobile: it's packaged and it works ;)
<apache|mobile> woohoo
<blizzzek> hi
<apache|mobile> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/path7055.png
<apache|mobile> ahoy blizzzek
<blizzzek> howdy apache|mobile
<emonkey> moin apache|mobile
<apache|mobile> hoi emonkey
<sebas> \sh_away: You can read up on the releaste-team ML
<buz> latest updates this morning have broken kmail for me
<buz> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: fstat64 (i'm on x86)
<hads> bug #185004
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185004 in kdepim "KMail symbol lookup error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185004
<buz> i must either be stupid or launchpad's search function broken
<buz> probably the former :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you have any major problem if some of us moderate the entire kubuntu-users ML?
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what do you mean by "the entire"?
<apache|mobile> Riddell: everything not sent by subscriber I guess
<Riddell> non subscriber post is rejected
<Riddell> with the exception of spam
<Hobbsee> everything sent by the list, at all.
<Riddell> ryanakca: qyoto should already be in kdebindings-kde4
<Hobbsee> unless bible talk is suddenly appropriate for a kubuntu support list?
<Jucato> :D
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how do you suggest to moderate that?  set some users on Hold posts?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've put in some holds at the moment
<Hobbsee> Riddell: otherwise, get people to check the list regularly, and moderate every single post thru there, until they get the idea.
<hads> Sounds like some annoying work.
<hads> Oh, that is a large OT thread.
<Hobbsee> hads: that's not the only one
<Hobbsee> see the stuff about list ettiquite on the alternatives to kubuntu
<hads> Ug. I see what you're saying. Moderating an entire list like that would create a bit of work though. Perhaps some stern words and a few moderation bits would work.
<hads> Doh.
<hads> Ug. I see what you're saying. Moderating an entire list like that would create a bit of work though. Perhaps some stern words and a few moderation bits would work.
<Riddell> stern words often don't work on mailing lists, they just generate more disussion
<Hobbsee> hads: yeah.  will try that one first
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, i can't see my own post yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that depends on what you do with the resulting discussion :)
<hads> More moderation bits :)
<Hobbsee> 'xactly
<LongPointyStick> jpatrick: hmm?
<_StefanS_> hi there
<_StefanS_> anyone else expericened kde4 on hardy having problems loading the desktop (it just returns back to kdm) ?
<_StefanS_> just happened recently; dont know exactly why...
<Riddell> _StefanS_: kdm from kde 3?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes kdm 3
<_StefanS_> I cant recall having removed any packages belonging to kde4
<_StefanS_> wierd..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I tried deleting ~/.kde4 in case that some settings were corrupted
<_StefanS_> Riddell: to no avail..
<Riddell> _StefanS_: look in ~/.xsession-errors
<Riddell> (from linux command line)
<_StefanS_> 2secs
<_StefanS_> seems like i have to relogin to kde4 and check it from a console.
<_StefanS_> brb
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://enhance-it.dk/kde4-xsession-errors.txt
<_StefanS_> I wonder if its the composite thats making problems..
<Riddell> You don't have permission to access /kde4-xsession-errors.txt on this server.
<_StefanS_> oh sorry
<_StefanS_> Riddell: try again
<_StefanS_> brb, I'm trying to re-enable composite
<_StefanS_> Riddell: enabling composite didn't make a difference, is there any files in ~/.kde related to kde4?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: certainly shouldn't be
<Riddell> no harm to move it temporarily though
<Riddell> _StefanS_: does kde 4 start in xephyr?
<Riddell> do apps start under kde 3?
<Riddell> (does kde 3 start?)
<_StefanS_> kde4 apps works fine under kde3
<_StefanS_> I'm trying xephyr now
<_StefanS_> Riddell: wow thats odd...
<_StefanS_> Riddell: works great in xephyr with sounds and what not..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm moving .kde just for testing
<_StefanS_> brb
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well, moving .kde doesnt make a difference
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Guess its something related to composite afterall
<_StefanS_> Riddell: enabling AIGLX again didn't make a difference either. Do you know
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any packages that may rely on plasma or the other way around?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: try running /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde from within a full session?
<Riddell> or starting /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kwin or plasma
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'll trye that
<_StefanS_> Riddell: [ 1340.266578] klauncher[27553]: segfault at 00000095 eip b753dfc7 esp bffee040 error 4
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is that bad ? :)
<Riddell> doesn't sound good
<Riddell> no idea what would cause it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I guess I could try startkde with sh -x to see what happens during the script.. maybe its just a stupid mistake somewhere
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: please install the -dbg packages to get proper output
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: did that now
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: what part of startkde is supposed to loop until the you logout ?
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: by looping I mean when you are inside kde, and once you logout it will shutdown alle kde services properly
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: it won't
<apache|mobile_> startkde _starts_ kde :P
<apache|mobile_> kdeinit takes care of logout AFAIK
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: ok, so it detaches itself from startkde ?
<apache|mobile_> yep
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: how should I see the debugging messages now. ?
<apache|mobile_> logout
<apache|mobile_> choose failsafe as session type
<apache|mobile_> login
<_StefanS_> did that.
<apache|mobile_> you should get a konsole
<apache|mobile_> startkde
<_StefanS_> yes
<apache|mobile_> well
<apache|mobile_> with path
<_StefanS_> startkde crashes my xsession..
<apache|mobile_> oh
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: hardy?
<_StefanS_> so I put in some sleeps
<_StefanS_> yes on hardy
<apache|mobile_> downgrade xorg
<apache|mobile_> somehow they managed to break the composite crap
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: argh..
<apache|mobile_> so when kwin tries to start
<apache|mobile_> x goes wocka
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: great...
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: any idea how to downgrade it?
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: havent done that before
<apache|mobile_> *shurg*
<apache|mobile_> someone was investigating on this the other day
<apache|mobile_> smarter maybe?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: xserver is the culprit it seems... ^
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: well I guess the easiest would be to download the package, and install it manually then ?
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: no wonder my xserver crashes yesterday when I used nvidia-xsettings to query opengl information.. x segfaulted on me.
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: you probabably have the old version in your apt cache
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: well I'm going to check that..
<_StefanS_> opengl/composite..
<_StefanS_> wrong word :D
<apache|mobile_> aye
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: xserver-xorg-core?
<smarter> apache|mobile_: nop, and I don't have hardy to check
<apache|mobile_> hm
 * apache|mobile_ checks his logs
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: I probably only have the logs at home :S
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: thats ok.. I downgraded xserver, but seems like it wasn't enought
<_StefanS_> enough
<apache|mobile_> <gribelu> apachelogger_: my dead KDE4 was caused by some weird problem that somehow borked the xorg GLX extension.. reinstalled some random packages and everything works again :D
<apache|mobile_> gribelu: pling
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: technically it can be -core your driver, libdri and libdrm I think
<_StefanS_> oka
<_StefanS_> not in my cache... gotta pick it up from the archive.ubuntu.com..
<smarter> apache|mobile_: my kepas package is ready, should I upload it to revu?
<ryanakca> Riddell: *scratches his head*... so I was supposed to merge qyoto into kdebindings-kde4?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<apache|mobile_> smarter: did upstream add a gpl yet?
<smarter> nop, I'm still not sure about that
<ryanakca> Riddell: ah, well now.
<Riddell> sorry if that wasn't clear
<apache|mobile_> Riddell: can you please explain smarter why a full copy of the GPL is to be included in the sources
<ryanakca> Riddell: np, so I guess since qyoto is already in kdebindings-kde4, all I need to do is update the debian/ dir?
 * apache|mobile_ joins a political discussion
<mhb> hello young lovers, wherever you are...
 * Riddell looking down upon london from Canonical Tower
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Riddell: say hello to people from me, "the Overseer" ;-P
<apache|mobile_> pfft, sure make us jealous :P
<apache|mobile_> smarter: you can upload to revu, but add a comment, that a full copy of gpl is missing
<smarter> apache|mobile_: k.
<smarter> "  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libplasma-dev which is a virtual package." ?
<apache|mobile_> smarter: gutsy?
<smarter> my /etc/pbuilderrc says hardy
<apache|mobile_> strange
<Hobbsee> Riddell: planning world domination?
<apache|mobile_> sudo pbuilder --login
<apache|mobile_> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<smarter> oh... didn't know I had a ~/.pbuilderrc...
<apache|mobile_> ah :D
<smarter> stupid me
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: any idea what path on archive.ubuntu.com I should use to get that xserver-xorg-core ? I cant seem to find it anywhere..
<Tm_T> Riddell: was there some issues in my contact additions? or is it just for later, wondering if I need to edit it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no but if you ever need a good place to throw objects at MI5 from, this is about as good as it gets
<cheguevara> morning
<Hobbsee> haha
<smarter> _StefanS_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/ ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do we automatically drop all mail that's not sent by a subscriber or something?
<mhb> hmm, this lagging is evil... hope my first "hello" got through
<Hobbsee> mhb: it didn't
<_StefanS_> smarter: I wonder why i couldn't see it... oh well. thanks
<mhb> in that case ... hello young lovers, wherever you are...
 * apache|mobile_ loves kdm
<apache|mobile_> hey ho mhb
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: bugger.
 * Hobbsee tries again
 * apache|mobile_ tries the new kdm package
<smarter> apachelogger_: I've updated my pbuilder to hardy but it still doesn't find libplasma-dev :/
<Hobbsee> smarter: got universe enabled?
<smarter> is it enabled by default?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> follow !pbuilder.
<smarter> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<xRaich[o]2x> nice! kdm finally works ^^
<smarter> Hobbsee: thanks, it works now :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> can someone confirm flash is broken in konqueror hardy ?
<smarter> Tonio_: latest version of flash is broken in konqueror gutsy and hardy(but I think there's some patches in hardy), see: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3162 and: http://mikearthur.co.uk/index.php/?p=171 for a workaround
<Tonio_> smarter: I as just searching for a workarroundin fact :)
<smarter> Tonio_: you could also use the old version of flash
<Tonio_> smarter: okay got the patch :)
<Tonio_> smarter: I prefer to fix kde, since the latest flash has a lot of security fixes in it
<Tonio_> I prepare a patch and will upload the fix in a moment
<Tonio_> hardy only of course
<smarter> we should backport it to gutsy
<Tonio_> yep I agree
<Tonio_> smarter: but I don't play with backports and security fixes
<Tonio_> smarter: I used to in the past, but the process is so stupidly long......
<Tonio_> smarter: and btw not respected sometimes by canonical employees, so I don't see any reason to waste my time on that point
<Tonio_> but if soembody wants to backport my package, you're welcome !
<Riddell> Tonio_: hardy does have the original flash patch
<Riddell> I don't know if there's an updated version
<Riddell> let me know if it works
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the patch here, testing :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: there's olready a patch for gutsy ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: there's alreay a patch in hardy
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah...
<Tonio_> which package is fixed, kdebase ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't see any upload that sees to fix this...
<Tonio_> for hardy at least
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what about that videodvd:/ kio fix for k3b in hardy ? did you upload it?
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_ btw :)
<Tonio_> hey _StefanS_
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks to be kubuntu_9917_flash_xembed.diff
<Tonio_> Riddell: right, well the patch seems to need a few changes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I got them here locally, in the form of a second patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing locally
<Tonio_> Riddell: see http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=761919
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks, I havn't really tested it
<Tonio_> those are the needed changes
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I'm pretty sure it is in
<Tonio_> Riddell: well original patch doesn't work btw
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok cool, or groovy even.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nawp.. just checked not there :( (/usr/lib/kde3/kio_videodvd.la|so)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: have a diff I should upload then ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: from changelog:  [ Stefan Skotte ]o * kio_videodvd wasn't installed correctly
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebase building locally
<Riddell> but I don't see it in any of k3b's .install files
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to fix the packaging ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can do while kdebase builds
<_StefanS_> thats odd..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well just need to run dh_install --list-missing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and then fix the .install files, I guess
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I sent you the patch, can you see whats wrong?
<Tonio_> lemme look
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum, second half of the package just isn't there ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: since you added the package, looks like you just missed that part ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: uploading
<_StefanS_> oh :)
<_StefanS_> cool thanks!
<_StefanS_> videodvd:/ kio slave is quite amazing ;)
<_StefanS_> seamless integration with libdvdcss..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: upoloaded
<_StefanS_> :)
<smarter> kepas uploaded to revu ;) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kepas (I'm currently uploading a new version)
<apachelogger_> Good news everyone!
<apachelogger_> I can attend the meeting
<apachelogger_> woohooo
<_StefanS_> apachelogger_: hey congrats ! :)
<apachelogger_> _StefanS_: hehe, thaks
<apachelogger_> +n somewhere
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: when is the meeting exactly ?
<Tonio_> and hello btw !
<apachelogger_> hey Tonio_, see topic
 * apachelogger_ heads over to kdm's websvn
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: thanks :)
<apachelogger_> bah
<apachelogger_> kdm ain't becoming any better in 0.1
 * Tonio_ is packaging latest kaffeine
<apachelogger_> meh
<apachelogger_> dragonplayer ftw! :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: for kde3 ;)
<apachelogger_> one can run dragonplayer on KDE 3 ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: don't forget I don't work on kde4 atm :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: hehe
<apachelogger_> that's probably the reason of these stupid wrappe scripts
<apachelogger_> which cause serious headache for me
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: yep I'm not fully for those wrapper scripts
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: makes kde4 apps packaging harder
<apachelogger_> also, when kde4 switches to /usr we will all end up in hell
<apachelogger_> have to change all packages again
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: yep
<Tonio_> on the other side, that helps me to test kde4 apps
<apachelogger_> yeah
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: as kwin refuses to work with my fglrx driver and card
<apachelogger_> well, it might not be that bad if we get a lot of people to work on the transition
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: yep
<apachelogger_> weekend-kde4-transition
<apachelogger_> get some motus to revu debdiffs and upload
<apachelogger_> others to create the debdiffs
<apachelogger_> and everything should be done on monday
<Riddell> apachelogger_: what does ftw mean?
<apachelogger_> for the win
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhh
<apachelogger_> :D
<Tonio_> I though it was something like f*** the world
<Riddell> sounds rude
<apachelogger_> ah, that's my latest invention ... f*** the world, universe rules :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: haha
<apachelogger_> Riddell: do you happen to know what the point of debian's custom session for kdm is?
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: talking about kde4 transition to /usr
<Riddell> apachelogger_: custom session?
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: all packages have to be fixed btw as they will be renamed I guess to "no kde4 suffix"
<apachelogger_> Riddell: 10_kdm_no_custom.diff in workspace, adds a static session to kdm, which does absolutely nothing
<Riddell> has anyone tested the new libqt3-mt?
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you archive-admining today?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, I should indeed
<Riddell> any requests?
<apachelogger_> Tonio_: yeah, would be reasonable to do this all at once
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  I've got a rather complex backport request in the hopper I was hoping could get done.
<apachelogger_> Tonio_: the thing is just... actually we whould have to rename all kde3 packages to -kde3 then
<ScottK> Riddell: It's Bug 183914 and the source backports are already uploaded.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183914 in dapper-backports "Please Backport clamav-0.92~dfsg-2 from Hardy to Dapper" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183914
 * apachelogger_ notes that some debian patches appear rather strange to him
<Riddell> apachelogger_: I don't know, look in the changelog or svn commits, or ask them
 * apachelogger_ heads over to the svn commits
<apachelogger_> changelog tells exactly nothing about patches
<Riddell> ScottK: they just need me to approved them from unapproved right?
<ScottK> Riddell: First clamav needs to be approved and then go through binary NEW.
<ScottK> Then once that's out, the others and the source backports need approved/done.
<ScottK> We should only have to do this once to get all the dapper stuff on the current clamav API.
 * ScottK crosses fingers
<Riddell> ScottK: don't they have versioned build-depends?
<ScottK> Riddell: The issues is they need to build against the newer library.
<Riddell> ScottK: right, so they should have the versioned build-depend
<ScottK> issues/issue
<ScottK> Yes.  I guess that they should.  Some of them do.  I know that some don't (I didn't change it if it wasn't already present).
<Riddell> ScottK: well I can let clamav through then, but you may need to poke me to remind me about the binary new then letter the rest through
<ScottK> Sure.  No problem.  I can keep an eye on when it's built.  Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: voila
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> freeflying: ping
<Riddell> freeflying: ttf-wqy-zenhei has wqy-zenhei.ttf, is there no source for that?
 * txwikinger wonders why his keyboard is not working anymore after logging in
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: uhh oh.... someone in the support channel was jst complaining about the same thng
<txwikinger> really?
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: yeah <_< it works in recovery X and on the login screen, but not in normal X
<txwikinger> It works on the login prompt, but not after login.. after tried a different user though
<txwikinger> however, remotely starting the same apps from another computer with X-forward works
<txwikinger> same user
<apachelogger_> not KDE 4 I hope?
<nosrednaekim> do you have a laptop?
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger_: nope;)
<txwikinger> no 3.5.8 on gutsy
<apachelogger_> phew
<apachelogger_> :D
<txwikinger> nosrednaekim: It is my laptop
<txwikinger> I am on a desktop ssh-ed on the laptop atm
<iRon> txwikinger: using kxkb ?
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: curious.. what model?
<txwikinger> iRon: yes I believe so
<txwikinger> nosrednaekim: Fujitsu-Siemens
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: ok, go into the main channel and talk to Beanos
<iRon> txwikinger: there were an issue with kxbk on my laptop..
<iRon> txwikinger: i solved it by removing xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<txwikinger> removes xserver-xorg-input-all too
<iRon> yep.. and install xserver-xorg-input-kbd
<iRon> if it is not installed
<txwikinger> already is
<iRon> don't know why, but if evdev installed it overrides Driver "kbd" settings in xorg.conf
<iRon> txwikinger: btw.. i'm on hardy.. :)
<txwikinger> ah
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: seems to be a kde problem (joy!)
<txwikinger> I almost think some kde settings must have been messed up
<txwikinger> nosrednaekim: I am a problem! you can ask anybody about that ;)
<iRon> nosrednaekim: i think not kde.. but xorg.. because it failes for me not only in kde, but in gnome, openbox, ...
<nosrednaekim> iRon: but what about failsafe?
<nosrednaekim> iRon: you have the same problem?
<txwikinger> probably something with the gestures settings
<txwikinger> that box came up just bevor
<iRon> nosrednaekim: failsafe too.. it stops after i execute in konsole `xmodmap ...'
<nosrednaekim> the other guy had just installed a modified version of wine
<nosrednaekim> iRon: well, the guy i'm talking to has a working failsafe
<iRon> yes.. it works.. but when i execute setxkbmap and xmodmap it stops
<nosrednaekim> ah...
<iRon> nosrednaekim: in any session (gnome, failsafe, openbox, ..)
<iRon> kde.. :)
<iRon> kde4 too
<iRon> i could install xserver-xorg-input-evdev and try to reproduce this again
<txwikinger> must be individual kde settings... second user works
<iRon> txwikinger: with enabled kxkb for layout switching ?
<txwikinger> I thought I disabled that in the non-working user... but I may misunderstand what you mean
<txwikinger> Do you mean the xkb for like compose key?
<iRon> txwikinger: don't know what is `compose keu
<iRon> :)
<iRon> I mean System Settings - Regional & Language - Keyboard Layout - Enable keyboard layouts
<txwikinger> yep.. that's it
<txwikinger> I meant the Xkb options there
<iRon> yep
<txwikinger> yes I dsiabled that still no luck
<iRon> you need to remove settings file.. not just disable. $ rm ~/.kde/share/config/kxkbrc
<iRon> backup it first if needed :)
<txwikinger> :)
<iRon> and then logout/login
<iRon> disabling from system settings doesn't helped.. need to remove
<txwikinger> ah
<txwikinger> I think I found the problem.. they keyboard works... just very slow?
<nosrednaekim> slow keys
<iRon> then this is another issue :)
<nosrednaekim> ah! yeap... the other jst found it was the same prblem :)
<txwikinger> k.. that was it
<iRon> txwikinger: kxkbrc ? or what?
<txwikinger> slow keys in kaccessrc
<iRon> ah :)
<txwikinger> switch itself somehow on
<txwikinger> I think I had that once before, that's why I got on the right track
<nixternal> Hobbsee: pong pong pong-a-long :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please do the endeavour backport out of bug Bug 183914 (it's endeavour 2.7.5-1ubuntu1 from Feisty).  That'll solve the one other place that versioned build-depends aren't going to just do the right thing.
<ScottK> Urgh.  Bug 183914
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183914 in dapper-backports "Please Backport clamav-0.92~dfsg-2 from Hardy to Dapper" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183914
<ScottK> clamav is building nicely so far ....
<Riddell> erk, kmail broken
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hm, i'm about to go to bed.  mind reponging when i wake up again?
 * Hobbsee starts rejecting the OT bible discussions
<selckin> Hobbsee++
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> stdin: on yakuake-kde4 why -DCMAKE_SKIP_RPATH=ON ?
<Riddell> stdin: I've accepted it, but I would have thought it may not work without rpaths
<\sh> Riddell, when in a kde session, is DESKTOP_SESSION=kde set ?
<Riddell> \sh: or kde4
<Riddell> that might be kdm only thought
<\sh> Riddell, well, at least something else then gnome ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum the kde for flash seems incomplete at the moment
<Tonio_> Riddell: still segfaulting here
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll wait for the next svn commit
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you read lubos's blog?  he did say it was unreliable
<Riddell> Tonio_: is today's kmail broken for you?
<Tonio_> Riddell: you mean ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3162
 * Tonio_ searches for unreliable translation ;)
<Riddell> meaning it does not always work
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah right
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I suspect this is only part of the fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I still upload with this and wait for the next commit ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: may as well upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing kmail
<smarter> apachelogger: I've just uploaded a new version of kepas ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kmail segfaults : kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so: undefined symbol: fstat64
 * apachelogger throws his eyes on revu
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm, same here
<jpatrick> apachelogger: don't you need those?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm compiling it locally and the previous version too
<apachelogger> jpatrick: not right now
<Riddell> Tonio_: any problems with libqt3-mt?
<apachelogger> smarter:  "with the kepas plasmoid." please uppercase kepas ... debian/control
<Tonio_> Riddell: might be....
<smarter> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> smarter: otherwise good, will have to testbuild as soon as a lot is free
 * apachelogger is testbuilding some kde4 stuff right now
<apachelogger> s/lot/slot
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to run for a moment, brb to test and investigate the kmail issue
<apachelogger> yummy
<apachelogger> yakuake accepted to hardy
<ScottK> Riddell: On dapper-backports clamav is built.  So the next steps are endeavour 2.7.5-1ubuntu1 from Feisty (regular backport, not source) and binary Newing clamav (order doesn't matter).  Just for reference, this is Bug 183914.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183914 in dapper-backports "Please Backport clamav-0.92~dfsg-2 from Hardy to Dapper" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183914
<Riddell> ScottK: clamav binary accepted to dapper-backports
<Riddell> ScottK: what's endeavour?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's an obscure file manager program that also provides a lib for making windows.  Avscan uses it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Avscan is the only other rdepend of the library, so backporting it is safe and tested.
<Riddell> ScottK: endeavour backported to feisty
<ScottK> Riddell: I hope you mean backported from feisty?
<Riddell> ScottK: ah
<Riddell> ScottK: feisty to dapper?
<mhb> evening my dears
<nixternal> hiya mhb
<mhb> what's up?
<nixternal> not a whole lot...gotta go get the window fixed in my truck and then have class tonight
<Riddell> kmail broke
<Riddell> Tonio_: but, my recompile fixes it http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdepim/
<nixternal> Riddell: you have a kcpuload merge pending, want me to go ahead and get it out of the way?
<Riddell> nixternal: I do?  sure, please go ahead
<nixternal> will do
<Riddell> Tonio_: I wonder if the new libqt3-mt broke it
<Riddell> hrm, yes, seems to be
<nixternal> actually I can just request a sync on it...the only reason it is a merge is because in December of 2005 you rebuilt the package against kde universe :)
<Riddell> hrm hrm, I wonder what else this qt has broken, and is it the fault of qt or something that has changed in the build system since the last qt build
 * hunger has a broken kded for a while now. KDE bugtracker suggest that has something to do with a qt bug as well.
<Riddell> hunger: but you've had that since last week or so havn't you?  it's not from the qt upload yesterday
<Riddell> we haven't had a qt3 upload for  awhile
<hunger> That is true.
<hunger> I have it for quite a while now.
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's possible..... I'll try to build kmail against the previous libqt3-mt then
<Tonio_> Riddell: did kmail build against the latest libqt3-mt ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if not may be a simple reupload will fix it....
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Feisty to Dapper.
<persia> I'm discussing http://wiki.scribus.net/index.php/Getting_Scribus_on_Ubuntu/Kubuntu_up_and_running on #scribus, and just wondered if there were any blockers to getting qt?-qtconfig into main.
<Riddell> persia: what's it needed for?
<nixternal> kcpuload and kphotoalbum syncs requested
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm well, I wonder if I just broke it in feisty then
<persia> Riddell: Apparently not having it breaks scribus in a couple different ways.  They want to depend, but qtconfig is in universe and scribus is in main.
<persia> Riddell: Looks like bug #66917 and bug #68142 are their main complaints.  Might be scim as much as qtconfig, but they seem to believe qtconfig is critical.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66917 in qt-x11-free "Ubuntu should ship a properly configured /etc/qt.rc (QT applications render with random fonts without KDE installed)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66917
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68142 in qt-x11-free "qt doesn't work properly due to broken scim-qtimm (dup-of: 37711)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68142
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37711 in scim-qtimm "Qt/SCIM broken (Cannot enter numbers in to spinbox widget)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37711
<persia> Alternately, it might be bug #37711, in which scribus appears only to work in the C locale
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37711 in scim-qtimm "Qt/SCIM broken (Cannot enter numbers in to spinbox widget)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/37711
<persia> Err.  Sorry.  I can't read :(
<Riddell> persia: adding a depend on qtconfig won't help much, it would still need the user to set up whatever it is that's needed
<Riddell> we can ship font settings in qtrc if someone tells us what's needed and it doesn't break anything
<persia> So qtrc is independent of qtconfig?
<Riddell> the scim-qtimm issue is nasty, I don't know why it only affects ubuntu and not other distros that use it
<Riddell> persia: qtconfig is a gui tool for editing the gtrc file
<Riddell> qtrc file rather
<persia> The annoying thing is that it doesn't even affect Debian.  It's something we did (but hard to say what)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes I expect a rebuild of kdepim would fix it (unless the bug is something in the buildds), but it's a bit worrying, other apps might be similarly broken
<persia> Ah.  Thanks.  I'll see if I can get them to propose something for a stock qtrc that would unbreak things.  Thanks for the explanation.
<Tonio_> Riddell: ture
<Tonio_> true
<persia> For skim, is that something handled here, or should I be chasing minghua?
<Lure> Riddell: I just wanted to ask what happended to kmailprivate? some libc change?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I didn't notice any regression here appart from kmail
<Lure> Because it worked from my PPA, but not build from regular repo (uploaded by Hobbsee)
<Lure> Tonio_: same here
<Riddell> ah, Lure
<Lure> Tonio_: it might be some intermediate issue which was only picked up by kdepim build
<Riddell> Lure: we have no idea, it seems to be caused by the new qt build
<nixternal> Lure: I requested a sync on kphotoalbum that was listed in merges for you
<Riddell> Lure: it doesn't work from your ppa (not with the new qt)
<Riddell> fstat64 is a #define in kdelibs
<Tonio_> talking about regressions, gtk-qt-engine doesn't map kde fonts to gnome anymore.... I have to fix this
<hunger> Has anyone else noticed aptitude crashing a lot lately?
<Riddell> Lure, Tonio_: kdepim uploaded
 * Riddell doesn't use aptitude
<Lure> nixternal: thanks
<Riddell> something called pinentry just popped up and asked me for my password when gpg was trying to sign a package
 * Lure did not check merges.u.c for some time
<Riddell> I wonder what caused that
<Lure> Riddell: that is old stuff (from gutsy I think)
<Lure> I think ScottK worked on this
<smarter> yep
<Riddell> Lure: but it's never happened before
<smarter> maybe you deleted you gpg.conf
<Lure> Riddell: really? When I do debuild with -k, it always pops up nice pinentry-qt window
 * Lure just want something like this for ssh-add
<smarter> It's cool 'cause it remember your password for a certain time so you don't have to type it twice when you debuild
<Riddell> that would be handy for building 60 language packs
<Riddell> Lure: I didn't use -k
<Lure> Riddell: ok, probably have set it in environment?
 * Lure never set up DEBSIGN variable or whatever it is - I just do -klure
 * jpatrick does -k$GPGKEY
 * nixternal exports all!
<nixternal> -k, bah that is for n00bs :p
<Riddell> Lure: nope, maybe there's a new debuild that uses it without -k
 * smarter has everything in his config files
<claydoh> there is alsp a prob in konqueror , undefined symbol stst64, just as in kmail
<claydoh> bug #185004
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185004 in kdepim "KMail symbol lookup error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185004
<Lure> claydoh: yep, reproduced here :-(
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/plasma.debdiff   <- new upstream release of kvkbd - debdiff for ya
<claydoh> I use d3lphin anyway :)
<nixternal> oh man, I just noticed the kdiff part in konqi when looking at diffs...very nice feature
<Riddell> nixternal: that looks like a patch for plasma
<nixternal> haha, I just noticed that
<Lure> Riddell: do we understant what broke this? qt? kdelibs?
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/kvkbd.debdiff
<nixternal> there you go :)
<Lure> Riddell: plasma is way cooler ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> Lure: we have no idea, doko was scratching his head for 15 minutes then gave up
<nixternal> I was looking at the source code and was thinking...wow he incorporated kvkbd into a plasmoid...cool
<Riddell> Lure: I'm pretty sure it's the new qt
<Riddell> since reverting to an old qt fixes it
<Lure> Riddell: funny is that kdepim was uploaded just couple of days before (18.01.) and it worked
<Lure> so it may be something in between
<Lure> Riddell: really? just runtime change (no rebuild)?
<Lure> Riddell: actually you may be right - it worked for me this morning (with same kdepim), but it broke after lunch
<Riddell> Lure: qt changed to 3.3.8 (from .7)
<Lure> Riddell: yep, this is complete list of packages that were upgraded: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53060/
<Lure> qt is there...
<Lure> Riddell: maybe fstat64 is not GPL3 compatible ;-)
<Riddell> but why would a new version of qt break a symbol from kdelibs, it makes no sense!
<Tonio_> nixternal: uploading kvkbd, unless Riddell already did
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead
<Lure> Riddell: maybe old qt provide helper function for fstat64()
<Lure> Riddell: libc provides on __fstat64
<nixternal> thanks Tonio_
<Riddell> Lure: libc does, kdecore does, but no version of qt mentions it
<Lure> Riddell: actually, libc provides __fxstat64 and __lxstat64
 * Lure will have to run home, bbl (20 minutes or so)
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like ark broke too....
<Riddell> Tonio_: same problem?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum starting from desktop file segfaults
<Tonio_> Riddell: no issue starting from command line
<Tonio_> Riddell: weird ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to know what's wrong since command line works....
<Tonio_> Riddell: exec ark from the shell doesn't work too....
<Tonio_> lurecan you confirm the ark issue ?
<Tonio_> ah he moved....
<Riddell> kde 4 ark loads, not that that helps you
<Tonio_> Riddell: true ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: from desktop file ?
<claydoh> I have no problems with ark  no matter how I run it here
<neversfelde> I do not have problems launching ark on latest hardy
<Tonio_> did you perform any upgrade today ?
<neversfelde> yes
<claydoh> I have
<Tonio_> what is your kdelibs version ?
<Tonio_> 4ubuntu5 ?
<claydoh> yes
<Tonio_> weird.......
<neversfelde> 4ubuntu5
<Artemis_Fowl> A bit irrelevant question: when will the wine package be updated?
<Tonio_> claydoh, neversfelde : oki I 'll check after a reboot, maybe I just broke something here locallly
<Tonio_> Artemis_Fowl: I have absolutly no idea
<Tonio_> Artemis_Fowl: afaics it is up to date on hardy : 0.9.53
<Tonio_> Artemis_Fowl: what were you expecting, and for which ubuntu version ?
<Artemis_Fowl> Tonio_: at least 0.9.50 in gutsy
<jpatrick> Artemis_Fowl: best ask \sh
<Artemis_Fowl> Tonio_: currently at 0.9.46
<Tonio_> Artemis_Fowl: gutsy is frozen now, no upgrade except eventually a backport
<Tonio_> but backport will only be there is if fixes important issus
<\sh> Artemis_Fowl, you are the guy who send a coment because of libjperg missing in 0.9.46?
<Tonio_> Artemis_Fowl: ihmo don't expect an update for gutsy
<Artemis_Fowl> \sh: no
<Tonio_> \sh: any chance to see an upgrade for gusy ?
<\sh> Tonio_, I'm working on a PPA release...because I have to make some debian/control changes for gutsy
<smarter> Tonio_: there's a wine apt repo on http://winehq.org
<Tonio_> \sh: okay so non-official upgrade then
<\sh> smarter, it will be canceled, when we go with PPAs
<Tonio_> smarter: yeah I know that ;) but I meant something official ;)
<smarter> oh ok ;)
<\sh> smarter, the plan is to provide backports via PPA from ubuntu-wine team...even for winehq .. so scott ritchie (the maintainer of our packages) has only to update one location ;)
<Tonio_> okay guys I'm going to the restaurant toonight with my precious girlfriend, so have a ice day :)
<smarter> ice? :P
<Tonio_> s/ice/nice of course
<Riddell> Tonio_: remember to ask for your meat cooked!
<Riddell> you don't want your girlfriend to have to take you to hospital
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not french restaurant :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I suspect the feisty backport is OK.  If it doesn't depwait, the only thing at risk is avscan and that'll have to be backported shortly when we do the clamav backport for feisty anyway.
<nixternal> hey, did the new qt get backported to gutsy?
<Riddell> nixternal: no, problems in gutsy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: a taï one, but yeah I usually take a salad made of raw meat as an entry !
<Tonio_> Riddell: some things never change
<nixternal> someone just posted on -users that they did an update and everything is blank upon logging in..ie nothing works
<nixternal> just wondering if it got pushed to gutsy as a possible cause
<Riddell> nixternal: more likely the xorg-xserver updates
<ScottK> Riddell: On the clamav dapper backport (Bug 183914) - it is OK now to kick off everything except avscan.  Avscan needs to wait on endeavour to build (I'll ping you again on that).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183914 in dapper-backports "Please Backport clamav-0.92~dfsg-2 from Hardy to Dapper" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183914
<nixternal> ahh
<Riddell> hmm, it's a stall during login, X would be running
<nixternal> yes, ahh guess I shouldn't have said "blank"
<Riddell> nixternal: ask him what's in find /var/cache/apt/archives -mtime 0
<Riddell> nixternal: and .xsession-errors
<nixternal> done...bbiab...gotta go get the truck window replaced and get to class
<nixternal> later all
<apachelogger> now that was a mega monster awfully often breaking upload for -workspace
<apachelogger> stdin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace
<apachelogger> ye defenitely have to checkout kdm-kde4 now
<apachelogger> looks almost good :D
<apachelogger> smarter: kepas bug status should be in progress, and post the revu URL
<smarter> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> uploader will have to set it commited and janitor will set it released
<Lure> Riddell: rebuild of kdepim will not help - qt3 was built after kdepim - so it is casued by dynamic linking
<Lure> Riddell: unless qt3 provided thos functions before, which would be strange imho
<Riddell> Lure: it helped locally
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdepim/
<Riddell> of course it might be something about how the buildds build
<Lure> Riddell: strange
<Lure> Riddell: only reason would be that QT_FSTAT which is define in 3.3.8 would be changed to real function - otherwise I do not get how build would be that diferent
<Lure> Riddell:  and qt should be binary compatible afterall
<Lure> Riddell: I am concerned there are many breakages like this elsewhere :-(
<Lure> kmail, konqueror... what else?
<Riddell> Lure: yes, it's pretty worrying
<claydoh> ok after a reboot, ark crashes from the .desktop
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I get this wierd bug when logging in on hardy at 1920x1200 .. http://enhance-it.dk/login.jpg
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but it only happens after you typed your password
<_StefanS_> weird.........
<selckin> 404
<_StefanS_> ah sorry
<_StefanS_> 2secs
<_StefanS_> there.
<_StefanS_> should work now
<claydoh> I just got that same  thing @1024x768
<_StefanS_> ok, seems like a global thing then
<claydoh> I was too distacted by the pattern :)
 * claydoh likes the graphic btw
<_StefanS_> heh ;) its distracting alright
<claydoh> acid flashback
<_StefanS_> looks my old wallpaper on amiga os..
 * claydoh missed out on Amigas, and c64, sinclairs, etc
<_StefanS_> claydoh: oh my... thats supposed to be part of your upbringing :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you want me to make a new list of the remaining non-source dapper backports that need doing for clamav or are you good pulling it out of the bug?
<Lure> Riddell: btw, what was the reason last time to go bact to 3.3.7 (really3.3.7)?
<Lure> back even
<claydoh> _StefanS_: yes, I was deprived, esp as i did use a trs-8- in high school back in 1984, for about 3 weeks
<claydoh> trs80 rather
<_StefanS_> :)
 * claydoh spent his $$ on bicycles back then, and a stereo system
 * claydoh is now fat and partially deaf, should have taken the cpu route :)
<_StefanS_> hardy and the newest nvidia driver works fine btw.. for anyone interested
<Riddell> Lure: freeflying said it broke chinese fonts, but says it doesn't this time
<Riddell> ScottK: I need spoon fed
<ScottK> Riddell: WIll do.
<ScottK> Riddell: clamcour - 0.2.2-1.2build1 from Hardy to Dapper
<ScottK> Riddell: clamtk - 3.06-1 - from Hardy to Dapper
<ScottK> Riddell: dansguardian_2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.4.4.1-4build1 from Hardy to Dapper
<ScottK> Riddell: klamav - 0.41.1-0ubuntu2 from Hardy to Dapper (this channel can cheer that one).
<ScottK> Riddell: sylpheed-claws - 1.0.5-5.1ubuntu0.1 from Feisty Security to Dapper
<ScottK> Riddell: sylpheed-claws-gtk2 - 2.6.0-1.1ubuntu1 from Feisty Security to Dapper.
<ScottK> Riddell: libetpan_0.48-2 from Feisty to Dapper
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't think I can do feisty-security
<ScottK> Riddell: We've done it before.  The current clamav backport in Feisty is from gutsy-security.
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Let me look
<ScottK> Riddell: Same versions are in feisty-updates.  Does that help?
<Riddell> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> Riddell: How about if I grab them from LP and make a source backport you get grab the .dsc for, resign, upload, and accept?
<ScottK> backport for you...
<ScottK> I've got all the sources locally from my testing, so it'd be easy.
<Riddell> ScottK: you can just upload it
<ScottK> Riddell: I can't.  Needs a core-dev.  I'll get a reject.
 * ScottK idly notes that he's applied for core-dev and is waiting for the tech-board to grill him ...
<Riddell> ScottK: even if it's in universe?
<ScottK> Yes.  Source backports always need a core-dev
<Riddell> well well
<Riddell> ok, I can resign  and upload
<ScottK> Great.  I'll paste .dsc's here once I have them.
<jussi01> Hei all
<Riddell> Tonio_: what does the new flash do in konqueror currently?
<jussi01> Im having a small issue with listadmin, thought it would be pretty useless asking in #kubuntu. If someone doesnt mind helping that would be nice. Heres the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53070/ and heres my listadmin.ini file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53072/
<jpatrick> jussi01: not a very good passwd if you ask me
<jussi01> jpatrick: haha... its censored.... :P
<jpatrick> jussi01: well, I have no idea on listadmin :(
<jpatrick> have to learn for kubuntu-es tho
<jussi01>  jpatrick i know what the issue is, i just dont know how to fix it...
<jussi01> jpatrick: its currently trying to check: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/Ubuntu-Studio-users when it needs to check https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/Ubuntu-Studio-users
<ScottK2> Riddell: http://www.kitterman.com/clamav/sylpheed-claws-gtk2_2.6.0-1.1ubuntu1.1~dapper1.dsc
<seele> ah bummer.. canonical was sticker shocked and decided to do testing in-house afterall
<seele> that would have been a cool project
<jpatrick> seele: what would?
<seele> jpatrick: user testing of ubuntu music experience
<jpatrick> aha
<nixternal> ahh, dunkin donuts coffee is nice...and they have this leather loveseat that is the most comfortable thing I have ever sat in
<ScottK2> Riddell: http://www.kitterman.com/clamav/sylpheed-claws_1.0.5-5.1ubuntu0.1~dapper1.dsc
<ScottK2> There's one more that'll be easier this way too.
<nixternal> seele: sticker shocked? didn't you tell them you are from the DC area, everything is expensive there :)
<seele> nixternal: i think they knew that already, but our market rates are pretty fair.  i think they just didnt have the budget for it and it is cheaper to do it in house
<nixternal> anything under $185/hr is fair
<seele> it's still good to know they are thinking about formally supporting user testing
<nixternal> I saw your blog post this morning about user testing...I was trying to think of something, but you hit up the first ones that came to mind
<seele> nixternal: yeah.. i'm trying to think of some project ideas to propose for kde
<seele> there seemed to be a strong research for more active user research
<nixternal> wifi is another good one, although knetworkmangler isn't to bad
<seele> ^ interest
<seele> nixternal: that would be good after the first round of redesign.  a bunch of us had a BoF on ways to improve it for plasma
<nixternal> system help is another one
<nixternal> KHelpCenter is a mess and could be fairly easily rewritten
<seele> yeah
<ScottK2> Riddell: http://www.kitterman.com/clamav/php-clamavlib_0.12a-4~dapper1.dsc would be the last one for a while.
<nixternal> ahh, the macbook air commercial
<nixternal> I have to have that song
<ScottK2> Riddell: I really appreciate you sticking with this.  I know it's a PITA.
<Riddell> ScottK2: 404 on php-clamavlib_0.12a.orig.tar.gz
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> CHecking
<ScottK2> Riddell: Funny how when I forget to copy it up to the server you can't download it. ;-) Should be all good now.
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> at least you showed him the correct file, I provided him a plasma debdiff for kvkbd :)
<iRon> so many updates today for hardy.. :)
<ScottK2> nixternal: This is the mother of all backports.  I've been working on it for quite a while.  15 source packages and I haven't counted how many binary.
<nixternal> oh shoot, clamav, just noticed that...ya, I can only imagine
<ScottK2> nixternal: Here's the whole shooting match for all the releases: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive
<nixternal> I cant' see my mouse cursor, damn sunlight
<ScottK2> Dapper was the toughest though.
<iRon> nixternal: i see only moon ;-)
 * ScottK2 will pick a day that Riddell isn't archive-admin to ask for then next one.
<smarter> Is someone already working on packaging the Bespin qt4 style?
<nixternal> wth is Bespin?
<smarter> http://cloudcity.sourceforge.net/screenies.php
<nixternal> I want to say I already know, but I am not to sure
<nixternal> ya, thought thats what it was..couldn't remember though
<nixternal> I doubt anyone is working on that
<smarter> So I'll try to package it ;)
<nixternal> 332 binary packages ScottK2? wow, that is a lot of work, good job!
<ScottK> So far it all seems to be working.  Test coverage isn't complete enough yet on the later releases to pull the trigger on the backport though.
<nixternal> I need to get my email server at home back up and running one of these days
<jpatrick> hi Riddelll
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> must be at the dev sprint
<nixternal> I wish I was in Europe right now
<nixternal> it would almost be bed time :)
<jpatrick> < njaard> JR looks like a barcode today
<jpatrick> :/
<apachelogger> what to do with apport crash reports which have been created without debug symbols?
<jpatrick> request that -dbg packages be installed and try again
<apachelogger> well, some of the reports look kinda random to me :S
<nixternal> there you go seele, apport user testing....see how many users can figure out just what is going wrong
 * _StefanS_ wishes that the binary nvidia driver actually was fast... 
<_StefanS_> jeez.. it gets worse everytime you update it.
<nixternal> that's what you get for using that binary foo :p
 * nixternal pets his super fast Intel
<_StefanS_> nixternal: I cant get those oss nvidia drivers to perform either.. probably my incompetence
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> all I ever have is this flip-flapping everytime windows redraw themselves..
<nixternal> heh
<Lure> Riddell: new konqueror package works
<_StefanS_> nixternal: you would think a 570m quadro could do better in 2d only.
 * Lure waiting for kdepim
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> well, my truck window is done...talk to you all later..time to head to campus
<Riddelll> Lure: ok, good.  but still frustrating
<Lure> Riddelll: yes, particularly as we do not understand it :-(
<Lure> Riddelll: and do not know when we will be hit again...
<Lure> Riddelll: does archive get rebuilt completely anytime in the release-cycle? like before beta?
 * Lure recalls some rebuild tests discussions in past
<hunger> Lure: That would rock!
<hunger> Lure: Reverse dependencies tend to get 'lost' in a release cycle:-(
<ScottK> Lure: only Main and I think it's rebuild tests with bugs filed, not an actual rebuild.
<Lure> ScottK: ok, so only ftbfs is detected?
<ScottK> I think so.
<Lure> full rebuild would be nice, but probably take forever
<ScottK> Lure: infinity is doing and filing bugs like this: Bug #184225
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184225 in vnc4 "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184225
<stdin> Riddelll/Riddell, re: yakuake-kde4, I disabled rpath because this was before we found that everything else used rpath, but it works fine in a kde4 session
<Riddelll> Lure: there's usually a rebuild test
<Riddelll> I don't think the results go in the archive though, just notifications of failures
<Lure> Riddelll: have you seen last post in bug 185004 - list of libraries to rebuild
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185004 in qt-x11-free "KMail/Konqueror symbol lookup error after recent qt3 update" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185004
<Lure> at least digikam, ark, k3b needs rebuild
<Lure> Riddelll: is it possible to run something like this on all packages?
<smarter> what's the difference between the okular and okular-kde4 packages?
<Lure> anybody runing kde4-trunk (kde 4.1 to be)?
<stdin> smarter: okular is an old package
<jpatrick> stdin: I'm about to upload your meta-kde4 fix, can you tell me how to create the .tar.gz from the cli? ark-kde4 needs help
<stdin> jpatrick: for meta-kde4 I just run "debuild -S" and it creates the .tar.gz for me
<jpatrick> stdin: ah, yes, true
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jpatrick: if we have `libgif-dev | libungif-dev` as build-deps, will it prefer libgif over libungif?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ark
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> jpatrick: please report bugs :P
<apachelogger> that app is really horrible b0rked
<jpatrick> stdin: uploaded
<jpatrick> apachelogger: cannot add files/folders to new archives
<apachelogger> jpatrick: proper bug reports
<apachelogger> I can fix them when kdeutils gets it's icon fixes
<jpatrick> apachelogger: not idea about the gif thing tho...
<mhb> nixternal: indeed, 22:41 now :o)
<mhb> soon everyone will be asleep here
<stdin> apachelogger: btw, did you see http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=764087 ?
<apachelogger> stdin: so we can kick konversation from the KdeFour page :D
<apachelogger> upstream has spoken!
<apachelogger> ^_^
<stdin> apachelogger: exactly :)
<apachelogger> stdin: btw, new kde4libs will be 1:1 backportable to gutsy
<apachelogger> without change of libgif-dev as dep
<stdin> make sure you test that ;)
<apachelogger> stdin: ScottK saied it will work :P
<apachelogger> worst case would be an unupgradable kde4libs on hardy, because it tries to remove half your system
<ScottK> apachelogger: You should also test it.
<apachelogger> to bad :S
 * apachelogger needs a tester
<apachelogger> testers, testers, where are the hardy testers?
 * Nightrose hides
<Nightrose> ah he - no hardy here
<Nightrose> so I am fine
<stdin> try in -testers ? :p
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you are way too lazy
<apachelogger> stdin: I first need to get binaries I guess :P
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> I am?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: totally
<Nightrose> apachelogger: damn - will work on it
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I actually need no tester
<apachelogger> if pbuilder catches the right package...
<claydoh> I am game for testing if needed, ain't many folks in -testers lol
<apachelogger> ScottK, stdin: works
<stdin> now we just have to test on gutsy to make sure
<apachelogger> stdin: yeah, builds with libungif
<apachelogger> just need to see if my patch for the assert bug didn't break anything
<stdin> It compiles! Ship it!!
<apachelogger> :P
<ryanakca> Riddelll: back... ok, do you still need me to try merging kdebindings?
<Riddelll> ryanakca: sure
<Riddelll> if you want to
<ScottK> Riddelll: Are we good on the list of backports for clamav on dapper or are you waiting for something from me?  All those on the list I posted earlier are good to kick off now.
<Riddelll> ScottK: I think I uploaded them but my server is broken so I can't check or get to my e-mail
<ScottK> Ah.  I've gotten no more accepts beyong the source backports that were uploaded by laserjock yesterday.
<ScottK> Riddelll: I see no sign of them on LP either.
<Riddelll> guess it didn't work
<Riddelll> need to find someone else
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> OK
<ryanakca> 4~/join #latex
<ryanakca> oops
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> sometimes, writing KDE frontends for GTK apps is not so much fun
<mhb> especially when they're designed with GTK/GLADE in mind.
<mhb> United States, I blame you.
<blizzzek> bye
<Riddell> ubunt512@emailarchive.org has been successfully subscribed to kubuntu-devel.
<Riddell> hrm
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-23
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm... any idea how kdebindings-kde4 got into the archives without a copyright file?
 * ryanakca checks that it /is/ in the archives and he isn't imagining things
<Riddell> ryanakca: couldn't imagine.  Do take the opportunity to add one
 * ryanakca does
<ryanakca> Riddell: would something along these lines (stolen from kdebindings-3.5.8) work for the copyright file, or do I need to list each and every author? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53090/plain/
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm, sparse
<Riddell> that AUTHORS file is horribly out of date
<Riddell> ryanakca: you don't need to list every author but it would be good to have the licence and principle author of each module
<Riddell> ryanakca: just fill in what information you can easily find, we can hunt for the harder details later
 * Riddell sleeps
<ryanakca> Riddell: okies, thanks, night :)
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: ping...
<txwikinger> nosrednaekim: pong
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: more reports of keyboard randomly stopping. what did you do exactly to fix yours?
<txwikinger> kaccess started slowkeys
<txwikinger> so it worked .. it needed to be pressed for about 2 or 3 secs
<txwikinger> I remembered that I had that once before
<nosrednaekim> so you just disabled slow keys in system settings?
<txwikinger> yes
<nosrednaekim> txwikinger: i really have to go.... if you have time, coulkd you help Tonren over in the main channel? he seems to have the same problem as you
<nosrednaekim> thanks!
<txwikinger> ok.. I will try
<freeflying> Riddell: ttf-wqy-zenhei includes wqy-zenhei.ttf, no other source
<mornfall> Hi.
<nosrednaekim> hi mornfall
<mornfall> Anyone with syncing powers willing to pull libwibble-dev from unstable? I have just uploaded 0.1.12 (which is required by adept-3).
<mornfall> I will upload libept as well in a while.
<mornfall> (They could go in one go I guess.)
<mornfall> Hm, the speed of debian buildd's is pretty darn cute. Hmm.
<mornfall> They used to be pretty bogged. Wondering what I have overslept.
<mornfall> I have also uploaded libept now. It will take a little while till it gets through.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: Do you have the powers neccessary to get packages from unstable into Hardy?
<mornfall> (Hi, too.)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i can do, yes
<Hobbsee> what do you need?
 * Hobbsee moderates kubuntu-users@ again
<mornfall> Well, I uploaded libwibble 0.1.12 and libept 0.5.13 into unstable, that are build-depends of adept-3.
<mornfall> libept wasn't picked up yet, but it should be in a while.
<Hobbsee> the autosync is off now
<mornfall> I mean in Debian.
<mornfall> The latter sits in incoming.
<claydoh> Hobbsee: sorry you need to do it, but thanks for it
<mornfall> The former already built on all arches except, well, arm (dunno what's up with arm).
<Hobbsee> claydoh: sorry it's taken so long.  i unsubscribed from that list a while ago
 * Hobbsee has now nuked more topic
<Hobbsee> s
<mornfall> I suppose kubuntu doesn't ship arm.
<Hobbsee> libept probably needs a merge?
 * claydoh was considering  unsubbing (again)
<Hobbsee> or did you incorporate the dash stuff?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: there are changes on both
<mornfall> With merge you mean with ubuntu changes?
<Hobbsee> yes
<mornfall> No idea...
<mornfall> Let me see what are those.
<Hobbsee> well, i've no idea if they're still needed
<Hobbsee> gcc patch, dash stuff, it appears
<mornfall> What the hell is dash?
<mornfall> Like the non-bash /bin/sh?
<Hobbsee> yeah, iirc
<Hobbsee> it's one of the release goals for lenny too, so you're supposed to know what it is.
<mornfall> Eh.
<mornfall> I will fix that in the next upload, then.
<mornfall> Although I am worried that the ubuntu fix is plain wrong.
<mornfall> Well, not worried. It is.
 * Hobbsee has not looked at the change
<mornfall> TOP_SRCDIR may contain spaces.
<mornfall> Or other metacharacter trash.
<mornfall> So  it has to be quoted, in a way or other.
<mornfall> Not to say, that in *my* dash, ls "foo"* works.
<mornfall> (That is 0.5.4-6)
<mornfall> http://rafb.net/p/7uFD9j31.html
<mornfall> Let's see #177033.
<mornfall> Okey, so not our fault and nothing to be merged into debian package.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: libept probably got through. Can you check whether #177033 is finally fixed?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: (just do something like in that transcript I pasted... if it fails, you will need to merge that workaround, I guess...)
<jjesse> evening :)
<nosrednaekim> evening
<mornfall> Well, thanks and bye, gotta go to bed (3:10 am, igh).
<jjesse> i love american idol
<jjesse> its the greatest ever
<jjesse> argh so much of this kubuntu chpt needs to be re written
<ScottK2> nixternal: You around?
<Jucato> O <--- round... that is nixternal :)
<gribelu> somehow shortcuts on my kde4 panel stopped working after todays updates .. i click the icons and nothing happends
<Jucato> jjesse: sorry I've been useless the past weeks... so much stuff to do over here... I'll be able to really read the Adept guide next week (unless real life infringes again...)
<nixternal> ScottK2: yo yo
<Jucato> (keyboard shortcuts on kde4 have always been finicky...)
<nixternal> that is true
<gribelu> i don't mean keyboard shortcuts.. i mean umm application shortcuts
<gribelu> icons..
<gribelu> ya know?
<jjesse> Jucato: no problem
<jjesse> holy crap i just updated my hardy vm and i love the login screen
<Jucato> hardy? kde3? kde4?
<nixternal> kdm3 or kdm4
<Jucato> hehe same question :P
<Jucato> is kdm4 even themeable?
<nixternal> ya, I want to know, because for some reason, my kdm login (kdm3) is the old default kdm login, all square and stuff
<gribelu> kdm3 got this blue psychedelic theme today.. kdm4 is still ugly and as far as i can tell system settings->login manager still has no effect on how it looks
<gribelu> could anyone try to see if application shortcuts work from the panel? just right click some random application in the launcher and select "add to panel".. then click the icon that appears on the panel
<gribelu> just trying to find out if it's my fault somehow
<jjesse> i like the kdm3 theme
<hads> gribelu: Works here
<gribelu> :|
<jjesse> i never remember when in hardy i'm getting the libpython2.5.so not found in paths what do i need to install?
<gribelu> thanks hads
<hads> np
<hads> doh, now I can't remove it :)
<Jucato> jjesse: why does that always seem to happen...
<Jucato> libpython2.5-dev?
<jjesse> Jucato: no clue
<gribelu> hads: it should have a right click menu .. that does work here
<hads> Doesn't here, heh.
<jjesse> i already have libpythonize0-dev installed
<gribelu> something must be borked
<Jucato> jjesse: oh.. sorry :(
<jjesse> grumble i dont' understand why this always happens every devel version
<nixternal> holy smokes, heath is dead :(
<Jucato> yeah... found out 4 hours ago :(
<Jucato> poor brokeback mountain dude...
<nixternal> he was a damn good actor
<nixternal> I liked him in the Patriot, A Knights Tale, and Dogtown
<nixternal> bah, I gotta finish up these stupid flyers for tomorrow
<Jucato> you too? :)
<Jucato> where are you making them?
<nixternal> does anyone know if kinkos, or whatever they are called now, will let me print from a usb stick?
<jjesse> the whole heath thingis the only thing that is on the cable news these days
 * Jucato had to wrestle with MS Publisher and Word 2007!!!
<ScottK> nixternal: They will if you ask nice.
<nixternal> I am using Scribus and Inkscape
<jjesse> grumble running into problems reconfiguring x in hardy and changing the size
<nixternal> isn't Kinkos like the UPS store or something now?
<Jucato> nixternal: lucky you
<nixternal> why lucky me?
<jjesse> used to be fedex/kinkos
<nixternal> ahh, ya it is Fedex
<nixternal> it is right next door to my sushi shop
<Jucato> nixternal: [13:25] * Jucato had to wrestle with MS Publisher and Word 2007!!! <--- that's why
<nixternal> Jucato: is MS Publisher still a huge piece of garbage?
<jjesse> always will be
<Jucato> nixternal: it doesn't use Ribbons.. that's the good part :D
<nixternal> they need to remove that from Office already...MS at least woke up and realized that with Front Page
<nixternal> the ribbons honestly do not bother me
<nixternal> oh, that's right, I shut them off and went with classic view, that's why :p
<Jucato> pfft! cheater!
<Jucato> :P
<jjesse> i love the ribbon in office 2007
<nixternal> come on, those things take up a lot of realestate
<Jucato> reall men use ribbons!
<jjesse> seriously i really enjoy how it is organized
<Jucato> come on! after using KDE 3 you'd be used to that :P
<Jucato> (taking up a lot of real estate)
<nixternal> I shrink everything in KDE 3 so I have more work space
<Jucato> jjesse: probably... unfortunately for me.. most of the stuff I needed to click on in the ribbons are on the far sides...
<nixternal> I have my 1280x800 down to the point to where I can almost get 3 panes of code side-by-side in eclipse now :)
<nixternal> I thought those ribbons were a usability flopmare
<Jucato> eeek! widescreen :)
<Jucato> oh yeah.. widescreen is good for side-by-side code I guess :)
<jjesse> i don't care if they are a usability flopmare, i hate going back to the old version of office w/o the ribbon
<nixternal> OK, why is that when I download something in KDE 4, it stalls out every time
<Jucato> jjesse: it's fancy and pretty I'll give you that... but I need to get used to it.. a lot...
<Jucato> jjesse: but it doesn't help that the UI on one OS is different from another OS... so I'll be switching a lot...
 * Jucato can't wait for KOffice 2.0 to be available on other platforms...
 * jjesse can't wait to figure out this stupid systemsettings problem
<jjesse> trying to figure out why i have nothing set for screen size in my xorg.conf file
<Jucato> displayconfig is probably the only part of guidance that never ever worked for me... even just simply switching resolutions...
<nixternal> I use xrandr now...it is about the only thing that works as it should for me
<nixternal> it is great for when I am doing presentations
<Jucato> krandrtray?
<nixternal> if that is what it is called, then yes
<Jucato> yeah that works for me too...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> heya, still having an issue, with this listadmin. any chance you could post your config again?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: also, good to see your posts finally hit the lists...:P
<Hobbsee> jussi01: hah.  yes.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: what problem are you having?
<Hobbsee> seems someone did some nice moderating
<Hobbsee> as for why my own mails are getting moderated, i'm not sure
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey.. that segfault on klauncher (kde4) is also happening on gutsy/amd64
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so I guess its kde4 after all.
<apache|mobile_> please get a backtrace
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: I'll try
<_StefanS_> ouch 75megs of symbols... thats alot
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: still want me to do a failsafe login, and run startkde from there?
<apache|mobile_> I think this will not work for a bt
<apache|mobile_> but you can try
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: got another idea for getting out those debug messages?
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: most probably you will have to write a wrapper script around klauncher, which starts it in gdb
<_StefanS_> uhm ok, any commandline specifics for gdb ?
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: all I could get hold of was a crash file from /var/crash
<apache|mobile_> does it tell anything useful?
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: not really .. http://enhance-it.dk/klauncher.crash
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: there's a coredump inside in base64, dont know how to view it though
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: I think there should be some trace as well
<apache|mobile_> that crash report has been created by apport
<apache|mobile_> so it should have created a strace somewhere as well
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: any idea where that would be ? :)
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: the log just says its only written that file to /var/crash
<apache|mobile_> hm
<apache|mobile_> apparently it should be part of that file :S
<_StefanS_> great.
<Riddell> Tonio_: what does current flash in konqueror do?
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't work
<Riddell> Tonio_: but does it crash konqueror?
<Tonio_> Riddell: same issue, I'm still waiting for a fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: no, just flash segfaults on the page
<Riddell> imbrandon: was there any magic solution to the flashplugin-nonfree issue?
<Riddell> imbrandon: if a newer version of flashplugin-nonfree gets installed, does it automatically download the new flash?
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: , Riddell: apparently the latest update for kde4 on hardy fixed the klauncher issue
<_StefanS_> working now.
<apache|mobile_> oha
<apache|mobile_> ohm
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: did you set the default web browser setting?
<apache|mobile_> to firefox for example
<mornfall> Hi.
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: only in kde3
<apache|mobile_> very strange
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: yea..
<_StefanS_> anyways it works, and we will probably never know :)
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: I only fixed a pointles assert in kauthorisized... very strange
<cheguevara> hi
<apache|mobile_> ahoy mornfall
<apache|mobile_> ahoy cheguevara
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: well I guess a recompile was enough
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: fragile stuff ;)
<apache|mobile_> nah :P
<apache|mobile_> the only fragile stuff is kdm
<apache|mobile_> that thing totally likes to break
<cheguevara> should be really back now
<cheguevara> wanna get back into doing something productive again
<apache|mobile_> should be wiped from this planet and get a rewrite
<cheguevara> what needs most help atm
<apache|mobile_> cheguevara: bugfixin' I guess
<apache|mobile_> cheguevara: can you attend the meeting today?
<cheguevara> which timezone is that
<cheguevara> gmt?
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, it does.  can we just add a debconf question "this will break konqueror, if you have a working flash you may not want to download the new version"?
<Riddell> s/konqueror/konqueror and opera/
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you notice that wallpaper issue I wrote about last night? http://enhance-it.dk/login.jpg
<Riddell> _StefanS_: what's your resolution?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: 1920x1200
<cheguevara> apache|mobile_, yeah 11 gmt, i'll be there
<_StefanS_> Riddell: smarter saw it on 1024z768 as well
<_StefanS_> R
<_StefanS_> Riddell: wierd thing it only happens after you type your password
<apache|mobile_> cheguevara: ye probably wanna have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour) then
<Riddell> _StefanS_: hrm, that wallpaper is only 1680 x 1050
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well you probably found the issue then :)
<cheguevara> apache|mobile_, kk, looking
<Riddell> _StefanS_: rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/cache/Moodin/kubuntu; ksplash --test
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep I can reproduce it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: same thing.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: maybe we should just use the background currently in kdm when it starts (?) because it seems to be of the right size
 * apache|mobile_ supposes it's just scaled
<_StefanS_> maybe
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I noticed it yesterday, not today
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: did kubuntu-default-settings change yesterday ?
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: /etc/kde3/backgroundrc : WallpaperMode=Scaled
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: so you're right
<apache|mobile_> I am always right :P
<apache|mobile_> unless I am wrong
<_StefanS_> precisely.
<_StefanS_> pretty much like anyone else :D
<Riddell> _StefanS_: wget http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/Theme.rc && sudo mv Theme.rc /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/Theme.rc
<Riddell> rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/cache/Moodin/kubuntu; ksplash --test
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, kmail works again after update
<_StefanS_> Riddell: that fixed it ;) - i noticed you put a patch to disable scaling sometime in the past for moodin just now
<_StefanS_> anyone else have two batteries on hardy (on a laptop obviously)
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: I think it would be really cool to alter that logout effect so the desktop fades completely away once you have selected to logout/restart/shutdown
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: bugs.kde.org
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: nawp, I'm talking about a kubuntu only patch :D
<apache|mobile_> no advocate from me
<apache|mobile_> there is really only very little reason to patch anything kubuntu-only
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: well you should ask Tonio_ about kubuntu-only patches.. because there has been alot really in the past ;)
<apache|mobile_> yeah
<apache|mobile_> well
<apache|mobile_> should change with kde 4
<apache|mobile_> only reason to patch something is to change default settings, create branding or fix kubuntu specific issues
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: well yes.. but you could argue that it would be a default setting also ;)
<apache|mobile_> nope
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: its a matter of definition.
<apache|mobile_> you can't
<apache|mobile_> you change a fundamental appearance
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: bugs.kde.org
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: right..
<apache|mobile_> otherwise I don't support it
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: well thats okay, but then you will just end up with a generic kde4.
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: but thats just my opinion.
<apache|mobile_> what's it the problem with that?
<apache|mobile_> why do we use KDE anyway, when we don't agree with their stuff?
<cheguevara> heh
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: well thats a very black/white approach dont you think ? :)
<apache|mobile_> nope
<apache|mobile_> this is a change that can be valuable for KDE
<apache|mobile_> if they decide it's no good
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: yes.. if you ever get it done in kde via bugs.kde.org. Good luck.
<apache|mobile_> why should we decide it is
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: so talk to lubos personally
<_StefanS_> Riddell: it seems like that change on moodin made the progress text misaligned
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: yep maybe I will do that :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: in which way?  it's centred for me, could do with being moved up into the lighter background
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the icons that show the different steps is fine, but the "Loading desktop..." etc is diplayed below the box
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: I hope you're not angry with me ? :)
<apache|mobile_> _StefanS_: nope, I can understand your point
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile_: great ok :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: right, that has always been the case
<_StefanS_> oh ok, maybe i just havent noticed :)
<_StefanS_> could we enhance that text, maybe make it bold?
<_StefanS_> you cant really see it that clearly
<Riddell> _StefanS_: moving it up would probably be best
<_StefanS_> indeed
<Riddell> _StefanS_: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/Theme.rc
<_StefanS_> trying.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: needs about two more lines down
<Riddell> lines?
<Riddell> edit StatusCoords and let me know what works
<_StefanS_> sure
<_StefanS_> Riddell: 520 works for me
<Riddell> _StefanS_: ok, we'll use that
<_StefanS_> cool
<_StefanS_> and thanks.
<Riddell> I'll wait and see if the artist gets back to us with a larger version first
<_StefanS_> yup
<Riddell> _StefanS_: doesn't it look bad on your rediculously high resolution display?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well not really, I mean the text could probably be black instead of the greyish to enhance the readability
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the rest is fine really
<_StefanS_> Riddell: #000000 for the StatusColor and we're good (just tried it, and it improves the readability quite alot, given the transparency in the background(s) etc..)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: ok, we'll do that
<_StefanS_> kool.
<_StefanS_> I actually have two rediculously high resolution displays btw.
<_StefanS_> ;)
<mornfall> So.
<mornfall> When soyuz picks up, adept 3 should be installable from https://launchpad.net/~me-mornfall/+archive -- mind the instructions, though!
<mornfall> (Testers welcome.)
<jussi01> mornfall: cool, Ill give it a go when I get home. where would you like bugs to? lp?
<mornfall> jussi01: Maybe just private mail.
<mornfall> Or here.
<mornfall> Should be easiest for both.
<jussi01> mornfall: sure
<Riddell> how exciting
<_StefanS_> mornfall: is it qt4 ?
<Riddell> that would be the defining feature :)
<mornfall> Well, there are others...
<jpatrick> oh, no, gutsy packages..
<mornfall> --> work, now. See you later.
 * apachelogger__ cripples packages for amarok nightly builds
<emonkey> apachelogger__, prolinux schreibt wenigstens das es Pakete für "ubuntu" gibt ...
<emonkey> meine amarok2
<apachelogger__> emonkey: was sollten sie sonst schreiben?
<apachelogger__> golem hat das auch geschrieben
 * emonkey fände kubuntu angemessener
<emonkey> und verlinkt haben sie die englische anstatt die deutsche news
<emonkey> egal
<apachelogger__> emonkey: naja, prolinux... die meisten editoren sind gnomes oder fluxbox zeugs user
<apachelogger__> golem hat kubuntu geschrieben
<apachelogger__> viel besser
<emonkey> man sollte meinen das ein Linux Magazin im gegensatz zu einem Tech Magazin differenzierter schreibt ...
<apachelogger__> emonkey: naja, ich bin sowieso für die differenzierung von ubuntu als distro und ubuntu als projekt
<apachelogger__> ist, und bleibt, ein marketingtechnischer teufelskreis
<emonkey> hmja stimmt schon
<apachelogger__> http://forum.golem.de/list.php?22615
<apachelogger__> hehe
<apachelogger__> flame++
<_StefanS_>  wtf.. :)
<_StefanS_> teufelkreis rules
<apachelogger__> lol
<apachelogger__> emonkey: http://forum.golem.de/read.php?22615,1197193,1197193#msg-1197193
<apachelogger__> manche verstehen das mit dem _pre_ release nicht ganz ;-)
<apachelogger__> I luv windows :D
<emonkey> ^ ^
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: what did you expect? *g*
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: da sie VORSCHAU geschrieben habe, war ich mir doch sicher, dass jeder versteht, dass das nicht die final ist ;-)
<Nightrose> ;-) lass es dir eine lehre sein und sei _niemals_ sicher
<Nightrose> du wirst bei sowas immer enttäuscht werden ;-)
<apachelogger__> neehee
<apachelogger__> die hätten screenshots posten sollen
<apachelogger__> alles golems schuld!
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger__> aber kubuntu steht :D
<apachelogger__> muahahaha
<apachelogger__> eines tags...
<_StefanS_> das ist aber klasse egon
<apachelogger__> lol
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HaraldSitter/KdeFour/MigrationWizard#head-953162b13c5cfd81aeacd3e7baf18bc895dc33d3
<apachelogger__> how do you like my nu graphics?
<Nightrose> hehe perfect apachelogger__
<apachelogger__> make everything even more complicate, don't they? :P
<Nightrose> indeed
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * apachelogger__ needs an app to properly draw process flows
<emonkey> take latex
<emonkey> :P
<apachelogger__> Oo
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: what did you use for that?
<iRon> apachelogger__: need to learn UML ;-)
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: l'inkscape, bin sûr
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger__> iRon: umbrello :P
<apachelogger__> that thing is... I don't exactly get how to use umbrello for what I want to do ;-)
<iRon> apachelogger__: draw use case and flow diagrams :)
<rivo> hi, can anyone tell if I patched kdesudo to ignore the --nonewdcop argument, would it break something?
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: jezzz @ google analytics...
<Nightrose> damn
<Nightrose> that is crazy
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: .8 caused more visitors
<Nightrose> really? man...
<Nightrose> anyway I got quite some visitors from the AI to my site ;-)
<Riddell> rivo: it should break kcontrol
<Riddell> rivo: why would you?
<rivo> Riddell: bug 182403, i.e. kcontrol is broken already
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182403 in kdesudo "kdesudo --nonewdcop option breaks the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182403
<rivo> Riddell: I tested with patched kdesudo 2.0 package and systemsettings worked fine (unlike with unpatched kdesudo) but I'm wondering if it might break something else
<_StefanS_> rivo: you should ask Tonio_ about that kdesudo switch
<_StefanS_> rivo: he might know something
<Riddell> what changed in 1.1-0ubuntu2.2?
<rivo> Riddell: #155032 was fixed, it might be that there's some kind of permissions problem with dcop now
<Riddell> best check with Tonio_
<rivo> ok
<Tonio_> rivo: that's a gutsy problem right ?
<rivo> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> fixed with the latest kdesudo
<Tonio_> everyone is free to provide or suggest a backport from hardy to gutsy....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  ;)
<Tonio_> even an -updates update will do the trick :)
<rivo> Tonio_: latest is 2.0?
<Tonio_> rivo: yep, on hardy only at the moment
<Tonio_> rivo: fixes all bugs reported to launchpad afaik
<rivo> Tonio_: I tried that, built the package for gutsy (using hardy's sources), it still had the same problem
<Tonio_> hum.....
<Tonio_> lemme look at your bug
<rivo> might it be that some other package is buggy then?
<Tonio_> rivo: I can't seem to reproduce....
<Tonio_> rivo: I suspect this is somehow linked to the old random bug we have with the installer
<Tonio_> rivo: kde desktop database isn't created correctly
<Tonio_> Riddell: wasn't that fixed before gutsy ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> rivo: your problm is that within the root user, kcmshell doesn't find the clock.desktop module, while they are found with the current user
<Tonio_> rivo: try this :
<rivo> Tonio_: for some reason it only seems to be affecting new installations, on my usual system everything works fine, too, but on clean install it doesn't
<Tonio_> login as root and load the root profile :
<Tonio_> sudo -i
<Tonio_> then kcmshell --list
<Tonio_> even better "kcmshell --list | grep -i clock"
<Tonio_> you should have no result
<Tonio_> same command should work as your current user
<Tonio_> rivo: another way to test is install gksudo and test with this :)
<Tonio_> rivo: the difference with the 1.1-0ubuntu2.2 upgrade is that then the root profile is used instead of the user's
<Tonio_> rivo: that's also the way gksudo works, and so should confirm your kde desktop database issue
<mornfall> Hm.
<mornfall> Anyone can explain this?
<rivo> Tonio_: ok, I'll boot to the clean system with my other computer and try
<mornfall>    1190 Setting up kdelibs5-dev (4.0.0-0ubuntu4) ...
<mornfall>    1221 CMake Error: ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<Tonio_> rivo: as I said, that's to what I know a bug with the livecd installer
<Tonio_> rivo: works on my system cause I always use the alternate cd
<Tonio_> Riddell: We should take care of desktop file database and kcontrol modules within a livecd session
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect it is still broken somehow
<Tonio_> Riddell: and afacr that was due to the filesystem used on the livecd
<Riddell> Tonio_: how would the filesystem affect it?
<Riddell> mornfall: that'll be our non-standard install location /usr/lib/kde4
<mornfall> Grah.
<mornfall> Anyone with a fix?
<mornfall> Well, it should be fixed in your version of cmake then?
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't remember but that was our conclusion since there was a difference between the livecd and alternate on that point after the installation
<Riddell> mornfall: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde.mk
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the famous "empty kcontrol" bug....
<Tonio_> every kcm modules going in the kmenu in "found items" section
<Tonio_> rivo: can you please let me know if it works any better with gksudo ? that's important to correctly diagnose the issue :)
<rivo> Tonio_: turned out that my "clean" system isn't that clean anymore and it works there... I'll test with gutsy livecd but it'll take a bit more time
<mornfall> Riddell: Do you have the cmake.mk as well?
<Riddell> mornfall: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/cmake.mk  same as debian
<Tonio_> rivo: don't you have a machine where the problem appears ?
<mornfall> Riddell: There's a include debian/cdbs/cmake.mk with some bug reference...
<mornfall> I'll try it that way then.
<Riddell> mornfall: yes, same as debian-qt-kde I should have said
<mornfall> Ah. Well, I built with standard cmake.mk...
<mornfall> (In Debian, that is.)
<apachelogger__> hm
<apachelogger__> Tonio_: the famous bug
<apachelogger__> in KDE 4 that is?
<mornfall> Riddell: Is that just s,/usr,/usr/lib/kde4, in .install, or are the bits more dispersed?
<mornfall> (I am trying now...)
<mornfall> Hm.
<Riddell> mornfall: that should work
<Riddell> unless you have qt plugins
<Riddell> also etc to usr/lib/kde4/etc
<rivo> Tonio_: not anymore, the bug magically gets fixed after using kdesudo without --nonewdcop and seems that sometimes it gets fixed permanently... odd, I know
<rivo> Tonio_: on livecd, after updating kdesudo, kcmshell --list | grep clock   as root only prints out a bunch of dcop errors
<rivo> Tonio_: should I also try with gksudo?
<mornfall> Ok, reuploaded. Hopefully it works better this time.
<Tonio_> rivo: yep, that would be nice
<Tonio_> rivo: note that another possibility is that the database creates at first run since you are a different user
<Tonio_> rivo: there might be an issue the very first time
<Tonio_> rivo: I doubt that can be fixed on the kdesudo side, as sudo -i or even gksudo should have the same problem
<Tonio_> rivo: the issue is more in kdebase or livecd imho
<rivo> Tonio_: it also happened after installing the system onto hdd and not just on the first run
<Tonio_> hum.......
<Tonio_> rivo: well I can't reproduce here ans only have one machine
<rivo> Tonio_: the whole reason I'm asking is that I'm making a remastered cd based on kubuntu gutsy, so if you can suggest some kind of workaround it would be nice :-)
<Tonio_> rivo: it would be nice if you can investigate and test with gksudo and sudo -i on a machine where the issue is reproductible
<rivo> Tonio_: what's the command I should use with gksu?  gksu kcmshell --list ?
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> well gksudo kcmshell clock
<Tonio_> eventually
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/tmp/migration-paths.png does this make it any more understandable?
<Tonio_> and also please compare the module list with kdesudo 2 and gksudo
<Nightrose> *checking*
<Tonio_> rivo: if there is no difference, then the problem is outside of kdesudo
<rivo> Tonio_: hmm, with gksu it works, it runs kbuildsycoca and then prints the list of modules
<Tonio_> rivo: also, only use kdesudo2 for your tests, issues with systemsettings are well known with 1.4
<Tonio_> rivo: and with kdesudo 2 ?
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: hmm not sure :/    not really IMHO
<apachelogger__> ok, so that whole migration stuff is too complex :P
<Nightrose> it is complex jep
<jdavies> cheguevara: yo
<rivo> Tonio_: well, now, after using gksu, even kdesudo (1.1) works
<Tonio_> rivo: seems that I can reproduce that one after deleting my .kde
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: maybe make it more clear what the states are and what needs to happen there
<Tonio_> rivo: interesting.....
<rivo> Tonio_: as said, not using kdesudo's --nonewdcop options fixes it, at least for this session
<rivo> Tonio_: so after that even --nonewdcop works
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: that is pretty clear in the description :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: ah ok
<apachelogger__> state 1 = never done anything, state 2 = migrated to KDE 3, state 3 = migrated kde3 and 4
<Nightrose> ok
<Tonio_> rivo: gksudo give me an empty list.....
<mornfall> Ok, it's queued again, so we'll see what happens this time.
<Tonio_> rivo: still can't reproduce in fact....
<Tonio_> rivo: kcmshell --list gives me an empty list, but I can start any module
<Tonio_> rivo: I completly deleted my /root/.config and /root/.kde
<Tonio_> rivo: I can start kdesudo --nonewdcop "kcmshell media"
<Tonio_> rivo: works like a charm here
<Tonio_> rivo: kdesudo doesn't print the output so you don't see kbuildsyscoca running but it does
<Tonio_> rivo: with or without nonewdcop, no change on my side....
<Tonio_> rivo what if you compare those commands, with no /root/.kde
<Tonio_> rivo: gksudo "kcmshell media"
<Tonio_> rivo: kdesudo "kcmshell media"
<Tonio_> start with kdesudo of course, since gksudo seems to "fix"
<rivo> Tonio_: I went back to my installed test system where it had started working before
<rivo> Tonio_: I deleted a bunch of files there, lets see if it works now...
<Tonio_> rivo: oki, thanks :)
<rivo> Tonio_: yay, it's broken again :-)
<rivo> Tonio_: I deleted /root/.kde /home/rivo/.kde /var/tmp/kde* /tmp/*
<rivo> and then rebooted
<Tonio_> lemme try
<Tonio_> so kcmshell media doesn't work right ?
<Tonio_> let's reboot...
<mornfall> Dum di dum di dum.
<blizzzek> hi
<Tonio_> rivo: can't seem to reproduce here but I have some things to fix :
<Tonio_> rivo: I'll fix kdesudo for terminal output, so that we can see what happens exactly
<Tonio_> rivo: also, kdesudo seems to stop any process when this process detaches himself
<rivo> Tonio_: forgot to tell you that I removed /root/.ICEAuthority as well
<Tonio_> rivo: for example kdesudo amarok doesn't work here
<Tonio_> rivo: shoulnd't be used anyway
<rivo> Tonio_: kdesudo -- kcmshell --list   didn't work, with or without --nonewdcop
<Tonio_> the users iceauthority is used in the first place, otherwise it wouldn't work at all
<Tonio_> rivo: well you don't get the output, that's what I said
<rivo> Tonio_: gksudo -- kcmshell --list   worked and after that  kdesudo started working as well
<Tonio_> rivo: btw I still can't reproduce, but there are things to improve in kdesudo
<rivo> oh, and, that was still with kdesudo 1.1
<Tonio_> rivo: look at kde-apps when you see 2.1 is beeing released, then ping me again, so that we can give a second debug session ;)
<rivo> Tonio_: I can also try with 2.0 but that's going to take some more time
<rivo> Tonio_: ok :-)
<Tonio_> rivo: well indeed that would be nice, as those are completly different....
<Tonio_> rivo: so while I change those things in it, take your time to retest with kdesudo 2
<Tonio_> and then come back so that we can test again and improve kdesudo :)
<rivo> Tonio_: will do :-)
<Riddell> ryanakca: Sime is right here
 * apachelogger__ notes that life has become boring without kde4 package breaks :(
 * Nightrose tells apachelogger__ that there are enough bugs to fix in the packages ;-)
<apachelogger__> nono
<apachelogger__> in the software
<apachelogger__> not the packages :P
<Nightrose> like kget-kde4 crashing when adding a new download while it is minimized to the tray
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger__> there is only one package related bug!
<apachelogger__> and that are the hell annoying dbus error messages
<ScottK> apachelogger__: Is guty-backports fixed too?
<apachelogger__> was it broken?
 * apachelogger__ didn't really do anything about backports at any point
<apachelogger__> <-- hardy boy
<ScottK> I've seen complaints.
<apachelogger__> probably some packages which haven't been backported
 * apachelogger__ takes a look
<ScottK> apachelogger__: OK,  Well it'd be good if that were checked/fixed up too (since you're bored).
<apachelogger__> ScottK: hehe, life is boring, but I'm not bored, there is just no entertainment :P
<apachelogger__> ScottK: yeah, some backports are missing, what should I do?
<apachelogger__> report bugs on gutsy-backports?
<apachelogger__> or Riddell just could backport them
<apachelogger__> missing: kdeaccessibility-kde4, kdeadmin-kde4, kdeartwork-kde4, keedu-kde4
<ScottK> Riddell can just backport them, but you may as well write a gutsy-backports bug so he has it for easy reference.
<apachelogger__> technically also some should be removed
<ScottK> Ping me and I'll wave it through.
 * apachelogger__ reports a bug
<ScottK> apachelogger__: I'm not sure if we can do that.  I'll check.
<ScottK> apachelogger__: Ping me when you've got the bug done.  Please test build them in a gutsy environment.
<apachelogger__> well
<jpatrick> (they build in ppa)
<apachelogger__> well
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: with changes
<apachelogger__> at least kdelibs for example did until yesterday
<apachelogger__> ScottK: since I make all packages work on gutsy as well, for easy backports in the ppa, I can do this at ones with the other transitions
<apachelogger__> I only touched kdeadmin so far I think
<apachelogger__> of course that takes longer
<ScottK> Since we started to backport KDE4 in gutsy-backports, I think it ought to get updated now that things have stabilized a bit.
<apachelogger__> ScottK: well isn't all that stable
<apachelogger__> at least one item on today's meeting agenda can cause a 100% update
<apachelogger__> which is one that makes totally sense for gutsy as well
<Hobbsee> erk.  meeting
<ScottK> apachelogger__: What time?
<apachelogger__> ScottK: 23 utc
<apachelogger__> see topic :P
<ScottK> Right.  Thanks.
<rivo> Tonio_: btw, you haven't updated version number in configure.in.in, so kdesudo --version still outputs 1.1 ;-)
<Tonio_> ah......... fixing ;)
<rivo> Tonio_: other than broken output, kdesudo 2.0 behaves just like 1.1 - it's broken until I run gksudo
<Tonio_> rivo: oki, I'll try to fix toonight
<mornfall> Riddell:    1716 debian/cdbs/kde.mk:4: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such            file or directory
<mornfall> Riddell: Anything I should know about that?
<mornfall> Riddell: (Build-Depends: quilt?)
<Riddell> mornfall: yes you need add the build-depend
<Riddell> debian-kde is moving to quilt (I still havn't figured it out myself :)
<mornfall> At least I keep soyuz properly fed.
<mornfall> Nvm, back to hacking LVM.
<mhb> hi folks
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> Riddell: er, do we normally reject or discard posts from people who aren't subscribed to k-u@ ?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: reject
<Hobbsee> cool.  changed back
<mhb> nixternal: you're the Flash expert around here - do you know how hard would it be to offer Flash to be installed on demand in Konqi?
<mhb> or anyone else, really
<Riddell> mhb: it is
<Riddell> of course the main problem is that it doesn't work currently
<mhb> is it?
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> yes, I know the newest Flash broke everything.
<mhb> Riddell: by the way, have you read this: http://farragut.flameeyes.is-a-geek.org/articles/2008/01/07/if-you-want-to-bitch-get-your-b-y-facts-straight-at-least
<mhb> I've stumbled upon that blog post, and it says that the newest kaffeine could be somehow embedded into Konqueror
<mhb> which might be beneficial for us, right?
<Riddell> mhb: it might but I don't think it's javascript support is as good, e.g. it doesn't work on bbc.co.uk
<Riddell> Tonio_ would know more though
<Tonio_> mhb: kaffeine can but using xcb in the first place
<mhb> Tonio_: that's what the article says.
<Tonio_> mhb: and xcb doesn't have opengl support yet, which is a real problem
<mhb> hrm.
<Tonio_> not all cards have working xv support (mine doesn't
<mhb> what about the new kaffeine? is it usable without the xcb enabled?
<Tonio_> yep but will crash konqueror
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> too bad.
<mornfall> Hm, so it is building again. Let's see.
<mornfall> Failed on i386 and successful on others.
<mornfall> dh_buildinfo broke down.
<mornfall> Anyone can check what the hell happened?
<mornfall> I am rather lost.
<Riddell> mornfall: what is dh_buildinfo
<mornfall> Riddell: debhelper program that generates /usr/share/doc/<package>/buildinfo.gz
<mornfall> (Which has the package versions from the buildroot in it.)
<Riddell> let me try a test build
<mornfall> The weird thing is that it worked in the other 2 arches.
<Riddell> mornfall: it'll be arch indep only?
<Riddell> hmm, no
<mornfall> Well, it works in i386 Debian buildroot.
<coreymon77> hi everybody
<coreymon77> 23:00 in my time zone?
<coreymon77> what time will it be for me
<Riddell> likely you'll know what timezone you're in better than anyone else
<vorian> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 23 2008, 16:55:51 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 3 hours 4 minutes
<mornfall> It also works on amd64, which is a little weird.
<mornfall> (On Hardy...)
<vorian> Riddell: what channel is the meeting going to be held on?
<Riddell> #ubuntu-meeting, same as always
<coreymon77> @eastern
<coreymon77> @est
<coreymon77> blah
<mhb> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 23 2008, 16:57:00 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 3 hours 2 minutes
<vorian> coreymon77: it will be 6pm then :)
<coreymon77> im in toronto
<mhb> coreymon77: just do the math :o)
<mhb> coreymon77: 23:00 - 17:00 = time left to the meeting
<Riddell> mornfall: well it fails when I build locally, no idea why
<mornfall> Riddell: The buildinfo thing or otherwise?
<mornfall> Riddell: What happens if you comment it out in debian/rules?
<Riddell> mornfall: yeah
<Riddell> dh_buildinfo                        ldinfo.gz
<Riddell> install: cannot create regular file `debian/adept/usr/share/doc/adept/buildinfo.gz': No such file or directory
<coreymon77> oh hey, what do you knwo
<mornfall> Riddell: can you check whether the doc directory is there?
<coreymon77> ill probably actually be able to make this one
<coreymon77> finally
<coreymon77> this is the first meeting i have ever been actually able to make
<mornfall> It should be midnight CET IIRC, so I may be there as well. If that would help any.
<Riddell> mornfall: it's not but it's doesn't help if I add mkdir -p debian/adept/usr/share/doc/adept/ to the build rule
<mornfall> Riddell: Great.
<mornfall> Riddell: Maybe strace dh_buildinfo?
<coreymon77> mornfall: my problem is that the meetings always fall in the middle of the day
<coreymon77> and i have school
<Riddell> mornfall: removing dh_buildinfo makes it build fine
<mornfall> It's probably borken beyond repair, so I'll just disable it and reupload again.
<mornfall> O-okey.
<coreymon77> so, how is kde4 coming along
<coreymon77> still buggy
<coreymon77> ?
<Riddell> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/adept_manager4_i386.deban/adept/u
<Riddell> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Xapian::DatabaseOpeningError'
<Riddell> mornfall: crashes on start
<coreymon77> thats a problem
<mornfall> Riddell: The instructions say you need to first run update-apt-xapian-index (as root).
<coreymon77> anyways, im gonna want to wait for more programs to be ported
<Riddell> ah, didn't see any instructions :)
<coreymon77> i dont think i have the hd space to run both kde4 and 3 alongside
<mornfall> Riddell: Well, that's because they are in the PPA page of mine.
<coreymon77> Riddell: youre having problems?!
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> thats a first
<coreymon77> :P
<mornfall> I suppose I could add that to post-inst or something, but it really needs to be solved properly so this is just a temporary solution anyway.
<mornfall> (The debian/changelog is getting somewhat funny.)
<mornfall> Hm. Hm.
<mornfall> Is it possible to have hardy pbuilder on debian?
<coreymon77> you would think that with kde4 being such a big release, they would have it be stable when they release
<coreymon77> but the again
<coreymon77> this is a linux release
<mornfall> (Ie. can Debian debootstrap create a Hardy chroot?)
<coreymon77> since when are those ever stable on release
<ScottK> Tonio_: The current Klamav package is now available in dapper-backports, FYI.
<Tonio_> ScottK super :)
<yuriy> coreymon77: i assume you've read the .0 articles?
<yuriy> coreymon77: and you should really try it for yourself
<coreymon77> and btw, is the release after hardy gonna be lts, there are only so many more upgrades my old dell box can take, but i want to end on an lts
<Riddell> mornfall: yes, looks like it http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/debootstrap/filelist
 * mornfall hands coreymon77 a bucket of cold water.
<mornfall> yuriy: Hi!
<mornfall> So, let's try.
<coreymon77> yuriy: i think my dell box has passed its stage of trying out linux related things
<coreymon77> yuriy: know what i mean?
<Riddell> mornfall: crashes on Apply Changes, but all good until then
 * yuriy is really happy about the taskbar being fixed already in SVN 
<mornfall> Riddell: Running as root?
<yuriy> mornfall: hi
<coreymon77> mornfall: why the water?
<Riddell> mornfall: yes
<mornfall> Riddell: Hmm.
<coreymon77> yuriy: and what articles
<mornfall> Riddell: Ah, are you installing something not in cache? I haven't even tried the download code...
<mornfall> (And there's definitely no progress.)
<nareshov> How do I move a live gutsy installation to hardy? Thought I'd look for bugs and stuff :D
<nareshov> Is it safe to s/gutsy/hardy/ on sources.list ?
<nareshov> and dist-upgrade ?
<Riddell> mornfall: ooh, it worked!
<ScottK> nareshov: It's a live CD.  What's the worst that could happen?
<yuriy> woo alpha1
<Riddell> mornfall: how does it talk to dpkg?
<nareshov> ScottK: can I upgrade from a gutsy installation to hardy ?
<mornfall> Riddell: What do you mean? About the progress bar or about dpkg's controlling terminal?
<Riddell> mornfall: about the lack of embedded terminal
<mornfall> Riddell: Well, there's probably no way I could embed konsole from KDE4 and have dpkg run there...
<Riddell> mornfall: right, so what does it do instead?
<mornfall> Riddell: So it uses adept's own terminal.
<mornfall> Riddell: (As in, it runs the same way as apt.)
<mornfall> Riddell: Are any packages that require controlling terminal in maintainer scripts in the archive?
<mornfall> I will implement a debconf frontend and conffile handler.
<Riddell> mornfall: well, there /shouldn't/ be, but that's not a guarantee
<ScottK> nareshov: I haven't done it, but I'd guess the worst that would happen is you reboot again.
<mornfall> Riddell: Right, but I'd rather not fork konsole again.
<Riddell> mornfall: but any package which does is a bug so is target for fixing or hand waving
<mornfall> It's tiresome.
<nareshov> ScottK: so the way to do it would be to mod the sources.list and dist-upgrade right?
<coreymon77> Riddell: yes, supposed to, since when has linux ever done what its supposed to do? :P
<mornfall> Riddell: It appears pbuilder happily created a hardy buildroot. Yay.
<ScottK> nareshov: That would be one way to do it.
<nareshov> k
<coreymon77> later everyone
<yuriy> mornfall: shouldn't the sidebar taken from okular be mentioned in debian/copyright?
<mornfall> yuriy: Probably should.
<mornfall> yuriy: Patches welcome : - ).
<mornfall> yuriy: But I will fix that before final myself, if you'd rather not.
<mornfall> (Well, probably quite sooner than that, anyway.)
<yuriy> it needs to include the text of the GPL as well then right?
<yuriy> i haven't done any packaging, but i'll rtfm and send a patch, hopefully today
<mornfall> yuriy: Only a reference to it in common-licences.
<mornfall> licenses, whatever
<Riddell> mornfall: searching with xapian is super fast
<mornfall> Riddell: Well, it's mostly super-fast because old adept is super-slow.
<mornfall> I suppose if I implemented a simple matcher, it would be as fast as xapian.
<mornfall> But xapian's strength is in that the results are much better.
<Riddell> mornfall: have you seen software-properties by the way?  it's what we use now to set up the sources.list
<Riddell> but I don't think it'll work on debian
<Riddell> s/set up/edit/
<yuriy> oh yeah about that, would it be possible to integrate that as a widget in adept?
<Riddell> yuriy: not easily, it's python
<mornfall> Then, no.
<nareshov> sotware-properties is still alpha code? :D
<yuriy> Riddell: so there is no way to write custom widgets in python and use them in c++?
<nareshov> I got a QMutex::lock: Deadlock detected
<mornfall> Riddell: There's a package in debian. Let's try...
<mornfall> yuriy: Basically, no.
<mornfall> Any inter-language binding is a problem.
<mornfall> You can see how much effort it is to have C++ -> scripting language bindings. Other way around is even worse.
<Riddell> yuriy: maybe at a push with libpythonize or the like ( Sime would know), but it's never easy
<Riddell> nareshov: got dbus-x11 installed?
 * nareshov checks
<yuriy> ah right, cause system settings is c++ and works with guidance.. there is some sort of cpp wrapper that uses libpythonize
<nareshov> Riddell: yup
<mornfall> Riddell: Hm, I can parse the info files myself and produce a sources.list editor similar to software-properties, I guess.
<mornfall> Hm. Clicking "Find best server" crashes the thing.
<mornfall> No matter.
<mornfall> We'll see what happens.
<mornfall> Btw, the -kde means -qt here? Since it doesn't seem to quite follow KDE settings...
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/patches/kubuntu-www-1.diff
<mornfall> Dear folks, the Adept builds finally passed, get the crispy packages at https://launchpad.net/~me-mornfall/+archive (when they arrive from the buildroots, anyway).
<mornfall> I am off to a pub, see you later.
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<mhb> \sh: I'm learning math and believe me, we don't use the rule of three much in the classes :o)
<\sh> mhb, hehe
<mhb> I don't think I've used it since elementary school
<yuriy> Riddell: now that i think about it, shouldn't software properties be a kcm?
<mhb> Riddell: ^^ we could do a wrapper that launches s-p-kde in a new windows from within systemsettings
<mhb> Riddell: and we might do the same for new restricted-manager -> it could be qt4 only then
<mhb> I don't think users would mind that much - it'll be easier for them to find, and we can integrate it the right way with KDE4
<mhb> yuriy: what do you think?
<yuriy> mhb: oh, you mean for kde3?
<mhb> yes, that's the reason software properties aren't in systemsettings yet
<mhb> of course, we could integrate them into KDE4 once libpythonize is ready
<DasKreech> Hey Riddell
<DasKreech> got what you lost?
<yuriy> mhb: oh, it's not ready? :-\
<mhb> yuriy: last I heard, I was offline for some days though
<yuriy> Sime works on it?
 * mhb shrugs
<nixternal> mhb: we used to have the install on demand for flash I thought a few releases back
<mhb> nixternal: would be awesome to have it for x86_64 too :o)
<mhb> since it's relatively easy to install.
<nixternal> it would be awesome if konqi worked with flash right now too :p
<mhb> yeah...
<mhb> that sucks.
<nixternal> I am sick of having firefox on my machine already
<DasKreech> SVN?
<nixternal> actually, there are some flash applets on websites that actually work with Konqi-kde4
<nixternal> YouTube and such doesn't work
<mhb> well konq3 is not much better now
<mhb> and we better geth both ready for april :o)
<mhb> as much as I love letting closed soure down...
<nixternal> I think flash is working with Konqi in trunk, so that should be fixed for us in the next couple of weeks
<mhb> 3/4?
<mhb> or both?
<nixternal> 4
<mhb> hrm, we need 3 too :o)
<nixternal> dunno about 3...I thought it was fixed upstream and that is what we were using
<nixternal> I remember Riddell sending an email asking people to test it
<mhb> konqueror-kde4 is behaving quite bad on some sites, especially with forms
<nixternal> I have noticed that
<nixternal> Konqi-kde4 ran quite smooth for a bit and then went to hell fairly quick
<nixternal> it will get better though once they have webkit included
<mhb> I hope so
<nixternal> the current webkit renders pages nicely, but it doesn't work with forms at all
<mhb> and 4.1 will fix all KDE4 bugs, I know :o)
<nixternal> I was unable to type in forms
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> 4.1 isn't to far off either
<mhb> a lot of people believe that
<mornfall> Okey, once more, testers sought: https://launchpad.net/~me-mornfall/+archive
<nixternal> I was impressed with their release schedule
<mhb> mornfall: fajn, zkusím.
<nixternal> mornfall: is this for kde3 or 4?
<mornfall> mhb: Who are you, out of curiosity?
<mornfall> nixternal: 4.
<nixternal> groovy
<mhb> mornfall: just a student doing some here-and-there Kubuntu hacking recreationally
<mornfall> mhb: Hmmm, student. Where?
<mhb> mornfall: MFF
<mornfall> Ah.
<mornfall> I only know a couple of people from MFF.
<mhb> mornfall: me too, I just started uni :o)
<mornfall> Ah.
<nixternal> rebuilding xapian now
<nixternal> index that is
<mornfall> Smart boy. : - ).
<yuriy> mornfall: I think the package will need to be adept-kde4 or something since all kde4 stuff is intended to be installed alongside kde3
<nixternal> it puts a load on the system, that's for sure
<mornfall> yuriy: Is that a problem to only provide kde4 adept?
<mornfall> I am definitely scratching adept 2 from Debian ASAP.
<yuriy> mornfall: hardy default (or one of them :O ) will be kde3 only
<mornfall> So no libs? Hm.
<nixternal> looks good mornfall, the fonts are a little ugly yet, but search works, and it works FAST
<yuriy> though it would be nice to have kde4 libs : (
<mornfall> nixternal: Fonts should be whatever you set up in kde.
<mornfall> nixternal: Well, some of them are size-1.
<yuriy> anyways, can't test the package cause i'm still on gutsy
<mornfall> Although I could drop that, possibly.
<nixternal> that could be it, because all the fonts render fine everywhere else
<mhb> mornfall: are you still with red hat?
<mornfall> mhb: Yes.
<mhb> mornfall: good to hear :o)
<nixternal> my god, as soon as I hit "enter", my search results are instant...that is nice
<mornfall> I'm wondering whether to make that search-as-you-type.
<yuriy> does the index need to be rebuilt on every apt[-get] update?
<nixternal> worth giving it a shot, it seems everything else is going that route
<mhb> mornfall: if not, please put a "search" button in there
<mhb> mornfall: so people know they have to do something after typing the keyword
<mornfall> The searchh interface is not definitive in any way.
<mornfall> I will add status filters and a simple tag interface.
<mornfall> (With probably just a list of tags and a couple of checkboxes or so.)
<DasKreech> hi mornfall
<mornfall> Evening DasKreech.
<mhb> hmm, have you thought about making the selection one-click for the most common cases?
<mhb> I mean so you don't have to expand each package just to select "install"
<mhb> or remove when it's installed
<DasKreech> can't you have also have a delay timer?
<DasKreech> nothing has been typed for2.5 seconds start serach!
<DasKreech> Search even
<mornfall> DasKreech: 2.5 seconds is eternity.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: hey, where is your repository for the desktop-effect-kde
<mornfall> But that's how search-as-you-type works, yes.
<DasKreech> That's kinda the point :)
<mhb> I know you sometimes want to say remove the upgradable package, but still... doing the least amount of click would be lovely :o)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: repository = branch?
<DasKreech> mornfall: it's not search as you type it's search by default
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I mean, where in launchpad is it? I couldn't find it
<DasKreech> If you haven't pressed enter it will do so for you
<mhb> nosrednaekim: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~martin.bohm is a good start :o)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/desktop-effects-kde
<DasKreech>  if you are trying to think what the name of the package/string is it automatically narrows it for you
<nosrednaekim> thanks...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: are you a member yet? /me cannot remember
<nosrednaekim> mhb: no
<mhb> nosrednaekim: okies
<mornfall> mhb: Well, widgets are pretty expensive.
<mornfall> mhb: Adding a widget to each list item may be a little too much.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: why? do I need to be a member to branch it? I can apply tonight if so...
<mhb> mornfall: hmm, by clicking on the status perhaps? :o)
<mornfall> mhb: Counter-intuitive (IMHO).
<mornfall> (Ie. it's quite un-obvious that clicking the icon would do anything. To me at least.)
<mornfall> Although... Hm.
<mhb> it's not intuitive, that is correct.
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: don't need it to branch, but to upload yes
<mhb> nosrednaekim: new url
<mornfall> We are tracking the mouse already, so maybe highlighting the status  *text* when mouse-over could work.
<mhb> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/guidance/desktop-effects-kde
<mornfall> Then, clicking it could change it.
<mornfall> Well, set it for installation or such.
<mornfall> I will have to contemlpate that.
<mhb> mornfall: thanks!
<mhb> mornfall: by the way, it crashed when applying the changes.
<mornfall> mhb: Yes, you have uncached packages marked for install/upgrade. Known to be broken.
<mhb> okies.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: you can push there
<mhb> nosrednaekim: and please do push there... it'll be much easier for everyone to track it :o)
<mhb> mornfall: also the "package details" button does not really do anything.
<mornfall> mhb: True.
<mhb> mornfall: the Details tab works.
<mornfall> I know.
<mornfall> Well, gotta go home. See you later : - ).
<mhb> mornfall: see you, and tell me if you need something specific tested.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: ok... hope I don't break anything, never done anything with bzr or such :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: bzr is the python of the vcs :o)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: meaning it's easy and guides you
<ScottK> That's not quite how I'd have put it.
 * ScottK finds it much more confusing than svn.
<mhb> do you?
<mhb> well, we agree to disagree :o)
<ScottK> Yes.
<mhb> ScottK: what exactly?
<ScottK> I can do bzr co and stuff that mirrors svn, but all the merge, branch, etc, is orthogonal to my VCS experience.
<mhb> ScottK: hmm, probably you're used to the centralized approach then?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> And so far I run into bzr nowhere but Ubuntu.  I'm not up for learning a special vcs for Ubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: ok, so I need to rebranch from that "repository" apply my changes and then push it? I previously branched from the kubuntu-members one
<mhb> nosrednaekim: well
<mhb> nosrednaekim: checkout that repo
<mhb> nosrednaekim: run "bzr merge dir/where/your/branch/is"
<mhb> nosrednaekim: and "bzr commit"
<nosrednaekim> ok
 * nosrednaekim does a backup of his work....
<mhb> bzr co bzr+ssh://your.login@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/guidance/desktop-effects-kde
<mhb> so you can commit there directly.
<mhb> and you shouldn't really touch your branch
<mhb> (you run bzr merge dir/where/your/branch/is" in the desktop-effects-kde directory)
<nosrednaekim> ok
<mhb> nosrednaekim: just ask if something goes wrong
<nosrednaekim> thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: do I run the merge command from within the newly checkout dir pointing to the one where I have all of my changes?
<mhb> yes
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> mhb: erm... it says there is nothing to do.
<mhb> are you sure you commited your changes in your branch?
<nosrednaekim> oh, no I didn't. that doesn't try to upload them?
<nosrednaekim> ah.. no that "push"
<nosrednaekim> ok
<mhb> nosrednaekim: let me explain
<mhb> nosrednaekim: if you do a "checkout", your branch is still "tied" to the original one, and when you try to commit, it tries to connect to it
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: on the other hand, when you do a "branch", you effectively create a new branch and your branch is the "main" one.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: if you do a "checkout" and want to unbind your branch ( change it from a checkout into a full branch), you run "bzr unbind"
<nosrednaekim> ah ok.... it was so long ago, I forgot whether I branched or checked out...
<mhb> do an unbind, then commit
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> ok,it was a local. so I did "commit,"however, I made 3 new files and its not commiting them, is there a certain command for that? (and yes, I am going to go out an read the bzr tutorial right after this)
<mhb> bzr add
<mhb> (you have to commit afterwards)
<nosrednaekim> right....
<mornfall> Re.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: all going well?
<nosrednaekim> ok, so I ran bzr commit and I think it uploaded the stuff...
<nosrednaekim> but its not showing on the launchpad page... does it take a little while?
<mhb> it is
<mhb> yes, usually it takes a couple of minutes, but it's there now
<nosrednaekim> ah there we go!  thanks alot!
<mhb> nosrednaekim: change your /home/martin/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<nosrednaekim> mhb: does a guidance module need to be written?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: what do you mean?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: hmm, I guess if we should concentrate on the qt4 port
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I didn't even try testing the kde3 one...I was only working on the qt4 one.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: if we made it pure qt4 we could include it in Hardy, too
<mhb> nosrednaekim: splendid
<nosrednaekim> ok, one other thing... it depends on a file in /etc/Xsession.d, how should I go about commiting that so that it knows where to go?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: please tell me more, I'm not sure I get it
<nosrednaekim> mhb: X runs scripts on its start, and they have to be in the /etc/X11/Xsession.d. the program a script  in there to determine if a certain  file exists in the user's homeDIR and set $KDEWM accordingly
<mhb> so you made a script for that /etc/X11/Xsession.d ?
<mhb> and you need to get it installed?
<mhb> or not?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<mhb> hmm, you should do that within setup.py
<mhb> I guess.
<mhb> or not
<nosrednaekim> well, in any event, I'll go commit that file too.
<mhb> definitely.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: so it's working now?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... it works(on my machine at least)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: even choosing the effect level? that's impressive.
<nosrednaekim> yep.
<nosrednaekim> and you can do custon effects which allows you to use another manager. then if you want to go back to one of the presets,it will back up your custom config file to be restored next time you go back to custom
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I need the xsession.d script for the system to be able to determine if I got compiz installed?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: because d-e-kde4 doesn't seem to find my compiz
<nosrednaekim> mhb: no, for it to determine if you want compiz to be autostarted as the deafult WM.
<mhb> hmm, does d-e-kde4 recheck once I install compiz with the button?
<nosrednaekim> I didn't touch the package management stuff (and it detects mine) do you have compiz-kde installed?
<mhb> I do.
<ryanakca> aaah, all the fonts in kde4 are now microscopic!
<nosrednaekim> mhb: what does it do if you tell it to install compiz?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: well now it does find it
<mhb> but I guess it should re-check after I install it
<nosrednaekim> mmhm, that might be a good idea... just another run of check(), right?
<mhb> I guess so.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: what happens when you run kwin, does compiz replace it?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I'm running oroborus right now and it can't replace this one.
<nosrednaekim> run kwin after compiz has been set as the default?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: what I mean is: I click "standard effects", so I guess it should replace my current WM with compiz, right?
<mhb> without me rebooting or such
<nosrednaekim> mhb: yes, it does
<nosrednaekim> or should
<mhb> hmm, not my current one.
<mhb> I'll start kwin.
<iRon> ryanakca: check DPI settings in fonts section
<mhb> nosrednaekim: hmm, kwin crashes here
<mhb> kwin: xcb_xlib.c:73: xcb_xlib_lock: Assertion `!c->xlib.lock' failed.
<mhb> any guesses? Outdated system?
<nosrednaekim> woah.... what does just running compiz --replace do? same thing?
<mhb> man, this is so broken
<mhb> kwin --replace is broken
<mhb> compiz --replace is broken
<mhb> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
<mhb> it worked fine before.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... well, I don't think thats a problem with desktop-effects-kde ;)
<mhb> no, it's laurel & hardy
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<mhb> I should have stuck with buster.
<iRon> mhb: i know this problem with xcb.. one sec. there is a workaround for it..
<nosrednaekim> thanks for your help mhb, i'll be back for the meeting
<iRon> mhb: export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1
<iRon> mhb: this will ignore xlib lock error
<mhb> iRon: thanks!
<iRon> mhb: yw
<iRon> mhb: does it helped?
<mhb> so xcb is enabled in Kubuntu?
<mhb> yes, it did
<mhb> I so love the compiz effects :o)
<mhb> Riddell: did you get my question about the systemsettings stubs?
<ryanakca> iRon: will do :)
<mhb> hmm, compiz rocks
<mhb> I really love how fast it is
<iRon> mhb: on kde3 ?
<mhb> yeah
<mhb> with compiz&kde3&urxvt, I am a happy man
<iRon> :)
<toma> urxvt?
<mhb> I don't think I want kde4 anymore :o)
<iRon> unicode rxvt
<toma> rxvt?
<mhb> toma: yes.
<toma> k
<mhb> I can't stand kopete's default font.
<mhb> err
<mhb> konsole
<mhb> I've even done some measurements and you can fit a lot more readable text into the terminal with -fn fixed than with konsole, even if konsole's font is scaled down to be even a bit less readable than -fn fixed.
<mhb> plus you don't really need a scroll bar and a tab bar and a menu bar for terminals.
<mhb> plus urxvt in the daemon mode is superfast.
<mhb> and it should save memory, too.
 * mhb shuts up.
<iRon> mhb: why not to use the same font in konsole which is in rxvt?
<iRon> mhb: and turn off scrollbar and menu :-D
<mhb> iRon: I've done that before (turning the menu and scrollbar off)
<mhb> iRon: still, if I got the real fast deal (Porsche), why should I pimp my VW to look similarly?
<iRon> right..
<mhb> even if I manage to do it, it'll still be slower.
<mhb> and eat more memory.
<iRon> i was along time on xterm..
<iRon> and wmii :)
<mornfall> yuriy: I have pushed a fix for your crash...
<mornfall> yuriy: (And also experimental search-as-you-type. The new refill code has problems with extenders, which I will fix in a while.)
<mhb> iRon: and I'm not able to get the same font in konsole and in uxrvt
<mhb> iRon: I tried "install bitmap fonts", but I still can't select them in the "choose font" menu
<mhb> iRon: I'm getting too radical lately, I keep saying "offer the fastest/best tool for the job, even when it's not KDE"
<mhb> iRon: the only good thing about konsole is that you can integrate it into konqueror, adept, gdebi-kde etc :o)
<iRon> mhb: yep.. you need to enable bitmap fonts in fontconfig. dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<mhb> I'm fine with urxvt. :o)
<iRon> :)
<mornfall> mhb: Right now, you can't quite integrate it into adept, though.
<mhb> mornfall: the kpart does not work properly in KDE4? even not in c++?
<mornfall> mhb: KPart sure, but it doesn't have the interface I would probably need to use it properly.
<neversfelde> Where can I give feedback for this new "special" wallpaper? ;)
<mhb> mornfall: ah.
<mhb> neversfelde: here...
<mhb> neversfelde: but the rationale behind it is "force the users to suggest a better one"
<mhb> neversfelde: so go ahead and suggest .o)
<neversfelde> I will ask the german community, maybe a good artist is around there
<mhb> kwwii: hi, is the Ubuntu Hardy wallpaper decided yet?
<neversfelde> I should not paint myself ;)
<toma> 23h here
<mhb> toma: one more to go
<Riddell> mhb: I did not get your systemsettings stubs question
<toma> mhb: ew. so we all gather around my birthday, neat
<mhb> toma: yay, a party!
<toma> CAKE
<Riddell> yuriy, mhb: I don't see much of a reason to have software-properties in system settings, configuration is best attached to an app and we have package management apps
<mhb> Riddell: what about desktop-effects-kde (which is now qt4-only) and the new restricted manager (which could be qt4 only, too)
<mhb> could they get a stub kcontrol module for launching them?
<mhb> so we don't have to write dead KDE3 frontends for those.
<Riddell> mhb: desktop effects could, restricted manager should have its systray icon when it's needed
<mhb> well I guess it should also have a stubby in the systemsettings
<mhb> Riddell: don't forget that people can also remove the drivers if they wish
<Riddell> it could yes
<mhb> okay.
 * cheguevara is thinking of going to the chip shop before the meeting
<mhb> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 23 2008, 22:18:40 - Current meeting: Edubuntu meeting
<cheguevara> still got 40 mins :P
<mhb> hrm
<apachelogger_> re
<mhb> nobody solved the time conflict
<nosrednaekim> so whats going to happen?
<cheguevara> wb apachelogger_
<mhb> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 23 2008, 22:22:32 - Current meeting: Edubuntu meeting
<apachelogger_> thx cheguevara
<mhb> I guess we have to postpone the meeting by 30 minutes
<cheguevara> conflict with the forum council meeting?
<mhb> yes
<cheguevara> hmmm
<mhb> they end at 23:30, we start at 23:00
<Nightrose> wb apachelogger_ :)
<Nightrose> why not just do it here?
<cheguevara> does our meeting have to be in #ubuntu-meeting?
<cheguevara> exactly
 * apachelogger_ declares himself a fan of Nightrose and cheguevara
<Nightrose> ;-)
<cheguevara> :)
<mhb> I've got nothing against it, but ask the big fish
<cheguevara> ping Riddell then :P
<Riddell> hmm?
<cheguevara> can we have the meeting in here Riddell
<cheguevara> because it clashes with the forum council meeting
<uga> guys, something changed in xorg utilities lately? right now my kde4 startup script began faling on xprop
<uga> and I see the script remains the same as weeks ago
<Riddell> cheguevara: we seem to have the slot according to fridge
<uga> Riddell: startkde works for you? :/
<apachelogger_> uga: not utilties I guess, but something....
<uga> I saw something about the xorg core lib
<cheguevara> Riddell, fridge also says the forum council meeting End: 2008-01-23 23:30
<uga> but I cant' recall any other updaes
<uga> updates
<Riddell> hmm, right
<cheguevara> unless they are gonna finish early
<apachelogger_> uga: well, the issue seems to happen with any composite related action, so ultimately someone who knows anything about x is going to fix this ;-)
<cheguevara> or we start later :P
<cheguevara> but yeah food
<cheguevara> bbl
<apachelogger_> food
<apachelogger_> omg
<mhb> uga: xcb?
<uga> apachelogger_: ah thanks, I thought it was limited to this utility, since other desktops started up just fine
 * apachelogger_ gehts some food
<mhb> I guess it may be xcb related.
<cheguevara> apachelogger_, DCC me some :P
<apachelogger_> uga: does compiz stuff start?
<mhb> well my kwin crashed because of it.
<apachelogger_> mhb: so it's xcb's fault?
<mhb> export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1
<apachelogger_> cheguevara: no way
<mhb> fixed it for me.
<cheguevara> aww :P
<uga> lets try it...
<mhb> but it's not permanent I guess.
<apachelogger_> right!
<apachelogger_> that ain't no fix :P
<apachelogger_> thats a worky :P
 * apachelogger_ scuttles to the fridge
<mhb> yes, just a workaround.
<apachelogger_> ^ hehe
<uga> apachelogger_: puff, I haven't used compiz stuff for ages
<cheguevara> lucky you i have to get dressed and go to the shop lol
<mhb> nosredna_ekim: by the way, after I fixed kwin and compiz, the configuration tool worked.
<cheguevara> (i am not trying to say i am sitting naked)
<uga> apachelogger_: no, compiz seems to fail, fun =)
<mhb> nosredna_ekim: I'm running compiz on KDE3 now and I find it awesome :o)
<mhb> thanks for that
<nosredna_ekim> mhb: great...
<uga> yes, compiz makes the desktop crash
<uga> apachelogger_: it seems same effect I see during the startup, so possibly same thing
<apachelogger_> well, that issue is just way too strange
<apachelogger_> uga: you might get hold of someone who knows about x in #ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: btw, I didn't smoke in 24h
<apachelogger_> <-- totally cold turkey
<Nightrose> wohoo
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> not good
<mhb> good boy apachelogger_
<apachelogger_> well, no alcohol either
<Nightrose> apachelogger_ btw: dunno if you read it but I want to do the artwork meeting on monday 16:00 UTC which seems to work for the others so far - is that ok for you?
 * apachelogger_ can't focus today
<mhb> apachelogger_: hmm, you'll get used to it :o)
<mhb> so the forum guys started
<apachelogger_> aren't there drugs for that? :P
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: not perfect, but working for  me
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: ok thx - will send the note out some time tomorrow then
<Nightrose> after talking to pinheiro
<apachelogger_> yay
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: amarok-nightly-kdelibs is b0rked :>
<Nightrose> meh
<Nightrose> what went wrong?
<apachelogger_>   amarok-nightly-kdelibs: Hängt ab: libgif4 (>= 4.1.4) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<Nightrose> hmm
<apachelogger_> aus unerfindlichen gründen hat das ding gegen libgif gebaut
<apachelogger_> auf gutsy sollte es aber libungif sein
<nosredna_ekim> there you go.. problem #1... the error message is garbled.
<apachelogger_> lol
 * apachelogger_ spricht hinter nosredna_ekim rücken mit Nightrose ;-)
<Nightrose> *g*
<Nightrose> *nuschel* *flüster*
<apachelogger_> *kicher*
<nosredna_ekim> ????
<Nightrose> nosredna_ekim: ;-) just don´t pay attention to us - we are just being silly
<Nightrose> as always
<apachelogger_> nosredna_ekim: we were talking behind your back ... literally ;-)
<mhb> wie immer.
<mhb> using German here is much more dangerous than using say Czech.
<nosredna_ekim> I know three german phrases: "Hiel Hitler", "nein" and "ya"
<mhb> "heal hitler"? Now that's a dangerous thought.
<uga> apachelogger_: mhb: fixed
<apachelogger_> I luv fixes
<apachelogger_> uga: what was the problem?
<uga> I reinstalled the nvidia binary, and let it install all glx libs again
<uga> during the install I saw one error... complaining libglx.so wasn't a symlink or so
<uga> it was, after the install though
<uga> just in case I removed the file, and reinstalled it
<uga> it started up fine
<apachelogger_> nice
<apachelogger_> gotta restart my router
<uga> what I don't know is what files were replaced or :/
<apachelogger_> meh
<apachelogger_> uga: have a look at launchpad
<apachelogger_> a lotta people reported this only for kde4
<apachelogger_> so there is probably a bug report, since compiz was also effected
<uga> apachelogger_: possibly because they have compositing enabled
<uga> on kwin/kde4
<apachelogger_> actually
<apachelogger_> no
<apachelogger_> it doesn't
<apachelogger_> but it queries for the capabilities
<apachelogger_> and this is causing the actual x-crash
<apachelogger_> anyway
<uga> ah, that's why it runs xprop
<apachelogger_> really have to restart my router :D
<uga> have fun ;)
<cheguevara> back
<apachelogger> re
<Nightrose> wb
<toma> looks like they are finishing
<cheguevara> yep
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> 1 hour until the motu council polls open
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in a couple of minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> apachelogger: any kubuntu types up for that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: hobbsee, persia and nixternal
<apachelogger> so 2 of 3 :D
<Riddell> ooh, excellent
<apachelogger> ain't that bad
<nosredna_ekim> umm whats it take to become a member?
<apachelogger> nosredna_ekim: ongoing contribution
<nosredna_ekim> how long...
<apachelogger> as for everything in ubuntu :D
<apachelogger> nosredna_ekim: it's not so much the how long
<apachelogger> it's the what
<apachelogger> and when
<apachelogger> and why
<nosredna_ekim> ah.. ok
<stdin> you must promise to worship konqui and end every sentence in a 'K' :)
<cheguevara> lol
 * mhb regrets that Tonio is not around
<nixternal> remember to vote for Hobbsee and I for the MOTU Council -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/+polls <- opens in 5 minutes :)
<mhb> OK.
<mhb> nixternal: but you eat all council places :o)
<nixternal> I just hope they taste good :)
<cheguevara> lol
<mhb> nixternal: it's like sitting on two thrones at the same time :o)
<mhb> nixternal: nixternal the second, archduke of chicago
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-24
<nixternal> hahaha
<emonkey> nixternal, could only vote motus and devs or members too?
<nixternal> I think everyone, but I don't know honestly
<emonkey> maybe I'm just too tired to see it
<apachelogger> nixternal: only ubuntu development team members
<stdin> nixternal: I think team polls are only open to the teams
<mhb> yes, they are.
<cheguevara> Voting team:  Ubuntu Development Team
<mhb> not even I, mhb the great, can vote.
<cheguevara> lol
<apachelogger> stdin: ideas about latest comment on Bug 185407
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185407 in kdenetwork-kde4 "missing the config windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185407
<apachelogger> nixternal: do I have to approve you? :P
<stdin> apachelogger_: odd, I don't see that happening for me
<apachelogger> stdin: I can't even think about a reason for this
<stdin> I can't either
<cheguevara> does kdebase-workspace now depend on kdm-kde4
<apachelogger> nope, I think I forgot to do this
<apachelogger> ...when I updated workspace
<cheguevara> yeah bug 183800
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183800 in kdebase-workspace "cannot lock KDE 4 desktop" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183800
<cheguevara> damn distro confusion
 * cheguevara just wrote equery depends kdebase-workspace in kubuntu
<cheguevara> can anyone else reproduce  bug 184434
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184434 in kdebase-workspace "KDE 4.0 panel & App. Launcher freak out when running Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184434
<stdin> nope
<articpenguin3800> is kde4 going to be defualt in hardy+1
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> cheguevara: I think this is related to a driver issue
<apachelogger> cheguevara: does the report say whether composite is active?
<cheguevara> no i'll ask
 * apachelogger patches kdelibs
<cheguevara> and ask which driver his using
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> cheguevara: set status to incomplete
<apachelogger> in case you can :D
<cheguevara> yep
<cheguevara> so apachelogger [KDE 4] in title and kde4 tag?
<apachelogger> cheguevara: just tag
<apachelogger> should be enough, at least for me
<cheguevara> kk
<apachelogger> cheguevara: you can however add it to the titel as well
<apachelogger> thats up to you :P
<cheguevara> might as well add them then :P
<cheguevara> too bad there is no easy way to list the kde 4 packages in one place atm
<stdin> cheguevara: kde4libs kdeaccessibility-kde4 kdeadmin-kde4 kdeartwork-kde4 kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime kdebase-workspace kdebindings-kde4 kdeedu-kde4 kdegames-kde4 kdegraphics-kde4 kdemultimedia-kde4 kdenetwork-kde4 kdepimlibs kdesdk-kde4 kdetoys-kde4 kdeutils-kde4 kdewebdev-kde4  should be the bulk
<cheguevara> ah nice thanks
<apachelogger> +dragonplayer :P
<cheguevara> anybody uses the ppa gutsy packages?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<nosrednaekim> though I haven't updated in a while
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> a
<apachelogger> shame
<apachelogger> :(
<Nightrose> I do
<cheguevara> when you a chance can you check if bug 183734 and bug 182210 are still valid
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183734 in kdeartwork-kde4 "kdeartwork-kde4 package broken due to unavailable dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183734
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182210 in kdeartwork-kde4 "kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4 fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182210
<Nightrose> and they are updated
<apachelogger> cheguevara: yes they are
<apachelogger> I didn't touch artwork yet
<cheguevara> *sets to confirmed then*
<apachelogger> cheguevara: please assign me as well
<cheguevara> lol you read my mind was about to ask if you want me to do that
<nixternal> apachelogger: we don't need to collaborate with Fedora, their current plan is to totally replace KDE 3
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> nixternal: isn't that the ultimate idea of us as well? :)
<nixternal> actually, nix that, we should still stay in contact...I am creating a list of contacts now
<apachelogger> good idea
<nixternal> I misread their plan
<crimsun> (and OpenSUSE?)
<apachelogger> maybe we should form a distro collaboration team in genearl
<Nightrose> apachelogger: wasn´t there some talk about a mailinglist about that some time ago?
<apachelogger> as part of freedesktop.org maybe
<Nightrose> on the planets?
<nixternal> we have one around here somewhere
<nixternal> nobody is active from the last I seen..check with stdin, I think he was working with them, though I can't remember 100%
<apachelogger> stdin: ^
<apachelogger> crimsun: opensuse didn't decide much
<apachelogger> they still dunno whether to use kde3 or 4 as default
<apachelogger> the only thing that is going to happen is that 3 is going to contain parts of 4 and vice versa
<cheguevara> mandriva?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> dunno about them yet
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> now it's 2am :D
<stdin> huh? it's late and backscroll isn't helping me. what was I working with?
<apachelogger> this ain't gonna end well
<apachelogger> stdin: a distro collaboration working group thingy
 * apachelogger is still compiling kdelib
<stdin> well, I don't remember anything to do with that
<apachelogger> s
<apachelogger> stdin: so nixternal was lying
 * Nightrose is currently checking where she read about that
<cheguevara> kde3 will be the default in mandriva 2008 spring
<ubotu> Mandriva bug 2008 in Core Packages "reloading the user config or system menu closes the menudrake window" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2008
<Nightrose> gimme some minutes
<stdin> apachelogger: no, he's just been using vista too long, and it's started to erode his brain :p
 * cheguevara kick ubotu 
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> I luv vista :|
<cheguevara> we know you do :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: why are you up anyway?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: for you honey ;-)
<Nightrose> http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=250
<Nightrose> there it is
<apachelogger> mhhh
<Nightrose> that is what I was talking about
<Nightrose> dunno how far that went
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we should stop talking on irc
 * apachelogger jumps over to Nightrose and starts cuddling
<Nightrose> apachelogger: why?
<stdin> cheguevara: I don't get the issues with the bugs mentioned. and I have a feeling 182210 is due to an old/outdated package being installed
<Nightrose> yay
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Nightrose cuddles apachelogger
<Nightrose> well have a look at http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=250 everyone
<Nightrose> maybe this is useful
<cheguevara> stdin, mark them as invalid if you are sure, i can't test
<Nightrose> meh seems like there was no real result there...
<Nightrose> just talking
<Nightrose> damn it
<stdin> well I just ssh'd into my gutsy machine and apt-get didn't complain
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that is just crazy talk, collaboration between debian and ubuntu is almost inbreeding
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *g*
<apachelogger> "How many contributors do you have ? Are they split into different “classes” ? Who has “commit rights” ? Can you give out “commit rights” restricted to subsets of your packages ? A organized sponsorship system for people who don’t have commit rights ?"
<Nightrose> well seems like something like that is really needed
<Nightrose> maybe start something at freedesktop.org
<apachelogger> What the f*** ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: agreed
<apachelogger> fdo project
<Nightrose> jep
<apachelogger> with proper discussions
<Nightrose> hmm
<apachelogger> for stuff like how do we migrate KDE 3 stuff to KDE 4
<Nightrose> right
 * apachelogger thinks Nightrose is going to get that rolling :D
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> I can start something after friday evening
<Nightrose> but not before that
<apachelogger> earlier than me I guess
<Nightrose> hmm right
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | KDE 4.0! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Nightrose> nixternal: you are creating the list of distros/people to contact?
<Nightrose> then I will try to get something rolling at freedesktop.org on late friday
<nixternal> Nightrose: yes
<stdin> cheguevara: question: why did you mark 183734 as confirmed?
<Nightrose> nixternal: great
<apachelogger> bug 183734
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183734 in kdeartwork-kde4 "kdeartwork-kde4 package broken due to unavailable dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183734
<cheguevara> stdin, because apachelogger told me to
<stdin> silly apachelogger... :p
<apachelogger> actually I just stated that I didn't touch artwork yet, so all issues are essentially still true :P
<cheguevara> its still your fault :P
 * Nightrose is off to bed - nini folks :)
<cheguevara> night Nightrose
<Nightrose> *cuddle apachelogger*
<yuriy> d'oh forgot the meeting again
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> write it on your hand next time :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I'll join you in a minute
<apachelogger> or 2
<apachelogger> or 3
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> well
<Nightrose> hihi ok honey
<cheguevara> ...
<cheguevara> can you take that to pm :P
<apachelogger> cheguevara: pm?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> cools
<apachelogger> stdin: I b0rked kdelibs on gutsy :P
<apachelogger> -dev has a manual dep on libgif-dev
<apachelogger> need to change that I guess :D
<stdin> yeah, you do :P
<cheguevara> btw mandriva plans are to have kde 3 by default in the next release and have an option in the installer to have kde 4
<stdin> I guess it's a good thing it didn't backport yet :)
<apachelogger> stdin: well, just change the dep for -dev from libgif-dev to libgif-dev|libungif-dev
<cheguevara> doesn't gutsty still use libgif for almsost everything
<apachelogger_> btw
<apachelogger_> anyone saw my nu kdm-kde4 yet?
<apachelogger_> cheguevara: libungif
<apachelogger_> in hardy however that has been dropped since upstream maintainer is missing
<cheguevara> yeah i know, i did most half of the debdiffs
<stdin> apachelogger_: i've been thinking about the whole backporting thing, it may be a good idea to put all the packages you change on a wiki so I can see what needs doing
<cheguevara> but i am sure its libgif in gutsy, 'cause it only got changed in hardy
<apachelogger_> stdin: I usually send you the source url when I change a package :P
<stdin> apachelogger_: yeah, but if you send it to me when i'm away I have to search for it and it's not guaranteed that i'll see it
<stdin> I wish there was a way to put all highlights in another tab
<apache|mobile> quassel will have to do so
 * apache|mobile is wondering why that stupid kdelibs patch didn't work
<apache|mobile> very strange
<apache|mobile> anyway
<apache|mobile> gotta go to bed
<apache|mobile> nini
<stdin> hmm, I love wasting 15 mins of my life explaining to someone why doing /nick blah_AFK is not a good thing...
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> but then some times its useful, because you'll spend time pinging the person and wondering if he's there or not
<stdin> I even got the classic question "how old are you?" (and by "classic" I mean annoying irrelevant and totally inappropriate)
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> stdin, ASL??
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara> j/k
<stdin> none of your business/yes please/here :)
<cheguevara> haha
 * cheguevara now thinks stdin is 14
<stdin> funny, so did the _AFK guy, he was wrong too :p
<cheguevara> must be 13 then :P
<stdin> no, it doesn't start with a '1'
<stdin> it does end in it though
<cheguevara> 51 :P
<stdin> um, lower :p
<cheguevara> 21 or 31 then
<cheguevara> i'd say 21
<stdin> exact-o-mondo :)
<cheguevara> heh i bet i am the youngest here
<stdin> probably not, there's bound to be a toddler slapping a keyboard somewhere :p
<cheguevara> heh, yeah a little genius :P
<cheguevara> there are posts on PCLinuxOS forums of 13 year olds donating their pocket money
<cheguevara> so you never know :P
<stdin> heh, I remember the days of spending my pocked money on SuSE and Mandrake
<stdin> *pocket
<cheguevara> heh i think 'cause of growing up pretty poor, donating is an issue for me
<stdin> donate time and effort, those are the most valuable things to a community
<cheguevara> yeah thats what i end up doing, plus donating deffinetely won't give us another Riddell lol
<stdin> there's only one Riddell
<stdin> thank god :p
<cheguevara> haha
<jjesse> oh they haven't cloned Riddell yet?
<cheguevara> they are still working on it
<cheguevara> but somethign went work and the clone starts all its words with K
<cheguevara> :P
<stdin> uhh, why did i put the same keyboard shortcut to /part channels as to close tabs...
<stdin> tabs in FF that si
<stdin> is
<cheguevara> heh
<cheguevara> logic
<cheguevara> part chan == close tab
<stdin> but it means that when I hold ctrl-w down to close my 50 tabs and exit FF and the irc client is under FF I part 3 or 4 channels :p
<cheguevara> can't you just quit firefox if you are closing it anyway
<gribelu> or don't let it exit when you close the last tab..
<stdin> there's no shortcut to quit Ctrl-Q = nothign
<gribelu> alt-f4?
<stdin> but that's assigned to something else, in kwin
<stdin> I don't have a "Close window" shortcut in it
<cheguevara> or you could just click that little x button in the top right corner :P
<stdin> but, that'd involve me using the mouse
<cheguevara> oh noez
<cheguevara> :P
<stdin> my fingers are on the keys, why should I have to move them somewhere else just to close a window ;)
<gribelu> there's also and extension called keyconfig if you reaaaly need a key for quit
<stdin> gribelu: seems like too much hard work to get one shortcut working, I usually have my irc client minimised when browsing anyway
<gribelu> jesus..
<cheguevara> heh
<jjesse> how is everyone tonight?
<jjesse> kwwii: just wanted to say i love the look of hardy.... even though it isn't all black like i read on a blog during UDS-Boston
<blizzzek> gn8
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE4MigrationDistroCollab
<nixternal> ^^ that is what I have thus far for distro connections
<nixternal> still need to add some more... now we need to create exactly what we want to communicate to the distros as far as what we are seeking and attempting to do
<nixternal> thus far, openSUSE, Debian, and Fedora are the most transparent with Gentoo right behind
<nixternal> Mandriva, PC Linux OS, and Mepis are either a) non-existant, or b) not transparent at all
<ryanakca> heh
 * ryanakca wonders if anybody still uses slackware and where it would place on that list
<Hobbsee> how was the meeting?
<nixternal> pretty good I must say
 * nixternal eats
<jjesse> no food for you
<cheguevara> heh
 * Hobbsee frowns at ardichoille
<ScottK2> nixternal: What did we decide?
<cheguevara> off to sleep
<cheguevara> good night
<yuriy> nixternal: fedora's plan doesn't sound "similar to ours" at all
<ScottK2> What's Fedora's plan?
<hads> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE4MigrationDistroCollab
<yuriy> ScottK2: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/FeatureKDE4
<ScottK2> Agreed.  Not like ours at all.
<ScottK2> Of course being a beta distro for RHEL, they can do stuff like that.
<yuriy> ooh this is interesting though: http://trolltech.com/products/qt/lifecyclestatement
<yuriy> mentioned in the fedora plan, qt3 is no longer supported
<yuriy> i'm surprised that was never brought up in the LTS discussion
<ScottK2> We don't reallyl get qt from Trolltech though.  We get it from KDE (I think).
<yuriy> hmm really? you mean like their qt-copy?
<yuriy> regardless, it's a valid point for canonical to not want to support kde3
<ScottK2> I mean as long as KDE is supporting KDE3, they'll have to pay attention to qt.
<ScottK2> yuriy: I don't really care about their reasons.  KDE4 is not something I'm really caring about right now, so this shift in plans basically makes Kubuntu Hardy irrelevant to me.
<nixternal> "Their plan is similar to ours and that is to utilize the ~/.kde directory for KDE 4"
<nixternal> so it is in fact similar to our in that aspect
<nixternal> they are going to migrate as well, and haven't figured out just yet how to go about doing it
<ScottK2> I think name the KDE4 packages KDE and let a few KDE3 packages live is a different plan.
<ScottK2> So we're going to put KDE4 in .kde now?
<nixternal> not right now we aren't
<nixternal> something for hardy+1
<ScottK2> Ah.
<ScottK2> OK.  I feel better
<nixternal> but creating a migration tool will take some time, so it is better to start researching and collaborating now
<jjesse> how will upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 work?  will people automatically get kde4 a a default?
<ScottK2> jjesse: I really hope not.  That would be a bit suprising.
<jjesse> what is the correct wya to reference dolphin in kde4?  dolphin or dolph!n
<jjesse> or something else
<ScottK> Good night all
<jjesse> night ScottK
<nixternal> if you have kde3, you will keep kde3
<nixternal> g'nite ScottK2
<jjesse> hrm ok, so on my gutsy install i have kde3 and kde4 running so when i upgrade to hardy what will be my default?
<nixternal> neither
<jjesse> ?
<nixternal> a dist-upgrade is going to upgrade what you have and install only new things that need to be installed
<nixternal> kde4 wont' replace kde3 and kde3 won't replace kde4, they will continue working side-by-side with Hardy
<jjesse> gargh ok that's not how i understood it
<nixternal> it won't be until hardy+1 that there could be a full replacement of kde3 by kde4
<nixternal> we are planning on a KDE 3.5.9 in the next month or so, so we aren't going to be getting rid of it
<jjesse> hrmmm
<nixternal> if you don't have kde4 when hardy is release, then only kde3 will get updated...kde4 will only update if you have kde4 packages installed and they will continue to run the same way
<nixternal> hope that clarifies a little better
<jjesse> makes things way more complicated
<nixternal> why is that?
<jjesse> thinking purely from documentation standpoint both official ubunt ubook and also the help
<nixternal> ahh, hehe, tell me about it
<nixternal> well not more complicated, just a hell of a lot more work :)
<jjesse> how do i write a chapter that focus on both kde 3.5.X plus 4.X when the user might one or the other
<jjesse> very frustrating
<nixternal> I would stick with KDE 3.5.x for the chapter with maybe a page or two on the availability of KDE 4.x and how it can run side-by-side so the reader can play with it if he/she wants to
<nixternal> then again, having a little extra info on kde 4.x with some screenshots will make the Official Ubuntu book the first one with KDE 4.x info :)
<nixternal> I am willing to give you a hand on that if you would like it
 * jjesse is just frustrated
<Jucato> jjesse: I suggest you take both his hands... heck his arms too!
 * Jucato goes back to bed, trying to shake of the asthma...
<nixternal> ouch, get better soon!
 * jjesse wishes Jucato a better day
<Jucato> this week I discovered another great asthma-inducer... stress and tension :/
<nixternal> hehe
<freeflying> anyone will attend http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/Events/China?
<Tonio_> fdoving: I just made kdesudo working without the use of a shell process....
<Tonio_> fdoving: that has a lot of advantages, aka no jumping icon forever, no quoting on args etc.......
<Tonio_> fdoving: also that fixes the issue with apps detaching themselves, like k3b and amarok
<Tonio_> Riddell: I plan to release tomorrow, as at the moment I'm doing code cleanup
<Tm_T> Tonio_: throw me with sources when ready :))
<Tonio_> Tm_T: sure ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: at the moment I'm doikng code cleaning
<Tonio_> Tm_T: main.cpp has way too much code in it
 * apache|mobile starts crying
 * Nightrose cuddles apache|mobile
<Nightrose> morning honey
<Nightrose> wasup?
<apache|mobile> Riddell: apparently krunner/kickoff search doesn't respect the notshowin stuff
<apache|mobile> which makes me wonder why they don't use ksycoca at all
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: hey, honey, already up :P
<Nightrose> hehe jep
<apache|mobile> only 9:30... almost night
<Nightrose> *g* right
<Riddell> doods
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/system-config-printer-kde_0.01-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Riddell> who's got a printer??
<davmor2> Riddell: I do :)
<Riddell> davmor2: fancy testing this new applet?
<davmor2> can it be run from livecd
<Riddell> don't see why not
<davmor2> np
<Riddell> install that package (it'll bring in a bunch of hal and gnome bits)
<Riddell> plug in printer
<Riddell> watch as it magically configures itself
<davmor2> be about 5 mins
<davmor2> oh like it does in gnome ;)
<Riddell> davmor2: pretty well identical, it's a port of the gtk version
<aantipop> have there been any changes related to bluetooth recently ?
<Tm_T> Riddell: ooh ooooooh!
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'll put my sister try that too
<Tm_T> (when I'll be able to)
<Riddell> Tm_T: did you give me updated text for suomi on support.php?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I think I did, hold a second
<aantipop> im suddenly not able to establish a connection from my desktop to the mobile and vice versa, but bluetooth service is running and i dont see the reason why it does not work
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://www.tm-travolta.net/tekstit/kubuntu-support.txt
<Tm_T> Riddell: that is utf-8
<Tm_T> or, should be atleast
<davmor2> Riddell: do you want net work printers testing too?
<Riddell> Tm_T: updated, thanks
<Tm_T> Riddell: thank to you :)
<Riddell> davmor2: that's up to cups to make work
<Riddell> this applet should show them if cups picks them up
<aantipop> oh with a different usb slot it works, sorry
<davmor2> Riddell: beings as I've finished my course now I have updated my main machine to hardy.  So I'm going to reinstall Kubuntu on my test machine and then try so about 15mins if that's okay
<Riddell> davmor2: groovy
<davmor2> I can afford to leave Kub on my test machine then :) once the test are out of the way.  That way if you need anything testing just let me know ;)
<Riddell> seele: when you get a moment you may want to check that applet for any obvious usability issues, it's not the full config tool we discussed yet but it should be one day
<davmor2> Riddell: network no issues
<Riddell> davmor2: network printers show up?
<davmor2> yes
<Riddell> davmor2: excellent excellent
<davmor2> just trying usb need to reboot first though (bloody updates ;))
<mhb> does the app configure network printers, too?
<hunger> mhb: Do those need configuration? All the CUPS printers I use seem to work out of the box.
<davmor2> mhb: No cups just sees it
<davmor2> Riddell: right plugging in now fingers crossed
<mhb> meaning "without any sort of detection"? I doubt it :o)
<Riddell> ipp network printers should be magically picked up through zeroconf
<davmor2> Riddell: nothing :(  shouldn't a notify window of popped up?
<Riddell> if it's not on zeroconf or ipp you need to configure it manually which can be done in the old kde printer setup kcontrol or wait until I write the full config frontend for this
<davmor2> Riddell:  I'm going to install all the updates and try again hang on
<Riddell> davmor2: it should popup a bubble in the systray
<Riddell> it won't if the printer is already configured though
<davmor2> no it didn't :(
<Riddell> humbug
<davmor2> give me a minute though I'll run the update remove all printers and try again for you
<Riddell> you may need to restart hal and cups after removing all printers
<davmor2> np
<davmor2> there were like 212 updates it maybe relying on one :)
<iRon> Riddell: hi! where should i put modified failsafe* scripts? they are now located in /etc/gdm/.. may be put them in /etc/X11/failsafe/ or /etc/X11/bulletproofx ?
<iRon> Riddell: this scripts installed with x11-common package.. so there is no need to touch gdm package at all
<Riddell> iRon: /etc/X11/.. seems sensible
<iRon> Riddell: there are 4 files -- failsafeBlacklist failsafeXinit failsafeXServer failsafeDexconf
<iRon> Riddell: so put all of them to /etc/X11 ?
<iRon> Riddell: or in some subdir ?
<Riddell> iRon: /etc/X11 seems fine to me
<iRon> ok
<davmor2> Riddell: like the new backdrop  right trying again
<davmor2> Riddell: Not a thing
<Riddell> humbug
<davmor2> Riddell: just done dmesg | tail and the printer is recognised but no auto setup sorry afk for about half an hour now
<Riddell> davmor2: applet is running?  you restarted hal?
<davmor2> Riddell: I restarted the machine completely
<davmor2> then plugged the printer back in got to go brb
<Riddell> ok, thanks
<davmor2> back
<davmor2> Riddell: is there anything else I can tell you that might help?
<Riddell> davmor2: not really, I just need to find a printer I can plug in and test
<Riddell> davmor2: you could remove the printer and run system-config-printer-applet (the gnome one) and see what happens
<davmor2> can you get to wolves I got a spare :)
<Riddell> I'm in London
<davmor2> no then
<Riddell> well, I'm above London really
<davmor2> wow that transendental meditation really works ;)
<Riddell> who wants to talk about Kubuntu at Developer Week?
<\sh> Developer Week?
 * Hobbsee can't talk
<Tm_T> Riddell: I like to talk, though, am I qualified?
<Riddell> Tm_T: should think so, just introduce what we do and how people can help then answer questions
<Riddell> \sh: a holbachism
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, anything I can read about what it's about this week?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll release the new kdesudo toonight
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's new in it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: uses kprocess instead of kshellprocess
<Tonio_> Riddell: therefore supports for applications that detach themselves, like amarok and k3b
<Tonio_> Riddell: also better code with very little main.cpp file
<Tonio_> Riddell: and also support for super stupid commands like ./kdesudo/kdesudo "konqueror http://www.planetemu.net" "file1.html file2.html"
<Tonio_> management of quoted args is now fully compatible with gksu
<Tonio_> the only thing is that usetarminal kdesu option....
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea what it does ?
<Tonio_> useterminal
<Tonio_> the original kdesu -t in fact
<Riddell> I'd have thought it would start the command in a console
<Tm_T> bash commandfoofoo perhaps?
<Tm_T> something like forces the process to have own terminal session (bash/sh)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep but it doesn't.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: playing with kdesu I can't see what this option does....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to implement it correctly, but I think I have to check kdesu code to guess what it does exactly
<Tonio_> Tm_T: if it was using the useShell kprocess option, then detaching apps wouldn't work with it, as this would cause a process end....
<Tonio_> Tm_T: still lost on that point ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: if it doesn't work in kdesu I don't support it's very important
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: well at the moment I just make -t react like -s aka no passwd saving
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesu -t is supposed to not save the passwd
<Riddell> oh, -t enables terminal output
<Riddell> kdesu hides stdout by default, I've no idea why and infact I patched it not to
<Riddell> so just ignore -t
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhh that's it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also changed kdesudo to display stdout
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's better for problems like yesterday to figure out what happens
<Tonio_> Riddell: well as kdesudo is supposed to be perfectly compatible with kdesu, I would suggest upstream release respects the real -t thing and that we patch it
<Tonio_> Riddell: agree on that approach ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't follow
<Tonio_> Riddell: you mean ?
<Riddell> I don't understand you
<Tonio_> well people might want to use kdesudo on opensuse for example
<Riddell> hiding stdout is silly
<Tonio_> so maybe respect the original kdesu way to work...
<Tonio_> on the other hand, that's true ;)
<Riddell> I've no idea why it would do it and it's just confusing for users
<Riddell> I don't think either programme should do it
<Tonio_> Riddell: with -t, is the password asked graphically or command line ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: graphically
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we reupload kdeutils ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ark is broken still latest libqt3-mt
<Tonio_> Tm_T: interested in testing ?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: kdesudo I mean ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead
<Riddell> Tonio_: there were a bunch listed in that bug
<Riddell> Tonio_: see comment 11 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/185004
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185004 in qt-x11-free "KMail/Konqueror symbol lookup error after recent qt3 update" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Tonio_> Riddell: agree for kmail but I can't see any difference with konqueror
<Tonio_> will test ark locally before upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: wanna test quickly kdesudo of can I upload ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did a bunch of tests and everything seems okay for me
<Riddell> Tonio_: just upload, we'll get complains soon enough if it doesn't work :)
<Tonio_> hehe, true :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we really should make a backport to gutsy too..... the gutsy version of kdesudo has a lot of bugs, like breaking in systemsettings....
<mhb> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey mhb :)
<mhb> Tonio_: have you read the meeting logs from yesterday? Especially the part about kdesudo?
<Tonio_> mhb: nope
<Tonio_> mhb: the meeting was too late for me, I had to wake early to go to work :)
<Tonio_> mhb: url please ?
<mhb> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/01/23/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<mhb> search for "kdesudo"
<Tonio_> mhb: oki
<Tonio_> mhb: basically porting kdesudo to kde4 is planned
<Tonio_> mhb: make kdesu to support correctly sudo is pretty hard as it's codebase is completly different
<Tonio_> mhb: also is the sudo config file
<Tonio_> mhb: it is way easier maintaining an external aplication (not kubuntu dedicated btw, kdesudo can work on any distribution) than make kdesu to work correctly with sudo
<Tonio_> mhb: simple example : I can do kdesudo myself
<mhb> I'm pretty sure it is.
<Tonio_> mhb: Riddell, which is a million times better coder than me, couldn't get kdesu to support sudo correctly
<Tonio_> mhb: I didn't say impossible, but way harder
<mhb> yeah.
<mhb> I guess I need to revisit the kdesu code again.
<Tonio_> mhb: or that would mean kdesu uses sudo like a wrapper
<Tonio_> mhb: means a big if sudo, else if su
<Tonio_> I don't see the point in doing this.....;
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion on that point ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: external application is better ihmo
<Tonio_> mhb: especially since the way they use the same parameters is completly different
<Tonio_> mhb: or example, with -p (priority) and sudo you have to use "nice" etc.....
<Tonio_> that would mean doubling everything in the code, and would result a pretty ugly thing
<Tonio_> mhb: as I said, not impossible, but probably way more complicated for the same result
<mhb> I guess so. Thanks for the reply.
<mhb> Tonio_: is the code in LP trunk branch up to date?
<Tonio_> mhb: not at all
<Tonio_> mhb: I rewrote about everything yesterday :)
<Tonio_> mhb: new codebase online in a few minutes
<mhb> okay.
<Tonio_> rivo: ping ?
<rivo> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> rivo: I have kdesudo 2.1 for you
<rivo> awesome :-)
<Tonio_> rivo: should hopefully fix your issue
<Tonio_> rivo: do you know how to build a package from source ?
<rivo> yep
<Tonio_> rivo: wait I'll build a gutsy package for you :)
<rivo> Tonio_: ok, as you wish :-)
<Tonio_> rivo: http://www.toniox.org/temp
<rivo> Tonio_: thanks, will test
<jpatrick> Riddell: ping
<Tonio_> rivo: fell free to close the bug if it works, I'll take a few minutes to propose the backport....
<Tonio_> rivo: I hope it'll work this time........
<Tonio_> rivo: I changed lots of things in the way the process is executed, and according to my tests, it works much better this time
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the jumping icon is fixed :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: so don't waste your time on this
<jpatrick> Riddell: yet another little change: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/patches/kubuntu-www-2.diff
<Tonio_> Riddell: next kdesudo will probably be the kde4 port
<Tonio_> Riddell: but first I have some packaging stuff to do, as well as finishing the kio-apt
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you like kdesudo-kde4 bafore hardy is released ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: to make stuff like Adept work, yes please! :)
<seele> Riddell: printing applet?  how do i get it?
<jpatrick> seele: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kde-port I think
<Tonio_> jpatrick: don't forget not everyone is using kde4 atm :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I prefer to focus on kde3 except if Riddell asks me to do so :)
<Tonio_> kde4 on hardy isn't that important for me....
 * ScottK2 walks over and stands next to Tonio_
<Tonio_> it is just there to prepare hardy+1, that's all ;)
<seele> jpatrick: is there a howto on bzr.. i dont know how to use these thing
<Tonio_> ScottK2: what do you mean ?
<iRon> seele: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/system-config-printer-kde_0.01-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<ScottK2> seele: Are you familiar with svn?
<ScottK2> Tonio_: Not being concerned with KDE4 on Hardy.
 * ScottK2 too
<seele> iRon: thanks
<Jucato> Tonio_: he means you two are of the same mind
<Tonio_> ScottK2: ho atalking about kde4 :)
<Jucato> :D
<Tonio_> bah, I'm concernined by kde4, but everyone forget's about kde3
<Tonio_> there are LOTS of kde3 bugs to fix before the release
<Tonio_> if the plan is to forget about kde3, let's forget about hardy and go for a 12 month cycle release with hardy +1 directly...
<Tonio_> that's my concern
<ScottK2> Tonio_: Maybe it's just you and me merging in 3.5.9 when it comes out.
<Tonio_> sure I'd like to port kdesudo, package all kde-apps I can find for kde4 etc.... but I have other things to do on kde3 that are prior to kde4 imho
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thanks for the info on the icon
<Tonio_> ScottK2: no, Riddell didn't forget about kde3 :) he is paid for this haha !
<mornfall> ...
<rivo> Tonio_: sorry to disappoint you but it's still not working :-(
<rivo> Tonio_: I'm still getting the same errors as in the bug report
<mornfall> Tonio_: What's the problem with kdesudo for kde4?
<Tonio_> rivo: hu ??????
<mornfall> Tonio_: Is it a lot of work?
<Tonio_> mornfall: no time to look at that :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: at least not a priority those days....
<mornfall> Hmm.
<Tonio_> rivo: can you remind me of the bug id please ?
<rivo> Tonio_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/182403
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182403 in kdesudo "kdesudo --nonewdcop option breaks the system" [Undecided,New]
<mornfall> Riddell says kdesu in 4 is still broken with sudo...
<Tonio_> mornfall: hum, well I can see for a port next week end eventually
<mornfall> : - )
<mornfall> That sounds good. (And adds to the motivation to get adept 3 workable.)
<Tonio_> rivo: http://paste.toniox.org/2776
<Tonio_> rivo: I removed /root/.kde /root/.Iceauthority /tmp/*
<Tonio_> rivo: kbuildsyscoca is ran and I it works
<Tonio_> rivo: do you get an output this time ?
<Tonio_> rivo: output might help :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: making adept to work is important for me :)
<rivo> Tonio_: what if you also rm /var/tmp/kde*
<rivo> Tonio_: and maybe /root/.DCOP*
<Tonio_> rivo: lemme test
<rivo> Tonio_: yeah I have output now but it's the same as in bug report
<Tonio_> I have no .DCOP in root
<Tonio_> rivo: and /var/temp is empty
<Tonio_> rivo: can you paste me the output on my pastebin please ?
<rivo> Tonio_: http://pastebin.ca/870876 is the script I used to wipe out stuff before testing
<Tonio_> rivo: hard to fix if I can't reproduce the problem
<Tonio_> lemme test again
<rivo> Tonio_: http://pastebin.ca/870880 is the output I get when running systemsettings, clicking on date&time and then on admin mode button
<Tonio_> rivo: it can't work with your script since you remove your .ICEAuthority file
<Tonio_> rivo: this one is used to have access to the X session, whatever the user is
<Tonio_> rivo: it is passed to sudo to make the -u option to work
<rivo> Tonio_: I run the script, then kill x server and then log in again
<Tonio_> okay I've just done it ;)
<Tonio_> here we go :
<rivo> Tonio_: and yep, there's a new .ICEauthority file then
<Tonio_> rivo: works like a charm....
<Tonio_> rivo: can you paste me the command output ?
<rivo> hrmh, really weird
<Tonio_> kdesudo --nonewdcop kcmshell clock
<Tonio_> I just loggued in, and this works like a charm
<rivo> Tonio_: http://pastebin.ca/870891
<Tonio_> rivo: ps faux | grep -i dcop
<Tonio_> rivo: can you paste that to me please ?
<Tonio_> rivo: The strange thing is that you already have a dcop server running as root
<Tonio_> rivo: which doesn't make sense.....
<Tonio_> rivo: also you are the only one reporting the bug at the moment, so I suspect something going scary between that dcop server and kprocess
<Tonio_> rivo: gksu is different, as it doesn't use kprocess to start the command, btw
<Tonio_> that would explain what happens
<rivo> Tonio_: http://pastebin.ca/870894
<rivo> Tonio_: dcop seems to be started after running kdesudo for the first time since I get the error about dcopserver already been running only after I have already tried with kdesudo once
<rivo> Tonio_: e.g. starting from second time I use kdesudo
<Tonio_> rivo: so what if you kill the 2 root running dcopservers ?
<Tonio_> and then start the command again, and plaste me the output please
 * Tonio_ is going crazy with that bug.....
<rivo> Tonio_: kill: then I get the same errors again and a new root's dcopserver is started
<Tonio_> rivo: I did all the steps..... killed the .ICEauthority file, did everything as you said, no way I can reproduce....
<rivo> Tonio_: can't you try installing a new system from gutsy livecd?
<Tonio_> rivo: it would be interesting to let other people to test to confirm that's a kdesudo bug, cause it looks to me like either a kde issue, or a system issue somehow
<Tonio_> rivo: my system is a kubuntu by default, I tried on several machines ar work, some gutsy and even feisty based, no way to reproduce....
<rivo> Tonio_: kde issue: maybe indeed
<Tonio_> rivo: at home I only have one computer and that's a mac, livecd not workin on it
<rivo> Tonio_: is there anything else I could test?
<Tonio_> rivo: hard to say, we tested everything I guess....
<rivo> ok... would it help if I tried with hardy livecd? or with gutsy alternate cd?
<rivo> Tonio_: because you mentioned something about it possibly being livecd bug...
<Tonio_> rivo: lemme test something...... I have an idea
<Tonio_> rivo: I'll give you a patched kdesudo please test with that one
<rivo> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> rivo: 3 minutes for the package
<Tonio_> rivo: I added a few debug infos in the code
<iRon> Tonio_: rivo: may there is an issue with .kde user settings? may be rivo should create new user and then try kdesudo ?
<Tonio_> iRon: I think he already tested that
<rivo> yup, I'm already wiping out my .kde directory
<iRon> i remember this bug was in first hardy alpha's.. or it was gutsy..
<iRon> in current hardy everything is fine
<iRon> Tonio_: i have gutsy livecd.. so could try to reproduce on gutsy
<Riddell> jpatrick: applied, thanks
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: desktop-effects-kde is on launchpad https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/guidance/desktop-effects-kde
<Tonio_> iRon: I think you have to install from the livecd to eventually reproduce.... but if you can, please do ;)
<Tonio_> iRon: if you can't, don't mind, and thanks you for proposing ;)
<Tonio_> rivo: http://www.toniox.org/temp
<Tonio_> rivo: please test with that one
<Tonio_> and paste me the result including the debug output
<rivo> Tonio_: sure
<iRon> Tonio_: could install under vmware
<Tonio_> iRon: good idea :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: blamo!
<Tonio_> rivo: http://paste.toniox.org/2777
<Tonio_> you should have something like this
<Tonio_> rivo: I bet one o the infos is empty
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: mhb says it works for him, but I think it might have problems with a kde4 only system, since it stores its config file in .kde. I'm going to fix that though
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: it comes in two versions?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: no, I think only the qt4 works
<Riddell> that's the more important one
<Riddell> kde-window-decorator seems broken on my computer
<iRon> nosrednaekim, Riddell: i remember mhb has tested it yesterday
<iRon> Riddell: failed with xcb xlib lock error?
<rivo> Tonio_: http://pastebin.ca/870937
<Riddell> "KCrash: Application 'kde-window-decorator' crashing..."
<Tonio_> rivo: I can't help you there.....
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: can I blog this?
<Tonio_> rivo: the nonewdcop code was written by Riddell, maybe he can help you....
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: feel free, do you want a decent kde4 themed screenshot?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: sure
<Tonio_> rivo: I can't reproduce, whatever I do it works, so....;
<Tonio_> rivo: have you reproduced on another machine ?
<Tonio_> what about your other installation ?
<iRon> Riddell: it works fine in kde3 for mhb
<iRon> mhb: ping
<rivo> Tonio_: not personally but I know people who have had problems with it on multiple machines
<Tonio_> rivo: yeah, but most problems reported are due to kdesudo 1.5, with buggy args parsing
<Tonio_> rivo: this one is very specific, rivo is the only person I know having that issue
<rivo> Tonio_: ok, I'll tell someone to test with your latest package
<Tonio_> s/rivo/you ;)
<Tonio_> rivo: sure
<Tonio_> rivo: well as long as they use gutsy, bugs are possible, since the args parsins is broken
<Tonio_> what I don't understand is your problem
<Tonio_> everything is set to work
<Tonio_> you have no dcop server running in the first place
<Tonio_> and klauncher complains there is a running dcop server
<Tonio_> that's a non sense.....
<Tonio_> especially since I can't reproduce.... I have to give up :/
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yes, unfortunately I'm not at home atm :( (about testing)
<Tonio_> rivo: what would be super is to try to confirm the bug on other machines
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... erase the .DCOP* in your home DIR
<Tonio_> Tm_T: please ping me when you can, I'd be interested in trying to reproduce this one
<nosrednaekim> which will make everyting work again
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: already done
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: he and I have deleted EXACTLY the same thing, with the same version of kdesudo
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: he has the problem, not me...
<nosrednaekim> whats the problem exactly? I think I might have the same thing happening
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: on gutsy, remove everything related to dcop or kde in /root
<Tonio_> then take kdesudo 2.0 and install it
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: DCC or email?
<Tonio_> remove your .ICEAtuthority
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: where do I get that?
<Tonio_> kill x and log in
<Tonio_> then try : kdesudo --nonewdcop kcmshell clock
<Tonio_> should fail
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: want the gutsy package ?
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: http://toniox.org/temp
<Tonio_> install that deb
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> x86_64.. I hope the source deb works...
<Tonio_> it won't ;)
<Tonio_> have to rebuild
<Tonio_> the source, yes, should work
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: e-mail (well, http preferred)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: then : sudo rm -rf /root/.kde /root/.DCOP* /root/.ICEauthority ~/.ICEauthority ~/.Xauthority
<Tonio_> then kill X and login, and type that command in a shell :
<Tonio_> kdesudo --nonewdcop kcmshell clock
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: rivo gets an error when doing this, I don't...
<nosrednaekim> erm, sorry to be a pain, but what is the option to compile a source deb?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: debuild -S
<Riddell> well, debuild to compile it
<nosrednaekim> then dpkg -i to install, ok
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: did you send that screenshot?
<nosrednaekim> just did
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: that's a screenshot of power manager
<nosrednaekim> ooops.... sorry
<nosrednaekim> resent
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: thanks, blogged!
<Tonio_> Riddell: little question concerning hardware
<Tonio_> Riddell: my laptop has 2 battery but guidance reports 2 batteries are present
<Tonio_> the second one is emptying half as fast as the first..... weird as hell !
<Tonio_> Riddell: is hal the place to look at ?
<Riddell> my laptop has 1 battery and guidance reports 2, I'd be more worried at that
<Riddell> plasma does the same, so probably a hal issue
<nosrednaekim> isn't KDEHOME set anymore?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> you can use kde-config --localprefix or kde4-config --localprefix
<Tonio_> Riddell: debian/cdbs/kde.mk:4: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or                                                                                                                           directory
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that known problem ?
<Tonio_> my package depends on cdbs so the file should be in there I guess
<Tonio_> oups !!!!!!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: got quilt installed?
<Tonio_> wasn't simple-patchsys
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no, stupid of me...
<Tonio_> will we use quilt by default for kde4 packages ?
<Riddell> we already do, following debian-qt-kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: :'(
<Riddell> I don't entirely understand it though
<Tonio_> Riddell: I HATE quilt
<Riddell> feel free to change to simple-patchsys if you get confused
<Tonio_> Riddell: 6 commands just to write a 2 lines patches
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure I'll do :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: quilt is kinda supa-geek tool
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't understand why debian decided to use it....
<Tonio_> Riddell: not to say it is really badly documented
<mhb> Tonio_: have you uploaded your changes to kdesudo to the bzr branch yet?
<mhb> Tonio_: I'd like to do something awesome, and I need your sources for it.
<mhb> could I have a stupid question? why are some libraries named "libnm-glib0" ?
<mhb> I mean the zero at the end - it makes remembering the name quite hard.
<ScottK2> mhb: Library soname.
<mhb> ScottK2: err, s/libraries/packages
<mhb> I understand the lib name, but why the heck is the package named like that, too?
 * ScottK2 hands mhb https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/LibraryPackaging
<mhb> man, how I hate rtfms :o)
<mhb> but thanks
<Riddell> " * Delete PPA packages in the web UI: no more sysadmin
<Riddell>    requests to delete a package from your PPA."
<Riddell> yay
<nixternal_> ya, I just seen Hobbsee's blog post about deleting from the PPAs, yeeeehaw!
<davmor2> Riddell: Nice video ;)
<cheguevara> evening
<jpatrick> evening
<cheguevara> hows it going
<tlayton> good afternoon!  does anybody have a link to nosrednaekim's source for easy compiz setup mentioned in jriddell's blog?
<jpatrick> tlayton: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/guidance/desktop-effects-kde
<tlayton> jpatrick: thanx a bunch
<jpatrick> you're welcome :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey, we need to set the text color on the kdm login screen to black as well
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its not really clear using the current colors (greyish.)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: was that icon fix as oneliner ? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: a/as
<tlayton> jpatrick: just run 'desktop-effects-kde', no parms?  i'm getting an IndexError: list index out of range
<jpatrick> tlayton: best talk to nosrednaekim as he works on it :)
<nosrednaekim> uhhh oh.. problems with my thing?
<tlayton> jpatrick: np, thx
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: AFAIK...only desktop-effects-kde4 works
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: and in addition, place that "25check-compiz" file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: switching from setUseShell from true to false fixed the issue
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but required that  a lot of code change :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh ok
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: great it was fixed
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: btw I'm porting to kde4 :/
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hard job for me
<tlayton> nosrednaekim: ok, i'm in kde 3 right now.  when does the compizasWM file get created?
<mhb> Tonio_: it could be easier if you actually did the work transparently online in a branch :o)
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: when you hit apply after selecting an option other than "no effects"
<mhb> Tonio_: actually, I wanted to check out your code to find out how hard the porting would be, but you haven't commited it yet, or have you?
<Tonio_> mhb: shhhhhhhhh, that's to force myself to learn :)
<Tonio_> mhb: nope I haven't
<Tonio_> mhb: lemme do it
<mhb> nosrednaekim: by the way, I hate to be pedantic, but you haven't read the bzr quick start guide, have you?
<Tonio_> mhb: just  second
<mhb> Tonio_: sure
<mhb> Tonio_: I have a lot of learning to do anyway
<mhb> just do it soon, please :o)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: uhhh why? did I mess something up... and yes, I did read something of the sort.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: just a joke :o)
 * nosrednaekim wipes his forehead...
<Tonio_> mhb commited
<mhb> nosrednaekim: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<Tonio_> mhb: what is done atm : automake to cmake is finished
<mhb> nosrednaekim: if you have read this, the first thing there is $ bzr whoami "John Doe <john.doe@gmail.com>"
<Tonio_> mhb: main.cpp builds.... I am on the kdesdo class definition and inheritance with kpassworddialog
<Tonio_> once that is done, it shouldn't be that long
<mhb> it should take only a couple hours anyway
<mhb> KDE4 is still KDE.
<Tonio_> bah lots of things have changed especially on the kpassworddialog
<Tonio_> mhb: looks like we cannot for example set the application icon....
<nosrednaekim> mhb: yep, I read that... and by the time I was finished reading it, I forgot to go do that.
<Tonio_> mhb: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKPasswordDialog.html
<nosrednaekim> i'll go to it now :0)
<Tonio_> mhb: nothing about the icon here
<mhb> Tonio_: what does void KPasswordDialog::setPixmap  do?
 * Tonio_ hides.......
<mhb> nosrednaekim: it's just a minor thing, but I noticed it in the commits...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: so I thought I'd tell you in a pedantic way ... just kidding :o)
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: does it work?
<Tonio_> mhb: porting isn't everything, we also have to make the options compatible with kdesu-kde4 ;)
<tlayton> nosrednaekim: yes, in kde4. :) can i use the fusion-icon with it?
<mhb> it does work in KDE4?
<mhb> that's great news
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: I don't know....I didn't test that.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: thats what i've been doing all my testing on... i'm wondering if it works on kde3 :)
 * mhb pats nosrednaekim on the back
<mhb> it does.
<mhb> that's where I did my testing.
<nosrednaekim> great..
<tlayton> mhb: your talking about desktop-effects-kde, right? what libs are required? i'm getting an IndexError
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: does fusion-icon set the default WM?
<mhb> tlayton: please post the error message somewhere
<mhb> tlayton: almost no libs are required, just the obvious python-qt4
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: to be clear, you are running "python desktop-effects-kde"?
<tlayton> nosrednaekim: no, just 'desktop-effects-kde4' (in kde4). hold on for fusion-icon. it works a bit. i need to try again
<tlayton> mhb: give me a few, i'll need to log back into kde3
<mhb> tlayton: sure thing.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: perhaps we could pimp the dialog up with icons, what do you think?
<mhb> or does it use icons already?
<mhb> perhaps they're just not used in KDE3.
<nosrednaekim> I don't see any in kde4
<mhb> hrm.
<tlayton> mhb: where can i post the error msg?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jpatrick> when's the next meeting?
<mhb> not sure.
<mhb> apachelogger wanted to have it soon.
<mhb> soon-er.
<jpatrick> I saw that (meeting minutes almost done)
<tlayton> mhb: ok, the error msgs are posted
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks like there are missing headers in kdelibs5-dev
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: url?
<Tonio_> Riddell: for exmaple kdesu/kcookie.h misses.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: annoying to port kdesudo ;)
<tlayton> oops, sorry.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53364/
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: try running "desktop-effects-kde4"
<mhb> even when on kde3
<tlayton> works!
<tlayton> only get the "apt API" warning
<nosrednaekim> don't worry about that
<tlayton> i like it. a lot smoother than simple-ccsm
<mhb> Tonio_: confirmed, it's not there
<Tonio_> mhb: what's annoying is in the .install file, it is correctly written (..../kdesu/*.h)
<Tonio_> mhb: I suspect we have to fix the packaging
<Tonio_> the build system sorry
<nosrednaekim> mhb: are we going do kde3 and qt4?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: nope
<mhb> nosrednaekim: please remove the kde3 stubs
<nosrednaekim> I'll get rid of the kde3 things then
<nosrednaekim> to stop any more confusion.
<mhb> we'll do a kcontrol stub that launches the qt4 one.
<Tonio_> mhb: if I copy the file manually in /usr/lib/kde4/include/kdesu and build with debuild, it should find it right ?
<Tonio_> mhb: invalid use of incomplete type «struct KCookie»
<Tonio_> mhb: bah I'm lost........
<Tonio_> mhb: that part of the port would require some more accurate with class and so on
<Tonio_> mhb: should I create a kdesudo-kde4 branch so that you can work on it too ?
<mhb> that'd be rad
<Tonio_> rad ? wdtm ?
<nosrednaekim> sweet, cool, awesome
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> ;)
<jpatrick> radical
<tlayton> nodrednaekim:  in kde3, i choose extra effects, compiz starts fine. then, when i start fusion-icon, it thinks i'm still using kwin, even though the compiz effects are still there
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: yeah.. they probably use different config files
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: I'll take a look at fusion-icon and see what I can do
<hunger> Why is kmail from kde3 starting up konqueror from kde4?
<nosrednaekim> what does fusion-icon exactly do? just start compiz automatically?
<ScottK> hunger: Because that's the only kmail we have right now?
<nosrednaekim> hunger: because konqueror-kde4 is closer in the path...
<tlayton> nosrednaekim: cool. since compiz was already started, fusion-icon just started up. when i "change" to compiz, compiz is reloaded. when i chance back to kwin, i now have 16 desktops
<nosrednaekim> yeah... thats the compiz->kwin problem.
<tlayton> nosrednaekim: then switching back to compiz is fine
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: yup...
<Tonio_> bzr checkout sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk-kde4
<Tonio_> mhb: you can get the code here
<Tonio_> mhb: if you can help on the port that would be awesome !
<Tonio_> mhb: my current problem is with the kcookie thing
<Tonio_> mhb: the code will have to change a bit to push the icon that's why the inheritance might look a bit empty for you ;)
<Tonio_> mhb: I just wanted it not to crash in fact
<tlayton> nosrednaekim: the fusion-icon version i'm using is 0.0.0+git20071028-0ubuntu2 (hardy)
<Tonio_> mhb: leaving the computer for a few minutes
<jpatrick> oh fudge
 * jpatrick just did a big whoops
<mhb> Tonio_: what do you do so it finds kde4-config?
<jpatrick> does anyone have a saved of the last last meeting minutes? :)
<seele> can someone help me get ~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kde-port running?  i dont know what i'm doing
<seele> i installed the deb someone linked me but system-config-printer-applet-kde doesnt do anything
<seele> (except spit out errors)
<jpatrick> seele: try "desktop-effects-kde4"
<mhb> hmm, that won't help her, would it?
<nosrednaekim> I think seele actually wants to do something useful besides look at bling ;)
<mhb> seele: I guess a start would be to pastebin the error msgs
<mhb> hey manchicken
<seele> http://pastebin.com/d6974f6dd
<ScottK> Tonio_: Mind if I do the python-qt4 merge?
<mhb> seele: I get the same error.
<hunger> The KDE4 apps have a higher priority than their KDE3 counterparts in KDE3. That sucks.
<nosrednaekim> hunger: in general or with kubuntu specific apps?
<jpatrick> hunger: discussed at last meeting (see kubuntu-(users|devel) mailing list for details)
<hunger> nosrednaekim: So far I found KWrite-KDE4 and Konqueror-KDE4 at the top position for stuff.
<mhb> seele: cd /usr/share/system-config-printer is a workaround for that error.
<mhb> seele: the problem is, I get a deadlock when launching the applet there.
<seele> mhb: yeah.. that just happened too
 * mhb wonders when our irn bru drinking friend shows up
<seele> uhm.. how do i kill it?  it doesnt show up in my process table
<mhb> it's python
<jpatrick> mhb: I think MI5 got him
<seele> ah hah.. k
<mhb> killall python if you don't have any other python apps running
<seele> yeah, got it
<mhb> othewise pick the PID and snipe him
<jpatrick> mhb: that's no way to talk about our leader
<mhb> jpatrick: which one?
<mhb> jpatrick: the "irn bru drinking friend"?
<jpatrick> mhb: yes
<jpatrick> mhb: just a joke, me saying MI5 and you "sniping him" ;-)
<mhb> jpatrick: by him I meant his baby
<jpatrick> ...?
<mhb> seele: hmm
<mhb> seele: the other system-config-printer-applet also doesn't do anything useful.
 * jpatrick goes for some coffee
<mhb> seele: you may want to try to plug in your printer while the system-longest-name-ever-kde is running
<mhb> seele: perhaps something appears when a printer is connected.
<seele> mhb: why would i need a printer to view the ui?
<seele> mhb: unfortunately the only printer i have is network
<mhb> seele: well the idea of this app is to show "printer connected" and configure the printer when you plug it in
<mhb> or so I understand
<mhb> seele: yeah, me too.
<mhb> jpatrick: I love you even more now :o)
<mornfall> yuriy: Ping.
<ScottK> Riddell: Mind if I merge sip4-qt3?
<mornfall> yuriy: (If you find some time, I have implemented search-as-you-type together with some other improvements in the list code.)
<mhb> any kde4 builder out here?
<iRon> jpatrick: looks like kubuntu-meeting-20080112.pdf actualy is "20080123"
<jpatrick> iRon: yes, it got overwritten, did you see the PS in the mail? :o)
<Tonio_> ScottK2: please do :)
<mhb> ah, Tonio_
<mhb> just the man :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: what about kde4-config ? there is no config file for kdesudo....
<coreymon77> hey guys
<coreymon77> sorry about not being there last night, i completely forgot
<iRon> jpatrick: now i see it :)
<mhb> CMake Error: ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<Tonio_> hu ?
<mhb> which is strange, as I have it installed
<Tonio_> I don't have this error
<Tonio_> mhb: the first error I get is /home/tonio/Desktop/kdesudo/kdesudo-3.0/kdesudo/kdesudo.cpp:54: erreur: invalid use of incomplete type «struct KCookie»
<Tonio_> mhb: I just run debuild from sources to start the build
<Tonio_> mhb: does it fail on the configure part for you ?
<mhb> it fails when I do "cmake ."
<mhb> in the KDE4 trunk
<mhb> branch
<Tonio_> weird
<Tonio_> mhb: probably an env related problem
<Tonio_> mhb: run debuild
<mhb> right, debuild works.
<mhb> strange.
<Tonio_> mhb: probably something related to kubuntu specifics due to path changing
<Tonio_> mhb: we are not installing kde4 apps in /usr/
<Tonio_> mhb: that may explain the difference
<Tonio_> mhb: btw, the cmake structure seems correct, and main.cpp is okay now
<Tonio_> mhb: the biggest problem is that kcookie thing
<Tonio_> mhb: what I did to make it to work temporary is copying the kcookie locally in /usr/lib/kde4/include/kdesu
<Tonio_> mhb: the file if found then, but the error remains....
<Tonio_> I hope this'll help you...
<Tonio_> Riddell: ark works again after rebuilt
<mhb> Tonio_: thanks, I'll look into it.
<Tonio_> mhb: super :)
<nixternal_> oh wow is it cold outside
<jpatrick> nixternal_: dunno, is it?
<nixternal_> just a bit
<nixternal_> my face was hurtin'
<jpatrick> same here
<jpatrick> keep your fingers warm - I didn't - joints started to hurt
<nixternal_> ya, I wore gloves out there
<nixternal_> had to clear the driveway of snow again, fix the tail light on my truck (which wasn't broken), and performed a tune-up
<vorian> nixternal_: it's like -1bagillion° here
<vorian> and my pinkies are turning black
<nixternal_> haha
<vorian> *wonders if thats bad*
<nixternal_> I wonder if there is a Felpro DFI application for Linux
<nixternal_> I think it is about time I retire my Pentium 300 laptop with Windows 95 on it :p
<bddebian> Any of you KDE folks cmake experts?
<nixternal_> we all are
<nixternal_> except me
<nixternal_> ;p
<nixternal_> what's up?
<mhb> and me
<mhb> :o)
<nixternal_> haha
<bddebian> I'm looking at libapache2-mod-xmlrpc2.  It does SET(FOO "'${FOO_PROG} --cflags'") which apparently used to work
<nixternal_> hrmm
<bddebian> Now it blows up.  I'm trying to use EXECUTE_PROCESS(COMMAND ${FOO_PROG} --cflags OUTPUT_VARIABLE FOO_CFLAGS) but that doesn't seem to work either
<nixternal_> SET(FOO ${FOO_PROG} --cflags)  doesn't work either? last time I edited a CMakeList.txt that was similar, I didn't have the ' or the "
<bddebian> Well the total thing is: SET(CMAKE_C_FLAGS "${CMAKE_C_FLAGS '${FOO_PROG} --cflags'")
<cuco> is PowerManager been re-written for the next version?
<bddebian> It's trying to appent xmlrpc-c-config --cflags to CMAKE_C_FLAGS
<bddebian> append even
<nixternal_> hrmm, I couldn't tell ya then
<nixternal_> time for some foodage before school
<mhb> Tonio_: man, your coding style is really amusing sometimes
<mhb> Tonio_: I don't mean it badly...
<mhb> I love this line:
<mhb> private: // Public attributes
<mhb> it leaves me puzzled about what you really meant :o)
<mhb> (I guess you meant private attributes, but were thinking about something else)
<Tonio_> mhb: that was already in the code in fact ;)
<Tonio_> I never fixed it that's all :)
<mhb> ah, sorry to have assumed it is yours :o)
<mhb> it was really funny
<Tonio_> mhb: and yeah I'm a non-coder that code, that's why it can look strange :)
<Tonio_> mhb: but works, that's the most important
<Tonio_> mhb: if it was me there wouldn't be any comment in fact :) hehe
<mhb> ah yes
<mhb> I am stupid.
<mhb> also
<ScottK2> So python-qt4 needed the new sip4-qt3, so I'm merging that one too.
<mhb> namespaces are stupid.
<mhb> Tonio_: I fixed some of the initial errors
<mhb> Tonio_: hrm, you bothered with all the DCOP magic and now we need to tear it out of it :o)
<Tonio_> hehe, yep ;)
<ScottK> Bug #185754 is available for the uploading pleasure of any core-devs around ...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185754 in sip4-qt3 "Please merge sip4-qt3 4.7.3-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185754
<ryanakca> Riddell: whoever wants to attack kdebindings-kde4 can feel free to do so
<mhb> Tonio_: also, the new KCookie just has displayAuth()...
<mhb> so no iceAuth() either
<mhb> Tonio_: I've got some stuff working, but there are still errors to pursue.
<mhb> and a lot of them.
<mhb> I guess I commit, then go back to learning and perhaps take a look at it sometime later.
<mhb> is it me or is everything twice as big in KDE4 as it is in KDE3?
<mhb> the fonts
<mhb> the desktop icons
<mhb> has anyone noticed that?
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<iRon> mhb: check font DPI settings in kde3 and kde4.. i set manualy to 96dpi in both.. so my fonts are identical in kde3 and kde4.
<mhb> hmm, yes, 96 dpi feels smaller
<blizzzek> hi
<mhb> thanks iRon
<iRon> mhb: yw :)
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I've gotten rid of the black, ugly containment you call "panel"...
<mhb> and somehow, the "organize your desk" metaphor appeals to me.
<uga> iRon: why not just set the screen width and height in xorg.conf. Xorg will calculate the real dpi
<iRon> uga: yep.. your sollution is technicaly better.. but mine is more simple :)
<uga> if you know the dpi yes
<uga> iRon: I had more trouble with color callibration. It seems kde3 obeyed to some older setting, from who knows what app
<uga> maybe a kubuntu patch
<uga> kde4 showed the screen much darker
<uga> s/color callibration/gamma callibration, rather
<uga> iRon: no matter what gamma settings I configured, kde would tweak it when loading
<uga> it took me ages to figure out what file it was until I removed it
<iRon> couldn't help with this.. never used gamma calibration
<uga> my monitor is rather dark by default. I couldn't see the taskbar's brighter gradients that limit the buttons
<uga> it was completely black almost
<iRon> later
<nixternal_> woohoo, learning how to be a software project manager
<mhb> nixternal_: where?
<mhb> nixternal_: and of what project?
<nixternal_> at the uni
<mhb> ah...
<nixternal_> it is all apart of their systems analysis, design, and management course
<mhb> I think the #1 thing is dedicate time to the project.
<nixternal_> heh, you think? :)
<nixternal_> I have "time dedication" down I think
<nixternal_> this is our 2nd night in the class and he is already giving us a quiz...what is wrong with this guy :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-25
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: thanks for fixing up the UI
<blizzzek> gn8
<cheguevara> 2.6.24 is out for whoever cares
<mhb> cheguevara: whoever cares also has subscription :o)
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal_> Linux ShakaDoobie 2.6.24-4-generic #1 SMP Mon Jan 14 17:30:39 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<nixternal_> already using it :)
<cheguevara> meh ubuntu omits rcs for some reason
<cheguevara> i bet your using rc8 trully
<nixternal_> whatever Ben pulls from git
<cheguevara> well yeah
<cheguevara> actually -4 is rc7
<cheguevara> -5 that got upped today is rc8
<ryanakca> kwwii: nice KDM background
<nixternal_> ryanakca: you talking about the kde3 kdm background? which I think is the kde3 wallpaper for us?
<cheguevara> the blue one?
<nixternal_> I have to say that using usb sticks and what not works much better in KDE 4 than it ever did in KDE 3
<cheguevara> whats with when you say open kwrite
<cheguevara> and try to open another text file, it don't open in the same kwrite and produces an error
<cheguevara> is it because of the wrappers?
<mhb> esrever ni kcuts
<nosrednaekim> mhb: isn't it kinda late over there?
<mhb> that's what they sing, too :o)
<mhb> "when you feel so tired, but you can't sleep"
<mhb> nosrednaekim: working on kdesudo
<nosrednaekim> oh... fun.
<mhb> Tonio_: be sure to update your trunk-kde4 branch in the morning
<cheguevara> http://phorolinux.com/images/opensuse11a1/installer02.jpg
<cheguevara> damn that looks nice
<mhb> don't be confused by its appearance - it's still opensuse
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<mhb> their installer is still the ultra wizard with a 1000 slides.
<mhb> no matter how much makeup he puts on.
<nosrednaekim> I do like their package selection though
<nosrednaekim> but thats probably because I have dial-up
<mhb> nosrednaekim: please explain
<cheguevara> default kde installation takes too much space imho though
<nosrednaekim> I like the idea of 5 cds with every single package on them, so I don't have to send DL scripts, etc to my dad
<cheguevara> heh
<cheguevara> installer is in qt 4 as well
<cheguevara> We’ll add KDE 4.0 as default for Alpha 2 and 3. If it quality wise works out KDE 4.0 will be default for goldmaster release in June
<cheguevara> ^^ opensuse
<mhb> nosrednaekim: you like it?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: hmm, I remember having the same idea back in the day - "let's download the 5 CDs so I can install everything on a dial-up system without the Net"
<nosrednaekim> mhb: open suse?no. the system of having all the packages in one place? yes
<mhb> the 3rd CD b0rked and I was left with 5 useless CDs
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<mhb> of course, suse refused to install.
<nosrednaekim> that is, of course, the problem
<mhb> that's why I like the idea of 1 CD installer
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... and download scripts... :)
<mhb> well, they shouldn't be necessary.
<mhb> except for proprietary codecs maybe.
<nosrednaekim> well, I use them to send wget scripts to my dad for any packages I want.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: what do you actually miss in Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> nothing.... which is why i'm using it :)
<mhb> I think in a way, software needs to have limits, like a 700MB CD. Because if it doesn't, it behaves like a gas and expands indefinitely.
<mhb> a distro can easily fill the whole DVD.
<mhb> I'm sure Debian would fill the Blu-ray.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<mhb> when we have limits, we strive to overcome them, thus innovating.
<mhb> we think of cleverer ways to pack data, or have strict guidelines on what to include.
<nosrednaekim> right..
<mhb> how's dial-up on Kubuntu btw?
<mhb> is networkmanager any good? Or do you have to use kppp?
<nosrednaekim> we have  way too many computers in this house for me to be dialing out myself ;) we dial out from a server(running gentoo, thanks to my brother) with a serial modem
<mhb> ah
<mhb> cool.
<mhb> I used to dial-up with a server too.
<mhb> those were the times :o)
<nosrednaekim> those ARE the times :)
<nosrednaekim> and let me tell you... the good old days aren't so good :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: yeah, I guess I like 4Mbit more.
 * nosrednaekim see red
<Hobbsee> dialup?  what's that?
<nosrednaekim> pain....
<mhb> memories of childhood
<mhb> :o)
<Hobbsee> mmm...pair gain dialup...
<cheguevara> someone in US actually uses dial up?! :P
<nosrednaekim> ya...DSL doesn't come out to where I am...
<cheguevara> aka cave
<cheguevara> :P
<nosrednaekim> aka.. the Blueberry Capital of the world...
<cheguevara> Hammonton, NJ ?
<mhb> what's kdError and kdWarning replaced with?
<mhb> any RTFM for me?
<mhb> I tried to UTFG, but no luck.
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara: how... the... heck?
 * nosrednaekim bets he googled it..
<cheguevara> mhb, try kWarning and kFatal
<mhb> cheguevara: thanks, will do.
<cheguevara> nosrednaekim, yeah i did :P
<cheguevara> mhb, type of stream is QDebug btw
<mhb> cheguevara: I thank you and kdesudo thanks you
<cheguevara> np mhb :P
<cheguevara> anything for you and kdesudo :P
<posingaspopular> does anyone which version of kde the kubuntu hardy alpha 3 cd uses?
<nosrednaekim> posingaspopular: 3.5.8
<posingaspopular> thanks!
<genii> Hello. Does anyone know if Reaktivate is still somewhere in the kde svn?
<nixternal> jjesse: have you made any recent changes to our bzr repo? if so, have you pushed them? I did an update earlier and didn't get anything new
<jjesse> nixternal: not that i nkow of
<nixternal> OK, I couldn't remember if you did or not
<genii> Hello. Does anyone know if Reaktivate is dead or just hiding somewhere?
<nixternal> never heard of it
<genii> shockwave for konq, lemme find the original announce
<genii> http://www.konqueror.org/announcements/reaktivate.php
<Jucato> genii: it's most probably dead... http://websvn.kde.org/tags/unmaintained/3/reaktivate/
<genii> Thanks
<Jucato> and it's actually more of an ActiveX thingy... (ew?)
 * genii hands Jucato a coffee
<Jucato> hi nixternal, hi jjesse!
<Jucato> thanks genii
<nixternal> hiya Jucato
<jjesse> hello Jucato, ashmatha better today?
<Jucato> jjesse: a bit.. hopefully it'll stay that way...
<Jucato> (very busy weekend ahead...)
<jjesse> i'll say prayer that it allows you to have a good weekend :)
<Jucato> thanks :)
<Jucato> it's a church thong too... so I'm banking on that :)
<Jucato> er... thing*
<Jucato> why does 'i' have to be beside 'o'? :(
<jjesse> because they were invented that way?
<Jucato> so that fat fingers will mistype thong :)
<genii> Hmm. After an: sudo apt-get upgrade   ps ax shows: 11749 ?        Ss     0:00 kdeinit4: kdeinit4 Running...                       but I'm on 3.5.8
<genii> kded4 also appears
<Jucato> did you start any kde4 app before that? (how about using ps auxf to show the user and the parents?)
<Riddell> where's the motu council poll?
<Riddell> found it in https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/+poll
<Riddell> what is the difference between ~ubuntu-dev and  ~motu?
<mornfall> Morgen.
<Riddell> Nazdar
<_StefanS_> Riddell: we should change the text color of the date in kdm, its also "washed" out like the one we previously fixed.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: sure, go ahead :)
<Riddell> the whole background should be made less transparent
<_StefanS_> yes that would probably help
<_StefanS_> kwwii: you there?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the texts are fixed, but I need kwii to fix the transperancy stuff on the dialog since its a static image
<Riddell> _StefanS_: texts fixed in bzr?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nawp
<_StefanS_> Riddell: can I commit to it ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: if you're in kubuntu-members
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok, I am..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: will do.
<Riddell> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<_StefanS_> thanjs
<_StefanS_> Riddell: seems like kdmtheme still borks the kdmrc.. maybe I should look at that
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you could indeed.  it's in kdebase
<_StefanS_> yup, the other kdesudo related stuff was fixed by Tonio, so I guess its something I could look at
<kwwii> _StefanS_: yepp, now I am
<kwwii> brb, rebooting
<kwwii> re
<Riddell> kwwii: I think he wants the centre image from our kdm theme to make it less transparent for the new background
<kwwii> _StefanS_: http://sinecera.de/gutsy_kubuntu.svg
<Riddell> kwwii: no, the "dialogue" one
<Riddell> with the kubuntu logo and square
<_StefanS_> yes
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/feisty_kdm2_dark2b.svg
<_StefanS_> I was just out to lunch
<_StefanS_> someting like that probably
<_StefanS_> kwwii: although the current one in hardy is somewhat larger, cant we modify that one ?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: dialog.png under the kubuntu theme
<Tm_T> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmgh
<kwwii> _StefanS_: the dialog.png was made from an svg like that one
<kwwii> let me check and see if I can find the version from gutsy
<kwwii> I am not sure if I saved a version for gutsy after making it bigger
<davmor2> Riddell: did you get that printer app working?
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/gutsy_kdm_list.svg
<kwwii> and http://sinecera.de/gutsy_kdm.svg for the smaller version
<Riddell> davmor2: dunno, I don't have a printer here to test with
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ok those seem to be the right ones
<_StefanS_> kwwii: can you make them a little less transperant?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: at the moment I am in a meeting in London, I could get to that sometime next week
<kwwii> _StefanS_: they will need new logos as well
<kwwii> I was planning on taking care of that later
<kwwii> also, I thought about editing the usplash
<kwwii> (which is where the logo in kdm came from)
<_StefanS_> good idea.. a fresh logo would be cool
<_StefanS_> kwwii: any ideas how to improve the logo?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: not off the top of my head
<kwwii> we could always make it brown or orange :p
<mhb> good morning
<_StefanS_> kwwii: bah :O.. another thing; I think it would be cool to switch to using qtcurve as style, you can really make some nice configurations not available in the current style
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I really think it has come a long way
<kwwii> _StefanS_: in kde4?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: no just kde3..
<kwwii> ahhh, right...I think that would be a good idea
<_StefanS_> kwwii: what about the style? I could mock something up for next week maybe ?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: we could discuss the look, and align it with your ideas
<mhb> I find QtCurve quite similar to polyester
<mhb> but it's true that it's a bit more maintained.
<_StefanS_> mhb: well, if you really get into the details of the configurations, you make some seriously nice styles
<kwwii> _StefanS_: cool, let's talk about this next week
<_StefanS_> kwwii: deal then.
<_StefanS_> I might make a few mocks.
<kwwii> mhb, _StefanS_: perhaps we can discuss this at some semi-official meeting
<_StefanS_> well yes, could be a good idea... everyone could give their 2cents.
<kwwii> yeah, a couple of people complained about the new wallpaper and suggested having a contest
<kwwii> I told them to bring it up at the next meeting if they really want to do that
<kwwii> and that I do not want to be responsible for that in any case
<_StefanS_> kwwii: yes, fractals probably had their period in the 90's ;)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: did you the the vplants collection posted on deviantart ? some of those pictures are truly amazing. Although digital photography dont seem popular for the kubuntu users (last time I asked ..)
<_StefanS_> the/see
<kwwii> _StefanS_: nope, didn't see that
<kwwii> naturally, I welcome any suggestions, help or anyone who wants to be responsible for this stuff :-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: well you ought to check it out then, I would bet there's a few candidates in there..
<kwwii> my contract no longer includes working on kubuntu, so I am doing this in my own time now
<_StefanS_> kwwii: so youre not working for canonical ?
<_StefanS_> anymore I mean
<kwwii> yes I am, but only on ubuntu officialy
<_StefanS_> uhm oka
<_StefanS_> kwwii: that would explain your orange/brown palette you talked about :P
<kwwii> ;-9
<_StefanS_> kwwii: http://djmattricks.deviantart.com/gallery/
<_StefanS_> kwwii: http://djmattricks.deviantart.com/art/Vplants-12-56544510 does this flower look familar ? :)
<kwwii> hehe, very close
<Hobbsee> kwwii: why did they dump you from kubuntu?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: they did not dump me from anything, really
<kwwii> it was always understood that ubuntu took priority...I just always put kubuntu on top of my list (and that will not change anyway)
<kwwii> but I want to make it clear that someone else can certainly step up and take care of this stuff
<Hobbsee> right
 * _StefanS_ just snagged a few new wallpapers
<_StefanS_> Riddell: to commit my changes to the k-d-s branch, isn't it just bzr commit ? I get an error that http does not support mkdir()
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you can't write to http, you want to use the bzr+ssh url
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<mornfall> Hm.
<mhb> Riddell: by the way, have you seen our trouble with kdesudo?
<mhb> Riddell: we need http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdesu/html/classKDESu_1_1KDESuPrivate_1_1KCookie.html
<_StefanS_> Riddell: should be commited to bzr now.
<mhb> but it's not in the includes - not sure if it's because it's just a private kdesu class or because of some other thing
<mhb> err, a class in KDESuPrivate namespace
<Riddell> mhb: copy and paste it then
<mhb> mm, nasty. Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: I've about got the python-qt4 merge done.  It needs a newer sip4-qt3.  The merge for that's in Bug #185754
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185754 in sip4-qt3 "Please merge sip4-qt3 4.7.3-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185754
<Riddell> ScottK: I didn't know it needed merging, what's new?
<ScottK> Riddell: New upstream version.
<ScottK> I mentioned it yesterday, I guess it got missed.
<Riddell> sip4 merge looks all good
<ScottK> I have a couple of things I want to work through on the python-qt4 one which will be easier to do reliably once I can get sip4 from the archive.
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> The main thing the new python=qt4 does is support the newer qt4 (4.3.3).
<mornfall> Riddell: Now, I have a extra-rudimentary C++ frontend for debconf. (No GUI and doesn't understand half of the protocol, but it's trying...).
<Riddell> uploading sip4-qt3
<mornfall> But, so far it works.
<Riddell> mornfall: talking directly through the protocol?
<mornfall> Riddell: Yes, using DEBIAN_FRONTEND=passthrough
<mornfall> Through a unix socket.
<Riddell> you're a genius
<Riddell> that's also what our ubiquity installer does I believe (in python)
<blizzzek> hi
<mornfall> I'll re-add konsole after 4.1 is out I guess, but only as a debugging tool mostly, this time.
<ScottK2> Riddell: Thanks.  I'll let you know when I have something on python-qt4.
<mornfall> Anyhow, DDR for a bit and then probably some sort of lunch.
<mornfall> When I get the package download and debconf thingy sorted out, I'll make alpha2.
<mornfall> Then goes conffile handling and robustification.
<mornfall> Well, see ya ; - ). -->
<mhb> too bad Tonio's not around
<blizzzek> will kernel 2.6.24 go into hardy?
<mhb> no
<mhb> 2.6.24-4-generic
<mhb> is there now.
<mhb> so it can't go where it already is :o)
<seele> Riddell: i couldnt get the printer ui to run
<blizzzek> mhb: ah nice :D
<Riddell> seele: are you on gutsy?
<Riddell> I havn't tested it there
<Riddell> mornfall: you make it sound all so easy :)
<seele> Riddell: yes
<seele> so that could be why
<ScottK2> Riddell: Apparently my sip4 merge was good, except I put gutsy in the changelog.  Would you like a revised debdiff or could you just gutsy/hard and upload again?
<ScottK2> Riddell: Updated debdiff attached to Bug #185754 just in case you wanted it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185754 in sip4-qt3 "Please merge sip4-qt3 4.7.3-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185754
<cheguevara> http://bentham.k2.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/media/linux-srom.html
<iRon> cheguevara: where is kubuntu? ;)
<cheguevara> heh
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: thanks for fixing up that UI
<jpatrick> Riddell: ha, looks like I got my first press contact spam :D
<Riddell> jpatrick: really?
<Riddell> that was fast, what did they say?
<jpatrick> Riddell: you got the same message too, by the looks of the To: line
<ScottK2> Riddell: Did you see my note about the sip4-qt3 merge (sorry about that)?
<Riddell> ScottK2: Doh!
<Riddell> jpatrick: oh, literally spam?
<jpatrick> Riddell: yeah..
<Riddell> gmail is my anti-spam friend
<jpatrick> doesn't always work tho :(
<Riddell> D key is my other anti-spam friend :)
<jpatrick> hehe :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Sorry about that.
<Riddell> ScottK: hardy one uploaded
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> kubuntu-users has stopped being offtopic though
<Hobbsee> er, s/though/now/
<yuriy> mornfall: I played around with the search as you type thing a little and it doesn't seem to alwasy return correct search results
<yuriy> and often the results flicker on and disappear
<snikker> when i run "ps2pdf file.ps file.pdf", i've got this error: "Bus error". this appen only from today. can you help me?
<yuriy> snikker: #kubuntu or #ubuntu are the support channels, you'll have better luck there
<snikker> yuriy: i've already tried both, but with no answer...
<mhb> WORKSFORME
<davies> !wfm > mhb
<mhb> davies: is it the third time you sent it to me?
<davies> mhb: err..
<davies> :)
<mhb> davies: he asked in a non-support channel, and the people here can't reproduce it.
 * davies was just joking
<mhb> I think it's perfectly valid to label him WORKSFORME. If he filed a bug, that would be a different thing :o)
<mhb> or had he asked in the appropriate channel.
 * davies has to do a kickban
<mhb> but okay, I guess I am rude. /me shuts up
<davies> no, not you! someone wrote sudo rm you-know-what in a channel
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> does anyone know from where we imported koctave?
<\sh> News & changelog
<\sh> 07/07/2003
<\sh> New homepage for kOctave, a special thanks to Chrisitan Åderfjäll for the design!
<\sh> oh wow..I'll file a removal request
<nixternal> lol
<\sh> not in debian no where
<ryanakca> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> ryanakca: what is that yes for? :)
<\sh> bug #185989
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185989 in koctave "[REMOVAL REQUEST] koctave" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185989
<nixternal> heh, snikker is in ubuntu-devel asking the same question
<mhb> davies: you've changed your nickname?
<davies> mhb: avoiding some -es trolls
<mhb> davies: ah, trolls, the evil monsters of the Internets
<mhb> davies: too bad to hear that
<davies> mhb: yeah, but... they'll alwys be there :|
<jjesse> afternoon
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<jjesse> how yoaure Nicke
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> nixternal
<nixternal> lol
<jjesse> :(
<jjesse> typing problems today
<nixternal> ni<tab> didn't work ey :)
<jjesse> not that time
<jjesse> is suspend still not working correctly on kde$?  by that i mean close my lid it suspends the laptop?
<nixternal> I didn't have my lid suspend, just lock...but you can't lock in kde4 for some reason
<nixternal> suspend used to work fine for me though in the past when I used it
<jjesse> the battery widget doesn't suspend for me
<jjesse> or see my battery
<emonkey> nixternal, nice mockup :)
<yuriy> the battery widget is just a battery widget
<jjesse> ah,
<yuriy> but running g-p-m doesn't help lock the screen on lid close
<mhb> what mockup?
<mhb> the website one?
<nixternal> mhb: ya, I was bored at last weeks lug meeting and messed around with a front portal like page for Kubuntu
<nixternal> it is on ryanakca's mockup wiki page
<yuriy> nixternal: ooh very nice indeed, especially for post hardy
<jjesse> nixternal: how's the weather at o'hare today?
<nixternal> cold
<nixternal> and clear
<mhb> reminds me of the opensuse start page.
<jjesse> hopefully i won't have any delays
<nixternal> what is up with you and o'hare?
<jjesse> i fly every week and have to go through o'hare
<nixternal> mhb: nah, opensuse startpage is much nicer :)
<jjesse> today its salt lake city -> denver -> o'hare -> grand rapids
<nixternal> jeesh, no direct flights?
<nixternal> I hate connections
<jjesse> nope not w/ united and i have premier status w/ united
 * yuriy checks out upensuse.org
<yuriy> er opensuse.org
<jjesse> upensuse?
<jjesse> i wonder if it exstsis
<jjesse> hrmm doesn't exists
<mhb> übersuse? No, it's SUSE American & Corporate now
<nixternal> man, before Novell took over SuSe, those were the days...I was a huge SuSe fan
<ryanakca> nixternal: the yes was for the background.
 * ryanakca bbl
<yuriy> hmm what if the kubuntu site were to use the oxygen webpage style (like kde.org and techbase)
<jjesse> why do i think its so funny watching everyone run to thier plane as they are late?
<jjesse> yay plane is ready to board
<jjesse> off to denver
<ScottK2> Building python-qt4 is a good stress test for my new laptop's thermal management.
<blizzzek> ScottK2: you want to use it as a hotplate?
<ScottK2> It's currently keeping my legs toasty warm.
<blizzzek> if your wife comes with a knife and jam: run
<smarter> my laptop is currently at 90°C
<blizzzek> mine would die between 60 and 70°
<blizzzek> C
 * davies has bad experience building on his laptop and just ssh's into a desktop
<iRon> 57C 1 min after kdebase build
<iRon> but i'm sitting on the floor :)
<smarter> "E: kde4-style-bespin_0.1~svn080125-Oubuntu1_source.changes: md5sum-mismatch-in-changes-file kde4-style-bespin_0.1~svn080125-Oubuntu1.dsc"
<smarter> wth?
<davies> smarter: remove *.dsc, *.diff.gz and try again
<toma> Oubuntu1? shouldn't rhat be 0ubuntu1 (as in zero instead of an oh)
<smarter> yes, I fixed that but I still get this error
<davies> didn't we have this problem before?
<smarter> the md5sum of .dsc and .diff.gz are not the same
<davies> hope not
<smarter> s/the same/the same in .changes and in real/
<neversfelde> I made a mockup for the kubuntu.org design contest, but I am not sure how to upload it. Can somebody help me with that procedure
<ryanakca> neversfelde: sure
<ryanakca> neversfelde: are you at the wiki page?
<neversfelde> yes, I do not know how to "--export=<exportname>.png --export-width=500"
<ryanakca> neversfelde: okies, brb, mom is calling
<neversfelde> ryanakca: it's my first time using inkscape
<davies> neversfelde: inkscape --export=foo.png --export-width=500 file.svg
<ryanakca> neversfelde: ok, open up a terminal
<ryanakca> neversfelde: where did you save the file to?
<neversfelde> the svg is on the desktop
<neversfelde> I think I got it
<ryanakca> neversfelde: ok, open up a terminal and type `cd $HOME/Desktop`
<ryanakca> neversfelde: and the filename is?
<ryanakca> okies
<neversfelde> inkscape Mockup3.svg --export=Mockup3.png --export-width=500
<neversfelde> opened a new inkscape window
<neversfelde> shall I now save as png?
<ryanakca> umm.. try closing it first and then typing this:
<ryanakca> inkscape --export=Mockup3.png --export-width=500 Mockup3.svg
<neversfelde> that opened a smaller inkscape window with an empty page
<ryanakca> hm... nevermind then, run your command again. Then go to File, export as BMP
<ryanakca> set the width to 500, and export it as Mockup3.png
<davies> nixternal: your mockup would make a great about:konq screen
<nixternal> it is the about:konq screen P
 * ryanakca seconds
<nixternal> err, ;p
<neversfelde> ok, I now have svg and png
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> I stole the idea from there
<ryanakca> neversfelde: ok, go to the wiki page : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups
<ryanakca> log in...
<nixternal> err, s/stole/borrowed :)
<neversfelde> ryanakca: done
<neversfelde> now as attachement
 * davies wonders if he should link the mockup page from #kubuntu's topic
<ryanakca> neversfelde: weee :) ... just append it to the page now...
<ryanakca> davies: you should
<davies> I'm on it
<neversfelde> ryanakca: both files? And what is @SIG@?
<neversfelde> Can I send a comment?
<neversfelde> many questions ;)
<ryanakca> neversfelde: yes, and @SIG@ type it in as is, it'll put your forum name and the date at the end of the message.
<davies> ryanakca: done
 * davies does the same for #kubuntu-es
<ryanakca> davies: thanks :)
<ryanakca> neversfelde: nice :)
<neversfelde> mhh, I do not like wikis. It is without @SIG@
<ryanakca> neversfelde: what do you mean? Just put attachment:Mockup3.png        attachment:Mockup3.svg          @SIG@
<neversfelde> ryanakca: ok, now I understood that @SIG@ thing :D
<ryanakca> lol :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: what was the decision on your initial mockup that you added tot he wiki? do we have to follow that one (ie. kind of follow ubuntu.com) or can we totally come up with something new?
<davies> personally I don't like the ubuntu.com one
<nixternal> me either
<nixternal> it doesn't strike me as "professional" or "hey we do awesome software and are cool"
<davies> and ryanakca's one looks nice
<nixternal> it is blank :)
<nixternal> if we are talking about the same one
<ryanakca> nixternal: all we have is that shape and the background from what I know. Other than that, we're free to do whatever we wish.
<nixternal> neversfelde: I did one similar to the one you just posted on the wiki (which I do like btw), but was told it looked to much like Ubuntu's when I did it
 * nixternal finds it
<ryanakca> Unless Riddell doesn't mind if completely branch off the ubuntu.com one... kindof like xubuntu did
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/kubuntuwww1.png
<neversfelde> I think it should look like ubuntu. ubuntu.com is a clean and professional website. I like it
<ryanakca> no offence the artist in question, but I really don't like the edubuntu site.
<nixternal> I was thinking that "Kubuntu" is its own brand, so why should we have to follow? It is time we lead!
<nixternal> the edubuntu one is quite silly in konqi too
<ryanakca> nixternal: and your opinion on www.kubuntu.org
<nixternal> eww
<nixternal> :p
<neversfelde> nixternal: I like your version, I think you should upload it
<ryanakca> oops, xubuntu.org
<nixternal> neversfelde: it is pretty much the same as yours...I see we have similar tastes :)
 * ryanakca is too used to typing kubuntu :P
 * nixternal looks at xubuntu
<nixternal> actually, kubuntu.org isn't eww, but it reminds me of a blog almost
<neversfelde> Kubuntus brand is KDE and especially KDE 4, the basis of KUbuntu is the same, so why not handle it as one trademark
<nixternal> not a fan of the xubuntu.org one either
<nixternal> neversfelde: I was thinking very similar to that
<nixternal> I had one that I thought was pretty cool a month or so back, but it got shot down kind of quickly
<neversfelde> that plasma idea is cool, maybe we can combine an ubuntu.com lookalike with plasma pictures
<ryanakca> pitty the SUSE model is already taken :P
<ryanakca> personally, of all the *buntu* sites, I like http://ubuntustudio.org/ best
<ryanakca> hmmm... fluxbuntu.org comes in 2nd
<mhb> I like the plasma borders idea, too.
<mhb> too bad I cant get hacking on doing a theme based on it for Drupal right away
<mhb> curse those evil university exams.
<nixternal> hehe
<ryanakca> heh, curse those evil high school exams... only one left :)
<davies> curse all examsn and homework
<mhb> ryanakca: well...
<mhb> ryanakca: I loved those
<ryanakca> lol, in retrospect?
<neversfelde> reminds me of final exams in july :(
<mhb> ryanakca: all I needed was taking a look at the information the night before
<mhb> ryanakca: but now I have to learn for like three days! Oh, the humanity...
<ryanakca> mhb: yeah, but then you get French exams where you have to write an essay on the most random subject in an hour
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> eh, I'll get there someday :)
<ryanakca> ... two and a half years... *shudders*
<davies> four years here
<ryanakca> davies: how old are you?
<davies> ryanakca: 16
<ryanakca> wow... your older than I am... but somehow you start uni after I do... what time does school finish in spain/UK?
<ryanakca> s/time/year
<davies> I think the spanish system is one year behind, or something like that..
<ryanakca> davies: ah :)
<davies> :)
<mhb> You know why I love open-source?
<nixternal> you want to see an awesome website? check out http://www.oxynation.com (warning: not safe for Linux (flash enabled))
<mhb> because if I stuck with the other boring OSes, I would be disappointed that Vista bring nothing new for me and I am stuck with it for several years.
<mhb> or Leopard, which is more accurate, as I am using OS X from time to time.
<mhb> But even though KDE4.0 is a lot disappointing, in 3 months it will be far more usable, in 6 months even more so... etc.
<mhb> (for example the containment is really a boring idea IMHO)
<mhb> what Id like to see is a fluent desktop, where there wont be any fixed size container, but you could arrange items like you arrange your desk, without really being limited by panels and stuff.
 * ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> mhb: write one up :)
<nixternal> there is already one out there...I think there is a video of it on youtube
<nixternal> and the idea behind it was to use the desktop like you would you desk
<mhb> ryanakca: well I guess plasma in 4.5 should be enough.
<mhb> I have already removed the black ugly panel from KDE4.0
<mhb> that is just a question of config file editing
 * blueyed wonders why gtk-qt-engine does not work by default, but after some hours it suddenly does.. (using firefox and thunderbird)
<blueyed> When does 4.0.1 gets tagged?
<mhb> does it work in KDE4?
<davies> blueyed: they're going for monthly releases
<toma> blueyed: 30th
<mhb> ryanakca: I wish I had the time for it.
<mhb> ryanakca: for writing stuff I want
<mhb> ryanakca: but with every started project I should quit another one.
<smarter> I've package the bespin Qt4 style(http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde4-style-bespin) but I can't compile it under hardy(works fine with gutsy)
<smarter> I get errors like :"/tmp/buildd/kde4-style-bespin-0.1~svn080125/window.cpp:152: undefined reference to `XRenderComposite''
<smarter> I use pbuilder to test my packages
<mhb> undefined reference usually means there's something in the header files but a library (or a function in it) is missing
<mhb> so it can be the linker forgetting a library OR it can be an incorrectly compiled package.
<mhb> incorrectly meaning "not with all the features that are in the header files"
<ScottK> Bug #185830 is available for upload if there's a core-dev interested.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185830 in python-qt4 "Please merge python-qt4 4.3.1-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185830
<crimsun> looking.
<ScottK> crimsun: Thanks.
<crimsun> ScottK: does your comment in the bug report imply that it's ready or that additional work is necessary?
<ScottK> crimsun: It's ready.  It's better than the current package.  There's one unresolved issue about pyqtconfig, but since the current package has the same problem, I don't think it should block the upload.
<crimsun> ScottK: ACKed.
<ScottK> crimsun: Does that mean you're going to upload it?
<crimsun> already have.
<crimsun> you should receive the ACCEPTED e-mail soonish
<ScottK> Ah.  Thanks
<ScottK> Great
<ScottK> Kid just woke up.  Gotta run.
<crimsun> cya
<ScottK> crimsun: Got the accept.  Thanks again.
 * ScottK wonders when the tech board will schedule core-dev interviews ...
<crimsun> probably after the sprint.
 * ScottK hopes.
<ScottK> That one took a lot of thinking through to make sure I got it right, but I felt confident about it.  We'll see now if that was misplaced or not.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-26
<nosrednaekim> ping Riddell
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: He's probably sleeping.
<nosrednaekim> oh right.... :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I'm not here, please leave a message
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/mockup4.png
<nixternal> ryanakca: ^^ how about something like that?
<ryanakca> nixternal: oooh, purty
<ryanakca> put it up on the wiki :)
<nixternal> I am having way to much fun with inkscape :)
<nixternal> I have bad news about that one though
<ryanakca> eh?
<nixternal> I made it in Windows with Inkscape :p
<ryanakca> aaaah!
<nixternal> I am playing with Open Source software in Windows
<ryanakca> :D
<nixternal> Inkscape has quite a few Windows bugs though
 * ryanakca wonders if amarok2 works in windows yet
<apachelogger__> ryanakca: kinda
<ryanakca> apachelogger__: ah... hmmm
<apachelogger__> nixternal: I like it
<ryanakca> apachelogger__: if you guys/gals get it done quicker, I'll mail you all a cookie... might be dusty / mouldy by the time it gets to you though :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: I wouldn't think that mockup would be too hard to implement
<ryanakca> nixternal: at least not with RUZEE.shadedborder ...
<nixternal> RUZEE is way to slow
<nixternal> fake shading is easier and less pain on the system
<ryanakca> hmmm
<ryanakca> also, where you going to stick the news link?
<nixternal> ooh, I forgot the news link didn't I
<ryanakca> :)
<nixternal> it would go down there with the others
<nixternal> I was sitting here going "what do I need to put down there" :)
<ryanakca> lol :)
<ryanakca> stick it up on the wiki
<nixternal> already done that
<ryanakca> goodies ;)
 * ryanakca wonders if he should poke the planet again... one week left
<nixternal> I have another, shinier version too :)
<nixternal> bbiaf, dinner time
<ryanakca> okies
<apachelogger__> ryanakca: not my business
<apachelogger__> all shakes fault
<ryanakca> apachelogger__: hehe
<apachelogger__> I ain't have to do anything with tha windows builds
<apachelogger__> beside testing, announcing, promoting, managing and stuff
<apachelogger__> anyone wanna skype with Nightrose?
<nosrednaekim> why?
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: because her voice is so beautiful
<apachelogger> Nightrose: none likes you apparently
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> sorry honey :(
<Nightrose> anyone wanna skype with apachelogger? *g*
<blizzzek> gn8
<ryanakca> Nightrose: sure :P
 * ryanakca => bed
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> apparently everyone thinks sleep > apachelogger
<apachelogger> now that sux
<apachelogger> sleep is overrated
<apachelogger> really
<nosrednaekim> :rollyeyes:
<nixternal> Nightrose: if you tell me that apachelogger's voice is so beautiful, I think I will jump off a mountain :p
<nixternal> hehe, Corey Burger spelled my buddies last name 'Callaghan' when it is 'Callaway' :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: why does bip hate me?
<nixternal> cuz bip hates everyone
<Hobbsee> got a better alternative?
<nixternal> I quit using bip, and by quitting bip I pretty much quit Konvi also
<nixternal> I use irssi on my server in screen
<Hobbsee> heh.  that's what i'm thinking about doing
<blizzzek-kde4> moin
<davies> santiago-ve: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups
<dinosaur-rus> hi
 * Hobbsee waves
<dinosaur-rus> I can't install qt4-dev-tools package due to version conflict with libqt4-core. "apt-cache show libqt4-core" shows that version 4.3.2-0ubuntu3 is installed, "apt-cache showpkg libqt4-core" says there're two versions -- 4.3.2-0ubuntu3 and 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 (which is needed for qt4-dev-tools). both "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" (of cource after "apt-get update") say everything is up to date... what's wrong?
<apachelogger_> !info konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror (source: kdebase): KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 2002 kB, installed size 5340 kB
<dinosaur-rus> !info libqt4-core
<ubotu> libqt4-core (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core non-GUI functionality runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 (gutsy), package size 1726 kB, installed size 5272 kB
<dinosaur-rus> hmm
<Nightrose> nixternal: rofl - apachelogger_´s voice is indeed _very_ beautiful ;-)
<apachelogger_> ...
<apachelogger_> it can
<apachelogger_> ...
<apachelogger_> it's just not most of the time
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> morning honey
<dinosaur-rus> ah... it seems that qt4-dev-tools package needs to be updated since it depends on previous version of libqt4-core package
 * apachelogger_ starts cuddling with Nightrose
<Nightrose> :)
<apachelogger_> dinosaur-rus: a dist-upgrade didn't catch that?
<dinosaur-rus> apachelogger_: qt4-dev-tools 4.3.2-0ubuntu3 is the latest available version
<Tonio_> hey there
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just saw mhb has done super work on kdesudo-kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to make it to work this we
<apachelogger_> dinosaur-rus: doesn't sound good :S
<dinosaur-rus> apachelogger_: yeah, so there's no Qt4 Assistant and Qt4 Linguist :(
<mhb> good morning starshine
<apachelogger_> Einen wunderschönen, angenehmen guten Morgen mhb!
<mhb> apachelogger_: danke! Warum hast du eine so gute Laune?
<apachelogger_> mhb: 8 Stunden Schlaf :D
<mhb> ah
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: apparently I br0ke my kdm again :S
<smarter> There's a problem with Qt4 4.3.3-0ubuntu2
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: Oo
<smarter> When I try to compile bespin I get messages like "undefined reference to `XRenderComposite'"
<mhb> smarter: IIRC I answered that yesterday, haven't I?
<apachelogger_> smarter: so install xrender :P
<smarter> I've rebuilt Qt4 without the kubuntu_02 patch and it works
<smarter> It's installed
<mornfall> yuriy: What do you mean? One candidate is that there are 2 timeouts, and the first assumes that the typed word is incomplete and second that it is complete, which gives different results.
<smarter> the kubuntu_02 patch causes the problem
<mhb> yes, that is a useful piece of info.
<mhb> smarter: file a bug so we can track it even ourside IRC.
<mhb> please
<mornfall> yuriy: But if the results are really off when you stop typing, then yes, that could be a problem.
<mornfall> yuriy: Although I currently don't see how that could happen.
<apachelogger_> woah
<apachelogger_> personal opinion: kdm is the biggest piece of junk ever seen -.-
<toma> apachelogger_: ossi is in kde-devel, you can actually talk to upstream if you want
<apachelogger_> toma: tried, wasn't around, but from what I get right now it should be rewritten
 * apachelogger_ is wondering why 4.0.0 doesn't even have consolekit support
<apachelogger_> meh
<apachelogger_> I need a coffee :(
<toma> dont ask me, ask ossi
<toma> my personal opinion: i hate it when people say such things. It will be read by a lot of people and they are tempted to believe it. So it requires a lot of effort to prove the opposite.
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<apachelogger_> personal opinion suffix: or maybe I just don't know anything about display managers, which tends to be likely.
<apachelogger_> toma: better? :)
<toma> apachelogger_: much ;-)
<Tonio_> mhb: congrats for the good work on kdesudo
<Tonio_> mhb: I'll try to figure out why the password isn't passed to sudo this we...
<mhb> nixternal: we should go caching sometimes.
<mhb> nixternal: the only trouble is the minor continent thing
<Hobbsee> mhb: caching?
<mhb> Hobbsee: yep, geocaching... it seems nixternal likes it, too
<Hobbsee> mhb: ahhh, another one!
<Hobbsee> dad and i went geocaching on the weekend.
<mhb> Hobbsee: well I haven't been geocaching since the exams started (for a few weeks)
<Tonio_> mhb: ping ?
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm here
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm glad you like the changes I made
<Tonio_> mhb: sure I do
<Tonio_> mhb: I'm trying to figure out why the prompt window doesn't happen
<Tonio_> mhb: looks weird I must say
<Tonio_> mhb: looks like the StandardOutput is never catched
<mhb> Tonio_: that is true
<mhb> it's not
<mhb> which puzzled me
<Tonio_> yeah, it doesn't make sense to me as the "passprompt" string appears correctly in the output......
<mhb> I think there is something wrong in my code, even tho I tried to consult API docs as much as possible.
<Tonio_> mhb: have looked in kdelibs code how they do this ?
<mhb> I've substituted "sudo" with "ls -la", and it still didn't work
<Tonio_> mhb: somthing is wrong in either p process options or the "connect" thing options
<mhb> no, I haven't
<Tonio_> mhb: shouldn't be a hudge error, something very little imho, so hard to find out :/
<Tonio_> mhb: we should grep readyReadStandardOutput in kdebase and kdelibs code to see an example of how it is supposed to work to understand
<Tonio_> mhb: once that done  it shouldn't be hard to make it to work
<mhb> Tonio_: perhaps we could take their PtyProcess class & use it.
<Tonio_> mhb: afaik this causes the process to run in a subshell and doesn't work with applications detaching themselves, as the subshell is then closed
<Tonio_> mhb: that's why I removed the pty usage in the 2.1 kde3 version : it couldn't work with applications like amarok or k3b
<mhb> ah.
<Tonio_> the program was closed with the shell when detaching
<Tonio_> mhb: I I'm pretty sure it can work simply as we want it to, just that standard output catching to fix
<Tonio_> mhb: I can't beleive kdelibs or buggy on that point, kde4 wouldn't work at all if so....
<mhb> not sure.
<Tonio_> mhb: what about kdesu code ?
<Tonio_> mhb: there should be something ressembling to what we want right ?
<mhb> well they use the PtyProcess...
<mhb> check it out
<Tonio_> k*
<Tonio_> well maybe we should then
<Tonio_> but true it can be a kdelibs bug eventually
<mhb> I think I'm going to write a teeny weeny KProcess instance to play with it until it works.
<Tonio_> I see no reason why it doesn't catch the standard output
<mhb> me neither.
<Tonio_> mhb: yeah maybe try to make it to work outside of the kdesudo code
<Tonio_> mhb: something that just plays ls and displays a kwarning when the work "Desktop" is seen or something
<Tonio_> mhb: I'm not all in favor of following kdesu code as it is reported buggy in fact :)
<Tonio_> mhb: I think it is better to stay as close to the kde3 version of kdesudo with just porting the code to kde4, don't you think ?
<Tonio_> mhb: but yeah, play with both, and try to make the standard output catched
<Tonio_> mhb: if you can do that, most of the problems will be fixed :) then we have to find out a way to write to stdin :)
<Tonio_> mhb: I'm trying to find this out while you try to catch the stdout oki ?
<mhb> okay.
<Tonio_> mhb: also, instead of double connect to stdout and stderr, as we don't especially catch sterr in the code, we can only connect to stdout and get err merged with out
<Tonio_> p->setOutputChannelMode( KProcess::OnlyStdoutChannel );
<Tonio_> mhb: simply like this
<Tonio_> mhb: also the good thing is that I've been able to get konqueror starting when the password is remembered
<Tonio_> mhb: a bunch of xauthority issues, which is normal, but worked using xhost + in the first
<Tonio_> place
<mhb> good!
<Tonio_> mhb: good point is that kdesudo already starts the application as it should :)
<Tonio_> mhb: so here is the plan :
<Tonio_> - you get a way to catch stdout
<Tonio_> - I get a way to write the passwd to stdin
<Tonio_> - then we and anyone wanting to help make it to work with the correct Xauthority file
<Tonio_> are you okay on rationale ?
<mhb> sure
<Tonio_> mhb: hum it looks like kprocess not anymore allows to write to stdin :/
<Tonio_> mhb: note that we can temporary use http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kde3support/html/classK3Process.html
<Tonio_> mhb: that one is compatible with the kde3 kprocess
<Tonio_> mhb: wouldn't that be an acceptable solution waiting to find something better ?
<Tonio_> mhb: there is also a kptyprocess class, but it is not documented yet.......
<Tonio_> mhb: look in kdelibs/kpty
<mhb> sure, provided it works
<mhb> try it and let me know
<Tonio_> mhb: well the problem is that without documentation, it'll be a bit hard for me :)
<Tonio_> mhb: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kde3support/html/classK3Pr
<Tonio_> this refers to it, but no documentation atm...
<Tonio_> mhb: good point is that it is in kdelibs5-dev ;)
<Tonio_> so we can use it
<mhb> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kde3support/html/classK3Process.html
<mhb> sounds like a good enough documentation to me :o)
<mhb> I'm sorry, but I need to go preparing for my exam on Monday, so I can't do much today...
<Tonio_> mhb: hehe
<Tonio_> mhb: well the problem is that all is deprecated
<Tonio_> mhb: we need to define what we want, either something that works quick or something more "maintainable" ?
<mhb> well I'd rather go for the maintainable way
<mhb> (if only I had time to look at it)
<Tonio_> mhb: yeah me too, especially since for some reason I don't understand k3process doesn't work as expected....
<Tonio_> I can create an K3Process object, but any method I call (aka clearArguments for example) generates an "undefined reference" during the build process, even if k3process.h is loaded
<claydoh> how many times does someone have to yell that Konqueor is *not* changing/going anywhere before people get the message?
<Hobbsee> claydoh: many.  people don't read
<toma_pissed> Tonio_: at link time probably ?
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: I don't think so
<claydoh> I should put it into my sig, and just keep posting
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: the exact same code works in kde3, with a sed s/K3Process/KProcess
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: strange isn't it ?
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: well the problem is that kprocess in kde4 is really limited compared to what can be done un kde3
<claydoh> the biggest ciers *have* read stuff, and continue to see subterfuge and plots
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: no way to write stdin for example
<claydoh> s/cryers/ciers
<toma_pissed> Tonio_: did you add a "add_definitions (-DQT3_SUPPORT -DQT3_SUPPORT_WARNINGS)" to the CMake file?
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: hum lemme check
<claydoh> wow if I didn't miss  any deps, my first ppa package may be building here soon :)
<toma_pissed> Tonio_: and add "${KDE4_KDE3SUPPORT_LIBS}" to the target link libs else it will not link for you
<toma_pissed> Tonio_: but usign the new kprocess would be better ;-)
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: yeah, but we cannot use it at the moment because of those functionnalities missing
<toma_pissed> what's missing?
<Tonio_> writestdin
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: no way to write to stdin
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: I can see that kptyprocess myght help on that point, but is not documented
<toma_pissed> ?
<toma_pissed> printf is broken ? ;-)
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: no I mean write to the stdin of the process
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: aka pass the password to sudo, while sudo waits for stdin input
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: there is no way to do that at the moment
<jussi01> toma_pissed: any chance of a change of nick? my hilights are going crazy... ;)
<toma_pissed> write to the stdin of the process still sounds like printf
<toma_pissed> anyhow you can use QIODevice read and write functions
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: hum......
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: talking about that, there is some strange issue with mhb's yesterday code
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: readyReadStandardOutput doesn't work as expected
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: I tried to figure out the problem but don't understand
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: fancy look at it quickly ?
<toma_pissed> sure
<toma_pissed> But what's wrong with QIODevice read and write functions?
<Tonio_> nothing
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: as long as you can help to make the window to appear ;
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: bzr checkout sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk-kde4
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: thanks for having a look ;)
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: can you just lemme know if you have access to it ?
<toma_pissed> bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk-kde4": Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
 * toma_pissed installs random bzr packages
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: hu ?
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: you should install python paramyko module I guess ;)
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: python-paramiko package
<toma_pissed> ah, bzrtools pulls that in
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: you might have to join the kdesudo team so that I can give you access
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: want commit permissions ?
<toma_pissed> neh
<Tonio__> toma_pissed: well even with k3process, our first problem is basically the same
<Tonio__> toma_pissed: the connect( p, SIGNAL(readyReadStandardOutput()), this, SLOT(parseOutput()) ); doesn't seem to work
<Tonio__> toma_pissed: when starting the process with sudo -P passprompt, then "passprompt" is writen in stdout
<Tonio__> toma_pissed: btw parseOutput() is never called
<toma_pissed> ok, can i do the checkout now?
<Tonio__> toma_pissed: reverting to k3process and connect to SIGNAL(receivedStdout(KProcess*, char*, int) doesn't help either
<Tonio__> toma_pissed: sure you can
<Tonio__> toma_pissed: getting parseOutput() is our big problem atm
<Tonio__> toma_pissed: once that done we'll find a way to write the passwd stdin....
<Tonio__> toma_pissed: thanks for trying to fix ;)
<toma_pissed> Tonio__: http://rafb.net/p/4ADjzy15.html
<Tonio__> toma_pissed: as said you're not in the group..... ask to join the kdesudo group please
<toma_pissed> i did
<Tonio__> k then gimme a second
<Tonio__> toma_pissed: should be okay
<toma_pissed> nope
<Tonio_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/+members
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: you're in the team now
<toma_pissed> i still get the same errpr
<Tonio_> bzr checkout bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk-kde4
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: is that working ?
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: in an empty folder of course
<blueyed> Tonio_: btw: haven't you pushed the latest changes for the kdebase-debian branch?
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: maybe we need to wait a few minutes, I don't know
<Tonio_> blueyed: nope I didn't, true that
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: still doesn't work ?
<toma_pissed> nope
<Tonio_> hum.........
<Tonio_> bzr checkout bzr+ssh://<yourlaunchpadnick>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk-kde4
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: what about that ?
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: as I said maybe you need to ait a bit
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: you should have access readonly that way :
<Tonio_> bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk-kde4
<Tonio_> waiting for launchpad to sync the team changes I suspect
<toma_pissed> i need bzr 0.92
<Tonio_> even read only ?
<Tonio_> blueyed: I'll merge the changes to bzr toonight, for sure
<Tonio_> blueyed: same with kdelibs
<toma_pissed> Tonio_: so what did you pick for setOutputChannelMode  of the kprocess?
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: tried them all, doesn't work
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: OnlyStdoutChannel is the first I tried, then  SeparateChannels  and MergedChannels
<toma_pissed> before the start() ?
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: maybe there is something somewhere else in the code mhb changed that causes the issue
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: yep
<Tonio_> before of course
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: what amazes me is that even using k3process and connecting the what worked with kde3 it doesn't work
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: that's why I suspect something else in the code maiking that signal to be ignored or something.....
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: but we need new eyes like yours as we failed finding what doesn't work....
<toma_pissed> right, i don't have a lot of time, but a 'quick' look is ok, but I'm not going to recompile bzr just for this ;-)
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: hehe of course
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: no way to get read only access ?
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: I can send you the tarball if you want
<toma_pissed> please do
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: http://toniox.org/temp
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: thanks !
<toma_pissed> Tonio_: how to test this?
 * toma_pissed spots tabs
<mhb> !family is it?
<mhb> !family
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<toma_pissed> Tonio_: "kdesudo -u root ls" doesn't do anything
<mhb> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: just use kdesudo konqueror
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: you should see a "passprompt" test in the program output
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: our problem is that the "pssprompt" make a kpassworddialog box to appear
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: there is our problem
<Tonio_> mhb: even using k3process I get the same issue
<Tonio_> mhb: passprompt isn"t catched
<toma_pissed> it does not do anything for me currently
<toma_pissed> no dialog
<mhb> Tonio_: interesting
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: yeah that's our problem
<Tonio_> parseOutput should be called when something is written stdout
<mhb> !language > toma_pissed
<Tonio_> but inclding debug code in parseOutput, I can tell you it is never called
<toma_pissed> mhb: because of my nick?
<Tonio_> toma_pissed: that's the problem and we don't understand why it is never called since there is some output written in stdout
<mhb> toma_pissed: yes, I am angry quite often myself, but I think it can be said in a polite way, especially on a logged development channel.
<Tonio_> mhb: I suspect there is something else in the code, cause I see no reason the signal is never emmited
<toma_pissed> ok, i'll leave the channel for a while then.
<mhb> Tonio_: hmm, yes, it is strange.
<mhb> have you tried searching the web for other people that experienced this?
<Tonio_> mhb: not any reasul
<Tonio_> result
<mhb> Tonio_: too bad.
<toma_pissed> Tonio_: around ?
<jpatrick> claydoh: can you /msg me Zack's yahoo?
 * jpatrick can't login to Kubuntu Forus
<jpatrick> forums*
<claydoh> gimme a sec, I have some limited admin access, lemme see....
<jpatrick> so do I (I think), but it won't let me recover passwd/get it
<jpatrick> in*
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-27
 * ryanakca has fun writing patches for kopete-kde4
<nixternal> I have something for you!
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/html/    <- quick working mockup for the site, know it works in konqi just fine
<nixternal> ryanakca: ^^
<ryanakca> nixternal: oooh, very pretty :)
<ryanakca> if we end up taking that mockup, which I think we might up have to since its the only one thats different from the ubuntu.com one in a way other than colour... it'll be uber easy to port it to drupal :)
<nixternal> shouldn't be to difficult
<nixternal> I whipped that up in like an hour
 * ryanakca nods
<nixternal> I am working on transparent dhtml popup windows for the "Learn more..." buttons
 * ryanakca guesses it wouldn't be too hard to pretty up those buttons?
<nixternal> the will look like the boxes in the middle, but will contain info on the section selected
<nixternal> I was thinking of just using dhtml icon buttons maybe
 * ryanakca nods
<nixternal> would be nice to use some dhtml and make it fluid and dynamic
<ryanakca> hmm... well, if you want to code it up for drupal, I wont stop you :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I was already thinking about that
<nixternal> I might just throw drupal on my server here and play around
 * ryanakca nods
 * ryanakca wonders how hard it would be to set up a drupal server... mhb says its rather easy
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> Hi ryanakca, nixternal :-)
<nixternal> howdy
<blizzzek-kde4> gn8
<Hobbsee> nixternal: wow!
<Nightrose> nixternal: very nifty - like it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: *drool*
 * Hobbsee <3 irssi-proxy & irssi-notifier
<nixternal> Hobbsee: using the proxy and notifier ey...doesn't Konversation pick up the highlights still?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, appears to
<Hobbsee> this is *sooo* sweet
<Hobbsee> i happened to find the notifier before setting up the proxy
<nixternal> I might have to give the proxy a lookover
<nixternal> you talking the notifier that I think vorian created?
<Hobbsee> i think so
<Hobbsee> it's not fnotify
<nixternal> ok, ya I love that notifier script
<Hobbsee> no idea why it's showing the ban list every time i add a connection to it, though
<nixternal> umm I remember someone else having that problem
 * Hobbsee wonders how one gets scrollback into the offsite client
<emilsedgh> is adept being developed under KDE repositories? or Ubuntu's?
<Lure> emilsedgh: I think mornfall has own darcs repository
<emilsedgh> ah
<emilsedgh> i just wanted to give the new version a try, is it Qt/KDE 3 or 4?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: KDE 4
<emilsedgh> yes! :P
<jpatrick> emilsedgh: https://edge.launchpad.net/~me-mornfall/+archive
<emilsedgh> thanks jpatrick
<jpatrick> emilsedgh: have bug hunting
<emilsedgh> jpatrick: any git or svn reporsitory? or normall tarballs? these are all deb packages which has so many dependencies but i havent KDE 4 packages
<jpatrick> emilsedgh: not that I know of, mornfall?
<emilsedgh> aah, have to go, be back later
<blizzzek> moin
<jpatrick> guten tag blizzzek
<blizzzek> guten morgen jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> oh, ja, das :)
<blizzzek> gleich mal frühstück jagen
<MidMark> guys the daily live of desktop kubuntu hardy cd is based with filesystem from latest alpha, known?
<stdin> is built daily from whatever packages are out at that time, it's newer than the latest alpha
<MidMark> yes it should, but it is not right now
<MidMark> downloaded the today's one and it is based on filesystem of alpha3
<MidMark> really :)
<Hobbsee> has the livefs built since alpha 3?
<stdin> looks like only alternate, that I can see
<MidMark> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20080127/
<MidMark> this is alpha3 ^
<MidMark> maybe there is a bug in the building iso server
<stdin> ah -live, how do you know that's alpha 3?
<MidMark> because kernel is 2.6.24-3 (instead of -5) and filesystem image in the cd is dated 9/1/2008
<MidMark> download and try ;)
<stdin> don't have to, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20080127/hardy-desktop-i386.manifest will give me a list
<Hobbsee> MidMark: more likely that the seeds havent' been updated
<Hobbsee> and the metapackages been rebuilt
 * Hobbsee checks the last time livefses built
<Hobbsee> MidMark: not a bug.  livefses haven't succeeded to build after that date
<MidMark> ah ok, just want to let you note that
<MidMark> niiice, updated to latest packages and now kubuntu turned off monitor :(
<MidMark> seems acpi or power management bug
<Hobbsee> sys-config-printer.  erk.  i think i'll leave whoever broke that to unbreak it again
<toma> morning
<Hobbsee> hiya toma
<toma> Hobbsee: ! how are you ?
<Hobbsee> toma: doing OK.  fiddling with dns.
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> sorry if I'm annoying, but what about updating qt4-dev-tools package? currently it cannot be installed due to version conflict with libqt4-core package, which is newer than needed by the former one
<jpatrick> dinosaur-rus: I think it's in backports
<dinosaur-rus> jpatrick: so there's no hope that it'll be possible to install qt4-dev-tools without downgrading libqt4* packages?
<jpatrick> dinosaur-rus: are they not in backports
<dinosaur-rus> jpatrick: no
<jpatrick> odd
<dinosaur-rus> Riddel: "File Conflicts" link on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFiles page is invalid
<jpatrick> dinosaur-rus: you missed an l
<dinosaur-rus> ?
<dinosaur-rus> ah
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: "File Conflicts" link on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFiles page is invalid
<dinosaur-rus> what user directory will KDE4 use, ~/.kde4 or ~/.kde? I mean, won't there be a mixture of old KDE3 and new KDE4 data after installing the latter?
<stdin> it uses ~/.kde4 right now, it's hard-coded into kde4libs
<stdin> (when $KDEHOME isn't set that is)
<dinosaur-rus> stdin: ok, thx
<MidMark> guys why all gtk apps looks so bad compared to gutsy? firefox and synaptics are worse than before like in older kubuntu releases... removed gtk theme?
<dinosaur-rus> MidMark: gtk-qt-engine is here and working :)
<MidMark> I'm talking about hardy defaul
<MidMark> all gtk apps looks like old programs in 90s
<dinosaur-rus> MidMark: ahh, sorry. I'm on Gutsy and it works well :)
<flipstar> for firefox you can install easily themes..but i have the same prob
<dinosaur-rus> check for gtk-qt-theme, may be it conflicts with some other packages you have...
<flipstar> there is no gtk-qt-theme on hardy..
<MidMark> ah that is why... why?
<Jucato> info gtk2-engines-gtk-qt hardy
<Jucato> !info gtk2-engines-gtk-qt hardy
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt (source: gtk-qt-engine): transitional dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 52 kB
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: wasn't it replaced by gtk-qt-theme?
<MidMark> Jucato: so now is optional?
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: not sure
<Jucato> MidMark: hm?
<MidMark> Jucato: I mean there is a reason why gtk apps are not themed by default in hardy? missing that package replaced? what?
<Jucato> are you in a kde4 session?
<MidMark> no
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: description of gtk2-engines-gtk-qt says that it's replaced with gtk-theme-qt
<flipstar> no sucess with gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<Jucato> check in System Settings -> Apperance -> GTK+ Styles and Fonts if it's set to use your KDE Style
<dinosaur-rus> !info gtk-theme-qt hardy
<ubotu> Package gtk-theme-qt does not exist in hardy
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: probably
<flipstar> but i didnt restartet or so
<dinosaur-rus> oops
<Jucato> !info gtk-qt-engine hardy
<ubotu> gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 100 kB, installed size 476 kB
<dinosaur-rus> ahh :)
<MidMark> Jucato: yes it is, but probably missing that package?
<MidMark> seems optional
<MidMark> !info gtk-qt-engine gutsy
<ubotu> gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8~svn-rev36-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 99 kB, installed size 496 kB
<MidMark> mmm
<Jucato> um... just because it's optional doesn't mean it's not installed by default. those are repository sections, not really "installed by default" indicators
<Jucato> !info gwenview
<ubotu> gwenview (source: gwenview): image viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 838 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<dinosaur-rus> MidMark: broken Hardy package?
<Jucato> gwenview is in main/optional.. but it's installed by default :)
<MidMark> Jucato: right I have that package and settings are ok, but hardy does not have themed gtk, or if yes it's sooo bad
<Jucato> [21:52] <MidMark> Jucato: yes it is, but probably missing that package? <-- if the package is missing, then you won't have the GTK+ Styles and Fonts section... so the package is installed
<MidMark> I have screenshot if you want, but maybe you have a gtk program and hardy aswell to check it
<Jucato> other than that, not sure what else to say
<MidMark> mmm
<flipstar> the wired thing is that this is only on some gtk apps not on all..
<iRon> MidMark: try "ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde ~/.gtkrc-2.0" and then run firefox
<Jucato> I think it only works on GTK+ 2 apps (based on the description)
<Jucato> iRon: ooh didn't know about that :)
<MidMark> iRon: yeeeah
<MidMark> that worked thanx, but why this is broken in hardy?
<iRon> MidMark: it will be fixed i guess.. :)
<MidMark> I hope :)
<MidMark> then two questions: 1) a lot of modules in system settings are missing libpython2.5.so known?
<iRon> MidMark: there is a workaround for this
<MidMark> interesting
<iRon> MidMark: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1 /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so
<iRon> :)
<MidMark> another thing to be fixed? :)
<iRon> yep
<iRon> this bugs already in LP
<MidMark> should I report the gtk one?
<iRon> MidMark: it is reported too..
<MidMark> ok cool then second question: I have 100% freeze with my broadcom 4311 chip pcmcia, should I report to kernel team?
<iRon> MidMark: sure
<MidMark> I think it's a bugin b43legacy driver or a conflict with older bcm43xx don't know
<MidMark> but just inserting the card results in a 100% lockup of all notebook
<iRon> MidMark: when it locks? on kernel module initialization? or when you receiving network data?
<MidMark> iRon: according to system log there are module initialization then hal say something then lock, now I'm posting the entire log in a BR
<MidMark> no it's a bcm4306 not 4311 sorry
<MidMark> bug #182716
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182716 in linux "bcm4306 doesn't work with b43 / ssb" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182716
<snikker> i've got some trouble to run vmware (libpng12 error) after the update of some packages, i'm under gutsy on amd64
<iRon> snikker: error log?
<snikker> iRon: i've got this on console: "/usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2)"
<iRon> snikker: i got that error too.. but vmware works fine
<snikker> iRon: you have amd64?
<iRon> no :)
<snikker> iRon: i've amd64...
<iRon> but error message is the same..
<snikker> iRon: yes, it's true... but fo me after error msg nothing happen...
<blizzzek> file selector in kate-kde4 takes doubleclicks only, no matter the setting in kde. there is no option in the plugin settings either. this is a bug, isn't it?
<ryanakca> blizzzek: umm... I would say so... but don't take my word on it.
<blizzzek> ryanakca: ok, gonna file it
<blizzzek> 186361
<ryanakca> bug 186361
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186361 in kdesdk-kde4 "File selector plugin reacts to doubleclick only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186361
<ryanakca> blizzzek: thanks :)
<blizzzek> ryanakca: np
<ryanakca> blizzzek: please answer the questions added to the bug
<blizzzek> ryanakca: done
<ryanakca> blizzzek: heh, can't say that I'm experiencing it :(
<blizzzek> ryanakca: hardy or gutsy?
<ryanakca> gutsy
<blizzzek> same here
<ryanakca> s/gutsy/hardy
<blizzzek> hehe ;)
<ryanakca> might want to add that your running an up to date gutsy to the bug
<blizzzek> yeah, gonna do this. in the bug descripton or as comment?
<ryanakca> either or.
<blizzzek> its in the description now
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<blizzzek> np
<blizzzek> well, if its working in hardy its not a big problem then
<ryanakca> meh, upgrade to hardy to get it fixed :)
<blizzzek> thats an idea. next week maybe :D meanwhile i use the home pc only as music and tv player...
<fdoving> Tonio_: great news, is this commited to trunk?
<Tonio_> fdoving: what is great news ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: ah the shellprocess to process transition, yes it is
<Tonio_> have to go.....
<mornfall> Evening.
<nosrednaekim> hey
<mornfall> I'm building alpha 2.
<mornfall> Riddell, yuriy, I have uploaded alpha2 to my PPA, it's not built yet, but if it succeeds, the debconf and download bits are in place. See new PPA description (https://launchpad.net/~me-mornfall/+archive).
<nosrednaekim> mornfall: does it insall to the kde4 path?
<mornfall> nosrednaekim: Yes.
<nosrednaekim> mornfall: then i'll test it out later...
<mornfall> It's a KDE4 app.
<mornfall> Well, it's not built so we'll see whether it even builds. (I may have missed something. I often do.)
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<mornfall> Off to bed now. Laters.
<nosrednaekim> k
<steveire> Hi. I can't compile kdebase 4.1 from trunk because there is not a recent enough libxine package in gutsy. (requires v1.9). Is this likely to change?
<steveire> I also checked the ppa for kde4 and it does not have it either.
<steveire> ping anyone?
<Riddell> steveire: we should get it backported
<Riddell> steveire: if you can test the hardy package for compiling and running on gutsy we can get that going
<fdoving> i've compiled the hardy ones on gutsy, worked for me a while ago.
<steveire> OK. What else can I do?
<fdoving> upgrade to hardy, backport from hardy, switch distro, or wait. :)
<steveire> I mean to minimise the waiting and get the package backported.
<fdoving> then i would fetch the xine package-source from hardy, and build it myself.
<steveire> I notice 1.1.10 is available now. I can see kdebase requiring that soon instead.
<steveire> fdoving: That won't help getting it into the backports repo though, will it?
<fdoving> steveire: no, for that you would need to file a backport request bug iirc.
<steveire> The point is it should be easy for anyone wanting to compile kde4 trunk to use kubuntu to do so. That would probably means getting libxine and soprano backported.
<fdoving> do we have qt 4.4 ?
<steveire> I think Riddell already said it would be backported. There must be such a bug already.
<Riddell> check on launchpad.net/gutsy-backports if there's a bug already
<steveire> fdoving: I don't think so. I don't think kde4 requires it yet. Probably will soon though.
<Riddell> fdoving: no, packaging that would be good too (in a ppa)
<fdoving> i don't really use much packages for kde things at the moment, everything comes from svn.
<fdoving> compiling things is a breeze with recent hardware and cmake.
<steveire> fdoving: Yeah, but other distros seem to provide packages for the dependacies at least. This is a request for backporting libxine, but with slightly different motivation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/180577
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180577 in gutsy-backports "libxine1-plugins depends on libxine1-gnome" [Undecided,New]
<steveire> ie, not everything comes from svn if you have to get libxine externally first.
<fdoving> no, i got libxine from hardy :)
<fdoving> providing packages is always a good thing.
<steveire> So do I need to file an explicit 'backport libxine' bug to get an action on this? Should I then mark the above as a duplicate? Ditto this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/180580
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180580 in gutsy-backports "libsoprano4 too old to compile kde4" [Undecided,New]
<steveire> fdoving: Can I just get the libxine package from hardy repos and dpkg -i it instead of compiling it? I'm looking for simple instructions to put here: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Kubuntu_and_Debian
<fdoving> steveire: try. i think you will need to recompile it.
<steveire> http://rafb.net/p/KqvvqG51.html Is this workable or should I just build from source now and put instructions to do the same?
<fdoving> you should build from source.
<steveire> OK. I'm installing 1.1.10 for now.
<steveire> Maybe I'll step it back if backports matches it.
<steveire> Do I need to remove any existing libxine packages before make install ing?
<nosrednaekim> steveire: why are you reinstalling xine?
<nosrednaekim> *recompiling
<nosrednaekim> steveire: and yeah... that might be a good idea
<steveire> kde4base requires v1.1.9 for multimedia support. Which packages?
<fdoving> steveire: why don't you just fetch the package-source from hardy and compile the package?
<steveire> fdoving: Is that any different?
<fdoving> yes, you get packages :)
<fdoving> instead of random files laying around after a 'make install'
<steveire> meh, make uninstall can take care aof the 'random files' which are all in /usr/local anyway.
<fdoving> what about other depends on xine?
<steveire> well that's what I'm asking about now I think
<fdoving> you would need to make equivs packages to statisfy the other depends anyway. so making the real thing is better.
<steveire> I tried to remove libxine1 and it wanted to remove amarok kaffeine etc.
<steveire> better would be upgrading to a backported package, but that's probably not going to happen any time soon. What equivalent packages do you mean?
<fdoving> hang on, i'll walk you through backporting on your own in a sec.
<fdoving> steveire: ok, so you wnat to backport xine, then go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/libxine1
<steveire> fdoving: Remember that this is more for the techbase page. I don't want to put longwinded instructions on there about compiling the hardy package
<fdoving> that will search for packages named libxine1 in a ll distros.
<fdoving> anyone able to compile kde will be able to do this easily.
<fdoving> now, find hardy in the list, and clikc it.
<fdoving> now you're at http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libs/libxine1
<fdoving> at the bottom you see a line:
<fdoving> Source Package: xine-lib, Download: [dsc] [xine-lib_1.1.9.orig.tar.gz] [xine-lib_1.1.9-0ubuntu1.diff.gz]
<fdoving> theese are links: [dsc] [xine-lib_1.1.9.orig.tar.gz] [xine-lib_1.1.9-0ubuntu1.diff.gz]
<fdoving> download them to an empty folder, all 3.
<fdoving> then you'll have a folder with 3 files, the .dsc and the .tar.gz and the .diff.gz
<fdoving> open a konsole and cd to the folder.
<nixternal> kde4base doesn't require xine 1.1.9, it recommends it because <= 1.1.8 has issues playing short files
<nixternal> hardy has 1.1.9 now
<steveire> nixternal: trunk needs to be compiled with DISABLE_MULTIMEDIA if you don't have 1.1.9
<nixternal> I have no problem with it, I just get the warning on my Gutsy box
<fdoving> nixternal: do you have trunk? aka 4.1?
<nixternal> aka 4.0.1, yes
<fdoving> 4.0.1 is branch, not trunk.
<nixternal> they have already branched it?
<fdoving> yes, at release it became the 4.0 branch.
<nixternal> ya, I don't know what I was thinking there
<fdoving> steveire: in that konsole you use 'dpkg-source -x *.dsc' to unpack the source package. (dpkg-source is in the dpkg-dev package).
<steveire> fdoving: I took a short cut and apt-get-ed the source.
<fdoving> steveire: then 'cd xine-lib-1.1.9', and then 'dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc', if you have all depends instaleld it will make .debs for you.
<fdoving> steveire: from hardy?
<fdoving> steveire: if you have hardy 'deb-src' lines in your sources.list that would also work.
<steveire> fdoving: %s/gutsy/hardy/g in sourceslist, get source and reverse.
<fdoving> sure, if you feel that is faster.
<steveire> There's a lot of unmet build dependancies
<fdoving> they would need to be installed.
<steveire> Do you reckon there's a timeframe for it to be backported properly? I'm not sure it's worth the hassle.
<fdoving> steveire: no idea, you would need to ask some backporter about that. jdong maybe.
<steveire> he doesn't seem to be here...
<fdoving> he's in -motu
<fdoving> bbl.
<jpatrick> steveire: should be processed everyweek
<jjesse> afternoon
<jpatrick> evening jjesse
<jjesse> evening jpatrick
<steveire> jpatrick: What do you mean?
<jpatrick> steveire: we backporters only confirm and request backports, the archive admins are the ones who do the source mangling
<steveire> jpatrick: Do https://bugs.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/180580 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/180577 count as backport requests?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180577 in gutsy-backports "libxine1-plugins depends on libxine1-gnome" [Undecided,New]
<steveire> jpatrick: And if not how do I make them backport requests.
<jpatrick> steveire: only members of the ubuntu-backporters team can approve of the
<jpatrick> steveire: I'll try and look into them soon
<steveire> jpatrick: Yes, but the team works off a list that they approve from, right? How do I add these to that list?
<steveire> jpatrick: OK, cool
<jpatrick> steveire: they already are :)
<steveire> jpatrick: How?
<jpatrick> steveire: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/
<jdong> I was paged :)
<jpatrick> jdong:  bug #180577 and bug #180580
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180577 in gutsy-backports "libxine1-plugins depends on libxine1-gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180577
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180580 in gutsy-backports "libsoprano4 too old to compile kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180580
<jpatrick> < steveire> Do you reckon there's a timeframe for it to be backported properly? I'm not sure it's worth the hassle.
<jdong> jpatrick: for the xine one, siretart is the man to talk to.... I don't know enough about the changes between versions to go either way
<jpatrick> jdong: steveire wants them ;)
<steveire> kde4 trunk needs them
<jdong> jpatrick: understood, but I recall some rev-dep issues the last time we backported xine, and that was all siretart's doing
<jdong> jpatrick: if he says it's okay or has specific instructions on how to do it, it's a green light and he can do whatever he likes :)
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> btw, I seem to have broken bzr :(
<steveire> jdong: Were those rev-dep issues that -plugins depends on -plugins-gnome?
<jdong> steveire: sorry, I don't recall the specific circumstances
<steveire> That's fixed in hardy
<jdong> steveire: I believe it was the VDR stuff had to be rebuilt
<jdong> there were 2 or 3 source packages that need rebuilding after xine is upgraded
<steveire> Right so
<jdong> has soprano been build-tested
<steveire> jdong: I've only built it from kdesvn, but I don't think you mean that.
<jdong> steveire: I'll handle build testing it from hardy
<jdong> steveire: if that goes well then all's good for backporting; the revdeps appear to be solely kubuntu related and upstream seems intelligent about bumping soname if ABI broke
<jdong> steveire: and there we go, it just finished building. :)
<jdong> steveire: as for the xine one, please have siretart comment on the ticket for me :)
<steveire> jdong: Cheers. Where can I find siretart?
<jdong> steveire: most likely #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<jdong> oh crap
<jdong> look at that, new ktorrent
 * jdong preps packages
<nixternal> hehe
<crimsun> watch -n30 #kubuntu-devel "ubuntu-main-sponsor"
<nixternal> I seen it come across my rss feeds
<nixternal> damn opensolaris will not install on my desktop
<crimsun> you're not supposed to insert the plug into the mug, Rich.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> doesn't want to create the solaris partition
<jdong> I feel regex-horny today, I should add a watchfile to ktorrent
<jdong> crimsun: bug 186452
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186452 in ktorrent "[interdiff] ktorrent 2.2.5 available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186452
<jdong> thanks :)
<crimsun> that didn't trigger my highlight kthx
<crimsun> 17:16 < crimsun> watch -n30 #kubuntu-devel "ubuntu-main-sponsor"
<crimsun> :-]
<jdong> crimsun: sorry, looks like you'll need to find an ircwatch command ;-)
<crimsun> pfah, I telnet directly to the ircd.  ircwatch is for wussies.
<jdong> of course :)
<jdong> crimsun: speaking of that, can you magically make my macbook headphone/speaker independent volumes magically work? ;-)
<crimsun> need to clarify that, please.
<jdong> crimsun: In OS X, I can set my volumes when headphone is attached to be independent of when they are unattached. For example, I mute my speakers while my phones are detached, when I attach them, the volume applet unmutes and restores the last headphone set volume. Then, when I unplug again, the muted volume is restored
<jdong> crimsun: internally it seems like the sound driver uses two channels (Ubuntu labls them front and center) to represent these two volumes
<nixternal> jeesh, that sounds like way to much work
<jdong> crimsun: idn if this is a mixer applet layer or Alsa layer job, but it'd be nice if Ubuntu can do the same
<crimsun> probably easier via alsa, but I'm pretty certain people will scream about maintaining the state.
<jdong> nixternal: well, in OS X it just works. In Ubuntu I have to make sure the vol keys control both front and center else the volume keys don't work half the times
<jdong> crimsun: does alsa "know" when the phones are in or out?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> it's called jack sense
<crimsun> granted, your driver may not have the appropriate quirk in place to use it correctly.
<jdong> cool
<jdong> currently, I just have one slider that does something when the speakers are active, the other only does something when the phones are in. It's confusing to remember which is which and makes changing volumes a pain
<crimsun> lspci -nv |grep -A1 0403
<jdong> 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02) Subsystem: 8384:7680
<crimsun> I could probably more easily do it in PA
<crimsun> 186452 uploaded.
<jdong> crimsun: thanks :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Hey my man
 * DaSkreech hits nixternal with a snow stick
 * DaSkreech waves at Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Riddell: still in England?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-19
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: my soul
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat about my soul
<kubotu> my soul and my servers are so heavily guilt riden at the video I can upload
<torkiano> hello all, seems that there is a solution for bluetooth support: see last comments in http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172267
<ubottu> KDE bug 172267 in general "KDE bluetooth tray applet doesn't appear" [Crash,New]
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm planning on updating kdebluetooth for Jaunty
<JontheEchidna> which will also be easily backported to the KDE 4.2 ppa without all the red tape of an SRU
<torkiano> I think that is the only major bug intrepid has
<JontheEchidna> aside from knetworkmanager being total crap
<torkiano> yes, maybe ;-)
<JontheEchidna> meh, need patches for solid-bluetooth
<torkiano> but I believe that jaunty will be a great release: kpackage, webkitkde, kbluetooth, KDE 4.2 ... only miss a VoIP solution :-(
<JontheEchidna> hopefully webkitkde
<JontheEchidna> I remember that webkitkde was even being considered as early as the hard betas ;-)
<JontheEchidna> *hardy
<torkiano> I t've tried it and is not for mass use
<torkiano> but with Qt 4.5 maybe
<JontheEchidna> ugh, so can anybody help me out here?
<JontheEchidna> I'm trying to install mysql-server-5.0 after I uninstalled 5.1
<JontheEchidna> Unpacking mysql-server-5.0 (from .../mysql-server-5.0_5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<JontheEchidna> Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.1 to 5.0.
<jjesse-dell9> evening
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm trying out quassel, seems more difficult to setup then konverstation
<LaserJock> jjesse-dell9: yeah, for sure
<jjesse-dell9> trying to figure it out
<jjesse-dell9> one of the things i liked in konverstaion was the on screen notifications as most of the time i dont have my irc window open on top
<jjesse-dell9> looks like quassel can do the same
 * claydoh is thining of doing a how-to to set up quassel, but yeah it's not (yet) all that intuitive
 * claydoh kind of figured it out after blindly stabbing at things, and still doesn't understand why he has 2 chat windows, or how to turn the extra one off
<jjesse-dell9> i have it running, dont know if i like it or not :)
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm is thera quassell doc?
<claydoh> its useable
<jjesse-dell9> dont see an entry for help - manual
<claydoh> jjesse-dell9: not really, and their online docs are just starting out, quite bare
<jjesse-dell9> seems a shame to drop something like konverstation though, i enjoy it a lot better as a program
 * claydoh wonders if anyone is working on the kopete irc plugin
<jjesse-dell9> but i understand why to drop it
<jjesse-dell9> a kopete plugin would be nice one utility for all messaging/chat
<claydoh> if only I could code .....
<jjesse-dell9> me 2
<claydoh> kmymoney2 will be kde3 for a while, too :(
<vorian> o/
<JontheEchidna> \o
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm notifications for quassel not working correctly for some reason
<jjesse-dell9> wow i just did a 5-a-day havent done one of those in a long long time
<astromme> are notifications not working for you? they are for me
<astromme> meh, ^^ was for jjesse-dell9
 * ScottK waves to seele from home.
<ScottK> astromme: IIRC you have to have focus stealing prevention to None to get the quassel notifications.
<astromme> ScottK: Don't they show up in plasma though? thats what mine do.
<ScottK> I'm on 4.1.  4.2 may be different.
<astromme> ScottK: Oh, that's true, I'm on 4.2 with jaunty
<freeflying_> astromme: when you press the Restart from kickoff in kde-4.2, what will happen?
<ScottK> I think we want something like this if we don't have it: http://blog.ratonred.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/service-manager.png
<astromme> freeflying_: It brings the restart dialog up?
<astromme> ScottK: We do have something similar in SystemSettings? oh, that's for non-kde stuff
<astromme> So how does he handle permissions?
<freeflying_> astromme: can it really restart?
<astromme> freeflying_: Yeah, it restarts my computer iirc
<astromme> freeflying_: what happens with you?
<ScottK> astromme: I haven't looked at the code yet.
<freeflying_> astromme: its logout here
<astromme> freeflying_: Trying on my laptop, let me see
<freeflying_> astromme: thanks
<astromme> freeflying_: It seems to be restarting for me.
<freeflying_> astromme: then its a problem of mine, thanks for confirm
 * seele is finally home
<seele> ScottK: i forgot my house keys!
<seele> ScottK: i got a book from B&N and went to a diner until Justin got back from his buddy's place (they were watching the game)
<ScottK> Oh my.
<seele> oh fucking )@(#$*&#@)(*$#@()$*
<seele> i lost my calendar
<seele> stupid fucking akonodi
<nixternal> my ears!!!
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<seele> shit.. that is really really inconvenient
 * seele shuffles through the past month worth of mails recreating her work calendar
 * ScottK looks around and suggests a plasmoid-akonadi-backup would be a good thing if we had.
<ScottK> seele: As requested: http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2009/01/kubuntu_evangelism_for_all_age.html
<ScottK> Good night all.
<seele> ScottK: nice.  have a good night
<Tonio_> hi there
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Riddell> Tonio_: going to upload kpackagekit?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, today, in a couple of minutes
<Tonio_> Riddell: still rereading this time, along with a polishing on the new knetworkmanager packages
<Riddell> new knetworkmanager?  KDE 3 or 4 version?
<jussi01> Tonio_: how are they coming along?
<jussi01> Riddell: the plasmoid - we were playing the other day with it.
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde4 version
<Tonio_> Riddell: works like a charm since major update 3 days ago
<Tonio_> Riddell: te point is how to package this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I name the packages knetworkmanager ?
<Nightrose> does someone feel like backporting the latest quassel to intrepid experimental?
<Tonio_> as we did before ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: plasmoid-network-manager would follow the pattern
<Riddell> sebas: FYI ^^
<Tonio_> yup, and the replaces and provides the old ones right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: even the openvpn plugin seems to work decently :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: replaces only if it overlaps files
<jussi01> Tonio_: Im having a few issues with it - cant get it to connect properly. do you quit the kde3 version before adding the plasmoid? did you do anything else to ge it working?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it won't overlap
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe we can just have both in the repos atm...
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that better option for you ?
<Riddell> yes, I'd prefer that
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can review plasmoid-network-manager in a couple of minutes... now performing policykit and kpackagekit with the required fixes...
<Tonio_> Riddell: libpackagekit and kpackagekit uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: now processing policykit
<jussi01> Tonio_: you are in super form today :D
<Tonio_> jussi01 yup :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: policykit-ke uploaded, this time all files licences are mentionned in the copyright, the copying file is in there, lintian is happy on both source and debs...
<Riddell> no plasmoid-network-manager in New
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep I didn't upload it, I want it reviewed in the first place
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I upload and you review in NEW directly ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just testing a build removing the linked .so files to make lintian happy on the deb file and that's okay, I'll upload then
<Tonio_> Riddell: once everything is in the repos, I'll finish the k3B package, which is a little more complicated :)
<Riddell> revu is best if nobody else has seen it yet
<Riddell> have you got k3b to do anything?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've been able to burn an iso file with it...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I need to perform a lot of tests btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: the thing is that I can't upload on revu for some reason...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tried to upload on revu.... we'll see if it happens, I'll ping you for revuing then...
<Tonio_> Riddell: you should have libpackagekit-qt, kpackagekit and policykit-kde in NEW now
<Tonio_> adn reviewer for this please ? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-network-manager
<Riddell> Tonio_: plasmoid-network-manager package looks fine, but I can't get it to connect to a network
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah.... works for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: what kind of security do you use ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I use wpa2/psk
<Tonio_> Riddell: works like a charm on my side...
<Tonio_> Riddell: in any case we can approve this in universe and let people test to give feedback
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload regular svn snapshots as I did in the past on the kdebluetooth stuff...
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you okay on this rationale ?
<delicowa> please can anyone point me to a site where i can download qt4 or qt3 tutorial in pdf format (search google [and still seraching])
<Tonio_> jussi01_: I don't have the kde3 version installed at all fyi
<Tonio_> jussi01_: aren't you using wpa/psk ?
<delicowa> oooops * i meant searching not seraching
<Tonio_> then maybe only wep and wpa2 do work at the moment...
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebluetooth seems to be fixed against kde4.2, I'm updating the package and perform tests.... if that's okay, I'll upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you reboot or restart kde in the first place for networkmanager ? it happened to me that I had to restart kde for it to work (pobably due to some kded thing, I didn't look at that point)
<delicowa> please can anyone point me to a site where i can download qt4 or qt3 tutorial in pdf format (search google [and still searching])
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebluetooth will have to wait for stable kde4.2 to be released due to changes in solid
<Tm_T> Tonio_: but I have patch for 4.1
<Riddell> ok, let me reboot
<Riddell> delicowa: I don't know of any Qt tutorials in PDF but try doc.trolltech.com
<Riddell> also techbase.kde.org
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: see kubuntu-devel mailing list for details on getting the patches
<JontheEchidna> the guy who fixed kdebluetooth is offering to give patch sets for both 4.1 and 4.2 to interested parties/distros
<delicowa> thanks riddell
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: I already have the patch for 4.1 (:
 * JontheEchidna wonders how you managed that
<Tm_T> well, I was helping tpatzig to get it ready for release
<JontheEchidna> aaaah
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Tm_T> I just don't have time to package stuff
<Tm_T> busy with school and family
<jjesse> morning
<Riddell> rebooted, still can't get n-m plasmoid to work
<mok0> Tm_T: School and family? What kind of excuse is that? :-P
<Tm_T> mok0: excuse to get my 9 weeks old babye fed
<Tm_T> -e
<mok0> Tm_T: are you the mother?
<Riddell> was going to say
<ScottK> Tm_T: Could I have the 4.1 patch and I'll see about adding it to the pending 4.1.4 SRU?
<Tm_T> mok0: I am, for apacheloggers father atleast
<Tm_T> ScottK: yes, mail?
<Tm_T> mok0: Riddell our baby doesn't eat milk, allergy
<ScottK> ubuntu at kitterman dot com
<Tm_T> ScottK: roger, coming your way
<mok0> Tm_T: ah sorry to hear that
<ScottK> Tm_T: ^^ Riddell and apachelogger: I'll take care of Intrepid.
<Nightrose> morning ScottK :)
<ScottK> Morning Nightrose.  I got your invite.
<Nightrose> ScottK: do you have time to backport your intrepid quassel package to the experimanetal ppa for intrepid?
<Nightrose> my friend upgraded the quassel core...
<Nightrose> without asking me first
<Tm_T> Nightrose: =)
<Lure> Riddell: system-config-printer-kde is really cool - is this planned to go in KCM?
<Nightrose> Tm_T: how's the baby doing? :)
<Tm_T> Nightrose: fine thanks, after this milk allergy was located
<ScottK> Nightrose: There's a version in my PPA (but it's not built again 4.2 - dunno if that'd be a problem).
<Tm_T> Nightrose: much less pain for her
<Nightrose> ScottK: thanks I'll check it :)
<Nightrose> Tm_T: ah good
<Nightrose> Sput: is it a problem if i use a quassel that wasn't build against 4.2 in 4.2?
<Sput> Nightrose: we depend only on kdelibs, and I don't think we use any 4.2 features
<Sput> so it should work
<Sput> if KDE didn't break BIC :)
<Nightrose> perfect
<Nightrose> thx
<Riddell> Tm_T: goodness, what does she eat?
<Riddell> Lure: yes that's the plan
<Tm_T> Riddell: astronaut food, milk proteines chopped down
<Tm_T> ScottK: sent
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thanks.
<Tm_T> ScottK: thank you, son (:
<ScottK> Son?  IIRC that would require time travel.
<Tm_T> ScottK: ah, grandson
<Lure> Riddell: great, I really like the autodetection that it provides (both for local as well as network printers)
 * ScottK is still on the first cup of coffee, so I'm sure what Tm_T is saying will make more sense later.
<ScottK> Who's doing the kdebluetooth update?
<Tm_T> ScottK: well according to my CV, I was born in 1895
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: "Could I have the 4.1 patch" this would suggest you are?
<Riddell> ScottK: Tonio_ was just looking into it for 4.2
<ScottK> Riddell: Since I'm doing the SRU, I need to wait for Jaunty.
<ScottK> Once it's in Jaunty, I'll get them into Intrepid.
<Riddell> ScottK: I wouldn't think that's an issue, jaunty will happen with the normal KDE updates
<ScottK> Right, I wasn't going to wait on the KDE changes.  I was more interesting it letting kdebluetooth get uploaded to Jaunty first.
<Nightrose> ScottK: thanks - package seems to work \o/
<Nightrose> now to test if notifications work
<ScottK> Great.
<Nightrose> can someone highlight me please?
<ScottK> Nightrose: Glad it worked
<Nightrose> nope :(
<ScottK> Nightrose: There is no notification if quassel is in focus.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh, I see
<Nightrose> ScottK: yea - it wasn't focused :(
<Nightrose> ScottK: didn't work with neon quassel either
<ScottK> Nightrose: Turn off focus stealing prevention.
<Riddell> ScottK: well can't happen yet 13:11 < Tonio_> Riddell: kdebluetooth will have to wait for stable kde4.2 to be released due to changes in solid
<Nightrose> ok will try
<Nightrose> ok another try please?
<ScottK> Riddell: Catch 22.  We should just upload kdebluetooth now.  It won't get any more broken
<ScottK> Nightrose: Hi
<Nightrose> still nothing :(
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> jussi01_ was getting notifications on 4.2 the other day.
<Riddell> Tonio_: ^^
<Nightrose> yay!
<Nightrose> notifications work!
 * Nightrose bounces
<Nightrose> ScottK: a reboot was needed
<Nightrose> don't ask me why
<Sput> Nightrose: probably a dbus restart, as I suspected a few hours ago :)
<Nightrose> jep
<Sput> dbus is a strange beast... still haven't wrapped my mind around it fully
<ScottK> Sput: There was a message sent to ubuntu-devel (or maybe discuss today) about dbus integration in Ubuntu.  I'd appreciate it if you'd have a look and make sure you're doing stuff 'right'.
<Sput> ScottK: what is the preferred location for config files to be stored? ~/.myapp or ~/.config/myapp.org/myapp/?
 * ScottK looks at Riddell to answer ^^
<Sput> the latter is XDG, but we tend to receive a lot of user questions about that
<Riddell> Sput: ~/.config/myapp.org/myapp/ is nicer
<Riddell> KDE apps in ~/.kde of course
<Sput> well yeah
 * ScottK has to run out and retrieve a child from a sleepover.
<Sput> I still wonder if quassel with KDE integration should store everything in .kde... would cause trouble for people switching the Qt and the KDE version... humm
<Sput> *between the
<Riddell> Sput: I think the only disadvantage to using ~/.config/foo would be kiosk config lockdown wouldn't work
<Sput> Riddell: yeah, we don't use that anyway... and it would save trouble with people switching between versions, and avoid inconsistencies, so I probably go that route
<Sput> but XDG is preferred nowadays? all apps I've seen using that so far have been Qt apps (since QSettings default to that location), and users don't tend to know about that, so I wasn't sure
<Riddell> XDG is preferred if there's no reason not to, but no point changing all the apps which use something else
<Riddell> _Sime: poke
<Riddell> _Sime: you're on the wiki as needing a room for FOSDEM, did you book something already?
<Riddell> Tonio_: libpackagekit-qt needs quick fix and re-upload
<NCommander> apachelogger, Riddell, or ScottK, ping?
<Riddell> NCommander: hola
<NCommander> Riddell, I'm committing a fix for kdebase-workspace now.
<Riddell> NCommander: and you want me to upload?
<NCommander> Riddell, after it finishes building in a PPA
<NCommander> Its the same patches I used in .85; they got left out of the merge
<Riddell> erk
<NCommander> yeah, i already built on ARM, just need to make sure its happy on intel arches :-)
<Tonio_> ScottK what about kdeblutooth ?
<Tonio_> ScottK I've been attempting to build, but some classes are missing in Solid...
<JontheEchidna> ok, I have the solid-bluetooth diffs for 4.1 and 4.2
<JontheEchidna> but the email was rejected from the list
<Riddell> JontheEchidna++
<Riddell> what for?
<JontheEchidna> the guy who sent it wasn't allowed to post so it was autorejected
<JontheEchidna> I'll forward them to the list
<seele> what week is a good time for the next kubuntu meeting?
<seele> there are probably some things to talk about before feature freeze.. things on my list include kpackagekit and verifying that we are including quassel
<Riddell> I'm at the sprint week after next
<seele> ok.. so before or after the sprint?
<seele> after the spring is the week before feature freeze, correct?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> lets try for next week
<seele> week of the 25th?
<Riddell> yes
<seele> ok
 * seele sets up a doodle
<Riddell> but not the 25th, that's Burns Nicht
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you approve my email to the list? It's in moderation queue due to the attachment size
<Riddell> done
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> So did anybody want to patch it or am I free to volunteer to fix it for jaunty?
<Riddell> fight it out with ScottK and Tonio_
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: ^^
<Riddell> that's some big patches
<Tonio_> Riddell: /tmp/buildd/kdebluetooth-0.2+svn913446/src/agent/agent.cpp:75: error: 'class Solid::Control::BluetoothInterface' has no member named 'findBluetoothRemoteDeviceUBI'
<Tonio_> here is the kind of issues I'm getting in kdebluetooth :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: why not 0.3 ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm hmm, well JontheEchidna just posted patches
<Tonio_> Tm_T: naming isn't the debate :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ah, roger
<Tonio_> Riddell: well we can patch the current one for it to work
<Riddell> and JontheEchidna's patches do include findBluetoothRemoteDeviceUBI
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: patches for solid-bluetooth required for kdebluetooth 0.3 are in the mailing list
<Tonio_> or wait for the code to be fully fixed upstream for 4.2, which will happen, and update then
<Tonio_> I don't see the point in patching for something to work *temporary* during a dev cycle...
<Tonio_> my 2 cents :)
<Riddell> I don't see the point in waiting
<Tm_T> Tonio_: hmm, 4.2 is fine, in svn that is
<Tm_T> Riddell: agreed
<JontheEchidna> it'd be good testing for an SRU anyway
<Tonio_> Tm_T: fine ? does the build work for you ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: does
<Tonio_> Tm_T: HU ????????
<Tm_T> Tonio_: and does in trunk too
 * Tm_T is on trunk atm
<Tonio_> Tm_T: can't happen... I'm up to date, fresh svn and it won't work for me...
<Tm_T> Tonio_: weirdoh, ask from tpatzig did he backport it to 4.2
<Tonio_> Tm_T: that's fresh svn building...
<Tm_T> Tonio_: and/or if it does require patch, maybe I did something I don't remember
<Tonio_> is the trunk 4.3 already ?
<Tonio_> maybe that's my problem :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, trunk is 4.3 :-)
<Tm_T> trunk definately is 4.3
<Tonio_> ouch........
<Tonio_> I missed that point :)
<Tonio_> my bad, sorry guys
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Vote on next Kubuntu Meeting: http://doodle.com/participation.html?pollId=ebvd43gp8iw5axya | Alpha-3 Released | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJaunty/Specs
<Tonio_> Tm_T: where would it be then ?
<Tonio_> there's no playground or extragear in 4.2 :)
<Tonio_> was backported on kde-apps..... shame on me...
 * Tonio_ hides
<Tonio_> I really have problems multitasking my life nowadays.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: libpackagekit soname fixed and uploaded
<Tonio_> ScottK, Tm_T, any package ready out there for kdebluetooth or should I package 0.3 ?
<Riddell> ...you'll need to patch kdebase-workspace first...
<JontheEchidna> There is a kdebluetooth package in existence
<JontheEchidna> it's at 0.2 current
<JontheEchidna> *currently
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I haven't made any packages
<Tm_T> Tonio_: nor have possibility, sowwy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can see that.
<Tonio_> Riddell: you prefer to patch kdebase-workspace, and then drop the patch when stable is out, instead of just waiting ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, that way we don't have to wait, and we can get the SRU in
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> let's patch this then ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: remember to use bzr
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: my 2 cents, but releasing a SRU with an unreleased software.... looks strange to me...
<Riddell> it can't become more broken
<Tonio_> on the other side, that's true, but well...pushing hudge svn diff patches in jaunty for a SRU of an unreleased software for intrepid....
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like weird process to me ;)
<Tonio_> anyway I'm doing this
<Riddell> if it works, seems like that sensible thing to do
<Tm_T> haha
<Tonio_> Riddell: good point :) that's why I don't like doing SRUs :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I like to have to wait for something to be released instead of having the user's giving me pressure :)
<Tonio_> ScottK I hope to have jaunty packages for you toonight if that works...
<Riddell> Tonio_: are you going to FOSDEM?
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably
<Riddell> Tonio_: got any accommodation in mind?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's unsure atm, but I'm on the list of people meant to be there
<Tonio_> Riddell: well if I'm going there, my company's paying for everything.... I don't know for the hotel and so on...
<Riddell> mm
<Tonio_> Riddell: but if you're interested in the hotel name we're going, I can give you the information as soon as I have it eventually
<Riddell> I need to find someone to share a room with today to get cheapish accommodation
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, it depends if we have individual rooms or roomies.... I can't tell you atm...
<NCommander> O_o;
<NCommander> WTF
<NCommander> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21426659/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.kdebase-workspace_4%3A4.1.96-0ubuntu5~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> anyone got any ideas?
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, care unbreaking kdebase-workspace with your RSS change :-)
<Riddell> bzr is inconsistent with what's in the archive
<NCommander> I noticed
<NCommander> That's how my patches got left out
<Tonio_> Riddell, ScottK: the svn diff for kdebase-workspace is 2MB...
<Riddell> 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu4 hasn't been uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum looking at the patch then
<JontheEchidna> doh, forgot to copy over control from where I made the changes
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: just add a build-dep on kdepimlibs5-dev
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, I was testing that now :-)
<ScottK> Tonio_: It'll probably be about 4 hours before I can work on Intrepid bluetooth, so 'tonight' in your TZ works great for me.
<Tonio_> ScottK I need to wait for the ubuntu4 package to yet appear in launchpad anyway before testing on my own...
<ScottK> OK.  Well about an hour ago soyuz' publisher was crashing.  Dunno if it's fixed yet.
<Tonio_> we'll see ;)
<nixternal> KDE 4 + NVIDIA == Karbage!
 * nixternal wishes these workstations had Intel video instead of NVIDIA Quadros
<ScottK> Tonio_: The diff that Tm_T sent me for 4.1 was only 157K.
<Tm_T> (:
<Sput> meh, I can have effects on nvidia, but not on my intel :p
<Sput> current intel drivers suck on GM45, and older ones are too slow
<Sput> whereas nvidia 180.xx actually has decent performance in KDE4
<Riddell> jpds: you anything to do with Age Concern Reading
<Riddell> ?
<Tm_T> Sput: it has just fine performance here
<jpds> Riddell: /msg
<Tonio_> ScottK here is my problem with the kdebluetooth...
<Tonio_> ScottK I looked at the diff between ouy current kdebase-workspace and the current svn snap from 4.2 branch...
<Tonio_> ScottK there's not any difference in anything related to solid (./solid ./libs/solid)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Did you look at the patches sent to kubuntu-devel?
<Tonio_> ScottK nope, have a URL please ?
<Tonio_> ScottK is the diff from trunk ?
<ScottK> Looking
<Tonio_> ScottK ho on the ML... looking
<Tonio_> yeah, patches are from the trunk...
<Tonio_> ScottK wouldn't it be better asking to tpatzig if he plans to backport to 4.2 ?
<Tonio_> ScottK instead of patching from 4.3 when 4.2 isn't even released ? :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'd say it's better to get it working or find out it doesn't sooner rather than later.
<Tonio_> ScottKyup
<ScottK> Note that the 4.1 patch is also described as against trunk, so I'm not sure what he means by trunk in any case.
<Tonio_> ScottK between the svns, the kubuntu-devel, the ML and so on, I have to document myself a bit to look at all this :)
<ScottK> Understand.
<Tonio_> ScottK, hum okay.... so 4.2 isn't ready to work with it's codebase... and he wrote the patches...
<jpds> Neat: http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/kdebase
<ScottK> Riddell: It occurs to me that because 4.1.4 is in proposed, fixing bluetooth on Intrepid will be tied to getting 4.1.4 accepted into -updates.  So I think we'll have plenty of testers.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you file SRU bugs for 4.1.4 yet?
<Tonio_> ScottK what patches do you need in your case ? 4.2 or 4.2 ?
 * Tonio_ doesn't work on SRUs...
<ScottK> I need 4.1.
<ScottK> Which I have.
<Tonio_> have the kdebase-workspace patch ?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Tonio_: All I need from you is kdebluetooth updated in Jaunty so I can push it to Intrepid.
<Tonio_> then I have to get the 4.2, eventually fix kdebase-workspace if nobody did (looks like this is already in the pipe) and provide a little kdebluetooth upgrade...
<Riddell> ScottK: no I havn't
 * ScottK is currently ordering groceries and not looking in detail.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm also being on what happened with the problems the other day.  lool can you remind us?
<Tonio_> ScottK now it makes sense...
<ScottK> Riddell: He's got a libxine SRU pending that would also need to go at the same time.
 * ScottK thinks it starts to sound like Debian.
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the kdebase-workspace ubuntu4 package supposed to have that patch ? bzr has no entries about that in the changelog ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: It'd be very handy to have the 4.1.4 SRU bugs ready for people to comment on.
<Riddell> Tonio_: which patch?
<lool> Riddell: It's a bunch
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kdebluetooth/solid one, you said me kdebase-workspace was in the pipe
<Tonio_> Riddell: launchpad didn't update yet, so I can't see the changelog ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's waiting for someone (you) to put the patch in
<Tonio_> oki (thought it was uploaded
<Tonio_> ScottK where did you get the patch please ? opensuse source rpm ?
<ScottK> Tm_T mailed it to me.
<Tonio_> Tm_T: ping ? :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yes son?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: got the 4.2 patch or should I e-mail tpatzig to get it ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Isn't the patch on kubuntu-devel the one you want?
<lool> Riddell: So there were fprintf-alike calls in xine-lib using translated strings as the format arg
<Tonio_> ScottK true, I missed the 4.2.... it also is attached...
<Tonio_> okay let's go
<lool> Riddell: Some translations were borken
<ScottK> Yes.
<lool> Riddell: And used more format specs than the original english text
<lool> Which caused crashes
<Tm_T> Tonio_: no, only 4.1
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I undestood that 4.2 got updated in svn
<lool> This only started being very common after a KDE update; I suspect it's kdelibs' update which fixes some environment handling (probably results in the locale being set correctly when libxine is initialized)
<ScottK> lool: We finally have kdebluetooth patches that I'm working on getting to -proposed, so we're trying to make sure we keep track of what needs to transition to -updates with 4.1.4.
<lool> Riddell: We fixed xine-lib to prefix "%s" to these calls; fixed the langpacks; fixed at least part of these broken translations
<ScottK> lool: IIRC there is an updated language pack pending testing?
<lool> ScottK: I think it'd be best if you'd wait for langpack-gnome-it-base and -de as well as xine-lib to make it to -updates
<lool> just to be on the safe side
<ScottK> Any idea on the timeline for that?
<lool> That said, more than just these xine-libs strings are affected
<lool> ScottK: Everything's uploaded; latest langpacks only since yesterday; so in 10 days I'd guess?
<lool> Unless SRU team wants to speed up things
<lool> The things which still need doing: a) fixing programs to use %s when there's no format specifier in the english template (wont happen with most upstreams sadly)
<lool> b) review all c-format strings when there's mismatch in number of % or incompatible % usage c) review other strings which look like C formats
<lool> d) LP is being fixed to disallow these mismatches in more situations
<ScottK> Well we'll want to bake 4.1.4 in -proposed for a while anyway.
<ScottK> So I think a week or two isn't a major problem.
<Tonio_> ScottK do you know what Michael Casadevall's nick is ?
<ScottK> NCommander: ^^^
<Tonio_> ScottK oki ;)
<Tonio_> NCommander: bzr kdebase-workspace has both ubuntu4 and ubuntu5 entries, while current one is ubuntu3...
<NCommander> Tonio_, I just committed a fix to fix that
<Tonio_> NCommander: should I keep your changes in my ubuntu4 upload ?
<Tonio_> NCommander: oki, nice
<NCommander> Tonio_, yes, it fixes the ARm build
<Tonio_> NCommander: is that uploaded in the archives ? if not I'll upload with the kdebluetooth patch
<NCommander> You fixed kdebluetooth?
 * NCommander hugs Tonio_!
<Tonio_> NCommander: I'm working on it :)
<NCommander> Tonio_, no its not, just add your patch to Bazaar, and build the end result
<NCommander> Then get ScottK or Riddell  to sponsor as I'm not a core dev
<ScottK> NCommander: Tonio_ is core-dev
<NCommander> Well
<NCommander> If I didn't just stick my foot in my mouth ...
<ScottK> NCommander: meet Tonio_.  Tonio_ meet NCommander.
<NCommander> Tonio_, I'm the guy who fixed the miserable pile of errors that was KDE on ARM :-)
<ScottK> Tonio_: NCommander has been doing us a lot of good work as he says.  We also converted him to run Kubuntu.
<NCommander> ScottK, i fixed my bug with Xubuntu
<NCommander> ;-)
 * NCommander runs
<Tonio_> NCommander: we already discussed in the past, but I must say I didn't knew who you were.... and I was mostly offline for personal reasons :)
<NCommander> Tonio_, Not a problem, its a pleasure to meet another Kubuntu guy
<Riddell> you two may well have met at UDS
 * NCommander doesn't remember
<Riddell> Tonio_: note that ubuntu4 isn't uploaded for kdebase-workspace, you should merge the ubuntu5 changelog into it
 * Tm_T would love to be in UDS some time
<jcastro> hey Riddell, I would like to put kdebase on my hitlist for improving bug linkages this cycle
<jcastro> I am just going to have nixternal do all the work. *cough*
<NCommander> Riddell, I committed a fix for that!
<NCommander> People, BZR PULL!
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's what I did after pinging NCommander about the bzr changelog file
<Riddell> jcastro: which one?  there's three from upstream (but only one exists upstream)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package is building locally and if no issue, I'll upload and then upload kdebluetooth
<NCommander> Awesom
<jcastro> Riddell: it's listed in lp as "kdebase", so whichever that one maps to?
<jcastro> if it's wrong or something it might explain why the numbers are kind of crap
<Riddell> it maps to three in ubuntu
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime kdebase-workspace kdebase
<Riddell> upstream gives us split tarballs but doesn't have split svn
<jcastro> ah, kdebase-workspace shows up different for me on the upstream report
<Tonio_> ScottK I have the kdebluetooth package ready, so as I'll wait for kdebase-workspace to get in the archives before upload, you might get it tomorrow....
<Tonio_> ScottKis that fine ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Would you push your changes to bzr or publish it somewhere then so I can start work?
 * ScottK doesn't know if we have bzr for kdebluetooth.
<Riddell> we don't
<Tonio_> ScottK well it's very little package.... would you like a bzr branch for that one ?
<Tonio_> ScottK I can push you the source package somewhere, but I need to test the build first.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I just want the package.  Push the source somewhere is fine.
<Tonio_> ScottK: http://planetemu.net/temp/kdebluetooth/
<Tonio_> ScottK just a simple uupdate there, since I can't build, nore test it
<Tonio_> ScottK the current package doesn't have any patch btw, so this one, as long as building, should be okay
<ScottK> Tonio_: OK.  Would you mind putting up a signed pacakge?
<Tonio_> ScottKsure not
<apachelogger> morning, day, evening
<apachelogger> *uploading cdbs*
<Tonio_> ScottKuploaded
 * apachelogger thinks that Tonio_ should fix his autocompletion :P
<ScottK> Tonio_: Got it.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> oh neato, apparently all l10n packs are up
<apachelogger> also with that upcoming cdbs revision the documentation path will change
<apachelogger> NCommander: btw, 4.2.0?
<ScottK> Sput: I have no idea how hard this would be, but apport integration would be a lovely thing to have (make all of our lives easier): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/DeveloperHowTo
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger notes that apport only makes apachelogger's live more difficult
 * apachelogger pushed kubuntu-default-settings with fix for kickoff branding
 * ScottK heads off for a while ....
<apachelogger> jcastro: improving upstream linkage of the kdebases would imply that they very valid ... something I am not sure for most of them
<apachelogger> not for KDE 4.2 anyway
<Riddell> Tonio_: you havn't re-uploaded https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpackagekit-qt
<Riddell> Tonio_: you'll need to bump the version number
<jcastro> apachelogger: ok, well, if we figure out that it's not then that's fine too
<apachelogger> jcastro: we will hunt through them soonish I guess, in order to get pressing issues fixed in 4.2.x
<apachelogger> that ought to improve the linkage :)
<apachelogger> oh it's meeting time again
<jcastro> apachelogger: I was thinking a cycle-long drive to improve it, then next cycle we pick another one, etc.
<jcastro> it's kind of boring for kde though, you guys don't have enough open kubuntu bugs. :p
<Nightrose> not enough?
<Nightrose> oh dear
<Nightrose> how many is enough? ;-)
<jcastro> heh
<JontheEchidna> we had 700 in the middle of the intrepid cycle for kdebase
 * apachelogger notes that we are way too good at bug house keeping :P
<jcastro> don't slow down on my account, heh
<apachelogger> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: wasn't it rejected ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't bump cause I thought you rejected the package from NEW....
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki I'll reupload then
<Riddell> I rejected the binary package, source was already accepted
<rgreening> hey all. sry for being incognito for a while... I should be back on more regular now and can get tomy todo list...
<ScottK> rgreening: o/
<rgreening> \o
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki uploading 0ubuntu2 package then with a changelog entry
<Tonio_> Riddell: renamed libpackagekit-qt0 to qt2 according to soname, as expected..
<apachelogger> rgreening: servus
<JontheEchidna> awesome: http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/amarok
<Riddell> anyone use MSN/WLM messenger?
<apachelogger> rgreening: perfect timing, 4.2.0 is up for packaging in a few days ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I use MSN
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: cor, what happened on the 12th?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kopete somewhere ? :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's your ID?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Did you see http://blog.ratonred.com/2009/01/a-new-stuff-with-the-power-of-plasma/ <- Your friends at Pardus have been busy.
<apachelogger> Riddell: we introduced amarok2 ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: amarok 2.0 hit jaunty
<Tonio_> anthony.mercatante@laposte.net
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> Tonio_: get that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me sign in :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm on... what should I get ?
<Riddell> dunno, I don't use this proprietry nonsense
 * apachelogger thinks upper german greeting would be nice today
<Tonio_> Riddell: why did you need my id then ? :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: well I'm trying to contact you now with it
<Riddell> it seems to think you're in a chat with me
<Tonio_> ScottK yeah, pardus is coding interesting stuff.... we might looking closelly in the future :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you see me?  microsoft@jriddell. org
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't see anything, but that already happened to me with amsn...
<Tonio_> Riddell: not yet, lemme try to add you
<Tonio_> Riddell: you registered a passport ? fine...
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: it says you added me
<Tonio_> Riddell: it tells me you are not online and I'm not in your contact list
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's probably amsn doing crap...
<Tonio_> can you try to speak please ?
<Riddell> I am
<Tonio_> nothing happens..
<Tonio_> Riddell: can I get your kopete somewhere ? I think that can be amsn causing trouble, really...
<Nightrose> Riddell: want me to try?
<Riddell> Nightrose: please do
<Nightrose> Riddell: lydiapintscher@hotmail.com
<rgreening> apachelogger: excellent... I'll be around
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kopete_4.1.96-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Riddell> Nightrose: says you're offline
<Nightrose> huh?
<Nightrose> i am signed in
<Riddell> Nightrose: can't see me?
<Riddell> tonio can see me now
<Nightrose> Riddell: nope - nothing
<Riddell> Nightrose: what if you add me?
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, if you want to give mysql 5.1 a shot ... I don't seem to be able to get the pkgdatadir var changed properly
<Nightrose> Riddell: adress?
<Riddell> Nightrose: microsoft@jriddell. org
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> alright let me try
<Riddell> apachelogger: fooey, I'll look at it
<apachelogger> thx
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to work...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pling
<Riddell> Tonio_: I still see you as offline
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: plong
<Riddell> even though I can talk to you
<Riddell> spooky
<Tonio_> as said, taht's probably amsn
<Nightrose> Riddell: says you are offline
<Tonio_> lemme switch
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you were the one I discussed the about kubuntu dialog with?
<JontheEchidna> the about kubuntu dialog?
<apachelogger> there was a bug report about kubuntu not being identifable as kubuntu
<apachelogger> due to lack of an about dialog
<JontheEchidna> the one where we patch kdelibs to make it "About Kubuntu" and also incorporate about kde inos?
<JontheEchidna> s/inos/infos
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> kopete is a mess of windows, it should learn to use tabs
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: then yes, yes I was
<Tonio_> Riddell: it can afaik
<Tonio_> Riddell: could be configured...
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde3 kopete had tabs by default within kds
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I took a look into it this morning ... as I see it we have 3 options: !) replace about KDE completely with about Kubuntu 2) add an additional about Kubuntu 3) add about Kubuntu, remove about KDE, but make the actual dialog part of the about Kubuntu one
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 1) and 2) are considerable easy .. 2) requires a bit more changes (nothing too fancy though)
<apachelogger> building the dialog itself is fairly simple
<apachelogger> another approach would be to create a completely independent app
<Nightrose> Riddell: i use kopete with tabs here
<Riddell> Nightrose: are you using kopete from kubuntu?
<Nightrose> and i still don't understand why we can't see each other
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: should be easy to invoke, but doesn't get created as subwindow of the invoker, so it would actually appear as individual app
<Nightrose> jep
<Riddell> Nightrose: then it's probably not compiled with libmsn
<Nightrose> whatever is newest with experimental ppa
<Riddell> Nightrose: try http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kopete_4.1.96-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Riddell> oh wait, that's jaunty
<Nightrose> well i see other msn contact online
<Nightrose> like my brother
<JontheEchidna> brb
<Nightrose> *contacts
<JontheEchidna> shoveling the porch
 * apachelogger dumped to much thoughts on JontheEchidna :P
<apachelogger> *too many
 * rgreening is upgrading to Jaunty Alpha-3
<Tonio_> Riddell: I changed my status and my contacts could see it.... that's probably an e-mail verification that blocks you
<Riddell> that e-mail address isn't actually valid
<Riddell> Tonio_: but you're using my kopete build?
<Tonio_> that would eventually explain :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: now yes
<Riddell> well that's what I want to test so should be good, I'll upload it
<Tonio_> Riddell: can't wait :)
<JontheEchidna> back
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I upload plasmoid-network-manager ?
<apachelogger> read it, love it, hug it
 * apachelogger demands cookies meanwhile
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know not everyone seems to be able to use it, but that way people can test...
<JontheEchidna> ~order cookies apachelogger
 * kubotu slides cookies apachelogger down the bar to JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> er
<apachelogger> ~order cookies, xmas
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of last year's, now all dry cookies, down the crappy decorated and totally falling apart bar to apachelogger and shouts: Happy whatever -.-
<apachelogger> :D
<JontheEchidna> ~help order
<kubotu> You may also have a look at 'help order goods/machines/replies' ... Placing an order is actually easy as hell. 'order GOOD' => GOOD gets slid down the bar. 'order GOOD for NICK' => GOOD get slid down the bar to NICK. 'order GOOD for everyone' => everyone gets GOOD (in case the good is finite it will end as you place this order). 'order birthday package' => in case you want to make a special birthday present ;-)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> ~order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<rgreening> is the new knetworkmanager plamoid available for testing yet
<Tonio_> rgreening: I have a package, revu was okay
<Tonio_> rgreening: but as master Riddell and a couple of other people couldn't connect, I was wondering if I should upload :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: but I can give you a deb ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: I suspect it won't connect to any kind of security wireless cases.... wpa2 seems okay, wpa seems broken...
<rgreening> Tonio_: sure...
<rgreening> Tonio_: I use wep
<Tonio_> rgreening: see http://planetemu.net/temp/nm
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas
<Riddell> Tonio_: I tried it with my flatmates account and it works better
<Riddell> so I guess not being verified causes issues
<rgreening> Tonio_: ty. do you know if wep works?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: is policykit in jaunty yet?
<apachelogger> nvm :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: nothing in New queue
<Tonio_> rgreening: I don't know yet :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: please give feedback
<rgreening> Tonio_: ok. will do. Im updating to Jaunty Alpha-3 first (31% dl now).
<Tonio_> rgreening: great ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell, apachelogger : [ubuntu/jaunty] policykit-kde 0.0+svn913422-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<Tonio_> Riddell, apachelogger :
<Tonio_> Date:
<Tonio_> Today 12:50:14
<Tonio_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-kde/0.0+svn913422-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> hmm, why didn't that end up in New?
<Riddell> well I accepted libpackagekit-qt2 so maybe we'll have a kpackagekit in jaunty soon
<_Sime> Riddell: fosdem. I put myself up as needing a room. I assumed there would be a group booking???
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe someone else accepted... I don't know
<Riddell> _Sime: no, we have to sort ourselves out
<_Sime> oh
<Riddell> _Sime: fancy sharing a room on friday and saturday night?
<_Sime> good idea.
<_Sime> in the hotel?
<Riddell> _Sime: yeah, the one Wendy recommended
<_Sime> cool
<_Sime> so who gets to book? ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebase-workspace built successfully, uploading and then giving love to kdebluetooth
<Riddell> _Sime: might be a bit cheaper if you did it, no currency convertion
<_Sime> no worries.
<Riddell> _Sime: http://www.hotelalbert.be/ 'do not forget to mention "KDE voor Emile" to obtain these special prices'
<_Sime> who is Emile...
<Riddell> someone at the hotel?
<_Sime> maybe,
<_Sime> how late will you be at the hotel?
<_Sime> roughy
<_Sime> roughly
<Riddell> _Sime: flight gets in at 20:10
<Riddell> so maybe 21:00?
<Riddell> probably more like 21:30
<_Sime> then I'll be earlier.
<_Sime> ok, form is submitted. They haven't asked for money yet. ;-)
<_Sime> I want to be there around 18:00.
<_Sime> maybe earlier.
<Riddell> you want to get to the free beer don't you? :)
<Riddell> that was a pretty crowded pub last year, I might have to lose some weight so I can fit in between the mass of geeks
 * apachelogger never bumped into so many people at once
<apachelogger> was like causing chain reactions :D
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> jcastro: awesome blog post about badvista :D
<apachelogger> \sh: you are clearly using the wrong desktop again
<_Sime> apachelogger: are you coming to fosdem as well?
<apachelogger> _Sime: nope, gotta work unfortunately :(
<Nightrose> Riddell: _Sime: so you are in hotel albert as well now?
<Nightrose> excellent :)
<_Sime> Nightrose: I've booked a room for Riddell and myself. (assuming the booking goes through)
<Nightrose> *nod*
<Nightrose> they were pretty fast when i booked
<_Sime> Nightrose: are most people staying in the albert?
<Nightrose> jep me, fregl, sven423 and probably a few more
<Nightrose> i think Jos and Jos too
<_Sime> probably ade too
<Nightrose> might be yea
<Riddell> presumably wendy and so presumably wendy's Bart
<Nightrose> don't they stay at home?
<Riddell> oh, maybe
<Nightrose> they don't live too far away no?
<_Sime> I think they can just use the train.
 * apachelogger notes that somehow the unreads in his bug mail folder always increase even though he is doing triage :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is a pet-bug?
<Riddell> apachelogger: top secret!  where did you hear about it?
<Riddell> are you watching my every move on launchpad?
<apachelogger> well, those affecting our product anyway :P
<apachelogger> so yes, almost every
 * Nightrose thinks Riddell is feeling stalked
<Nightrose> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> asac marked a heavily-duped/hated bug as a pet-bug
<JontheEchidna> that's how I saw it
<JontheEchidna> but I also saw jr's bug
<apachelogger> pitti also marked one :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: the canonical desktop team has been told to find 10 pet-bugs to mark in the hope of fixing them for jaunty
<Riddell> so that's one
<Riddell> I'm open to suggestions for other
<Riddell> ..told each to find..
<apachelogger> Riddell: get KHC a new backend ;-)
<Riddell> KHC?
<apachelogger> Riddell: khelpcenter
<Riddell> mm, that's more of a feature
<apachelogger> Riddell: I consider the unserchability of documentation a pretty grave defect
<apachelogger> especially since there is a backend which is completely broken
<Riddell> yes, strigi hasn't really helped with that as it ought
<apachelogger> khelpcenter is not even using strigi/nepomuk ... even though strigi has a parser for docbook, so it would be able to index
 * apachelogger looked into it, but eventually gave up on nepomuks query language
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> plong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 66990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66990 in kubuntu-meta "kubuntu/firefox should per default open mailto: with kmail" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66990
<apachelogger> bug in firefox IMHO
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't it default to xdg-email?
<JontheEchidna> by default! ;P
<apachelogger> my thinking
<apachelogger> apparently it does not
<apachelogger> ...spreading FUD about desktop integration...
<apachelogger> <3 mozilla
<JontheEchidna> ugh, this app distributes a debian dir in its tarball
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: remove it before making a .orig generally
<JontheEchidna> I have to change the foldername of the main folder in the tarball anyway
<Riddell> the parent folder name never needs to be changed
<JontheEchidna> even if it doesn't have a version number?
<Riddell> even then
<JontheEchidna> I thought that makes dpkg-buildpackage complain
<Riddell> it might add a warning, nothing to be worried about
<_Sime> pkg-kde-tools has trouble upgrading to 4.2.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it will cry you a river actually
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: but for no good reason, unpacking with dpkg-source ensures the dir has the correct name anyway
 * apachelogger loves moving bugs to other source packages :D
<apachelogger> _Sime: intrepid?
<_Sime> yes
<apachelogger> _Sime: JontheEchidna is your man
<_Sime> I'm just uninstalling the conflicting stuff. kdelibs5-dev and libplasma-dev.
<apachelogger> _Sime: well, drop JontheEchidna the error
<apachelogger> we need to fix that for 4.2.0 anyway
<_Sime> he's not a real echidna is he?
<JontheEchidna> nope ^_^
<_Sime> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<_Sime> I couldn't read your nick. the colours in konversation clash.
<_Sime> I guess you just read that I hit a conflict while upgrading to 4.2 on intrepid?
<_Sime> pkg-kde-tools seemed to conflict with kdelibs5-dev and libplasma in some way.
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> just need to know which files, dpkg should complain more specifically back when it's acutally unpackaing the deb
<_Sime> JontheEchidna: would that be listed in a apt errorlog somewhere?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> the easiest way would probably be to sudo apt-get install pkg-kde-tools from the terminal
<JontheEchidna> it'll output the error as long as you use a console updating tool
<apachelogger> /var/log/dpkg.log
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I just marked > 1000 bug changes from you as read
<apachelogger> no wonder my unread count constantly grows :P
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<apachelogger> 1198 to be precise
<Sput> ScottK: that apport thing looks like something that'd need to be installed by ubuntu packagers rather than upstream to me
<seele> apachelogger: what kind of info do you need for a bug about akonodi eating calendar data?
<seele> i've got no idea where to start besides "akonodi at calendar data and wont let me add new data"
<apachelogger> ha
<apachelogger> seele: me neither
<ScottK> Sput: Agreed that it's only useful in the context of a distro that uses it, but I was hoping you could hand me patches to apply in our build....
<Sput> ScottK: I did only scan the docs you linked me, but I couldn't see anything that could/should be done from our side
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK will see if he can figure something out then.
<Sput> if there is anything, let me know - but so far it looks to me that the package needs to install some hooks file, and then the patched ubuntu kernel can do something with that
<apachelogger> seele: ~/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err for starters
<Sput> ScottK: I don't see any indication that a program's source needs to be adapted, or that the program itself has to do anything with the apport process, but of course I might be wrong
<ScottK> Sput: OK.  I'd assumed it was something to get from the crash file in $HOME to apport,  but I'll look into it.
<Sput> ScottK: afaics the kernel intercepts segfaults and dumps its own crashlog
<ScottK> OK.
<Sput> if that conflicts with our own segfault handling, I can add a compile-time switch to disable that
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nice dependency graph.  Oddly enough if I was drawing it I'd have drawn it reversed from that.
<ScottK> Sput: Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: dependencies are always top=>down
<apachelogger> at least all I have seen ;-)
<ScottK> I believe you, it's just not how I tend to think of it.
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> easy enough to get used to though
<apachelogger> at least for me :)
<ScottK> Yes
<apachelogger> seele: what resource where you using? (akonaditray -> configure -> select resource -> modify -> screenshot)
 * apachelogger notes that akonadi is not exactly easy to debug
<apachelogger> + there is no documentation
<apachelogger> seele: I recommend you talk to some akonadi dev in #kontact (or #akonadi if that exists)
<apachelogger> technically I would assume that only the accessing resource is broken
<apachelogger> the data might very well still be there
<seele> apachelogger: i hope so, i'll go find someone
<apachelogger> akonadi just can't access it anymore
<apachelogger> Nightrose: should I know the dood in #amarok?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: he is working on techbase and kontakt
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> *remember*
<apachelogger> and I should know :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> care to tell?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honest to god, I don't know how aaron does it
<apachelogger> Nightrose: he wrote the neon documentation for techbase
<Nightrose> how aaron does what? ;-)
<Nightrose> ah cool
<apachelogger> Nightrose: remember all the people :P
<Sput> well, he's a rock star
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *lol*   it is not _that_ hard
 * apachelogger forgets stuff after < 24 hours
<apachelogger> leaves more place for FUD :P
 * apachelogger also thinks his language engine is broken for quite some time now
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, that locked device bug I poked you with the other day indeed turned out to be pulseaudio
<JontheEchidna> pulseaudio ftl
<Nightrose> apachelogger: surprise surprise ;-)
<JontheEchidna> it was pulseaudio + gstreamer... double eew
<apachelogger> well, I have been damaged from hacking vb.net, vba, completely insane sql queries and uno, I could also do some work with gstreamer
<apachelogger> maybe my movement engine gets damaged ... would be a good reason to stay at home and work on kubuntu ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, why does kubuntu-bugs monitor kde4-style-bespin?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: because it is KDE :P
<apachelogger> and because smarter always breaks it :P
<apachelogger> and all of KDE along with it
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> I removed kdar from the watch list since it was removed after feisty
<apachelogger> poor kdar :(
<JontheEchidna> and we no longer support fiesty anyways. and it has 0 bugs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you close all bugs?
<apachelogger> must have been good software then :P
<JontheEchidna> either that or underused :P
<JontheEchidna> only ever had 3 uploads
<apachelogger> must have been good and complete software then
<apachelogger> wth is revolution linux
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~revolution-linux
<apachelogger> look at that
<apachelogger> bug 315634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315634 in kdeedu "In french translation, the web browser doesn't start when I click "Page Wikipedia"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315634
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how about some triage target?
<JontheEchidna> hmm?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: let's get rid of all the bugs in kdeedu
<apachelogger> like, completely
<JontheEchidna> oh-kay!
<JontheEchidna> kdegames might be a good target too
<JontheEchidna> btw, I seem to remember us finding the cause of the kpat crash in IRC, but I never saw it posted to the bug report and now I can't remember
 * apachelogger finds edu more important because we would get cookies from Nightrose
<apachelogger> and job oportunity at revolution linux
<Nightrose> *g*
<Nightrose> very true
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we didn't IIRC
<JontheEchidna> maybe I'm going crazy then :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just randomg poking with the result that it is completely weird
<apachelogger> I heared it's translation related though
<JontheEchidna> of course, we'll probably be able to blame rosetta in the end
<Nightrose> Riddell: quote from Wade's blog: "Kyle continues his work on the new Dot.  We have promises from him.  I’m printing this in public solely to put more pressure on him."
<Nightrose> *g*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: could very well be upstream
<apachelogger> plasma had loads of these issues, where configuration strings where translated and thus broke everything
<apachelogger> in 4.0 times that is
<seele> meeting is looking like it will happen wednesday.. just need to hear back from nixternal.  Tonio too
<seele> nixternal: enter available times for kubuntu meeting! see topic
<nixternal> seele: what time wednesday?
<seele> nixternal: there are times all day, but the ones with the most people are 11AM EST, 1PM EST, 5PM EST
<nixternal> I wouldn't be able to do any of those
<seele> boh, that sucks.  no one is available on the saturday
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I know why kstars doesn't open the lin
<JontheEchidna> k
<apachelogger> tell
<nixternal> saturday is the only ones I can do
<apachelogger> better yet
<apachelogger> fix it
<JontheEchidna> It takes the string of the kaction passed to it and tries to match it against one in another list
<rgreening> apachelogger: I just updated to latest alpha. amarok wants to remove kmail... any ideas?
<JontheEchidna> if it can't find the string in the InfoList it fails
<apachelogger> rgreening: yeah, we need to change mysql-5.1
 * JontheEchidna doesn't quite know how to fix it though
<apachelogger> debundle the usr/share stuff to a -data package and use a different directory than usr/share/mysql/
<apachelogger> I failed on the latter do to limited knowledge of autotools
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I don't even understand it :P
<rgreening> apachelogger: wants to remove akonadi-kde akonadi-server kmail mysql-client-5.0 mysql-server mysql-server-5.0
<rgreening> apachelogger: and install mysql-client-5.1 mysql-server-5.1
<apachelogger> rgreening: yeah mysql-5.1 conflicts 5.0
<apachelogger> amarok needs 5.1
<apachelogger> akonadi 5.0
<rgreening> so, if I up to mysql 5.1 first, will that leave my kmail
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> either or
<rgreening> hmm... whats the planned fix
<rgreening> akonadi 5.1?
<rgreening> or whatever
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Ok, so you right-click mars and you get a context menu. Once you click "Page wikipedia" this function takes over: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107107/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so it happens in en_US as well?
<JontheEchidna> nope, it works fine with default locale
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> probably a translation problem then
<JontheEchidna> could be a string mismatch between the infolist and kaction string
<apachelogger> most likely, translated in one but not translated in the other or something like this
<apachelogger> stracing would make sense to find out where that infolist is stored
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> assuming it is a file
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> rgreening: ping
<rgreening> apachelogger: gnip
<apachelogger> rgreening: ever wrote a MIR?
<rgreening> Whats that acronym mean (I may have, but the arco escapes me)
<apachelogger> main inclusion report
<apachelogger> to get a package into main
<apachelogger> !MIR
<ubottu> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<rgreening> ah, hmm... don't think so
<rgreening> But I can
<apachelogger> rgreening: about time then  ... bug 66362
<apachelogger> ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66362 in kdeedu "Equation Solver not enabled in Kalzium" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66362
<rgreening> k. i'll take it on.
<apachelogger> rgreening: only get it started if you can put about an hour of undivided attention into it
<apachelogger> one mostly needs to do a lot of research for information
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I can only find wikipedia in one string to be translated: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kdeedu/+pots/kstars/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=wikipedia
<rgreening> oh...
<apachelogger> and if you don't the all mighty MIR team will eat you ;-)
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, you can also cut it into pieces, but don't try to do other things while working on the report
<rgreening> apachelogger: in that case, I won't have time today... but I can tomorrow
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, maybe _we_ don't even import it ... do an strace and find out where that infolist is :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: sure, we waited almost a year, one day more or less will not make us any more sad :P
<apachelogger> oh 2 years actually ^_^
<apachelogger> rgreening: considering the age of the report you might want to check if the dep moved to main meanwhile, or if kalzium even requires it still
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'll look into it
<apachelogger> "If you do not agree to the BSD licence, you will not be able to make translations in Launchpad."
<Sime> Riddell: accomodation is confirmed. arrive 6 feb, depart 8 feb.
<Riddell> Sime: super thanks, do we pay on arrival?
<Sime> Riddell: I guess they will copy my CC when I check in, and pay on departure.
<Riddell> Sime: ok, we'll sort that out at the time
<Riddell> Sime: can I get your mobile number so I can find you on the night?
<Sime> hehe
<Sime> i've emailed it on to your
<Sime> you
<Riddell> Sime: gotit thanks, my phone is at jriddell.org/contact.html
<Sime> Riddell: which number is which?
<Riddell> hmm, I should clarify that
<Sime> international format would help too
<Riddell> Sime: updated
<Sime> ah ha!
<Sime> very stalker friendly page there Riddell ... ;-)
<Riddell> no stalkers yet
 * apachelogger sends mail to the stalker club he is member of :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what would I be looking for in the strace?
<Sime> Riddell: I'll test that number, don't pick up though. :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: infolist
<jussi01> Riddell: not that youve noticed :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: not present
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> maybe it is no list :P
<JontheEchidna> "that's no moon"
<apachelogger> ./kspopupmenu.cpp:    //If the star is named, add custom items to popup menu based on object's ImageList and InfoList
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: who needs that old thing anyway
<apachelogger> funnies
<apachelogger> source doesn't wanna tell me where that list comes from -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I recommend talking to $upstream ... I heared Arby got friends over at kdeedu ;-)
 * JontheEchidna cowers in fear
 * Arby checks the exits
<JontheEchidna> ./kstarsdata.cpp:                        o->InfoList().append( url );
<JontheEchidna> but where does the list come from...
<apachelogger> upstream will know
<Riddell> Sime: nothing
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: from the aux it seems
<Sime> Riddell: ok, you're awake. wait
<Riddell> Sime: there it goes
<Sime> ringing
<Sime> cool
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:  *@struct AuxInfo
<apachelogger>  *Stores Users' Logs and QStringLists of URLs for images
<apachelogger>  *and webpages regarding an object in the sky.
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> hu!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: data/info_url.dat
<apachelogger> #Data file for KStars, specifying object-specific Web Page URLs.
<apachelogger> #For Image URLs, see image_url.dat.
<JontheEchidna> liek whoa!
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: search that strace for info_url I guess
<JontheEchidna> open("/home/jonathan/.kde/share/apps/kstars/info_url.dat", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 11
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that file does exist?
<apachelogger> also, there must be more references
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it reads stuff from it
<apachelogger> hum hum
<apachelogger> me@apoc { ~ }$ apt-file search info_url
<apachelogger> kstars-data: /usr/share/kde4/apps/kstars/info_url.dat
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what does the file in your home contain?
<JontheEchidna> here is the relevant part of the trace + a bit after: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/107123/
<JontheEchidna> the file in my home contains a bunch of wikipedia and other urls
<JontheEchidna> Mars:Wikipedia Page:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_(planet)
<JontheEchidna> Mars:SEDS Information Page:http://www.seds.org/nineplanets/nineplanets/mars.html
<JontheEchidna> Mars:NASA Mars Missions:http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/index.html
<JontheEchidna> Mars:NASA JPL Page:http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/solar_system/planets/mars_index.html
<JontheEchidna> ^for example
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the file in kstars source contains weird numbers as well
 * apachelogger installs kstars
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> we need to upgrade indi
<JontheEchidna> so I'm guessing that the problem is that Mars:Wikipedia Page:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_(planet)
<JontheEchidna> needs to be Mars:Page Wikipedia?
<apachelogger> hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: possibly
<JontheEchidna> at least in the french translation, but how do we translate that
<apachelogger> it certainly works for me
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it does not work for you, right?
<JontheEchidna> it works for me
<JontheEchidna> it, apparently, does not work for the french dude in the bug report
<JontheEchidna> but I'm not using french
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> you are confusing me
 * apachelogger should be in bed :P
<JontheEchidna> it works for me and I'm using english
<apachelogger> nod nod
<apachelogger> we need the french
<mrvanes> hey, just upgrade kopete with wlm support but I can't seem to connect... is that a know problem?
<JontheEchidna> oui
<apachelogger> alors
<apachelogger> on y va!
<apachelogger> mrvanes: maybe Riddell broke it :P
<mrvanes> hmm... well, it's a start, isn't it?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: works just fine with french
<JontheEchidna> weird
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe fixed in 4.2
<apachelogger> or $reporter has a messed up local info file
<JontheEchidna> maybe gnome has something to do with it?
<JontheEchidna> maybe the stars are aligned wrong? (No pun intended :P)
<_neversfelde> yes, gnome did it, gnome is the gardener :)
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+imports
<apachelogger> does it just look like it our did we get a priority bumpß
<apachelogger> ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you were using fr_CA, correct?
<apachelogger> aye
<neversfelde> mcas and Monika|K are going to translate our quassel manual
<apachelogger> installed via the language selector thingy
<JontheEchidna> k, just making sure
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> handy that
<apachelogger> neversfelde: we have a manual?
<neversfelde> hope that helps official kubuntu documentation
<neversfelde> apachelogger: a german one
<apachelogger> well, you could have written it in english right away :P
<apachelogger> translating from german to english is way more difficult than vice versa
<neversfelde> http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Kubuntu_benutzen/Internet/Quassel
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I should not write an english text :)
<apachelogger> Sput: do you need a manual ^^^^;-)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: we should all be speaking japanese anyway
<Sput> apachelogger: feel free to add it to our wiki :)
<apachelogger> Sput: no, I mean real documentation
<apachelogger> docbook wise
<neversfelde> apachelogger: would be better
<Sput> apachelogger: I'd take one :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: convert that too docbook
 * apachelogger wants quassel in KHC!
<Sput> apachelogger: we can also add stuff to our repo if needed/wished
<neversfelde> whean translation is done, I will port it to a general version
<apachelogger> poor degrade, half dead KHC
<neversfelde> apachelogger: claydoh is doing it, ins't he?
<apachelogger> Sput: stuff like?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: doing what?
<Sput> apachelogger: docbook files :)
<neversfelde> a docbook file?
<apachelogger> Sput: well, that is the idea, I am certainly not going to patch them in :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: dunno
 * Sput knows next to nothing about docbook tbh
<apachelogger> neversfelde: docbook is actually quite easy, much like html just smoother
<apachelogger> Sput: well, you could/should put it in an individual tarball anyway
<apachelogger> and maybe limit it to KDE audience
<Sput> why that?
<neversfelde> mhh, the german version is a liitle bit out of date, but I think we can update it easily
<apachelogger> Sput: processing it in KDE is way too easy ... dunno about without-kde
<Sput> note that there will be some visible UI changes over the next few weeks
<neversfelde> a docbook should be more general?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yes, for use in quassel itself
<apachelogger> explaining how client/core works etc.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: k, I will write one
<apachelogger> \o/
<neversfelde> if it is needed
<apachelogger> neversfelde: documentation is always needed
 * apachelogger notes that it's now 1 hour past bedtime
<apachelogger> ~order bed
 * kubotu is placing a cot for apachelogger in the corner of #kubuntu-devel.
<apachelogger> nini
<neversfelde> ofcourse, but I can do it better in german :(
<neversfelde> n8 apachelogger
<apachelogger> neversfelde: well, we can improve it ... but usually someone needs to get such things started
<neversfelde> well, hopefully there will be a basic english version in a few days
<_neversfelde> gnah
<_neversfelde> re
<JontheEchidna> ok, so who is messing with kdebase-workspace at the moment? I've lost track
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace-data needs a conflict/replace on kde-window-manager (<< 4.1.96) to prevent failure on 4.1.4 upgrades
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Next Kubuntu Meeting: Wednesday 28 January 2009 22:00UTC | Alpha-3 Released | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJaunty/Specs
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-20
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173932
<ubottu> KDE bug 173932 in general "crashes immediatly when fully loaded" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<JontheEchidna> and it's fixed for KDE 4.1.4. Bonus!
<nixternal> hey, anyone know where the "clean" font comes from in KDE 4? I cannot find out where it gets installed from
 * JontheEchidna doesn't see it
<nixternal> interesting...it is coming in from somewhere and I cannot find the damn thing on my machine
<seele> how do you schedule meetings on the fridge?
<Riddell> seele: tell nixternal to add them
<seele> Riddell: ok
<seele> nixternal: ^^ add the kubuntu meeting to fridge :P
<seele> so quiet tonight.. you'd think it was the weekend
<neversfelde> I would like to package ksshaskpass, but it is in debian exprimental
<neversfelde> sync isnt possible anymore
<Riddell> neversfelde: why not?
<neversfelde> can I do an ubuntu package?
<Riddell> neversfelde: well why isn't a sync possible?
<neversfelde> Riddell: I thought there is a freeze?
<Riddell> no, you can still request syncs
<Riddell> file a bug asking and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<neversfelde> ah, so I shoul request a sync in launchpad
<Riddell> yes
<neversfelde> ok, thanks for info, will do it
<vorian> neversfelde: do you have ubuntu-dev-tools installed?
<neversfelde> yes
<neversfelde> in a jaunty chroot
<nixternal> seele: adding it now
<nixternal> seele: date and time UTC please
<seele> jan 28 22UTC
<seele> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> bah, can't do it on a weekend huh
<vorian> neversfelde: sorry :/
<vorian> got pulled away
<vorian> neversfelde: use 'requestsync ksshaskpass 0.5.1-1 -n'
<neversfelde> vorian: mhh
<neversfelde> will try it
<vorian> it automates the sync request for you
<neversfelde> You should be able to create a valid file by logging into Launchpad with Firefox.
<neversfelde> You should be able to create a valid file by logging into Launchpad with Firefox.
<neversfelde> You should be able to create a valid file by logging into Launchpad with Firefox.
<neversfelde> sorry
<vorian> do you have your bashrc edited with your identification?
<neversfelde> launchpad iidentification?
<vorian> the sync request will send an email to launchpad with your information
<vorian> in you bashrc, you can add a couple of lines like:
<neversfelde> there is DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL
<vorian> right
<neversfelde> right for launchpad?
<vorian> are you logged into launchpad right now?
<neversfelde> yes
<nixternal> hey, someone decided at the fridge to use fucking google cal so i followed their dumb ass rules and it has it set for the fuckin' 29th
<nixternal> ARGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vorian> neversfelde: i don't know then
<vorian> sorry
<vorian> you'll have to file it the old fasion way
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> so I had to create a damn google calendar now...insane
<vorian> nixternal: blame boredandblogging
<vorian> i think :P
<nixternal> no, I will not blame it all on him
<nixternal> I HATE GOOGLE!!!
<nixternal> BUT I LOVE THEIR BURRITOS
<vorian> ha
<neversfelde> vorian: no problem, I will look into that issue tomorrow
<vorian> okie
<neversfelde> btw why is there no kubuntu.org twitter and identi.ca user?
<neversfelde> the feed should be posted there
<vorian> ryanakca: ^
<vorian> :P
<vorian> i dunno
<neversfelde> I could register it
<neversfelde> and twitterfeed will post it there
<nixternal> alrighty seele: the meeting is up
<nixternal> from now on damnit, any of you can add a meeting
<neversfelde> ryanakca: ping^
<seele> nixternal: cool
<neversfelde> kubuntu-de.org is on twitter
<neversfelde> http://twitter.com/kubuntudeorg
<neversfelde> kubuntu.org should do the same
<neversfelde> ah of course
<neversfelde> http://identi.ca/kubuntudeorg
<astromme> identi.ca, yay =)
 * astromme is on http://identi.ca/astromme
<neversfelde> astromme: use choqoK :)
<astromme> neversfelde: I use KDE::Twitter plasmoid which supports identi.ca finally
<neversfelde> choqoK supports it too
<neversfelde> great app
<astromme> neversfelde: Yeah, I'm sure it does =). It's a great app, I agree, but I'd prefer to have a simple plasmoid. I don't need more.
<neversfelde> :)
<ryanakca> neversfelde: *shrug*... perhaps because I don't use either... but if you want to sign us up, feel free :)
<neversfelde> I'll do
<LaserJock> I don't like having a twitter plasmoid
<neversfelde> ryanakca: where is kubunut.org rss feed?
<ryanakca> neversfelde: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/feed
<neversfelde> ryanakca: got it
<neversfelde> :)
<ryanakca> :)
 * ryanakca scratches his head and wonders why klash only installs /usr/share/doc/klash/{changelog.Debian.gz,changelog.gz,copyright}
<neversfelde> http://identi.ca/kubuntuorg
<neversfelde> so follow us on identi.ca
<astromme> LaserJock: Why not?
<astromme> neversfelde: Why not identi.ca/kubuntu?
<astromme> neversfelde: it's free
<LaserJock> astromme: because when I'm showing my boss something I don't need the latest twitter junk on my desktop :-)
<neversfelde> astromme: youre right
<LaserJock> if I can put it away and then bring it up it'd be nice
<neversfelde> and changed
<neversfelde> http://identi.ca/kubuntu
<LaserJock> but it's just in your face
<neversfelde> twiiter is down
<neversfelde> astromme: changed back to kubuntuorg, cauce kubuntu is already used in twitter
<astromme> neversfelde: Oh... ok. You don't just want to do identi.ca?
<neversfelde> astromme: we should use twitter, its closed source but popular
<neversfelde> identi.ca of course too
<astromme> neversfelde: meh, sure it's popular.... but if people always use both nobody has an incentive to move to identi.ca
<neversfelde> astromme: mhh
<neversfelde> it is a generald discussion
<astromme> true, true
<neversfelde> I asked a twitter admin
 * ScottK doesn't consider identi.ca particulalry free, you can't actually modify their software unless you want to be a software distributor.
 * ScottK gets some headache medicine in preparation for diving into kdebluetooth.
<ScottK> Too much headache, so no bluetooth tonight.
<LaserJock> JontheEchidna: any ideas on bug #316256?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316256 in kdeedu "parley crashes after multi-choice quiz" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316256
<rgreening> apachelogger: ping
<nixternal> hrmm, how come opera hasn't switched to qt4 yet? opera is by far the best web browser out there I think...it is so fast!
 * ScottK considers nixternal's addiction to proprietary software confirmed.
<nixternal> firefox sucks, konqueror sucks...what is left?
<nhandler> links2 ;)
<nhandler> And Internet Explorer/Safari/Chrome
<ScottK> FF3 I like the best since FF1.
<rgreening> gopher is da bomb
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> nhandler: Since Safari also uses khtml, it's suckage aligns pretty well with Konquerors.
<astromme> Honestly I'm happy with Konqueror...
<astromme> There are a couple of sites that don't work perfectly
<astromme> But most things work well
<astromme> And interestingly the things that seem not to work perfectly (gmail, digg) I use desktop apps for (KMail, Akregator)
<LaserJock> ScottK: still up?
<jussi01> hrm, anyone else having the logout button in lancelot or the shutdown plasmoid just log them straight out and not ask to shut down , restart or logout?
<NCommander> ScottK, what was that plasmoid you wanted met o looka t?
<NCommander> apachelogger, ping
<a|wen> g'evening everyone
 * a|wen has finally got over the whole christmas / moving to another country part and found some decent internet ... so apologizes for being MIA lately
<Riddell> which country did you move to a|wen?
<a|wen> Riddell: thailand
<a|wen> (or at least temporarily for the next half year)
<Riddell> gosh, not worried about coups?
<a|wen> only a little, they have a history for many coups, but not violent ones ... but was a little worried when they closed the airport
 * a|wen was thinking about upgrading our version of kdesvn; new upstream bugfix release avaible ... any interest?
<a|wen> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> a|wen: go for it
<mrvanes> Riddell: Did you recompile and package kopete yesterday?
<Riddell> dunno, let's see what launchpad says
<Riddell> 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu3 seems to be compiled
<mrvanes> Well.. there was an update and it now has wlm again... only, I can't login?
<mrvanes> with wlm that is...
<mrvanes> I guess it's compiled agains libmsn now (yay!) but it doesn't seem to do much?
<mrvanes> have you tested it?
<mrvanes> or should I file bug?
<Riddell> works for me
<mrvanes> Hmmm... :(
<Riddell> what happens when you try and log in?
<mrvanes> Connecting......
<mrvanes> (that's what happens)
<mrvanes> And then no connection
<mrvanes> I'm quite sure the username/pwd are correct cause I can login in ms live site
<mrvanes> amd64 btw
<Riddell> hmm, I can't test amd64
<Riddell> anyone else able to test MSN/WLM in kopete jaunty on amd64?
<mrvanes> I'll try to launch kopete from console to see if I get a bit more info
<mrvanes> Not much of value
<mrvanes> When I quit I get a notice: Cannot connect with the instant messaging server or peers and a button "more..." that doesn't do anything :(
<Riddell> I think we just need to wait until someone else can test it on amd64
<mrvanes> ok
<Tonio_> ScottK uploading kdebluetooth in a moment
<Tonio_> ScottK did you look at the package ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about plasmoid-network-manager ? should I upload and ask people to test ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it'll not conflict with the current one, so... I'd go for an upload even if it won't work for some people
<Riddell> Tonio_: go for it
<allee> Kubuntu/Meetings lists Sat,  Jan 28.    Is it the 28th or Saturday?
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki :)
<Riddell> allee: it's Wednesday 28th, see topic
<Riddell> allee: please edit
<allee> Riddell: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: kpackagekit ftbfs, while working in a local pbuilder.... checking what the problem is
<Tonio_> Riddell: problem at configure.... strange...
<Riddell> Tonio_: they failed to compile yesterday because libpackagekit-qt2 didn't contain any files
<Tonio_> Riddell: mv libpackagekit-qt0.install libpackagekit-qt2.install
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can kick me...
<Tonio_> I'm too tired actually to think about everything when working...
<Riddell> retrying kpackagekit now
<Tonio_> Riddell: does it need reupload or can you restart the build ?
<Riddell> I've restarted it
<Tonio_> Riddell: great...
<Tonio_> can't wait to be finished with the appartment :) I've been sleeping by 3 am to wake up at 6h30 for 10 days at least...
<Tonio_> Riddell: plasmoid-network-manager should be in NEW
<cbr> hmm.. kopete got rebuilt with libmsn support, right
<cbr> the bastard wont connect for me though
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you want to test kpackagekit, take care at setting the permissions with policykit-kde in the first place
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is no desktop file for the binary doing this, but you should see it in systemsettings, or use polkit-kde-authorization binary
<mrvanes> cbr: ru on amd64 perhaps?
<cbr> i386
<mrvanes> good, so it's not isolated to amd64 ;)
<mrvanes> Riddell says works for him, it doesn't for me but I'm on amd64
<cbr> i say it to connect.. and that's it
<cbr> nothing happens at all
<mrvanes> exactly... same here
 * smarter has working msn support with Kopete for quiet some times now
<smarter> on 64bits
<mrvanes> so what are we doing wrong?
<cbr> okay, tried removing kopeterc but all that did was that i lost my conf
<Tonio_> hum I can't connect to kde svn right now... connection refused
<cbr> also i have my contact list full of (disconnected) empty contacts
<cbr> those used to be msn contacts previously
<cbr> what should i do with 'em
<Tonio_> Riddell: you're gonna kill me.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a problem with kpackagekit in the deps... it should depend on policykit-kde | policykit-gnome, and not kpackagekit-kde | kpackagekit-gnome...
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixing and reuploading...
<Tm_T> Tonio_: =)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: not concentrated enough ^^
<Tm_T> kpackagekit-gnome is nice dependency =)
<Tonio_> haha :)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I'm doing lots of little errors like these atm.... I'm lacking sleep, I think...
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I know the feeling
<Nightrose> Tonio_: anonsvn is down
<Tm_T> Tonio_: wifes mother was babysitting last night so we could sleep at once
<Tm_T> Nightrose: indeed it is
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I know, well I discovered it :) hope it'll not be too long :)
<Tm_T> Nightrose: Tonio_: anonsvn is down and host master is notified, we are waiting the fix
<Tonio_> Tm_T: oki ;)
<Nightrose> hehe yea - but the one responsible for it is having a good time in jamaica :P
<Nightrose> so don't expect it to get fixed too soon
<Tonio_> Nightrose: :)
<Tm_T> Nightrose: exactly
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't seem to connect to MSN with your kopete upload.... can be msn issue, I'll let you know
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> Tonio_: run kbuildsycoca4 ?
<Tonio_> lemme test
<Tonio_> hum does seem to fix...
<Tonio_> doesn't...
<Tonio_> Riddell: amsn connects me...
<Tonio_> Riddell: is your upload identical to the package I tested yesterday ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: should be yes
<Tm_T> Tonio_: glad we don't share libraries with amsn (;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, even removing the account doesn't help....
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about you, does it work ?
<Riddell> I think so
<Tonio_> hum... weird...
<Tm_T> I so want this ... http://www2.smarttech.com/NR/rdonlyres/2131D4ED-4B73-4AFD-8C0F-E1B5D40619C2/0/SpecSheetSB660i3v7.pdf
<Riddell> Tonio_: you presumably have /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_wlm.so ?
<Tonio_> I do
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ok, so, how it doesn't work?
<Tonio_> hum kdebase-workspace ftbfs on lpia.... worked in a pbuilder, sounds bad
<Tonio_> Tm_T: it stays on "connecting" status forever
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ah, and you use wlm plugin and not old msn plugin?
<Tonio_> wlm
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> Tonio_: can you get some debug output from it?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: install kdenetwork-dbg and run then kopete from konsole
<Tonio_> putting a bad password ends up with an error message, so the server is reached
<Tonio_> Tm_T: yup
<Tm_T> Tonio_: let's see what you get
<Tonio_> Tm_T: that won't output anything interesting :) nothing more in fact
<Tm_T> what's the last bit?
<Tm_T> aka to what it halts?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/107303/
<Tonio_> I get nothing else in the output
<Tonio_> and nothing outputs when I set it to connect
<Tm_T> brrrrh
<Tm_T> weirdoh
<Tonio_> and kdenetwork-dbg is installed
<Tonio_> Tm_T: do I miss something ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I have no idea...
<Tm_T> Tonio_: are youre kdenetwork and kdenetwork-dbg in same version?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> so that doesn't explain it
<Tonio_> Tm_T: well I don't have kdenetwork package installed, since that's a metapackage
<Tonio_> but my kopete and kdenetwork-dbg are the same version
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yeah but you got the point I believe (:)
<Tm_T> Nightrose: can you slap ade?
<Nightrose> i can try
<Nightrose> sec
<Tm_T> thanks
<Nightrose> ok he is not up yet but Orville will tell him when he sees him
<Tm_T> Nightrose: thanks a million, hugs for you all there
 * Nightrose is not there! :(
<Nightrose> *sob*
<Nightrose> sitting in cold and wet germany
<Nightrose> i just have a few of the guys on my jabber list ;-)
<Tm_T> Nightrose: well you are there as much as I am
<Nightrose> hehe
<Tm_T> Nightrose: and come here if you feel wet and cold
<a|wen> Tonio_: what about installing libmsn0.1-dbg ?
<Tm_T> Nightrose: I'm waiting -40 °C weathers here
<Tm_T> a|wen: ah, good point, son
<Nightrose> hehe
<a|wen> thx Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> Nightrose: I hate these 0..-5 weathers and barely snow at all, boooring
<Tm_T> 1 meter snow it should be <3
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> sun and 30°C it should be
<Nightrose> and water
<Nightrose> lots of it
<a|wen> Nightrose: that's how it is here :)
<Nightrose> like in...
<Nightrose> Jamaica!
<Nightrose> a|wen: heeh where are you?
<a|wen> Nightrose: bangkok, thailand
<Nightrose> awwww
 * Nightrose demands a teleporter
 * a|wen will talk to the physics department about getting that :P
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> thx
<a|wen> hehe, np ... maybe they could beam a better internet connection through it too
<Tm_T> better? what's wrong with current one?
<Tonio_> a|wen: testing this :)
<a|wen> Tm_T: a bit "shaky" at times ... and 15 times slower than what i am used to
<Tonio_> a|wen: no debug messages...
<Tm_T> a|wen: heh, I have reasonable connection here
<Tm_T> Tonio_: that kinda sucks
<Tonio_> a|wen: I don't know how to get the output in fact
<Tm_T> Tonio_: try http method if it's available?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: well I can strace, ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: there's no option for that...
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I'm also missing kopete tabs, to be honnest
<Tm_T> Tonio_: errr, what?
<a|wen> Tonio_: yeah ... that's the problem about having it not crash but just don't work
<Tonio_> a|wen: am I crazy or did thy remove that ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: remove what?
<Tonio_> the tabs....
<a|wen> Tonio_: they are disabled by default now ... you can enable them in the options
<Tm_T> oh right, some people might have defaults (:
<Tonio_> a|wen: where ? I'll fix kds to enable that by default... but I can't find the option graphically
<a|wen> behaviour > chat > grouping
<Tonio_> a|wen: isn't that grouping the consecutive messages ?
<a|wen> Tonio_: it is grouping by window
<a|wen> aka tabs :)
<Tonio_> ah cool
<Tonio_> a|wen: I'll enable the tabs by default then :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: thanks <3
<a|wen> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> the setting should be in "chat window", that's bad
<a|wen> Tonio_: would make more sense to me also
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tonio_> +[Behavior]
<Tonio_> +chatWindowGroupPolicy=GroupByAccount
<Tonio_> got it, let's fix kubuntu-default-settings :)
<a|wen> would be +1 from me :)
<Tonio_> a|wen: kubuntu-default-settings building :)
<a|wen> :)
<Tonio_> NCommander: kdebase-workspace ftbfs... I built it successfully yesterday...
<Tonio_> NCommander: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21472200/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.kdebase-workspace_4%3A4.1.96-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Tonio_> NCommander: the build issue has nothing to do with my changes (just a patch on sources for solid...)
<Tonio_> NCommander: any idea what's can go wrong ? anything to do with your changes ?
<Tonio_> the wird thing is that it built yesterday for me in pbuilder
<NCommander> wtf
<NCommander> It did for me too
<Tonio_> NCommander: don't know...
<Tonio_> the ubuntu4 ?
<NCommander> *lost*
<NCommander> Something going wrong
<Tonio_> yeah that's weird..... I have the debs in my pbuilder/result.... I don't see the point since the issue is with debian/rules at some points...
<Tonio_> NCommander: retesting the build locally....
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<NCommander> Tonio_, I'm somewhat busy today, so if you could look into it, I'd greatly apperiate it
<Tonio_> NCommander: sure will do
<Tonio_> dh_install -pkdebase-workspace-data --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<Tonio_> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kcontrol/autostart/common': No such file or directory
<Tonio_> doesn't make sense to me....
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/about-kubuntu-1.ogv
<Tonio_> Riddell: any change in kdelibs or patch we may know that changes the docs at some points ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: list
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'll take a look after I add some info to a KDE bug
 * apachelogger changed the global documentation path
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now!!!
<Tonio_> apachelogger: AH !!!!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what would be the correct path then ?
<apachelogger> kde/HTML
<Tonio_> oki.... we may have lots of changes to do in kde packages then :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: did you fix the bzr debian folder according to this ?
<Tonio_> for all packages I mean
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> scheduled for 4.2.0
<apachelogger> which will arrive for packaging soonish
<JontheEchidna> colplay!
<JontheEchidna> coldplay!
<JontheEchidna> rather
<apachelogger> :D
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll do it for kdebase-workspace if you don't mind, ScottK needs my kdebluetooth, which needs kdebase-workspace to be built...
 * apachelogger actually thinks that embedding a video instead of the logo makes much more sense
<apachelogger> with a video you can communicate emotion and stuff
<apachelogger> the logo is just that, a logo
<Tonio_> apachelogger: don't mind me doing the changes ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: fine with me ... less work for whoever udates workspace ;-)
<Tonio_> yup
<apachelogger> vorian: what do you think about my about kubuntu dialog?
<apachelogger> maybe we should just talk about my screencasts folder at our talk ... loads of weird stuff in there :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, suggestions about application launcher branding?
 * apachelogger is not sure how to get the kubuntu logo there
<JontheEchidna> aparently fedora does it, maybe we could spy on them
<jjesse> why would we want to change it?  isn't that part of us being a "kde" distro is we keep some of the branding?
<apachelogger> well, the technical part is easy enough
<apachelogger> just change it to use start-here-kde-kubuntu and ship -kubuntu along kds
<Tonio_> apachelogger: commited the changes to bzr... testing the build locally and waiting
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the what artwork would we be using part is more difficult
<Tonio_> ScottK kdebase-workspace discarded a bit due to some changes I wasn't aware of ;) you may get the kdebluetooth commited toonight :)
<apachelogger> our plain logo clashes with the blue plasma panel theme
<apachelogger> I added a darkish shadow, but that doesn't improve it at alot
<apachelogger> and from my point of view the approach vorian pasted some time ago ... combining the KDE logo with ours ... is bad due to branding clashes and confused users
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you have a point
<apachelogger> we could use air as default theme though ;-)
<apachelogger> that is what I used in the screencast
<apachelogger> IMHO the logo looks decent with that coloring
<JontheEchidna> yeah, air rocks
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/WOTM
<JontheEchidna> interesting
 * a|wen doesn't like when people goes around renaming library names
<apachelogger> a|wen: who would do such a thing?
<a|wen> the kdesvn developer ... libsvnqt renamed to libsvnqt4 some time back; and is now renamed back again
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/mysql-dfsg-5.1_5.1.30-2ubuntu4.debdiff
<Riddell> --datadir=/usr/share/mysql-5.1  is mildly inelegant but I think better than mucking around with autofoo
<apachelogger> well, it moves aclocal also to that sub directory, wouldn't cause problems?
 * apachelogger didn't go ahead with datadir because of this
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's aclocal for?
<Riddell> seems to be an empty directory
<apachelogger> Riddell: related to autohell I think
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ...maybe it would be enough to move the aclocal stuff manually
<Riddell> what aclocal stuff?  it's an empty directory
<apachelogger> wasn't for me
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll look into it, thanks so far :)
<Riddell> amarok needs a recompile against but works fine after
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- root/root      4183 2009-01-15 22:21 ./usr/share/mysql-5.1/aclocal/mysql.m4
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose creating a link to usr/share/aclocal should be enough
<Riddell> mm, well spotted
 * Riddell adds a mysql-server-data-5.1.links file
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can do that
<apachelogger> I have to add some amarok-mysql replaces anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, shouldn't it be arch all?
<Riddell> quite right, http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/mysql-dfsg-5.1_5.1.30-2ubuntu4.debdiff updated
<Riddell> nobody seems to have complained about my mysql 5.0 change so I think I'll just upload that
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: KDE 4.1.4 is the last 4.1 series release, correct?
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> k, cool
<Riddell> better be :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe, just need to know for conflicts/replace purposes
<Riddell> so guys, what are my 10 pet bugs for jaunty?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna will know
<JontheEchidna> I only ever saw the system-config-printer-kde one
 * apachelogger wishes one could do direct queries to the bug database
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, something everyone whines about about never gets fixed
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> http cleaner
<JontheEchidna> oh, so he's wanting suggestions, not giving a pop quiz
<apachelogger> or whatever that thing is that constantly pops up on gnome desktops and makes them crazy
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, looking for suggestions
<a|wen> kdesvn update ready: http://awen.dk/packages/kdesvn/ <-- if anybody has time to have a look :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: does it have to be anywhere in particular in the stack?
<Riddell> does anyone else fine that on login a resumed konqueror sessions always displays the bookmarks toolbar?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well KDE/Kubuntu related would make sense
<ScottK> NCommander: The plasmoid in question (that FTBFS on arm) was plasmoid-toggle-compositing.
<JontheEchidna> because there's a really annoying driver bug that drives my dad crazy with KDE4
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I think the idea is I'd try and fix them
<Riddell> dri
<JontheEchidna> oh, heh
<Riddell> I'm unlikely to fix drivers
<ScottK> a|wen: Welcome back and yes, I think a kdesvn update is a great idea.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's what I thought
<apachelogger> if drivers were written in ruby
<JontheEchidna> he just turned composting off in xorg.conf since he's a codger who doesn't like desktop effects anyway
<apachelogger> they would be dead slow but easy to fix :P
<a|wen> thx ScottK ... it is ready for you to look at (sponsor) if you want
<ScottK> Tonio_: I did not get to look at bluetooth last night.  I had a really bad headache instead.
<ScottK> a|wen: Perhaps I'll look at it in a bit.
<jussi01> I asked this morning, but no one was about. can anyone confirm this behavoiur in the RC1 for me?
<jussi01> [09:05:25] <jussi01> hrm, anyone else having the logout button in lancelot or the shutdown plasmoid just log them straight out and not ask to shut down , restart or logout?
<a|wen> ScottK: cool thx
<Riddell> jussi01: I think that happens when ksmserver crashes
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh
<ScottK> Riddell: How about ark can't open a tar.gz inside a ar archive (bugs me because I used to use ark to inspect .deb contents) <- Top bug input.
<ScottK> Bugs the heck out of me, but probably no one else.
<ScottK> Dunno if it's already fixed in 4.2.
 * vorian would like kde to detect my iphone
<Riddell> ScottK: didn't ark upstream hang around here for a bit for us to poke?
<ScottK> Riddell: That was metellius or some similar.  Not here now.
<a|wen> ScottK: seems to be fixed in 4.2
<ScottK> a|wen: Excellent.  Thanks.
 * ScottK considers to upgrade to 4.2 right after the 4.1.4 SRU gets accepted.
<a|wen> but would be nice if you could right-click + open-with on a file in ark ... that bugs the heck out of me
<Riddell> plasma config knowledge dudes, is anyone able to add the power plasmoid to our default setup?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> we _need_ to drop stuff from the panel
<apachelogger> it is getting super crowded
<ScottK> But that power one replaces guidance, so it doesn't make it worse.
<apachelogger> with power manager and network ma
<apachelogger> nager it uses half my screen
<apachelogger> ScottK: it does, plasmoids are bigger than systray icons
<Riddell> I do hope these applets can go back into the system tray for 4.3
<ScottK> apachelogger: Right.  OK, a little.
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * apachelogger thinks we could drop trash and show-dashboard
<apachelogger> + add rules for hidding systray icons
<vorian> +1 on dropping show-dashboard
<ScottK> +1 here too.
<ScottK> Trash I think you either have to have it in the tray or on the 'desktop'.
<ScottK> It's best where it is.
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> can't say I've ever used the wastebin and I'm not even convinced non-geeks use it either
<apachelogger> trash management is part of file management, file management is done by dolphin
<apachelogger> and that certainly got a nice visible link to the trash
<astromme> I'd say it's not necessary
<astromme> Dolphin has a trash icon right there
<jussi01> +1
<ScottK> -1
<astromme> And we don't use trash for say.... remvoing devices or unmounting disk images (a la another os out there)
<Riddell> ScottK: rationale?
<ScottK> Windows and MacOS both have it.  It's something people expect.  Having it not there would be something 'missing' to new users.  I think making it easy to have it go away and never come back is great for people that don't want it.
* a|wen changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Next Kubuntu Meeting: Wednesday 28 January 2009 22:00UTC | Alpha-3 Released | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
 * ScottK confesses to use it when hard drive space gets tight (and is almost never in Dolphin when it comes up)
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<apachelogger> well, lets move it to desktop
<apachelogger> we have lots of space there ;-)
<a|wen> i'm with scottk on the trash
<ScottK> True, but I don't think we want to break the clean desktop.
<jussi01> top left corner... apachelogger :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: we don't have a clean desktop
<Riddell> we already do with folderview and notes applet
<apachelogger> we have folderview + notes on it
<Riddell> and cashew
<apachelogger> hehe
<ScottK> True, but the fact that it's already slightly polluted doesn't recommend more, IMO.
<vorian> <3 the cashew
<Riddell> although I don't see what use it is on the desktop since it would hardly be visible with the way I work
 * apachelogger would rather kick notes from the desktop than keep trash in the panel
<ScottK> Make the hplip thing go away.
<jussi01> hate the cashew
 * a|wen notes that hiding systray icons is in kde4.2
<vorian> +1 on kicking notes!
<apachelogger> Riddell: not everyone hides his desktops underneath windows ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: that only is active you have a hp machine I think
<ScottK> Oh.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, notes should go
<ScottK> Nevermind then (I do have one).
 * apachelogger doesn't have it and still finds the panel too crowded
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we never got that translated anyway, did we?
<ScottK> Without the Show Desktop widget I would never see mine.
<Riddell> the HP thing is annoying and should go away, printer-applet should work for everyone and we don't want manufacturer branding else you end up with a Windows style mess
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope, which is why it should go :P
<a|wen> Riddell: auto-hide the HP-thing as default?
 * vorian suggest quicklaunch and power only
<apachelogger> a|wen: more like kick it off the CD
<Riddell> a|wen: or just not install it?
<rgreening> apachelogger: I can't seem to get batbuild runing. I get a Ruby error...
<JontheEchidna> the two things I remove from the systray immediately are kwalletmanager and korganizer
<apachelogger> it uses pyqt3
<a|wen> an even better solution :)
<apachelogger> which pulls in pyqt3 + qt3 which both ought to be dropped
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: autohiding
<ScottK> Since it's easy to hide stuff and adding stuff is not so easily discoverable, I think leaving more there and letting people remove what they don't want is the way to go.
<rgreening> apachelogger: /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/kreadwriteconfig.rb:60:in `read': undefined local variable or method `file' for #<KConfig:0xb7da22f0 @file="--file
<apachelogger> ScottK: crowded desktop gives bad reviews
<apachelogger> rgreening: uhhh, latest b0rkage :D
<rgreening> apachelogger: fix?
<ScottK> apachelogger: If we cared about reviews we wouldn't be picking vapourware like kpackagekit.
<JontheEchidna> actually we got bad reviews for not using kpackagekit last time around where Fedora was
<apachelogger> Pushed up to revision 57.
<apachelogger> rgreening: try with that revision
 * apachelogger didn't push for quite some time
<JontheEchidna> mostly because of the problems with adept I'd assume but...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Does it work?
<apachelogger> dude, we had a package manager in intrepid that barely worked :P
<JontheEchidna> I don't know, my dad doesn't use it. He uses yum
<JontheEchidna> he hates GUI package managers
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed.
<ScottK> apachelogger: AFAICT thought kpackagekit works less.
<ScottK> thought/though
<apachelogger> worked quite nice on intrepid, even though that was a pretty old snapshot
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: me too ... except aptitude (if that can be called gui)
<JontheEchidna> heh, ncurses guis ftw
<a|wen> heh :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think that the lack of conffile handling is a fatal flaw.  I know others feel different.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, uh, I have one! bug 289264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289264 in update-notifier-kde "Memory leak in update-notifier-kde" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289264
<rgreening> apachelogger: ok. will try again...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: got it thanks
<apachelogger> ScottK: I find not-updating cache and a search that doesn't return results most of the time worse, at least from a user perspective
<apachelogger> NCommander: are you going to coordinate 4.2.0 or not?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I agree those are significant.  I didn't know about those.
<NCommander> apachelogger, I apologize, I have too much on my plate to do it.
<apachelogger> NCommander: ok
 * apachelogger should go to bad early today, so he can do loads of reviews :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I guess we should poke the edubuntu people with bug 286655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286655 in kdeedu "KTouch doesn't have a Spanish or Latinamerican keymap" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286655
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I'm done with mysql, I'll testbuild once I am home and poke zul if all goes well
<apachelogger> => train
<rgreening> apachelogger: that seems to have fixed things
<Riddell> Launchpad Bug Tracking on in #ubuntu-classroom
<ScottK> seele: New quassel in my PPA.  You can log out of KDE now.
<wesley_> Is there already a bug reported about fsck failing to check a ext4 ?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<wesley_> Because i saw that error ive put all my file systems in Linux to ext4
<Riddell> we do KDE
<wesley_> isnt that cool, a system, with many fours
<wesley_> I will just report it, Riddell your going to fossdem ?
<Riddell> wesley_: yes should be
<Riddell> seele: Washington looks busy
<seele> Riddell: indeed it does :)
<wesley_> Maby i going to Fossdem
<ScottK> Looks quiet out my window and that's as close as I'm likely to get.
<wesley_> The kde talks look intresseting, ive working kde 4.2 rc again
<seele> Riddell: they said the mall can hold 2.1 million people and they closed entry to it 2 hours ago
<wesley_> oh yeah the monkey president is going be killed
<seele> wesley_: reh?
<Riddell> ...
<wesley_> You talking about the monkey from usa ? Rare specie
<seele> uh.. wtf you talking about son?
<wesley_> the new monkey kind of usa
<wesley_> they have evolved to the next level
<rgreening> yeah, that seems a tad rude/racist (unless I am misundersanding)
<ScottK> wesley_: If you want to insult people, find another place to do it.
<jjesse_> agreed i think you should leave if you want to talk like that
<wesley_> talking about a monkey isnt racisme, as far as i know, but they told on the news they disovered a new kind off monkey in the usa
<Riddell> wesley_: stop this now
<wesley_> Really it was on the dutch news
<wesley_> Oh i should be making a bug report
<wesley_> The number one bug is funny
<wesley_> I really don´t get why ubuntu will not just coperate with Windows, thats better for Linux
<Riddell> wesley_: stay on topic
<rgreening> try ubuntu-chat or something please wesley_
<wesley_> whats the topic then ??
<rgreening> wesley_: kubuntu development
<cbr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmsn/+bug/319222
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319222 in libmsn "kopete cannot connect to msn using libmsn 4.0 b3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cbr> this is le truth
<cbr> it works with the beta1
<wesley_> What does Kubuntu development, involved? kde ? kde errors ? bugs ?
<rgreening> wesley_: if oyu have to ask, you are probably in the wrong channel. Try #kubuntu or #ubuntu-chat or #kde-cafe for your chats.
<wesley_> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/107358/  heres something to devel
<rgreening> wesley_: feel free to file a bug report via launchpad and it will get investigated
<wesley_> that doesnt happing for kde related stuff, thats not important, kde will handle that
<seele> kde relies on distros to send them bugs because not everyone realises kde is a separate thing than what they install as their os
<wesley_> I realise that, and i realise that sometimes its distro related
<seele> so submit a bug and we'll be sure to take care of it
<wesley_> i have summited the ext4 bug
<wesley_> theres not more to sumit
<wesley_> good work on providing libmsn
<Tonio_> apachelogger: right fixing the doc path fixes the build :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: re-uploading kdebase-workspace, and then kdebluetooth, sorry for the delay...
<rgreening> Tonio_: greetz
<rgreening> Tonio_: tried the knetwrok plasmoid. no go with wep. picks up the networks but fails to connect
 * ScottK pauses to consider if no WEP is a bug or a feature (since it's trivially crackable, it gives, IMO, a false sense of security).
<rgreening> lol
<wesley_> Wep is better then what my neghbor has ( nothing )
<wesley_> Is kubuntu going use the kde4 network interface ?
<seele> yes
<wesley_> Cool, can we test it already ?
<seele> if you are running development.  you probably dont want to run jaunty alpha-3 if you need your computer for work
<wesley_> i am running jaunty
<apachelogger> nono... you probably dont want to run jaunty alpha-3 if you have a non-intel card and need your computer for work
<wesley_> ive intel
<rgreening> I love my intel :)
<wesley_> a intel atom 330
<wesley_> I love both my computers
<wesley_> an celeron and a atom
<wesley_> I think wlan having is qiute handy, because cables break sometimes
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> eh?
<wesley_> i have broken the cables, they just pop out sometimes, the locking part is broken
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> makes more sense now :D
<wesley_> so when i move with notebook, plop cable out it and discconented
<apachelogger> wesley_: I am quite sure there are special plugs for the notebook usecase
<smarter> strangest argument about using wifi I've ever heard
<apachelogger> the default ones were never designed for that really
<apachelogger> smarter: pretty lame one then :P
<wesley_> its the cable, a lan cable locks normally, but not when you break the lock part
<apachelogger> just think of it ... star trek teaches us: wifi is no good
<apachelogger> no-one is using it
<wesley_> wifi is faster here, then vable XD
<rgreening> and networking is bad as either the Romulans or the Borg will infect and take over shipwide systems.
<rgreening> we should all go back to using an abacus
<rgreening> and slide rule
<rgreening> :P
<wesley_> I really see some hackers tryiong to break in to some networks in normall living
<apachelogger> rgreening: borg will only access all your data
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> so will romulans
<apachelogger> romulans are like vampires
<apachelogger> just that they appear to be attracted to information
<wesley_> wesnoth
 * rgreening is reading Star Trek Destiny trilogy. mmm.. Borg....
<wesley_> I watch Demons
<apachelogger> back in the days when I was borg
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> I shouldn't tell you that
 * apachelogger hides in the bunker
<wesley_> Anyway i bought me wlan usb stick from peak, never heard off it but on box standed, osx,linux,windows, windows
<wesley_> was 20 euro
<wesley_> not much, it was a local ict shop, they don´t make that much profit on that stuff
<apachelogger> that is what they want you to belive
<apachelogger> production of such a stick is probably ~5 cents
<wesley_> you going tell me they make that much profit on one selled usb stick?
<apachelogger> maybe 2 € shipping
<wesley_> They sell maby days nothing, and provides more service, ict stores arent running from selling hardware
<wesley_> they run because Windows is bugged, and needs to be fixed
<wesley_> I mean who pays 100 euro for ubuntu ?
<apachelogger> I wouldn't their bug triagers always close my bugs as wontfix :P
<wesley_> Lol, what do you report? I reported they should just copy ksnapshot
<rgreening> bwahah
<wesley_> How was that store called whats selling osx with its pc´s ?
<wesley_> They ask 90 euro or $ if you want ubuntu on your pc
<Tm_T> does any of you encounter issues with gpg-agent?
<ScottK> Tm_T: Does your gpg.conf have use-agent in it?
<Tm_T> ScottK: ...crap
<Tm_T> ScottK: you know what? seahorse have overwritten it, to contain, well, nothing
<ScottK> That'll do it.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: that is what you get for using seahorse!
<Tm_T> I never had used it
<apachelogger> yah yah
<apachelogger> Tm_T: that is what you get for using gnome software that starts seahorse in background
<Tm_T> I wonder what it was
<Tm_T> ScottK: so, what there should be then?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: btw, did you see my awesome about-kubuntu dialog? :D
<Tm_T> apachelogger: sorry, no, not yet
<apachelogger> oh my wallpaper!
<ScottK> The simplest way to make sure you get it right is make a new user, do something gpg'ish with that user (so the file gets generated) and then copy it over.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/about-kubuntu-1.ogv
<ScottK> Tm_T: ^^
<ScottK> That or there's some magic you can do to regenerate from the .skel file, but I don't remember it.
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I think you can just copy the plain example file
<apachelogger> should be what you get anyway
<ScottK> Is it?  Our .skel is not identicaly to upstream's.
<apachelogger> /usr/share/gnupg/options.skel
<apachelogger> Tm_T: ^
<apachelogger> someone broke kate
<apachelogger> possibly me
 * apachelogger very weird b0rkage
<apachelogger> *got
<apachelogger> language engine as well
<ScottK> Right.  That's the one that gets used when you use it for the first time, so copy it over ...
<ScottK> apachelogger: You should give yourself a stern talking to.
<apachelogger> ScottK: a what? Oo
<ScottK> apachelogger: Remindyourself about not breaking stuff like Kate.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> was not even intentional
<apachelogger> might have been a side effect of my kdelibs fiddling earlier
<apachelogger> now kate can only copy and cut, but not paste
<apachelogger> ScottK: any progress on ubuntuwire accounts for us?
 * ScottK will ask again.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: thanks sir
<Tm_T> also, how I create socket file?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: are you running trunk kde?
<Nightrose> nope
<apachelogger> anyone running kde trunk in here?
<apachelogger> kde rev 908359
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=908359&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 908359
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> smells like backport anyway
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you probably can find someone in #kde-devel
<ScottK> Isn't that commit in 4.2?
<apachelogger> ScottK: that was just after branching I think
<ScottK> Oh.
<apachelogger> 4.2 was string frozen at that time so I doubt it is in 4.2 ;-)
 * ScottK starts to wonder how long his internets will last with no eletricity.
<apachelogger> ScottK: huh?
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum, that's bad...
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'll have to perform tests with different networks on my side...
<Tonio_> rgreening: one interesting test would be to kill plasma and restart it from a console, so that you can see the logs of the plasma applet....
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'd like to get an output :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kpackagekit is installable from universe :)
<jjesse_> yay
<Tonio_> but as policykit-kde is a kded module, it has to be started manually, or kde restarted so that authentication works...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Power outage here.
<ScottK> Batteries holding on for now ...
<Riddell> Tonio_: awooga, does it work?
<Sput> ScottK: inaugural stage drawing too much power?
<Sput> bush pulling the plug before he left?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to restart kde to let you know :) let's go
<ScottK> Could be.
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, missing dependancy... kpackagekit doesn't depend on packagekit...
<Riddell> fail
<Tonio_> I thought depending on packagekit-backend-apt would suffice....
<Tonio_> that's weird... packagekit deps are strange on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, won't work... worked last week...
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like last policy-kde commit breaks things... I'll have a look soon on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: polkit-kde-authorization(5861) PkKPolkitClient::getAuth: Authentication error : org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.PolkitKdeManagerError.Code1 : Another client is already authenticating, please tryagain later.
<seele> ScottK: can you record some of the concerns about kpackagekit on the meeting page so we remember to talk about them?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wonder if that's not dbus issue at some points...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try after a complete system reboot
<ScottK> seele: When I have more electricity, sure.
<seele> oh right, heh
<rgreening> Tonio_: I'll see about a log later tonight. I have no wireless here to test from at the moment.
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: I installed packagekit package, rebooted and it works
<Tonio_> Riddell: still weird to me that packagekit-backend-apt doesn't suffice, but I'll fix the deps...
<Tonio_> Riddell: FYI, restarting d-bus didn't help for soem reason
<Riddell> Tonio_: we might want to add a postinst which calls /usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required then
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, I can't manage to search for packages atm
<Tonio_> Riddell: we may consider checking permissions set by default...
<Tonio_> Riddell: seele had that problem previously...
<Riddell> Tonio_: run update-apt-xapian-index ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, looks like it keeps an "unknown state" when I manually refresh the packages...
<Tonio_> Riddell: is packagekit using xapian ?
<Riddell> packagekit-backend-apt should be
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope... won't change...
<rgreening> Tonio_: I have the same issue. no packages. It did work at one point
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test with the gnome tools, maybe the problem is backend side...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the policykit-kde things works like a charm, that's the good point
<Tonio_> Riddell: one thing I don't like with all those KCM + policykit + dbus backend -> it is EXTREMELY hard to figure out what happens when you have a problem
<glatzor> Tonio_, only if available
<glatzor> Tonio_, it only uses xapian if available
<glatzor> Tonio_, did you have any issues with the apt backend?
<Tonio_> glatzor: currently testing with the gnome tools
<Tonio_> failed to get a TID: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.70" (uid=1000 pid=7093 comm="gpk-application ") interface="org.freedesktop.PackageKit.Transaction" member="SetLocale" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.PackageKit" (uid=0 pid=6520 comm="/usr/sbin/packagekitd ")) (0)
<glatzor> Tonio_, i will role out new packages soon
<Tonio_> doesn't work too, but is more talkative :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: I suspect the issue is somehow backend side...
<glatzor> Tonio_, could be a problem of the new dbus send destination policy
<Tonio_> glatzor: also is that normal that packagekit-backend-apt doesn't depend on libpackagekit8 ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: that's strange for me :)
<glatzor> Tonio_, yes. otherwise we would get a circular dependency
<Tonio_> Riddell: a conclusion for kpackagekit is that it should be a little more talkative whenever it comes to an issue :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: okay so I'll fix my deps for kpackagekit then, thanks for the info
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'll wait for your next packages and give you feedback
<glatzor> Tonio_, sorry. It doesn't depend on packagekit because of the circular dependency
<glatzor> Tonio_, the python backend is pure python code so there is no need for libpackagekit
<glatzor> Tonio_, have you looked at my kpackagekit package?
<Tonio_> glatzor: nope, anything special, like patches I may know about ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot014.png do we want that backported? ... there is a fairly good chance it will never get translated in rosetta
<glatzor> Tonio_, no.
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'll have a look and will compare
<Tonio_> glatzor: I've just fixed the deps, kpackagekit now depends on packagekit directly instead of the backend
<glatzor> Tonio_, right. this is the correct way
<Tonio_> glatzor: also I've added a little patch so that kpackagekit-smart-icon autostarts
<Tonio_> glatzor: I don't know why it's not by default... any idea on that point ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: oh, the code changed and the binary is now started by the backend.... let's remove that patch then...
<Tonio_> I should have grep the code when 0.3 was released...
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's new in 4.2?
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you archive-admin today?
<Tonio_> Riddell, glatzor: I can confirm that gpk-application fails to perform package update too, so the problem may not be the kpackagekit side...
<Tonio_> Riddell: we'll have to wait a bit for tests...
<smarter> Tonio_: you might want to have a look at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-January/027220.html
<Tonio_> smarter: yeah that's what glatzor was telling me about... that's probably the cause...
<Riddell> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd appreciate it if you'd do the backport on Bug 318345 as it fixes a security issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318345 in gutsy-backports "Please backport dkim-milter 2.8.1.dfsg-0ubuntu1 to Intrepid/Hardy/Gutsy" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318345
<Tonio_> smarter: but it's not a permissions issue, even giving my user explicit permissions ends up d-bus errors...
<ScottK> Speaking of which....
 * ScottK wonders how vorian is doing on the security update I gave him the other day...
<apachelogger> wohoo
<apachelogger> neon ppa got signed pacakges now
<ScottK> apachelogger: Now figure out how to install your key locally so apt believes in it.  So far I'm full of fail.
<Riddell> signed with a launchpad ppa key surely?
<ScottK> Right, but so far I didn't manage to install they key.
<Tonio_> ScottK just uploaded kdebluetooth.... package builds and it works with the patched kdebase-workspace...
<apachelogger> pub   1024R/0F7992B0 2009-01-19
<apachelogger> uid                  Launchpad PPA for Project Neon
<ScottK> Tonio_: Thanks.
 * apachelogger adds neon to sources.list
<a|wen> ScottK: you need to click throug till you get the full public key; copy from "-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----" to "-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----" both these lines should be included into a local file
<Tonio_> ScottK fyi, you already have the package I uploaded, there's no change in it
<a|wen> ScottK: then do apt-key add on the file
<ScottK> apt-key seems confused here about where to put it.
<ScottK> I'll try and sort it out later.
<Tonio_> Riddell: and fyi, as you requested yesterday, I enabled the tabs for kopete by default :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Thanks.
<a|wen> ScottK: that sounds a bit odd
<apachelogger> ScottK: works just fine here
<ScottK> gpg: no writable keyring found: eof
<seele> hey guys.. on the 4.1.4 upgrade announcement all of the screenshots say dapper
<ScottK> I'll fiddle with it laterr then.
<apachelogger> Oo
<seele> and the deb source listed in the help documentation says dapper
<apachelogger> very weird
<Riddell> Tonio_: gosh I never requested it, I've no idea what it even looks like
<apachelogger> seele: the where the what the when?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ?
<seele> oh jeez.. it lists all previous releases.. heh sorry
<seele> i scrolled to the end of the page to see what the final steps were and they are all dapper instructions
<apachelogger> seele: ah, thx for mentioning it
 * apachelogger wanted to tell claydoh about that
<Tonio_> Riddell: you complained kopete shouldn't use several windows :)
<Riddell> seele: URL?
<apachelogger> I don't even see a reason why we would list $previous on the main wiki page
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> should all be moved to subpages
<seele> 4.1.4 is third-party?
<Riddell> second party :)
<apachelogger> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: <Riddell>  kopete is a mess of windows, it should learn to use tabs
<Tonio_> Riddell: <Tonio_>   Riddell: kde3 kopete had tabs by default within kds
<Tonio_> :)
 * apachelogger doesn't think tabbing is a good idea for kopete
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes I know but I havn't looked at the tabs at all
<apachelogger> it disturbs the instantness
<Riddell> I've no idea if it's better or not
<Tonio_> apachelogger: bah it was discussed a lot for kde3, and we got those...
<apachelogger> Tonio_, Riddell: meeting item
<Tonio_> apachelogger: our users are used to them
<apachelogger> Tonio_: the enviornment changed
<Tonio_> hum... true
<Tonio_> on the other side, I don't see the difference with kopete and any other IM...
<Tonio_> all those have tabs by default except msn afaik :)
<apachelogger> google talk doesn't either
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but I'm okay to renegociate this :)
<apachelogger> thena gain google talk got nice plugging
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and people don't use it :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, talking about google talk means talking about 4 official clients ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: most people don't use google talk... I was refering to YM, AIM, and so on
<apachelogger> well, just because everyone else does it, doesn't mean it makes sense
<apachelogger> everyone else stuffs loads of crap on the desktop :P
 * apachelogger fixed neon \\o/
<Riddell> yay!
<apachelogger> now with all new qt-copy patch love :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: meeting?
<Riddell> oh, read wrong
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we'll discuss this item then :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: you are going to package koffice for krushday?
<rgreening> Tonio_: any chance on the network manager plasmoid beng in a PPA?
<Tonio_> rgreening: it is in the archives :)
<rgreening> u uploaded
<Tonio_> rgreening: well it is in NEW at least
<Tonio_> rgreening: waiting for Riddell to have a look :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: ok. I was wondering if a newer snapshot might fix my wep issues
<apachelogger> nothing new there :P
<Tonio_> [ubuntu/jaunty] plasmoid-network-manager 0.0+svn913406-0ubuntu1 (New)
<apachelogger> rgreening: sebas is busy eating
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't you see it ?
 * apachelogger still thinks campKDE is about eating
 * apachelogger continues his never ending bad mood with waiting for mysql to finish testbuilding
<vorian> ScottK: i went back to work sunday, and have been a little busy
<ScottK> vorian: Understand.
<vorian> i was planning on finishing it tonight
<Tonio_> rgreening: according to the svn log, the only fixed are graphical layout fixes...
<Tonio_> rgreening: unfortunatelly I can't svn up right now, as the svn rejects me :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: as it worked with my wpa2/psk, I didn't check all the different things... I'll have a look at wep and standard wpa on friday
<jussi01> apachelogger: is qt 4.5 in neon?
<apachelogger> no
<mrvanes> Riddel: kopete+msn is fixed now! ;)
<Lure> Riddell: any suggestion how to address bug 319230 (with your archive admin hat)?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/319230/+text)
<Sput> apachelogger: it's about swimming too
<rgreening> Riddell: any benefit to building qt4-x11-4.5.0-beta1 in prep for 4.5.0?
<apachelogger> Sput: and drinking I suppose
<apachelogger> and blogging it seems
<apachelogger> but that is about it :P
<seele> has anyone else had weirdness with 4.1.4's konsole?
<ScottK> What kind of weirdness?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it appears to me datadir breaks stuff
<apachelogger> list missing sez: -./usr/sql-bench/limits/msql.cfg
<apachelogger> that should actually be in share/mysql/
<apachelogger> at least it was in 5.0
<seele> ScottK: the scrollbar is on the left side, the font is wrong, when i list, the text isn't lined up, i can't screen -r
<apachelogger> and usr/sql-bench is certainly not very FHSy
<seele> there is a weird space between the _ and my terminal cursor
<ScottK> seele: No.
<ScottK> WFM here.
<ScottK> Except the screen bit I'd have noticed all those.
<smarter> seems to work here too
<smarter> but yakuake is better anyway :p
<seele> argh.. this is a fresh install + upgrade!
<smarter> hmm, didn't see the 4.1.4 bit, I'm on 4.2rc1, sorry
<smarter> I'll try to reproduce what you see on my dad computer which should be on 4.1.4 tomorrow
<ScottK> smarter: In -proposed?
<ScottK> 4.1.3 is in -updates
<smarter> 4.1.4 is in -proposed atm?
<seele> what akonadi backend is used in 4.2 rc1?
<apachelogger> seele: akonadi backend?
<apachelogger> there is only mysql really :P
<seele> hum.. this pim dev says there should be config files in .kde/share/config/akonadi_*
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> seele: are there not?
<seele> no
<apachelogger> btw, I am in #kontact anyway
<seele> oh, heh
<seele> so uh.. downgrading is not recommended
<Riddell> Lure: just don't ship that plugin, remove it from the .orig
<Riddell> Lure: is that code in KDE SVN?
<Lure> Riddell: yes, and Gilles says it is OK (will forward you the e-mail)
<Riddell> mm, that's really not in line with KDE's licence policy
<Lure> Riddell: he has talke with Aaron and Achim
<Lure> Riddell: see my e-mail
<Lure> Riddell: do you know which part of license is not in line with free license requirements. The only one I can see would be Termination
<smarter> !file cycle.h
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file cycle.h
<Lure> but even that one is pretty vague (only for breach of license, which should not be an issue I suppose)
<Riddell> "You may not modify the Documentation." that's not a great start
<Riddell> "This Agreement is governed by the statutes and laws of the State of California" that's not very free
<ScottK> Riddell: Probably OK for Ubuntu since we accept GFDL with invariant sections as OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: where do we accept invariant sections?
<ScottK> Riddell: Dunno.  IIRC I've been told the one place we deviate from Debian on licensing policy is we take stuff with GFDL invariant sections In Main/Universe and they condem them to non-free.
<ScottK> It could be I'm totally wrong about that.
 * ScottK notes this stuff could be better documented.
<Riddell> we differ in other places, notably CC licences
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> yes, it should be documented, maybe I'll get that started at the distro team sprint
 * ScottK would appreciate it.  It's all folklore currently.
<Riddell> Lure: so, not sure about the strict location requirement, so long as there's no documentation included it's OK but now I'm grumpy that he didn't check with kde-licencing
<Lure> Riddell: should we discuss this with kde-licensing? I can talk with gilles, even though he is sure it was taken care of...
<Riddell> Lure: no I'll just check that the location clause is OK (it may well not be) and if it is I'll put a copy of the licence into SVN with a grumpy commit message
<Lure> Riddell: ok, RC tar's will be prepared tommorow morning, so it will be included
<Lure> Riddell: I will then take care of the packages and followup with whatever ubuntu's decision would be (keep it or break to two packages)
<Riddell> Lure: ok, it's fine
<Lure> Riddell: interesting is also this: http://www.adobe.com/products/dng/license.html
<Lure> Riddell: this is supposed to be only about DNG specification, but there are patents involved
<ScottK> Riddell: I hate to be a pest (but not so much I won't do it), but I'd really appreciate getting Bug #318345 done due to a security issue it fixes.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318345 in gutsy-backports "Please backport dkim-milter 2.8.1.dfsg-0ubuntu1 to Intrepid/Hardy/Gutsy" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318345
<Lure> Riddell: not sure if this should be also included
<Riddell> ScottK: I can't imagine you ever being a pest :)
<Lure> Riddell: end of licence claims: "For licensing information on the DNG File Format Specification, which is not included in the DNG SDK, please visit: http://www.adobe.com/products/dng/license.html."
<Lure> Riddell: so I suppose this does not apply to DNG SDK
<Riddell> Lure: indeed not that's just the docs which we don't have
<Lure> Riddell: but only to other implementations under DNG spec
<Lure> Riddell: can you also add comment to the Ubuntu bug?
<Riddell> Lure: yeah
<Lure> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Riddell: Thans.
<ScottK> Thanks even
 * ScottK jogs seele's elbow so maybe she remembers to get the big splash screen stuff for quassel done.
 * jussi01 huggles seele so she remembers the work on quassel is really appreciated
 * Sput gives seele a large cookie jar so she has something to munch on
 * apachelogger buys seele an executive jet, so she can get the huggles and cookies for real .... and can go to akademy :P
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-21
 * ScottK wonders if someone who actually knows something about QT might look at Bug #128538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128538 in qt4-x11 "Qt4/gdb: Cannot step into Qt4 functions (dup-of: 261380)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261380 in qt4-x11 "Packages have invalid .gnu_debuglink" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261380
<Riddell> ScottK: those are true, don't have any ideas on what to do about it though :(
<ScottK> OK.
<jjesse> evenint
<ScottK> New data type?
<ScottK> Goes with oddint?
<ScottK> ;-)
<seele> Sput: doh, for some reason my channel didn't light up when you said my name
<EagleScreen> incorrect working of kpackagekit/policykit-kde
<EagleScreen> i think there is a problem with one of them
<ScottK> EagleScreen: They were just uploaded today, so likely.  Please file bugs.
<EagleScreen> kpackagekit call policykit-kde to autenticate for installing packages, but kpackagekit gives you autentication error before you type password in policykit-kde dialog
<EagleScreen> will jaunty use kpackagekit as its default package manager?
<ScottK> That's the plan.
<EagleScreen> i hope it them to be enough mature
<EagleScreen> i hope for it to be enough mature, sorry
<vorian> ScottK: I am a bit confused about something with the security update.  The version that is in intrepid is 2.6 ( i saw that 2.8.1 was backported today ) 2.8.0 does not exist in intrepid
<vorian> or am I missing something?
<vorian> (which could be the case due to lack of sleep and food)
<vorian> anyone here running jaunty with an amd64? (that could test someting)
<vorian> confrim, actually
<seele> i thought jaunty on amd64 was broken?
<vorian> really?
<seele> i thought i saw someone say it yesterday but i could be wrong
<vorian> works for me™
<vorian> someone reported a segfault bug on kdenlive that i cannot reproduce
<EagleScreen> i have filed bug LP #319419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319419 in evolution "evolution cannot authenticate with imap server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319419
<EagleScreen> !bug 319419
<EagleScreen> sorry I typed it wrongly
<EagleScreen> LP #319459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319459 in kpackagekit "kpackagekit reports an autentication error before you type password in policykit-kde dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319459
<ScottK> vorian: What's the question?
<ScottK> The patch needs to be integrated into a security upload for 2.6
<ScottK> Fixing it in backports doesn't count.
<vorian> i understand, for some reason i was thinking you waned me to patch the 2.8.0 version
<ScottK> no.
<ScottK> Got it straight now then, I guess
<vorian> Yes, thanks
<vorian> ScottK: is the t-test125 relevant to this version?
<ScottK> The test that's in the patch tests for the issue we're fixing.
<vorian> okie
<vorian> ScottK: i just sent you ane email
<vorian> an*
<vorian> pffft
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> vorian: Looks like you've been greylisted.  Any idea how long until your MTA retries?
<vorian> nope, it's gmail
<freeflying> The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.
<freeflying> I still have this error message in jaunty, anyone dose?
<Lure_> can somebody try to open this Qt book in PDF with okular: http://www.qtrac.eu/C++-GUI-Programming-with-Qt-4-1st-ed.zip
<Lure_> it coredumps for me :-(
<Tm_T> I'll try
<Arby> Lure_: works  fine here
<Lure_> Arby: intrepid or jaunty? kde 4.2/rc?
<Arby> Lure_: okular 0.7.2, KDE4.1.2
<Tm_T> Arby: wanha!
<Arby> hardy actually
<Lure> Arby: this is so last year ;-)
<Lure> Arby: but thanks for testing
<Arby> Lure: you didn't ask that, you asked if it works :)
<Lure> Arby: true, and I want to know if older versions work fine
<Tm_T> Lure: works here
<Lure> Arby: so that I can submit proper bug report
<Lure> Tm_T: what do you have?
<Arby> THis is my work PC I'm just about to run the upgrade since I have the office to myself today
<Tm_T> Lure: Intrepid, with KDE 4.2.60-svn
<Lure> Tm_T: I am actually suspecting popler library from jaunty...
<Lure> Tm_T: it says "Error: Illegal annotation destination
<Lure> then coredump
<Tm_T> Lure: could be
<Tm_T> Lure: 64bit?
<Lure> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> hmm, 32bit here
<Tm_T> so dunno if that makes difference too
<Lure> Tm_T: poppler is much newer in jaunty (0.8.7 vs. 0.10.3)
<Lure> any jaunty user around?
<freeflying> Lure: yes
<Lure> freeflying: cay you try open this PDF with okular: http://www.qtrac.eu/C++-GUI-Programming-with-Qt-4-1st-ed.zip
<freeflying> Lure: can not donwload :)
<Lure> freeflying: ups, I do not think 50MB is suitable for e-mailing too ;-)
<freeflying> Lure: get it via a server in french, need some time
<freeflying> s/frecn/france
<Tm_T> freeflying: hmm, firewall again?
<freeflying> Tm_T: seems not gfwed :)
<Tm_T> good
<freeflying> got the ip address resolved
<freeflying> Lure: got the same error
<Lure> freeflying: thanks for testing
<Lure> it looks like it is poppler bug
<Lure> will submit it to b.fd.o
<Lure> bug submited: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19669
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 19669 in qt4 frontend "okular/poppler crash in Poppler::convertAnnotColor when opening large PDF (Qt book)" [Major,New]
<Lure> thanks everyone for testing
<freeflying> Lure: its not because of the size of PDF file
<freeflying> just opened a 81M pdf, works fine
<Lure> freeflying: yes, it looks like it has some annotations that causes crash (from stack trace)
<Lure> freeflying: and it is clear regression, so I hope it will get adequate attention
<freeflying> :)
 * Lure wants to read Qt PDT books ;-)
<Tonio_> hi there
<Lure> hi To
<Lure> ups, he left before my Tab key cathed him ;-)
<jussi01> is the kdesvn broke?
<jussi01> jussi@aaaa:~/networkmanager$ svn up
<jussi01> svn: Can't connect to host 'anonsvn.kde.org': Connection refused
<a|wen> jussi01: think i saw something on the kde planet about a mirror server being down
<jussi01> a|wen: ahh, thanks
<a|wen> jussi01: http://people.fruitsalad.org/adridg/bobulate/index.php?/archives/697-AnonSVN-down.html
<jussi01> a|wen: thanks
<a|wen> np
<Tm_T> jussi01: yes anonsvn is down, and its mirrors too
<Tm_T> jussi01: so without account no svn
<Riddell> apachelogger: pitti is looking for new archive admins
<Tonio_> hum... plasmoid-network-manager stoped working for me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: not replacing knetworkmanager was the good decision... it seems we'll have to work a bit for the plasma applet to work right...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I may contact lubo to get a few informations about his plans
<Riddell> Tonio_: dood, kpackagekit worked perfectly
<jussi01> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: great :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: did packagekit got fixed yesterday ?
<Riddell> dunno, but it works this morning
<Tonio_> Riddell: good :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well no change on my side :) doesn't work
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's packagekit issue
<Riddell> policykit-kde doesn't work though
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what problem do you have with it ? authentication or set permissions ?
<mrvanes> Riddell: any progress on kopete/msn issue? I managed to login to msn exactly once, yesterday. After that, no luck...
<Tonio_> hey jussi01
<Tonio_> mrvanes: same with me :)
 * mrvanes shakes hands ;)
<mrvanes> Tonio_: you aware of hal --configure problems?
<Tonio_> Riddell: since kpackagekit is broken for me, I can't test the authentication part.... but the policykit-kde kcm module lets me set permissions without problems
<Tonio_> mrvanes: not that I know of.... what's the point ?
<mrvanes> # dpkg --configure hal
<mrvanes> Setting up hal (0.5.12~rc1+git20090120-0ubuntu1) ...
<mrvanes>  * Reloading system message bus config...                                                                                                                 [ OK ]
<mrvanes>  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer haldinvoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed.
<mrvanes> dpkg: error processing hal (--configure):
<mrvanes>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mrvanes> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mrvanes>  hal
<Tonio_> ouch... that's bad :)
<Tonio_> mrvanes: better ask the maintainer, since a postinst script may be broken
<mrvanes> but hal runs... nevertheless
<mrvanes> ok, is (s)he around here?
<Tonio_> mrvanes: yeah, that's juste the "configure" step of dpkg that causes problems, but the files are installed...
<Tonio_> mrvanes: last uploader is pitty
<Tonio_> pitti, sorry
<mrvanes> hmm... no pitti around... will mail then
<Riddell> Tonio_: removed policykit-gnome, added policykit-kde, rebooted, ran kpackagekit and now it installs without asking anything
<Tonio_> Riddell: look at the permissions....
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh hmm, it fails to authenticate first time but second time I try it works without popping up the dialogue
<Tonio_> Riddell: policykit can be made to ask for the password or not
<Tonio_> yeah, I have the same thing
<Tonio_> error and then working
<Riddell> ah
<Tonio_> but it's "mostly" working
<Riddell> it pops up the "authentication failed" first
<Riddell> then on top of that the policykit dialogue appears
<Tonio_> yup, that's exactly what I got when kpackagekit was working for me :)
<Riddell> so it thinks it has failed before it even asks for the password
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to say...
<Riddell> but as you say "mostly" working
<Riddell> Tonio_: we should write the MIRs
<Tonio_> yep, that can be fixed, for sure...
<Riddell> those things take so long to process we need to start ASAP
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can write the MIRs, so for kpackagekit, libpackagekit-qt, and policykit, right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh well, and package kit generally
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm sure we can get some help for the little bugs from upstream, since we'll be the first debian based distro using them :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably wait for 4.2 to be release before pinging them
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I may ping glatzor or asac for this part ;)
<Riddell> asac?
<Riddell> glatzor is your man
<Riddell> but just write them and check with glatzor before poking the MIR people
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum asac worked on the packaging afaics :) at least, last changelog output is from him :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll see with glatzor.... starting writting them today
<Riddell> thanks
<Tonio_> you're welcome :)
 * Tonio_ hopes the plasmoid for network-manager will be ready for jaunty.... sounds like won't happen...
<xerosis> on the other hand Tonio_, it works better for me than knetworkmanager did, that's with WPA too
<Tonio_> xerosis: yeah, but that's very random depending the people...
<Tonio_> xerosis: worked for me for 3 days, and then toped working without any reason or any change...
 * Riddell uploads mysql 5.0
<mrvanes> Tonio: managed to trace configure errror back to hald crashing:
<mrvanes> hald[15114]: segfault at 20 ip 000000000042f63b sp 00007fffe8a23040 error 4 in hald[400000+57000]
<mrvanes> hal start doesn't complain, but it doesn't run
<mrvanes> so --configure was right after all!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/amarok-nightly-kdelibs_20090120+svn914292-0neon1_i386.deb : trying to overwrite `/opt/amarok-nightly/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindPulseAudio.cmake', which is also in package amarok-nightly-kdebase
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportPolicykit-KDE
<Tonio_> Riddell: any comments ? so that I can copycat for the other ones :)
<Riddell> looking
<Riddell> "No binaries running as root or suid/sgid." well the whole point is that it does run stuff as root
<Riddell> Tonio_: missing Upstream bug tracke
<Riddell> Tonio_: missing Upstream bug tracker
<Riddell> Tonio_: missing sections 7 to 10 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportTemplate
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: well the root stuff is done within policykit which is already in main...
<Riddell> right enough
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportPolicykit-KDE
<Tonio_> Riddell: if that's okay for you, then I'll make the other ones toonight probably, as I have to go back to work right now :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: "Upstream BTS" should point to a more useful URL
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum....
<Tonio_> Riddell: like https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=policykit-kde
<Tonio_> ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: policykit-kde isn't actually registered in bugs.kde.org
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's my point ;)
<Riddell> so quite possibly there isn't a bug tracker
<Tonio_> Riddell: well there is a bug already, look at my url
<Riddell> that's dolphin
<Tonio_> I know ;)
<Tonio_> there is no policykit-kde product...
<Tonio_> Riddell: what to do in that case ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: "No upstream bug tracker known"
<Riddell> glatzor: ping, we want to write MIRs for packagekit
<Riddell> to get kpackagekit in
<glatzor> Riddell, great
<glatzor> Riddell, I uploaded 0.3.13 to the ppa yesterday
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'll do the kpackagekit and libpackagekit-qt toonight...
<glatzor> Riddell, I would suggest not switching to the 0.4 branch for jaunty.
<glatzor> Tonio_, libpackagekit-qt is part of PackageKit
<Riddell> glatzor: right, stick with what works :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: well not the same source package btw ;)
<glatzor> Riddell, Tonio_ the Fedora release is a little bit later and there have been some late changes in previous cycles.
<glatzor> Tonio_, you are wrong.
<Tonio_> glatzor: hu ? well not for our archives at least...
<Tonio_> glatzor: apt-cache show libpackagekit-qt2
<Tonio_> glatzor: unless I'm missing something...
<glatzor> Tonio_, libpackagekit-qt11 and libpackagekit-qt-dev are binary packages of my packagekit source package
<Tonio_> glatzor: hum then we have a problem :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> W: Unable to locate package libpackagekit-qt11
<Tonio_> glatzor: I guess you're taling about your ppa right ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: atm, kpackagekit usually shipped with a libpackagekit-qt tarball, so we packaged it along with it...
<Tonio_> Riddell: if it's been directly in packagekit source package, maybe we should consider removing our package from the archives no ?
<Riddell> the packagekit archive confuses me
<Riddell> what are the git repositories and which one has libpackagekit-qt?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I usually get libpackagekit from git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/packagekit/PackageKit-Qt
<Tonio_> glatzor: ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: dpkg --i -force-overwrite
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i know ;-)   just wanted to let you know
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it's not like I would do anything about it :P
<glatzor> Riddell, Tonio_ This repository seems to be abandoned.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: noted ;-)
<glatzor> Riddell, Tonio_ the qt part was merged some time ago into the main repository
<Tonio_> glatzor: right, which is a good point in fact
<Tonio_> Riddell: you're the archive admin, and I have to go back to work, so I'm leaving you on that point :)
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you shoot nevi or something?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nevi?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: neversfelde
<Nightrose> fwiw i didn't shoot anyone lately ;-)
<Nightrose> not knowingly at least
<apachelogger> I see
 * apachelogger logs in to revu
<glatzor> Tonio_, Riddell, the kpackagekit package in the ppa is already build against libpackagekit-qt-dev of packagekit
<glatzor> Riddell, I add you to the packagekit team
<Riddell> that's fine then, glatzor will upload the new packagekit at some point and it'll overwrite out libpackagekit-qt-dev
<Tonio_> glatzor: may I susbscribe too please ? I'll probably mostly maintain and test the kpackagekit part :)
<glatzor> Tonio_, what is your launchpad name?
<Tonio_> glatzor: tonio
<glatzor> Tonio_, bzr branch lp:~packagekit/packagekit/kpackagekit-jaunty
<Tonio_> glatzor: thanks
<glatzor> Tonio_, welcome ot ~packagekit
<glatzor> to
<Tonio_> glatzor: super thanks
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'll look at the branch and the packaging, then will update the package along with your next upload
<Tonio_> glatzor: do you have kpackagekit packages on your ppa to ?
<glatzor> Tonio_, right.
<glatzor> Tonio_, I told you so yesterday :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: oh right :) sorry
<Tonio_> glatzor: there are a couple of interesting commits since your initial packaging on kde svn...
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'll give a test and eventually commit if all is fine...
<apachelogger> Tonio_: didn't you package partitionmanager?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: nope, that's on my todo anyway ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but the priority is given to packagekit and so on atm :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll be on my contrib day (aka paid to work on ubuntu ^^) on friday, so I may work on it then
<apachelogger> Tonio_: already on revu it is
<apachelogger> that is why I am wondering :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well I'll just have to revu + fix ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sounds good :)
 * apachelogger gives it a review
<apachelogger> Tonio_: looks like decent packaging actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think it would be a good idea to apply for archive admin? ... since my spare time is rather limited these days
<Riddell> apachelogger: not sure, I heard that only New queue is available through launchpad but New queue is a place where messing up can lead to serious trouble
<apachelogger> well, it's not like I would mess things up, I just wouldn't get very much done ;-)
<vorian> morn
<jjesse> morning
 * apachelogger got chewing gum stuck to his lips
<apachelogger> now that must look weird
<apachelogger> vore: hola
<vorian> aloha!
<apachelogger> jjesse: salut
<vorian> i see we had something happen two hours ago
<apachelogger> vorian: we had=
<apachelogger> ?
 * apachelogger is seriously distracted by that gum on his lips
<vorian> haha
<Tonio_> Riddell: just performed a couple of test...
<Tonio_> Riddell: glatzor kpackaging is a more recent svn snapshot that mine...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just tested he ppa packages and it all works, very nicelly
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should probably wait for those to reach the repos to write the MIRs right ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: what are your plans for upload ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: anf FYI the current kpackagekit svn snapshot ftbfs, I'll look at this
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, don't wait to write the MIR, MIRs take bloody ages to get processed we need to start the process toot sweet
<apachelogger> kde-nightly-kdeplasma-addons-dbg kde-nightly-kdesdk
<apachelogger> kde-nightly-kdesdk-dbg kde-nightly-kdesupport
<apachelogger> sry
<Tonio_> Riddell: right so I'll do them toonight then, as promissed
<Riddell> thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: are there any plans on speeding up the MIR process?
 * apachelogger also notes that kgrubeditor was demoted
<seele> because it doesnt have a maintainer?
<seele> or because it doesnt support grub2?
<Riddell> apachelogger: there are some new members of ubuntu-mir, doesn't seem to have helped
<apachelogger> because it doesn't integrate well with the system
<apachelogger> or rather with the phony way config updates are implemented :P
<seele> ah, i dont know anything about that, heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, there are some usability issues :)
 * apachelogger didn't follow the discussion
<Tonio_> like "the following packages will be removed", and you have to click the "install now" buton to apply :)
<seele> Tonio_: kpackagekit?
<apachelogger> but IIRC the reasons for demoting sounded a lot like workaround-our-broken-implementation
<Tonio_> seele: yeah ;)
<Tonio_> seele: it all works with the ppa version
<seele> Tonio_: yeah.. colomar and i came up with a whole list of stuff.. and the maintainer doesnt want to maintain it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<Tonio_> seele: that's bad..... really bad...
<seele> apachelogger: big surprised
<seele> Tonio_: yeah, so we have two broken choices. unmaintained crap adept or unmaintained less-crap but still crap kpackagekit
<Tonio_> seele: what did the maintainer say then ? perfect like this ? :)
<apachelogger> \o/
<Tonio_> seele: well we can patch for the strings causing problem for example
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<seele> Tonio_: no, that he didn't have time and he was more concerned with the backend than the front end
<apachelogger> shall I write a ruby package manager :P
<jjesse> Tonio_: read the email on the kubuntu-devel list
 * seele will be back in 2 hours.. meeting time
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we should dewatch arts
<apachelogger> actually
<jjesse> he thought the changes were only for kubuntu not kde as a whole
<apachelogger> Riddell: we can compile kdelibs4 without arts, can't we?
<Tonio_> seele, jjesse: will read, thanks
 * apachelogger thinks dropping arts from the archives might make sense
<JontheEchidna> yeah, aRts is certifiably unmainatined and probably shouldn't be in main if at all possible
<jjesse> Tonio_: i offered to work out a help manual and will work on that with the maintainer of kpackagekit
<jjesse> which is more then i got in adept
<Riddell> apachelogger: should be able to yes
<apachelogger>   --without-arts          build without aRts default=no
<apachelogger> Riddell: giving it a try
<Riddell> dunno if that'll need lots of other stuff to be recompiled
<apachelogger>   nateon
<apachelogger>   kvirc
<apachelogger>   knights
<apachelogger> other stuff that depends on arts
<apachelogger> kvirc should be replaced with KDE 4 port I suppose
<ScottK> rgreening was working on a kvirc svn snapshot
<Riddell> apt-cache rdepends libartsc0
<Riddell> lots
<ScottK> It seems reasonably usable to me.
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess we should rebuild all KDE's without arts and file bugs for the other packages
<apachelogger> there isn't really a point in supporting arts considering we have no KDE 3 desktop anymore
<Riddell> yep
 * apachelogger thinks coordinating this would be a perfect minion job ... if we only had minions -.-
<apachelogger> ah, right
<apachelogger> Arby: ping
<apachelogger> :P
 * Arby looks nervous and checks the exits
<Arby> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Arby: wanna coordinate the arts rebuilds?
<Arby> I can try
<apachelogger> setup a wiki page ... announce on the list ... get the packages assigned to somebody
<Arby> give me the five minute summary of what needs to happen
<Arby> besides that^^
<Arby> I have to go in a sec
<apachelogger> that is everything :P
<apachelogger> Arby: just run apt-cache rdepends on the libarts* and arts* packages
<apachelogger> create a wiki table of that for status and assignment tracking
<apachelogger> then spread the word
<Arby> and once the packages are assigned what do people need to do with them
<apachelogger> Arby: make them build without arts
<Arby> ok
<Arby> why do I feel like that's harder than it sounds
<Arby> what's the time frame for this?
<apachelogger> 9.04
 * apachelogger is tired of arts bugs
<apachelogger> Arby: making them build without arts should  be a matter of removing libarts-dev as build-dep and tetsbuiildng
<apachelogger> ...in some cases update .install files
 * apachelogger eats his afternoon snack and watches kdelibs build
<Arby> hmm, I suspect there will be many more questions but right now I need to go do work
<Arby> back later
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did I already like poke you with bug 257089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257089 in amarok "amarok does not save the playlist between computer restarts" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257089
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> and i pasted it in dev
<apachelogger> and no one cared?
<Nightrose> looks like it
 * apachelogger wouldn't either :P
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> I find that feature rather useless anyway
<apachelogger> especiall with Amarok 2
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you testbuild mysql-5.1?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I did with my patch, you said you were going to do more to it
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: where did it install sql-bench to for you?
<apachelogger> ends up in /usr here
<apachelogger> makefile.in says: benchdir_root = $(prefix)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: nevermind, that also happened before our changes
<apachelogger> good thing we don't use autotools
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes same here
<Riddell> apachelogger: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2009-January/002575.html mentioned mysql
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/four.debdiff if you want to counter check
<apachelogger> I basically just changed/removed some leftovers of usr/share/mysql and added the amarok-mysql conflicts/replaces
<ScottK> apachelogger: You should add to Arby's task to check reverse-build-depends of any -dev packages arts provides.
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks good other than whitespace changes
<ScottK> Oddly enough when I was hunting down kdelibs for KDE3 stuff that helps.
<Riddell> apachelogger: post it to the ubuntu-server list and ping zul and mathiaz
<Arby> ScottK noted
<ScottK> Arby: Great.  Thought you were gone.
<Arby> I'll be in and out all afternoon
<apachelogger> Riddell: gotta subscribe first ... kdelibs seems to build just fine without arts
 * apachelogger thinks he should prevent it from building api docs since we don't install them anyway
<glatzor> Riddell, for the packagekit MIR we should perhaps reduce the numbers of packages. AFAIK you don't want to support the gstreamer installer, mozilla plugin or smart and yum backend
<ScottK> Is Ubuntu using packagekit this cycle?
<glatzor> ScottK, Kubuntu as the main frontend and Ubuntu most likely only for jockey
<ScottK> I see.
 * ScottK was hoping they'd do the MIR, but maybe not.
<rgreening> Tonio__: did you figure out the packagekit issue yet?
<vorian> NCommander: ping
<wesley_> Hi guys
<NCommander> vore, semiping
<vorian> NCommander: can your update of plasmoid-toggle-composite wait until friday please?
<NCommander> vorian, sure
<vorian> thanks a million :)
 * seele is disgusted with how many additional packages are required just for firefox
<seele> 76 newly installed, 131MB of disk space
<jussi01> seele: you should install with --no-install-recommends
<jussi01> then you dont get half of gnome
 * jussi01 hates it also
<mok0> I have just reviewed a package that ships the Troll-Tech libraries qtbindings_core, qtbindings_gui, and qtbindings_xml -- where can they be found in Ubuntu?
<rgreening_> hello
<jussi01> heya rgreening
<rgreening> hey :)
<rgreening> was just testing a python irc library...
<jussi01> cool
<rgreening> I was thinking on a future project - plasmoid for irc
<jussi01> rgreening: oooh, a quassel plasmoid :D
<rgreening> heh
<jussi01> hrm... what gmail notify apps are there for kde4 anyone know?
<jussi01> theres an idea... a gmail notification plasmoid! :D
<jussi01> who wants to write it! :D
 * vorian points to jussi01 
<davmor2> jussi01: well volunteered
<jussi01> hrm... who wants to mentor me?
<jussi01> :P
 * jussi01 has no idea where to sgtart even
<davmor2> jussi01: I find at the beginning helps ;)
<jussi01> lol
<JontheEchidna> there was a gmail notification plasmoid on kde-look for KDE 4.0.x
<JontheEchidna> there is an "Incoming Message" plasmoid that is similar, but I don't know if it works with gmail
<JontheEchidna> it would most definitely work with kmail or whatever
<Riddell> apachelogger: meh, he wants to solve both problems at once, was hoping we could just get our stuff sorted toot sweet
<apachelogger> yeah, me too, after all we need to get it into main as well :S
<Riddell> mm
<ScottK> OK.  I tried.
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks, we can wait a couple of days I guess
<apachelogger> KDE needs an option for "only hide notifications when I tell you to"
 * apachelogger only glimpses 30% of the notifications
 * ScottK considers apachelogger needs to apply to the User Experience team and help create some wonderful.
<ScottK> http://spf.pastebin.com/m7b7e14bd for context
<apachelogger> hehe
 * seele sighs
<glatzor> Riddell: you should only promote packagekit, packagekit-backend-apt, libpackagekit-(qt|glib)(11|-dev) and python-packagekit for main inclusion.
<jussi01> seele: whats bothering you? :(
<seele> jussi01: i was sighing at the notification chat.  it never dies!
<seele> hehe
<rgreening> smile seele, we still luv ya
<rgreening> :P
<seele> heh
<seele> apachelogger: so contextual customization is one of those things that is really necessary in a notification system
 * vorian finds the pink coloreded number in irssi enough of a notification
<jussi01> vorian: meh :P
<vorian> yep, it worked
<vorian> :)
<EagleScreen> is bluetooth officialy broken in Kuubntu 8.10?
<Riddell> EagleScreen: yes
<EagleScreen> any workaround?
<Riddell> people had patches, not sure what happened to getting them doing anything
<Riddell> Tm_T? JontheEchidna?
<jussi01> Riddell: how is it in jaunty atm?
<jussi01> (bluetooth)
<EagleScreen> i havent tested in jaunty
<EagleScreen> I obtain this in intrepid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107846/
<EagleScreen> glatzor what happens with kpackagekit inclusion?
<wesley_> Kmail doesnt work that good, setting it up is a pain in rhe ass
<Riddell> jussi01: I've no idea
<Riddell> EagleScreen: we're working on it
<Riddell> wesley_: oh well
<EagleScreen> well done, thanks
<wesley_> But kmail can act as icon to inform you if ou got new msg ( p unstable right noe )
<wesley_> okay I think konqueror is the one causing the unstablenisch
<wesley_> It is using  1 gb of my memory
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm working on a SRU for kdebluetooth in 8.10.
<wesley_> Probaly because i was searhing on google maps
<wesley_> Is there a way to investigate cpu usage ? Systemmonitor isnt that logical
<Riddell> ScottK: and tonio is doing jaunty?
<ScottK> Tonio__ did already.
<Riddell> so he did
<Riddell> jussi01: ^^ go test
<jussi01> Riddell: oooh, cool. ScottK where are they?
<ScottK> Jaunty is uploaded.
 * ScottK is still in the middle of Intrepid.
<Riddell> jussi01: kdebase-workspace and kdebluetooth
<jussi01> Riddell: Im currently moving, so Ive only the intrepid machine. ScottK, please let me know when intrepid is done
<ScottK> Will do.
<ScottK> Riddell and apachelogger: Did you see <mathiaz> ScottK: If I don't come up with something by Friday, you can upload it.
 * ScottK takes 'you' to mean apachelogger.
<vorian> nod
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes, I already have the package ready :P
<Tonio__> rgreening: for kpackagekit, the point is that our tarballs are outdated..
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Tonio__> rgreening: you can use the "packagekit" ppa and it'll all work like a charm (technically at least...)
 * ScottK notes he didn't say Friday where, so that could be pretty soon.
<Tonio__> rgreening: couple of small issues on the policykit-kde side too
<Riddell> ScottK: Quebec I'd guess
 * ScottK figures AET.
<ScottK> As soon as it's Friday anywhere, we're free to upload.
<Riddell> ScottK: feeling frustrated are we? :)
<Tonio_> ScottK fyi, the latest kdebluetooth disables the kbluelock...
<vorian> so that's about 3:45 am EST thursday, right?
<Tonio_> ScottK is that of any problem for an SRU ? cause you'll break a feature...
<ScottK> Tonio_: Since we have no bluetooth now, any working at all is progress.
<rgreening> Tonio_: ok. Do you know the ppa?
 * ScottK considers a song to the tune of "Do you know the way to San Jose".
<Tonio_> rgreening: Connection now manages Setting's lifespan.
<ScottK> Doesn't quite work though.
<Tonio_> rgreening: this commit could be fixing our networkmanager problem :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: testing ;)
<rgreening> Tonio_: cool. can we get a new package uploaded?
<rgreening> Tonio_: :P
<Tonio_> rgreening: yup
<Tonio_> rgreening: btw, as it is mostly broken atm, I may consider provide daily updates for that one ;)
<rgreening> Tonio_: whee!!!! :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: testing the build localy and uploading
<rgreening> I don't mind it blowing up on me, so I'll be able to test it as well.
<rgreening> I'm most of the way thought updating the qt4-x11 build for 4.5.0-beta1
<smarter> rgreening: it'll be available for intrepid too? :]
<rgreening> smarter: I'll be building specifically for jaunty. but I don't see why it wouldn't work for intrepid... I'll upload to my PPA to test/build and if all goes well, cp to testing or experimental later...
<smarter> cool
<jussi01> Tonio_: did you break the nm plasmoid in svn? or should I be cleaning my builddir
<Riddell> I doubt Tonio_ did anything in svn
<Riddell> I don't think he has an account
<jussi01> ahh...ok :)
<Riddell> sebas on the other hand, just broke it
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ok
 * jussi01 then decides to wait and see if sebas unbreaks it
<Tonio_> Riddell: policykit-kde changelog : Fixed bug that was causing auth fail before even trying
<Tonio_> Riddell: packaging and commiting
<Tonio_> jussi01 I can confirm it is broken atm...
<Tonio_> jussi01 a CMakeList.txt file is craped...
<jussi01> Tonio_: ahh
<Riddell> Tonio_: rock on
<Riddell> cor, aseigo is on #ubuntu-meeting
<seele> eek
<seele> what meeting is going on atm?
<ScottK> Edununtu
<ScottK> Edubuntu even
<seele> ah hah
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded
<Riddell> backlog http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m5e4bfd0
<seele> that interesting, huh?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<apachelogger>  bug 314016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314016 in kdesdk "Kate is useless for editing code which contains hebrew or arabic" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314016
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that bug travelled quite a bit ;-)
<NCommander> vorian, ping?
<vorian> NCommander: we already chatted (about plasmoid-toggle-composition)
<ScottK> aseigo does a good sell.
<apachelogger> what is he selling?
<seele> kde edu
<Riddell> and plasma
<ScottK> kedubuntu
<Riddell> anyone feel like updating akonadi server tonight?
<ScottK> Which sucks way less than edkubuntu
<vorian> Riddell: already on it
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu session in #ubuntu-classroom
<Riddell> vorian: oh lovely, could you change mysql-server-5.0 to mysql-server-core-5.0  in the build-deps and depends ?
<jussi01> ScottK: why not kubuntu-edu ?
<ScottK> maybe.
<vorian> Riddell: sure thing
 * ScottK wonders why Sput is filing bugs in LP on old PPA versions of quassel.
<rgreening> or kubedutu (pronounced 'could bed you too' and said with a smarmy brooklyn accent)
<Sput> ScottK: I don't...
<Sput> I have never files a LP bug in my life
<Sput> *filed
<ScottK> Sput: Odd.  I guessed Bug #319697 was you.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319697 in quassel "quassel crashes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319697
<ScottK> I quess sputnik isn't an entirely obscure choice for a nick.
<Sput> ScottK: I'd be Sputnick if I used my full nick :)
<Sput> also I don't even use kubuntu :)
<ScottK> Well that's what I thought.  It was confusing.
<Sput> hehe :D I bet
<ScottK> BTW, did you see my crash bug?
<Sput> probably not, I've been busy today
<ScottK> OK, well it's in Redmine when you get to it.
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> dj bobo!
<apachelogger> remixed
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what do we think of shoutcast?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: don't use them tbh
<Nightrose> i mostly listetn o my own stuff
<apachelogger> my own stuff is becoming boring :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: any music recommendations?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can't you amarok like make an album of the week service? :P
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> listen to some counting crows
<Nightrose> or yussuf
<apachelogger> all listened too often
 * apachelogger needs new and fresh and funky music
 * ScottK hands apachelogger some James Brown.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I am not sure how that relates to new fresh and funky :P
 * vorian sends akonadi apachelogger's way
<apachelogger> oh dar
<apachelogger> +e
<ScottK> Could be new to you.
<apachelogger> ScottK: hm, possibly
 * apachelogger could also explore the emo kind of stuff
<ScottK> That's really the only relevant metric for this case I think.
<\sh> whoever provided the kde4.2rcX packages for intrepid...nice work all...thx for that...it looks awesome and runs much better then the old intrepid version
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Schnappi (Original Schnappi Mix)" by Gruttmann, Iris
<apachelogger> \sh: kde 4.1 was crap :P
 * Sput listens to shoutcast all the time
<Sput> amarok has this nice shoutcast directory...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 319683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319683 in amarok "Phonom Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319683
<apachelogger> Sput: IMHO the dir sux
<Sput> well yeah
 * apachelogger thinks about rejecting that bug because he never heared of phonom :P
<Sput> but it's enough to put some streams into your pl without bothering much
<apachelogger> Sput: not if you are me and very elite :P
<Sput> ah right, forgot that one :p
<apachelogger> Nightrose: amarok is one big pool for stupid and displaced bug reports
 * apachelogger doesn't even wana triage there
<Nightrose> apachelogger: tell me about it...
<Nightrose> most of them are sooooooooooooo useless
<apachelogger> "I confirm that problem. I use gutsy,amarok 1.4.7 kde 3.5.8."
<Nightrose> Oo
<apachelogger> why not reproduce it in Amarok 1.1.0 while we are at it
<apachelogger> sure must be worth something
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> jonny is having is talk right now
<apachelogger> like no-one told me :P
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> quilt push -a && quilt import -p2 -P kde_fix_something.diff ../upstream.patch && quilt refresh && quilt push && quilt pop -a
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> refresh and push are for ensuring the -p2 is correct
<apachelogger> ... for kdebase one would need -p3
<JontheEchidna> yeah yeah, all I had gotten to was "dpkg-source -x *dsc" when they told me I was on :P
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> being prepared is everything I guess ^_^
<JontheEchidna> yeah, stupid daylight saving time
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: now I know how to use quilt!
<JontheEchidna> hehe
 * apachelogger thinks JontheEchidna should write a quilt tutorial
<jjesse> +1 from me
<JontheEchidna> it's more like ln -s debian/patches patches; quilt push -a; quilt new patchname.diff; quilt add affectedfiles.cpp
<JontheEchidna> quilt import -p2 -P kde_fix_something.diff ../upstream.patch && quilt refresh && quilt push && quilt pop -a
<JontheEchidna> but the way I outlined in the talk works too, I guess :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no
<apachelogger> quilt import will make new and add pointless
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> it will import the patch as it is
<JontheEchidna> I didn't know that ^_^
<apachelogger> -p2 will ensure it applies properly with the different structure of KDE svn patches
<JontheEchidna> I've been doing it the hard way then, eheh
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but works as well :)
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> obviously, since I have gotten upstream to yell at me :P
<apachelogger> yeah, true :P
<JontheEchidna> here I am, teaching impressionable minds to ruin KDE software :D
<JontheEchidna> accomplishing what years of GObjects, mono and Qt licensing FUD couldn't
<apachelogger> tea => hot => tongue => burnt
 * Nightrose bows before the mighty JontheEchidna
<Nightrose> :P
 * apachelogger goes gets the cuddles
<Nightrose> awww
 * Nightrose cuddles apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> like what do you know ... me asking for cuddles but getting the respond "not noooow, I is watching ze tee veee"
<apachelogger> in exactly that kind of inglish :P
 * apachelogger must remember never to ask in english for cuddles
<Nightrose> :(
<apachelogger> good thing I got Nightrose
 * apachelogger hugs the Nightrose
<Nightrose> indööd
<Nightrose> :)
<ScottK> Well I got the 4.1.4 kdebase-workspace patch for bluetooth to apply.
<vorian> yay
<ScottK> quilt import was total fail for me at any level.
<ScottK> quilt add [long list of files I grepped out of the patch]
<ScottK> patch -p0 <../solid-bluetooth.diff
<ScottK> quilt refresh
<ScottK> did just fine.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you need to understand the magics of quilt import before putting it to use :P
<ScottK> Right, well the magic of quilt has me deeply missing dpatch-edit-patch.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> how about batpatch
<apachelogger> it is catchy
<apachelogger> it is shorter
<Stecchino> could anyone with KDE 4.1.3 kubuntu packages and amarok 2.0.1.1 please try thid: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181338
<apachelogger> it is ruby
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=181338)
<apachelogger> fail
<Stecchino> damn, forgot. b.k.o is broken for everyone
<apachelogger> works for me
<apachelogger> but I don't have 4.1.3 ;-)
<JontheEchidna> b.k.o worksforme
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you have amarok2?
<ScottK> No.
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately I can't test at the moment because of mysql issues
<ScottK> There's a reason I made vorian do all the work.
<apachelogger> ^_^
<ScottK> Plus Kmail is essential for me.
<vorian> hehe
<apachelogger> Stecchino: we are fresh out of 4.1.3 installations with amarok2 it seems
<Stecchino> seems so
<JontheEchidna> and I'm running 4.2 anyway
<vorian> JontheEchidna: do you have amd64?
<apachelogger> Stecchino: maybe you find someone in #kubuntu or #kubuntu-testers
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> vorian^
<vorian> i need someone with jaunty and amd64 please
<vorian> JontheEchidna: are you on jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> I just can't install amarok because I need kmail
<vorian> can you see if the newest version of kdenlive segfaults on you
<vorian> mine does not
<JontheEchidna> kk
<Tonio_> rgreening: lots of commits coming along networkmanager
<Tonio_> sounds good :)
<JontheEchidna> aiee, /me turns on --no-install-recommends
<Tonio_> rgreening: still ftbfs atm, so I'll wait for the build to stabilize to provide an update
<rgreening> Tonio_: that's awesome.
<Stecchino> JontheEchidna: kmail != amarok?
<Stecchino> exuses me should be KMail ^ Amarok (XOR)
<JontheEchidna> Stecchino: akonadi needs one version of mysql, kmail needs another
<JontheEchidna> kmail needs akonadi
<ScottK> See the Jaunty Alpha 3 release notes
<JontheEchidna> er
<Stecchino> amarok needs another you mean. I see, only on jaunty a problem?
<JontheEchidna> akonadi needs one version of mysql, amarok needs another
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna is seriously messed up
<JontheEchidna> yes, I am messed up today
<Stecchino> JontheEchidna: nenver mind, Wednesdays will do that to you
<apachelogger> ~order brain for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<vorian> haha
<JontheEchidna> vorian: ok, just installed it and the startup wizard went just fine
<vorian> hmm, ok
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: A new brain?
<JontheEchidna> ha
<JontheEchidna> no, kdenlive
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> *scratching head*
<apachelogger> ScottK: kds would hide the startup wizard of a new brain I suppose
<ScottK> Probably.
<Tonio_> rgreening: well I hope it'll come to a point we can consider shipping with it.... I wouldn't do that atm :)
<Tonio_> anyone knows if the archives are frozen ?
<ScottK> Just switch and then point everyone who screams upstream for motivation.
<ScottK> Tonio_: No.
<ScottK> They aren't frozen, not I don't know.
<Tonio_> I uploaded policykit-kde, one hour ago, about, and I still wait for the soyuz email....
<ScottK> Might be broken.  Different issue.
<apachelogger> maybe soyuz is hungry again
<Tonio_> hum...... i there a way to see the soyuz queue at some point ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: yeah. Though I think the intent (from the author) is to make it available for distros shipping this spring (like us) and then more general in KDE 4.3
<Tonio_> let work on k3b now ;)
<Tonio_> yep, the all target (ppp/3g, ad hoc and so on) is for 4.3
<Tonio_> but just standard wireless/cable connections for 4.2 would be nice
<Tonio_> as for bluetooth, lots of things are gonna be added to 4.3, now they reached the kde3 functional level....
<Tonio_> I just want something that works for the basics :)
<apachelogger> new cup of tea => hot => tongue => burnt => Nightrose!
 * apachelogger is close to start crying
<apachelogger> darn that hurts
<Tonio_> but of course, the "superkickass" release will be our next LTS, not before
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ^_^
<Tonio_> tea is dangerous, true that...
<Riddell> sue whoever made it
<Tonio_> a senseo coffee machine as one advantage : temperature is always the same
<apachelogger> Riddell: might seriously beat me up if I do that .... or worse ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: isn't the microwave oven to blame ?
<apachelogger> hm, not according to austrian law
<Tonio_> Riddell: what does to "sue" men ?
<Tonio_> aka blame ?
<smarter> Tonio_: faire un procés
<apachelogger> oui oui
<smarter> :]
<Tonio_> smarter: ho ! speaking french ? :)
<smarter> Tonio_: bah oui :p
<apachelogger> oh dear
<Tonio_> we didn't do a french kubuntu day for so long....
<apachelogger> someone needs to write Tonio_ an update
<Tonio_> smarter: je savais pas que t'étais français :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: was replaced by german chitchat at some point
<apachelogger> then that got replaced by english chitchat
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah, I figured that out :)
<wesley_> Is there something that needs to be tested ? Kind off doing nonthing right now
<apachelogger> and now we are not productive anymore because everyone is just chatting
<jussi01> Tonio_: ping me if you notice a fix for nm gets uploaded
<Tonio_> wesley_: I could have tel you to check out policykit-kde, bu soyuz sucks at some points....
<smarter> french kubuntu day?
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<Nightrose> poor guy
<Tonio_> jussi01 there is a fix for the cmake issue, but now there is a code problem :)
<apachelogger> smarter: that is a day @ kubuntu -> french
<wesley_> stupid mac pro mouse has only opne button
<jussi01> Tonio_: hahaha :D ok. if you notice it gets to a working state... :D
<ScottK> wesley_: Two finger drag on the touchpad and click gives you right click.
<Tonio_> smarter: when raphink was arround, since riddell speaks an very good french, it happened we used to go english all day long
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I was more hoping for the cuddles, but fair enough *rug* <.--- all new word shortening rehug ... also looks more rubylike ;-)
<Tonio_> jussi01 yep, sounds nice :)
<wesley_> its a mouse, not a touhpad
<Nightrose> apachelogger: haha ok *cuddle*
<raphink> Tonio_: tu racontes quoi? :p
<smarter> ah, I probably wasn't there at that time :P
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> raphink is suddenly alive again
<raphink> haha
<raphink> :p
<raphink> no I'm busy but my IRC client pinged me :p
<Tonio_> raphink: that you moved away a long time ago !!
<raphink> Tonio_: what?
<raphink> :s
<Tonio_> well you're not very talkative anymore :)
<raphink> :'(
<apachelogger> right, like not social at all
<apachelogger> and that in this channel
<Tonio_> isn't that true ? :)
<apachelogger> if we had an oven we would even do baking in here
<Tonio_> raphink: I still love you, don't mind :)
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> ...
<raphink> haha
<wesley_> Ive kind of a work around for the missing right click, just use short clicks
<apachelogger> ~script add oven m.reply "oh! uh! time for some baking ... hooray :D"
<kubotu> lemme take care of that for you
<apachelogger> ~oven
<kubotu> oh! uh! time for some baking ... hooray :D
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> now we can do baking :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please assign a minion to file a bug about updating Intrepid to 4.1.4?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ping
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'd prefer someone writing a batscritp for that
<Xand3r> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Xand3r: wanna do some work again...? ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Once I upload the bluetooth stuff I expect we'll have a lot of testers and I'd like us to be prepared.
<jpds> ScottK: Do you have time for a main upload?
<apachelogger> long term target should be a script though :P
<Tonio_> ScottK I tested quickly, seems to work correctly, at least for 4.2
<ScottK> jpds: Maybe.  What is it?
<smarter> ScottK: delegating people to delegate work, nice trick :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: wich work? and how hard i have to work?
<jpds> ScottK: bug #319656 - patch attached.
 * ScottK has a bluetooth phone to test with.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319656 in nmap "nmap script engine error" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319656
<apachelogger> Xand3r: file 20 bug reports to track update testing of KDE 4.1.4
<smarter> hey jpds
<apachelogger> ScottK: got a 4.1.3 example bug at hand?
<jpds> hey smarter
<ScottK> apachelogger: Riddell filed the last set and had some magic LP url to find them all.
<apachelogger> yeah, the url to bugs he filed ;-)
<vorian> HI JPDS!!!
<jpds> vorian: HELLO.
<apachelogger> OMG
<apachelogger> CAPS LOCK DAY AGAIN?
<jjesse> zomg ponies
<vorian> UNICORNS!
<apachelogger> UNICORNS > PONIES
<Xand3r> apachelogger: c the query please
<ScottK> jpds: That would take more thinking than I have available right now.
<ScottK> Sorry.
<wesley_> yeah working mouse
<jpds> ScottK: OK; I'll subscribe u-m-s
<wesley_> so whats the policykit-kde  ? ive installed but whjere do i find it
<wesley_> yeah plasma crashed
<apachelogger> ScottK: Xand3r does that filing
<apachelogger> feel free to beat him up if he doesn't finish in time :P
<Xand3r> yes
<ScottK> apachelogger: Great.
<ScottK> Xand3r: Thank you.
<Xand3r> what? wich time? you didn't said something about time
<ScottK> Depends on how long I spend wrestling with quilt, but soon is good.
<Xand3r> hmm kk
<neversfelde> is it possible to package beta software?
<neversfelde> or better is it possible to upload it to jaunty
<vorian> yes, and always
<neversfelde> k, then I will try to make a package of kshutdown
<Tonio_> any testers for k3b ?
<Tonio_> I have no cds there to make tests...
<neversfelde> Tonio_: is there an intrepid version?
<Tonio_> neversfelde: nope :/
<Tonio_> neversfelde: but I can send you the source package if interested...
<jjesse> Tonio_: is k3b a kde4 port?
<Tonio_> jjesse: yes !
<Tonio_> for jaunty, quick and dirty package atm, needs revu and splitting, but seems to start, at least for me :)
<neversfelde> Tonio_: ok, why not. I have two cds left :)
<jjesse> Tonio_: i can try it tongiht
<rgreening> Tonio_: I will
<Tonio_> rgreening, jjesse: http://planetemu.net/temp/k3b
<rgreening> Tonio_: I have a couple of hundred blank cd/dvd I can throw at it
<Tonio_> rgreening: hehe :)
<jjesse> 403 forbidden
<Tonio_> jjesse: gimme a second.... I have to fix this....
<rgreening> Tonio_: gotta love buying in bulk
<jjesse> costco?
<rgreening> If anyone wants to test qt4.5.0-beta1, I just uploaded to my PPA (currently building) - https://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive
<Tonio_> jjesse: should be okay
<jjesse> Tonio_: ok i'll give it a shot tonight
<Tonio_> neversfelde: that's a dirty source package, with svn in it and build as native, but it should build....
<neversfelde> so if there are enough other testers, I should wait for my upcoming jaunty upgrade
 * raphink likes quassel :)
<ScottK> OK.  Well kdebase-worspace with the bluetooth patch is finally building (4.1.4)
 * ScottK wonders what gmm++ is and do we need it for 4.2?
<ScottK> Debian KDE-Qt team just uploaded it to Debian New.
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/batedit.ogv
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ something similar for batpatch maybe?
<rgreening> how do you add the keys for lp ppas
<apachelogger> rgreening: get added automagically
<rgreening> hmm...
<rgreening> compositing under jaunty is regressed for intel video
<rgreening> slow as fark
<rgreening> :(
<Tonio_> rgreening: this is my only bg complain about kde4 in fact.... compositing is better integrated, but slower than in compiz
<rgreening> Tonio_: it is actually worse now since I updated to Jaunty from Intrepid. It was quite usable under Intrepid. I think it's to do with needing newer dr/drm and intel video 2.6.0
<rgreening> the new kernel could be the issue, as it uses the new GEM
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the issue is the new x
<apachelogger> you are lucky that intel is an opensource driver and thus works considerable well :P
<ScottK> Having systems with open source friendly drivers is not luck.
<apachelogger> ^_^
<Tonio_> anyone used to debug cmake build problems ?
<Tonio_> I get an issue I can't fix...
<Tonio_> settings/schemas/CMakeFiles/foo.dir/build.make:162: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<Tonio_> the file is deleted during the build...
<rgreening> ScottK: I have to agree. I consciously look for well supported hardware.
<apachelogger> Tonio_: paste the cmakelists of settings/schemas/
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ok
<Tonio_> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/107967/
<Tonio_> I already checked, but can't see anything wrong in it
 * apachelogger thinks Tonio_ doesn't know about batpaste yet ^_^
<Tonio_> apachelogger: about what ???
<apachelogger> :D
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what's it ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I really don't think that stuff related to "foo" ought to be there
<apachelogger> Tonio_: a script to paste a file from shell
<apachelogger> Tonio_: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/batpaste-1.ogg
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the thing related to foo is to be there, believe me :)
<apachelogger> that is avery weird lib name I must say :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: name is crap, true that, but I think this is temporary in fact
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well you know about libcaca or libcucu ?
<Tonio_> that's from a former DPL, french guy
<Tonio_> and the name literally mean : libpoo and libass :)
<apachelogger> oh dear
<Tonio_> strange names do exist at some point :)
<Tonio_> ad those 2 libs are used by a software he worked on called "toilet"
<Tonio_> and that's NOT a joke !
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the same guy wrote the WTFPL licence, btw
<raphink> toilet is a proof of concept of libcaca iirc
<raphink> to turn strings into ascii art
<raphink> apachelogger: libcaca is also used for a plugin for vlc iirc
<apachelogger> colorful names one might say
<raphink> so you can watch videos in ascii art
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~kopf-alexander/+reportedbugs
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's the very Sam Hocevar ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but the guy is shinny, extremely skilled.... so... :)
<apachelogger> :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: k3b is looking ok. I am doing some testing now.... only thing is (like you said) the package needs to be cleaned up. I believe we do not use k3bsetup (it requires kdesu anyway) and of course splitting into k3b and k3b-data...
<apachelogger> rgreening: shouldn't it be like based on KDE 3's k3b packaging?
<rgreening> apachelogger: yes, that's my point I guess.. :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: but Tonio_ already knows that I am sure :'>
 * apachelogger senses the dark side of the force
<Tonio_> rgreening: have you been able to burn something ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the thing is k3b is a pretty complex packaging, lots of deps and so on
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I wanted confirmation it worked before spending time making the packaging clean
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> Tonio_: fortunately you don't have to patch it dead
 * apachelogger always fears kdelibs(4) will fall apart when he touches it ^_^
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yep :)
<Tonio_> let's go for a clean package now !!!
<apachelogger> Tonio_: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-windowslist if you want to do something easy first ;-)
<rgreening> Tonio_: I ripped a CD making an iso. No burn test yet... when I get home later tonight.
<rgreening> ok, going home. will be back laterz
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum... well I'm hot and it's late, so I'll probably concentrate on k3b now I have some kind of motivation ;)
<neversfelde>  /me needs a MOTU für looking at http://tinyurl.com/a7u6s7
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could we have a tag for those, like kde4.1.4?
 * ScottK just lost at chess to his 5 year old, so is clearly not up for anything complex right now.
<apachelogger> Xand3r: could ScottK have tags for the bug reports?
<apachelogger> ScottK: you probably have time to do a plasmoid review, don't you? ;-)
 * ScottK is up to his eyeballs in annoying children and bluetooth for Intrepid.
<ScottK> later tonight probably.
<Xand3r> apachelogger: tags?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: there, send ScottK some cookies
<apachelogger> Xand3r: edit the bug
<apachelogger> the second to last input box is for tags
<ScottK> And some babysitting.
<apachelogger> Xand3r: add kde4.1.4 as tag to all bugs
<Xand3r> apachelogger: all 20 bugs?
<Xand3r> gnaa why
<Xand3r> you said there is nothing to do anymore
<apachelogger> because ScottK can't define a project target properly :P
<ScottK> Or if there's some other LPish way to do it, fine.
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thats mean, all 20 bugs
<Xand3r> i do it only for you
 * apachelogger gives Xand3r a hug and a kiss
<apachelogger> ScottK: sure, if we had a script :P
<Xand3r> apachelogger: you are so genius make one
<apachelogger> on my todo
<apachelogger> more pressing matters right now
<apachelogger> neversfelde: did you like pbuild kshutdown
<apachelogger> +questionmark
<Xand3r> apachelogger: wich tag? kde4.1.4 ?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: aye
<Xand3r> kk
 * apachelogger pokes neversfelde with his laser screwdriver
 * neversfelde sends cookies
<neversfelde> cookies for everyone :D
<Xand3r> hi neversfelde
<neversfelde> hei Xand3r
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ok, whats wrong with kshutdown? :)
<apachelogger> W: kshutdown: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/kshutdown
<apachelogger> neversfelde: that is ^
<apachelogger> install kdesdk-scripts
<apachelogger> run kdemangen.pl /usr/bin/kshutdown > kshutdown.1
<apachelogger> install that as manpage
<apachelogger> maybe also tweak it a bit
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thought that is not necessary, when there is no man kshutdown, choqoK is without manpage too?
<neversfelde> ah ok
<apachelogger> neversfelde: easy enough to create one if the app uses standard kde startup stuff
<neversfelde> is it correct to create an absolutley new package or should I update the existing one?
<apachelogger> same question, same answer :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: there is no point in creating a new package for changes on an existing packaging, don't you think?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: also, debian/watch file would be of use considering the stuff comes from sourceforge
<neversfelde> hmm, advanced task^^
<neversfelde> apachelogger: so it is better to update 1.0.2-1ubuntu1
<neversfelde> ?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: no
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you did not upload that version anyway
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you are refining the revision
<neversfelde> no, but I got doubt, when I saw k3b
<apachelogger> a whole more complex story ;-)
<neversfelde> k :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: shit is done
<apachelogger> neversfelde: if you only add debian/watch or manpage you might be able to find a nice motu to review and upload if he/she is ok with it
 * apachelogger add a note to this advocation
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you know what ???? I mostly inished spliting k3b, and a bad rm -rf came out.....
<apachelogger> Xand3r: language!
 * Tonio_ cries........
<neversfelde> apachelogger: will have a look at it
 * apachelogger hugs Tonio_
<vorian> meh, me updates strigi
<Xand3r> Xand3r: language? what is that? never heard about it
<Tonio_> sometimes I HATE myself....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you should make plenty of copies, or use a vcs, or just not use rm -rf lightly :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: rm -rf *_* is generally fine ;)
<Tonio_> apache rm -rf *.* is a lot more dangerous in my case...
<apachelogger> rm -rf is _never_ good
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I should consider use a vcs, indeed
 * apachelogger only uses rm
<apachelogger> rm -rf goes far too easy wrong
<Tonio_> apachelogger: bah, as long as the man typing isn't an asshole like me..... can be okay :)
<apachelogger> no no, this got nothing to do that :P
<tsdgeos> is luka renko here?
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: not right now .... his nick would be Lure though
<Tonio_> tsdgeos: lure is not there....
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> anyone on jaunty can run a valgrind over okular and http://www.qtrac.eu/C++-GUI-Programming-with-Qt-4-1st-ed.zip this document
<tsdgeos> he reports a crash but the gdb backtrace is quite weird
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: could that be a poppler issue?
 * apachelogger noticed that okular crashes on pretty much every pdf in jaunty
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: i'm with my poppler maintainer hat here
<apachelogger> ok :)
<tsdgeos> poppler 0.10.3 is totally fine here opening that pdf though
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/108039/
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: can it be that okular hasn't been recompiled after poppler 0.8 -> 0.10 update?
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: entirely possible
<apachelogger> lemme check
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: indeed, didn't get rebuilt :)
<apachelogger> *preparing upload*
<tsdgeos> can you rebuild it? the backtrace doesn't make much sense either
<neversfelde> is it possible to create a watch file with a zip packed source?
<wesley_> 720 p why does it ask so much off your system ? I Dragonplayer the sound doesnt go right, and vlc doesnt seem to handle it
<apachelogger> neversfelde: don't think so ... get-orig-source would work better anyway
<neversfelde> mhh
 * ScottK votes after we get 4.2.0 done we build them all twice in a row to see if they rebuild.  kdebase-workspace in Intrepid does not.
<vorian> ScottK: good idear
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/4:4.1.96-0ubuntu2
<tsdgeos> so i can tell the man that try the new package when ready, right?
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> tx mate
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: thanks for pointing it out :)
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: not sure it's the problem, but it's the only thing i can think of
<tsdgeos> it's good to have responsive people on the distro side :-)
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: it very likely is, I started noticing this only a couple of days ago, and poppler 0.10 got uploaded jan 19
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I will not finish the k3b package before friday, and I'll require revu even if that could be avoided....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ready to help on that point ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: 4 eyes are better than 2 for this one :)
<apachelogger> we have 4.2.0 coming up... but yeah I should be able to help with that :)
<apachelogger> vorian is doing the coordinator job anyway ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: there is no emergency with k3b, since that's a svn snapshot, I'll commit a lot of packages before the release :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll be full time available on friday, so if you need help for kde.... I can help :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also you ninjas might be organised your way...
<apachelogger> that would mean spending that day to get a ninja envrionment ;-)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas
<Tonio_> yep, that's my point.... but since I'm really back now, we'll have to do that one day :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: things change too fast.... as was only offline for a few month.... and I feel lost in the processes :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but the team grown up considerably, which is really, really good :)
<apachelogger> constant improvement on every aspect
<Tonio_> yeah, but it's hard to feel lost that quick, to be honnest :)
<ScottK> If we can get the NM plasmoid and K3B done, we might have a KDE3 free CD soon
<vorian> apachelogger: you have strigi mail, we'll need for kdelibs
<Tonio_> it'll take a couple of weeks before I feel really comfortable :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: all the more reason to not be offline for a few months ;-)
<ScottK> Which means there's some hope of everything fitting
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that was not my choice :)
<apachelogger> yah yah :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: lost girlfriend and appartment, then went to some depression.... then back, and happy to live again :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but you know the story....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: we are good with therapies as well
<Tonio_> ScottK NM will be done for sure, no idea of k3b status, to be honnest
<wesley_> Losing your girl can make you really sick :(
<apachelogger> Tonio_: Nightrose certainly has her tricks to make one feel better
<apachelogger> oh, hold on that could sound wrong
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah, but at those moments, simply getting in front of the computer was a nightmare...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: haha
<Tonio_> wesley_: and you don't have the details.... that break was particularly rude :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: good to have you back anyway :)
<Tonio_> wesley_: a few month before getting married, in the meantime you're trying to have a baby, and have apparently not any problem
<wesley_> Thats ofcourse not good, but its teribel
<Tonio_> wesley_: and you're announced she's been cheating with you for 7 month :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: happy to be here again :)
 * Nightrose slaps apachelogger
 * Nightrose hugs Tonio_
<Nightrose> ;-)
<wesley_> Tonio_ I had that to with a girlfriend, your senses should had say you something ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: now that was completely unintentional :P
<Nightrose> jaja :P
<ScottK> wesley_: Please be nice
<ScottK> wesley_: You've been warned before.
<Tonio_> wesley_: nope, I'm good now
<apachelogger> Nightrose: my bf always says "it just happened to sound weird" in such situtations
<wesley_> I mean it good ScottK, you read it wrong\
<Tonio_> wesley_: I have been able to understand I deserve a lot better than this
<apachelogger> Nightrose: for some reason he ends up in a lot of those ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe right....
<Tonio_> wesley_: I'm the good and nice person of the story
<Tonio_> but Riddell and seele saw me a couple of days after it happened.... it was terrible :)
<wesley_> Tonio_ Thats what I try to tell me when my ex left me, few months later she starts poping up in my head
<wesley_> My relation is on a break, I hope to make it up with valentijn day
 * Nightrose thinks we should talk about nicer things
<Nightrose> like kpackagekit
<Nightrose> or quassel
<Nightrose> or k3b
<apachelogger> kpackagekit = broken
<Tonio_> Nightrose: or sex ? ;)
<wesley_> k3b sounds okay
<apachelogger> quassel = not finished
<Nightrose> :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kpackagekit -> working with the ppa version, in the repos soon
<apachelogger> k3b = borken, KDE 3 and not finished untested pre-alphaware
<wesley_> I can test kpackagekit, but k3b not, i dont have a dvd drive
<Nightrose> apachelogger: see - lots of nice stuff to work on ;-)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: kpackagekit -> not finished then :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sure not
<Tonio_> apachelogger: anyway, jaunty will be released with unfinished components, ut that's life
 * apachelogger is happy with whatever stuff we have in jaunty as long as the translations are flawless
<Tonio_> the target is kick the harse of gnom with the next LTS, right ? ;)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, 9.04 will be direct upgrade target of 8.04 (since we skipped 8.10 in the autoupdate)
<apachelogger> so a considerable amount of usability should be available ;-)
<wesley_> Thats kind off disapoints me sometimes that for last 2 releases not everthing is finshed, but i have trust in 9.04
<Tonio_> apachelogger: bah kpackagekit is not worse than what we had all those years
<apachelogger> agreed
<wesley_> kpackage start
<apachelogger> wesley_: software is never finished
<Tonio_> wesley_: consider OSX 5 years ago
<wesley_> Lol
<Tonio_> wesley_: not everything was finished, since the transition was really badly done
<wesley_> I had run 0s 9
<Tonio_> they restarted from scratch at any point
 * apachelogger counts on ubuntu for introducing a break in the foundations
<Tonio_> they missed so many features and applications
<Tonio_> and what about now ? it's wonderfull
<wesley_> If you ask me Osx is not better then Linux, java doesnt work like it should
<Tonio_> we have to think about kde4 on the long term
<apachelogger> Tonio_: reviews are done short term not long term ;-)
<Tonio_> wesley_: osx is 10 times better than linux, point, nothing to be discussed there :)
<wesley_> What about the ugly blue shadows when composting is off?
<Tonio_> wesley_: but nobody has to disable it :) that's the true story
<wesley_> I talking about kde 4.2
<Tonio_> wesley_: what about the horrible TTY when X.org is off ? same question
<Tonio_> ah ;)
<Tonio_> wesley_: well maybe we should disable shadows by default....
<Tonio_> they are making compositing a lot slower in any case...
<apachelogger> can't
<apachelogger> they are necessary for oxygen
<wesley_> I havent reported anything to kde, but those shadows look ugly when composting is off
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I diable them, and didn't see any problem
<apachelogger> the one and only reason you have these blue frames when compositing is off
<apachelogger> people where complaining about not being able to differ where one window starts and the other ends
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what do you mean by "necessary" ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: if we turn them off people will come complaining about that again
<wesley_> But still that blue line doesnt look nice, and Kwin doesnt work properly, because intel drivers are f@#ked off, they perform way below
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I don't see that "start/end" point ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what's the story ?
<wesley_> Kpackage-kit seems not to fetch the sources
<apachelogger> Tonio_: the problem is that oxygen is designed for displays with good contrast, with desktop effects turned on and a certain color setting
<neversfelde> ah get-orig-source
<neversfelde> :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: if the parameters change flaws by design appear, such as window frames not being very good to differ on crappy displays without desktop effects
<wesley_> Should i provide the konsole out put off kpackage kit ?
 * apachelogger needs to go to bed
<apachelogger> ~order bed
 * kubotu is placing a cot for apachelogger in the corner of #kubuntu-devel.
<apachelogger> nini
 * wesley_ needs to travel trough time
<wesley_> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/108048/ Kpackage doesnt seem to be configured right, and the state i see it is in, its useless, the sources are fetched, and can find any packages
<Tonio_> good night everyone...
<Tonio_> wesley_: that's known issue, and a problem with packagekit itself...
<Tonio_> wesley_: the packagekit ppa has valid and working packages, they'll be in the archives soon
<wesley_> Okay, I just though lets take a look
 * Tonio_ beds, btw
<Tonio_> wesley_: you are right, since those are in the archives :)
<Tonio_> and you couldn't know about the ppa :)
<Tonio_> rgreening, apacheloggeranother major upload for NM plasmoid ;)
<wesley_> hehe, I know kpackage kit from fedora, but if you ask me it was slow
<glatzor> Tonio_, wesley_ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2009-January/003590.html
<Tonio_> 30 new files in the svn
<Tonio_> glatzor: great !
<Tonio_> glatzor: will you consider uploading kpackagekit or want me to do it then ?
<wesley_> thats much, but i never look at those pages, I am a normal user, i see me as a advanced user
<Tonio_> glatzor: current svn snap ftbfs, so maybe your package is the one to upload :)
<glatzor> Tonio_, actually I am not very familiar with KDE. So perhaps you should do this.
<wesley_> Its KDE that I still use Linux
<Tonio_> glatzor: no pb
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'll keep the package on your ppa and your your bzr branch in the future instead of the kde's
<Tonio_> glatzor: probably better to maintain this way then
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'll upload tomorrow, no pb
<Tonio_> wesley_: I think packagekit isn't slow on fedora
<Tonio_> yum probably is ;)
<Tonio_> or the packagekit-yum backend ^^
<wesley_> yeah can be, but it taked not long and i was installing kubunyu
<wesley_> kubuntu is still one of the more default kde
<Tonio_> wesley_: I also use fedora
<wesley_> I use osx and kubuntu
<Tonio_> great distro, but globaly slow, also not as much as opensuse :)
<Tonio_> I use windows XP, 2003, OSX, kubuntu, ubuntu, fedora, opensuse and vista :)
<wesley_> but havent loggen in anymore on osx
<Tonio_> but well, I'm a kind of nerd when doing this
<wesley_> Tonio on a pc ?
<Tonio_> wesley_: I have a mac, with osx, vista and kubuntu installed
<Tonio_> and I use VM for the others
<wesley_> Ah okay, i have a intel atom 330
<Tonio_> and on a regular basis I mostly use windows XP, osx and kubuntu
<Tonio_> wesley_: ah.... :)
<wesley_> I didnt even fix grub to add osx
<Tonio_> impressive
<wesley_> Its still there though
<Tonio_> does it work well ?
<wesley_> Yes works like a sharm, but only mic doesnt work, everthing else works ( You know its osx 8x
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> I kinda love osx, but as I decided to boycott apple, I'll have to stop using this now :)
<wesley_> Its not really something they like that you talk about, anyway I have my acer running to osx, bought me a usb wlan for 20 and have internet now
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> well I'm sorry but it's really late in france.... I have to go sleep !
<wesley_> But on  the atom works kind off out of the box, with a osx86 distro
<Tonio_> seya tomorrow
<wesley_> 00:59 here
<Tonio_> wesley_: same here :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-22
<wesley_> nl
<Tonio_> wesley_: and I wake up at 6...
<Tonio_> so time to go I guess :)
<wesley_> no i am workless
<wesley_> goodbye
<Tonio_> wesley_: seya !
 * ScottK learns about  bzr push :parent
<wesley_> whats that ?
<ScottK> Pushes a bzr branch back where it was branched from.
<wesley_> aha, i am bored
<wesley_> man 720 doesnt seem to run that good
<neversfelde> is a get-orig-source rule necessary, everytime I repacked the source?
<jjesse-dell9> evening
<wesley_> I should use messages like contact person has left the chat use more often
<jjesse-dell9> interesting couldnt input text on quassel until i quit and started again
<ScottK> jjesse-dell9: Split client/core?
<jjesse-dell9> ScottK: no core with internal server
<ScottK> OK.  No idea then.
<jjesse-dell9> trying to figure this out
<ScottK> neversfelde: Most MOTU won't advocate without it.
<neversfelde> ScottK: thanks, I should provide one with plasmoid-windowslist then
<ScottK> neversfelde: Yes.
<ScottK> neversfelde: You need to version your build-dep on libplasma-dev to 4.1.96~ or higher
<ScottK> Due to your CMake patch it won't work on earlier ones.
<ScottK> neversfelde: Also add a comment to the patch explaining why it's needed.
<wesley_> hehe she says she goes offline, but then she shows up again
<Ramblurr> any news regarding nvidida drivers version 180.22 ?
<ScottK> It's not really a Kubuntu issue.
<jjesse-dell9> in quassel is there a way to notify on all events?  only see notifications of my nickname
<jjesse-dell9> what channel is kpackagekit maintainer in?  #packagekit?
<Nightrose> jjesse-dell9: i think people said he is not online much
<Nightrose> mostly email
<jjesse-dell9> Nightrose: thanks
<jjesse-dell9> question on the lcd weather plasmoid, if i am not connected to the internet when it starts up, it never updates
<jjesse-dell9> if i close the lcd weather applet then open it back up connected to internet it works again
<ScottK> So I've lost non-root write access for the 2nd time in a week.
 * ScottK starts to thing running the kernel from -proposed wasn't a great idea.
<ScottK> thing/think
<vorian> look at bug 316849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316849 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 "mysql-server-5.1 5.1.30-2ubuntu3 fails to install/upgrade / doesn't start - skip-bdb option unsupported (amarok)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316849
<vorian> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Looks like
<_neversfelde> re again, probably not long
<neversfelde> ScottK: I added a get-orig-source rule and the libplasma version but where should I add a comment of the patch
<neversfelde> for plasmoid-windowslist
 * vorian whispers 'changelog'
<neversfelde> vorian: there is a description
<vorian> what do you mean?
<neversfelde> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-windowslist
<vorian> neversfelde: that patch allows the plasmoid to build against the new libplasma-dev
<neversfelde> yes, but I added a description to changelog
<neversfelde> is it not good enough?
<vorian> it really doesn't have anything to do with the buildsystem change
<neversfelde> ah ok, I thought
<vorian> you were close
<neversfelde> and copied it somewhere
<neversfelde> thanks
<vorian> that patch fixes pre 4.1.96 plasmoid/plasma stuff
<vorian> no problem
<neversfelde> uploaded again
<NCommander> Riddell, ping
<ScottK> vorian and neversfelde: Lintian will whine at you if your patch doesn't have a description in it.  For quilt it is freeform text before the start of the patch.
<neversfelde> ScottK: do you know an example?
<ScottK> Look at the qt-x11 packages.  They are chock full of commented patches from the Trolls.
<neversfelde> ScottK: ty
<ScottK> YW
<nixternal> what is that webpage that apachelogger uses to figure out the best time for a meeting?
<nixternal> nevermind, found it
<nixternal> doodle.com
<neversfelde> nixternal: doodle?
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> added the description
<neversfelde> puh :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Can you do a bit of sponsoring for vorian?
<vorian> or that
<nixternal> I am unable to right now...working on getting a snapshot out for our QA team
<vorian> no big deal
<nixternal> I am kind of screwed right now because we restructured on friday, which means I took on the jobs of 2 previous people
<nixternal> I am about to head up to the gas station and see if they are hiring
<vorian> :o
<a|wen> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Pong
<ScottK> a|wen: ^^
<a|wen> ScottK: have you had time to look at kdesvn (just wanted to know if you had any comments/questions)?
<ScottK> Haven't had a chance to look.
<a|wen> okay, no problem
<a|wen> do you have anything atm which needs to be done / looked at (have some time later today for stuff)
<ScottK> Packaging or coding or either?
<ScottK> BTW, I CAN haz bluetooth.
<ScottK> Riddell: kdebase-workspace for 4.1.4 uploaded to intrepid-proposed.
<a|wen> packaging or testing mostly
<ScottK> What are you running?
<a|wen> intrepid with 4.2rc2
<ScottK> Not sure then.
 * ScottK looks at vorian.
 * ScottK needs 4.1.4 testers.
<ScottK> If you wanted a coding thing to look at http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/01/todays-tip-turning-off-fancy-schmancy.html seems useful.
<vorian> ScottK: i run jaunty, sorry
<ScottK> Right, but anything you know of needs testing?
<vorian> not off the top of my head
<a|wen> ScottK: i have an eeePC with me which run "stock" intrepid ... will look at upgrading that to 4.1.4 while i'm in class later today
<ScottK> a|wen: Great.  Thanks.
<a|wen> were you referring to the plasma configuration dialog thing? ... it want make it for 4.2?
<ScottK> I was.  It won't make it upstream, but if you could produce a patch for 4.2 we could add it locally the then push it up into 4.3.
<ScottK> Generally we want to package as many interesting plasmoids as we can this cycle.  That's also useful.
<a|wen> ScottK: from the link you gave: "Update: A patch for this has already shown up on the plasma devel list. Nice.." ... so we pretty much just need to find that mail
<ScottK> Ah, even better.
<a|wen> :)
 * a|wen starts searching
<a|wen> ScottK: http://reviewboard.vidsolbach.de/r/331/diff/ ... and the comment from Aaron Seigo to it was "Ship it!"
<ScottK> Good enough for me.
<a|wen> do we know in which of our packages it belongs? kdebase-workspace?
<ScottK> That's what it looks like.
<a|wen> good; didn't want to start out with the wrong one
<ScottK> If you're up for it, I'd suggest adding it to our current package locally and then if it works for you, kvetch at vorian to make sure the patch gets into our 4.2.0 packages (he's coordinating packaging of 4.2.0)
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll do that
<ScottK> a|wen: Great.  It's good to have you back.
<a|wen> good to be back :)
<a|wen> ScottK: our kde-packaging is in bzr, right? is it in lp:~kubuntu-members?
<ScottK> a|wen: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu
<ScottK> Yes.
<a|wen> thx
<ScottK> Riddell: New kdebase-workspace in intrepid-proposed is currently building (StevenK accepted it).  kdebluetooth is also uploaded and needs accepting (unless he gets to it).
<ScottK> I got at least as much bluetooth as I had before, so it's progress.
<vorian> ScottK: i give up on these symbols, clearly not anywhere near my ability
<ScottK> vorian: OK.  I'm heading to bed here shortly (bluetooth is all I'm going to manage tonight).
<vorian> yay
<vorian> sleep well then
<ScottK> If someone wants to do some bug stuff, all of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=kde4.1.4 need tagged needs-verification.
<a|wen> rather verification-needed
<ScottK> That's it. Thanks.
 * ScottK isn't very good with the paperwork.
<a|wen> i'm just as bad remembering tags ... (except the SRU ones; try to do a lot of SRU testing when possible)
 * a|wen starts tagging while waiting for a download
<a|wen> ScottK: should anyone be subscribed to the bugs as well (sru-verification)?
<ScottK> a|wen: I think so, but I don't recall for sure.  The wiki page tell all I'm pretty sure.
 * ScottK really needs to get to bed.
<a|wen> doesn't look like it from the wiki ... but last time i had an sru where they weren't subscribed they did complain a bit
<ScottK> For Main, it's ubuntu-sru I think.
<ScottK> But I wouldn't swear to it.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<a|wen> ScottK: are the packages uploaded?
<a|wen> ScottK: or is it approval we are looking for?
<ScottK> 4.1.4 is in -proposed.
<a|wen> good ... thx
<ScottK> The update to kdebase-workspace to get bluetooth working is buildng now.
<a|wen> cool :)
<a|wen> night ScottK ;)
<a|wen> ScottK: all 4.1.4 bugs tagged and sru-verification subscribed
 * a|wen leaves for a while ... only one inet connection and is going to upgrade his other machine to 4.1.4
<jussi01> Riddell: I mentioned a logout problem to you a few days ago, (straight logout when clicking on the shutdown plasmoid) and you mentioned that usually happens when ksmserver has crashed. however, ksmserver is running, and its still happening. any other ideas?
<Riddell> jussi01: nope
<jussi01> Riddell: ok then. Ill file a bug :)
<a|wen> Riddell: if an lp:~kubuntu-members branch of a package is still listed as "unreleased" for a package that is actually released, how to go about that?
<Riddell> a|wen: commit the fix
<Riddell> a|wen: did you have a package other day that needed review?
<a|wen> okay, thx
<a|wen> Riddell: yes, kdesvn - http://awen.dk/packages/kdesvn/
<Riddell> a|wen: looks fine, uploading
<a|wen> Riddell: thx
 * a|wen- hates being kicked out due to laggy inet
<ScottK> a|wen-: Thanks.
<jussi01> sad... the only decent qt4 browser is closed source
<ScottK> Riddell: I messed up kdebase-workspace for Intrepid (didn't actually apparently do something I thought I had. New one in a moment.)
<a|wen-> ScottK: np
<a|wen-> ScottK: Riddell has just looked at kdesvn ... so you get away this time
<ScottK> I saw.  Thanks Riddell.
<a|wen-> ScottK: just a note ... the lase release in jaunty of kdebase-workspace wasn't committed to bzr; i've just shuffled the missing bits up (would result in a build error if you took it directly; so that might be your backporting error?)
<a|wen-> s/lase/last/
<ScottK> a|wen-: No.  This is Intrepid and when I was moving my changes out of the chroot I was building in, I messed up.
 * ScottK does note that someone ought to ping Tonio about that.
<a|wen-> ScottK: okay ... then just ignore
<Riddell> guess I'll write those packagekit main inclusion reports
 * a|wen- was about to ping Tonio ... but he wasn't there
<ScottK> Maybe even the NM plasmoid too ....
<Riddell> ScottK: does it work?
<jussi01> which svn still doesnt build...
<Riddell> although given the speed of MIRs pre-emptive is not a bad idea
<ScottK> Apparently not with wep, but someone said they had wpa working
<ScottK> err wpa2 I think.
<jussi01> current svn isnt building, just tried again then...
<jussi01> hrm, cleaned builddir and starting again. lets see if it compiles now
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept kdebase-workspace and kdebluetooth in intrepid-proposed (kdebluetooth has a versioned build-dep so it'll just depwait until workspace builds)
<Riddell> ScottK: what's the bug number?
<jussi01> yeah, nm plasmoid, current svn still not building
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug 280997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280997 in kdebase-workspace "solid-bluetooth needs update for bluez 4.x" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280997
<ScottK> Back in a bit.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm headed back to bed for an hour.  Is there anything else you needed for workspace and bluetooth on Intrepid?
<Riddell> ScottK: that's fine
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<Riddell> vorian: new soprano is out http://soprano.sourceforge.net/node/28
<Riddell> vorian: debian has packaging in their branches/kde4.2/packages/soprano/debian
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted (although normally only pitti is trusted to accept SRUs for main but it can't get more broken in this case)
<Lure> apachelogger: kdegraphics failed to build - missing quilt as build-depends
<Lure> apachelogger: can you upload the fix or should I find some other core-dev to sponsor fix upload?
 * Lure needs working okular
<Riddell> Lure: I can if you commit to bzr
<Lure> Riddell: will try (did not use new bzr model until now)
<Lure> Riddell: this bat* scripts just obscure stuff - where are bzr branches for kde packages?
 * Lure just want to work directly with bzr
<Lure> I suspect it is lp:~kubuntu-members/kdegraphics/ubuntu
<Lure> uf, but it does not have apachelogger's change in changelog...
<Riddell> Lure: that's the one
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will merge in apacheloger's change too - it was anyhow just upload to trigger rebuild
 * Lure is not sure how kdegraphics has built before withou quilt
<Riddell> Lure: it doesn't need quilt if there's no patches, maybe a patch was added recently?
<Lure> Riddell: probably
<Lure> Riddell: it is patch to fix arm build
<Riddell> pesky arm
<Lure> Riddell: commited
<vorian> Riddell: thanks. i'll grab it next
<apachelogger_> who is getting grabbed?
<apachelogger_> ScottK: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/quilt-edit-patch.ogv
<Lure> apachelogger: hi, I have commited fix for kdegraphics build (missing quilt build-depends)
<Lure> apachelogger: can you or Riddell upload it to get my okular working?
<Lure> apachelogger: btw, your upload was not in bzr, so I merged it in from package
<apachelogger_> Lure: did you testbuild?
 * apachelogger_ noticed earlier that said patch does not apply
<apachelogger_> in fact, I think the whole patches dir should be removed completely
<Lure> apachelogger: no, as my overheating laptop is currenlty busy with digikam
<apachelogger_> launchpad diff from ubuntu1 to my ubuntu2 will know
<apachelogger_> Lure: just take a look at the diff
<Lure> how did then ubuntu1 upload work?
<apachelogger_> without patches dir
<Lure> apachelogger: so it was in bzr by accident!?
<apachelogger_> that is one of the problems that occur if ninja packaging is not centered around the branch but around the source
<apachelogger_> Lure: more like not removed at all
<Lure> apachelogger: ninja packaging confuses me
<apachelogger_> +1
 * Lure uses normal bzr or debdiff rather ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's a start.  Part of the idea though would be to not have to do the quilt add foo step.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: that would take away 45% of why quilt is superior
<ScottK> I'd like to be able to just toss a patch at the tmp and have it work.
<apachelogger_> if you run with -t it would take away another 45%
<apachelogger_> remaining 10 % is quilt import I suppose
<apachelogger_> ScottK: you should use import
 * Riddell still not convinced quilt is superior
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd say it takes away a substantial chunk of why quilt is annoying.
 * Lure too
<apachelogger_> ScottK: use import :P
<apachelogger_> Riddell: in either way it is faster
<ScottK> apachelogger: Well that didn't work at all on the bluetooth thing
<apachelogger_> ScottK: read the doc before you try using superior software :P
<ScottK> I tried every -p option more than once and ended up with empty patch every time.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Read man quilt and the Debian how to several times.
<ScottK> All lack a good example of import actually working.
<apachelogger_> now that can be fixed
<apachelogger_> for now back to work
<ScottK> So don't bitch about my lack of reading what's not written.
<ScottK> It's almost like bzr.
<ScottK> "Why aren't you using this option that isn't actually documented.
<ScottK> "
<Riddell> I've found bzr to be very well documented
<Riddell> and also good enough that it doesn't need documentation
 * ScottK didn't know about bzr push :parent until he asked on #bzr.
<ScottK> Riddell: It does have a lot of documentation.  It's perhaps I don't use it enough to get through stuff like knitted double stacked branches (I know that's slightlyl made up) and what the difference is.
<Lure> I noticed another thing while moving digikam package to kde4.mk: *.install are relative to debian/, while with cmake.mk (used before) it is relative to package base - is this kubuntu specific change in kde4.mk?
<Riddell> it's a debian kde packagers change I think
<ScottK> It is and it's bloody annoying.
 * ScottK had to do the same change when moving quassel to kde4.mk.
<Riddell> bug 320028  bug 320012  bug 319998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320028 in plasmoid-network-manager "main inclusion report for plasmoid-network-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320012 in kpackagekit "main inclusion report for kpackagekit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319998 in packagekit "main incluson report for packagekit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319998
<cbr> the network manager plasmoid wont connect to wifi networks for me :(
<ScottK> cbr: Using WEP?
 * JontheEchidna huggles whomever is responsible for co-installable amarok and kmail
<JontheEchidna> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS3216921374.html
<JontheEchidna> KDE is winning ^_^
<cbr> ScottK: both with wpa-psk and no security
<ScottK> cbr: OK.  Recently WEP was reported not working.
<cbr> i went back to nm-applet
<cbr> works fine except it wont connect to wifi network @ one building in school
<cbr> but that's a linux issue for some reason
<cbr> doesnt work with network-manager nor wicd
<cbr> windows people dont have problems
<freeflying> cbr: whats type of your wifi module
<cbr> intel's 3945abg
<cbr> but another guy uses kubuntu on his laptop too and i doubt he has the same wifi hardware
<cbr> but it fails for him too
<freeflying> cbr: mine intel 4965 works fine
<cbr> it kind of associates with the AP but can't get DHCP reply
<cbr> it just waits for it and fails
<freeflying> with nm or wicd, wep/wpa
<cbr> yeah, works for me for most networks too
<cbr> but fails @ that building
<cbr> the only thing that's different from most networks is that it's 802.11a
<cbr> it also supports some handover function between AP's
<cbr> but dont know whether that's relevant
<Lure> cbr: it may be some timeout issue (slow dhcp response)
<Lure> cbr: timeouts were raised a bit with 0.7, but may not be enough for all AP
<cbr> can i somehow manually change it to test?
<Lure> cbr: I had one AP, that did not work with pre-0.7 due to it
<Lure> cbr: not sure - check network-manager package changelog fr coment and then inspect the diff to see what have changed
<Lure> cbr: it may be that it was actually accepted upstream (as I also recall a thread on networkmanager mailing list)
<Lure> cbr: from changelog: make manual regristration timeout patch out of automatic one (which
<Lure>     was applied upstream)
<Lure> cbr: bug 303142 may have more info
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303142 in network-manager "3G [Option] some modems take a while time to register on network (CREG)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303142
<Lure> or better bug 292054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292054 in network-manager "Some drivers take too long to associate (Was: network-manager 0.7 always asks for WPA passphrase)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292054
<Lure> cbr: it looks it is hardcoded...
<Lure> :-(
<cbr> that network isn't encrypted though
<cbr> no wpa/wep
 * Lure is not sure if wpasupplicant is not used there to to kick dhcp request...
<Lure> cbr: according to src/dhcp-manager/nm-dhcp-manager.c, dhcp timeout is 45 sec
<cbr> the retries occur more often imo
<cbr> but yeah, eventually it just fails.. so dunno
<Lure> cbr: so in less than 45 sec?
<Lure> cbr: does it take long also for windows users?
<cbr> haven't asked really
<cbr> well the whole thing times out in 45 seconds maybe.. but there are several requests like every 10 seconds
<cbr> dont know about dhcp, does the previous request get superseded by a new one or how does it go
<a|wen-> cbr: the problem with dhcp is that is it udp, so in a wifi environment maybe with a lot of traffic, they easily get lost
<cbr> i doubt there's very much traffic
<cbr> there are a lot of ap's
<a|wen-> could also get lost in the network behind the AP's ... but hard to know
<Tonio_> Riddell, apachelogger, rgreening: plasmoid-network-manager seems to build again and received a HUDGE number of changes...
<Tonio_> I'm uploading an update right now so that everyone can test
<Tonio_> Riddell: also uploading kpackagekit if nobody did
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead
<Riddell> Tonio_: I did the MIRs
<apachelogger> ScottK: it must be documented somewhere, otherwise I wouldn't know it
 * apachelogger doesn't read bash source :P
<rgreening> Tonio_: \o/
<a|wen> ScottK: kdebase-workspace committed to bzr with the notification configuration dialog ... i've tested the patch on intrepid (made a local backport)
<a|wen> if anybody wants to test it, it's build for both intrepid as well as jaunty in my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive
<Riddell> a|wen:  notification configuration dialog?
<a|wen> Riddell: http://reviewboard.vidsolbach.de/r/331/diff/
<Riddell> cor
<Riddell> a|wen: do you know upstream's opinion of that patch?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the MIRs ? all of them ?
<jussi01> Tonio_: I just built the plasmoid nm :)
<a|wen> Riddell: Aaron Seigo said "Ship it!"
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah, he indicated it would be main for 4.3
<Riddell> a|wen: that's encouragement :)
<a|wen> Riddell: exactly my though :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: bug 320028  bug 320012  bug 319998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320028 in plasmoid-network-manager "main inclusion report for plasmoid-network-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320012 in kpackagekit "main inclusion report for kpackagekit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319998 in packagekit "main incluson report for packagekit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319998
<Tonio_> Riddell: rocking !
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for the delay for the MIRs... I was too tired yesterday to go on that :) I left the work at about 21...
<ScottK> a|wen: Great.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we ought to include the notification control in our 4.2.0 package.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes should be good, just want to make sure upstream are happy
<Tonio_> kpackagekit uploaded
<Tonio_> plasmoid-network-manager too
<a|wen> do we know if there will be an rc2 ... or when 4.2 will arrive?
<Tonio_> Riddell: k3b seems to work pretty decent and I mostly finished the packaging, fyi
<Tonio_> Riddell: could be uploaded this we probably
<ScottK> a|wen: 4.2.0 is tagged
<jjesse> Tonio_: i had no issues with the .deb you provided me
<jjesse> they worked fin on my box
<a|wen> ScottK: oh; so packaging has begun?
<Riddell> Tonio_: packaged as k3b or k3b-kde4 ?
<Riddell> a|wen: yes it has, in the secret channel if you want to help
<a|wen> Riddell: just got an invite from ScottK
<jjesse> wow a secret channel :)
<ScottK> Only for dealing with unreleased upstream tarballs.
<rgreening> Tonio_: I successfuly burned a DVD with k3b. looks to be fine.
<jjesse> Tonio_: i burned a CD fine with it, no issues
<cbr> is devicekit better than hal or smth?
<neversfelde> Tonio_: I burned an iso, went fine, but md5 was not checked
<apachelogger> neversfelde: is your crap uploaded yet?
<apachelogger> cbr: it is hal just named *kit :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no, I had to add get-orig-source rules and several other things
<apachelogger> neversfelde: urlies please
<neversfelde> urlies?
<smarter> neversfelde: urls I imagine
<smarter> (hi)
<Tonio_> neversfelde: good point ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I plan to finish the all k3b packaging for tomorrow, and then will also look at partitionmanager
<neversfelde> apachelogger: http://tinyurl.com/a7u6s7 and http://tinyurl.com/cj9ml5
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you really think a get-orig-source for kde-look hosted stuff is worth the effort?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think if we figured it once, it'd make things much easier in the future.  I'm willing to accept it's more trouble than it's worth.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it would have to be hardlocked to $upload
<apachelogger> so there wouldn't be any benefit but being able to redownload the tarball
<ScottK> OK.  Maybe not worth it.
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: that patch header for the plasmoid... did you add that with quilt?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no, should I?
<apachelogger> no, I just wanted to sign you up for documenting that :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: does that get-orig target work?
<apachelogger> mv windowslist_0.3 plasmoid-windowslist.orig  ... looks phony
<apachelogger> so does rm -rf plasmoid-windowslist.orig
<neversfelde> apachelogger: mhh, that was new to me, I will look into it again
<apachelogger> neversfelde: well, you should at least testrun stuff :P
<apachelogger> make -f debian/rules get-orig-source
<apachelogger> neversfelde: btw, if you end every line with ; \
<apachelogger> you don't have to do ../ all the time
 * ScottK confesses to have asked for a get-orig-source and forgot to specify 'working'.
<Riddell> ScottK: could you unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors-main from bug 177652
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177652 in k3b "Typo in K3b : Apppended" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177652
<apachelogger> well, there is not much point in a broken one ;-)
<ScottK> Sure
<ScottK> I'd have thought that, but who know.
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.
<Riddell> thanks
<apachelogger> neversfelde: general note about get-orig-source targets ... if you can't implement them in a way that they can easily bumped for a new upstream release, there is little reason to do them at all
<apachelogger> the other reason I could think of would removing binary blob
<neversfelde> I do not understand these rules atm
 * ScottK notes http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=312 and wonders if this ought to be integrated into something.
<rgreening> ScottK: can we add the package to the desktop seed? or make a recommends of system-settings?
<ScottK> rgreening: Needs a MIR first.
<ScottK> Dunno how big it is, but if there's a convenient package already in main that could be patched, it'd save space and avoid a MIR.
 * ScottK didn't look at the code.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: when I repackaged the source, a get-orig-source rule is absolutely necessary, isn't it?
<rgreening> ScottK: It's small (python) < 11K src, < 5K deb, ~66K installed
<rgreening> ScottK: works fine here.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: well, you only should repack the source when you need to remove non-free stuff anyway
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I did it, because of wrong directory layout
<apachelogger> neversfelde: wrong directory layout?
<rgreening> ScottK: It also requires python-xkit as a dep
<ScottK> Oh.  Well we need that for jockey anyway
<rgreening> cool. then its a no brainer
<neversfelde> apachelogger: the unpacked dir is windowslist_0.3, so I renamed to plasmoid-windowslist-0.3 and packed it again
<seele> ScottK: what do you mean "integrated into something"?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: unnecessary
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ok, only rename the directory?
<ScottK> seele: Not a separate package
<apachelogger> neversfelde: not at all
<rgreening> ScottK: install it.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: it wouldn't even matter if the unpacked dir is called "foobar" ... everyone but you will use dpkg-source to extract the source package, and that takes care the dir is named properly
<seele> ScottK: i think that's just for now
<rgreening> ScottK: dontzap is the interface to editing the xorg.conf  and can be run cmdline.
<rgreening> It's looks integrated into system settings from users perspective.
<seele> right and it will be included by default in Jaunty.
<ScottK> seele: In what package?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I remembered that dh_make complains, so I did this. Ok, I will do another run and remove that get-orig-source thing
<apachelogger> neversfelde: dh-source probably complained ;-)
<apachelogger> stupid thing
<seele> ScottK: i dont know that kind of stuff.  stuff either works, is broken, or is missing in my world
<ScottK> Understand.  But that's the kind of integration I'm talking about.
<seele> oh i thoguht you meant with the ui
<neversfelde> apachelogger: The directory name must be <package>-<version> for dh_make to work!
<neversfelde> this was my problem
<rgreening> ScottK: I'm pretty sure there was a patch added to systemsettings to show this option if dontzap exists (I have ot verify)
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you don't need to change the tarball for that
<apachelogger> neversfelde: just rename your working directory
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ok, easy^^
<ghostcube> sorry to disturb you :)
<ghostcube> but i noticed a problem since the last proposed update for kde 4.1.4 oO
<ghostcube> what exactly changed to the alsa device handling
<ghostcube> it seems kde4 is capturing the hw:0 device and doesnt release it if not in use
<ghostcube> iam not able anymore to start jackd it claims about alsa hw:0 in uzse stop application this startet with the last update before it worked like charm
<ScottK> ghostcube: How did you stop it?
<ghostcube> from working ?
 * ScottK notices we actually got the dontzap U/I first (before Gnome).
<ghostcube> ScottK, i just updated lol
<ScottK> I misread you then.
<ghostcube> i worked with jackd till 2 am updated at 5 pm now its not starting anymore ;(
<ScottK> I read you were manually stopping something.
<ghostcube> nah :)
<ScottK> That update just patched bluetooth-solid, so I can't imagine how it might affect you that way.
<ghostcube> hmmm
 * ScottK wonders if Riddell might have ideas.
<ghostcube> i installed rt kernel and bootet it up want to start jackd after i updatet 4.1.4 then i noticed hmm jackd not startin and thought it is rt kernel but its not starting on normal generic kernel too and sound works fine in all audio players but if i shut down all audio apps by kill jackd still claims alsa hw:0 in use
<ghostcube> sorry for my dman bad english
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> and a force-reload on alsa kills plasma too oO
<ghostcube> is this normal ?
<ScottK> Is bugs.kde.org down generally or just for me?
<JontheEchidna> blame the servers, they run suse
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> but yes, it does seem to go down a lot
<apachelogger> more importantly ... they run @suse's
<samppa> does someone know if kdenlive 0.7.1 is somehow available for intrepid
<smarter> ScottK: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<ghostcube> anyone here on 4.1.4 from today may can test if jackd is starting hmm so i could see if its only mee oO
<smarter> (actually, it doesn't seem to handle subdomain correctly, so disregard that :p)
<ScottK> smarter: Doesn't like three level domains
<ScottK> ghostcube: Using the RT kernel and jackd isn't our most common use case.
<smarter> yup
<ghostcube> nah i didnt use rt :| cause single core build
<ghostcube> i am on normal generic kernel for 64 bit
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> So how do I start jack?  I can try it.
<ghostcube> ehm jackd -d alsa
<ghostcube> be sure no apps running alsa
<ScottK> How do I do that then?
 * ScottK doesn't mess with sound much.
<ghostcube> close all sound apps
<ghostcube> amarok xmms or so
<ScottK> Trying
<ScottK> ghostcube: Starts here/
<ScottK> /.
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> thats not good :D
<ghostcube> the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<ghostcube> this is what i get
<ScottK> Not here.
<ScottK> The only think I stopped before trying it was Kmix.
 * Lure is considering to switch to i386 kubuntu, just to get packages faster from build farm ;-)
<ghostcube> ScottK, hmm no chance here can i somehow see what is connected to alsa ?
<ScottK> I'm sure there's a way.  IDK what it is.
<smarter> ghostcube: asoundconf list ?
<smarter> (not sure what you're asking for)
<rgreening> lsof | grep -i alsa maybe?
<smarter> ah, I get it
<smarter> lsof | grep snd
<smarter> should work
<ghostcube> rgreening, ok this tells me plasma
<ghostcube> yep all commands ell me plasma
<apachelogger> Lure: doesn't lpia on average build faster than i386?
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> kquitapp plasma && plasma..
<ghostcube> ??
<rgreening> :)
<ghostcube> aye jackd starting up
<ghostcube> when i kill plasma jackd starts
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> thats no good
<smarter> strange that plasma uses alsa
<smarter> it doesn't here
<ghostcube> lsof | grep snd
<ghostcube> plasma    31312    incubus  mem       CHR              116,6               33017 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<smarter> do you have some weird plasmoids running?
<ghostcube> ehm teacoocker
<ghostcube> but this was running yesterday too :|
<ghostcube> hmm ill check
<ghostcube> outch
<ghostcube> smarter, u get the price
<ghostcube> i never had thought it would be an applet
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> but why is this startin 2 month after i first used teacoocker
<ghostcube> with the update today
<ghostcube> oO
<Lure> apachelogger: but does lpia runs on regular core2duo?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Lure> apachelogger: now I see that we have only one amd64 build machine: https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<apachelogger> Lure: at some point we had two I think
<apachelogger> ah yeah
<apachelogger> all broken :D
<Lure> apachelogger: there are two, one is reserved for private build
<ghostcube> hmm guys sorry for being stupid and disturbing you
<ghostcube> :|
<apachelogger> ah, all private
<smarter> ghostcube: you may want to report the bug
<apachelogger> Lure: it's only private because something private is getting built right now
<apachelogger> I suppose ubuntu-secrurity
<ghostcube> smarter, is  this a bug i should file ?
<mariuz> can i ask here about that error from classroom??
<smarter> (if it's a bug, which I'm not sure since I haven't followed the conversation :p)
<ghostcube> smarter, ok short version
<smarter> ghostcube: probably
<Lure> apachelogger: I suppose Riddell is building daily kde-from-svn for his laptop ;-)
<apachelogger> vorian: help mariuz resolve the issue :P
<ghostcube> i updated today kde 4.1.4 from porposed cause new packages
<apachelogger> Lure: lol
<ghostcube> then jackd doesnt want to startup again
<vorian> mariuz: give me two shakes
<ghostcube> and i never had checked it is teacoocker applet
<ghostcube> cause this worked before too
<smarter> so something has changed somewhere which causes this bug? :p
<mariuz> i have intrepid on 64 and i build the plasmoid-toggle-compositing i have this error
<mariuz> MakeFiles/plasma_applet_toggle_compositing.dir/toggle_compositing.o: In function `~ToggleCompositing':
<mariuz> /home/mariuz/work/plasmoid-toggle-compositing-0.2.2/toggle_compositing.cpp:112: undefined reference to `Plasma::Applet::~Applet()'
<ghostcube> smarter, seems so
<apachelogger> vorian:  are you sure it builds with 4.1?
<vorian> nope
<smarter> ghostcube: it's probably worth reporting it to http://bugs.kde.org with all the details you can
<mariuz> ok
<vorian> it prolly doesn't due to ole libplasma
<mariuz> so i should upgrade to kde 4.2
<vorian> not if you don't want to
<mariuz> thanks
<ghostcube> smarter, hmm yep its definetly changed anything inside plasma cause teacoocker now connects permanently to pcm this wasent before
<ghostcube> and this causes jackd to wont startup
<ghostcube> hmm i report this to bugs kde would be cool if teacoocker applet only would connect to  sound if needed
<ghostcube> so this wont cause anny probs
<smarter> and say that it worked on 4.1.3
<ghostcube> it worked on 4.1.4 till today too
<ghostcube> i had 4.1.4 already
<ghostcube> this started with the last update today
 * ScottK wonders who knows about KDE sound stuff.
<ScottK> smarter: Which was my kdebase-workspace patch for bluetooth-solid.
<smarter> huh
<ghostcube> hmm there have been 8 packages or so
<smarter> strangy
<ghostcube> but ScottK you can reproduce this
<ScottK> All those binaries are built from one source package.
<ScottK> No.
<ghostcube> youst add teacoocker and try startin jackd
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Actually I need to run.
<ScottK> Perhaps later.
<ghostcube> ok no prob )
<ghostcube> :)
<ScottK> a|wen may have a 4.1.4 box he can test with?
<NCommander> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> NCommander: pong
<a|wen> ScottK: what should i test on 4.1.4?
<Riddell> glatzor: I made MIRs for packagekit and kpackagekit
<ghostcube> a|wen, the thing that teacoocker applet stops jackd from loading since todays update, cause plasma is using alsa hw:0
<glatzor> Riddell, great. thanks
<a|wen-> ghostcube: when are you trying to load jackd ... just after teacooker stops or while it is running?
<ghostcube> a|wen, no if u add teacooker to miniprograms and then u try to launch jackd it says jackd cant be loaded cause alsa is in use
<ghostcube> this waent yesterday on 4.1.4 i used teacooker and jackd after todays update i cant use both at the same time
<ghostcube> *wasent
<a|wen-> ghostcube: no problem here it seems; i can load jackd just fine
<a|wen-> which driver do you use for jackd
<ghostcube> with teacooker  ?
<ghostcube> jackd loads fine if i didnt use teacooker
<ghostcube> so thats the thing i dont get here
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> whats the output for lsof | grep snd if you start teacooker
<ghostcube> is there plasma pcm0 ?
<ghostcube> a|wen, i can live without teacooker but i was just wondering why this happened after todays update for me
<ghostcube> :F
<ghostcube> *:D
<a|wen-> ghostcube: i've got plasma, kmix and jackd as output
<ghostcube> can u may pastebin this so ican look at it
<a|wen-> just a min ... the comp testing has no inet
<ghostcube> oh no prob isnt needed is to much hastle
<ghostcube> :D
<a|wen-> ghostcube: which driver do you load teacooker with?
<a|wen-> sry jackd
<ghostcube> alsa
<a|wen-> same then
<ghostcube> and the 4.1.4 is with the latest updates from today ?
<a|wen-> ghostcube: can you remember what got updated?
<ghostcube> i  can look into dpkg log
<a|wen-> please, thx
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/368244
<ScottK> a|wen: Everything.
<ScottK> a|wen: Eventually we need comments in all those bugs saying "works good".
<ghostcube> btw the amsynth package for intrepid is b0rked lol  the hardy one works but all 64 bit
<a|wen-> ghostcube: seems to not have the newest one then
<ghostcube> a|wen, hmm this started with the latest packages i noticed this cause jackd wasnt starting and smarter pointed out maybe an applet
<dtchen> hmm
<ghostcube> so i get it it was teacooker and i can show you what it does
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/368254
<dtchen> i think libsoprano4 is missing a Replaces on soprano-daemon (<= 2.1.64+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1)
<ghostcube> this is when tea is started it grabs an pcm port
<a|wen-> ghostcube: there it cached hw:0
<dtchen> vorian: did you test the upgrade of libsoprano4 on current jaunty?
<a|wen-> catched*
<ghostcube> a|wen, yep and jackd is default cathing hw:0 to
<ghostcube> and yesterday tea wasent catching hw:0
<a|wen-> ghostcube: i tested it with the package from yesterday (eg. not the newest)
<ghostcube> yep there it works fine
<dtchen> is tea now trying to grab raw hw:*?
<dtchen> by default, jackd will, which will obviously break on hardware not supporting native multiopen
<ghostcube> intel hda isnt at the moment as it seems
<dtchen> err, *which* hda codec?
<a|wen-> ghostcube: i can get it to not work fine with the previous package
<dtchen> ("intel hda" is much too ambiguous - there are dozens of hda codecs)
<dtchen> (e.g., certain sigmatel 927x have hardware multiopen with prelim support in sound-2.6 git HEAD)
<a|wen-> ghostcube: so it is not the latest one (but could be 4.1.4 in general, i cannot say)
<ghostcube> dtchen, iam looking for it
<ghostcube> 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<ghostcube> its onboard on asus p5q-pro
<a|wen-> dtchen: it didn't grab raw here the first time ... but now i can't get it to stop grabbing raw
<dtchen> ghostcube: i really would need the codec if it in fact is an alsa issue (see http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh ; it's a bash script)
<ghostcube> dmeasg shows me an hda_codec not known
<ghostcube> with a number
<ghostcube> dtchen, http://pastie.org/368267
<a|wen-> ScottK: i'll just work with 4.1.4 over the next time, and see if i clash into anything horrible
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-23
<Ramblurr> has anyone gotten a qt update and no unable to start firefox?
<dtchen> Ramblurr: in jaunty? works fine here.
<vorian> dtchen: soprano fixed, thanks for the heads up
<dtchen> vorian: yw
<xerosis> vorian: closed the bug for the soprano issue, hope you don't mind
<vorian> nope
<vorian> thanks :)
<xerosis> no probs, just avoiding what I'm supposed to be doing ;)
<nixternal> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/membership/thanksfriends
<nixternal> woohoo!
<nhandler> Congrats nixternal !
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> whooot nixternal
<nixternal> DaSkreech: no crazy shirt there huh? :)
<DaSkreech> No you are missing :-P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I need to buy some more...it seems my wardrobe consists of a lot of GNU, FSF, CC, Ubuntu, GNOME, and Novell t-shirts lately
<DaSkreech> Nice laptop
<nixternal> that is without a doubt the greatest Linux laptop of all times
<rgreening> hey nixternal
<nixternal> wasabi rgreening
<DaSkreech> wasabi peas!
<rgreening> nixternal: lol
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: still searching for an hotel for fosdem ?
<jussi01> Tonio_: where is your latest nm plasmoid package? I still can get the plasmoid to connect - though it installs and looks like it works fine.
<Tonio_> jussi01 still won't work, indeed, we still have to wait :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: fancy revuing k3b ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Riddell> don't see it on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<jpds> I see it there, in the "rejected" queu.
<jpds> -e
<jpds> Tonio_: Can you login to REVU using OpenID?
<jpds> Then I can move it back to the processing queue.
<Tonio_> jpds: hum....... do I need to login each time I need to upload something ?
<Tonio_> jpds: loging in
<jpds> Tonio_: No, we (they) changed the key sync system, you have to login with OpenID so the thing can grab you're gnupg keys from LP.
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: after that, I'll manage to get knewz, kpar2 and fresconaldi in the archives..
<jpds> Just tell me when you're authed and I can do the stuff needed.
<Tonio_> Riddell: those are goos apps we miss, and nobody takes care at kde-apps.org actually :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: a good desktop is nothing with good apps you can install or your needs !
<Tonio_> jpds: done !
<Tonio_> jpds: sorry for the bad things done, I just don't use revu quite a lot, since I mostly work on main
<jpds> Tonio_: k3b_1.99+svn914817-0ubuntu1_source.changes and policykit-kde_4.1.96-0ubuntu1\~svn910476_source.changes moved back to processing queue. Should be on the site in about 3 minutes.
<jpds> Tonio_: It's not problem at all. :)
<Tonio_> jpds: you rick ! thanks :)
<Tonio_> s/i/o/
<jpds> Hehe.
<Tonio_> Riddell: is replacing ktorrent with kget on purpose for the next meeting ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kget is really excellent, we never used it for konqueror, and it now deals with torrent files...
<Tonio_> Riddell: since ktorrent has pretty crap UI, even if is an excellent app, I'd like to discuss this point for the next meeting
<Riddell> kget has the weirdest UI ever
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ? I pretty much love it
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's the problems with it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: same UI than most download managers have...
<Tonio_> Riddell: have you tested the kde4 one ?
<Arby> is there an agenda for the meeting somewhere?
<jpds> Tonio_: OK; which key did you sign the k3b upload with?
<Arby> I'd like to add a point about system-config-printer-kde.
<Tonio_> jpds: need the id ?
<jpds> ID is: 8A303107
<Tonio_> jpds: yep that's it
<jpds> Weird, you have it on your LP, but revu is rejecting it..
<Tonio_> jpds: I use it for ..... 4 years maybe ;)
<Tonio_> jpds: ah ! I knew there was something going wrong with revy and me...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tend to agree with you about kget3, but really kget4 is excellent :)
<Tonio_> seele: have an opinion about kget UI and usability ?
<jpds> Really quite weird: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108537/
<Tonio_> jpds: so the key is there, but my uploads are rejected ?
<Tonio_> weird...
<Tonio_> jpds: I uploaded that one a couple of days ago : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=4630
<Tonio_> jpds: it got accepted, I think because of you
<Tonio_> jpds: can you drop k3b at some points ? I'll reupload to see what happens...
<jpds> Tonio_: Yeah, I moved that with k3b. Which just makes it even weirder.
<Tonio_> jpds: bah let's drop k3b and restart, we'll see :)
<jpds> OK; ready when you are.
<jpds> I wish revu knew the concept of logs.
<Tonio_> jpds: I am :)
<Tonio_> jpds: uploaded
<jpds> Tonio_: OK; it's in incoming/. I watch it and see if it goes through.
<Tonio_> jpds: thanks for the help ;)
<jpds> Yay: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=k3b
<jpds> Riddell: ^
<Tonio_> Riddell: still unclear how good k3b is, but people testing reported they've been able to accomplish their tasks correctly (create image, burn data cd, burn iso...)
<Quintasan> Hello. Is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skim/+bug/290304 already fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290304 in skim "Skim has no KMenu icon" [Low,Triaged]
 * Riddell busy
<Tonio_> apachelogger: once 4.2 is released, may we plan a moment so that you can explain me the ninja process a little bit more ? I'll read the wiki since then ;)
<freeflying> Tonio_: all the plugins in k3b can work?
<seele> Tonio_: i haven't used it yet
<apachelogger> Tonio_: sure
 * apachelogger will go on floss vacation after 4.2
<torkiano> seele: sorry, can you see the freenode buffer in quassel? 	
<torkiano> I think it was a bug that you had the other day
<seele> torkiano: it was fixed
<torkiano> seele: which version you're using?tha last from scottk PPA?
<seele> torkiano: yes
<seele> actually, i havent had it installed since yesterday because i reinstalled intrepid
<seele> but the last snapshot ScottK packaged was fixed
<torkiano> seele: what strange... I'm talking with scottk in quassel channel, thank you
<ScottK> seele: We could use some 4.1.4 testing.
<ScottK> Since you're on intrepid again....
 * ScottK notes that it IS releaed software.
<seele> Riddelll: do you care to be in this email thread? i can drop you if it's boring
<seele> ScottK: 4.1.4 testing of quassel?
<seele> or other stuff?
<ScottK> KDE 4.1.4.
<seele> ok
<seele> the only thing i've noticed now is that kontact goes boom when you downgrade
<ScottK> It'll have bluetooth fixed if you care about that.
<seele> but i figured out a way around that
<seele> hmm.. i think i have a bt receiver somewhere i can use for testing
<ScottK> We're getting lots of comments about bt.  I more need people to comment on 4.1.4 generally to get it all moved to -updates
<seele> godamnit.. just closed an email i was responding to by default
<seele> ok i'll look at it later
<ScottK> seele: When you do, you'll have to enable intrepid-proposed.  Be careful to just install the KDE upgrades there.  Not all the other stuff in varying states of testedness.
<Tonio_> freeflying: I didn't perform much qa for k3b yet
<Tonio_> freeflying: I just expect it to be reviewed in the first place :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: in case you can on that point, it's on revu, fyi
<Tonio_> seele: oki
<Tonio_> seele: well I'll add the point for the next meeting.... Riddell and I don't agree at all on that point (personaly I find ktorrent UI crap, and pretty much love kget...)
<torkiano> ScottK: bluetooth in intrepid with KDE 4.2 rc works great here
<ScottK> Great.
<torkiano> only kbluetooth4-devicemanager
<torkiano> fails
<ScottK> Please file a bug then.
<torkiano> ok, but that packages are from a PPA...
<torkiano> I can file a bug anyway?
<LeeJunFan> Any idea how I could track down why kopete seems to have a memory leak for me, but I find no bugs on kde.org or launchpad? I suspect since nobody else is complaining it must be a plugin not everyone is using.
<ScottK> Remove all plugins and see if that solves it.  If it does, add them one by one until it reappears.
<rgreening> Tonio_: hey. have you a new network plamoid for me to test out?
<rgreening> ScottK: we are getting so close to kicking KDE 3.5 to the curb
<ScottK> rgreening: Of the CD yes, but it'll be in the archive a LONG time.
<ScottK> Of/Off
<rgreening> I know, but I won't HAVE to have it unless I choose to... and I choose not to :)
<rickspencer3> seele: it's actually before dawn here
 * rickspencer3 engages in blatant one upsmanship
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so how does one do autojoin stuff with Quassel?
<seele> JontheEchidna: dunno.. it just autojoined me when i opened the app again
<JontheEchidna> Oh, that's cool I guess.
<seele> rickspencer3: lol.  get ready because i'm responding to MPT atm (although his is more on topic and thus more important than our quibbling :)
<rickspencer3> seele: ok, I'll wait to see what you say their
<JontheEchidna> so do I have to restart Quassel before color changes take effect?
<JontheEchidna> cuz the colors aren't changing
<JontheEchidna> guess so
<Xand3r> ScottK: the 4.1.4 SRU bugs need verification
<ScottK> Xand3r: Yes.  The do.
<ScottK> The/They
<apachelogger> ScottK: I thik he means the intrepid nominations
<ScottK> Ah
<apachelogger> Tonio_: whats with polkit-kde on revu?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: k3b got a phony version number again :P
<apachelogger> Tonio_: if upstream decides to release alpha as 1.7x and beta as 1.8x and rc as 1.9x we are boned with our 1.99+svn
<seele> rickspencer3: get some coffee.. it's way too early where you are
<Nightrose> folks i am looking for the kubuntu icon for the identi.ca kubuntu group
<Nightrose> can someone give me a hint where to look for it?
<apachelogger> good luck with that
<Nightrose> :(
<apachelogger> first of all
<apachelogger> the icon or the logo
<apachelogger> then
<apachelogger> the canonical logo
<Nightrose> the icon
<apachelogger> or our logo
<Nightrose> the kubuntu one
<apachelogger> and finally, an svg or a png
<Nightrose> so ours i guess
<apachelogger> former is way more difficult to find
<Nightrose> png
<apachelogger> Nightrose: size?
<Nightrose> hmmm whatever you have
 * ScottK suspect Xand3r is about to get a big pile of bugmail.
<Riddell> Nightrose: KubuntuArtwork on the wiki
<Nightrose> 100 something is probably best
<Nightrose> Riddell: gracias :)
<Xand3r> ScottK: i get them^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kubuntu.png
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *hug*
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldn't that be like Kubuntu/Artwork?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: to be droped, old upload, due to a fix on my gpg key ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: target for stable is 2.0
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yeah, but not for $nextrelease
<Tonio_> apachelogger: there was already releases with 2.0 beta
<ScottK> Tonio_: $CURRENVERSION+ is probablye safer
<Xand3r> ScottK: the next 15 mails, you are fast^^
<Tonio_> apachelogger: lemme guess the version number
<ScottK> ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: s/guess/check"
<apachelogger> 1.0.5+kde4svn1010102
<apachelogger> Tonio_: chrpath is an unnecessary build-dep
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum true that :)
<Xand3r> ScottK: dont forget https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdewebdev-kde4/+bug/319779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319779 in kdewebdev-kde4 "4.1.4 SRU" [Undecided,New]
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's an old k3b 3 build-dep I forgot to remove :)
 * ScottK looks
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I fixed your points, if you have others (there will, no doubt !!) please lemme know
<Tonio_> rgr
<Tonio_> oups sorry
<ScottK> http://www.digikam.org/drupal/node/422 <-- digikam RC out.
<rgreening> latest xorg update hoses X for intel.. ouch. had to manually setup for vesa
<allee> rgreening: ah, so it's not only me ;)
<rgreening> allee: nope. I was foobared until I dropped to repair mode and manually switched on vesa vid driver. the repair mode really needs that as an option.
<allee> rgreening: as long a ssh works I prefer this.  But you're right as Failback was not enough today
<Tonio_> rgreening: still lots of commits for PNM, but still broken :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: as soon as I can see that looks like working, you'll be the very first aware of it
<rgreening> Tonio_: as always, you are supremely awesome :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: did k3b for kde4 get done yet?
<Tm_T> seele: hi
<Tm_T> seele: two things I noticed on this poll: http://doodle.com/participation.html?pollId=ebvd43gp8iw5axya
<Tm_T> seele: 1) columns are bit off  2) this am/pm time thing is, well, not clear to all of us, can it be 24h system?
<Tm_T> seele: I don't know if we can do anything about those but thought I mention anyway
<seele> Tm_T: talk to the doodle people, i just use the service
<Tm_T> seele: I thought so
 * ScottK considers to move the quassel-core from the dev server to a production on so he doesn't vanish when he is 'trying something'.
<Tm_T> seele: prolly columns issue comes from my settings some how
<apachelogger> Tm_T: just get an account to configure the date/time stuff
<wesley_> I am testing if i can take the fan from the northbridge chipset
<Tonio_> rgreening: bah that's just svn up and that's it :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: not yet for k3b, apachelogger reviewed and found a couple of issues....
 * apachelogger is too tried to fix his pbuilder for testbuilding
<apachelogger> Riddell: when do new language-packs usually get created?
<wesley_> I believe i messed intrepid up XD, I was unpatiented and just qiuted the update, now getting all errors about stuff that not gets configured
<smarter_> !aptfix | wesley_
<ubottu> wesley_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wesley_> smarter, didnt work
<wesley_> i am on jaunty
<smarter> don't expect any support then
<wesley_> I mess everthing up. few weeks ago i did everday reinstall of osx8x and then kubuntu
<wesley_> smarter, I didnt mess the jaunty box up, but the intrepid
<Riddell> apachelogger: when language packs get created from the launchpad export
<apachelogger> Riddell: and that is when launchpad feels like it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think exports happen when launchpad feels like it and packaging when Arno feels like it
<Riddell> but I could be wrong
 * apachelogger moans
<seele> ScottK: in -proposed, is the only way to install only kde-related packages to install each one by hand?
<ScottK> Sort of.
<ScottK> What I did what apt-get upgrade and then say N (No) and abort
<ScottK> Then I copied that list into kate and edited it down to just the ones I wanted.
<ScottK> then sudo apt-get install <paste>
<ScottK> Then disable proposed so you don't forget and upgrade later.
<wesley_> Kmess can bev label as unstable in current kubuntu, and 8.10
<wesley_> ive tried them yesterday, may unstable program hanged
<wesley_> 60 C is my northbridge fan now
<wesley_> 59 C going look this over for today, so that i know how safe it is to let the fan off
<Tonio_> apachelogger: looking at your revu for partitionmanager... I agree with your points, so I'll probably fix the little issues and upload
<Tonio_> jpds: another little issue with revu :) I'm seen as a contributor, not a motu, and therefore I can't advocate...
<Tonio_> jpds: just checked, and I'm still a core-dev and motu on launchpad :)
<Tonio_> jpds: seems revu definatelly doesn't want me in..
<jpds> Tonio_: Look for a merge accounts button.
<Tonio_> jpds: my old account informations don't work anymore :)
<Tonio_> jpds: in any case I'm loggued with my launchpad account.... should it see me as a motu ?
 * jpds wonders where the alter_user.py script went.
<mrvanes> I still have troubles with mysql 5.0/5.1 and akonadi dependancies. Is this known?
<Tonio_> Riddell: FYI, partitionmanager is in NEW
<jpds> Tonio_: OK; I've poked RainCT in -motu, he should know what to do.
<Tonio_> jpds: many thanks for your help
<Tonio_> jpds: I don't mind about the history.... just beeing able to revu :)
<jpds> De rien.
<Tonio_> jpds: :)
<jpds> 11 second lunch.
<neversfelde> hehe
<Lure> Tonio_: is this what your were working on: http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/21/french-lawmakers-hope-to-inspire-linux-revolution/
<Tonio_> Lure: yep
<Tonio_> Lure: :)
<Lure> Tonio_: nice to see it in the news
<Tonio_> Lure: still workking on it, hardy migration on the way
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> kaffeine looks pretty mich abandonned.... sad to say but true
<Tonio_> s/mich/much/
<Tonio_> 3 month without any commit, and the codebase is still very little, more than a year after they annouced starting the port...
<jussi01> Tonio_: have you looked at todays commits for nm?
<Tonio_> jussi01 they still go on the way, but yeah, I'm following them :)
<wesley_> still safe, running for 1 hour and 45 min without a fan on the northbridge
<rickspencer3> seele: your emails are getting longer I think :)
 * ScottK is curious about these emails ...
 * Tonio_ just noticed that there are lots of very well rated kde4 that we don't have....
 * Tonio_ goes in packaging mode...
<rgreening> Tonio_: \o/
<Tonio_> rgreening: most os the time those are super simple packages that can be done within minutes... :)
<Tonio_> so sad to miss them in the repos
<rickspencer3> ScottK: seele did a write up of a literature review of notifications
<rickspencer3> she thinks the new designs are not well supported by the literature, while I think they are
<rickspencer3> we've exchanged some mail :)
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> I don't know anything about the literature.  I like the idea of non-persistence.  I don't like the idea of clicking on a notification not doing anything when there is a useful thing to be done.
<rgreening> yay. xorg-server-video-intel 2.6.1 published... maybe I can reboot into intel rather than vesa now.
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> Bug 300334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300334 in powerdevil "Please remove powerdevil source and binary from Jaunty" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300334
<seele> rickspencer3: sometimes it's hard to get it out of your head until someone asks the right question :)
<Tonio_> guys, you shouldn't play with PNM right now :) it causes plasma to hang
<Tonio_> but I've been able to see quite some improvement on the ui
<seele> ooh, the quassel icons nuno did look pretty snazzy
<Sput> yep
<Sput> \o/
<Sput> that's for the toolbar you wanted, seele :)
<seele> yaay
<seele> i know i owe you a discussion to the main quassel window without channels open
<ScottK> Sput: When's the build system stuff going to get done so I can land another update?
<Sput> seele: from a usability point of view, toolbar buttons should never change, right? they should rather be disabled if the action does not make sense?
<seele> Sput: options on the toolbar should be disabled when the action is not available
<Sput> ScottK: I'm working on it, but it proved to be more... extensive than I thought... possibly tonight, but I can't make any promises
<Sput> seele: k, thought so
<seele> so if you can't connect because no networks are defined, then it is disabled.
<Sput> seele: so for example all the user actions (kick/ban/whois kind of stuff) are going to be disabled if you haven't selected a user in the nicklist, right?
<Sput> ScottK: there will be a bunch of changes to how we treat icons, since we will need to install a subset of oxygen even with KDE present (many icons are either not in 4.2 or have changed paths), but I'll probably dump the other buildsys changes into master before tackling that
<ScottK> OK.
<Sput> ScottK: we'll have to do some testing if the way kubuntu handles the KDE install dirs works out of the box with the new system, according to what apachelogger told me they should
<Sput> (i.e. no -DDATA_INSTALL_DIR needed)
<ScottK> OK
<wesley_> yeah what about Quassel, is that a kde4 irc ?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): distributed, Qt based, IRC client using a central core component. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu9 (intrepid), package size 2246 kB, installed size 4236 kB
<Sput> ...that version is pure Qt still, though :)
<seele> Sput: yes, that is how it should work (regarding selecting a user before being about to whois/kick/ban etc)
<Sput> seele: ok, that's what I was thinking. Will be a bitch to implement, but I'll figure it out :)
<wesley_> QT is basic like kde4
<ScottK> Sput: It's not a hard requirement, but /ignore would be nice .....
<Sput> ScottK: yes we know, /ignore is on our list of course, but won't make it in 0.4 most probably
<ScottK> Understand.
<Sput> I have a nice list of features I'll start working on as soon as 0.4 is frozen :)
<Sput> (and bugfixed)
<wesley_> guys i am measerung tempature trough the plasmoid, is it possible to do it in a terminail where i can see a chart of number ( its on 69 c now running already4 hours and 30 min
<apachelogger> wesley_: Qt ... and no, it is not basically like KDE
<wesley_> http://www.waarmaarraar.nl/pages/re/37465/Vrouw_kan_opleiding_niet_afmaken_door_Ubuntu.html guys a woman who blames Ubuntu because she could´nt finish her school
<wesley_> Its about a dumb woman who wants to install windows word on linux, and then blames ubuntu there fore that its not working
<nixternal> anyone know how to disable the system speaker? all of a sudden I have music blaring through it
<ScottK> wesley_: It's also OT here.
<nixternal> wesley_: sorry, but if you don't have anything nice to say about anyone, then please don't say anything at all
<seele> wesley_: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/01/21/chill-pill/
<apachelogger> nixternal: rmmod pcspkr
<apachelogger> Riddell: around?
<wesley_> I was translatinfg what that articel about go´s or do you guys speak dutchs ?
<stdin> wesley_: most of us have seen the artical and are saddened by our community responce
 * apachelogger didn't
 * apachelogger also doesn't a whole lot
<wesley_> stdin, since when do you talk dutch ?
<stdin> wesley_: I don't, I saw the english artical ;)
<seele> wesley_: the original article was reported by an american news agency
<wesley_> lol, like i would have know that
<wesley_> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/7462/schermafdruk1sl7.png
<apachelogger> nixternal: you being our upstream dood ... does kmail plan on dropping that difference between disconnected imap and imap?
<wesley_> would´nt it help to include standard wine ?
<apachelogger> no
<ScottK> wesley_: So far as I can tell you've managed to get warned every time you've shown up here this week.  Please straighten up or you'll find yourself unwelcome.
<wesley_> I don´t do anything wrong ?
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, did we settle on somebody to become rosetta link?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not AFAIK.
<apachelogger> should do
<apachelogger> I need someone to blame for KDE not defaulting the country to austria ;-)
<ScottK> wesley_: People have complained about comments you've had at least 3 times and you aren't contributing to development, so figure out how to stay on topic or go chit chat elsewhere.
<wesley_> its a chat channel????
<apachelogger> #elsewhere
<seele> wesley_: it's a tool for kubuntu development
<wesley_> and i am testing jauty
<wesley_> jaunty
<stdin> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu-devel is the development channel for Kubuntu, please use #kubuntu for support questions and #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks
<stdin> factoids, gotta love 'em
<apachelogger> bugs > factoids
 * apachelogger has a solution for the 'kde doesn't have country set' bug
<seele> heh
<nixternal> apachelogger: I haven't heard anything about kmail dropping that, and don't know why they would since there is a difference
<nixternal> disconnected imap works better than imap with exchange lusers like me :p
 * nixternal goes back to work
<apachelogger> oh my
<nixternal> thanks for that trick by the way, forgot what to rmmod
<apachelogger> nixternal: and blacklist that module
 * apachelogger finds pc speakers the most awful thing ever
<apachelogger> stdin: you speak sed, don't you?
<nixternal> hahaha, rmmod pcspkr didn't work :/
<apachelogger> nixternal: I would assume you have a weird pcspkr then :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: ask the google
<nixternal> ya, it started out of nowhere just playing through the pcspkr
<nixternal> and of course crimsun is hiding
<apachelogger> playing?
<apachelogger> as in playing music? :P
<stdin> apachelogger: only a little
<nixternal> apachelogger: yes :)
<apachelogger> cat /etc/default/locale | sed -e 's#^LANG="\(.*\)"$#\1#; s#\..*##' | sed -e 's,^.*_,,' | tr 'A-Z' 'a-z'
<apachelogger> stdin: ^ can that be streamlined? ^_^
<apachelogger> nixternal: hum hum, are you sure you mean pc speaker?
<apachelogger> nixternal: as in the thing that beeps on system errors, or when gtk apps feel like making some noise
<nixternal> apachelogger: it actually sounds like a somewhat decent speaker..this is in a dell precision t7400 workstation
<apachelogger> nixternal: how idd you listen to music before?
<nixternal> my headphones
<nixternal> fixed it...dell has a real speaker in these damn power horses, so I unplugged it
<apachelogger> nixternal: did try plug them out and in again?
<nixternal> ya, didn't do anything
<apachelogger> nixternal: I think on dell systems the override of internal speak is done via a software switch rather than a hardware switch
<apachelogger> so it might be some issue in something alsaish (or lower)
<nixternal> well, it is unplugged now :)
<apachelogger> poor thing
<stdin> apachelogger: cat /etc/default/locale | sed -e 's/^LANG="\([A-Za-z]*\)\(_[A-Za-z]*\)\..*"$/\1/'|tr 'A-Z' 'a-z'
<stdin> or, it seems to work for me
<stdin> umm, no, that requires <lang>_<region>
<apachelogger> huh?
<stdin> eg: en_GB.UTF8
<apachelogger> well, yeah
<apachelogger> stdin: is that a problem?
<stdin> are all codes like that?
<apachelogger> should be
<apachelogger> stdin: I' rather have some of them covered than none at all :)
<stdin> isn't German just "de"
<ScottK> stdin: Your regex produces en for me.
<apachelogger> stdin: no
<apachelogger> de_DE
<stdin> well, then it should work :)
<apachelogger> stdin: the syntax is flawed though, as ScottK says
<apachelogger> spits out de for me
<apachelogger> shoudl be at
<ScottK> apachelogger: There's a difference?
<apachelogger> cat /etc/default/locale | sed -e 's/^LANG="\([A-Za-z]*\)\(_[A-Za-z]*\)\..*"$/\1/'|tr 'A-Z' 'a-z'
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Still en here.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> quasel ate the output
<apachelogger> anyway, my line spits out at, stdin's de
<stdin> $ cat /etc/default/locale | sed -e 's/^LANG="\([A-Za-z]*\)\(_[A-Za-z]*\)\..*"$/\1/'|tr 'A-Z' 'a-z'
<stdin> en
<apachelogger> should be gb for you, I guess
<stdin> the 1st regex spits out en too
<apachelogger> ScottK: doesn't make a difference for at vs. de, but might already for ch vs. de
<ScottK> All those spit out en.
<stdin> oh, no it doesn't :p
<apachelogger> see :P
<stdin> sed -e 's/^LANG="\([A-Za-z]*\)_\([A-Za-z]*\)\..*"$/\2/'|tr 'A-Z' 'a-z'
<ScottK> apachelogger: I was kidding anyway.  I know the difference (I've actually be to Austria).
<stdin> apachelogger: that one should work
<apachelogger> stdin++
<ScottK> stdin's last one makes us for me.
<apachelogger> now I just need to fiddle this in a startkde patch
 * ScottK considers getting some popcorn while he watches the "Gnome sucks" show on #ubuntu-devel.
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> automated tests
 * apachelogger notes that automated tests never find regressions in code produced @work
<stdin_> hey, where did api.kde.org go?
<apachelogger> probably broken
<smarter> stdin: at the same place anonsvn.kde.org and englishbreakfastnetwork.org went :p
<stdin> it lies to me, it says it works :p
<stdin> oh well, grep is my friend
<Lure> apachelogger, Riddell: any news on kdegraphics rebuild? or are we waiting for kde 4.2 release?
 * Lure want to see Qt book in okular ;-)
<apachelogger> Lure: I think Riddell fixed it
<Lure> apachelogger: build failed... :-(
<Lure> afain
<Lure> again
<apachelogger> again?
<Lure> apachelogger: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21536646/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.kdegraphics_4%3A4.1.96-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> easy enough to fix
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> or rathter not
<Lure> apachelogger: this is due to recent doc path change, right?
<apachelogger> Lure: jonny already finished the 4.2.0 packaging of it
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> vorian: pling
<Lure> apachelogger: when will 4.2 get uploaded?
<Lure> monday?
<apachelogger> don't think so
<apachelogger> tue or wed IIRC
<apachelogger> well, one day before release, or on release day
<Lure> apachelogger: come'on, we have a release party on Tue ;-)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> all the better if we upload monday, means I can go sooner on vacation :P
<Lure> apachelogger: that is good strategy - upload everything, and run ;-)
<apachelogger> usually there are no, or only minor flaws anyway :P
 * apachelogger edits his startkde to testdrive the country fix
 * ScottK considers to start a flamewar on the Debian KDE list
<ScottK> Based on someone calling our KDE 4.1 implementation 'poor'.
<Quintasan> poor? lol
<rgreening> ScottK: heh. Did they cite specifics?
<ScottK> No.
<rgreening> if not, then the accusation doesn't hold water and can safely be ignored :P
<rgreening> we do not feed Trolls (at least we try not to - haha)
 * ScottK considered writing back, "It's better than Debian's supported KDE4.1 release."
<rgreening> some users like to bitch just to hear themselves talk and sould all important like.. but us intelligent folk know better :P
<rgreening> s/sould/sound
 * ScottK took a different tack.
<ScottK> The description was a 'relatively poor implementation'.
<ScottK> So my question was 'relative to what'?
<vorian> apachelogger: semi-pong
<seele> Sput: Quassel notifications in KDE should have a kcm config file for the Notifications kcm. That way users can configure it in System Settings in addition to any settings that are in the app
<seele> ScottK: ^^
<seele> that might be something kubuntu configures as part of our distro customization
<ScottK> We have the one that they ship installed.
<seele> hmm..
<ScottK> So lemme know what needs to go in it.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<Sput> seele: uhm, it has... I can configure my quassel notifications in systemsettings
<seele> oh heh.  forgot i reinstalled intrepid
<seele> i was wondering why quassel wasnt showing up
<seele> Sput: sorry about that :)
<Sput> :D
<Sput> I was wondering :)
<seele> it's just going to get worse.. classes start next week
<seele> and i've got to teach a bunch of kids how do design user interfaces in addition to my own work
<Sput> talk about that... I have a paper and project deadline at the same time as the kubuntu freeze
<Sput> this is going to be a hard couple of weeks
<seele> lol that sucks
<apachelogger> vorian: if I change something in kdegraphics, could you merge it into jonnies 4.2?
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> if Lure does
<apachelogger> because I am going to kill someone soon
<rgreening> whens the freeze deadline...
<rgreening> I need to finish ufw-kde before then :)
<apachelogger> Lure, vorian: well, if you get a chance fix kdegraphics
 * apachelogger needs to go to bed before this day becomes even worse
<Lure> apachelogger: good night & thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-24
<kwwii> evening
<kwwii> does the kde4 kmail now work with imap?
<jussi01> kwwii: its been working for a good while now afaik
<kwwii> jussi01: erm, not on my system...it crashes again and again
<kwwii> and if it doesn't crash it simply doesn't work
<kwwii> it works fine with the kde3 version
<jussi01> kwwii: weird. you are on the old packages or the 4.2 ones?
<kwwii> I have tried both imap and disconnected imap
<kwwii> jussi01: I am running intrepid with the old packages I guess
<kwwii> I want to update to jaunty on my laptop but it is currently running hardy (with kde3 where it works)
<jussi01> kwwii: ahh. Im using 4.2 and it works here
<kwwii> if I loose my imap account I will no longer get my kde emails
<kwwii> hrm
<kwwii> maybe I should update my intrepid install then
<kwwii> this just sicks
<kwwii> sucks
<kwwii> I happen to rely on this stuff for work
<kwwii> :(
<kwwii> if I click on the namespaces edit icon it simply crashes
 * seele waves at kwwii 
<jussi01> kwwii: very weird. have you considered the other kde4 client out there?
<kwwii> which one is that?
<jussi01> hello seele!
<kwwii> I use kmail because it has all the features I need
<kwwii> hi seele :-)
<jussi01> hrm, trying to remember the name
<kwwii> I am about ready to (gulp) use thunderbird or something
<kwwii> I really need to update this laptop to jaunty
<jussi01> !info mailody
<ubottu> mailody (source: mailody): fast IMAP mail user agent for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4 (intrepid), package size 388 kB, installed size 1400 kB
<kwwii> but the kde4 packages on my hardy install and intrepid simply don't work with imap
<jussi01> kwwii: not sure if the kde4 ones are there yet
<kwwii> ouch, nope...I don't think I need an extra email app
<kwwii> kde4 has just pissed me off to be honest
 * jussi01 huggles kwwii
<kwwii> it looks sooo nice and is soo much faster but only has half the functions of kde3
<jussi01> kwwii: 4.2 rc1 is a big improvemnt imho.
<kwwii> I mean, I am old-school kde...but this just makes me want to switch to something that works
<kwwii> right, which means extra work and extra risk
<kwwii> boah
<kwwii> oh well
<kwwii> thanks for the info
<kwwii> kde seems to be trying to kill itself these days...sad
 * jussi01 is sad kwwii has had a bad experience
<kwwii> jussi01: you cannot imagine how strongly I feel the same way
<kwwii> kmail is simply the best email client which exists
<kwwii> I love it
<kwwii> and the kde4 version is soo much faster
<kwwii> but this is breaking my back
<kwwii> I need it
<kwwii> oh well, time for sleep
<kwwii> it can wait another day
<kwwii> jussi01: thanks for the help
<kwwii> seele: when do you start at canonical? :p
<kwwii> I am going to ask that every time I see you in hope that one day it might happen :)
<seele> kwwii: hah
<seele> kwwii: i dont really feel like moving to london now that we've got a decent president :)
<seele> kwwii: and i dont know if the UX team is too happy with me atm.  we've been discussing my divergent view on notifications
<kwwii> seele: I almost cried when I heard that Obama won...and the same agin at the inauguration
<kwwii> seele: no worries, I think they will get a *lot* of shit once that stuff gets out in the wild
<seele> kwwii: yeah.. i think the entire world is excited about it hehe
<kwwii> but don't say I said that
 * seele hopes he doesn't let us down
<kwwii> yeah, me too...he cannot be perfect but so many people expect him to be
<seele> well, he would have to try pretty hard to meet bush standards, so i think we'll be ok
<kwwii> I guess I don't have to worry about imap support, Obama will fix it
<kwwii> it would be hard to do worse :p
<jussi01> rofl
<usr> Hi! Does anyone know if they had considered to use SMPlayer as default media player for Kubuntu 9.04? It is better than Dragon Player, and Kaffeine isn't yet ported to KDE4.
<torkiano> usr: SMPlayer uses phonon?
<usr> I don't know, it uses mplayer, and qt4 only
<usr> http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/
<torkiano> mmmm, then I don't believe that kubuntu developers consider it to replace dragonplayer
<usr> O.K., it was only to give the idea, because is a great media player. Thank you. :-)
<torkiano> usr: yeah, i'm only a user, not a developer. But dragon is great too ;-). (I'm downloadding smplayer now to try)
<usr> yes, yes, I know that you are only a user, but thanks for your answer also
<usr> add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rvm/ubuntu intrepid main" to get the latest version
<usr> if you have problems with the sound, select "openal" audio output in SMPlayer
<ScottK-laptop> ScottK: Ping test
<apachelogger> kwwii: actually akonadi ought to solve the imap issue ... in theory at least ;-)
<apachelogger> obviously a lot of people in here use quassel :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: thats cause quassel rocks? :D
<apachelogger> possibly
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Could you find some time to help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skim/+bug/290304?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290304 in skim "Skim has no KMenu icon" [Low,Triaged]
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, you have to change the install path of the icon
<Quintasan> apachelogger: yeah, but I can't find it -_-'
<apachelogger> that can either be archived by fiddeling with the .install file (if there is any) or by moving the file after install in debian/rules
<apachelogger> or by patching the Makefiles to use the right path
<apachelogger> oh, nice enough, the package got a skim.install, so I would go with that approach
<Quintasan> and the right place would be cd /usr/share/icons/default.kde4 ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: see the dh_install manpage for the syntax you have to use in order to install it to usr/share/hicolor rather than .../crystalsvg
<apachelogger> eh
<Quintasan> ah, ok, thanks
<apachelogger> /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<apachelogger> Quintasan: only hicolor gets inherit by all desktop's no matter what icon set the user defined
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> kmail just wiped out my inbox
<jpds> apachelogger: I hope you have backups.
<apachelogger> now must be a perfect time to abandon it and go use software that actually supports imap
<apachelogger> jpds: I wouldn't be using kmail if I didn't do backups on both ends ;-)
<knusperfrosch> tried to compile kdenetwork with neonmake, got a linker error: libQtGui.so.4: undefined reference to `QCoreApplicationPrivate::checkReceiverThread(QObject*)
<knusperfrosch> hmm k, lookslike this was a icecc issue
<knusperfrosch> wasn't a icecc issue: according to http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-711151.html qt-core should have been built with debug symbols. i guess i'm missing a package?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I changed the path in skim.install, however I'm having problems with pbuilder. First it stopped at "rm /tmp/buildd/skim-1.4.5/debian/tmp/usr/share/autostart/skim.desktop" saying the file doesn't exists, so i commented the line. Then it failed at "dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --fail-missing". Here is the build log: http://wklej.org/id/43680/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: actually the build fails
<apachelogger> scons: *** [utils/libscim-kdeutils.la] TypeError : cannot concatenate 'str' and 'list' objects
<apachelogger> make: [install-stamp] Error 2 (ignored)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what arch are you on?
<Quintasan> amd64
<apachelogger> maybe the cause
<apachelogger> IMHO the package should just be removed from the archives anyway ;-)
<knusperfrosch> which package owns /opt/project-neon/lib/libQtGui.so ?
<apachelogger> dpkg -S
<knusperfrosch> thx just found it. but qt seems to be built with dbg anyways
<apachelogger> off topic anyway
<apachelogger> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu-devel is the development channel for Kubuntu, please use #kubuntu for support questions and #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks
<knusperfrosch> apachelogger: is there a channel for neon?
<jussi01> knusperfrosch: #amarok.neon
<knusperfrosch> jussi01: thx
<jussi01> :)
<apachelogger> wifi is so incredibly broken it's not even funny
<danimo> apachelogger: broken wifi is never fun...
<danimo> apachelogger: but I guess you mean in network manager
<apachelogger> danimo: mostly, then again when network manager is broken you gotta spend half an hour fixing up the wpasupplicant
<apachelogger> all good now \o/
<danimo> apachelogger: I have that problem since about 3 or 4 kubuntu releases
<danimo> apachelogger: is that a KDE problem? a general ubuntu problem? or NM in general?
<danimo> apachelogger: all other ubuntu users seem to be perfectly happy with it
<danimo> (gnome users, that is)
<apachelogger> danimo: KDE mostly AFAIK
<apachelogger> will all be good once the NM plasmoid is finished
<apachelogger> at least I hope so
<danimo> apachelogger: *sight*, can't we just use nm-applet then and integrate it withh kwallet?
<danimo> apachelogger: last thing I heard it was terribly broken
<danimo> -t
<apachelogger> danimo: I don't think that would fit on the CD, nm-applet pulls in loads of GNOME stuff
<apachelogger> if the knetworkconf thing wouldn't be so broken, I would have considered that an option ... but well...
<danimo> apachelogger: well, we have to face the fact that those who work on nm use nm-applet as the frontend, which is why it effectively works best
<alleeHol> danimo: sent the nm developers a fresh CD with KDE 4.2.   When they try they some may help with knetworkmanager in the future :)
<Sput> nm-applet didn't work for me when I tried it in KDE, this gnome keyring crap stored the WPA password as a hash, and then decided to spit it out again as a hash when asked for it
<Sput> (that wasn't on *buntu though)
<Sput> ah yes, and it pulled in > 50 gnome packages.
<seele> including recommended packages?
<Sput> seele: that was all required deps (on Gentoo though, we probably pack Gnome a bit more fine-grained than *buntu)
<Sput> but it seemed a tad too much for a simple systray applet
<Sput> all for figuring out that it wouldn't work, because the password hash obviously does not help with associating.
<Nightrose> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<alleeHol> Mhm, Tonio uploaded p-nm yesterday.  My tries ...
<CruX|> hello all, I just updated my system to kbuntu 8.10, and i have problem with my keyboard. I set my keyboard rate with "xset r rate 200 70". All keys are working with exception of downarrow and leftarrow - wait delay is much bigger than 200 ms. What's wrong ? on kubuntu 8.04 it worked.
<seele> !kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-devel
<seele> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu-devel's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<seele> CruX|: #kubuntu for help
<seele> this is a development channel
<CruX|> what are you developping scripts ?
<ScottK> Kubuntu
<ScottK> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Please be aware that this channel is for development only.
<seele> packaging, software, defaults, etc.
<CruX|> if yes i have another problem when my pc wakes up i must execute /etc/init.d/networking restart to bring eth0 up
<CruX|> is it my problem only ?
<seele> CruX|: #kubuntu for support please
<apachelogger> Riddell: please assign bug 319245 some status and importance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319245 in kdebase "konqueror resume dialogue unclear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319245
<apachelogger> as a matter of speaking: "the bug gets in the way of bug triage :P"
 * ScottK notes plasmoid-windowslist sitting on REVU looking for a 2nd advocate.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: can you please upload, I am not at home right now
<ScottK> Sure.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok, I'm archving
<ScottK> Just test building, one more time ...
<ScottK> So we've got consolekit, packagekit, xkit, etc.
<ScottK> Is the meta system to manage all this kitkit?
<Tm_T> ScottK: no, kit2000
 * Tm_T hides from Hasselhoff
<apachelogger> oi vei
<ScottK> _neversfelde and apachelogger:  Uploaded.
<claydoh> is there going to be a Kubuntu 8.04.2?
<ScottK> _neversfelde: Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<ScottK> claydoh: Don't think so.  It's not LTS.
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> claydoh!
<claydoh> questions are arising, especially as there was a kubuntu 8.04.1
<apachelogger> there was a kubuntu 8.04.1? Oo
<claydoh> ScottK: I assumed as much there
<apachelogger> claydoh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu could you please drop the pre-intrepid stuff to subpages?
<apachelogger> claydoh: the old information seems rather pointless for most users
<claydoh> apachelogger:
<claydoh> sure
<apachelogger> k, thx :)
<apachelogger> ~order cookie for claydoh
 * kubotu slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to claydoh.
<claydoh> me is working on a quassel-for-dummies as well today
<ScottK> \o/
<claydoh> you don't wan't to keep some stuff for hardy there ?
<ScottK> apachelogger: He has a point.
<claydoh> apachelogger: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04.1/release/
<apachelogger> nah, all to subpages
<apachelogger> with visible links to them
<claydoh> kk
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> did we do 8.04.1 DVD-only?
<ScottK> No
 * apachelogger only sees dvd :P
<apachelogger> anyway, why did we get 8.04.1 but not .2?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> Maybe no one asked.
 * ScottK looks at Riddell for wisdom.
<apachelogger> we do have ask for that? Oo
<apachelogger> oh my
<claydoh> most seem to be gnome fixes, but there are a few underlying things there as well, from looking at the changes
 * claydoh prepares for the firestorms in the fora/ml's ;)
<ScottK> We've also gone to KDE 3.5.10.
<ScottK> That'd be a big deal.
 * claydoh forgot that
<claydoh> good point
<claydoh> if you download the iso for 8.04 from kubuntu.org,  you get the 8.04.1 cd image, wonder why the cdimage site only has the dvd
<nixternal> good morning kubuntu!
<claydoh> good morning nixternal
<neversfelde> ScottK, apachelogger: thank you
<Ramblurr> what's the package name for qt assistant?
<Ramblurr>  all i can find is libqt4-assistant
<apachelogger> Ramblurr: qt4-assistant I suppose
<MalikLamin> does anybody know an intersting GUI for editing linux code
<Ramblurr> :No candidate version found for qt4-assistant
<apachelogger> Ramblurr: qt4-dev-tools: /usr/bin/assistant-qt4
<jussi01> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<apachelogger> MalikLamin: please define "linux code"
<MalikLamin> sorry, linux kernel
<apachelogger> vim ;-)
<MalikLamin> vim???????
<apachelogger> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<MalikLamin> are you crazy
<MalikLamin> ?
<apachelogger> MalikLamin: what is wrong with vim?
<MalikLamin> i'd like a interactive IDE, i cant get flexibility with vim
<apachelogger> Oo
<MalikLamin> I will try kdevelop
<Ramblurr> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "live in moscow" by Faithless
<nixternal> anyone else having issues with jaunty, today latest updates, with intel video?
<tsdgeos> hi
<tsdgeos> there are plasma dbg packages?
<tsdgeos> oh yes
<tsdgeos> kdelibs and kdebase -dbg
 * tsdgeos goes home :D
<jpds> tsdgeos: You can install debug packages from ddebs.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace-dbg or add "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com jaunty main"  and install kdebase-workspace-bin-dbgsym
<tsdgeos> Riddell: what's the difference?
<ScottK> Riddell: Any idea about 8.04.2 CD images for Kubuntu?
<ghostcube> hi guys its me again
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> i updated today from proposed and now amarok tells me an error at startup
<nixternal> x-session-manager[3989]: WARNING: Detected that screensaver has left the bus
<nixternal> hahahahahah, my screensaver didn't like the bus, so it left :p
<ghostcube> oh it likes walking more ?
<nixternal> that or it didn't pay its fare
<nixternal> I guess so
<ghostcube> bad
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> tdomhan: I don't suppose there is any difference, ddebs holds a more complete set of debug packages (due to autogeneration) though ... which doesn't really matter for KDE because all our stuff got -dbg packages anyway
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: ok ;-)
<ghostcube> hmm forget it now i dont get the error on startup
<ghostcube> oO
 * ghostcube thinks kde4 is playing tricks on him
<apachelogger> rgreening, vorian: you have to be more careful with version bumps ... you made oxygen-icons-kde replace dolphin << 4.2.0 for no apparent reason while not bumping some real dependencies
<claydoh> apachelogger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu/Edgy
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu/Hardy
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<claydoh> apachelogger: should I perhaps expand on the 'adding third party repositories' area?
<ScottK> claydoh: I don't think third party stuff should be there.
<apachelogger> ScottK: _we_ are third party when deploying stuff via PPA
<apachelogger> claydoh: btw, I think feisty can be removed completely
<apachelogger> if I am not mistaken feisty is out of support anyway
<ScottK> It is.
<claydoh> one area I often see newbie problems is incorrect urls in the repo line
<ScottK> I don't think 3rd party of any kind should go there.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it's community docs after all
<ghostcube> bug 254468
<ghostcube> damn
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/254468/+text)
<claydoh> I was just thinking of a shot of that section, more or less, and aren't the commercial repos listed there anyway?
<apachelogger> stdin_: is ubottu brokenish recently?
<apachelogger> stdin_: or is it launchpad?
<ScottK> It's more LP is slow
<Arby> apachelogger: Riddell: anyone else What else needs to be on here?
<Arby> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RemoveArts
<ScottK> The Edgy and before page should get called Dapper.
<ghostcube> is anyone here doing backporting ?
<ScottK> Of?
<ghostcube> and can may tell me if this bug will pass backporting commit
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/254468
<apachelogger> Arby: maybe a coulmn to mark if it has been fixed
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/254468/+text)
<apachelogger> Arby: or how it has been fixed
<ghostcube> ubottu, youre timeout sux :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghostcube> i know
<ghostcube> :D
<Arby> apachelogger: yeah, fair point
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: there are no digikam packages one can have installed togheter with the 4.2rc1 packages in intrepid?
<ScottK> ghostcube: It's Launchpad not the bot that's the problem
<ghostcube> ScottK, yeah but i can only blame the bot for now lol
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: there might be somewhere, Lure would know
<tsdgeos> :-7
<ScottK> ghostcube: SRU, not backport for that.
<tsdgeos> i'm already missing my old installtion :D
<ghostcube> ScottK, means
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: https://edge.launchpad.net/~digikam-experimental/+archive/ppa maybe
<apachelogger> I guess we'll create a much more usable package stack in the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa once 4.2.0 is out
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: please :D
<tsdgeos> let me try that though
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you know where jonny is?
<ScottK> He said he'd be offline all weekend
<ScottK> ghostcube: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Arby> apachelogger: column added
<apachelogger> ScottK: taking a break? ;-)
<ScottK> I think more like drug off by his parents somewhere.
<Arby> apachelogger: are the instructions correct?
<Arby> and what do we want people to do with the debdiff once they're done
<ghostcube> ScottK, that would result in not fixing this bug in inteprid
<Arby> we don't especially want dozens of bug reports
<ghostcube> intrepid
<ScottK> ghostcube: No.  It means preparing a patch to go into intrepid-proposed and test it.
<ghostcube> oO
<apachelogger> Arby: I would go with one bug report affecting all packages
<apachelogger> Arby: some packages don't exist anymore anyway
<apachelogger> like libkonq4
<ghostcube> this would be the best proposed release in the last months
<ghostcube> :D
<Arby> ok, I haven't started checking the lists yet
<apachelogger> Arby: can be done by those who are helping anyway
<apachelogger> more time efficient IMHO
<Arby> ok I'll create the bug then send a mail to the list
<ghostcube> this bug is really annoing
<apachelogger> Arby: in control there might be more to edit than just the build-dep
<ScottK> I agree
<apachelogger> Arby: best would be to search for arts
<Arby> apachelogger: I just quoted what you said the other day :P
<Arby> ok
<Arby> something I'm still confused by.
<apachelogger> Arby: also searching the .install files before testbuilding could help squash obvious stuff
<Arby> aren't we going to break some functionality in certain apps?
<ghostcube> ScottK, i know you dont support compiz but could this solve the redraw prob with the nvidia loose-binding option , if you know about this
<Arby> I don't especially feel like being yelled at because we broke $app
<apachelogger> Arby: that is really up to the developer who edits $app :P
<apachelogger> Arby: outside of KDE land everything that depends on arts ought to be compiled without it without problem
<ScottK> ghostcube: The problem happens on my Intel box too.
<apachelogger> Arby: so there we would just remove unusable functionallity
<Arby> I'm thinking about things like mythtv and friends
<ghostcube> oh i thought only nvidia and ati related
<apachelogger> Arby: and inside KDE land there might be apps that actually need arts tow rok
<Xand3r> hey ho
<ScottK> ghostcube: AFAIK it's everything.
<apachelogger> Arby: mythtv probably just supports arts as a sound daemon
<Xand3r> apachelogger: what are the 4.1.4 SRU bugs doing?
<apachelogger> Arby: like audacious
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ask ScottK
<Xand3r> apachelogger: i am afraid
<Arby> apachelogger: is it worth cross posting to ubuntu-devel in case anybody has any burning objections?
<ScottK> Xand3r: They are waiting for people to add comments saying how wonderful 4.1.4 is.
<Arby> or is that just likely to upset people for cross posting
<ScottK> Arby: ubuntu-devel is appropriate if there are non-KDE packages.
<apachelogger> Arby: what ScottK said ;-)
<ghostcube> hmmm so far 4.1.4 works here
<ghostcube> the one bug from amarok didnt happen again
<Xand3r> ScottK: is it equal from whom the comment comes?
<Arby> well as I said, things like mplayer and mythtv are non-KDE so I guess I cross post
<ghostcube> i never get mythtv to work :D
<ghostcube> good luck
<ScottK> ghostcube: Please say so in the relevant bugs: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&fi
<ScottK> .used=&field.tag=kde4.1.4&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<ScottK> Xand3r: Yes.
<ScottK> Pretty much anyway.
<Xand3r> kk i will ask some from the germanspeaking community
<Xand3r> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Actually verification reports from people not invlolved in the packaging are better.
<Xand3r> perfekt
<apachelogger> Xand3r: perfect ... or  ... perfeKt :P
 * apachelogger compiles 3 packages at the same time
<ghostcube> ScottK, so i need to comment all packages :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: you know the k is magic
<ScottK> ghostcube: Yes.
<ghostcube> ui
<ghostcube> :D long run
<ScottK> Except the bluetooth one.  We got plenty on that one already
 * ScottK wishes for a script to "Open all the bugs on listed on this page in new tabs".
<ghostcube> but one thing is still a prob should be mentioned somehow that starting this damn teacooker applet will stop jackd from loading heh cause plasma grabs hw:0
<ghostcube> lol
<ScottK> ghostcube: So far no one else can reproduce that problem.
<ScottK> I think you should mention it though.
<ghostcube> ScottK, hmm nah a|wen had it too yesterday
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ScottK> Missed that.
<ScottK> Need to look into it.  He's a good person to do it.
<ghostcube> <a|wen-> dtchen: it didn't grab raw here the first time ... but now i can't get it to stop grabbing raw :)
<ghostcube> it highjacks the hw:0 rofl
<ScottK> If we could get you and dtchen together to investigate it, that'd be great as he understands the sound stuff better than anyone I know.
<ScottK> He's not around a lot though...
<ScottK> Very busy
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> no prob but maybe this would explain some question in the forums i found abput why jackd not starting
<ghostcube> and no one had opened anything
<Arby> apachelogger: how do we want this arts thing to work for people who already have upload privileges?
<Arby> i.e. do we still want a debdiff to review for QA
<Arby> or can people upload their own work
<apachelogger> Arby: what else would we want?
<Arby> people who can upload do, people who can't attach a debdiff
<Arby> or everyone attaches a debdiff so that it can be reviewed
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Arby: former
<Arby> thanks
<apachelogger> there is no point in having developers attach a debdiff ;-)
<Arby> we still have reviews for ninja packaging
<Arby> even for developers :)
<apachelogger> nope
<Arby> anyway bug 320915
<apachelogger> we have reviews for those who don't usually have upload rights
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in arts "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<Arby> e-mail to follow later
<apachelogger> Arby: maybe also mention ... if the package _can_ be fixed to not depend on arts, it should be marked as affected and closed in the changelog entry
<Arby> apachelogger: do you mean put LP#: 320915 (or whatever it is) in the changelog entry?
<Arby> btw, what do we do if a package can't be fixed to not depend on arts? keep arts?
<apachelogger> Arby: 1) yes 2) either that or we remove the package ... depends on the package really :)
<apachelogger> or push upstream to change $apps behaviour so we can drop arts
<Arby> ok, got to go for now, biab
<blizzz> won't there be the 8.04.2 release for kubuntu?
<apachelogger> we don't know
<apachelogger> doesn't seem so though
<blizzz> what does it depends on?
<apachelogger> blizzz: if release team is actually in mood to get us one
<blizzz> ok. ty apachelogger
<Arby> apachelogger: anything I need to add to this before I send it.
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109092/
<apachelogger> Arby: is the bug mentioned on the wiki page?
<apachelogger> if not, you should add it ... mail is good
<Arby> by number yes, I'll add a link in a sec
<Arby> mail sent
<ghostcube> who is making the kde classic menu applet :)
<ghostcube> i have a feature request if its not already done
<Arby> ghostcube: we don't really do feature addition, that happens upstream in KDE
<Arby> if it's a plasma applet then someone in #plasma will likely know
<ghostcube> Arby, hmm ok
<Arby> apachelogger: ping?
<Arby> looking at arts stuff libsdl1.2debian-arts  looks pretty useless without arts
<Arby> should it be marked for removal from the archive?
<Arby> likewise liballegro4.2-plugin-arts
<claydoh> well I have not fin ished the quassel how-to completely :(
<claydoh> I eas sidetracked by an online shopping session
 * claydoh loves getting a bonus check by surprisse
 * claydoh gets to have a running desktop soon w00t!
<ScottK-palm> How goes it?
<jussi01> heya ScottK-palm :) it goes ok :)
 * Sput just came back from a really nice evening with markey, Mamarok, Claudia Rauch et. al.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-25
<_neversfelde> claydoh: some users started a translation of my german how to
<_neversfelde> I'll post you the link, once there is enough translated
<_neversfelde> n8 :)
<claydoh> cool is it based on the client-core concept?
<_neversfelde> yes
<claydoh> or just the standalone mode
<_neversfelde> it is client core and I think I can help to improve an english version
<claydoh> good, though  I am working on a simple one for the standalone mode
<_neversfelde> claydoh: did you publish it somewhere?
<claydoh> for those of us easily confused or not geeky enough :)
<_neversfelde> hehe
<claydoh> no, still typing out a rough text
<claydoh> and have a bunch of screenshots
<claydoh> \
<claydoh> would be done, but went to newegg and went shopping :)
<_neversfelde> if I can help you, tell me
<claydoh> then had to cook dinner
<claydoh> and I am still sick, and the wife is ill too :(
<claydoh> so even typing is not fun
<_neversfelde> here too, my girlfriend is sick
<claydoh> wow openoffice locks up the desktop in Jaunty
<claydoh> and apparently in kde4.2 ppa in intrepid
 * ScottK hugs his kde 4.1.4....
<claydoh> 4.2 rawks
<claydoh> maybe we should remove openoffice.org-kde then?
<claydoh> and just how far along is Kooffice :O)
<claydoh> oops koffice
<ScottK> openoffice.org-kde is still KDE3.
<ScottK> So yeah ....
<claydoh> does it actually use kde3, or is it just a 'theme'? I was never clear on that
<claydoh> "This package contains the KDE plugin for drawing OOo's widgets with KDE/Qt, a KDEish File Picker when running under KDE"
<claydoh> ahh
<claydoh> can't draw widgets then
<ScottK> I haven't looked but there's apparently a non-working KDE4 port.
<claydoh> I found that if you just enable oo.o's native file picker, you can keep the openoffice.org-kde package, and its better looks :)
<ScottK> If someone were to package http://blog.chatonka.com/2009/01/more-on-rtm-plasmoid/ I'd promise to review it.
<claydoh> I know samrog, who has a ppa opf plasmoid, he'll probably do it :)
<claydoh> ok what exactly is rtm? I don't think i get it
 * claydoh needs to learn cmake so he can use that for building his kmymoney2 packages
 * claydoh also is eager for kmm2's devs to port  to kde4 
<ScottK> Remember the milk.
<ScottK> It's a plasmoid to help you keep track of what you have to do.
<ScottK> I could use that.
<claydoh> ahh
<claydoh> I was thinking it was more complex than that
<claydoh> dunno why
<claydoh> https://edge.launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa
<claydoh> he's a plasmoid-ho :)
<ScottK> Can you talk him into throwing that stuff at REVU?
<ScottK> We want as much plasmoid as we can get in this release.
<vorian> beast2
<vorian> beastly*
<claydoh> https://edge.launchpad.net/~samrog131
<claydoh> I have emailed him
<ScottK> Excellent.
 * ScottK dons his peril sensitive sunglasses and wields quilt.
<Nightrose> ohhhh yea
<Nightrose> please someone package the rememberthemilk plasmoid
<Nightrose> that would be sooo useful for me
<Nightrose> I promise cookies and hugs to whoever packages and reviews it
<hunger> Will kde 4.1.4 move from intrepid-proposed to intrepid-backports eventually?
<neversfelde> Nightrose: can't find it on kde-look?
<Nightrose> neversfelde: not there yet - just in playground in svn
<Nightrose> see planet
<a|wen> hunger: afaik it is planned to be moved to intrepid-updates
<neversfelde> ah ok, I will try it
<Nightrose> cool :)
<Nightrose> ScottK: ^
 * Nightrose vanishes for some sport
<hunger> a|wen: I guess I need to wait then:-(
<hunger> If only jaunty wasn't that broken... then I could just upgrade to that:-)
<a|wen> hunger: if you want, you can add -proposed to your sources.list and help test that the packages are good
<hunger> a|wen: I don't want to do that.
<hunger> a|wen: I am running jaunty as a thing to report bugs against... but I do need one computer that actually works mostly.
<a|wen> hunger: i can fully understand that ... always have a computer kept somewhat clean
<hunger> a|wen: I wouldn't mind testing the kde packages, but there is a new kernel and stuff in -proposed that I do not want to test.
<a|wen> hunger: yeah; it is not that easy just upgrading the kde-packages and not the rest from -proposed
<hunger> Hmmm... installing ubuntu-desktop without effecting my kde installation no longer seems possible:-(
<hunger> ubuntu-desktop depends on all the stuff kubuntu-desktop only recommends and that I do not like:-)
<apachelogger> does anyone understand bug 320999 properly?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320999 in kdepim "mailtransports has wrong owner." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320999
 * apachelogger needs to guess mostly
<freeflying> happy new year kubuntuorts :) (chinese new year)
<apachelogger> freeflying: happy chinese new year to you to :)
<freeflying> apachelogger: thanks
<freeflying> :)
 * freeflying seems a bit over drunk :)
<a|wen> happy new year freeflying
 * a|wen was in chinatown today ... but there were no new year there until tomorrow :(
<freeflying> a|wen: hope you can enjoy the traditional of chinese :)
<a|wen> freeflying: i will ... lots of chinese at my uni (and supposedly fireworks in the next days)
<freeflying> a|wen: so do our side here :)
<a|wen> :)
<apachelogger> Arby:   Uploading kdelibs_3.5.10.dfsg.1-1ubuntu8_source.changes: done.
<Arby> apachelogger: for the aRts changes?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> if I removed the api stuff properly it should also build a lot faster
<Arby> apachelogger: did you see my ping about a couple of packages last night?
<apachelogger> nope
<Arby>  <Arby> apachelogger: ping?
<apachelogger> Arby: yes
<Arby> [21:51] <Arby> looking at arts stuff libsdl1.2debian-arts  looks pretty useless without arts
<Arby> [21:51] <Arby> should it be marked for removal from the archive?
<Arby> [21:52] <Arby> likewise liballegro4.2-plugin-arts
<apachelogger> throw them away
<Arby> ok I can mark it on the wiki but who do I need to ask to do it?
<apachelogger> they only contain arts support, so it's save to drop them
<Arby> you?
<apachelogger> Arby: you need to file a package removal request (explained somewhere in the wiki)
<apachelogger> then find a sponsor who accepts the request and subscribes the archive admins
<apachelogger> Arby: also ... for thos packages and rdeps need to be resolved as well
 * Arby starts digging in wiki
<apachelogger> I think libsdl for example got a metapackage for audio backends IIRC
<gmasucci> hello to everybody, my name is Giovanni Masucci and I'd like to help in the testing process to jaunty, nice to meet you all :)
<freeflying> gmasucci: welcome you here :)
<gmasucci> Thank you freeflying. :) I've just installed kubuntu jaunty and I've found an issue with libsoprano-dev and soprano-daemon packages. Appearently there is a file , org.soprano.Model.xml, that is in both packages and causes a conflict that makes apt eat children. :) If you are already aware of this please ignore my message :)
<freeflying> gmasucci: did you upgrade to the latest?
<gmasucci> yes
<freeflying> gmasucci: I couldn't reproduce it here now :)
<freeflying> gmasucci: I did maybe 1 day ago :)
<xerosis> the latest libsoprano-dev replaces soprano-daemon so it shouldn't be a problem now
<gmasucci> glad to hear, maybe the mirror has to update itself
<jussi01> sigh...
<jussi01> I have no idea on how to set up that calender folder crap in kontact. should we not have a pre set up one done already? (or is that a bug in the experimental packages and fixed in jaunty)
 * jussi01 prods the ninjas
<jussi01> great. lots of crashes with that. :/
<Arby> apachelogger: wrt removal of libsdl1.2debian-arts
<Arby> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive?highlight=(request)|(package)|(removal)#Removing%20Packages
<Arby> ^^ implies that we should remove both source and binaries
<Arby> however the source is libsdl1.2
<Arby> which is also the source for a number of libsdl1.2-foo packages
<Arby> so is the correct solution actually to modify the source package to not build the -arts binary?
<Arby> since we can't really remove the source package
<Arby> ah, it seems all the -foo packages are rdepends of libsdl1.2debian-arts so they're going to break anyway
<Arby> getting a little lost here. Is arts at a lower level than oss, esd, alsa etc?
<a|wen> Arby: arts is higher than those, as far as i know ... is those depends written explicitly in debian/control or made up from {$foo} variables?
<apachelogger> Arby: arts is same level as esd
<Arby> a|wen: those are what gets spat out by a combination of apt-cache show and apt-cache rdepends
<apachelogger> same applies for pulseaudio I guess
<apachelogger> they are all 3 sound servers, which just try to solve the multiple output source mixing problem and a the same time provide a simpler approach than alsa
<a|wen> Arby: rebuilding without build-depends on arts should remove the automagically generated depends (if that is what they are)
<apachelogger> Arby: correct solution for sdl would be build the source package without arts support ... drop all references to the package ... and change the depends of all other packages that depend on it to not depend on it
<apachelogger> or recommend or suggest
<apachelogger> though the latter is rather low priority
<Arby> ok well that saves me filing a removal request then, which is what brought all this about
<ghostcube> hi ScottK
<ghostcube> i still get this kmix crash at login just saying kmix crashed for unknown reason
<ghostcube> startet in 4.1.4
<ghostcube> but kmix works fine if kde is fully loaded
<a|wen> ghostcube: does it do the same if you try to log in (test it a few times) with a new user? could be that kmix got saved as part of your session with some unfortunate values
<ghostcube> a|wen, can i remove the saved session or would start blank session do the same ?
<ghostcube> i just have one user
<ghostcube> :D
<a|wen> start blank session should be the same
<a|wen> ghostcube: or if you are able to get a backtrace by having the -dbg packages installed, that would be good as well
<ghostcube> i have them installed but kcrash tells me cant get useful bt
<ghostcube> :|
<Notch-1> hi, on a persistent/live on usb pen, how can i add more persistent space? since the pen is formatted with fat32 i can't create persistent file bigger than 4 gb...
<Notch-1> is there a simple way to add more persistence files?
<a|wen> ghostcube: you have the kdemultimedia-dbg installed, right?
<ghostcube> a|wen, moment have to look if this one is there right now
<ghostcube> nope but why is it bringing juk with it lol
<a|wen> ghostcube: the -dbg packages (of kde) are meta-debug-packages, so they sadly have to bring in a lot of cruft
<ghostcube> oh ok :) just wondered why juk is inside the dbg packages
<ghostcube> ok if dled and installed i will tell u the output after relogin
<a|wen> ghostcube: thx
<ghostcube> np
<Arby> apachelogger: I assume I need to remove all references to arts from debian rules as well?
<apachelogger> Arby: most likely
<apachelogger> someone with firefox around?
<a|wen> apachelogger: here ... what to test/do?
<apachelogger> a|wen: bug 281407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281407 in kdebase "kfmclient won't exit after calling firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281407
<a|wen> apachelogger: confirmed ... kfmclient keeps running (until ctrl+c)
<apachelogger> hm
<Arby> apachelogger: does this look like a decent starting point http://paste.ubuntu.com/109385/
<apachelogger> a|wen: when you start firefox from a shell without arguments ... does it dispatch?
<Arby> save me at least one failed build :)
<apachelogger> Arby:     - dropped Replaces/Conflicts libsdl1.2debian-arts for
<apachelogger>       libsdl1.2debian-alsa, -oss, -esd, -nas, -pulseaudio
<apachelogger> that ought to stay
<Arby> oh ok
<apachelogger> Arby: I recommend you ask ./configure --help if there is anything you have to do to ensure the build will not break without arts
<a|wen> apachelogger: it dispatch both w/o any arguments, and while giving it an url
<apachelogger> a|wen: when no prior firefox window is running?
<a|wen> apachelogger: no, it will only dispatch if another window is running
<apachelogger> a|wen: but with kfmclient it doesn't even do with an open instance?
<a|wen> apachelogger: nope, exactly ...
<Arby> apachelogger: if ./configure --help says
<Arby> --enable-arts           support the Analog Real Time Synthesizer
<Arby>                           [default=yes]
<Arby>   --enable-arts-shared    dynamically load aRts audio support [default=yes]
<Arby> then I should set those to =no in debian/rules?
<ghostcube> a|wen, http://pastie.org/370170
<ghostcube> do i need any other dbg too ?
<apachelogger> a|wen: close all firefox ... strace kfmclient openURL > ~/kfmclient.1.strace 2>&1 ... gzip that file ... send to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> a|wen: open one firefox instance ... strace kfmclient openURL > ~/kfmclient.2.strace 2>&1 ... gzip that file ... send to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I think you might want to pass a URL with that ;-)
<a|wen> ghostcube: is that what you get?
<ghostcube> yes
<a|wen> ghostcube: you might want to try qt-x11-free-dbg as well
 * a|wen starts strace'ing
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think my music hd is reaching it's live time span
<apachelogger> making incredibly intersting noise
<apachelogger> time for a new pc \o/
<Arby> actually IIUC are --enable-arts/--enable-arts-shared and --disable-audio-arts sort of mutually exclusive
<Arby> debian/rules currently has --enable-arts-shared=no and --disable-audio-arts both set
<a|wen> apachelogger: is kfmclient supposed to dispatch if the underlying program (eg. firefox) don't do it by itself?
<Arby> which means this package already has arts disabled unless I've misunderstood
<apachelogger> a|wen: I am not sure ... (almost) all KDE apps dispatch by default
<a|wen> apachelogger: okay ... it doesn't dispatch if firefox is not running in any case
<apachelogger> a|wen: I am not sure if kfmclient itself doesn't get dispatched by $invokingapp
<apachelogger> so worst case might be ending up with some kfmclient processes
<ghostcube> hmm a|wen not better
<ghostcube> same output so far :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: open some about $application dialogs and click the website URL... that should invoke kfmclient... then look how many kfmclients you have
<ghostcube> brb
<a|wen> apachelogger: 2 strace output and 1 valgrind on the way to your inbox ... i'll test the about-box links
<apachelogger> k, thx
<a|wen> apachelogger: i have no kfmclient processes running in w/ w/o a firefox window open when clicking
<a|wen> apachelogger: can you take a look at the backtrace from ghostcube http://pastie.org/370170 ... any idea what crashes, or which -dbg to install?
<apachelogger> a|wen: doesn't that make the bug invalid?
<apachelogger> if they want apps to dispatch from a shell they ought to attach a &
<apachelogger> ghostcube: that crash happens when?
<ghostcube> login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> ghostcube: install kdebase-workspace-dbg
<ghostcube> ok
<apachelogger> stdin: ^
<a|wen> apachelogger: it should be kmix crash on login (ghostcube's crash)
<apachelogger> KWin (kwin), Signal SIGABRT
<apachelogger> don't think so
<apachelogger> then again that backtrace is pretty short alright :D
<a|wen> ghostcube: how did it turn out with a new session?
<ghostcube> a|wen, ehm havent tried wait a momant i forgot it lol
<ghostcube> brb
<a|wen> apachelogger: i think it is safe to call it invalid ... should be run with &
<ghostcube> a|wen, with blank session it worked
<ghostcube> but i have a stupid question folks
<ghostcube> where to set the start otions for desktop effects
<ghostcube> its gone
<a|wen> ghostcube: sounds good ... i'd suppose it was just a bad session
<ghostcube> ah found it
<ghostcube> nm
<ghostcube> a|wen, yeah seems so
<ghostcube> but i didnt get what coukld cause this weird
<ghostcube> but thx for help
<ghostcube> then all in 4.1.4 is fine now i can comment the packages heh
<ghostcube> :) if still needed
<a|wen> ghostcube: your session pretty much tries to save the state of the app ... that can go bad over an upgrade for some reason
<ghostcube> ok
<a|wen> ghostcube: very much appreciated, if you do that ... and report if you find anything else that is defunc in any way
<ghostcube> so its better if such an not regular bug appears to try a new blank session before telling its a bug heh
<ghostcube> oh i found an bug
<ghostcube> now after clean session
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> workspace switcher only shows 1 desktop it doesnt detects the virtual compiz ones anymore
<Arby> apachelogger: got libsdl1.2 built. lintian is moaning as usual
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109415/
<Arby> are any of those actually important
<Arby> ?
<ghostcube> ok i got a crash for plasma :D after spinning compiz cube
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> and now all 4 viewports are there
<Arby> I can sort of understand the packagename does not match soname ones
<Arby> but what does shlibs-declares-dependency-on-other-package libsdl1.2debian
<Arby> mean
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/370190  plasma workspace switcher crash with enabled compiz
<apachelogger> Arby: E: libsdl1.2_1.2.13-4ubuntu2_i386.changes: bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file jaunty
<apachelogger> Arby: did you build in a jaunty pbuilder?
<a|wen> ghostcube: have you witnessed crashes with kde+compiz before also? (i would think that the combination would be kind of unstable)
<Arby> well it wasn't pbuilder but it was a jaunty chroot
<ghostcube> a|wen, yes but it wasent in 4.1.3 anymore its something whats first startet if plasma is startet first it works afaik if plasma starts after compiz its not
<ghostcube> or opposite
<ghostcube> so iam starting compiz by an wrapper script cause kde didnt enable loose-binding for nvidia
<ghostcube> so i need a self made one
<ghostcube> if plasma is startet after compiz it works
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> if the fonts on lunchpad were any smaller I would have to throw stuff at someone
<ghostcube> apachelogger, lol
<a|wen> ghostcube: okay ... don't know if i would call it critical; is it reproducable?
<ghostcube> a|wen, yep
<ghostcube> on all kde4 boxes
 * a|wen seriously suggestes ghostcube to run kwin ... it is nice in kde4 :)
<ghostcube> first start of compiz only one workspace inside the switcher spin the cube it crashes and then 4 viwports working
<ghostcube> a|wen, iam doing compiz support in cf i need it :D
<ghostcube> i havent sayd kde4 isnt nice but i use it now since beryl :) so iam used to use it
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> a|wen, the bug just crashes plasma once :D
<ghostcube> i must check if it is only in an new session  brb relogin with this saved one now
<a|wen> ghostcube: would be good to know
<ghostcube> ok brb
<apachelogger> someone please translate bug 317690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317690 in kdebase-workspace "kdm-4 no logging if no window maneger is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317690
<ghostcube> ok the kwin crash at startup is related somehow to this workspace switcher
<ghostcube> the switcher now shows 4 vieports but something crashes kwin
<ghostcube> hmm not a big thing if you need compiz
<ghostcube> seems to ba an i dont like u i leave u :D
<ghostcube> plasma isnt crashing anymore now its again kwin hmm with the pastie i did before
<ghostcube> i think without compiz this all wont happen
<ghostcube> so the packages work so far for normal kde4 users i would say
<ghostcube> the only thing need to be solved is the kmenu classic and its sorting but i told this already in #plasma this su a bit
<a|wen> ghostcube: that initial backtrace isn't worth much it seams; could be anything (and we don't know if it is kde or compiz that does it wrong)
<Arby> apachelogger: because I forgot to highlight "well it wasn't pbuilder but it was a jaunty chroot"
<Arby> is that error critical then?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> Arby: not related to your changes anyway ^_^
<Arby> apachelogger: so I should attach a debdiff to the arts bug report?
<Arby> who do I bug to sponsor? you?
 * apachelogger is triaging bugs! :P
<apachelogger> Arby: ask in #ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> Arby: or just attach the debdiff and subscribe $sponsorteamforpackage
<Arby> that sounds better
<a|wen> ghostcube: everything actually works, except that your kwin/plasma just needs to restart itself?
<ghostcube> yes
<ghostcube> and this seems an compiz compination problem
<ghostcube> *b
<Arby> I assume thats ubuntu universe sponsors or similar
<a|wen> ScottK: anything we want to do anything about? ^^^ kwin/plasma restart after login when using compiz+kde
<a|wen> ScottK: happens in kde4.1.4
<a|wen> Arby: what is the source package?
<EagleScreen> compiz was made with Gnome in mind
<Arby> a|wen: libsdl1.2
<a|wen> Arby: it is in main
<Arby> ah, thanks the binary is in universe hence the error
<apachelogger> ghostcube: how did you set compiz as default WM?
<a|wen> Arby: ubuntu-main-sponsors
<Arby> thanks
<ghostcube> apachelogger, i building it from git so i made the compiz-kde-starter script like told in the settingsmanager cause the normal kde way starts it without loose-bining on nvidia cards what cause big speed probs
<ghostcube> *binding
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> a|wen: we won't then
<a|wen> apachelogger: thx; just wanted to be sure
<a|wen> ghostcube: just ignore the crash ... but feel free to report other regresions in kde4.1.4 (that is not compiz-related :) )
<ghostcube> lol yeah i will do but havent found any other till now :D
<ghostcube> all works after the updates of xine-lib
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> where is tonio?
<apachelogger> omg
<ghostcube> i cant test the kbuetooth thing i havent got bt
<ghostcube> :D
<a|wen> ghostcube: we like those reports too :)
 * a|wen has only got BT on his machine running kde4.2 ... so can't test either :/
<ghostcube> i hate it if i set my headset pairing on sightable everyone can check it out from the other building rofl so i not very friendly to bt
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: will amarok ever get documentation again? :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: jep being worked on
<apachelogger> okies
<Nightrose> should be ready to commit soonish
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no one around today
<apachelogger> no tonio, no smarter, no jonny...
 * a|wen gives apachelogger a cookie to chunk on while he waits for the lot
 * apachelogger munches
<Arby> if a debian/changelog contains only entries from debian does that mean the package has only ever been synced and never changed in ubuntu?
<Arby> specifically allegro4.2 which is the source for liballegro4.2-plugin-arts
<freeflying> Arby: I think so
<a|wen> Arby: if all merges were done according to spec, yes
<seele> apachelogger: breadcrumbs are a navigation mechanism, it's not limited for file browsers
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Aboon them aa ye tak yer place | Next Kubuntu Meeting: Wednesday 28 January 2009 22:00UTC | Alpha-3 Released | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<apachelogger> yep, but do I need breadcrums for 2-3 levels?
<seele> when your other navigation controls suck? yes
<apachelogger> how does it suck?
<apachelogger> it's not perfect
<apachelogger> but it suffice IMO
<seele> small target area? not labelled?
<seele> suffice means there is room for improvment
<apachelogger> breadcrum is no improvement, it's a workaround
<apachelogger> the concept would still be flawed
<apachelogger> you just add another concept on top of it
<seele> sure.. but there is no other option right now
<seele> so we just let it sit broken for the next two years while raptor materializes out of vapor?
<apachelogger> eventually people learn to use search withint eh two years and we can drop that whole menu tree all along
<seele> search is not a replacement for browsing. it is a completely different search strategy
<seele> you have to know what you are looking for in order to search and you can't explore what you don't know
<apachelogger> you don't browse in kickoff
<apachelogger> you enter a subcategory and leave it
<seele> you dont know what is in that subcategory until you look in it.  if youre wrong you have to go to a new subcategory
<apachelogger> when you are exploring
<seele> that search behavior is called browsing
 * apachelogger did never see anyone use google's web directory rather than the search
<seele> because google is a search engine so no one thinks to go to a search engine to browse their directory :P
<apachelogger> no, they use the searchbar
<seele> because google is a search engine and so people go to google to search
<apachelogger> so, what is wrong with making them use kickoff as search?
<apachelogger> because for the better part it is exactly that
<seele> krunner is kickoff without the menus to browse
<seele> kickoff provides high level information for users to be able to find more detailed information (the exact application) without overwhelming them with all of the information at once
<seele> and so people make choices based on smaller and smaller granularity information until they can find the piece of information they want
<apachelogger> you won't go looking for k3b in internet
<seele> no.. but what about konqueror when people know it as both a web browser and file manager?
<seele> or kmail? is it in internet or office?
<seele> the goal is to create an organization so no one makes mistakes
<apachelogger> search
<seele> so you know where you are going from the beginning
<apachelogger> yeah, to the search :P
<seele> not everyone searches!
<apachelogger> that is the problem!
<seele> or think they know enough information to search
<seele> or know what is available to search on
<apachelogger> then the search is flawed
 * seele slaps her face
<apachelogger> seriously ... think about it
<apachelogger> fi you are not really browsing
<apachelogger> as in: looking for new cool apps you might have never seen
<apachelogger> you will always know something related to that application
<ghostcube> maybe it is something between the menings of to browse the folder and to search the item that is leading to this discussionoO
<apachelogger> ghostcube: folders got nothing to do with it... you can also browse your menu
<apachelogger> the problem is you can also search your menu
<apachelogger> which is highly inefficient
<ghostcube> yeah thats what i meant
<seele> now that youve had this great insight maybe you should go rewrite all the literature on information seeking behavior
<seele> apparently you know something that the IA industry does not
 * apachelogger notes that he pissed-off seele enough and goes back to reviewing :P
<ghostcube> i didnt get the problem guys lol
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> ScottK, ping
<ScottK-palm> o/
<ghostcube> :)
<ScottK> ghostcube: Is compiz still a problem?
<ghostcube> yep
<ghostcube> ScottK, but all the other probs are gone its just a strange bug with plasma  workspace siwtcher
<ghostcube> ehm a question for the garbage bug
<ghostcube> is it planned to be in SRU now ?
<ghostcube> this is driving me nuts :D
<ScottK> At a guess if we rebuild compiz against 4.1.4 it would probably clear up.
<ScottK> What garbage bug?
<ghostcube> ScottK, i will build it against kde4.1.4 tomorrow
<ghostcube>  i tell u then ok
<ScottK> OK.  Let me know.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ghostcube> no prob i need to git pull new master so i must do this :)
<ghostcube> ScottK, waitr i search the bug number
<ScottK> bug #321185 isn't our fault is it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321185 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 "Package mysql-server-5.1 failed to install: tried to ovewrite `/usr/sbin/mysqld', witch is already in package mysql-server-core-5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321185
<Riddell> ScottK: mysql-server-5.1 package needs a Conflicts line updated for that, but we were told not to upload it (except the Friday deadline has passed, so we could now upload it)
<ghostcube> ScottK, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/254468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254468 in xorg-server "MASTER: momentary video garbage upon drawing new objects (particularly in KDE)" [High,Fix released]
<ScottK> ghostcube: Oh.  That one.
<ghostcube> yeah ...
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you upload?  My mental bandwidth is very low today for packaging stuff.
<ScottK> -ETOOMANYKIDS
<ghostcube> lol
<ScottK> ghostcube: We'd have to talk to our X maintainer about that one.
<ghostcube> ScottK, this is a very hard needed patch
<ghostcube> cause this is limiting the fun in kde
<ghostcube> its just badly annoing
<ghostcube> ScottK, and to wait till jaunty is not the best option for the users
<ghostcube> IMHO
<ScottK> ghostcube: I agree.  It annoys the heck out of me too, but I'm not going to do an X upload....
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> nah i never ask for this i just asked if it will be in packages in fewer time
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok if I upload mysql-dfsg-5.1 with your patch to ubuntu-server
<ghostcube> :D
<ScottK> No idea.
<apachelogger> Riddell: sure
<larsivi> hi
<larsivi> are the memory leak and/or occasional 100% cpu use in knetworkmanager known bugs?
<dtchen> hmm? under what conditions does it occur? i haven't been able to reproduce it in 9.04 at least...
<apachelogger> ha
<apachelogger> apachelogger talks to him/herself a lot. He/She wrote over 5 lines in a row 28 times!
 * apachelogger must refrain from writing more than 5 lines in a row
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> maybe not :P
<jussi01> hehehe
<nellery> anyone feel like sponsoring a new upstream release for a plasmoid?
<nhandler> nellery: What plasmoid?
<nellery> nhandler: plasmoid-tvprogramme
<nhandler> nellery: Bug number?
<nellery> nhandler: bug #321242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321242 in plasmoid-tvprogramme "New upstream release 1.2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321242
<nhandler> nellery: I'll look it over. Did you test the new plasmoid to make sure it runs? (I don't have jaunty or KDE available right now). I also will have to test it in a PPA, so it might take some time
<nellery> nhandler: I just uploaded it to my PPA.. I was going to test it from there
<nhandler> nellery: Ok, let me know when you test run it
<nellery> nhandler: will do.
<tsdgeos> hi guys, i've installed the qt4 dbg package but my backtraces still don't file the symbols, afair i did not have to tell gdb anything to find those .debug files, but maybe this has changed?
<tsdgeos> any idea?
 * smarter heard that the dbg packages of qt in Ubuntu were broke
<smarter> note sure
<smarter> *not
<smarter> you might have more luck with the  dbgsym on http://ddebs.ubuntu.com
<Arby> smarter correct, can't remember the bug number though
<tsdgeos> pff
<smarter> tsdgeos: try those: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/
<stdin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/261380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261380 in qt4-x11 "Packages have invalid .gnu_debuglink" [Undecided,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> smarter: how do i add that to my sources.list? or do i have to install them manually?
<smarter> tsdgeos: line for the sources.list: deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com intrepid main universe multiverse restricted
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> smarter: there are no qtcore-dbgsym packages there
 * smarter thought he saw a libqtcore4-dbgsym
<tsdgeos> old one
<tsdgeos> 4.3.2
<smarter> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqtcore4-dbgsym_4.4.3-0ubuntu1.2_i386.ddeb << missed that? :]
<smarter> that's even more recent that what I have on my box(ubuntu1.1)
<tsdgeos> apt-get didn't gave me the option
<tsdgeos> anyways
<tsdgeos> using my self compiled code
<tsdgeos> it's much easier
<smarter> self compiled qt? you have to be patient for that :p
<tsdgeos> nah
<tsdgeos> compiles quite fast
<tsdgeos> kdebase is much slower
<smarter> ccache ftw :p
<tsdgeos> nah
<tsdgeos> ccache would need a huge cache for all things i compile :D
<smarter> mine is 1GB :P
<jarekh> I'm looking for PPA with current kdetv for kde4. Is it exist?
<stdin> jarekh: there is not KDE4 version of it
<jarekh> I found it here: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/multimedia/kdetv/
<stdin> that's in playground, so don't expect it to work
<jarekh> but maybe it is for kde3 yet
<jarekh> I now. but I want only to look at this
<jarekh> the old one is buggy to
<jarekh> I will look at some comilation howto.
<stdin> generally it's just "mkdir build && cmake ../"
<jarekh> I will tray
<stdin> you'll need probably need the following packages: kdelibs5-dev libzvbi-dev liblircclient-dev libasound2-dev libxinerama-dev libxv-dev
<jarekh> I got sources of kdetv, downloading dev packages now
<jarekh> It will take a while
<jarekh> /var/cache/apt/archives/libsoprano-dev_2.1.67+dfsg.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<jarekh> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ScottK> jarekh: Can you pastebin the rest of the error
<jarekh> yes, one moment
<jarekh> Rozpakowanie libsoprano-dev (z .../libsoprano-dev_2.1.67+dfsg.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ...
<jarekh> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania /var/cache/apt/archives/libsoprano-dev_2.1.67+dfsg.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<jarekh>  próba nadpisania "/usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.soprano.Model.xml", który istnieje także w pakiecie soprano-daemon
<jarekh> should I look somewhere else?
<ScottK> jarekh: What's that last line say in English?
<jarekh> it is attempt to overwrite org.soprano.Model.xml whitch exist in packet soprano-daemon
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> We can fix that.
<jarekh> my endlish is on low level :)
<jarekh> english
<ScottK> vorian: ^^^ Can you deal with that in your soprano update^^^^
<vorian> i added a replaces soprano-daemon, dont know why it would still cause trouble
<ScottK> jarekh: It's good enough and certainly better than my Polish.
<ScottK> vorian: Did you conflict too?
<vorian> am doing so now
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> jarekh: Thanks for letting us know.  We're preparing another soprano upload and we'll fix it there.
<jarekh> ok, good luck.
<jarekh> Is it any hope for som experimental packages with kdetv on some PPA if it build?
<ScottK> No idea about kdetv.  Sorry.
<larsivi> dtchen: normal online usage (wireless/ethernet) :P
<dtchen> larsivi: sorry?
<larsivi> dtchen: about knetworkmanager, mem leaks and max cpu usage
<dtchen> larsivi: ah. sorry, haven't run valgrind over/with it, so i can't report anything useful yet
<larsivi> dtchen: but it is with 8.10, not 9.4
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-25
<nixternal> hrmm, I just updated gmm++ to 4.0.0, and I got an email saying it is (New) and I have to wait...is this normal if you go from something like a 3.1 release to a 4.0 release? or did I fork something up?
<nixternal> ScottK: gmm++ 4.0.0, can you throw that one out for me?
<nixternal> I forked up of course
<ScottK> nixternal: Usually the library package name changes with a soname bump
<nixternal> grabbed gmm++ instead of getfem++
<ScottK> I doubt it.
<ScottK> Ah
<nixternal> silly me
<nixternal> and I updated getfem++ over a week ago :p
<nixternal> brain->garbage();
<ScottK> nixternal: libgmm++-dev |    4.0.0-3 | lucid/universe | all
<ScottK> So should I reject your upload?
<nixternal> yes please
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> shouldn't be -3
<nixternal> 4.0.0-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> GOne
<nixternal> thank you sir
<ScottK> It looks like the source package name changed in LUcid
 * nixternal gets started with the MIRs now that everything is updated
<ScottK> getfem++ is where libgmm++-dev comes from now.
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> w00t, MIRs done for today
<nixternal> need to 2 MIRs to be processed before I can file 2 more MIRs for KOffice deps
<nixternal> so, hopefully everything will go through and we can have a good KOffice package
<Riddell> nixternal: just file them all
<nixternal> Riddell: yeah, I could do that, but rules are, don't file them if their other deps aren't in main yet
<Riddell> what rules?
<nixternal> though in the MIR, I could just put "this depends on bug so-and-so first"
<Riddell> if you have MIRs for the other deps that's fine
<nixternal> MIR procedures and check list
<nixternal> I will go ahead and do them now, since I have the text already done
<ScottK> nixternal: The format just asks the question are all the deps/build-deps in Main, it doesn't say the answer needs to be yes.
<nixternal> the new checklist does
<nixternal> ok, filed
<nixternal> ok, maybe there isn't a rule...I swore I just read it...I am sure I didn't make it up
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: you are pretty good at validation stuff :)
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: seen it all :)
<nixternal> been doing docs for 15+ years now
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: wow, didn't know that, been doing docs for about 7 months :)
<nixternal> yeah, I started with the Linux Documentation Project in 1993, Debian around 1995, KDE around 1997, and a bunch of other crappy projects that have since died :)
<ScottK> nixternal: It's kind of like when I was riding with the eldest daughter last year and getting somewhat frustrated with her driving and realized that I had a full year of driving experience for every hour she'd driven.
<nixternal> that's what happens when you fart dust you old man :p
<nixternal> w00t, inbox zarro
<ScottK> Yeah.
 * ScottK had inbox zero the other day, but then I realized I'd screwed up my kmail rules.
<nixternal> lol
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: when did you start with linux
<nixternal> ctrl+r in mutt ftw!
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: so you have been around for a *while* now :)
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: Relatively recently.  I started using it part time in 2003 and full time since 2005.
<nixternal> off and on, I got fed up with Linux around 2000 and ditched it totally for about a year
<nixternal> in that year I got addicted to Quake 3 and spent time traveling the USA trying to play professionally, but I wasn't that good :)
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: nice, so that means I am the new one around here :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: Quake 3 is awesome :)
<ScottK> Of course I also remember buying my Apple ][ and having the salesman tell me not to bother with buying the extra 32K RAM because 16K was enough.
<nixternal> I still have my Apple ][
<nixternal> and my vic20 and comm64
<ScottK> I think mine is in my dad's basement.
<nixternal> and i found out my atari 2600 is at my brother's house
<ScottK> I never owned those the Commodore's but did have a job where I sold them.
<nixternal> i went over there last week and his kids were playing pole position :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: I got my laptop from a university as part of a research program so that was good :)
<Tm_T> good morning all
<amichair> mornin Tm_T
<freeflying> connection via mobile broadband keep crash nm-kde
<freeflying> anyone has similar experience?
<jussi01> freeflying: you are actually able to connect? o.O
<Tm_T> I'm old fashioned and use Kppp
<freeflying> jussi01: for wireless/wired, its fine
<jussi01> freeflying: yeah, I have no issues with that either, I use network-manager-gnome if i need the broadband/mobile stuff
<freeflying> heh
<jussi01> it has the very awesome mobilr broadband provider stuff for easy setup
<Tm_T> jussi01: I find Kppp easy too, just, well, put the number and you're done
<jussi01> Tm_T: but who knows the number? /me doesnt...
<Tm_T> jussi01: it's ~same everywhere, *99***1#
<Tm_T> but yeah, provider database is great, makes it easier
 * Sput uses knetworkmanager
<Mamarok> the kde-devel meta-package doesn't exist anymore in Debian testing/Kubuntu, has it been replaced?
<Riddell> Mamarok: kde-devel is still there
<Mamarok> hm, somebody told me Debian testing didn't have it anymore
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: weeh, congrats
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: already got a sponsor for it?
<apachelogger> nixternal: ping
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: is help.kubuntu.org going to mirror help.ubuntu.com or will it be independent?
<Mamarok> Riddell: about the USB problem, it could be a SLOID bug, dfaure just made a patch for: https://bugs.kde.org/168914
<Mamarok> SOLID*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so is someone going to port kfi?
<Riddell> apachelogger: can't say I've heard of it
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, there seems to be lack of documentation from the documentation team ;)
<apachelogger> there is a spec from jaunty suggesting help.kubuntu.org to mirror the ubuntu thingy, and on the lucid todo there is an entry that rich is in the process of wirting documentation for help.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> I suspect nixternal knows all about it then
<apachelogger> shtylman: any progress on a kubuntu-installer-theme package?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah whee :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no sponsor but i wanted to ask if the naming etc stuff was ok?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what naming?
<shadeslayer> still have to talk to motu for sponsors :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the package names which have ~karmic~ppa0 etc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for eg : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+sourcepub/941646/+listing-archive-extra
<persia> Shouldn't it be in lucid first?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anyhow everything is fine right?
<shadeslayer> persia: i also did a lucid build
<shadeslayer> persia: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages
<apachelogger> yes, first we need to get it to lucid anyway ;)
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ~karmic1~ppa0
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes?
<apachelogger> the karmic needs a number attached ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i should change it to that? ok
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
 * apachelogger looks at lucid
<shadeslayer> ill do it asap :)
<shadeslayer> anything else?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> looking at lucid right now
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: quilt should be removed from the build-depends in debian/control
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kopete-facebook?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> always watch the output of debuild
<apachelogger> W: kopete-facebook source: quilt-build-dep-but-no-series-file
<apachelogger> W: kopete-facebook source: patch-system-but-no-source-readme
<apachelogger> W: kopete-facebook source: patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff .directory
<apachelogger> the first 2 warnings are because of the quilt build-dependency and the last one because you accidently got one of dolphin's configs added
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also your debian/changelog entry is broken
<apachelogger> which is why you should only use dch to do anything ;)
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> parsechangelog/debian: warning:     debian/changelog(l3): unrecognised line
<apachelogger> LINE:  * New Upstream release
<apachelogger> parsechangelog/debian: warning:     debian/changelog(l10): badly formatted trailer line
<apachelogger> LINE:  -- Rohan Garg <rohan16garg@gmail.com> Mon, 25 Jan 2010 01:39:31 +0530
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362547/
<apachelogger> do apparently something is wrong with your first change line and the bottom line format is somehow messed up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i saw that error,but i couldnt figure out what was wrong in that line
<apachelogger> first things first
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please edit the lucid package and then re-backport that package to karmic
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> otherwise you will almost certainly get lost in what you changed where
<shadeslayer> ok sure :)
<apachelogger> so, first open debian/control
<shadeslayer> ill do the lucid build first
<apachelogger> there remove "quilt, " from the build-depends
<apachelogger> then remove the .directory file in the main source directory
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already done
<apachelogger> then open debian/changelog and take a look at what makes your first entry line different from the one from Scott's previous changelog entry
<apachelogger> same with the bottom line
<apachelogger> (tip: in both cases you have a whitespace issue)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> had a extra whitespace after every line apart from the first line
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: um are even the amount of whitespaces set?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> the format is very very strict
<shadeslayer> yeah i can see that :P
<apachelogger> that is why ScottK mentioned that you should use dch to create the first entry and then only change the content, but not the stuff around it ;)
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok after editing the changelog,i rebuild it right?
<shadeslayer> debuild -S -sa
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> yeah still have a badly formatted trailer line ><
<shadeslayer> hold one
<apachelogger> oh, btw, after you did one upload you can build with debuild -S -sd
<apachelogger> that way you do not need to upload the tarball again, but just the changes, dsc and diff files
<apachelogger> which is of course a lot faster most of the time ;)
<shadeslayer> oh thats good :)
<Trouble_> shadeslayer: Hey dude, I sorted the logging in via kdm problem. Was some dodgy files in /tmp. I wish I'd moved them rather than deleting them, so I could have investigated more. Plasma-netbook still doesn't start automatically though - so that's next on my list ;-)
<Trouble_> /var/log/kdm.log didn't tell me anything in the end :-s
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/f37ca2478
<shadeslayer> Trouble_: hmm well you could always put a pre kde script and forget about it :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: dunno. I started college last week so I have way less time now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looks good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no changes to version>
<shadeslayer> like -0ubuntu0 ?
<Tm_T> yay, 1404.37 < CIA-63> sebas * r1080019 /trunk/www/sites/www/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Release KDE 4.4 RC2
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: groovy :)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the being a college student, not the having less time ;)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i start mine in 3 days :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, the thing is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: technically you should not upload -NubuntuN versions
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but always suffix them with ~ppaN or ~VERSIONN~ppaN ;)
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> the version in the changelog is wrong anyway
<shadeslayer> so i add this to my version right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: should be 0.1.5
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its 0.1.5
<apachelogger> a ubuntu version number always looks like this: UPSTREAM-DEBIANubuntuUBUNTU
<apachelogger> 0.1.5-0ubuntu1 in this case
<apachelogger> if the package was based of the first revision of a debian package of kopete-facebook 0.1.5 it would be 0.1.5-1ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> yeah thats what i was asking about... and should i add ~lucid1~ppa1 :
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, I did give k-n-h a distribution upgrade feature in case kpackagekit's turns out to be inadequate
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kpk should work out fine
<JontheEchidna> does kpk have support for the upgrade quirks that upgrade-manager uses?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: but for karmic we need to deploy patches to pk and kpk
<shadeslayer> brb...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it is all handled via pk internals, kpk just tells the user that there is a upgrade to lucid
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: then it just invokes do-upgrade
<apachelogger> which is where the problem lies right now, because it will try to launch the GTK interface
<apachelogger> and that needs to be patched
<JontheEchidna> ah, we could have it launch upgrade-manager-kde
<apachelogger> though I have not heared back form glatzor on my patch for pk on that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is what that do-upgrade thingy does
<JontheEchidna> so we'd be using the same architecture, just launched by kpk
<apachelogger> right
<shadeslayer> anyone want noodles ? :P
<JontheEchidna> nice
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: technically not even kpk, kpk just launches a script that launches the update infrastracture ;)
<JontheEchidna> nice @ noodles and @ kpk ;-)
<JontheEchidna> though I've never had noodles for breakfast :x
 * apachelogger still aint had no breakfast
<shadeslayer> its 6 pm here :P
<JontheEchidna> 7 am here
 * Riddell throws some porridge at apachelogger 
<apachelogger> and I need to be at campus in 45 minutes -.-
<apachelogger> weeeh \o/ porridge :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok so the version is 0.1.5-0ubuntu0~karmic1~ppa1
<JontheEchidna> I have to leave in 15 minutes, which is when my ride to campus leaves
<JontheEchidna> I think the campus blocks most ports except for port 80 on their wifi, because neither smtp nor irc work there :(
<shadeslayer> um ~lucid1~ppa1
<JontheEchidna> will have to talk to the IT dept. to see what's up
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that will not work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: foo1 > foo1~bar1
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: my uni had even blocked launchpad.net
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: foo1 < foo1+bar1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh..
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: luckily there's no web filter beyond blind port blockage
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so you need 0.1.5-0ubuntu1+lucid1~ppa1 now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: otherwise launchpad will reject the upload
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one sec i need to log this :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: though just to make that clear... the upload to ubuntu will still have -0ubuntu1 and just that ... the suffix is just for PPA uploads ;)
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the difference b/w ~ and +
<shadeslayer> eek
<shadeslayer> yeah can you gys hear me? go disconnected there :)
<shadeslayer> *git
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ~ makes the version smaller + makes it larger
<apachelogger> say you have 0.1
<apachelogger> then 0.1~foo1 would be lower than 0.1
<shadeslayer> oh..
<apachelogger> for example if you make a git snapshot before upstream does any release, then you want to use a version lower than 0.1 for sure
<Sput> 4.3.0-0ubuntureally42
<Sput> :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> so you could use 0.1~git20100124
<apachelogger> no matter what is following, the ~ makes it smaller than the part before the ~
 * persia usually uses 0.0.0.1~ for pre-releases, just to be extra safe
<shadeslayer> hmm thats good foo :)
<apachelogger> + does the same thing, just that it makes the version larger
<apachelogger> so 0.1+git20100124 > 0.1 > 0.1~git20100124
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do i remove all the .directory files?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just remove it and debuild ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: by going into each dir?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you only have it in one dir
<shadeslayer> hmmm ok
<apachelogger> unless you added more now ;)
<apachelogger> in the version I downloaded you only have it in the main source dir ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: otherwise you could do find ./ -name ".directory" | xargs rm
<apachelogger> persia: 0.0~ ;)
<apachelogger> though I have been told some tool(s) insist that 0.0 is no valid version
<persia> apachelogger: Breaks the sync script in Soyuz, or yes, 0~ would be preferred.
 * persia discovered this for a package that uses 0~ in Debian
<apachelogger> I see
<persia> 0.0.0.1~ seems the least bad compromise, because most projects only have three sections in versions.
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Sput: that is a rather short version :P
<Sput> apachelogger: I can't remember the details :) but I found that amusing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362565/
<shadeslayer> hmm i guess i need to rename the .orig.tar.gz too
<shadeslayer> and the folder too
<apachelogger> Sput: 4:4.1.1+really4.1.1-0ubuntu4
<apachelogger> Sput: though I have seen better than that too :D
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah, something like that :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also i just noticed that i have : .gitignore
<shadeslayer> i should remove that too right?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> that is from upstream
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> Sput: also on offer: 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu11.1
<Sput> you need to do that because you can't force downgrades, right?
<apachelogger> if that was to be in a PPA it would be 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu11.1~ppa1, and backported something like 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu11.1~jaunty1~ppa1 ;)
<apachelogger> Sput: right
<Sput> now add to that a package with screwed upstream versioning... mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026 comes to mind, though there's worse
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok i think everything went without errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/362569/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should i dput?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: W: kopete-facebook source: diff-contains-svn-control-dir icons/.svn
<apachelogger> W: kopete-facebook source: native-package-with-dash-version
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah but as you said thats upstream right?
<apachelogger> oh right, didnt see it earlier
<apachelogger> but the second is a major issue
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok what does the error mean?
<apachelogger> did debuild not warn you about anything?
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> check your .orig.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats the complete output of debuild -S -sa
<apachelogger> apparenlty debuild was unable to find it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kopete-facebook-0.1.5.orig.tar.gz
<apachelogger> wrong name, see what I told you yesterday about the tarball name
<shadeslayer> with a _ ?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> that is important, anything but NAME_VERSION.orig.tar.gz will be ignored
<shadeslayer> ah..
<apachelogger> dpkg-source: info: building kopete-facebook in kopete-facebook_0.1.5-0ubuntu1+lucid1~ppa1.tar.gz
<apachelogger> that is why debuild built its own tarball
<apachelogger> which then made the package a native package (i.e. a package where Debian/Ubuntu is upstream themself, so there is no individual upstream tarball)
<apachelogger> which is of course only legitimite for real native packages ;)
<shadeslayer> ah..
<shadeslayer> for absolutely new packages
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: E: kopete-facebook_0.1.5-0ubuntu1+lucid1~ppa1_source.changes: bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file lucid
<shadeslayer> ignore it?
<Riddell> yes, ignore that
<shadeslayer> since it doesnt recognise lucid :P
<shadeslayer> okies
<shadeslayer> ready to upload.. should i delete the other lucid package?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in the ppa?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> no, it will be replaced by the new version automagically
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> so now the upload..
<shadeslayer> Successfully uploaded packages.
<shadeslayer> i love it when launchpad sends you the mail :P
<shadeslayer> ok i think i need to change all the package names :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw do i have to remove the patch folder everytime or is there some procedure for that?
<\sh> apachelogger: done -> jabber
<apachelogger> \sh: thx :)
<\sh> apachelogger: welcome :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, you just need to get the right package
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: to get your most recent PPA version: go to the PPA page => look for the .dsc file => copy the url => dget URL => dpkg-source -x DSCFILE
<apachelogger> dget https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+files/kopete-facebook_0.1.5-0ubuntu1+lucid1~ppa1.dsc && dpkg-source -x kopete-facebook_0.1.5-0ubuntu1+lucid1~ppa1.dsc
<apachelogger> for example
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i meant that i have to change rekonq and choqok package names to fit the naming policy
<apachelogger> the versioning policy!
<apachelogger> not naming :P
<apachelogger> and now, you do not need to
<shadeslayer> yeah the same :)
<apachelogger> doesnt have much use now anyway
<apachelogger> anyhow
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<apachelogger> gotta run
<apachelogger> cya
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one sec
<shadeslayer> where do i upload it to get sponsors?
<shadeslayer> meh hes gone :)
<Riddell> ScottK: 4.3.5 is all built and has had a couple of testers, think I can upload to karmic-backports?
<ScottK> Riddell: If you think it's ready, I'm OK.  I'm slightly concerned that I read comments on the KDE lists that it had zero testing before release, but I'm good if you're good.
<ScottK> Riddell: Since backports build at a low priority, it might be best to do it on Friday?
<Riddell> bah, waiting
<ScottK> Uploading when the buildds aren't busy gives us fewer complaints due to archive skew.
 * Riddell gets excited at kdebindings getting to 71% compiled and going
<jussi01> Riddell: awesome
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :o
<Riddell> failed at 98% !
<Riddell> life is cruel
<shadeslayer> Riddell: error?
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/362641/
<ulysses> Hello, the link to the KDE SC 4.4 RC2 announcement is wrong here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-2
<ulysses> It's point to the KDE SC 4.4 RC1 announcement
<shadeslayer> ulysses: um no
<shadeslayer> Riddell: free after 30 mins or so?
<Riddell> ulysses: fixed, thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pardon?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: need to talk to you after 30-45 mins
<Riddell> I'm here all day
<Riddell> nixternal: amazing where he shows up http://mail.gnome.org/archives/marketing-list/2010-January/msg00120.html
<Lex79> Riddell: I uploaded this night kde-l10n for 4.3.5 in staging
<Riddell> Lex79: yeah saw that, we can probably copy those directly to backports
<Lex79> Riddell: just curiosity, what happens since changelog version says karmic instead karmic-backports? it will change automatically to karmic-backports after the copy?
<Riddell> no, that'll stay
<Lex79> ah
<Riddell> Lex79: did sandsmark get the phonon patch done?  I saw he said he was testing it
<apachelogger> re
<Lex79> Riddell: no he didn't for now
<Riddell> ho hum
<Riddell> let me know if you think I should try and poke him
<Lex79> Riddell: I poke him every day :( :)
<Lex79> I think we are friends at this point LoL
<neversfelde> Riddell: where was the grouping in categories for kickoff disabled last time? I cannot find it.
<Riddell> neversfelde: it's in /etc/xdg/menus/kde4-applications.menu
<neversfelde> ok, thanks
<Riddell> which is in kde4libs
<Riddell> without the prefix
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> did jontheechnida not deactivate it upstream>
<apachelogger> ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: deactivate the patch?
<apachelogger> well the grouping in internet?
<Riddell> ah, dunno
<Riddell> neversfelde: best check kde svn first
<apachelogger> I booted it from 4.3 because of its incosistency with the rest of the menu
<neversfelde> ok
<apachelogger> there was no progress for 4.4 so I asked jonny to boot it again in SVN
<ScottK> IIRC it was booted and then came back.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I deliberately only booted it from the 4.3 branch but not trunk
<apachelogger> giving the author a chance to work things out
<apachelogger> which did not happen
<apachelogger> neversfelde: not yet removed from 4.4
<apachelogger> doing that now
<ScottK> OK.  Time to do it again then.
<apachelogger> and trunk too this time
<ulysses> Uhm, it was reported, that bug 503070 wasn't fixed in kde-l10n-sk
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503070 in kde-l10n-sk "kde-l10n-** 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 fails to install (tries to overwrite kimagemapeditor.mo from kde-i18n-**)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503070
<apachelogger> kde rev 1080092
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1080092&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1080092
<ulysses> I thought I fixed all kde-i18-*/kde-l10n-* conflict in karmic-backports
<Riddell> that package does include "Replaces: kde-i18n-sk" ulysses
<Riddell> ulysses: probably the problem is that I haven't removed the kde-i18n-sk package yet
<ulysses> Riddell: Shouldn't kde-l10n-sk replace kde-i18n-sk, if it's installed? I've tested it, kde-l10n-hu replaced kde-i18n-hu, I don't understand what is the problem with kde-i18n-sk
<Riddell> ulysses: you seem to be looking at karmic, I've not looked into karmic
<ulysses> Riddell: yes, I looked it on Karmic
<apachelogger> kde rev 1080097
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1080097&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1080097
<apachelogger> neversfelde, ScottK, Riddell: removed internet subcategories from 4.4 and trunk upstream
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm tempted to say the same should be done to Development
<apachelogger> I only have one group there?
<Riddell> I have Translation (1 app) and Web Development (1 apps)
<apachelogger> Riddell: also bug 379820 is non-solvable IMHO ... the problem is that we get desktop file translations from mo files which are cached inside the app (e.g. plasma/kickoff)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379820 in ubuntu-translations "KDE language pack updates should call kbuildsycoca4 --noincrement" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379820
<apachelogger> another reason to dislike that approach of localization
<Riddell> apachelogger: why wouldn't a watch for the .mo files be a solution?
<apachelogger> because each app would have to watch each mo file (or at least those that are used by it)
<apachelogger> that will eat all sorts of resources big time
<apachelogger> which is exactly the reason that mo files are not watched to begin with but translations will only apply upon new login
<apachelogger> IMHO we should slove this by triggering a reboot notification after lang-pack updates
<Riddell> hmm, that would work but seems a bit microsofty
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I would be interested in particular examples of this issue
<apachelogger> as I see it the only way to notice this is when you had an entry that was untranslated, that should be translated after the update
<apachelogger> that of course implies that you *know* that the entry shoudl be translated after the update
<apachelogger> making it a bit of a pointless bug altogether
<nixternal> apachelogger: help.kubuntu.org will be independent, not a mirror
<apachelogger> nixternal: okies, do you expect to get it setup before lucid? cause then we should look into adding it to kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ok, so no need to patch kdelibs again?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: aight
<apachelogger> also, we never patched kdelibs to get rid of those cats :P
<neversfelde> mhh, kubuntu_70_revert_submenus.diff
<apachelogger> oh :D
<apachelogger> so we did it seems :D
<apachelogger> anyhow
<neversfelde> you did ;)
<apachelogger> where do we get artwork for 10.04 from?
<Lex79> apachelogger: strange question....do you know if soyouz has tarball for downloading?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what does this error mean : W: kopete-facebook source: unknown-field-in-dsc original-maintainer
<apachelogger> Lex79: you mean of the soyouz source?
<Lex79> apachelogger: yeah
<nixternal> apachelogger: yes, with the new website
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please paste your control file
<apachelogger> Lex79: no, you'd need to branch the launchpad source I suppose
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im doing it for kopete karmic
<apachelogger> I do not think they release tarballs of launchpad
<shadeslayer> ok sure
<apachelogger> nixternal: ok
<nixternal> apachelogger: it will be the same documentation that is already on the system, so I wonder, could you you have the shortcuts point to a help:/ url?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i still need to edit the homepage though :) : http://pastebin.com/f46bcde5f
<Lex79> apachelogger: and why soyouz has GNU Affero GPL v3 license if there are no sources? :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: if you manage to implement search into help:/
<apachelogger> nixternal: otherwise it would not make much sense
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I thought you did that in the lucid version already?
<nixternal> apachelogger: good point
<shadeslayer> nixternal: docs? where? i want to help!
<shadeslayer> i did the docs for a browser rekonq so have a bit of experience..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: eh?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh im building this from sractch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you changed the homepage in the lucid package already?
<nixternal> shadeslayer: where were you last month? :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is bad practise
<shadeslayer> nixternal: givin my exams :(
<nixternal> after this push of docs is complete, I will probably have more work available, so if you are interested, let me know
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: take the lucid package and apply as little change as possible
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm..
<apachelogger> ultimately you would take the lucid package, add a changelog entry for karmic and be done with it
<Riddell> apachelogger: artwork for 10.04 comes from upstream?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: anyhow, the warning is probably becuase it doesnt like XSBC-Original-Maintainer, so just ignore that warning
<apachelogger> Riddell: I mean kubuntu branded one :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but if i take the lucid changelog wont that contain lucid at the top?
<Riddell> Lex79: soyuz sources are available
<apachelogger> Riddell: to prevent people from giving us bad reviews because we did not change upstream's artwork
<Lex79> Riddell: where?
<Riddell> Lex79: wherever launchpad's sources are, bzr co lp:launchpad might work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dch -v 0.1.5-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 -D karmic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then you have a karmic entry at the very top and the lucid entry underneath it
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm happy with just preventing people from giving us bad reviews because we did
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah..
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just take a look at the changelog of some package in the kubuntu beta ppa, most of them are backports
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wont that be +karmic1 ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: and if they're complaining about artwork being boring that means they have nothing important to complain about
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe :)
<Lex79> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger> Lex79: I did not say there was no soyuz source, I said there were no tarballs
<apachelogger> tarballs are not the only way to distribute source code, you know :P
<apachelogger> Lex79: on a more important note, just because something is licensed as FLOSS does not mean that its source code is available to the public
<Lex79> apachelogger: I see, thx
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like i said : http://paste.ubuntu.com/362710/
<shadeslayer> overwrite?
<apachelogger> oh right, you are in a versioning mess
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 0.1.5-0ubuntu1+lucid1~ppa1~karmic1~ppa1
<apachelogger> oh the glory of versioning mess :D
<shadeslayer> whoa!
<nixternal> can't you just use the -b since it is going into karmic?
<shadeslayer> yeah thats what im thinking too :P
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is the lucid package finished?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: building? nope
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, sourcewise
<shadeslayer> i uploaded it,waiting for the 32 bit build
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i finished at the same moment and uploaded it
<apachelogger> well, 64bit finished, so it at least builds :D
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why does launchpad have a unequal no. of builds for 32 and 64 bit?
<apachelogger> because it is a cloud
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your changelog decreased in quality
<shadeslayer> um?
<apachelogger> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38360782/kopete-facebook_0.1.5-0ubuntu1_0.1.5-0ubuntu1%2Blucid1~ppa1.diff.gz
<apachelogger> also you did not document that you removed quilt as a build-dep
<shadeslayer> hmm and the changed link too...
<apachelogger> that is why I said it decreased in quality
<apachelogger> or rather in verbosity
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> the old entry format was broken, but more verbose
<apachelogger> the new entry is not broken but also not verbose :P
<nixternal> Riddell: just gave Paul Cutler a heads up on our little workaholic, who seemingly doesn't know how to review patches well or understand how something should work
<shadeslayer> ok ill redo the entry again :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thanks for pointing that out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also ive learnt that its *best* to work with dch -a :)
<nixternal> who knows, this guy just might turn out to be the next super start, maybe even the next linux :D
<nixternal> s/start/star/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, you could also just follow the format and make [whitespace-whitespace-bulletpoint] before your lines ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: who's he?
<nixternal> paul?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i thought it might break something :)
<apachelogger> I am linux!
<shadeslayer> :)
<nixternal> he is one of the doc/web/news/* leaders in gnome, a good friend of mine
<nixternal> everytime we hang out he tries to show me something cool in gnome to make me switch
<nixternal> then I show him KDE 4 and then smash his laptop
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, with dch -a you are almost completely save, but quite frankly I find it easier to just keep an editor open with the changelog and add bullet points manually
<shadeslayer> apart from E: kopete-facebook_0.1.5-0ubuntu1+lucid1~ppa1_source.changes: bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file lucid
<shadeslayer> everything else looks fine when i run debuild -S -sa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i hope youre not getting pissed off :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok ive uploaded the correct version of everything now i think,hope it works..
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you on 32 or 64bit?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 64 bits
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: install http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/devscripts/devscripts_2.10.61ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> that will silence all the tools that do not know about lucid
<apachelogger> ScottK: could we get that backported?
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<apachelogger> some idle minion around?
<shadeslayer> apparently gdebi doesnt like the package :)
<shadeslayer> ok lets build again...
 * ulysses is on Ubuntu Developer Week
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should i update the package no. to ppa1 now?
<shadeslayer> since it failed twice on upload
<shadeslayer> um ppa2 i mean...
<apachelogger> yes
<Quintasan> \o
<ulysses> o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol : E: kopete-facebook_0.1.5-0ubuntu1+lucid1~ppa2_source.changes: bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file lucid
<Quintasan> sup? we have only one session in Dev Week? :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you install the new devscripts?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> well, dunno then
<shadeslayer> i have : 2.10.61ubuntu2
<ulysses> Quintasan: Yes, only one, but I'm waiting that:)
<shadeslayer> ok done..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when i did : apt-get source ktorrent it gave me a message that ktorrent was available on git.debian.or
<shadeslayer> *org
<apachelogger> aargh
 * apachelogger throws amarok out the window and uses vlc
<apachelogger> http://trac.kmess.org/changeset/5693
<apachelogger> ah, wrong chan
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages
 * shadeslayer picks up amarok,makes a version upgrade to 2.2.3 and gives it back to apachelogger 
<apachelogger> like that will help -.-
<shadeslayer> now to wait for 3 hours :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know testbuilding in a ppa is bad practise too :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: now you tell me :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why though? MOTU said i could do test builds in my PPA
<apachelogger> yeah, if you had upload permissions you could also do test builds in the ubuntu archive
<apachelogger> that does not mean it makes much sense :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think if i had permissions for ubuntu archives i would rather mess up my PPA than the archives :)
<apachelogger> just saying
<apachelogger> I finished testbuilding in 5 minutes here :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how?
 * shadeslayer guesses pbuilder
<apachelogger> whatelse
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you teach me that too?
<apachelogger> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<apachelogger> voila
<shadeslayer> hehe got it first with google
<apachelogger> up we go
<shadeslayer> Create a base tarball that will contain your chroot environment to build packages with.
<shadeslayer> what does that mean?
<apachelogger> sudo pbuilder create
<apachelogger>  :P
<shadeslayer> >< i mean whats a base tarball
<apachelogger> ask wikipedia for what a chroot is
<apachelogger> that chroot gets compressed in a base.tar.gz to save disk space
<apachelogger> when doing a build it then gets decompressed to a temporary location
<shadeslayer> gtg bbl
<Lex79> Riddell: <sandsmark> nothing new yet, still fails to build
<Lex79> no progress for now
<Riddell> Lex79: fooey
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> the fact that plasmoids can crash plasma is so ugly it causes nightmares for me
<Tm_T> apachelogger: glad they don't do that here
<Tm_T> well, I haven't got that issue for a long time
<apachelogger> the fact alone troubles me
<apachelogger> and that I cant add half the plasmoids without plasma going down
<apachelogger> though I never was able to touch plasma without crashing it
<jussi01> apachelogger: +1!
<apachelogger> maybe I am too weird a user that plasma cant deal with it
<jussi01> apachelogger: anything that isnt totally mainstram just kills things... like stasks for instance...
<apachelogger> awful
<apachelogger> oha
 * apachelogger cant even browse widgets right now :D
<persia> apachelogger: Can you put an exception handler around the plugin interface, and trap (and drop) crashes?
<apachelogger> persia: yes, for plasmoids implemented in scripting languages
<apachelogger> not for binary ones
<apachelogger> since they run inside plasma itself
<apachelogger> horrible design if you ask me
<persia> Um, why not?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<persia> I don't know anything about this specific interface, but in the general case where one loads some .so and calls some function to initialise and activate it, one can trap.
<apachelogger> yeah, but I dont know the internals either
<persia> For example, the old OpenAL used to send segfault when it couldn't open an audio interface, so client apps needed to put an exeption handler around the initialisation routine and if the exception handler caught a segfault, turn off audio, and proceed.
<persia> In most implementation of plugin interfaces, one can do the same thing.  Just find the init() and run() calls (or whatever names), and add exception handlers that trap a crash, clean up the allocation for the plugin, and go about their business.
<persia> Mind you, most developers don't add this as a first pass, because plugins never crash :)
<apachelogger> persia: well, if there was an easy approach to it, the plasma devs would probably have implemented an exception handler by now, because 90% of the time plasma crashes because of some faulty plasmoid
<persia> Maybe.
<persia> But C++ exception handling is messy and poorly documented.
<persia> Plus, usually it's better to fix the actual crash, rather than write code that assumes it will be interfacing with crashing code.
<persia> Anyway, worth a check of the implementation if it annoys you enough.
<apachelogger> it does not feel like the plasmoids do get any less crashy :S
<apachelogger> persia: next semester, for the time being I will continue playing with C ;)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: more work for you then ;P
<persia> apachelogger: Heh.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, I suppose implementing exception handling yourself is way faster than using undocumented fancyness :P
 * apachelogger leaves for supper
 * Tm_T throws spoon for apachelogger
<Quintasan> apacheloggers last supper
<Quintasan> :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Someone file the backports bug, say it builds, installs, runs, and let me know.
<Quintasan> fcks
<blueyed> Whats the reason for "Install Debug Symbols" being grayed out in the KDE Crash Handler (lucid)?
<apachelogger> that someone better not be me :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: do you have time for another review of minitube? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/minitube
<neversfelde> mhh wait, seems that revu cannot interact with source format 3.0?
<apachelogger> stupid revu
<apachelogger> neversfelde: why do you need to override dh_auto_install?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: build fails, because the directory does not exist
<neversfelde> or it cannot use it
<neversfelde> mhh, can't remember at the moment
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> debian/dirs then
<apachelogger> neversfelde: copyright still does not list the nokia copyrights completely
<apachelogger> depends exceeds 80 chars/line
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I'll have another look, but what shall I do with debian/dirs?
<apachelogger> with debian/dirs you can create directories
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I can only find Nokia files that are licensed under GPL and alternatively under LGPL
<apachelogger> they are not
<apachelogger> neversfelde: they are either commercial or lgpl, or commercial or gpl
<apachelogger> so you must list those that are commercial + lgpl and those that are commercial + gpl
<apachelogger> independently from each other
<neversfelde> ok
 * txwikinger thought everything in qt is LGPL now
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I can find Nokia files which are GPL and files which are commercial + LGPL + GPL, but no file that is commercial + GPL
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> neversfelde: in that case the copyright just needs to mention that commercial+lgpl+gpl
<neversfelde> chaos :)
<apachelogger> and even then thelist is incomplete
<apachelogger> src/qtsingleapplication/* for example is all (c) nokia
<ScottK> Is it on purpose that apport suddenly cares about plasma crashing?
<txwikinger> didn't apport do that already before?
<ScottK> I was getting Dr. Konqi before.
<ScottK> I thought we dropped the apport patch
<ScottK> apachelogger: Didn't you kill that?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I do not need override dh_auto_install because of a missing dir, I need it because the permission is denied. So I cannot use debian/dirs, can I?
<apachelogger> ScottK: not me personally
<apachelogger> neversfelde: why would permission be denied?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/362845/
<neversfelde> I had a look at keepassx, that package seems to have the same problem and thay solved it there with override dh_auto_install, too
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ok, then
<apachelogger> seems that qmake makes crappy make files :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: reuploaded, hope I got all files now in copyright
<neversfelde> Lex79: you colibri packages fails to build for me
<Lex79> neversfelde: it wasn't when I uploaded to revu :( Can you paste the build log?
<neversfelde> Lex79: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/362883/
<neversfelde> tell me, if you need the whole log
<Lex79> weird
<Lex79> neversfelde: is it the same your issue? I mean for minitube
<neversfelde> Lex79: I do not think so, but can test, if you want?
<Lex79> yes please
<Lex79> thanks
<neversfelde> Lex79: it really fixes it
<neversfelde> don't know what is wrong there
<Lex79> neversfelde: is it fixed with  override_dh ?
<neversfelde> Lex79: yes
<neversfelde> override_dh_auto_install:
<neversfelde>         $(MAKE) INSTALL_ROOT="$(CURDIR)/debian/colibri" install
<Lex79> neversfelde: we need to investigate, something is wrong with debhelper or something like
<neversfelde> yes, seems so
<Lex79> yes, if we need that change for every package...something is wrong in the lower level :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: do you have an idea what is wrong there?
<neversfelde> also something is wrong with adding plasma programms like the powermanager to the tray
<neversfelde> it does not work
<ScottK> Lex79: Did you see sandsmark's comment about updated Qt patch on #kde-devel
<Lex79> ScottK: yes he sent me a private message
<ScottK> OK, great.
<ScottK> Just making sure.
<Lex79> sure, no problem, thanks
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: as apachelogger is gone, do you have time to do another review of minitube?
<neversfelde> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/minitube
 * JontheEchidna looks
<neversfelde> I promised upstream that we'll do our best to get it in
<neversfelde> I corrected depneds line and copyright in the last upload
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I would suggest depending on the "phonon" metapackage rather than the backends separately. This way if new backends crop up in the future only the phonon metapackage will have to be updated, and not every package that uses phonon
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: so
<neversfelde> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, phonon ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, phonon will handle all the magic for depending on a backend
<JontheEchidna> otherwise it looks great
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: reuploaded
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I'll ack once it's up
 * Lex79 is working on Qt 4.6.1
<JontheEchidna> how's that going with phonon?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: sandsmark made a new patch
<Lex79> I'm building to see what happens
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I got a mail, as I wrote that I reuploaded, so it should be there
<crimsun> why phonon instead of phonon-backend? Does it specifically require features only in the phonon package?
<crimsun> i.e., since phonon is a metapackage, it seems odd to depend on it
<crimsun> any new backend would Provides: phonon-backend, regardless
<JontheEchidna> the phonon package depends on libphonon4 (>= 4:4.6.0-1ubuntu6), phonon-backend-xine | phonon-backend
<JontheEchidna> to ensure that -xine is favored, I suppose
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: ack'd
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thx
<neversfelde> Lex79: you are no MOTU, aren't you?
<crimsun> JontheEchidna: that's kinda ugly. The -backend-foos already depend on libphonon4.
<crimsun> I would Depends: ..., phonon-backend-xine | phonon-backend, ...
 * JontheEchidna hides behind "that's what debian does"
<crimsun> for which source package?
 * crimsun preps his BTS cannon
<Lex79> neversfelde: I'm not
<neversfelde> Lex79: why? :)
<JontheEchidna> crimsun: qt4-x11, might be worth it just to talk with fabo though
<Lex79> ehhhhh :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<Lex79> :D
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: you have my full support should you decide to apply for MOTU or Kubuntu-dev (or both)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I read something about Motu membership in mailing list
<Lex79> second
<neversfelde> well, thats good, but helps me not, now ;)
<neversfelde> I'll guess I have to ping some americans at this time
<neversfelde> nixternal: you're around?
<nixternal> neversfelde: yes
<neversfelde> nixternal: can you have a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/minitube
<nixternal> looking now
<neversfelde> thank you
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2010-January/002367.html
 * Lex79 thinks should become core-dev directly at this point
<JontheEchidna> hmm, interesting
<neversfelde> mhh, I would like to be a MOTU
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: how to disable lzma compression in .pbuilderrc ?
<neversfelde> and tahts really confusing
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I don't know of any way to do it from pbuilderrc. There's a flag that you can set in debian/rules temporarily though, just a second
<Lex79> right
<JontheEchidna> DEB_NO_LZMA
<JontheEchidna> setting that to 0 is the only way I know how to disable it for pbuilder
<Lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> er, setting that to 1
<Lex79> yes because there is "NO" :)
<Lex79> Qt 4.6.1 builds fine \o/
<nixternal> neversfelde: ack and uploaded, thanks!
<neversfelde> nixternal: thanks
<neversfelde> minitube was hard work
<neversfelde> and I am proud that it is uploaded, I must say :)
<apachelogger> Lex79, JontheEchidna: just export that in pbuilderrc
<Lex79> thanks apachelogger
<Lex79> apachelogger: export DEB_NO_LZMA = 1
<Lex79> ok?
<JontheEchidna> neat
<apachelogger> Lex79: no whitespaces I think
<apachelogger> export DEB_NO_LZMA=1
<Lex79> ok
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: what package I have to rebuild against new qt+phonon to see if I still have sound? kdebase-runtime is enough?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: phonon-backends
<Lex79> ah ok :)
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: in addition to kdebase-runtime, to be clear
<Lex79> eheh now is really ok, thanks :)
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> I miss my choqok 0.94 sync bug
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-26
<persia> neversfelde: Instead of overriding dh_auto_install, you might also try adding "export INSTALL_ROOT ..." somewhere for the child makefile to use.  This depends on the child makefile config.
<neversfelde> persia: I do not have time to look at this now, but I will try it. Thanks.
<persia> No rush :)
 * ScottK notes RC2 seems to work a lot more smoothly than RC1 on his netbook.  RC1 is much smoother than the last beta (which seemed stuck in swap all the time with 1GB RAM)
<Lex79> ScottK: Qt 4.6.1 builds fine, but kdebase-runtime against Qt 4.6.1 doesn't, I need to ask sandsmark if he can fix that
<Lex79> since it's due to his phonon patch
<Lex79> http://pastebin.ca/1766031
<ScottK> Yes, please.
<Lex79> done, he will see tomorrow
<Lex79> I found the problem, kdebase-runtime ftbs due to this change in Qt http://pastebin.ca/1766069
<Lex79> we will fix tomorrow
<Lex79> g'night
<ScottK> Good night.
<nixternal> ok, I am so in the mood to do some coding, all of this documentation is driving me up a wall
<nixternal> why does our channel look so bare? only 65 people
<ScottK> 64, you scared one off
<nixternal> damn skippy
<jepong> hello... upgrade my kubuntu karmic to KDE 4.4 RC2 now i have 2 panel... is this a bug?
<shtylman> apachelogger: I was unaware we still wanted that :) ... I thought it was going to non fullscreen
<shtylman> apachelogger: but I can make the changes if needed
<ScottK> shtylman: Is the new theme that came with rc 2 yours?
<shtylman> ScottK: what new theme?
<ScottK> I don't have the checkerboard anymore.
<shtylman> wallpaper?
<ScottK> Yeah
<ScottK> Sorry for the imprecision.
<shtylman> nope...no idea who's
<shtylman> I havn't actually seen it yet
<shtylman> havn't updated recently
<ScottK> OK, it's a huge step forward.
<shtylman> screenshot?
<shtylman> is it a kde thing
<shtylman> or just a kubuntu thing?
<shtylman> ScottK: what is it called?
 * ScottK digs for the netbook
<ScottK> No idea if it's KDE or Kubuntu
<ScottK> Wallpaper is Ethaid by Nuno Pinheiro, so I guess upstream.
<ScottK> Ethaid/Ethais
<ScottK> Now you can be motivated to update.
<shtylman> indeed
<shtylman> hmm..dunno about the white glow where the lines meet
<ScottK> Pretty much the opposite of what we had before.  Radically plain.
<shtylman> but I kinda like it in general
<shtylman> yea...wonder what it took to convince pinheiro
<ScottK> 5 guys, baseball bats, dark alley ....
<ScottK> No idea really.
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> same kdm theme though?
<shtylman> I guess I will need to update mine... and we can use mine with the new wallpaper...
<shtylman> kde is frozen
<shtylman> so its up to us... if we accept it :)
 * ScottK stays out of artwork arguments.
 * ScottK just always uses the default.
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> everyone is an artist when it comes to opinions
<nixternal> ok, I just fired up lucid daily-live iso right, and the new kde wallpaper is brown in qemu...is this real or a joke?
<nixternal> also, we need to move the uBlog widget, as on a 1024 screen it doesn't fit correctly
<ScottK> nixternal: It's not brown on my netbook.
 * Sput seems to remember Nuno just gave up, didn't feel like fighting for Quadros anymore
<markey> Quadros?
 * Riddell does the kdebindings compiling dance
 * Tm_T does the kdebindings build failure dance
<Tm_T> smoke fails here ):
<Riddell> nixternal: the wallpaper is a blueish grey, are you sure you didn't load an ubuntu desktop CD by mistake? :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: but Kubuntu is Ubuntu (;
<Tm_T> here's wallpaper to please my eye: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/k-ed-ubuntu/kedubuntu-more-geckogreen-1.png
<Riddell> tseliot: what's your problem with jockey and pykde?  I have it compiled now so I should check that's fixed
<tseliot> Riddell: simply try to rebuild jockey and see if there's a problem with po files
<tseliot> Riddell: if it builds, then problem solved
<Riddell> tseliot: I just did a bzr co bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/jockey/ubuntu/ and it builds fine
<tseliot> Riddell: this is great news! Thanks for working on it. I can fix Jockey now
<apachelogger> shtylman: well, I dont know, nobody tells me anything these days :|
<apachelogger> ruphy: pling pling
<tseliot> Riddell: have you pushed the new pykde already?
<Riddell> tseliot: no, still some more testing to do, I'll give you a ping when I upload shortly
<tseliot> Riddell: perfect, thanks
<JontheEchidna> crimsun, Riddell: thought you might like to know about bug 512711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512711 in kubuntu-meta "dependency problem libsdl1.2debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512711
<Riddell> hum
<Mamarok> Riddell: amichair can't join, is the channel still set to +R?
<Riddell> oh fooey
<Riddell> I wonder how I unset that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: crimsun added that to the seed so best wait for him to wake up and decide what should be done
<JontheEchidna> cool,the i386 iso fits on a CD
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Oh, a follow up to the dist-upgrade stuff for kubuntu-notification-helper. Harald sez that PackageKit's dist-upgrade notification can be patched to hook in to update-manager-kde (instead of update-manager-gnome)
<JontheEchidna> so assuming he can get the patch to chose -kde in kde and -gnome in gnome we'll be able to use PackageKit for dist-upgrade notification
<JontheEchidna> and it'll hook into our existing systems
<JontheEchidna> so I've disabled the dist-upgrade stuff I wrote for kubuntu-notification-helper, but am keeping it around in case PackageKit falls through or if in the future we ever decide to not use it anymore
<Riddell> I didn't know packagekit had dist upgrade notification
<Riddell> dantti: know anything about that?
<Tm_T> Riddell: do we keep +r until server migration?
<Riddell> glatzor said he's too busy to do the packagekit update and asked me to do it
<jussi01> Ill fix it, +r is the block unidentified
<dantti> Riddell: not sure I followed it, but the aptcc backend does dist-upgrade
<dantti> was that the question?
<dantti> what is update-manager-kde?
<jussi01> Mamarok: amichair should be all good now
<Riddell> dantti: I mean distro version upgrade notification (rather than apt's dist-upgrade method)
<Mamarok> jussi01: yes, I know
<Riddell> dantti: for upgrading between ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04, does packagekit have a way of notified that a new version is available?
<dantti> Riddell: hmm I think apachelogger asked me about that, and in KPackageKit version 0.5.x I set an env var called DESKTOP=kde
<Riddell> amichair: welcome back
<amichair> Riddell: groovy, thanks :-)
<dantti> Riddell: well from a backend point of view I don't know how to detect that, I know PackageKit has a method to do that but in aptcc i didn't implement that,
<dantti> the python version afair implements but looking at update-**-gnome it's just an apt-get dist-upgrade so IMO that tool is useless (till someone say I'm wrong)
<apachelogger> Riddell: a) glatzor needs to apply a patch to packagekit b) we need to patch packagekit and kpk in karmic
<apachelogger> then kpk/pk is able to invoke that do-upgrade thingy to invoke an upgrade
<Riddell> apachelogger: why is karmic an issue?  it has update-notifier-kde and should work fine
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: kpk and unk are conflicting
<Riddell> how so?
<apachelogger> kpk will still notify and try to invoke the script, which fails since the unpatched pk goes for the GTK UI in all cases
<apachelogger> Riddell: upgrade detection in pk is working just fine, the upgrade execution itself not though
<dantti> apachelogger: how is that detected?
<dantti> so I can add this to aptcc too
<Riddell> for Ubuntu you need to read http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<apachelogger> well
<dantti> and this upgrate-* thing is any better than apt-get  dist-upgrade?
<apachelogger> the apt backend for pk
<apachelogger> is written in python
<apachelogger> so is the library to check for new releases
<apachelogger> so the backend just invokes the check for new releases every time it updates the cache I suppose
<apachelogger> it defenitely uses the library though
<dantti> hmm so to have aptcc doing that I'd need to either have a pyhelper or write in cpp what that lib does..
<dantti> apachelogger: but using the gnome version of this update stuff i really find it useless, do you know what good has in it?
<apachelogger> there is a compability lib so you can access python from within cpp
<apachelogger> dantti: what gnome version?
<dantti> right do you know which lib?
<apachelogger> http://docs.python.org/c-api/
<dantti> apachelogger: http://packages.debian.org/sid/update-manager-core
<dantti> is that tool that is invoked?
<apachelogger> I believe so
<apachelogger> though I do not think it is depending on gksu on ubuntu
<apachelogger> Replaces: update-manager (<< 1:0.93.7)
<apachelogger> Depends: python (<< 2.7), python (>= 2.5), python-central (>= 0.6.11), python2.6, python-apt (>= 0.7.5), lsb-release, python-gnupginterface
<apachelogger> Recommends: libpam-modules (>= 1.0.1-9ubuntu3)
<apachelogger> Conflicts: computer-janitor (<= 1.11-0ubuntu1),
<dantti> right, but really I looked at it's code and it seems to do nothing more than a dist-upgrade, so imo this tool is kind of useless :P
<apachelogger> well on debian maybe :P
<dantti> as we can do dist-upgrade all whithin PK
<apachelogger> on ubuntu it checks http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release for new releases
<dantti> apachelogger: right but after you know it has a new realease, at least on debian it's nothing more than updating a bunch of stuff...
<dantti> what it could do is to add the new version repo...
<apachelogger> http://www.google.com/codesearch/p?hl=en#xNWLctYKLvE/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/feisty.tar.gz%7C1y9FfdRMCzs/DistUpgradeFetcherCore.py&q=DistUpgradeFetcherCore.p
<apachelogger> dantti: that is handled by do-release-upgrade on ubuntu
<apachelogger> actually, do-release-upgrade will download the appropriate libs for updates and then start the update UI
<apachelogger> and then the update tool takes care of adding the new version and deactivatig unofficial repos and removing old cruft....
<Riddell> dantti: a straight dist-upgrade is not what's tested for ubuntu release updates and there's various reasons why it doesn't generally work, that tool will work
<dantti> Riddell: right then I'll try to make use of it in aptcc :)
<dantti> apachelogger: and do you need me to patch Pk to make call the right script?
<dantti> i think you said glatzor is busy..
<apachelogger> dantti: no, I need to patch pk to call the script with the right arguments
<dantti> apachelogger: well if you already have something i can push there or i can write the patch if you tell me exactally what is needed
<apachelogger> I have the patch somewhere
<apachelogger> just need to find it ^^
<apachelogger> dantti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/363218/
<dantti> apachelogger: that patch seems fine do you know if glatzor was ok?
<apachelogger> he did not respond
<apachelogger> though I talked with him about it and he asked me to provide a patch ;)
<apachelogger> it's non-invasive anyway, since as long as DESKTOP is not kde (which it only is if invoked by kpk), the script will still launch the GTK interface
<dantti> apachelogger: ok, i'll just tell Richard about it and if he's fine I'll patch so next 0.6 and 0.5 versions have it..
<apachelogger> kthx :)
<dantti> apachelogger: k, pushing it :)
<Mamarok> what's wrong with the partitionmanager? It keeps segfaulting and I can't get a valid backtrace
<ScottK> apachelogger: Why would we want to bother with kpk if knh is working to dist upgrade notification?
 * ScottK has yet to touch kpk and not come away feeling unclean.
<apachelogger> ScottK: because we are fixing something instead of rewriting it in a doubtlessly less clean way
<ScottK> I just want the nice little update icon back.
<ScottK> The kpk cyborg monstrosity of a notification is horrible.
<apachelogger> well, unk does the same now
<apachelogger> go blame upstream for their policy on notifications :P
<ScottK> We aren't "fixing" reboot required the same way are we?
<apachelogger> we did?
<ScottK> I hope not
<apachelogger> the cpp version throws up a notification rather than an icon
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Bad plan
<apachelogger> I am not sure what the greater picture behind it is
<ScottK> The kpk updates notification is totally disruptive.
<apachelogger> though if it should at some point become clear the cpp unk is thoughtfully enough designed to migrate with minimum change
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, since it is popping up over and over again, each time it refreshes the cache I suppose
<ScottK> Having it be a notification at all is a problem.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Or each time you get some other notification.
<apachelogger> well, it wants to notify you of something important
<ScottK> Seriously, this is a problem.
<apachelogger> so unless you acknowledge the notification...
<apachelogger> which kind of makes sense
<apachelogger> though I feel your pain
<ScottK> Except it's almost never important.
<ScottK> Updates should not be in your face.
<ScottK> They should be subtly mentioned so that you can deal with it when ready.
<apachelogger> oh goodness
<apachelogger> virtualbox fails to acknowledge the existance of kdesu/kdesudo
<apachelogger> oh
<ScottK> I think what we had before was just about ideal from a U/I perspective.
<apachelogger> it ignores kde alltogether
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> I hope oracle will beat all the sun software to death so that someone feels motivated to create sensible solutions
<apachelogger> "Fill out the Sun Contributor's Agreement (SCA)"
<apachelogger> ah, they do not even want me to fix it
 * ScottK has a similar problem with Google.
<ScottK> My policy on copyright assignment is "I have a consulting rate for that."
<apachelogger> my all new policy on them is to ask neversfelde what he thinks about the content, upon which he hopefully says that it is a load of foo so that I have a good reason not to sign it :P
 * apachelogger is wondering why jockey refuses to pop-up
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/363239/ that method seems to have disappeared in 4.4 korundum
<ScottK> Seriously: Is there nothing we can do to restore sanity on update/upgrade notification?
<apachelogger> ScottK: go talk to upstream
<apachelogger> Riddell: the iconsize method?
<ScottK> apachelogger: About?  Just because upstream provides a notification system does not mean it has to be used for everything.
<apachelogger> I have been told that upstreams POV is that no notification should be carried via a systray icon, but a notification, hence kpk uses notifications and not a systray icon
<ScottK> Upstream kpk or upstream KDE?
<apachelogger> KDE
<ScottK> I didn't figure we'd get kpk to change.
<ScottK> U/I pedantry at the expense of the user is not what I thought we were about.
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> go ask the KDE HCI people to establish a policy on notifications, taking persistent notifications just as those from kpk into account
<ScottK> I had high hopes for jonny's notifier being sane.
<apachelogger> AFAIK there is no clear guideline on that
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is sane, just currently the sanity is what we have been told is considered best praticse :P
<ScottK> Maybe when he gets back I can talk him into providing something good.
<apachelogger> as I said, the design is flexible enough to change the definition of best practise rather easily
<ScottK> That's good.
<apachelogger> ScottK: jonny is not the dude to talk to
<apachelogger> KDE HCI is
<ScottK> Meh.
<apachelogger> if we do it that way and KDE chooses to go another one we will end up with a rather unintegrated system
<ScottK> Can the kpk notifications be turned off easily?
<apachelogger> ScottK: in the kpk settings
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> is Copyrign a real word?
<apachelogger> or do Sun employees just not know how to write Copyright
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> its a firm :D
<apachelogger> <3 grep and distorted screen muahahaha :D
 * apachelogger got too much coffee
<apachelogger> oh my
<Riddell> jussi01: happy Australia day
<apachelogger> ruphy: since I am gone until tomorrow... it would be very nice if you could provide a step-by-step guide on that kmess friendly name issue... I was failing to reproduce it with 2.0, thought that might be related to KDE 4.4rc2?
<jussi01> Riddell: thanks!
<Sput> apachelogger: the sensible solution is called "KVM/qemu"
<Sput> like, you know, all free and stuff
<ScottK> Sput: I thought the sensible solution to replacing Sun products was Postgresql.
<Sput> ScottK: that was the other product
<Sput> it's kinda hard to replace VirtualBox by pgsql :)
<apachelogger> Sput: with crappy UI and all too :P
<Sput> apachelogger: who needs UI...
<apachelogger> just imagine a VM written in pgsql
<apachelogger> muahaha
<apachelogger> that would be kinky :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: so what is the method that is not available in korundum 4.4?
<Riddell> apachelogger: iconSize
<apachelogger> Riddell: sounds like a bug, so you should tell rdale about it ... but in general it can be migrated to setIconSize(16)
<apachelogger> editing properties via propertyName = value is a special feature of korundum, but is equal to setPropertyName(value)
<Riddell> I'll poke kdebindings mailing list with that and the patches from Debian too
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> gotta go
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 2 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: merges.ubuntu.com or http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html (MoM fixed) | Kubuntu Meeting Thursday 20:00
<Riddell> uploading KDE bindings
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 2 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: merges.ubuntu.com or http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html (MoM fixed)
<Riddell> we already had the meeting
<ScottK> Right.
<Riddell> persia, rbelem: if you're planning on having ubuntu liquid released with lucid you should talk to slangasek about getting it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseManifest
<persia> We're not expecting to have images released.
<persia> At the current time, we don't even have public instructions on how to compile a kernel for the target hardware.
<persia> Of course, if this changes quickly enough, we may do so.
<persia> But I'll confirm in case I'm misunderstanding that n810/n900 is the target.
<Riddell> that simplifies things :)
<persia> While I've your attention, do you anticipate we'd have any issues exposing a libkcontrol and libkcontrol-dev?
<persia> (alternately we can do more brute-force source copy when building kdm-mobile, etc.)
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking at the manifest, I see it calls for Kubuntu Netbook to be a "netbook-remix" image.  I'm not sure exactly what that means, but I'm pretty sure it's not called that now.
<Riddell> I don't think it means anything
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Just checking.
<Riddell> ScottK: you forgot to subscribe motu-sru to 499314
<Riddell> bug 499314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499314 in psyco "Error during installing python-psyco" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499314
<ScottK> Riddell: No, I subscribed ubuntu-sru, didn't I?
<ScottK> The teams have been combined now.
<Riddell> oh?  didn't hear that happening
<ScottK> I'm not sure how well it was announced.
<persia> It was very pooly announced, but it's marked as DONE on the action list, so it's done.
<Lex79> Riddell: I saw you uploaded kdebindings :) did you upload also qscintilla2 ? It's in ninja
<Riddell> Lex79: good point, let me look at that
<ScottK> Nightrose: Could someone from amarok look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-distributed-devel/2010-January/000410.html and see what they can do to be helpful.
<daskreech> :-( Curses my friend on Gentoo has nepomuk search working
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't think that has anything to do with Nightrose or upstream amarok.  they asked for an import years ago and that's probably what's still around but it was the launchpad developers who did it
<ScottK> Riddell: Oh.  OK.  Thanks.
<dantti> ScottK: reading backlogs seems that you don't like kpk notifications what do you think is better?
<ScottK> dantti: I think the systray icon we had before was a far superior solution.
<ScottK> Part of the problem with a notification is it re-appears everytime some other notification comes in so it is completely disruptive.
<ScottK> I think that's inherent with using an notification and the only solution is not to use one.
<dantti> ScottK: hmm well kpk systray icon was added later than notifications, and i disabled it after one release
<Lex79> Riddell: maybe retry python-qt4
<ScottK> dantti: By before, I mean before kpk.
<ScottK> Lex79: Is SIP fixed?
<dantti> ScottK: right, but that's how notifications in kde suck
<ScottK> dantti: Yes, so let's avoid the suck.
<dantti> they should be stacked as someone else proposed
<Lex79> seems yes
 * ScottK retries.
<Lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sip4-qt3/4.10.0-0ubuntu1
<dantti> ScottK: and it's persistent so the user has to interact with it
<dantti> I was thinking of putting the systray icon back optionally
<ScottK> dantti: Certainly, but it can be persistent without being aggravating.
<ScottK> dantti: I would REALLY appreciate that.
<dantti> I didn't do that yet cause i hate icon systray just to warn you of something..
<dantti> ScottK: by aggravating you mean what?
<Riddell> it should be a choice between the two though, currently we have both showing with kpackagekit 0.4
<Riddell> wasn't seele looking into this?
<dantti> systray scace is so precious to me (with 1024x768 res)
<dantti> Riddell: afair kubuntu patched to reenable it..
<ScottK> dantti: I find the notification really intrusive.
<ScottK> Systray use is configurable by the user now, so it's really up to the individual.
<ScottK> On my netbook it feels like it takes up half the screen.
<dantti> ScottK: well that's somehow the idea, hey Update it, but it shouldn't bother the user after a first click...
<ScottK> dantti: But then it pops back up with any other notification that comes in.
<ScottK> Generally I don't update my systems when I'm in the middle of work.  I do it when it's convenient for me.
<dantti> yes, but that's not how it should behave, that's why i say kde notification suck
<ScottK> So I either get revisited by the notification each time any notification comes in or it goes away entirely.
<dantti> it should be there till the user clicks on it to get rid of it
<ScottK> So the systray solution is much nicer IMO.
<dantti> right
<ScottK> It appears and sits there as a quiet reminder until you are ready to deal with it.
<ScottK> The other argument is that users don't understand it.
<ScottK> I tested our old one on my totally non-technical teenagers and they understand it.
<ScottK> Philosophically, this should only be a notification if updates are an attribute of the workspace.  I'm not sure this is right anyway.   I think one can equally argue it's an attribute of the application update application and systray is a perfectly fine way to manage it.
<dantti> ScottK: hmm by old what do you mean?
<ScottK> dantti: The pre-kpk icon that we used in Kubuntu.
<ScottK> For Intrepid/Jaunty.
<dantti> k, it's just so you can understand, it started as a notification, then one guy changed the notification and added the systray icon... so by old i think it's the original i created... :P
<ScottK> Right, for me old is pre-kpk.
<ScottK> I don't think I've ever seen the kpk systray icon.
<ScottK> I care a lot less about what the actual icon looks like than systray versus popup.
<dantti> ScottK: so i think I'll change it to: notification("hey you have 20 updates!", action["Update now", "Don't ask again"], timeout 15 secs), and when the notification closes and the user doesn't click on one of the option if will show the systray icon...
<dantti> ScottK: what do you think?
<ScottK> That would be an improvement.
<daskreech> ScottK: teenagers are attentive to moving things
<ScottK> I'd like the option to not have the popup at all and just have the icon appear
<ScottK> Ideally "you have 20 updates" would be a tooltip for the icon.
<dantti> ScottK: but one icon doesn't mean to much for most user
<dantti> the user HAS to put a moush over it to see what it's about
<ScottK> dantti: My view is the ones that don't manage to figure out to update based on the icon won't do updates anyway.
<dantti> so imo a notification is a must.
<ScottK> dantti: I think that the system insisting on breaking the user's work flow for anything other than imminent data loss is wrong.
<ScottK> For anythin short of that it ought to be up to the user to decide how they want to have it work.
<ScottK> dantti: I think notification followed by the icon is a reasonable default.
<dantti> ok
<ScottK> dantti: Equally I feel an option to not have the notification is essential.
<dantti> so change [ X ] "notify when updates are available" to [ X ] "notify when updates are available" combo ["Notification and Icon", "only notification", "only icon"]
<daskreech> Riddell: is there going to be any effort to unify the look of prompts in Kubuntu?
<ScottK> dantti: I think so, yes.
<Riddell> prompts?
<shadeslayer> is quilt required for building rekonq in a PPA or should i remove it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does it have any patches is the question
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all applied upstream
<ScottK> Then it's probably not needed, but it doesn't hurt to leave it.
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: sorry got disconnected,you were saying?
<Riddell> 16:52 < ScottK> Then it's probably not needed, but it doesn't hurt to leave it.
<shadeslayer_> ok one more question,with so many PPA's in launchpad,is the changelog supposed to reflect every change in those PPA's or just mine?
<drdanz> !find kde.pm karmic
<ubottu> Package/file kde.pm does not exist in karmic
<drdanz> !find kde.pm lucid
<ubottu> File kde.pm found in pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> it should reflect the changes between the version you are uploading and the previous version from your or the main archive
<shadeslayer_> ok thanks for the info :D
<shadeslayer_> and btw if i changed the version to package-version-0ubuntu1+lucid1~ppa1 should i change the tarball to match it?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> You also probably want 0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<Riddell> no need to include lucid in the version number, we know that's what were developing for
<ScottK> True
<ScottK> That pattern is good for earlier releases though
<nixternal> Riddell: no, it is a Kubuntu CD...it must be the graphics or something with qemu
<Riddell> nixternal: or your eyes? :)
<nixternal> could have been :)
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: so just package-version-0ubuntu1~ppa1 ?
<ScottK> Yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: you're missing the usptream version there
<Riddell> oh "version" is upstream, that's fine
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: um ScottK told me to remove it
<shadeslayer_> oh i thought you meant lucid1
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yeah its like : rekonq-0.3.3~ppa1
<shadeslayer_> meh forgot 0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: but i have rekonq - 0.3.32-0ubuntu1 in my PPA,so dont think that will work..
<ScottK> Probably not.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: ok im uploading 0.3.33 so it should imp
<shadeslayer_> *imo
<daskreech> Riddell: Like kdesudo and kpolicykit
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: hi
<shadeslayer> hmm : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/363332/ : even though i have rekonq_0.3.33.orig.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> daskreech: oh btw,choqok 32 bit packages were built,try them out if you like :)
<_Groo_> i just did them and gonna upload to ppa as soon as ppas stabilizes
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: hmm?
<shadeslayer> btw any ideas on that pastebin?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: choqok.. i just did a package from today svn
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: with support for favorites and public tabs
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: oh awesome,mine is a day old :P,maybe you can help me with my error? ( rekonq from git,pastebin above )
<shadeslayer> hmm the build works if i rename the tar ball to just rekonq_0.3.33.tar.gz 0_o
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: let me guess, it borks with the stupid qt tests?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: what distro? and pastebin your rules file
<allee> FWIW: bangarang is beta2 in lucid,  sid has aleady 1.0 pkg (as well as samrog131's ppa).  Maybe better no deliver a beta in LTS ;)
<ScottK> allee: It will be synced shortly.  In the plan already.
<allee> ScottK: great!
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: Kubuntu Karmic 9.10,and i think its a problem with reading the archive,and control :http://pastebin.com/f11c118b
<shadeslayer> oh i think i know the problem just a sec
<shadeslayer> apparently not ;P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any ideas on the error?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: ?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i need rules file, not control
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: http://pastebin.com/f3ecb895
<ScottK> NCommander: SIP, python-qt3, and python-qt4 in Debian are in real need of your attention again.
<NCommander> ScottK, ugh, what blew up?
<ScottK> NCommander: SIP out of date and binNMUs for python2.6 transition did not go well.
<ScottK> Which had the knock on effect of blowing up the kdebindings binNMU
<NCommander> ScottK, can I start crying in the corner now?
<ScottK> NCommander: Riddell seems to have got it sorted here, so you can "give back" to Debian.
<NCommander> Riddell, sorry about that, I should have been on top of it :-/
<NCommander> Riddell, got a debdiff :-)?
<ScottK> For SIP and python-qt4 it's new versions.
<ScottK> OTOH, qt4-x11 4.6 is still just in Experimental in Debian, so it may be premature.
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: its aparently ok, since im building for lucid i dont know what could be wrong.. i suggest you delete the tar.rbz2 files and debuild -us -uc and see what it gives
<shadeslayer> one sec
<Lex79> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages?field.name_filter=sr&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<seele> Riddell: printing ping
<Lex79> you should reupload with karmic version instead of lucid
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: im building for lucid too
<shadeslayer> although im on karmic
<Quintasan> \o
<daskreech> Hi
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: for lucid you just need to have one line in the rules file
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: its easier now
<ScottK> NCommander: https://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?pkg=python-qt4&arch=amd64&ver=4.6-1+b1&stamp=1264456357&file=log&as=raw
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: i remove the other 2?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: just leave the make -f
<Riddell> seele: pong
<_Groo_> and remove everything else, just leave the #make and the include.. nothing more
<_Groo_> Riddell: hey Riddell
<_Groo_> Riddell: any news on kdebindings?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: and everything else like DEB too>
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: no no! in the rules file, and leave the make and the include, but dont touch control and etc...
<Quintasan> _Groo_: I belive it will be fixed before 4.4 :P
<Riddell> _Groo_: still compiling
<_Groo_> Quintasan: whats breaking now?
<ScottK> Riddell: Actually not.  Got caught by archive skew
<_Groo_> ScottK: argh, the out of space ppa thing?
<Quintasan> oh, I thought it's still broken, if Riddell says it's building it might be fixed no
<seele> Riddell: so.. printing
<ScottK> Although I don't understand how that's possible on i386
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: ok it should look like this right : http://paste.ubuntu.com/363369/
<seele> Riddell: what needs done and what do i need to do?
<_Groo_> btw i STRONGLY recommend you guys think about using rekonq for 10.04.. with latest features, rekonq just rocks...
<Riddell> seele: I need a week without a KDE or a Kubuntu release preferably
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: thanks :)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: yeah thats it :)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: we dont have some features yet though
<seele> Riddell: so what does that mean? end of Feb?
<_Groo_> Riddell: can you point me to the ppa where kdebindings is compiling? i wanna get the diff and test locally to see if i can build it
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: you mean lists?
<Riddell> seele: I believe we have neither next week, maybe I'll manage then
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: i mean rekonq still has randomn lockups on flash sites etc
<Riddell> seele: if not you can kidnap me the week after and lock me in a room until I do it
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> _Groo_: it's in lucid
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: did you tried the 0.3.33 build from yesterday? now it has support for multithreading , so the gui doesnt lock anymore
<seele> Riddell: hmm.. that might have consequences i dont feel like dealing with
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: lol im the docs maintainer so i have to be on the latest build :P
<_Groo_> Riddell: really??? uploaded to main? cause i updated just a few hours ago
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i make my own packages for rekonq since 0.1 :) im not saying its perfect but its better then konqueror, and would allow to free space for kubuntu cd
<Riddell> hello asac
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: thats true :)
<asac> Riddell: hi ;)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: but rather than giving users a half baked browser on a LTS i would suggest making arora default for the time being... maybe 10.10
<asac> (wanted to join here for a bit for our liquid effort)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: arora isnt better then rekonq, i test them both and rekonq always have more features/more stable
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: also now rekonq has integration for kget and kwallet, arora is a qt only app..
<_Groo_> Riddell: wheres is kdebindings in lucid? cant find it
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: btw just looking at the code and multi threads are only for the URL bar
<ScottK> _Groo_: Didn't build yet
<_Groo_> ScottK: i just need the diff.. im gonna build locally
<Riddell> NCommander: python-qt4 failed on armel if you fancy an extra challenge
<Lex79> asac: I'm running firefox 3.6 on lucid and seems it doesn't respect the antialiasing that I have in all KDE apps, is it a known issue?
<ScottK> _Groo_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kdebindings_4.3.95svn1080080-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ScottK> Riddell: Someone retried it.
<shadeslayer> anyways i cant think of the problem :P
<NCommander> Riddell, ouch
 * NCommander cries
<shadeslayer> s/problem/solution to the problem
<ScottK> Didn't take long to fail again, however
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: see commit 3bbfba5e0757af9c02dc5cec637e51b67365a896
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: hehe,rekonq hanged just when i tried to open facebook :P
<ScottK> NCommander: More SIP fun: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/4.7.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1468670/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.python-qt4_4.7.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: working fine here... i dont have that many rekonq crashes nowadays.. are you using lucid/qt4.6 or karmic/qt4.5?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: rekonq is using multithreading for the loadUrl slot
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: exactly
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: for now :)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: Qt: 4.6.0
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i think hes already multithreaded since webkit IS multithreaded
<asac> Lex79: yes its known
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: karmic 4.4
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: strange.. are you having weird hangs in other kde apps?
<Lex79> asac: ok, thanks
<asac> Lex79: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541319
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 541319 in Graphics "Poor subpixel font rendering compared to rest of system in FF3.6 on Ubuntu" [Normal,New]
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: nope,just rekonq ><
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: also theres a problem with the pop up bar,covers the bookmarks description in the fb bar at the bottom
<shadeslayer> anyways i really should get rekonq packaged :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: :)
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: well compared with konqueror and chromium, rekonq is in good shape
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: and its progressing very well and fast :)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: i think chromium > rekonq > konqueror , though in terms of KDE apps rekonq > konqueror > chromium
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: my thought exactly... kubuntu would do better to ship rekonq instead of konqueror by default, or if have enough room , ship chromium instead of firefox
<asac> Riddell: did you get my msg that the chromium was uploaded? (i had a reconnect around that time)
<Riddell> asac: just accepted chromium, well done again on a heroic license evaluation feet
<asac> wooooooooo
<asac> Riddell: thanks!!
<_Groo_> asac: what version?
<asac> _Groo_: almost latest daily ... https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/4.0.305.0~svn20100123r36929-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> s/feet/feat/  sheesh
<asac> next upload will be from dev channel ... und the required changes for arm migrate to beta
<asac> s/und/until/
<_Groo_> asac: nice, good work :)
<Nightrose> Riddell: is there anything else in the beta ppa than rc 2? i'm tempted to upgrade
<Riddell> Nightrose: amarok - 2:2.2.1.90-0ubuntu1~karmic2
<Riddell> digikam - 2:1.0.0-1ubuntu1~karmic1+ppa1
<Riddell> kdevelop - 4:3.9.97a-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1
<Nightrose> k thx :)
<Nightrose> ohhh kdevelop...
<Nightrose> nice
<Nightrose> you're tempting me... :D
<_Groo_> Riddell: the beta ppa has kdebindings?
<_Groo_> Riddell: and sip, python-qt4, etc ;)
<Riddell> _Groo_: sip and pyqt yes, no kdebindings
<_Groo_> Riddell: url pls? so i can upgrade sip and pyqt in order to build kdebindings XD
<_Groo_> Riddell: sip/pyqt 4.10, correct?
<Riddell> _Groo_: see kubuntu.org
<_Groo_> Riddell: im on lucid, isnt the beta ppa karmic only?
 * _Groo_ checks...
<Lex79> sip/pyqt 4.10 are in archive
<_Groo_> Lex79: ?? explain
<Lex79> _Groo_: if you are on Lucid, open kpackagekit or whatever you use, and install what you need
<_Groo_> Lex79: strangely isnt showing... let me switch from mirror to archive...
<Lex79> well, btw
<prefrontal> subversion in kubuntu lucid is compiled with --with-gnome-keyring. this triggers gnome keyring every time you perform a subversion action that requirs a password
<Lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4
<Lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sip4-qt3
<Lex79> it's not hard search a package in launchpad :)
<prefrontal> i put store-passwords=no in ~/.subversion/config and that is not enough to disable this behavior
<_Groo_> Lex79: i was searching in packages.ubuntu.com lol
<_Groo_> dumb /me
<Tm_T> prefrontal: "sudo update-alternatives --configure ssh-askpass" or something like that
<prefrontal> Tm_T, do you know what it is other than ssh-askpass?
<Tm_T> prefrontal: gnome-keyring has higher points or something, I guess
<prefrontal> svn can also be configured with --with-kwallet
<prefrontal> but i do not use a keyring or a wallet, making this extremely annoying
<prefrontal> my gnome keyring doesn't even have a password so I can't perform svn actions
<Tm_T> prefrontal: I think svn is configured with all those options
<prefrontal> nor does gnome-keyring have a man page or --help options..
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm reviewing that patch seems that there is on open IF and no FI to close it...
<dantti> ah no... neverming
<dantti> nevermind..
<Tm_T> you already know 4.4 rc3 will be 28. or soon after
<ScottK> prefrontal: It's also compiled with kwallet
<ScottK> Or if it turns out it's not, that's a regression.  It was earlier in the cycle.
<Tm_T> whole problem is because of ssh-askpass alternative choice
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Is there something here we need to make sure gets in the docs?
<Tm_T> ScottK: no idea, sorry
<ScottK> Tm_T: Is the problem prefrontal ran into going to be common for Kubuntu users do you think?
<_Groo_> btw anyone knows when the modem 3g support in knetworkmanager will be fixed? ive seen they did some changes to dns support in the code, but i didnt test it yet
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: jon are you the mantainer of networkmanager-kde?
<ScottK> _Groo_: There was some discussion earlier about it working if you just change MTU to 1440
<ScottK> There's a wiki page on it.
<Tm_T> ScottK: if they install gnome, yes, as I'm pretty sure it sets itself as automatic choice
<_Groo_> ScottK: but nm-applet use the same backend and it works fine without changes
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: I tend to keep the snapshots up to date, but Debian really does all the packaging and otherwise it's group maintained by kubuntu
<ScottK> Tm_T: I don't have gnome itself installed here, but I hit the problem as well, so the keyring got pulled in by some depends/recommends.
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ah ok jon, i also do the ocasional package for it, but its only for personal use
<ScottK> _Groo_: I'm just telling you what I've been told works.  I don't have the hardware.
<Tm_T> ScottK: yes, also seahorse or whatitwas once stole my ssh keys, no, literally, stole
<ScottK> Tm_T: Do you think you could reduce this discussion to a short paragraph and give it to nixternal for Kubuntu docs?
<Tm_T> ScottK: "you don't need keys in ~/.ssh because I'm the application you use for now on"
<ScottK> Nice
<_Groo_> ScottK: thats old info, that mtu trick was to get a connection, that was fixed about 2 updates ago.. the problem now is that knetwork cant activate the correct dns settings, you are connected but you cant navigate, not even chagning resolv.conf manually
<_Groo_> ScottK: aparently nm-applet calls a profile used by the backend that knetwork doesnt
<ScottK> Sounds like a good topic for a bug report on bugs.kde.org.
<Tm_T> ScottK: I have no time todat, I have tons of things to write already today atleast, but if it's in no hurry, I can try
<ScottK> nixternal: What's the deadline for docs inputs?
<ScottK> Tm_T: It's definitely not a needed today thing.
<nixternal> beginning of march
<Tm_T> ah, roger
<ScottK> Tm_T: There you go.  A whole month
<nixternal> no, not a whole month, if it needs to get in, need it this week :)
<nixternal> the docs have been rewritten, so we are going to give translators much longer to work
<ScottK> Oh.
<Tm_T> nixternal: mind to email me reminder now? tmt@ubu
<nixternal> but if it is small, then yes, take your time :)
<ScottK> I'll send it.
 * Tm_T hates this hurryness
<ScottK> Tm_T: Sent
<Tm_T> thanks son (:
<ScottK> Son?  You aren't older than me are you?
<nixternal> ScottK: god isn't older than you :p
<JontheEchidna> oh snap
<nixternal> haha
<Tm_T> ScottK: you forgot I'm 114 years old these days? (;)
 * JontheEchidna wonders if it's cool to say "oh snap" anymore...
<ScottK> It's been a long time since I knew anything about what was cool.
<ScottK> My metric these days is how much it embarasses my kids.
<nixternal> I say groovy and my daughter says I am old
<nixternal> lil emo punk
<nixternal> half emo half hipster, what did I do to deserve that one :p
<Quintasan> LOL
<ScottK> nixternal: How old?  I've forgotten.
 * Quintasan pats ScottK and nixternal
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: hi :)
 * ScottK checks his wallet
<nixternal> 13.5
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: sup? :D
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: hey there I just read your message on the list, you owned that guy :D
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, nixternal: they're just mad that you're jiggy with the lingo :D
<ScottK> Our $ELDEST was that way at that age.  It was pretty well gone by 16.
 * shadeslayer finally uploads new rekonq version to PPA :P
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: nothing much, how about you
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: One of the funny ones is $ELDEST getting annoyed everytime I say "Yo" thinking I'm trying to be gangsta.  I'm not.  I used to live in Philadelphia and that's how they talk there.
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: oh well, I've decided I'm going to ditch school for the rest of the week, half of the teachers are absent and we are doing nothing on lessons :/
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: we have a programming contest here, and seems like our team is going to own everyone :)
<nixternal> I am gangsta, to the point she thanks I have mob ties :D
<Quintasan> lol
<ScottK> nixternal: You live in Chicago. Duh.
 * Quintasan can't stop thinking YO like in "Yo nigga"
<ScottK> Quintasan: Which is a phrase very offensive to some and ought not be used on Ubuntu channels.
<nixternal> stereotypes, pfft...just because I live next to the Pemonte and Portillo family, and because they sit outside in shorts and wifebeaters, washing and waxing their cars all day, while 4 sit in the garage smoking cigars and playing poker, that doesn't mean they are mafia :)
<JontheEchidna> give a big shoutout to all mah G's, namean?
<dhillon-v10> lol
<ScottK> My late first wife's family is Italian.  There are some cousins I was told "Don't ask what they do."
<Quintasan> @_@
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: lol :)
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: I'm not kidding.
<Lex79> uhmmmmmm
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: wait u mean you are serious as in seriously serious ?
 * Quintasan hifives Lex79
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: Yes.
<Lex79> uhmmmm :)
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: oh
<Quintasan> Lex79: you need to do *cough* *cough*
<Quintasan> Lex79: catches more attention :P
<Lex79> ehehe :)
<nixternal> ScottK: I know quite a few people who I am not supposed to ask what they do
<ScottK> Riddell: python-qt3 only has 4 reverse-build-depends left.  I wonder how hard it would be to make it go away entirely?
<Quintasan> lol, nice application in Jono's PPA
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm not suprised.
<Quintasan> lolocopter
<Quintasan> :D
<JontheEchidna> roflcopter pwns all
<Quintasan> I can't even start thinking about how useless this lolocopter is
<Quintasan> @_@\
<Quintasan> oh lawd
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/lolocopter
<shadeslayer> any ideas why : dpkg-source: warning: newly created empty file 'rekonq_0.3.33.tar.gz' will not be represented in diff
<Riddell> ScottK: that is my preference, I don't think any are at all important
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: can you have a look here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/98783 what should I tell this guy ? could that be a bug
<ScottK> nixternal: Any chance you could look at our Eric package and make the python-qt3 build-dep go away?
<shadeslayer> complete pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/363430/
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: since you don't know the answer, don't give an answer
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: That's not at all related to Kubuntu.  Please take it #launchpad in any case.
<ScottK> (but I agree with Riddell)
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: you have a habit of getting ahead of yourself, like you reviewed a patch for kdelibs without having every coded in that area
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, ScottK yah I wasn't going to give the answer anyways, so I though I might ask you, but I will ask in #launchpad, btw i never answer questions that i don't know of though
<nixternal> ScottK: I can look at that beast
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: I will remind you that my first interaction with you was a bogus answer you gave to a question I asked on Launchpad.  You might consider a tighter filter on what you think you know the answer to.
<marcosRz> guys
<marcosRz> its here that is discussed kpackagekit?
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: I keep that in mind every time I come to this channel :) I guess I am better off not worrying about launchpad stuff
<ScottK> I think if you are going to focus, you actually ought to do it.
<marcosRz> Guys, I'm going to checkout kpackagekit to fix it
<marcosRz> seriously
<marcosRz> kpackagekit is wayyyy worse than synaptic
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: I am actually doing a lot, I got the kde web bugs down to like 5 or so that really need to be worked upon, also working on the docs and did a lot of bugs there, now starting off with kdelibs
<marcosRz> yo
<marcosRz> whos responsible for kpackagekit?
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: I understand this.  I think you'd be better of focusing in some areas and doing those few things well before learning new ones.
<ScottK> marcosRz: dantti
<marcosRz> ok great
<marcosRz> I'm going to talk to him, so maybe I can help with kpackagekit because right know its the worst gui front-end I've ever used for dpkg
<Riddell> harsh
<marcosRz> I'm serious
<marcosRz> this is ridiculous --> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2392/imagem1zq.png
<marcosRz> Having to use synaptic on kubuntu
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: you are right, my apologies, same to you Riddell
<marcosRz> this is the times that I hate canonical, they treat kubuntu as a side project
<marcosRz> all the glorry and cool and polish stuff goes to ubuntu
<ScottK> marcosRz: In fairness, synaptic wasn't developed by Canonical.
<nixternal> marcosRz: I hate to admit it, but in this case you aren't correct with that statement...now if you were to bash the software store or whatever it is called, then you would be closer
<nixternal> and...shit, ScottK said what I was going to say
<ScottK> nixternal: You are a slow old man.
<ScottK> ;-)
<maco> which of you is older?
<nixternal> I knew that would come back to bite me :p
<ScottK> I am.
<nixternal> ScottK is older
<marcosRz> I know but synaptic was like shit on conectiva, and then they added a bunch of stuff
<nixternal> god asks him for advice
<maco> conectiva? as in the thing that mixed with mandrake to get mandriva?
<marcosRz> yes
<maco> but i think mandriva was rpm-based
<nixternal> $deity asks him for advice, don't want to disrespect
<maco> s/think/thought/
<marcosRz> conectiva was debian based
<marcosRz> @_@
<nixternal> oh wow, I remember connectiva
<maco> weird
<Riddell> conectiva ported apt to rpm
<maco> oh, thats who thought that was a good idea?
<ScottK> Which is the only thing that saved me when I ran opensuse
<maco> heh well yeah...if yast's your alternative....
<maco> but they have zypper now!
<maco> and it doesnt suck!
<ScottK> It did in opensuse 10.1
<marcosRz> seriously
<marcosRz> It seems that noone treats kde "correctly"
<nixternal> i do
<marcosRz> And the one that gets closer is openSuse
<marcosRz> They actually care about KDE
<marcosRz> even through they hire a bunch of gnome guys
<ScottK> marcosRz: It's not all one way.  We have less Canonical support than Ubuntu, but the community has a lot more say in Kubuntu than Ubuntu.  Personally, I'm good with that tradeoff.
<marcosRz> I don't think so. I mean canonical is moved by "Ubuntu", they can say that they care about the "derivated" K/X/L, but they don't. They care if Ubuntu gets better.
<marcosRz> See how many inovations Canonical has pushed with gnome than with kde.
<marcosRz> I understand that Kubuntu is cool, but it doesnt get any attention/work from canonical like Ubuntu
<neversfelde> Riddell: bug 510244 says, that choqok is synced, but it is not in lucid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510244 in choqok "Please sync choqok 0.9.4+git20091230-1. (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510244
<ScottK> marcosRz: Actually the main Canonical user experience development for this cycle (dbus menu) is done for Kubuntu first.
<ScottK> So what you are saying is significantly less true than it used to be.
<marcosRz> so thats why I'm willing to help Kpackagekit better
<maco> marcosRz: have you considered that we might not accept their changes until after upstream kde says "ok" to them, which adds a layer of slowyness to it?
<ScottK> That is another point.
<ScottK> There are things we don't have that Ubuntu does because upstream KDE said no and we follow KDE with very few exceptions.
<marcosRz> I think that the point of a distribution
<marcosRz> Get a vanilla pkg (kde) and integrate it.
<ScottK> That's what we try to do.
<marcosRz> It like Ubuntu GNOME is way different than vanilla gnome and other gnomes, for example Fedora.
<ScottK> Yep
<marcosRz> If I wanted a vanilla distro, I would keep using Arch/Gentoo.
<marcosRz> I wanted integrated stuff
<marcosRz> Its like firefox
<JontheEchidna> We usually push our integrations upstream wherever possible, so that everyone can have the benefits
<marcosRz> Look at opensuse firefox, and look at kubuntu firefox
<ScottK> We're working on integrating the patches in this cycle
<marcosRz> openSuse integration on firefox is way better than Kubuntu
<Riddell> neversfelde: I'll sync it now
<nixternal> we didn't integrate the patches last cycle because per openSUSE they were a) unstable and b) incomplete
<marcosRz> when You use KDE in openSuse you don't know if it's kde or gnome because apps are so integrated
<JontheEchidna> ^plus came a month before final release of 9.10
<marcosRz> cool nixternal
<nixternal> though now, the patches seem more stable, but according to openSUSE still incomplete, which i think we can live with this cycle
<Riddell> neversfelde: should be it done this time, not sure what went wrong
<nixternal> speaking of package managers though, is it planned for a kubuntu software center or whatever it is called?
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok
<nixternal> I don't use any of the graphical package managers nor follow their development
<nixternal> first time I fired up kpackagekit in a long time...what are the major complaints with it these days?
<nixternal> only annoyance I see is "all packages" doesn't list anything in the Software Management tab, but seems to work when you select something else in the drop down
<ScottK> The only thing I use it for is the update notification and it's "unpleasant"
<nixternal> what would make it pleasant?
<nixternal> is it being addressed?
<ScottK> I talked to dantti about it earlier today.  I think so.
<ScottK> Personally, I like the little icon in the tray.
<marcosRz> nixternal: the problem with kpackagekit is that its unusable
<ScottK> I find the huge pop-up really annoying
<marcosRz> of course you can install pkg there, but only that
<nixternal> marcosRz: how is it unusable, please provide some details
<marcosRz> example
<ScottK> marcosRz: Over generalizations aren't helpful
<marcosRz> it's like a media player that just play music
<marcosRz> Kpackagkit, just install packages
<nixternal> what should it do? take you dancing?
<marcosRz> it filtes sucks, it doesnt havy any repository views, any depedency view
<marcosRz> nah
<marcosRz> For example
<marcosRz> When you clickon  a package, for example "phpmyadmin" , it won't select the dependency right away
<marcosRz> so
 * claydoh_ uses kpackagekit almost exclusively
<marcosRz> I'll checkout the code, and add this view
<claydoh> but it still adds the deps, and tells you what itnis going to do
<JontheEchidna> I hear that the dependency calculation has been condensed to one dialog in KPK 0.5
<marcosRz> for example claydoh ,, right know it doesnt have any support for debconf
<nixternal> it is adding the deps for me, I noticed that "File List", "Depends on", and "Required by" don't seem to work though
<marcosRz> for example if you install mysql, it wont ask for root password like on synaptic, or even apt-get on cli
<JontheEchidna> File list works for installed packages here
<marcosRz> for the root password of the mysql server
<marcosRz> no support for debconf
<claydoh> marcosRz: I haven't come across that one yet, though I haven't installed java  in a while :)\
<JontheEchidna> dantti was working on debconf for PackageKit, iirc
<marcosRz> claydoh: yeah, java is a example. You don't need to accept the eula, they accept on -quiet for you lol
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: ahh, you are right
 * neversfelde wonders who installs a mysql server with a graphical tool
<marcosRz> neversfelde: bunch of tutorials on howtoforge XD
<marcosRz> they all rely on debconf
<claydoh> i think that many end-users may miss the simpler basic package manager we used to have
<marcosRz> most of them
<nixternal> yeah, howtoforge is silly in some cases
<claydoh> the name escapes me
<JontheEchidna> adept?
<claydoh> the simpler version of it
<JontheEchidna> Adept Installer
<claydoh> thats it :)
<nixternal> also, with karmic we were using an older kpackagekit, and iirc, a lot of the issues have been addressed in a newer version of kpackagekit that depends on the new packagekit
<nixternal> which would be nice if it were all done before string and gui freezes, *hint hint*
<Riddell> it's on my todo for tomorrow
<nixternal> never put off for tomorrow for which you can do today :p
<nixternal> http://www.packagekit.org/pk-screenshots.html#kde <- are these new or old screenshots of kpackagekit?
<claydoh> some look older
<claydoh> yeah, i think it is older, looks plainer than my karmic version
<Riddell> shtylman: mvo added a patch for ubiquity on bug 510853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510853 in ubiquity "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510853
<ScottK> matplotlib uploaded.  3 reverse-build-depnds for python-qt3 left ....
<ScottK> Unfortunately runtime depends are a lot more now that I look at that.....
<ScottK> Riddell: I take back what I said about removing python-qt3.  My wife would kill me if I had a part in removing mnemosyne.
<emgent> apachelogger: ping
<nixternal> ScottK: isn't there another flash card tool out there that is a) kept up to date, b) doesn't require *qt3, and c) works the same if not better?
<ScottK> mnemosyne has some pretty unique capabilities.  They have a Qt4 version in development, I'll check with upstream and see how it's going.
<nixternal> http://edu.kde.org/kwordquiz/
<nixternal> that's what I was thinking of...dunno it is contains everything that mnemosyne does, but my daughter at least uses it for studying...finally, got her using a KDE app
<crimsun> Riddell: having both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed does /bad/ things
<crimsun> JontheEchidna: 17:44 < crimsun> Riddell: having both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed does /bad/ things
<nixternal> crimsun: that's why we need kubuntu-desktop to Conflict|Replace ubuntu-desktop :p
<crimsun> JontheEchidna: / Riddell: if Kubuntu switches to use PA-enabled Qt, then this issue will go away, but as it stands, installing (k)ubuntu-desktop on top of the other inevitably results in broken sound for some user
<Riddell> we really don't want them to conflict
<Riddell> and I don't know what you mean by PA enabled Qt, we have Phonon and it should work with pulseaudio
<crimsun> Riddell: Phonon is certainly not configured by default to prefer PA
<crimsun> I think we can drop them to recommends, but this is going to be nasty either way.
<crimsun> so really, yes, we do want them to conflict.
<crimsun> unless you want to have fun setting global environment variables for libsdl1.2?
<crimsun> I think what should happen here is that people who want both installed should know during the second's installation process that stuff could explode, but they should be allowed to reinstall libsdl1.2debian-foo
<crimsun> so, something like this:
<crimsun> actually, I think I'll just revert the addition to kubuntu-common, and everything will be happy
<crimsun> well, everything for Kubuntu
<crimsun> kubuntu-desktop users who install ubuntu-desktop will forcibly get PA, and they'll just live with it (which is Karmic behavior)
<crimsun> ubuntu-desktop users who install kubuntu-desktop won't see any change (which is Karmic behavior)
<Riddell> crimsun: why do we even need libsdl?
<crimsun> Riddell: build-dependency of xine-lib, which you use as the Phonon backend
<crimsun> fixed in r891
<Lex79> kdebindings is in "binary new" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/4:4.3.95svn1080080-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> yay
<Lex79> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-27
<blueyed> just in case you have not noticed yet: firefox-qt: http://browser.garage.maemo.org/news/10/
<Riddell> 6th time lucky?
<blueyed> old news, popped up on reddit.. http://reddit.com/r/linux/comments/atuyp/mozilla_qt_port_is_available_for_testing/
<jepong> hello.. im using KDE SC 4.4 RC2  just want to confirm if you also cant add the battery and device widget to the system tray
<jepong> thanks
<Lex79> jepong: plasma crash?
<jepong> i think so... i did it so many times this morning and nothing happens
<jepong> works fine with RC1
<Lex79> it's a known issue, I think we have to wait RC3
<Lex79> to fix that
<jepong> i see... is there a launchpad link i can subscribe to?
<jepong> ok...
<Lex79> jepong: no for what I know, you can search here maybe https://bugs.kde.org/
<Lex79> no problem
<jepong> thanks
<jjesse_> argh plasma-desktop crashed again and now i don't know the progress of the file copy i'm running
<nixternal> jjesse: that's because we incorporated the element of surprise, kubuntu_03_element_of_surprise.diff
<jjesse> nixternal: that's awesome thanks for doing so
<jjesse> i get so many stinkin plamsa-desktop crashes it isn't funny
<Lex79> lol
<jjesse> thinkin about reloading back to base 9.10 + updates, none of this kde beta/rc stuff
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: latest kubuntu-firefox-installer depends on an unreleased version of kdesudo :s
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I uploaded that
<Riddell> although I didn't change that bit
<JontheEchidna> hum, not showing up @ lp yet
<Lex79> ryanakca: bug 513049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513049 in bangarang "Invalid desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513049
<JontheEchidna> Oooo... They're showing the season 5 finale of Lost tonight...
<Lex79> yeah
<JontheEchidna> I might go watch that in a bit...
<JontheEchidna> Season 6 starts next week :)
<Lex79> same here, season 5 finale tonight and 10 February season 6
<Lex79> in US 2 February I think
 * JontheEchidna goes off to watch TV
<shtylman> Riddell: k. I will take a look
<shtylman> ScottK, Riddell: im gonna change my kdm theme to use the new wallpaper... and then post that to the kubuntu-devel list.. think there is a chance we will use that as default? I would like to avoid using the current one with the old air wallpaper and weird center piece :)
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: upstream changed the default to the new Ethias paper, but I think I liked the screenshots of yours you posted
<shtylman> the screenshots of the kdm center part?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> I will rework it with the new wallpaper
<shtylman> and post that
<JontheEchidna> I don't see anything stopping it from being default for Kubuntu, especially since upstream would have accepted it aside from artwork freeze
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> cool
<JontheEchidna> that's just my opinion, but I think the others would agree
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> the pacakge with the splash screen is broken... it doesn't have the right wallpapers for the different resolutions
<ScottK> shtylman: We definitely need something other than what we have now, so I think the field is open.
<maryellen> can someone help me with a Thunderbird problem
<ScottK> maryellen: This isn't a support channel.  #ubuntu is probably the best channel for that.
<maryellen> ok, tks..
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I'm going to change license and upload and if we have space I will request a MIR, is that okay?
<pgquiles__> will qt 4.6.1 be availabe from kubuntu-ppa in the near future? :-? (sorry if this is duplicated, I think I was disconnected when I sent this before but I might have been on-line as well)
<Riddell> pgquiles__: we hope so, we're waiting on an update to phonon
<pgquiles__> Riddell: what do you mean? you still need to adapt sandsmark's patch? or you are waiting for Nokia to update phonon? (if the former, I've already done it)
<pgquiles__> although not tested yet
<Riddell> former
<tseliot> Riddell: is pykde ready or shall I wait?
<tseliot> (I'm not complaining, just asking)
<Riddell> tseliot: it's in New, let me kick it out
<tseliot> ok
<Riddell> Nightrose: have they slipped anything defaming into this? http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/interview-riddell-2.linmag.text
<Nightrose> Riddell: hehe i'll have a look
<ryanakca> Lex79: Thanks, I'll take a look at it when I get back from my exam
<Nightrose> Riddell: looks good to me
<pgquiles__> Riddell: http://www.elpauer.org/tmp/kubuntu_07_phonon_4.3.80.diff - updated for 4.6.1 but untested yet (I'm building my packages for 4.6.1 now, packaging adapted and updated from 4.6.0-1ubuntu6)
<Riddell> Nightrose: yay, thanks
<Riddell> Lex79: ^^
<NCommander> Riddell, I'm going to bring sip4, python-qt* up to date (sorry I've been kinda slacking on this point), and merge all the Ubuntu changes into Debian
<Riddell> NCommander: up to date where?  they are up to date in ubuntu (except for build failure on arm)
<NCommander> Riddell, in Debian so we can sync the packages
 * NCommander is a co-maintainer
<Riddell> right, lovely
<Riddell> NCommander: the question is what to do with python-qt3
<Riddell> the new sip/pyqt4 gets rid of the need for the old configure patches which made builddir!=srcdir work
<Riddell> but pyqt3 hasn't been updated by upstream
<Riddell> so it needs its configure script rewritten for the new SIP way of doing builddir!=srcdir, or we just scrap the builddir!=srcdir, or we just scrap pyqt3
<Riddell> but apparantly we need it for mnemosyne
<NCommander> Riddell, :-/
<jussi01> oooh, mnemosyne, that was one of the first packages I packaged! :D
<jussi01> Although I think it got overwritten by a debian one the release after...
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yeah, that'll be fine
<JontheEchidna> see y'all later
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu-firefox-installer needs this new option you added to kdesudo?  can you remember if kdesudo is ready for release/upload ?
<marcosRz> guys
<marcosRz> I was thinking about is it hard to make a qt version of synaptic?
<Riddell> yes
<marcosRz> If its hard
<marcosRz> ?
<marcosRz> I mean synaptic is so complete
<NCommander> Riddell, how different is the SIP4 build system now that we can drop the old multibuild hack
<Riddell> NCommander: not completely different but method and variable names aren't the same as our patch
<NCommander> Riddell, but why do we need to change python-qt3?
 * NCommander feels a bit lost
<NCommander> I know we need to upload it to build against the new sip4 API
<daskreech> marcosRz: Hard isn't impossible so if you want to shoot at it please go ahead
<marcosRz> hm
<Riddell> NCommander: we patched python-qt3 to make it build with builddir!=srcdir.  now SIP is able to do builddir!=srcdir but using different variables and function than we had.  so the configure file needs to be rewritten for the new builddir!=srcdir stuff
<NCommander> Riddell, but thats just SIP's build system, python-qt3 shouldn't care at all about that functionality
<Riddell> NCommander: python-qt3's configure script uses sipconfig.py
<NCommander> ugh
<NCommander> ow
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> Now I see the problem
 * NCommander shivers
<NCommander> Riddell, I'll fix it
<Riddell> NCommander: well remember that we don't care about python-qt3 much and it might be easier just to drop the builddir!=srcdir idea and just build it in place
<NCommander> Riddell, you can't safely do that due to the ABI issues building against different versions of python
<Riddell> we only build for one version of python
<NCommander> Riddell, in Ubuntu.
<yuriy_work> :O does this yahoo! thing apply to kubuntu?
<jussi01> yuriy_work: I was about to ask same thing...
<jussi01> also, anyone know the last time an image was installable for lucid? seems oversized atm (amd64) and has been for the last few days. do I need to grab alpha2 or is there more recent?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I asked Tonio_ to pull a release right after I introduced the function
<apachelogger> actually, didn't I already upload that beast?
<apachelogger> or maybe I postponed the kfi upload because of the missing kdesudo upload
<apachelogger> dantti: lol, don't question my sh skills :P
<aleite> hello guys, just compiled kde trunk on ubuntu karmic.. but there is no sound.. any clues?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: looks like there was misscomprehension :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I though you'd do it
<dantti> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well, I can do the ubuntu part, but I can't do new upstream releases ;)
<dantti> apachelogger: ah that was about the patch?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kk let's do it :)
<apachelogger> dantti: re: <dantti> apachelogger: hmm reviewing that patch seems that there is on open IF and no FI to close it...
<dantti> yup I said nevermind :P
<aleite> found pulseaudio-server but.. no sound.. strange
<apachelogger> Riddell: might I mention that my staging PPA holds a networkmanager package that actually works and should be published somewhere? ...for karmic that is
<apachelogger> made it some time ago based upon what was in suse at the time
<apachelogger> dantti: yeah, and now I tell you to never ever question my shelling again :P
<apachelogger> ryanakca: got a fix for that bangarang desktop file issue yet?
<Quintasan> hmmm, printer applet is now broken :/
<apachelogger> that is what we get for writing stuff in scripting languages :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=72106
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sorry for the delay
<Tonio_> apachelogger: want me to upload the package too or will you do it ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: can do in a bit
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I can do now :) doing it
<apachelogger> Tonio_: thanks :)
<apachelogger> omg, where is scott?
<apachelogger> NCommander: bug 513329 pretty please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513329 in karmic-backports "Please backport kmess 2.0.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513329
<NCommander> apachelogger, will do
<apachelogger> NCommander: thanks :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: uploaded
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
 * apachelogger hands Tonio_ a cookie :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you should slap me instead :) I should have done that a month and a half ago !
<apachelogger> Tonio_: doesnt really make a difference, other than that feature is super hot and awesome and people where not able to use it for 1.5m ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ;)
<daskreech> nixternal: lol at your Bing comments
<apachelogger> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KEmu?content=116980
<apachelogger> scary UI
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hey apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> ahoy
<_Groo_> guys what is the proper channel for networkmanager bugs?
<_Groo_> btw i compiled kdebindings for 4.4 rc2 and its working fine, BUT the printer applet is still broken :(
<Lex79> and printer config in system settings works?
<Riddell> printer-applet works fine here, it's the config which needs some love
<Lex79> Riddell: btw, we don't need a refreshed patch for Phonon, but we need an updated patch. Sandsmark done, but we have still problem to build kdebase-runtime against that.
<Lex79> since Phonon headers include in qt 4.6.1 is changed
<danimo_> moin
<Lex79> we are working on that, hope is ready for RC3
<Riddell> roar
<Riddell> why do phonon headers change with every single release
<Riddell> don't these Qt people know about API compatibility?
<Riddell> roar
<Lex79> Riddell: from changes-4.6.1 in the tarball http://pastebin.ca/1768131
<_Groo_> Riddell: i was talking about the systemsettings printer config :)
<Lex79> thiago mailed about that btw
<_Groo_> ok, what is the channel of the networkmanager guys?
<Lex79> Riddell: retry this https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.3.5-0ubuntu1~karmic1
<Quintasan> apachelogger: why horrible? try using qtemu -_-
<Riddell> retried
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I did
<apachelogger> scary UI
<apachelogger> they all have them scary UIs
<apachelogger> agateau should offer training courses on sensible UI design :P
 * agateau is flattered :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: I did find -iname *.cpp -exec grep DefaultInputMethod {} \; in Qt source and -> http://pastebin.com/f25c5c3e8 which line it would be?
<Riddell> Quintasan: all of them I'd guess
<Quintasan> Riddell: but only one contains XIM :P
<Quintasan> now how to find the file with this line :S
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why not grep only?
<apachelogger> if in doubt you could use ack-grep, that beast should also be able to only grep cpp files
<Quintasan> apachelogger: qt source has shitload of sub dirs, it would be a pita to manually go through all of them :P
<apachelogger> grep 'foo' ./*?
<apachelogger> can is able to do recursive search IIRC
<apachelogger> at least ack-grep is :P
<Quintasan> hurr durr
<apachelogger> freeflying: konsole uses utf8 by default?!
<Riddell> konsole uses your system locale, which is utf8 for anything installed this millenium (so not my IRC client)
<\sh> Riddell: you use ircII? ;)
<Riddell> did used to, irssi adds pretty colours though
<\sh> oh well, old ircII times...remarkable ;)
<vikram_> join #ubuntu-hardened
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> new packagekit seems to work
<Riddell> hugs to dantti
<Riddell> although that install dialogue is still horribly busy
<dantti> Riddell: what was the problem?
<Riddell> dantti: with packagekit?  just that nobody had packaged it yet
<dantti> ah :P
<dantti> which version?
<Riddell> 0.5.6 packagekit, 0.5.4 kpackagekit
<dantti> hmm nice :)
<dantti> hopefully 0.6 will have debconf support
<dantti> actually I can add it in 0.5 right now but I'm too lazy :P I'll wait for the upstream solution..
<Riddell> upstream knows best
<Riddell> (usually)
<dantti> Riddell: btw I'm working on a new printer monitor (as seems you haven't touched too much the code lately) and I can't code  python..
<dantti> It already monitors the printing jobs
<Riddell> dantti: oh?  what's needing done that isn't in the current one?
<Riddell> (I can think of a few things)
<dantti> Riddell: well first it doesnt work on debian (right now)
<dantti> then on a kubuntu pc of a fellow of mine it doesn't show active jobs
<Riddell> different cups version?
<dantti> no kcm crash
<Riddell> oh that's system-config-printer-kde then, not the monitor
<dantti> yep, I can't see a monitor..
<Riddell> printer-applet ?
<dantti> if that's the executable name I don't have it
<Riddell> it's in kdeutils
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: hi there :) I am trying to write a patch for this pretty easy bug (as you suggested, I should start with bugzilla) are there any coding guidelines that i should follow? can you link to it, thanks.
<dantti> Riddell: I'll take a look but I really don't get why copying the gnome code is good since it's so easy to use libcups directly...
<dantti> Riddell: when I get something working (better than now) I'll show you, maybe you decide py is evil :P just kidding
<Riddell> it's not ideal for printer-applet, adds to startup time
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/pages/QtCodingStyle
<dantti> Riddell: hmm so you might like what I'm writing...
<dantti> it will load a small kded at startup, and when a job is detected it starts the systray icon (pretty much what KPk does), this part is done, now I'm working on the systray icon..
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: thanks for the link
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: I'll get back to you when I have a patch written down, and then you can review it :)
<neversfelde> mhh, seems that the koffice package for Karmic was not updated in the Backports PPA?
<neversfelde> do we want 2.1.1 for Karmic?
<Riddell> we don't have it for lucid yet
<neversfelde> Riddell: a backport would be difficult, because we would have to add *-kde4 again. So why not updating the existing package in the PPA?
<Riddell> yes that's probably the best way
<neversfelde> I#ll build it and upload to staging, so we can decide what to do after it is in lucid
<Riddell> dantti: new {k,gnome,}packagekit uploaded, here's the patches we apply to kpackagekit http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kpackagekit/
<Riddell> just for your information, although I think kubuntu_04_tray_icon.patch should go upstream
<Lex79> I fixed l10n-sr in staging with new tar
<Riddell> thanks Lex79
<Lex79> np
<Riddell> Lex79: ready for me to copy over?
<Lex79> yep
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Yes, I have a fix, see bug 513488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513488 in bangarang "Please sync bangarang 1.0-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513488
<Lex79> Riddell: retry this: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaccessibility/4:4.3.5-0ubuntu1~karmic1/+build/1469570
<Riddell> done
<Lex79> good
<gremu> hi guys :)
<gremu> I have a problem with phonon in Kubuntu 9.10. Its like this:
<gremu> I can go to the media settings in systemsettings and configure phonon as usually
<gremu> Every device is found an displayed, but if i try to play the test-sound for my prefered sound device I can hear no sound.
<gremu> Sound in general works (like playing sound with VLC or aplay) but everything which uses phonon does not work
<gremu> (like system sounds or amarok)
<neversfelde> gremu: this is not really a support channel, probably best to ask in #kubuntu
<gremu> I'm using XINE backend with KDE 4.4 RC 2
<gremu> hm, ah ok ... amarok guys pointed me here
<gremu> Hm, I think it has nothing todo with configuration ... maybe its a bug and someone already knows about it or not.
<gremu> Because XINE does not work (plays no sound but also displays no error message) but Gstreamer backend works
<gremu> (sound works for any kde application)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: sweet
<Mamarok> gremu: who pointed you here? I certainly didn't
<gremu> Mamarok: markey
<gremu> at 15:08 (UTC)
<markey> hm?
<Mamarok> markey: you shouldn't point people here for support, support is in #kubuntu
<gremu> Sorry… I don't want to blame anyone
<Mamarok> gremu: just so he knows :)
<Mamarok> no need to be sorry
<gremu> Ok .. then I will try in #kubuntu later :)
<gremu> Thanks anyway
<Lex79> Riddell: python-kde4-dbg is dropped from the new version of kdebindings?
<Riddell> Lex79: should be in kdebindings-dbg
<Riddell> tried Shaman, it crashes, and needs UI polish
 * Riddell wonders why scottk is in #ubuntu-women but not in here
<Lex79> LoooooL
<neversfelde> rofl
<gorgonizer> Hello, I have KDE 4.4 RC2 installed, yet my system wants to install kdebase-4.3.5.. is this correct, or is the kdebase metapackage missing for 4.3.95?
<gorgonizer> (I do realise that this is not a support channel)
<neversfelde> please show the whole error message
<neversfelde> and yes, would be better to ask in #kubuntu
<gorgonizer> neversfelde: there is no error message technically, I just did an update, and the kdebase metapakage wanted to update to 4.3.5, ye tthe system is running 4.3.95.  I am assuming that kdebase metapackage (which was preesent in RC1) hasn't been made for 4.3.95
<gorgonizer> (if that makes sense), though will ask in the main support channel..
<neversfelde> k
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-28
<shtylman> Riddell: one can never be to sure...
<shtylman> *too
<freeflying> apachelogger: it dosen't now, but utf8 would be nicer
<apachelogger> freeflying: see what riddell wrote, it uses what the system uses, which is utf8 by default
<apachelogger> I have yet to see a kubuntu instalaltion where that is not the case, and eitherway not anything that can be controlled by konsole but must be done at a much lower level than KDE
<ejat> is there a karmic backport for choqok ? for 0.9.4 ?
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/364238/ <-- any idea why this happend?
<jjesse> interesting on my lucid fully updated vm plasma-desktop doesn't start up, anyone else having problems like that?
<ryanakca> Thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: my kmail crashes when I delete all your email...please stop to do bug stuff in launchpad :P
<Lex79> hihih
<JontheEchidna> :P
<jjesse> ran an update on my lucid vm, now getting apport notifications upon login for zz-plasma-remove-network-manager.py, update notifier, printer-applet, and apport-kde
<nixternal> yeah, me too...just zz-plasma and printer-applet now
<jjesse> are these known  ?
<jjesse> as in should i report the bugs?
<JontheEchidna> nah, just skew due to the new python0kde4, should resolve itself in a while
<jjesse> is that causing plasma-desktop not to start as well?  or is that another issue?
<JontheEchidna> that'd be a separate issue
<jjesse> acutally i think plasma-desktop is running, just no plasmoids or anything
<jjesse> hrmm remvoed my config folder and my desktop started up correctly
<ejat> guys .. any idea about this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/364238/
<jjesse> with the change to yahoo as the default search engine will the default search engine in konqueror swtich to yahoo as well?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: packagekit seems to fail. This patch seems to get it to build, but I didn't check the list-missing: http://pastebin.com/f13c66405
<dhillon-v10> hi all, can anyone explain why konqueror wouldn't type a specific single character '(' in the youtube search box, is it supposed to be a security measure or is it just a simple bug, I suppose its the latter
<shtylman> dhillon-v10: sounds like a bug? ... I can't imagine its on purpose...
<dhillon-v10> shtylman: I figured as much, there's really no reason to block '(' on a social website
<agateau> Riddell: I need ninja help!
<agateau> I packaged my Colibri notification system: https://launchpad.net/~agateau/+archive/ppa/+packages
<agateau> but there is a tricky part:
<agateau> it needs to install a d-bus service file in /usr/share/dbus-1/services
<agateau> and this file is also installed by notification-daemon and notify-osd
<agateau> notify-osd diverts the file, but it seems the diversion system does not support more than one diversion
<ejat> Riddell: can the choqok be backport to karmic ?
<shadeslayer_> ejat: i already did it :)
<ejat> shadeslayer_: in ya ppa?
<shadeslayer_> ejat: check out my PPA at ~rohangarg
<ejat> shadeslayer_: thanks ..
<shadeslayer_> ejat: no problem,ive also backported rekonq and kopete-facebook
<ejat> shadeslayer_: c00l ..
<shadeslayer_> ejat: :)
<ejat> shadeslayer_: i mean 0.9.4+git20091230-1
<apachelogger> agateau: thou shalt not use cdbs :P
<agateau> apachelogger: oh, why?
<agateau> isn't it used in all kde packages?
<apachelogger> dh 7 is superior and the latest hype :)
 * agateau is not up to the latest hype :/
<Riddell> you can use cdbs if you like!
<agateau> ah... a ninja fight!
<agateau> let's see who wins
 * agateau grabs popcorn
<Riddell> I mean dh 7 is more in with the kids but there's a very good argument for saying "I have no desire to learn yet another .deb build system"
<Riddell> anyway, dpkg-diverts are fiddly and almost always prone to breaking
<agateau> That's why I called for help :)
<agateau> I could do a conflicts/replaces, but this would mean removing notify-osd, which will remove ubuntu-desktop if installed
<agateau> not sure whether it's a good idea
<Riddell> not ideal
<apachelogger> it should be migrated to update-alternatives
<agateau> apachelogger: but this means I need to convince notify-osd and notification-daemon packagers to do it as well, right?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> though there should not be much convincing necessary
<agateau> ok
<apachelogger> dpkg-divert is like using a chain saw to cut off your current cyborg arm to then attach a new one
<agateau> Sounds fun!
<apachelogger> while update-alternatives is like asking the nice cyborg mechanic from around the corner the remove the current and attach the new one
<apachelogger> of course the latter is much less likely to break + can be influenced by the user without having to uninstall packages that divert the same file
<agateau> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, technically that argument of yours is one against cdbs, because dh 7 is nothing but dh 6 with macros, so learning cdbs is the undesired learning of yet another system :P
<Riddell> for new packagers yes
<apachelogger> agateau: the short description should not end with a periodds ==> +Description: Alternative to KDE4 Plasma notifications.
<agateau> ok
<agateau> fixing it right now
<apachelogger> kthx
<Riddell> agateau: I confirm that multiple dpkg-diverts don't seem like a good idea
<agateau> Riddell: I know, I tried it :)
<Riddell> hopefully kenvandine can be convinced to convert to alternates
<agateau> I hope so
<agateau> will probably talk to him during Portland sprint
<Riddell> ah yes, remind me to go to america tomorrow night
<agateau> Riddell: :)
<apachelogger> :D :D
<apachelogger> I am getting to the point where I think that the Kubuntu logo is just no good for anything -.-
<apachelogger> terrible shape to do anything subtle
<Riddell> apachelogger: ccheney is going firefox now
<apachelogger> jussi01: if still valid bug 310969 should go upstream please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310969 in kdeutils "ark cannot handle password protected zipfiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310969
 * Riddell wanders out to dentist
<ejat> Riddell: ok
<ejat> can someone help me on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/364238/
<Quintasan|Szel> o/
<Quintasan|Szel> anyone here got HTC Touch?
 * Quintasan|Szel is wondering which phone to pick
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: nexus one :P
 * shadeslayer hands Quintasan|Szel a Nokia 1100
<shadeslayer> :o
<Quintasan|Szel> lol
<apachelogger> a phone, not a thing that looks like a phone but does not do calls :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: if you want one now I would go for the motorola milestone
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Szel: anything but the Blackberry storm :)
<apachelogger> otherwise HTC is bringing some nice android devices in 2010
 * shadeslayer wants a Droid :)
<apachelogger> also I suspect nokia will be rolling some sweet Qt device at some point
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, a nexus one you want
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i nuked my Kubuntu install btw :)
<apachelogger> sweet :D
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: hah, I'm limited by my carrier, my dad got some mobile plan which allows him to buy few mobiles on lower price, I have HTC Touch, Nokia E66 (or $omething with doubles) and few other nokas
<apachelogger> ejat: looks like someone posted a ugly emoticon that broke something
<shadeslayer> yeah i was foolish enough to trust ubiquity with re partitioning my HD,not that it didnt do its job.. did it too well
<shadeslayer> ejat: get my memo?
<apachelogger> ejat: better check your twitter timeline online, maybe you can isolte the bad guy
<Quintasan|Szel> I wanted N900 at first bu I lol'd at price - 2,5k polish zloty
<apachelogger> that is like 3 bucks in real money? :P
<ejat> apachelogger: thanks ..
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: I would be waiting for the next iteration anyway
<apachelogger> with all shiny Qt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the nexus one is good,but the droid is better in looks,anyways i just want the android robot on the back of the droid and itll be awesoem
 * apachelogger finds the NX1 to look much better
<Quintasan|Szel> I guess I will get thes HTC and if I dont like it I will sell it and get android
<Quintasan|Szel> Hero or Magic :P
<shadeslayer> google is taking over the world :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: the what?
<apachelogger> android is quite the crap really
<ejat> HD2 with android ?
<ejat> :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Szel: the hero is quite good
<apachelogger> the startup speed of java is scary
<ejat> shadeslayer: just read it thanks ..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i know,i have a jvm based os on my phone
<Quintasan|Szel> still better than damned symbian v60
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Quintasan|Szel: hero and magic are the same crap
<apachelogger> just that hero got a bit better hardware
<apachelogger> still too bad to run android properly
<shadeslayer> and looks ;)
<apachelogger> hell, damn java even lags around on the NX1 :P
<apachelogger> and that beast got a snapdragon
 * shadeslayer found a way to triple boot chromium os,kubuntu and windows
<shadeslayer> ejat: btw theres already a package backported if you want to use it immediately
<apachelogger> oh, that said... I find it quite funny that canonical sells engineering to google and at the same time google fails to nail a stay-search-provider-deal :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so you heard about the recent yahoo spate
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that raises one particular quesiton for us... should we switch too?
<apachelogger> maybe jr gets a raise then :D
<shadeslayer> hehe... well thats up to the community
<shadeslayer> since we are more of a commmunity distro rather than something canonical influences
<apachelogger> I dont think the user will particularly care about what search tingy is used
<shadeslayer> yeah... the conclusion at identi.ca was that it doesnt really matter
<apachelogger> also we were already using the google custom search anyway
<apachelogger> at the same time we can sell the switch to yahoo with privacy concerns of google collecting too much data of our users ;)
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> we should get a deal with bing though
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<apachelogger> I have contacts you know :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: contract with bing showing linux users how to swtich to windows
<apachelogger> also one of my current professors is the original father of bing maps :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, that is an ever growing market, and if we think our product is superior to windows then pro-switching-to-windows-ads might even be a good thing
<apachelogger> since users might try switching and fail and realize how good linux is and all
<apachelogger> be all the more happy with it
<shadeslayer> thats well thought out :)
<apachelogger> though if your product is inferior a contract with bing might not work out well for us :P
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<apachelogger> then again we get loads of money and can buy an isle in the caribbean
<apachelogger> name it Isle of Kubuntu and make it a tourist paradise
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw did you hear about launchpad deleting the source files for ppa uploads?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> to a certain degree that sounds like a sensible thing... at some point each datacenter runs out of ca pacity :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah genii told me about it :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah they ran out of space :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you file a backport request for kopete-facebook yet?
<apachelogger> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/action-back-up-old-sources-from-ppas
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not till now...
<shadeslayer> i need to get the new install updgraded fully right now
<apachelogger> you dont need an install to request a backport if your ppa upload for karmic is a non-change upload of the lucid version
<apachelogger> which it hopefully is
<shadeslayer> yeah its not a changed version
<shadeslayer> i just took the lucid changelog and added : new upstream release and removed patches
<apachelogger> well then you can write a request and link to the PPA buildlog and state that you did not have to change anything to build the lucid version on karmic and that it runs just fine on karmic etc.\
<shadeslayer> ok sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw if i want to download my changelogs again,how do i go about that?
<shadeslayer> since i lost everything in the install
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: download the dsc and extract it with dpkg-source -x
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i need all the other files too? the source and stuff?
<apachelogger> well, technically you can extract the changelog from the diff.gz
<apachelogger> but you probably need the source anyway?
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> ok ill figure this out :)
<Quintasan> I CANT BELIVE THIS
<Quintasan> FFFFUUUUUU-
<shadeslayer> ?
<Quintasan> This num lock thingy makes us look pathetic
<apachelogger> this what?
<Quintasan> when you get to KDM, do you have to turn on numlock manually?
<apachelogger> yes
<Quintasan> :3
<apachelogger> that however IMHO is due to BIOS crappyness
<Quintasan> lol no
<Quintasan> let me show you something
<apachelogger> why in the name of all gods would each operating system on themself have to ensure that numlock is on?
<Quintasan> dunno but the trick is here
<apachelogger> also I'd like to mention that on some laptop/netbook keyboards numlock on by default can trigger issues in combination with the function key
<Quintasan> funny thing is that
<Quintasan> by default boot -> kdm -> no numlock -> login -> no numlock
<Quintasan> when you change the kdm you get: boot -> kdm -> numlock on -> login -> no numlock
<apachelogger> change the kdm?
<Quintasan> when you enable num lock in KDE System settings in Keyboard options you get
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: um i think you can change the setting in KDE
<Quintasan> boot -> kdm -> numlock on -> login (numlock gets turned off) -> during startup numlock gets turned on once again
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it doesn't work in KDM
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: try enabling it and you will see numlock still won't turn on when you are on login screen
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so the problem is really that numlock gets turned off after login?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: by default it's not enabled in kdm and KDE
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> by default it's not enabled in your bios!
<Quintasan> in kde you go to system settings and enable it there
<Quintasan> wanna bet?
<Quintasan> anyways I got a fix to KDM numlock
<apachelogger> srsly I feel like only half the story got told
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where is the fix?
<Quintasan>  /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<Quintasan> you need to add NumLock=On there
<Quintasan> and it will work
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what were the two fields i need to add to my bashrc?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and break keyboards of some laptop and netbook models
<Quintasan> how come?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see bottom of man debuild
<apachelogger> Quintasan: because hardware vendors are stupid as hell
<Quintasan> +1 on this
<Quintasan> anyways this issue is minor but fcking annoying
<Quintasan> it deserves some attention form us or we need to talk to KDE
<apachelogger> well, before doing anything it is essential that we find out why it is not turned on by X to begin with
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that has nothing to do with KDE
<apachelogger> that is all X
<apachelogger> X X and X alone
<apachelogger> not the porn X but the X11 X :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: but shouldn't KDM respect KDE setting and vice-versa?
<Quintasan> like when I set to turn on numlock on KDE start KDM should do it as well!
<apachelogger> is that so?
<apachelogger> what if user1 sets it to on and user2 sets it to off
<Quintasan> it's stupid to have to configure the same option in TWO places
<Quintasan> and the best thing is that in KDM it is hidden so deep that you have to modify the config file in /etc to enable
<Quintasan> it
<apachelogger> ossi likes to hide things I think :P
<Quintasan> I would just turn it on by defualt and if anyone actually turns it off they can do this manually
<Quintasan> 99 % of users have it on so who really cares?
<a|wen> Quintasan: not on laptops
<Quintasan> laptops don't count as computers :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you even listen?
<apachelogger> numlock on can cause issues on some models
<Quintasan> so wtf we are supposed to do?
<apachelogger> and I think most laptop/netbook models since num will switch on a virtual numpad
<apachelogger> e.g. my dell inspiron 6k4 for example got a numpad spread across 7-9:m--
<apachelogger> now if num was on for that particular keyboard I would not be able to use that beast anymore
<a|wen> same deal here on a IBM T60
<Quintasan> hmm we have numlockx in repos
<Quintasan> I wonder if it will help
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it also just turns numlock on without regard to the keyboard
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> IIRC there is not even a sensible way for X to recognize most keyboard models because they do not have any identifying values or anything
<apachelogger> even if they had
<apachelogger> what if you have a laptop with external keybard attached
<Quintasan> I wonder how Windows deals with it
<apachelogger> go ask bing! :D
<Quintasan> I won't use it even if you pay me
<apachelogger> also I think windows also just follows what the bios decides
<Quintasan> then this means all BIOS'es are shit?
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> that was redundant
<a|wen> Quintasan: does your numlock flash actually turn off during X/KDM start?
<apachelogger> BIOS == shit
<apachelogger> why do you think apple does use EFI :P
<Quintasan> a|wen: it gets turned off :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw i get a error the current version number (0.1.5-0ubuntu1+lucid1~ppa3)!  Use -b to force.
<shadeslayer> when i try to build for karmic....
<shadeslayer> (just brushing up my basics once again :) )
<shadeslayer> so should i force it?
<a|wen> would be nice to figure out exactly what turns it off, X or KDM
 * shadeslayer opens a USB full off windows viruses
<shadeslayer> anyone want the binaries?
<shadeslayer> a|wen: probably kdm
<shadeslayer> a|wen: since its the kdmrc were editing
<a|wen> kdm is set to leave it be on default ... so either there is an error in kdm defaults or something else turns it off (changing kdm to turn it on can fix both of those cases)
<shadeslayer> a|wen: good at packaging?
<a|wen> shadeslayer: have been motly out of the loop for a few months; but believe I can remember most of it still
<a|wen> :)
<shadeslayer> a|wen: ok well can you tell me whats the problem with : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38489013/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kopete-facebook_0.1.5-0ubuntu1%2Blucid1~ppa3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> ouch my mouth
<shadeslayer> a|wen: same problem with 64 bit build
<a|wen> shadeslayer: building on karmic or lucid?
<shadeslayer> a|wen: im on karmic,building it for lucid
 * a|wen pushes some cold and soft ice towards Riddell
<shadeslayer> a|wen: so whats your diagnosis?
<a|wen> shadeslayer: looks like libqt4-dev no longer depends on pkg-config; so build depend on pkg-config directly
<shadeslayer> a|wen: oh..
<shadeslayer> thats a recent development
<a|wen> shadeslayer: it does on karmic but not on current lucid
<shadeslayer> ah.. so i need to add in the change log for lucid but not karmic
<a|wen> hmm, no mention in the changelog why we dropped that depends; might be an error that it was dropped
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well ok ive added it to my change log
<a|wen> shadeslayer: add it for now to make it work ... maybe it should be fixed in libqt4-dev instead though
<Quintasan> I belive virt-manager should be written in Qt, not crappy GTK
<shadeslayer> a|wen: so should i add a bug report?
<shadeslayer> oh noes... got to upload again
<a|wen> Riddell: do you know if pkg-config was removed from depends of libqt4-dev on purpose? no mention of it in the changelog (so probably done when merging)
<shadeslayer> uploaded the same veriosn
<shadeslayer> i need more eyes to keep track of things
<shadeslayer> a|wen: btw what about : New version specified (0.1.5-0ubuntu1~karmic~ppa2) is less than
<shadeslayer> the current version number (0.1.5-0ubuntu1+lucid1~ppa3)!  Use -b to force.
<shadeslayer> a|wen: im backporting the same package to karmic
<a|wen> shadeslayer: when backporting/PPA-building/et.al you will want it to be smaller; so that warning is only positive
<Riddell> a|wen: a load of depends were removed from qt-dev to keep us in line with debian
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm?
<Riddell> tseliot: did jockey get sorted?
<a|wen> okay, thx ... as long as it is intended i'm happy (and just adds them to others build-depends when needed)
<Tm_T> Riddell: ctcp spammers are not running around currently
<tseliot> Riddell: yes but I would like to test it a bit more before I upload it
<tseliot> Riddell: it builds fine though
<tseliot> :-)
<ghostcube> ehlo peoples
<ghostcube> rc2 working fine so far
<Quintasan> hurr durr
<Quintasan> can't get networking on my debian to work :/
<shadeslayer> a|wen: yeah sorry for that... power outage
<a|wen> shadeslayer: conclusion was: just add pkg-config as build-depend
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> a|wen: yeah i think we got till that point and then you asked Riddell about it
<a|wen> shadeslayer: got a reply as well; was intentional
<shadeslayer> a|wen: and about the forcing of karmic version?
<shadeslayer> should i use -b
<a|wen>  when backporting/PPA-building/et.al you will want it to be smaller; so that warning is only positive
<shadeslayer> a|wen: ok
<shadeslayer> a|wen: apart from New upstream release,i dont require anything else in the backport right?
<a|wen> shadeslayer: you are taking the one in lucid and building it for karmic, right? normally you would just write no-change backport in the changelog
<shadeslayer> a|wen: oh ok
<shadeslayer> a|wen: yeah im doing that... so just the new version at the top
<a|wen> shadeslayer: you take the lucid version and append ~karmic1 to it (and if you build it in your ppa for now, you will most likely want to append ~karmic1~ppa1 to it)
<shadeslayer> a|wen: ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> so the versio is : kopete-facebook-0.1.5-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1
<shadeslayer> a|wen: ^^
<a|wen> shadeslayer: jup
<shadeslayer> ok thanks :)
<shadeslayer> a|wen: oh wait i have to remove pkg-config from control so i should mention that right
<a|wen> shadeslayer: no need to remove it
<shadeslayer> a|wen: ok
<a|wen> shadeslayer: but current kopete-facebook in lucid does that build on lucid?
<shadeslayer> a|wen: yeah
<shadeslayer> it did
<a|wen> have you tried building it now?
<shadeslayer> a|wen: building what?
<a|wen> hmm, if it builds i wonder why you got an error earlier ... nevermind; no need to remove pkg-config from build-deps if it is there when backporting
<shadeslayer> ok
<a|wen> you should just add a new changelog entry and nothing more if you can get away with it
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> a|wen: apparently the build failed http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38490980/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.kopete-facebook_0.1.5-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<a|wen> shadeslayer: looks like you have removed pkg-config from build-deps before uploading
<shadeslayer> a|wen: eek!
<shadeslayer> a|wen: btw if i want to upload the just the new .dsc etc without uploading the source and changing the version,how do i do that?
<a|wen> shadeslayer: you can't; but using "debuild -S -sd" it will only upload the dsc + diff.gz and not the .orig.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> a|wen: hm.. ok
<a|wen> shadeslayer: the diff.gz contains your changes; so that one is needed
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> a|wen: Rejected:
<shadeslayer> The source kopete-facebook - 0.1.5-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 is already accepted in ubuntu/karmic and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<shadeslayer> a|wen: which is weird since i already deleted the packages
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it doesn't get deleted straigh away
<Riddell> just upload with ~ppa2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well im going link it to ubuntu backports....
<shadeslayer> so will they check for the previous entries too?
<a|wen> shadeslayer: when it is backported for real, the "~ppaX" part will be removed
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> and while uploading how do i get rid of : gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/karmic-backports/+bug/513825
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513825 in karmic-backports "Please backport kopete-facebook" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> a|wen Riddell ^^
<freeflying> Riddell: are we going to drop the patch to force use dejavu font?
<freeflying> Riddell: this patch is really stupid
<Tm_T> freeflying: what where?
<freeflying> Tm_T: dejavu is a font which only contains latin characters, it will not let use pickup corresponding font according to his locale
<freeflying> Tm_T: I only can say the author of this patch dosen't know what is font mean
<Riddell> freeflying: can do, which package is that in?
<Tm_T> freeflying: this forces that font be used by default, or it cannot overridden at all?
<freeflying> Riddell: kdebase? or kdelibs, can't remeber clearly
<freeflying> Tm_T: can be overwriten is another story, we're going to bring more user friendly experience
<Tm_T> freeflying: sure, I just heard about this first time
<freeflying> Tm_T: I have raised this up in last release cycle :)
<Tm_T> aye, I havent been active enough ):
<Riddell> freeflying: removed in bzr
<freeflying> Riddell: thx dude
<ulysses> KDE SC meant "KDE Software Compilation", am I right? Not "KDE Software Collection", as it"s written at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.3.5
 * shadeslayer wonders who edits these pages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
 * ulysses edits only kde.hu and ubuntu.hu
 * shadeslayer realises he needs to work on rekonq docs
<Riddell> you are indeed right
<Riddell> fixed, thanks ulysses
<ulysses> you're welcome
<nixternal> Riddell:
<ulysses> o.O
<nixternal> 11:10:50 [notice(ChanServ!ChanServ@services.)] You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<nixternal> I tried to op up to stop it
<shadeslayer_> 0_o
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: btw if i apply for kubuntu membership as of now,what are my chances of getting one?
<shadeslayer_> i dont wanna get my hopes high by applying and get rejected after applying :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: what are your contributions?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: does the IRC count?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: i mean support on the irc
<Riddell> yeah, if there's people who can back it up
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ok well then 1 year of IRC support,im starting as a packager and i maintain the docs for a small browser rekonq...
<shadeslayer_> and ive filed loads of bug reports on bug.kde.org....
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ill probably apply next month,so some more packages i guess
<Riddell> a year of IRC support is lovely, just find people to back it up with testimonials on your wiki page
<Riddell> upstream stuff like rekonq and bugs to b.k.o don't count I'm afraid
<Riddell> go go packaging
<maco> isnt packaging more for kubuntu-dev than km?
<Riddell> any sustained and significant contribution, packaging is one of those
<Riddell> so both
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: hmm... well i guess short term packaging adventures dont count then LO
<shadeslayer_> :P
<Riddell> it shows you're intending to branch out, so it's all good
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: hmm,and _suppose_ i become a member,will it be necessary to contribute regurlarly or can i be silent for 2 months and then work like crazy for a month
<Riddell> that's ok, but if you are not going to do significant contributions in the near future you should step down gracefully and deactivate your membership
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: and the people who will write the testimonials... they should be...
<Riddell> anyone who can vouch for your contributions.  it helps if that includes people I know of course
<shadeslayer_> hmm... ok
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: thanks for all that info :)
<Tm_T> don't look at me
 * Tm_T hides
<shadeslayer_> Tm_T: im not :)
 * shadeslayer_ closes his eyes
<Tm_T> shadeslayer_: actually, keep up the good work (:
<Tm_T> now I can hide
<shadeslayer_> hehe :)
<shadeslayer_> can anyone get into identi.ca ?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: will promotion of kubuntu via my college magazine count?
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> i have to write 7 articles... 5 of them probably on kubuntu,ubuntu,canonica and identi.ca :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: sure
<shadeslayer_> hehe
<ulysses> Bug 442000 was reopened, but there isn't enough information again, can I close it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442000 in kdebase "dolphin is alsways opening a second small window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442000
<Riddell> ubottu: well he gave the information requested
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> ulysses:
<ulysses> Riddell: Do you think?
<Riddell> jon asked "Is it still a problem for you?" he said that it is
<ulysses> Oh, I missed *still*
<shadeslayer_> alsways.... =)
<ulysses> English isn't his/her native language:)
<nixternal> that person needs to remove ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc - I had that problem a long time ago, and iirc that fixed it
<ulysses> nixternal: I'll post a comment
<nixternal> don't like sitting up there looking like I am different from everyone else
<Tm_T> but you are!
 * shadeslayer_ puts a hat on top of nixternal 
<nixternal> brr it's cold out
 * shadeslayer_ stuggles with git
<binarylooks> ubiquity crashes in the latest current kubuntu daily-live. Known?
<binarylooks> TypeError: QLabel.setText(QString: argument 1 has unexpected type 'NoneType'
<binarylooks> in kde_ui.py line 205
<Riddell> shtylman: ^^ ?
<binarylooks> I'll try filing a bug
<maco> no seele? what?
<binarylooks> ok, was already reported: bug 511947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511947 in ubiquity "Kubuntu installer crashes when starting (daily-live January 22nd)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511947
<neversfelde> why is kopete's context menu in tray different from the others? Did we do that, or is it from upstream.
<marcosRz> serious Riddell if you think OO.org from Kubuntu is decent please tell
<Riddell> grumpy grumpy
<Riddell> neversfelde: if it looks all plasma-ified that's the dbusmenu stuff
<shadeslayer_> wow..he doesnt want to give up does he
<neversfelde> Riddell: so it is our patch? If so, it does not work very good with two screens.
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes, it's being by agateau in consultation with upstream
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: oh yeah wanted to talk to you
<neversfelde> ok, I will tell him about these problems, when he returns
<Riddell> neversfelde: I'm sure he's appreciate that
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/experimental << what version of packages do you have?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: I do not understand, what version?
<neversfelde> there is only choqok in there afaik
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: i mean are they the current git version or just 0.9.4?
<shadeslayer_> (i dont know when 0.9.4 was released)
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: +git20100123
<neversfelde> 23rd of January
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: and when was 0.9.4 released any ideas?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: hum, last year in December I think
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: ok well... no point in updating my ppa now then :)
<neversfelde> oh no, it was October
<shadeslayer_> oh... thats a long time back...
<neversfelde> but there are some recent changes and I think we#ll can expect a new alpha or beta soon
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: ah well.. someone was asking for git packages,was thinking whether to upload or not
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: well, there are actual git packages in my ppa, no changes after they were uploaded
<neversfelde> so no need for newer ones?
<shadeslayer_> yeah..
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: there were minor changes... disabling of the public timeline etc
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: that feature should be available with the packages from my ppa
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: oh cool then... i wont go through the trouble of updating my repo then :P
<Tm_T> sillyness
<shadeslayer_> Tm_T: yeps
 * shadeslayer_ wonders who knows how to write docs
<Riddell> that nixternal chap is quite the man
<shadeslayer_> nixternal:ping
<jjesse_> i do as well
<shadeslayer_> oh cool
<shadeslayer_> jjesse: whats the command to check for XML errors?
<jjesse> particular question?
<jjesse> do you have the docs checked out?
 * shadeslayer_ is writing the docbook after 2 months
<shadeslayer_> jjesse: yeah i worked on it initially and have the git version
<shadeslayer_> (worst part comes after editing the docbook... pushing the new one back :P )
<jjesse> from the scripts folder there is a validatae.sh script that will work
<shadeslayer_> jjesse: um no scripts folder....
<shadeslayer_> i remember there used to be something like xmlchecker
<jjesse> are you talking kde-docs or kbuuntu-docs?
<shadeslayer_> jjesse: kde docs
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> that's a bit different
<shadeslayer_> jjesse: yeah i know...
<jjesse> ok hold on phone call
<jjesse> lets move this to #kde-docs
<shadeslayer_> jjesse: actually i found it :)
<shadeslayer_> its index.docbook:238: element xref: validity error : IDREF attribute linkend references an unknown ID "lmb-mmb"
<shadeslayer_> eeks...
<shadeslayer_> its checkXML btw
<jjesse> oh sorry
 * jjesse is a bit busy working
<nixternal> shadeslayer_: what's up?
<Riddell> shtylman: maco's patience finally find out what the problem was that the guy we just kicked had, openoffice in KDE mode doesn't show most of the labels in its statusbar
<shadeslayer_> wth
<maco> he claims there are more bugs, but he refuses to file them
<maco> because he doesnt have time to do
<shadeslayer_> kwin just vanished as soon as my laptop fan came on :P
<maco> he could've filed 10 bugs in the time he was in #kubuntu though
<shadeslayer_> nixternal: wanted to know how to check docbooks via checkXML
<nixternal> http://www.englishbreakfastnetwork.org/sanitizer/just-in-time.php  <- shadeslayer_ you can use this as well...it does more than CheckXML
<nixternal> meinproc also will tell you when test building
<nixternal> xmllint --noout --noent --postvalid index.docbook
<nixternal> that is another one as well
<maco> <marcosRz> I just had right know more 3 bugs
<maco> <marcosRz> ...
<maco> <marcosRz> letters dissapearing
<maco> <maco> i am not a bug tracker
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I get messaged constantly from that user
<shadeslayer_> lol
<shadeslayer_> nixternal: thats a awesome site..
<shadeslayer_> nixternal: the command isnt that awesome... gave me alot of errors while the site says the docbook is perfect :)
<shadeslayer_> nixternal: oh and btw next time you have a job in the docs department,please do notify me via identi.ca or the IRC :)
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> yeah, we use xmllint with kubuntu-docs...haven't used it in quite some time on kde docs
<Tm_T> nooo he quit...
<neversfelde> there seems to be a release of basket-kde4 on 12th of February, when is our freeze?
<Riddell> 18th
<genii> Man. plasma-desktop crash, sudo apt-get install kdeplasma-addons-dbg plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg wants to install 355Mb of stuff.
<genii> Hopefully there'll be some useful info after.
<shadeslayer> genii: please do memoserv me the bug link :)
<neversfelde> anyone already working on a KDE4 package for basket?
<Lex79> no
<genii> shadeslayer: Will do
<shadeslayer> genii: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: is it in the repos?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: if its in the repos i can update it...
<shadeslayer> cant package from scratch :P
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: well, there is no relases atm, I will have a look at it
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ok
<Tm_T> claydoh: huh indeed
<claydoh> Tm_T : ?? what did i do?
<claydoh> Tm_T : ?? what did i do?
<claydoh> oops
<Tm_T> claydoh: nothing, your "ircname" or "realname" is set to "huh?"
<claydoh> heh  I guess I did do that
<Tm_T> yes you did (:
<claydoh> in chatzilla, the option for "description"  must mean 'real name'
<Tm_T> claydoh: aye
<claydoh> well then chatzilla  is not so good then :) but there aren't many good portable/lite irc clients
<Tm_T> claydoh: I just use irssi everywhere
<Tm_T> well, almost
<claydoh> I can't, usually
<Tm_T> aye, there's no single solution I'm afraid
<claydoh> tho I just managed to get an ssh connection to one of my home boxes, so I can , um, circumvent the evil hardware filter we have at work
<Tm_T> hehe
<claydoh> luckily they trust me enough, but there have been pr0n issues in some of our restaurants so they basically allow us about access to 5 websites
<claydoh> so irssi is next on my list if new things to try out
<maco> seele: #ubuntu-us-dc /topic now mentions the party
<Tm_T> there is any way to see what's situation of package buildings in archives?
<neversfelde> how todo I skip dh_auto_test for debehlper in debian/rules?
<neversfelde> s/todo/do
<seele> maco: cool.. i think it is going to be at fudruckers, so any DC people needing rides will have to ping me
<maco> where is that?
<maco> chinatown's the only fudruckers i know
<maco> also, why arent you in our loco channel :(
<maco> you dont like us! *pout*
<maco> seele: ^
<crimsun> I hope you don't mean the Fudd in Columbia...
<crimsun> maco: are we proceeding with the concurrent Ubuntu Hour?
<maco> um im going to the kde party...
<maco> i was joking about kubuntu and ubuntu people being separatists
<seele> the fudruckers in columbia
<seele> since 80% of the people who come to the kde events are from the md loco and calug
<seele> crimsun: yes.
<crimsun> maco: hm?  I proposed this morning to combine the KDE party with an Ubuntu Hour.
<maco> crimsun: you asked if it should be at the same time
<maco> i thought you were saying "us gnome people are gonna go have fun without you kde people, so HRMPH!"
<crimsun> maco: lolzwut?  I'm not a GNOME person.
<maco> you were totally using gnome when i saw your computer today
<crimsun> what does that have to do with Ubuntu Hour running concurrently with the KDE party?
<maco> i didnt realise you meant in the same place
<crimsun> and I always use GNOME in that sense; it's the fastest way to track regressions
 * gkmngrgn nn
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-29
 * JontheEchidna wonders where ScottK is
<JontheEchidna> Want to show him this: http://imagebin.ca/view/fUA_BCW.html
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yesterday evening, jr says scottk was only in #ubuntu-women channel
<Lex79> lol
<JontheEchidna> lol?
<Lex79> yeah, dunno why
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: -*- Riddell wonders why scottk is in #ubuntu-women but not in here
<Lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, seems to be only in #kde-devel and #quassel according to whois
<JontheEchidna> maybe he's just taking a vacation from it all
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes he is
<JontheEchidna> and that's a good thing to do from time to time
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: anywayz, I fix0r3d packagekit and it's now nicely sitting in binary new :)
<Riddell> what needed fix0r1ng?
<JontheEchidna> oh, it FTBFS'd in a few places
<Riddell> fooey.  thakns
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<neversfelde> ha, Lex79, JontheEchidna and Riddell, I need your help :)
<neversfelde> how do I skip dh_auto_test for debehlper in debian/rules
<neversfelde> the manpage recommends to skip it, if it fails
<JontheEchidna> maybe do an override on that and set it to do nothing?
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: how can I do this?
<JontheEchidna> I think you do something similar in your minitube package with a few other dh things
<JontheEchidna> for example:
<JontheEchidna> override_dh_auto_configure:
<JontheEchidna>         qmake-qt4 PREFIX=/usr
<JontheEchidna> maybe try override_dh_auto_test:, but with nothing on the next line
<neversfelde> yes, but how do I disable it completely
<neversfelde> I'll try
<JontheEchidna> I dunno if that's the proper way, or even if it'll work
<JontheEchidna> worth a shot though I guess
<Lex79> neversfelde: I found this http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/aqbanking/libgwenhywfar/trunk/debian/rules
<Lex79> maybe dh build --after dh_auto_test
<neversfelde> Lex79: thanks I will try it
<neversfelde> btw what are we doing with kmymoney in lucid?
<JontheEchidna> imo it'd probably be best to wait for a stable release before updating it to the KDE4 version
<neversfelde> k
<neversfelde> it is a LTS release, so probably best
<neversfelde> on the other hand, we have to support it for 3 years, so KDE3 releases are a little bit outdated 2013
<Lex79> it's not a problem since the world will finish in 21/12/2012 lol
<neversfelde> rofl
<JontheEchidna> Not unless Juliet has ended it next Tuesday :D
<Lex79> btw for me the world finish with the last episode of Lost, when I will know the answer of "What lies in the shadow of the statue?"
<Lex79> :)
<neversfelde> Lex79: I like Lost, too. But it got a little bit confusing. I think I have to watch al episodes again
<Lex79> yes, that's help
<Lex79> http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Shadow_of_the_statue
<JontheEchidna> I'll just have to sit down one summer and watch them all
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yes, I will do after the final season :) hope I can buy all seasons in blue ray, but I think it's much cost
<Lex79> *much expensive
<Lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> my mom bought the DVD for each series each year they came out (she's a fan too)
<Lex79> uh great :)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: a blank line after it helps, thanks
<JontheEchidna> neat
<Lex79> I think  dh build --after dh_auto_test it's for old debhelper
<Lex79> but dunno exactly
<neversfelde> so I have a working basket 2.0 package. I am going to ask upstream, if they want us to ship the new or the old version, now
<nixternal> why do people insist on blaming everyone but themselves for not succeeding? why do people insist on staying inside the Linux/free software/open source bubble? Why? Why? Why?
<neversfelde> nixternal: you mean your blog post about Yahoo?
<nixternal> not only that, but also stuff from the past...I have been quiet on all of it, piecing it all together
<neversfelde> mhh, I agree on 100% regarding your post, I commented that, but it seems to be gone
<nixternal> spammer :p
 * nixternal checks the filters
<neversfelde> hehe
<nixternal> ok, it should be there now...you were marked as a spammer
<neversfelde> time to sleep gn8
<nixternal> g'nite dude
<nixternal> or spammer
<JontheEchidna> could a core-dev retry the kpackagekit builds please?
<jjesse> having fun nixternal?
<nixternal> oh yes
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: link me sweetheart
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/0.5.4-0ubuntu1 Don't bother with ia64 or sparc yet, the build-deps aren't there.
<JontheEchidna> but the new packagekit is published at least on i386, so it should build
<nixternal> I want to break choqok over my knee
<nixternal> is there a freakin' twitter/identi.ca app that doesn't crash everytime I post something?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: powerpc is good to go?
<nixternal> doesn't matter, all but ia64 and sparc have been done :)
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<nixternal> ok, I need to eat, I am about to die I think
<JontheEchidna> Closing 9 bugs in one upload is satisfying :)
<JontheEchidna> not as epic as crimsun's PA upload though
<shtylman> Riddell maco: sorry to hear about the chaos. Yea, I know about that bug. Its a long standing one that I have been unable to fix without breaking other things. Hopefully inspiration will come to me one day and I will resolve it... :/
<maco> shtylman: the person claims that it works properly in openSUSE and Arch
<shtylman> maco: I doubt that cause the same bug is in the bugzilla for go-oo/openoffice
<maco> heh alrighty
<shtylman> :)
<nixternal> fyi, I got ScottK back...i tried to not do threats, but i had no choice...he will be happy that I am allowing him to keep his walker
<ScottK> Just so I'll have something to beat you with.
<nixternal> to heavy for your old ass to pick up :p
<apachelogger> salut mes amis!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kdeutils all triaged out, fixed a bug in printer-applet on the way
<jussi01> o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: neato
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the bug was super ludicrous though ;)
<apachelogger> KMessageBox.warning()
 * JontheEchidna has to look through the bugmail now ;)
<ghostcube> o{}o
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: have fun with my bug reports from last night :)
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: which one is that?
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: bug 513912 Im guessing is the one youll be interested in:
<ubottu> Bug 513912 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/513912 is private
<Quintasan> WTF is with those CTCP requests coming from different channels?
<jussi01> Quintasan: evilness.. hoping they are fixed with the new ircd tomorrow
<Quintasan> How do I request a sync from Debian?
<JontheEchidna> with requestsync :P
<JontheEchidna> gotta go, no time to not be cheeky
<Quintasan> :P
<jussi01> !sync | Quintasan
<ubottu> Quintasan: Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<Quintasan> jussi01: nvm, I forgot I'm running karmic :P
<ghostcube> Quintasan you can try an +C mode for your nick if single requests or the ops woukld need an +R for this channel but sux a bit
<Quintasan> +C does what?
<Quintasan> hmm look like I will team up with Johnatan on bug tiriaging
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> bug #513435 <--- how should I deal with this? file a bug on kde bugzilla or it's probably a problem with our packages?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513435 in kdebase "kmenuedit makes app. icons disappear after move" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513435
<Quintasan> I am able to reproduce on both Karmic and Lucid 4.3.95 packages
<ryanakca> \sh: Offtopic, but, what happened to Leonov?
<\sh> ryanakca: it's not dead...I'm lacking time right now for this project...but this will change in the next couple of weeks/months
<ryanakca> \sh: ah, ok
<\sh> if I had money, I would pay people to do implementations of my software ideas...;)
<jussi01> ryanakca: no
<jussi01> ryanakca: re -ops
<ryanakca> jussi01: ok
<ghostcube> Quintasan +C stops direct ctcp to you not through channels
<ghostcube> :)
<ScottK> Setting CTCP ignore rule on your Quassel also stops it.
<seele> txwikinger: ping
<Riddell> txwikinger: ping
<txwikinger> Riddell: pon
<txwikinger> Riddell: pong
<txwikinger> seele: pong
<genii> Does bugs.kde.org use same login as LP?
<shadeslayer> genii: nope
<shadeslayer> genii: unfourtunately, bugs.kde.org , techbase and userbase all have different login methods... i have 3 accounts myself :(
<ScottK> Put slightly differently, fortunately bugs.kde.org does not use the man-in-the-middle protocol.
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<shadeslayer> you could say that :)
 * ScottK always thought it was odd people liked a protocol which had as it's fundamental design principle a security attack.
 * apachelogger is tha uber perl haxx0r
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/karmic-backports/+bug/513329
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513329 in karmic-backports "Please backport kmess 2.0.2" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you still have a KDE 3 setup around?
<shadeslayer> ill brb..
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh and while we are at it https://bugs.launchpad.net/karmic-backports/+bug/513825 :D
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513825 in karmic-backports "Please backport kopete-facebook" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  You shoud have asked last month.  I still had a Dapper box then.
<apachelogger> oh well, I suppose I'll just download dapper and vbox it
<apachelogger> does one even get that thing for download still :D
<Tm_T> apachelogger: 8.04.4 ?
<Tm_T> or what it was
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yeah, you'd want Hardy.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: 6.06
<ScottK> Tm_T: Actually 8.04.2 was the last update for Kubuntu.
<apachelogger> ScottK: one could still get dapper from oldreleases.u.c :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: First one approved, second one needs more info
<Tm_T> ScottK: ah, true, .4 is only Ubuntu
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm not sure if they moved the images or not.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> downloading hardy now
<apachelogger> Riddell: please backport kmess 2.0.2-1 to karmic as per bug 513329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513329 in karmic-backports "Please backport kmess 2.0.2" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513329
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks for the quick response :)
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> if seele turns up later on, can somebody tell her to show up in #ubuntu-classroom? thanks :)
<ScottK> We can ask.
<dholbach> super, thanks
<seele> txwikinger: ping
<txwikinger> seele: pong
<dholbach> hiya seele!
<txwikinger> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey txwikinger
<seele> dholbach: yo
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<txwikinger> not very well
<dholbach> seele: if you can show up in #ubuntu-classroom I can op you there so you can speak later on
<dholbach> txwikinger: still busy with the lawyers and everything?
<txwikinger> yes
<dholbach> that sucks :-(
<dholbach> seele: muchas gracias!
<txwikinger> yeah.. in particula because the other site cannot even abide by court orders
<dholbach> urgh
<seele> dholbach: 3 hours right? want to make sure i get the time zone conversion correct :P
 * txwikinger thinks he is on the verge of a heart attack
<apachelogger> seele: set your kde clock to alternate between local and UTC upon scrolling :P
<seele> apachelogger: i can do that?
<apachelogger> sure
<dholbach> seele: sounds about right
<dholbach> date; date -u   should give you the answer to
<apachelogger> right click -> settings -> timeszones -> select utc
<apachelogger> then when you scroll on your clock you swtich between local and utc
<txwikinger> you can move over it and use the mouse wheel
<apachelogger> or any other selected timezone
<seele> apachelogger: oooh ho ho sweet
<apachelogger> dholbach: you know, in the KDE world we barely pay the terminal a visit :P
<dholbach> apachelogger: that explains the quality of packages
<dholbach> apachelogger: just kidding ;-)
<apachelogger> unless of course there is a terminal widget on the desktop where one can run a make on the Qt source, so one looks super busy ;)
<apachelogger> weeh, vbox crash
<apachelogger> one of the few things I like about KDE 3: the login sound we had was very smooth
<genii> How to show Qt4 version?
<Lex79> moc-qt4 -v
<nixternal> qmake --version
<Lex79> apt-cache policy libqt4-core
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> dpkg -l libqt4-dev
<nixternal> dpkg -l libqt4\* | grep \^ii
<Lex79> others way?
<nixternal> ;)
<Lex79> lol
<genii> Lex79: the apt-cache shows no version installed for -core or -gui
<nixternal> qmake --version works well
<nixternal> <<< nixternal@ShakaDoobie :: ~ :: 11:49.44 Fri Jan 29 2010
<nixternal> >>> [1008] qmake --version
<nixternal> QMake version 2.01a
<nixternal> Using Qt version 4.6.0 in /usr/lib
<genii> Hm. apparently i have no Qt installed
<nixternal> i love how i never get these ctcp spams on oftc
<ScottK> Almost never get netsplits either.
<crimsun> then again, oftc doesn't seem to be as significant a target
<ScottK> Could be.
<nixternal> crimsun: that is because they are ran a little cleaner...maybe not as big as freenode, but they never have been controlled by people who shouldn't have been in control in the first place
<nixternal> this all started in 2005 with lilo and it hasn't gone away since then
<crimsun> nixternal: I don't doubt that there is an eighth layer involved, but scalability has always been an issue (even back in my dalnet/undernet/efnet days)
<nixternal> efnet, man i used to be a huge troll on there
<nixternal> we used to go in and bomb all political channels, all racist channels, all windows channels...it was so fun back then
<Quintasan> hiho
<daskreech> Hello
<maco> i feel like i'm talking to the wall in -classroom
<nixternal> you are :)
<Quintasan> well, I'm there at least :P
<ScottK> Kubuntu?  What is this "K" you spea of?
<ScottK> spea/speak
<maco> Quintasan: *flailing*
<maco> Quintasan: i wish Riddell was online :(
<maco> or nixternal
<maco> no not him
<maco> Nightrose:
<Quintasan> :DD
<ScottK> maco: If you need me to make up an answer to something, let me know.
<Mamarok> maco: btw most of the KDE projects have channels on Freenode, too, so if questions arise in JJ, they can ask in the channels or in #kde-devel
<maco> people in #kde-devel will likely direct them to the right place though, i think
<Mamarok> I guess so, yes, devel is just sometimes very quite, especially during nighttime in Europe
<Mamarok> else #kde is an alternative
<Mamarok> also, Qt/C++ allows to do shorter code, the Qt framework is very powerful
<maco> heheh
<maco> pleia2 is all amused that seele passed it off to me and i got help from Nightrose
<maco> someone in -chat asked if women like C++
<Nightrose> well i definitely like it more than C
<Nightrose> :D
<maco> i dont know C++
<maco> C is soooo much better with GLib than on its own though
<Quintasan> well, time to get that icon bug reported
<maco> oh blah. my list of things to learn this weekend is horribly long: algebra, trig, calculus, physics, pykde
<Quintasan> @_@
<ScottK> Right, rework the sequence
<maco> well i'm taking calc-based physics this semester. i learned calculus 5yr ago, trig 6yr ago, and algebra never
<maco> and i have to have a slightly working demo of my sign language program by 10 feb, and thats happening in pykde
<Quintasan> how do I add link to this same bug tracked in KDE's bugzilla in LP?
<Quintasan> I can't find that option :/
<ScottK> also affects project
<genii> Hm. When apport itself is crashing, what to do?
<Quintasan> ScottK: urgh, what I'm supposed to put there? KDE doesn't work and the project search yields http://www.kde.org which doesnt' work too
<ScottK> Quintasan: Source pacakge name.
<ScottK> If that doesn't work, just feed it the url of the bug.  IIRC there's a spot for that.
<Quintasan> ScottK: thanks :)
<wind-rider> hi
<wind-rider> today or yesterday the soprano-daemon package was changed to recommend the virtuoso-server
<wind-rider> this was done to 'fix' https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/505653
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 505653 in soprano "make soprano depending on virtuoso-opensource" [Undecided,Fix released]
<wind-rider> but i think it is not fixed by only recommending - it should be made depending because KDE will complain about it until virtuoso is installed
<ScottK> Virtuoso is optional for soprano.
<ScottK> For KDE 4.4, IIRC, the only KDE component that requires it is kmail.
<ScottK> kmail/kdepim
<maco> there's a new kmail coming right?
<maco> hmm i should upgrade so i can play with it!
<wind-rider> ScottK: Strigi also complains about it
<maco> wait... hrm... will kdepim lose my calendar and contacts if i upgrade? *suspicious*
<wind-rider> ScottK: Nepomuk depends on it
<wind-rider> ScottK: and akonadi depends on nepomuk for part of its functionality
<ScottK> wind-rider: Yes and the only part of KDE 4.4 that it's needed for is the akonadi/kdepim stuff.
<ScottK> Having it required for soprano would be wrong.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: \o
<wind-rider> ScottK: no, Strigi requires it too
<ScottK> OK.  That's still not soprano
<Mamarok> maco: not unlikely, you should export those
<wind-rider> ScottK: every time I boot my laptop KDE complains about not having virtuoso
<maco> meep!
<ScottK> It may be that there should be some other component with a depends relationship, but not soprano.
<Lex79> ScottK: soprano is build to depends on virtuoso. Soprano needs virtuoso backend to work
<Mamarok> and the kaddressbook in the new KDEpim is a bit... strange
<maco> Mamarok: i hope by release time there will be some conversion thingy so it doesnt get lost for everyone who upgrades?
<ScottK> Lex79: It does?
<wind-rider> ScottK: what would you propose, then?
<wind-rider> ScottK: I would say soprano as virtuoso is a backend of soprano
 * maco looks for screenshots
<ScottK> I would propose Lex79 figure it out since he seems to understand it better than me.
<Lex79> ScottK: if virtuoso is recommends, this means is on the CD ?
<maco> Mamarok: why does it look like Outlook/Evolution? :( http://userbase.kde.org/File:Kontact_presentation_small.jpg
<ScottK> Lex79: Yes.
<wind-rider> Lex79, ScottK: why is it only 'recommending' it, then
<Mamarok> maco: it always did, long before there was Evolution
<Lex79> wind-rider: we need to investigate a bit
<ScottK> So it can be removed if you don't want it.
<wind-rider> it will only annoy the user if it is not there
<Mamarok> maco: and that's how PIM software looks :)
<wind-rider> soprano is useless without it
<maco> Mamarok: but that calendar now looks much more evolution-y with that sidebar thingy
 * ScottK goes out on a limb and predicts it's changeable.
<wind-rider> Lex79: what does the choice depend on?
<Quintasan> ScottK: hmm my friend is working on liblo and he filled a sync request, synces are made automatically or we have to do it by hand?
<Mamarok> maco: there has been a sidebar before
 * Quintasan can't find policy on syncing
<maco> Mamarok: the bit with the todos and such? i never saw that before...do you mean in the kde3 version or something?
<Lex79> wind-rider: maybe it's right that soprano depends on virtuoso, but we need to investigate before, ok?
<wind-rider> Lex79: sure
<Lex79> wind-rider: we have time to do that :)
<Lex79> it's an easy change to do, if it needs
<Mamarok> maco: I don't recall exactly, but there was a sidebar, maybe just not in all elements
<wind-rider> Lex79: I was only wondering why it was chosen the way it is now - and if looks obvious to have it depending, why not?
<Mamarok> remember*
<Lex79> wind-rider: that changes is made by Riddell, maybe just forgot to do that
<wind-rider> Lex79: ok, i'll add something to the bug report
<Lex79> ok thanks
<Quintasan> ScottK: urgh nvm, I found something
<Quintasan> gosh this is though, can anyone clear something for me? I'm trying to do a sync, I file a bug at Launchpad, I have downloaded the source from Debian Experimental and confirmed it builds in Ubuntu, shall I mark it on LP and subscribe ubuntu-archive?
<Quintasan> tough*
<Quintasan> DAMN IT
<Quintasan> why the hell they had to break heating once again
<nixternal> heh, my niece took a pic of me and told me to pose, so I did...I don't smile for pics I don't think and I don't know why
<JontheEchidna> could a core-dev sponsor bug 508073?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508073 in acpid "pressing power button in kde shuts down computer immediately" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508073
 * ScottK looks
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I also wanted to show you this: http://imagebin.ca/view/fUA_BCW.html
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Nice.  I saw that bugmail yesterday.  Very important improvement.
<nixternal> wtf does choqok crash 99.9% of the time after sending an update?
<jjesse-netbook> no idea, i use the web pages more and more
<jjesse-netbook> as it is a big piece of #%#%
<nixternal> yes, yes it is
<nixternal> gonna switch to gwibber I think
<JontheEchidna> could be qt 4.6 crappiness, if this sort of thing didn't happen in 9.10
<nixternal> it happens in everything
<nixternal> 9.10, 10.10, 9.04, keep going
<nixternal> openSUSE, Fedora, Arch, Debian, and Kubuntu
<nixternal> it is like jjesse-netbook said, a big steaming pile of #%#%
<nixternal> we got this little box thing right that does TV ratings, so I researched it a bit...blown away by the US' tv ratings
<nixternal> Sara "I'm a dumb ass" Palin drew in more people for her debut on Fox News, than the Vikings and the State of the Union did...that is just insane...I want to cheat this box though, and make Playboy #1
<neversfelde> a happy Kubuntu user and dev http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube-is-in-ubuntu-repositories :)
<jjesse-netbook> i thought playboy was your #1 channel
<jjesse-netbook> or skinamax
<Quintasan> lol
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: slangasek is going to sponsor it.
<Quintasan> ScottK and JontheEchidna: got a second?
<Sput> hmmm, my chokoq works fine
<maco> swap your q and k
<Sput> yeah, I tend to misspell that
<maco> choqok works fine for me, mostly
<maco> it crashes maybe once every couple days
<Sput> anyway, I'm using development versions of everything, so whatever was buggy, it seems to be fixed meanwhile :)
<maco> which is about how often quassel crashes...
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> ScottK, JontheEchidna or maco: mind checking http://pastebin.com/f523a1621 for any errors?
<maco> Quintasan: did you intentionally lose all that documentation?
<Quintasan> maco: it's a diff from debian probably
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> this is giving me a headache
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> this doc/ is dropped in debian and doc/html comes instead
<maco> ok
<maco> yeah reading merge diffs is like *stabby*
<maco> sure, ooks fine to me
<maco> *looks
<maco> does it build? ;-)
<crimsun> oh no, not /that/ package
<crimsun> upstream already has official python bindings
<crimsun> also, if the debdiff corrects the capitalisation of "API", why doesn't it correct the semantics in the summary? It's "Python bindings for ALSA".
<maco> so youre saying "package unnecessary! EXTERMINATE!" ?
<crimsun> it needs to die already, yes.
<maco> (it's "be exterminated" not "die" where's the dalek in you?)
<crimsun> no, I don't care to actively exterminate it
<crimsun> I just want it to go away.  Big difference.
<maco> into the void?
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> what the hell I'm doing
<Quintasan> crimsun: mind clearing this? I don't know how to exacly deal with it
<ari-tczew> so pyalsaaudio have to remove from archive?
<Quintasan> crimsun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyalsaaudio/+bug/514453
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514453 in pyalsaaudio "Merge pyalsaaudio 0.5+svn36-1 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,In progress]
<Quintasan> crimsun: shall I mark it as invalid and file a archive removal request?
<crimsun> Quintasan: no, you shouldn't file such a request. It's legitimate FOSS, but my opinion (and upstream's) is that it is deprecated in favor of the official bindings.
<Quintasan> crimsun: anything against updating it?
 * Quintasan is seriously confused now
<Riddell> maco: how was the talk?
<crimsun> Quintasan: I have absolutely nothing against updating it as an Ubuntu maintainer.
<crimsun> Quintasan: from an upstream developer point of view, I don't like it.
<Quintasan> crimsun: okay, but I think you should consider asking for removal if it's deprecated
<crimsun> Quintasan: I'll look at the bug report in 20 minutes, but I don't plan to merge it myself unless you're specifically requesting that I do so.
<Quintasan> crimsun: well I'm not going to impose any work on you
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: mail sent
<Riddell> what a mess
<Quintasan> Riddell: I can only agree
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-30
<maco> Riddell: Nightrose bailed me out when non-kubuntu kde question came up
<maco> Riddell: and then the people in -chat realised that the combination of celeste, mackenzie, and lydia = wow there's a lot of women involved in kde/kubuntu!
<maco> and then they asked why all the girls like kde and if women like c++ ...and then pleia2 was all "hey! i use gnome!"
<maco> but then i informed her that my desktop was prettier than hers
<Quintasan> Oh well. I'm going to bed. Good night Ladies and Gentleman
<Lex79> Quintasan: night
<ryanakca> maco: But don't you use xmonad? Or have you finally switched?
<ryanakca> G'night Quintasan
<maco> ryanakca: i use kde with xmonad instead of kde with kwin
<maco> Quintasan: niters
<ryanakca> maco: Have a link to your xmonad.hs?
<maco> ryanakca: http://pastebin.com/f3e4698c5
<maco> ryanakca: so even though xprop says plasma-desktop and Plasma-desktop are both valid, only the capital P one actually works *shrug*
<maco> be warned when making edits that you need the capitalised forms
<ryanakca> maco: thanks
 * ryanakca wonders if he can run both plasma-desktop and plasma-netbook simultaneously now :)
 * maco hopes Riddell didn't fall asleep, else he'll miss his plane
<Riddell> plane?
<Riddell> oh aye, I should go to the airport shouldn't I?
<maco> Riddell: you said you have to leave at 3. its 1230
<maco> i figured if you fell asleep now, you'd not wake up by 3
<ScottK> ryanakca: You can run them both, but it has unfortunate effects on performance.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Ah
<Riddell> anyone having problems with knetworkmanager?
<Riddell> it's stopped working for me?
<Riddell> s/\?//
<JontheEchidna> nope, working fine here
<verbalshadow> Riddell: it did for me a few days back, i just started nm-applet and re-enable network management, could to it from knm or cnetworkmanager either
<verbalshadow> oops couldn't
<nixternal> mmm, mexican food ftw!
<maco> ooh food? i want food
<daskreech> food
<seele> maco: how did the udw talk go?
<Riddell> she rocked!
<maco> hahaha
<maco> seele: i got a bit stuck at "show a list of previous kubuntu papercuts and current ones" and so showed the lp search results within the hundredpapercuts project
<seele> ah cool
<maco> and when i got asked a KDE-but-not-Kubuntu question, Nightrose became my assistant
<seele> did you talk about the papercut you worked on too?
<seele> what was the kde question?
<maco> why do some junior jobs look hard
<maco> i thought maybe so there'd be some "ive coded before, but not worked on kde" tasks, but lydia said because someone didnt know what they wer doing when they tagged it
<maco> i mentioned that a past papercut was changing scary technical terms to nicer user ones
<seele> cool
<maco> seele: someone asked why all the girls like kde
<maco> ya know, once lydia was pulled in
<maco> pleia2 popped up to proclaim her love of gnome
<daskreech> Foot fetish!
<seele> maco: because we dont need stupid girls clubs to feel like we belong to kde
<maco> daskreech: O_o
<maco> daskreech: oh wait...the gnome logo?
<maco> seele: i like u-w and linuxchix...
<seele> i think they are counter productive and nothing more the clubs
<seele> but my views on women's groups are neither a secret nor popular
<maco> i dont think im part of kde though. a little bit a part of kubuntu, but not much
 * daskreech hugs maco
<maco> just that im friends with the people who actually do make up the kubuntu team
<maco> i only know how to do not-gui-at-all or gtk programming, so... :P
<maco> but by semester's end, i'll be able to do kde stuff!
 * maco circles the "learn pykde" entry on the todo list
<maco> Riddell: if i dont have any working code for that sign language app by the time you get here, make me sit down and Just Do It
<maco> (design is done...ish)
<Riddell> gotcha
<maco> sebas: network issues?
<dhillon-v10> maco: nice session today :)
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: hi :) how's it going
<maco> dhillon-v10: thanks
<maco> dhillon-v10: seele wrote it
<seele> dhillon-v10: i unfortunately had a last minute meeting dropped on me and i asked maco to cover for me
<dhillon-v10> seele: it was a nice session, but I missed the first part of it, just got back from school so I was there when someone asked that question regarding papercuts being hard
<maco> now i see why so many people do joint sessions
<maco> then you have backup on questions you cant answer!
<dhillon-v10> maco: that was not really a good question IMHO, you need to know how to code to solve papercuts
<maco> dhillon-v10: not necessarily!
<maco> i did a papercut last cycle without knowing c++
<maco> it was a crackton of string changes
<dhillon-v10> maco: well, to some extent, it makes your life easy :)
<maco> but that question was about junior jobs, which is something i'm not really familiar with
<maco> i'd read lyd's blog post about them before though, so i grabbed her
<dhillon-v10> maco: but in the end it turned out alright :)
<seele> dhillon-v10: the point is that the project itself is small, so even if it takes a lot of work to learn how to fix the bug, as a beginner, you get a chance to learn a lot
<seele> so even if it would take a seasoned developer 10 minutes to fix and someone new a few days, it is still a fairly small problem to fix
<dhillon-v10> seele: yeah, and 10 minutes is some time anyone can fin
<dhillon-v10> *find
<maco> i guess i could start looking at >1 day problems....
<maco> i usually try to find bugs that i can do in a day
<maco> half of which is spent figuring out which file is the one to modify
<seele> maco: that's the learning bit. after a while you get to know where that stuff is and it isn't part of the bug fixing time
<seele> that's why i like things like papercuts as an introduction to kde, you learn a lot about the libs by trying to do something simple, but you can reuse that knoweldge
<ScottK> maco: You are definitely part of Kubuntu and part of KDE too.  You have more upstream commits than I do.
<maco> ScottK: they're string changes...
<ScottK> maco: Yes.  You don't need to be a C++ ubergeek to be part of KDE.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: that makes me feel good :) I am not too proficient at it
<seele> ScottK: incase you didnt get one of the 5 emails about the kde release party.. it is at fudruckers in columbia
<maco> ScottK: i feel more like im a newbish developer who happens to use kde
<seele> i figured since most of the people are from that area, that is a good place to have it
<maco> if more people than can fit in your car want to come from dc (i can already count up me, Riddell, and crimsun), is the B30 the way to go?
<maco> i mean, in a pinch i think people could sit on each others' laps, but i dont think the state troopers like that
<seele> what are you talking about
<seele> why the hell would you take the bus from dc to columbia?
<maco> because it's too far to walk?
<seele> because there are no such thing as cars?
<seele> i've already said i will pick up people at the metro
<maco> thats why i said "if more than can fit in your car"
<seele> ive got more than one car, i dont think it will be a problem
<maco> oh
<seele> the benefits of being in comfortable upper middle class :P
<seele> dont make things harder than they need to be :P
<maco> seele: by the way, why no seele in #ubuntu-us-dc ?
<maco> oh its friday! metro open later tonight!
<seele> maco: uh.. i dunno.. i try not to lurk and only stay in channels i participate in
<maco> oh ok
<daskreech> maco: You have a sign language app?
<maco> daskreech: i will....eventually
<maco> its my senior design project
<daskreech> maco: Serious?
<daskreech> Hmm
<maco> daskreech: yes
<daskreech> I have a few people here very interested in a sign language app
<maco> you pick a region's sign language, and then you go through lessons, and then you get quizzed on them
<maco> the lessons show you a video of a sign, and text telling you what the sign means and if necessary some hints like "don't sign it too high on your cheek, else instead of saying apple you'll say onion"
<daskreech> maco: We just did something like that here but as a web app for Sign language teachers
<maco> and it should remember which lesson of which sign language you were on
<daskreech> They were asking if KDE had anything with Signlanguage when they saw parley
<maco> hopefully by may there will be then :)
<maco> so what you're saying is, i have willing test subjects?
<daskreech> \o/
<daskreech> Quite a few
<maco> possibly people willing to help build up a library of signs as well?
<maco> i only know ASL signs
<daskreech> I have JSL
<maco> J? Japanese?
<daskreech> I'll speak to them about licensing on it
<ScottK> seele: Fudruckers is a good choice, unfortunately I'll be in California on business.
<daskreech> Jamaican
<seele> ScottK: waah, well i guess it is good you have business so i cant complain too much :)
<maco> agateau said he thinks he needs to learn LSF since ASL & LSF are about 2/3 the same and i talk too fast for his ears
<maco> he asked if i sign as fast as i talk
<maco> i told him no, native english speakers ask me to sign while i talk to make me talk at a pace they can understand
 * ScottK tosses http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spacing_effect at maco along with http://www.mnemosyne-proj.org/principles.php
<ScottK> maco: mnemosyne is written in pyqt.
<maco> i think i can convince some friends to record some Auslan and NZSL signs
<maco> ScottK: oh thats like pimsleur!
<maco> when i started studying russian it was with the pimsleur CDs and they did the gradual spacing thing
<maco> For all you science geeks, Mnemosyne can be integrated with LaTeX: <--- *GIGGLE*
<maco> yay LaTeX!
<ScottK> mnemosyne 1 is in the archive and is pyqt3.  mnemosyne 2 is in development and is pyqt4.
<ScottK> Unfortunately, the principle developer is about to become a father again, so release soon in unlikely.
<ScottK> maco: mnemosyne 2 is split into a core library and a U/I.  I'm not sure, but the lib might be useful for your project.
<ScottK> I'm also not sure how done it is.
<maco> ok. thanks!
<maco> no physics card set :(
<maco> or algebra :(
<maco> guess ill be learning from a book tomorrow, the old fashioned way
<ScottK> It's also compatible with supermemo data, so if you can find those, they'll work too.
<daskreech> maco: What's the structure of it?
<maco> daskreech: of how mine's supposed to be put together? umm i have a uml somewhere around here...
<daskreech> ok can you mail it to me?
<maco> i have it on a server...
<maco> wanna look in firefox?
<daskreech> :-)
<daskreech> Sure
<maco> Riddell grumped because i used Dia instead of Umbrello
<maco> http://student.seas.gwu.edu/~mac/uml.png
<maco> im pretty sure i was a gnome user when the first draft of the uml happened though
<maco> also, i dont like qt3 :P
<daskreech> Ha ha :)
<daskreech> How long are these attacks on freenode going to go on?
<maco> new server tomorrow
<daskreech> Riddell should be suitably annoyed he's in like 60 channels
<maco> he's on his way to the airport
<maco> he's sprinting all next week
<maco> (er...as in canonical sprinting, not as in running)
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> Bye jackass
<claydoh> where are all these query attempts?  zqgtsrv and nd the like?digrskd a
<tsimpson> people being annoying
<daskreech> claydoh: Freenode under attack again
<daskreech> They have been bots joing random channels and script CTCP spam attacks all day
<maco> all day?
<maco> more like all month
<daskreech> maco: Fun isn't it?
<markey> hey all
<markey> is it possible (on Karmic) to upgrade to Qt 4.6.1, but keeping KDE 4.3.5?
<markey> I don't want to upgrade KDE at this point (not yet)
<refreshFSN> hello! just one quick question...planning to upgrade amarok 2.2.0 to amarok 2.2.2 on ubuntu (gnome). do i need to purge v2.2.0 before installing 2.2.2 or do i leave everything as it was?
<Mamarok> refreshFSN: sorry, markey did mislead you, support is in #kubuntu
<Mamarok> and see my answer in #amarok
<markey> ah sorry
 * ryanakca debates dist-upgrading to lucid
<redIago> where can i get some good info on programming with qt?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: well if you have some time to spare I'd like you to help me with icecc if you can
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone working in qt 4.6.1 already
<Tm_T> _Groo_: I thought we are were using it
<_Groo_> Tm_T: really? cause i just did an update in lucid and its still 4.6.0
<Tm_T> ah, then I have no idea
<_Groo_> Tm_T: are you on karmic?
<_Groo_> Tm_T: maybe a ppa?
<Tm_T> Intrepid
<_Groo_> Tm_T: a ppa then
<Tm_T> nope, no ppa for Intrepid (:
<_Groo_> Tm_T: own packages?
<Tm_T> no, I'm ugly and just build and run KDE trunk & stuff for myself ):
<Sput> who doesn't :)
<lubyou> are there new python-kde4 packages in the works, because those released with kde 4.4 rc2 are broken (RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyKDE4.kdeui module requires API v6.0) ?
<Lex79> not yet in karmic
<lubyou> too bad because it pretty much breaks all the pykde apps incl. the system setting's printer applet
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: ping regarding docs freeze
<nixternal> yo
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: yo
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: sorry irssi doesn't inform when someone pings me back, but anyways I finished my docs. and they were all reviewed so would you like for me to send you an email of all my docs. and pictures that I completed so you can check if you have included all of them in the branch
<Tm_T> dhillon-v10: how it doesn't inform?
<dhillon-v10> Tm_T: hi there, you know like in xchat when someone pings you back you someone ping you, xchat window start blinking irssi in terminator doesn't do that
<crimsun> that's because irssi has this "feature" where nick-highlight is only triggered at the beginning of the line
<dhillon-v10> * someone pings you back sorry about repeating the text
<Tm_T> dhillon-v10: ah, you can make Konsole atleast to bling and yell at you
<Tm_T> crimsun: not true
<Tm_T> crimsun: it's totally up to your hilight rules
<crimsun> Tm_T: well, certainly, it's perl
<dhillon-v10> Tm_T: wait then let me switch to konsole :)
<Tm_T> dhillon-v10: I'm sure you can do similar with Terminator too, just need configuration, and in Terminators case it typically is done by editing the config file
<dhillon-v10_> Tm_T: probably I haven't looked into it, but will do
<dhillon-v10_> dhillon-v10: ping
<Tm_T> dhillon-v10: also it's up to how you configure your shell and screen if you use that
<Tm_T> audible bell or visible bell, up to your taste
<dhillon-v10_> Tm_T: yup you are right, konsole blinks :)
<nixternal> dhillon-v10_: just mark your changes for a merge on LP, or I will just manually copy them over later...I am getting ready to head out for the day
<dhillon-v10_> nixternal: alright :) that works too
<ScottK> nhandler: Could there please be some way to opt out of all these freenode notification PMs?  I find them far more annoying than the stuff they are warning me about.
<Sput> mode +w is supposed to enable wallops
<Sput> but freenode staff likes to ignore that :P
<crimsun> i.e., try setting -w
<tsimpson> ScottK: you could probably ignore notices from *!*@freenode/staff/* (if your client supports ignoring notices)
<Tm_T> ScottK: Sput: in this case, I doubt all who should receive the message does have +w (:
<tsimpson> but global notices are supposed to be ... global :)
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> I never had problems with those
<Tm_T> I have way more messages from spammers and alike
<ScottK> Since I got CTCP ignore, I've been untroubled by spammers/bad guys
<maco> where'd you get it?
<maco> i am confused
<maco> did you just recompile locally or something?
<Tm_T> maco: ?
<maco> Tm_T: at ScottK
<Tm_T> roger
<ScottK> maco: For quassel you get it in lucid, karmic-updates, and karmic-backports.
<Sput> it shouldn't be necessary anymore though
<maco> ok where in teh settings is it then? because i have karmic-updates, and i havent noticed any changes to quassel...
<Sput> looks like spamming has stopped, also there's a user mode now to ignore channel CTCPs
<maco> no new checkboxes or anything in the "ignore" section
<tsimpson> the new IRCd blocs the HTTP POST exploit they used
<tsimpson> and the channel mode +C blocks all CTCPs to a channel
<maco> im still wondering where this mysterious new option in quassel is though
<maco> supposedly its been there for a few days right, so i wouldve been able to not get these ctcps for the last few days? only i havent been able to find the setting
<ScottK> maco: In the rule type for new ignore list rules
<nhandler> ScottK: The only way to block the global notices is with the /ignore option that tsimpson mentioned. Although, these announcements are generally intended to be seen/read by everyone, so do this at your own risk
<Sput> nhandler: I'm not sure if every netsplit needs to be commented as a global message, and if such information couldn't be enabled for +w users only
<Sput> netsplits by themselves are spammy enough, having 1-2 staffers during and/or afterwards writing a lengthy text telling me that a server went down doesn't strike me as particularly important :)
<ScottK> Agreed
<Sput> that just makes users take measure to blanket-ignore staff messages, and they'll miss the real important ones
<Quintasan> Zorael: can you do echo $QT_IM_MODULE in konsole?
<Zorael> Quintasan: $QT_IM_MODULE is ibus, $XMODIFIERS is @im=ibus
<Quintasan> damn
<Quintasan> same here
<Quintasan> Zorael: using Konversation or Kopete ATM?
<Zorael> Konversation for IRC, Kopete for the rest. :3
<Quintasan> when you right click on input field and go to Select Input Method I can guess you have ibus selected
<Quintasan> right?
<Zorael> In Kopete and Konversation yes, in Konsole no
<Quintasan> Do you have XIM there?
<Zorael> XIM, scim-bridge, ibus (ja) and uim - since I have all those installed to see if b.k.o #222620 was prevalent in each
<Quintasan> damn, what's wrong now :/
<Zorael> Let me restart X just incase, this machine has been running for a while now
<Quintasan> hmm in Kate I can't even enable Anthy with ctrl+alt+comma
<Zorael> Quintasan: Looking closer, I see I get ibus from a ppa, so we're likely not running the same version
<Zorael> Ctrl+alt+comma is my own setting; I have comma for enable, dot for hiragana, dash for katakana etc (on a Swedish keyboard)
<Quintasan> Zorael:  1.2.0.2009
<Quintasan> what version do you have?
<Zorael> Quintasan: 1.2.0.20091215-1~ppa2, from ppa:ibus-dev/ibus-1.2-karmic
<Quintasan> let me test that
<Quintasan> aint ctrl+alt+comma giving you a comma in input window even with keybind?
<Zorael> nope
<Zorael> In ibus preferences; "Enable or disable: Control+space; Control+Alt+comma"
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> brb
<Quintasan> Zorael: :/
<Quintasan> still XIM
<Quintasan> I can use ibus if I switch to it manually
<Quintasan> hngh
<Zorael> I just switch input methods via im-switch and it ends up being the default
<Quintasan> im-switch -z ja_JP -s ibus ?
<Zorael> I don't use a Japanese locale, so just -s ibus
<Zorael> I end up as all_ALL for some reason
<Quintasan> oh wow
<Quintasan> I have ibus and ibus-kde
<Quintasan> :O
<Zorael> wait, what? From where?
<Zorael> give!
<Quintasan> im-switch -c
<Zorael> Curious, I only have ibus
<Quintasan> plasam-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus
<Quintasan> do you have this package?
<Quintasan> damn HURRDURR
<Zorael> Nope, I'll try it out
<Zorael> I largely prefer UIM over ibus, due to ibus' (and Anthy under ibus) general lack of configurability and hitherto no Qt4 frontend
<Quintasan> brb
<Quintasan> testing testing and testing
<Quintasan> YEAH
<Quintasan> Zorael: I know what's wrong
<Quintasan> It's a problem with different locale
<Zorael> Ah, you were setting the IM for ja_JP when you were using e.g. en_US?
<Quintasan> I had set ibus for jp_JP but my locale is pl_PL and it used default (XIM)
<Quintasan> :DD
<Quintasan> and what did you say about UIM?
<Zorael> Well, install it and try it out; compare. :3 It has input prediction, segment separators, and other Anthy options that ibus just doesn't seem to offer
<Quintasan> 東京
<Quintasan> ？
<Zorael> yep :)
<Quintasan> so Ibus works pretty fine
<Zorael> Well
<Quintasan> I type in toukyou and press space and it changes into kanji
<Zorael> try opening up kate and enter something in there
<Quintasan> works
<Zorael> Yes, that's how it's supposed to work; you enter stuff, hit space and get a suggestion, then hit space again and get candidates
<Zorael> Japanese does?
<Zorael> You don't get https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=222620?
<ubottu> KDE bug 222620 in general "[4 4rc1 regression] cannot enter text in languages requiring commit (Japanese) using input methods through their Qt4 modules" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Quintasan> Candidates work
<Quintasan> IBus + this gtk thingy in tray
<Zorael> With ibus, as soon as I hit enter to commit, the text disappears
<Zorael> With UIM, it sticks to the cursor
<Zorael> Also, try entering something (using Anthy) in Konqueror. Is input really slow?
<Quintasan> oh shit
<Quintasan> it actually disappears
<Quintasan> yeah konq's very slow
<Zorael> something with either Qt4 or KDE is acting up, with nice input in some apps (Kopete, Konsole, etc), slow input in some (Konqueror, I think Amarok), and non-working in Kate/KWrite
<Quintasan> Zorael: and UIM works in both?
<Zorael> No, UIM exhibits the same behavior, albeit in Kate/KWrite the text doesn't immediately disappear (it sticks to the cursor, see screencast attached to the bug report), and you can circumvent it by exporting QT_IM_MODULE=xim before starting the app itself
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: hi there, what's up
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: toying with input methods
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: nice :)
<Zorael> Quintasan: I'd still try UIM if I were you though, unless you're really gunning for ibus
<Quintasan> well I'm just playing with ibus to check if kimpanel works
<Quintasan> but it doesnt
<Zorael> Ah, okay
<Zorael> no, instant plasma crash :3
<Quintasan> Zorael: no, just doing it until it stays in panel :D
<Zorael> At least it's good to see that 222620 happens to more than me (for awareness). The other guy I mention in the description was running Arch, and for him it worked in 4.3.4 but not in 4.4rc1.
<Quintasan> Zorael: so you are not using ibus right? anthy + uim?
<Zorael> Quintasan: I'd say I use UIM, but currently trying out ibus. Both use an Anthy backend
<Quintasan> Zorael: uim-anthy, uim-qt, uim and uim-applet-kde should do the trick?
<Zorael> Quintasan: I think so, yeah. I'm not sure the repo uim-qt has the Qt4 panel, though. Mine's from ppa:japanese-testers/ppa
<Quintasan> Zorael: btw. you are from Japan?
<Zorael> uim-applet-kde is just a panel widget that doesn't really work
<Quintasan> ah okay
<Zorael> No, I'm Swedish, but I've studied Japanese for some two years
<Quintasan> okay, got uim from repo
<Guest47478> seriously, Guest47478
<Guest47478> freenode sucks
<Sput> yeah, 47474 would've been way cooler!
<Quintasan> Zorael: mind telling me what uim backend you have selected?
<Quintasan> uim, uim-systray or uim-toolbar-qt?
<Quintasan> Guest47478: who the hell are you anyways? :P
<Guest47478> this is my new nick, screw freenode
<Quintasan> Quintasan:
<Quintasan> no highlight for me :<
<Quintasan> Quintasan
<Zorael> Quintasan: Well, since I have packages with the Qt4 panel/toolbar, I just use 'uim' and put a script in .kde/autostart to run uim-toolbar-qt4 upon login
<Zorael> Quintasan: pick uim-toolbar-qt or uim-systray, I'd say, if you don't have /usr/bin/uim-toolbar-qt4. Any gtk panel will be uglier than sin, obviously, since it's started before the QtCurve gtkrc thing gets exported
<Quintasan> okay I have uim-toolbar-qt4
<Quintasan> seriously, Asian input is such a mess now that it makes me want to puke
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> brb
<nixternal> there
<Quintasan> Zorael: awesome
<Quintasan> Zorael:
<Quintasan> urgh
<Zorael> Quintasan: Regarding Asian input, uim-qt should be packaged so that there's a proper uim-toolbar-qt4 im-switch option, but as it happens it isn't. - ibus isn't installing any ibus im-switch options for the all_ALL locale, so I need to manually edit /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xinput-all_ALL. Skim (whilst now defunct-ish) installation is broken as per launchpad bug 403004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403004 in skim "Skim doesn't work after installation, XIM_PROGRAM variable unset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403004
<Zorael> Quintasan: uim-pref-qt4 for configuration, uim-toolbar-qt4 for the panel. It won't hide when using direct input, though. I reported it as a feature request to the uim bugzilla.
<Quintasan> Zorael: どもありがとう <-- No Kanji since I'm too new to japanese :P
<Zorael> :3
<Zorael> どういたしまして。
<Zorael> FWIW, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25695
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 25695 in libuim "Hide toolbar on direct input" [Enhancement,New]
<Quintasan> douitashimashite?
<Quintasan> Zorael: already patched I see
<Zorael> "You're welcome"
<Quintasan> I will build package with that patch if you want :P
<Zorael> Ah, that'd be lovely actually
<Quintasan> uim-qt is the package?
<Zorael> yes, or so dpkg -S says
<Zorael> I think the other bug he mentions is https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13910, which shoots it in the foot by resetting the panel upon focus change, even if you minimize it by doubleclicking the panel edge as he describes. (unless I'm misinterpreting)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 13910 in bridge: Qt "Unwanted IM reset on focus-out of Qt4 immodule" [Major,New]
<Zorael> Konqueror IME input slowdown bug at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26265
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26265 in libuim "Slowness using uim in QT applications" [Normal,New]
<Quintasan> huh
<Quintasan> wtf
<Guest72088> dude, freenode sucks ass...they have shit docs, they change my nick before i can auth
<Quintasan> Zorael: uploading to ppa
<Quintasan> should be quick and painless
<Tm_T> one can auth when connecting, or auth no matter what nick in use
<Quintasan> I wonder why guys maintaining the repo won't submit the patches to main repo
<Quintasan> first "repo" should be PPA :P
<Zorael> Quintasan: ppa:quintasan/ppa?
<Quintasan> yeah, wait before I test it :P
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-31
<Quintasan> Zorael: almost built
<Quintasan> waiting on i386 :P
<Quintasan> hmm guys, did anyone manage to share a printer via samba?
<Zorael> Quintasan: I see it, I'll give it a shot.
<Zorael> thanks
<Quintasan> DAMN
<Quintasan> Zorael: damn, please wait for a second, this damned dpatch doesn't add patch to apply list @_@
<Zorael> :3
<Quintasan> dpatchきらい <-- am I doing it right? :P
<Zorael> kirai, yes :3
<Quintasan> I hate dpatch
<Quintasan> really
<Quintasan> quilt is sooooo much better
<Quintasan> <3 quilt
<Quintasan> Zorael: 嫌い　<-- that's the kanji?
 * Quintasan was guessing, really
 * Quintasan hands cookies to Guest44311
<Quintasan> :<
<Zorael> Quintasan: it's hard to see in 7pt fonts, but yes, that looks like it
<Quintasan> 7pt? oh wow, I would die using so small fonts on my screen
<Zorael> 1024x600 on a 10" screen makes you very screen budget-aware :)
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> 7pt on 23" == instant death to eyes
<Zorael> Quintasan: If you're poking about in the packages, could you copy/paste the bits in uim-xim that creates the existing 'uim-toolbar-qt' choice in im-switch, into a uim-toolbar-qt4 one? The files the choices refer to are at /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/
<Zorael> or just change uim-toolbar-qt to start the qt4 panel, since the qt3 panel is really of dubious use at this point
<maco> Mamarok: i found the sidebar thingy that was in the kontact screenshot! apparently there's an invisible handle you can grab one in every 5-10 tries to change the size of the sidebar from "not visible at all" to "takes up space"
<Quintasan> Zorael: urgh I'll try, but I think this package needs more love and update in Ubuntu
<Zorael> Quintasan: all right, no worries :)
<Quintasan> those patches in japanese-testers could go to Ubuntu package instead of sitting somewhere in PPA
<Quintasan> I'll look around for help and get it done
<Quintasan> Zorael: uploaded new version with patch applied
<Quintasan> hope it will work this time
<ScottK> Sigh.  How many channel notifications does it take to get through a day?
<crimsun> ScottK: none! I ignore them in my server buffer ;-)
<ScottK> Heh.  Yeah, I think I'll set that up now.
<ScottK> Actually I'm not sure I can.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<ScottK> New design metric for a networking project: What's the combination of topology and cable reuse that results in me have to crimp the minimum number of rj45 connectors....
<nixternal> ScottK: wifi :p
<nixternal> you could also go back to coax
<ScottK> Gotta get the internet to the wifi.
<nixternal> that is only 1 cable, therefor 2 crimps
<freinhard> hi! any plans to update pykde/sip? software properties kde doesn't work with kde 4.4rc2 installed (wrong SIP api version)
<nixternal> quickly is making some good noise
<nixternal> seems people are using it quite often now in the gnome side, or ubuntu side rather
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: do you have an idea where the code for ubuntu brainstorm is? I need to fix a typo :)
<nixternal> no idea...worry about docs and not brainstorm
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: wait there was a typo in docs. ??
 * nixternal heads back to date night
<nixternal> I am sure there are plenty...need to pull in all of the docs and freeze the branch tomorrow
<nixternal> if all the docs are done, go fix the world then
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: okay :) will look through everything that I did again
<nixternal> 0 active reviews or unmerged proposals
<nixternal> means I am still waiting for docs from you and others
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: yeah, I was going to mail you so its convinient for you to push them
<nixternal> mailing isn't convenient though, requesting a merge is far more convenient
<nixternal> as I can look through the diffs
<nixternal> headin' back out for a bit
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: the merge proposal is turning out stupid, it says like the last time I have modified 53 files and a diff over 7400 lines so I deleted the proposal, I think I made an error while pushing the branch up or something, so what should I do now??
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: My advice is he can better answer that question if he can see the branch, so push it again.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: I just pushed it like a few minutes ago and then deleted it so should i do that again
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: I guess I answered my own question :)
<ScottK> OK
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: its done: https://code.launchpad.net/~dhillon-v10/kubuntu-docs/dhillon-v10/+merge/18329 thanks :)
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: something isn't right, 53 files...actually everything...don't know what you are doing on your end that is different
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: probably some problem in creating the branch, yeah I think that should be it, sorry for that but I did check some docs. and no typos so far, still looking over 2 more docs. for typos
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: do you think I should create a new branch and push my stuff again, if that fixes the stuff
<Tm_T> nixternal: so it did hit planets, excellent
<shtylman> Riddell ScottK JontheEchidna: are we gonna package the kdm theme? also... how are we gonna handle the wallpaper mess? I would think you guys want the package size smaller?
<fabo> Riddell: how have you created kubuntu_07_phonon_4.3.80.diff patch ?
<schmidtm> i just filed bugreport #515138 regarding a problem with kded4
<Zorael> Does the Amarok in the beta ppa work for anyone? It insta-crashes upon start here, even after having wiped its settings. (Thought I'd ask before submitting a bug report.)
<vishalrao> just a quick "thank you" for the folks who did "ubuntu developer week" from a random-joe-user-turning-drive-by-patcher :)
<JontheEchidna> anybody up for a quick revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-smooth-tasks
<JontheEchidna> hmm, the orig didn't make the upload somehow
<JontheEchidna> fixed in new upload
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: and you probably would need to request removal for plasma-widget-stasks
<Quintasan> a) broken
<Quintasan> b) unmaintained
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's the plan
<JontheEchidna> I actually did this packaging because another stasks bug got filed today :P
<Quintasan> well I got the input issue solved out
<Quintasan> it will work when your locale is set to jp_JP
<JontheEchidna> neat
<Quintasan> but if you have another one
<Quintasan> like pl_PL here
<Quintasan> you need to do im-switch -z pl_PL -s ibus <or uim>
<Quintasan> then ibus will be default one and you don't need to change it by hand
<Quintasan> I wonder how do we implement it :/
<ryanakca> Hmmm... could somebody tell me if a new "feauture" of KTimeTracker is a regression? Previously, KTimeTracker allowed me to modify the total time. Fo example, say I started working on X at 1:00, but at 1:30 realized that I forgot to start it, I used to be able to add 30 minutes. Now, I have to change the times between which I was timing, and to add say 15 minutes, (unintuitively), I'd have to start then stop the timer for a task, then ...
<ryanakca> ... manually modify the start / stop times...
<ryanakca> It's much more complicated and much less pleasant...
<ari-tczew> is there any sponsor for main?
<ScottK> shtylman: I'm leaving that for Riddell to figure out.
<yuriy> is kdebindings broken in Lucid? looking at bug 514796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514796 in userconfig "kcmshell4 crashed with AttributeError in createWidget()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514796
<yuriy> it's failing on parsing the UI file
<ScottK> We just had our first 4.4 kdebindings upload, so it wouldn't suprise me if it has issues.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Be sure to put that acpi fix on your core-dev application.
<ScottK> I can verify it fixed the problem for me.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> Not really my fix; I just made a debdiff out yofel's patch. I suppose in retrospect I should have made that more clear in debian/changelog
<Riddell> shtylman: what wallpaper mess?
<hunger> Lex79: I read that nepomuk is supposed to work now? I still have some issues with it, are you the right person to ask about it?
<Lex79> what's the problem? btw I don't think it's yet ready to work
<hunger> Would it be possible to have strigi not index svn, cvs, git, hg, bzr, etc. directories by default in kubuntu? My index size went down from 1.1GiB to 25MiB after excluding that...
<hunger> Lex79: Is it supposed to work? I think it does for me, but the config dialog claims that strigi never started.
<hunger> Lex79: No. of files indexed is always "Calculating", too, so I am a bit confused.
<Lex79> I don't know exactly, maybe it's a virtuoso issue
<Lex79> we need to wait the new upstream release of virtuoso to see what happens
<hunger> Lex79: Virtuoso is installed and index size does give some values.
<hunger> Lex79: OK. I was just wondering since I saw your name after "Done" in some wiki page yesterday:-)
<Lex79> well, same here but I can't find my files via dolphin for example
<hunger> Lex79: Something else that is annoying: I can do Alt-F2, do nepomuksearch:/something and get a dolphin with lots of files.
<hunger> Lex79: But I can not open any one of them. That makes the whole thing kind of useless:-)
<Lex79> yes, I hope all issues will be fixed with new soprano and new virtuoso :)
<hunger> Lex79: Trying to open anything gets me "File or folder strange-nepomuk-name-with-some-hash does not exist.
<hunger> Lex79: Great. Poke me if you need testers or something.
<ejat> Lex79: when it will be release ? soon ?
<Lex79> for soprano I think yes, for virtuoso nobody knows
<shtylman> Riddell: there are (including the kdm theme) 3 copies of the same wallpaper
<shtylman> there is one for /usr/share/wallpapers
<shtylman> one for the ksplash
<shtylman> and one for kfm
<shtylman> *kdm
<shtylman> and in each case there are multiple resolution versions
<shtylman> so we have lots of duplicate files and wasted space
<shtylman> (I talked a bit about it in my kubuntu-devel mailing list post)
<neversfelde> I got an answer from upstream about basket in Lucid. They expect a release before FF and wants us to ship the new version. I also prepared a package, so that we can update once it is there.
<neversfelde> guess it is best to send a mail to the list to prevent doubled work on this
<Lex79> neversfelde: yes
<neversfelde> Lex79: was rc3 delayed?
<Lex79> it's not tagged yet http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/
<Lex79> I'm wondering about the reasons to release a RC3 when the final release will be tagged on 3 February
<neversfelde> +1
<neversfelde> they want to check the tarballs, but they should have already done it
<Lex79> If RC3 will be tagged, I think we don't want release that (I hope), since after 3-4 days we have to packaging the final
<Lex79> it seems for me a  doubled work
<Lex79> and no make sense
<ScottK> I'd say it shoulnd't be that hard to do and if it does uncover something, so much the better.
<neversfelde> I have plenty of time the next days, so I can help :)
<sheytan> Hey guys ;)
<sheytan> Maybe someone here will answer my question: Why sun-java6-plugin depens on firefox?
<rbelem> sheytan, maybe because of npapi
<rbelem> just a guess
<rbelem> :-)
<sheytan> rbelem what is it,  and how can i install java plugin when i onnly use chrome? :P
<rbelem> sheytan, it is the netscape plugin api
<ScottK> Neither Firefox, Sun-java6, nor Chrome are Kubuntu apps, so this is almost certainly not the best place to ask.
<sheytan> rbelem  is there a way to install java plugin anyway?
<sheytan> ScottK but these are kubuntu packages.  Someone did make them ;]
<tsimpson> it depends on firefox or xulrunner
<ScottK> sheytan: Kubuntu and Ubuntu share the same repository
<rbelem> sheytan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366378/
<ScottK> There's nothing Kubuntu specific about them.
<rbelem> sheytan, it depend on one of these browsers
<rbelem> s/browsers/packages
<sheytan> rbelem ScottK so there's no way to install java plugin only?
<rbelem> sheytan, nope
<ScottK> sheytan: I don't know.  All I'm saying is this isn't the right place to be asking
<ScottK> Probably #ubuntu-mozillateam would be better.
<sheytan> ok, guys, thanks ;)
<Quintasan> Anyone knows how can I make all "make" jobs to be run with -j6 ?
<shtylman> export MAKEFLAGS=-j6
<shtylman> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> shtylman: thanks
<Quintasan> yay, magnet support in new KTorrent
<Quintasan> can't waint
<Quintasan> wait*
<Quintasan> this is just great, I launch kvm machine from command line - I have network inside kvm, I run it from virt-manage == no network :/
<neversfelde> Quintasan: what is magnet support?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: torrents without trackers
<neversfelde> ok, I don't know anything about it, so I cannot imagine what they are for. Was only curious.
<neversfelde> thanks
<neversfelde> ScottK: you told me once not to mention a new maintainer in debian/changelog. Do I have to say someting about a new homepage?
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: just got your email from the merge, so what do you say, should I create a new branch and then push all my work in there ? then you can easily merge it in
<Quintasan> Lex79: \o
<Lex79> o/
<Quintasan> yay
<Quintasan> approved to kde-l18n-pl
<Quintasan> :3
<ari-tczew> kaffeine 1.0 pre3 released, I'm on it, will done @ weekend
<neversfelde> so to the batcave? :)
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> make your changes, bzr commit them
<nixternal> then bzr push them, it should push them to a personal directory of yours for kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> creating a new branch and pushing everything in it, is what is causing it to want to overwrite everything
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: yeah I'll do that, another question: while packaging pbuilder tells me Score is -9850 what is that ??
<nixternal> depends on which packages aren't being satisfied in the depends
<nixternal> i never pay attention to that score, as its meaning is useless to me
<dhillon-v10> Aptitude couldn't satisfy the build dependencies
<dhillon-v10> E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<dhillon-v10> that's what I get in the end of the build
<nixternal> failed on what
<nixternal> which package(s) is it failing on
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: I am building this one package for a merge called: xserver-xorg-video-vmware do you want me to pastebin the output its not long
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/366470/
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: what is the Debian channel in OFTC? I don't remmeber :(
<Lex79> *remember
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: debian-qt-kde
<Lex79> thanks
<Quintasan> night
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I talked with fabo about the issue, I'm happy that they talked on it...can you paste their conversation?
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: SUCCESS :) 6 files modified
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I'll just give you the whole backlog :D
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366487/
<Lex79> ok :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: This might interest you; notification design for 4.5: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/design/notifications?view=markup
<Lex79> oh, I looked for 23.00-00.00 pm but you're still on ~18.00 :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Lex79> uhm no decision, doesn't help :(
<Lex79> btw I tried to building Qt without phonon stuff in the control file, and I've this issue
<Lex79> http://pastebin.ca/1772117
<Lex79> since webkit needs libphonon shared library which is not present anymore in the packages
<neversfelde> ah notifiactions
<neversfelde> Lex79: I tried a build of colibri that fixed the issue, you remember?
<Lex79> yes
<neversfelde> it does not work :(
<Lex79> uhm :( did you disable plasma notification? iirc you sholud disable it and enable colibri in system settings
<neversfelde> as I have to talk to agateau about these new tray menus and you are busy with phonon, shall I talk to him aboti it, too?
<neversfelde> Lex79: I restarted and there is no colibri in systemsettings
<neversfelde> and I did dot disable it
<Lex79> yes take my package please :)
<neversfelde> I'll have a look at it
<Lex79> no colibri in notifications in system settings neversfelde?
<neversfelde> Lex79: nope
<Lex79> read the readme file in the sources
<Lex79> neversfelde: Colibri installs a configuration module in
<Lex79> the "Appearance" category.
<Lex79> from the readme file
<neversfelde> Lex79: yep, I know, but could not find it
<Lex79> ok it's broke then lol
<neversfelde> I'll have a look, it is important for us to ship it with lucid, because it was a standard feature in karmic. So it sould be available in 10.04 in my opinion
<Lex79> agree
<neversfelde> also I like it :)
<Lex79> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-24
<valorie> apachelogger: music was lacking in Orlando, for sure
<apachelogger> valorie: skype?
<valorie> sorry, it's still not fixed
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> valorie: was it broken?
<valorie> it has been, yeah
<valorie> I can't hear anyone
<valorie> which is a bit lacking, I think you would agree
<apachelogger> oddness
<valorie> right now I need to finish my final readthrough of the Insider
<valorie> so it can publish
<claydoh> skype is more fun than watching football :)
<valorie> well, for sure -- esp. with harald and markey!
<markey> valorie: wre are skyping right now
<markey> it's nice
<markey> join us :)
<valorie> skype still teh broken
<valorie> :(
<claydoh> valorie: :( I had to uninstall pulse in Natty for it to work easily with my usb headset, shoulda just bought an analog set
<valorie> claydoh, PA keeps youtube *and* Amarok working
<valorie> so I'm not gonna uninstall
<maco> claydoh_: do you have pavucontrol installed? you need it to change between audio devices (such as onboard & usb)
<claydoh_> maco: not atm   I just removed pa and set the device settings manually until i can sit down and see what i  needed to do 
<claydoh_> just a quick workaround really
<claydoh> i don't use sound on this old laptop much
 * claydoh loves pa actually, my htpc /hdmi audio setup "just works" :)
<valorie> claydoh: it's worked well for me for quite awhile
<valorie> but it sure doesn't work for everyone
<claydoh> valorie: we just got the headset the other day, didn't even know if it would work lol 
<valorie> I have a headset, but haven't tried it out with skype yet
<valorie> I should; maybe it would work!
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ping
<Daskreech> jjesse: secondary ping if ( ACK(ping) == true )
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I should be back to 100% at the end of the week...
<DarkwingDuck> I got a new laptop donated.
<DarkwingDuck> should arrive this week.
<DarkwingDuck> Well, not new but... a nice one.
<Daskreech> G4 Macbook Pro!
<DarkwingDuck> Lenovo W700
<Riddell> Quintasan: dare I ask what the status of sip is?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Dunno, POX said he commited the damn thing and it should be uploaded shortly
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you add me to ~kubuntu-dev?
<Riddell> you already are in ~kubuntu-dev :)
<Riddell> Latest members Michał Zając
<Quintasan> Thanks :)
 * Quintasan couldn't handle two hours of german instead of math at school so he skipped school today
<Quintasan> Riddell: can you nuke stuff in REVU?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I can archive it
<Quintasan> oh, well, I checked the wrong release for package and I yofel pointed me out that there is already such package in Debian and it only needs update
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll be counting on you to sync sip later today
<Riddell> ooh, that's promising
<Quintasan> Unless  bzed has something negative to say about uploading
<Quintasan> Though I haven't seen him mention anything
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Apparently, they will be mailing selected speakers for conf.kde.in shortly, check your mail  :P
<Quintasan> Awesome, POX says
<Quintasan>  I consider dh_python3 related stuff ready (and some basic tests with python3 didn't fail)
<Quintasan> Riddell: We can sync it as soon as it gets trough NEW right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> or very shortly thereafter anyway
<Quintasan> Riddell: the package name will be changed to sip4
<Riddell> that's a big improvement :)
<valorie> time to start thinking.....http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2011/Ideas
<Quintasan> -qt3 is a little bit our of date :D
 * Quintasan could use any breakfast
 * Riddell packages new akonadi, phonon, attica
<Riddell> ah, all phonon backends seem to be separarely packaged now
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the binary compatibility there?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, usr/share/phonon-buildsystem/ isn't the normal place to put cmake modules
<markey> shadeslayer: ok, I've sent the mail
<markey> regarding NEON
<Riddell> apachelogger: how wise is it to have /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_gstreamer.so but /usr/share/kde4/services/phononbackends/gstreamer.desktop
<Riddell> i.e. one in qt4 and one in kde4 ?
<Riddell> ScottK: we don't need -mimplicit-it=thumb for arm these days do we? (looking at phonon)
<debfx> Riddell: while you are working on phonon, make sure to change the default backend in phonon Depends
<Riddell> mm, yes, good idea
<freinhard> hi!
<afiestas> agateau_: ping
<freinhard> just noted some kind of bug on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<freinhard> the css class span.urgent is not defined
<freinhard> which makes the warning about the oversized mac build invisible for day-to-day users
<debfx> hm, why does dragonplayer depend on xine?
<Riddell> hi freinhard
<Riddell> freinhard: fancy making a diff?
<freeflying> Riddell: should scripts under /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ be run when kde start?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, that'll be fixed with the 4.6 upload on wednesday
<Riddell> already is in ninjas
<freeflying> Riddell: included in ~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/ ?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<freeflying> Riddell: saw commit log in revision 471, but doesn't work with today's ppa on maverick
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=471&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 471 | Coolo: Since the current kdebase can't compile without -ljscript I removed the test for it
<Riddell> freeflying: no it's not in ppa or maverick yet
<freinhard> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557622/
<Riddell> lovely thanks freinhard
<freinhard> Riddell: remformated, used tabs for indention
<freinhard> that tab-space mixture wasn't that nice.
<nigelb> Riddell: You're coming to India?
<nigelb> o.O
<nigelb> \o/
<Riddell> nigelb: hope so, still waiting on the visa
<nigelb> Riddell: Awesome! I'm definitely going for the KDE conf then.
<Riddell> great
<nigelb> Should be fun having a gnome user at a KDE conf :p
<ScottK> Riddell: We shouldn't need that, no.
<Riddell> "PyQt v4.8.3 and SIP v4.12.1 Released"  just in time for Quintasan_ to package them :)
<Riddell> fregl: new attica isn't on ktown?
<freinhard> who is working on the installer gui?
<tazz> :-/
<tazz> kde apps failing randomly! I think i have b0rked my install :'-(
<tazz> <unknown program name>(6008)/: Communication problem with  "rekonq" , it probably crashed. 
<tazz> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" : " "The name net.sourceforge.rekonq was not provided by any .service files" "
<apachelogger> Riddell: backends are plugins thus not affecting binary compability
<apachelogger> Riddell: IIRC our phonon_gstreamer.so in qt is only a link to the KDE one
<apachelogger> which is just fine
<apachelogger> Riddell: about kipi on the cd ... we could just make a kipi plugin that installs the actual kipi plugins
<apachelogger> so it would show up where usually the plugins woudl show up
<apachelogger> probably a good solution there, still we probably ought to make space for kipi, I think it is somewhat important that nowadays you can share stuff easily with people on the intarwebs
<jussi> Is there a PPA with Calligra in it? 
<jussi> apachelogger: I like that "kipi plugin to install kipi plugins"
<Riddell> jussi: calligra hasn't made a release
<Riddell> apachelogger: we set -DPLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/lib/qt4/ so it goes into /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/ (while the .desktop file goes into /usr/share/kde4/) 
<Riddell> apachelogger: the plugins will depend on an ABI of phonon, and I don't know what the stability of that is, if it changes each point release or not
<Riddell> freinhard: nobody is currently working on the installer GUI although there's a bug for the most pressing problems
<Riddell> bug 705915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 705915 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde frontend layout breakage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705915
<Riddell> tazz: dbus broken?
 * tazz goes to check.
<Quintasan> Riddell: You kidding me? :O
<tazz> trying to start kate gives me "Floating point exception"
<Quintasan> Riddell: I can give a go to SIP, but I'm not touching PyQt anywhere this week
<tazz> so yes basically trying to start any kde app gives me one of the 2 above mentioned errors. :s dbus is installed though.
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: do you want to have waheela reviewed as well?
<Riddell> freinhard: kubuntu.css updated, it'll take some time to mirror though
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: no, it has licensing issues and upstream probably abandoned the project
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: aqemu turns out to be in debian and I upgraded it there
<freinhard> Riddell: yay! :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Is it normal for Phonon Audio Setup not to spew out any sound at the Speaker Setup page?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Quintasan> Riddell: You sure are getting a new SIP today or tomorrow
<apachelogger> I do not touch the kde bits of phonon
<Quintasan> herp derp
<apachelogger> way too shitty
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You should
<apachelogger> not thread protecting KIO and stuff
 * Quintasan would love to finally hear sound from all 4 speakers
<Riddell> Quintasan: excellent
<Quintasan> Riddell: Updating should be easy since I've done all the tedious work, POX is at work now so he isn't able to upload now but he will probably do it later.
<Riddell> Quintasan: is he doing the one that got released today?
<Quintasan> I just sent him diff from packaging for the new version
<Riddell> great
 * Quintasan needs to improve his crappy coding skills
<tazz> how do i reinstall dbus in kubuntu? apt-get remove -y dbus && apt-get install -y dbus 
<tazz> ?
<apachelogger> install --reinstall
<tazz> so i was able to fix the problem. I think...
<tazz> i had to rm /tmp/var/kdecache-<user>
<tazz> and it started working... :s
<tazz> and now all my kde settings are gone. But stuff works.
<tazz> Riddell i figured out the problem.
<tazz> <tazz> i had to rm /tmp/var/kdecache-<user>
<tazz> <tazz> and it started working... :s
<tazz> <tazz> and now all my kde settings are gone. But stuff works.
<Riddell> you figured out a workaround, not quite the same as figuring out what caused the problem in the first place alas
<tazz> riddell right... but i dont know how to proceed forward, to figure out what was causing the problem.
<tazz> :-/
<Riddell> no, I'm afraid I wouldn't know where to start either
<tazz> :D
 * apachelogger goes after main functions in classes
<markey> Riddell: apachelogger said that you are working on this new Phonon package. is it already finished? could I test it?
<markey> I need that for building Phonon-VLC
<shadeslayer> Riddell: w00t ..... can i expect you to be here  now? :P
<markey> shadeslayer: you got some nice feedback on our list, regarding NEON
<markey> sec
<shadeslayer> oh ...
<shadeslayer> yayy
<Riddell> markey: yes, I have packages for natty, although didn't someone say a patch was needed?
<markey> shadeslayer: http://lists.kde.org/?l=amarok&m=129587043126396&w=2
<shadeslayer> markey: i just clicked the amarok insider link :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: expect me there?  where there?
<markey> Riddell: ah, I think I know what you mean. basically, we have already fixed this issue, in Amarok itself
<shadeslayer> Riddell: conf.kde.in 
<shadeslayer> the talk list is out
<markey> Riddell: anyway, I only have Maverick
<markey> Riddell: regarding that Amarok fix, you could push it as an update, it's safe. consists of two tiny commits
<markey> fixes crashing on exit with Phonon-VLC
<markey> or, wait for Amarok 2.4.1
<markey> that would work too
<shadeslayer> markey: not working doesnt help ... but yeah ... neon is expected to be broken right now :D
<markey> shadeslayer: well :)
<markey> if it doesn't work at all, then it's hard to test ;)
<shadeslayer> markey: afaik the bug with kwin not starting up was fixed
<markey> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon-gstreamer/repository/revisions/3784b33b487a7db3f526a59a384d9a978be745fd
<apachelogger> Riddell: also see one of the mails I sent to kde-packager
<Riddell> ah, if only I had working e-mail
<Riddell> markey: maverick ppackages coming today or tomorrow
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have an opinion on the value of gstreamer recommending gvfs?  see #ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is foobar in a phonon usecase as 4.5 will use kio streaming all and everywhere, rendering the gvfs stuff completely useless
 * shadeslayer helps Riddell get KDE 4.6.0 done for maverick
<yofel> o/
<shadeslayer> yofel: see the other channel
<markey> Riddell: great, thanks!
<markey> shadeslayer: is 4.6.0 tagged?
<shadeslayer> yus
<markey> oh cool :)
<markey> RC2 was already very good
<markey> stable and all
<markey> only Plasma has issues with two screens...
<markey> just because Aseigo refuses to buy a second display
<shadeslayer> markey: im expecting kdewebkit fixes
<markey> I will never understand that...
<shadeslayer> so in turn rekonq can comment on LP
<shadeslayer> hoepfully 
<shadeslayer> *hopefully ....
<markey> shadeslayer: I use Chromium, hardcore fan of that app
<markey> I love the Daily Builds
<markey> been using them for ages
<markey> stable and good
<shadeslayer> markey: im thinking of putting some work into chromium + KDE integration
 * yofel is a hardcore firefox-4.0 daily builds fan :P
<markey> shadeslayer: that would be nice. but I have to say, with the new GTK theme, it already looks *a lot* better
<shadeslayer> i use whatever works at that particular moment
<markey> the old theme was ugly as all hell
<shadeslayer> markey: the oxygen gtk stuff?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<markey> not sure, apachelogger said it's not that, but it's the new Ubuntu style
<markey> but it looks kinda like Oxygen
<markey> very similar
<markey> it came with the RC1 update, I think
<markey> or RC2
<yofel> it's oxygen-gtk, and it's an universe of improvement over qtcurve
<markey> yofel: yeah, it looks really great
<markey> and works fine
<apachelogger> what did I say? :O
<shadeslayer> Java
<shadeslayer> thats what you said
<apachelogger> oi
<apachelogger> dont mock the java
<markey> yofel: anyway, with that new style, Kubuntu appears a lot nicer now
 * shadeslayer mocks the Java
<yofel> indeed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i wish java was dead
<markey> I use very few GTK apps, but I need e.g. Gwibber
<markey> and that looks nice now
<yofel> choqok that bad?
<shadeslayer> y u no use choqok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are a loosy java user
<yofel> (not that I cound gwibber as bad)
<apachelogger> you must luv it
<yofel> *count
<markey> yofel: Choqok is not bad. problem is: it's very very buggy
<markey> always was buggy
<apachelogger> you must want to have children with it
<apachelogger> you must be like totally in luv and stuff
<markey> Gwibber is hands down like 5 times betteer
<yofel> ah, works fine for my simple needs, not that I post often
<markey> you can't go back after trying it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean have more main()'s with it
<markey> yofel: and Ryan Paul is working on a Qt port of Gwibber, he's fed up with GTK
<yofel> yeah, I read that, great news :D
<shadeslayer> markey: i saw a awesome QML port of gwibber at UDS
<markey> shadeslayer: cool
<shadeslayer> my jaw dropped
<markey> Ryan Paul rocks hard
<shadeslayer> same thing for rtorrent
<markey> I talk to him often, on the Ars Technica IRC server
<markey> he's funny, and smart
<shadeslayer> ok i didnt know Ars had a irc server o_o
<markey> great journalist
<shadeslayer> must join
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mains ware awesome
<markey> shadeslayer: joing the channel #linux there, the rest is boring
<apachelogger> one just needs to see the use
<apachelogger> and the use is component testing
<apachelogger> you do not need to walk through the whole app to test your new ui
<apachelogger> but you just hook the main with some fake data and run the file
<apachelogger> way awesome
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Java is evil and eats up ponies
<shadeslayer> and unicorns
<shadeslayer> markey: do they have a SSL port?
<shadeslayer> i just see 6667
<markey> shadeslayer: not sure
<markey> I use 6667
<markey> dunno, you can ask them there
<markey> once you are logged in
<markey> they are pretty nerdy, but nice overall
<markey> and Peter Bright is cool (DrPizza), he's also a journalist
<markey> he makes the silliest jokes ever :p
<shadeslayer> looks like a fun place
<markey> it is
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's the server url? 
<shadeslayer> yofel: irc.arstechnica.com
<yofel> thanks
<Riddell> could someone send me a test e-mail?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: adresS?
<Riddell> jr @jriddell.org
<Riddell> jriddell@ ubuntu.com
<ari-tczew> Riddell: done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you just replied to a insanely old email
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> ERROR: the installed kdelibs version 4.5.95 is too old, at least version 4.6.0 is required
<Riddell> shadeslayer: these russian hackers have got me to clear out my inbox
<shadeslayer> :(
<afiestas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze <-- means that we should publish BlueDevil 1.1 before that day, right?
<Riddell> afiestas: preferably yes.  you could have a feature frozen beta by then and have the final one after
<afiestas> Riddell: okiz
<afiestas> Riddell: I know that we already talked about that but, is really that hard push 1.0.2 into 10.10 ?
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: ping
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, pong
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: did you get a quick howto for installing kubuntu-mobile on the milestone?
<rbelem> :-D
<DarkwingDuck> I got a Droid2 for christmas and so my Droid is laying around.
<DarkwingDuck> and I LOVE to get Kubuntu-mobile running on her
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck how are the docs coming :P
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I'll be committing soon. 
<jjesse> i'm just being a jerk :)
<shadeslayer> o_O
<DarkwingDuck> My comp is still not up to par and my new one should ship today or tomorrow
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: Kubuntu mobile on a Droid?
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I know jjesse 
<jjesse> ooo that would be cool :)
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: Yeah... i've seen it run on the milestone
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: how the heck did you manage that? 
<shadeslayer> chroot?
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: I think it was using kexec
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, hum... shadeslayer send a link to me some time ago about installing ubuntu on nexus one
<shadeslayer> yup ^^
 * DarkwingDuck ponders
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: basically you can boot a chroot of a rooted android phone
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I know.
<shadeslayer> but it was available for the nexus one .... dunno about droid
<DarkwingDuck> Been running Gingerbread on my Droid for a bit now.
<shadeslayer> yeah ... so i was thinking since it can boot ubuntu, i can install plasma packages and run plasma-mobile
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: likewise on my desire
<DarkwingDuck> Who was it that had kubuntu-mobile on the milestone at UDS?
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=631389
 * DarkwingDuck is really bad with names
<rbelem> i think this is the link
<rbelem> brb
<rbelem> meeting at office
<shadeslayer> rbelem would know :P
<DarkwingDuck> I'll use this with kubuntu-mobile
<debfx> Riddell: could you sponsor http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/docbook-xsl_1.75.2+dfsg-5ubuntu1.debdiff
<debfx> it saves us a bit more cd space
<shadeslayer> saving CD Space++
<Riddell> debfx: yep
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Riddell 
<DarkwingDuck> Long time no talk
<Riddell> hola DarkwingDuck 
<afiestas> Riddell: what was the last sentence I sent? 
<shadeslayer> afiestas: <afiestas> Riddell: I know that we already talked about that but, is really that hard push 1.0.2 into 10.10 ?
<afiestas> it contains only bug fixes, some of them quite critical
<afiestas> like proper support for Bluetooth 2.1, o handle obex-data-server crashes (which happens quite often)
<afiestas> it contains only bug fixes, some of them quite critical
<afiestas> like proper support for Bluetooth 2.1, o handle obex-data-server crashes (which happens quite often)
<afiestas> (I think I've lost connection again)
<shadeslayer> afiestas: no your loud and clear :D
<shadeslayer> also
<Riddell> afiestas: it can go into backports no question, into updates it needs bugs files and people convinced that the bugs are serious enough
<afiestas> if update directly to 1.0.2 is not possible or difficult I can provide patches to the kubuntu package
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the rekonq crash seemed to be because of a bad install
<afiestas> but I don't know what is the process for that
<shadeslayer> i had 2 libkdeinit4_rekonq.so's for some reason
<afiestas> Riddell: the bugs can be in kde bugtrack?
<afiestas> or in launchpad/kubuntu ?
<Riddell> debfx: docbook-xsl uploaded thanks, please file bug at debian
<debfx> Riddell: I've already filed one :)
<Riddell> afiestas: they need to be at launchpad, but launchpad can link to bugs.kde, so best thing to do would be to track down the relevent bugs then we'll file them on launchpad and do a package
<afiestas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluedevil/+bug/698241 <--fixed (with the obex-data-server thing I said)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 698241 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "cannot recieve files" [Undecided,New]
<afiestas> and the  "pair with pin" not sure what the user means
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have a upstream KDE bug for that?
<shadeslayer> i can link the 2 together then
<afiestas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/686433 <--fixed too in 1.0.2 (Do not pair devices that doesn't require pairing)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 686433 in bluez (Ubuntu) "MS IntelliMouse Explorer doesn't pair" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> geoip-database is another package that is wasting cd space
<debfx> it's pulled in by ktorrent -> libgeoip
<shadeslayer> erm ... libgeoip is needed
<shadeslayer> and ktorrent isnt available by default i think
<afiestas> Riddell: So I should find out what bugs have been closed since1.0RC4 to 1.0.2 and link them to launchpad?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why is libgeoip needed?
<shadeslayer> s/available/on the cd
<Riddell> ktorrent is on the CD
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it needs them to display the flags and resolve the dns names to show those flags
<Riddell> that sounds like a feature I can live without really
<shadeslayer> well .. yes .. but then it might cause unexpected behaviour ... so id say ask upstream
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you always have 2 libkdeinits
<apachelogger> ...
<debfx> do we really need a torrent client on the cd?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: o_o
<shadeslayer> really?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> you had that in summer too
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean that stupid issue
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> back then your rekonq was just all messed up if not started from a terminal or something
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ScottK> Anyone doing the new digikam (1.8)?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i run CMake with different args all the time
<ScottK> Looks like kdegraphcis in 4.6 is new enough for it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im free ... so i can do it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Great.
<shadeslayer> i was waiting for kdelib4.6 in maverick, since thats going to take some time ... ill do this
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It might be better to wait to upload it until after 4.6.0 final is uploaded.
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> ScottK: will upload to ninjas
<ScottK> It can be packaged now, but not uploaded to the archive until after 4.6.0.
<shadeslayer> yep
<ScottK> (just to make sure on BC)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: get yerself an alias
 * apachelogger haz kmake
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah .. thats what i setup in my zshrc now :P
<ScottK> I checked it's CMakeLists.txt and our kdegraphics provides sufficient version of the relevant libs.
<shadeslayer> ok
<DarkwingDuck> that was rbelem who had kubuntu-mobile running on the Milestone at UDS wasn't it?
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: he had a N900 iirc
<DarkwingDuck> By the end of week I thought he had a milestone too with it.
<shadeslayer> ok didnt know that
<debfx> Riddell: is it possible to blacklist geoip-database? libgeoip only recommends it
<Riddell> debfx: that would be a way to do it
<Riddell> debfx: done
<DarkwingDuck> i'll wait till rbelem gets back
 * rbelem is back :-)
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, ping
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: pong
<shadeslayer>   phonon-backend-gstreamer: Depends: libphonon4 (= 4:4.7.0really4.4.3-0ubuntu4) but 4:4.7.0really4.4.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1 is to be installed.
<shadeslayer> o_O
<yofel> backends failed to build
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> yofel: i see them in the ninja ppa
<yofel> ah right... odd
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> and  when i try downloading the debian.tar.gz i get "No Such Resource"
<debfx> ScottK: what's the right way to fix bug #703779 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 703779 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu) "python-qt4 should not depend on python 2.6 at Natty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703779
<ScottK> Let me have a look.
<debfx> should the package only be built against python2.7?
<ScottK> No it should build against both, but only require one.
<ScottK> debfx: The bug is the depends on libpython2.6 (>= 2.6).
<Riddell> this adds several MB to the CD by the way :(
<ScottK> Yep.
<Riddell> hola sheytan 
<sheytan> Hey Riddell
<Riddell> shadeslayer: phonon-backend-gstreamer needs it's version changed to 4.7.0really4.4.4
<Riddell> I'll do that now
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i cant seem to download stuff from the ppa tho
<shadeslayer> keeps giving me a 404
<Riddell> shadeslayer: from the web page?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> dunno, blame launchpad
<Riddell> sheytan: how do you fancy working on a new wiki theme at some point?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<sheytan> Riddell for ku?
<Riddell> sheytan: yes
<shadeslayer> QtWebkit guys seem pissed off  :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh?
<sheytan> Riddell link to current one?
<Riddell> sheytan: wiki.kubuntu.org :)
<debfx> ScottK: the problems seems to be /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/libpythonplugin.so
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah ... this came up at the last rekonq meeting as well, according to benjamin, we dont participate in helping out qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> we as in the linux community 
<shadeslayer> and now there's http://paste.kde.org/3238/
<sheytan> Riddell will take a look ;)
<shadeslayer> line 5 is of particular interest
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wibble
<shadeslayer> there was this discussion that qtwebkit might look at just targetting the mobile platform in the future
<shadeslayer> yeah
<sheytan> Riddell did you speak to ofir?
<sheytan> as far as i know w're still waiting for server to host the page
<sheytan> we can't wait forever ;(
<Riddell> sheytan: the ticket got an update on friday from the top guy saying it would get done on monday, so hopefully today
<Riddell> sheytan: but is it ready to go into testing?
<sheytan> Riddell i think ofir already have some code. In other case he wouldn't want to continue developing on the server
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> im getting 404's all over the place in LP
<davmor2> Riddell: you don't blag us no pants on your head or pencils up your nose
<davmor2> wibble indeed
<ScottK> Quintasan: Congratulations (I see SIP is uploaded to Debian).
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> fun
<sheytan> Riddell ready for first impression? :D
<sheytan> Riddell http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/17/szot2.png
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ive finished digikam, will upload tomorrow :)
 * afiestas wants QtGstreamer so kamoso can be updated :$
<afiestas> kamoso 2.0 is rock solid compared to 1.X :p
<shadeslayer> night all
<sheytan> night shadeslayer
<sheytan> afiestas any screenshots/casts?
<sheytan> apachelogger pong ping etc
<afiestas> sheytan: http://www.afiestas.org/kamoso-is-alive/
<sheytan> Riddell http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/7835/baseg.jpg
<sheytan> afiestas can't play the video. It take to loooong to load/download
<sheytan> any other source?
<afiestas> sheytan: http://www.afiestas.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/kamoso2.ogv ?
<Riddell> sheytan: ooh, lovely
<sheytan> Riddell thank you :)
<sheytan> Riddell this blue button will take users to kubuntu.org/support, what do you think?
<Riddell> sheytan: there you're changing the content of the wiki pages, and while our content could very likely do with some tidy up it's a different job than the template theme
<Riddell> sheytan: can you join #ubuntu-website  there's a guy there who can help us turn designs into whatever the wiki needs
<sheytan> Riddell well, it's only a one new feature, that will not need lots of work to add. The rest will stay as is now ;)
<Riddell> sheytan: what's the new feature?
<sheytan> Riddell the button which will link to kubuntu.org/support
<sheytan> now, you have only info that wiki isn't for users
<freinhard> hmm who's packaging pyqt?
<sheytan> afiestas: doesn't work (TM)
<Riddell> sheytan: I'm told that this needs to be turned into html and python to become a theme and there will be people in the web team who can help with that
<afiestas> sheytan: :/
<Riddell> freinhard: nobody currently, we're waiting on sip first which Quintasan has been seeing to
<afiestas> wget http://www.afiestas.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/kamoso2.ogv :/?
<sheytan> Riddell sure, when i finish the theme, we will think about all that stuff ;)
<freinhard> Riddell, Quintasan if you do so, make sure PyQt4.QtHelp does not get lost, which seems to be the case for maverick and natty atm.
<sheytan> afiestas the problem is, it downloads with 1kbps speed or even less 
<freinhard> Riddell, Quintasan: karmic was the last one working bug #692822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 692822 in eric (Ubuntu) "Eric fails to start: No module named QtHelp" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692822
<afiestas> sheytan: youtube working ok for you?
<sheytan> afiestas it should ;)
<Riddell> freinhard: ok I tagged and milestoned the bug
<apachelogger> sheytan: phonon site?
 * apachelogger has no idea what he was pingponging about
<sheytan> apachelogger work in progress, you were pingponging about kubuntu wiki :D
<apachelogger> srsly?
<apachelogger> sheytan: we needs new theme
<apachelogger> I suppose
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> OTOH
<apachelogger> crappy wiki software goes perfectly fine with crappy wiki theme
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/7835/baseg.jpg
<yofel> make a nice theme for the 500 error, I think many would appreciate it
<afiestas> sheytan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBmXv06heyY
 * yofel continues to think what to put into a first blog post
<sheytan> afiestas, thank you! keep working on it. ;)
<sheytan> sleep time. work tomorrow.
<sheytan> bye all
<yofel> cu
<yofel> JontheEchidna: you didn't set the text color to black in muon by chance? http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/muon_black.png
<JontheEchidna> nope
<yofel> hm, I'll try it with a different color scheme then
<JontheEchidna> The only hardcoded colors are blue/green/red/yellow for the status columns
<JontheEchidna> in the main package view
<afiestas> I'm wondering, what package manager will have 11.04 ?
<apachelogger> I'm a lumberjack and I am ok...
<Riddell> afiestas: still kpackagekit, muon will be on the dvd
<afiestas> Riddell: both rock, will be difficult decide for 11.10 :p
<yofel> JontheEchidna: it IS black though no matter what theme I use http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/muon_black2.png
<Riddell> afiestas: I seem to be getting distracted with mortgage applications, I'd like to say that I'd look at the bluedevil update tomorrow but wednesday is 4.6 release so tomorrow might be busy
<Riddell> but it's on my TODO now
<JontheEchidna> weird. The paint function seems totally normal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557870/
<yofel> weird
<afiestas> Riddell: 1.0.2 will be released next Saturday, we had a mess with the i18n and we gave 5 days to the i18n ppl to check the current status of their translations
<afiestas> so no hurry
<JontheEchidna> hmm, unless the default pen is hardcoded black...
<JontheEchidna> "The default pen is a solid black brush with 0 width, square cap style (Qt::SquareCap), and bevel join style (Qt::BevelJoin)."
<JontheEchidna> oh
<afiestas> for 11.04 I will try to get 1.1 in 
<Riddell> great
<afiestas> Riddell: kde partition manager is included in the cd but not installed by default?
<JontheEchidna> yofel: fixed it: http://i.imgur.com/40d5U.png
<yofel> thanks :D
<Riddell> afiestas: on CD and installed
<Riddell> (in natty)
<afiestas> mmm I don't have it
<afiestas> I installed alpha2 and upgraded
<Riddell> afiestas: alpha two is next month, you must be in the future :)
<afiestas> alpha1 then :$
<Riddell> afiestas: apt-cache policy partitionmanager
<JontheEchidna> man, backporting things is super easy with git
<JontheEchidna> more convenient than even the svnbackport script in kdesdk
<afiestas> Installed: (none) ?
<afiestas> http://paste.kde.org/3256/
<Riddell> afiestas: does  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  bring it in?
<Riddell> From: RRH <rrh@op.pl>  anyone know this guy?  "Wojtek"  says he's doing artwork with sheytan
<afiestas> http://paste.kde.org/3257/
<afiestas> http://paste.kde.org/3258/ <--lsb-release
<Riddell> afiestas: well kubuntu-desktop certainly recommends partitionmanager so I guess it's a facet of the way apt wanted to upgrade, it'll certainly be on the alpha 2 CD next month
<afiestas> oks
<afiestas> before start to develop the usb thing I asked to the parititonmanager author if we can collaborate and share code between both applications, and one of the solutions he offer me was develop the usb-formatter within partitionmanager
<afiestas> so, since kubuntu is already including partitionmanager, that could be a good solution to avoid code-duplication, right?
<debfx> freinhard: re bug #692822: what doesn't work on maverick? eric starts just fine for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 692822 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu) "Eric fails to start: No module named QtHelp" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692822
<Riddell> afiestas: yes that would seem like a good solution
<debfx> I can take care of python-qt once Quintasan has updated sip :)
<Riddell> Quintasan did sip and gave it to the debian guy I believe
<Riddell> but it's stuck in Debian new queue
<Riddell> so maybe we can just get a copy off Quintasan and we can upload it directly so we don't have to wait
<debfx> yeah we could just get it from Debian's svn repository
<Riddell> or that
 * Riddell snoozes
<freinhard> debfx: haven't tried eric, but that's just a sympthom. PyQt4 is missing QtHelp, that's the real bug.
<jtechidna> apachelogger: you must have this book in your possession: http://i.imgur.com/X773s.jpg
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: herp derp -26C when I woke up this morning
<JontheEchidna> since you seem to beat us on snow, how cold does it get up in Poland?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: uhhhh
<apachelogger> well my birthday is in july....
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> It's a fake book :(
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> :'(
<apachelogger> why did you show it to me making me look forward to it
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: today +1 during day and now -2 in the night
<apachelogger> you are the most cruel person I have ever met
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://www.oreillymaker.com/link/38458/holy-java/
<apachelogger> emit yawn(Yawn::Lion);
<apachelogger> someone could introspect me at some point
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: ow. It did get up to around -14 around noon time here
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I am all over java
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: where do you live?
<apachelogger> today I found out that it was making out with pyth0rn behind me back
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: Northeastern U.S.
<apachelogger> I ended our relationship :(
<apachelogger> I am back with BETA now
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> we should rewrite kubuntu in beta
<JontheEchidna> here specifically: http://i.imgur.com/HrspG.png
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> vermont actually exists?
<apachelogger> :O
<JontheEchidna> yus
<apachelogger> I always thought that was a place people make up at times
<JontheEchidna> New Hampshire basically spoons with it
<JontheEchidna> but it's mostly just a forest
<apachelogger> uhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok, I sleep all night and I work all day
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> to the youtoube!
<JontheEchidna> I guess Vermont is famous for Ben and Jerry's icecream
<JontheEchidna> which is probably the least healthy icecream on the planet
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg
<JontheEchidna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMOmB1q8W4Y
 * DarkwingDuck does the happy dance
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-25
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck made some commits to the docs today, cleaned up references to openoffice and made them reference libreoffice
<DarkwingDuck> kubuntu is shipping libreoffice now?
<jjesse> at least on my natty vm it is
<jjesse> i think ubuntu switched
<JontheEchidna> ^yup
<ScottK> debfx: Are you up for working with POX and DPMT to get python-qt4 updated in Debian too or are you just doing it for Kubuntu?
<DarkwingDuck> kk
 * DarkwingDuck will have to remember that.
<DarkwingDuck> RE libreoffice vice OpenOffice
<Daskreech> Openoffice is a vice?
<DarkwingDuck> vice being in teh place fo the word instead
<maco> DarkwingDuck: or versus
<DarkwingDuck> maco: :D
<debfx> freinhard: no, QtHelp is not missing (on maverick)
<debfx> ScottK: I haven't started yet but it makes sense to update it in debian
<debfx> ScottK: are they on irc? #debian-python?
<Riddell> morning
<Daskreech> Morning
<Daskreech> 4 freaking hours to update
<apachelogger> lo
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> 3 exams today
<apachelogger> I did not learn for any thanks to java
<ulysses> apachelogger: you are brave or mad, three exams at one day???
<apachelogger> yah, tomorrow another 3
<apachelogger> I am just glad they are not all on one day :S
<ulysses> o.O
<ulysses> I have one today, one thursday, but I won't pass today:S
<apachelogger> also I just noticed that I have one scheduled on monday after schedule
<apachelogger> supposedly I am travelling there
<apachelogger> ulysses: I take it you also did java projects even though you should have been learning? :)
<ulysses> last week of exams, I won't:(
 * apachelogger still got statistical stuff next week and algorithm magic some other time ...
<apachelogger> always look on the bright side of life
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ
<freinhard> debfx: i'm using 4.8.1-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 and i can't import it
<Riddell> QtHelp isn't in python-qt4 in natty
<Riddell> so it'll be missing from the PPA backport in maverick too
<Riddell> good luck apachelogger 
 * Riddell glad to see there is no alpha 2 this week
<Riddell> "Serdar Dalgic <serdar@pardus.org.tr> has been successfully subscribed to kubuntu-devel" the competition is listening :)
<agateau_> heh
<markey> apachelogger: nudge nudge :)
 * Trouble` smells 4.6.0 for Maverick in the works :-p
<apachelogger> markey: you are a boxplot in my heart
<markey> a what?
<Riddell> apachelogger: shouldn't you be in an exam just now?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> first starts at 14:20
<Riddell> good good, just checking
<apachelogger> next at 16:40, last at 18:00
 * Trouble` wishes he had a dad like Riddell :-p
<apachelogger> ^^
<Trouble`> apachelogger: Shouldn't you be revising ;-)
<apachelogger> markey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box_plot
<apachelogger> markey: see, those boxes have silly whiskers
<apachelogger> come to think of i those boxes are really cat heads
<apachelogger> obviously
<apachelogger> Trouble`: I am
<apachelogger> hence the talk about cats
<Trouble`> apachelogger: Glad I'm not doing that exam - looks complicated :-p
<apachelogger> oh, nah, believe it or not, that is the simple things...
<Trouble`> apachelogger: I must be thick then :-p
 * apachelogger is all sorts of nervous and stuff
<Trouble`> apachelogger: Good luck dude! You seem very clever guy though, so I'm sure you'll be fine! :)
<apachelogger> thank you 
<agateau_> They put an error in their error!
<agateau_> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/01/25/plasmoidviewerIA5859.jpg
<agateau_> Is this a known bug? ^ (the brokeness of the dialog, not the error it is supposed to present)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ^^
<agateau_> ftr, this is from a fresh natty install, I just kept my home partition
<Quintasan|Droid> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Quintasan|Droid 
<Quintasan|Droid> Riddell: Can you sync aqemu from Debian?
<Riddell> I can but I need a bug else the script doesn't like it
<Riddell> hm infact I need to set up the script on my new laptop too
<Quintasan|Droid> Hmm, okay, I also should pester POX to finally update sip
<agateau_> Riddell: ohh... new laptop! with all keys and no duct-tape?
<Riddell> agateau_: yes but it has no stickers, feels naked!
<skfin> Is there new kubuntu artwork -styled stickers yet=
<Riddell> I just ordered some for FOSDEM
<Riddell> but not generally no
<skfin> Okay
<skfin> I just have lots of those old stickers
<skfin> Nobody wants them
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.  #debian-python
<ScottK> (on OFTC)
<Quintasan|Droid> Riddell: bug #707366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 707366 in Ubuntu "Please sync aqemu-0.8.1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707366
<Quintasan|Droid> I dont think there is any Ubuntu delta in natty
 * Quintasan|Droid needs to forward ports on his router when he gets home
<afiestas> agateau_: rereping
<afiestas> xd
<Quintasan|Droid> Okay I'm going home, see you in a few hours
<apachelogger> faithless - take the long way home
<afiestas> everything that uses qtwebkit is crashing here
<afiestas> kdevelop (because the man plugin) and rekonq at least
 * afiestas updates before saying any other word
<Riddell> afiestas: in maverick?
<ScottK> Probably Natty
<ScottK> (since it's afiestas)
<afiestas> after update everything seems to work
<Riddell> phew
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Digikam 1.8.0 is uploaded to Debian so you might have a look at that (new kipi-plugins too)
<agateau> afiestas: repong
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> ScottK: will do
<shadeslayer> i looked at debian yesterday, there wasnt anything there, so just packaged it
<ScottK> It wasn't there yesterday.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ari-tczew> Quintasan_: do you have holidays right now?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan_: you forgot to subscribe ubuntu-archive
<shadeslayer> Riddell: they announced GSoC 2011
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: I have holidays from 14th of February I think.
<Quintasan> Riddell: nepomuk still crashes for you?
<Riddell> Quintasan: dunno, I think it's a different error message I got now
<Riddell> the error message was too large for the notification thing so I couldn't read it anyway
<Quintasan> Riddell: You get other message? Wow that's some sure progress
<Riddell> I think upstream just turned off the bit that crashed
<Quintasan> I still get this http://i.imgur.com/G9Q28.png
<Riddell> boom
<Quintasan> Riddell: treug posted some sort of a fix on bug tracker
<Quintasan> I'll try and report back later
<Quintasan> filewatch/kinotify.cpp is in base-runtime?
<Riddell> /home/jr/src/4.6.0/kdebase-runtime/kdebase-runtime-4.6.0/nepomuk/services/filewatch/kinotify.cpp
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> GOD DAMN
<Quintasan> Riddell: still crashes
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nepomuk issue?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yeah :/
<Riddell> try with a new user?  might be an upgrade issue?
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> ok ... i can ask vHanda if you like
<Quintasan> Stop
<Quintasan> Let me try with new user
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> just poke me and ill ask him to join here
<Quintasan> oh snap
<Quintasan> IT works on a new user
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: me too (holidays)
<Quintasan> no idea
<Quintasan> crashes here but not on the new user
<Quintasan> Riddell: lol, apparently we have (or only I now) too many directories in our /home :DDD
<Riddell> says who?
<Quintasan> vHanda
<Quintasan> Riddell: 
<Quintasan> <vHanda> It [the crash] depends on the number of directories in your home folder
<Riddell> erk
<Quintasan> I wonder why on hell it imposes a limit anyways
<ScottK> Crashing isn't the most polite way to say "too many directories" either.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: were new kipi plugins uploaded in debian? i dont see them here http://packages.qa.debian.org/k/kipi-plugins.html
 * shadeslayer looks at svn
<Quintasan> ScottK: trueg says we could increase the inotify stuff
<Quintasan> but it is already at 524288
<Riddell> tsk, X people broke natty
<Quintasan> which is way bigger than a mere 113663
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<shadeslayer> chromium is broken
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: chromium was broken to begin with
<Quintasan> </troll>
<nigelb> shadeslayer: oie, coming to blr?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lemme rephrase that .... chromium is broken on LP private ppas
<shadeslayer> nigelb: tomorrow?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: no, march.
<shadeslayer> nigelb: yep
<nigelb> \o/
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: im giving a talk on something
<nigelb> shadeslayer: oh, right.  I saw that.  
<shadeslayer> ;)
<maco> hrmph. screenlocking doesnt work on this mav machine
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no kipi plugins 1.8 in debian
<shadeslayer> nigelb: seen http://attrition.org/errata/charlatan/ankit_fadia/network_intrusion/
<nigelb> shadeslayer: nope, looking
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That one was just released today, not in Debian yet.  Sorry for the confusion.
<shadeslayer> sure np
<shadeslayer> ill package them anyhow
<cmagina> anyone else experiencing menu pop-ups not rendering most of the time in natty with desktop effects enabled?
<Riddell> cmagina: intel?
<Riddell> I had that and it's fixed with mesa from xorg-edgers which roaf says will be uploaded at some point
<cmagina> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> also fixes kdm crashing on logout
<cmagina> haven't seen the kdm crash
<Riddell> you probably don't log out :)
<cmagina> just created a bug report on akonadiserver crashing all the time for a new user when trying to start kontact
<cmagina> haha, i actually just did a few minutes ago after taking those x updates hoping they might fix the menu issue
<Riddell> apachelogger: should I backport phonon to maverick along with 4.6.0?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the X problem you were mentioning ... was that in terms of packages?
<shadeslayer> like ... some packages are not yet built etc
<shadeslayer>   libdrm-nouveau1a: Conflicts: libdrm-nouveau1 but 2.4.22-2ubuntu1 is installed.
<shadeslayer> sigh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's the one
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want me to upload digikam  without newer kipi plugins?
<shadeslayer> [ into Ninja PPA ]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for maverick ready to move to backports?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for maverick it needs kdegraphics 4.6
<shadeslayer> so will go into backports PPA
<Riddell> shadeslayer: got natty packages too?
<shadeslayer> natty packages are ready :D
<Riddell> groovy, go for it
<shadeslayer> alright
<Riddell> natty to main archive, maverick to ninjas ready to copy to backports
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why without kipi plugins?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: because drm is broken
<Riddell> annoying that
<Riddell> does this fail for others on natty?
<shadeslayer> digikam for natty in ninja ppa
<Riddell> /usr/bin/pactl load-module module-device-manager "do_routing=1"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: gives me "17"
<Riddell> hmm, pulse not happy here
<Riddell> we need to do KDevelop too
 * Riddell looks around for space ninjas
<Riddell> spare ninjas
<Riddell> although space ninjas would be cool too
<shadeslayer> space ninjas would be awesome
<shadeslayer> i can try kdevelop
<shadeslayer> Riddell: digikam for maverick uploaded
<Riddell> lovely
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you got your visa?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libdrm .... sort of fixed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not yet
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for which one? libdrm or visa? :P
<Riddell> visa
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the l10n stuff in kdevplatform will be taken out in the archive right?
 * shadeslayer doesnt see l10n install files
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> alrighty ... just confirming
<shadeslayer> kdevplatform done then
<shadeslayer> ok Kdevplatform for natty uploaded
<shadeslayer> yofel_: around?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, rekonq doesn't seem to remember my logins between sessions
<shadeslayer> Riddell: logins as in ... passwords to sites?
<shadeslayer> or cookies?
<Riddell> cookies
<shadeslayer> ah
<Riddell> although it seems to have worked now I try to investigate it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: iirc its a issue with kdewebkit and solved in final 4.6 release
<shadeslayer> kdewebkit+kio bug ...
<shadeslayer> alot of stuff in kdewebkit was broken in 4.5.95 release :(
<shadeslayer> kdevplatform for maverick uploaded to ninjas
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.6 in maverick and natty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i can test in a chroot
<Riddell> presumably you already have bits of it if you're compiling kdevelop?
<Trouble> Riddell: Just gotta finish some docs then I'm up for testing Maverick packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope .... yofel gave me access to his server .. so there are bits of it lying there
<shadeslayer> he has a 25MBit Down/5MBit Up connection o_o
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i could run X over ssh as well i think
<shadeslayer> Riddell: on maverick  kubuntu-desktop : Depends: phonon-backend-xine but it is not going to be installed [ probably because i just sent it for a rebuild ]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can but if roundtrips are long it's uber slow, still I find it useful for some testing from ec2
<Riddell> yes phonon bits are still building
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: natty installs fine
<Riddell> a good start
<shadeslayer> i could try and just do : startkde
<Riddell> yes, it'll work, and you'll even have time to make a cup of tea while it starts
<Riddell> including a full tea ceremony
<shadeslayer> lol :P
<shadeslayer> root@yofel-thinkpad:/# service kdm start
<shadeslayer> kdm stop/waiting
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> best when using xephyr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: X cant detect a device
<shadeslayer> inside the chroot
<Riddell> oh inside a chroot is fiddly, I don't know how to do that
<shadeslayer> from what im reading ... it isnt possible
<Riddell> usually works on a local machine if you mount dev and whatnot, over ssh I don't konw
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> from the error logs it cant seem to be able to find the display device
<shadeslayer> which obviously resides in /dev
<shadeslayer> so .. KDE 4.6 for maverick installs fine as well
 * Trouble updates to 4.6.0
 * Trouble is rebooting
<Trouble> Riddell: 4.6 Maverick working for me sir! o/
<Riddell> Trouble: great
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how about kicking ktorrent off the cd
<Riddell> Trouble: please add to bottom of wiki page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> or should we maitain feature parity with ubuntu wrt this
<Trouble> Riddell: Did that ages ago :-p
<Trouble> (like I always do :-p :-p) :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's certainly a candidate if we have no space
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i was actually thinking of replacing ktorrent with kipi plugins
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> size of kipi-plugins = 2xsize of ktorrent
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, Riddell: can
<Quintasan> DERP
<shadeslayer> ????
<Quintasan> Can't we just add an popup after the installation of Kubuntu asking users to download additional package to enchance their experience with Kubuntu explaining we couldn't fit them on cd due to size limits?
<shadeslayer> damn you bzr
<Quintasan> I know it's a somehow dirty but we can't magically increase the size of CD's worldwide
<shadeslayer> wekk
<shadeslayer> *well
<shadeslayer> there is the question of lzma compression on the CD
<shadeslayer> also ... how about spinning 1GB images for USB's?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: U got Neon talks on c.k.i?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yus
<Riddell> shadeslayer: extra QA and extra disk space we don't have I'm afraid
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what's the status of LZMA compression on the CD?
<Quintasan> Not Working (TM)?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdevelop done ... dont want to do php :(
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^ get to work
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: school comes first unfortunately
<shadeslayer> so
<Quintasan> still have physics homework to do, feel free to do it for me if u want :P
<shadeslayer> school >> Quintasan?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ooohhh .... physics
<shadeslayer> i like physics
<Quintasan> Quintasan > school, but school spams with homework
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you need better spam filters
<shadeslayer> you fail like gmail
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I already discard every other homework that's different from math's, phys and polish
<Quintasan> And I have to focus on two subjects that I won't have next year so I get B's from them at the end of the year
<shadeslayer> in 1 minute, its going to be our Republic Day
<Quintasan> since those grades go to my final paper I get
<shadeslayer> yayy for national holidays
<Quintasan> Yay for two weeks of free time from 14th of February
<shadeslayer> ok thats better :(
<yofel> o/
<shadeslayer> oh hai
<shadeslayer> yofel: i can haz sudo rm -rf for my ~/ ?
<shadeslayer> or just remove ~/tmp :P
<yofel> why you need sudo o.O?
<shadeslayer> yofel: i accidently ran sudo -E pdebuild
<Quintasan> lol derp
<shadeslayer> so some the files cant be removed without sudo :P
<yofel> oh hahah
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * shadeslayer didnt realize it when he ran it
<yofel> doesn't clean work?
<Quintasan> yofel: http://memegenerator.net/Y-U-NO/ImageMacro/5418145/Y-U-NO-SUDO-YOFEL
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> huh
<yofel> so nuke ~/tmp?
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> gone
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> SIGH
<shadeslayer> i entered my GPG AND ssh keys wrong 6 times
<Quintasan> problem, ciphering?
<shadeslayer> no
<Quintasan> oh well, I will never do this damn homework
<Quintasan> I'm off
<shadeslayer> PEBKAC
<apachelogger> Riddell: backportin would be awesome
<apachelogger> markey demands it even
 * shadeslayer slays yet another binding
<markey> hehe
<apachelogger> murd0rer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it feels good to murder a binding
 * shadeslayer found it liberating
<shadeslayer> ok now to play KF and shoot more people
<shadeslayer> kbai
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw kdevelop php is up for grabs
<yofel> can do that, so devplatform and kdevelop is done?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> along with digikam and kipi-plugins
 * shadeslayer went on packaging spree today :P
<shadeslayer> kdebindings 4.6 is going to need a respin
<apachelogger> Nightrose: your facebook profile lacks fluffyness!
<Nightrose> i no
<Nightrose> :(
<apachelogger> I will leave an angry wall post behind, I hope you are aware of that...
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, as soon as someone syncs sip
<shadeslayer> yofel: no ... some fixes in Qyoto being backported
<shadeslayer> wait .. SIP needs a sync?
<shadeslayer> shouldnt a bug be filed against that then?
<yofel> ah, well, we didn't do the first 4.6 either
<yofel> Quintasan: ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: oh well, I shall visit again tomorrow...
<shadeslayer> lol ... didnt know :P
 * apachelogger does not have angry stuff to write
<apachelogger> my legs hurt!
<apachelogger> also I am way tired
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> Nightrose: but tomorrow it better be good.... :P
<Nightrose> -.-
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honey
<Nightrose> apachelogger: honey?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: today at university we were wondering if there are lactose intolerant unicorns
<apachelogger> I mean
<Nightrose> i'm sure there are
<apachelogger> wouldnt there need to be way more rainbows if that were the case?
<apachelogger> hm, possibly they just do not consume anything with lactose
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thanks for sorting this out :)
<Nightrose> :D
 * apachelogger starts singing very loud to wake up shadeslayer
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: I prefer to bang pots to wake up someone :P
<yofel> just get shadeslayer to connect his HIFI to the internets, hack it and blow him through the wall
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> he runs PA
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> oh
<apachelogger> getting my PA to make love to his PA is only one malicious package upload away
<yofel> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-26
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: forgive me to making you busy ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: Debian is likely releasing Squeeze weekend after this one (5-6 Feb).  We ought to be ready with some kind of congratulations something for kubuntu.org.
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^
<ScottK> Riddell: python-qt4 depends on python2.6 fixed (it just needed a rebuild).
<Riddell> I feel an upstream release in the air
<Tm_T> the certain scent in the wind? freshly baked cookies?
<Riddell> good, language packs built over night
 * Riddell starts by uploading phonon
<Riddell> eek!  what's happened to slashdot?!
<valorie> http://meta.slashdot.org/story/11/01/25/163257/Slashdot-Launches-Re-Design
<markey> haha, just did a apt-get upgrade
<markey> and thought: Blimey, those are a lot of packages!
<markey> turns out, I was in the wrong konsole, it was ssh to my other box 
<markey> running a super old Kubuntu
<markey> heh
<apachelogger> me too
<apachelogger> and only yesterday I read that it is a good thing to have a super old Kubuntu as now natty is getting a broken X :P
<apachelogger> ahaha, you shall all suffer from lack of wobbly windows!
<apachelogger> but not me muhahahaha
<valorie> terrible!
 * apachelogger could not live without them
<apachelogger> that said, gsoc ideas for kwin are all sorts of intersting
<markey> still no Phonon though :(
<markey> uhm
<markey> "Setting up vlc (1.1.4-1ubuntu1.3)"
<markey> what's that good for?
<markey> they just released 1.1.6
<markey> with the fix for the file selector
<markey> more useful, no?
<valorie> apachelogger: are you going to do GSoC?
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> loads of important things to do
<valorie> as a mentor, or student?
<apachelogger> student
<valorie> \o/
 * apachelogger actually needs to bribe someone into mentoring
<apachelogger> the stuff I want to do is rather mentorless, which is the reason I want to do it ;)
<valorie> Poettering?
<apachelogger> stupid unmaintained software
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> ...
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> because he maintains PA so well :P
<valorie> thus my suggestion
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it would appear my cups is the broken
<apachelogger> I wonder how that happened
<apachelogger> D [26/Jan/2011:10:33:03 +0100] [Job 98] prnt/backend/hp.c 745: ERROR: open device failed stat=12: hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_P2055d?serial=S161DSG
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> strange
<apachelogger> opening the printer kcm fixed it
<agateau> Anyone (using kdm) can tell me if the environment variable QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM is set after login?
<Riddell> differing symbol files on arm make my cry
<Riddell> agateau: yes we set that to raster in natty
<agateau> Riddell: I am actually asking this because here it is *not* set
<agateau> Riddell: I am in fact investigating another problem which seems to come from the fact that kdm does not set some environment variables
<agateau> Riddell: is it really set for you?
<debfx> agateau: bug #688393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 688393 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Natty) "Global "X11/Xsession" script is not sourced in "kdm/Xsession" script" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688393
<debfx> will be fixed once 4.6.0 is uploaded
<agateau> debfx: ah ok
<Riddell> 4.6.0 is being uploaded right now
<agateau> Riddell: this means raster engine has not really be tested for a while :/
<debfx> Riddell: which package has symbol issues?
<Riddell> debfx: phonon
<debfx> I'll have a look at it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: morning at ... 3AM... yeah 
<debfx> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/phonon_4.7.0really4.4.4-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<apachelogger> I am a lumberjack and I am ok and I sleep all night and work all day
<Riddell> debfx: damn, how do you do that?
<debfx> Riddell: pkgkde-symbolshelper patch -p libphonon4 -v 4:4.7.0really4.4.4 < armel_build_log
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell> debfx: are you using scott's arm builders?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1/+buildjob/2224080
<shadeslayer> huh
<Riddell> oh aye
<debfx> Riddell: no, I downloaded the armel build log from launchpad
<Riddell> shadeslayer: needs kdesdk to build, it hasn't even uploaded yet
<shadeslayer> amd64 is building tho o_o
<Riddell> debfx: thanks, uploaded
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdesdk built on amd64 before
<shadeslayer> ah
<debfx> Riddell: I hope libphononexperimental4 doesn't have the same problems
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdevplatform on arm is broken ...  kdelibs5-dev : Depends: kdoctools (= 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<shadeslayer> but kde4libs built fine on armel
<Riddell> when did it build?
<shadeslayer> an hour ago
<Riddell> wait for the publisher to publish it then
<shadeslayer> i think its published
<shadeslayer> huh ... kdelibs takes 11 hours to build on armel o_o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what the http://www.oreillymaker.com/link/38458/holy-java/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pre-ordering starts on monday on amazon
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Y U LOVE JAHVAH
<shadeslayer> jahavah is evil
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> read the book and you will also love it
<shadeslayer> it eats unicorns and ponies with its main()
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> as I explained earlier, mains make a lot of sense for assuring reliability
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: look facebook, then you know what an evil thing does
 * apachelogger leaves for exam
<Riddell> apachelogger is a Jahvah's Witness, he'll be coming round your door telling you about the truth of servlets
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any plans for packaging kipi-plugins?
<tazz> lol @  Jahvah's Witness
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah i just started on them:)
 * Riddell moves 4.6.0 and whatnot to kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ulysses> o.O, apt-get wants to remove half of my system
<shadeslayer> ulysses: maverick??
<ulysses> shadeslayer: Natty
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ulysses: half the packages arent built yet 
<shadeslayer> so ... wait :P
<ulysses> 4:4.6.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 for Natty? o.O
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kipi plugins uploaded to ninja for natty
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> :)
<debfx> Riddell: gstreamer0.10-packagekit needs to be promoted to main
<shadeslayer> debfx: MIR filed?
<debfx> shadeslayer: the source package (packagekit) is already in main
<shadeslayer> ah 
<shadeslayer> i thought it was a new package :P
<ximion> debfx: Do you use gstreamer0.10-packagekit in Kubuntu?
<ximion> (I mean as default setting for Kubuntu...)
<debfx> ximion: we will use it in natty
<ximion> debfx: Good to know :) (I'm currently making some changes to make use of of it a little easier on Debian)
<ximion> btw: You might want to make the kubuntu-metapackage install "debconf-kde-helper"
<shadeslayer> 4.6 release notification will be up any minute now
<ximion> this makes all PackageKit tools, inclusing GNOME-PackageKit, GStreamer PlugIns and command-line tools display KDE Debconf dialogs
<ximion> !info debconf-kde-helper
<ubottu> Package debconf-kde-helper does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> hmm
<tazz> shadeslayer, you'll have to tell me more about kde packaging when we meet up.
<shadeslayer> tazz: sure
<debfx> ximion: kpackagekit links against debconf-kde so why would we need it?
<tazz> i am just not able to get the env setup properly.
<shadeslayer> tazz: whats the problem?
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> LP ate my upload :|
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> why am i not logged in o_o
<debfx> shadeslayer: that's why it's called lunchpad
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: i got the upload mail ... but i dont see my package being built in the ppa :P
<tazz> shadeslayer, i tried setting up a build environment a little while back using this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete i wanted to build a .deb for amarok.
<tazz> but then i ran into issues with pbuilder.
<tazz> and gave up after a little while.
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> !pbuilder | tazz did you see this?
<ubottu> tazz did you see this?: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<ximion> debfx: Cause only KPackageKit is able to display debconf-kde dialogs, with the helper, all PK tools can display the dialogs.
<ximion> including all plugins and command-line-tools
 * tazz clicks...
<shadeslayer> tazz: thats the best guide on setting up a pbuilder
<ximion> !info debconf-kde-helper natty
<ubottu> debconf-kde-helper (source: debconf-kde): Debconf KDE GUI frontend tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1+git20101228-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<tazz> shadeslayer, thanks.
<shadeslayer> sure np
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kipi-plugins for maverick uploaded to ninjas as well
<Riddell> awesomeness
<ximion> debfx: Currently looking at the pk-gstreamer code... without the helper, pk-gstreamer won't display Debconf KDE dialogs, cause it does not use the kpackagekit libs
<ximion> (for example)
<ScottK> Riddell: Does "Remove libhupnp-dev build-dep, not used by upstream in this release" mean I can update hupnp to the version KDE trunk wants without worrying about if it's compatible with KDE 4.6?
<ScottK> (It would make trunk builds on Natty easier)
<Riddell> ScottK: sure, KDE won't use it until 4.7 now
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Done.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ should help with Neon builds on Natty.
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> ScottK: but were targetting maverick as of now .... so ... will help only in natty i guess :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, but eventually.  Also the package can be backported if you want.
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> iirc we did have hupnp on our packaging page
<Riddell> 4.6.0 is in kubuntu-ppa/backports 
<Riddell> testing needed
<ScottK> Riddell: Apparently Mark forwarded asiego to us for something regarding the Qt in Ubuntu discussion. http://nowwhatthe.blogspot.com/2011/01/collaboration-at-opensuse.html - Do you know of this?
<shadeslayer> i was wondering the same thing when i read the article this morning
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, and I forwarded it to the unity-2d developers, who haven't replied
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I think it'd be nice if the answer ended up being "Aaron, in the long run you're right and we need to figure out the lower level stuff, but in the mean time we'll use this dconf thing."
<shadeslayer> what development files does one use for mono?
<shadeslayer> libmono-devel isnt cutting it
<ScottK> One doesn't if one has any taste.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sadly qyoto bindings need them
<ScottK> Ah.  I'd ask Laney or directhex on #ubuntu-devel.
<shadeslayer> alright :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: packaging qyoto for neon?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> i think only 3-4 bindings are left
<shadeslayer> i could dep on mono-complete :P
<shadeslayer> cli-common-dev did it
<shadeslayer> ok ... bbl
<Riddell> shadeslayer: erk, how many are there?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 10 ... :S
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yowsers
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/Packaging 
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6 (not on front page yet)
<Riddell> on front page now, including banner
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: did you file a bug to sync SIP?
<Quintasan> I forgot
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> Quintasan: is it in debian now?
<Quintasan> Unless POX did some magic it should be
<Riddell> no, still in New http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<Quintasan> <POX> Quintasan: 611089, 611090, 611091, 611092, 611095, 609960, and 611072 have to be fixed before DktrKranz will unblock sip4
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<ulysses> Debian...:/
<Riddell> well can we just get the packaging and upload it?
<Quintasan> I think we could
<Quintasan> Riddell: debcheckout sip4-qt3
<Quintasan> aaaand
<shadeslayer> Riddell: banner now looks weird
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how so?
<shadeslayer> idk ... the 4.6 announcement looks out of place :(
<Quintasan> Riddell: and apply this http://paste.ubuntu.com/558573/
<Riddell> Quintasan: use paste.kde.org please
<Riddell> I can't wget with p.u.c
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i slayed yet another binding today .... so ....now there are 5 left :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: paste.kde.org for pastebinit nao
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its there!
<shadeslayer> kwait
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/3367 << put that in ~/pastebin.d
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/3368/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and then : "alias pastebinit='pastebinit -b http://paste.kde.org'" in your bashrc or whatever shell you use
<debfx> Quintasan: 4.12.1 is uploaded in debian
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> ooh
<Quintasan> What on Earth
<shadeslayer> New X stack in natty
<shadeslayer> expected b0rkage
<Riddell> yay, kdm might finally not crash on logout, right click menus might work
<Riddell> Quintasan: our current sip package has doko making a change "Stop trying to build python3 support in the python2 packages."  does this package overcome that?
<Quintasan> I think this is the stuff I was doing all the time
<debfx> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/revision/476 (from kde-packer)
<Quintasan> It is building in my pbuilder
<Quintasan> thought you will surely test it :P
<debfx> *kde-packager
<Riddell> thanks debfx, I'll upload that now
<Riddell> Quintasan: ah yes, separate python3-sip package
<Riddell> Quintasan: sip4 uploaded, thanks!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<Quintasan> Spin the bindings rulette
<Quintasan> roulette*
<Riddell> who's up for python-qt4?
<Quintasan> Riddell: MALLOC_CHECK_=3 in 4.6.0
<Quintasan> Did you read it?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes, debfx just added the fix and I'm uploading now
<Quintasan> Great.
<debfx> Riddell: I'm working on pyqt4
<Riddell> awesomeness
<ScottK> debfx: You probably saw I rebuilt it to get rid of the libpython2.6 dependency.  I've no idea if it's possible or not, but it would be nice if there were a way to convince dh_shlibsdeps it should depend on libpython{default} | libpython{non-default}.
<debfx> ScottK: it includes a plugin for qt designer which is built against the default python version
<ScottK> debfx: Would it make sense to build it for all supported python versions?
<ScottK> I guess since it's more application than module, probably not.
<Riddell> hmm, anyone know the password to the kubuntu_news account on twitter?
<ScottK> Nope.  Sorry.
<Daskreech> I suppose it's not in the wiki?
<Daskreech> :-)
<debfx> ScottK: no, unless you introduce some kind of alternative system
<Riddell> "Ok, we've sent the instructions to your email."  wonder where that goes
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  I don't.
<shadeslayer> so a bit late ... but yayy ... i have KDE 4.6 :P
<ScottK> Is the lack of kdebindings 4.6.0 in Natty on purpose?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think yes ... because of SIP
<ScottK> Quintasan: Can you make a -0ubuntu1 version of your sip4 package (same as -1 except debian/changelog) so we don't have to wait on Debian New.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I think yes, but it only requires to change the version in changelog
<Quintasan> I do not think there are any more changes since POX commited the changes I made
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.  I can do that if you can point me at the final  package.
<Quintasan> ScottK: debcheckout sip4-qt3 , apply http://paste.kde.org/3368/ and change the version
<Quintasan> I tested it with sid and natty pbuilders
<Quintasan> and it was working
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Downloads/sip4/sip-4.12.1.tar.gz
<Quintasan> So you can wget everything :)
<Riddell> "Added K3B_ENABLE_HAL_SUPPORT option to the build configuration. It allows to disable any direct calls to HAL"  http://k3b.plainblack.com/  yay
<Riddell> ScottK: sip4 in natty now
<shadeslayer> hahah ... MALLOC_CHECK kills eclipse ...
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.
<ScottK> Then we just need PyQt4 ....
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sounds good
<Riddell> ScottK: debfx is packaging pyqt4
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  We've discussed it a bit.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Can you prepare something so we'll be ready?
<ryanakca> ScottK: I'm away that weekend (grandmum's 80th), but I'll write a blurb up and pass it on to you by then
<ryanakca> Yes :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: Great.  I should be around to publish it.
<ScottK> We also need to deal with Debian bugs 611089, 611090, 611091, 611092, 611095, 609960, and 61107 in Ubuntu.
<ubottu> Debian bug 611089 in src:qgis "depends on transitonal sip4 packages" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/611089
<ubottu> Debian bug 611090 in src:scidavis "depends on transitonal sip4 packages" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/611090
<ubottu> Debian bug 611091 in src:avogadro "depends on transitonal sip4 packages" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/611091
<ubottu> Debian bug 611092 in src:calibre "depends on transitonal sip4 packages" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/611092
<ubottu> Debian bug 611095 in src:salome "depends on transitonal sip4 packages" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/611095
<ScottK> Oops.  Didn't realize it would take a list.
<Riddell> I never new so many packages used sip
<Riddell> knew
<shadeslayer> i can try and fix avogadro tonight :)
<Riddell> it's just a quick fix to the build-depends line, wouldn't take long to do them all
<shadeslayer> bbiab
 * Riddell out for a bit too
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<shadeslayer> kdewebkit is still not fixed
<shadeslayer> AJAX doesnt work as well
<shadeslayer> :'(
<\sh> shadeslayer: what doesn't work?
<shadeslayer> \sh: try rekonq + KDE 4.6 ... commenting on LP doesnt work as well as loading Ajax pages 
<\sh> shadeslayer: kde 4.6 just installs here on my mav install
<shadeslayer> ok ... the ajax part seems to be rekonq specific :|
<shadeslayer> not good
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you think you can get some Canonical/Linaro arm person to look at qtwebkit-source?  I've no idea where to even start on that one.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: latest rekonq git + Ajax works .... i just sent a mail to kdewebkit devel mailing list about the LP issue
<mfraz74> Just upgraded to KDE 4.6 on a netbook and I'm getting the error: Xsession: unable to launch "" X session --- "" not found; falling back to 
<mfraz74> default session.
<mfraz74> plus plasma desktop shell is crashing after the desktop appears
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: i think that issue ( plasma-desktop shell crashing ) was fixed
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261646 
<ubottu> KDE bug 261646 in general "Plasma crashes when having multiple desktops" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: i've only just upgraded
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: have a look at that bug report and compare backtraces :)
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: what about the xsession errors?
<shadeslayer> no idea on that
<mfraz74> can't find anything wrong in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: can you do ls /usr/share/xsessions and tell me what you have in that directory?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: kde-plasma.desktop
<mfraz74> ok, that's what i have. before that I did locate xsession and it found the file kde.desktop
<mfraz74> is something still looking for that file?
<shadeslayer> i dont think so
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: maybe #ubuntu-x knows?
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: natty or maverick?
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: maverick
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<mfraz74> it is there in my main computer with KDE 4.5.5.
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did you fix all them bugs already?
<shadeslayer> :P
<ScottK> No.  Trying to do $WORK right now.
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> because avogadro was fixed :P
<mfraz74> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264352
<ubottu> KDE bug 264352 in general "Plasma shell crashes when booting" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does rekonq have any sort of release schedule currently?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: alpha in 3 weeks
<shadeslayer> and thats when we have a feature freeze
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: copied the contents of kde-plasma.desktop to kde.desktop and i don't get the xsession error now
<shadeslayer> @_@
 * seaLne now has a very broken natty install mainly it looks like due to: phonon-backend-gstreamer : Depends: libphonon4 (= 4:4.7.0really4.4.3-0ubuntu4) but 4:4.7.0really4.4.4-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: looks like a exact dupe of kde bug 261593
<ubottu> KDE bug 261593 in widget-clock "Frequent plasma-desktop crashes [KCalCore::IncidenceBase::isReadOnly, CalendarSupport::Calendar::Private::dataChanged]" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261593
<shadeslayer> seaLne: can you update sources and try again>
<Riddell> seaLne: hmm, phonon-backend-gstreamer 4.4.4 really should have been published by now, I wonder what's up
<seaLne> shadeslayer: unfortunatly no change
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats what i was wondering :P
<Riddell> "Binary packages awaiting approval in NEW queue:"  but I approved them hours ago
<Riddell> hmm, apparantly I didn't
<Riddell> Accepting phonon-backend-gstreamer
<Riddell> ok should appear around 18:40 GMT
<Riddell> seaLne: download the .deb if you want it quicker https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/4:4.7.0really4.4.4-0ubuntu2/+buildjob/2224096
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whats the new source package for sip4-qt3
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sip4
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nothing here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sip4
<mfraz74> how do i add my bug as a duplicate of the other one?
<Riddell> well it's also stuck in New
<seaLne> Riddell: ty 1840 would have been leaving it a bit tight for leaving to get through to yours :)
<Riddell> mfraz74: Mark as Duplicate on right hand side
<Riddell> seaLne: any preference for booze?
<seaLne> i'll have car so won't really be drinking
<Riddell> irn bru it is then
<mfraz74> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> <3 irn bru
<seaLne> Riddell: should i be bringing anything?
<Riddell> seaLne: your favourite poem :)
<seaLne> one fine day in the middle of the night, two dead men got up to fight.... :-)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so apparently commenting on LP works for adawit but not for me
<shadeslayer> and the code is there in 4.6 to correct the issue
<Bugsbane> Are the 4.6 packages still rolling out to the main server? I'm getting some dependency errors on the gstreamer backend...
<Riddell> Bugsbane: for natty yes
<Bugsbane> k thx
<Riddell> 17:11 < Riddell> seaLne: download the .deb if you want it quicker https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/4:4.7.0really4.4.4-0ubuntu2/+buildjob/2224096
<Bugsbane> Awesome
<Riddell> although I don't know how complete the rest of the stack is
<Bugsbane> eta? a couple of hours? a few?
<Riddell> phonon-backend-gstreamer will be in the archive in a bit over an hour
<Bugsbane> ok. I'll just avoid rebooting then (xserver-video-all got removed and kubuntu-desktop won't install .>, lol)
<seaLne> my current problem is with apport failing to configure
<seaLne> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ulysses> seaLne: stop apport with 'sudo service apport stop', then it should be work
<Bugsbane> ack. I hate that one. I think echidnaman just posted a patch for that...
<seaLne> ulysses: tried that and it didn't
<seaLne> well actually /etc/init....
<seaLne> hmm but stopping then dpkg got it ok
<ScottK> Riddell: I can look at sip4 in New.
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: sip4 source accepted.  You can remove sip4-qt3 source only.
<Quintasan> sheytan: can has neon and blog backgrounds? ^_^
<Quintasan> sheytan: are we getting bindings any soon or the sip is not enough? >_<
<ScottK> Quintasan: Need python-qt4 too.  debfx is on it.
<Quintasan> Phew. Some more python and I would turn into an apachelogger
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: s/python/Java
<Quintasan> Java doesnt make one mad
<Quintasan> Only Pyth0rns do
<nigelb> Quintasan: Python only makes you do this --> http://xkcd.com/353/
<Quintasan> Ain't that essentially going mad?
<shadeslayer> without even opening the link i can tell its the antigravity one
<shadeslayer> *click*
<shadeslayer> see
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> it is!
<nigelb> that is the classic python xkcd!
<Quintasan> xkcd nerds
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> ive had too much xkcd 
<shadeslayer> :P
<nigelb> I think we can identify number with picture already.
<evdvelde>  hi all, trying to install kde sc 4.6, is it normal that there are broken packages? thx in advance!
<mfraz74> with the two updates i did this afternoon, i wouldn't recommend 4.6 anyway
<ScottK> Riddell: python-kde4 is uninstallable on the buildds due to some Universe depends (this is why workspace FTBFS).
<evdvelde> mfraz74: why? what is wrong?
<ulysses> evdvelde: kdebase-workspace failed to build, so there'll be broken dependencies
<mfraz74> i get a "plasma shell has crashed" error come up with both every time i boot
<evdvelde> ulysses: why have the maintainers uploaded the packages if an important build failed?
<mfraz74> kdebase-workspace is showing that it can be upgraded here to 4.6.0a
<ulysses> because they didn't know it will be fail?
<ulysses> mfraz74: Maverick or Natty?
<mfraz74> ulysses: maverick
<evdvelde> ulysses: it seems odd to start uploading packages of kde sc before everything has been build, this is bound to fail one day
<ulysses> Maverick is OK, only Natty is in trouble
<mfraz74> ulysses: ok
<ulysses> evdvelde: most of KDE can be built without kdebase-workspace, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<Riddell> ScottK: oh I though that was due to phonon
<Riddell> ScottK: just installed it in a chroot and the only universe stuff is brought in by phonon-backend-vlc, so I think it'll be fine once -gstreamer finally arrives
<ScottK> OK
<Riddell> hello Bodia 
 * Riddell retries kdebase-workspace
<Bodia> hi
<sheytan> Quintasan, don't feel in mood today, sorry ;/
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ping
<maco> Riddell: would it be possible to split akonaditray out of kdepim-runtime into its own package so that its not autoinstalled for edubuntu users? it creates an unnecessary menu entry?
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck pong
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot.
<maco> Riddell: (if you think its possible, im willing to give it a try)
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: where are we at on the docs?
<DarkwingDuck> Now that I have a computer again I can get back into this.
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: i haven't updated the wiki if that is what you are asking
<jjesse> i think i cleaned up all references to OpenOffice in both office.xml and in the kde-menus.ent file
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<jjesse> also all the entities are current
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, this wiki needs updating.
<jjesse> ummm just grab an updated branch and check ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah I just did LOL
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
 * DarkwingDuck grabs the live daily
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<apachelogger> someone broke my kmix :(
<yofel> Riddell, ScottK: got an estimate when sip will be synced? If not soon I'll copy kdebindings 4.5.90 to kubuntu-ppa/backports, since the maverick backports are currently broken since there are no 4.6 bindings
<ScottK> yofel: sip4 is in Natty.
<ScottK> yofel: I'd go ahead with the 4.5.90 bindings in any case while we wait.
<yofel> k
<debfx> ScottK: could you sponsor http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/python-qt4_4.8.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ScottK> debfx: Looking
<nixternal> how is natty shaping up? close to being usable?
<yofel> natty is fine, though xserver 1.10 is coming, so it'll be pretty broken the next few days
<nixternal> yofel: thanks for that heads up. i will wait for that then
<nixternal> is intel gfx working better in natty than it does in maverick?
<nixternal> silly amarok in the ppa doesn't have ampache built in so i am building
<ScottK> debfx: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-27
<Riddell> rbelem: you pinged?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup :-)
<Riddell> maco: yes I'm ok with splitting akonaditray out if needed, they could also just add OnlyShowIn=kde to the .desktop file, or we could just hide the desktop file, I don't think it's very useflu
<Riddell> useful
<rbelem> Riddell, i would ask you to take a look at latest change on ksambashare dolphin plugin :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: e-mail me, I can look tomorrow
<rbelem> Riddell, oki
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd rather split it out and not install it by default than hide it.  I agree it's not generally useful, but I needed it once and then it was very handy.
<Riddell> maco: ^^
<ScottK> Nice.  kdeedu needs updated to the new sip4 binary names ...
 * ScottK is doing.
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> Lost power.  May or may not get this done before I lose battery.
<DarkwingDuck> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111122222222
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck what?
<jjesse> JontheEchidna you around?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: yup
<jjesse> trying to update my natty vm through muon and keep getting an error when applying changes "Package: ureadahead error: subprocess installed post-installation script returend errr exit status 1
<DarkwingDuck> Kids got ahold of it.
<JontheEchidna> bug 680328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680328 in qapt (Ubuntu Natty) "Many postinst scripts fail using either PackageKit, or QApt" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680328
<JontheEchidna> Fix committed for the 1.1.1 release
<jjesse> ah ok
<JontheEchidna> It works fine in natty because it's relying on an APT bug to function properly
<JontheEchidna> s/natty/maverick
<jjesse> the vm is a natty vm
<JontheEchidna> yeah, my mistake
<jjesse> of you meant it works fine in maverick
<jjesse> cool thanks
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll package the patch, though, for the sake of people running natty
<jjesse> is there a way to only have 1 update available "gear" or whatever the symbol shows up if i want to run muon?
<jjesse> instead of one for kpackagekit and one for muon?
<jjesse> does that make sense?
<JontheEchidna> In KPackageKit's settings you can tell it to never check for updates. I'd recommend this anyways since its update checking settings are separate from the system's
<jjesse> ok, is that through system settings or through kpackagekit itself?
<JontheEchidna> KPackageKit itself.
<JontheEchidna> though KPK is also accessible via system settings, so it doesn't make too much difference
<jjesse> if i run an apt-get update then will i only get the update icon in the taskbar for muon and not packagekit?
<JontheEchidna> if everything is working you should
<jjesse> cool will have to test it :)
<jjesse> on a side note running my Kubuntu VM in seamless mode on my windows 7 laptop is pretty cool
<jjesse> does anyone else have problems w/ rekonq crashing everytime you launch it?  (natty)
<JontheEchidna> not me
<jjesse> hrmm
<jjesse> get a crash right away "Executable:rekonq PID: 1853 signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<ScottK-droid> kdebindings needs at least a rebuild and maybe updating for the new sip4.
<ScottK-droid> That's currently blocking kdeedu from building in Natty.
<ScottK-droid> I'm hoping someone with electricity can take care of it
<ScottK-droid> If not, I'll do it once I get power back as long as I haven't frozen in the meantime.
<nixternal> ScottK: having fun there in MD?
<nixternal> you guys getting nailed with snow or something?
<valorie> are you laughing at his pain, nixternal?
<nixternal> i live in chicago, he doesn't even know pain
<valorie> lol
<nixternal> we get tornados and blizzards here in 2 days. ie. new years eve we had tornados, and on new years day we had a blizzard
<valorie> my sympathy
<nixternal> that was the craziest shit i ever witnessed in my life
<valorie> our winter came right before Thanksgiving
<valorie> now it seems like spring
<nixternal> and today, we saw 2 wolves pimping on the hill behind our house
<nixternal> where are you at again?
<valorie> south of Seattle
<nixternal> i wish it were spring here. i can wait to get out and ride my bike on some roads.
<nixternal> ahh, fun times
<valorie> I'm sure scott wishes you there, riding
<valorie> oll
<valorie> haha, typo
<nixternal> http://www.abdcycling.com/events/ttseries.html  <- I am directing and racing in this event, so that is why I have been pretty much gone for the past couple of months. and of course summer time i am nowhere to be found, unless you know where i ride my bike :)
<valorie> so is Emanuel gonna be your mayor soon?
<nixternal> hope not
<nixternal> hope they don't let him on the ballot
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I'm watching the Daily Show bit on it
<nixternal> chicago and crook county need a change big time. the democrats have ruled it forever, and they both are a) the brokest city in the US and b) the brokest county in the US. I live in Republican land in DuPage county and we have to much money they are putting bike lanes in bathrooms now
<nixternal> ahh, i am dvr'ing it so i will watch it later
<nixternal> though, the mafia probably has a bit to do with that as well
<valorie> ya think?
<valorie> I think usually the city in the middle is poor, the surrounding cities/counties are wealthier
<valorie> even Seattle is like that
<nixternal> i am just glad that obama took the director from the worst school district in the united states and put him charge of the Department of Education
<nixternal> Seattle is rich compared to Chicago
<nixternal> and now we are losing Oprah. holy hell this place will implode on itself :D
<valorie> poor people tend to go to cities
 * persia suggests that city taxes are why those who can afford transportation choose to be outside city limits.
<nixternal> the poor people are getting pushed out of chicago. they now live in areas like aurora, elgin, and rockford. who now have as high of a crime rate, if not higher, than chicago
<valorie> Seattle is being taken over by yuppies
<nixternal> i still prefer public transportation here to be honest. it is just that damn good
<valorie> so I guess it's a cycle
<nixternal> yeah, chicago is also being taken over by the yuppies and the hipsters
<valorie> cycle, haha
<nixternal> i see one more person wearing skinny jeans, i am going to knock them in the head :)
<valorie> rofl
<Daskreech> places have a higher crime rate than chicago?
<nixternal> crime rate in chicago has dropped. of course the police superintendant wants everyone to believe that is his doing and the cpd's doing, but we all know it is because they have kicked those committing crimes out in to the western suburbs
<valorie> Compton?
<nixternal> compton isn't bad unless you get off a main road
<valorie> haha
<nixternal> when i worked for at&t myself and 2 others decided to road trip it to LA for a weekend. we had to check out compton, watts, crenshaw and all of the places we saw in the movies. most of it was actually really nice
<valorie> yeah, I don't believe the TV news until I check it out myself
<nixternal> what scared the shit out of us was over by the dodger's stadium when we tried to stop at a mcdonalds to go to the bathroom. we had about 50 latinos chasing us and flashing gang signs at us. and 50 isn't an exageration either. i laid down in the back seat
<valorie> a Cali friend of mine told me that the gangs are all dying out now
<nixternal> the thing that surprised me about LA. places like Watts, Compton, and Englewood were fairly clean and nice, and hollywood was dirty as hell
<valorie> since almost everyone has a semi-legal weed dealer
<Daskreech> cause they are bored or cause they are dying?
<valorie> they've lost their market
<nixternal> ahh, you gotta watch gangland on a&e. all about the crack in la :D
<valorie> of course there is still meth
<valorie> so they still have *something*
<nixternal> i can't believe that crystal meth hasn't gotten big here in chicago. you go an hour south or west, holy hell. people the size of toothpicks missing their teeth and stealing whatever they can just to get their fix
<valorie> it's a horrible drug
<nixternal> my cousin lives south of seattle somewhere (trailer trash) and there is meth everywhere there
<valorie> so terribly addictive
<valorie> yes, it's awful here
<nixternal> i watched on a&e the meth thing...who would want to do that crap? sure, you stay up for days, but you are constantly paranoid
<valorie> goddam idiots make pot illegal
<valorie> and then people move to meth
<valorie> which is actually bad
<valorie> heroin, etc
<nixternal> when i say trailer trash, i mean a 5th wheel from the 50's...just crap. i have family in michigan who live in the prefabbed house (aka trailer or mobile home or double wide) and they aren't white trash. they are hillbilly as hell though
<valorie> dang it, sorry for being so off-topic
<DarkwingDuck> Hey nixternal 
<nixternal> wasabi DarkwingDuck 
<DarkwingDuck> Happy :D
<nixternal> i hear jamaica is ganged out too. i watched a thing on tv where some big time gangster was killed
<nixternal> don't know how recent it was though, but it was in kingston and i thought of you
<nixternal> i hate when people send me emails of shit i already know and fixed a week ago. damn cycling people, some are dumb as a bag of hammers
<nixternal> ok, midnight snack time. i am starving
<valorie> schmecken Sie gut!
<valorie> did you get your laptop, DarkwingDuck?
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> It's a bit insane lol
<DarkwingDuck> But, I'm enjoying it.
<DarkwingDuck> It's bigger then I'm used to but I'm getting over it 
<valorie> one of these days you are going to give me some work, right?
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, now that I'm back online and full force. Tomorrow I'm reviewing everything.
<DarkwingDuck> You going to be around tomorrow night?
<valorie> actually, I'm going to a movie
<valorie> however, I'll probably be back by about this time
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I should have more.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'm just about done with my Amarok Handbook
<valorie> knock on wood
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet
<valorie> speaking of which, back to it
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<Daskreech> nixternal: when was that?
<markey> apachelogger: Riddell: shadeslayer:
<markey> Ryan Paul wants to do a review of KDE 4.6
<markey> do we have an ETA for 4.6 backport for Maverick?
<markey> he would like to use that, on Kubuntu
<markey> (Ryan Paul is the FOSS journalist from Ars Technica)
<Trouble`> It's already in Kubuntu Backports isn't it?
<Trouble`> I'm sure Riddell said he copied it across yesterday
<ulysses> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=maverick
<ulysses> It was done before Natty
<markey> thanks guys
<Riddell> yes it's already there, see kubuntu.org
<ulysses> "The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding."
<ulysses> :P
<valorie> down for me too
<valorie> as is ubuntu.com
<valorie> drooooooooooopal troubles
<markey> Riddell: I'm not seeing 4.6 final here...
<markey> I just did an update/upgrade
<markey> no KDE
<markey> still RC2
<markey> and Ryan is bitching about Launchpad servers being slow
<markey> he could use a mirror, no?
<markey> https://identi.ca/notice/63017507
<Riddell> markey: do you have backports PPA enabled?  it's not the same one as the betas were in
<Riddell> there's no mirrors of PPAs
<markey> ooooh
<markey> thanks
<markey> that would be it
<Riddell> and since all our websites are down I'm guessing there's a problem with canonical's hosting currently
<ejat> hmm .. i got 565kB/s from the launchpad .. 
<Riddell> anyway back when I was a lad 60 k/s was fast! :)
<valorie> Riddell: it isn't httpd, it's the drupal
<valorie> maybe they are upgrading or something
<markey> Riddell: hehe. good point. I remember good old times with those U.S. Robotics modems, I'm not even sure anymore how fast they were
<markey> where "fast" is a bit of a stretch
<valorie> we had a 9600 one
<ejat> ouch .. now getting slow .. :) 
<ejat> 53kB/s ... hehe 
<valorie> that was soooo much faster than 300baud!
<valorie> I could type faster than 300 baud
<markey> so, Ryan seems to be really impressed with KWin performance, "even in Virtualbox"
<markey> no idea why he is using a VM
<markey> but, meh
 * markey mumbles something about doing the work that the KDE Promo Team should be supposed to do, *mumble mumble*
<markey> for Promo, it is sort of important to keep direct contact with key journalist figures
<markey> Aseigo knows how to play the game
<markey> *mumbles* our current board is not all that active in that area, *grumble*
<Riddell> debfx: how is pyqt doing?  kdeedu is the last SC module to compile and is waiting on it
<debfx> Riddell: pyqt is already in the archive
<Riddell> debfx: dood, you're awesome
<Riddell> well I guess kdebindings is next on the todo list
<Riddell> guten tag bulldog98 
<Riddell> kdebindings compiling here, that's a good start :)
<Riddell> it compiled!
<Riddell> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4380 "Favourite IRC Client" poll
<Tm_T> only those options? (:
<Tm_T> I don't know it it would work with choice "other" so ye, I suppose those options would do
<bertoldofonseca> Hi guys..
<bertoldofonseca> I want to report a missing files on the server
<Riddell> hi bertoldofonseca, what's up?
<Tm_T> bertoldofonseca: hi, please detail what and where and why (:
<bertoldofonseca> I migth realize the problem
<bertoldofonseca> the Brazilian server is missing two files.
<bertoldofonseca> I found then on US server.
<bertoldofonseca> The files are in the ntrack module
<bertoldofonseca> the version 008 in not published on the brazilian servers.
<Tm_T> ah, then it's just a mirror being out of sync
<Riddell> that'll be a mirror issue, I expect it'll sort itself out, otherwise you can try notifying on #ubuntu-mirrors
<Riddell> see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Mirrors
<Tm_T> mirror states should be here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<bertoldofonseca> OK.... thank you guys
<shadeslayer> Riddell: looks like you had a good time at the release party :D
<Riddell> all thanks to Rabbie
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> sigh ... this makes me want to switch to chromium http://i.imgur.com/z5uer.png
<Riddell> nooo!  who else will forward our rekonq bugs?!
<shadeslayer> heheh 
<shadeslayer> i was just testing out their new notification stuff
<Riddell> besides it wouldn't be a difficult feature to add to rekonq, it's part of the HTML5 spec I believe
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its really up to gmail
<shadeslayer> theyve enabled it for chrom* as of now
<shadeslayer> thats google being evil i say
<shadeslayer> using Jahvah in their phones
<shadeslayer> not sharing v8 tech
<shadeslayer> enabling kool features for chrom* and leaving out other browsers
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how do you mean they've enabled it in chome?  you just go to the settings page in GMail and turn on notifications
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes, but if you read the blogpost ... its just available for chrome
<shadeslayer> This functionality is currently only available for people using Google Chrome, but we’re working to make notifications part of the standard Web platform.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: try commenting on this bug with rekonq https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/+bug/682959
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 682959 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "rekonq Launchpad error " [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: gives me "[object Object]"
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: adawit says it works for him ...
<shadeslayer> doesnt work for me either
<Riddell> is he using trunk kdewebkit?
<shadeslayer> idk ....
<shadeslayer> he did implement customRequest for 4.6
<shadeslayer> which *should* fix this issue
<shadeslayer> im sending him more debug logs
<Riddell> damn, kdebindings failed on arm with evil looking error
<Riddell> NCommander: able to have a look at that sometime? ^^
<Riddell> at least qtwebkit build on arm
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/3437 << any ideas what is going wrong?
<shadeslayer> ive sent the same logs to adawit
<Riddell> I've no idea
 * shadeslayer cant see a customRequest being sent :S
<shadeslayer> LOL
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think i found our issue
<shadeslayer> webkitkde is outdate
<shadeslayer> *outdated
<shadeslayer> Version: 0.9~svn1127626-0ubuntu2
<markey> Mamarok: got 4.6 final already?
<markey> I somehow have the wrong repo active, I think
<markey> beta, instead of backports, or so
<markey> gonna fix that after lunch
<shadeslayer> markey: you need backports for final 4.6 release
<shadeslayer> beta backports is just for beta releases :)
<markey> ah
<markey> ok thx
<Mamarok> markey: yes, since yesterday
 * Riddell would really like to know why PyQt_qreal_double isn't working
<Riddell> NCommander: what was all that stuff about Qt issus at the start of your meeting?
<NCommander> Riddell: Qt is badly broken on ARM
<NCommander> Riddell: and why I think KDE might not be working properly on ARM ATM either
<Riddell> NCommander: what's broken about Qt?
<NCommander> Riddell: it doesn't work right on ARM :-). Segfaults
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think I'll just disable libqtscript-phonon in qtscriptgenerator
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can haz moniez for Neon?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mono-devel compiles kdebindings 4.6 fine
<shadeslayer> ok 
<shadeslayer> i just switched it with mono-devel
<shadeslayer> sadly i broke qyoto with my last upload
<shadeslayer> and the builders are choked
<shadeslayer>  !find shared_ptr.hpp
<ubottu> File shared_ptr.hpp found in libboost1.40-dev, libboost1.42-dev
 * Riddell uploads k3b, we are hal clean!
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/usr/lib/mono/qyoto/qt-dotnet.dll'
<shadeslayer> sigh
<skfin> RIP HAL
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: see bottom of /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/khtmlrc for the control key issue
<shadeslayer> haaha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah i fixed it :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/3459/ << does that look like a packaging issue on our side?
<Riddell> jr@gallus:~/src/4.6.0/kdebindings/kdebindings-4.6.0/debian>grep /usr/lib/mono/qyoto/qt-dotnet.dll *
<Riddell> not-installed:./usr/lib/mono/qyoto/qt-dotnet.dll
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<Riddell> it wouldn't be needed when they were all in the same source but now they're separate I guess it is
<shadeslayer> im wondering why is it not installed
<shadeslayer> we isntall *everything*
<shadeslayer> *install
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/qyoto-ubuntu/view/head:/project-neon-qyoto.install
<shadeslayer> sigh
<andrunko> Riddell, merged your tp-qt4 patch and made a new release, changed it a bit as the tests don't need to link against QtGui
<shadeslayer> i have to manually add them
<Riddell> andrunko: great, thanks
<andrunko> thank you for the patch :)
<Riddell> andrunko: is http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Telepathy-Qt4 abandoned?
<andrunko> probably, I don't remember last time someone updated it 
<andrunko> will update
<Riddell> andrunko: are Telepathy-Qt4 releases announced somewhere?
<andrunko> Riddell, http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/telepathy
<andrunko> Riddell, used git --author to apply your patch http://git.collabora.co.uk/?p=telepathy-qt4.git;a=commitdiff;h=58dab1461d66469c1b3092e91f78958ee133af94
<Riddell> ooh I'll be famous :)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you test commenting on LP with konqueror and kwebkitpart?
<andrunko> Riddell, hahah
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do we even have any IM client which uses Telepathy?
<andrunko> Quintasan, the guys on #kde-telepathy are working hard to make a release, you may want to check there
<Riddell> Quintasan: indeed kde-telepathy bits are all still in development, it's been a long time coming but maybe it'll happen soon
<Quintasan> I hope, Kopete is getting annoying and I can't find any better or similar alternative
<Quintasan> or it will be Kopete with Telepathy support?
<Quintasan> andrunko: ^. Also, who do thank for Kopete KRunner magic?
<andrunko> Quintasan, no idea
<andrunko> afaik kopete tp support is not maintained anymore
<Quintasan> andrunko: so it will be an entirely new IM client?
<andrunko> they are replacing it with new components, kde-tp-call-ui, kde-tp-msg-ui, etc
<Quintasan> awesome
<andrunko> Quintasan, I am not following kde-tp dev too much, I only support them by maintaining tp-qt4 :)
<Quintasan> andrunko: Any place I can file a feature request?
<andrunko> join #kde-telepathy, they should have all the info you need :)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Quintasan> You broke something again shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kdebindings is all sorts of messed up
<Quintasan> sheytan: *poke poke*
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: any idea how to make stuff install into /opt/project-neon from /usr/lib?
<Quintasan> sheytan: That's nothing new.
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> sheytan: install files?
<shadeslayer> tab complete fail
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: not working
<Quintasan> herp
<Quintasan> sheytan: copypasta ur install
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/3463/
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> thats what is working
<Quintasan> GOD DAMN U TABS
<shadeslayer> everything else fails
<shadeslayer> and we need those dll's for kimono
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: why on earth some files get placed in usr? didn't u set the build path in rules?
<shadeslayer> im pretty sure i saw something that could move files
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i did .. but dh_install --list-missing shows those files as missing
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I think it is broken
<Quintasan> Why don't you just damn download the deb, do debc <package.deb>?
<Quintasan> or "dpkg -X <package>.deb LOLTMP"?
<shadeslayer> what would that accomplish?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kimono needs the dll's
 * shadeslayer runs magic through dh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You would see if the files are there and dh_install --list-missing is no good or you are no good :P
<shadeslayer> muwhaha
<shadeslayer> im so awesum
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can shadeslayer do something like "usr/lib/mono/gac/phonon/*/phonon.dll /opt/project-neon" in install files?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: already did
 * Quintasan tried that in the past but it was working on a "lol random" mode
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: usr/lib/mono/* debian/tmp/opt/project-neon/usr/lib/mono/*
<shadeslayer> and vila
<shadeslayer> *voila
<Quintasan> I see what you did there
<Quintasan> Pray it works all the time
<shadeslayer> its magick
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> magic keeps neon together
<Quintasan> MAGIK
<Quintasan> how many times do I have to fix it for you?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/trollface/
<Quintasan> use this
<Quintasan> It's a stress reliver
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> Apparently, it leaks memory
<Quintasan> Dunno how but apachelogger claims it is
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> how does one check the contents of a deb
 * Quintasan c++'s skills are around 0
<shadeslayer> kdebindings is making me krazy
<Quintasan> debc <changes file>
<shadeslayer>     trollImage = new QLabel;
<shadeslayer> that leaks mem
<shadeslayer>     QVBoxLayout *layout = new QVBoxLayout;
<shadeslayer> too
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: now fix ^^
<Quintasan> How do I make it not to leak mem?
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: set a parent widget to both of them
<shadeslayer> so when the parent widget is destroyed their children are too
<Quintasan> Parent widget? like what, QWindow?
<shadeslayer> you allocate the QVBoxLayout and QLabel mem... but you do not delete them
<Quintasan> wait
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whatever is your parent widget
<shadeslayer> !find debc
<ubottu> Found: cdebconf, debconf, debconf-doc, debconf-english, debconf-i18n, debconf-utils, libdebconf-kde-dbg, libdebconf-kde-dev, libdebconf-kde0, libdebconfclient0 (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=debc&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<shadeslayer> -.-
<Quintasan> Isn't that Trollface::Trollface(QWidget *parent) : QWidget(parent) making the parent widget?
<shadeslayer> thats the constructor!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: devscripts
<Quintasan> I have to create a new QWidget and add the rest to it OR I can make em delete themselves?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> QLabel trollImage = new QLabel(this);
<shadeslayer> try that ^^
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> QLabel *trollImage = new QLabel(this);
<shadeslayer> stupid key doesnt get pressed properly
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: same for QVBoxlayout
<Quintasan> ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> wel
<Quintasan> also, how do I check for memeleaks? valgrind was it?
<shadeslayer> you could create the Layout first and set the layout to be the parent of the label, but idk if the signature permits it
<JontheEchidna> yay, sshaskpass and pinentry work again
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep .. valgrind --full-mem-check
<Quintasan> Segfaults on pressing button
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: maverick?
<JontheEchidna> natty
<shadeslayer> awww
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: backtrace?
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> can't start from GDB
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How do I debug this stuff?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/3464
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/3465/
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> wrong package
<shadeslayer> you have a breakpoint set
<Quintasan> I didn't set anything
<shadeslayer> Temporary breakpoint 1, main (argc=1, argv=0x7fffffffe0e8) at main.cpp:8
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> silly gdb
<Quintasan> setting things without asking me
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/3466/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whatcha think of that ^^
<Quintasan> That it looks good? I don't know the structure of kdebindings now
<Quintasan> I just build em or not :P
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> im a bit confused about : " usr/lib/mono/* debian/tmp/opt/project-neon/usr/lib/mono/*  " or the other way round : " debian/tmp/opt/project-neon/usr/lib/mono/*  usr/lib/mono/*   "
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> ur pastebin.d for kde doesnt work shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: huh
<Quintasan> it says, Unknown service
<Quintasan> Please file a bug if you want to paste.kde.org to be included
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: put the config file in /etc/pastebin.d/
<shadeslayer> and try
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/3467
<Quintasan> I can tell it fails at the if( stuff
<Quintasan> I have an idea why but tell me :P
<Quintasan> in4 crap code
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it fails as in?
<Quintasan> segfaults?
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: stop herping me and help me out lol
<shadeslayer> heh
 * shadeslayer is thinking
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: im pretty sure you have a breakpoint set via qtcreator or something
<Quintasan> I don't have qtcreator
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> something else is setting a breakpoint then
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you try running the app from konsole?
<Quintasan> zsh: segmentation fault  ./App1
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes.  ~10 inches of heavy slushy snow that started just before the evening rush.
 * Quintasan can't understand why he is having hard time with oop
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: remove the this from QVBoxLayout
<Quintasan> and pointers
<ScottK> Just getting power back and things restarted.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you help me with this install file issue?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: segfaults
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: same line?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Maybe a bit later.  Power just cam back on and I'm trying to get everything restarted.
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: dunno, it fails at the same thing
<Quintasan> pressing the "Problem, officer?" button
<Quintasan> which triggers Troll()
<shadeslayer> wait .... they have power cuts in america? o_o
<Quintasan> Which triggers trollImage->isHidden()
<Quintasan> I bet it is something basic I'm forgetting now
<Quintasan> Y U SEGFAULT TROLLFACE?
<Quintasan> ...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude .. why do you use the whole QtGui class in the headers? o_o
<Quintasan> Why not? Less to type
<Quintasan> It's just a stupid app to troll users
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> which it does perfectly leaking mem
<shadeslayer> increases compile time
<shadeslayer> thats all im saying
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: look at build queue
<Quintasan> more importantly, what is wrong with source
<shadeslayer> i want this to happen when we complete Project Neon
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It is stuffed by Python or PN
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> koffice is building o_o
<Quintasan> Not really hard to guess now that we started DAILY builds :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: y u no help me fix the mem leak? :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i need full sources tar balled
<shadeslayer> now upload somewhere
<shadeslayer> and i shall download
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/trollface.tar.gz
 * Quintasan bets the whole code is actually crap
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how about Java-KDE bindings?
<shadeslayer> altho
<shadeslayer> i will not maintain them in Project-Neon :>
<ScottK> Riddell: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62976003/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.kdebindings_4:4.6.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz looks concerning.
<ScottK> Any ideas on that?
<ScottK> Maybe now that phonon is released apachelogger might look at it.
<ScottK> In the mean time, I'm going to go figure out why the arm boxen didn't come back after we got power back.
 * Trouble` joins Harald Sitter's Groupies :D
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what for?
<apachelogger> KDE should just be redone in java period
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: while we are at it can we toss in some perl?
<apachelogger> -.-
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<apachelogger> actually there were perl bindings at some point
<DarkwingDuck> But why Java?
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... figured that.
<apachelogger> anyhow, adding new bindings is rather trivial with smoke magic
<apachelogger> all sorts of wicked that smoke thing is
<DarkwingDuck> Da
<ScottK> Because we need to use something evil and not-sufficiently-free so Gnome will have a reason to exist.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any thoughts on the bindings problem on armel?
<Riddell> ScottK: no :(  bug 708714
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 708714 in KDE Bindings "pykde fails to compile on ARM" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708714
<apachelogger> ScottK: I wonder what that gtk plunder is really
<yofel> java? kill java with fire! please!
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> yofel: are you asking to be kicked or something?
<yofel> or someone fix https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2192839
<apachelogger> unbelivable!
<yofel> although LP is probably to blame there
<apachelogger> ScottK: I blame that on sip or the pykde sip files
<apachelogger> there is nothing odd about that function at all
<apachelogger> returns QList<double>
<apachelogger> also it holds a QList<double>
 * apachelogger wastes some precious disk space that could be used for pr0n on kdebindings
<apachelogger>     QList<double>           majorTickMarks () const;
<apachelogger> from the sip file
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hold on
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes but as I say in bug 708714 that shouldn't matter
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 708714 in KDE Bindings "pykde fails to compile on ARM" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708714
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> Riddell: the interesting bit is how this affects akonadi actually
<apachelogger> maybe they assign the return value to QList<qreal>
<apachelogger> that ought to fail I suppose
<apachelogger> ./akonadi/akonadimod.sip:%Import kdeui/kdeuimod.sip
<apachelogger> ./kdeui/kdeuimod.sip:%Include kplotaxis.sip
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> still kplot* does not touch qreal at all
 * apachelogger is clueless why sip falls over
<ScottK> apachelogger: The armel boxen are back up and running if you need to test build something.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I couldn't see any notable difference between kdebindings 4.6.0 and 4.5.90 which compiled fine
<Riddell> so it's probably something in sip or pyqt
<Riddell> but it does rather screw up any hope of having arm for alpha 2
<debfx> does kdesudo have a maintainer?
<ScottK> debfx: It is formally Tonio, but he hasn't been around much. 
<apachelogger> Riddell: my bets are on sippy
<debfx> ScottK: that's unfortunate, I have a fix for bug #400851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400851 in kdesudo (Ubuntu) "KdeSudo not longer accepts the password" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400851
<debfx> would be nice to push a new release
<apachelogger> anyone on natty around?
<debfx> ScottK: could you open the tasks on the bug
<apachelogger> debfx: do you haz commit access to kdesudo?
<ScottK> I think Riddell might.
<debfx> apachelogger: yep laptop runs natty and I don't have commit access
<apachelogger> ditch me the patchy then, so I can apply it up the stream
<apachelogger> debfx: also, does amarok start with phonong-gstreamer?
<debfx> apachelogger: yes it starts fine
<debfx> but crashes when I want to search for new codecs
<debfx> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/3498/
<apachelogger> oh :O
<apachelogger> debfx: got a backtracy?
<apachelogger> debfx: looking at the patch I just remembered that someone should redo kdesudo with proper formatting :P
<apachelogger> and bring it upstream to KDE
<debfx> apachelogger: I haven't installed the debug package
<apachelogger> debfx: well, install them :P
<apachelogger> mr dbginstaller actually can help you with that
<apachelogger> oh how I love that nice fella
<debfx> apachelogger: can it also speed up my internet connection? :/
<debfx> downloading with 30 kb/s ...
 * apachelogger waves his fist in the general direction of kdesudo
<apachelogger> debfx: oh dear
<apachelogger> now that is slow
<apachelogger> like back in the old days
<CIA-40> [kdesudo] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110127233418-vf5oumngwhqn8rru * (debian/changelog kdesudo/kdesudo.cpp) Fix password encoding problem (LP: #400851) Patch donated by Philip Muškovac.
<debfx> apachelogger: I haven't changed my name but that's okay :D
<apachelogger> whoops
<apachelogger> debfx: sry
 * apachelogger should go to bed apparently
<CIA-40> [kdesudo] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110127233853-cphp47ryqge21hli * debian/changelog Patch donated by Felix Geyer.
<debfx> apachelogger: no problem, I think you can delete the debian/ folder anyway
<apachelogger> yes yes
<apachelogger> dreadful upstreams and their debian folders :P
<debfx> indeed, we are a bad upstream to ourselves ^^
<ScottK> New kdepim needing packaged ...
<maco> ScottK: is it getting akonadi-kmail?
<ScottK> No.  4.4.10
<maco> ohok
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-28
<apachelogger> debfx: I find bug 696345 quite valid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696345 in KdeSudo "kdesudo does not warn about fruther commands" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696345
<apachelogger> the proposed solution is the crap though
<apachelogger> ideally there would just be a config file to deactivate kdesudo session foobar
<apachelogger> also it is not a security vulnerability
<debfx> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> debfx: to give people their windows feeling back
<apachelogger> also there is a security implication from the session stuff
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> say you do something using kdesudo
<apachelogger> then leave the machine unattended
<apachelogger> one could screw you big time at that point
<apachelogger> without kdesudo session stuff they could just screw that one profile
<apachelogger> so, since it is considerable little effort to actually implement such a feature I would be in favor of doing it once someone finds the time
<debfx> maybe also add a kill switch like sudo
<apachelogger> there is
<apachelogger> kdesudo -s or somesuch
<debfx> ah, yes
<debfx> why isn't it it called -k like in sudo ^^
<apachelogger> prolly kdesu has the same option :P
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger>   -s                        Stop the daemon (forgets all passwords)
<apachelogger> from kdesu
<debfx> oh dear: "--nonewdcop               Use existing DCOP server"
<debfx> ah the dcop code is commented out
<apachelogger> dcop ftw
<apachelogger> life used to be so much simpler with it -.-
<CIA-40> [dragonplayer] sitter * 1217597 * branches/KDE/4.6/kdemultimedia/dragonplayer/src/app/ (mainWindow.cpp mainWindow.h stateChange.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-40> Also supress screen power management when watching a film. Please note that this
<CIA-40> currently does not seem to work on 4.6 as powerdevil does not seem to actually
<CIA-40> [dragonplayer] sitter * 1217599 * trunk/KDE/kdemultimedia/dragonplayer/src/app/ (mainWindow.cpp mainWindow.h stateChange.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-40> Forward port r1217597. Also supress screen power management when watching a
<CIA-40> film. Please note that this currently does not seem to work on 4.6 as powerdevil
<debfx> apachelogger: do you know why dragonplayer (optionally) uses xine directly?
<apachelogger> dvdmenu shit
<apachelogger> to be killed dead with phonon 4.5
<debfx> does that actually work when using a non-xine phonon backend?
<apachelogger> debfx: when did the codec installer crash appear?
<apachelogger> before the installer dialog appeared?
<apachelogger> debfx: no
<apachelogger> dragon actually has error messages talking about xine :D
<apachelogger> most fun application evar ^^
<debfx> aha, so we can drop the xine dependency then
<debfx> apachelogger: I can't reproduce the crash anymore after upgrading and installing the debug packages
<apachelogger> well, if you could tell me a bit about what happened... ;)
<apachelogger> oh
<Daskreech> apachelogger: It is valid for it to be coded to use xine
<apachelogger> I think I know why and what and when
<debfx> I push the play button, the codec dialog pops up, amarok crashes
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that is odd
<apachelogger> anyhow
<Daskreech> (I know that's not one of the objectives of Dragon Just saying)
<apachelogger> the package is missing a vital fixy
<apachelogger> see kde-packager list
<apachelogger> debfx: are you sure you did not maybe switch to another song while the installer was at work?
<debfx> apachelogger: yes, I didn't even click on the codec dialog
<apachelogger> odd enough
<debfx> apachelogger: amarok crashed again: http://paste.kde.org/3504/
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> that is not my fault at all
<apachelogger> haah
<apachelogger> debfx: surely there were more threads though?
<debfx> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/3505/
<apachelogger> yep yep yep
<apachelogger> I did not break it
<debfx> apachelogger: what amarok fix is missing?
<apachelogger> it is the crappy qtwebkit shadeslayer was complaining about earlier
<apachelogger> debfx: phonon-backend-gstreamer fix
<apachelogger> debfx: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon-gstreamer/repository/revisions/3784b33b487a7db3f526a59a384d9a978be745fd
<debfx> apachelogger: do we need the amarok vlc fix that markey suggested?
<apachelogger> not if vlc 1.1.6 lands in the natty machine
<JontheEchidna> !info vlc natty
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1374 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<apachelogger> not needed then
<apachelogger> also it is sort of limited in scope anyway
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://tinyurl.com/4es2b9c teh surprise
<apachelogger> is it pr0n?
<JontheEchidna> nop
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are wicked
<apachelogger> and underdocumented :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<JontheEchidna> I'll get around to that :P
 * debfx wonders why libqtwebkit4-dbg went from 400 MB to 5 MB
<JontheEchidna> & once I figure out how to get data files from the archive it'll be a suitable class for implementing a thumbnailer with
<apachelogger> debfx: not containg crao?
<apachelogger> debfx: or maybe lzma'd?
<JontheEchidna> (the .ar data archive)
<persia> JontheEchidna, Why QLatin1String: can't most of those be unicode?
<persia> (in practice, for Ubuntu, it doesn't matter today, but still)
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> man, non-latin characters for source package names and the like would be a pain
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> valid point though
<JontheEchidna> I could see section and priority maybe getting l10n'd
<apachelogger> + QL1S in a lib's return is evil I believe
<JontheEchidna> but at least section isn't really meant to be human-readable in the first place
<apachelogger> for exactly that reason
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dont think l10n'd
<apachelogger> think local distro
<apachelogger> say a french makes a debian distro for french people ;)
<persia> e.g. BlankOn (although that's not French)
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<debfx> apachelogger: the crash isn't amarok related, qtwebkit is completely broken
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: may I be naggy?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> debfx: that is what I said, is it not? ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why do you use @since but \return?
<JontheEchidna> cargo cult apidox
<apachelogger> pardon?
<JontheEchidna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult_programming
<JontheEchidna> but for doxygen :P
<apachelogger> how dreadful
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: get your style fixed man :P
<apachelogger> also, while I am at it.... technically that ctor there is not a defautl ctor :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: google default constructor c++ ibm
<kubotu> Results for default constructor c++ ibm: 1. Default constructors (C++ only): http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/comphelp/v8v101/topic/com.ibm.xlcpp8a.doc/language/ref/cplr376.htm | 2. Default constructors (C++ only): http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/cellcomp/v101v121/topic/com.ibm.xlcpp101.cell.doc/language_ref/cplr376.html
<kubotu> 3. Initializing base classes and members (C++ only) - IBM: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/comphelp/v8v101/topic/com.ibm.xlcpp8a.doc/language/ref/cplr388.htm
<apachelogger> there ya go
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I hope you see where this is leading
<apachelogger> :D
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> ...faulty software... :P
<JontheEchidna> It was suprisingly easy to implement: http://gitweb.kde.org/libqapt.git/blob/92e1838ae6baf0c40ca8ccade3d4b59a149ae500:/src/debfile.cpp
<JontheEchidna> Getting files from the .ar data archive will be a bit harder though
<persia> Wouldn't libdpkg be the handy way to dig those out?
<apachelogger> persia: last I checked it did not provide anything useful in that direction
<persia> Ugh.  Oh well.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, on that tought ... what debfile is missing is file listing ^^
<apachelogger> that is where dpkg-deb code gets dirty btw
<apachelogger> like even if they did not have a horrible code style (if one wants to call it style) :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, file listing will also require me to extract the .ar somewhere
<JontheEchidna> in fact, if you wanted to search for an icon for a thumbnailer you'd need to search the filelist for things that have paths like icons would
<apachelogger> well, it is ugly that's for sure
<apachelogger> maemo has app icons embedded in a special control field IIRC
<apachelogger> makes all sorts of sense IMHO
<JontheEchidna> I would like an Enhances-Description field to describe how $package enhances $otherpackage
<JontheEchidna> which I could then use for listings addons for $otherpackage
<JontheEchidna> oh btw, QtGStreamer is way way way more pleasant to use than regular-flavor gstreamer
<valorie> new minty taste?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is just because you are one of them people who do not like glib c apis :P
<JontheEchidna> kill glib with fire!
<JontheEchidna> look at its beauty compared to glib-based ugliness: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/repository/revisions/5af860db72a411337e7792f52475d2ed953d1f0e/diff/utils/qapt-gst-helper/GstMatcher.cpp
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax_dq4DZk4A
 * apachelogger needs to establish a policy ensuring that people only show him java code from now on
<valorie> Riddell was right, you're becoming a Jahvuh Witness
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> look at the ugly code there
<apachelogger> how could I not
<apachelogger> stupid C*
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_WI0VI7aIw
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: I'm here, btw
<valorie> and I'll be around tomorrow night
<devurandom> Hi!
<devurandom> Where is the repository with the packaging scripts for kubuntu-ppa/backports?
<Riddell> afiestas__: but reports by slashdot comments http://tech.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1969946&cid=35028236
<Riddell> devurandom: there's no packaging scripts
<devurandom> How did you package then? Not by hand I assume...
<Riddell> we keep the packaging in bzr, check it out, add a new changelog, and build
<devurandom> Well, "in bzr" sounds like what I am searching for.
<devurandom> Where is that code located, though?
<Riddell> bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/kdetoys/ubuntu
<Riddell> see http://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<devurandom> Thanks Riddell!
<Riddell> devurandom: what's your interest, are you going to become an elite Kubuntu Ninja?
<devurandom> No, I am searching for a patch against the plasma-overlay configuration widget, that allows configuring the background image.
<debfx> Riddell: the seed blacklist doesn't seem to work, geoip-database is still on the cd
<Riddell> humbug
<devurandom> Turned out to be no patch by Kubuntu, but my Netbook being unable to do compositing. The plasma-overlay only allows background images in non-compositing mode.
<devurandom> But thanks again for your help!
<markey> Riddell: cool, after upgrading to KDE 4.6 final, this also magically fixed my issues with the SSH keyring thingie. now it asks me on startup again for the password
<markey> passphrase, I mean
<markey> and that works :)
<afiestas__> Riddell: there are no changes between kde 4.5 and 4.6 that could affect bluedevil 
<afiestas__> people thinks that bluedevil is in kdebase or something, but it is not xd
<Riddell> debfx: see #u-d
<dantti> digikam is crashing for me after 4.6 update is there any ppa with it fixed?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ^^
<yofel> dantti: natty or maverick?
<yofel> digikam opens fine here
<dantti> yofel: maverick
<yofel> k, I'm on natty
<dantti> :(
<yofel> ah, someone filed a report about that - bug 708564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 708564 in Kubuntu PPA "Digikam chrashes after Initialization in KDE 4.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708564
<yofel> dantti: what version of kipi-plugins do you have?
<dantti> 1.4.0-0ubuntu2
<yofel> hm, we have 1.8.0 in ninjas, so I think that was forgotten when copying
<dantti> yofel: right, what is the ppa url so I can try testing?
 * Riddell msg'es to dantti the ninjas secret 
<dantti> yofel: is the package libkipi8?
<Riddell> and kipi-plugins
 * apachelogger needs a kronos -.-
<apachelogger> ah, wth
 * apachelogger packages akunambol himself
<Riddell> the packaging todo is building up
<apachelogger> I fear I do not even know how packaging works anymore :/
<Riddell> currently we have kdepim, grantlee, qtgstreamer, attica, probably others
<apachelogger> <3 grantlee
<dantti> yofel: ok, installing kipi-plugins-common and libkipi8 solved the crash
<yofel> dantti: that needs to be copied then, thanks
 * apachelogger ponders changing his nick to javalogger
<shadeslayer> no
<yofel> change it to public_static_int_main_logger
<shadeslayer> theres enough java in the world
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> mainlogger()
<dantti> yofel: :/ tho the export menu (which I was interested in using) does not show anything
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> dantti: in gwenview?
<shadeslayer> or digikam>
<yofel> kipi-plugins copied
<dantti> shadeslayer: digikan
<shadeslayer> thou shall install kipi-plugins for exporting stuff
<apachelogger> meh
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> packaging is so slow
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> Delayed copy of kipi-plugins - 1.8.0-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 (source, amd64, i386)
<yofel> stupid LP
<shadeslayer> whut whut
<shadeslayer> did no one copy kipi-plugins?
<yofel> nope
<shadeslayer> -.-
<yofel> I did now
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> Y U NO WORK SMB SHARES
<shadeslayer> specially you kcmshell
<yofel> hm.. bug 709219
<yofel> pyth0rn
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 709219 in Kubuntu PPA "Eric does not start due a missing QtHelp module in PyQt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709219
<shadeslayer> everytime you mention python/java/kdebindings a unicorn dies
<yofel> eeeeek
 * yofel shuts up
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger Riddell Quintasan_ http://i.imgur.com/B3dv9.jpg
<Riddell> ho ho ho
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> something i saw in Readers Digest today :P
<shadeslayer> oh also
<shadeslayer> yofel: python and java are the 2nd leading causes of death among programmers ....
<shadeslayer> C++ tops the list tho
<Riddell> yofel, shadeslayer, Quintasan_: "Fix Cache issues using patches for kde4libs" task for neon can be marked as done?
<shadeslayer> not yet i think ....
<shadeslayer> oh that should probably be added to the issues page
<Riddell> fabo: did you ever look at my qt patch review stuff?
<ScottK> yofel: 709219 is fixed in Natty.
<Riddell> bug 709219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 709219 in Kubuntu PPA "Eric does not start due a missing QtHelp module in PyQt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709219
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> anyone want some tea?
<shadeslayer> i have a box of chinese tea infront of me :P
<ari-tczew> I want some beer, but I can't drink because I'm on pills.
<Riddell> ari-tczew: antibiotics being affected by alcohol is mostly an urban myth
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: sorry but i only have http://i.imgur.com/7J5ur.jpg
<ari-tczew> Riddell: do you encouraging me to drinking? ;-D
<Riddell> no, having a cold or other infection is probably a good reason not to drink alcohol :)
<ari-tczew> :>
<ari-tczew> pinentry works on natt
<ari-tczew> y kubuntu!!!!!
<shadeslayer> sadly its not working on natty :(
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/natty/maverick
<shadeslayer> sigh now *i* need a minion
<shadeslayer> i have to write 3 articles for my departmental magazine :S
<ScottK> shadeslayer: it does work on maverick.
<apachelogger> it's fun to stay at the YMCA...
<davmor2> \o/ non 0
<davmor2> fail
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> what did you break
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: right ... seems its fixed
 * apachelogger considered bug 709219 a feature
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 709219 in Kubuntu PPA "Eric does not start due a missing QtHelp module in PyQt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709219
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude .. help needed on neon
<apachelogger> why is that?
 * apachelogger is now going on a break
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the qyoto bindings are all sorts of crap .... they have some dll's which are required by kimono
<shadeslayer> and i cant get the dll's to be installed in /opt/project-neon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/qyoto-ubuntu
<shadeslayer> awww
<shadeslayer> thou shall help me in your break
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/3531 << current FTBFS
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> why is qyoto blocking neon?
<apachelogger> also I find it silly to have bindings in neon to begin with
<apachelogger> as bindings always break randomly due to api changes in libs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apart from bindings pretty much everything is done i think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i announced pre alpha on mailing list!
<apachelogger> pre alpha aint work nothing
<apachelogger> worth even
<apachelogger> all in
<apachelogger> you need a big launch
<apachelogger> with glossy buttons of 2006 and stuff
<apachelogger> a website
<apachelogger> and a release song (if possible)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/Packaging?highlight=%28ProjectNeon%29
<shadeslayer> im going to fix these bindings, one way or another
<shadeslayer> google makes Java look awesum
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<ryanakca> knmap has vanished from the Debian archive (unstable anyways). What's the procedure to also make it vanish in Kubuntu? (there's already a KDE4 alternative)
<ScottK> ryanakca: File a removal bug
<ruphy> hi
<ruphy> i have an application which has been PPA'd by harald sitter here: https://launchpad.net/~akunambol/+archive/ppa
<ruphy> there is a big problem though
<ruphy> haaa 
<ruphy> no :)
<ruphy> harald rocks
<ruphy> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hi
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hey ... the issue was resolved :P
<Riddell> the best sort of issue
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-29
<aditirex> anyone around ?
<DarkwingDuck> What's up
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<aditirex> got a small problem
<aditirex> I have an usb headset , ms lifechat
<aditirex> phonon detected it 
<aditirex> but now I plugged it
<aditirex> and is grayed
<aditirex> can't used it
<aditirex> any idea how I can do a "rescan" of audio devices or something like that ?
<aditirex> the headset is seen as an usb sound card
<DarkwingDuck> have you tryed Google or #kubuntu ?
<DarkwingDuck> This is a devel channel and not a support channel.
<aditirex> well ... I am on natty :D
<aditirex> ok , I'll ask on #kubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh.
<aditirex> btw , kubuntu natty is awesome 
<aditirex> I mean kde is moving better than ever :D
<DarkwingDuck> :) Thanks
<aditirex> I always had issues with kwin performance , but works great now
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks for the support. :)
<DarkwingDuck> hey jjesse 
<jjesse> hey darkwing
<DarkwingDuck> How are things in MI?
<jjesse> good snowing
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> It's 68* here
<DarkwingDuck> I'm having one helluva time installing 11.04 on my VM
<jjesse> really?
<jjesse> i did a do-dist-upgrade -d or whatever on a maverick one
<jjesse> running vbox
<jjesse> for windows thought
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh
 * DarkwingDuck will do that.
<DarkwingDuck> New computer new setups
<jjesse> umm runn vbox 4.0 or whatever thats what i'm ding
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I'm running that
<DarkwingDuck> bzr info
<DarkwingDuck> BAH
<jjesse> hrmm now my vm is black
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmz
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: ping
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> Yay!
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: did you still want to be editor in chief like we talked about in FL?
<valorie> EDITOR IN CHIEF?
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<jjesse> editor in chief?
<valorie> whatchoo talkin' bout, willis?
<jjesse> what?
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> A couple of cycles ago
<valorie> I'm a good editor
<DarkwingDuck> we had someone who would go through docs when they were finished and check spelling, grammer ect
<valorie> but so far from knowing enough to be In Chief of anything here
<valorie> yet
<DarkwingDuck> I don't remember who that was
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<DarkwingDuck> You want to still being the editor for the docs?
<valorie> copy-editing is good
<valorie> sure
<DarkwingDuck> Do you know how to use bzr?
<valorie> editor in chief makes bigger decisions than spelling
<valorie> lol
<valorie> not at all
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<valorie> I know how to clone and pull from git
<DarkwingDuck> My bad on the term useage for jjesse who was freaking out :P
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: sudo apt-get instal bzr
<valorie> is it a bit like that (I hope)
<DarkwingDuck> Close
<valorie> ok
<valorie> that's cookin'
<DarkwingDuck> I'm still updating my VM
<DarkwingDuck> I love me a new system but... it takes forever to get things back the way they were.
<valorie> for sure
<nixternal> i am the EDITOR A SLEEP
<jjesse> or the editor not around :)
<nixternal> or NOT EVEN AN EDITOR
<jjesse> you should come back and help out :)
<nixternal> no thanks
<nixternal> to much has to change for me to do that
<jjesse> yes there is
<jjesse> trust me
<nixternal> sabdfl would have to get on his knees and apologize, and just hope i don't kick him in his teeth for fucking me
<valorie> nixternal: every time I find some BAD, which must be CHANGED
<valorie> I'll just blame you!
<nixternal> everyone else does :)
<valorie> :-)
<jjesse> i never understood why you and sabdfl fell out of love
<valorie> I was just gonna ask
<nixternal> he fucked me out of a job because I said "blue headed step child" or "2nd class citizen" during open week
<jjesse> wow really?
<jjesse> a job @ canonical or another company
<nixternal> i made it all the way to the top and was supposed to have my last interview with him and the vp of whatever it was i was going to do, and neither of them called me or even emailed me to tell me anything
<jjesse> wow that sucks
<nixternal> i contacted their shitty secretary and she said she would find out, but never did
<jjesse> ouch
<jjesse> and you never found anything out?
<nixternal> seems jcastro and jono knew all about it, but weren't man enough to say it to me, just man enough to tell everyone else about it
<jjesse> really?  that doesn't sound like jcastro and jono
<jjesse> from what i know
<nixternal> yeah, i found out through the grapevine because jono and jorge couldn't keep their mouths shut
<nixternal> and then they act like friends the whole time, fuck that, i don't need friends like that
<jjesse> wow that totally sucks dude
<jjesse> i wondered why you disappeared
<nixternal> well there you have it...i think that is the first time i ever told anyone
<nixternal> oh, and rick spencer fucked me too, but not as bad
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> what did rick do?
<jjesse> i never got along w/ rick it seemed
<nixternal> supposedly had me lined up for a position, i send him everything he needs to know...and he was like yeah, kde this, kde that...and i never heard back on that one either...of course they hired a gnometard for that position
<jjesse> oh bummer dude
<jjesse> where you working these days?
<nixternal> i did, rick hooked me up in the past, he is a really great guy...i can't put the blame all on rick as i am sure their were strings being pulled in the background, but the fact they never have the balls to speak up is bitch if you ask me
<nixternal> for microsoft
<jjesse> that does suck they never told you what was wrong
<jjesse> what you doing for MS
<nixternal> planning the open source community attack
<jjesse> nice
<nixternal> heh, actually i am not working for ms...you couldn't have fallen for that one
<jjesse> i totally didn't
<nixternal> i almost did...but i decided it would be in my best interest not to get tied in to something. i wouldn't mind working for them, but the nda was stupid
<nixternal> they are actually planning on an open source attack with shit like Office, IE, and more of their codeplex stuff
<jjesse> nice
<nixternal> they are actually going to license some Office stuff GPL3 in the future according to them
<nixternal> and the nice thing, they hooked me up with a sweet ass desktop running the oh so not awesome windows 7 :D
<jjesse> hey i have no problems w/ win 7 :)
<nixternal> either do i, i just hate the apps out there that people swear by
<nixternal> like notepad++
<nixternal> what a joke
<nixternal> putty, another joke (ssh)
<jjesse> notepad++ stinks
<nixternal> though i do have to say, calibre works on windows and sucks in ubuntu
<nixternal> and there is way to much clicking in windows
<nixternal> though now I am running launch bound to alt+f2 so I don't have to do much :)
<nixternal> and running synergy+ and sharing my laptop keyboard and mouse on the desktop which is pretty sweet
<jjesse> sounds pretty cool
<jjesse> i've been running my VMs in seamless mode in virtualbox and its pretty cool
<nixternal> yeah, i have always used seamless mode in vbox
<nixternal> heh, i had someone ask me if this laptop was a hackintosh because i had os x and windows 7 running in it as guests and arch as a host
<jjesse> nice
<jjesse> you an arch guy these days?
<nixternal> i am whatever intel works on guy these days
<nixternal> going to give nutty a try and see how that goes
<jjesse> kde natty works great on my dell mini
<jjesse> love it
<nixternal> ooh, forgot i still have that piece of crap netbook
 * nixternal downloads nutty now for it
<Riddell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675894 wibble
<debfx> yeah packagekit needs a safe resolver that doesn't mindlessly kill packages
<droidslayer> Looks like everyone is looking at the same bug :P
<droidslayer> Riddell: possibly add a warning on the release page?
<yofel> well, I did ask on bug 708151 if they have kdebase-workspace-data installed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 708151 in Kubuntu PPA "can't log in to KDE after upgrading to 4.6" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708151
<droidslayer> Yep..
<debfx> agateau: what's the status of the libindicate-qt api port? pidgin doesn't appear in the message indicator anymore :(
<Riddell> droidslayer: could do although I'd rather we just worked out what the issue is
<yofel> hm, post #12 on that thread - I did get a kdmrc merge request from dpkg here, so maybe that needed updating and kpk just kept the old one?
<droidslayer> Ok.... 
<yofel> I'm sure I didn't edit the kdmrc here though
<yofel> more like, I installed this system a week ago, so I definitely didn't edit it
<debfx> Riddell: do you have time to sponsor a few packages?
<Riddell> debfx: yo can do
<Riddell> yofel: the only change in kdmrc is the wallpaper
<Riddell> but kde.desktop is now plasma.desktop so they will have to select that
<debfx> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/phonon-backend-gstreamer_4.7.0really4.4.4-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<debfx> http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kdesudo_3.4.2.3-2ubuntu3.debdiff
<debfx> and amarok from bzr
<yofel> yeah, I did get the warning for the session being invalid, but selecting the new one worked fine here
<Riddell> -       dh --with kde $@
<Riddell> +       dh $@ --with kde
<Riddell> debfx: what's the significance of that?
<Riddell> those three uploaded
<yofel> Riddell: dh8 needs the options behind the $@
<Riddell> dh8 already?!
<yofel>   * In v8 mode, dh expects the sequence to run is always its first parameter.
<yofel>     (Ie, use "dh $@ --foo", not "dh --foo $@")
<yofel>     This avoids ambiguities when parsing options to be passed on to debhelper
<yofel>     commands. (See #570039)
<yofel> from the debhelper changelog
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: ping
<ari-tczew> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> hi ari-tczew 
<ari-tczew> Riddell: PM possible?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: using the /msg command I believe
<ari-tczew> :)
<Quintasan|Droid> Oh greatg
<Quintasan|Droid> Something killed my X
<Quintasan|Droid> :/
<Quintasan|Droid> Wololol segfaults at X
<ari-tczew> Quintasan|Droid: natty?
<Quintasan|Droid> ari-tczew: yup
<Quintasan|Droid> How do I revert?
<Quintasan|Droid> ari-tczew: ^
<ari-tczew> Quintasan|Droid: install packages which you had before updating system :>
<Quintasan|Droid> Easier said then done
<Quintasan|Droid> ari-tczew: what was the exact version before upgrade?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan|Droid: of which package?
<Quintasan|Droid> ari-tczew: xserver-xorg-core
<ari-tczew> Quintasan|Droid: last upload to natty: xorg-server (2:1.9.0.902-1ubuntu4)  Thu, 06 Jan 2011 14:35:59 -0800
<ari-tczew> doubt that this is due to this package
<Quintasan|Droid> Hmm
<Quintasan|Droid> Maybe it is the new kernel
<Quintasan|Droid> Hmm it is not
<Quintasan|Droid> shadeslayer_: well Im stuck, segfaults on X
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan|Droid: hahaha
<shadeslayer_> #ubuntu-x ?
<Quintasan|Droid> shadeslayer: like hell anyone there know what they upload
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan|Droid> ...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Droid: tried xorg edgers?
<Quintasan|Droid> shadeslayer: paste me the ppa line pls
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Droid: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu natty main 
 * Quintasan|Droid loves when someone uploads something without testing it
<Quintasan|Droid> Lol massive breakage
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Droid: whut whut?
<Quintasan|Droid> Wants to uninstall every x pacakge
<Quintasan|Droid> Something was noy built in the ppa probably
<Quintasan|Droid> Evdev is broken
<Quintasan|Droid> shadeslayer: what version of xorg-xserver-input-evdev you have?
<Quintasan|Droid> In /var/cache/apt/archives
<shadeslayer> i haz maverick
<shadeslayer> no such package :P
<Quintasan|Droid> ...  :/
<shadeslayer> !find xorg-xserver-input-evdev maverick
<ubottu> Package/file xorg-xserver-input-evdev does not exist in maverick
<Quintasan|Droid> Xsever-xorg actually
<Quintasan|Droid> !find xserver-org
<ubottu> Package/file xserver-org does not exist in maverick
<Quintasan|Droid> Drderp
<Quintasan|Droid> !find xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: X back on?
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> kdebindings foo 
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: they broke evdev
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so your system uses evdev?
<shadeslayer> i dont even know what that is
<Quintasan> every system probably uses evdev for something
<shadeslayer> oooohhh it has a wikipedia page
<shadeslayer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evdev
 * Quintasan compiles telepathy
 * Quintasan thought he would have to use Pidgin
<Riddell> ScottK: I think I need your arm builders to sort out the sodding .symbols files for qtmobility, how do I log in again?
<shadeslayer> !find tCore4.so'
<ubottu> Package/file tCore4.so does not exist in maverick
<Riddell> my visa application has been processed!
<Riddell> I wonder what the result will be
<shadeslayer> wheee
<DarkwingDuck> Oh crud visa... thanks for reminding me Riddell... I need to get my passport fixed
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: going somewhere?
<DarkwingDuck> Hopefully UDS
<Riddell> yum, Hungary
<DarkwingDuck> But, my passport still says "Offical US Government" on it
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: I was just thinking about you last night...
<Riddell> unlike the nonofficial US government?
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... When I was in the military they gave me one for Offical US travel... 
<DarkwingDuck> But, now that I'm out I need to get one as a civilian
<shadeslayer> any ideas on this FTBFS http://paste.kde.org/3626/
<DarkwingDuck> Them little buggers cost enough
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  In Natty's repository are 10 GUI RADs, 19 IDE's and about 8 web tools.   Two don't appear to be supported any more: Gazpacho and SPE
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  I've been writing up descriptions of each tool and giving their home websites.  
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: Sweet. :) You are going nice and deep. +1
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  I wanted it to be complete, BUT, I don't think that it is a place for specific API information
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: No, currently we have been using mostly what come with Kubuntu installed. My dream is a quick overview of what other options there are.
<claydoh> GreyGeek you ole coot, do you ever slow down?
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  That was my thought, too.
 * claydoh gets tired watching you go
 * claydoh gets tired just watcing you go, that is
<GreyGeek> claydoh:  Slow down, at my age I can't afford to stop... if I did I'd never get going again!  ;-)
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: what doc ar you working on?
<DarkwingDuck> ;)
<claydoh> GreyGeek: lol i can only dream of having that much energy, but 
<claydoh> i am working on it
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh: 3 young kids seem to give you energy
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  Kubuntu Documentation --> Kubuntu System Documentation -->  Development Tools
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: no, not goung that route 
<claydoh> :)
<GreyGeek> But 3 young grandkids can wear you out!
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: thanks!
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh: Heh! they keep you young.
<claydoh> i substitute working with young folks for that
<GreyGeek> DarkWingDuck: My goal is to fairly describe each tool and its specific uses, but not get into programming details.
<claydoh> but that often makes me feel older than I am
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ping
<GreyGeek> DarkWingDuck: I logged on to ask if anyone knew if Gazpacho was being used significantly and if not why was it on the CD?
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: a quick overview and maybe how to obtain it would be good. Then a deeper overview of what comes pre-loaded with Natty
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  Ditto for SPE
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: That, I do not know.
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  I used the current Natty repository to identify all the programming tools.  So far I include a description of each tool and its home page.
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: I <3 you :P:P
<Daskreech> Well I more than three you!
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck: Gazpacho's home page is a dead link and it is a Glade tool anyway, so discussing Glade is probably enough.
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: should be
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  Since SPE and Gazpacho are in the repository I thought that their space on the CD could be better used.
<DarkwingDuck> SPE and Gazpacho are included on the CD?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: ^^^^^^
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  Also, as probably everyone knows, I am no fan of Mono (IF Windows API becomes the default on Linux then what is the point of Linux?)
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck: but, it deserves a fair representation.
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: that will be one of those topics that goes on for ages
<GreyGeek> Riddell:  Opps, my bad!   Neither is on the CD.  I forgot that I used the repository, NOT the CD, to determine what tools to document.  Sorry.  (Seel what you've got to look forward to:  Sometimers!)
<DarkwingDuck> <G>
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  Basically, what I was going to mention that the WinForms, ADO and similar .NET cloned stuff was NOT under ECMA 334 or 335
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck: and the "Promise" only covers ECMA technology, so folks who use all of Mono's GUI capabilities should be aware of the risks.
<DarkwingDuck> Correct
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  Ok, then.  I'
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  opps, fat fingers --  Ok, then, I'll get back to scribbling.
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: I have a computer back so I will be more accessable
<DarkwingDuck> don't hesitate to email
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  Well, I've been spending a lot of time with the family and grandkids over the holidays.  I'm just now getting back into the saddle.
<DarkwingDuck> My computer fried out about a month ago.. I just got a new one so I feel ya on that.
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  what kind of box did you get?
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/3636
<DarkwingDuck> Laptop. Lenovo W700
<DarkwingDuck> I guy I do work with donated it.
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  I'll have to google it so I can determine if I have the appropriate amount of envy!  ;-)
<DarkwingDuck> Quad core 2.56Ghz, 8Gig ram 17"TFT scren, blueray
<claydoh> dang!
<DarkwingDuck> the works
 * claydoh droools
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  My wife "donated" her 15" Acer Aspire 3004Li to our youngest grandson (almost 5) and I bought her an Acer Aspire One A-0521.   It is an awesome little box!
<DarkwingDuck> sweet
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  never mind the google, I'm drooling already.....
 * claydoh is upgrading from a p4-m to a less old dell core2 duo
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  Are you sure it will be fast enough for you?    lol
<DarkwingDuck> LOL Its better then the Celron 1.3 I *was* using
<claydoh> it should be able to calculate the paths to the multiverse
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Well, I can run VMs now
<DarkwingDuck> Although... I'm getting this crazy VM bug when I try to install Natty in a VM
<DarkwingDuck> It's driving me nuts
<DarkwingDuck> But, I think it has to do with ext4
<GreyGeek> DarkwingDuck:  I'm running Natty in VB.  What's your problem?
<DarkwingDuck> Around 80% it give a kernal/ext4 error... I'm DLing Natty again and will try it again in about 45 minutes
<DarkwingDuck> If it tags again I'll file a bug
<GreyGeek> Well,  I've got a form to check and docs to write... See ya.  Everyone take care!
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks again GreyGeek 
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: who is Charles Weber?
<shadeslayer> like ... IRC Nick
<skfin> Who is = IRC nick lol
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: who is that?
<shadeslayer> yofel: dunno
<shadeslayer> i got a friend request from him on fb
<shadeslayer> skfin: i know people from their IRC nicks :P
<shadeslayer> s/know/recognize
<skfin> knowing a person = knowing his irc nick
 * claydoh is charles (clay) weber shadeslayer
<claydoh> lol
<shadeslayer> ahh
 * shadeslayer clicks accept
<neversfelde> hehe
<shadeslayer> btw anyone have digikam on maverick installed?
 * claydoh is rejoining fb after a hiatus, will soon get his old 'claydoh' fb url he hopes
<neversfelde> jep
<shadeslayer> try starting it up .... does it crash for you?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: one moment
<shadeslayer> sure
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: no, but was the first start, lemme try the second
<shadeslayer> ok
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: no crash
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<shadeslayer> weirdness
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264769
<ubottu> KDE bug 264769 in general "digikam crash on startup" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> wait, that's the wrong version...
 * yofel goes looking for others
<shadeslayer> whut?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: this is digikam 1.4
<shadeslayer> ahh ^^
<shadeslayer> see
<yofel> neversfelde: my fault, I searched
<shadeslayer> someone who has digikam 1.8?
<neversfelde> do we have a backport somewhere?
<Quintasan> I do
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: yep ... its in backports
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: k, I will upgrade
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: it also has KDE 4.6
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I have both libmarbles and it doesnt crash
<neversfelde> yes
<shadeslayer> :S
<neversfelde> mhh, lp is not reachable atm for me
<Quintasan> doesnt crash even after 10 times
<shadeslayer> doesnt crash for me too
<shadeslayer> i just sent Andrew a mail back
<shadeslayer> go go maco
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: put http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz in your ~/.mozilla/plugins folder
<shadeslayer> no more flash issues ;(
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> [ assuming you have a 64 bit system ]
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<DarkwingDuck> Why does my VM hate me?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-30
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ping
<apachelogger> I am getting to old for staying out all night and getting wasted
<apachelogger> life is rather cruel
<DarkwingDuck> lol Hey apachelogger 
<DarkwingDuck> Natty hate VirtualBox on my system
<apachelogger> yo DarkwingDuck
<stalcup> my computer hates linux :(
<DarkwingDuck> :(
 * stalcup wants a new computer
<DarkwingDuck> Linux runs just fine... it's VirtualBox that hates me
<DarkwingDuck> I swear
<apachelogger> use qemu
<DarkwingDuck> qemu?
<apachelogger> stalcup: join some price game thing?
<stalcup> I have to use virtual box to do my linux stuff
<stalcup> apachelogger: good idear
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: not-oracle virtualisation ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh nice
 * apachelogger thinks he needs another round of drugs
<stalcup> ohmy
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: anything non-oracle would be good
<apachelogger> trying all day to recover from last night
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: is it in the repository?
<apachelogger> qemu?
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VciwWFpDwY
<apachelogger> one day I will get an alarm clock that throws depeche mode at me
<apachelogger> oh, imagine how awesome waking up must be like that...
<jjesse> just write a script so amarok does it for you :P
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> and then amarok crashes or memleaks and stuff
<apachelogger> and then I do not wake up and stuff
<apachelogger> I'd rather trust shadeslayer with all my money
<apachelogger> ooh
<apachelogger> seems I missed LinuxTag call for papers thanks to drinking
 * v waits for maco comment on nick changes
<stalcup> done, i promise
<DarkwingDuck> ohhh goody.... something more involved
 * DarkwingDuck goes to read up on qemu
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck working on something fuN?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: trying to get Natty to run in a VM
<jjesse> me 2
<jjesse> i can get ubuntu natty to run but right now my kubuntu natty boots to a black screen
<DarkwingDuck> yeah, that's what mine was doing.
<apachelogger> I recon the new xorg arrived :P
<DarkwingDuck> I'm reinstalling it as the pure Alpha1 and try it from there.
<jjesse> yup, now on updated ubuntu natty it goes to black screen
<jjesse> that was the most current daily + update
<DarkwingDuck> So, do not update theh xorg package... Got ya
<jjesse> apparently
<jjesse> would be nice if there was notification someplace
 * DarkwingDuck agrees
<DarkwingDuck> If only we had a tool tha we could use to tell people when things like this happened...
<jjesse> hrmm like twitter?
<DarkwingDuck> Or something that would send a message out to everyone
<DarkwingDuck> Like a mailing list... </sarcasm>
<jjesse> like a mailing list :)
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Why does the Doc maillist get the user help emails?
<jjesse> because of the way the help section is written i believe
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet mother of god.
<DarkwingDuck> Here is that wonderful error
<jjesse> in X?
<DarkwingDuck> No, the alpha1
<DarkwingDuck> console-setup is in a broken state
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: in VirtualBox how would I trigger tty1?
<jjesse> hrmm if you have full control of the vm same as normal right?
<DarkwingDuck> Just the mouseover control
<jjesse> hrm
<DarkwingDuck> It triggers the host.
<jjesse> don't know then off the top of my head
<DarkwingDuck> :/
<DarkwingDuck> hmz
<DarkwingDuck> Well, it's a good thing I didn't install 11.04 on my lappy
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: X change was announced on either ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-announce
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhh, the side I'm not subscribed to...
 * DarkwingDuck goes to subscribe to those lists.
<aditirex> did something broke in kernel on today's updates ?
<jjesse> nope its X
<aditirex> or X ...
<aditirex> so how can I revert it ?
<jjesse> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032355.html
<aditirex> thks
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, that link explain what was going on but for those of us testing with black screens... Is there way to fix it for now or, wait for the fix?
<valorie> hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Hye valorie 
<valorie> you got as far last night as telling me to install bzr
<valorie> which I did
<DarkwingDuck> don't update your alpha 1
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<valorie> anything special I should be reading, or ?
<valorie> i'm not brave enough for Natty yet
<valorie> I gotta USE this puter
<valorie> and VMs -- no luck so far
<valorie> I mean I got one set up, but never installed kub. successfully in it
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<valorie> turns out that was due to a bug, but that's as far as I ever got, testing
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: gimme a sec
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: you know anything about HTML?
<valorie> yes, I'm reasonably good
<valorie> I code my pages by hand, etc.
<DarkwingDuck> okay good.
<DarkwingDuck> make a folder for kubuntu docs where you will find it.
<valorie> done
<DarkwingDuck> navigate to it in konsole
<valorie> ok, there
<valorie> :~/Documents/KubuntuDocs$ 
<DarkwingDuck> now
<DarkwingDuck> type the following: bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs
<valorie> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<valorie> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<valorie> it is downloading, though
<valorie> I think I have a lp id
<valorie> I have an account
<DarkwingDuck> It's okay... you wont be uploading anything from there.
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~valorie-zimmerman
<valorie> ok
<valorie> alrighty, it's done downloading
<valorie> Branched 199 revision(s). 
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> Before you check spells, grammer ect you will want to check for new revisions.
<DarkwingDuck> each time.
<DarkwingDuck> the command for that is bzr update
<DarkwingDuck> in cd docs is where the docs are listed.
<valorie> so cd to kubdocs, and bzr update
<DarkwingDuck> yup
<DarkwingDuck> current revision is 199
<DarkwingDuck> They are XML files.
<DarkwingDuck> so, the about file is under about/C/about.xml
<DarkwingDuck> When you open and edit them the simpliest thigns to do is to edit them and save them to a secondary spot to email to myself or jjesse
<DarkwingDuck> So you don't mess up your revisions
<valorie> email to both of you, or ?
<DarkwingDuck> One of the other 
<DarkwingDuck> of/or
<valorie> ok, so maybe ask who is available
<DarkwingDuck> my email is david.wonderly@kubuntu.org
<valorie> and jjesse?
<DarkwingDuck> uhhhhh.... I'll have to look it up
<valorie> I can email from valorie.zimmerman@kubuntu.org if that will help keep everything ship-shape
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse[@]gmail
<DarkwingDuck> Now, when we file a doc as DONE in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo/Natty thats when it's ready for review
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I need to figure out over the next couple days what docs are done and what needs to be done.
<DarkwingDuck> So we can update that page.
<DarkwingDuck> and with that.. the wife is calling... I bid thee all g'night
<valorie> niters
<DarkwingDuck> too confusing valorie?
<valorie> well, I don't know how to access the docs
<valorie> or edit them
<valorie> use kate?
<DarkwingDuck> kubuntu-docs/docs/topicfolder/C/docname.xml
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, you can use kate
<DarkwingDuck> So, example of the about.xml doc... it will be in kubuntu-docs/about/C/about.xml
<valorie> question -- I now have the above doc open in kate
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<valorie> where can I see what that doc looks like as published?
<valorie> I'm keeping notes about this in kate, as well
<valorie> and no, so far nothing is confusing
<valorie> oh, sec
<DarkwingDuck> ??
<valorie> sorry, when the old dog wants out of bed, it has to be now
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<valorie> or it means a cleanup job
<DarkwingDuck> I'll catch ya tomorrow night.
<valorie> and I've already done that once tonight!
<valorie> he just turned 16
<valorie> niters -- I'll poke around a bit
<valorie> thanks for the help
<DarkwingDuck> Anytime valorie 
<jussi> Morning all
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: long time no see!
<jussi> So, Im on the kde 4.6 from the ppa, (4.5.95 - beta 2) and I'm getting the following error with kajong:  * kajongg is not correctly installed: modules: No module named animation
<valorie> I get the same error, jussi
<jussi> do we think its a packaging, or upstream error?
<valorie> I've never started it up before, so no clue here
<yofel> hm, happens too here in natty http://paste.kde.org/3685/
<valorie> maybe #kde will know?
<valorie> heh, #kde-devel , I should have said
<yofel> the source has animation.py
<yofel> I'll check what list-missing shows
<jussi> yofel: thanks :)
<jussi> (I miss my mahjong )
<yofel> yeap
<yofel> -./usr/share/kde4/apps/kajongg/animation.py
<yofel> not the only one it seems
<yofel> they drown a bit in the .pyc list :S http://paste.kde.org/3686/
<yofel> better
<yofel> no, still fails..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'd be spending all your moniez on neon and conf.kde.in
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> scary
<shadeslayer> i hope they aren't space bucks
<shadeslayer> oh maybe buy some more bandwidth for myself too :P
<apachelogger> you are a selfish person
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have like ... 256kbps of bandwidth
<shadeslayer> took me 3 hours to download alll of neon
<shadeslayer> -l
<apachelogger> because you are not lzmaing it
<shadeslayer> actually we are
<shadeslayer> im pretty sure we use lzma compression in rules
<apachelogger> then you did something wrong
<apachelogger> also my feet are cold
<apachelogger> also I am hungry
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats why the download is 500 MB and the install size is 1.5GB
 * apachelogger shall go out find something to eat
 * shadeslayer passes some chips to apachelogger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:         dh_builddeb -- -Z lzma
<shadeslayer> we have that in our rules file
<apachelogger> you only have one rules file? :O
<shadeslayer> thats all that is needed ... one debian/rules
<shadeslayer> [ for each package ]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: your brand new thinkpad has a bazillion fingerprints :S
<shadeslayer> or is it the lighting
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: he probably already had tea on it and stuff :P
<apachelogger> I sure would have ^^
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
<shadeslayer> now i have to write a article on Net neutrality
<shadeslayer> *sigh
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> why is it that mvo has a shitty looking software center
<apachelogger> that is a bit scary
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is net neutrality?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its ISP's being evil and charging you for each GB of pr0n you download
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/12/its-here-fcc-adopts-net-neutrality-lite.ars
<shadeslayer> its come to india as well
<shadeslayer> and im once again in the future
<apachelogger> what what what?
<apachelogger> charging you per pr0n?!?!?!
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> that is death of the intarwebs right there
<shadeslayer> yes it is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: google it and you'll see loads of articles
<apachelogger> I do not like reading
<apachelogger> also I think I will play a computer game
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: a friend is interested in Java + KDE
<shadeslayer> any suggestions ?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> lock him away
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> that was not english, was it?
<apachelogger> s/away/up
<apachelogger> sounds better anyway
<apachelogger> so
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * apachelogger looks for game to play
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Steam
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/otzaP.png
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/Zstz0.png
<shadeslayer> i prefer the oxygen icons for debs
<shadeslayer> call me old fashioned ... but i just like them P
<shadeslayer> :P
<JontheEchidna> those are the oxygen icons for .debs since 4.6
<yofel> indeed, look odd
<yofel> where did you get the icon extraction from?
<JontheEchidna> https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/repository/revisions/master/changes/src/debfile.cpp
<JontheEchidna> It takes the app icon and then overlays it against the application-x-deb mimetype icon
<JontheEchidna> I'm contemplating whether or not I want to have the mimetype icon in the background at all, or just have the app icon by itself
<JontheEchidna> better link: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/debfile.cpp
<JontheEchidna> oh, it seems like the kde plugin system automatically gives me an overlay of the mimetype icon in the bottom right corner: http://i.imgur.com/80N7o.png
<JontheEchidna> looks better now I think: http://i.imgur.com/OM5F5.png
<shadeslayer> i still prefer my deb icons
<shadeslayer> :P
<ximion> JontheEchidna: cool!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how is performance?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tried out Neon yet?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it got through 108 files in under 5 seconds, so pretty good I think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, I am developing windows nowadays
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sweet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rm -rf /media/Windows -> now thats Development
<JontheEchidna> I'm still playing with the thumbnail picture
<JontheEchidna> xpm's don't like being scaled, though: http://i.imgur.com/fiOcJ.png
<JontheEchidna> I'm thinking I should only use those as a fallback
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: most definitely
<apachelogger> stupid xpm is way too horrible :P
<ximion> JontheEchidna: have you heard of the AppStream project already?
<JontheEchidna> ximion: I saw glatzor's blog about it
<ximion> ah
<ximion> at the miniconf, it was decided to use the USC as cross-distro software-center...
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's great for the gnomes I guess
<ximion> since USC is for GNOME, I took a look at how MSC works...
<apachelogger> usc?
<ximion> you don't use Xapian directly, do you?
<ximion> usc => ubuntu software center
<JontheEchidna> only for package searching
<apachelogger> kk
<JontheEchidna> otherwise I use the .desktop files in app-install-data
<JontheEchidna> iirc USC has some xapian indexer plugin that goes over those .desktop files
<JontheEchidna> and uses xapian for everything
<JontheEchidna> but
<JontheEchidna> MSC is faster than USC, so... ;=)
<JontheEchidna> *;-)
 * yofel wonders if that's what keeps usc running for minutes using 100% CPU after closing it...
<ximion> ok... hmm, this makes it difficult to use it as cross-distro software center :P (I'm just playing with all this stuff at time to find sane solutions to handle 3rd-party apps...)
<ximion> yofel: Might be the aptdaemon python tool
<ximion> btw: http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2011/01/24/application-installer-miniconf-trip-report/
<ximion> AppStream will become awesome, if everything works out as planned :)
<ximion> JontheEchidna: MSC definitely is faster, but I thought it was because of C++ vs. Python...
<JontheEchidna> well, there's that too of course :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<shadeslayer> i need some advice
<JontheEchidna> though xapian is pretty fast for searching, maybe it is just the pyth0rn
<shadeslayer> how do i check if there is form data on a page?
<shadeslayer> darn it ... why did i not see  KWebWallet::acceptSaveFormDataRequest earlier
<JontheEchidna> Comparing the time it takes in each app to open the "Installed Software" view would be a pretty good comparison between xapian query and my C++ class for Application data
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh and btw, I've finished the backend bits needed for adding .debs that you downloaded from another computer to the cache, so that you can install things without internet access
<JontheEchidna> For a frontend, I plan on adding a menu item for the internetless computer to export a list of packages to download, and a GUI for the internet'd computer to download them to the USB stick
<JontheEchidna> and then a menu item to open up a dialog to add archives from the USB stick
<JontheEchidna> it'll be much better than Synaptic's wget script :P
<shadeslayer> <JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh and btw, I've finished the backend bits needed for adding .debs that you downloaded from another computer to the cache, so that you can install things without internet access
<shadeslayer> AWESOME ^^^
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: ping
<Quintasan_> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: I'm ill, don't count on me on anything at least till Wednesday
<yofel> oh, get well soon :)
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: yes? 
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: long time no see back at ya! :P:P
<jussi> yofel: any luck with kahjongg? 
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: I've been without a working computer for a bit... back now though
<jussi> excellent. mhows the GMS  going? 
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: seeing that I got this thing less then a week ago I'm still trying to get things built back onto it.
<yofel> no, I messed the package I had up, so had to start fresh, but even with all installed filed added it still doesn't work, so it seems the install script for kajongg is broken
<yofel> s/filed/files/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "no, I messed the package I had up, so had to start fresh, but even with all installed files added it still doesn't work, so it seems the install script for kajongg is broken"
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: get well soon :)
<yofel> jussi: thanks for reminding me though, I'll look at it again
<afiestas> what d I have to install to get video thumbnails? (I'm using Natty)
<shadeslayer> afiestas: one sec
<shadeslayer> afiestas: ffmpegthumbnailer
<shadeslayer> or rather kffmpegthumbnailer
<afiestas> ookiz, thanks
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: are you using graphicssystem raster as default, now?
<shadeslayer> nopety nope
<shadeslayer> openoffice doesnt like raster
<mgraesslin> good
<shadeslayer> buggy?
<mgraesslin> also not in the 4.6 ppa for Maverick?
<mgraesslin> causing mavock with Intel drivers
<shadeslayer> ah
<mgraesslin> and we have several ubuntu reports
<JontheEchidna> it is default in natty. should we revert?
<mgraesslin> that's why I asked
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: wait .. it is? 
<shadeslayer> im on maverick
<afiestas> on Natty it is
<JontheEchidna> yes, we were testing it out for natty and were waiting for feedback
<yofel> how does one check if it's enabled?
<JontheEchidna> looks like we have feedback :o)
<shadeslayer> aha ... then there's your feedback :P
<yofel> ah QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster
<mgraesslin> bug 264259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264259 in Critic@ Engine "Add an image zoomer feature" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264259
<shadeslayer> kde bug 264259
<ubottu> KDE bug 264259 in general "Window content not updated after changes" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264259
<yofel> well, I can't find anything yet that crashes here
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: ^^ that one?
<mgraesslin> yes
<mgraesslin> but we have more
<mgraesslin> I am just going through my bug mails
<shadeslayer> i dont have QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM set anywhere
<mgraesslin> it's probably set at compile time
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe break some more stuff in neon and set that var? :D
<JontheEchidna> we have an xsession script in kubuntu-default-settings in natty that sets the env var
<yofel> sure, add it, can't really get any worse ^^
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: were enabling that 'feature' in neon .. so you'll still get bug reports .. but from devs :D
<mgraesslin> which is not much of a help as we know it's broken ;-)
<shadeslayer> hahah... :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe we could have something like : breakmyneon
<mgraesslin> we just have a confirmance in #kwin from a gentoo user that switching to native fixed the issue
<shadeslayer> that enables all sorts of experimental stuff
<mgraesslin> Sput: did switching to native fix the issue you mentioned yesterday for you?
<yofel> rather a config option somewhere
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: raster might have landed in backports
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ^^ ideas on that
<mgraesslin> given the bug reports I would assume so
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it would have unless you backported kubuntu-default-settings
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thats what im checking
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: or they could be using apachelogger KCM module to switch stuff
<mgraesslin> yes could be
<shadeslayer> s/apachelogger/apachelogger's
<CIA-40> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110130182909-h5vxfa2372u9004m * (etc/X11/Xsession.d/80qtgraphicssystem debian/changelog) Remove etc/X11/Xsession.d/80qtgraphicssystem, as upstream has reported it to cause "havoc" with the intel drivers
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: by default its still disabled in maverick
<mgraesslin> so they probably used the KCM
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> or all of them are running natty :P
<yofel> hm... I need to use my eeePC more, that has natty and intel, but didn't seem broken to me...
<JontheEchidna> I've done an upload disabling the env var being set in natty
<mgraesslin> unlikely
<JontheEchidna> gotta go in to town now, bbiab
<shadeslayer> ciao
<shadeslayer> im sleeping as well
<apachelogger> hmmhmm
<apachelogger> what does not cause havoc with teh intel drivers?
<apachelogger> stupid intel -.-
<yofel> everything
<yofel> my eeePC even gives me 256 color depth today
<afiestas> the current stack in Natty works very well here
<yofel> call yourself lucky then
<afiestas> in fact, my kde never worked so well and smooth
<debfx> any kubuntu-devs around? apachelogger?
<apachelogger> debfx: no
<debfx> :P
<debfx> apachelogger: could you please upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/synaptiks_0.4.0-1ubuntu3.debdiff
<debfx> the package has been empty since the last upload but no one noticed it ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: not on a linux box right now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: The email on ML about libmarblewidget
<Quintasan> did you get it sorted out
<Quintasan> ?
<JontheEchidna> yay, the 2.6.38 kernel can handle my laptop screen brightness properly
<debfx> Quintasan: do you want your new upload powers to sponsor synaptiks? :)
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: do you know whether 2.6.38 will be in natty?
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: it's in right now
 * ari-tczew is thinking why 2.6.37 still is in his natty.
<JontheEchidna> dunno. I have it and I'm even out of date :P http://i.imgur.com/ikF7V.png
<apachelogger> arrr
<apachelogger> debfx: did ye plunder get uploaded?
<ryanakca> Could someone please use their superpowers and confirm/subscribe ubuntu-archive to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knmap/+bug/710358 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 710358 in knmap (Ubuntu) "Please remove knmap from the archives" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> apachelogger: thanks for uploading
<debfx> ryanakca: done
<ryanakca> debfx: Thanks
<Riddell> debfx: seen http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/synaptiks?content=114270 ?
<Riddell> being discussed in #debian-qt-kde
<debfx> Riddell: rewritten in python, that's a package for apachelogger ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-23
<Riddell> hi I'm not able to do much KDE SC 4.8 love today, tomorrow I can do lots but any help in the mean time appreciated
<Riddell> wiki page isn't up to date just look at kubuntu-ninjas to see what needs done to finish precise
<Riddell> oh and kdepim* and kde-workspace tars updated
<ScottK> Should be either a new ark tar or we should patch ours too.
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I mentioned it in my mail to kubuntu-devel@ this morning already, I'm looking for speakers for Ubuntu Developer Week - would somebody be available to talk about something Kubuntu-related? :)
<dholbach> (we have 30 minute slots too :-))
<ScottK> I'm planning on announcing the transition of 4.7.4 to oneiric-updates on the web site unless someone objects.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh it's moved from -proposed to -updates?
<ScottK> Riddell: According to the bug mail I got a little bit ago, yes.
<ScottK> rmadison agrees: kde4libs | 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 | oneiric-updates | source
<dholbach> ScottK, Riddell: ah, good too see you here - who do you think might be interested in giving a session at UDW? :)
<ScottK> Dunno.
<dholbach> OK, it was worth trying. :-)
<Riddell> dholbach: "into to kubuntu ninjas" would be a good topic but it needs convincing someone to do it
<Riddell> yofel or bambee maybe?
<dholbach> that'd be awesome
<Riddell> ..intro
<dholbach> especially now that we have 30 minute slots, it wouldn't even take hours to prepare a session
<dholbach> ... could even do two! :-)
<Riddell> dholbach: actually I'm doing a real life talk at edinburgh LUG next week on much that topic
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> we could use your notes for the talk as a basis for the Kubuntu article
<yofel> impossible for me, I've got 3 exams next week
<dholbach> if you won't just talk off the cuff
<dholbach> yofel, oh, good luck with those then!
<Riddell> did shadeslayer have a break from exams?
<Riddell> dholbach: not written it yet!
<dholbach> Riddell, once it's done :-)
<dholbach> the article we can do in a couple of weeks if you like
<dholbach> but UDW I need to have organised RSN :/
<dholbach> but if you can't find anyone, that's fine, then we'll do it next time
<Riddell> dholbach: what article?
<dholbach> oh, at the CC+Kubuntu Council meeting I mentioned that it might help to give the Kubuntu team some publicity again
<dholbach> and thought I could with the help of the Kubuntu devs get something into the weekly dev news
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.
<Riddell> dholbach: oh yes I remember
<Riddell> ScottK: cool thanks for doing that
<Riddell> I'll still test but a day too late I guess
 * yofel does some work on 4.8
<Riddell> thanks yofel!
<Riddell> I expect to finish it off tomorrow and I guess it releases on wednesday
<Riddell> but we still need to work out what to do with the kdm upgrade issue
<Riddell> yes wednesday release says schedule
<yofel> I have no idea how you did that last time
<Riddell> for KDM?  I don't remember either
<Riddell> should be a simple postinst script at most
<dholbach> alright, if anybody is interested in giving a session, drop me an email :)
 * dholbach call it a day
<yofel> meh, do we have a cmake variable for DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH?
<debfx> yofel: yes, CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE
<yofel> trying
<yofel> works, thanks
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Philip Muškovac * 37 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release * Add kubuntu_cmake_jpeg_multiarch_path.diff so lib/CMakeLists.txt can find jconfig.h again
<jussi> sooo... anyone about?
<jussi> Kubuntu is KDE with our default settings pretty much, right? 
<jussi> Id like to propose that we ship with Icon only task manager enabled. To me at least, its way nicer than the "real" task manager. 
 * yofel didn't try it yet
<yofel> is it less buggy?
<jussi> yofel: it works perfectly here - not had any issues. even the "show a launcher when not running" works properly now :)
<yofel> that works properly now in the default task manager too
<yofel> I've my panel vertically here so the task manager is icon-only for me anyway, so no objections from me
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/23/plasma-desktopZK1712.png
<jussi> thats my current one
<yofel> hm, the transparent window preview in the icon only one is buggy
<jussi> yofel: how do I reproduce? 
<yofel> as buggy as "highlight window" is in the default one
<yofel> so at least not worse I guess
<jussi> yofel: Ive no idea what you are talking about? what is this transparent window preview? 
<yofel> jussi: well, if you go on an item in the task manager the application you're pointing on is highlighted and the rest made transparent if needed
<yofel> but here it shows everything with the same transparency, and I can recognize barely anything
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 98 * debian/changelog new tar
<maco> do any of you have your systems randomly claim there are no sound cards installed?
<maco> i get popups from phonon asking if it should forget about my onboard sound device, which has been removed... which is still a part of my motherboard, tyvm
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 190 * debian/changelog new tar
<yofel> not sure, the only sound devices I have hear is my HDMI out and Pulseaudio
<yofel> *here
<maco> oddly, after opening phonon settings (which only showed pulse) my sound started working agani
<maco> ordinarily i dont have sound at all after it says that til i reboot
<apachelogger> sounds like pulse exploded and the kde integration module wasn't loaded
<apachelogger> (which makes sense, as that module is not part of pulse itself and thus will not restart automatically)
 * yofel swears at new kdepimlibs missing symbol
<yofel> s
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kig] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 606 * debian/changelog new tar
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kolourpaint] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kstars] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktimer] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktouch] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kturtle] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwallet] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwordquiz] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ScottK> Go yofel go.
<yofel> almost done
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlkde] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> I'm too tired to look at the symbols for kdepimlibs though, Riddell will have to look at that tomorrow
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/printer-applet] Philip Muškovac * 7 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/parley] Philip Muškovac * 29 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/rocs] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/step] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/superkaramba] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Philip Muškovac * 33 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-96> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/sweeper] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> should be all
<Riddell> yofel: rocking
<ScottK> Riddell: BTW, it looks like wrapping QtDBus ilke PyQt4 does now is not sufficient.  We also need a python3-pyqt-dbus to provide the dbus.mainloop without depending on pygi.  I'm working with barry on getting it sorted.
 * claydoh_ is semi-back
<ScottK> claydoh: Where are you these days?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-24
<Riddell> morning
<tsdgeos> Riddell: morning
<Riddell> new akonadi due tonight
<Riddell> phew, KDM theme upgrade script done, that was a trivial three lines that took ages to test
<ScottK> Riddell: Qt automated testing discussion in #u-meeting.  FYI.
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks
<Riddell> ok still lots to do on 4.8: language packs, throw oneiric backports at PPA, testing, I think I want to include the new NM with it for convenience to users, akonadi tar coming soon, then release tomorrow or whenever upstream want
<ScottK> Did you see the mail to packagers about the ark patch.  I don't think there was an updated tarball after that.
<ScottK> Nevermind.  New ark and kgpg tars.
<Quintasan_> yofel: Wish me luck, installing 12.04 LTS on my workstation
<Riddell> Quintasan: good luck
<yofel> gl, works mostly fine on my thinkpad
<Riddell> yofel: but does the install work or just getting it by upgrade?
<yofel> I never tried to actually install it - that was a pre-alpha upgrade
<Riddell> yeah I've a nasty feeling that might have an issue that needs looked at before alpha 2
<yofel> did you look at kdepimlibs? If we get all updated I can do the backporting later
<Riddell> I need to update kgpg and ark tars
<Riddell> then I'll just do a mass backport and throw it at the PPA and hope it sticks, worked for previous versions
<Riddell> language packs to be done too
<yofel> k
<Riddell> then testing
<Riddell> then we're good to go
<Riddell> but first I need food
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll be free after 8 PM IST tomorrow ;D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your name occured to me because dholbach was looking for people to do talks 
<shadeslayer> I did see the call for talks, Not sure if I have the time though :(
<shadeslayer> Lemme have a look at the timetable
<shadeslayer> Uhm, sorry, can't make it
 * shadeslayer goes off to study for his last exam in exactly 14 hours
<shadeslayer> cya
<Riddell> good luck shadeslayer 
<Quintasan> huzzah for sound in Flash!
<Quintasan> Riddell: Works.
<Quintasan> Though Skype is not installable
<Quintasan> now how do I test recording
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> It works
<Quintasan> I think
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> what happened to batl10n?
<Riddell> how is l10n best packaged now?
<yofel> Riddell: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<Riddell> oh yes of course
<yofel> ^^
<Riddell> hmm kde-l10n has stopped making the automatic patch for local changes and I don't know why
<afiestas> back on kubuntu ! this time I want to have more time for fine tunning :p
<afiestas> otherwise I'm always running late for everything xD
<Riddell> afiestas: yay!
<Riddell> afiestas: so you're using precise?
<Riddell> ah, l10n packages need auto-commit in debian/source/options
<afiestas> Riddell: yes 
<Riddell> afiestas: how did you install?
<afiestas> downloaded latest nightly, dd if of to a pendrive
<afiestas> and installed it without any problem, next next next basically
<Riddell> oh that's great to know
<Riddell> maybe my fears are unfounded
<afiestas> Riddell: what fears? the cd size being larger than 700Mb ?
<Riddell> no just that when i tried an install something broke and I haven't had a chance to look at it more
<Riddell> cd size is an issue too of course
<Riddell> but same for ubuntu desktop
<afiestas> well they have more users (I guess?) so size is less of an issue for them
<Riddell> afiestas: it's still an issue if they advertise that it burns onto a CD and it doesn't!
<afiestas> indeed 
<afiestas> are we finally going to keep rekonq?
<Riddell> afiestas: that's the status quo and it's what I'm in favour of
<Riddell> new version needing packing too I see
<afiestas> awesome :)
<afiestas> something I was wondering, is there any reason why ktorrent is installed instead of the simpler kget?
<Riddell> I've never liked kget, it added loads of toolbar buttons to konqueror for no reason when we used it and it had a weird circle floating on your desktop
<Riddell> haven't tried it in years so dunno if it's changed
<Riddell> afiestas: do you think we should?
<Riddell> ktorrent has all the features, and the UI to match
<afiestas> Riddell: well, it is simple with 4 buttons now the needed ones for download torrent-ftp-http files
<afiestas> I have been using it for a few days and it works great though maybe we should ask ktorrent-kget developers before even discussing the change
<afiestas> since we must be sure that kget-torrent will be maintained and healthy :p
<ScottK> When has anything to do with kget ever been healthy?
<Riddell> ScottK: how do you mean?
 * ScottK doesn't like it either.
<ScottK> Anyone doing akonadi?
<afiestas> well it has improve alot imho
<debfx> danimo: I'm pretty sure that the qtcreator crash is caused by one of our qt distro patches. bisecting that will be "fun"
<Riddell> ScottK: yes
<afiestas> ScottK: if by doing to mean "using", I am
<ScottK> afiestas: No, I mean packaging 1.7.0.
<Riddell> debfx: no backtrace to find out where the cause is?
 * ScottK leaves it to Riddell then.
<Riddell> I am packaging 1.7 as I type
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK is working out barry's latest python3-pyqt4-dbus patch so maybe we can have a python3 dbus mainloop.
<debfx> Riddell: I have a backtrace but it's not really helpful except that it has to do with QtDeclarative.
<Riddell> ScottK: upstream missed out some vital part?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Upstream wrapped QtDBUS, but didn't port the stuff in the PyQt4 dbus dir as you still need with PyQt4 or PyGi to provide a mainloop.
<ScottK> If we just want to depend on PyGi we can, but that seems 'wrong'.
<Riddell> what's PyGi?
<ScottK> Python Gobject Introspection.
<ScottK> Gnome thing.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-25
<Riddell> oneiric packages still need to compile away and probably need retries in kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> then testing
<Riddell> then copy over
<Riddell> and upload to precise
<Riddell> then release
<Riddell> upstream will release about midday so I guess we won't be quite on time but not too far off
<ScottK> Way better than we've been doing.
<apachepanda> ScottK: maybe it is time to switch to pyside :P
<Riddell> apachepanda: just when Nokia is going to stop development of it?
<apachepanda> oh, we do? good stuff
<apachepanda> let's drop python altogehter and use js then
<Tm_T> I thought we were moving to perl
<apachepanda> no perl is getting the boot
<apachepanda> cdwise
<apachepanda> do we even use cds?
<apachepanda> Riddell: do you happen to know what the particular compatibility problem with suse's bzip2 is?
<Riddell> apachepanda: yes it's a patch they sadd
<Riddell> ..add
<Riddell> don't remember what but we have a bug about it somewhere
<Riddell> probably on prictine-source
<apachepanda> well, I see a patch about compressing with a 20 bit huffman, whereas upstream bz2 uses 17 bits
<apachepanda> however!
<apachepanda> upstream bz2 decodes up to 20 bits (for compatibility reasons), so I don't imagine that would be the cause
<apachepanda> ah
<apachepanda> Riddell: the problem is that we cannot recreate the tars?
<apachepanda> bit compatible
<Riddell> apachepanda: yes
<Riddell> which screws up UDD
<apachepanda> well, we don't do UDD :P
<Riddell> which is fine as long as UDD still has issues but one day it may be the grand solution we all want
<debfx> there is a new version of pristine-tar in debian that claims to fix this
<apachepanda> to be perfectly honest, I think the issue is with the pristine stuff though
<apachepanda> before bz2 1.0.3 upstream was using 20 bit huffman too
<Riddell> bug 845625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 845625 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "UDD importer fails on KDE 4.7.1 tars" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845625
<apachepanda> so essentially the pristine thing did not support tars prior to 1.0.3
<apachepanda> which is a bug in itself 
<apachepanda> IMHO
<Riddell> debian bug 641019
<ubottu> Debian bug 641019 in pristine-tar "pristine-tar does not work with tar files made by openSUSE" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/641019
<Riddell> debfx: that's very promising then
<apachepanda> I love how one cannot close rekonq by doing ctrlw with one tab
<Riddell> all right, all compiled, time to test
<Riddell> ** KDE SC 4.8 testing needed, message me to find out how
<Riddell> except you all know :)
<Tm_T> refresh my memory?
<Tm_T> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-dataengines-addons_4%3a4.8.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-engine-kdeobservatory.desktop', which is also in package plasma-widget-kdeobservatory 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1
<Riddell> Tm_T: mm, that's just why we need it tested
<Tm_T> I know, and that's why I'm testing it (:
<Tm_T> especially as I tend to install quite a lot, sometimes a bit weird collection of packages
<Daviey> ah, try now (please)
<Riddell> Daviey: pardon?
<Daviey> Gah, sorry - wrong window Riddell 
<mikecb> least it wasn't a password
<Tm_T> (:
<mikecb> kwallet has caused me to do that twice
<Riddell> maybe it is, let me try launchpad login >:)
<Riddell> mikecb: really?  because the password window loses focus?
<mikecb> kwallet is up, and then quassel opens right before I type it in
<mikecb> I suppose it's more the auto-launch previous session thing lol
<Riddell> mm session restore
<mikecb> so useful, yet so dangerous
<Riddell> well it would make sense for kwin to have a way for windows that are certain to always retain focus and for kwallet to use it
<Riddell> maybe kwin already does, I suspect gnome password thing uses it
<mikecb> like the windows secure desktop...that would be nice
<Tm_T> one can create such rule trivially I believe
<Riddell> mikecb: I'm never going to have time to look into this but if you want to it takes asking kwin guys what kwin offers and filing bugs to make it happen if it doesn't, then talking to kwallet/secret sevice/kdesudo coders to implement using it
<mikecb> seems so...I contemplated making a quassel plugin to parse inputs and ask "This looks like a password, do you really want to send it?"
<mikecb> Riddell: that sounds like a good project
<Tm_T> Riddell: mikecb: kwin rules offers required functionality, I can create the rule and share it if need be
<Riddell> that's never going to work reliably, it depends on people using what is expected to be passwords when good practice encourages passphrases which won't be recognisable by a programme
<mikecb> yeah I know, that was more joke than reality ;)
<Riddell> Tm_T: it doesn't need a config rule, it needs the programmes that have password dialogues to set them to the right kwin rules on creating the dialog
<mikecb> how does kde prefer to be contacted?  mailinglist or individual devs?
<Riddell> well maybe a config rule could work as a distro workaround
<Tm_Tr> hmmm, you mean all password dialogues?
<Riddell> mikecb: depends on the project, kwin is mgraessin who is on irc sometimes, the probably also have their own mailing list
<Riddell> Tm_T: sure
<Tm_Tr> hmmm, I wonder if in general, password request windows have some combinative factor
<Tm_Tr> ...or what's the correct word
<mikecb> okay, I'll take that on
<Riddell> mikecb: let us know how you get on
<Tm_Tr> Tm_T: you're not answering to ping
<mikecb> k
<Riddell> I think my dist-upgrade is taking ages because of libreoffice not the 4.8 I want to test
<Riddell> I'm going to put networkmanager rc 4 along with the KDE SC packages for oneiric since the maintainer is pointing out that he's getting too many old bug reports
<Riddell> Tm_T: have you tested the upgraded networkmanager
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> "KDE Telepathy 0.3 "Ninja" Released - First Beta!"  who's out telepathy ninja?
<Riddell> "KDE Telepathy 0.3 "Ninja" Released - First Beta!"  who's our telepathy ninja?
<Riddell> Tm_T: are you able to test kontact?
<Riddell> I /think/ it's working but I'm not sure
<Riddell> oh good new mail arrived, seems to be working then
<Riddell> sending works too, I declaire akonadi good enough
<Riddell> ok I want to move SC 4.8 to kubuntu-ppa backports now
<Riddell> but it might run out of space
<Riddell> should I remove lucid packages or natty or both?
<Tm_T> Riddell: we have currently network issues (ISP has broken connection) so I cannot download stuff properly
<Tm_T> including I have no access to google (:
<ts2> no google!? how are you surviving?
<Riddell> Tm_T: but you did get most of 4.8 installed and tested?
<Tm_T> Riddell: uh, not yet tested, as the network issue employed me (:
<Tm_T> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-dataengines-addons_4%3a4.8.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-engine-kdeobservatory.desktop', which is also in package plasma-widget-kdeobservatory 4:4.8.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1
<Tm_T> now both packages are 4.8.0 but the same conflict
<Tm_T> we got the network back (:
<Tm_T> https://fortn.net/ficixstats/#/page?name=_FICIX1_FICIX1Telekarelia_InterfaceStatistics
<Riddell> ok so I need to wait for you or someone to test before relasing
<Riddell> since I never trust my own testing alone
<Tm_T> Riddell: ye, what's with that conflict? should be fixed before release?
<Riddell> that plasma-addons issue I fixed, you'll need to use --force-overwrite
<Riddell> will be fixed in the kubuntu-ppa/backports version
<Tm_T> roger (:
<Riddell> Tm_T: let me know when you get it installed and you've tested a few programmes for sanity
<Riddell> plasma still has the annoying issue of freezing for 20 seconds on bootup for me
<Tm_T> Riddell: as soon as I get rebooted, I can tell if networkmanager and Kontact works (:
<Tm_T>  akonadi-backend-mysql : Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 but it is not installable
<Tm_T>                          Depends: mysql-client-core-5.5 but it is not installable
<Tm_T> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> why didn't I come across that?
<Tm_T> this is 11.10 btw
<Riddell> me too, it was held back for me
<Riddell> ok this is why we test
<Riddell> it's also why upstream shouldn't make test tars available the evening before release
<Tm_T> there should be full 24 hours for testing
<Riddell> exactly
<Tm_T> Riddell: will the private ppa have the fix for this, or should I ignore it for now?
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes I'll upload in a sec
<Tm_T> great (:
<Riddell> Tm_T: ok look out for 1.7.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1 being available from kubuntu-ninjas then carry on installing and testing
<Riddell> hmm no
<Riddell> akonadi_1.7.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa2
<Riddell> not ~ppa1
 * Riddell uploads kde4libs to precise and starts preparing the other ones
<Tm_T> it's still not offering ~ppa2
<Tm_T> hmmmmmh
<Riddell> it's still waiting to compile "Start in 1 minute "
<Tm_T> ah, right
<Tm_T> on which builder it is in line?
<Tm_T> or how this did work anyway (:
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/3120610 has details but I doubt you have access
<Riddell> can give you access if wanted
<Riddell> or maybe that's not secret
<Tm_T> ye, I have no access
<Riddell> give me your lp name if you want it
<Tm_T> https://launchpad.net/~tmt
<Riddell> Tm_T: try now
<Tm_T> thanks (:
<Tm_T> it could be I have to jump to bus in a moment, which means I will try do the same upgrade at home, but that would mean more than one hour from now until I could get to it
<Tm_T> but that would mean 2 systems tested then, so not entirely bad (;
<Riddell> Tm_T: thanks
<Riddell> did we ever get that irc bot testers call added?
<Tm_T> ubottu or kubotu?
<ubottu> Tm_T: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> any
<Riddell> we were discussing it the other day
<Riddell> like !ninjas to ping people but for testing
<Tm_T> ah, couldn't find it from ubottu's brains, so prolly not added yet
<Tm_T> ...I wan't my ibook back to work so I could use it for testing too
<Riddell> Tm_T: if you want you can add it and ask (here and mailing list) for people willing to be added
<Tm_T> rogery
<Riddell> Quintasan_: you're the kde telepathy ninja?  up for packaging 0.3 and getting it in the archive?
<Tm_T> yay, built
<Tm_T> Riddell: installed without further issues, restarting
<Tm_T> Riddell: all looks ok except display settings didn't come over
<Tm_T> 23" widescreen is now using 1280x1024 apparently
<Riddell> Tm_T: but you can change it manually again?
<Riddell> that sounds like an X issue
<Riddell> from your reboot
<Tm_T> yeh
<Tm_T> other than that, all seemed to be ok
<Tm_T> on a bus now, so can test more in 45 mins
<yofel> feel free to add me to !testers btw.
 * yofel will test 4.8-O when he's home (~1h)
<Tm_T> Riddell: I had manually set display settings, so it should have come over
<Tm_T> set & saved, it doesn't change them automatically when I add or remove displays
<Tm_T> so hummm
<Tm_T> two displays btw
<Riddell> just what KDE has always been not very good at
<Tm_T> Riddell: heh, just interesting it fails at upgrade when it's been just fine when I
<yofel> well, I was at least able to attach a beamer 2 days ago to my netbook, which didn't work at all like 3 releases ago. So there's some progress
<Tm_T> 've been plugging screens in and out
<Tm_T> yofel: ye, have had zero issues lately
<Tm_T> zero or nearly
<Riddell> I've always been able to use my projector without problems, there's loads of improvements that should be made but never a case of it doesn't work for years
<ScottK> For Hardy (KDE3) mine would lock up X and completely freeze.
<ScottK> For KDE 4.1 - 4.3 I had to set things up very carefully.
<ScottK> Since 4.4 it's ~just worked for me.
<Riddell> how do I make sed apply to only the first line of a file?
<Tm_T> Riddell: at what time the kde sc upstream release is planned?
<apachepanda> Riddell: first line or first occurance?
<Riddell> Tm_T: three hours ago
<Riddell> apachepanda: first line
<apachepanda> that might be tricky with in-place
<apachepanda> something like sed q ...
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh so it's late, nice (:
<Riddell> 15:20 < pitti> Riddell: sed '1 s/foo/bar/'
<Riddell> apachepanda: pitti got it
<apachepanda> that is first occurance IIRC
<Tm_T> take the first line to stdout, do sed, direct it back to its place?
<Tm_T> if nothing else works (:
<apachepanda> yeah
 * apachepanda would head it
<Tm_T> apachepanda: for example, yes
<ScottK> Riddell: It's released.
<ScottK> 18 minutes ago
<Riddell> ScottK: "it" being KDE SC?
<Riddell> not on kde.org yet
<Riddell> that's how I judge it
<Riddell> well normally I judge it by sebas talking about doing it but I don't see that today
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes, based on what Dirk sent to packagers.
<Tm_T> same problem, haven't seen release messages of any kind
<Riddell> ScottK: oh he means it's syncing to mirrors, some hours after that is time for announcements usually
<ScottK> Right, but I think it's safe to put out our packages.
<Tm_T> upgrading at home
<Tm_T> will have results in 15 mins perhaps
<Riddell> ScottK: kde4libs uploaded, waiting on tm_t to test oneiric to move that over
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> BluesKaj said he's test precise
<ScottK> Did you see the kde-baseapps mail on packagers?
<ScottK> Sounds like something we ought to patch.
<Riddell> ScottK: I did that yesterday I think
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.
<Riddell> I know I added that patch
<Tm_T> uh, right http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2012-January/005476.html
<Tm_T> so it really was last-minute release (:
<Tm_T> Riddell: looks like downloading takes good time, so more than 15 minutes (;
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  all looks fine so far , just running thru the apps looking for anomolies
<Riddell> BluesKaj: excellent
<Riddell> BluesKaj: check kontact and whatever else you want
<Riddell> anyone going to fosdem? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Fosdem/2012
<Riddell> (as well as KDE wiki pages)
<Riddell> Tm_T: where has your testing got to?
<Tm_T> Riddell: installing
<Tm_T> only 462 packages to install
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  unfortunately I don't use kmail/kontact since My email provider contracted my email server out to hotmail , which i find ridiculous so I just switched to web email services like gmail and my bell ISP email.
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ok but test kontact for calendaring for example
<Riddell> question is "is akonadi working"
<BluesKaj> ok will try
<BluesKaj> errr ...don't use akonadi either, it's disabled :) ...but everything else works so far 
<Riddell> BluesKaj: how is it disabled?
<ScottK> Non-working Akonadi or Kontact isn't a release blocker anyway.  SC 4.7 clearly established that.
<yofel> you can barely use anything in *pim these days without akonadi
<BluesKaj> guess , i'm not gonna be much help 
<ScottK> Riddell: It doesn't start until something uses it, so if nothing is using it, it won't come on.
 * yofel updates
 * Riddell uploading bits to precise
<Tm_T> I'll have test results soon if I'm reading install log correctly
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  I have it as anon starter in startup & shutdown>session management >"applications to be excluded from sessions", I have akonadi listed along with nepomuk and timidity
<Riddell> BluesKaj: but you can still use it, it'll start when kontact starts
 * BluesKaj has to reinstall kontact/kmail
<BluesKaj> the kmail wizard can't find my ISP's email server and hasb't been able to since it was contracted to hotmail , pophm and smtphm are the incoming and outgoing settings which work on thunderbird but not kmail
<Tm_T> I thought you can use hotmail with imap too
<Tm_T> relogin ->
<BluesKaj> Tm_T,  yes i tried the imap settings as well 
<BluesKaj> brb , reboot 
<Tm_T> Kopete (akonadi) works
<Riddell> Tm_T: great
<Tm_T> testing kontact (kmail)
<Tm_T> blargh, one moment
<Tm_T> forgot I'm at home and on my own account (;
<Riddell> Tm_T: so you say it's ok so I can copy to oneiric I guess
<Tm_T> Riddell: currently testing on a non-gitbuild environment (my home account is that instead of kubuntu packages, my bad)
<Tm_T> Riddell: akonadi doesn't run
<Riddell> Tm_T: so kontact doesn't work?
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> I'll try make sure it's not old cruft messing things
<Riddell> I'll test too
<Tm_T> yeah, some old cruft on an account who has never used akonadi on anything ends up having non-functioning akonadi
<Tm_T> ~/.local/share/akonadi (re)moved, and things works
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Tm_T> after that, akonadi stops and starts just fine
<yofel> shadeslayer: how did it go?
<Riddell> working nicely for me after install akonadi 1.7 and reboot
<soee> Riddell, hi
<shadeslayer> yofel: Better than expected
<soee> is it ok to upgrade from ninja ppa ?
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> :)
<Riddell> hi soee, no, but what are you trying to achieve?
<Riddell> Tm_T: so are you able to add a testers ping to a bot?
<Tm_T> ye
<soee> Riddell, on my list i have ninja ppa with 4.8.0 i guess
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you add !kubuntu-test as "Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, tm_t, shadeslayer, BluesKaj" ?
<Tm_T> ubottu: testers-#kubuntu is Tm_T yofel and other testers, ping pong ding dong we have tests to do! Report to Riddell immediately!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> whops, I was too quick (;
<Riddell> oh whatever is better
<Riddell> soee: ok can you wait 
<shadeslayer> need testers?
<Riddell> soee: it's being copied to a real ppa and I'd like it tested there
<soee> Riddell, crap already started :/
<Riddell> soee: ok carry on then
<Tm_T> ubottu: testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<shadeslayer> And what about precise?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: maybe, what are you running?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: precise
<Tm_T> I first added to wrong channel too (:
<yofel> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: <3
<Riddell> Tm_T: well we want it on #kubuntu as well
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, testers-#kubuntu is <alias> testers-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Riddell> shadeslayer: then watch out for it appearing in archive and install it and test when it does
<Tm_T> now it should be the same on both channels
<shadeslayer> lets see
<yofel> meh, still downloading :/
<soee> ;]
<Riddell> yofel: what are you testing to and on what distro?
<yofel> 4.8 on oneiric
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmmm, I cannot get newly set imap account retrieve mails, interesting
<Riddell> Tm_T: nice thanks :)
<Riddell> ok who wants to be on the testing ping?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upgrading on precise
<shadeslayer> ~20 minutes 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: from a PPA?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I'm just setting up akonadi here and trying to configure kmail and kontact , so I'll report back in less then 30 mins
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, imap issue seemed to be my mistake
<Tm_T> so yeh, it alls seems to work just fine
<Tm_T> silly Kontact bugging
<Tm_T> ye, all is ok
<soee> ok, reboot now
<James147> Riddell: I can test the upgrade in my vm if you want
<shadeslayer> Riddell: from archives
<soee> back
<soee> all works fine, i just had to remove and connect again my mouse because i couldnt move cursor :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: great
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what did you test again?
<Riddell> soee: not shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> :P
<soee> Riddell, upgrade to 4.8 oneiric
<Riddell> soee: from what source, on what distro version..
<soee> Riddell, ninja ppa, Kubuntu 11.10, kde 4.8 RC2 -> 4.8.0
<Riddell> great thanks soee 
<soee> no problems during download or updates
<Riddell> soee: tested kontact?
<Riddell> James147: now we need the kubuntu-ppa/backports copy tested for oneiric, are you able?
<soee> Riddell, well im using Thunderbird but have also contact, looks liek works fine
<soee> *kontact
<James147> sure
<James147> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> soee: great thanks
<Riddell> James147: great, that's the last step before we announce so let me know when it's done
<James147> Riddell: what do you need me to do?
<Riddell> James147: get a vm with oneiric kubuntu running, add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, dist-upgrade and install kde-full, reboot and check the programmes work
<James147> kk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Who is our in house PPC expert?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/4:4.2.81-0ubuntu1/+build/3105726
<yofel> hm, kwin compositing got disabled after reboot on my eeePC
<ScottK> shadeslayer: There was an error on powerpc in the last cycle, I can't remember which package, maybe kdeutils that looked similar.
<yofel> akonadi still talks nonsense about failing to fetch a resource collection
<ScottK> You might hunt it up and see if the solution to it helps.
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I don't quite understand why it doesn't find that particular reference to the function
<ScottK> The code is generated at build time and something is missed.
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't know but PPC isn't supported so ignore it
<shadeslayer> okay
<micahg> umm, it's community supported :P
<Riddell> well right
<shadeslayer> nothing in kdeutils 
<micahg> shadeslayer: try kdesdk
<ScottK> Yeah, that's it.
<yofel> Riddell: my kdepim summary: works fine if you use a fresh setup. If you have kde bug 259355 kmail (and kontact) doesn't work at all and ktimetracker still doesn't work standalone
<ubottu> KDE bug 259355 in general "kmail terminates during startup with "Failed to fetch the resource collection "" [Critical,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259355
<Riddell> "Start in 21 hours" not looking good for new akonadi in kubuntu-ppa/updates
<Riddell> yofel: ok we can mention that on our website release page I guess
<Riddell> wgrant: can you pimp a PPA build?
<yofel> well, that's nothing new
<yofel> broken since 4.6
<Riddell> right
<James147> Riddell: has some problems with a previous failed upgrade :S but everything seems to be upgrading now
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  no luck with kmail setup , ISP email account not recognized due akonadi not responding quickly enough and the email server request times out ...tried different approaches but it's no use to me any . direct access with a web browser works for me . akonadi is defintely the encumberance there in my situation , and that terrible kwalletmanager contantly intereferes because my settings there won't stick. All else is working , checked all 
<BluesKaj> apps and kde 4.8 seems stable here.
<koolhead17> hi all
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ok thanks for helping, I think we have enough testers of akonadi so that's fine
<koolhead17> hey Riddell
<Riddell> all: koolhead17 here is offering to package owncloud but hasn't packaged before so needs guidance
<Riddell> koolhead17: I'm busy with KDE just now so no time for me, you might have to wait until it's convenient for someone to help you
<Riddell> koolhead17: but the first step is of course just to get the programme working as you normally would
<koolhead17> Riddell: sounds perfect!!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Everything looks good on precise
<Riddell> shadeslayer: from kubuntu-ninjas?
<shadeslayer> from archive ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh ok, there must be lots of it still to compile so keep upgrading
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  good , iknow akonadi is important for some who require secure and flexible email , but being retired and merely a home user , fancy email and kontact etc isn't needed on my setup ,...any other problems will be reported
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and looking out for things to click retry on would be good too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we have a handy script for that iirc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which one?
<shadeslayer> lemme see, one sec
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde-sc-build-status
<yofel> that's totally outdated
<shadeslayer> but ... it works?
<yofel> its package list I mean
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I'll update it then
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<Riddell> ok akonadi compiled in kubuntu-ppa/backports, waiting for it to be published then I think I'll announce
<Riddell> James147: where is your testing at?
<James147> installing kubuntu-desktop/kde-full
<Riddell> akonadi-backend-mysql is updated, we can publish!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel could either of you run this : http://paste.kde.org/192770 : I'm on a very slow connection
<yofel> just run it from my server?
<shadeslayer> yofel: needs authentatication from launchpad
<yofel> -.-
<shadeslayer> I'mtrying to figure out why though
<shadeslayer> launchpad = Launchpad.login_with('kubuntu-dev-tools KDE SC build watch', 'production', cachedir)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ask me to set up an ec2 for you?
<Riddell> how's this? kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8
<shadeslayer> Riddell: doesn't need a EC2 machine to run that :P
<shadeslayer> Would probably be a epic waste of CPU Cycles
<Riddell> well yeah but that's the nice thing about ec2,  it's ok to do that on it, you just shut it down when you're done
<Riddell> shadeslayer: anyway running
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel kubuntu-developers is the team that has upload rights to the archive right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kubuntu-dev
<shadeslayer> and where does one define the packageset to be associated with kubuntu-dev ?
<Riddell> that I've no idea, it's cjwatsons speciality
<shadeslayer> okay, I'll ask him, because if I can extract that list, I can just query the list from launchpad for kde-sc-build-status
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0 published
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm it's not just kde-sc the package set includes
<Riddell> better to get the list off ftp.kde.org
<shadeslayer> hmm .. rename the script then?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-dev-packageset-build-status
<yofel> there's some script to get that list on the kubuntu-dev wiki page
<yofel> (bottom)
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu Dev wiki page?
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers
<debfx> shadeslayer: there is already http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/#kubuntu
<debfx> and http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm
<shadeslayer> debfx: did you hand generate that list?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0  | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<Riddell> James147: if you find problems do shout loudly because I've announced it now
<debfx> shadeslayer: yes
<James147> Riddell: sorry it took so long, 
<shadeslayer> debfx: ah, I wanted a way to just query launchpad for a list of packages under the kubuntu-dev team
<James147> Inital boot and login seem fine
<shadeslayer> yofel: meh, my list is shorter and better than the one that script returns
<debfx> shadeslayer: well qa.ubuntuwrie.org lists all packages from the kubuntu packageset that ftbfs
<yofel> well yeah, also that script doesn't catch the part in universe
<yofel> *parts
<shadeslayer> hmm .. good point ... should we remove kde-sc-build-status then?
<shadeslayer> or should I just update it, and let it be
<yofel> let it be, it has it's rare use cases
<yofel> *its
<shadeslayer> and update it with the new list?
<yofel> yeah
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> ah, also don't forget to update the architectures, iirc it's missing armhf so it always drops one build
<shadeslayer> fixored
<CIA-114> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Rohan Garg * 134 * bin/kde-sc-build-status Update with new package set and new architecture armhf
<James147> Riddell: cant see any problems here
<soee> how does 12.04 works at current developement stage ?
<Riddell> James147: awesome thanks so much
<Riddell> James147: the whole packaging and testing an SC release is a slow process for sure
<Riddell> soee: in general?  I've no idea not tried it
<soee> :)
<yofel> precise works fine on my T510 - there's no telling if it'll do that tomorrow too though
<yofel> typical alpha
<Riddell> afiestas tried a daily build yesterday and liked it
<Riddell> soee: more daily build testers would be good so we know what's needed for alpha 2
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where can I get your script?
<BluesKaj> anyone testing HUD ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: huh? kde-sc-build-status?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: with KDE Software?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but where
<shadeslayer> its in kubuntu-dev-tools/bin
<Riddell> ok thanks
<Riddell> I knew that
<BluesKaj> apparently it's Qt compatible 
<shadeslayer> Then I don't understand  the question :P
<Riddell> yes thank agateau_ for that, testers would be interesting
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I mean I needed reminded, you have to be patient with my poor concust brain :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah, still healing? what do the doctors say
<Riddell> shadeslayer: doctors can't do anything, it's just a long slow recovery I need, I feel I'm 95% there on the brain
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so another 3 - 4 months?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: totally impossible to say, it's an unpredictable thing, doctors said "give it 6 months" two months ago
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've been taking homeopathic tablets because the placaebo effect will help me as much as anything :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Because placaebo's are much better than real medicine :P
<micahg> homeopathy is more than placebo, but I guess that's getting way offtopic :)
<Riddell> micahg: that'll give us a topic to discuss over beer at UDS :)
<micahg> heh, sounds good to me :)
<yofel> thanks X, get yourself killed when running out of mem even though there's 3G of swap left...
 * micahg wonders if they added a trigger for when it gets to a certain amuont
<micahg> *amouont
<micahg> *amount :P
<yofel> *shrug* (Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting)
<shadeslayer> Conspiracy theorists unite!
<Riddell> my computer did spontaniously reboot today, I wonder if it was the thing yofel has
<yofel> and ofc apport didn't catch a thing - interetingly useless piece of software lately
<micahg> yofel: do you have xdiagnose installeD?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> hm, I'm starting to like that unity-style task manager. If only the transparency effect wouldn't suck...
<shadeslayer> uh oh, yofel's going over to the dark side
<yofel> blame jussi :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: got a working HUD?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: haven't had the time to try it out
<shadeslayer> I'm behind on my RSS feeds and videos
 * shadeslayer looks
<Riddell> brave move at UI change, I'm curious if it's a) any good and b) works well with KDE apps
<Riddell> a) will be an opinion only of course :)
 * Riddell out
 * yofel back to reading gtk3 docs
<jussi> yofel: :D
<yofel> s/reading/trying to read/
<jussi> I love the icon only task manager - not only is it nice to use, it makes the desktop look better also
<shadeslayer> yofel: don't trust them, they break shit ever so often : http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/glib/gmacros.h?id=3fe710c0b59b881c7b4090601f8c1a33876af78d
<Riddell> l10n uploading to backports PPA
<jussi> shadeslayer: and we dont? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: just not as often as them
<jussi> hehe
<yofel> shadeslayer: me is working/trying to work on oxygen-gtk3. works fine, but finding out the supported ways to use it is a PITA
<yofel> setting oxygen-gtk in ~/$XDG_CONFIG_HOME/gtk-3.0/settings.ini isn't very kde-only
<yofel> s/~\// /
<shadeslayer> yay, using dragon and playing a m4v makes X crash
<shadeslayer> reproducable
<m4v> I always do that.
<shadeslayer> also, VLC crashes while trying to play as well
<shadeslayer> gi._glib.GError: Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/share/xdiagnose/icons/microscope.svg'
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> okay, I'm off to sleep, nighters
<yofel> gn
<jussi> yofel: so apart fromthe transparency thing that I dont understand what it is, are there any other bugs youve come across? 
<jussi> Riddell: did you see my suggestion about icon only task manager by default?
<apachepanda> jussi: is the icon only task manager not a fail of UX yet?
<apachepanda> sheytan: you once pingged me
<jussi> apachepanda: how was it a fail previously?
<apachepanda> also I think I needed something from you at some point
<sheytan> apachepanda: true, what was that thing to put on phonon site again?
<apachepanda> jussi: it was a ripoff of windows' which is fail
<apachepanda> sheytan: versions with links to download
<apachepanda> like a box that like
<apachepanda> phonon 4.6.0
<apachepanda> phonon-gstreamer 4.5.blubb
<sheytan> ok, got the idea :)
<apachepanda> phonon-vlc zomg.0
<jussi> apachepanda: I havent used windows for ages, so I dunno. I dont caare if its a ripoff if it works excellently
 * sheytan has birthday today :)
<apachepanda> jussi: it is about sanity of usage paradigms and the windows icon thing does not provide that, consequentially a direct ripoff also doesn't
<apachepanda> and where is the bot
<apachepanda> bot!
<apachepanda> botty botty!
<jussi> wot bot?
<apachepanda> ah
<apachepanda> kubotu: hi
<apachepanda> sleepy bot went to bed early today, now I woke him up again
<apachepanda> eval(me)
<kubotu> hola apachepanda!
<apachepanda> kubotu: u so nice
<apachepanda> kubotu: order birthday package for sheytan
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to sheytan and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday sheytan, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday sheytan :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<apachepanda> score!
<sheytan> Thank you very much :D
<sheytan> apachepanda: http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/5710/base2g.png
 * apachepanda has unbirthday today
<sheytan> smthng like this?
<sheytan> but you get a present too :D
<sheytan> wait, got another idea, will show you soon
<apachepanda> \o/ prn
<apachepanda> kubotu: order unbirthday package
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get an unbirthday present.
 * kubotu slides an unbirthday cake and a present down the bar to apachepanda and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy unbirthday to you, happy unbirthday to you, happy unbirthday apachepanda, happy unbirthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Unbirthday apachepanda :D
<kubotu> To your unhealth!
<apachepanda> win
<yofel> happy birthday sheytan :)
<sheytan> yofel thank you :)
<yofel> and I actually *like* the win7 task manager
<sheytan> who doesn't? ;d
<yofel> even if the rest of the OS behaves wrong ^^
<sheytan> means? ; d
<yofel> has no bash, no xclipboard, ships IE, isn't buggy, ...
<apachepanda> yofel: what is wrong with IE? :O
<yofel> junk software, or did it get better lately?
<yofel> not that I have access to a windows installation that actually has it installed
<apachepanda> you can uninstall IE? :O
<apachepanda> u wicked
<debfx> Riddell: I think kdepim 4.8.0 is still missing in the archive
<debfx> is this a BIC change? http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=marble.git&a=commitdiff&h=47e416ef6c98683af9e27d80d9ea547459d908a6
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> just upgraded to 4.8
<sheytan> taskbar is still the old one
<sheytan> stuff behaves wired
<sheytan> cant open folder view from panel ;/
<BluesKaj> folderview also hides folders below the screenedge and behind the panel without a scroller to access
<sheytan> confirmed
<yofel> hm
<sheytan> and fix deps issues please
<yofel> with the kdm background now being grey-ish, should be make our plymouth theme a bit lighter?
<sheytan> i had to uninstall icontasks to upgrade
<yofel> sheytan: that's not a package provided by us, what's the package name?
<sheytan> i know, but it wasn't the only deps problem ;)
 * yofel does another test upgrade
<sheytan> thank you
<sheytan> can i hide other arch pkgs than mine?
<yofel> where?
<sheytan> apper lists all which makes it unreadable ;/
<yofel> no idea about apper
<sheytan> yofel did you build icon tasks?
<sheytan> or someone else
<sheytan> i'm looking for it, should be a part of kde workspace
<yofel> we never made a package for it
<yofel> it's now part of kde
<sheytan> yep
<sheytan> can someone make it?
<sheytan> i thought it will replace the default taskmeneger in 4.8 ;/
<sheytan> crap ;(
<yofel> sheytan: if you tell me what the other package name is I can add a conflict
<yofel> but I can't do that without knowing how the other package is called
<sheytan> the old package was build by myself, i can maybe send it to you?
<yofel> well, we can't do anything about locally built stuff
<yofel> I know that someone had a popular package in a PPA
<sheytan> i build it couse no one had it before. didnt know about ppa with it
<yofel> sheytan: ah wait, you can't find it in 4.8? It's in plasma-widgets-addons
<sheytan> installing now :)
<sheytan> #kde helped
<yofel> sheytan: hm, can't see any obvious dep issues in backports, got logs?
<apachepanda> sheytan, yofel: I actually have a revised boot color stuffs here
<apachepanda> also slow interwebs access for some reason
<yofel> ah, nice
<sheytan> yofel, not mine but same  issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/816984/
<apachepanda> debfx: what change would be bic there?
<apachepanda> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/20120110_002.mp4
<apachepanda> this one I think
<apachepanda> though it might be prn
<yofel> fine with me
<apachepanda> plz be telling me if it is the right movie
<yofel> looks right ^^
<yofel> (seriously)
<sheytan> apachepanda: me loves that plymouth, nice dell, ued to use one ;D
<Blizzz> oh hay irc long time no see
<Blizzz> tried to upgrade to kde 4.8 on oneiric, but there is a conflict with kdepim-kresources / kdepim-groupware. is it known already?
<debfx> apachepanda: removed virtual methods I guess
<apachepanda> I dont see where that happened?
<apachepanda> private methods you mean?
<apachepanda> debfx: 
<Blizzz> looks like removing  kdepim-groupware kdepim-wizards kdepim-kresources make it upgradable
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> jussi: no what is icon only task manager?
<Riddell> windows 7 style?
<yofel> Riddell: unity style (plasma applet icontasks)
<Riddell> what's the advantage?
<yofel> dunno, behaves like unity
<yofel> feels very much like sweet tasks or how that was called actually
<Riddell> mm well I don't see an advantage I like having text to see what the button represents
<Riddell> and icon, best of both worlds
<Riddell> Blizzz: what's up?
<Riddell> debfx: kdepim 4.8 uploaded to precise thanks
 * yofel has that panel vertically and has icons only anyway
<yofel> which makes it feel even more like unity
<Blizzz> Riddell: i have had kdepim-groupware kdepim-wizards kdepim-kresources installed which blocked a clean upgrade to KDE 4.8. Obviosuly they are not needed any longer, since e.g. groupware calendars in korganizer work
<Riddell> Blizzz: yes those are old, I wouldn't expect the upgrade to be blocked by it, how did you upgrade
<Blizzz> Riddell: i removed them manually
<Blizzz> there was an dependency issue with some libs
<yofel> I think people are using 'upgrade' instead of 'dist-upgrade'
<Blizzz> libkdepim4 (= 4:4.7.4+git111222-0ubuntu0.1)
<Blizzz> yofel: i did dist-upgrade ;)
<yofel> hm, shouldn't block then
<Riddell> yofel: hmm I guess the only answer to that is improve https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Blizzz> that was what was shown: kdepim-groupware: Depends: libkdepim4 (= 4:4.7.4+git111222-0ubuntu0.1) but 4:4.8.0a-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1 is to be installed.
<Riddell> which does need improving a lot
<yofel> but then again, apt is weird
<Riddell> maybe we need a replaces kdepim-groupware on something to tell apt it's not important any more
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<Blizzz> gn8 yofel
<Blizzz> Riddell: isn't it a case that happens from time to time? that dependencies or packages goes obsolete?
<Riddell> Blizzz: yes, but I'm not sure of the exact behaviour of apt in such a case
<Riddell> and our testing didn't come across this
<Blizzz> k. so at least we can document it somewhere? i guess it's possible that such constellations can appear again
<Riddell> we can just put it on the web page
<Riddell> Blizzz: how's this? kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0
<Blizzz> Riddell: good, maybe add "Possibly you need to remove them by hand." to make it more clear?
<Riddell> hmm did oyu explicitly install one of the packages at some point maybe?
<Riddell> that might explain why apt was reluctant to remove it
<wgrant> Riddell: Which build?
<Blizzz> Riddell: i do not remember that i did it
<Blizzz> though my memory is not so well sometimes ;)
<Riddell> wgrant: thanks but bigjools sorted it first :)
<wgrant> Ah, k
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-26
<afiestas> Riddell: apt is a little bit messy 
<afiestas> for example couldn't install aircrack
<afiestas> but well, I will compile it I guess :p
<Riddell> afiestas: did it say why not?
<Riddell> afiestas: do you think that is due to SC 4.8?
<afiestas> Riddell: nope, it is ubuntu's fault I guess
<afiestas> it said "this package was repalced by iw" which makes no sense
<Riddell> installs fine in oneiric
<Riddell> I guess it has disappeared in precise
<Riddell> yeah removed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aircrack-ng
<Riddell> reasons says "(From Debian) RoQA; unmaintained, RC-buggy, NPOS; Debian bug #642934"
<ubottu> Debian bug 642934 in wnpp "ITP: aircrack-ng -- wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/642934
<afiestas> Riddell: to be added back?
<afiestas> buggy? :s
<afiestas> wth?
<Riddell> afiestas: I've no idea
<Tm_T> morning
<Tm_T> Riddell: looks like at work, display settings don't stay
<Tm_T> and it's 1024x768 it falls back to
<Tm_T> this is not nice...
<MacSeal> hi,in kde 4.8 Drag and drop not working in dolphins main window to the trash icon in the side panel
<apachepanda> MacSeal: bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> hola
<tsdgeos> aloh
<apachepanda> debfx: regarding your BIC question from yesterday .... if you meant the retraction of the private slots ... that is indeed binary incompatible ... private slots: will lead to visible symbols whereas Q_PRIVATE_SLOT is a purely metaobject based slot (i.e. the metaobject calls the dptr rather than the public object - hence the Q_PRIVATE_SLOT macro expands to nothing)
<Riddell> apachepanda: what's this?
<apachepanda> arguably the incompatibility can be ignored though as it was private to begin with ^^
<apachepanda> Riddell: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=marble.git&a=commitdiff&h=47e416ef6c98683af9e27d80d9ea547459d908a6
<Riddell> mm
<apachepanda> see it was wrong before as it was using private *slots*:, and it was changed in a wrong way as it is retracting interfaces, but at least it is correct now
<apachepanda> (that is except for inconsitent code formatting ^^)
<tsdgeos> that's the marble runner class
<tsdgeos> don't think BC matters there
<tsdgeos> does it?
<apachepanda> tsdgeos: it is in a lib folder, so from the diff I must judge it matters
<Riddell> we would care about BC if it's  libmarblewidget
<Riddell> but that page doesn't tell me when it happened or in what branch
<apachepanda> it is part of marblewidget_SRCS
<apachepanda> Riddell: surely debfx will handle it ^^
<apachepanda> Riddell: though I wonder if we symbol check libmarble*
<apachepanda> that would be rather good, libmarble* doesn't have a history of being very bc
<tsdgeos> apachepanda: question is, you sure that is BIC?
<tsdgeos> it still defines the slots
<tsdgeos> true the function implementation itself moved to a different class
<apachepanda> tsdgeos: it defines them using Q_PRIVATE_SLOT
<tsdgeos> but that's not BIC
<apachepanda> which expands to void
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> removing non virtual functions is BC
<tsdgeos> and using Q_PRIVATE_SLOT will give you the "correct" functions in the .moc object
<tsdgeos> so i am not sure there's a BC problem there
<apachepanda> there is no function in the moc
<apachepanda> the function is in the private class
<tsdgeos> sure
<apachepanda> which is called by the metaobject
<tsdgeos> i mean the "switch" in the metaobject
<apachepanda> so fro an outside perspective the entire interface is retracted
<tsdgeos> it's a private slot
<apachepanda> which makes it bic if someone were to work around the private: and call the slot as a function
<tsdgeos> if you were connecting to it
<apachepanda> slots are still functions
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> private
<apachepanda> yes, and private has no impact on the symbols
<tsdgeos> only this class cares about them
<apachepanda> hence my comment that one could very well ignore this BIC
<apachepanda> as the likelihood of it having an impact is next to nil
<tsdgeos> obviously you still can invoke private slots using QMetaObject::invokeMethod
<tsdgeos> since the metaobject knows nothing about the privateness
<apachepanda> ack
<tsdgeos> but then you're being too smart for your own good
<tsdgeos> and willing to be punished for it 
<tsdgeos> imo
<apachepanda> agreed
<apachepanda> that doesn't matter on a policy level though :P
<apachepanda> Riddell: did kde ever discuss changing the path of the startkde env scripts?
<apachepanda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/817462/
<apachepanda> and does anyone remember why we do not do the kdedirs changes in there?
<Riddell> apachepanda: I don't think I've seen such a discussion
<apachepanda> should go to share/kde4/ IMHO
<apachepanda> well
<apachepanda> share/kde4/env
 * apachepanda puts it on his todo
<apachepanda> or at least share/env/
<apachepanda> Riddell: any immediate objections to moving our kdedirs/gtk setup magic from startkde to env scripts?
<apachepanda> that would also allow us to get rid of the dirty if -e infofile hacks
<apachepanda> as we can ship the scripts with their packages
<Riddell> apachepanda: what's the advantage?
<Riddell> apachepanda: just a cleaner way you think?
<apachepanda> yes, also not having to pull those dirty hacks
<apachepanda> and ultimately not having to patch startkde at all
<Riddell> apachepanda: go for it as long as you take responsibility for any regressions :)
<apachepanda> (I think the only other change is country detection which should really move to klocale)
<apachepanda> Riddell: yeah, sure :P
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<Riddell> hi stanley_robertso 
<stanley_robertso> hi Riddell
<stanley_robertso> wassup
<Riddell> umm we're developing Kubuntu, want to join us?
<stanley_robertso> sure, would love to
<stanley_robertso> Riddell: so whcih phase is in kubuntu now ?
<Riddell> stanley_robertso: we're about half way through the cycle, things need packaging, testing needs doing occationally, features and work items need worked on
<stanley_robertso> cool, so a lot going on . 
<stanley_robertso> I hope across technologies
<Riddell> you hope or you hop?
<stanley_robertso> I mean.. the current work is going on.. across technologies
<stanley_robertso> Iam from C/C++ stream
<Riddell> there's a broad range of skills needed to make a distro for sure, from coding to writing to testing
<Riddell> most coding is upstream in KDE but we need to do bits for bugfixing and our own programmes
<stanley_robertso> ahh ok . Do i need to setup any base, for starting into it . 
<Riddell> that all depends on the task in question
<stanley_robertso> which components in kubuntu has  c/c++ tech involved
<Riddell> almost all of upstream KDE uses c++ so we might need to do bugfixes, although usually we can convince upstream to do that
<Riddell> Muon is a Kubuntu programme that is written in c++
<Riddell> kubuntu-firefox-installer too I think
<Riddell> muon is closely maintained by jonathan thomas so talk to him about whether anything needs done
<Riddell> (I expect it does)
<Riddell> kubuntu-firefox-installer is simple, might be worth checking launchpad for bugs but I don't expect any critical ones
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I just realised this ./kde-sc-build-status script doesn't do the retry for you, you need to check it's output and do it manually
<Riddell> there must be a way we can do that through the LP APIs
<Riddell> stanley_robertso: we do quite a bit of coding in python
<stanley_robertso> I knew perl, awk .. and not python.. but i hope its not hard to learn it
<Riddell> as programming languages go python is very easy to learn
<Riddell> of course like any programming languages there's APIs etc to get used to as well
<stanley_robertso> Riddell: ok. let me check with jonathan thomas [ his id ? ]  to see, if i can be of any help
<Riddell> stanley_robertso: JontheEchidna 
<Riddell> or echidnaman on launchpad I think
<stanley_robertso> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> I hope you find useful and fun things to do for Kubuntu :)
<stanley_robertso> sure, thanks a lot for the info Riddell
<Riddell> ScottK: I can't remember if you said before but python-qt4 has build failures on arm, what do you know about those?
<fregl> since upgrading to soprano 0.7.4 I get crashes in akonadi every couple of seconds, I guess that's known?
<Riddell> fregl: no I've not heard of that
<Riddell> fregl: crashes that cause drkonqi to appear?
<fregl> Riddell: yes https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292388 
<ubottu> KDE bug 292388 in general "Nepomuk/Soprano crashes after upgrading to 2 7 4" [Crash,New]
<fregl> I'll try downgrading now
<fregl> currently I can't write an email
<Riddell> sucks
<Riddell> kontact is working fine with me
<fregl> actually I can by disabling nepomuk
<Riddell> so I think your best chance is to hassle kdepim people to looking into it
<Riddell> or just workaround it if you can
<fregl> Riddell: what is our artwork license? lgpl?
<fregl> (kde I mean)
<Riddell> fregl: depends on situation
<Riddell> lgpl for icons in platform, gpl for icons and artwork elsewhere
<fregl> Riddell: by default, like program icons
<fregl> ok thanks
<Riddell> may be safer to make it lgpl if you think it might move into platform one day I guess
<Riddell> 4.8 seems mostly good or compiling and expected to be good except kdepim-runtime, looking into that
<Riddell> I need to look into l10n builds too
<afiestas> agateau_: ping
<agateau_> afiestas: pong
<afiestas> agateau_: do you remember my modification of kdelibs for having  "menubar" lookup ?
<afiestas> happens that I have some free time now until 19:00 and I want to do a KRunner with the same functionality
<agateau_> afiestas: the search in help menu idea?
 * afiestas if somebody says like HUD I may have to kill him :p
<afiestas> agateau_: yes
<agateau_> oh, like the matrix!
<agateau_> (previous code name for hud :))
<afiestas> can you orient me on how dbusmenu works? and what should I use?
<afiestas> right now I have a bunch of stuff compiled  and oxygen-appmenu is working finde
<afiestas> but for example the plasmoid isn't and I can see that there is a KDED not running related to dbusmenu exportation
<agateau_> yes, that's a work-in-progress
<agateau_> first we need to get the terminology right:
<agateau_> dbusmenu is about exposing a menu over dbus
<agateau_> no matter what the menu comes from
<apachepanda> afiestas: like hud!?
<Riddell>  /kickban apachepanda 
<agateau_> appmenu registers the association between your window and the main menubar to an appmenu registrar
<agateau_> mmm, that's confusing, 2nd try
<apachepanda> Riddell: then I must stop work and go home \o/
<Riddell> apachepanda: come back!
<apachepanda> meh
<afiestas> apachepanda: --Beer; for you next time I see you :p
<agateau_> appmenu exposes your menubar on dbus (using dbusmenu) and registers the tuple (window-id, dbusmenu-for-your-menubar) to the appmenu registrar
<agateau_> right now plasma-widget-menubar implements the registrar and displays the menubar
<agateau_> oxygen-appmenu does (or used to do) the same
<agateau_> but oxygen-appmenu devs have started to move the registrar to a kded
<agateau_> so that it can be used by multiple menubar renderers (oxygen-appmenu, plasma-widget-menubar)
<agateau_> I haven't caught up with them: plasma-widget-menubar should be modified to use this registrar
<agateau_> afiestas: that's the current situation I think
<afiestas> agateau_: reading
<afiestas> agateau_: ok so for a krunner I should become a register the first time I'm used and then listening for "change window events" so I keep my association in order
<afiestas> is that it?
<afiestas> (I will take a look at the plasmoid code)
<afiestas> agateau_: slighly-offtopic question, is it possible to export somehow all QActions via dbus ?
<afiestas> I'm afraid that we are going to loose kiosk functionality in Qt5/KF5/KDE4+1 
<agateau_> afiestas: the trick is that right now when appmenu exposes your menubar, it hides them from the window
<agateau_> afiestas: so you need a menu renderer somewhere (plasma-widget-menubar or oxygen-appmenu)
<afiestas> but you can have more than one renderer?
<afiestas> or just one?
<agateau_> afiestas: you can have more than one renderer
<agateau_> afiestas: you can only have one registrar
<agateau_> (the thing which keeps the association between a window and its menubar)
<afiestas> oh damn... now I see why the plasmoid is not working while having the oxygen-app menu
<agateau_> afiestas: that's it, until I get some time to make it uses the kded registar
<agateau_> afiestas: then they can work together
<afiestas> well oxygen-app menu is not using the kded thing so...
<afiestas> not sure if the developer is activelly working on it
<agateau_> afiestas: your krunner can just assume there is a registrar running (whether it comes from the plasma widget or oxygen-appmenu does not matter)
<afiestas> shouldn't the registar be standar as well?
<agateau_> afiestas: standard as in?
<afiestas> well all registrar are going to do the same and are going to export the very same api
<agateau_> as in frakkeddesktop.org standard?
<afiestas> it seems to me a waste of manpower having 2 different registrars and up to 3 in case that gnome decide to jump into appmenu world
<agateau_> on the kde side, our goal is to have one registrar only, the kded one
<agateau_> which is basically a standalone version of the code from plasma-widget-menubar
<afiestas> agateau_: but now, Unity is going to need more or less the same thing
<afiestas> since they are going to have HUD and menubar
<agateau_> afiestas: Unity has had a registrar for a long time
<agateau_> afiestas: both registrar have been released at the same time
<afiestas> ok so, going back to the krunner, instead of implementing the registar again, making it incompatible with oxygen-app/plasmoid
<afiestas> what I have to do is... call here? 
<afiestas> qdbus com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar /com/canonical/AppMenu/Registrar com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar.GetMenus
<afiestas> right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde-l10n-build-status added and kde-sc-build-status  synced
<agateau_> afiestas: yes
<afiestas> last question :p
<agateau_> afiestas: then pick the appropriate menu
<afiestas> ok, that kind of answered my question
<afiestas> it was "When the user launch krunner I guess that krunner will be identified as the focused window, how do I get the menu from the previous focused window ?"
<afiestas> I guess I will be able to do that via the getMenus call
<agateau_> afiestas: not really: GetMenus() gives you all menus for all windows
<agateau_> afiestas: there may be some trick to do with the order window are stacked: the previously focused window is likely to be the next or previous one
<afiestas> mm that is going to be problematic I guess
<agateau_> afiestas: or you could look into the code of the hud :)
<afiestas> though maybe KRunner does the same trick that plasma does
<agateau_> mmm, actually no: when the hud is invoked, the current window is probably still the correct one
<afiestas> when I click into your plasmoid the application loose the focus but the menu doesn't change
<agateau_> that is my code which does this iirc
<agateau_> it tracks the current window but ignore changes if the new window is the parent of the widget
<afiestas> then I can do the same, ookey! enough talking if not would be as if you write the thing then won't be funny :p
<afiestas> lunch time then hacking time brb !
<Riddell> good luck with your hacking afiestas!
<agateau_> afiestas: keep us posted!
<Riddell> anyone remember what we did with kde-l10n-ca@valencia?
<Riddell> s/did/do/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "anyone remember what we do with kde-l10n-ca@valencia?"
<Riddell> it's not in the archive as kde-l10n-cavalencia and it's not in with kde-l10n-ca
<Riddell> oh yes it's kde-l10n-ca-valencia
<Riddell> good, wouldn't want to miss that out, keeps my granny happy
<Riddell> so kde-l10n all good, hugs to apachepanda for making kde-l10n-common
<Riddell> sigh kde-l10n in PPA another 5 hours to build
<Riddell> ho hum
<tsdgeos> Riddell: your granny from valencia?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: not an entirely serious comment, she lives there but is english speaking.  great spanish but no catalan and certainly not ca@valencia
<tsdgeos> ahh, those adorable oldies that come to spend their money in our shores :-)
<Riddell> at least she speaks spanish! :)
<ScottK> Riddell: re python-qt4: I don't know.  It didn't fail last time, so I don't know if it's because I changed something or because arm* changed something.
 * ScottK is going to start some test builds on the armel boxen.
<afiestas> Riddell: which is more than the average English people living here 
<ScottK> If only apachepanda would make the Ice Cream magic work again.
<Riddell> afiestas: she not English :)
<afiestas> Riddell: sorry, I always mess up with the names there, should British will be correct right? since it includes all islands 
<afiestas> s/should/so/
<kubotu> afiestas meant: "Riddell: sorry, I always mess up with the names there, so British will be correct right? since it includes all islands"
<ScottK> Riddell: I see you filled up / on the arm box again.  Are you done with your Calligra stuff yet?
<Riddell> afiestas: yes British is right although can annoy Irish people depending on their opinion :)
<Riddell> ScottK: no but it needs restarting again, let me look what I can save and delete bits
<apachepanda> ScottK: do we have a new setup yet?
<apachepanda> ScottK: also do we have a machine for OBS yet? ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: Please do your stuff somewhere in /var/cache (maybe even /var/cache/home/jr).
<Riddell> ScottK: oh just scrap it, it needs a full compile again anyway at least
<Riddell> yes I'll use /var/cache in future
<ScottK> apachepanda: No.  I've been fiddling with getting armhf working on the machine and didn't manage it yet.  That'll be much faster.
<apachepanda> and you broke icecc while you were at it? :P
<Riddell> apachepanda: what makes OBS so good?
<ScottK> No, experimenting on a different box.
<Riddell> ug computer rebooted, "Jan 26 14:33:32 gallus kernel: [81232.090933] Critical temperature reached (100 C), shutting down."  nasty
<ScottK> The manufacturer provides a Debian armhf image.  Just need to figure the bits to fiddle to boot from the SD card.
<apachepanda> Riddell: it can be set up in less than a life time
<apachepanda> ScottK: you could surely do tftp booting
<apachepanda> which might in fact be faster than sd anyway
<ScottK> Might.  Didn't have a lot of time to mess with it yet.
<apachepanda> kk
<apachepanda> well, I am at work, so I don't have my ssh keys with me
<apachepanda> Riddell: btw https://build.opensuse.org/request/show/101629
<Riddell> apachepanda: nice, are you planning to propose that to opensuse?
<apachepanda> that is the proposal
<Riddell> let's see if they take it
<Riddell> ScottK: I should wait for you to do your arm stuff before starting on calligra?
<ScottK> Riddell: Give me a bit to get the builds going.
<Riddell> ok I'll look at the daily ISO build
<Riddell> mm 1.4MB/sec, I'm liking this new connection
<ScottK> Riddell: My build's started, so give it ~some minutes to get past the I/O intensive part of unpacking the chroot and stuff and then feel free.
<Riddell> thanks
<BluesKaj> nice ...I'm capped at 750KB/sec here , but i should be thankful, being in the boonies an all
<ScottK> Riddell: re python-qt4: That's the first time it's been built against Qt 4.8 on arm*, but it built before that with 4.7.4. The function with the error isn't a new one, so I'm inclined to blame Qt 4.8. sip: QPainterPathStroker::setDashPattern() unsupported function argument type - provide %MethodCode and a valid C++ signature - Thoughts?
<ScottK> (keep the discussion here I think(
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm so maybe we should see if it compiles against 4.8 on other platforms
<ScottK> It does on the other archs.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok then I'd say time to ask upstream pyqt for ideas
<Riddell> he's usually responsive
<Riddell> are you on the pyqt list?
<barry> hi Riddell, ScottK 
<ScottK> I'm not.  I'm also late for running off to a meeting.  Could you?
<ScottK> Hello barry.
<barry> what's your current thinking about the build failures?  the logs don't seem helpful
<Riddell> ScottK: can do
<ScottK> barry: I'm tempted to blame it on Qt 4.8 and Riddell is suggesting was ask upstream for help.  I'm hoping he'll do that.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<barry> cool.  i have arm machine here, but it's fairly underpowered.  (it takes me 15m just to ssh in ;)
<Riddell> erk that doesn't sound like a way to have a productive day
<ScottK> barry: It's the first time it's been built on arm* against Qt 4.8, so I'm inclined to think it's Qt.  It's nowhere near your patch.
<ScottK> barry: I started a local build on our arm box and I'll check in on it again later today.
<barry> cool.  well, let me know if there's anything i can help with
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<apachepanda> barry, Riddell: what is failing?
<Riddell> apachepanda: pyqt on arm
<barry> apachepanda: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91076358/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.python-qt4_4.9-2ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachepanda> cfgtest_QtMultimedia.cpp:1:28: fatal error: QAudioDeviceInfo: No such file or directory :O
<apachepanda> !find QAudioDeviceInfo precise
<ubottu> File QAudioDeviceInfo found in qtmobility-dev
<apachepanda> that package ain't getting installed it seems?!
<Riddell> apachepanda: for pyqt?
<apachepanda> yes
<apachepanda> search for that line I pasted
<apachepanda> after it comes compilation terminated.
<Riddell> hmm yes
<Riddell> it's not a build-dep
<Riddell> ScottK: when you get back let me know if you think that'll fix it and if it needs testing before upload
<Riddell> good catch apachepanda 
<BluesKaj> system settings crashing in locale settings 
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> BluesKaj: got a backtrace?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: reliable, doing something in paticular?
<Riddell> s/,/?/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "BluesKaj: reliable? doing something in paticular?"
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  which log should i search in ?
<Riddell> the crash dialog will give you a backtrace
<Riddell> kcmshell4 on command line with module name may help too
<BluesKaj> Riddell, was just helping some with their locale settings so i was looking at the path reqquired , when i click the languages tab and system settings crashed
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ok we don't patch that so it's likely an upstream issue
<Riddell> if you want to help you can check if it happens every time and what settings you have that might affect it
<Riddell> and report a bug to bugs.kde.org with a backtrace and the output of kcmshell4 language
<Riddell> oh yes!
<Riddell> daily CD installed without major problems!
<Riddell> that's a weight off my mind
<Riddell> now we just have 50 other things to fix like oversizing
<debfx> that QAudioDeviceInfo error is harmless and expected. the build system just checks if it should build bindings for qtmultimedia.
<afiestas> agateau_: any consumer of a(uso) around?
<afiestas> (that's what getMenus returns)
<agateau_> afiestas: it's a debug method, not used by plasma-widget-menubar iirc
<afiestas> an how id you used it?
<afiestas> *did
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  the system settings locale crash has already been reorted several times ...managed to login finally in https://bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> BluesKaj: aah
<Riddell> debfx: oh fooey
<apachepanda> tsdgeos: any l10n thoughts on phonon moving to qt-projects?
<tsdgeos> all of phonon?
<Riddell> does phonon have l10n?
<apachepanda> tsdgeos: yes
<apachepanda> Riddell: the kde desktop files mostly
<apachepanda> + some error messages
<tsdgeos> apachepanda: if you go there, then there's no more translations anymore
<tsdgeos> i mean automated an integrated in our side
<apachepanda> tsdgeos: no way to make that happen? or interest for that matter?
<tsdgeos> i see two problems
<tsdgeos> first, qt-project won't accept scripty raw commiting into the project
<tsdgeos> second, making it happen means adding more code than then i have to maintain
<tsdgeos> s/than/then
<tsdgeos> arg
<tsdgeos> s/than/that
<apachepanda> any reason you are not in kde-devel?
<tsdgeos> because i'm in work time and i'm only in canonical related channels :D
<apachepanda> fair enough :)
<tsdgeos> wait 30 min and i'll be there
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you backport kdevelop?
<yofel> argh, I forgot about that, sorry
<shadeslayer> I'll do it
<debfx> JontheEchidna: this would be a nice feature for muon too: http://www.piware.de/2012/01/software-center-now-installs-language-support-automatically/  :)
<Peace-> if anyone is interested here there is my tool for apt konsole kdialog based...
<Peace-> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/aptk?content=108087
<Peace-> project is here 
<Peace-> http://code.google.com/p/kde-peace-settings/source/browse/
<apachepanda> nice
<afiestas> agateau: have it almost done, only have to figure out some thread warnings and how to paint stuff in krunner :p
<liudas> thanx everyone for releasing 4.8
<mKretschmann> hey folks. having a problem with upgrading to KDE 4.8 on 11.10 (backports):
<mKretschmann> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-dataengines-addons_4%3a4.8.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):                                                                                                              
<mKretschmann>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-engine-kdeobservatory.desktop', which is also in package plasma-widget-kdeobservatory 4:4.8.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1                                                          
<mKretschmann> any ideas? Riddell ^
<yofel> mKretschmann: fixing
<yofel> (or rather backporting fixed package)
<mKretschmann> yofel: cool thx
<mKretschmann> yofel: I have another problem: the Krandr thingie forgets the display settings. on restart my two screens have the wrong resolution, etc
<mKretschmann> that's really major
<yofel> I believe someone else had the same thing, but that would be something for bugs.kde.org
<apachepanda> yofel: do you happen to know where the stinky old qml splash is?
<mKretschmann> yes, I was about to ask that too
<apachepanda> did someone forget to do list missing?
<mKretschmann> I saw a video review of KDE 4.8, and it had a nice startup animation
<mKretschmann> brb Mamarok called us to dinner
<mKretschmann> apachepanda is at our place
<yofel> hm....
<afiestas> agateau: When I instance the MyDBusMenuImporter I have to call updateMenu in order to get the menu data, right ?
<afiestas> (I'm reading it at oxygen-appmenuc ode but just to be sure)
<afiestas> agateau: I'm getting the submenus empties, for example
<afiestas> I'm gtting Settings, File, Help but when I ask action->menu()->actions->isEmpty() it returns true
<afiestas> do I have to update them somehow ?
<afiestas> oh I see...
<yofel> mKretschmann: as far as I see the only QML splash that's shipped with 4.8 is "Minimalistic" which is in kde-workspace-data-extras
<yofel> apachepanda: ^
<ScottK> Riddell: My PyQt4 build failed locally, so I'll add that and retry.
<ScottK> Riddell, apachepanda, and barry: Still fails with  qtmobility-dev installed.  That may be "a" problem, but it's not "the" problem.
<ScottK> Generating the C++ source for the QtDeclarative module...
<ScottK> "/usr/bin/sip" -w -o -P -x VendorID -t WS_X11 -x PyQt_NoPrintRangeBug -x PyQt_NoOpenGLES -x PyQt_qreal_double -t Qt_4_8_0 -x Py_v3 -g -j 10 -a QtDeclarative.api -c /tmp/buildd/python-qt4-4.9/build-2.7/QtDeclarative -b QtDeclarative/QtDeclarative.sbf -I /tmp/buildd/python-qt4-4.9/sip /tmp/buildd/python-qt4-4.9/sip/QtDeclarative/QtDeclarativemod.sip
<ScottK> sip: QPainterPathStroker::setDashPattern() unsupported function argument type - provide %MethodCode and a valid C++ signature
<ScottK> Error: Unable to create the C++ code.
 * ScottK goes back on the road again.
<barry> sigh
<apachepanda> ScottK: is that the first error of the log?
<apachepanda> yofel: what is extras?!?!!?
<apachepanda> holy french fries
<yofel> stuff that doesn't fit on the CD?
<ScottK> apachepanda: cfgtest_QtMultimedia.cpp:1:28: fatal error: QAudioDeviceInfo: No such file or directory was the first error.
 * ScottK runs it again to make sure.
<ScottK> Ohhh.  Found one before.  Unable to load library icui18n "Cannot load library icui18n: (libicui18n.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)" 
<apachepanda> that QAudioDeviceInfo one should have gone away wit qtmo-dev
<apachepanda> so my guess is that the include paths might be wrong
<ScottK> libicu-dev was in fact missing.
<apachepanda> !find libicui18n.so.48 precise
<ubottu> File libicui18n.so.48 found in lib32icu48, libicu48, libicu48-dbg
<ScottK> Installing that now.
<apachepanda> ScottK: right, but that most likely is not related to the missing QADI include
<ScottK> OK.
<apachepanda> /usr/include/QtMultimediaKit/QAudioDeviceInfo	
<apachepanda> g++ -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_MULTIMEDIA_LIB -I. -I/usr/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/usr/include/qt4/QtMultimedia -I/usr/include/qt4 -pipe -g -O2 -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -Wformat -Wformat-security -Os -w -D_REENTRANT cfgtest_QtMultimedia.cpp -o cfgtest_QtMultimedia -L/usr/lib -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,-O1 -lQtMultimedia
<apachepanda> righto
<apachepanda> QtMultimediaKit != QtMultimedia
<apachepanda> I wonder why that did not fail before
<apachepanda> easy fix: try to find a way to not build the multimedia bindings
<ScottK> Confirmed libicu-dev /48 doesn't help with that.
<ScottK> I'm going to rebuild sip4 and see if that magically helps.
<yofel> oxygen-gtk3 for review in ninjas, no hurry though as I don't have the usage setup done yet, see bottom of the README on how to try it
<ScottK> Nope.  Doesn't help.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we're back to ask upstream.
<yofel> wth. some update set my default browser to rekonq (was firefox before)
<Darkwing> Quintasan: ping
<micahg> yofel: define default
<yofel> manually set "default" in default applications
<yofel> somehow that changed to manually defined rekonq
<micahg> yeah, that's not good
<micahg> oh, wait
<micahg> just "default", does that use x-www-browser?
<Darkwing> yay! i got a tablet for my birthday
<micahg> a rekonq upgrade would do that
<yofel> no update for that recently. Could be the kdm background update script
<yofel> hm, no, that only touches kdmrc
<Darkwing> anyone know where Quintasan posted the directions for kubuntu on his eee pad?
<yofel> hm, rebuilding SIP might be a good idea looking at bug 921963 (actually for precise, not the PPA)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 921963 in Kubuntu PPA "plasma-desktop crashes at start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921963
<schnelle> guys this bug is now fixed upstream: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290964
<ubottu> KDE bug 290964 in Plasma Widget "Buttons out of place in plasma nm widget (KDE 4 8rc2)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<schnelle> please include it in precise :)
<apachepanda> so they better make a release :P
<yofel> well, I guess we'll have rc5 in time for precise
 * claydoh invites all to his new bachelor pad, but remember to byof - bring your own furniture lol
<Darkwing> lol hey man
<claydoh> hi
<Darkwing> hows life?
<claydoh> broke and unemployed 
<claydoh> so only slightly different from before :D
<claydoh> but warm and no snow
<Darkwing> i hearthat. ive got some good interviews setup
<sheytan> heya
<sheytan> do we got telepathy-kde fresh builds somwhere?
 * sheytan would like to test
<claydoh> sheytan: there is the telepathy-kde ppa, but it is still at 0.2 iirc
<sheytan> maybe yofel will point us to something fresh
 * yofel redirects to Quintasan
 * sheytan waits for Quintasan's answer ;d
<Peace-> mmm software-properties-kde
<Peace-> core dumped ?
<Peace-> wtf
<Peace-> :D
 * jussi dumps Peace-'s core
<Peace-> LOL
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yeah, one sec
<shadeslayer> I believe Quintasan set up daily builds
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/daily-builds
<sheytan> cool gimme :D
<shadeslayer> aaannnddd they're unmaintained :/
<shadeslayer> hmmm needs newer telepathy-qt
<sheytan> yeah ;/
<sheytan> Would be cool to build up the new beta 0.3
<Peace->  not too bad http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/26/plasma-desktopM22613.png
<Peace-> it's not finished but it works 
<shadeslayer> grrr ... they also have a new release of telepathy qt4
<debfx> yofel: fedora uses xsettings-kde to set the gtk3 theme. see http://meetbot.fedoraproject.org/fedora-meeting/2012-01-17/kde-sig.2012-01-17-15.06.log.html and http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=xsettings-kde.git
<yofel> thanks!
<yofel> meh, they have about as many options as I found till now -.-, I'll look at xsettings-kde though
<Riddell> yofel: you backported that issue mKretschmann has?
<Riddell> ScottK: I should e-mail upstream?
<yofel> yes
<Riddell> yofel: awesome thanks
<Riddell> Subject: [kde-packager] Patch for Amarok 2.5 release fixing issues with KDE 4.8.0
<Riddell> help needed with that ^^
<Darkwing> Riddell: you know where Quintasan posted his transformer kubuntu install info?
<Riddell> Darkwing: I've no idea what that is I'm afraid
<Riddell> you can grep irc logs?
<Darkwing> His tablet he had at UDS
<Darkwing> I'll wait till he pops in
<Riddell> user posting to wrong list who likes Kubuntu precise with 4.8, lovely http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=132752020906824&w=2
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-27
<mikecb> lol, really started a bandwagon
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<ScottK> Riddell: That's exactly the right list.  We want upstream to hear good things about KDE from Kubuntu users.
<afiestas> agateau: How can I populate the QMenu returned from DBusMenuImporter ? the submenus within that menu are empty 
<Riddell> ScottK: seen http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/pipermail/pyqt/2012-January/031042.html ?
<Riddell> "PyQt4 fails to build dbus.mainloop.qt extension withPython 3"
<Peace-> var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-widgets-addons_4%3a4.8.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa3_amd64.deb
<Peace-> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Riddell> Peace-: needs more context
<Riddell> are there overlapping files errors?
<Riddell> ScottK: posted http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/pipermail/pyqt/2012-January/031043.html
<Riddell> ScottK: wow that pyqt upstream is awesome
<Riddell> "qreal got changed to double for some reason. It will be fixed in tonight's                                                                                   
<Riddell> snapshot."
<Riddell> you don't get much more responsive than that
<Riddell> ScottK: although I can't find the double he's referring too, I guess it needs to wait for a snapshot to appear
<apachepanda> Riddell: on arm? didn't we request that arm be aligned with the other archs?
<Riddell> apachepanda: you mean to allow arm to use double?
<apachepanda> no
<apachepanda> typedef double qreal
<apachepanda> on arm
<apachepanda> it used float before
<apachepanda> which was the #1 issue with kde arm building because devs assumed qreal == double
<Riddell> apachepanda: that can't be done without breaking binary compatibility
<apachepanda> well
<apachepanda> if that was changed :P
 * apachepanda has no Qt48 here, so he can't check :P
<Riddell> it would mean renaming all the binary packages and recompiling rdepends which NCommander has been against
<Peace-> Riddell: sorry the guys that had that problem is gone 
<Peace-> Riddell: see this instead http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-desktopc13005
<Peace-> Riddell: on konsole
<Riddell> Peace-: does any pyqt or pykde programme run?
<Peace-> check
<Peace-> Riddell: nope
<apachepanda> http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/4.8/src/corelib/global/qglobal.h#line1169
<apachepanda> I dunno what that double business is about
<Peace-> Riddell: btw i am on 12.04  kde 4.8
<Riddell> apachepanda: it means it's float on ARM and double elsewhere
<Riddell> which is why we have problems
<apachepanda> what?
<apachepanda> it always has been this way
<Riddell> apachepanda: yes it has, I know, I'm not sure what your point is
<apachepanda> <Riddell> "qreal got changed to double for some reason. It will be fixed in tonight's
<apachepanda> <Riddell> snapshot."
<apachepanda> what is this about then?
<Riddell> apachepanda: in one file in pyqt a use of "qreal" got changed to "double"
<apachepanda> ah
<Riddell> is what I read it as
<apachepanda> now I get it
<Riddell> and he'll fix it for tonights snapshot
<apachepanda> that of course makes more sense ^^
<Riddell> (would be nicer if she had public revision control so we can see the fix already but oh well)
<apachepanda> so the double == qreal assumption bites again ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: You might reply to the thread before it on dbus mainloop with barry's patch.
<Riddell> s/she/he/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "(would be nicer if he had public revision control so we can see the fix already but oh well)"
<Riddell> ScottK: where is that?
<ScottK> Riddell: It's in the latest pyqt4 upload.
<ScottK> py3fixes or such.
<Riddell> Peace-: ok I'm not on 12.04 yet but I'll be sure to test it when doing alpha 2 testing next week
<Riddell> amarok with kdelibs 4.8 fix uploaded to precise and kubuntu-ppa/backports
<ScottK> Riddell: Is the qtwebkit-source issue on arm* fixed?  AFAIK it's not, so I think it's worth continuing to mention in the release meeting input.
<Riddell> mm right
<ScottK> Just checked and it's still FTBFS.
<Riddell> blocked on infinity still then
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Also, I think it's worth a mention that all of our image builds failed last night due to a resolve.conf issue.  I know foundations is aware of it, but no desktop images of any kind until it's fixed.
<Riddell> "our" being kubuntu or all ubuntu?
<ScottK> Actuall /etc/resolv.conf (slight misspelling)
<ScottK> All.
<apachepanda> !find core/ntstatus.h
<ubottu> File core/ntstatus.h found in samba4-dev
<Riddell> ScottK: will do
<ScottK> That one was a big enough deal it's likely fixed already, but I think it's worth asking about.
<Tm_T> sounds... fun
<Tm_T> ScottK: what kind of problem there is, considering it's mostly generated file?
<ScottK> It wasn't getting installed, so there was some kind of dangling symlink issue and the live image build failed.
<ScottK> Not sure why.
<Tm_T> oookkei
<Riddell> ScottK: oh I found the mysterious use of double, I think I'll patch it to qreal and upload
<ScottK> Riddell: Excellent.
 * ScottK doesn't get how it built before then ...
<Riddell> there's an if (qt 4.8) involved so something different happening for older qt
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.  That would explain it.
<debfx> Riddell: can I remove all the ibus stuff from kdeplasma-addon's debian/ ?
<Riddell> debfx: I don't know, there's a whole spec about that
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-kubuntu-cjk
<Riddell> needs looking into kimtoy and the kimpanel rewrite
<Riddell> and working out what to do from there
<debfx> ok, I have no idea about ibus but plasma-widget-kimpanel depends on plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-ibus which is NBS
<debfx> so that needs fixing
<debfx> also we don't install ibus-gtk{,3} by default
<Riddell> if you want to do a quick fix for now that's all good
<Riddell> as long as we keep in mind there's more to do
<debfx> should I add "Get ibus-gtk and ibus-gtk3 onto the cd" to the spec?
<Riddell> debfx: maybe "Investigate is we should..." since it might have issues of space or pulling in gtk stuff we don't want
<debfx> Riddell: we have all the dependencies on the cd except gtk which we can drop from the package
<debfx> we have done the same with appmenu-gtk
<Riddell> debfx: sounding good but I'd still like "Investigate" on the spec item :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj 
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> Hi Riddell , Peace-
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) tested?
<BluesKaj> gonna check to see my /etc/resolv.conf settings hold on a reboot ..brb
 * shadeslayer waves fist at the build farm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: waiting on something?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdevelop backports
<shadeslayer> kdevplatform took a entire day to build
<shadeslayer> and then kdevelop went into dep wait ( 1386 ), retried build, will build in 11 Hours
<shadeslayer> both are in staging
 * Peace- kde doesn't start xD 11.2 gig full root
<shadeslayer> oh btw, dragon makes X crash
<shadeslayer> and vlc segfaults, hence I cannot play any videos
<Riddell> umm
 * Riddell scared to try it now
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> I have the x staging repo enabled, I think that makes a difference
<Riddell> bug 919460 looks like we need to have a first run wizard on kgpg
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919460 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Default config path setting for Kgpg is out of date" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919460
<Peace-> shadeslayer: nice xD
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm .. apt want's to remove amarok, intended?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> but I don't know what you're trying to do
<shadeslayer> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> on precise?
<Riddell> can you work out why?
<shadeslayer> yep, I don't know where to start though ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do the upgrade, then see what happens when you install amarok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/193970/
<shadeslayer> maybe amarok hasn't built yet
<Riddell> oh achive skew
<Riddell> built on i386 but not amd64 maybe
<shadeslayer> actually, built on everything except armel
<shadeslayer> so probably publishing skew
<BluesKaj> hmm, my /etc/resolv.conf is suddenly being overwritten at boot by this ,  # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<BluesKaj> oops wrong chat
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know what I need to do to bug 922601 to get it being picked up by backport-helper.py ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 922601 in Oneiric Backports "Please backport networkmanagement 0.9.0~rc4-0ubuntu1 from precise to oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922601
<Riddell> and will you ack it?
<shadeslayer> whee, telepathy-qt4 almost done
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  is there some  Dynamic resolv.conf app that's over writing my resolv.conf file and preventing my dns entries from being resolved ...I have to edit it each time I boot in order to connect to the internet
<Riddell> BluesKaj: dunno but network manager probably likes to be incharge of that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: new library?
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  I don't use NM
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wanting to be out telepathy-kde ninja since Quintasan_ hasn't appeared?
<Riddell> s/out/our/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "shadeslayer: wanting to be our telepathy-kde ninja since Quintasan_ hasn't appeared?"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure, I just got tp-qt4 fixed upstream
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, yes, new release of telepathy-qt4 ( 0.9.0 )
<apachepanda> u no
<shadeslayer> hey apachepanda
<apachepanda> we could like make kubuntu-packagers a member of telpath-kde :P
<Riddell> well we shouldn't need a separate team for telepathy if we bring it into kubuntu normal
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so that's a yes to you packaging telepathy-kde?
<shadeslayer> sure, but it'll take some time, I can't do it right away in the next 2-3 days
<shadeslayer> Probably after the 1st when I'm back home
<shadeslayer> gtg, dinner
<shadeslayer> cya
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  Sorry.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cool thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: a mystery then
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking good on PyQt4.  Thanks.  I did subscribe to the upstream list just now.
<debfx> oh a bug triaging volunteer on the kubuntu-devel list ;)
<apachepanda> that's what I thought ^^
<apachepanda> where is our artist -.-
<apachepanda> neve rhere when I remember why I needed him 3 months ago
<apachepanda> -.-
<yofel> BluesKaj: if you get that message in your resolv.conf you probably have 'resolvconf' installed
<yofel> ah, +1 cleared it up
<BluesKaj> yofel,  yes I do , but it wants to take ubuntu minimal out with it 
<yofel> o.O
 * yofel checks
<yofel> was added in the last ubuntu-meta upload - without reasoning
<micahg> yofel: there is reasoning
<yofel> which is
<yofel> ?
<micahg> I saw it somewhere :)
<BluesKaj> wonder if there's a safe way to get rid of it , or disable it at least ...seems unecessary to me
<micahg> BluesKaj: yes, changing it from a symlink to a file disables it
<yofel> I don't quite understand why we need 2 applications editing the resolv.conf on a system by default, but oh well...
<apachepanda> yofel: so more things can go wrong
<micahg> yofel: bug 921135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 921135 in resolvconf (Ubuntu) "[MIR] resolvconf" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921135
<BluesKaj> micahg,  , i found a work around . By entering the dns namservers in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head the resolver sets them up in /etc/resolv.conf  , abit convoluted , but ti works
 * yofel dumps ubuntu-minimal
<micahg> right, /etc/resolv.conf is a generated file
<shadeslayer> okay, I've uploaded telepathy-qt4 0.9.0 to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental?field.series_filter=precise
<micahg> err, a symlink to a generated file now :)
<BluesKaj> yofel,  you dumped ubuntu minimal ? , have you rebooted since ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wanting me to review and upload?
<yofel> nah, I'll do that later and see what happens ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yup, plus, I need to see if it installs fine as well, haven
<shadeslayer> *haven't tested that
<shadeslayer> 11 Hours @_@
<Riddell> shadeslayer: quicker to do it locally I'd think
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, I'll just rsync the packages from yofel's machine now
<Riddell> <apachelogger> quicker to do it on OBS </apachelogger>
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<yofel> you could use ninjas - that has a higher build priority
 * yofel did that for oxygen-gtk :P
<shadeslayer> meh, that would be unfair 
<yofel> or OBS, right ^^
<shadeslayer> or just rsync packages, tar and upload to p.u.c
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachepanda> as a matter of fact, you might be faster to get debs out of build.opensuse.org than lunchpad :P
<Riddell> my prediction was correct
<shadeslayer> I've never used OBS, so absolutely no idea how to upload stuff there
<yofel> I've an account there, need to redo the local setup though
<shadeslayer> And the debs generated seem to be a older version, re building ....
<BluesKaj> yofel,  don't think it's a good idea to remove ubuntu-minimal... updates require it to be installed just for starters
<yofel> hm, good point, I'll add it back
<yofel> shadeslayer: IIRC it builds for whatever release you upload for, as long as you upload proper debian source packages
<yofel> it has a simplier way to create debs, but that's hacky
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh, so if I upload the changes file like I do to launchpad, it'll work?
<shadeslayer> I thought you had to write a spec file and what not
<yofel> should, it doesn't use dput though but you need to send it there in an svn-style way
<shadeslayer> :S
<Riddell> any issues we have for alpha 2?
<Riddell> I think we're ok for it
<yofel> wasn't python-qt broken? (didn't try today)
<apachepanda> shadeslayer, yofel: you need to upload a regular debian source
<apachepanda> or a range of other options spanning the area between debian sources and rpm sources
<Riddell> yofel: only on arm and it looks like I've fixed it
<yofel> hm, I did get segfaults on amd64 from SIP though yesterday
<yofel> I'll recheck later
<Riddell> yofel: ah that's what peace- was saying earlier
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you empty /var/cache/pbuilder/precise-amd64/result/ on your server?
<yofel> purged
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> I left out one small thing in the rules file and the debs go kaboom when installing
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/194048/
<apachepanda> I lold
<ScottK> Uploading kubuntu-meta - finishes the calligra transition
<Riddell> ScottK: needs arm working as well
<ScottK> Apparently it built.
<Riddell> on arm?
<ScottK> Still building
<ScottK> So I guess it's done on armhf.
<ScottK> (I was uploading for adding python-qt4-dbus) - just got calligra-dev on armhf as a bonus
<ScottK> Since you made me look it up.
<ScottK> Riddell: PyQt4 succeeded on armel too, so we're all good.
<Riddell> wow
<ScottK> Nice shot in the dark.
<Riddell> go Jani
<Riddell> some new queue processing and kubuntu-meta doing should do it
<Riddell> I can do later or you can do as is convenient
<ScottK> Once calligra is done on armel, whatever day that is.
<debfx> yofel: pyqt4/sip crashes too here
<yofel> :/
<debfx> let's do some downgrading to see whose fault it is
<Riddell> debfx: wibble
<shadeslayer> derp, the docs are located at the exact same location, but for some reason, they don't install now
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/194054/
<debfx> crashes start with python-qt4 4.9-2ubuntu2
<yofel> bug 921963 btw. not sure why people keep filing precise stuff against kubuntu-ppa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 921963 in Kubuntu PPA "plasma-desktop crashes at start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921963
<Riddell> shadeslayer: doc/html is gone?
<shadeslayer> I changed the contents of debian/libtelepathy-qt4-doc.docs from "doc/html" to "doc/html/*" and it builds, but no files are put into the binary
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's there
<shadeslayer> obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/doc/html/ has a ton of files
<shadeslayer> 1816 to be precise
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> got the full log with DH_VERBOSE=1 ?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819046/
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<yofel> shouldn't that be usr/share/doc/html/* ?
<shadeslayer> it was doc/html in the 0.8.0 version and it built fine
<shadeslayer> dh_installdocs: cp -a usr/share/doc/html debian/libtelepathy-qt4-doc/usr/share/doc/libtelepathy-qt4-doc returned exit code 1
<shadeslayer> same thing
<shadeslayer> yofel: line 1700
<yofel> wait, you put that in docs? does telepathy-qt4-0.9.0/doc/html/ contain something?
<shadeslayer> uhhh .... nope, obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/doc/html/ contains the html docs
<yofel> well, docs is relative to the source root I believe. Use .install instead
<ScottK> debfx and yofel: What's the Sip4/PyQt4 issue?
<debfx> ScottK: bug #922721
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 922721 could not be found
<shadeslayer> derp, okay
<ScottK> ?
<debfx> I hope the retracer comes up with something more useful
<shadeslayer> yofel: install to usr/share/doc/html?
<ScottK> debfx: The bug is private?
<yofel> shadeslayer: put that in telepathy-qt4-doc.install and it should work
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: and remove the doc-base file as well?
<yofel> not sure what that was for
<debfx> ScottK: it's public now
<ScottK> Thanks.
<debfx> (though you should be able to see private bugs as ~ubuntu-dev)
<ScottK> Couldn't see that one for some reason.
<yofel> debfx: not until the retracer is done and has subscribed "apport crash triagers" or how that team is called
<yofel> that makes it visible for ubuntu-bc
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope, still doesn't work
 * ScottK is in way over his head with this one.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think it's going to be another 'ask upstream' question.
<yofel> shadeslayer: :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: I have this : debian/tmp/doc/html usr/share/doc/html
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm... I just noticed it's not even installing the docs, just building them
<shadeslayer> also tried doc/html
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> iirc there was a BUILDDIR variable or so, maybe use that in docs
<yofel> or copy it manually in rules
<shadeslayer> I'll use builddir
<shadeslayer> yofel: huh, I tried this in docs : $(BUILDDIR)/doc/html
<shadeslayer> still fails
<yofel> probably doesn't work then, override dh_install, cp it and put it in .install again
<shadeslayer> how do i cp it if I can't use BUILDDIR :P
<shadeslayer> oh, it's already in obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/ ?
<yofel> well, you said it's in obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/docs/html/ - and BUILDDIR will work in rules
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> uh, I think I forgot to mention that it uses cdbs
<shadeslayer> :P
<ScottK> barry: Help.  See bugs 921963 and 922721.  The only code change from ubuntu1 -> ubuntu2 was your patch.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 922721 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #921963 python-qt4 applications crash since 4.9-2ubuntu2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 922721 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu) "python-qt4 applications crash since 4.9-2ubuntu2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922721
<yofel> shadeslayer: bad boy
 * yofel has 0 knowledge of cdbs
<shadeslayer> likewise
 * shadeslayer pokes the debian maintainer
<shadeslayer> we have been spoiled by debhelper
<barry> ScottK: thanks, looking
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> debfx: could you help me with this cdbs stuff?
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there a public VCS for PyQt4 upstream (where are these snapshots they mention on the list)?
<ScottK> barry: Apparently upstream has a fix for dbus.cpp as well that's in their nightly snapshot, but I don't know where to find it to compare.  Hopefully Riddell can tell us.  Not sure how much it'll help though since it's described as completely untested.
<yofel> ScottK: maybe the snapshots at the bottom of http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/pyqt/download
<Darkwing> Quintasan_: ping
<ScottK> yofel: Looks promising.  Thanks.
<ScottK> That's it, not new enough.
<jussi> is the crash notifier something from kubuntu or KDE? (either way, its useless now)
<jussi> ie. I click it and it gives me a notification that "an application has crashed on your system, now or in the past" nothing more. 
<jussi> totally useless information
<yofel> that's apport, and from ubuntu
<yofel> check /var/crash
<Darkwing> is there a built ARM image for nvidia terga?
<Darkwing> i know we have omap3 and omap4...
<debfx> shadeslayer: I don't know much about cdbs but I can try
<shadeslayer> debfx: okay, so I want to install the generated HTML docs from telepathy-qt4 
<shadeslayer> the docs are generated in the usual builddir, but I can't seem to use the BUILDDIR variable in the .docs file
<yofel> I was proposing that for rules, but that would be dh7
<shadeslayer> ^
<yofel> maybe you know a cdbs solution, or how to patch cmake to actually install the docs
<debfx> shadeslayer: I guess you can install the docs in a "binary-post-install/<doc package>::" target
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah, I was thinking of that too, but is there no way that we can use the builddir variable in a .doc file?
<shadeslayer> or ... drop the doc files since we had a discussion about this earlier on kde-packagers, shipping qch documentation with packages
<debfx> shadeslayer: not unless you want to bump debian/compat to 9 and use the new executable configs feature
<shadeslayer> that would mean rewriting the entire rules files :)
<debfx> why?
<shadeslayer> oh, you mean just compat? I thought you meant dh7 
<debfx> yeah those are independent
<shadeslayer> heh, yeah, just tired, that is all
<debfx> though I'm not sure what you are trying to do. doesn't telepathy-qt4 already install the docs?
<shadeslayer> yes, it does, but with 0.8 they had pre generated docs in telepathy-0.8.0/doc/html
<shadeslayer> with the 0.9.0 release, they had no doc/html folder
<shadeslayer> instead, they're generated by doxygen during the build in builddir/doc/html
<shadeslayer> debfx: ^
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep, tired etc
<shadeslayer> nighters
<debfx> ah ok
<Riddell> ScottK: yes pyqt has no public repository, he's not into the collaborative development thing, nightly snapshots are at http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/software/pyqt/download
<barry> Riddell: are you still around?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-28
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the PyQt4 bug is back to ask upstream.
<MacSeal> hi,how to change the range of sizes in dolphin? only view in KiB, don't in GiB, MiB, etc..... kde 4.8
<ScottK> I'd ask in #kde.
<ScottK> It's not Kubuntu specific.
<MacSeal> ok,thank
<Riddell> ScottK: the segfaulting bug?
<Riddell> ScottK: if I recompile pykde then it no longer segfaults
<Riddell> it does crash but maybe that's my chroot without running dbus
<Riddell> so maybe there has been a SIP ABI change and we didn't update the magic debian stuff to manage that
<Riddell> testers needed running precise and i386, is software-properties-kde running or segfaulting? try these and say if it's still running/segfaulting http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/pykde/
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj
<Riddell> barry too :)
<Tm_T> should it be added to the factoid?
<Riddell> Tm_T: should what?
<Riddell> what is factoid?
<Tm_T> factoid is that thing what ubottu replies when called
<Tm_T> is barry going to be more permanent tester?
<Riddell> oh no, he's python only not kubuntu
<Tm_T> right (:
<shadeslayer> I haz amd64
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can I make Staging depend on the backports PPA?
<yofel_> just do it (and reset it later)
<shadeslayer> alrighty
<shadeslayer> "Start in 12 hours" ... ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: doing oneiric versions of telepathy?  or what?
<yofel> did someone look at oxygen-gtk3 btw.?
<Riddell> Tm_T: add James147 to the factoid?
<Riddell> yofel: not yet I expect, or anyone who has ends up runing away because it's not easy to have a good default config
<Riddell> was apachepanda talking about it the other day?
<yofel> Riddell: I would like to first get the package into the archive, just so we have the engine in
<yofel> mir and setup I'll try to get done ~before FF
<Riddell> yes please
<yofel> Riddell: I'll need someone to review the package, it's in precise ninjas (oxygen-gtk3)
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> Riddell: done
<debfx> Riddell: rebuilding pykde4 fixes the crash
<debfx> though I have no idea why
<Riddell> debfx: so it sounds like the SIP ABI changed
<Riddell> and debian has a way of handling that similar to binary ABI changes
<Riddell> some number needs bumped in the package I think
<debfx> except it hasn't
<yofel> well, too late for that now, unless you force-downgrade the current binary package
<debfx> python-qt4 and pykde4 have been built against the same sip4 version
<yofel> wait, true
<yofel> micahg: do you know how xubuntu sets the gtk3 theme?
<debfx> I guess the problem is that pykde4 has been built against python-qt4 4.9-2ubuntu1 and there were code changes in u2 and u3
<Riddell> so ABI change in pyqt?  I don't know if there's a mechanism to handle that
<Riddell> besides "oh it's crashing, we need a recompile"
<Riddell> is there anything else might need a recompile?  qscintilla?
<debfx> oh wait python-qt4 has been built against qt 4.7 so that might be the problem
<debfx> python-qt4 4.9-2ubuntu1 that is
<Riddell> could be although I wouldn't expect that should change things, qt is ment to be backwards compatible
 * debfx wouldn't be surprised considering how fragile these python bindings are
<Riddell> debfx: do you want to/are you able to throw things up to recompile them so they're ready for alpha 2?
<debfx> Riddell: can do. I'll also upload qt4 later
<Riddell> thanks
<Tm_T> Riddell: this explains your hobby: http://xkcd.com/209/
<Riddell> Tm_T: I have just that cartoon printed out in my boathouse
<Riddell> micahg: yofel had a question if you're around
<apachepanda> Riddell: what would I have been talking about?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas  all
<Tm_T> moin
<mikecb> any recent changes that might cause plasma to crash on playing video?
<Riddell> micahg: sigh, no
<Riddell> well loads but who knows where to start
<Riddell> KDE, qt, X could all be responsible
<mikecb> indeed
<Riddell> micahg: that'll be another thing we'll need to look out for before alpha 2 
<mikecb> I would post a log somewhere, but the crash handler doesn't show itself.  Is there a way to get that info in cli?
<Riddell> learn how to use gdb and run plasma-desktop through it
<Riddell> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/Debugging_with_GDB
<mikecb> righto
<Riddell> maybe also http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports
<mikecb> on the kwallet losing focus front, it's a known bug/debatably undesirable feature.  Kwin don't plan to change anything until the transition to wayland, but I'm still going to email the kss and ksudo people and see if they can use functionality that's already there.
<Riddell> thanks for finding that out micahg 
<Riddell> kdesudo is a kubuntu programme that was last worked on by Tonio_ 
<Riddell> kdesu is an upstream kde programme
<mikecb> ahh okay
<mikecb> Riddell: I dunno if this is very helpful: http://paste.kde.org/194600/
<Riddell> "g_main_context_iteration ()" a glib crash?
<Riddell> Qt uses the glib mainloop I think
<yofel> looks like the wrong thread to me
<Riddell> so no that's probably not the right thread
<Riddell> I've no idea how you ask gdb for other backtraces from other threads
<yofel> mikecb: in gdb enter: thread apply all bt
<mikecb> ahh, one sec
<mikecb> http://paste.kde.org/194606/
<mikecb> this was caused by clicking on a video file which banshee tried to open, but the same behavior occurs when trying to open video files with dragon player or vlc.  Doesn't seem to be codec related either.
<yofel> Thread 1 is the only one that has kdemain in it, but that also crashed in QEventLoop o.O?
<mikecb> yofel: how do you know where the crash is?
<yofel> right now, not at all, as I can't figure out what Thread is the right one. Thread1 is the only one that has 'plasma' in the trace though
<mikecb> okie
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you going to/did you upload pykde4 for a rebuild?
<bambee> hi, who is going to fosdem from the kubuntu team ?
<ScottK> BTW, I suspect it's something to do with different code paths when built with Qt 4.8.
<ScottK> The current sip4 we've had for a while.
<BluesKaj> system settings is still crashing on printer configuration selection here , is anyone else experiencing this , going to need my printer soon ,  it won't print since 4.8 upgrade 
<BluesKaj> a plain jane HP 3500 series 
<yofel> BluesKaj: if you're on precise that's broken python bindings
<BluesKaj> yofel,  yeah I'm on precise 
<yofel> BluesKaj: bug 922721 then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 922721 in pykde4 (Ubuntu) "python-qt4 applications crash since 4.9-2ubuntu2" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922721
 * BluesKaj shrugs , where's the fix , it doesn't show up
<ScottK> BluesKaj: What architecture are you on?
<BluesKaj> amd64
<ScottK> The build finished two hours ago so it should be hitting your mirror ~soon depending on how much it lags by.
<ScottK> It'll be a new python-kde4 package.
<BluesKaj> ok ScottK , thanks 
<ScottK> BluesKaj: If you're impatient, you can pull the .deb from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pykde4/4:4.8.0-0ubuntu2/+build/3129520/+files/python-kde4_4.8.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> ScottK,  thanks again , for some reason the deb wasn't downloading previously when i clicked on the " fix released " link
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks for fixing.  That would have been a very bad one to go into Alpha 2 with.
<BluesKaj> cool, now I can reconfigure my printer :)
<Riddell> ScottK: debfx is handling it
<Riddell> bambee: yes I am
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  He got it.  thanks.
<bambee> Riddell: yes I know that , but are you the only one ? :)
<Riddell> bambee: quite possibly, KDE has a decent showing but Ubuntu and Kubuntu have not in the past
<Riddell> Ubuntu looks like it will have more this year
<Riddell> so I'm hoping I can carry my large Kubuntu poster to put behind their stand :)
<bambee> I'm hoping too :)
<Riddell> bambee: I'll be at the beer event on Friday evening, my number is on jriddell.org/contact.html if you need to find me
<bambee> I think I will be at the beer event too , okay I will have a look at this page :)
<Riddell> or just look for KDE types but those beer events are mega crowded
<barry> Riddell: saw the rebuild.  i can test locally again in a bit
<ScottK> barry: There's lots of confirmation it's fine now.
<barry> ScottK: cool
<Riddell> ScottK: who's confirmed?  have they checked any other packages that build-dep on pyqt?
<ScottK> There are unfortunately a lot of of "%If (Qt_4_8_0 -)" in the PyQt4 code.
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought people had confirmed pykde was OK after rebuild.
<Riddell> ScottK: locally yes but worth checking for the archive too
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think one of the %If (Qt_4_8_0 -)'s introduced a binary incompatibility that it would be best to discuss with upstream and resolve.  Somewhere in sip/QtCore I would guess.
<yofel> do we even have another binary package that needs pyqt?
<ScottK> "We" Kubuntu, probably not, "We" the Ubuntu project, tons.
<yofel> really? if I look at the rdepends of python-qt4 I see python apps, those don't *link* against pyqt, only use it
<Riddell> yofel: I don't know
<Riddell> qwt?  qscintilla? only things that come to mind
<Riddell> ScottK: that seems likely, I don't have time to take that up with upstream now though
<ScottK> OK.  
<Riddell> calligra compiled!
<ScottK> \o/
<Steve132> I'm trying to get the qtdesigner plugin for kubuntu
<Steve132> er
<Steve132> qtdesigner plugin for kdevelop
<Steve132> and I can't seem to find the source code for the plugin
<Steve132> to try to build it
<BluesKaj> Steve132,  odd , it wa really rocking in here a while ago ...seems like everyone went for lunch or something.
<BluesKaj> Steve132,  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4 , you're on 10.04 , right ?
<Tm_T> did we have Qt 4.8 somewhere for Oneiric?
<ScottK> Don't think so.
<Tm_T> this is rather annoying, KDE git master has couple apps depending on Qt 4.8, silently ofcourse
<Tm_T> silent as in no cmake checks, just fails to build
<Tm_T> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=132770031829592&w=2
<Steve132> BluesKaj: I'm still here I just got back
<Tm_T> ScottK: oh, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<Tm_T> let's try...
<BluesKaj> Steve132,  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4 , you're on 10.04 , right ?
<Steve132> 11.10
<BluesKaj> oh , ok my mistake
<BluesKaj> Steve132,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/kdevelop , scroll to the bottom for the package
<Steve132> I'm not sure I understand
<Steve132> I have kdevelop
<Steve132> I use it all the time
<Steve132> but what I want to do is build and/or install the qtdesigner plugin
<Steve132> BluesKaj: You there?
<BluesKaj> Steve132,  do you have independent 3rd party repos enabled in your package manager
<Steve132> yes
<Steve132> Well, what do you mean, exactly?  I have the ubuntu partners repo and the universe repo
<Steve132> and the repo for 0ad
<Steve132> and thats it
<BluesKaj> no independent 3rd part in the list?
<BluesKaj> party
<BluesKaj> Steve132,  would qt creator be the same as what you're looking for 
<Steve132> no,
<Riddell> you're looking for the qtdesigner plugin source?  I didn't know there was such a thing and I don't know where the source is
<Riddell> if you find it let us know and we might be able to package it
<Darkwing> jjesse: ping
<Steve132> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/devtools/kdevelop4-extra-plugins/
<jjesse> slight pong back :)
<Darkwing> Hey Riddell, how you holding up?
<Steve132> theres a lot of plugins there
<Darkwing> jjesse: slight? You on your way out?
<Steve132> including "qtdesigner"
<jjesse> yeah kinda
<Darkwing> jjesse: I'll catch up via email then.
<jjesse> Darkwing, thanks that will probably be best
<Steve132> Ridell: There is also this blog post that references it..
<Steve132> http://blogs.kde.org/node/2202
<Steve132> *Riddell
<BluesKaj> Steve132,  Qt 4 designer module ? that's what I have listed in synaptic
<Riddell> Darkwing: improving thanks
<Riddell> Steve132: ok so you're sorted?
<Darkwing> Riddell: Awesome. Sorry I have not been around much this cycle so far. Hows the release coming?
<Darkwing> I need to find BZR/GIT for my tablet (Android)
<Riddell> Darkwing: ask me after alpha 2 next week :)
<Darkwing> Riddell: Once Alpha 2 is dropped I'll be installing it.
<Steve132> Riddell: No, I'm saying A) that that blog post seems to imply that QT Designer is natively inside KDevelop.  I did a BUNCH of research, but all I can find anywhere on the internet is that -extra-plugins svn link, but I can't seem to actually check out that directory from the svn and there's no tutorial on how to build plugins and its not in any package manager
<Steve132> and nobody else seems to have heard of any of them
<Riddell> Steve132: did you ask in #kdevelop ?
<Steve132> Yeah, I didn't mean to spam this here, but my first interest was in trying to figure out if it was possible to install through the package manager
<Steve132> And yeah I did ask in #kdevelop but they're kinda a ghost forum
<Riddell> if it's part of the default kdevelop then we do package it, else we probably don't
<Steve132> Honestly, if one of you would explain how to checkout stuff anonymously from that svn dir, and explain the packaging pipeline, I wouldn't mind attempting to build it and making a package out of it
<Steve132> for Kubunut
<Steve132> *KUbuntu
<Riddell> there is a new version 2.4.81 so maybe you need that
<Riddell> google for kde anonsvn
<Riddell> it'll be svn co svn://something//trunk/playground/devtools/kdevelop4-extra-plugins
<Steve132> That page is a stub
<Steve132> I went there first
<BluesKaj> Steve132, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt4-designer
<Riddell> Steve132: I don't know what you mean by "that page"
<Riddell> 4.2.81 has packages in Precise and very experimental package for oneiric in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<Steve132> Sorry..."I'm feeling lucky" for "kde anonsvn" gives http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Sources/Anonymous_SVN
<Steve132> which has been unhelpfully deleted
<BluesKaj> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt4-designer , I repeat
<Steve132> Yeah: BluesKaj:  That's the standalone application
<Steve132> I'm referring to the KDevelop plugins that are a part of the kde kdevelop-extra-plugin set
<Steve132> it has the same name
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<Riddell> Steve132: then look for other pages on techbase.kde.org
<Steve132> I just got it to work...I realized I was connecting over http
<Steve132> to the anonsvn
<Steve132> so I was able to check it out
<Steve132> if I get them to build do you want me to submit a kdevelop4-extra-plugins package somehow?  I'm sorta unfamiliar with that process
<Steve132> but I'd be willing to help
<Riddell> yes that would be great if it's suitable for packaging
<Riddell> meaning if it's stable enough and upstream consider it ready
<Riddell> packaging takes a few hours to learn, there's various tutorials and people in here will be willing to help if you catch one of us at a good time
<Riddell> or just file a needs-packaging bug
<Steve132> Well, I'm familar with the build process...not with kde specifically but with unix programs overall
<Steve132> but, ok
<Steve132> how do I file a needs-packaging bug?
<Riddell> that's a good start for packaging :)
<Steve132> I also know CMake really well
<Riddell> launchpad.net/ubuntu and report a bug on "ubuntu" with needs-packaging in the title (or maybe it's a needs-packaging tag)
<Steve132> and build from source regularly...I just don't know how to make metadata or specify dependancies or create .debs
<yofel> titled "[needs-packaging] <package>" and tagged needs-packaging
<Riddell> debian packaging takes adding a debian/ directory to the source with a bunch of files in it that do various tasks, and learning the commands to build the package and upload it etc
<yofel> at least the tag is required
<Steve132> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/devtools/kdevelop4-extra-plugins/
<Steve132> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/devtools/kdevelop4-extra-plugins/
<Steve132> damn
<Steve132> oops
<Steve132> hold on
<Steve132> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/923173
<Steve132> there
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 923173 in Ubuntu "The Kdevelop-extra-plugins need to be packaged" [Undecided,New]
<Steve132> thats what I was trying to do
<Steve132> oh neat
<Steve132> bot
<Steve132> In the build, I'm getting "Unknown CMake command "macro_optional_depend_package"."
<Steve132> I assume that macro_optional_depend_package is a macro associate with the KDE project
<Steve132> am I misconfiguring something? How do I set up my environment so that CMake can see that macro?
<Riddell> if you have kdelibs5-dev installed that should be all that's needed by cmake
<Riddell> if it's not you probably need to ask kdevelop guys
<Riddell> kdevelop-dev may help too if it's kdev specific
<Steve132> Nah, I have both of those
<Steve132> ok, thank you
<Steve132> for all your help
<Steve132> I'm way further then I was before
<Riddell> #kde-devel might be able to help too
<Riddell> yet another calligra beta to be packaged
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-29
<micahg> Riddell: tab complete failure :)
<mikecb> haha micahg
<mikecb> I was wondering when you were gonna go "What"
<littlegirl> Hey there, do you'all still want bug reports on Kubuntu 10.04, or is your focus already more on the release coming out in three months?
<Riddell> happy Sunday
<shadeslayer> yofel_: *facepalm* my tarball was corrupted
<yofel> lol
<yofel> happens ^^
<shadeslayer> the correct tarball has the docs pre built
<Quintasan_> Darkwing: Incredibly late pong
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> New telepathy qt4 build : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra?field.series_filter=precise
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can we have that uploaded to precise?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure, needs testing first : http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/packaged_telepathy_qt4_debs.tar.bz2
<shadeslayer> sha1sum : babd6c12063e908a5e114028978315248e2c76b6  packaged_telepathy_qt4_debs.tar.bz2
 * Quintasan hits shadeslayer
<Quintasan> bunzip2: packaged_telepathy_qt4_debs.tar.bz2 is not a bzip2 file.
<Quintasan> durr
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: try tar xf
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah, tar xf packaged_telepathy_qt4_debs.tar.bz2 works
<shadeslayer> changelog needs a bit of fixing as well, didn't document that patch I put in
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/packaged_telepathy_qt4_debs.tar.gz :sha1sum : babd6c12063e908a5e114028978315248e2c76b6
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: could you please test, fix changelog to include the sole patch in debian/patches and upload?
<shadeslayer> the patch is "fix_test_linkage.patch"
<Quintasan> E_TOOMANY_MISSING_DEV_PACKAGES
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: hmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: uploading to precise
<debfx> Quintasan, shadeslayer: the telepathy-qt4 orig tarball contains the debian package files, please fix that
<debfx> also please drop the Breaks/Replaces. they aren't necessary and make upgrading more complicated than it needs to be
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Fix it and drop me a mail when ready, going back to homework
<shadeslayer> debfx: those were there in the 0.8 release as well, I thought it was intentional
<shadeslayer> update-patches.mk right?
<debfx> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/telepathy-qt4/0.8.0-0ubuntu1/+files/telepathy-qt4_0.8.0.orig.tar.gz doesn't contain a debian/ dir
<shadeslayer> and 0.9.0 does?
<debfx> yes
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> I downloaded that tar from the official site
<shadeslayer> impossibru
<debfx> shadeslayer: you've uploaded a native package to your ppa
<shadeslayer> debfx: okay, so we just upload a new version 0ubuntu2 ?
<debfx> shadeslayer: no, you need to bump the upstream version to upload a different orig tarball
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> 0.9.1really0.9.0 ?
<debfx> something like 0.9.0+repack
 * shadeslayer is extremely sorry for this
<BluesKaj> after upgrading to 4.8 my printer is no longer the default , and "this is the default printer"option in printer configuration is greyed out . I assume the pc isn't communcating with the printer and vice versa ..test page doesn't print of course.
<BluesKaj> any ideas , this is aplain jane HP Deskjet 3520 printer which is suppoed to use the hplip driver , atho the driver info doesn't say so in the configuration settings dialog
<shadeslayer> debfx: better ? https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+files/telepathy-qt4_0.9.0%2Brepack-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<debfx> shadeslayer: looks good, thanks
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you let the new libs out of new once they are built? Thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-21
<allee> Riddell: updated bzr of *kscreen. Packaging needs some final touches, but would be good to  update the pkgs in the experimental repo.   Not sure if experimental is a good idea for wikipage [1]  above.
<allee> Night
<phoenix_firebrd> any one has some spare time to teach me packaging?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1070764] Qt 4.8.1 does not render fonts correctly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1070764 (by Egon A. Rath)
<jussi> good morning ladies and gentlemen!
<afiestas> When is the freeze for "Not adding new packages" ?
<afiestas> aaah I'm such am ess with schedules
<xnox> afiestas: feature freeze, but one can ask for feature freeze exception.
<afiestas> xnox: March 7 is it?
<xnox> sounds about right =)
<afiestas> oks, then I have time to finish my stuff :p
<Riddell> yofel: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.98
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fancy reviewing some packages?
<Riddell> or apachelogger?
<apachelogger> I guess
<Riddell> apachelogger: simon needs it https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<apachelogger> dunno why but that sounded dirty
<Riddell> you and your mind
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> Riddell: doc's gfdl licensing not mentioned in d/copyright
<mikhas> Quintasan_, about your failing test: I'll do a point release later on, to fix that warning.
<apachelogger> Riddell: cmake/FindOpenCV.cmake appears to be lgpl
<apachelogger> additionally the otherwise bsdness of the files in there are not reflected in d/copyright
<apachelogger> Riddell: it appears simon data does not contain a whole lot, what do you think about moving the actual data to the simon package and rename the package to  simon-l10n?
<apachelogger> otherwise goody
<Peace-> Riddell: i have a question , with dolphin you can browse your phone via bluetooth . and infact bluetooth icon appears on systray but it doens't work 
<Peace-> i mean i have my nokia here with bluetooth activated but it fails to connect with kubutnu 
<Peace-> i have managed to connect it btw but i had to install extra packages 
<Peace-> is that normal ?
<Riddell> Peace-: what did you have to install?
<Peace-> Riddell: bluetooth bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer bluez-utils libbluetooth3 python-bluez libmulticobex1 libobexftp0 libopenobex1 obex-data-server obexd-client python-obexftp obexfs
<Peace-> i am not sure that everyone are needed 
<Peace-> but with these i can use my phone now
<Peace-> directly from dolphin
<Riddell> hmm, that suggests we're missing something from our default install
<Peace-> i am on 13.04
<Peace-> but i had that problem even before
<Peace-> Riddell: btw i can see my phone without it but it fails on browsing after i have written the password it just fails
<Riddell> bluetooth is not something I have much use for so not something I tend to test
<Peace-> Riddell: well i don't use it too but because of my flash card has some problem i had to use yesterday 
<Peace-> and the only way to access was bluetooth 
<Peace-> but it did not work :D
<BluesKaj> wammu won't recognize my motorola phone, the usb bus/device , even tho lsusb lists the phone 
<Peace-> BluesKaj: tried with bluetooth ?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, no bluetooth devices
<Peace-> ah
<BluesKaj> or adapters
<BluesKaj> I just want to transfer picture to the pc ...don't need it as a modem 
<BluesKaj> pictires
<BluesKaj> bah
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/21/plasma-desktopz24941.png
<BluesKaj> Peace-, and?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i had the same problem usb conncection was not working with bluetooth worked :D
<Peace-> BluesKaj: your phone supports taht or not ?
<Peace-> if it supports it you can buy a bluetooth for few bucks 
<Peace-> i guess i have spent 5 euros 
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I just use W7 to do it 
<Peace-> ah i have not it 
<Peace-> just kubuntu
<BluesKaj> I've had this phone for a while , it should work with a usb connection , others have been able to make it work on linux
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> lsusb ? 
<Peace-> lsusb | grep -i moto 
<BluesKaj> lsusb shows the phone , it's the wammu app that doesn't see it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: you can't mount it like extranall driver ?
<Peace-> external 
<BluesKaj> hmm, never tried
<BluesKaj> i can't right now ...wife has the phone at work
<Riddell> apachelogger: isn't it great how every cmake file uses a slightly different variation of the BSD?
<apachelogger> it's what you get for using BSD
<Riddell> apachelogger: fancy reviewing another?
<apachelogger> I guess
<Riddell> apachelogger: oyranos in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages is needed a check
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: is the debian control file created manually for every package?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: yes, but usually from a template in dh_make or copied from another package
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: Till now i am doing that, but can this be automated?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: dh_make or cp are your friends
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: what do you package?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: dh_make only creates the shell
<Riddell> yeah, if your package has any unusual needs you need to add them yourself
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~murthy
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I am using the ppas for learning purpose
<apachelogger> Riddell: code copies ftw
<apachelogger> also I should mention that the code copy of elektra contains autotools build sytem files which are licensed GPL which is not mentioned and no complete copy is present
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: excellent, want to become an elite kubuntu packager?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: thats the main reason i am here
<Riddell> awesome :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I am a fan of the packaging team
<phoenix_firebrd> Right now my aim is to release packages before suse
<phoenix_firebrd> ^
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> woo
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: got any favourite packages or needing suggestions?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: please suggest
<Riddell> looking at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html I see libkolabxml needs an update
<Riddell> I'm not convinced that site is a complete list though
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I will do it all
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: let me know if you need any help
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> afiestas: do you think kscreen is ready for ubuntu archive or keep it in experimental PPA for now?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1102407] missing 32 bits compatibility package on amd64 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1102407 (by Jérôme)
<afiestas> Riddell: by the time of 13.04 it should be rock solid
<afiestas> so maybe you want to consider having it by default
<afiestas> we can always remove it if by the first beta it is not stable
<Riddell> ok I'll throw it up into the archive
<Riddell> and test it more when I get home with a projector there
<afiestas> wokz, make sure to have updated jqson, that's all it requires
* yofel__ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1102407] missing 32 bits compatibility package on amd64 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1102407 (by Jérôme)
<Riddell> ok I'll throw it up into the archive
<apachelogger> did I mention that qt5 has builtin json?
<Riddell> you did not
<apachelogger> it does
<Riddell> that is useful
<apachelogger> I then tried to turn phonon into json
<apachelogger> I failed
<apachelogger> nevertheless very handy to have builtin json
<Riddell> um, is there much need of json in multimedia?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> maybe some interesting ascii art video output?
<Tm_T> yes please
<apachelogger> youtubes has json api
<Tm_T> there's never too much ascii
<apachelogger> (or xml, tho xml is crap according to Linus...)
<apachelogger> so if you were to build a multimedia application that natively integrates with youtube and friends you kinda want json
<Riddell> allee: "Fix/find correct name for my abbrev. GPL-KDEeV"  I think that abbreviation is fine, but I think when I package I just am lazy and call it GPL-2+
<Riddell> allee: "how to treat GPL-kdeev?" why does it need treated any differently?
<allee> Riddell: ^^ is no longer a topic.  I'm not sure that a GPL copying file in the source is enough for GPL-KDEeV license header
<allee> s/not sure/sure/
<kubotu> allee meant: "Riddell: ^^ is no longer a topic.  I'm sure that a GPL copying file in the source is enough for GPL-KDEeV license header"
<Riddell> allee: uploaded to raring! (and experimental PPA)
<allee> Riddell: Great!! Thx
<apachelogger> allee, Riddell: FWIW IMHO with gpl-kdeev you'd need a gpl2 and 3 copy
<Riddell> no you wouldn't
<Riddell> it's just the same as gpl2+
<Riddell> where a copy of gpl2 serves the lowest common denominator
<Riddell> interesting  https://projects.kde.org/news/179   Comparison of Oxygen Font with Ubuntu Font
<flow__> Riddell, indeed
<flow__> Riddell, oxygen fonts seem much more eye-friendly on that whiteish background
<apachelogger> just a so much better font it is
<BluesKaj> trying out Qt theme with 13.04 and KDE 4.10 ...close to the edge of crashing each app when launched :)
<apachelogger> qt theme?
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, yeah installed from the repos
<apachelogger> what is a qt theme?
<BluesKaj> wrong choice of words , system settings> application appearance > style> widget style
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok if I upload oxygen fonts to the archive?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> as long as you upload the right version :P
<Riddell> version 3 in-progress
<Riddell> 0.3
<apachelogger> is that approved by upstream?
<Riddell> by nuno it is
<apachelogger> fair enough then
<shadeslayer> anyone have an idea if kio-upnp-ms is even supported?
<shadeslayer> or is actively maintained
<Riddell> I suspect not
<shadeslayer> bug 975327
<ubottu> bug 975327 in hupnp (Ubuntu) "libhupnp 1.0.0, cagibi >=0.2, kio-upnp-ms, all needed in repositories" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975327
<Tm_T> 4.9.98 ready for testing?
<Riddell> Tm_T: it's out
<Riddell> more testing welcomed
<Riddell> why hello gspr 
<gspr> :P
<Riddell> gspr: what can kubuntu do for you today?
<gspr> KDE bug 306186 seems to affect Kubuntu's kde-workspace 4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.2, and is quite an annoying problem in my opinion. Upstream's patch applies cleanly against 4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.2 and fixes the problem (at least as far as I can tell for after testing for a few days)
<ubottu> KDE bug 306186 in core "Password Dialog stays on top of all windows after unlocking the desktop" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306186
<gspr> Riddell: I'd like to do a little bit for Kubuntu (although the work has been done upstream), but I don't really know how to proceed.
<gspr> How do I go about suggesting upstream's patch for inclusion into (k)ubuntu?
<gspr> It's a simple patch, and the problem is well-understood (and very annoying)
<Riddell> gspr: well you've just done the suggesting :)
<Riddell> but the packaging is the next step
<Riddell> also checking with upstream
<gspr> OK
<Riddell> gspr: know anything about packaging?
<gspr> Riddell: Yes, I package stuff for my PPA every now and then, but I seldom get to hear criticism - meaning I probably do a lot of things wrong :)
<Riddell> gspr: actually first step is to check for bugs in launchpad or report one if it doesn't exist
<gspr> Riddell: I've got a patched version of kde-workspace in my PPA, which simply adds the upstream patch to debian/patches and appends its name to debian/patches/series. That builds without warnings (as far as I can see) and solves the problem (as far as three-four days of testing suggests)
<Riddell> yeah that's about all that's needed for a technical solution
<Riddell> but this is a stable release update so needs some beurocracy
<Riddell> so needs a bug in launchpad
<gspr> Riddell: Right, that makes sense. Upstream has the bug as relating to "component kwin", while I patched kde-workspace in (k)ubunut's case. So I just report a bug against kde-workspace on launchpad then?
<gspr> Riddell: Also, for the bug report, should I describe/summarize the problem and upstream analysis, or is linking sufficient? In this case, the upstream discussion is short and clear.
<Riddell> yes, kwin is part of kde-workspace
<gspr> ah, right, ok
<Riddell> summarise it yes, just a sentence needed
<gspr> OK. I'll check if it's already reported, and report it otherwise.
<Riddell> and if you can work out how to link the bug to the upstream bug that's bonus points
<gspr> hehe ok
<gspr> It doesn't seem to be at bugs.launchpad.net yet, so I'll report
<gspr> Riddell: Is this OK? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1102540
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1102540 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Screen unlock password dialog stays visible and on top forever after unlocking" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> gspr: good good
<Riddell> gspr: click Also affects project to link it to upstream
<gspr> Riddell: Ah, ok. Thanks the help :-)
<gspr> Riddell: I'll also add: Thanks for the work you've put into KDE on ubuntu! I see your name all over the place, so I can only imagine you've done a lot :-)
<Riddell> gspr: ah but now you're here you can do a lot too :)
<gspr> Riddell: I don't have time to contribute with anything beyond the occasional bug report, sadly. :-/
<Riddell> that's plenty enough
<Riddell> gspr: so for this update you need a debdiff, get the original package and get the package with patch and changelog added and run debdiff on the .dsc files
<Riddell> and attach that to the bug
<Riddell> then subscribe ubuntu-sru
<Riddell> and poke me into uploading it
<Riddell> I'm going to pump some iron in the gym! back soon
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1102540] Screen unlock password dialog stays visible and on top forever after unlocking @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1102540 (by Gard Spreemann)
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: hey
<shadeslayer> hi cyphermox
<cyphermox> how are you? :)
<shadeslayer> I'm good :)
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: how do you do?
<cyphermox> not bad
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: I had a work item to speak to you about the KDE networkmanagement app VPN plugins 
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: remember what it might be about? :)
<shadeslayer> ah yes :)
<shadeslayer> it was that while the VPN plugins are listed, they might/might not be installed
<shadeslayer> so when a user clicks on a plugin that is not installs, we launch the package manager and prod the user to install it
<shadeslayer> kind of like what we do with gstreamer plugin search
<shadeslayer> ( play an avi file -> can't find the gst plugin, search repo and prompt user to install it )
<soee> screen block is broken in RC3 ?
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: it was also decided that it would be better to have this in nm itself
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> I'm not sure it's a matter of a list so much though
<shadeslayer> matter of a list?
<cyphermox> well
<cyphermox> ideally you should be able to add a new VPN plugin without having to modify NM code
<cyphermox> AFAIK it would go kind of like the gst plugin, the UI should handle it, and just have enough logic to know to search for any package starting with "network-manager-(vpn)" for instance.
<shadeslayer> I see, well, the use case we got a couple of months back ( right before UDS ), was that someone was trying to use one of the VPN plugins via the KDE Frontend, but that plugin was not installed
<cyphermox> right
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: I think I proposed that initially
<shadeslayer> but then someone said that it makes more sense to do it in NM itself
<cyphermox> I guess I could have said that
<cyphermox> it's just that the choice of package manager then makes more sense in the UI I guess
<shadeslayer> I don't remember :D
<cyphermox> so no point in changing NM just to add a regex or whatever to list the names of packages for NM :D
<shadeslayer> iirc it was you who said that you could make a packagekit interface
<shadeslayer> s/make a/use the/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "iirc it was you who said that you could use the packagekit interface"
<cyphermox> by that I mean that you might be using KPackageKit or whatever, where on Gnome it would be something else
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> still it would really have to all be done in the UI
<cyphermox> I think
<cyphermox> but fair enough -- at least now I know that it's as I thought, about how to make it easier to install the VPN plugins
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<shadeslayer> how about I write an email to the kde nm developer so that we can discuss this?
<shadeslayer> will CC you and JontheEchidna ( qapt/muon dev which is what Kubuntu uses by default )
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1102540] Screen unlock password dialog stays visible and on top forever after unlocking @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1102540 (by Gard Spreemann)
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: that would be awesome
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<cyphermox> so now I can mark off the "talk to..." work item :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: reading the latest email on k-c-d it seems to me that colord is a better choice for users at the moment because it has CUPS support
<Riddell> shadeslayer: good thing that's what we use
<yofel> shadeslayer: I've seen that active stuff being installed a few times already - haven't managed to reproduce it
<shadeslayer> well 
<shadeslayer> <hhhzzzain> i just run apper, that is not the programs i used to installed some alarm clock, different interfance.
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> assuming that means what I think it means
<shadeslayer> <hhhzzzain> it was more like ubuntu software center since the icons for applications was showing.
<shadeslayer> and that &
<shadeslayer> er ^
<yofel> well, just going from that apt history page
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> he added he ppa and tried to install kalarm
<yofel> ah no
<shadeslayer> ppa?
<yofel> he installed kubuntu and tried to install kalarm. Apt then messed the 4.9.2 -> 4.9.4 deps up
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> that's what it looks like to me at least
 * yofel tries to reproduce that
<shadeslayer> note how it also removed muon
<shadeslayer> anyway, I've gtg take a break or I'll melt down
<yofel> heh, go ahead :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-22
<yofel> hm, at least in an amd64 chroot apt does the right thing :/
<yofel> anyway, I'm off to bed
<Peace-> Riddell: btw do you want i open a bug for bluetooth ?
<Riddell> Peace-: yeah can do
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> afiestas: dood kscreen rocks
<Riddell> afiestas: only comment I'd make is that it's possible to separate two screens so you have a desktop space which is not on any desktop, that could get troublesome losing windows
<yofel__> hm
<yofel__> yofel_: test kscreen when you're home
<Riddell> it works great, you just plug in and it works!
<Riddell> and then when you unplug it does the right thing too
<Riddell> even works if you suspend then unplug
<shadeslayer> awesome :)
<shadeslayer> btw do we have work items that we could point beginners to?
<Riddell> we have work items https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-raring-flavor-kubuntu
<Riddell> dunno if any are junior jobs but would be worth working that out
<shadeslayer> =)
<shadeslayer> maybe bug triage? :P
<shadeslayer> but then we don't want to scare them away ....
<shadeslayer> I've sent a link to the packaging guide, that seems like a good start
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: btw I forgot to ask, what's your email ID?
<shadeslayer> I haven't started with the email, was too busy last night, probably first thing to do tomorrow morning
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sent where?
<shadeslayer> sent what where?
<Riddell> 12:35 < shadeslayer> I've sent a link to the packaging guide
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm not sure, but do you know Akarsh Simha? ( kstar on IRC )
<shadeslayer> his brother is interested in working on Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> which is why I asked if we had any JJ's
<Riddell> get him onto IRC is the first step :)
<shadeslayer> in the mean time, I've sent him a link to the packaging guide to get started :)
<shadeslayer> yeah, I've also asked him to do that :)
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd is another likely talent to be friendly to
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: mathieu-tl@
<Riddell> nobody else want business cards?
<Riddell> ScottK? yofel? debfx?
<yofel__> Riddell: I forgot, you'll get a mail later
<Guest15198> KDE 4.10 RC  packages has a problem. kde-telepathy does not depend on kde-telepathy-text-ui. See https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313682
<ubottu> KDE bug 313682 in general "4.10 RC3: cannot msn chat - Handler no longer available." [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<DarthCodus> Hey :)
<yofel_> Riddell: added my card information
<allee> Riddell: business cards?
<Riddell> allee: all rectangle and blue
<Riddell> allee: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2013-January/006579.html
<allee> shadeslayer: not sure if JJ,   But at least in quantal there this 'deprecated  ~/.fonts.conf' warning on the command line .   
<Riddell> ~
<Riddell> still in raring that, always annoys me
<allee> yeap very annoying especially for 'command line user' like scientsts.
<allee> mhmm let google a solutions ...
<allee> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/fontconfig/2012-August/004270.html
<allee> FWIW untested 1/2 fonts.config fix  but I've to go now:  http://paste.kde.org/654056/
<afiestas> Riddell: that's a "feature" we have to hide better
<Riddell> afiestas: what's the possible use for it?
<afiestas> Riddell: weird ppl with weird needs
<afiestas> we should support it, but it should be well hidden
<yofel> afiestas: btw. what happens when I disable the only screen left and press available? (I didn't feel like trying it out)
<yofel> er... press apply
<afiestas> and press what?
<afiestas> brb
<afiestas> won't happen anything in theory, we check that
<ScottK> Riddell: No thanks.
<Riddell> hi phoenix_firebrd, how's the kolab package?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: good morning
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I am yet to start
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: Where should i upload the package?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: anywhere we can get it, your PPA is a sensible place
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: nice, I will do one now and can you verify the package ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: packages from sourceforge are ok?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-23
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: what's from sourceforge?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: I'm about to go to bed but can verify things in the morning
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: sure, good night
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: kolab is at http://git.kolab.org/libkolab - but as both kolab and kolabxml have watch files you can just use uscan/uupdate to fetch the new versions
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so is this page outdated http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: whats the time now? here it us 5 37 am
<yofel_> bah, great time for a connection reset
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: kolab is at http://git.kolab.org/libkolab - but as both kolab and kolabxml have watch files you can just use uscan/uupdate to fetch the new versions
<yofel> (in case you didn't get it)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am going through it right now
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: Do you have some time to guide me now
<yofel> a few minutes, then I'm off to bed too
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I am trying to compile freeimage from here freeimage
<phoenix_firebrd> oops
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<yofel> hm, we usually just sync that from debian
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can you walkthrough for compiling a single package for the first time?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: if its too late, i can wait till tomorrow
<yofel> will have to wait then. But maybe someone else can answer a question or two
<allee> phoenix_firebrd: I cd to the package source and do debuild -us -uc
<phoenix_firebrd> allee: we dont need bazaar?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: do you need freeimage for something? Otherwise kolab would be more helpful currently (library packages are a bit tricky in general for beginners though)
<allee> phoenix_firebrd: ah, one step back ;-)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok, i will start with kolab
<allee> phoenix_firebrd: rename the tar file so it ends  <name>_<ver>.orig.tar.gz
<allee> or .bz
<phoenix_firebrd> allee: wait i will clone first
<yofel> that, or let uscan and uudate do the initial updating
<yofel> *uupdate
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> hm, do we even have  branches for kolab...
<allee> I doubt
<yofel> nope
<allee> KDAP dudes did pkging for debian.  So there should be something already ...
<phoenix_firebrd> whats the syntax for uupdate
<yofel> we have kolab 0.2.1, can be updated to 0.4.1
<yofel> but I don't see anything in debian so far
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: sec
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: if you've unpackaged the old package and ran uscan, then "uupdate ../libkolab_0.4.1.orig.tar.gz"
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so initially i have to git clone right?
<yofel> no, you don't need git at all
<yofel> we package tarballs if available, not git snapshots. (even if for kolab the tarball is a snapshot of the git tag)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so now i have to download this libkolab-0.4.1.tar.gz  ?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: uscan does that for you
<yofel> using the watch file in the package
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: but first things first: start with 'pull-lp-source libkolab raring'
<yofel> go into the source and run uscan there
<allee> yofel,phoenix_firebrd: here's the mailing list aktivity of the debian kolag pkging: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kolab-devel/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: installing
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: yep, you'll need those frequently
<phoenix_firebrd> allee: i will join the mailing list
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: add https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/+archive/kubuntu-dev-tools to the mix, you won't need them immediatly, but they'll be handy 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: mix?
<yofel> just add the ppa to your sources
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oh :D
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: source pulled
<yofel> go into the unpacked source and run uscan
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ran uscan
<allee> kolab debian pkg summary: http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/pkg-kolab
<yofel> good, now run uupdate on the tarball
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have 2 new items one an new version traball and  a sym link
<yofel> use the tar with orig in its name
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://imagebin.org/243876
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: yeah, now run uupdate
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: "uupdate libkolab_0.2.1.orig.tar.gz"
<yofel> no, not 0.2.1, 0.4.1
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: "uupdate: cannot find debian/changelog.Are you in the top directory of the source tree?
<phoenix_firebrd> "
<yofel> you need to be inside libkolab-0.2.1
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> there run
<yofel> uupdate ../libkolab_0.4.1.orig.tar.gz
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: done
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have the new source
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the rest is the packaging procedure
<yofel> yeah, now it's the standard way of building and fixing
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: For maintainer's name and email , should i put your's?
<yofel> no, those are supposed to be set to what it's set now
<yofel> for now just try to build the package
<yofel> i.e. debuild -S and throw it into pbuilder
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> from a quick build here: a few tests fail, a few new files, and new symbols 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: Are you waiting for me?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: not really, where are you at?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: creating gpg key
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: gpg: skipped "Prasad Murthy <phoenix@matrix>": secret key not available
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the email is wrong
<yofel> is $DEBEMAIL set?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no
<yofel> best put that in your .bashrc:
<yofel> export DEBFULLNAME='Philip Muškovac'
<yofel> export DEBEMAIL='yofel@kubuntu.org'
<yofel> with your data
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: if i put that there wont be a problem in using key
<yofel> dch will use that to fill in the name in the changelog, which debsign then uses to search for the ky
<yofel> *key
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so after setting that i have to download the source again?
<yofel> ok, I need to be off to bed, a few hints:
<yofel> if you don't have a pbuilder chroot yet, look at pbuilder-dist which should be easy to understand
<yofel> if you can't fix the tests (I'm too tried to make sense of the errors right now) disabel them by putting 'override_dh_auto_test:' a the end of debian/rules
<yofel> if you don't know what a symbol diff (which you'll see after fixing the install file), look at http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html (and no, you don't need to immediately understand that)
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: no, just fix your name in debian/changelog
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok good night, see you later
<yofel> feel free to throw questions at the channel anyway, someone might answer while you stick around
<yofel> good night
<EagleScreen> why apturl-kde depends on software-properties-kde? does it really need it?
<claydoh> SteveRiley_: ping ping ping!
<shadeslayer> wow
<shadeslayer> php closely resembles C++
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: pardon?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: my ISP uses a web based login page, and I found this : https://github.com/vercingetorix/Reliance-Broadband/blob/master/index.php
<shadeslayer> which is a php script to login from the command line
<shadeslayer> looks alot like C++
<shadeslayer> it's very OOP oriented 
<tsimpson> it's more like C with classes
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer
<jdrab> hi guys, it looks like this bug is present in kubuntu 13.04 https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-28843 should i report it? or will it be resolved automatically ?
<shadeslayer> jdrab: it'll be fixed when Qt releases the next bug fix revision and we package it
<jdrab> shadeslayer: ty
<shadeslayer> I think  it's in
<shadeslayer> ( in the next bug fix release )
<jdrab> do you think it will be fixed in neon sooner than 13.04?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> yofel_: care to upload a new snapshot of Qt ^ ?
<shadeslayer> jdrab: this is assuming the fix was committed to Qt itself
<shadeslayer> like I said, I *think* it was committed but I don't see a commit url to confirm on jira
<shadeslayer> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,42266
<jdrab> i always wanted to try neon :P now it's the time
<yofel_> shadeslayer: qtjob is still running, so it should be in when it's committed
<shadeslayer> ah you have a cron job running?
<shadeslayer> awesome
<yofel_> cronjob? what for?
<yofel_> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-qt
<shadeslayer> err
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> I thought qt had issues being imported
<yofel_> those were fixed ages ago ^^
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> I thought we still had cronjob running and what not
<shadeslayer> yofel_: btw http://www.golem.de/news/linux-distribution-ubuntu-erwaegt-umstieg-auf-rolling-releases-1301-97086.html
<shadeslayer> yofel_: have you heard of this?
<yofel_> hum, not yet
<yofel_> I wouldn't really be against it. You would essentially have a 2-year stable platform and a bit more flexibility in between that
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel_> although that's what debian is
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I'd use sid if only their KDE version wasn't so outdated
<shadeslayer> and I don't want to roll my own
<yofel_> well, I prefer ubuntu as it's generally more up-to-date
<yofel> I'm just worrying how "release packages when they're done" would work
<yofel> we would essentially have <release> as rolling and <release-proposed> as dev?
<yofel> not that we're not already going in that direction
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure how the convinced sabdfl because iirc he was against rolling releases
<yofel> ack
<xnox> ;-))))))))
<yofel> well, he'll keep the LTS releases, and it simplyfies support in general
<yofel> as you would essentially drop needs for SRU's the 3 in-between releases
<shadeslayer> xnox: oh oh I was installing Netrunner and wanted to ask you something
<shadeslayer> xnox: so in the timzone selector I have to select Kolkata
<xnox> yofel: security updates as well.
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> xnox: which is like this tiny point on the map
<shadeslayer> and defines the timezone for the whole of India
<shadeslayer> would it be possible to just click India and make it automatically select 'Kolkata'
 * yofel notes that this would make our job easier too - as we wouldn't have to worry about providing updates and backports for X releases in parallel but only 2 mostly
 * xnox vaguely remembers some bugs about Kolkata as it's not the first time I'm looking it's location up =/
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> xnox: so, plz2fix? :D
<shadeslayer> I've done about 3-4 installs for friends over the last month and all of them complained about this
<shadeslayer> ( I just watched as they did the install so I could see what issues they usually hit )
<yofel> shouldn't the time-zone usually be auto recognised?
<shadeslayer> yes, but for some reason it failed on 12.10 when I was installing it
<shadeslayer> didn't debug why
<yofel> hm
<yofel> anyway
<yofel> -> lunch, bbl
<shadeslayer> cya
<yofel> can someone else please try to reproduce bug 1103135? I can't
<ubottu> bug 1103135 in Kubuntu PPA "kate crashes on startup since rc3 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103135
<yofel> this is precise
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i can test, rc3 for which version?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: precise + 4.9.98 from beta ppa
<yofel> I just asked the reporter if he really did restart his session after the upgrade
<yofel> as that symbol error looks fishy
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: Its working in 12.10
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: how far did you get with kolab yesterday?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i dont have 12.04
<yofel> no problem
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its in launchpad 4 min to build for i386
<yofel> I tried to reproduce it in a VM, but either it's not broken or I'm missing something
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: build successful with pbuilder, some tests fail
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: for the kate thing, there was some problem with qt that make many qt apps crah
<phoenix_firebrd> *crash
<yofel> hm, that doesn't look like a qt error though
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in pbuilder kdeinit needs klauncher, so do i have to install the minimum kde packages?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats for testing
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: for testing what?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the tests fail because kdeinit cant find klauncher binary
<yofel> oh, good catch
<yofel> I guess adding a build-dep for kdelibs5-plugins for the tests is acceptable
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so after the tests should i have to remove the build-dep?
<yofel> no, just add it to the Build-Depends in the control file
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: what's your launchpad id again?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~murthy
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: dep wait https://launchpad.net/~murthy
<phoenix_firebrd> oops
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129196232/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.libkolab_0.4.1-0ubuntu1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: what's libkcalccore4 ?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its in universe , it is needed
<yofel> no, wait, we need to clear something up here
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: how can i add universe to the ppa?
<yofel> that you can do from the main ppa page -> Edit Dependencies
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: now back to the lib: it's needed by what?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: and it's libkcalcore4 not libkcalccore4
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: during build it failed at a point and i went it to the source and found it needs this
<yofel> let me try this again
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: checking
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: yes its a typo
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: and another thing: when you upload a package to a ppa, at least append ~ppa1 to the version, as you now won't be able to properly put an updated package into the PPA that can later be  updated to the archive package
<yofel> note that ~ lowers the version
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, i usually put -
<yofel> - is higher, so that won't help either
 * yofel tries to build without libkcalcore4 and libkabc
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version on how the package version is calculated
<phoenix_firebrd> this is heaven
<yofel> builds without those libs, but tests still fail
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: for raring right?
 * yofel wonders if this is the problem:
<yofel> (13:10:19) commonconversion.cpp(43):    ktimezoned is not available and required for timezone interpretation
<yofel> raring, yes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ktimezoned fails because of dbus not available
<yofel> oh, right, now I saw that error too
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: need dbus and dbus-x11
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what error?
<yofel> already installed
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in that case kdelibs-plugin?
<yofel> klauncher(21427) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 
<phoenix_firebrd> thats it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: does pbuilder store every build log and if so where?
<yofel> did you use pbuilder-dist? I think that stores a .build file somewhere near the source or the build result
<yofel> only the last build though
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i used pbuilder
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am confused
<yofel> not sure where that puts it, I have this in my .pbuilderrc:
<yofel> PKGNAME_LOGFILE_EXTENTION="_$(dpkg --print-architecture).build"
<yofel> PKGNAME_LOGFILE=yes
<yofel> which puts a logfile in the result folder
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can using pbuilder-dist be different from pbuilder in building process? I am wondering how it failed for me
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: do you have universe enabled in pbuilder?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, i put that in the pbuilderrc file
<yofel> hum, can't say it then without a buildlog
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what is the universe repository string
<yofel> my sources list has:
<yofel> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no the string which i should be adding in the launchpad
<yofel> why launchpad?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: testing
<yofel> we're not at a point where the package will even build
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no i wont build
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: just to know
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: mathieu-tl AT ubuntu ?
<yofel> the ppa already has universe enabled
<yofel> you see that in the buildlog
<yofel> Get:11 http://ftpmaster.internal raring/universe i386 Packages [5407 kB]
<shadeslayer> apparently yes
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you know how to use dbus in package tests?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I need more info, the kind that KDE ships with ?
<shadeslayer> the ones you can start with make check/test
<shadeslayer> or autopkg tests and what not
<yofel> the ones that dh_auto_test will run
<shadeslayer> right, make test/check
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> ideally those tests should use dbus-launch?
<shadeslayer> or you could override dh_auto_test and manually start a session if the test doesn't do it already?
<yofel> that's what I tried, let me try again to get a clean log
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/654422/
<shadeslayer> and are you sure that dbus was launched?
<shadeslayer> maybe dbus needs other stuff setup first or sth
<yofel> well, I probably did it the wrong way
<yofel> now I did 'dbus-launch dh_auto_test' and it hung up
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> oh fun
<yofel> QSYSTEM: FormatTest::testIncidence(v2eventSimple) startkdeinitlock(8895)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "The name org.
<yofel> kde.kded was not provided by any .service files"
<yofel> this won't work...
<shadeslayer> first start dbus, then launch org.kde.kded?
<shadeslayer> or kded even
<phoenix_firebrd> builds without those deps
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ^
<yofel> shadeslayer: how does one do that?
<shadeslayer> doesn't matter, just pull it in?
<yofel> kde-runtime-data: /usr/share/kde4/services/kded/ktimezoned.desktop
<yofel> is installed
<shadeslayer> just run kded4
<shadeslayer> but dbus should be running I think
<shadeslayer> never tried running kded4 without dbus :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: running dbus-launch is fine, but I fail at getting DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS and DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID into the environment after that
<shadeslayer> oh, how do you do dbus-launch? just dbus-launch?
<shadeslayer> can you try eval `dbus-launch`
<yofel>         eval `dbus-launch`
<yofel>         export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID
<yofel>         kded4
<yofel>         dh_auto_test
<yofel> fails at kded4
<shadeslayer> can you do a echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID is unset
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/654446
<shadeslayer> whaaaa
<shadeslayer> hmm how odd
<shadeslayer> yofel: try kdeini4 kded4
<yofel> great, putting the stuff into a subscript worked... but now:
<yofel> kded4: cannot connect to X server :0
 * yofel resigns
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> xvfb :P
<yofel> why do people assume that kde is running during a build...
<agateau> hey, dummy question: are kde packages built with -DQT_NO_DEBUG ?
<yofel> agateau: I think yes
<agateau> yofel: ok, thanks. Do you know if other distros do the same?
<yofel> That I fear I don't know
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: sent
<yofel> shadeslayer: that hangs even earlier, I think we'll skip this for now
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: still there?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<shadeslayer> yofel: give it to me :P
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: watching
 * shadeslayer can work on it a bit
<yofel> shadeslayer: how about you fix this up once I'm done explaining the rest to phoenix_firebrd?
<shadeslayer> ah sure
<shadeslayer> whatcha guys packaging?
<yofel> libkolab
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: put this in your debian/rules: http://paste.kde.org/654464/ - that will make the test not hold everything up
<shadeslayer> I see
 * shadeslayer would have gone for a .PHONY target there
<yofel> why?
<shadeslayer> just to be safer?
<shadeslayer> though that's fine as well :)
<yofel> well, I just wanted to get the error out of the way, not the tests themselves
<shadeslayer> ah
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: next?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: try to build it again, it'll end at missing files this time
 * shadeslayer notes that we should put up a wiki page explaining what can be shipped and what's blacklisted
<yofel> blacklisted as in?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> blacklisted from the seeds
<shadeslayer> libav for eg
<yofel> ah, look at the seeds?
<shadeslayer> sure, but no user looks at the seeds 
<yofel> hum, true
<shadeslayer> they're like "The thing thats used to grow plants?"
<EagleScreen> why apturl-kde depends on software-properties-kde, doues it really need it? is to enable repositories on the fly?
<shadeslayer> hmm 
<shadeslayer> probably uses some python function?
<yofel> doEnableSection() runs software-properties-kde so that's ok
<yofel> EagleScreen: that's the case it seems
<EagleScreen> I see, thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you and shadeslayer were discussing about running processes before in testing process, how to do that?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: things like dbus-launch and kded4?
<EagleScreen> and that kind of functions shouldn't be go to software-properties-common?
<shadeslayer> just add them to the required target
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: for example dolphin
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ship: * !libavcodec*
<Riddell> ship: * !phonon-backend-null
<Riddell> ! means blacklist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about means blacklist
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that too
<yofel> EagleScreen: not as long as it does this: http://paste.kde.org/654482
<EagleScreen> wow
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: rules is a Makefile, there you can define a target which you can then add a list of command to. So in dh7 packaging we would add an override target and just run the commands we want to add before the overridden command
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok. installing fails. http://paste.kde.org/654488/
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: right, as those are header files, you'll have to add them to libkolab-dev.install
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what is this file  libkolab-dev.install ?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: does webaccounts have a release?
<yofel> a .install files tells debhelper what files will end up in a package
<afiestas> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: a versioned release
<yofel> development .so links and header files go into a -dev package by convention
<afiestas> don't think so
<shadeslayer> like 0.1 or sth
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: so libkolab-dev.install is the list of files that will be put into libkolab-dev
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what about be the location of the  libkolab-dev.install?
<yofel> inside the debian/ folder as always
<yofel> it's already there, you just need to add the 3 files to it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so the output of debuild would be two packages?
<yofel> yes, debian/control has 2 Package: definitions, i.e. you'll get 2 packages
<yofel> you can add an install file for every package. (Actually once you have more than one package you need install files)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok i have added the 3 lines to the install files,should i build ?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: yep, but for the next step make sure that pbuilder saves the buildlog somewhere
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sorry i started the build process without routing to a file, i will do it the next time
<yofel> just let pbuilder do that for you...
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: do you have any .build files in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/ ?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: on call
<yofel> or wherever the build result gets put for you
<Riddell> my toolbars keep disappearing :(
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: that location doesn't contain any logs
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: add this to your .pbuilderrc if you don't have it:
<yofel> PKGNAME_LOGFILE_EXTENTION="_$(dpkg --print-architecture).build"
<yofel> PKGNAME_LOGFILE=yes
<yofel> it'll then put a logfile named after the package into $BUILDRESULT
<EagleScreen> software-properties-kde seems to be outdated respect software-properties-gtk, do you plan update it ? do you plan use jockey forever to enable restricted drivers? 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: this is my pbuilderrc http://paste.kde.org/654506/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is content in rc file correct?
<yofel> yes, just add the 2 lines I posted
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: adding
<phoenix_firebrd> done
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: re jockey, I might look into that next month
<shadeslayer> since no one has bothered looking into it
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: while we're at it, let's add one more thing that all of us use
<yofel> first run 'bzr co lp:~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks ~/.pbuilder-hooks'
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i think build succeed. http://paste.kde.org/654518/ 
<yofel> and then add this to your pbuilderrc:
<yofel> HOOKDIR="$HOME/.pbuilder-hooks"
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: yep, and now we get to something that's specific to library packaging: symbol files
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: do you know what library symbols are?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i was once , when cracking windows exes and dlls
<yofel> ah ok, linux ofc has them too, and we track the ABI of a library by keeping a list of all provided symbols in the package
<yofel> that's what the libkolab0.symbols file in the package is for
<yofel> now you'll see that dpkg-gensymbols posted a diff in the buildlog
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: checking
<yofel> so the new version adds a lot of symbols (and removes 2 optional ones - marked as #MISSING#)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i can see that in the log
<yofel> good, as c++ is a bit weird with symbols, we have a helper called pkgkde-symbolshelper that helps to manage the symbols
<yofel> you can read more on that on http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<yofel> for now I'll explain on how to update the file
<yofel> for that you'll need to be inside the package, i.e. in libkolab-0.4.1
<yofel> next you'll need a file with the symbol diff, the buildlog works fine for that
<yofel> now you need to update the symbols for the new version, which you can do with:
<yofel> pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 0.4.1 path_to_buildlog
<yofel> just put the actual buildlog a the end instead
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: this should look like this in the end: http://paste.kde.org/654524
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the buildlog should be full or partial is satisfied?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: partial is fine as long as you have the complete symbol diff
<yofel> as the script will look for the output of dpkg-gensymbols
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: shall i try with this http://paste.kde.org/654518/?
<yofel> yeah, should work
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/654530/
<yofel> yeah, looks right
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what about the missing ones
<yofel> now just to clean it up: open the symbols file in an editor, look for the MISSING ones and remove the commented lines
<yofel> they're optional so don't worry about them
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: this is the symbol file after removing the commented lines http://paste.kde.org/654536/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have done the launchpad pbuilder hook
<yofel> the symbolsfile looks ok from what I see. Try building again, this time there should be no diff
<yofel> good, those are some pbuilder enhancements that we use to make life easier
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what does that do?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: it's just a set of scripts, feel free to read them. The pbuilder manpage explains when what is called
<yofel> (most important ones are auto-installing-updates and running list-missing at the end)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: going to build again
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what about the tests? is it mandate for them to succeed to build a package?
<yofel> it's mostly a mandate in main, so I think we could live without them. But they should work really. Problem now is that it seems you need to set up a working kde session during the build for them to work :/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i installed dbus and dbus-x11 after login and with save after login option
<yofel> that won't help for the archive
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<yofel> there you have to set everything up during the build
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: why didn't apt-cache search klaunch return kdelibs5-plugin , instead return some xfce package?
<phoenix_firebrd> *klauncher
<yofel> klauncher has no own package, use dpkg -S or apt-file search
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: right
<yofel> geh, running make test on a local libkolab build opens kompare several times
<yofel> that's not doable during a package build
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd, shadeslayer: forget the tests -.-
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> why not?
<phoenix_firebrd> ?
<yofel> see 2 lines above
<shadeslayer> xvfb?
<yofel> and how do you close kompare in xvfb?
<shadeslayer> or whatever it's called
<shadeslayer> don't?
<yofel> the tests don't continue while it's open?
<shadeslayer> ah
 * shadeslayer thinks
<shadeslayer> yofel: if possible, can you check if there's a dbus interface that we can call as soon as kompare is seen on the screen?
<shadeslayer> so you could tell it to quit
<shadeslayer> over dbus
<phoenix_firebrd> why is it opening
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: because it's a test :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: and complaint loudly to kolab people :P
<yofel> qdbus org.kde.kompare-24620 /kompare/FirstKompareShell org.qtproject.Qt.QWidget.close
<yofel> works, but as you see it has the PID in the interface URL
<shadeslayer> simple
<shadeslayer> qdbus `qdbus|grep kompare 0 /kompare/FirstKompareShell org.qtproject.Qt.QWidget.close` 
<shadeslayer> erm
<yofel> ok, I'll leave it to you to figure it out :P
<shadeslayer> qdbus `qdbus|grep kompare` /kompare/FirstKompareShell org.qtproject.Qt.QWidget.close` 
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<shadeslayer> just give me the packaging :P
<shadeslayer> when you're done
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: how did the build go?
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: fun, upstream will refuse qapt/packagekit patches
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its running
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I just talked to Lamarque and he said that he will not allow packages that add a feature that installs VPN packages on the fly when clicking "Setup VPN" or sth
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: they won't, it can just be a compile-time switch, and show a proper error message when there is no way to invoke qapt or whatever, this is implementation detail that shouldn't be considered too much
<cyphermox> instead, I'd just write a patch and propose it
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: I mentioned that
<shadeslayer> see the latest switch, you can try and convince him if you want :P
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/switch/email/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why not?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: "You can patch Plasma NM when building packages for (K)Ubuntu. I am just saying that I will not patch Plasma NN to do half work, if it does not work for everybody then this change should stay in (K)Ubuntu only."
<shadeslayer> from email archives
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: and by upstream I meant KDE upstream
<Riddell> ok so we can add the feature but he won't take it upstream
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: remind me again why we need this?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plasma-widget-nm statically compiles a list of VPN stuff in the UI
<shadeslayer> and that stuff won't actually work until that nm plugin is installed
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: I think the approach by email was wrong, I'll respond
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: full log http://paste.kde.org/654566/
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: I see
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: feel free to
<shadeslayer> Riddell: go to the VPN tab in network manager plasmoid
<shadeslayer> so if you add PPTP for eg, it won't work till you have network-manager-pptp install
<shadeslayer> *installed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but why can't we just have them all installed by default?
<shadeslayer> useless for most users?
<Riddell> hmm   blacklist:network-manager-vpnc
<Riddell> I wonder why that is
<Riddell> I'm not sure that seed actually does anything now
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I am getting an error "pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: no valid patches found"
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: there is no patch - which means everything's ok now
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thought so, nice
<yofel> I just noticed that cmake complains about SWIG, but I have that installed here and it still complains
<Riddell> yofel: has libkolab changed a lot?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: where did you see, in my log?
<yofel> Riddell: a few new headers, new symbols, and a few new annoying tests
<yofel> the tests are what we're talking about all day
<yofel> oh, I had swig2.0, kolab wants swig
 * yofel has no idea what swig is
<yofel> Description-en: Generate scripting interfaces to C/C++ code
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> I can't resize a skype window
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: should we add swig2.0 to build-deps ?
<shadeslayer> the chat window specifically
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: it's 'swig' that it wants - but I don't see any difference when adding it...
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: loss of functionality witout that?
<yofel> not sure, I guess it won't hurt to add it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> So add it and put the package somewhere where shadeslayer can fetch it
<yofel> as I think we're done otherwise
<shadeslayer> put it in a PPA?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  ok :)
<yofel> ok, ppa...
<phoenix_firebrd> mine?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: if you want to put it in the same ppa again, 2 things:
<yofel> a) manually delete the package in there first
<phoenix_firebrd> ~ppa1?
<yofel> b) change the version to 0.4.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1
<yofel> that's the convention for raring
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: bug 1102165 known to you?
<ubottu> bug 1102165 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Playlist loops if the last file is an Ogg Vorbis" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1102165
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: and update the changelog a bit
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: so it tells others what you did
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: meaning at least updating the install and symbol files
<yofel> :q
<yofel> fail -.-
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Who want's to reply to "Change the default settings of Kubuntu to improve the first time user experience "
<yofel> read it half, ask me again on saturday
<shadeslayer> haha
<EagleScreen> shadeslayer: and what will you reply to him?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i can't understand what you are asking me to put in the changelog
 * Riddell is doing e-mails now
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: just that some stuff can't be done while other stuff should be done in upstream KDE
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu aims to provide a pristine KDE experience.
<yofel> Riddell++
<shadeslayer> now if that experience is bad, fix it in KDE
<EagleScreen> who decided that Kubuntu has to provide a pristine KDE experience?
<shadeslayer> Riddell :P
<EagleScreen> I think the guy who wrote that message has a lot of reason
<shadeslayer> and I think almost everyone agrees
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: something like http://paste.kde.org/654620 - just so people know that you did change something
<EagleScreen> a few custimation over the default KDE would improve the first user experiencie
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: really?
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: any reason why they should not be upstreamed?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: when the user sees this what will they understand ?
<shadeslayer> i.e. made default in KDE
<yofel> a few things like yakuake are nonsense, vlc isn't doable I think. We already talked about rekonq. Do people use the keep above others button? I do, but do others?
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: note that we're talking about KDE configs in particular
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: that's not for users, but for fellow package maintainers
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: and people that review what you did
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oh
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: now it makes sense
<yofel> it's the same as a VCS commit message really
<EagleScreen> shadeslayer: yes, it is much harder and it will take much time to have it done by upstream than by Kubuntu, many distributions customize its desktops to improve the user experience, upstream hasn't the reason always
<shadeslayer> not harder
<shadeslayer> if it's sane and everyone agrees that it's a sane default, it won't be harder
 * yofel wonders if his reply to kde bug 310486 was a bit too harsh
<ubottu> KDE bug 310486 in general "Unable to logout/reboot after KDE upgrade." [Major,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310486
<yofel> not even sure that's something *they* want to even be concerned about
<EagleScreen> i have suffered off that bug
<Riddell> yofel: grumpy! :)
<EagleScreen> i'd only worry about it if it happens also in minor kde upgrades (4.9.4 -> 4.9.5)
<Riddell> yofel: but that is a longstanding problem
<yofel> Riddell: yeah, but usually it works - just this time they change the implementation and BOOM
<yofel> EagleScreen: yeah, it's not really *that* great of an issue. But it looks REALLY unprofessional if a software update causes you do hard-cycle your system
<yofel> which is what my dad would do in such a situation
<EagleScreen> my dad and all my friend would do it too
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: this is my ppa "murthy/test"
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> oh
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have uploaded the package waiting for the confirmation mail
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: you're from India? :D
 * shadeslayer is guessing from the name
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya
<shadeslayer> your package is FTBFS in the PPA xD
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: I'm in Gurgaon :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i am from Tamilnadu
 * shadeslayer rages at bzr for being so slow to checkout
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: nice
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: you are a software engineer?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: yeah :)
<shadeslayer> by profession only however
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: cool
<shadeslayer> I'm electronics and comm. engineer by education :P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: me too
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: really?  so this kubuntu stuff is just a side hobby for you?
<shadeslayer> it's the other way around, the Electronics/GSM stuff was a hobby
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: if you want, libkolabxml would be the next thing to update - it's less work too (I just checked ;P)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sure, can i do it tomorrow? 
<yofel> 1 patch to be dropped, a few new build-deps, and that's it
<yofel> sure, just say if you need help or a review
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sure, its bed time and i have to finish my dinner
<yofel> hm, it seems some people can go to bed before sunrise... unlike shadeslayer :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have uploaded the files and its in the ppa, how can i delete the old one, there is no option to delete it
<shadeslayer> I pulled off about 30 hours on Monday-Tuesday
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: usually i do that
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: https://launchpad.net/~murthy/+archive/test/+packages should have a delete button on the right side of the page
<shadeslayer> at the end of 30 hours I wanted to just sleep
<yofel> if you haven't deleted the package yet it'll probably get rejected
<shadeslayer> but won't it get rejected even then?
<shadeslayer> i.e. even after deleting them
<yofel> as long as the tarball isn't different it should accept it I think
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: done
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its getting built for amd64
<yofel> ah, the version is totally wrong, but I guess we can fix that
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: pro tip, I know how much internet connections in India suck, so I'd advise asking Riddell for an EC2 instance since usually that's alot faster to work on
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: omg, very sorry , i just noticed that
<shadeslayer> or buying a dedicated server if you have the moniez
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya
<Riddell> ec2 available on request indeed
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: nevermind, it would only be a problem for someone that uses the ppa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload PA3 today?
<shadeslayer> I cannot find the time to upload it :|
<shadeslayer> note that the rules could use with a bit of fixing ( needs branch switching )
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: what troubles me more is not the internet speed, it the 2 hrs scheduled power cut. 
<shadeslayer> haha
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's ready?
<shadeslayer> My router + modem combo is on backup power
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> I tested it, works perfectly
<Riddell> sweet
<Riddell> shadeslayer: from ~kubuntu-active PPA?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer:  here no backup
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> It also changed my configs to be more tablet friendly 
<shadeslayer> so when I logged into plasma-desktop, all my buttons were *huge*
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger suggest we should setup a PPA with packages that replace standard kde packages but everything be built from git
<shadeslayer> want to start on that? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm isn't that neon?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no, neon installs to /opt/project-neon
<shadeslayer> We're talking about dailies that replace your stable desktop
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the maintinance of that sounds impossible
<shadeslayer> for people living on the extreme edge
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that's what I said as well
<Riddell> there's a reason neon uses simplified packaging
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> Riddell: possibly apachelogger was drunk or sth
<yofel> well, it's not IMPOSSIBLE with more patterns in install files etc. but it would need some dedicated maintainer (not me)
<yofel> and the launchpad folks would probably want to kill us for building kde daily twice
<shadeslayer> haha
<Alex_Zion> HI guys , i'm pretty sure a lot of user here are on kubuntu devel mailing list, where I post my first post yesterday, it was a well written post !?! , I mean is the first time I write and I never read you mailing list, so I don't know, it was too long, too short, is better put more o less detail or they are just enough !?! and stuff like that , just to teach me even how to write a good and usefull posts on mailing list .. :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: you will take care of the rest for libkolab ?
<Riddell> Alex_Zion: a good e-mail, I'm writing a reply now, most of the issues we've considered before however
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: yeah :)
<Alex_Zion> well , good to know Riddell ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thank you
<shadeslayer> I'll try and do enable tests in a bit
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: anything else?
<BluesKaj> ok , bbl..stuff to do
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: for libkolab? not from my side
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in that case good night to you, shadeslayer Riddell. I have learned something today.
<shadeslayer> night :)
<yofel> gn
<Riddell> night phoenix_firebrd 
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: there, if we send a patch it will be accepted.
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> yofel: odd : kded(14371): KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11" 
<shadeslayer> even though X was started
<yofel> hm, is DISPLAY set?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> that's the first thing I do
<yofel> :/
<shadeslayer> sec
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: gentoo has a smaller team and they manage to do it...
<yofel> apachelogger: using how simple packaging? (I didn't look at the portage scripts)
<apachelogger> the point is it is no more work than what we do now
<apachelogger> except it is incremental
<yofel> hm
<apachelogger> so half the team does not become unavailable when a kde release is out
<yofel> well
<yofel> I guess I could wrap something up experimentally for the core packages
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas how I can get xvfb-run to run multiple commands in one go?
<yofel> no
<apachelogger> I am not saying we should do this for every package, but at least the core monolithic ones
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> i.e. libs,pimlibs,workspace,baseapps,runtime
<yofel> then you might as well do it for the others as there's not much to maintain there - except running a script to update the version as needed
<apachelogger> or ones where we have an interest in tighlty following development
<apachelogger> yofel: in the long run, yes
<apachelogger> however since there is so little change in the other sources the gain is also smaller
<yofel> well, I get your point about the main packages
<shadeslayer> yay my krunner hanged
<shadeslayer> managed to get some backtrace : http://paste.kde.org/654812/
<yofel> do you want to follow master? As the RC's are branched off and I'm not sure if it makes sense to constantly import all the stable branches
<apachelogger> I'd simply follow master
<apachelogger> from rc to final there is also no significant change that would benefit from incremental updates 
<apachelogger> (or at least there should not be ';))
<yofel> apachelogger: how would you handle the branches then? As we'll have to branch our packaging if we do that - or stop using bzr with RC which I don't really want to use
<apachelogger> branch
<yofel> or we simply start using branches in general for every kde release (which'll be a lot)
<apachelogger> we should branch more anyway
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, a lot, but that is entirely bazaars fault :S
<yofel> ack
<apachelogger> iff launchpad and bazaar supported that workflow better I'd also simply daily build everything we have and branch for each release
<apachelogger> but as it stand we'd then have 5k branches after 1 year ^^
<yofel> who cares? ^^
<apachelogger> makes stuff hard to use for newcomers etc.
<yofel> well, most of us already use kbzr to check stuff out, we can just extend that
<apachelogger> yeah, of *us*
<apachelogger> ^^
<yofel> others are supposed to read the Vcs links in the packages...
<apachelogger> so we need to change those all the time
<apachelogger> also merging between bazaar branches does not give me joy... so much easier with git :P
<yofel> script it
<yofel> true
<yofel> apachelogger: did you have a plan for managing the failure notifications? Other than adding yet another team and using it's ML to handle that
<yofel> also remind me to look at the notifications for ~kubuntu-packagers. Even if CIA is dead I would still like to know when people change something...
<shadeslayer> there's this alternate site for CIA
<yofel> kudos to kevin for analyzing kde bug 310486
<ubottu> KDE bug 310486 in general "Unable to logout/reboot after KDE upgrade." [Major,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310486
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1103591] package libkworkspace4abi1 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: sub... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1103591 (by Stefano P.)
<shadeslayer> ooohhh
<shadeslayer> yofel: almost there
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/654836/
<shadeslayer> though for some reason it just stops after kded4
<shadeslayer> ...
<soee> good evening
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: halp http://paste.kde.org/654890/
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<shadeslayer> it just hangs at line 15
<shadeslayer> nothing happens after that
<shadeslayer> infact it says kded already loaded
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/654920/
<shadeslayer> I'll let it run longer and see what happens
<jessie|work> What version of kio-mtp is in the beta repos? Is it up to date with the git repo?
<shadeslayer> errr which repo?
 * jessie|work shrugs
<jessie|work> The official one? That has active development?
<shadeslayer> raring?
<shadeslayer> !info kio-mtp raring
<ubottu> kio-mtp (source: kio-mtp): mtp KIO slave. In component universe, is extra. Version 0+git20130108-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 25 kB, installed size 154 kB
<jessie|work> http://anongit.kde.org/kio-mtp <- That one
<shadeslayer> jessie|work: what version of Kubuntu are *you* running?
<jessie|work> I'm on 12.10 with 4.9.97.
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> we have https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> with a git snapshot from 4th of this month
<shadeslayer> yofel: lololo http://paste.kde.org/654926/
<shadeslayer> though it's still on the 7th test
<yofel> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's hilarious btw
<shadeslayer> you just need to override it to run with xvfb-run
<shadeslayer> and it starts kded4 et all
<yofel> *headdesk*
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: which test started kompare?
<yofel> first
<shadeslayer> odd then
<shadeslayer> maybe the last test just takes a shit ton of time
<yofel> not really, that's the one that's not finished
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> maybe ask kolab guys how we can run it
<jessie|work> Let's try that again.
<jessie|work> !info libmtp raring
<ubottu> Package libmtp does not exist in raring
<jessie|work> !info libmtp9 raring
<yofel> !info libmtp9 raring
<ubottu> libmtp9 (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.5-1 (raring), package size 152 kB, installed size 378 kB
<shadeslayer> heh
<jussi> man I love how the menus are embedded in the decorations now :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> 7/8 Test #1: formattest .......................***Failed    3.19 sec
<shadeslayer> :S
<jussi> shadeslayer: btw, that issue I had? removed empathy and all is good :D
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> don't install empathy with ktp
<shadeslayer> it's causes mashups
<yofel> please fix that on a packaging level...
<yofel> well, "fix" it
<jussi> yeah, Ive both kde and unity desktops here
<jessie|work> I don't have empathy installed.
<jussi> yeah, its a bit shit that it happens like that to be honest.
<shadeslayer> yofel: it can't be
<jessie|work> Nevermind, I was lost in the sauce for a moment there.
<shadeslayer> well
<yofel> yeah, nvm
<shadeslayer> because it's perfectly fine to have both of them installed
<shadeslayer> but runtime can cause issues
<jessie|work> I was talking about kio-mtp and misread that as ktp or what not.
<jussi> shadeslayer: cant you just put a nice "confilcts" in there? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: why? it's just the runtime that's problematic
<jussi> oh
<jussi> well whatever, its evil and removing it made it work :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: I assume your password protected code hasnt made it into there yet? 
<shadeslayer> where? it
<shadeslayer> it made it into master
<shadeslayer> it'll be released with 0.6
<jussi> shadeslayer: doesnt seem to work on the daily ppa thing installed here
<shadeslayer> 0.o
 * jussi updates and checks again
<shadeslayer> make sure you logout && login
<shadeslayer> yofel: I got it to work, but it requires introduction of magic numbers
<shadeslayer> will show you once I do another rebuild
<yofel> ... what?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<cyphermox> ScottK: hi
<yofel> shadeslayer: anyway, you said that wrapping dh_auto_test in xvfb-run makes the tests build in general, right?
<yofel> should we do that in neon?
<shadeslayer> yes it does
<shadeslayer> maybe?
<yofel> I'll give it some tries later
<shadeslayer> it'll need kde-runtime and kdelibs-bin installed
<shadeslayer> oh and kdelibs plugins 
<yofel> ok, kdelibs is a non-issue, kde-runtime we'll have to see
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/654968/
<shadeslayer> though I'm thinking of making a while loop
<shadeslayer> to check the pidof kompare
<shadeslayer> that's just a hack I threw together :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: that immediately reminded me of http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Too-Much-Sleep.aspx
<yofel> though not as bad ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> I don't know enough make :P
<vassie> hello everyone, i'm interested in packaging an app that isn't in the repos for kubuntu
<vassie> jonathan emailed me and said to stop by
<vassie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1103383
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1103383 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] cantata" [Wishlist,New]
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas how to make it check for a null pid again and again?
<yofel> vassie: that would be Riddell probably :)
<vassie> yofel: yes, didn't know if he was online
<yofel> shadeslayer: null pid? as in whether pidof returns nothing?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> as in, keep polling till you get a pid
<yofel> uh, assign the output to a variable and check if that's -z?
<shadeslayer> sure, but how do I loop over that
<yofel> the tricky part would be knowing when to stop...
<shadeslayer> when it's not zero? :P
<yofel> and how many kompare's do you need to kill?
<shadeslayer> just the one
<yofel> hm, I got more than one here, but if it's just one..
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I think I figured it out
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> hi vassie, welcome along
<yofel> usually it's 
<yofel> var=
<yofel> while zero
<yofel> set it
<yofel> done
<vassie> Riddell: hello
<vassie> Riddell: i've been playing around with cantata and it compiles fine on 12.10, but i'm using checkinstall to build a deb, which i assume isn't very clean?
<vassie> Riddell: i'm more than happy to help officially package it, or create my own ppa
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> yofel: the build fails when doing pidof kompare
<shadeslayer> because there's no compare
<shadeslayer> I'll have to add -
<yofel> was just about to ask how you run it, but if that works do it
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/655016/
<Riddell> vassie: awooga
<Riddell> vassie: want me to take you through it now? will probably take about an hour
<yofel> shadeslayer: line 15 should use the var, no?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> bad shadeslayer testing whether I'm awake :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<vassie> Riddell: that would be awesome, but i'm going to have to go offline soon, is it ok if i mail you?
<shadeslayer> I think I should sleep now
<Riddell> vassie: yeah we can find another time if that works better
<shadeslayer> last rebuild
<shadeslayer> yofel: I still think the loop is wrong btw
<vassie> Riddell: thank you, i appreciate the help
<yofel> s/$(komparePid)/$$komparePid/ maybe
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> be quiet kubotu
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/655028/
<yofel> shadeslayer: oh, the loop needs to be on one line, so use \
<shadeslayer> ahh
<yofel> and move the - before the while I guess
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> kquitapp(26170): "Application kompare-6356 could not be found using service org.kde.kompare-6356 and path /MainApplication." 
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> yofel: odd
<shadeslayer> very odd
<shadeslayer> I have : root     11676  1.4  0.3 352040 27032 pts/4    Sl   22:04   0:00 kompare -c /tmp/buildd/libkolab-0.4.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/tests/expectedFile.h11607 /tmp/buildd/libkolab-0.4.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/tests/convertedFile.L11607
<shadeslayer> but let's say I do qdbus
<yofel> qdbus on the right dbus session?
<shadeslayer> dunn
<shadeslayer> I get : Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified
<shadeslayer> Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> meh, I'm sleeping
<shadeslayer> too tired for this
<yofel> do so, good job getting so far :)
<shadeslayer> yeah, maybe I can figure out the solution in my sleep xD
<shadeslayer> though interesting how it worked once
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-24
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you there?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: what do you need to know?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: good morning
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I am building libkolabxm and i am getting error i will paste it now
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/655154/
<Riddell> your patch doesnae apply
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ya i can see that
<Riddell> open the patch and src/uriencode.cpp in an editor and decide if it still needs to apply
<Riddell> if not delete the patch and entry from debian/patches/series
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: Its not my patch
<Riddell> I know, it's mine :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: so i have to remove the patches?
<Riddell> you have to decide if it still needs to apply
<Riddell> or if whatever the patch was for has been fixed
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: the packagers decide on that?
<Riddell> there's nobody here but us chickens
<Riddell> oh I'm taking wrongful credit, it's apachelogger's patch
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: so looks like a patch to fix a mistake in the code, look at the code and see if that mistake has been fixed
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: manual patching allowed?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: how do you mean?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: If the patch are ok and it was not applied previously? can we patch the source manually?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: are you still talking about kubuntu_fix_curl_constness.patch ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ya and it seems the patch was already applied
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: so, now i have to just delete the corresponding .patch file from debian/patch/ ?
<Riddell> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: both the patches are already applied
<Riddell> and the name from debian/patches/series
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: does the patch dir have to remain?
<Riddell> our patches go upstream, we rock
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: doesn't matter either way
<phoenix_firebrd> nice
<phoenix_firebrd> i have removed the patch dir
<Riddell> debuild it baby!
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ya doing that
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: debuild seems changes in cmakelists.txt which i didn't change and wants to commit using this command dpkg-source --commit and it needs a commit name
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/655160/
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: can i commit with message "removed previously applied patches" ?
<Riddell> what's in /tmp/libkolabxml_0.8.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1.diff.6Gm6oh phoenix_firebrd ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: checking
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/655166/
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: that's the kubuntu_01_include_dir.diff patch
<Riddell> so it must have been applied somehow
<Riddell> start again
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<Riddell> remove the libkolabxml-0.8.2 sources
<Riddell> extract the tar
<Riddell> copy the debian dir in
<Riddell> remove the kubuntu_fix_curl_constness.patch patch but not the other one
<Riddell> add changelog and debuild
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: running pbuilder
<Riddell> I only use pbuilder for a final check, I just compile things locally first
<Riddell> pbuilder takes ages to run
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I am running 12.10
<Riddell> probably still fine for most things
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: only the internet come in the way
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: If i install all the deps and it will show in the updates
<Riddell> ec2 machines available on request too
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: mine is 2mbps and with a fup of 80gb after that 256 kbps
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: Give me that when you feel i am ready 
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: ubuntu@ec2-54-242-247-61.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> run poweroff when you're done to kill the machine
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok
 * Riddell snoozes
<ScottK> cyphermox: Hi
<jackyalcine> Hey, any uses for graphics tablet in KDE/Kubuntu? 
<jackyalcine> As per http://blog.dev001.net/post/40681591705/x-org-use-your-android-tablet-as-a-graphics-tablet, looks like it might become more commonplace
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> "I know firefox needs to be patched, and if official firefox maintainer does not want to patch firefox, we could make a fork of Firefox called "firefox-kde" or something."
<apachelogger> he wrote 'we', but he meant 'you'
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: jreen is not in raring yet?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: FWIW not knowing that dbus-launch and kded4 fork, the code does not make sense :P
<apachelogger> yofel: regarding the failure notification ... new team with new ml :P
<apachelogger> for all I care we can also make an irc bot for it 
<apachelogger> but who's going to run it and who's going to maintain it etc. :S
<yofel> true, but if we really make one then please for all branches we remotely care about and put it in #kubuntu-commits
<apachelogger> yofel: i.e. all repostiories kubuntu-members or kubuntu-dev can upload to
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: something else for pbuilder before I forget it: You probably really want this in your pbuilderrc:
<yofel> EXTRAPACKAGES="eatmydata"
<yofel> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libeatmydata/libeatmydata.so
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: good morning 
<yofel> good morning :)
<phoenix_firebrd> did you sleep or yet to sleep?
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah, and IMO maybe even commits to stable kde branches 
<yofel> I did sleep, it's 11AM here
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: good
<apachelogger> yofel: well for that we can simply get the kde bots in
<yofel> apachelogger: but that's for later anyway
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will add those lines to the pbuildrc
<yofel> true
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: If a patch need needs fuzz option during build what should i do?
<apachelogger> yofel: the problem I have with lunchpad and IRC bots have is: short of getting a server-side hook deployed (which is terribly unlikely), we have to rely on randomly formatted mails
<yofel> quilt push it by hand and refresh it.
<yofel> quilt will patch it fine, but dpkg-source doesn't allow fuzz
<apachelogger> which in turn requires a vastly more complicate server-bot setup
<apachelogger> as the bot then needs to get ahold of the mails
<yofel> apachelogger: I know :(
<apachelogger> doing stuff based on mails is really spooky anyway ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: morning
<apachelogger> hey phoenix_firebrd
<apachelogger> Riddell: it appears you are overly dismissive of the ideas on the ML :P
<apachelogger> more importantly tho, go fix your mail client
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what does those two lines for pbuilderrc does?
<apachelogger> I really do not get why everyone is so hung up on the browser question though
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: debault browser?
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: it replaces sync() and fsync() system calls with a NOOP, which makes package installation a LOT faster
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: rekonq +1
<yofel> rekonq +0
<apachelogger> curl ftw
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what do you prefer?
<Tm_T> KDE browser +1 (Konqueror +2)
<yofel> rekonq 2.0 is ok, but it took it 3 minutes(!) stuck with 100%CPU to open a simply gzipped buildlog from launchpad yesterday
<yofel> I'm presonally a firefox person, but I use firefox, chromium and rekonq at the same time sometimes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: but what about the gtk dep
<apachelogger> so
<Tm_T> I use lynx quite often /:
<apachelogger> webkit > gecko
<apachelogger> because webkit > khtml > gecko
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: I said what I use, please don't use what I use as the default
<Tm_T> apachelogger: you mean kthml > all ?
<Tm_T> khtml too
<apachelogger> did you look at the code? :P
<apachelogger> like ... brrrrr
<Tm_T> apachelogger: oh yes I have done that
<apachelogger> hence why webkit is superior
<apachelogger> tho its code is also brrrr
<apachelogger> yet it is less of a lolwut kind of brrrr
 * apachelogger will one of these days get a discussion about who the actual target audience of kubuntu is
<yofel> but I'm together with apachelogger that I don't understand why people make such a fuss about the default browser
<yofel> rekonq works for most things, if you need something else freakin' install it
<Tm_T> apachelogger: us ofcourse (;
<yofel> rekonq 2.1 will even have a usable history tab
<apachelogger> >>I use a lot the button to "keep Above Others", and I'm quite sure most of the new user not even knows it can be done, instead once is there it's really easy to understand how and when to use it.<<
<Tm_T> I still miss the bookmark bar from Konqueror when I use other browsers /:
<apachelogger> so, if I were not so lazy I'd search for a study on why in fact that is not and easy to understand feature
<yofel> apachelogger: that would be something I curse windows for not having, but that's probably jsut me
<apachelogger> as useful as it is, it entirely requires thinking outside the box
<yofel> wasn't it enabled in kde3 times though?
<apachelogger> alas, I fail to think of one real world example where you can keep something above everything else without having to reorder
<apachelogger> oh, well, dirt on ones glasses work that way
<apachelogger> yofel: I believe so, yes
<apachelogger> it's not that the button being there does any harm
<apachelogger> kinda messes with visual balance though
<apachelogger> and since normal people will have a hard time grasping the concept it is not worthwhile
<yofel> i have: 'on all desktops' 'keep above' 'shade' <title> 'min' 'max' 'close'
<yofel> perfectly balanced
<apachelogger> or the supreme reasoning of why not to have it: nuno wanted it gone
<yofel> ah ok
<apachelogger> yofel: actually that sounds more like your window will eventually fall over to the right :P
<apachelogger> that's what I mean with visual balance
<yofel> note that title is in the middle
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> so it goes
<yofel> ok, so it's 4:3 including the icon, but still
<apachelogger> [o]                    super app     [a] [i] [p] [y] [x]
<apachelogger> if you had the title left it'd be better
<Tm_T> [menu]    konsole    [maximize]
<apachelogger> but then the title suddenly becomes an element of visual balance
<apachelogger> so that's bad
<apachelogger> like really bad
<apachelogger> as a short title will again endanger the window of falling over to the right, and a long one may make it fall ot the left
<yofel> [o] [a] [i] [j]        foo       [v] [^] [X]
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, that works
<apachelogger> crowded though etc.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: with you on that
<yofel> well, I think I'll drop "shade" - I never use that...
<apachelogger> yofel: truth be told, I use a lot of that crap, but I do not use it as often as I use max or close for example
<apachelogger> in fact it may be 10:1
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I less is better with those buttons I'd say
<apachelogger> so I personally find it perfectly acceptable to right click on the window and activate the magic from the menu
<yofel> yeah
<Tm_T> triple click on menu does close the window, so close button is not needed
<apachelogger> Tm_T: absolutely agreed, though your 2 button lineup can only be pulled of by keyboard users ^^
<Tm_T> and double click on titlebar minimizes so no need for a button with that (;
<Tm_T> apachelogger: yeah, my config isn't for others anyway
<Tm_T> but there's a balance what is really needed by default
<apachelogger> it's a config made to enjoy .prn I think
<yofel> lol
<Tm_T> huh?
<apachelogger> less chrome = more prn
<Tm_T> naah, more like this: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/wut.png
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: didn't we remove quickaccess for lack of maintainership?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: ascii prn then
<apachelogger> all the same to me
<Tm_T> apachelogger: yeah, all those log files are pure prn (;
<apachelogger> "I guess a second panel on the top of the screen can do most of the job "
<apachelogger> I seem to have seen something like this before
<apachelogger> hm, where was it
<yofel> please... no. I have 2 panels, but they're left and right where it hurts the least
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> being a buddhist and all, I have to say the following about 2 panels
<yofel> if anything go the ubuntu way for 2 panels. We would at least have an excuse for that
<apachelogger> if you have so much crap that you cannot fit it all in one panel, the solution is not to add more panels but remove crap
<mikhas> would you like a third panel?
<Tm_T> are we talking about plasma panels now?
<apachelogger> yofel: top-bottom panels do not work well unless they are relatively small in height OR the screen is of appropriately size
<yofel> ack
<apachelogger> language fail right there
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> that is why in gnome2 the panels where rather tiny
<Tm_T> one panel has to be enough for default
<apachelogger> otherwise on a small screen you get the feeling that they are crushing your windows or something
<yofel> gnome2 worked really well on 4:3 screens
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah
<apachelogger> now take kde with the super huge panels and try that on a small 4:3 screen
<apachelogger> to pull that off almost all plasmoids would have to be redone to not waste space the way they do
<apachelogger> (though perhaps that should be done anyway ^^)
<apachelogger> mikhas: we have 4 edges, if anything we should have 4 panels :P
<mikhas> triangular-shaped screens are the future, I'm telling you …
<apachelogger> actually someone told me spherical
<apachelogger> though I cannot remember why
<apachelogger> to close a window you shake the sphere
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> oh one more though on the panel thing ... the more plasmoids you add to plasma the higher the risk it will crash
<apachelogger> ...
<Riddell> ug, you want precious screen space to be taken up by toys?
<tsimpson> you could use a "showcase" activity, have the default activity nice and clean and have another full of crud.. er toys
<tsimpson> though that assumes people know how to get from one activity to the other, or even know what they are
<yofel> "-add more monochromatic icons for all notification-helpers. Please use existing or talk to Nuno Pinheiro. "
<yofel> WHY? Why does everyone to have anything in mono? Sure, it *looks* good, but usability--
<yofel> add want in there
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> again I disagree about the problem statement :P
<apachelogger> the icons should not be mono, there should be less notification helper icons
<yofel> huh? how much are there? I only see the additional-stuff and reboot ones usually
<apachelogger> ultimately only reboot and hooks notification
<apachelogger> both of which ought to be drawing attention as they are kinda important usually
<apachelogger> yofel: the additional stuff ones should not be there
<yofel> where then? a non-expiring notification?
<apachelogger> no notification
<yofel> now I'm confused
<apachelogger> it should be inside the app
<apachelogger> like the additional wallpaper thingy
<yofel> where in rekonq would you add the flash installer then?
<apachelogger> the notifications were a quick solution with minimally invasive patching
<apachelogger> yofel: detect flash plugins and replace the plugin component with a thingy that installs
<apachelogger> or if it must be a notification *inside* the app
<yofel> ok, and now something that we have the manpower to do?
<yofel> (other than patches welcome)
<apachelogger> yofel: you sure that excuse qualifies as reason not to target that problem resolution?
<yofel> not really
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: from which directory i have to run quilt for patching?
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is a legit question at the heart of this ... how do we educate/show users what they can or may want to do with plasma
<apachelogger> and perhaps at least as important ... do we even want that
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: source base dir
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: like force feed the?
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: like force feed them?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: oh, wait
<apachelogger> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<apachelogger> though it is a terrible unsuitable phrase to use
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: one file is in the sorce dir and the other is in sorce.orig dir
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: put this in your .quiltrc http://paste.kde.org/655298
<apachelogger> you cannot be force fed software unless you cannot remove it :P
<yofel> ~/.quiltrc
<yofel> well, upstream does have a few "showcase" activities
<yofel> so that's not wrong pre se
<Riddell> apachelogger: I recon that users who like wee widgets will be the sort of user to play with settings enough to find them, it's not hard there's a cashew thing to click on right there
<apachelogger> such that you always end up with either an opt-in or opt-out approach, e.g. our default distro comes with very few plunder so you need to install more plunder yourself, out of the box windows computers come with all sorts of plunder from the oem so you need to manually remove stuff you do not want
<apachelogger> I personally favor our approach but it has the problem that a user may not know how one can make advanced use of $software and how that may improve ones productiveness or computing experience
<apachelogger> Riddell: what about activities
<Riddell> write good docs? make an interactive intro to plasma widget?
<apachelogger> possible solutions indeed
<apachelogger> so someone should write that as a reply :P
<Riddell> yeah I think we should replace default virtual desktops with default activities
<Riddell> but I do think the way of interactive with activities is not intuitive at all
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's why I thought you were dismissive btw, a first start introduction is not a bad idea as such, it getting in the way of using is
<yofel> I have one use for them: have a completely empty desktop for presentations at work. End of use case
<apachelogger> an issue nicely worked around by making any such intro either an app that does not start by default or is a plasma widget
<apachelogger> yofel: lol
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I always end up loosing windows in some activity
<yofel> ... or end up having stuff consuming memory that you forgot about
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> not my kind of concept
<apachelogger> then again I never used vdesktops either
<yofel> I do, but that's a matter of taste. If there was a pager-like widget for activities I would probably use them
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: this is the patch http://paste.kde.org/655316/ take a look at the file locations, now from which dir i should run quilt
<yofel> after you created the .quiltrc that I posted, go into libkolabxml-0.8.2 and run 'quilt push' in there
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its cutmp3
<yofel> ah, same procedure though
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: did you see this https://launchpad.net/~murthy/+archive/test/+packages
<yofel> not yet, I can review kolabxml later
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> kolab would be waiting for shadeslayer I guess - if he can figure it out
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: when i run quilt from inside the source dir it fails 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the source.orig dir is outside
<phoenix_firebrd> also i updated the quiltrc with the code that you gave 
<yofel> it fails with what error message?
<phoenix_firebrd> the .quiltrc file is in home dir
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/655322/
<yofel> can you please pastebin that Makefile
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok i will paste, i can see it is modified
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://pastebin.com/pMNYFcKS
<yofel> that version number change breaks it I think
<yofel> anyway
<yofel> $me -> lunch
<yofel> bbiab
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: see you later enjoy 
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: can I shut down the ec2?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: sure
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: please put all the changes you do in the changelog and mention why you drop a patch. I fixed 2 other things too but generally the package is fine. full diff: http://paste.kde.org/655346 
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: uploaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkolabxml/0.8.2-0ubuntu1
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: wow thats very detailed, i didn't know that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: nice
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so apart from the changelog , am i ok?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: yeah, as for my changes - you probably didn't look at the cmake output close enough
<yofel> there was a message about swig not being found and a warning about Qt not being there
<yofel> they're both optional, so it built. But do try to get everything working as long as it's there
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: yesterday i added swig
<yofel> (or as long as we don't have a reason for not using it)
<yofel> that was in kolab I think - kolabxml already had swig2.0, but it uses swig, not swig2.0
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: whats the time?
<yofel> time?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: where do you live?
<yofel> Stuttgart/Germany
<yofel> so almost 1pm now here
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: 12 54 pm?
<Riddell> hi vassie 
<yofel> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can you build cutmp3
<vassie> Riddell: hello :)
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: as I don't have upload permissions for cutmp3 a MOTU or core-dev should do that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no just build
<yofel> well ok, that I can do
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have doubts in the patching
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: tell me when the patching fails
<yofel> patch works when you change the VERSION from 2.0.2 to 2.1 - the patch initially fails because the patch context changed
<vassie> Riddell: i have some time now if you are free>
<Riddell> vassie: awooga
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so you mofify the patch?
<phoenix_firebrd> *modify
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: tell me what you did
<yofel> yep, in this case it's easy. Worst case you would have to force apply the patch, manually integrate all rejected hunks and refresh the patch
<yofel> in the patch, replace  VERSION=2.0.2 with  VERSION=2.1 - which is what the Makefile has now
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok, now debuild?
<yofel> run 'quilt push' to verify that the patch applies fine, then debuild
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: works
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i never thought we had permission to mmodify the patch
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: patches are modifications to the application added by the packagers - i.e. by *you*
<yofel> and usually we don't modify the patches, but if the don't apply, we have to fix them
<yofel> or decide what else we're supposed to do with them
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I thought its a patch for the devs
<yofel> define "dev" - a packager counts as distribution developer. Upstream developers rarley provide patches. But if they do, then it's our job to add them - or not
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can the following message be removed from the log 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libeatmydata/libeatmydata.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored."
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: run pbuilder update once. The eatmydata package isn't yet installed
<yofel> it needs to be installed in the chroot to work
<yofel> that's what EXTRAPACKAGES does, but not during 'build'
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no need to set the distribution for updating pbuilder ?
<yofel> what do you mean? just call pbuilder as you usually do, just with update instad of build
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: updating
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i thought a patch is created by the application dev and to patch the source only by them
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I can remember you added my kmix patch once
<yofel> no, the patches in debian/patches/ are distribution patches. The packagers decide what goes in there and what not
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, learned that today
<yofel> sure, we do have upstream patches, or cherry-picked upstream commits in there sometimes. But we have plenty of kubuntu-only stuff too
<yofel> kubuntu-only should be prevented if anyhow possible, but sometimes it's simply a distro-specific change
<yofel> like that makefile patch which is simply needed to get the application to build a proper archive package
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so in the case of cutmp3 we have modified the patch, so what should we say in the change log?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: "corrected version number in the patch?"
<yofel> uh... "Refresh <patchname> for the new release" or so
<yofel> changelog entries use present tense btw.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: even after updating the pbuilder i am getting the error message
<yofel> do mention the patch name in the changelog though when you change it. Makes it easier to find all changes to it when you search through the changelog later
<yofel> hm, weird
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: try update --override-config
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: omg its updating to precise
<yofel> huh?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: by default when creating its getting precise
<yofel> ouch
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: when we create does the cache get destroyed?
<yofel> sorry then, I manage my tars by release, so that doesn't happen here
<yofel> I don't think so, only the base.tgz should be re-created
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will try to update with --distribution raring
<yofel> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> works
<phoenix_firebrd> updating to raring
<yofel> here's my pbuilderrc if you find anything useful: http://paste.kde.org/655358/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have saved your pbuilderrc as a file, i will go throught it
<yofel> we need to put a set of defaults somewhere...
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the error messages still show up
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what defaults?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: odd, can you pastebin your pbuilderrc?
<yofel> some pbuilder settings that make sense by default for us
<yofel> there is one on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment but it's a bit outdated
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> (actually the whole page is)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/655364/
<yofel> wth, that looks right.
<yofel> can you login to your pbuilder and check if eatmydata is installed?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have logged in, how can i check if it is installed?
<yofel> apt-cache policy eatmydata
<phoenix_firebrd> Installed: 26-2
<yofel> and you got no ld.so error while looking that up?
<phoenix_firebrd> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libeatmydata/libeatmydata.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: does this channel have a bot?
<yofel> 2, ubottu and kubotu - depends on what you need
<yofel> actually 3 counting the logbot
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the one that alerts when you paste huge data
<yofel> ah floodbot, no, intentionally not
<phoenix_firebrd> ya right
<phoenix_firebrd> nice
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I wont flood :)
<yofel> weird though that eatmydata is installed and it complains about it not being there
<yofel>  /usr/lib/libeatmydata/libeatmydata.so exists in the chroot, right?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will check
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: yes
<yofel> o.O
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: even looks fine with ldd
<yofel> I guess disable it for now as I'm out of ideas
<yofel> without that pbuilder is a bit of a pain though :(
<yofel> (unless you have a SSD)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  I build with root permission , does that affect?
<yofel> or enough memory to build in a tmpfs (i.e. 16GiB or so)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have 999mb left in root
<yofel> well, I do too, but I use sudo -E to keep the env settings. But if it would loos those then LD_PRELOAD wouldn't be set in the first place
<yofel> oops, that might be a bit small for some packages
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<yofel> (digikam for example easily takes 5G)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
 * yofel wonders what else you could update - library packages aren't exactly the easiest thing to start with
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I added this to the changelog for cutmp3 "-Refresh 01-makefile.patch for the new release" \
<phoenix_firebrd> I didn't modify anything else
<yofel> yeah, that's ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: If its ok with you, i am enjoying building the libs
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I am just learning the basic by unconventional method :)
<yofel> kile has an update
 * yofel was looking for something we keep in bzr though
<yofel> but I guess we can throw kile in bzr
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I have no idea what you are talking about
<yofel> I'll try to clear that up
<yofel> do you know what bzr is?
<yofel> or git or svn for that matter?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya i am using git and bazaar
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: libkolab all done?
<yofel> Riddell: that was waiting on shadeslayer who tried to get the tests to build
<turgay> hi 
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: libkolab built , but tests fail
<turgay> I can not get sound
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: so, for many packages we keep the packaging (the debian folder) in a bazaar branch https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/
<turgay> turgay@turgay-S:~$ aplay -l
<turgay> aplay: device_list:252: ses kartı bulunamadı...
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: i am building packages listed here http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<Riddell> I'm still not convinced that is complete
<Riddell> somewhere on my todo list is to make something similar for kde packages
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaDdjYg  lspci 
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~murthy/+archive/test/+packages
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: that would be nice
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: so, if you want I can give you a short intro to our bzr workflow taking kile as example. Without direct commit access it takes a bit longer but you'll learn something new about launchpad too
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: that would be awesome
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: kile is in official ubuntu repos?
<yofel> ok, do you have the kubuntu-dev-tools installed? That has a small script named kbzr
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: checking
<yofel> which helps with not having to type lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/... all the time
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: installing
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: shall i install kubuntu-dev-tools or just kbzr just for now?
<yofel> kubuntu-dev-tools, kbzr is part of that
<Riddell> turgay: user support in #ubuntu and #kubuntu thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: E: Package 'kubuntu-dev-tools' has no installation candidate
<yofel> add ppa:bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools to your sources
<yofel> that has snapshots of lp:kubuntu-dev-tools 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: muon has a bug, its not refreshing the list after modifying the sources , it updates after second time 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: installing kubuntu-dev-tools
<yofel> file a bug, but I think that's some mismatch between muon and software-properties-kde
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<turgay> Riddell: I installed kubuntu  13:04 :)
<yofel> file a bug anyway so it's not forgotten
<yofel> turgay: user support for 13.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<turgay> ok
<Riddell> turgay: #ubuntu+1 then (alas we're not sound specialists here)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the dev tools installed
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: open kbzr?
<yofel> ok, now go to your workplace and run: kbzr branch kile
<turgay> thnx   pai.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have the source
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: only with debian folder
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oops
<yofel> right, that's all we keep in bzr
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: next?
<yofel> now you need to download 2.1.3 from the website as the watch file doesn't work
<yofel> see http://kile.sourceforge.net/download.php
<yofel> so just download the file and rename it to kile_2.1.3.orig.tar.bz2 outside the kile folder like uscan did for the other packages
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: 2 min to download finish
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: for some reason the file is getting downloaded at 26 KB/s
<yofel> blame the mirror I guess
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i should put the downloaded file inide kile dir or outside?
<yofel> outside, and it has to be named <pkg>_<version>.orig.tar.<compression>
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: done
<yofel> the source folder would usually be kile-2.1.3, but here kile is enough as we don't need it unpacked
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> ok, now go inside the kile folder again and run 'dch -i' which'll add a new changelog entry
<yofel> put 'New upstream release' there for now as usual, and change the version at the top to 2.1.3 and ubuntu1
<yofel> leave it UNRELEASED
<yofel> now you would usually run debuild, but with bzr you need to run 'bzr builddeb -S'
<yofel> which will fail for now as I just saw
<phoenix_firebrd> i have done that
<yofel> as a patch doesn't apply 
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: ok, as we don't have the source unpacked here we can't directly work on the patch
<yofel> bzr runs debuild in a temporary location so lets go there
<yofel> that's ../build-area/kile-2.1.3/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, i can see the build fails, so what do we do?
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> there we can work on the package as if we wouldn't be using bzr
<yofel> now let me read the patch closely, as this doesn't look reverse-applied to me...
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I am inside the said folder
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> ok, what upstream did between 2.1.2 and 2.1.3 in that file is this: http://paste.kde.org/655514 causing the patch to fail
<yofel> (I found that out by pulling the 2.1.2 source from launchpad and running diff -ruN kile-2.1.{2,3}/src/data/kilestdtools.rc
<yofel> )
<yofel> after unpatching 2.1.2
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> ok. so we need to fix the patch again, which you should now know how to do
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: we need to create a new patch
<yofel> not really, we can fix the existing one. Creating the patch fresh might be a good lesson too though
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I sec
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i want to take a look at the log
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so whats the next step?
<yofel> actually wait, I need to look something up
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: shall i do what you did ?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> we might actually want to drop that patch
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: not needed?
<yofel> that patch was added 2010 by fabo because kbibtex wasn't avaliable for KDE4
<yofel> from what I see we have kbibtex 0.4 in the archive which is kde4 based
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so we have to remove the patch and test with pbuilder
<yofel> let's disable it for now
<yofel> I just tried kbibtex, and while the UI is horrible, it seems usable
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you mean delete the patch file?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: ok, so let's go back to our bzr kile folder
<yofel> no
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  iam inside the bzr kile/debian
<yofel> there edit debian/patches/series and comment it out (#)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ah right
<yofel> fabo: can we just drop that?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: done
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: next add a line in the changelog that the patch is diabled as kbibtex is now usable with kde4
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<fabo> yofel: yes
<yofel> good
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: ok, remove the patch name from the series file completely and bzr rm the patch
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: done
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: ok, now edit the control file and add kbibtex Suggests of kile (and mention that in the changelog)
<yofel> *to the Suggests of kile
<yofel> after that, bzr builddeb will finish fine and we can go to pbuilder
<yofel> kile isn't exactly small so it'll take a while
<phoenix_firebrd> lust4ever
<phoenix_firebrd> oops
<phoenix_firebrd> thats shouldn't have happended
<phoenix_firebrd> builddeb finished successfully
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ^
<yofel> now would be the time for pbuilder, but we could skip that as it built fine here. http://paste.kde.org/655532
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what should i do next?
<yofel> ok, now
<yofel> as we didn't add any new files, just run bzr commit. Debcommit should fill in the commit message with the changelog contents which is fine
<yofel> so just use that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what will be the commit message?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oops
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sorry
<yofel> if you messed up run bzr uncommit and try again
<yofel> next you need to get your changes to launchpad, so run 'bzr push lp:~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/kile-2.1.3' the last part is the branch name and I just arbitrarily choose kile-2.1.3 for now
<yofel> the lp: syntax is lp:<owner>/<project>/<branch<
<yofel> if you don't have a project '+junk' can be used
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: bzr creates a ppa ?
<yofel> no
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in that case i should create one or i should push to ppa:murthy/test ?
<yofel> no, we don't need a package for now
<yofel> we need the bzr contents on launchpad
<yofel> that's what bzr push lp:~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/kile-2.1.3 will do
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have to see the output to understand
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you are pushing the change to this ppa "push lp:~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/kile-2.1.3" using bzr right?
<yofel> this is what I did: http://paste.kde.org/655544
<yofel> that is *NOT* a PPA
<phoenix_firebrd> "lp:~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/kile-2.1.3"
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> the result of my push is this: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/kile-2.1.3
<yofel> now you need to do it
<yofel> that's just a bzr repository branch on launchpad, like on github and co.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok, i did that and i am getting errors
<yofel> uhm, ok, what kind of?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/655550/
<yofel> hm, then I guess you either didn't run bzr launchpad-login yet or bzr doesn't know your ssh key
<yofel> the first I guess
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<yofel> poke me when it worked
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: finished https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/
<yofel> \o/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats it?
<yofel> nope
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<yofel> but we're close
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you running out of patience?
<yofel> no, just doing something else in parallel so it can't answer immediately
<yofel> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no its not that, you have a lot of patience to teach me step by step
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: can you please add "* New upstream release" at the top of the changelog? It's a bit of a redundant information but it's convetion to have it in there for a new version
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I never thought that someone could do that for me
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: I don't mind doing that if the other person listens to me ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok, i will add
<yofel> then commit and push again
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am all ears
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> after that we'll need to get your changes into the official packaging branch
<yofel> for that, after you've commited and pushed the last change, press on "Propose for merging" on the branch page
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats like submitting for review? 
<yofel> yep
<yofel> there you'll have to set the target branch, which is lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kile
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<yofel> put some useful comment in there (optional), and leave the rest open for now and press Propose Merge
<yofel> then give me the link to the merge
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have updated the changelog, done builddeb, commited the changes and pushed it again
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: 1 min
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/kile-2.1.3/+merge/144714
<yofel> good, that's the review page and launchpad will show a nice diff at the bottom once it's done loading
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i can see the diff now
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: ok, I'll change Adding to Add in the changelog, otherwise fine
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you can edit that online?
<yofel> no, but bzr merge will just import your changes which I can then edit before pushing them to the real branch
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think you should upload kolab
<shadeslayer> because tests will take time
<yofel> shadeslayer: from where?
<yofel> ah, without tests
<yofel> can do
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: done https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kile
<yofel> now
<yofel> filing a merge request isn't *required*, as you can just poke me with your branch on launchpad, but I wanted you to see the full process once. Sometimes it's easier that way
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: nice, thanks a lot
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I will do the build process with bazaar and push it here and will poke you to merge
<yofel> yeah, or someone else can do it. It's only for the packages that we have in bzr, which is the KDE SC mostly
<yofel> you'll get to touch that once you're at ninja level ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  soon :)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I have to summarize and take notes of what i learned today
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: that would help be if i forget something
<yofel> sure, if you have a question just ask around
<yofel> I added one more change, just for reference: http://paste.kde.org/655586
<yofel> I should've fixed those right at the beginning
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: should i build and put these packages http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html to bazaar branch ?
<yofel> nah, only if they have a branch linked to in the control file
<yofel> otherwise use the classic packaging way and put it in a PPA for review
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> for the general universe packages a MOTU will have to look at them, you can file a sponshorhip request for those (a bug)
<phoenix_firebrd> MOTU?
<yofel> Masters of the Universe ;P
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats apachelogger right?
<yofel> well, he's a core-dev (which implies MOTU)
<yofel> more info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing and they're usually at home in #ubuntu-motu
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<shadeslayer> it's funny how MOTU sounds so similar to a hindi word which stands for being fat
<yofel> lol
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: reason why I say that: package upload permissions are managed by package sets here, and I as kubuntu-dev can upload: http://paste.kde.org/655586
<yofel> for the rest you need to find the appropriate person/team
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i saw that when i tried to select you as a reviewer
<yofel> I don't mind doing a review every now and then though. (rarely)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I am feeling very sleepy
<Riddell> looks like you're getting quite into this phoenix_firebrd, well done
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: thanks a lot
<Riddell> I've also been training up vassie today, lovely to have some new talent around
<BluesKaj> this may not be the right place to ask , but i'm having some freeze issues with firefox on 13.04 , can someone direct me to correct log to find the errors
<Riddell> vassie's first effort appearing in https://launchpad.net/~vassie/+archive/ppa
<vassie> glad i can help
<yofel> BluesKaj: #ubuntu-mozillateam might know more
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: congrats 
<BluesKaj> ok thanks yofel
<vassie> phoenix_firebrd: thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am getting up at 3 am 
<yofel> wow, I can't manage that ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: that mean your time will be around 11 pm
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do you hang around at that time?
<yofel> usually yes
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: if not you can try me or anyone else
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: sure
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: you were awake very late yesterday
<Riddell> late to you is not so late to me, the americans are later still :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell:  :)
 * Riddell out for an hour
<phoenix_firebrd> shall i got go to bed?
<phoenix_firebrd> shall i  go to bed?
<yofel> ok, kile up
 * yofel looks at kolab
<shadeslayer> yofel: I ran dh_auto_test through xvfb-run for about 16 hours
<yofel> bah
<shadeslayer> but it was still stuck on the first test
<yofel> yeah, it opens kompare and waits for someone to close the window
<shadeslayer> so we should ask the kolab people if it's possible to keep running the tests even if the kompare window is open
<shadeslayer> and not fail if the kompare window is not closed
<yofel> yeah, or if they could make it not use kompare
<shadeslayer> I read the code a bit
<shadeslayer> I couldn't figure out why it would open kompare
<shadeslayer> because it's a macro
<shadeslayer> which doesn't have a kompare call
<shadeslayer> so will talk to the kolab people
<yofel> ...
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: feel free to, good night
<shadeslayer> it's only 9 PM
<shadeslayer> yofel: I probably missed something :P
<phoenix_firebrd> sorry i was on the phone
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i wakeup at 3 am daily
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i have to eat and do some work and i am already feeling sleepy
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: reading assignment for home: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ - take your time to read it
<yofel> as in a month or two
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sure 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: it will be done
<yofel> those are the general rules we have to follow in the packages, so you should know them
<apachelogger> like shadeslayer read the make manual
<apachelogger> oh wait
<apachelogger> he didn't
<apachelogger> trololo
<shadeslayer> I did
<yofel> or at least remember where to look them up
 * apachelogger leaves for lunch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: some of it
<shadeslayer> but I did
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<yofel> he also read the make manual (probably...)
<shadeslayer> right :P
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sure
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: as 'rules' is a Makefile, knowing gnu make syntax is useful
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: but nobody of us I think really managed to read the whole manual :P
<yofel> except apachelogger maybe
<apachelogger> or you'll end up like shadeslayer writing test targets as if they were bash
<shadeslayer> like for eg. I was trying to figure out how to loop in make yesterday
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> ultimately being at the discretion of other binaries to work in a way that will make it work
<yofel> hey! it was beatiful... erm, bash
<apachelogger> yofel: you better be glad that I did not write the l10n stuff in make
<yofel> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> cuz I originallys tarted it in make and then ported to bash because I feared people would not be able to haxx0r it :P
<yofel> oh
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd++
<yofel> ~karma phoenix_firebrd
<kubotu> karma for phoenix_firebrd: 1
<yofel> ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: nice
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you checked my karma?
<shadeslayer> ~karma shadeslayer
<kubotu> karma for shadeslayer: 16
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: it's just a play thing really ;)
<yofel> ~karma yofel
<kubotu> karma for yofel: 19
<yofel> haha
<shadeslayer> drat
<yofel> ~karma bzr
<kubotu> karma for bzr: -5
 * apachelogger scratches nose
<yofel> hehe
<apachelogger> what shall I get for lunch? :S
<shadeslayer> akonadi bugs
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also to loop you'd use bash
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so I was right? hooray
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well depends on the loop
<apachelogger> e.g. you can dynamically build targets
<apachelogger> FILES = foo bar foobar
<yofel> apachelogger: I know that make does multi-pass parsing on the makefile, but I never  understood how that works
<apachelogger> $(FILES):
<apachelogger> \tcat $(@)
<apachelogger> all: $(FILES)
<apachelogger> will cat all 3 files
<apachelogger> yofel: not sure how to explain it actually :P
<apachelogger> well, I don't see what needs explaining anyway ^^
<apachelogger> imagine you have the variables FILES and DIRS from which targets are built
<apachelogger> so what happens is that make creates a target with the unique name of each file by copying the generic target, and otherwise subs FILES for the actual names
<apachelogger> in the next pass it would use the FILE sub'd output and sub DIRS
<apachelogger> until everything is resolved
<shadeslayer> who has precise here?
<allee> shadeslayer: precise on real hw or vm?  what needs verification?
<shadeslayer> bug 1093220
<ubottu> bug 1093220 in transmission (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] Fix transmission-qt to open magnet links from a browser" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093220
<shadeslayer> either is fime
<shadeslayer> *fine
<allee> shadeslayer: mhm, sounds like p2p software.   Better not at work :-(
<shadeslayer> yes it is :)
<shadeslayer> allee: that's fine, you can test at home :)
<allee> :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> good night yofel, Riddell, shadeslayer, apachelogger
<shadeslayer> bye
<yofel> nini
<shadeslayer> I'll go and play some GoW myself
<shadeslayer> ciao
<mikhas> allee, not all torrents point to copyright violations …
<mikhas> distros still offer torrents, too
<Guest23195> what reason gave firefox upstream to not include KDE integration patches?
<Guest23195> does it breaks firefox-gnome-support?
<allee> mikhas: of course!  That's right no doubt!
<Riddell> Guest23195: I think they just don't want to maintain it
<Guest23195> they want to maintain gnome integration but don't want to maintain kde integration? mmmm suspicious :p
<Riddell> closed minded indeed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's needed from kde4libs and kde-workspace for active?
<shadeslayer> there are some patches
<shadeslayer> but I haven't tested them
<shadeslayer> we need ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/3.0/src/patches/kdelibs-plasma-active-patches.diff
<Riddell> no small patch
<shadeslayer> band this ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/3.0/src/patches/kde-workspace-kwin-touch-mouseevents-translation.diff
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in kde-workspace changelog you say
<Riddell>   * Build with KDE_PLATFORM_PROFILE=Desktop
<Riddell> but nothing in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> yeah, ignore that
<shadeslayer> that's whats built by default
<shadeslayer> I probably just forgot to remove it from the changelog
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066237] log out button freezes kde @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066237 (by J. Sundermeyer)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: whee active is active (on my laptop)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lol
<Riddell> I'm kindae suspicious how the patches aren't upstream
<EagleScreen> /usr/sbin/guest-account script seems to copy files from /etc/guest-session/skel, but there isn't /etc/guest-session directory in my Kubuntu 12.10 system with lightdm ???
<Riddell> EagleScreen: is there something in ubuntu desktop?
<EagleScreen> Riddell: sorry your question is ambiguous to me
<Riddell> EagleScreen: does an ubuntu desktop install have files there?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you apckage declarative-plasmoids?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this is a bit incomplete Description: <insert up to 60 chars description>
<EagleScreen> Riddell: you mean Ubuntu Desktop with Unity? I don't know, but then where Kubuntu copy guest home data from?
<jussi> raring here we come  :D
<Riddell> jussi: how did it go?
<jussi> Riddell: still happening...
<BarkingFish> evening guys :)  anyone know what is wrong with do-release-upgrade and why it's causing a traceback?
<BarkingFish> if its something simple I can fix, i'll fix and try to use it - if not, I'll bugzilla it and leave it for whoever maintains whatever provides it :)
<yofel> BarkingFish: seeing the traceback would help ;)
<BarkingFish> ok, one sec and I'll pastebin it
<BarkingFish> yofel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567461/
<yofel> BarkingFish: uh, if I read EOF as End Of File this doesn't look good
<yofel> a broken file on your system maybe?
<BarkingFish> that's what it is
<BarkingFish> I don't know what's caused it - but apparently, the file comes from (according to dpkg -S) "ubuntu-upgrader-release-core"
<yofel> hm, I think it's the distutils
<BarkingFish> i'm not aware of any broken files on my system, yofel - it's been working fine.
<yofel> dpkg -S DistUpgrade says what?
<BarkingFish> one sec
<yofel> python-distupgrade or python3-distupgrade I guess
<yofel> try reinstalling what you get
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567514/
<BarkingFish> hold on, wrong package :)
<yofel> nah, try reinstalling python3-distupgrade
<yofel> dpkg -S is case sensitive though ;)
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567515/
<BarkingFish> That's what your command gave me :)
<yofel> ok
<yofel> what are the contents of /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeVersion.py ?
<BarkingFish> fixed
<BarkingFish> reinstalled python3-distupgrade and it's running now
<BarkingFish> upgrading me to raring's tar.gz :)
<yofel> so broken file after all.
<BarkingFish> yeah - I had no idea it was busted - i wouldn't have had a clue how to find out anyway!
<BarkingFish> right, I'm gonna drop out - upgrade on the way, and if I sit here, my net will slow down too much. The joy of wifi :(
<BarkingFish> I'll see you later :D
<BarkingFish> thanks yofel!
<Riddell> jussi: any luck?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-25
<phoenix_firebrd> good morning everyone
<BarkingFish> good morning :)
<BarkingFish> Well, it almost is.  Sometime ago, I had a bug with ndiswrapper not building on dkms - Bug #1023645 - it was fixed in quantal, and it's back in raring :(
<ubottu> bug 1023645 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu Quantal) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.57-1ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023645
<BarkingFish> according to the record there, apparently a fix has been released for raring - and it's not worked.  I've had to boot into raring on an old kernel, 3.5.0.22 in order to get ndiswrapper up.
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: did you update the bug report?
<BarkingFish> yeah, just left a note on there for Julian, the one who set Fix released
<BarkingFish> also mistakenly called him Julius :P
<BarkingFish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/1023645/comments/31
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1023645 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu Quantal) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.57-1ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’]" [High,Confirmed]
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: whats the kernel version in which bug is present
<BarkingFish> i wish ubottu wouldn't keep doing that :)
<BarkingFish> 3.8.0.1
<BarkingFish> *3.8.0-1
<BarkingFish> brb
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: it seems someoneelse has posted a commont the same sort
<phoenix_firebrd> later
<BarkingFish> ok phoenix_firebrd, cheers.  
<BarkingFish> It might be good if I post some logs of what i'm getting told when I try to build it manually or with dkms.  It got fixed in quantal, i don't understand what could have gone wrong in the space of 6 months and no upgrades :/
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: past the log 
<phoenix_firebrd> *paste
<BarkingFish> ok, one moment
<phoenix_firebrd> back in 5 mins
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> i need to reboot too.  I think i may be doing something wrong :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: O_O
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: morning
<shadeslayer> hi phoenix_firebrd
<shadeslayer> morning to you too
<shadeslayer> and finally someone I can say morning to at a sane time
<phoenix_firebrd> did you succeed with the libkolab tests?
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<shadeslayer> somewhat
<shadeslayer> as yofel mentioned, the tests open kompare
<shadeslayer> and tried to make kompare quit using a couple of methods
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so the developers thought we should be building the source without the pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> dbus, kquitapp ( which is basically just another wrapper over dbus for KDE apps ), using kill `pidof kompare` .... nothing worked
<shadeslayer> I even tried extracting the dbus address from /proc/pid_of_komare/environ
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: usually tests don't wait for an app to be closed
<shadeslayer> it's not unusal to have tests that require X running
<shadeslayer> but it's unusual to open an app and keep waiting for it to be closed
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: why is this written pbuilder unfriendly 
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: because pbuilder is just a packaging tool used by packagers
<shadeslayer> it holds no significance when writing code :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i know but the devs know that we will be testing with pbuilder right?
<shadeslayer> nope
<BarkingFish> hi again.
<shadeslayer> pbuilder is just a packaging tool
<shadeslayer> hey BarkingFish
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so this is why Riddell is not using pbuilder
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: to each his own :)
<BarkingFish> hi shadeslayer :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: got the log?
<shadeslayer> you can use sbuild or whatever
<shadeslayer> pbuilder is just the de facto standard in Ubuntu land for build packages
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: the testing would be easy if i use a vm with a full install right?
<shadeslayer> not really
<BarkingFish> the error, phoenix_firebrd  - i forgot and did it in a tty, so couldn't copy / paste
<phoenix_firebrd> BarkingFish: ok
<shadeslayer> you could just add your ppa, install the kolab stuff, try it out and remove the PPA
<shadeslayer> that's what I usually do
<BarkingFish> the upshot is, i can't install manually, because apparently it can't find KBUILD - it needs me to supply the path to KBUILD when i try to manually make ndiswrapper.
<BarkingFish> and i forgot entirely how the hell to get dkms to do anything :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: but the package is only done for raring and i have 12.10
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> then setup a VM
<shadeslayer> though you could just use a pbuilder for that too
<shadeslayer> unless it's a graphical app, in which case it's better to do it in a VM
<shadeslayer> see pbuilders --login option
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is there a way to take a snapshot of the base image of pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> snapshot?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i saw that already
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya if i use save after login, it will update the base image , but if i want to have the dfault base, i have to create it again right?
<shadeslayer> then don't use --save-after-login?
<shadeslayer> just do a --login
<shadeslayer> and the changes won't be saved
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: if i want some packages to be installed before the pbuilder starts building
<phoenix_firebrd> ?
<shadeslayer> can you give me a usecase?
<shadeslayer> as to why you would want to do that? I can advise better that way
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: example i want dbus and dbus-x11 to be installed
<shadeslayer> why?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer:  in case an app needs as a requirement 
<shadeslayer> then you add it to Build-Depends
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: no not as a dep , but for some other purpose
<shadeslayer> define 'other purpose'
<shadeslayer> for eg. I added xvfb and other stuff to Build-Depends for libkolab tests
<shadeslayer> even though it's not required to compile libkolab, it's required to run the tests
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: tell me how can i install something before pbuilder starts 
<shadeslayer> I still don't see why you'd want to do that :P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: tell me
<shadeslayer> because let's say you do it, that change will be local, and when you upload it to Launchpad, the build will fail
<shadeslayer> because it doesn't have that dep installed
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: well .. you could write a hook, or install it by hand and use --save-after-login
<phoenix_firebrd> i min
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: sorry i was on the phone
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> I'm about to leave though, in another 10 minutes or so
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: what you say is right and i know that too, but i want to know how to do that
<shadeslayer> ok, like I said, 2 ways
<shadeslayer> one way keeps the chroot clean
<shadeslayer> the other is quicker
<BarkingFish> i'm going to be going soon, but if anyone can help me with the dkms thing, your assistance would be appreciated. 
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: tried #ubuntu-x ?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: we can't login to the env when pbuilder running?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: sure you can
<BarkingFish> I want to run raring with what it came with - not pollute it by having to use an old kernel, so i need to either get dkms to build ndiswrapper, or be able to build it manually.
<BarkingFish> shadeslayer, no, i didn't even know it existed
<BarkingFish> :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: sec
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so there is not way of running or installing an app expect to add to deps
<BarkingFish> that's for xorg apparently
<shadeslayer> read the section on Pbuilder Hooks
<BarkingFish> this isn't anything to do with xorg from what I can see :)
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: but isn't DKMS related to X ?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> dunno then, sorry
<shadeslayer> there's also #ubuntu-kernel
<shadeslayer> so *maybe* that helps?
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> you bet it does
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: I don't follow your question
<shadeslayer> when you install an app, it should pull in everything it requires
<shadeslayer> there's a Depends field explicitly for that
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: tell me how can i install dbus and dbus-x11 before pbuilder starts testing apart from adding it to deps and and with out using the save after login option
<shadeslayer> write a hook
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats nice
<shadeslayer> see the wiki page I just sent you a couple of lines back
<shadeslayer> and note the hook names
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i am reading that
<shadeslayer> the hook names signify at what point in the build they're run
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so you wrote a hook to kill kompare?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> writing a hook is not feasible for that because that hook is not there in the build
<shadeslayer> so I tried killing it via debian/rules
<shadeslayer> note that hooks are only local
<shadeslayer> the buildd has no hooks / extra packages installed
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya, i am asking it purely for local purposes only 
<shadeslayer> it will only read debian/control and install the packages it reads from the Build-Dep line
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: for testing my things 
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> anyway, gtg
<shadeslayer> cya
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: bye
<jussi> Morning ladies and gents
<highvoltage> hello jussi
<jussi> gday highvoltage!
<jussi> highvoltage: hows things? been a while since we talked...
<highvoltage> jussi: oh well
<highvoltage> jussi: been tough but I have a feeling everything is going to be ok
<highvoltage> jussi: and you?
<jussi> highvoltage: yeah, doing ok, kid growing, work going ok.
<yofel_> phoenix_firebrd: hi, as shadeslayer said, installing packages by hooks is usually not recommended as it's purely local, but look at the B20icecc hook as an example
<yofel_> as those packages only make sense locally they're installed by hook
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: ya i know, but its like the "goto"
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: for local personal testing purposes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have some doubts on using amazon ec2
<yofel> sure, it's just that you should usually keep your setup as clean as possible to use different pbuilder images
<yofel> I have a couple of quantal images with different setup for example
<yofel> (different sets of PPA's added etc.)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: how much does it cost the community if i use the cloud for an hour?
<yofel> you'll have to ask Riddell what kind of ec2 instance he's using and then look up the prices
<yofel> it's usually not that much though, and a higher productivity is usually woth it
<yofel> *worth
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  i am using it past 3 hrs and i am worried about the cost
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: building fast-md5 now
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: working with the ec2 is bliss except the char echo speed is slow because of my show internet  connection
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: probably with a 400 ms delay
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: well, the pricing is here: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/ but I don't know where the instance is nor what kind
<yofel> meh, they still only accept credit cards :(
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: this one is a partial log http://paste.kde.org/656090/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: fast-md5 build fails
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: from the log the resulting output is a jar
<yofel> the new build.xml has no jar target, so the error is right
<yofel> I know 0 about ant so can't really help here
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok i will drop this build process and exit the ec2 session
<yofel> make sure to power it down if you know that you don't need it anymore
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: dont it affect someone else?
<yofel> I don't think those sessions are shared, you'll have to ask Riddell though
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: yesterday he asked me if he can shutdown , i am confused
<yofel> uhm, they charge by runtime, so he was wondering whether you were still using it before he shuts it down
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so can i shutdown  now?
<yofel> let's wait for him if you're not sure
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in that case i will just exit the session
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: did you review the packages in my ppa?
<yofel> I did for kolab
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I am planning to remove the ssh and gpg keys, will that affect the packages in the ppa?
<yofel> I'm not familiar with the others so it'll have to wait till the evening if you want *me* to review them
<yofel> I can't upload them anyway
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: nope, only new uploads/commits
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so removing the present ssh and gpg keys from launchapd and from my local doesnot affect the packages in the ppa  correct?
<yofel> whatever is already on launchpad isn't affected. The keys are only used to identify you to launchpad from outside of the WebUI
<yofel> the ppa has it's own signature key for the binary packages
<yofel> *its
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can you recommend some packages that needs priority from here http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<yofel> hm, I don't recognise pretty much all packages on that list, so there isn't really anything from us left
<yofel> at least nothing with a working watch file
<yofel> (someone remind me to fix the one in kile)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will remind you.
<yofel> let's see if mom has something
<yofel> https://merges.ubuntu.com/
<yofel> (universe.html)
<yofel> Riddell: is koffice-l10n still used by something?
<yofel> shadeslayer: go merge quassel ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is that the merge request dashboard ?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: it's the auto-generated list of packages that could be merged with newer versions from debian
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so i should pick from here
<yofel> well, I'm not a merge expert, or at least not an expert at teaching it, and quassel seems to be the only thing from our packageset in there
<yofel> let's see if it's worth i
<yofel> *it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok , shall i try?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: doesn't look like it's really worth it on first glance, but feel free to
<yofel> I couldn't find the classic merge guide, the udd one is here and usually works too: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/udd-merging.html
<yofel> just use debianlp:sid/quassel as debian branch
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i can do this later?
<yofel> there's not a lot to merge here, so it should be not too hard
<yofel> sure
<yofel> if you won't do it it'll probably be forgotten for a while
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: why?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: one thing though. If you do start on it, mention that in the (invisible) comment field on https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: the debian package doesn't really add anything except some maintenance changes compared to our package
<yofel> so usually nothing I would spend my time on. But good as an example
<yofel> (good as an example that actually yields something useful)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will try this with the help of you or someelse
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am new to this
<yofel> sure. Once you did the merge you've seen most of our packaging activities I think. Except for packaging something from scratch
<yofel> not sure if we have something in the queue for that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have done packaging from scratch , like the the nepomuk metadata extractor
<yofel> ah good
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: which reminds me about the python optimization, did you do it? 
<yofel> no, better look for someone else as that looks time consuming from what I've seen and I don't have that much spare time currently
<yofel> (or at least am not motivated enough to spend a few days on that)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok, the python thing takes 1h 10 min for compiling the ontologies , thats not good right?
<yofel> I tried it, I know, took half an hour even on my i7
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<phoenix_firebrd> going to building simple-http
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what happended to libkolabxml?
<phoenix_firebrd> ah its merged
<allee> afiestas: debian pkgers asked: what's the mininal version of  kdelibs, kdeworkspace that required for (lib)kscreen?  
<yofel> allee: CMakeLists.txt should tell you that
<yofel> but doesn't yay
<yofel> allee: I don't think we've tried to build it with anything older than 4.9
<yofel> allee: kdeworkspace doesn't seem to be needed though
<yofel> afiestas: about kscreen: <pinotree> why does it require qjson 0.8?
<afiestas> allee: no idea tbh
<afiestas> but anything 4.9 and greater works
<afiestas> should work in 4.8 as well I guess
<afiestas> but only 49 and above is supported
<afiestas> yofel: because it does? :33
<afiestas> qjson 0.7.1 is not able to properly serialize floats
<yofel> ah ok
<afiestas> tbh, getting tired of having to asnwer these questions :s
<afiestas> I mean, it is like the 5th time I do, maybe I should document it somewhere
<yofel> heh
<allee> afiestas: can't be wrong :-)
<vassie> Riddell: Hello, new package uploaded ;)
<vassie> Riddell: In the build queue, will keep an eye on it
<Riddell> good stuff vassie 
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: a basic ec2 machine costs 8.5UScents an hour
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: is that hi or low?
<Riddell> it's cheap for an hour, it's expensive to leave it on for a year
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: should i shutdown after finishing my work or just exit the session?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: yes you should terminate it with "poweroff"
<Riddell> or by telling me
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: will it affect anyone else
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: shutting down a machine?  depends if anyone else is using the machine
<Riddell> they're not usuall shared, the whole point is it's a quick way to get an isolated environment
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: in that case whenever i need, i will ask and after finishing my work i will leave a message for you or if no one else is using i will shutdown
<Riddell> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: the user ubuntu is public?
<Riddell> no, when I start a machine it has an ssh key only I have for access and I can add other people's ssh keys
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: so you added mine from launchpad?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I think i am asking the wrong question
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: yes I did
<Riddell> vassie: best to bump the ppa version no, 0.9.2-0ubuntu2~ppa1  -> 0.9.2-0ubuntu2~ppa2
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I need my ssh key files in there, what should i do
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: I'll add it when starting up a machine for you
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: thank you
<vassie> Riddell: ah, thought i had to bump the ubuntu number
<Riddell> vassie: either works but best to bump the ~ppa one in a ppa
<vassie> Riddell: shall i cancel the current build and resubmit?
<Riddell> vassie: no no leave it
<vassie> Riddell: k
<vassie> Riddell: hope this one works, what comes after? runtime deps and backports?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I am not using the ec2 now
<phoenix_firebrd> bbl
<Riddell> anyone have a UEFI secure boot computer thing?
<Riddell> or know what to buy for one?
<yofel> Riddell: I think anything that's certified for Window 8 should work for that
<Riddell> hmm this says not easy to identify http://superuser.com/questions/396905/how-to-identify-uefi-capable-laptops
<xnox> Riddell: you can download OVMF and set it up in KVM
<xnox> Riddell: these instructions are the best https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot
<xnox> note that it doesn't save state, so one can provision SB keys and "reboot" with SB mode, but not shutdown kvm & start again.
<Riddell> hmm, lots to read
<Riddell> basse?  basse who made konqi?
<basse> hi. just wanted so say congratulations for kubuntu developers. just finished upgrading from natty to oneiric to precice to quantal
<Riddell> that's quite an upgrade!
<basse> and it all just worked :)  ok. well, lost wireless for a bit, but that was just wrong drivers and easy fix.  and on the process, got 40gigs more space on my harddrive, which is kind of strange. but i like it :)
<basse> Riddell: yes, thats the same basse
<Riddell> welcome back :)
<basse> heh thanks. i've been here all the time tho..  :)  maybe a bit more on the blender side of things.
<Riddell> you can blend us a kubuntu raring ringtail to say thanks :)
<basse> what is that?
<Riddell> the codename for 13.04, a ringtail lemur
<Riddell> which is raring to go
<basse> cute
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<basse> Riddell: so it's like the kde logo and something around that.. looking at the previous logos
<basse> well.. not kde.. but the gear thing 
<Riddell> basse: what is?
<basse> logo..
<Riddell> basse: the kubuntu logo not "gear thing" :)
<basse> :)
<Riddell> anyone fancy testing usb-creator-kde for python 3?
<Riddell> yofel: I thought I deleted koffice-l10n
<Riddell> hmm apparently not
<basse> you wouldn't know anything about the grahic tablet settings in new kubuntu?
<Riddell> yofel: package removed
<Riddell> basse: only that we added the wacom system settings module
<Riddell> but it hasn't got much testing
<basse> i'm running my carefully crafted dual-monitor-swapping script .. and i a bit afraid of trying this nice new tool that basicly looks like that would do the same thing..
<basse> except hotkey..
<basse> wondering if it saves over some settings..  or uses xinput.. 
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: poke
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: looks like I'll be officially postponing working on VPN plugin install automatisation
<cyphermox> (which means unofficially I'll get to it eventually, just not in paid work)
<cyphermox> feel free to hack at it and ask questions though, if you want to patch that early
<yofel> JontheEchidna: is there some way to run an a command after an apt-get dist-upgrade (or any apt command) finishes? Or are there only dpkg triggers?
<yofel> I was wondering if we could have some popup after a kde upgrade that people should please restart their session.
<yofel> Not sure if the current notification helper behaviour is best for that
<JontheEchidna> yofel: it's pretty much limited to dpkg triggers
<JontheEchidna> as far as I know
<yofel> hm, ok, thanks :/
<yofel> killing ksmserver is a bad idea
<JontheEchidna> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: ack
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: re VPN stuff, I'll look at it next month
<cyphermox> ack!
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-26
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> quassel has a huge diff
<yofel> it does o.O?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/656684
<shadeslayer> ignore the changelog bits ofcourse
<yofel> wth, we *never* merged that so far it seems o.O
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> because we use compat 7 and what not maybe?
<shadeslayer> even the copyright files are different xD
<shadeslayer> there's stuff in the build-deps that makes no sense
<shadeslayer> for eg. libnice-dev
<shadeslayer> whereas from what I can tell by grepping, quassel does not use any of libnice's API
<shadeslayer> ( this is in the debian package )
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell http://csstardis.co.uk/
<shadeslayer> yofel: pointless to merge this
<yofel> ack
<shadeslayer> my inbox is full of interesting threads
<shadeslayer> "Has INTEL been taken over by m$ or is it a market-manipulation tie-up ??"
<shadeslayer> "Ubuntu and derivatives (Re: Ubuntu.com Download Page)"
<Darkwing> Do you know of a way to use Virt to boot up an install of windows that is dual booted within Linux?
<Darkwing> So, I have a dual boot (Games and school) But, I want to multitask but still have access for my school stuff in windows. I can reinstall windows in a virtbox *Gags* but, I want to be able to boot my installed Windows within Linux.
<shadeslayer> yofel: we have a problem
<yofel> huh?
<shadeslayer> I'm rebuilding libkolab and got this make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libboost_system-mt.so', needed by `lib/libkolab.so.0.4.1'.  Stop.
<yofel> needs libboost-system1.49-dev
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> you added it
<shadeslayer> I have the old on
<shadeslayer> *one
<yofel> that should *really* be a dep of libkolabxml-dev
<yofel> but I'm too lazy
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> yofel: the thing is, it worked fine
<shadeslayer> the last time I tried it
<yofel> it worked with old libkolabxml
<yofel> the new one nees that ^
<shadeslayer> I see
<yofel> and I guess the cmake file implies that it's there later
<yofel> s/implies/assumes/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "and I guess the cmake file assumes that it's there later"
<shadeslayer> yofel: so I got some stuff fixed upstream
<shadeslayer> wrt kolab
<shadeslayer> see http://git.kolab.org/libkolab/log/?h=libkolab-0.4
<shadeslayer> however
<shadeslayer> I seem to have hit some sort of bug in ctest 
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/656726/
<shadeslayer> where the build does not proceed even if the test fails
<shadeslayer> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1571583/
<yofel_> shadeslayer: it seems like calendaringtest doesn't finish now... there's no result status for #4
<yofel_> wtf...
<yofel> good morning btw. ^^
<shadeslayer> I think I know why
<shadeslayer> <jmeeuwen> this is for Debian Wheezy, so we ship and build against libcalendaring
<shadeslayer> <jmeeuwen> because there is no KDE 4.9 in Debian, as i'm sure you're well aware
<shadeslayer> <jmeeuwen> so we provide the bare minimum of what we need from kde 4.9 through a library of our own called libcalendaring
<shadeslayer> maybe calendaringtest needs libcalendaring ?
<yofel> oh, fun
<shadeslayer> I can't say for sure though
<shadeslayer> could be another bug in ctest
<shadeslayer> as for the test failing, I was told it seems like an UTF issue
<shadeslayer> any ideas if we should export some var for UTF stuff?
<yofel> no :/
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh ... maybe calendaringtest is what's blocking
<shadeslayer> maybe formattest fails properly, but the build is stuck waiting for calendaringtest to finish
<shadeslayer> ( I was under the impression that formattest was blocking the build )
<yofel> that's what I said...
<yofel> the weird thing is that it passed before
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> I didn't notice that
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<afiestas> There are a bunch of complains about "kubuntu missing debug symbols" in reddit
<afiestas> how are they done? do you know where we fail?
<sheytan> apachelogger:  Hey! 
<sheytan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9esojVZcTg
<apachelogger> sheytan: lovely
<apachelogger> did you talk to nuno?
<apachelogger> afiestas: I probably fail at making drkonqi making sure they can be installed
<apachelogger> what with it being a problem of continous bandwith and disk space use vs. insanely high bandwith and disk access when needed
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1106271] systemsettings does not start @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1106271 (by piotrekw1)
<yofel> apachelogger: add bug 1105968 to the missing debug info list. I don't get why it doesn't find the workspace debug symbols though
<ubottu> bug 1105968 in Kubuntu PPA "missing debug information for plasma-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1105968
<apachelogger> yofel: broken database qapt or something
<apachelogger> yofel: kill -s SIGILL `pidof plasma-desktop`
<apachelogger> see if you can reproduce it
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-27
<BarkingFish> hi guys - just a word to the wise, something in the latest set of updates for raring is busted.  Apper won't download python-pycurl, claims packages are left unconfigured. if you deselct it, something else breaks, etc, ad infinitum, until you're left only upgrading firefox.
<Riddell> we've never used apper
<Riddell> try muon
<BarkingFish> i've never used muon. i don't even have it installed.  i used kpackage until it vanished and apper took over, then carried on with apper :)
<BarkingFish> i'll try doing it in a tty - that's solved most things before :)
<BarkingFish> and as predicted, that fixed it.
<BarkingFish> :P
<BarkingFish> ok, that's got most of it fixed.  still a little strange though - there's a new kernel in the update, 3.8.0-2, which has been kept back, and I can't figure out why.  
<yofel> how did you upgrade when it was kept back?
<BarkingFish> tty, yofel - apper was being a pain in the privates
<yofel> if you ran apt-get upgrade that won't install new kernels, dist-upgrade will
<BarkingFish> that'll be why then.
<BarkingFish> thanks
<yofel> reason: the kernel image is a new package, only the meta package is really *upgraded*
<yofel> and "upgrade" won't install anything new
<BarkingFish> I hope ndiswrapper will build against 3.8.0-2 :)  I never figured out why it wouldn't build against 3.8.0-1 last night
<yofel> there a buildlog for the dkms module somewhere which should tell why
<BarkingFish> the answer to that is... no. It hasn't.  "Bad return status for module build on kernel 3.8.0-2-generic (i686)"
<BarkingFish> yeah, just about to take a peek
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574501/
<BarkingFish> looks like a problem with the code.  I might drop away from 1.58rc1 and go back to 1.58
<BarkingFish> oh this is getting silly.   this is trying to build 1.58
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574515/
<BarkingFish> .
 * BarkingFish bangs his head repeatedly against his desk
<yofel> possibly something it looks for got removed in 3.8
<BarkingFish> i hope not, or I am permanently screwed
<BarkingFish> there is no driver for the ar5523 - without ndiswrapper, i am shot.
<yofel> well, someone already filed bug 1106051
<ubottu> bug 1106051 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.58~rc1-0ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1106051
<BarkingFish> ok, well i'm subscribing to that now - i'll keep watch there
 * BarkingFish happy happy happy happy happy happy happy :D
<BarkingFish> I don't need ndiswrapper anymore.  
<BarkingFish> As of kernel 3.8.0-2-generic, there is now an ar5523 module
 * BarkingFish bounces up and down like a roo on a pogo stick
<apachelogger> hooray for free drivers
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, you bet.  I've been using ndiswrapper for almost 8 years, and finally a working ar552 driver pops up.  I can't deny i'll miss ndiswrapper's little foibles and general pain in the arse-ness, but this is about the best day since I dropped windows 11 years ago.
<BarkingFish> *ar5523
<BarkingFish> especially since ndiswrapper's dkms module wouldn't build on 3.8.0-2 - this sorta turned up at the right time
<BarkingFish> night guys, i'm out to get some sleep :) 2.50am here :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it seems that rbelem didn't add the description and I didn't double check
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: need to use ec2
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you there?
<yofel> more or less yes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do you have access to the ec2?
<yofel> no
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> if anything I can get you an account on my server, has reasonable amount of bandwidth, but your sudo permissions would be limited to pbuilder
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i think Riddell has added a wrong key of mine and i am denied access
<yofel> is it even running?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: not sure
<yofel> probably not then
<yofel> pm
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: when did you request the instance?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: if it is not running then how come it can give a key fingerprint
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: hi
<shadeslayer> hey :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: huzzah, PA3 is up
<shadeslayer> almost all of it
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: Riddell gave me naturally as you mentioned
<yofel> hm, dunno, I don't know much about ec2
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: no, I mean *when*
<shadeslayer> not to mention
<yofel> shadeslayer: \o/
<shadeslayer> since the IP addresses are shared
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: 2 days back
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: probably shut down then
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: it's basically use and throw instances
<shadeslayer> once you're done, you shut them down and someone can spin a new instance and it might get the same address
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: I have asked Riddell to add my key and i have 2 keys in launchpad, i think he might have added the wrong one
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> which is why you get a fingerprint on your konsole, but the fingerprint is different since it's a new instance
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> with a different ssh instance
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok now understand
<shadeslayer> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: So we should request Riddell everytime need one
<shadeslayer> more or less
<shadeslayer> and shut it down once you're done
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: it was a blizz working with a 40 mbps connection
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> one other way to speed up builds is by doing in memory builds
<shadeslayer> but then you need alot of RAM for that
<yofel> talking abou thtat
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: only thing that is bad for me is i have a 400ms delay in char echo
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: mosh ftw
<yofel> shadeslayer: any idea why eatmydata wouldn't work?
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<phoenix_firebrd> i am getting my log filled by it
<shadeslayer> yofel: no idea
<yofel> I tried to make phoenix_firebrd enable it, but it only kept throwing errors that the so isn't there, even though it seemed installed (from what he said)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: need the log?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its just this "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libeatmydata/libeatmydata.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored."
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you try making sure LD_PRELOAD had the lib in it's path
<yofel> not really
<shadeslayer> hm
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i checked it and it was in the patch
<yofel> shadeslayer: if works fine for me, that's why I'm confused
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: and ldd loads it without a problem
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: in the path *inside* pbuilder, right?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, we checked together, you forgot
<yofel> no, just wanted to double check
<yofel> as this doesn't make sense
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: let me check it one more time
<phoenix_firebrd>  the lib is in its path and it ldd shows no problem
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: how do i replace the default editor used by quilt, i put "EDITOR=kate" in quilltrc. thats not working
<yofel> what would quilt need an editor for?
<shadeslayer> quilt edit ?
<yofel> never used that
<shadeslayer> heh okay
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: try putting : export EDITOR=kate : in bashrc
<yofel> ^
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> i will try
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: works
<shadeslayer> awesome
<phoenix_firebrd> i can see probably in some debian/patches files the original file is in source.orig dir and the new file is in the source dir why is this?
<shadeslayer> I usually setup quilt by following : http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/modify.en.html
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: patch strips out the first part of the path when used with -p1
<yofel> same here, except a few things removed that pinotree said were nonsense
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh? like?
<yofel> --no-index
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: have a read through the -pnum option in the patch man page
<yofel> that was like ages ago though so don't ask me for the reasoning
<shadeslayer> heh
<phoenix_firebrd> I am not able to understand what you said, i will post the original patch and the new patch created by me take a look at it
<phoenix_firebrd> this is the old one -->http://paste.kde.org/657410/
<phoenix_firebrd> this is the new one created my me -> http://paste.kde.org/657422/
<shadeslayer> looks the same
<shadeslayer> except it adds an index
<yofel> because he has my quiltrc
<shadeslayer> heh
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: look at the new and original file locations
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: in the original patch
<yofel> same?
<shadeslayer> ^
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> i added the wtrong one as original file
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: or did you mean something like this: http://paste.kde.org/657428 ?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: exactly
<yofel> what's what you get if you don't use "-p ab" in quilt diff
<yofel> and your quiltrc sets that
<yofel> *that's
<shadeslayer> yofel: he's talking about the path stripping stuff right?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: when i uupdate, the default patch files are like this
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> why fuzz is not allowed patching?
<yofel> well, it's the default setting to have it with .orig
<yofel> not sure why uupdate would use that though
<yofel> not sure, from man 1 dpkg-source:
<yofel>        Contrary  to  quilt's default behaviour, patches are expected to apply without any fuzz. When that is not the case, you should refresh such patches with
<yofel>        quilt, or dpkg-source will error out while trying to apply them
<shadeslayer> oh fun, that explains why builds fail when there is fuzz
<yofel> wait, you didn't know that? :D
<shadeslayer> let's just say I didn't realize that it was documented behavior
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> I thought it was some sort of feature that was missing
<yofel> I think it did change at some point
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: here is a build log of texi2html http://paste.kde.org/657434/     do you see anything odd or everything is ok
<yofel> as it did with dpkg-source not auto-committing manual changes anymore
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: ok, I think I know what's causing *those* LD errors
<yofel> is eatmydata installed in your regular system?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: install?
<yofel> yeah, that'll probably help
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> as the pbuilder scripts need to run a few commands on the host system (like ln for the debs)
<shadeslayer> "Need to get 969 MB/1,088 MB of archives."
<shadeslayer> :(
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: should i update pbuilder?
<yofel> nope
<yofel> shadeslayer: upgrading? ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: I am needing the ec2 for the same purpose
<shadeslayer> upgrading after a long time
<shadeslayer> about 10-15 days
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: actually I'm upgrading my system :P
<shadeslayer> not pbuilder
<yofel> oh, now that's a lot then...
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> didn't even upgrade KDE
<shadeslayer> so most of it is that
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: some of the apps need some java stuff pre installed before building in the system
<shadeslayer> wot
<yofel> if you build jar's you will need java...
<shadeslayer> anyway, have to go, ciao
<shadeslayer> yofel: but he said pre-installed
<phoenix_firebrd> no somethink called maven-repo-buildhelper
<shadeslayer> yofel: and by pre-installed I infer before dpkg installs build-dep
<shadeslayer> *build-deps
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: ^ ?
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<yofel> odd
<yofel> if maven needs it then it's supposed to pre-depend on java
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its simple-http
<shadeslayer> Pre-Depends ... heh
<yofel> doesn't matter, maven is a build system for java, ofcourse it would need java to work
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: this is the package maven_repo_helper
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: what's the problem exactly
<yofel> maven-repo-helper does depend on default-jre-headless, does it fail to install?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: my slow internet connection
<yofel> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: then i tried to login to ec2 and failed and i halted building it now
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the error stop
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: it worked
<yofel> good, I forgot about that possibility :/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what does fsync do and by not using that what does get affected?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what does fsync do and by not using that what does get affected?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what does fsync do and by not using that what does get affected?
<phoenix_firebrd> oops
<phoenix_firebrd> I am i disconnected?
<tsimpson> fsync flushes any cache buffers to the disk
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: thats what i thought
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: so is fsync called every 10 sec?
<tsimpson> I think it depends on how much I/O there is, but something like that
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: what will happen if i disable fsync?
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: data in the buffer will be written only when unmounting and manually flushing?
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: that's my understanding, yes
<tsimpson> and only flushed if the files aren't removed, like they would be when pbuilder is done
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: I am working in a desktop with no backup power 
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: this wont be good for me
<tsimpson> though the kernel will probably flush at some interval
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: are you sure?
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: is it just for the ext or it applies to all types
<tsimpson> well it only has a finite amount of memory to keep the buffer in
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: thats right
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is it compulsary that the files in the debian/patches to have an extensaion .patch or .diff is ok?
<tsimpson> I can't see it being a problem, it would only effect things run with that LD_PRELOAD in the environment
<tsimpson> so it won't effect the rest of the systems calls to fsync
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is it compulsary that the files in the debian/patches to have an extensaion .patch or .diff is ok?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: sorry, was away
<yofel> the files there are named .diff or .patch by convention, as that's what they are
<yofel> but you'll see both used. I usually use .diff
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok then its time to upload
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: as for fsync. fsync will flush modifications to a file to disk. *Immediately*. It's to tell the filesystem not to wait until it would usually write it to disk
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: wow that cools my head
<yofel> dpkg runs fsync a lot to make sure its status database files are in a consistent state after a power failure
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: you should note that 
<yofel> so it runs fsync afer pretty much every modification - several times per package
<yofel> in a pbuilder chroot you don't care about consistency, so you don't need fsync either. And disabling it speeds things up a lot
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: nice
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: when you modify the files that i uploaded in my ppa for example the log file do you download, edit and then upload or you just edit it online?
<yofel> download, edit, upload
<yofel> Launchpad has no online editing feature
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: even when you merge from a branch?
<yofel> then I checkout the main branch, and run 'bzr merge <other_branch_url>" which will merge them locally and then I commit and push
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what if when you want to edit the changelog before you merge it with the main branch
<yofel> bzr merge will do the merge uncommitted so you can edit it before you push it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: edit offline?
<yofel> yes, you do everything on your local system anyway
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so to confirm, you downloaded from my bazaar branch edited the changelog and then merged with the main, right?
<yofel> no, I merged yours, edited the changes and committed the merge
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok, thats clear
<yofel> merging a branch doesn't mean you're done. It's just imported as one diff until you commit it
<phoenix_firebrd> right
<yofel> (you only notice that it's a merge from the log)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i was confused about the editing thing, i thought you edited stuff online
<yofel> ah no. Launchpad has no editor there, so whatever you do has to be done locally
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: now packages in my ppa are only built for i386, why is this happening?
<yofel> does the control file have "Achitecture: all" for the binary package?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya it says "All"
<yofel> arch all packages are only built on i386 and can later be used on all
<yofel> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
<yofel> it just means that there's nothing architecure-specific in there
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: got it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so i should any if i want my package to be built for i386 and amd64
<yofel> right. The usual situation that you have compiled binaries in "any", and things like images, documentation or scripts in "all"
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> *is that...
<phoenix_firebrd> ?
<yofel> just correcting my sentence
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is there a deadline to package these http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html ?
<yofel> usually feature freeze, after that you'll need to get an exception for non-bugfix updates
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no not the schedule , for me?
<yofel> that counts for anybody
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: also is anyone else is doing, to avoid work duplication 
<yofel> updates need to in the archive before feature freeze
<yofel> oh right, forgot about that
<yofel> the common case is to use update request bugs for that
<yofel> look at launchpad for the 'upgrade-software-version' tag
<yofel> you'll have to file a bug to request sponsorship for a package anyway unless you know someone that can upload it
<yofel> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you talking about the source release schedule or the package schedule ?
<yofel> what's the difference?
<yofel> schedule is
<yofel> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<yofel> the freezes are there and apply to every ubuntu contributor
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: but the title says "Most popular Ubuntu-specific packages that are not in sync with upstream."
<yofel> where?
<yofel> on the qa page?
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<yofel> ok, sorry, I think I lost the original question in the discussion...
<yofel> what were you asking again?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: if you say that the schedule is followed then why are these packages are not not the latest in the repos
<yofel> nobody updated them?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> updating packages with ubuntu modifications is a manual process
<yofel> and there's a limited amount of packagers, and updating packages isn't the only thing to do
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i thought every package is updated all the time
<yofel> well, it depends on who cares about it
<yofel> there are dedicated teams for various sets of packages, like us for KDE or mozillateam for firefox and co.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so the app maintainer doesn't care about this?
<yofel> any packages that don't fall into those catecories in universe are maintained by the MOTU's
<yofel> packages in main by the core-devs (main packages all have dedicated maintainers though usually)
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: what app maintainer?
<yofel> it's not the upstream developer's job to make sure all hundreds distributions ship his software
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: example the developer of nano doesn't care if it is update in all the distros ?
<yofel> and we have no explicit package maintainers in ubuntu like debian does
<yofel> that's his decision
<yofel> we have plenty of upstream folks poking us in here to please update the packages
<yofel> but that's still a rare case compared to the full list of packages
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: good
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<yofel> other than that whether a package is updated or not depend on whether an ubuntu-dev notices it and wants to update it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is this auto generated or updated by someone? http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<yofel> automated I think, but I'm not sure
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: some packages is not the latest in the repos, is that because of the stability taken into account or its not updated simply 
<yofel> unless there is an update bug mentioning a reason, it's usually latter
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so if a stable version of the gimp is released today i can package and put it in the beta ppa ?
<yofel> ppa sure, but if you want to update it for the archive talk to the desktop team first
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am kubuntu beta ppa
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am mean kubuntu beta ppa
<yofel> a stable version wouldn't belong in the beta ppa, but the update one. 
<yofel> you would need to be a ninja first anyway to have upload permission. And our PPA's are for KDE related stuff really
<yofel> they don't have unlimited space
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i should put my question like this. why is the gimp not the latest in the normal channel while i have to add a third party ppa to get the latest
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: when i was talking about the ppa , i was talking symbolically
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<yofel> looks up to date to me...
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no,  its just an example
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<yofel> well, as long as you own the PPA, you can put in there what you want as long as you don't violate Launchpad's TOS
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: for example when ever a stable digikam version is release, if i want it i have to add some philip ppa to get that
<yofel> ah, you shouldn't need that, we try to keep a package for it in our PPA's
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sorry couldn't understand
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: well, I'm not sure what you're asking. Yes, if you want to put an updated version of digikam in your PPA do it
<yofel> we do the same
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so you mean that if a stable version of digikam is released, it is packaged and put in the update
<yofel> well, it's like this:
<yofel> if a new digiakm version comes out, someone of us will put an updated package into the development release
<yofel> that is then later backported to the current stable release and possible more in our PPA's
<yofel> if it's a safe backport, someone will file a backport request so it ends up in <release>-backports
<yofel> there isn't really any more than that to it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> in what of our PPA's it ends up depends on what kind of update it is. A 2.8.0 -> 2.8.1 update would be bugfix and end up in the updates one. 2.7.0 -> 2.8.0 is something for backports
<yofel> the 3.0.0~rc is in the beta ppa
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: note that this is the kubuntu team workflow
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: usually i see in the blog, they say a new stable version is released and they give a ppa to get it, i guess thats a zero hour ppas
<yofel> firefox for example as a core package gets full official updates for all supported releases in the archive
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya 
<yofel> yeah, PPA's are the fastest way to get something out
<yofel> providing updates in the archive for anything other than the development release takes a while
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: does kubuntu contribute security patches upstream?
<yofel> we try to contribute any patches upstream
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: who is the kubuntu security expert?
<yofel> I'm not sure whether we have one...
<phoenix_firebrd> oh
<yofel> Scott is on the release team and usually knows best what CVE's there are
<yofel> ScottK: do we have someone that looks at the security issues beside you?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in this link the version of xz is shown as alpha in 12.10, is that normal?
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> !info xz-utils
<ubottu> xz-utils (source: xz-utils): XZ-format compression utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.1alpha+20120614-1 (quantal), package size 87 kB, installed size 384 kB
<yofel> it is a snapshot after all
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so alpha allowed in main?
<yofel> it's the same version as in debian. Maybe dpkg needed some new feature
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: it's up to the maintainer, usually you shouldn't do that, but if it has enough value and no critial bugs it's allowed
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats out of necessity,ok 
<yofel> and i would assume that this got plenty of discussion in debian considering it's importance
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: texi2html is in my ppa, just 1 package in 2 days, because of the republic day holiday and today is sunday.
<yofel> 0.5 packages-per-day is far higher than my quota
<yofel> but then again I wasted the weekend on python and project neon
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the project-neon is the best thing
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: my mind is confined to c++
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: also BASIC
<yofel> yeah, better stick to that, the pyhon bindings are a packaging insanity
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: apper is python
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: muon replaced apper because it was not c++ 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: why is that so?
<Quintasan> omfg I passed calculus
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: congrats
<yofel> that wasn't really the primary reason, the packagekit apt backend stucking was a more important one
<yofel> *sucking
<Quintasan> I HAVE ABSLOLUTELY NO IDEA what did I write there
<yofel> Quintasan++
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, qapt is awesome
<Quintasan> I succesfully calculated one integral and did some deriviatives
<Quintasan> nothing more and I got 12/20 points
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: have fun reading python-qt4-4.9.6/debian/rules : http://paste.kde.org/657524 (very educative ;P )
<Quintasan> this is either magic or I actually get what's going in there
<phoenix_firebrd> bookmarked
<yofel> it'll expire soon, so just look at the package
<phoenix_firebrd> i will include it with my homework :)
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> well, you don't really need to understand it...
<yofel> or rather you won't understand it until you know how gnu make handles pattern matching, substitutional references and function calls
<yofel> http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html recommended
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the top priority in things to learn by me is cmake
<yofel> good idea, we're spending plenty of time debugging upstream buildsystems ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: does publishing a built package in a ppa need an admin approval?
<yofel> no, it's a cronjob that runs every half an hour or so
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I think i forgot to debuild after i updated the changelog
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I am going to delete the package in the ppa and rename the version from 5.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa1 to ?
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: why delete it, just change it to ppa2
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the old file name was 01_remove_doc_dir.patch and the new file name is 01_remove_doc_dir.diff. the changelog should reflect as "Refresh 01_remove_doc_dir.diff for the new release"?
<yofel> in a case where you just refresh a patch don't rename it
<yofel> otherwise yes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in the process got renamed, what should i put in the log
<yofel> why was it renamed?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: when creating a patch with quilt , i forgot to use the the extension .patch and it was named with an extension .diff by default
<yofel> just rename it back
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: will that work?
<yofel> as long as you also change it in the series file, yes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will try that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: works
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: going to bed, good night
<yofel> gn
<sheytan> apachelogger: is your work on U1 for kubuntu done?
<sheytan> i mean, did you drop it?
<apachelogger> ages ago
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> use owncloud
<apachelogger> owncloud, love of my life
<sheytan> apachelogger: im going to
<sheytan> but i need my own server, right?
<sheytan> or a space i bought on someone else's server
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> runners-id.com
<shadeslayer> 5 GB of free space
<shadeslayer> ( shameless plug for a Blue Systems sponsored service :P )
<apachelogger> "give us your data pretty please"
<shadeslayer> it's not as if *I* have access to it
<shadeslayer> I don't even know who runs it :P
<apachelogger> that's what you claim
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> I will hax0r your runners-id account
<shadeslayer> and steal all your dataz\
<shadeslayer> :P
<Tm_T> I just configure U1 account once with that gui client and after that it just works
<Tm_T> so I'm not sure anymore what work or integration it would need necessarily
<apachelogger> no one does
<sheytan> :D:D
<apachelogger> FWIW I think you can get an owncloud as cheap as 2 euros a month or something
<sheytan> that is 8 PLN for me :D
<sheytan> it's 2 good beers
<sheytan> i cant afford that
<sheytan> sorry
<apachelogger> 2 beers vs. free data
<apachelogger> we'll take the beer, thank you very much
<sheytan> btw, i have to work for an hour to earn that much money :D
<sheytan> welcome to Poland :D
<apachelogger> downloading mono for wine takes forevr
<sheytan> what you use wine for?
<apachelogger> getting drunk
<sheytan> oh
<sheytan> stupid question
<apachelogger> sheytan: you probably don't need a cloud storage then btw
<tsimpson> you get drunk, then you get mono
<sheytan> apachelogger: i do! :D
<sheytan> well, in my case i get some more money for one hour of work
<sheytan> but in Poland usually you get even less then 2 eur
<apachelogger> ...storing porn in the cloud is not wise
<sheytan> i stream. always.
<apachelogger> you don't need a cloud then
 * shadeslayer needs the cloud for contact storage
<sheytan> apachelogger: well, i use other files too ;d
<sheytan> not only p0rn
<apachelogger> so why do they need to be in the coud?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: don't you use googleseee for that?
<shadeslayer> I do
<shadeslayer> I fear I'm too tied into Google 
<shadeslayer> I'm more or less at the mercy of Google :P
<apachelogger> personally I have almost no value from synced addressbooks
<apachelogger> people I send mails to I usually do not call and vice versa
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> though I suspect it is one of the arears where cloud sync actually adds value
<apachelogger> from a business perspective at least
<apachelogger> for the regular person I still think the mail && !call statement holds, particular since I suppose most people don't use mail anymore ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger: i have files like documents and pictures i need to have access to
<sheytan> and my problem is that i forget to put them on a pendrive or something
<sheytan> so i better save it as default in the dropbox folder
<sheytan> so they automatically sync 
<sheytan> does owncloud sync notes too?
<apachelogger> owncloud supports arbitrary plugins
<sheytan> apachelogger: you askd me last time when i showd the lightdm theme if i talk to Nuno. Why?
<apachelogger> sheytan: because we continue to follow upstream's artwork
<sheytan> ah
<sheytan> ok
<sheytan> apachelogger: but KDE didn't switch to lightdm or did they?
<apachelogger> lightdm is a kde project
<sheytan> so KDM is out ?
<shadeslayer> afaik both kdm and lightdm will be in kde-workspace
<apachelogger> plus nuno wanted to do some artwork alignment for 4.11
<shadeslayer> or atleast that's what d_ed is aiming for
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nuno also advocates lightdm from what I understand
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I see, probably because of QML stuff though :P
<apachelogger> that is a fair assumption :P
<shadeslayer> what I'm saying is, KDM will be around though probably not actively developed
<shadeslayer> lightdm offers the exact same feature set with the added niceness of QML
<shadeslayer> and being actively developed
<sheytan> shadeslayer: already saw my new lightdm theme? :)
<shadeslayer> though the latter is probably the result of the project being quite new
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yes, imho it clashes with Air
<shadeslayer> dark backgrounds + Air don't go well together
<sheytan> i have a light version too :D
<sheytan> first i was doing dark, cause i done it for my desktop ;)
<shadeslayer> but then again, you can change the background
<shadeslayer> so meh
<shadeslayer> and the login manager should be as un-obtrusive as possible
<shadeslayer> like, Users should have big avatars
<shadeslayer> and password boxes
<shadeslayer> since that's the focus ... hibernating/shutdown/sleeping are just added extras
<shadeslayer> oh and we need to figure out if we can support RDP stuff
<sheytan> i'm not a fan of big things
<shadeslayer> like they showed off at UDS
<shadeslayer> that stuff was awesome
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: rdpwhat?
<sheytan> they don't look good
<sheytan> shadeslayer: what did they show?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they established a RDP session right from the login manager
<sheytan> can i see it?
<shadeslayer> so they logged into a Windows session running on EC2
<shadeslayer> from lightdm
<shadeslayer> lemme see if I can pull up the video
<sheytan> sure
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> things people do with a login manager
<shadeslayer> can't find it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: actually, it makes sense in a business env
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://zbloggers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/remote-login-lightdm-ubuntu1210.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you have some proprietary service tied into Windows
<shadeslayer> but you have ubuntu deployed across your office
<shadeslayer> so you just setup EC2 and provide access to that one windows machine
<shadeslayer> where that service is running
<apachelogger> so you logout and then login again to get to a windows session?
<apachelogger> that's a funny concept
<shadeslayer> well ... you could spawn a new session
<shadeslayer> like you can do in KDE
<apachelogger> so you can easily switch back to your ubuntu session?
<apachelogger> oh wait
<apachelogger> you can't
<shadeslayer> wot
<shadeslayer> no I mean
<apachelogger> I know what you mean
<shadeslayer> spawn a new X
<shadeslayer> X1 is running unity 
<apachelogger> and it is fom a usage perspective exactly the same as logout and login
<shadeslayer> X2 is running RDP session
<shadeslayer> hm, idk, it made alot of sense to me to have the remote login thingy
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> in a thin client setup
<shadeslayer> something KDE fails at ? :P
<apachelogger> at the point where I roll out a system that has multiarch on a thin client setup I'll shoot mysefl in the head though
<apachelogger> doubtlessly there are people who'd do that though
<shadeslayer> apparently KDE does too much network IO in a thin client setup
<apachelogger> plasma does too much IO
<apachelogger> so how do you make the touchpad deactivate when typing?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> synaptiks
<shadeslayer> I think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just get one of these http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-trackball-m570?crid=8
<Mamarok> asking here as this was probably screwed by the last update: I try to isntall simon and get this error message:  
<Mamarok> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:97 (MESSAGE):
<Mamarok>   Could NOT find ALSA (missing: ALSA_LIBRARY ALSA_INCLUDE_DIR)
<Mamarok> how can it not find alsa?
<Mamarok> on Quantal that is^
<apachelogger> -DLIB_SUFFIX=/x86_64-linux-gnu
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so every kubuntu users is supposed to buy one of those?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: right, so I have to change the build script...
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I'd argue that findalsa.cmake is broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: every laptop user
<shadeslayer> touchpads are crap
<apachelogger> libasound is in a multiarch path, so likely that is whythe finder does not find it
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's why all laptops should have a trackpoint
<shadeslayer> idk ... that nub seems slightly unreliable
<shadeslayer> not to mention difficult to find in the dark
<shadeslayer> trackballs++
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you know if {latest-tag} in recipes has ever worked?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: that didn't really help
<shadeslayer> yofel: see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129687230/buildlog.txt.gz
<Mamarok> still the same error
<yofel> what the hell is that?
<Mamarok> and yes, I erased the build folder :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: tomahawk daily build recipe
<apachelogger> Mamarok: dunno then
<yofel> I meant latest-tag
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> oh
<shadeslayer> last tagged version in git?
<yofel> where's the recipe?
<ScottK> yofel: Riddell has done it as well.
<yofel> ok
<ScottK> It's something we all need to be mindful of.
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's ~tomahawk-importer?
<yofel> shadeslayer: huh? we have hash tags now?
<shadeslayer> probably a cronjob that apachelogger setup
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> magic machine
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~tomahawk-importer/tomahawk/master
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: stop stealing karma
<apachelogger> omomnom
<apachelogger> it's my script that does all the work!!!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that might also explain why it crashes
<yofel> no
<apachelogger> who crashes?
<shadeslayer> bzr
<apachelogger> when does bzr crash? Oo
<shadeslayer> unn
<shadeslayer> uhh
<yofel> shadeslayer: # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version 0.6.99.{time}~{latest-tag}-0
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129687230/buildlog.txt.gz
<yofel> latest-tag is 0.4
<shadeslayer> yofel: how? afaik the tag isn't pushed
<yofel> bzr builder docs suck though it seems
<shadeslayer> the cronjob just gets the last diff and applies that to the bzr branch
<yofel> shadeslayer: no, I mean you need format 0.4 if you want to use latest-tag
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ 
<apachelogger> trololololo
<apachelogger> fuck this shit
<yofel> and ofcourse I had to read bzr-builder source to find that out *-.-
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> no?
<shadeslayer> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<shadeslayer> properly documented there ^
<yofel> oh ok
<yofel> I obviously don't know the whole launchpad documentation yet
<yofel> needs fixing
<shadeslayer> though this is slightly stupid
<apachelogger> a new version for a new sub?
<shadeslayer> if it says 0.3 and uses a 0.4 function it should not complain
<apachelogger> yes that is slightly stupid
<shadeslayer> it should just do the right thing
<apachelogger> it should not require a new version for a new sub :P
<shadeslayer> otoh if it says 0.3 and uses a deprecated function, then complaint
<Mamarok> apachelogger: is there a chance to get a newer vlc backend in Quantal? It still ships 0.6.0
<yofel> the question is rather why it defaults to 0.3
<apachelogger> it does not default to it, the recipe says 0.3
<yofel> a new default recipe uses 0.3. It doesn't use any 0.4 features though
<yofel> nobody cared to update it I guess
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> Mamarok: there is, once I get a newer release out
<apachelogger> which is now blocked for almost 2 months by lack of QA
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: release beta -> get feedback -> release RC -> get feedback -> release
<apachelogger> that does not work for a plugin of a middleware library
<apachelogger> unless the get feedback phases are meant to be >6 months
<shadeslayer> mm
<shadeslayer> I'm sleeping
<shadeslayer> night
<apachelogger> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129693501/buildlog.txt.gz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nini
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lunchpad is trolling you
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> we should write more software in python I think
<shadeslayer> you mean in ECMA script
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> python
<apachelogger> in fact, we should write an OS in python
<BarkingFish> evening :)  anyone else have the problem with an unmet dependency in the last round of updates on raring?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-20
<valorie> I always prefer to support free open source when possible
<mikhas> well yes, but in which way do plan on supporting it? ;-)
<mikhas> loaded question I know
<valorie> using it and being willing to file bugs is support
<valorie> imo
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> hey sgclark
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1270571] Systemsettings crash when interrupting kcm-language at loading @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1270571 (by KDEUSER56)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1240122] After log in the geometry of the widgets and windows are shown rotated. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1240122 (by Konstantinos Koukos)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1270389
<ubottu> bug 1270389 in digikam (Ubuntu) "QMYSQL "Driver not loaded Driver not loaded"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270389
<apachelogger> libqt4-sql-mysql, depends, recommends or maybe suggests?
<tsimpson> it'd be better if it didn't offer the option to use MySQL if the driver isn't installed
<tsimpson> I suppose I'd say suggests though, as it's an alternative to the default
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1201180] Pressing power button turns off the PC ignoring the presence of another session manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1201180 (by Marco Trevisan (Treviño))
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> tsimpson: actually maybe we should just get the bug upstreamed
<tsimpson> apachelogger: probably the best thing to do
<apachelogger> righ then, suggests and upstreaming
<apachelogger> since suggests has no real life consequences anyway :S
<tsimpson> which is half the reason I think it's the right way to go :p
<apachelogger> yeah, well, it solves the issue on a theoretical level, not much good for the user that is
<apachelogger> ultimately digikam would adhoc install the driver if the user selected the mysql collection thing
<tsimpson> it seems it just reads the list of drivers from an XML file and presents them all to the user as options
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, xnox: please note that digikam has a bzr branch for the packaging that both of you casually ignored to use for the 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu5 uploads :P
<apachelogger> tsimpson: people should stop using high level tooling for complex applications IMHO
<apachelogger> same with designer ui files
<apachelogger> they usually cause more trouble than they are worth
<tsimpson> who knew it took a DOM parser to present a selection dialog...
<valorie> shadeslayer might be absent for a bit
<valorie> he said his grandfather is hospitalized with a brain infection
<valorie> so he might not make it to FOSDEm
<apachelogger> oh my
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> :(
<valorie> having delivered that icky news, I'm heading to bed
<apachelogger> valorie: nn
<apachelogger> digikam synced to bzr and uploaded
<apachelogger> done with bugs mails \o/
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> amd64 still oversized -.-
<apachelogger> wgrant: are we going to ship with python3.3 and python3.4 for trusty or is that just transitional?
<wgrant> apachelogger: I'd hope we'd drop 3.3 before release, but it probably depends on how the migration to 3.4 goes. doko would be the person to talk to.
<apachelogger> mh, I'll try to make space for it on the ISO, to be on the safe side
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: how does one build language-pack-common?
<jarkko> the language files sh ould be included in the installer iso
<jarkko> on slow connection it takes too much time to get them
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jarkko> when you install new wallpapers on kde, where does it get the new papers?
<BluesKaj> jarkko, right click on the desktop, choose Desfault Desktop Settings>View, either "default wallpapers" or "get new wallpapers" or "open" , which opens dolphin and you can use pics stored on your pc
<BluesKaj> of course the layout has to be default desktop
<jarkko> BluesKaj: i mean from where it downloads new papers
<BluesKaj> not sure jarkko , but I think it's from here http://kde-look.org/
<Quintasan> Hi.
<jarkko> BluesKaj: looks like it
<jarkko> BluesKaj: does all kde distros use that?
<BluesKaj> hi Quintasan
<BluesKaj> jarkko, again , not sure, but i think so
<Quintasan> Riddell: What happened to the guy I started tutoring on merging?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  must have missed it
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> forgot to ask about FOSDEM
<Quintasan> !@#$@!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: FOSDEM?
<apachelogger> there, I fixed it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: gibe moneys so I can go.
<apachelogger> oh, you are mighty late mate
<apachelogger> also you need to ask the council
<apachelogger> not me
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I realised that, that's why I'm cursing
<apachelogger> technically you were praying I guess
<Quintasan> Well, I guess you could interpret it that way I guess.
 * Quintasan goes into hiding
<jarkko__> why so quiet here today?
<BluesKaj> good question, maybe the devs are all busy
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://www.scribus.net/canvas/About
<jarkko_> anyone here?
<soee> yup
<soee> as always :)
<Riddell> sure
<jarkko_> i dont exactly know what happened but my deskop somehow broke
<jarkko_> well its almost fixed now
<jarkko_> but
<jarkko_> if i add empty panel, there is not even k-panel on it
<jarkko_> i think there should be
<jarkko__> well its fixed now
<jarkko__> but shouldnt there be k-panel on empty panel?
<jarkko_______> none of the running programs doesnt seem to go panel
<jarkko_______> ??
<soee> k-panel ?
<soee> empty panel adds just empty panel
<Riddell> jussi: lovely stickers :)
<soee> try to add Default panel
<soee> it contains all defualt wiedgets
<jarkko> i got working
<jarkko> but there was no such thing than default panel
<jarkko> only empty
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1270925] unable to update, remove and install packages because of libqt4 errors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1270925 (by prads)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-21
<valorie> ahoneybun: a link to scribus? not sure why you posted that
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> it's so tediously hard to get a good amount of opinion out of the mailing list -.-
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> it's like a vein of gold when there is a great, helpful discussion
<apachelogger> localization is driving me nuts :@
<apachelogger> 'a new version of kubuntu is available'
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> some bugs...
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1201180] Pressing power button turns off the PC ignoring the presence of another session manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1201180 (by Marco Trevisan (Treviño))
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Riddell> alpha 2 testing needed shortly!
<BluesKaj> Riddell, at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/alpha2 ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: daily images need testing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<Riddell> they'll need a respin but an smoke test of the current images for more issues would be great
<yossarianuk> hi - is there anywhere to vote for the KDE version for 14.04?
<yossarianuk> 4.14 has my vote...
<yossarianuk> *4.13*
<Riddell> yossarianuk: it's not a vote but there's a discussion on the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6791488/
<apachelogger> my oh my, what possibly could this be ;)
<Riddell> a contextless pastebin url, could be dangerous
<apachelogger> it's a space ship!
<Riddell> ah, l10n, takes you to the moon!
<apachelogger> and there's this
<apachelogger> Linking CXX shared library lib/libKubuntu.so
<apachelogger> :O
<Riddell> what the heck is libKubuntu?
<shadeslayer> sounds like magic
<yofel> sounds like fun :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you get anyone to test suspend without pm-utils installed?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you remove pm-utils?
<yofel> uh, ping me to do that in the evening
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and com.upstart.ubuntu keeps disappearing at times for me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: from the seed ? nope
<shadeslayer> because ubuntu still ships it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how does that prevent it being removed?
<shadeslayer> ~ » qdbus com.ubuntu.Upstart                                                                                                                               shadeslayer@solembum
<shadeslayer> Service 'com.ubuntu.Upstart' does not exist.
<shadeslayer> ^^ so weird 
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's for 0000000000003560 T _ZN7Kubuntu4L10n17isSupportCompleteEv
<Riddell> `qdbus com.ubuntu.Upstart`  works for me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apparently some scripts from pm-utils do HDD power management stuff
<shadeslayer> see /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d  and /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, not sure why I don't have it
<shadeslayer> muon-updater be broken too :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can't, no com.upstart.ubuntu xD
<Riddell> shadeslayer: my machine here just shuts down instead of suspending when I use the kickoff menu, but suspends fine when I close the lid, but that's the weird windows uefi machine I'm using while my main laptop gets fixed and for all I know it was always broken
<shadeslayer> huh, interesting
<shadeslayer> I did test suspending, and it worked fine via kickoff
<shadeslayer> ( as well as lid shutdown )
<Riddell> mm so I may not be the best person to test it
 * yofel added a bunch of 4.13 deadlines on trello
<sgclark> morning all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/1258098
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1258098 in upstart "D-Bus session bus address not serialised" [Medium,In progress]
<shadeslayer> explains the lack of com.ubuntu.Upstart
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am going to hardcode UTF8 encoding for setlanguage.sh
<apachelogger> I have no clue where Qt/KDE gets the bogus ISO encoding from but there is no sane way to handle this
<apachelogger> if someone actually wants to use !utf8 then they simply mustn't use our tools
<apachelogger> (ubuntu does the same it appears)
<sgclark> Riddell: when you have time I need you to look at new kdoctools files, one in PPA is broken.
<Riddell> sgclark: looking at the review comments now on https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/115065/
<Riddell> sgclark: but you have a new package in your ubuntu one share?
<sgclark> Riddell: a few , but kdoctools mmost important
<apachelogger> Riddell: git@git.kde.org:scratch/sitter/libkubuntu
<apachelogger> very much work in progress, but it actually can replace 90% of the KCM logic already
<Riddell> apachelogger: why does it need a separate library?
<apachelogger> plus all the tech for providing "yo, your translations be incomplete, want me to fix dat?" notifications
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd call it libkubuntui18n, just libkubuntu is quite generic
<apachelogger> it aint
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/uelBh2rX
<apachelogger> libkubuntu is supposed to be generic
<apachelogger> I am not going around creating random libraries whenever we need a library :P
<Riddell> ok fair enough
<apachelogger> Riddell: anywho... as to why we need a library for l10n to begin with a) incompleteness of support notifications cannot be issued by the KCM as the KCM requires a user to start it ;) b) the more rubbish I get moved outside the locale patch the easier it is to fiddle it into upstreamable genericism
<Riddell> I like your thinking
<apachelogger> oh, also c) having it littered all over the place in the KCM makes it hard to reuse the logic in the future
<apachelogger> i.e. someone would have to detangle it then, rather than me now
 * apachelogger afk for coffee break
<soee> :)
<Riddell> gosh KF5 alpha 1 next week
<yofel> btw
<yofel> !testers | 4.12.1 is done in ninjas for saucy
<ubottu> 4.12.1 is done in ninjas for saucy: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<yofel> works fine for me
<soee> Riddell: thats bad ? :)
<Riddell> more work! eek!
<Riddell> we need to clone sgclark 
<sgclark> I have a bunch ready waiting for kdoctools!
<Riddell> sgclark: sorry will get on it next
<Riddell> kf5 meeting in #kde-devel now should you be interested
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: tsk, should have been s/he's/here's/
<sgclark> ahh sorry
<soee> the current kernel 3.13 is stable or RC ?
<yofel> 3.13.0-5.20 is v3.13 according to the changelog
<Riddell> sgclark: what's the issue with kdoctools? the package in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages compiles fine
<sgclark> remember we had to change the kde5/apps data path, that one is compiled with bad path
<sgclark> in turn breaking everything
<Riddell> aah
<sgclark> Riddell: If a package has multiple .so files do I need to split it up or something? lintian exploded on KIO heh
<Riddell> sgclark: for shared libaries we generally make 1 package per library
<Riddell> for plugins we generally stick those in the library package that most suits it
<Riddell> plugins go into /usr/lib/*/kde5/
<Riddell> libraries in /usr/lib/*/libfoo.so
<Riddell> sgclark: pastebin the file list if you want a review
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6792288/
<sgclark> Riddell: so just add all the extra packages in control right?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes, 4 different lib packages
<Riddell> sgclark: but only 1 -dev needed
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<Riddell> and maybe a kio-plugins for usr/lib/*/kde5/* and usr/lib/*/qt5/*
<Riddell> what's in usr/bin ?
<sgclark> Riddell: kcookiejar5 kmailservice ktelenetservice executables
<Riddell> so I think 1 package with the plugins and share files and the binaries
<Riddell> not sure what to call it though
<Riddell> kio-kioslaves ?
<Riddell> kio-slaves?
<Riddell> kio-plugins ?
<Riddell> we have kdesdk-kio-plugins from kde4
<sgclark> lets stick with kf5kio-plugins then
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> sgclark: new kdoctools uploaded
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> your package wasn't synced to the ppa so I just changed the install path from the one in the ppa
<Riddell> sgclark: your kpty package should have the build-deps updated for the ones that were renamed libfoo5-dev to libfoo-dev
 * Riddell does so#
<BluesKaj> had to revert to the 3.13.0-4-generic kernel, splash screen process froze at the hdd icon on the 3.13.0-5-generic kernel
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get this "exclude" syntax from somewhere? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6792344/
<BluesKaj> the default  Air and Elarun Splash Screen that is
<sgclark> Riddell: copyright helper
<Riddell> sgclark: ok I've not seen that before but I assume it knows what it's doing
<Riddell> sgclark: kpty uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: ty, kcompletion was not installing dev files because the install file was icorrectly named
<Riddell> sgclark: kcompletion uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: ty very much
<Riddell> ooh new isos!
<Riddell> !testers | alpha 2 candidates
<ubottu> alpha 2 candidates: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<soee> cool, sadly for me lightdm not working :/
<Riddell> soee: on the images?
<soee> Riddell: no didnt test images
<sgclark> Riddell: what was the error on kpty?
<lordievader> Using kvm to test is fine right?
<lordievader> Test Alpha2 I mean.
<Riddell> sgclark: build-depens libkf5ki18n5-dev -> libkf5ki18n-dev
<Riddell> and for widgetcore5
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh ok, that keeps biting me, sorry
<Riddell> lordievader: yes that's all useful
<lordievader> Ok great :D
<sgclark> Riddell: something is going on with kcoreaddons amd64 build on PPA. It fails a test, I ran it here on pbuilder and everything passes and builds. not sure what to do now
<Riddell> is that the one which moans about /root/.ssh ?
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> and I have depnds on it so holding me up :(
<Riddell> it seems to only fail sometimes
<Riddell> and pass other times
<Riddell> in the PPA builder
<Riddell> mm it gets a timeout
<Riddell> the build log shows it actually does get the signal sent but it still timesout
<Riddell> well probably easiest if we just disable that test :(
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded with test disabled
<jussi> Riddell: glad you like them. hope they stick nicely
<jussi> even with the tax, for that quality it was pretty decently priced methinks.
<jussi> apachelogger: Im under the influence of drugs/medication at the moment - Im hoping to get that activities thing done once Im better. but if someone else has nothign to do and can do it, I really dont mind
<Riddell> jussi: a nice addition to this laptop
<jussi> :=)
<sgclark> Riddell: thank you, I donn't see it scheduled for a build, how long does that usually take?
<Riddell> sgclark: I made a typo during upload, trying again
<sgclark> Riddell: ok :)
<Riddell> usually takes < 5 minutes I think
<sgclark> Riddell: kconfigwidgets is ready for you, alot depend on this one.
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> sgclark: needs build-dep on libkf5codecs-dev
<sgclark> Riddell: hmm it does
<sgclark> Riddell: it is listed in control file, not sure what you mean
<Riddell> sgclark: oh yes, ignore me
<sgclark> lol ok
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely, uploaded!
<sgclark> thanks!
<sgclark> Riddell: kwindowsystem update, removed the 5 from the dev binary
<sgclark> Riddell: kdbusaddons as well removed 5 from -dev package
<sgclark> Riddell: knotification for after kwindowsystem for dependency
<sgclark> Riddell: again for kcrash
<sgclark> Riddell: ^^ kwallet_framework
<lordievader> Riddell: Alpha2 installs nicely on KVM :)
<Riddell> lordievader: great
<Riddell> sgclark: thanks, I think I'll have to get to them tomorrow, off out not
<sgclark> Riddell: no problem
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: lordievader can I test the images in a VM?
<lordievader> ahoneybun_: Jup, tested here with KVM. Starting to like KVM :)
<ahoneybun_> sweet
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: want me to make a banner for the 14.04 release?
<ahoneybun_> lordievader: where are the images?
<ahoneybun_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/ just alpha 1
<lordievader> ahoneybun_: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun_> lordievader: very nice page full of great info
<BluesKaj> ok the new alpha2 default kernel is 3.13.0-5-generic?
<BluesKaj> I don't install dailies, just update/upgrade and dist-upgrade, assuming that should be sufficient 
<soee> BluesKaj: yes i had this update today
<soee> to 3.13.0-5
<BluesKaj> soee, yeah, i have it on kubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> testing gnome3 just for fun, guess I'm getting bored :)
<BluesKaj> still not my cup of tea though
<soee> :)
<soee> i left that part behind me like 2 years ago, i switched to gnome, different distros and in  the end
<soee> always back to Kubuntu
<soee> simply the best kde distro 
<BluesKaj> kde is so much more flexible configuration-wise than unity and gnome. I really don't understand the kind of loyalty it has 
<BluesKaj> gnome that is
<BluesKaj> unity is alost cause IMO, it's really quite hopeless
<ahoneybun_> I like the design in GNOME 3 but the feature are so low
<ahoneybun_> *features
<BluesKaj> yeah, not enough to keep me using it as a main desktop
<BluesKaj> I'm too used to kde to change now 
<soee> i wonder how the next version will work based on kf5
<BluesKaj> kf5 looks like an interesting project, has anyone tried to implement it along with the Qt5 release the other day
<BluesKaj> ?
 * ahoneybun_ is going to test the new alpha in a vm as soon as it downloads
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: do report any results on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/310/builds/61646/testcases
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-22
<ahoneybun_> for ubiquity bugs where on launchpad should I report them?
<ahoneybun_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1271390
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1271390 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[ubiquity-frontend-kde] Incorrect version number in installer slideshow" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun_> should I take screenshots of the ubiquity installer in the alpha2 for the docs or wait for at least a beta?
<ahoneybun_> away
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fwiw I did a install on Saturday and everything went fine
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1271423] kwin requires libwayland-egl.so @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1271423 (by Uqbar)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shadeslayer> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey shadeslayer, how are you doing?
<shadeslayer> good
<shadeslayer> you?
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<apachelogger> yo
<lordievader> Hey apachelogger, how are you doing?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Bug Squishing 😱 | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.12.1 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs https://tinyurl.com/ovfcj78 | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
<apachelogger> lordievader: many sleepy I am ;)
<mikhas> apachelogger, have you said your prayer to the God of Caffeine yet?
<mikhas> apachelogger, how you personally like trello?
<mikhas> *do
<apachelogger> nope, still very much work in progress
<apachelogger> mikhas: love the trello
<mikhas> oh cool
<mikhas> would have thought you deeply reject it
<shadeslayer> hm, server teams want to drop openjdk from main to universe :/
<apachelogger> it's very flexible, that's all that counts for me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so after dropping offical java support we now drop non-official java support? 
<shadeslayer> yeah :/
<shadeslayer> The reasoning seems to be ETOOMUCHWORK
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-January/037991.html
<mikhas> apachelogger, deep answer, thanks ;-)
<apachelogger> mikhas: well, there really isn't anything else to say :P
<mikhas> no I understand that, and you already thanked you for your brevity
<mikhas> *I
 * shadeslayer likes the satisfaction of moving things from Doing to Done
<mikhas> I love short clear answers.
<mikhas> yeah, does the kanban effect feel real?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's from scrum-ishy boards in general though
<apachelogger> mikhas: exactly
<shadeslayer> mikhas: it does
<mikhas> cool
<apachelogger> anyway, afk for coffee
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go triage some bugs please :P
<shadeslayer> I was going to go lunch :(
<shadeslayer> but ok
<mikhas> triage bugs about the quality of your lunch then
<mikhas> apachelogger didn't specify the bugtracker =p
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> currently lunch is non existent
<mikhas> can you reproduce?
<shadeslayer> ask again tomorrow
<shadeslayer> only reproducible between 12 PM to 2 PM
<mikhas> have you tried to apply any workarounds?
<mikhas> how often does this bug happen?
<shadeslayer> yeah, mum.patch and food.patch fix the issue
<mikhas> both together or just one?
<shadeslayer> both separately :)
<mikhas> I mean, does each patch separately fix the issue?
<mikhas> oh cool
<mikhas> let's go with mum.patch then, it's easier
<mikhas> *applied*
<mikhas> *fixed*
<shadeslayer> :D
<mikhas> status is now resolved fix, thanks!
<shadeslayer> cheers!
<jussi> o/
<shadeslayer> hola jussi
<jussi> heya shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> hm, choqok has no translations /o\
<apachelogger> mikhas: sure, I did, lunchpad :O
<mikhas> :-D
<apachelogger> very lovely amd64 is still oversized
<apachelogger> oh, right, someone needs to upload new language-pack-*
<apachelogger> though I am not actually sure that will free enough space
<apachelogger> "gtk3 look is set to unconfigured (unsure)"
<apachelogger> some bug report that must be 
<apachelogger> allee: you are on bug 1266736?
<ubottu> bug 1266736 in skanlite (Ubuntu) "Please update skanlite to 1.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266736
 * apachelogger wonders why kubuntu-bugs is subbed to xplante :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1257675
<ubottu> bug 1257675 in kubuntu-firefox-installer (Ubuntu) "please remove kubuntu-firefox-install source & binary from trusty" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257675
<Riddell> apachelogger: isn't that your task? :)
<Riddell> !testers | lots more alpha 2 testing needed!
<ubottu> lots more alpha 2 testing needed!: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<lordievader> Riddell: Will see if I can do more testing this afternoon/evening.
<kfunk> oh. what's the reasoning for the move to firefox?
<Riddell> kfunk: it brings me much sadness but rekonq had various bugs that made it unusable with no fix in sight
<jarkko> Riddell: alpha 2?
<Riddell> jarkko: candidates need testing!
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/310/builds
<jarkko> Riddell: what is needed
<Riddell> download a kubuntu image and install it in one of the methods so you can tick the tested box
<jarkko> so you need to install that...
<Riddell> yes (can be on a virtual machine)
<jarkko> well i could try virtual machine
<kfunk> i see, conceivable. not that I bemoan the loss of rekonq, it's always been not that useful to me personally because of minor annoyances
<jarkko> i am downloading kubuntu iso
<jarkko> takes time
<Riddell> kfunk: alas I think everyone else felt the same
<Riddell> jarkko: we have all day :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am no archive admin....
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh remove from archive?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you have a look at whether choqok has the right l10n setup?
<shadeslayer> I don't see any po dir in the source
<shadeslayer> nor in CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> kfunk: alas I think everyone else felt the same
<Riddell> kfunk: alas I think everyone else felt the same09:55 < Riddell> download a kubuntu image and install it in one of the methods so you can tick the tested box
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> I do dislike this laptop, how does anyone use a touchpad?
<kfunk> wtf
<kfunk> :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: talk to the debian maintainer and ask him how the hell he generates tarballs
<yofel> because debians choqok_1.4.orig.tar.xz has nothing to do with the official choqok-1.4.tar.xz
<yofel> esp. translation wise
<yofel> FWIW, debian 686983 is getting no attention either
<ubottu> Debian bug 686983 in choqok "choqok: The Choqok package does not include any language pack/locale files (.mo files)." [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/686983
<Riddell> consider repackaging with the real tar
<shadeslayer> http://choqok.gnufolks.org/download/ > 404
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sounds very wrong then?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: write me a card, today be bugs day, not l10n day
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choqok/+bug/1170609
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1170609 in choqok (Ubuntu) "No french translation for choqok 1.3 in kubuntu 13.04 although it is translated in french" [Medium,Triaged]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1271423 == bug 1206371 ?
<ubottu> bug 1271423 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kwin requires libwayland-egl.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271423
<ubottu> bug 1206371 in libhybris (Ubuntu) "kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206371
<apachelogger> reports of course do not describe what they see, that would be too helpful in identifying duplicates....
<apachelogger> bug 593117 ohmy
<ubottu> bug 593117 in kfloppy (Ubuntu) "KFloppy will not format floppy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593117
<apachelogger> soooo
<apachelogger> Riddell: what exactly am I supposed to do with these bugs?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: steal it from suse? https://build.opensuse.org/package/show?project=openSUSE%3A13.1&package=choqok
<Riddell> apachelogger: kfloppy?  close them as unsupported?
<apachelogger> Riddell: how is it unsupported?
<apachelogger> upstream releases it regularly, debian releases it regularly, we release it regularly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: most certainly looks like it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: checking
<apachelogger> ALSO
<apachelogger> I am pondering on making kwin conflict libhybris
<apachelogger> since apparently whoever is working on it doesn't give a shit that it breaks kwin
<mgraesslin> or fixing libhybris?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: indeed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why do users have libhybris anyway
<apachelogger> because of ubuntu phablet
<apachelogger> and/or mir
<shadeslayer> is it even supposed to be installed on desktops?
<mgraesslin> nevertheless doesn't make sense on a normal system
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not by default, no
<apachelogger> but you know how users are
<shadeslayer> Install all the packages!
<apachelogger> ah let's install this here package I hear about on omgubuntu
<apachelogger> let's install it!
<apachelogger> oh noe! shit is broken!
<apachelogger> better report a bug >:@
<apachelogger> localepurge is an equally shitty package
<apachelogger> breaks kde localization in every form and fashion
<apachelogger> and basically comes with a disclaimr "yo, we no support no nothing, if stuff breaks it be your fault"
<apachelogger> which begs to ask why exactly it is in the archive to begin with
<apachelogger> of course it comes from debian so the question is moot as the answer is "because!"
 * apachelogger sighs a bit and goes back to bugs
 * mgraesslin passes my X11 tasks to apachelogger, so that he knows what real fun is
<apachelogger> noooooooooooooooooo
<shadeslayer> too late
<apachelogger> ohohoho, talking about tasks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: upstream are dicussing dropping it
<apachelogger> anyone fancys writing a webpage for bug management?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dropping what?
<Riddell> kfloppy
<Riddell> oh that was ment for apachelogger 
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: upstream re discussing dropping it
<apachelogger> the list on launchpad is getting terribad what with our influx of packages
<apachelogger> Riddell: I know, I threw my thoughts at that... it doesn't help me right now though because right now it ducktypes to supported
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I know right :/
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/390226
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 390226 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Make KDE Get Hot New Stuff button labels consistent" [Low,Triaged]
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://sourceforge.net/projects/choqok/files/Choqok/ has the tar
<shadeslayer> much old, such wonder
<yofel> but that 404 is weird, it worked for me minutes ago @_@
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> BluesKaj: more testing needed for alpha 2 :)
<BluesKaj> hi Riddell. yeah I'm there :)
<BluesKaj> still waking up here
<Riddell> lovely :)
<shadeslayer> aaarggghhhhh
<shadeslayer> Firefox is broken
<BluesKaj> slight insomnia, but a nap later this aft will help
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, how?
<shadeslayer> save changes button missing : http://i.imgur.com/RGnSPF0.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: arguably it could be launchpad which is broken
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1257316 ... MM1 is in proposed I think
<ubottu> bug 1257316 in libnm-qt (Ubuntu) "Please update libnm-qt to 0.9.8.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257316
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that happens if your comment window becomes too big
<yofel> shadeslayer: isn't it there? just.... really small?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, it goes below another frame or sth
<yofel> :/
<shadeslayer> when you resize the comment window
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually that is launchpad
<apachelogger> because chrome supported resizering since forever
<apachelogger> and launchpad was all like "yeah, we only support firefox"
<apachelogger> and now firefox support it
<apachelogger> and now launchpad is broken everywhere
<apachelogger> </story of bit rot>
<apachelogger> Riddell: what to do https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-facebook
<Riddell> apachelogger: it still works doesn't it?
<Riddell> I'm sure I tested it recently and found it still useful
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, it has bugs, what do I do with the bugs?
<apachelogger> also what do we do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-quickaccess
<Riddell> if there's an upstream send them upstream, if not we live with them?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: define live with them please?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1201180] Pressing power button turns off the PC ignoring the presence of another session manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1201180 (by Marco Trevisan (Treviño))
<Riddell> apachelogger: keep them in launchpad in the knowledge they're unlike to get triaged or fixed?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well that doesn't sound helpful to anyone :/
<Riddell> I can't think of a better idea
<Riddell> all projects have bugs they acknowledge are unlikely to get fixed
<apachelogger> sure, we are talking about having bugs that we know won't ever get fixed, because the software they are in is unmaintained
<apachelogger> there's a difference between "please add streaming from imap to phonon" and "please fix resize bug in unmaintained plasmoid #1"
<apachelogger> fromer has insaaaaaaaaaaaanely low priority, latter simply won't happen because it's unmaintained and not even umaintained by us but unmaintained by someone else
<apachelogger> it's bascially something we did not handle in our bug triage spec way back in lucid
<apachelogger> upstream-everything-that-is-upstream. but what do you do if there is no one to upstream to
<apachelogger> so I'll argue that we cannot 'live with them' because that is against the policy
<apachelogger> and the point of the policy is to prevent us piling up stuff we will not ever be able to fix...
<Riddell> close them then?
<apachelogger> so really IMO the two options are either remove the package and close the bugs as unfortunately no longer maintained; or not remove the package and close the bug as unfortunately no longer maintained but we still keep the package around because aside from the minor issues the software is still plenty useful
<apachelogger> former is the correct thing to do, latter is generally nicer but puts more work on the triagers
<apachelogger> (triagers = me :'<)
<Riddell> somehow it seems worse to close the bugs if we still have the software with the bugs
<apachelogger> they are not our bugs
<Riddell> so I'd still vote for keeping them open as long as we have the software package
<jarkko> what mesa version is suggested 14.04
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's agaisnt the policy, they are not our bugs
<apachelogger> policy says we do not track !our bugs unless they are actually valuable to us (>= medium impact)
<Riddell> apachelogger: so close them
<apachelogger> right, what do we make the policy though? :P
<Riddell> to close them but keep the package if we still want the package
<apachelogger> so when do we remove unmaintained software?
<Riddell> when it becomes not useful
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> I'd argue kfloppy is in that state
<Riddell> but facebook plasmoid is still useful
<apachelogger> I'd agree
<apachelogger> need something more than 'useful' though
<apachelogger> not sure we can have something more, but we should ^^
<apachelogger> I mean, in terms of defining 'useful'
 * apachelogger gets some more coffee
<lordievader> Isn't useful not very dependent on the person? Just my two cents.
<apachelogger> that's the problem :P
<apachelogger> the facebook is not useful to me, it is probably useful in the grand scheme of things
<apachelogger> (though it is python so personally I think it doesn't need a package to begin with)
<apachelogger> (someone should redo it in ECMAscript ;))
<apachelogger> Riddell: I created a card to figure this out
<shadeslayer> can someone try and reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/954012 with 14.04 + external screens?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 954012 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Task Manager Widget on secondary monitor not minimising application when primary minor running a full window application" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have any closing thoughts on the milou thread btw?
<shadeslayer> I do not have one at the moment
<apachelogger> oterhwise I am going to postpone it to 14.10
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: isn't that upstream?
<apachelogger> reads very upstream to me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, but I don't if still reproducable
<Riddell> apachelogger: it is to my great reget that I've not properly read it :(  but it seems like it'll be uncertain while nepomuk is going through a transition so best postpone
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ask on the bug? ;)
<Riddell> awooga, canonical will fund me to fo to fosdem
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah ...
<apachelogger> Riddell: summary is that baloo is coming so the entire milou business would depend on 4.13 being adopted and of sensible quality ... plus we might want to try something more daring in replacing krunner with milou
<apachelogger> (i.e. if we were to adopt it now we'd have two applications doing the same thing more or less, so that's bad)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can't test until tomorrow, if you remember to poke me tomorrow I'll do it
<shadeslayer> ack
<Riddell> apachelogger: bigger question is how do we decide on 4.12 vs 4.13
<Riddell> I'm tempted to go for 4.13
<apachelogger> Riddell: upstream says 4.13
<shadeslayer> we still support Quantal -.-
<yofel> I think even from us we have like +some, -0
<yofel> for 4.13
<apachelogger> as I outlined in the thread, I'd go for 4.13
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm waiting for more opinions
<shadeslayer> on the other thread you started
<shadeslayer> to which only Albert replied
<apachelogger> if shit falls on our heads we can quickly swap back to 4.12
<shadeslayer> how so?
<yofel> XreallyY? ^^
<yofel> would be fun to release with that ^^
<shadeslayer> bah :/
<shadeslayer> but tbh there isn't a prettier solution to this
<shadeslayer> if we only release 4.13 to PPA's I doubt it'll get enough testers
<shadeslayer> then shit will fall all over the place at release time
<shadeslayer> ( if we proceed to push 4.13 to the archive 3 weeks before release )
<yofel> it'll probably do that anyway, but at least we can say we did our best to test it
<shadeslayer> yofel: but we might be able to contain stuff if things break near release
<Riddell> sounds like 4.13 is the way to go, anyone want to send an e-mail to make it official?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe give it till end of this week for more people to reply on the kde-release ml?
<shadeslayer> lol
<Riddell> ok although I suspect upstream don't have too much of an opinion, it's really a distro problem
<yofel> do we file an FFE? Or build git snapshots before FF just to get it in? ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/Uft24Pe.png
<Riddell> file a FFe I think
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you like spotify so far?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm being drawn in, I'm becoming a victim of capitalism, I've even got a smartphone now
<Riddell> (finally found a waterproof smartphone)
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: which one?
<Riddell> but yeah it's nice
<Riddell> sony xperia acor running android 4.1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug 1171238 looks like it's crashing in KCups?
<ubottu> bug 1171238 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop randomely crashes - but only on 64 bit." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171238
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: isn't that the crash for which I wanted a new qt?
<shadeslayer> I don't know :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think it crashes in qtscript tho
<shadeslayer> which bug is it ?
<shadeslayer> ( the qtscript crash )
<apachelogger> dunno, see mailing list
<apachelogger> did you make a backport of qt btw?
<shadeslayer> I did not
<shadeslayer> can do now
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> those backtraces are utter shit
<shadeslayer> gdb :/
<apachelogger> no, noob
<apachelogger> comment 5 is a differnet backtrace altogether
<apachelogger> no crash indication though in the frames
<apachelogger> and since he did not include that information comment 5 is useless
<apachelogger> however most likely unrelated
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: close invalid tell him to use drkonqi for reporting bugs...
<apachelogger> comment 2 has a corrupted stack most likely
<apachelogger> comment 4 is the qtscript thing from the list I think
<apachelogger> comment 5 may be cups, or no crash at all
<apachelogger> all 3 different anyway, so that report is 3 reports and we don't do meta-reports anyway, so closing it is the right course of action regardless
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> god : 1200523
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/982889
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 982889 in xorg-server-lts-quantal (Ubuntu Precise) "X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver" [Undecided,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<shadeslayer> "  Cannot access memory at address 0x6"
<shadeslayer> on 1230025
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> workspace bugs are fun
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> just noticed arch is i386
<shadeslayer> can't even use coredump on my machine
<shadeslayer> stupid apport failed as well
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please make bugs public unless they are meant to be private
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looks like the stack exploded though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, I'll just ask LP to retrace again, if it still fails I'll make it public
<apachelogger> also https://launchpadlibrarian.net/151394991/Disassembly.txt is fishy
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> it's probably veromix :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> too bad, no veromix loaded
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: discard
<apachelogger> that was for 4.11.1, saucy relased with .2
<apachelogger> whatever the cause, unless he can reproduce it we don't really care :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1184105 needs to be discarded as well?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1184105 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "package plasma-widgets-workspace 4:4.10.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.notifications/contents/ui/JobDelegate.qml', which is also in package kde-workspace-data 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2.1" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fixed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: unless you find a dup 
<shadeslayer> ah okay
 * shadeslayer marks as such
<apachelogger> rule of thumb for conflicts: not for the present devel series && not for ppa && no dups = fixed
<shadeslayer> yofel: bug 649721 , we don't ship byte compiled files do we?
<ubottu> bug 649721 in Kubuntu PPA "kajongg: python source is not byte compiled at installation" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649721
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how does one byte compile at install time?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: um, for what?
<Riddell> you write a postinst script if you're talking about packaging
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-buildsystem/2010-September/007376.html
<Riddell> oh dh_pythonX will do that
<Riddell> it'll install to an obscure directory then at install time link to the file from /usr/lib/python2.7 and /usr/lib/python3.3 and do the byte compile (or something like that)
<shadeslayer> aha
<Riddell> trouble with python debhelper scripts is there's so many to choose from I always forget which one is the flavour of the month
<shadeslayer> --compile-all is what I need?
<Riddell> where?
<Riddell> dh --with python  isn't it?
<mitya57> --with python2
<mitya57> (or python3)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I meant isn't dh_pythonX --compile-all what I need to call in the postinst script
<mitya57> You don't need to do anything with postinst manually, dh_python2 will take care of that
<shadeslayer> ah
<Riddell> right, let debhelper do it for you
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you did put  "dh = --with=python2" in rules
 * shadeslayer marks fix released
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+builds?build_state=building
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and saucy please :P
<apachelogger> <3
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug 1142636 is similar :P
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1142636 could not be found
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and bug 542856 for your pleasure plz
<ubottu> bug 542856 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "gdm has entry for kde but kde is not fully installed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542856
<ghostcube> meh still no kdeconnect 0.4.2 for ubuntu?
<ghostcube> :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh yes, why did I assign that to me? :O
 * Riddell has an android phone now and using kdeconnect is on his todo now
<shadeslayer> we have 0.4.2
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect/0.4.2-1
<shadeslayer> it be FTBFS
<apachelogger> lovely
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you might want to migrate from kdeconnect-kde to kdeconnect ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is bug 1065930 still valid?
<ubottu> bug 1065930 in qapt (Ubuntu) "Prompt to install stuff like flash should be disabled on the live-cd" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065930
<apachelogger> I was rather under the impression that we disbale the notificationhelper via casper
 * Riddell notes there's still bits of 4.12.1 in proposed if anyone wants to investigate why
<shadeslayer> no clue, need to check
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you going to deprecate printer-applet upstream?
<shadeslayer> Can someone upl http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kdeconnect_0.4.2-1ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> <- no keys
<Riddell> apachelogger: how?
<yofel> shadeslayer: was just curious what you did, but:
<yofel> curl: (22) The requested URL returned error: 404 Not Found
<yofel> dget: curl kdeconnect_0.4.2-1ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kdeconnect_0.4.2-1ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz failed
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> wrong debian.tar
<shadeslayer> yofel: try again
<apachelogger> Riddell: write to release-team@ ... get the repository moved to unmaintained
<yofel> shadeslayer: the test doesn't work?
<apachelogger> !info libspectre
<ubottu> Package libspectre does not exist in saucy
<shadeslayer> yofel: we've disabled tests all across the board
<apachelogger> !info libspectre-dev
<ubottu> libspectre-dev (source: libspectre): Library for rendering PostScript documents - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.7-2 (saucy), package size 33 kB, installed size 149 kB
<yofel> yeah, probably no point to enable it just here
<apachelogger> I really wonder why we are subscribed to so many unrelated packages
<Riddell> apachelogger: it is in unmaintained https://projects.kde.org/projects/unmaintained/printer-applet/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so 1065930 is fixed
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: indeed, nevermind
<apachelogger> just need to kick it out of kubuntu-bugs and close the bugs
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to apachelogger.
<shadeslayer> yofel: the big issue is that kdelibs installs some sort of test framework that is missing
<shadeslayer> yofel: causing tests to fail everywhere
<yofel> no, it's the tests not being compiled because we turned that off
<yofel> but 'make test' doesn't check for that
<yofel> so you would have to do something like if(KDE4_BUILD_TESTS) add_subdirectory(tests) endif in CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> why upstream doesn't do that is beyond me
<apachelogger> most confusing thing ever, totally bit me when creating libkubuntu....
 * shadeslayer likes how cirrus graphics on KVM completely screw up Kubuntu
<yofel> I would really like to know why they do that ^ actually
<yofel> it worked in the past
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I have to pass -vga std now
<yofel> unity looks even worse ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> good to know
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I started amarok and no notification to install packages
<shadeslayer> so it's fixed
<Riddell> waa, why can't I copy wiki pages
<Riddell> is anyone able to copy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha1/Kubuntu to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha2/Kubuntu ?
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> the wonders of moinmoin
<shadeslayer> mitya57: Riddell: do you have a clue as to where I can find the compiled files?
<Riddell> shadeslayer:  /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ ?
<mitya57> shadeslayer: for python2? in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/$(your_module)/*.pyc
<shadeslayer> and dh_python2 scans recursively?
<mitya57> Yes
<shadeslayer> because there is no  /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/kajongg
<mitya57> Ah, right, because that's a private module
<mitya57> look at /usr/share/kde4/apps/kajongg/*pyc
<shadeslayer> already did
<shadeslayer> nothing
 * Riddell out
<mitya57> Let me look
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do we do with bug 1069498, it has a patch, it's fixed in some really old KDE version
<ubottu> bug 1069498 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KWin shows tearing despite of VSync" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069498
<shadeslayer> mitya57: thx
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: SRU?
<shadeslayer> but I doubt there'll be anyone for verification
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, screw SRUs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tell him to use PPA :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> 12.10 is eol anyway, no
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> April 2014 no?
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> anyway, afk for 30 minutes or so
<mitya57> shadeslayer: kajongg has a non-standard layout (i.e. no __init__.py), so you either need to change that or use --compile-all
<mitya57> i.e:
<mitya57> override_dh_python2:
<mitya57>        dh_python2 --compile-all
<ghostcube> shadeslayer: yeah i've seen this but its not build 
<ghostcube> will wait till its done :D
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: huh?
<ghostcube> the page you posted the link there is no usable build. all failed afaik
<ghostcube> for kdeconnect :)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> well, someone needs to upload my fix
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kdeconnect_0.4.2-1ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> so cold
<shadeslayer> kubotu: weather gurgaon
<apachelogger> you cannot imagine how much it pisses me off when a changelog doesn't contain any useful information whatsoever
<apachelogger> * Touched control file, I might have changed it, or maybe not.
<apachelogger> and that shit even predates bzr branches
<apachelogger> :@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<apachelogger> right that does it
<apachelogger> the entire delta goes away
<apachelogger> akonadi has like 4 differences to debian, 2 have no origin, not in the changelog not in bzr, they are just there, nobdy knows why
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: Good morning! seems I slept in lol
<Riddell> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: thank you   for getting those packages :) more  coming in shortly
<Riddell> how's this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<ghostcube> hmm sudo do-release-upgrade -d did the trick for me .. is there anything special for the kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade?
<Riddell> it's just a 1 line script to run the same
<apachelogger> Riddell: there was a new feature or change or something
<apachelogger> Riddell: improved usability in usb-creator
<Riddell> apachelogger: anything good to screenshot?
<apachelogger> just the main view really
<apachelogger> were subtile changes ... like actually auto-selecting a manually added image and smarter spacing of the columns
<apachelogger> talking about smarter, smarter: do you still maintain kvkbd or should we throw it out in favor of some other vkbd (I seem to recall that there is a plasmoid or something)
<smarter> oh hai
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh and the bug list probably needs updating ^^
<smarter> I'd recommend using the plasmoid, yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh oh oh, and please note that the tiny version of screenshots have a uniform size now :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: must be 350px wide
<smarter> kvkbd was removed from kubuntu-desktop a while ago
<apachelogger> full size screenshot can have any size, the 350px thing is just so that the table is not layed out all over the place
<apachelogger> smarter: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvkbd still in the archive though
<apachelogger> and has bug reports ;)
<smarter> right, well it's not maintained so feel free to nuke it
<smarter> I don't know how good the plasmoid is though
<smarter> (or if it's maintained)
<Riddell> smarter!
<Riddell> you should get into alpha 2 candidate testing smarter, you'd enjoy it
<apachelogger> smarter: putting down a task to look into it
<Riddell> or maybe KF5 packaging
<smarter> hi Riddell :)
<smarter> I'm kinda busy with other stuff currently
 * smarter has been hacking on libav/ffmpeg recently
 * Riddell adds usb-creator on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<Riddell> smarter: elite!
<smarter> also, am I the one who is driven crazy by KMail often popping up dialogs or flooding my notification area about broken connections and stuff like that?
<sgclark> Riddell: kservice is ready for you, important one
<jarkko> guys i got a questin
<smarter> like, when I resume from suspend
<jarkko> question
<jarkko> i got logitech gamebad
<jarkko> and logitech keyboard
<jarkko> both has small usb receiver
<jarkko> do you know if its possible to use only 1 receiver to use both?
<Riddell> smarter, jarkko: I guess nobody here knows, try in a support channel
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload choqok?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> I mean
<shadeslayer> kdeconnect
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kdeconnect_0.4.2-1ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't think so, did you ask me to?
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, could you review http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-frameworks-devel/2014-January/009917.html
<shadeslayer> If I understand it correctly, they want to remove the full legal text?
<shadeslayer> Won't that go against the entire point of having COPYING* files?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't think he's saying that but I'll try to talk to alexmerry tomorrow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: We would
<apachelogger> (have to) keep COPYING and COPYING.LIB regardless.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, but atleast that's what I understood from the email
<shadeslayer> that they want to drop those infavor of pointing to a link
<shadeslayer> that has the license
<Riddell> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<shadeslayer> again, not sure, which is why I asked you
<Riddell> shadeslayer: tsk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: drat
<shadeslayer> wait
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not how I read it anyway
<apachelogger> ditching LICENSE and AUTHORS, supposedly the files containing a list of all copyright holders and all licenses
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, maybe I'm mis-interpretting
<apachelogger> which really is pointless information 
<apachelogger> surely not a bad idea to point out that COPYING* cannot go away for legal reasons
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dget 
<shadeslayer> I mean, updated :_)
 * apachelogger updates shadeslayer
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<shadeslayer> I don't have enough power to be updated
<ovidiu-florin> I want to debug kmail. what would be the debug packages that I need to install 
<ovidiu-florin> there is no kmail-dev
<shadeslayer> too much power diverted to thinking about DAC's and whether  I really need one
<apachelogger> whatever happend to Alessandro Ghersi
 * ovidiu-florin is not sure if there should be a kmail-dev
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: kdepim-dbg
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: kdepim-dbg kdepimlibs-dbg akonadi-dbg to be more precise
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have a DAC
<apachelogger> depending on what needs debugging
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does it have to do with prn?
<shadeslayer> yes
<ovidiu-florin> thank you apachelogger
<shadeslayer> if your prn uses FLAC for audio streams and you have hi fidelity equipment to hear prn
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so what's a DAC then?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: digital to analog converter
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that thing that outputs sound :P
<shadeslayer> that comes before the speakers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E10-Wzmacniacz-USB_DAC-S%C3%85%C2%82uchawkowy/dp/B005VO7LG6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390396363&sr=8-1&keywords=Fiio+E10
 * apachelogger scratches had and wonders about the point
<apachelogger> but no, I do not
<lordievader> Putting a digital signal on speakers is not very pleasant.
<shadeslayer> apparently, regular laptop dac's are not powerful enough to drive my 50 ohm impedance headphones
<shadeslayer> which is why they do not sound optimal
<shadeslayer> hence you need one of those ^^ 
<shadeslayer> a E10 can drive upto 300 ohm impedance speakers/headphones
<apachelogger> totally falling asleep I am
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so what's the question good for? :P
<shadeslayer> was just curious if you had one
<apachelogger> I do have other things tho....
<BluesKaj> most headphones and speakers used to be 8 ohms
<BluesKaj> most still are afaik 
<apachelogger> bug 900705 
<ubottu> bug 900705 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Installation of "kubuntu-full" breaks desktop effects on intel graphics hardware" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/900705
<apachelogger> no clue what to do
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 820491
<ubottu> bug 820491 in kubuntu-netbook-default-settings (Ubuntu) "KMail missing from search and launch" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820491
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, the libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental package fixed the desktop effects problem here with the Intel i915 driver
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: that's not on kubuntu-full is it?
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, i didn't install kubuntu-full. if that's some kind of meta-package
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, usb-creator-kde not so good with --iso flag "An unhandled exception occurred:
<Riddell> 'QDialog' object has no attribute 'insert_label'"
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, it's not on kubuntu-full , the experimental mesa package is in the 14.04 repos
<Riddell> hmm, and not so good in general "Failed: Error setting partition flags on /dev/sdb2: Command-line `sfdisk --change-id "/dev/sdb" 2 0x0c' exited with non-zero exit status 1: 
<Riddell> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util sfdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted."
<Riddell> apachelogger: did it work for you?
<apachelogger> Riddell: worked on saucy
<apachelogger> Riddell: your stick is GPT not MBR, supposedly usb-creator-common doesn't handle GPT
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, the only thing on this stick is the iso I copied with dd
<apachelogger> might be that the ISO is hybrid MBR/GPT... otherwise you couldn't boot it on UEFI-only system 
<BluesKaj> Riddell, start up disk creator worked here on a usb , the efi mode had to be enabled to boot it
<BluesKaj> and secure mode was disabled as well
<apachelogger> Riddell's fails when formatting the partitions
<apachelogger> not at boot
<Riddell> mm
<BluesKaj> oops
<apachelogger> https://plus.google.com/+GeeksfunBlogspot/posts/SaacofYh8Dh
<apachelogger> regarding the floppy topic from earlier :P
<apachelogger> since this morning I am writing a mail and add something like every half hour and every time I almost send it -.-
<apachelogger> my mind is weak :'(
<shadeslayer> <3
<apachelogger> http://qalculate.sourceforge.net/images/qalculate-gtk.png gtk looks so much better than qt :O
<shadeslayer> is that from fluffy 
<sgclark> wow that does look nice
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fluffy never had gtk theming
<shadeslayer> too bad
<ScottK> apachelogger: I thought that was fixed.
<ScottK> That is our problem, not upstream, however, if it's not.
<apachelogger> ScottK: how so though? doesn't upstream have kmail in the favs?
<ScottK> No, it has kontact, but we patched it to kmail for netbook, since the kontact U/I is a bit much for a small netbook screen.
<apachelogger> right
<ScottK> The problem was, IIRC, something about kmail vs. kmail2.
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you could confirm it's fixed that'd be lovely, otherwise I'll check tomorrow
<ScottK> Unlikely I can before then.
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> now where do I put a note so that I don't forget ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yo, bro, wanna be my PA? :P
<shadeslayer> no thx
<apachelogger> :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: use sticky notes and stick them to your screen
<apachelogger> my screen is already sticky, thanks very much
<shadeslayer> ew
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: coming to FOSDEM
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is that a question or a statement?
<shadeslayer> question, so sleepy ....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: coming to FOSDEM?
<apachelogger> so much spam
<Riddell> sgclark: kservice uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: wonderful thank you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't think coming to FOSDEM counts as spam
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and yeah, so much spam http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d5/Spam_with_cans.jpeg
<ScottK> Spam is delicious.
<manchicken> It is.
<ScottK> manchicken: Did you know there's a Spam museum near the Hormel factory in Minnesota?
<ScottK> There are snacks.
<ScottK> Best museum ever.
<manchicken> ScottK: Nice! That sounds like a museum worth going to.
<ScottK> It is.  Great for kids too.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but no, not coming to fosdem
<shadeslayer> ScottK: spam museum? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is that due to having too much spam and not having a PA?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: http://www.spam.com/spam-101/the-spam-museum
<apachelogger> yes, I have 300 years of email backlog
<apachelogger> also the boyfriend did not approve the trip
<ScottK> "You have to come here to experience this life-altering pure pork bliss for yourself. So pack the family car for a meat-packed day of fun at the Eighth Wonder Of The World: The SPAM® Museum."
<ScottK> I can attest to the pure pork bliss.
<apachelogger> http://www.spam.com/varieties/spam-oven-roasted-turkey
<apachelogger> omnomnom
<apachelogger> oh, btw, I create more email backlog by doing work because I in the end all the things I do to kubuntu bugs end up in my inbox ^^
<apachelogger> bug 1214467 :O
<ubottu> bug 1214467 in kscreen (Ubuntu) "Network installation fails on libkscreen1 package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214467
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/kscreen/KSC_Fake.so
<apachelogger> bummer
<apachelogger> smartboy broke it :'<
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fancy fixing that?
<shadeslayer> k
<apachelogger> totally tagged and milestoned
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw does this apply to 14.04 ?
<shadeslayer> because the last instance of libkscreen0 is  libkscreen0 | 0.0.92-0ubuntu0.1 | raring-updates/universe | amd64, armhf, i386, powerpc
<shadeslayer> which was superseeded
<apachelogger> shouldn't be a problem in 14.04
<apachelogger> still need it though because otherwise libkscreen2 will come around and people will forget about it again
<apachelogger> I mean, chances are it will be forgotten regardless, but then I get to actually rage at whoever forgot it :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when are you coming back to the past btw?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe 25th
<apachelogger> not booked yet?
<shadeslayer> no, depends on health of grand dad
<apachelogger> *nod*
<shadeslayer> if it gets worse, I might delay
<shadeslayer> so far it's improving, but they still haven't figured out what's wrong
<shadeslayer> uhm dude
<shadeslayer> Breaks: libkscreen0
<shadeslayer> Replaces: libkscreen0
<apachelogger> oh, I totally didn't see that
<shadeslayer> you should totally go to sleep
<shadeslayer> ;)
<apachelogger> I told you, my mind is weak today
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please be closing that bug, good sir
<shadeslayer> ack
<apachelogger> ktorrent bugs are a battle field
<apachelogger> bug 1174443
<ubottu> bug 1174443 in ktorrent (Ubuntu) "ktorrent 4.3.1 freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174443
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> makes me shrug, also a bit sad that I couldn't even tell that person one command that will likely give useful information
<apachelogger> life's a harsh mistress I tell ya
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/1058032
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1058032 in ktorrent (Ubuntu) "Cannot reopen popup windows, context menus, etc. after minimizing KTorrent" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> bug in unity
<shadeslayer> still reported against ktorrent xD
<apachelogger> yeah, there was some bug today that also was reported somewhere where it did not belong
<apachelogger> fwiw, it could also be a bug in the qt patchery
 * apachelogger ends bug triage for the day
<shadeslayer> well, I'll just assign it to Unity to see what they say
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Blue is the new Orange | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.12.1 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs https://tinyurl.com/ovfcj78 | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
<apachelogger> well then, dearies
<apachelogger> awesomest QA date on friday
<sgclark> Riddell: ktextwidgets ready for you
<apachelogger> LTS upgrade testerooo \o/
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ do you hold a stake in that?
<apachelogger> oh my, rest of the month is packed with QA
 * ScottK hasn't held stake in much of anything for the last month or two.  $work has been overwhelming.
<apachelogger> oh no, that's feb
<apachelogger> perhaps I should reshuffle that a bit
<apachelogger> ScottK: many works is a good thing I suppose :)
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Be careful what you ask for though, you may get it.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I plan on pushing new touchpad app tomorrow
<shadeslayer> if I can figure out releaseme
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: use the rewrite branch; see what I wrote in bluesystems channel when we last talked about it :P
<shadeslayer> I'm reasonably satisfied about strings and quality of the app
<apachelogger> less to figure out, possibly more bugs
<lordievader> For the iso testing: lvm without encryption no longer is a test case?
<shadeslayer> I don't think I have that much backlog for that channel, didn't you mention it eons ago
<apachelogger> lordievader: if it isn't on the tracker then it is not, no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, this month anyway
<lordievader> Ok, fine by me.
<apachelogger> because I only wrote the CLI for the rewrite branch on Jan2 or so
<apachelogger> a good 100 bugs triaged, lovely
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<apachelogger> hm, I might want to upload ubuntu-release-upgrader before LTS upgrade testing
<apachelogger> :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we might want to get it to remove krandr post upgrade
<apachelogger> also very silly... friday I worked nonstop on tasks to decrease the todo amount to 30 cards, now we are back up at 37 -.-
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> fwiw we still don't have a new ktp
<shadeslayer> need to work on that too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it doesn't remove it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't know, I haven't checked
<shadeslayer> but it /should/ is what I'm saying
<apachelogger> didn't notice it in the random test I did some days ago
<apachelogger> then again I did not check explicitly ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
 * shadeslayer will check once he has better internets in Barcelona
<apachelogger> internetz with prn quality we call that
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> I have 2Mbps here, which is enough for prn :P
<apachelogger> not for 3d HD
<sgclark> Riddell: kemoticons also ready
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_, valorie: do you have docs&l10n export figured out btw?
<apachelogger> would rather like a test tarball at some point
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think that's called real life
<shadeslayer> the internets doesn't have enough bandwidth for real life
<apachelogger> not that we notice problems  2 weeks before release
<shadeslayer> k sleep, night
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for second life it does
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nini
<shadeslayer> :)
 * apachelogger also going to call it now
<apachelogger> tomorrow more work on libkubuntu \o/
<Quintasan> libkubuntu?
<keithzg> Totally random (and I asked it already on #kde to no reply), but, are there KDE toques for sale anywhere? I've been wearing a Chrome toque for a while now and I'm starting to feel guilty ;)
<lordievader> Hehe... It is possible to log out from a live-session. This throws you to lightdm with no option of starting a new live-session.
<lordievader> Also the live-session doesn't care what language you select in Ubiquity.
<lordievader> To where do I file ^ that bug?
<lordievader> Casper?
<ahoneybun> can anyone shot me the link to the qa page for this new alpha?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: valorie how are we going to handle the kubuntu-doc package?
<xnox> lordievader: it does care, it's just it doesn't have the language pack.
<xnox> lordievader: we ship all strings for installer for all languages, but only a few languages on the cd (e.g. english, chinese, spanish and at times up to 2 more)
<xnox> lordievader: all other language packs are downloaded during installation.
<xnox> lordievader: lvm without encryption should be a valid test-case.
<xnox> lordievader: it was since introduction in quantal.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-23
<valorie> ahoneybun, apachelogger: you are asking the wrong person about export and tarballs!
 * valorie knows nothing of such things
<valorie> however, I can ask the KDE-Doc people to run the script and turn our docs into docbook when we are satisfied with 1. the text, 2. the images, and 3. the translations
<ahoneybun> valorie: hey
<ahoneybun> hey sgclark
<sgclark> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> bug reports! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1271390
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1271390 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[ubiquity-frontend-kde] Incorrect version number in installer slideshow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> so I guess we could use the docbook to html or can xml(docbook) be used for doc.kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> \/away
<sgclark> ahoneybun, valorie it is Yuri that has the magic script to convert wiki to docbook, I can email when we are ready
<sgclark> ahoneybun, sorry I don't know about docs.kubuntu.org format
<sgclark> docbook to html is simple though, I know how to do that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK kdeconnect in binary new
<lordievader> xnox: Thank you for the feedback. Guess I selected one that isn't available on the cd. Should I report a bug for the missing test case?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you have a look at http://paste.kde.org/pd4263890 and check if it's correct?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: specifically the python2 part
<21WAB71EH> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU4MDA
<21WAB71EH> lol my nick
<21WAB71EH> i think thats actually a good thing
<valorie> 21WAB71EH: your point?
<21WAB71EH> valorie:  its good to have short description of files on software center
<valorie> 21WAB71EH: I agree
<valorie> however, we wouldn't make such a demand by ourselves
<xnox> lordievader: can you give URL or screenshot to explain what you mean by "isn't available on the cd" ?
<jarkko> <baxeico> hi all, do you know if kde sc 4.12.1 will be released for Kubuntu 12.04 (through backports ppa)?
<yofel> it's planned yes, we're just a bit shorthanded so it'll take a few more days
<jarkko> someone asked on kubuntu channel, i replied him
<Riddell> jarkko: nows your chance to get into packaging :)
<jarkko> Riddell: how would that happen
<Riddell> jarkko: read some guides, ask for a tutorial, get stuck in :)
<Riddell> jarkko: I'm always happy to take people through making a basic package
<jarkko> Riddell: can you gimme a  basic link?
<Riddell> jarkko: we have a script to do stuff like the 4.12.1 backports but you need to know the basics of packaging to get into it
<Riddell> jarkko: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ might be a good start
<jarkko> lets assume i read that all what then?
<Riddell> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ might be another one but that's got a lot about UDD bzr branches which most people don't actually use
<Riddell> jarkko: then you can maybe packaging something in KF5 to get the hang of it
<apachelogger> valorie: so there is tech in place and all that?
<Riddell> jarkko: I often take people through that on a shared server so we can work together to start it
<Riddell> jarkko: you could also work out how to run the backport script
<Riddell> jarkko: then you need to get someone with permissions to sign it so it can be uploaded
<jarkko> Riddell: i play one dota2 game and i look those links then 
<jarkko> is there lots of packaging to done?
<jarkko> amount of work
<Riddell> jarkko: after a few weeks you can get permissions to upload to PPAs and before you know it you can get permissions to upload to the archive
<Riddell> jarkko: loads :)
<Riddell> always news releases and backports to be done
<Riddell> see the last link at http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Riddell> for new packages
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks list of new stuff from KDE Frameworks all need new packages made
<Riddell> http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas notes on 4.12 packaging needing done
<jarkko> how many kde versions you support ?
<Riddell> 4.11 still gets monthly releases, 4.12 gets monthly releases and KF5 is now getting monthly releases
<Riddell> and precice is LTS, saucy is the current release and trusty is the development release
<Riddell> so plenty of combinations :)
<yofel> Riddell: could you take a look at kde 4.11.5 in saucy-proposed? It's still stuck in Unapproved
<jarkko> whats KF4
<jarkko> 5
<yofel> I get the feeling ~ubuntu-sru is overworked
<apachelogger> I think anyone but ScottK simply doesn't wanna look at a kde sru :P
<apachelogger> so dangerous :)
<yofel> why? It's only 90 packages
<yofel> and that even includes l10n :S
<lordievader> xnox: What I ment was I selected Dutch in ubiquity hit "Try Kubuntu"and the live session would be in English. But following your explanation that there are only a few languages available for the live session, the Dutch language is probably not among them.
<jarkko> <baxeico> jarkko: thank you. will kde sc 4.12.* be default in the upcoming kubuntu 14.04?
<xnox> lordievader: yeah, dutch is not a top world language.
<xnox> lordievader: there is a bzr branch with the "algorithm" which languages get included based on remaining space on the cd or some such.
<lordievader> xnox: No, indeed. No worries, was just wondering.
<yofel> lordievader: we actually only ship very few languages on the images, takes quite a bit of space :/
<lordievader> yofel: I understand that. Like I said I was just wondering ;)
<jarkko> yofel: why they take so much space then?
<lordievader> The rest of Ubiquity was in Dutch, so that was nice :)
<tsimpson> jarkko: KDE Frameworks 5 http://dot.kde.org/2013/09/04/kde-release-structure-evolves
<yofel> jarkko: because the compiled translation files for a language end up being several MB, now take a dozen languages and you end up using 200 or 300MB of image space just for translations
<yofel> and with our ~1GB limit KDE and base system already takes a lot
<jarkko> yofel: how is that possible?
<jarkko> what format language files are
<yofel> gettext usually (http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/)
<jarkko> yofel: but how is possible that they eat so much space?
<jarkko> do they contain pics?
<yofel> no, it's just lots of text in a lot of applications. An example:
<jarkko> is it compressed?
<yofel> the german *application* translations for just kde are installed 18MB, the package also ships documentation stuff etc. and is 35M. The image is ofc. a compressed squashfs so you don't use 18M but less. Still a few M
<yofel> now add the other translations in it like manpages, sometimes even translated sound files, etc. and each language uses quite a bit of space
<jarkko> would it be possible to offer different links that if you want your distro with this language, download this lso
<yofel> that would mean generating another ISO (we had a DVD image in the past with more languages), that means that for every milestone you need to run all the ISO tests for yet another image
<yofel> and it's hard to find enough testers....
 * yofel -> lunch
<jarkko> but adding just languages to iso shouldnt break things so much
<ScottK> apachelogger: I can probably look at it tomorrow.
<jarkko> is 6kk months developemnt  cycle too fast?
<apachelogger> more like too slow
<apachelogger> ScottK: netbook?
<apachelogger> ScottK: I already did, there is no kmail in the favs at all it seems
<apachelogger> also some plasmoid is broken, but my hebrew is too bad to know which one :S
<apachelogger> oh, now it's broken in general
<jarkko> but speaking about language files that consume installation space
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> jarkko: how does one relate to the other?
<jarkko> where are those language files used? on kde?
<jarkko> on installation?
<jarkko> both?
<apachelogger> I do not follow
<jarkko> the language files are for kde or other programs too?
<yofel> if you want a fully translated system you need them for... everything?
<apachelogger> error: 'the language files' is undefined and this scope (parser.cpp:301883)
<yofel> that's a long parset.cpp :D
<yofel> meh, file not found™
<jarkko> why the maximum size of iso is 1gb?
<jarkko> and what's eating most of it?
<apachelogger> now that I can answer
<jarkko> would it be possible to off er additional languages as downloadable files that just need to add on certain directory on iso?
<apachelogger> the size is 1gb because it was defined to be 1gb
<Riddell> jarkko: it's an arbitrary limit we agreed on which balances enough software with download speed, we can decide to increase it if we want
<jarkko> who defined, why
<apachelogger> and the top space hogs are listed here http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/cdimage-size/kubuntu-trusty-cd-amd64.htm
<apachelogger> jarkko: why add languages?
<apachelogger> if you want languages, use the dvd ISO
<yofel> we don't have one
<yofel> anymore
<apachelogger> (FWIW most space is consumed by semi-tiny stuff btw)
<apachelogger> yofel: why is that?
<yofel> same reason as alternate? nobody wanted to test it?
<jarkko> i have done kubuntu install few times, there has been some partion crash bug...that has been irritating, but as irritatitng has been that i have to download some language files (i use english on all my programs, even its not my native language), those language files download quite slowly
<yofel> I guess we could re-introduce the DVD as 'desktop+all languages'
<jarkko> how much would it increase the iso size?
<apachelogger> yofel: why does the DVD need testing beyond "boots, installs, system boots"?
<yofel> well, it doesn't. It's just that barely anyone was doing even the few testcases on the iso tracker
<apachelogger> jarkko: >limit
<apachelogger> because right now we are ~limit
<Riddell> all languages is a lot of languages
<apachelogger> and I already had to remove the german translations to get to ~limit
<yofel> shadeslayer: do we actually have a *working* instruction set how to manually reproduce an image by now?
<apachelogger> yofel: IIRC the dvd had the same amount of test cases as the desktop iso
<apachelogger> which seems utterly pointless to me
<yofel> or is that still a set of googe docs from cj
<yofel> apachelogger: they do share some of the squashfs, so might be true, but you theoretically still have to test the full procedure
<yofel> (which is kinda nonsense as that covers a tiny amount of the use cases)
<yofel> and at least the installer should behave mostly the same
<apachelogger> that is my point
<apachelogger> ISO validation is limited to the installer
 * Riddell high fives lordievader for being the i386 tester king
<yofel> Mail to the ML about adding desktop+l10n* as DVD?
<apachelogger> now unless there is a completely obscure bug in the installer there is no point in validating it again simply because the ISO size is increased and addtional mumbo jumbo is in the pool
<yofel> and I mean *only* l10n, not stuff like digikam etc. again
<apachelogger> yofel: please do :P
<jarkko> apachelogger: i agree
<apachelogger> TBH I'd still gauge use of such a thing first
<yofel> well, you could then go and kick of all l10n from the standard install. Would ofc. mean that people with slow network connection need to know english
<yofel> but I think we barely have an l10n on the image anyway
<apachelogger> most people will install every 6 months at the most, and most people will only ever use one language, so the bottom line still is that the regular image is more efficient as it fetches the necessary l10n, not all the l10n
<yofel> *any
<apachelogger> yofel: I did kick all l10n from the standard install
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> ah ok
<apachelogger> well, s/standard install/desktop seed/
<yofel> hm... ubiquity is still translated though?
<Riddell> ubiquity ships with its own translations
<apachelogger> (we only had -de on the ISO)
<apachelogger> and even without it amd64 is still oversized...
<Riddell> so the idea is if you speak only a language not in the image you can still install it and install the langpacks as you do so and it's all good
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how's the driver installer thing coming?
<apachelogger> for the plasma2 transition we'll likely need to bump the ISO (temporarly) in size btw
<apachelogger> there's no way in hell we can fit both a kde4 and a frameworks5 stack into 1 gib
<apachelogger> even if we dropped some of the insanely huge font and print drivers
<jarkko> i checked those packages, half of them
<jarkko> i dont even know what most of them are
<apachelogger> as I said, the problem are the <=500kb packages
<apachelogger> they make up like 80% of the ISO
<apachelogger> and the other 20% proably amount to some 100-200mib of space
<apachelogger> and most of them are not really optional anyway
<apachelogger> you've got your kernel and your libreoffice and your runtime/artworks
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I know why amd64 is still oversized
<apachelogger> libreoffice moved to gstreamer1
<apachelogger> and gstreamer1 pulls in all sorts of rubbish
<apachelogger> no wait
<apachelogger> wrong seed
<jarkko> how are those packed in iso?
<jarkko> those files
<Riddell> lzma compression
<jarkko> are they one big file, or several smaller
<Riddell> it's the while filesystem put into 1 file which is mounted loopback when running the live system
<Riddell> it's the whole filesystem put into 1 file which is mounted loopback when running the live system
<apachelogger> ScottK: I really don't think plasma-netbook works as great as it should :S
<apachelogger>  * so just patch kdebase-workspace for now
<apachelogger>  /* This doesn't seem to work when loading from live CD and needs to be set to ubiquity or oem-config
<apachelogger>  * so just patch kdebase-workspace for now
<apachelogger> oh right, the page was broken somehow so I removed it
<apachelogger> never added it back apparently
<apachelogger> what that comment is about I do not know though
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> so, we had a kubuntu-settings script to generate the favs
<apachelogger> except on the livecd we need different paths
<apachelogger> so someone took the easy way out and decided to patch workspace instead
<apachelogger> <- enjoys this course of action lots
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> ScottK: theres's no kmail because the patch still adds kmail
<apachelogger> which does not exist so netbook simply doesn't display it
<apachelogger> uhhh, the patch has been there since 4.4
<apachelogger> exciting how it managed to get through some >=3 patch reviews
<yofel> I think most people reviewing kde-workspace patches get a headache after ~half of them
<apachelogger> I wonder why that is...
<yofel> good think kde-workspace is going away in the feature I guess? ^^
<apachelogger> yeah, we can then apply 3000 patches violating the patch policy to each of the 10 packages
<apachelogger> 10 times the patchery \o/
<yofel> but but - the reviews are more atomic then! :D
<apachelogger> yeah, I really don't think the problem is the amount it's the attitude
<apachelogger> if I look for shit that can be upstreamed then I will obviously ignore our favorite patch
<apachelogger> if I look for us doing something wrong then I probably would find that patch and rage for an hour
<apachelogger> because that is the point of a review, looking for things that are wrong
<apachelogger> otherwise we'd call it a patch-upstreaming-assessment
<apachelogger> or patch upstreamery for short
<apachelogger> but we don't
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug fixed
<apachelogger> I added a card to remove that patch
<Riddell> apachelogger: which patch is that?
<apachelogger> kubuntu_netbook_favourites.diff
<Riddell> apachelogger: what does/did that do?
<Riddell> and why don't we want it now?
<jarkko> the link that shows the packages and their sizes, would it be any good to have somekind of translation what does what?
<Riddell> jarkko: translation?  you can look up the package descriptions with apt-cache I guess
<jarkko> there was a time that you could choose what packages to install on linux install, are we ever going back to that?
<Riddell> you still can with the netbook installer which uses d-i but not with the live image installer no (can't be technically implemented and not wanted anyway, one of the focuses of ubuntu is to choose that sort of stuff for you)
<Riddell> s/netbook/netboot/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "you still can with the netboot installer which uses d-i but not with the live image installer no (can't be technically implemented and not wanted anyway, one of the focuses of ubuntu is to choose that sort of stuff for you)"
<apachelogger> uhuhuhu
<apachelogger> exciting
<apachelogger> I always missed ksystemlog when doing l10n reviews
<apachelogger> that thing has no localization whatsoever
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> or is it from the SC
<apachelogger> !info ksystemlog
<ubottu> ksystemlog (source: ksystemlog): system log viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 379 kB, installed size 954 kB
<apachelogger> it has an SC version, internetz says it is not
<apachelogger> it lives in kdeadmin, yet it is not localized for me
<apachelogger> maybe not complete in hebrew :S
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> not translated in he
<apachelogger> all goody \o/
<apachelogger> that thing totally should polkit though
<lordievader> Riddell: \o/
<Riddell> hum, virtualbox dosen't want to run amd64 images on this computer complaining I only have i386 kernel running, but uname says I'm running x86_64
<Riddell> so foo, I guess I can't test any more
<Riddell> lordievader: are you able to do any of those amd64 tests?
<sgclark> Riddell: make sure you choose 64bit version of type when creating the vm
<sgclark> Riddell: files ready for you ktextwidgets being first priority
<Riddell> sgclark: where's that option?
<sgclark> First screen when naming it, scroll down box eg: ubuntu 64 bit for kubuntu
<sgclark> I have made that mistake before :)
<sgclark> Riddell: unfortunately I have not found a way to change after made, will have to start over afaik
<Riddell> sgclark: wow that is not obvious at all
<sgclark> Riddell: yup I agree, it has got me a few times : /
<Riddell> oh "VT-x/AMD-V hardware accelaration has been enabled but is not operational" I guess my cheap laptop here is missing some processor extentions
<Riddell> ah hah, a quick twiddle in the bios settings and it seems to work
<Riddell> I wonder why you'd ever want those turned off
<shadeslayer> yofel: sorta, you have to use scripts provided in ubuntu-defaults-builder IIRC
<shadeslayer> yofel: that is the most reliable way to build ISO's
<shadeslayer> you can then customize things by copying over the entire auto folder and modifying auto/config
<shadeslayer> yofel: see the neon iso builder
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if I call File.new on a existing file, will it overwrite it's contents?
<shadeslayer> or only modify contents of said existing file
<Riddell> waa, can anyone successfully login to wiki.kubuntu.org ?
<jussi> Riddell: I have something for you... http://vimeo.com/84685858 - enjoy! :D
<Riddell> jussi: aah the crunch of the ice as you paddle through it, nothing like it
<Riddell> jussi: anyone you know?
<jussi> Riddell: no, just came to my FB stream from some outdoors guy I follow
<lordievader> Riddell: Still need someone for the amd64 testing?
<lordievader> Good afternoon, btw.
<Riddell> lordievader: there's 1 marked undone on amd64 but I marked it ready anyway
<lordievader> Riddell: Should I still test it?
<Riddell> lordievader: if convenient yes that would be nice
<lordievader> Riddell: Sure, I'm on it ;)
<Riddell> lovely
<lordievader> Riddell: The auto-resize should be tested right, not the Non-English live session?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in what language?
<shadeslayer> rooby
<apachelogger> kubotu: google ruby class file
<kubotu> Results for ruby class file: 1. Class: File (Ruby 2.1.0) - Ruby-Doc.org: http://www.ruby-doc.org/core/File.html | 2. Class: File::Stat (Ruby 1.9.3) - Ruby-Doc.org: http://ruby-doc.org/core-1.9.3/File/Stat.html | 3. Including a Ruby class from a separate file - Stack Overflow: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1050749/including-a-ruby-class-from-a-separate-file
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ruby has rather excellent class documentation
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<shadeslayer> I looked
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: new wouldn't do anything though I think
<apachelogger> you actually have to open a file to change it :P
<apachelogger> same in every language
<apachelogger> oh, you can actually open it right away
<apachelogger> neat
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on the mode flags
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.ruby-doc.org/core-2.1.0/File.html#method-c-new
<shadeslayer> yeah was looking at that
<shadeslayer> also
<apachelogger> right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rewrite branch has no lib/starter?
<apachelogger> that block points to http://www.ruby-doc.org/core-2.1.0/IO.html#method-c-new
<apachelogger> and that block explains the flags
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<sgclark> Riddell: I have tons of collisions with HTML docs, can I change the HTML_INSTALL_DIR in extra-cmake-modules or do I have to rename tons of files?
<shadeslayer> so ... should I remove the line that says require lib/starter
<apachelogger> starter was a cruch to force procedural descreteness of execution flow ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: :O
<apachelogger> dude
<shadeslayer> I was getting inspired from libqapt
<apachelogger> if you want to try rewrite you need not write a script
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> ruby tarme.rb --origin trunk --version 0.0 kcm-touchpad
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> no clue if it will produce a valid tarball tho :P
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<shadeslayer> da de dum dum
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm, can you give some examples?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: still fails
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/
<sgclark> Riddell: the entire /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kioslave folder
<sgclark> Riddell: well most of it
<shadeslayer> my brain is a complete potato right now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.kde.org/pnu2jleti/xcxl8k/raw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get install subversion
<apachelogger> ....
<shadeslayer> oh heh, I thought it couldn't find anything on anonsvn
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> like I said, brain is a complete potato right now
<apachelogger> you are not alone with that assumption
<apachelogger> the problem really is that people don't know what svn output looks like
<apachelogger> cause when svn doesn't find a file it throws walls of text at you
<shadeslayer> I see
 * apachelogger totally managed to link kcm_language against libkubuntu
<shadeslayer> hurray paste.kde.org is totally broken now
<shadeslayer> doesn't even give me a url to copy
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/p2bc9wduw
<shadeslayer> looks like it's went into some sort of loop?
<Riddell> sgclark: well, hum, you have come across an interesting issue
<Riddell> sgclark: do you have any others?
<lordievader> Riddell: The auto-resize amd64 installs fine, runs fine too :)
<Riddell> lordievader: awooga!
<lordievader> That is on this kvm machine ;)
<sgclark> Riddell: not yet, only kio
<Riddell> sgclark: but I guess this will affect everything
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah, tis why I asked before doing anything
<Riddell> sgclark: but it would be nice if khelpcentre could read both kf5 and kdelibs4 based documentation
<Riddell> then again, who really uses khelpcentre?
<sgclark> Riddell: I only use it to test documention
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess for now just change it in extra-make-modules to /doc/kf5/HTML
<sgclark> Riddell: but I suspect some use it, not everyone is genious, trust me I have done user support
<Riddell> or doc/kde5/HTML since upstream uses "kde5" for other directories (against all upstream branding guidelines)
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I was thinking kde5, will go with that
<lordievader> Man pages are read, so why not KDE documentation.
<Riddell> lordievader: when was the last time you read it?
<lordievader> Euhh... man pages today. I've read the Kubuntu doc quite recently to check for errors... 
<Riddell> it doesn't count if you're proofreading :)
<sgclark> Riddell: I know what you are saying, but you  have to remember there are everyday regular users out there :)
<Riddell> right, I just wonder if they read the documentation
<Riddell> anyway, academic discussion
<lordievader> Was afraid of that one. Then never I guess for the KDE documentation. But I guess I'm not a typical user.
<sgclark> These days most search the web, wikis are more important
<Riddell> right
<lordievader> Perhaps askin the Kubuntu (support) mailing list if they use it is an ide?
<lordievader> idea*
<lordievader> True, true.
<Peace-> apachelogger: fantastic article for ppa :)
<Peace-> meant ==> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/neon-5s-many-ppas-apt/
<apachelogger> I should have become professional blogger shouldn't I :P
<apachelogger> glad you liked it
<Riddell> sgclark: ktextwidgets uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: woohoo ty
<Riddell> sgclark: I tidies up the line endings on the end of files, added one to rules and removed some exess ones from .install, may as well start off tidy
<Riddell> sgclark: oh also removed the header text from debian/watch, again just to be tidy
<sgclark> Riddell: ok grabbed that from another package, will remove the header from now on and try to remember new lines "grabs sticky note"
<sgclark> Riddell: extra-cmake-modules ready
<Riddell> sgclark: kemoticons uploaded!
<Riddell> sgclark: the .symbols file was missing the symbols from the various plugins in that package so I ran the "Updating multiple symbols files at once" bit at http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html to complete it
<apachelogger> l10n part of libkubuntu pretty functional and most of the KCM is now based on that (not pushed yet)... only missing is actually qapt specific cache handling (i.e. when you open the kcm right after installation it will display a busy progressbar while the cache is being updated and opened ... currently libkubuntu has no encapsulation for that)
<sgclark> Oh thank you, that will come in handy for kio
 * Riddell high fives apachelogger 
<apachelogger> code in kcm patch down 70 lines :)
<apachelogger> not that it would make that big a difference at large, my busy indicator has like 500 sloc and is part of the patch ;)
<apachelogger> come to think of it, maybe I should move it to libkubuntu
<apachelogger> I think we'll need it for the wallpapers installation thing as well
<apachelogger> currently that just disables everything and adds a progressbar at the bottom or something
 * apachelogger shall do bloggsies tomorrow
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you are still around when alpha is out it would be lovely you could upload ubuntu-release-upgrader from bzr, the changes there possibly will help with upgrade testing tomorrow
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Blue is the new Orange | https://trello.com/kubuntu | LTS upgrad testing on Fri https://trello.com/c/UrVXhl1K - get your VMs ready | 4.12.1 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs https://tinyurl.com/ovfcj78 | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
 * apachelogger disappears into thin air
<Riddell> sgclark: kdesu uploaded!
<Riddell> sgclark: I added in this to debian/rules   override_dh_auto_configure: $(overridden_command) -- -DKDESU_USE_SUDO_DEFAULT=true
<Riddell> because we like to use sudo
<Riddell> plus that was the very first code I wrote for Kubuntu so it would be a shame not to use it :)
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> :)
<Riddell> sgclark: extra-cmake-modules uploaded!
<Riddell> I changed the version in debian/changelog from ppa7 to ppa8
<sgclark> ahh, that is how that works, ty
<sgclark> learn new things everyday :)
<Riddell> sgclark: normally we'd add a whole new changelog entry at the top using  dch -i  but I don't think that's useful to keep the history for this early work
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> alpha 2 is out!
<Riddell> lordievader: awesome working on the testing
<jarkko__> grea
<jarkko__> t
<jarkko__> is there any changelog alpha 1 --> alpha 2?
<lordievader> Riddell: Thanks, glad I could help :)
<Peace-> il
<sgclark> Riddell: kxmlgui ready for you, lots depend on it
<jarkko__> how different are these *ubuntus from  each other?
<yofel> wtf, did something completely trash virtuoso o.O? http://paste.kde.org/pa51d9c00
<Noskcaj> Riddell, Can you see why modemmanager is still in -proposed? It's holding up bug 1257315 and bug 1257316 here, plus a heap of gnome stuff
<ubottu> bug 1257315 in libmm-qt (Ubuntu) "Please update libmm-qt to 1.0.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257315
<ubottu> bug 1257316 in libnm-qt (Ubuntu) "Please update libnm-qt to 0.9.8.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257316
<soee> i see osme updates to lightdm
<soee> will try if it owrks now :/
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> the tilesetters are here in my new back bath today
<valorie> exciting to see stuff finally taking shape
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-24
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.  No, I'm hoping to look at the SRU queue soon.  No idea when I'd get to netbook.  Last time I tested it, it seemed to work OK.
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * Riddell cheers as his laptop returns working!
 * Riddell cheers at being able to do debuild -j4
<lordievader> Riddell: \o/ congratz
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Testing LTS Upgrades :O | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.12.1 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs https://tinyurl.com/ovfcj78 | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
<Riddell> calligra continues to use obscure new libraries
<Riddell> I wonder what LibEtonyek is
<shadeslayer> well, it's on fdo
<shadeslayer> hah
<Riddell> nicked from libreoffice
<shadeslayer> indeed
<Riddell> are we on boost 1.54 or 1.55?
<Riddell> and how do I find out which?
<shadeslayer> 54 afaik
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libboost-dev points to 54
<Riddell> mm not sure if that gets updated or if we leave that at whatever debian points to
<Riddell> ScottK: I require your superious wisdom ↑
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kcm-touchpad_0.0+git20140123-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> wrong name IMO
<shadeslayer> how so
<ghostcube> hello folks \o
<apachelogger> the bugger contains a plasma-widget-touch a kde-config-touchpad (and a kde-daemon-touchpad)
<apachelogger> so IMHO the kde-config- policy does not apply
<apachelogger> if anything they should either be in separate binaries or the single binary should be called kde-touchpad
<apachelogger> maybe I am holding on too much to policy tho
<apachelogger> ghostcube: yo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also I think the rules shoudl ahve --with kde
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fair enough if you think kde-touchpad is fine
<apachelogger> which IIRC makes the --dbg-package... not needed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: better than saying it is a kcm when really it is a bunch of stuff and the kcm is the least user facing part of ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also unless you use --with kde you probably won't get xz compression for the deb
<shadeslayer> I think xz is default now ?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> also --with kde does more than xz
<apachelogger> --with xz only does xz :P
<shadeslayer> fine, also, what happens if I specify --with kde and no --dbg-package
<apachelogger> the dbg-package arg overrides whatever is defined in the kde module
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did upstream announce a string freeze?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's bad?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, but we can ask for freeze string around feature freeze
<shadeslayer> or ui freeze
<shadeslayer> so it's not *bad*
<shadeslayer> or atleast I think it's not bad
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: CMakeLists.txt  cs  de  fi  hu  nl  pt  pt_BR  sk  sv  uk
<apachelogger> that's pretty bad alright
<apachelogger> l10n review #2 is on Feb 27
<shadeslayer> I still think it's not very bad, particularly since we have something called ui freeze to freeze strings
<apachelogger> if the translations aren't more complete by then they will need manually tracking as there is no review #3
<apachelogger> so yeah, announcing an upstream string freeze on Feb 20 is bad
<apachelogger> for quality control reasons
<apachelogger> (and before you ask why the review is only shortly after feature freeze... it's so that we catch incompletely l10n'd snapshots like the one at hand and then have time to poke upstrea, get them to string freeze, get translations, get a release tar
<apachelogger> )
<apachelogger> doesn't mean it should be the standard practise
<apachelogger> manual tracking causes unnecessary overhead
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/j43jwp6
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: was  kubuntu-qtquick1-components  every packaged?
<apachelogger> only ppa
<apachelogger> or perhaps not even that
<ghostcube> damn no chance to use signature cards for online banking in linux.. cause no progs for rsa q signature cards available.... meeeh
<shadeslayer> on that note, I was surprised to find software that could read dicom formats on Linux
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so shall I upload this kcm-touchpad?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: moment, need to fix some things apachelogger mentioned
<Riddell> how do I find the multiarch library dir in debian/rules ?
<Riddell> I should know this but can't find it just now
<apachelogger> Riddell: dpkg-architecture?
<apachelogger> I don't think there is a pre-defined thing, so you'd query dpkg-architecture and compose the path yourself
<Riddell> ah hah  DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH ?= $(shell dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)
<apachelogger> well that gives you the architecture
<apachelogger> then you build the path with that
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/`dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH`/
<apachelogger> (assuming you need the host arch)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw dbg doesn't get autogenerated when using --with-kde
<shadeslayer> W: kde-touchpad-dbg: empty-binary-package
<apachelogger> such a shame
<Riddell> ug I just had to look through m4 config files and and automake logs *shudder*
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger is just going to assume that made sense without asking why and runs away
<apachelogger> kde-full is truely massive
<apachelogger> anyone doing LTS upgrades?
<sgclark> I am doing LTS upgrade now
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> sgclark: for notes: https://trello.com/b/QYTc8qXB/14-04-lts-upgrade-test-1
<sgclark> ok :)
<apachelogger> oh lol, disk too small ^^
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<sgclark> morning
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I just noticed, the icon installed by the touchpad thing probably ought to be named kde-touchpad or somesuch
<apachelogger> input-touch.png in hicolor is calling for a file conflict with something
<apachelogger> (doesn't have one right now in the archive, that's not to say 3rd party wouldn't use it)
<Riddell> anyone able to look over my package of libetonyek? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> used by calligra?
<Riddell> sgclark: your chance to cast your critical eye over me ↑
<sgclark> lol sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: y u no tell author of said code
<sgclark> Riddell: also 2 packages ready for you, see my notes on attica on the ninjas notepad
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not on IRC? ;P
<shadeslayer> email
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz dget again
<shadeslayer> and review
<shadeslayer> if it's good , plz upload
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just a moment :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: good to go
<21WAB8FNS> i just read that there is patches for radeonsi cards that gives 3.3 opengl, any idea when mesa is updated in kubuntu
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6808099/
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm needs libwpd whatever that is, thanks
<soee> good morning
<soee> strange, i testes lightdm yesterday again and its now working, i wonder what can be the reason
<soee> *tested
<sgclark> Riddell: also the empty ch file, what is that for?
<Riddell> sgclark: empty ch file?
<Riddell> 21WAB8FNS: we don't know much about X/mesa
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh good question, removed
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah there is an empty file named ch in the debian folder
<Riddell> sgclark: ~ppa2 uploaded, should appear soon
<apachelogger> 21WAB8FNS: #ubuntu-x
<BluesKaj> anu alternatives to unetbootin and startup disk creator, one doen't worj and the other keeps erroring out
<BluesKaj> any
 * BluesKaj reaches for his glasses
<agateau> xnox: ping
<sgclark> Riddell: libetonyek looks good, compiled, installed fine. lintian only complained of missing manpages
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you please upload kcm-touchpad soonish ? :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: onto it
<Riddell> dpkg-source: error: File ./kcm-touchpad_0.0+git20140123-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz has size 1714 instead of expected 1664
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> worked fine when I dget'd :S
<shadeslayer> moment
<shadeslayer> Riddell: try again?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this replaced synaptiks?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
 * shadeslayer thinks kile is kaput
<shadeslayer> freezes on start
<Riddell> shadeslayer: changing "kcm module (for systemsettings)" -> "KDE System Settings module"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay
<shadeslayer> you're the native english speaker :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would be nice if you could have a look at the strings too
<shadeslayer> just to make sure everything sounds sane
<Riddell> shadeslayer: >kcmshell4 kcm_touchpad
<Riddell> Could not find module 'kcm_touchpad'
<Riddell> does it actually have the kcm?
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: list-missing didn't give me anything
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wfm
<apachelogger> at.archive.ubuntu is the slowest server int he world
<apachelogger> I do not ever get more than 60kbs from it
<shadeslayer> bs, es.archive.ubuntu.com is the slowest, I barely get 1 Mbps from it
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 1mbps is 128kbs
<apachelogger> 128 > 60
<apachelogger> just saying :P
<shadeslayer> just saying that that's on a 100Mbps connection ;)
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> isn't es sort of like somewhere in europe
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have a kcm_touchpad.so file?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but you say kcmshell4 kcm_touchpad  works?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but... how?
<shadeslayer> I have no clue, trying to figure it out
<shadeslayer> write(2, "kcmshell(25876)/kutils (KCModule"..., 189kcmshell(25876)/kutils (KCModuleProxy) KCModuleProxyPrivate::loadModule: Module not already loaded, loading module  "Touchpad"  from library  "kded_touchpad"  using symbol  "kded_touchpad"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems to load /usr/lib/kde4/kded_touchpad.so
<Riddell> hmm the kcm is compiled into the kded module, weird
<shadeslayer> that does sound super weird
<Riddell> shadeslayer: a kbuildsyscoca run fixed it
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> good old kbuildsyscoca4
<Riddell> what's the plasma applet do?
<shadeslayer> turns your touchpad on and off
<Riddell> personally I just want to turn it off :)
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded!
<shadeslayer> <3
<Riddell> shadeslayer: going to replace synaptiks?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in the seeds? you'll have to do it
 * shadeslayer is packing and stuff
 * shadeslayer will be time travelling soon
<Riddell> going anywhere nice?
<shadeslayer> Barcelona
<shadeslayer> I hear it's nice
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion bluedevil 2.0-rc1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1272343
<Riddell> had my first spanish/catalan lesson last night
<Riddell> Yo soy Juanathan!
<Riddell> but really these spanish have two verbs for "to be", crazy
<ScottK> Riddell: shadeslayer's right.  xnox is the one to talk to about boost stuff generally these days.
<xnox> hola! =) what's up?
<xnox> Riddell: i think we are sticking with boost1.54, we could jump to boost1.55 but it's a chunk of work to be done for no immediate gains.
<xnox> boost1.55 is available in the universe.
<xnox> i haven't yet seen requests for boost1.55.
<Riddell> xnox: do I just look at the unversioned -dev packages if I ever lose track?
<xnox> Riddell: src:boost-defaults should tell you current default version. source packages like src:boost1.XX should tell you which versions are available.
<xnox> so similarish to e.g. python-defaults, etc.
<soee> why thers no any news on kubuntu.org about alpha2 ? its out right ?
<Riddell> mm good point, I was so busy organising it all I forgot about kubuntu.org
<soee> :)
<Riddell> calligra is a beast
<Riddell> lots of new and removed files again
<Peace-> :)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: sign me up for that packaging tutorial to. :D
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ooh cool
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I've an hour now if you want to make a start
<ovidiu-florin> I'm at work right now, but I think I have about an hour to do that.
<ovidiu-florin> sure let's go
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: where?
<Peace-> lol
<ovidiu-florin> but we might get interrupted
<Riddell> starting a ec2 server
<rdieter> Riddell: if you're working on calligra-2.7.91, and want it to compile on arm, I can give you a couple of patches (committed after 2.7.91 tarball generated)
<Riddell> rdieter: yeah that would be useful
<rdieter> Riddell: I have an all-in-one I use, or would you rather I point to the upstream commits?
<Riddell> rdieter: all in one is fine
<rdieter> Riddell: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/calligra.git/tree/calligra-2.7.91-qreal.patch
<Riddell> rdieter: you're a gentleman and a coder
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: do you have a launchpad account with a ssh key?
<ovidiu-florin> yed
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> where?
<allee> shadeslayer: Merge garbage! See: tail  /usr/share/kde4/services/muon-knsplasmoids-backend.desktop
<ovidiu-florin> https://launchpad.net/~ovidiub13
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ssh ubuntu@ec2-107-20-69-114.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> run byobu
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you took the key from my launchpad account?
<Riddell> yep
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: which one?
<Riddell> both
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: working?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> ran byobu
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you can see the dist-upgrade?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: type  F12  1
<Riddell> then type something for me to see
<ovidiu-florin> F12 as in the key F12 or the string "F12 1" ?
<Riddell> F12 key
<ovidiu-florin> I see a prompt
<Riddell> type something
<Riddell> groovy
<ovidiu-florin> cool , shared konsole
<ovidiu-florin> :d
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: add the experimental PPA https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<Riddell> you know the command?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> also add ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: oh you'll also need to enable the source repository for experimental in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry to bother but I still need kxmlgui and kf5attica looked at
<Riddell> sgclark: ok maybe ovidiu-florin can do that now
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: hmm something not right
<sgclark> Riddell; ? I already packaged them, they in my ubuntu one
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah he can use them to learn what a package looks like
<sgclark> oh right ok ty, they are a wrench in the works atm )
<sgclark> attica was just a patch applied from upstream to fix builds
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: that upgrade is still running in the other terminal (F12 0 to see it) so we'll need to wait a sec
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: right, good to go on terminal 1
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: here's the package sgclark just made and we need to review it's all good
<ovidiu-florin> I see it
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you can see we have the .orig.tar. which is what upstream KDE gives us
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: there's a debian.tar.gz which is the packaging and will go into debian/
<Riddell> and the .dsc which is meta data
<Riddell> run dpkg-source -x *.dsc   to extract it
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you've compiled software before right?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: have you compiled kde software?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so you know it needs cmake; make; make install
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: cd into debian/ and take a look
<ovidiu-florin> do I have to install the build tools?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: not yet, part of the packaging will describe what build tools are needed and we need to check she's got the right ones listed
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: lets take a look at each file in turn
<Riddell> open up changelog
<Riddell> emacs, good choice :)
<Riddell> most complex thing about the changelog is the version number
<Riddell> 4.95.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1
<Riddell> 4.95.0 is the kde upstream version
<Riddell> -0 is the debian version (it's not in debian so a 0)
<ovidiu-florin> -0 ubuntu package version
<Riddell> ubuntu1 is the ubuntu version
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> ppa1 ?
<Riddell> and ~ is a special character meaning next number is < so ~ppa1 is because we're putting it in a PPA
<Riddell> if we need to upload a new version to the ppa we can give it ~ppa1
<Riddell> and when we upload to the main archive we use 4.95.0-0ubuntu1 and it's still incremented
<Riddell> and ~ubuntu14.04 because we might want to backport it to an older version
<Riddell> so that changelog looks all good
<Riddell> open the next file
<ovidiu-florin> compat?
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> just a version number for the debhelper scripts
<ovidiu-florin> 9
<Riddell> new versions come out and this compat version tells it what compatibility version to run as
<Riddell> 9 is the latest and greatest so that's all good
<Riddell> next file?
<Riddell> in control we get to the real description of what we're packaging
<Riddell> the Build-Depends: get installed when the package is build built so they need to be everything that's needed to build it (except make and c++ and stuff which is assumed)
<Riddell> top block is description of the source package
<Riddell> following blocks describe the .deb binary packages we want to make
<Riddell> and what those binary packages depend on, shlibs:Depends is a clever variable which lists any libraries the binary files are linked to
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: this is a library which we split into packages for the library, the development files needed to compile against that library and the debugging symbols
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: any queries?
<ovidiu-florin> can you givve me more info on shlibs:Depends?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not sure I understand that fully
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: as you know every programme needs a load of programming libraries for it to work
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> e.g.  ldd /usr/bin/dolphin  lists all the libraries needed by dolphin to work
<Riddell> shlibs is a debhelper script which gets run during build to look at any binaries, see what libraries it needs to run then work out what packages those libraries come from
<Peace-> Riddell: and if it would be a bash script? or a simple conf file ?
<Riddell> and makes the package depend on it, so we don't have to work that out manually
<Riddell> Peace-: if what?
<Peace-> Riddell: i mean instead of /usr/bin/dolphin 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are those dependancies the same as those required to build?
<ovidiu-florin> dependencies*
<Riddell> Peace-: if it's not a compiled programme like it's a bash script or a python app you have to work out the dependencies yourself
<Peace-> Riddell: ok 
<Peace-> perfect
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: usually yes, to compile against a C or C++ library you need to have it installed at compile time
<Riddell> Peace-: well not perfect, very fiddly actually :)
<Peace-> :D
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: open the next file when you're happy with that
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I mean the run dependencies are the same as the build ones?
<Riddell> Peace-: if you want to look at this you can give me an ssh key
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes usually
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: the dreaded copyright file
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: we like to list every copyright licence in here, make sure everything is legal
<sgclark> dreaded ^^ indeed lol
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: there's no easy way to make these for new packages, just got to do lots of grepping and looking at files
<Riddell> although sgclark seems to have found some way to make it easier
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you can see this package uses a variety of variants on the GPL, some files are LGPL2.1+, some LGPL-2, some GPL-2 etc
<Riddell> as packager you have to make sure they can all legally be used together
<Peace-> Riddell: :) i have not  thanks anyway i should do one yes
<ovidiu-florin> no GPLv3?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: we try to keep gpl3 out of KDE preferring GPL2+ just to make sure everything is always compatible
<Riddell> so you can take some code from one project and use it elsewhere without worrying
<Riddell> but it does creep in at times
<ovidiu-florin> and GPLv3 does not allow that?
<Riddell> as you see some files are gpl2 onyl which is not compatible with gpl3
<ovidiu-florin> AFAIK GLPv3 just clears up some international issues
<Riddell> make it incompatible in the process :)
<Peace-> Riddell: btw i have a launchpad account 
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: link
<Peace-> Riddell:  i have an opegpg key https://launchpad.net/~nowardev
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: next file when you're happy
<Peace-> Riddell: need to add ssh right?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: so I don't have to do anything inhere?
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: yes
<Riddell> Peace-: if you want to watch what we're doing yes
<Peace-> ok lets see if i can do it 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you can run   licensecheck -r  to see if it agrees
<Riddell> with what sgclark has put in that copyright file
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: up a directory
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: no run it on the source files
<Riddell> licencecheck -r *
<ovidiu-florin> I see a print for each file
<ovidiu-florin> I assume I have to already know which license is compatible with which, right?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yeah a bit
<Riddell> if it's all LGPL then that's all good
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: these .symbols files we have scripts to make, they read the libraries for list all the c++ symbols
<ovidiu-florin> moving on?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: then if there's a new version of the library which has removed some symbols we know there's been an ABI version break and it's not compatible
<Riddell> and we go and have firm words with upstream
<Peace-> Riddell: ok seems i have done :D https://launchpad.net/~nowardev
<Riddell> Peace-: ssh ubuntu@ec2-107-20-69-114.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> run  byobu
<Riddell> press F12   1
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: next file?
<Peace-> Riddell: :D Permission denied (publickey).
<Peace-> mmm ?
<Peace-> i need to wait maybe ?
<Riddell> Peace-: no I added sem@peace-SVE1512Y1ESI to authorized_keys
<Riddell> make sure you have that key when connecting
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: the .install files list which files go in which .deb package
<Riddell> this looks good
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what's next?
<ovidiu-florin> rules
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: aah now we get to the tricky bit
<Peace-> Riddell: i dunno but i had to copy all the file into launchpad ? i mean  or just http://wstaw.org/m/2014/01/24/plasma-desktopJ11314.png
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: debian/rules is a makefile which has targets for building the source and making the .deb
<Peace-> or just Riddell AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQC/JqLLgbCogIWVj7LoGjfE7aNZDym+DJgdeemF7QGHqr7Eegq8S1IoRPucL15DxaAj0LkVUA2t/is/cyL0Qc1j9jUJDlhy4iWBhbggysTiXG6J+oxPJvYK4QTzOFVSVvg7cfNvYJ/aYR/Lx9EBi3haCGT56cDEikXyMoSxsrg6kFRGeTcg7tfyYhftwEmosnVlLoapiYlkDZZzk5eFMxUrScsaoEcBX/sTcpnHTowJFveGlArpt5Sa4ozvxmwr2ykzrjkqRsrwpMbpxhtiXIPMXnCG9oL83rC2WXx2lBeeHZylBwiSQgRpSQfLTPHUKkN1kcaMPM2RbnAXpWwqC47V
<genii> Hm.
<Peace-> lol
<Peace-> ok it seems i did well 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> Peace-: try now
<Peace-> :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: rules used to be a big long thing which each step listed
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: now we can just include that makefile which does most of the work for us
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: and override bits as needed
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: here we list the dbg package for stripping the debugging symbols
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: and she's done a nifty thing to get the tests working on a machine without X
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: and finally watch, which lists where to watch for new upstream versions
<ovidiu-florin> she?
<sgclark> me
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: which is used on the upstream watch listed on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<sgclark> I was proud of figuring that one out lol
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so it's looking all good, let's build this ginf
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so it's looking all good, let's build this thing
<Riddell> close emacs
<Riddell> and run   debuild  to build it
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: we have a script to install those
<Riddell>  /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends
<Riddell> run that
<ovidiu-florin> debian got to me
<ovidiu-florin> I keep forgetting sudo
<Peace-> :D
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> allee: thx
<shadeslayer> allee: 5705d05d4fe570e64d8a2843f7f6c8d7faba8029 fixes it
<shadeslayer> but I suppose it didn't make it into a release
<shadeslayer> see bug 1241604
<ubottu> bug 1241604 in muon (Ubuntu) "File contains conflict markers" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241604
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I just looked in the build log
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: looks like we're missing attica
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: how did you realize that?
<allee> shadeslayer: ah. thx
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it was given in the cmake output in the build log
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I added the attica build-dep and ran debuild -j2  (the -j2 to make it compile in parallel, this server has 2 processors I think)
<ovidiu-florin> I know -j2
<ovidiu-florin> I've used -j4
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<Riddell> you haven't lived until you use icecream with -j50
<ovidiu-florin> :-O
<ovidiu-florin> icescream?
<rdieter> ovidiu-florin: http://en.opensuse.org/Icecream
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yay it compiled!
<ovidiu-florin> gpg error
<ovidiu-florin> again...
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: that's fine, we don't have sgclark's gpg key and nor should we
<Peace-> Riddell: lol
<Riddell> if it gives a gpg error it means everything else is good
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: looking at === Start list-missing  all files are put into a package
<Riddell> and looking at  === Start lintian  there's no errors from lintian
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: if you look in the directory above you should see the .deb files
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you can use lesspipe on each of the .deb files to see what's int hem
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: looks sensible to me
<ovidiu-florin> version 2?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: where do you see that?
<ovidiu-florin> new debian package, version 2.0.
<ovidiu-florin> there
<Riddell> oh interesting, not sure what that is, it's acutally version 3 of the debian packaging spec (look in debian/source/format
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you can run lintian over all the .deb and the .dsc file, it's a tool to look for common errors
<ovidiu-florin> no output
<Riddell> groovy, so no problems :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you can also   dpkg --install  the .deb files
<Riddell> to check for sanity
<ovidiu-florin> but that will install them in the current syste,
<ovidiu-florin> m
<sgclark> whicch is a good thinng to do! that is where I find file conflicts
<Riddell> right
<ovidiu-florin> won't that break stuff?
<ovidiu-florin> I mean isn't it possible?
<Riddell> we hope not, if it does then we know her package isn't any good :)
<Riddell> and this is a cloud server, if it breaks we just shut it down, no hard done
<Riddell> ok I need to run off
<Riddell> sgclark: I've uploaded your package
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: next step is to make your own package
<sgclark> thank you :)
<Riddell> if you have questions ask anyone here
<Riddell> ciao
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: done
<ovidiu-florin> it worked
<ovidiu-florin> anyone: so I'm done?
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ovidiu-florin> and in order to make my own? what do I do?
<sgclark> unfortunately I am at a point in the frameworks where dependencies are thick and packages can only be built when packages get uploaded in an order
<sgclark> not sure what other packages can be built
<ovidiu-florin> I have one that needs building
<ovidiu-florin> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/ufw-kde/trunk
<sgclark> easiest way to start is to grab the source of an existing package and copy the debian folder to your package and change everything to match your package
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: did you see some ls ?
<Peace-> :D
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Peace-> was me 
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> i did not know the tool so i guessed i was only wathcing what you were doing so i have just tested
<ovidiu-florin> which toole?
<ovidiu-florin> tool?
<ovidiu-florin> byobu ?
<Peace-> yes
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: can you help me with the debian/ stuff?
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: yes
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: you can stick around and learn
<Peace-> infact that was my plan
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: great
<ovidiu-florin> I'm researching about debian packages right now 
<shadeslayer> cya
<ovidiu-florin> what's wrong with this: $ tar -cfz ufw-kde_0.5.0.orig.tar.gz ufw-kde/
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ovidiu-florin> I have the ufw-kde dir
<ovidiu-florin> but I get a tar: ufw-kde_0.5.0.orig.tar.gz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<rdieter> ovidiu-florin: filename must come directly after the f option
<tsimpson> ovidiu-florin: -f takes the file name
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<Peace-> now i have to go out it's a problem if i keep ssh connection ?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<Peace-> perfect
<ovidiu-florin> as long as no one else uses the computer
<Peace-> nobody
<Peace-> i am the only user :D
<genii> Are you running the session inside screen?
<Peace-> genii: is for me ?
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin sorry stepped away, I can try, I am still relatively new at packaging
<genii> Peace-: What I generally do just as a precaution in case someone wanders by my box is to run ssh inside a screen session, then detach and logout
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: are you connected to the ES2?
<ovidiu-florin> EC2 ?
<Peace-> genii: there is nobody in the house :D anyway this computer will go in lock after a while 
<genii> Peace-: Ah, OK
<sgclark> no, you need to build the packages are your computer afaik
<Peace-> genii: anyway i closed the tab
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: still around?
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> gosh ssh on a phone
<Riddell> amazing what they can do these days
<sgclark> hehe yep
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what app are you using?
<Riddell> juicessh on android
<ovidiu-florin> I use VX ConnectBot
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: now yes
<Peace-> Riddell: i used tooo :D
<Peace-> Riddell: i just bought 8 core phone xD
<Riddell> what do you use all those cores for?
<ovidiu-florin> games ?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can you connect to the EC2 a bit and help me?
<Riddell> and more importantly is it waterproof?
<Peace-> Riddell: nope :D 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: no sorry on my phone
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'm changing the debian/control for ufw-kde
<ovidiu-florin> and I'm looking in the CMakeLists.txt file to determine the dependencies
<ovidiu-florin> it looks for KDE4
<Riddell> kdelibs5-dev
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin: btw  i don't play :D
<Peace-> games are not for me 
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: same here
<Peace-> but i wanted a fast smartphone so ....  i would like try to use linux or ubuntu touch one day :D
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: thanks
<Peace-> it is still in china btw :)
<Peace-> any need to go bb have nice day
<Peace-> anyway*
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: ubuntu touch: bleach
<ovidiu-florin> Plasma active :D
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour is messed up
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please confirm?
<sgclark> hehe yep, misaligned
<Riddell> yes
<ovidiu-florin> in debian/control can I set Homepage to https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sysadmin/ufw-kde ?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1272438] kwin 100% of cpu, second session @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1272438 (by DimanNe)
<Riddell> yes
<sgclark> Riddell: kbookmarks ready when you get to a computer
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: can you pleasse help me a bit with the copiright file?
<sgclark> I can tell you they are a pain :)
<ovidiu-florin> this project uses GPLv3
<sgclark> http://community.kde.org/KTp/ReleaseProcess#Copyright_checking
<sgclark> I am not a guru on what is compatible yet :(
<ovidiu-florin> I can't do checking
<ovidiu-florin> I've just generated the debian/ stuff
<ovidiu-florin> I have to complete the required info
<sgclark> not sure what you need, you can copy from the top of the source file the license into the debian/copyright. 
<ovidiu-florin> and I have to put a . after each paragraph?
<sgclark> yes
<ovidiu-florin> here is the license file from the project: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sysadmin/ufw-kde/repository/revisions/master/entry/COPYING
<ovidiu-florin> how do I do that?
<ovidiu-florin> it's 674 lines long
<ovidiu-florin> I see in the generated example this:
<ovidiu-florin> On Debian systems, the complete text of the GNU General                                                                                           
<ovidiu-florin>  Public License version 2 can be found in "/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2".
<ovidiu-florin> is it also true for GPL-3 ?
<yofel> gpl-3 is there too
<sgclark> usually toward the bottom of the license there will be the shortened version, dunno about gpl-3 have not run across that much
<ovidiu-florin> KDE pastebin: You must select a language other than 'text' for this paste. 
<ovidiu-florin> wtf?
<sgclark> lol sounds broken
<ovidiu-florin> again
<ovidiu-florin> does this look good: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809673/
<ovidiu-florin> I added only 2013-2014 because in 2013 the project was added to the KDE repos
<sgclark> looks good
<yofel> dunno what is in the file. But the years have to match with the copyright years of that person in the code files
<yofel> no matter where the code comes from
<sgclark> right, and the more licenses there are the trickier it gets, you have to look in the source files to match the developer/file with the copyright
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: where are the years in the project? I can't find them
<sgclark> should be uptop with the license
<yofel> grep for Copyright in the files
<21WAB8FNS> what is xf86-video-ati 7.3.0 Radeon X.Org Driver
<yofel> I like combining licensecheck and grep usually
<sgclark> same ^^
<ovidiu-florin> no way
<ovidiu-florin> all the files way GPL-2+
<ovidiu-florin> but the COPYRIGHT file says GPL-3
<sgclark> interesting
<yofel> fun..
<ovidiu-florin> now what?
<sgclark> unfortunately  do not know the answer
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> in debian/copyright
<Quintasan> list all the files that have GPL-2+ as GPL-2+
<Quintasan> if any file has not licenese then I would say it's GPL-3
<Quintasan> anyways
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: 
<Quintasan> licensecheck --copyright -r .
<Quintasan> dunno if you used that
<Quintasan> yofel: You have some grep magic for licensecheck?
<ovidiu-florin> they all say GPL (v2 or later)
<ovidiu-florin> except on
<ovidiu-florin> one
<ovidiu-florin> which has no license in it
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> List all the GPL-2+ files as GPL-2+ and say that the rest is GPL-3
<Quintasan> I know this is a pain but you can't get around that
<yofel> Quintasan: not really. It's a mix of grep, cut and pipes
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> can I see it?
<yofel> Later. I'm on mobile
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: how do I say that the rest is GPL-3
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<sgclark> ues * in the Files line
<sgclark> Files:
<Quintasan> What sgclark said
<ovidiu-florin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809799/ here
<sgclark> you have debian/* twice, I usually put the * entry at the top
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: that's just in the pastebin
<ovidiu-florin> by mistake
<ovidiu-florin> I'm hungry
<sgclark> ahh ok :)
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: why do you put * at the top?
<sgclark> sort of a catch all
<sgclark> and that is the way all were when I learned :)
<ovidiu-florin> do I need the debian/README.Debian and debian/README.source ? or can I delete them?
<ovidiu-florin> anyone?
<yofel> you don't *need* them. They're for documenting... weird packages
<Peace-> yofel: btw i did a ppa for my own test some time ago ... and i was able to create a valid deb package so basically creating a package on ubuntu server it's the same right ?
<ovidiu-florin> Peace-: it should
<Peace-> ok perfect
<Peace-> ovidiu-florin:  :) they are old btw https://launchpad.net/~nowardev/+archive/ppa
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: what should I write in changelog?
<yofel> new package?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<yofel> * Initial upload (LP: #00000)
<ovidiu-florin> what is that?
<yofel> latter is the bug number on launchpad of the packaging request
<yofel> if existing
<yofel> dch should fill in the rest for you
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thank you
<ovidiu-florin> yofel sgclark how do I write the debian/rules ?
<sgclark> that is an extremely long answer depending on the package, can be simple or hard. For now just update the dhstrip line to match your dbg package
<sgclark> Google is your friend when it comes to that file hehe
<ovidiu-florin> this is what I have: http://pastebin.kde.org/p28z2hbvh/pazyrv
<sgclark> I commented on paste with dhstrip. and I have only worked on framework so I am not entirely positive if your package needs it
<sgclark> it is important the lines after override_dh_strip: have a tab at the beginning of the line
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: should I add that ? or replace %:... with that?
<sgclark> replace %:... with that
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: it's a cmake project
<ovidiu-florin> that just uses libkde
<sgclark> ok so now you want to run debuild and cross your fingers
<ovidiu-florin> done that
<sgclark> ok
<ovidiu-florin> it doesn't work
<sgclark> what is the error?
<ovidiu-florin> http://pastebin.kde.org/pngnlwrsw/egiws2
<sgclark> open your control file and paste bin line 13 for me
<yofel> what's the control file?
<ovidiu-florin> that's just the description
<ovidiu-florin> of the package
<ovidiu-florin> should there be a space or something before?
<sgclark> I am guessing a sspace issue yes
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: no rule to make target `clean'
<sgclark> umm
<yofel> did you *remove* the % line in rules?
<ovidiu-florin> yup
<yofel> it has to be there if you don't use dhmk or other
<ovidiu-florin> http://pastebin.kde.org/pefwwoj1w/lvbpcq
<ovidiu-florin> this is what I have ^
<ovidiu-florin> yofel sgclark
<yofel> add the line you removed back
<yofel> or include dhmk like our kde packages do
<ovidiu-florin> include what?
<ovidiu-florin> include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk
<ovidiu-florin>  ?
<yofel> should be
<yofel> I'm on my phone  and can only offer limited help
<ovidiu-florin> it worked
<ovidiu-florin> it's compiling
<sgclark> I have only packaged frameworks :(
<sgclark> great!
<ovidiu-florin> dh_strip: debug package ufw-kde-dbg is not listed in the control file
<ovidiu-florin> what should I add as description to this package?
<sgclark> for frameworks I have three sections in control package-dev package and package-dbg
<sgclark> use same desc except add a . and another line saying development files and debug files respectively
<ovidiu-florin> yofel sgclark it's compiled and packaged
<ovidiu-florin> it's installed
<ovidiu-florin> what do I do now?
<sgclark> I think you need to do this http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<sgclark> I have to with frameworks
<sgclark> after that debuild -S
<sgclark> then you share the files with Riddell and he reviews them and pushes to PPA
<sgclark> or tells you what you did wrong :)
<yofel> does kcm ufw have a lib?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: AFAIK no
<yofel> then no need for symbolfiles
<sgclark> should be able to look in debian/tmp/lib/*/ for .so files to see if has libs right? yofel
<yofel> right
<sgclark> also ovidiu-florin nothing was listed in list-missing and lintian?
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: let me check
<ovidiu-florin> where is the build log file?
<sgclark> same folder as the .debs
<ovidiu-florin> pwd
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: http://pastebin.kde.org/pgnpolrm1/culsje
<sgclark> ok, you need to fix you .install files
<sgclark> make sure a) they match the filename in control
<sgclark> b) make sure those directories are listed in the file
<ovidiu-florin> .install files?
<sgclark> eg kde-ufw.install should have usr/share/* usr/lib/* etc/*
<sgclark> mmhmm
<sgclark> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#install
<sgclark> and I suspect you should have an empty-binary in lintain
<ovidiu-florin> I'm tired, just got home from work. I don't think I can concentrate anymore
<ovidiu-florin> sleeeepy
<sgclark> go to sleep then :)
<ovidiu-florin> and I have an exam tomorrow
<sgclark> think Riddell is out anyway and it would not get pushed today. Sleep well
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: please don't turn off / erase the EC2 yet. or if oyu must, please let me know, to copy the current state of the kde-ufw package
<ovidiu-florin> thank you for your help every body
<sgclark> np
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-25
<ahoneybun> howdy
<ahoneybun> Guest22834: Jono Bacon?
<valorie> oh what the hell
<valorie> I need the install directions on our website, and they are gone
<valorie> http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installation.html
<valorie> fortunately the docs still exist at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installation
<valorie> but why are the install docs not on our server?
<Riddell> valorie: because they were incomplete at 13.10 release date
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1272637] "Remove this <widget>" option not present when right-clicking on a panel widget @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1272637 (by Rohan Dhruva)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> Riddell: hmmm, you would think now that they are done, they could be moved/transformed/whatever?
<valorie> or at least link to the wiki
<valorie> oh well, I'll try to find out more later
<valorie> for now, bedtime. Tomorrow, kub session at Ubuntu User days
<Riddell> valorie: good luck with that
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1272637] "Remove this <widget>" option not present when right-clicking on a panel widget @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1272637 (by Rohan Dhruva)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1272687] Shutdown sometimes hangs on Kubuntu 14.04 Daily Build @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1272687 (by Marco Parillo)
<ahoneybun> valorie: thats what I was wondering about the wiki docs being mirrored to the site.
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of trying to learn to package
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'm going to try to fix this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomahawk/+bug/1162601
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1162601 in tomahawk (Ubuntu) "Please update tomahawk to 0.7.0" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<yofel> ahoneybun: that would be very much appreciated :)
<ahoneybun> I'm stuck at one part
<ahoneybun> I installed ffw3 but it does not see it installed
<ahoneybun> fftw
<ahoneybun> I don't see any error messages
<ahoneybun> when installing fftw3
<yofel> you installed libfftw3-dev ?
<yofel> ahoneybun: there is a 0.7 in ppa:tomahawk/ppa btw., it's just not dfsg-clean
<ahoneybun> I thought I had to build from source
<yofel> well, yes, the package will build the source
<ahoneybun> but how do I go from that ppa to fixing that bug?
<yofel> well, the source package in the PPA already has the build-deps etc. figured out so less work for you
<yofel> you could use 'pull-ppa-source ppa:tomahawk/ppa tomahawk saucy' to get it
<yofel> if you have the kubuntu-dev-tools
<ahoneybun> that is a package?
<yofel> I don't think we have one. You branch lp:kubuntu-dev-tools and build a package from that
<yofel> just run 'dpkg-buildpackage' inside 
<ahoneybun> updating my trusty vm 
<ahoneybun> with that ppa
<ahoneybun> there are no trusty package for tomahawk
<yofel> no there isn't, just get the one for saucy
<ahoneybun> but I am running trusty
<yofel> well, there is no trusty package, so your easiest way to get one is to fetch the saucy package and make it work for trusty
<yofel> would be the same thing if you start from the archive package, except that you then have to update it from 0.6 to 0.7 too
<ahoneybun> well I'm making a saucy virtualbox then will add the ppa, get kubuntu-dev-tools and pull 
<yofel> why?
<yofel> pull-ppa-source allows you to fetch a package for any release, you don't have to be running the release that the package was built for
<ahoneybun> idk how to make a saucy package work in trusty
<yofel> well, you fetch the package, try to build it for trusty and fix what doesn't work
<yofel> if you're lucky, you don't have to do anything
<ahoneybun> but a sudo apt-get update with that ppa added fails because there is no trusty package
<ahoneybun> I'm branching kubuntu-dev-tools 
<ahoneybun> how do you build kubuntu-dev-tools?
<yofel> just cd inside the folder, run dpkg-buildpackage
<yofel> do you want a shared chroot? Then I could help you with the beginning at least
<ahoneybun>  dpkg-buildpackage
<jarkko> yofel: how packages are transformed from saucy --> trusty ? i mean are they all 1st just copied into trusty ppa or something?
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> unmet deps
<ahoneybun> debhelper
<yofel> jarkko: when the archive opens everything is copied over. To catch packages that don't build anymore there are regular archive rebuilds 
<yofel> for PPA's you can either re-upload, or copy
<ahoneybun> maybe do a shared chroot
<yofel> ok, give me a minute
<jarkko> who decides when a program gets new number? 
<jarkko> programmer?
<jarkko> maintainer?
<yofel> the application versions are up to the respective developers. I.e. kde apps being versioned 4.12.1 is the decision of the kde develops
<yofel> we add the -... part after that
<yofel> where -XubuntuY means that debian has X changes and ubuntu Y (so our packages are -0ubuntu1 when we upload them)
<yofel> synced packages are symply e.g. -1, merged packages are -1ubuntu1
<jarkko> how much different is debian and kubuntu sotware base?
<yofel> well, k/ubuntu is based on debian, so we get a lot from there. But ubuntu maintains chunks of the stack themselves like kernel, X etc.
<yofel> for kubuntu the kde packages are close to the debian ones, we're just ahead of debian
<jarkko> do you know why they want to maintain kernel themselves?
<jarkko> or is it jus backporting drivers?
<yofel> no, they maintain it themselves, and as for why #ubuntu-kernel will have to answer that
<jussi> Security mostly iirc
<jarkko> well i look if someone is there
<jussi> but #ubuntu-kernel will of course have the best answer
<jussi> jarkko: I would guess you will have better luck on a weekday than a weekend
<jarkko> well it would be great if all distros could use the same software base even they would use different programs
<jarkko> is that never gonna happen?
<yofel> unlikely
<jarkko> does the disto amount increase or decrease every year?
<jarkko> would think that lot of them die because no maintaince
<jussi> they do..
<jussi> there is a cycle....
<jussi> I think that is the nice thing about open source though, when there are many different methods, it allows innovation to not be stifled
<yofel> ahoneybun: sorry, I have to re-setup something
 * yofel loves it when lxc falls apart -.-
<jarkko> are there lots of programs or projects that got abandon or became success?
<ahoneybun> yofel: np
<jussi> jarkko: there are many, many that get abandoned. not so many that are successful
<jussi> and ofte, something gets abandoned, then someone who likes it will pick it up. again, open source :)
<jarkko> well i often see the argument that everyone can read the code and make it better etc...the fact is that no average guy cannot read the code or change it
<jussi> jarkko: to a point - but Im not a coder and Ive contributed to several places. just different stuff
<jussi> (like the theme of this IRC client IM using...)
<yofel> ahoneybun: can you connect to 'ssh -p 2224 ubuntu@yofel.dyndns.org' ?
<ahoneybun> yea need a password though
<ahoneybun> yofel: need the pass though
<miseria> "dicen, que el ser humano es un programa del universo; ¿sera que la muerte es solo un cambio de actividades?" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<ahoneybun> i can yofel
<jarkko> how did you end up using kubuntu?
<yofel> ahoneybun: sorry, got disconnected. Try again
<ahoneybun> still need a password
<yofel> hm, I did add your ssh key from launchpad
<yofel> there is no password
<ahoneybun> asks for your
<ahoneybun> s
<yofel> do I need to add a different one?
<ahoneybun> maybe I need to update it
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> that key may be for my dual boot kubuntu not this virtual box one
<yofel> it's aaron@aaron-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y510P
<ahoneybun> yea thats the dualboot one
<ahoneybun> but the dual boot is on 13.10
<yofel> well, I need the one from whatever you're on right now ^^
<ahoneybun> the ssh key?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> public one
<ahoneybun> adding it to lp
<ahoneybun> added
<ahoneybun> it is the one with my email
<yofel> ahoneybun: try now
<ahoneybun> in
<yofel> small shell window ^^
<yofel> but worked, great
<ahoneybun> just know that off the top of your head lol
<yofel> the builddeps? 
<ahoneybun> yea 
<yofel> dpkg-checkbuilddeps printed them, see?
<yofel> dpkg -i and apt-get install -f is a bit of a trick to get debs and their deps installed
<ahoneybun> add the ppa ?
<yofel> no need, we only need the package from it, nothing else
<yofel> bah
<yofel> now ^^
<ahoneybun> now what is my part to do?
<yofel> a) make sure it builds for trusty. I created a pbuilder env that you can use to check ('sudo -E pbuilder build ...dsc'), b) the 0.6 package had some files removed from the upstream tarball for licensing reasons, that needs to be done for 0.7 too
<yofel> after that update the debian/copyright file for 0.7 as I don't think that was done yet
<yofel> removing the files from the upstream tarball means repacking it. That's unpacking the original tarball, removing the files, then creating a new 0.7.0+dfsg1 tarball
<yofel> ahoneybun: thankfully, the repacking is actually easy, as someone make a debian/repack.local script in the 0.6 package that tells which files were removed last time
<yofel> *made
<ahoneybun> am I going the right way?
<yofel> not sure, why are you building 0.6?
<ahoneybun> am I?
<ahoneybun> crap
<yofel> just cancel it with ctrl+c
<ahoneybun> so look in the 0.6 package for the files removed?
<yofel> wait
<yofel> ahoneybun: see, there you can already see which files where removed last time
<yofel> checking the changelog also can tell something useful if people do it right
<ahoneybun> so where is the 0.7?
<yofel> in that folder there is already the 0.7 we need
<yofel> wait
<yofel> we need to start from  a clean 0.7
<ahoneybun> made a backup?
<yofel> just moved it out of the way so we don't need to extract the debian/ folder again
<yofel> but we need an unpackaged 0.7 source as we need to rebuild the tar
<ahoneybun> you moved 0.7 to packaged and then made it again
<yofel> right, I extracted the 0.7.orig which is the upstream source without any modifications
<ahoneybun> oh boy a bit over my head 
<yofel> tomahawk is a bit of a complicated thing thanks to the license issues :/
<yofel> that's why I'm helping :)
<ahoneybun> but those were the same
<yofel> not.. quite
<ahoneybun> or was one upstream and one was ubuntu?
<yofel> pretty much
<yofel> see, the packaged one has quilt stuff and the debian/  folder
<ahoneybun> go into 0.7 and remove the admin mac and win?
<yofel> we don't need those at this point
<yofel> right, remove all the files that are in the repack.local file
<ahoneybun> how do I remove dirs? 
<yofel> ahoneybun: you can remove a dir with contents with 'rm -r dir#
<yofel> erm, 'rm -r dir'
<ahoneybun> those too?
<yofel> yes
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> done
<yofel> good, now we need to rename the folder to match the new version it'll have. That's tomahawk-0.7.0+dfsg1
<yofel> which is added to show that it matches with http://www.debian.org/social_contract#guidelines
<ahoneybun> rename command?
<yofel> move 
<yofel> I already moved it, now we need to create the new tar
<yofel> now we have the new tarball that we can use for the package
<ahoneybun> cool
<yofel> so now that that's done with, we can get back to packaging
<yofel> for that we'll start cleanly of from 0.6, just so the changelog is clean. We can take what we need from the 0.7 control file later
<yofel> now you always start by adding a new changelog entry
<ahoneybun> so you copied the debian dir from 0.6 to 0.7
<yofel> right, we'll start off that
<yofel> now those 2 env variables that I set are something you want to put in your ~/.bashrc 
<yofel> as dch will use them to fill in the name in the changelog
<yofel> hm, do you know how to use vim?
<ahoneybun> nope nano is the most I have
<yofel> ok, then lets try that again
<ahoneybun> the env variables?
<yofel> DEBEMAIL=aaronhoneycutt@kubuntu.org DEBFULLNAME="Aaron Honeycutt"
<yofel> see what happens otherwise
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> in the changelog, dch now says that '-- Colin Watson <ubuntu@lxc-devel>  Sat, 25 Jan 2014 21:37:58 +0000' edited it
<yofel> not ... quite right
<ahoneybun> oh
<yofel> with them
<yofel> -- Aaron Honeycutt <aaronhoneycutt@kubuntu.org>  Sat, 25 Jan 2014 21:39:13 +0000
<ahoneybun> but all that is one line? in at the bottom in bashrc?
<yofel> better :)
<yofel> ah, no
<yofel> export DEBEMAIL=aaronhoneycutt@kubuntu.org
<yofel> export DEBFULLNAME="Aaron Honeycutt"
<yofel> in .bashrc
<yofel> so first thing you need to do is fix the version in the first line
<yofel> ubuntu1, not 4
<yofel> it's the first packaging version of the 0.7 release
<ahoneybun> is the log right
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> I don't think it needs to be that verbose, telling why is more important
<yofel> i.e. 'repack upstream tarball so it's DFSG compliant'
<yofel> and before everything else. If you update to a new upstream version the first changelog line is usually:
<yofel> * New upstream release (LP: #00000)
<yofel> where the number is the launchpad bug number
<yofel> correct :)
<ahoneybun> :)
<yofel> now we'll leave the version as UNRELEASED for now
<ahoneybun> as 14.04 is dev?
<yofel> that's changed at the very end before upload
<yofel> (nope, you need a correct release set to upload)
<ahoneybun> should I assign myself on lp?
<yofel> dch changes behaviour when you want to edit a changelog though depending on UNRELEASED or not
<ahoneybun> save?
<yofel> for now save
<yofel> and if you want, assign the bug to you
<ahoneybun> ok
<yofel> now I think we'll continue with making it buildable
<yofel> so next after saving the file, run 'debuild -S' to get a source package
<yofel> okay
<ahoneybun> when is the beta of trusty set for?
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> feb 27th says https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<yofel> tomahawk needs to be in before feb 20th btw. (feature freeze)
 * jacky makes a note
<yofel> as for the debuild error, there is a debhelper support script missing
<yofel> the first thing I usually do in that case, is try to install the build-deps for the package which usually takes care of things
<yofel> i.e. 'sudo apt-get build-dep tomahawk'
<yofel> the package that's missing here is pkg-kde-tools btw.
<ahoneybun> that would not be in the list of things being installed
<yofel> uh
<yofel> Setting up pkg-kde-tools (0.15.12ubuntu1) ...                                                                                                  │···········································
<yofel> it was just installed
<yofel> ok, after running debuild -S, you always want to read what lintian tells you
<yofel> the first 2 warnings are something we don't need to care about though usually
<ahoneybun> cant prove its me pretty mcuh
<ahoneybun> much
<yofel> the standards version is something you usually want to update, but to be sure you can you would have to read the changelog of debian-policy 3.9.5
<yofel> so lets just leave it for now (ubuntu doesn't care about it much anyway)
<yofel> debsign failed because it can't find your gpg key on the server (and that's good)
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> you would need to have it properly signed to upload it somewhere, meaning the person that'll sponsor your upload will do that
<yofel> it's not required for us now
<yofel> so now that we have a source package, we can feed it to pbuilder
<ahoneybun> which mean me and you (mostly you) build it and someone else uploads it
<yofel> pretty much, tomahawk is MOTU terretory
<ahoneybun> MOTU?
<yofel> everyones masters of the universe to be found in #ubuntu-motu
<yofel> they take care of the stuff in universe/multiverse
<ahoneybun> oh
<yofel> let's start building
<yofel> ok, I just froze the shell by pressing F7
<yofel> (that's byobu, pretty handy)
<yofel> now lets go back up to the configuring
<yofel> it's always good to first check whether there's anything not found there
<yofel> for now we can be happy, as all the packages we need are already found \o/
<yofel> so continue..
<yofel> ahoneybun: still with me? ^^
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> package is almost done building
<ahoneybun> yes so far so good
<yofel> ok, the package is done building now, and it even built successfully
<ahoneybun> not in my screen
<ahoneybun> stuck at 88%
<yofel> connection lost maybe?
<yofel> you got disconnected a few times here, so maybe ssh gave up at some point
<ahoneybun> back
<yofel> I've set up pbuilder to always stay in the chroot at the end. (personal preference)
<yofel> usually it would've quit and saved the files
<yofel> now lets go back up a bit and look at the debhelper output
<yofel> DH_VERBOSE is set in pbuilderrc so it's a bit long
<yofel> ok so my pbuilder set in the chroot has some pbuilder hooks in ~/.pbuilder-hooks
<yofel> 2 of those run lintian and list-missing on the finished package
<yofel> so as you see, lintian suddenly shows a lot more than it did before
<ahoneybun> bbl
<yofel> ok
<yofel> ping me when you're back
<ahoneybun> yofel: ping!
 * valorie goes to do the Kubuntu presentation in #ubuntu-classroom
 * ahoneybun follows
<valorie> oooo, a kub. posse
<jarkko> joined too
<jarkko> but
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> but?
<yofel> ahoneybun: pong
 * yofel passes valorie a cup of coffee
<yofel> I'll idle around in -chat :)
<valorie> danke schon, yofel
<jarkko> i just read about lubuntu and xubuntu...the another had something like 12 testers for alpha 2...i just wonder why we need so many different distros...man power is so divided
<valorie> they aren't whole distros
<valorie> flavors of ubuntu
<valorie> but you are asking why have both pear and apple trees
<jarkko> but how they differ from kubuntu then?
<jarkko> they were asking package managers too...
<valorie> listen and learn!
 * valorie has to concentrate on the session
<jacky> jarkko: this is freedom on steroids
<jacky> more freedom is better than *no* freedom
<valorie> jarkko: I get what you are saying, but there is nobody in charge
<valorie> we all do as we like, find those with whom we want to work, etc.
<valorie> freedom can be messy
<jarkko> i think it would be better if some distros would eat some others
<valorie> it does sorta happen
<valorie> the code stays out there, bit-rotting, but the people move on to other projects
<valorie> when you think of all the ubuntu flavors, for instance, they each fill a niche
<valorie> ubuntu-kylin we can't fill
<valorie> for instance
<jarkko> what's ubuntu-kylin?
<valorie> edubuntu, same
<valorie> it's in Chinese
<valorie> basically created/packaged by Chinese
<jarkko> i heard that chinese use lot of linux
<jarkko> can anyone explain why we have nowadays deb and rpm? what happened at the time there was only 1
<Noskcaj> It's even the national OS now
<valorie> redhat developed rpm a looooong time ago
<Noskcaj> Because different distros use different systems. 
<valorie> for their own commercial reasons
<valorie> everybody chooses what works best for them
<jarkko> i doubt many will cycle many distros, if the ones that they try work
<valorie> oh gosh, some are dilettants and try new stuff just for the heck of it
<valorie> me, I'm sorta stubborn
<valorie> I love kubuntu and will stay here
<jarkko> does installing other DEs on kubuntu work just from software center?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-26
<Noskcaj> jarkko, yep
<valorie> yes, or apt-get
<valorie> easy-peasy
<jarkko> have you tried it?
<jarkko> that it works and dont break x
<ahoneybun> jarkko: I installed Ubuntu then Kubuntu-desktop package and I;m fine
<jarkko> well i am happy with kde, but i would like to it to start a bit faster
<ahoneybun> yofel: what did lintain tell us?
<yofel> oh sorry, got distracted :/
<yofel> ok, lets see where we left off
<ahoneybun> thats ok
<yofel> now that we have the built package, lintian can not only check for common errors in the source, but also in the finished package
<yofel> you can find the explenation of the tags on lintian.debian.org, e.g. http://lintian.debian.org/tags/copyright-refers-to-deprecated-bsd-license-file.html
<yofel> for now we'll leave lintian, and check for the next script output
<yofel> list-missing
<ahoneybun> there is nothing there
<yofel> that tells whether there are any files that are not in any deb 
<yofel> in this case, it's empty, so all files are installed and we're good
<ahoneybun> cool
<yofel> for library packages this would be the point where you would check for symbol diffs in the log, but here we don't have any so we're done looking at the log for now
<yofel> so we see all debs are built
<yofel> the result folder also has the build log in it should you want to take another look at it later
<ahoneybun> no 32 bit build?
<yofel> we only did one pbuilder build, and that defaults to the host architecture. You could build for 32bit too, but that would require another build and a 32bit pbuilder chroot
<yofel> easy to do, but normally checking just one arch is fine
<ahoneybun> as it would build for both for sure
<yofel> pbuilder doesn't make a difference between the packages it builds on specific archs like launchpad does
<yofel> it always builds everything
<yofel> as the package built fine, the package is done from a technical standpoint
<yofel> what we still have to do is update the copyright information in debian/copyright and fix the lintian warnings that are fixable
<yofel> updating the copyright information is possibly the most boring and tricky thing to do for a package
<yofel> lets take a look at the current file
<yofel> in the file you see a small header, then every file is listed with it's respective license and the copyright holders
<yofel> at the bottom of the file you find the short descriptions of the licenses with references to the full ones, or if a license doesn't have a short form then you see the whole license there
<ahoneybun> I see
<yofel> there is sadly no fully automated way of updating the information
<ahoneybun> so what magic script tells us what has changed lol
<yofel> so what I usually do is take the file, and check whether the information is still correct by combinding licensecheck, grep, cut and some shell magic
<yofel> I think there's a bit easier way to do it, but that's how I do it
<ahoneybun> oh ok then 
<yofel> at this point: a small lesson in byobu: You can create shell tabs with F2 and switch with F3/F4
<yofel> it would be nice if it was that easy :S
<yofel> I'll show you how licensecheck works
<yofel> so, licensecheck nicely shows us under which license a file is
<yofel> it can also show what copyright it has, but at least to me that's of limited use as it's hard to filter
<yofel> nice for small packages, but for something as large as tomahawk.. not really
<yofel> so I usually go and filter by license (as that's how the copyright file is grouped)
<yofel> the full syntax of the debian/copyright file is documented on http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ btw.
<ahoneybun> so we do that on for both packages? and then change as neeeded?
<yofel> both packages? You only need to update the new one
<ahoneybun> well you need to see what it was before 
<yofel> that's already documented in the copyright file
<yofel> you *could* ofc. make a full source diff of 0.6 to 0.7 and parse the changed copyright information out of that
<yofel> I'll show you how I usually do it
<ahoneybun> where does it say that a license is different
<yofel> well, we have nothing that can compare that, so finding that out is up to you
<yofel> making a diff will show the license as changed
<yofel> or you could go and essentially re-create the copyright file which is kinda what I do
<yofel> you can ask the others too how they do it, maybe they have a better procedure ^^
<ahoneybun> this is a bit over my head I have a headache lol
<yofel> licensing is always headache material. Sometimes you could really use a lawyer for this -.-
<ahoneybun> just this altogether I mean
<ahoneybun> not something I'm used too
<ahoneybun> *to
<yofel> you'll get used to it, it takes some practice though ^^
<ahoneybun> heck I don't even understand what your writing
<yofel> in the shell you see what I usually do: get the licenses, filter files by license, then get just the filename from the list, grep for copyright in those files, then filter by user
<ahoneybun> what is happening
<ahoneybun> lol
<yofel> it's magic :P
<ahoneybun> a script doing this for you is magic
<ahoneybun> this is something that can't be said over irc
<yofel> well, there have been attempts, haven't really seen a good working one for dep5 though
<yofel> nor do I really remember where they are
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> lol
<yofel> so at this point, I would check the output whether the copyright information for that user is still correct
<yofel> in this case, just make sure all copyright years are documented
<yofel> which is ok, so now I go and filter that user out
<yofel> and filter for the next user
<yofel> now repeat that for every user, and every license, and at some point you're done
<yofel> if one would like to do it the diff way, I guess it would go like this
<yofel> so make a diff, then look for added/removed/changed copyrights and update the file accordingly
<yofel> now you can try yourself at this a bit if you want to
<yofel> as I'll have to sign off for today
<yofel> it's 3:30AM and i'm slowly falling asleep :/
<ahoneybun> oh ok then ll
<ahoneybun> you have to sleep
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tester56> I think I have figured out my first patch for kdelibs (in kdelibs/kio/kfile/kpropertiesdialog.cpp)
<tester56> but I have no experience with compiling such large stuff ... is it possible to compile kpropertiesdialog standalone?
<tester56> or is it necessary to compile whole kdelibs?
<Peace-> tester56:you need to compile everything 
<tester56> Peace: okay, and how do I test? do I really have to replace the system files?
<Peace-> tester56: i have tried a patch for dolphin for example 
<Peace-> tester56: and i have compiled it again with my modifications => http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2013/11/18/automatic-video-audio-preview-with-dolphin-kde-hovering-a-file/
<Peace-> tester56: try to figure out reading how i have compiled it ...
<Peace-> tester56: read this step THIRD STEP : COMPILE DOLPHIN AND INSTALL IT
<Peace-> tester56: in that tutorial you get a debian pacakge
<Peace-> tester56: so if someting goes wrong just reinstall the default debian pacakge and you are done 
<tester56> i want to check out if the bug i have found is already fixed in frameworks, where can I find kio in neon?
<tester56> Peace: thanks, I will try it 
<tester56> kio is not listed here: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5
<tester56> is it part of any of the listed packages?
<yofel> tester56: project-neon5-kio
<tester56> yofel: yeah i am an idiot, i was not able to go to page 2 
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> easy to miss on launchpad :P
<tester56> yofel: could you say me how to get it with bzr? I seems to be too stupid for that too ...
<tester56> because i need the code and not the package ...
<yofel> tester56: I don't think we have bzr imports for those, use:
<yofel> git clone git://anongit.kde.org/kio
<tester56> yofel: thanks 
<Riddell> valorie: how did it go?
<jussi> what state is 14.04 in right now? 
<tester56> when i simply run cmake when compiling kdelibs, the install directory is the default one, meaning it will replace system files, right?
<tester56> (when running make install)
<yofel> no, it should default to /usr/local/
<yofel> you could simply replace the lib you want to test if you know which one it is
<yofel>  /usr/local/ should be hiding the system libs when installed though, just remember to make uninstall them later
<tester56> so when i make install, the newly compiled ones will be used?
<yofel> jussi: usable, mostly. My issues on my notebook are nvidia driver crashes somehow related to opengl, kernel sometimes not waking from suspend and for some reason virtuoso does nothing but crash on this one system
<yofel> other than that it runs fine for me
<tester56> yofel: and the path used by kubuntu is /usr ?
<yofel> yes
<tester56> so setting path to /usr will override the right files?
<jussi> yofel: ok, nice. might go ahead and do the update then... especially as I have intel on this machine...
<yofel> tester56: yes, should be -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr I think. But I wouldn't really recommend that, if you can patching and rebuilding the package would be safer
<tester56> yofel: btrfs snapshots should help in that case ;-)
<yofel> agreed ^^
<tester56> okay something went wrong ...
<tester56> in CMakeLists.txt in kdelibs:
<tester56> set (KDE_VERSION_MAJOR 4)
<tester56> set (KDE_VERSION_MINOR 15)
<tester56> set (KDE_VERSION_RELEASE 70)
<tester56> so after installing, all kde applications should show 4.15.70 as version, right?
<tester56> (in about KDE)
<tester56> :-(
<yofel> they should show whatever kde4-config --version shows
<yofel> I don't know where that comes from though
<tester56> when i ran make install there are many of those entries: Installing: /usr/include/kio/jobclasses.h
<tester56> why are source files installed?
<yofel> those are library headers
<yofel> you need those to build anything that uses the libs
<tester56> yofel: but the install seems to have gone right: http://pastebin.com/Lkk649Fz  or?
<yofel> looks right.. I think
<tester56> yofel: okay i think i understand what i did wrong ...
<tester56> yofel: if dolphin uses kdelibs/kio/kfile/kpropertiesdialog.cpp i have to compile dolphin against it, right?
<yofel> not if the so version of the lib that the code is in is still the same
<yofel>  /usr/lib/libkio.so.5 I guess?
<tester56> yofel: not sure ...
<tester56> yofel: I have changed something there but I do not see the changes applied ...
<tester56> yofel: plasma is in kdelibs, right?
<yofel> plasma is in kde-workspace
<yofel> ah
<yofel> libplasma3 is part of kdelibs though
<tester56> yofel: so you say it is not necessary to rebuild dolphin?
<yofel> it shouldn't be, but if you're unsure you can always try to do that.
<yofel> I'm not familiar enough with kdelibs and don't have enough time to take a close look at this to give a definite answer
<tester56> yofel: okay thanks for your great help !
<tester56> yofel: okay there seems to be somethin wrong
<tester56> kmailservice -v outputs KDE Development Platform: 4.12.1                                                                                                     
<tester56> in the build folder in bin it outputs KDE Development Platform: 4.15.70
<tester56>  as expected
<tester56> yofel: that means the systemfiles did no replaced
<yofel> try to reload the session? Some libs might still be loaded
<tester56> i have rebooted after installing
<yofel> if the install went ok then that's the only thing I can think of
<yofel> dunno then, maybe #kde-devel knows more
<tester56> yofel: i do not understand the world atm ... it installed /usr/bin/kmailservice according to the output ...
<tester56> then i test the two binaries and they do not match ... WTF?
<tester56> trying again now
<yofel> it could be that an RPATH was set and it's loading libs from different locations
<yofel> wild guess
<tester56> yeah but i ran the path it installed it too and it did not match  ^^
<tester56> i did a btrfs snapshot before installing though ...
<tester56> could that be related?
<yofel> unlikely... unless you're running the wrong snapshot or so
<tester56> yofel: anyway building whole kdelibs now ... before I only build kio ...
<tester56> yofel: there kde4-config is included now :-)
<ahoneybun_> yofel: is that shared chroot running?
<yofel> ahoneybun_: should be
<ahoneybun_> yep
<ahoneybun_> what is the key to remove a shell yofel?
<yofel> ahoneybun_: just close it with ctrl+d
<ahoneybun_> look in debian/copyright correct?
<ahoneybun_> for the licenses and such
<yofel> right, that's where we left off
<ahoneybun_> I have th 0.6 and 0.7 debian/copyright files open but see no difference
<yofel> right, as I said yesterday, the 0.7 file is a copy of the 0.6 file
<ahoneybun_> oh
<yofel> it now has to be updated with the 0.7 license information
<yofel> that is documented in the tomahawk source
<ahoneybun_> looking
<yofel> the debian/copyright file is essentially a documentation of all the copyright headers in the source
<yofel> no, that's something else
<yofel> do you remember licensecheck?
<ahoneybun_> does it matter where I run it?
<yofel> yes, as you need to tell it which files to check
<yofel> -r *
<yofel> does the trick if you're in the package root
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> * ?
<ahoneybun_> I don't remember the use of grep and such though
<ahoneybun_> to filter
<yofel> ok, I guess we'll do it my way
<yofel> that'll take a while though
<ahoneybun_> well I don't know anyway but kinda yours
<yofel> ok, lets go back to the copyright file
<ahoneybun_> I mean I can look though that long list
<ahoneybun_> and compate
<ahoneybun_> compare
<yofel> right... but that would probably take ages for tomahawk - would still work ofc. ^^
<yofel> Files: *
<ahoneybun_> so you look though licensecheck and put each file in the right license in the copyright file?
<yofel> means that we assume that all files that aren't specified in another section are 
<yofel> License: GPL-3+
<yofel> kinda. You need to document what files have what copyright, and who holds the copyright on that
<yofel> so I usually update the file starting from the top
<ahoneybun_> from the first license
<ahoneybun_> I'm trying to see the command
<yofel> ok, so now I've filtered out all files that are GPL-3+
<ahoneybun_> so just the license so options or anything
<yofel> right, works better for me for filtering
<yofel> as I need only the file list
<yofel> now some shell magic
<yofel> that'll cut the output apart on the colon and give me only the first part
<yofel> now some more magic
<yofel> xargs will append the file list after the 'grep -i copyright'
<yofel> that way we can grep through all the listed files
<yofel> yay, and it's listing all the copyright holders for the GPL-3+ files
<yofel> now we have tons of duplicates ofc. so I filter only one person out
<ahoneybun_> after this we can just copy and paste no?
<yofel> well, we only need every person *once*
<ahoneybun_> yea
<yofel> so we need to merge all the copyright years
<ahoneybun_> oh boy
<yofel> currently we have 2010-2012, so I'll filter for 2013 as that's the only thing that could've been added
<yofel> nothing, great
<yofel> so nothing to do for that person
<ahoneybun_> hard part is to remember these command
<ahoneybun_> and options
<yofel> now, as I'm done with him, I add -v to grep, which changes behaviour from 'filter for' to 'filter out'
<yofel> just to make sure we didn't have 2 christians ^^
<yofel> ahoneybun_: you can just copy the ~/.bash_history file later
<yofel> that should have most of the commands inside
<yofel> now to the next person
<yofel> ok, no update for leo either
<yofel> ahoneybun_: so, do you kinda see what I do?
<ahoneybun_> yea let me try for a sex
<ahoneybun_> sec
<ahoneybun_> sec
<ahoneybun_> crap
<ahoneybun_> nothing new from him
<yofel> Quintasan: you were asking what  kinda weird shell magic I do to filter licenses, it looks like this :P
<yofel> licensecheck -r * | grep GPL | grep v3 | grep later | cut -f 1 -d : | xargs grep -i copyright | grep -i -v christian | grep -i -v franchi | grep -i mitchell | grep 2013
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> that's magic allright
<Quintasan> :D
<ahoneybun_> new things
<yofel> right
<yofel> so now you can change the year range to 2010-2013
<yofel> stop
<ahoneybun_> ops
<yofel> that's why I like to only append grep 2013 in the second run
<ahoneybun_> already updated
<yofel> so I'm sure I did filter right in the first try
<ahoneybun_> i see
<yofel> that's the packager coyprights, you won't find those anywhere
<yofel> you may add yourself there btw ;)
<ahoneybun_> I don't really feel that I have done enough to earn that right
<yofel> nobody cares about that ;P
<yofel> as the list above was done, you should now check for new people
<ahoneybun_> do I keep all these names for the next list?
<ahoneybun_> I see I can't save
<yofel> huh
<yofel> what's the shortcut for that?
<ahoneybun_> crtl-s pops that message
<yofel> aha, never saw that before ^^
<yofel> but then again, I don't use nano
<yofel> now give me a sec to check something
<ahoneybun_> how did you check for new people?
<ahoneybun_> see our changes did not save
<ahoneybun_> seems it did
<yofel> oh well, it saves on exit
<yofel> hm, I wonder why nokia wasn't added
<yofel> anyway
<yofel> to check for anything new that's missing, just filter out everything we checked before, and look at the leftovers
<yofel> which in this case is some code, nokia, and a copyright entry for a different license (that part of  FdoNotifyPlugin.cpp is GPL-2+)
<yofel> IMO, nokia does belong into the copyright file, so can you please add it?
<yofel> it's already open
<yofel> ahoneybun_: wait
<yofel> what license are we checking?
<ahoneybun_> I thought to add the file
<yofel> well, which license are we checking?
<ahoneybun_> we just check gpl 3+
<yofel> ok, and what license is that section of the file for?
<yofel> (see 2 lines below)
<ahoneybun_> gpl 2+
<yofel> no
<yofel> LGPL-2
<yofel> and that's not GPL-3+
<yofel> our GPL-3+ section was at the top of the file
<yofel> again
<yofel> that's GPL-2+
<ahoneybun_> I'm trying to add that nokia file
<yofel> ok, I'll do it
<yofel> we were checking GPL-3+
<yofel> oh come on
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: getting into packaging?
<yofel> he is, tomahawk simply wasn't the best thing to start with. I'm trying to teach him how to do the copyright file
<yofel> tomahawk is a licensing chaos :S
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: mostly watching
<yofel> src/libtomahawk/utils/StyleHelper.h (C) nokia gpl-3+
<yofel> src/libtomahawk/utils/StyleHelper.cpp (C) nokia gpl-3
<yofel> no +
<ahoneybun_> bbl crap
<yofel> k
<valorie> Riddell: went well
<valorie> I might blog about it today
<ahoneybun_> back
<yofel> ahoneybun_: wb
<ahoneybun_> thanks
<yofel> ok, so lets do things strictly by handbook and add nokia 
<yofel> as our first section is for any file, we don't need to add any
<yofel> now, annoyingly one file is only gpl-3, so lets add that
<yofel> and add a new full section for the GPL-3, as that was missing
<yofel> ahoneybun_: so that concludes our work for GPL-3+
<yofel> on to the next license..
<ahoneybun_> ok then
<yofel> licensecheck didn't find anything GPL-3-only, so that's fine too
<yofel> next one is GPL-2+
<yofel> here we now have a different license than the package default, so we need to list the affected files
<ahoneybun_> ?
<yofel> for GPL-3+, we just had "Files: *"
<yofel> now we have a list of files - that are GPL-2+, not GPL-3+
<yofel> as in: all files in the package are GPL-3+, *except* ...
<ahoneybun_> that works no?
<yofel> it does, if it weren't for those 2 id3v2tag.* files
<yofel> better :)
<yofel> now go by the pattern from before
<yofel> sorry
<ahoneybun_> ? nothing new there
<yofel> nope
<yofel> wait
<yofel> always do a check whether any new people are there now
<ahoneybun_> so that is how you do that
<ahoneybun_> ok let me add them
<ahoneybun_> cant copy and paste?
<yofel> hm, should work..
<yofel> the files are already there though
<ahoneybun_> I forgot shift
<yofel> first 2 at least
<yofel> wait, those are wildcards
<ahoneybun_> ?
<yofel> no need for * if you put the full filename
<yofel> * means 'any character 0 or unlimited times'
<yofel> the colons shouldn't be there 
<yofel> they're just part of the grep output
<ahoneybun_> right?
<yofel> right
<ahoneybun_> cool
<ahoneybun_> good?
<yofel> right intention
<yofel> but shortened too much
<yofel> 2002 wasn't in the list
<ahoneybun_> I see
<yofel> ok
<yofel> now let me check something
<ahoneybun_> k
<yofel> ok fine, I like looking at the headers themselves just to make sure it's not some weird combined license that licensecheck misunderstood
<yofel> not the case here )
<yofel> ok, we're done with the GPL section
<yofel> now to check if there's anything else GPL-like
<yofel> oh yay, LGPL with kde clause
<yofel> hm, now that's LGPL-2.1+, not LGPL-3+ as the copyright file says
<yofel> as there is no LGPL-2.1+ explained at the bottom, we need to add that
<yofel> and as there is no file with LGPL-3+ anymore we can remove that part
<yofel> now we're done with anything GPL (for now)
<yofel> so lets look for any other licenses
<yofel> or hm
<yofel> lets stay with the LGPL ones for now
<yofel> kdsingleapplicationguard is a problem because it shows a limitation of licensecheck that doesn't fit with the real world
<yofel> by default licensecheck only looks through source code files to find licenses
<yofel> kdsingleapplicationguard does it... differently :/
<yofel> ahoneybun_: wait
<yofel> ahoneybun_: I was checking something for a sec, where are you now?
<ahoneybun_> checking lgpl for kertz
<yofel> ok
<ahoneybun_> that does not work
<yofel> see the output from before
<ahoneybun_> just those
<yofel> licensecheck doesn't understand the kde clause in the file, so can't tell the version
<ahoneybun_> so check each file?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> ahoneybun_: tip: first grep for copyright, so you see which files are worth checking
<yofel> most in there have nothing in them
<ahoneybun_> let me see
<ahoneybun_> show me that please
<yofel> so we see there's only one file with copyright information
<yofel> and that's the part we're interested in
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-19
<soee> good morning
<tsdgeos> Riddell: at some point you opened a bug about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-greeter/plasma5_badge/+merge/246778
<tsdgeos> i couldn't find it, you may want to close it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hmm i wonder where
<_Groo_> good morning all
<_Groo_> anyone alive?
<_Groo_> or barely
<lordievader> o/
<Riddell> hola
<_Groo_> hi lordievader Riddell 
<_Groo_> sooo, are you guys aware that some packages in ci are horribly broken, lib wise?
<_Groo_> small example, try to run ksysguard
<_Groo_> ksysguard: error while loading shared libraries: libprocessui.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_Groo_> so, you create a symbolic link to libprocessui.so.5
<_Groo_> because the lib didnt changed symbols, its still 5.whatever
<_Groo_> :/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libprocessui.so.5.2.90
<_Groo_> ok now its ksysguard: error while loading shared libraries: libksignalplotter.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_Groo_> same stuff, repeat
<_Groo_> oh nice, now is ksysguard: error while loading shared libraries: libksgrd.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_Groo_> oh now is ksysguard: error while loading shared libraries: libprocesscore.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_Groo_> so much fun
<_Groo_> hurra, now it works
<_Groo_> so the bad news...
<_Groo_> all this packages are pointing to a symbolic link with a .6
<_Groo_> unfortunatelly, the symbols didnt change, so it should be .5
<lordievader> _Groo_: I'll reboot to plasma5 and check ;)
<_Groo_> i dont know if this was on purpose or a slipup
<_Groo_> some poor soul will have to check the install files for kde, one by one (i recommend a script), and change all the symbolic links back from .6 to .5
<lordievader> Blegh, my Plasma5 install is broken/
<yofel> that's not a packaging thing but an upstream one
<yofel> although this smells like too much wildcarding in install files if this actually built
<Sick_Rimmit> Hello
<Sick_Rimmit> Be back later
 * lordievader now to update the revived Plasma5 install :)
<soee> :)
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit, how's the fosdem posters?
<yofel> _Groo_: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/122072/
<_Groo_> yofel: ok, but with that bump, ksysguard is broken
<_Groo_> yofel: a matter of recompilation, or we need to wait for upstream?
<yofel> rebuild should be enough
<yofel> and our libksysguard packging needs to be fixed so this doesn't happen again
<_Groo_> yofel: make it so (always wanted to say that)
<yofel> ^^
<_Groo_> btw are you guys going to use my bluez+pulseaudio backport?
<_Groo_> im using it locally, but without them, bluedevil is useless
<sitter> nonono
<sitter> ksysguard needs fixing
<sitter> the package is pretty shite
<sitter> the wildcards in install are not restrictive enough and it doesn't have symbols files
<_Groo_> dont mention it, groo is here to give more work to you guys ^^
<_Groo_> remember, a righteous penis is a flacid one... no wait.. wrong reference
<yofel> sitter: agreed, just took a quick look at it -.-
<yofel> I wonder what else has such permissive wildcarding :S
<lordievader> _Groo_: You had problems with ksysguard? (My install should be up to date again)
<lordievader> Ah, yes. I get the same :P
<Riddell> yay kate transitioned!
<sitter> Riddell: plusma-nm five point two has breakagery todo with nm 1.0 enablement, see #plasma
<sitter> reckon you should know as release dude
<_Groo_> lordievader: good to see you got it too
<_Groo_> btw, another issue
<_Groo_> this time with kio-mtp
<_Groo_> kio-mtp is now part of kio-extras
<_Groo_> so far so good, the packages installed correctly and removed the old kio-mtp package
<_Groo_> the thing is, dolphin in ci is still kde 4.x based, so it lost the ability to mount mtp points :P
<_Groo_> the new dolphin should be in kde-baseapps
<_Groo_> is anyone working on porting those to ci?
<sitter> dolphin has no release date
<_Groo_> can kio-mtp 4 and 5 coexist then?
<sitter> Riddell: ^ upstream problem ... one needs old kio-mtp and new one on the same machine, otherwise one can't use it...
<Riddell> what does one need old kio-mtp for?
<sitter> or actually, the binary artifacts should not conflict anyway
<_Groo_> for dolphin
<sitter> Riddell: dolphin is kdelibs4
<Riddell> hmm, right
<sitter> and generally everything that is kdelibs4 really
 * sitter looks at packaging
<_Groo_> when kio-extras was installed it removed the old kio-mtp package
<_Groo_> but since is kde 4.x is shouldnt have since its capable or using both
<sitter> data files conflict it says
<sitter> Riddell: might this be at all related to the translation file name conflict tsdgeos highlighted?
<_Groo_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<_Groo_>   kio-extras kio-extras-data plasma-desktop plasma-workspace
<_Groo_> if you try to install kio-mtp 0.75 manually
<sitter> yes
<_Groo_> so yeah, we have the new one that dolphin doesnt use, and the old one cant be installed
<_Groo_> the joys of transitions 
<_Groo_> thats why i eat our own dog food, i stumble into stuff thats not immediately apparent, since the packaging is correct or almost, and the functionality is not upfront broken
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Jesus, I just realised only a year left till I get my degree
<Riddell> another year?
<Riddell> haven't you been doing that since forever?
<Riddell> Quintasan: does that mean you have a dissertation project to do?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm going to have to write something called "praca inżynierska", it's lower than shadeslayer MSc
<Quintasan> Then in 1,5 year I can do MSc degree
<sitter> I don't think shadeslayer has a masters degree
<Quintasan> Though I'm not sure if I'm going to bother.
<sitter> I think ur thing ~= BSc
<Riddell> Quintasan: fancy making it a Kubuntu or KDE project?
<Riddell> then you'd actually have something people used to show for it at the end
<Quintasan> Riddell, sitter: interwebs say it's engineering thesis that I'm going to write
<Quintasan> Riddell: I wanted to something desktop but all of the promotors are like "lol no, do something on Android"
<sitter> they are not wrong
<Riddell> Quintasan: great, make a kubuntu phone edition
<_Groo_> Quintasan: dont do it, the interwebs dont need another engineer, we need plumbers!!! mario wont last forever!
<sitter> Quintasan: what Riddell said, I hear we soon get phone hardware to easily deploy kubuntu on :P
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw what ever happened to plasma ... what was it called, the mobile version?
<Riddell> horah, konsole/konsole4 migrated
<Quintasan> _Groo_: Active.
<_Groo_> Quintasan: oh yeah, plasma active
<Riddell> plasma active the tablet edition hasn't been ported to plasma5
<Quintasan> sitter, Riddell: I hopefully have more freedom when doing masters.
<_Groo_> Riddell: it was interesting, pitty the crowdsource funding didnt work that well
<Quintasan> will have*
<sitter> better idea: don't do a masters degree and start working at codeclimate and get me a free account
<Quintasan> The worst thing is that I'm the first year that has to write a thesis
<Quintasan> Before me people had something called ZPI which was a team project and then you got your degree.
<Quintasan> Now I have BOTH.
<Riddell>   if(KDE4Workspace_FOUND)
<Riddell>      add_subdirectory(kwin-decoration)
<Quintasan> And to make things worse they decided to do a internal restructuring and now noone has any idea who is responsible for what.
<Riddell> tsdgeos: that's why no kwin-decoration for oxygen, it needs kde4workspace which we don't have any more ↑
<Riddell> Quintasan: make kubuntu mobile and port more kde apps to android
<Riddell> useful and you'll learn stuff
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, I got roped in for Android now.
<Quintasan> Someone got COBOL -> C# translator
<Quintasan> and I'm not even kidding
<Riddell> oh my goodnes
<Riddell> programming language transators are evil, cobol is evil, c# is evil, does this person know no good?
<Riddell> Quintasan: great, port umbrello to android
<Riddell> you can even sell it and make money like gcompris
<Quintasan> hm
<Quintasan> >UML
<Quintasan> argh
<Riddell> worked for me, I got a 1st class degree and won some fancy award and people actually still use it
<Riddell> academics love stuff like UML
<Quintasan> yofel: I dropped most of my Quassel in case you were wondering what the hell is going on with the database.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Riddell> _Groo_: where is your PPA again?
<soee> Quintasan: you can write it in a week :D
<Quintasan> soee: What, my thesis?
<lordievader> soee: Not if you want it to be more than bullshit bingo...
<tsdgeos> Riddell: you're reading that wrong
<tsdgeos>   if(KDecorations_FOUND)
<tsdgeos>     add_subdirectory(kwin-decoration)
<sitter> Riddell: qtquick1 backport is missing
<sitter> you never fixed it and then deleted it apparently :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sitter's right, I only have a Bachelors
<sitter> see, forget about masters and apply for job at codeclimate :P
<Quintasan> What on Earth is codeclimate
<sitter> lib/utils/CMakeFiles/qtcurve-utils.dir/build.make:373: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<sitter> what the
<sitter> Quintasan: quality metrics service
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: unless you intend to do reasearchy stuff, a masters is a bit silly ( IMHO )
<_Groo_> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa
<_Groo_> Riddell: think of the pig
<shadeslayer> peppa pig xD
<yofel> pepper pig :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: yep, although my ppa is much older, someone is owing me royalties!
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> can you actually sue over something that could be someone's name though?
<shadeslayer> I don't think so
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: tell that to apple
<shadeslayer> for eg. I most certainly don't hold the trademark over my name
<_Groo_> nowadays i think you can sue everyone for everything in the usa
<_Groo_> it depends on the judge
<_Groo_> someone once said, good lawyers know the law, great lawyers know the judges
<shadeslayer> gosh
<shadeslayer> people dont look at synaptic anymore I guess
<BluesKaj> I used synaptic for yrs until muon became stable and mature enough to be reliable
<Riddell> tsdgeos: where? I look at line 49 https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/oxygen/repository/revisions/master/entry/CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> _Groo_: added back kio-mtp to the archive and the seed
<tsdgeos> i can't believe that kwin people killed oxygen deco for 5.2
<tsdgeos> it's silly
 * tsdgeos goes back to work
<sitter> Riddell: kio-extras-data replaces kio-mtp though
 * shadeslayer proceeds to fix kate
<Riddell> sitter: I updated that too
<sitter> ah, perfect then
 * sitter wonders why the frameworks deps in vivid-stable are still botched
<mgraesslin> tsdgeos: should we have not shipped all the decoration improvements just because Oxygen doesn't have a port yet?
<mparillo> There will be an alpha 2, right? Just in case, I created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> it would be nice to have more themes and backgrounds for VDs that aren't global
<mparillo> I would also be willing to take a try at updating: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu Where would most people start? From 14.04.1 or from 14.10
<tsdgeos> mgraesslin: i didn't see any improvement, just regressions, so in my opinion yes, now i'm working we can discuss this stuff later if you want
<Riddell> mparillo: ooh great thanks
<mgraesslin> tsdgeos: improvements: 4 MB less memory per window, better performance and no crashes. I was able to fix about 50 bug reports
<Riddell> mparillo: the upgrades needs a VividUpgrades page for 14.10 -> 15.04 upgrades
<Riddell> mparillo: which currently means running alt-space kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<mparillo> Riddell: I will give it a try. First step (which will take some time) is to get a really clean 14.10 environment, so my steps look stock. 
<mparillo> So I will do a fresh 14.10 install.
<soee> mgraesslin: the new window decoration works nice for me in 5.1.95 i do not miss oxygen at all :)
<Riddell> mparillo: great many thanks :)
<Riddell> mparillo: alpha 2 is probably looking for a release manager to guide it through incase you're looking for ways to help out :)
<BluesKaj> is plasma 5.2 in proposed ?
<soee> beta ?
<soee> its in archive
<BluesKaj> which archive
<BluesKaj> ?
<soee> BluesKaj: normal vivid updates
<BluesKaj> soee, since ?
<Riddell> it's been dripping in for the last week, final bits now in
<Riddell> except muon and bluedevil
<Riddell> which need other bits updated first
<BluesKaj> ok , thanks soee, Riddell
 * BluesKaj breaks out the laptop
<Riddell> it's been dripping in for the last week, final bits now in the screenshot for kde applications :)
<shadeslayer> anyone on KDE4 Utopic?
<soee> BluesKaj: upgrading ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: old school
<BluesKaj> already running 15.04 on the laptop...hoping for some improvements to some of mt annoyances with plasma 5
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<soee> BluesKaj: after upgrade could you check few bugs and say if you can confirm them https://cloud.soee.pl/public.php?service=files&t=9acc478c95d8bc861de4294172c53bc5 ?
<soee> most broken thing seems to be activities
<BluesKaj_> well at least slide works with the VD pager
<BluesKaj_> soee, could you post that ownloud site again, I couldn't read it on my tv/monitor, I might have better luck with this laptop
<Riddell> sweet, utopic backports work
<Riddell> !testers | utopic plasma 5 backports in kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<ubottu> utopic plasma 5 backports in kubuntu-ppa/next-staging: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<Riddell> anyone able to test that? ↑
<soee> BluesKaj_: https://cloud.soee.pl/public.php?service=files&t=9acc478c95d8bc861de4294172c53bc5
<soee> you have to download txt file
<soee> well i'm on utopic here at work with Plasma 5.1 :) i could test but can't risk my PC won't boot
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9785620/
<Neo31> i will confirm if i can do some testing tonight Riddell 
 * Neo31 at work
<Riddell> Neo31: great
<soee> ok i pressed T, upgrade in progress
<Riddell> soee: that you testing plasma5 backports on utopic?
<soee> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> soee: looks fine
<Riddell> I wonder if I should fix the calligra install though
<Riddell> that'll be a faff
<_Groo_> Riddell: can i mix ci with staging, or will it brake my entire system?
<Riddell> _Groo_: I've no idea I'm afraid
<_Groo_> staging for all i can see are the 14.12 applications , correct?
<Riddell> which staging? for which distro?
<Riddell> which staging? for which release?
<_Groo_> kubuntu-ci (utopic) + kubuntu-ppa/staging-next (utopic)
<_Groo_> the cutting edge of the cutting edge, bleeding all over
<Riddell> it would probably work
<_Groo_> probably is a very scientific answer indeed
<_Groo_> gonna try, what could go wrong, right?
<Riddell> sitter: you say I need to up the version number on the qt packages in kubuntu-ppa/next-staging?
<sitter> yeah, just upload with ~ppa10
<sitter> and qtquick1 is missing
<BluesKaj_> and krunner doesn't list previous entries, that another peeve
<BluesKaj_> that's
<Neo31> Riddell, can i transmit your message to our mailing list ? and what's the deadline for that ?
<Neo31> (LoCo Team mailing list)
<Riddell> Neo31: sure
<Riddell> deadline is whenever I get eough testing to feel comfortable to move it to kubuntu-ppa/next-backports
<Neo31> good
<_Groo_> Riddell: are you sure the kio-mtp is working now? did it compile already?
<_Groo_> its still asking to remove half the system :D
<Neo31> Riddell, some instructions please? we are not testing with iso tracker here right?
<BluesKaj_> what about plasma 5.2 or 15.04 ppa ..does one exist?
<BluesKaj_> or=for
<yofel> 5.1.95 is in vivid archive
<BluesKaj_> yofels]
<BluesKaj_> so I must be up to date 
<Riddell> Neo31: correct no tracker
<Riddell> Neo31: install kubuntu-plasma5 utopic 14.10
<BluesKaj_> no ppas in my sources
<Riddell> apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<Riddell> apt update; apt full-upgrade
<Riddell> see what happens
<_Groo_> Riddell: dear mr Riddell , kio-mtp is still unable to be installed when using ci, sincerely yours, a concerned user
<Neo31> cool, I will install a fresh 14.10 on a Virtual Machine, add plasma5 repo and do a full upgrade :) if there are some error I will ping you
<BluesKaj_> heh, http://pastebin.com/nki0J1Xq
<Riddell> Neo31: super
<Riddell> _Groo_: on utopic?
<_Groo_> Riddell: yep
<_Groo_> just updated from ci
<Riddell> I've not done that backport, spose I should do that
<_Groo_> might be a good idea... :P
<Riddell> or feel free to do it for me :)
<_Groo_> i dont have access
<_Groo_> to anything
<_Groo_> im just an annoying voice
<Riddell> you have your ppa and we can copy
<_Groo_> ¬¬
<Riddell> and you can show us your elite packaging powers then ask for access
<_Groo_> Riddell: i love you too... translation: you can do work and then ask access to do more work :D
<_Groo_> Riddell: im gonna lunch, ill download the sources and tweak them (or bang them) to submission and upload to my peppa pig repo
<Riddell> it's how open source works :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: ill ping you in 2 hours or so
<_Groo_> Riddell: yep, and i love it, i can give some pain and tears back to the community when stuff breaks :)
<BluesKaj_> ok here goes a reboot ..
<BluesKaj_> managed to reboot ok after that upgrade
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thou forgot the epochs
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in kate http://paste.ubuntu.com/9786144/
<shadeslayer> fix pushed to kubuntu_unstable
<mparillo> Riddell: I got the upgrade page started, and a clean, fresh 14.10 installation with upgrades. Next step is kdesudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE   ?
<Riddell> mparillo: 
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> mparillo: kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<Riddell> hmm ubiquity is kindae broken in kde frontend
<Riddell> sitter: can you explain what your patch is for? what does it change about QIcon?
<sitter> which patch?
<sitter> Riddell: it says so in the comment
<sitter> http://goo.gl/6LkM7X
<sitter> if the version is for it loads icons from oxygen, otherwise it will load from crystalsvg (which doesn't exist) so it loads from hicolor where an icon potentially is not available because we design and test against oxygen
<sitter> s/is for/is four
<sitter> so in essence that is forcing QIcon::loadTheme to load from oxygen
<sitter> (there's nicer ways to influence that in qt5, not sure about qt4, the env var certainly is the most uninvasive approach to it though)
<mparillo> Riddell: TY. Do I need sudo (text) or kdesudo (graphically)? Normally I would just try it without and see if I get an error message, but I am trying to get clean screenshots when mine differ from the ones you put in the previous upgrade page.
<sitter> mparillo: the tool is supposed to automatically use kdesudo, so just run it and you should get a password prompt
<Riddell> mparillo: nothing
<Riddell> (look at the script, it's a 1 liner"
<Riddell> does kdeplasma-addons need a meta package?
<Riddell> it has lots of split up packages for some reason
<Riddell> all of which we now seed
<mparillo> Riddell: It does, thank you. Getting screen shots as my disk spins like mad.
<Riddell> mparillo: you're upgrading from kde4?
<Riddell> sitter: 
<Riddell> sitter: merged!
<Riddell> but there's still a crash where it can't find the spinner icon or something
<Riddell> and another crash in ubi-console-setup in the keyboard stage
<Riddell> mparillo: volunteers needed :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2015-January/003182.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I backported kate4 into next-staging to fix that overlapping file issue
<shadeslayer> huh?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you had a problem with kate-data files overlapping, was that in utopic or vivid?
<shadeslayer> sid
<shadeslayer> your Breaks/Replaces was wrong
<shadeslayer> missing epoch
<shadeslayer> s/your/the/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah yes fixing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: already fixed
<Riddell> well uplo
<Riddell> well uploading to the archive
<sitter> Riddell: the spinner is fixed by that
<_Groo_> Riddell: cant take care of kio-mtp today, got a big issue at work that needs my attention :(
<Riddell> sitter: oh cool
<_Groo_> was hoping to do that now
<Riddell> _Groo_: fair enough
<_Groo_> blame my boss
<_Groo_> he waits till the last minute to drop the bomb
<mparillo> Riddell: Release manager sounds like a responsiblity. I am worried I cannot keep up. But I do have a question, as I replace your upgrade version with mine step-by-step. I got an error message: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu#CAN_WE_IGNORE_THIS_ERROR_MESSAGE
<Riddell> mparillo: hmm, it's fine to ignore the message, but doesn't it quite the upgrader when you close it?
<mparillo> It does. I will re-boot and re-run the upgrader and see if something different happens
<Riddell> mparillo: then I guess we need a specific instruction to disable that archive for now
<Riddell> mparillo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-January/038631.html
<Riddell> stgraber to fix, I guess he's not done it yet
<Riddell> worth a bug
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1412531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1412531 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Please retire extras.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we need to figure something out with kate
<shadeslayer> I can't install kate on Debian sid along with katepart
<lordievader> Riddell: For FOSDEM, is it better to make a live-usb with 14.10 + Plasma5, or 15.04 + Plasma5?
<soee> Riddell: i have installed 5.2beta on Utopic but can report tommorow how it works because i had to leave office and left PC during configuration
<soee> ergh, yakuake with white background ... what happend
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've set up a temporary page for the Romanian site, untill the multilingual one is finished.
<ovidiu-florin> it redirects to kubuntu.org in 10 seconds
<Riddell> lordievader: whatever works best
<Riddell> thanks ovidiu-florin 
<lordievader> Hmm, I made one of 14.10. It reminded me sddm had problems. Luckily I know a bypass.
<kfunk> uh oh, someone just upgraded konsole to the Qt5-based on in vivid?
<kfunk> that broke yakuake for me (still KDE4-based)
<soee> kfunk: something like [20:15] <soee> ergh, yakuake with white background ... what happend ?
<soee> also navigation keys dont work for me
<kfunk> nothing works
<kfunk> the keyboard input is quite weird now (does ctrl-w on backspace, and things like that)
<kfunk> just looked through whole systemsettings if I broke sth :|
<soee> it happend after latest updates i think
<yofel> hm, yakuake *should* be using konsole4-kpart
<kfunk> yeah
<kfunk> but nice to see that you're transitioning to Qt5/KF5-based apps
<kfunk> [pid 14342] open("/usr/lib/kde4/libkonsolepart.so", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 10
<kfunk> hm, seems to use that one indeed
<kfunk> yakuake(14688) KXMLGUIClient::setXMLFile: cannot find .rc file "konsole/partui.rc" for component "yakuake" 
<yofel> hm, that's indeed missing the kde4 version
<kfunk> that fixes the context menu for me, but the keyboard input is still broken
<kfunk> yofel: who to talk to wrt this?
 * kfunk needs his yakuake
<yofel> hm, no idea, the others might know
<yofel> did you try adding /usr/share/kde4/apps/konsole/partui.rc from the old konsole package?
<kfunk> yes. see above. that fixes the context menu for me
<yofel> ok, I can fix that part
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> I wonder if yakuake needs the kde4 colorschemes
 * yofel also adds sessionui.rc
<yofel> Riddell: please sponsor konsole4 from bzr please
<yofel> our packageset looks rather out of date -.-
 * kfunk built yakuake-kf5 on his own
<kfunk> yofel: maybe worth just using KF5-based yakuake, too?
<kfunk> seems to work just fine
<kfunk> oh, it creates a task list entry when being opened, that's an issue
<yofel> that would be an option too, Riddell ^
<kfunk> but still, better than the current situation
<valorie> Riddell: I'm on 14.10 w/plasma 5, what is needed to do a test of backports exactly?
<valorie> is it this? 
<valorie> install kubuntu-plasma5 utopic 14.10
<valorie> apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<valorie> apt update; apt full-upgrade
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-20
<valorie> bah, got no reply so I'll sit tight
<valorie> my night to visit my dad anyway.....
<soee> good morning
<soee> Riddell: upgrade to 5.2beta on Utopic was smooth, all seems to work as expected
<soee> Riddell: the only think i noticed:  kate : Depends: kate5-data (>= 4:14.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1) but it is not installed
<sitter> breeze-qt4's rules look a bit wrong
<sitter> include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk
<sitter> override_dh_auto_configure:
<sitter>     $(overridden_command) -- -DUSE_KDE4=true
<soee> any chance to have the yakuake fixed ? its a bit hard to use terminal without yakuake :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: im fine, working hard :) thanks. You ?
<soee> im happy having plasma 5.2 beta here on Utopic @work
<valorie> soee: yakuake isn't working for you?
<lordievader> Doing good here, coffee is in the making.
<lordievader> :)
<soee> valorie: it was broken a bit after yesterdays updates, some ppl reported it
<valorie> hmmm, works here
<soee> valorie: Plasma 5.2 beta ? vivid ?
<valorie> nope, haven't jumped to vivid yet
<soee> thats why its working for you :)
<valorie> :-)
<lordievader> soee: How do I see which version of Plasma I have?
<valorie> then it's good I waited
<valorie> must have yakuake
<soee> lordievader: System Settings - About
<soee> valorie: yup, have to use terminal standalone now :)
<valorie> how sad!
<lordievader> 5.2.90 with KF5.7.0 here.
<soee> well i could use yakuake but it has white backgorund now :/ not keyboard navigation work and other inputs 
<soee> lordievader: you are on kubnut-ci or something ?
<lordievader> Kubuntu-ci unstable, yes. And updating lots of packages right now.
<soee> lhats why you have the latest :)
<soee> i prefere teh archive version from vivid, more stable ;)
<lordievader> This is a test laptop, it can break all it wants :P
<soee> oh so you are lucky, i have no such machine i can break :)
<lordievader> VM's can be broken too ;)
<yofel> soee: I put an updated konsole4 into ninjas for vivid that fixes yakuake partly
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<Riddell> yofel: why ninjas, can't it be uploaded?
<yofel> Riddell: sure it can, but konsole4 is not in our packageset so not by me
<yofel> it's in bzr
<Riddell> ok I'll take a look
<soee> yofel: i can tets but later at home, now im on Utopic here ate work
<soee> the overal performance with 5.2beta is much better for me on Utopic
<yofel> yeah, it's gotten a lot better. Sadly monitor attach/detach is still pretty messy :/
<soee> hmm, in system monitor i have bluetoothd runnig as root and it is only one process owned by root - is it normal
<soee> ?
<soee> well not only one but highlighted 
<Riddell> fooey, no cd today   kde-config-touchpad : Breaks: kde-touchpad (< 5.1.95~) but 0.0+git20140305-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Riddell> root       413     1  0 ene19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/bluetoothd
<Riddell> soee: seems right ↑
<soee> Riddell: thank you
<soee> terminal crashes almost each time i try to use TAB to autocomplete
<Riddell> soee: even with yofel'd new konsole4 package?
<Riddell> soee: on vivid?
<Riddell> soee: yakuake or konsole?
<soee> Riddell: konsole on utopic + Plasma 5.2 beta
<Riddell> well that's weird
<Riddell> I don't see that
<sitter> https://gist.github.com/apachelogger/79bd0ab11fbc1932f8ac
<Riddell> sitter: what's that?
<sitter> less shit wrapper around this http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<sitter> namely it only needs a --version VERSION and a --input SOFILE and it will try to figure out all the other nonsense on its own
<Riddell> sitter: ooh yay!
<sitter> Package: libkf5sysguard5-data
<Quintasan> Can we have that in kubuntu-dev-tools?
<sitter> should I keep that version?
<sitter> Quintasan: commit it?
<sitter> I think it should go to pkg-kde-tools though
<Riddell> sitter: why wouldn't you keep libkf5sysguard5-data?
<sitter> Riddell: because it got sobumped and having to also bump the data package name seems like an unnecessary bother
<sitter> it's not versioned, so there can only ever be one of this data package anyway
<Riddell> probably
<Riddell> dump the 5 then if that makes it easier
<sitter> mh, actually that makes it more complicated because a  long standing issue with CI versions ^^
<sitter> that package naming is all weird
<sitter> Source: libksysguard   -> Package: libkf5sysguard-dev -> Package: libkf5sysguard5 -> Package: libksysguard5-dbg
<sitter> I think that covers all available options available for naming ^^
 * sitter rolls a dice on what to do with that
<Riddell> sitter: did you get anywhere with qapt3/muon packages or shall I look into that?
<sitter> not yet
<sitter> today
<sitter> in fact after ksysguard
<sitter> shadeslayer: yofel: Riddell: libksysguard unstable could use a review
<soee> on Utopic yakuake shows: Yakuake cant read Konsole component. Konsole installation is required, to be able to use Yakuake.
<Riddell> yofel: konsole4 uploaded to vivid!
<Riddell> soee: I guess that needs backported to fix what you're seeing in utopic
<Riddell> soee: uploaded it to utopic too konsole4_4.14.3-0ubuntu2~ubuntu14.10~ppa1
<soee> Riddell: what about the kate issue ?
<yofel> Riddell: thanks
<yofel> soee: is konsole4-kpart even installed?
<soee> yofel: what is it? i see no such package
<yofel> ah, then konsole4 never got backported. Should be built soon ^^
<soee> Riddell: can i disable next-staging now in Utopic ?
<Riddell> soee: you can do as you wish, the packages haven't moved out of next-staging yet however so you'd not get any fixes/updates
<soee> Riddell: what about the koncole stuff and yakuake ?
<soee> *konsole
<soee> and the unmet dep:  kate : Depends: kate5-data (>= 4:14.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1) but it is not installed
<soee> oh well -f shuld help i think
<soee> erp nope
<soee> trying to overwrite "/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/kate.png", and it exists also in package kate-data 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> any idea why chrome/chromium ofen stops to repond on clicks etc. the window has to be resized to get it usable again
<Riddell> soee: hmm I guess I need to do some more testing for those
<Riddell> chromium has problems if you have ibus running
<Riddell> that's keyboard though not mouse
<soee> i have this probelm here at work only, not on my laptop at home
<soee> wrr, terminal crashes and crashes
<soee> hmm the all packages after upgrade were not configured beacuse of kate problem
<soee> i have removed kate now and they are being configured
<soee> and it stucked ad configuring new /etc/init/bluetooth.conf ...
<soee> stoped, did configure again and now it stops at bluez (5.23-1ubuntu1~mtrudel1) ...
<soee> impossible to fix it
<soee> impossible to fix it
<soee> sorry, not this window
<soee> ok had to diable bluetooth not it passed
<_Groo_> soee: intel? radeon? nvidia?
<_Groo_> soee: do you have gpu hw enabled? check with chrome://gpu
<_Groo_> you will need a fairly recent open source driver for chrome
<_Groo_> just today intel fixed some gpu crashes related to chrome and glmark2
<_Groo_> its in my ppa
<soee> _Groo_: im on nvidia propriety
<_Groo_> which chrome version?
<_Groo_> and is gpu active?
<soee> Chrome/39.0.2171.65
<_Groo_> yeah its old
<_Groo_> try chrome unstable 41.x
<_Groo_> i use it daily 
<_Groo_> much better with the gpu acceleration
<soee> im using chromium here
<_Groo_> what about chrome://gpu?
<_Groo_> what does it say?
<soee> a lot of stuff reports
<_Groo_> first lines, are they green?
<_Groo_> graphics features status
<soee> _Groo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9794363/
<_Groo_> try disabling hw accel in chrome://flags
<_Groo_> it will be slower but more stable
<_Groo_> or upgrade to a more modern chrome
<sitter> wgrant: can it happen that an ftp dput gets lost along the way? as of maybe a week ago I am seeing at least on upload per day where dput comes back without error but it never arrives in launchpad (i.e. also no accept/reject email from launchpad)
<sitter> kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.12
<sitter> why is that not applications
<sitter> and what is it good for (I totally forgot)
<shadeslayer> sitter: I don't think we use that anymore 
<sitter> I do not know, it makes kanagram fail stable integration tho because that thing is not integrated
<sitter> on that note we needs native package integration capability -.-
<shadeslayer> native integration ?
<sitter> native packages
<sitter> shadeslayer: aren't u in london?
<shadeslayer> yes
<sitter> shadeslayer: you needs to merge frameworks branch of kubuntu-driver-manager and do release
<shadeslayer> merge to master right>
<shadeslayer> ah native packages
<shadeslayer> My CI can do that :?
<shadeslayer> :>
<sitter> how can it?
<shadeslayer> It takes sources, debian packaging, mashes them together and builds it
<sitter> shadeslayer: there is no debian packaging
<sitter> there is only one source
<shadeslayer> ahh 
<shadeslayer> just specify it twice then
<shadeslayer> pft
<sitter> lol
<shadeslayer> src = debian packaging = git repo
<sitter> like there isn't enough hacks already
<shadeslayer> doesn't really matter to my packaging
<shadeslayer> pft hater
<_Groo_> apparently kwin finally fixed the shadows artifacts in plasma... oh wait, i talked to soon :P
<shadeslayer> sitter: ahhh, my old tooling had it
<shadeslayer> but I haven't implemented it yet 
<shadeslayer> in my new stuff
<mgraesslin> _Groo_: please report bugs if you see artifacts, otherwise it will never get fixed
<sitter> shadeslayer: how would that even work, needs provisioning in projects
<sitter> hell, projects has too much responsibility :@
<shadeslayer> it read debian/source/format
<shadeslayer> oh
<sitter> well yeah, except with the divide between project construction and job creation you need to get that information in a project and then have the jobs behave accordingly (latter with my refactor ought to be pretty opaquely contained within some buildjob though, so there's an improvement)
<sitter> projects.rb still does too much crap
<shadeslayer> I started reading your new stuff last night ...
<shadeslayer> seems interesting
<_Groo_> nice, ksysguard is fixed, not could someone fix kio-mtp (kde 4.x), so it doesnt try to remove kde-extras-*
<Riddell> _Groo_: in utopic or vivid?
<_Groo_> utopic
<_Groo_> ci
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4MkSzBYK
<shadeslayer> sitter: is plasma-nm failing for you ?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, plasma 5 nm wifi  auto-connect isn't working here. However manual connect with nm wifi does work
<shadeslayer> no, I meant as in the build :p
<shadeslayer> also, autoconnect wfm
<Riddell> sitter: muon uploaded!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you handling the A2 management?
<Riddell> nope
<shadeslayer> because no one stepped up for it AFAICT
<Riddell> which means it may well not happen
<shadeslayer> no A2 then?
<shadeslayer> I think Kubuntu should do one
<shadeslayer> which means I'll have to volunteer
<shadeslayer> or sitter
<Riddell> but ubiquity didn't work yesterday with an unknown error in ubi-console so it may not be trivial
<shadeslayer> makes it even more important :S
<Riddell> so first task would be to check if these images I just had make installs http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20150120.1/
<Riddell> but I'm kindae in muon mode just now
<shadeslayer> didn't realize you had a muon mode
 * shadeslayer is in dci mode
<Riddell> aren't you on holiday? or are you just in a not-office mode?
<shadeslayer> not on a holiday
<shadeslayer> Though I won't be around this Thu/Fri probably
<sitter> what's an A2?
<shadeslayer> Alpha 2
<sitter> I am not reliable enough to do release coordination
<yofel> he ran away
<shadeslayer> oh crap
<shadeslayer> it might be too late
<shadeslayer> A2 is on 22nd
<shadeslayer> And I'm not around :/
<sitter> pft, I sure don't have time then
<shadeslayer> sitter: http://dci.pangea.pub/job/plasma/job/plasma-nm_binary_unstable/9/console
<sitter> wfm
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> sitter: apol asks if muon tests fail in kci jenkins, is that set up?
<sitter> its disabled
<sitter> there is at least one test that definitely doesn't pass in build environments
<sitter> and reviewstest does sound like a hot contender for that
<sitter> actually
<Riddell> right but jenkins isn't a build environment
<sitter> Riddell: your bug definitely is because of build env ... you can't access webs from a build
<sitter> Riddell: sure it is, jenkins is just a management frontend to lunchpad
<Riddell> oh
 * sitter wonders why libkubuntu tests want xcb
<sitter> oh they would probably load qtgui which might want xcb
<cyphermox> anyone else on vivid sees quassel just disappear everyonce in a while for no apparent reason? I don't have crash reports or anything, the window just goes away
<mparillo> I have successfully used the upgrade tool to upgrade Utopic to Vivid. In the upgrade doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu There is a large section on what to do with the extras. 
<Riddell> mparillo: hah, great thanks
<Riddell> mparillo: although is it not easier to use software-properties?
<Riddell> mparillo: and to do it before running the upgrade tool?
<mparillo> Hmm, I did not know about software properties. Is that an option on muon-upgrade?
<Riddell> mparillo: yeah in muon-updater click More -> advanced -> configure software sources
<mparillo> I do not see extras there. Maybe it is named something else. On the first tab, I see Main, Restricted, Universe, and Multiverse. On the second tab I see Independent and Canonical Partners.
 * Riddell uploads meta-kde with meta packages removed to bring back kde-sc-dev-latest
<Riddell> sitter: I'm off for the evening, my dream of getting muon in the archive won't be achieved today, maybe tomorrow
<Riddell> do keep https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-qapt3 updated with any developments
<mparillo> Removing extras has made the QA tracker: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/bugs/1409555
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-setup/+bug/1409555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1409555 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "drop extras.ubuntu.com" [High,In progress]
<soee> what the status of yakuake fixes in vivid ?
<shadeslayer> I think everyone's gone home
<soee> ;(
<yofel> there's an updated konsole4 in proposed, but that won't fix it completely I believe
<BluesKaj_> soee, yakuake is working well here on vivid
<soee> BluesKaj_: you are on Plasma 5.2 beta ?
<soee> with lates updates ?
<soee> yofel: can i download this package somewere ?
<yofel> soee: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konsole4/4:4.14.3-0ubuntu2 - click on the arch to get the deb you need
<BluesKaj_> soee, how to check plasma version?
<soee> BluesKaj_: system settings -> about
<soee> yofel: do i need to loogut/login ?
<yofel> soee: so, my colorsheme here is fine (but I have my own). I do have no context menu (which the update is supposed to fix)
<yofel> nah, just restart yakuake
<soee> yofel: its white for 
<yofel> ok yeah, the update fixes the context menu..
<yofel> and there's no useable colorschemes :S
<yofel> so we need to add those back too
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2015/01/20/yakuake.png
<yofel> yeah, that's what konsole looks like with its hardcoded defaults
<soee> oh my :)
<yofel> soee: FWIW, you can just make your own scheme in the appearance tab in the settings for now
<yofel> or copy one from konsole5 out of /usr/share/konsole/
<BluesKaj_> soee, kde 5.1.95
<soee> yofel: yep i have created new profile
<soee> BluesKaj_: with latets updates ?
<BluesKaj_> yes soee
<soee> do you use own profiel in yakuake ?
<soee> yofel: but the keybord navigtion wont work now right ?
<yofel> define keyboard navigation? I can still switch tabs
<soee> yofel: commands history up down etc
<yofel> oh
<BluesKaj_> copy and paste into yakuake doesn't work, neither does command scroll back 
<yofel> soee: ok, this is annyoing..
<soee> :D
<BluesKaj_> yup, very
<BluesKaj_> gotta go...bbl
<yofel> oh, we also need those .keytab files for that
<yofel> dangit :D
<yofel> soee: quick fix before you go crazy: sudo cp /usr/share/konsole/default.keytab /usr/share/kde4/apps/konsole/
<soee> :D
<soee> woho works ! :D
<soee> do still have/use  kd4 dirs ?
<soee> *kde4
<yofel> the kde4 apps do, and this is about konsole4
<soee> thers no konsole based on kf5 yet ?
<yofel> after all konsole5 doesn't have the issue (and we're just copying its file over to the kde4 folder for now)
<yofel> 'konsole' is kf5, but yakuake can't use konsole-kpart because it's qt4, which is why it needs konsole4-kpart
<yofel> k_funk tried yakuake qt5 build yesterday and said it works "kinda well"
<soee> oh promising than
<yofel> shadeslayer: please upload konsole4 from bzr whenever you have time
<yofel> BluesKaj_: if you need it, you can fix the command scrollback with this for now: sudo cp /usr/share/konsole/default.keytab /usr/share/kde4/apps/konsole/
<BluesKaj_> yofel,thanks
<BluesKaj_> yofel, cp: cannot create regular file ‘/usr/share/kde4/apps/konsole/’: Not a directory
<yofel> BluesKaj_: you might want to check whether konsole4-kpart is installed...
<yofel> but yakuake was supposed to depend on that now o.O
<BluesKaj_> yofel, I'm on 15.04 
<yofel> me too, and I have yakuake 2.9.9-1ubuntu1 and konsole4-kpart 4:4.14.3-0ubuntu2 (from launchpad)
<BluesKaj_> so probly plasma/kde4 usr/share/dir
<BluesKaj_> no
<soee> one last thing do solve is why double click on window decoratin does not maximize i
<soee> *it
<soee> why kernel 3.18.3 is not in vivid yet ?
<yofel> I fear #ubuntu-kernel will have to answer that
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-21
<shadeslayer> yofel: bzr ? 0.o
<yofel> shadeslayer: dunno, that's where the VCS entry in the control file points to
<yofel> ah right, it's in kde-sc..
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, please sponsor kde-sc/konsole
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> yofel: konsole4 uploaded thanks
<Riddell> ooh today's image seems to be installing
<soee> in upopic with plasma 5.2beta, press DEL when in terminal
<Riddell> and it's all shiny new plasma 5.2 :)
<soee> and crash
<soee> *utopic
<Riddell> soee: I need to backport yofel's konsole fixes and check the kate ones
<Riddell> but I don't know why it would crash on delte
<soee> bor do i, there are also some other kesy that might cause crash i think
<soee> *nor
<soee> here at work where im using desktop with Utopic i had probmes with freezing Chrome/Chromium. Today i removed propriety nvidia drivers and since than all seems to work just fine
<soee> so this migth be related to propritety drivers, i was using 340, havent tried newer here
<Riddell> !testers | alpha 2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/329/builds
<soee> ;o
<Riddell> hmm where went ubottu ?
<Riddell> oh no urls or something
<Riddell> !testers | alpha 2 
<ubottu> alpha 2: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<Riddell> morning mparillo 
<Riddell> alpha 2 for testing if you're feeling at a lose end :)
<mparillo> Good morning. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/329/builds ? Downloading now, before the neighborhood starts their streaming.
<Riddell> yep, thanks :)
<mparillo> I will grab the 32-bit. I think VMware Player still does not support 64-bit guests.
<Riddell> it should do if you're on a 64 bit system
<Riddell> but great, I gave 64bit a quick check, you can check 32 bit
<BluesKaj> Greetings folks
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj, alpha 2 testing if you are at a lose end :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok, I will later on the laptop where 15.04 is located
<Riddell> thanks :)
<lordievader> Riddell: I'll see if I have time in the afternoon. If it is good enouhg I'll bring it to FOSDEM ;)
<Riddell> lovely
<mparillo> First Test Case: The system boots properly and loads the installer displaying the Welcome dialog with language selection and 'Try Kubuntu' and 'Install Kubuntu' buttons. I know this is the behavior sometimes, but this time, I was dumped straight into a live session, with an Install  icon in the Desktop folder. I actually prefer this, but I can file a bug if you like.
<Riddell> mparillo: known problem
<Riddell> mparillo: we have a bug for it
<Riddell> and I guess it's low priority since as you say arguably it's nicer like this
<BluesKaj> I see an alpha 1 image here, but no 2 , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/vivid/
<Riddell> BluesKaj: that's releases and it's not released yet
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<mparillo> I do prefer it that way, thank you. I also like that the installer feels more link Plasma 5 now. Second potential (trivial bug). The screen locker comes on during the install. First, I doubt most users want a screen locker duing the install. Second, I just entered my userid / password to the installer, and the locker expects the live session user / no password. I guessed correctly, and it would be most people's first or 
<mparillo> second guess, but it is a potential cause for confusion. Is that a design decision to go with the default Plasma 5 default?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Or iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> mparillo: yep also a known bug, shouldn't be hard for a useful person to fix :)
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Or: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/329/builds and let it find it for you. It did for me.
<mparillo> Thomas the Tank Engine was really useful. After this release, perhaps we can chat.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I found this , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20150120.2/vivid-desktop-amd64.iso
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Looks like one of yesterday, not sure if that is the same.
<lordievader> Ah, yes it is the same, never mind.
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> once DL'd it shouldn't take more than 20 mins to install
<sitter> Riddell: btw, all the transition is blocked on software-properties failing
<sitter> well, that and release freeze
<sitter> but props is holding up qapt and that is holding up everything else
<Riddell> have you looked at the failed test?
<lordievader> i386 doesn't get any love?
 * lordievader goes to give i386 some love
<sitter> Riddell: the failed tests have nothing to do with qapt
<sitter> they are in software-props
<sitter> something wron with root elevation
<yofel> oh this is fun. I attached another monitor, now klicking on kickoff opens the menu on the *other* screen
<yofel> what's responsible for the widget placement? plasma?
<sitter> I don't think plugnplay with multiple monitors sees much testing
<sitter> yofel: probably plasma
<yofel> and why does my mouse cursor resize constantly o.O
<Riddell> sitter: so we can just force it to be ignored then
<sitter> Riddell: I'd say so
<sitter> not sure we want to push this in during freeze though
<Riddell> sitter: and worry about making sure muon actually works :)
<sitter> it does updates, so that's good ;)
<sitter> reviews are completely botched though
<sitter> alas, I am not even sure that ever worked correctly
<sitter> and if it did it actually depended on a patch I did on qoauth during the u1 gsoc project
<sitter> Riddell: runtime probably also needs to be forced
<yofel> hm no, my cursor theme is completely borked. It's a mix of breeze small and large and plasma white depending on the window element the mouse is on @_@
<yofel> s/plasma/oxygen/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "hm no, my cursor theme is completely borked. It's a mix of breeze small and large and oxygen white depending on the window element the mouse is on @_@"
<sitter> oxygen -> breeze doesn't set the update-alternative nonesense so X itself probably applies oxygen as that has the alternative setup; breeze small vs large I can't explain
<sitter> unless you have large configured in which case I'd guess that startkde perhaps first sets it to breeze and only afterwards to breeze-large
<sitter> I did see weird cursor mapping behavior before 5.0 though, haven't noticed since
<yofel> dunno. window decoration is oxygen white, quassel and firefox are breeze small, system settings and chrome are breeze large
<BluesKaj> someone suggested copying the alpha 2 image to USB using dd because it's quicker, will that actually boot?
<sitter> for the oddest of reasons certain items in plasma would use one cursor theme while others would use another
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yep, what other way would you use to make a USB image?
<sitter> yofel: sounds like what I saw way back when
<yofel> wheee
<BluesKaj> with disk creator, Riddell
<sitter> yofel: perhaps try to setup the alternative manually to breeze and see whether that helps it
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what is disk creator?
<sitter> I am reasonable certain it has to do with the user config'd cursor theme not being set before certain things fork thus making them use whatever was set before, which probably would be oxygen due to the alternative thing
<BluesKaj> it creates a bootable image from an OS iso
<BluesKaj> Riddell,^
<yofel> hm, breeze doesn't show up in the alternatives... unless it's called something else
<yofel> and my cursor theme is set to "breeze (resolution dependent)" in sysset
<BluesKaj> it;s a gui app Riddell
<BluesKaj> but ok I'll try dd
<yofel> yeah, breeze-cursor-theme has not alternatives support
<yofel> *no
<Riddell> BluesKaj: usb-creator-kde ?
<BluesKaj> Riddell,sorry ,I mean't startup disk creator
<sitter> yofel: resolution dependent would explain why you have a mix of large and small ;)
<yofel> sure, and per-display I would understand, but not per-window :P
<yofel> filed a bug for the alternative stuff
<sitter> yofel: with X everything is possible
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola sitter 
<Riddell> hola sgclark too
<Riddell> hmm, kde-l10n-xx still installs to /usr/share/locale-kdelibs4
<Riddell>   * Use -DLOCALE_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/locale-kdelibs4/ to move
<Riddell>     translations into kdelibs directory so they don't clash with
<Riddell>     incoming kf5 packages
<Riddell> ah, only done for utopic
<Riddell> so I can get rid of that
<shadeslayer> yofel: ah ok
<Riddell> oh no there's 100 overlapping files
<Riddell> sigh
<BluesKaj> Riddell, so far so good on alpha2
<BluesKaj> even the wifi auto-connected
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj 
<soee> what is teh cmd to do upgrade utopic -> vivid from cli ?
<BluesKaj_> ok, back on the laptop, I see switching VDs still has cube animation as an option , but it's not listed in systemsettings>desktop behaviour>desktop effects
<yofel> soee: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<soee> oh interesting, impossible to upgrade
<BluesKaj_> oh well, slide from one VD to another still works
<soee> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/source/Sources 404 
<soee> and some others
<yofel> ah right, you'll have to comment out extras
<soee> sure if only temrinal would not creahs each time :/
<Riddell> soee: mparillo wrote instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Riddell> although they can probably be simplified a lot by using software-properties
<lordievader> Is it intentional that the live-session uses Xrender instead of OpenGL? (It might be related to being a VM though)
<soee> Riddell: still wont help, problems with authenticating or something packages: frameworkintegration and libkf5plasmaquick5
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9806126/
<Riddell> soee: oh you're on utopic plasma5?
<soee> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> soee: disable kubuntu-ppa/next too
<Riddell> that's entirely untested, I've no idea if it'll work
<soee> so system might break after that ? :)
<Riddell> worst case just install kubuntu-desktop
<soee> Riddell: diablink next ppa and next-staging not helping
<Riddell> yeah scrap them too
<soee> what ?
<yofel> I do remember getting some auth errors too on release upgrade, I wonder where those come from
<soee> have to upgrade, this constant temrinal crash is impossible
<soee> ok time to go, will try tomorrow
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> sitter: my schroot now only mounts stuff that it needs
<shadeslayer> instead of the whole jenkins workspace dir
<shadeslayer> and doesn't rely on /tmp/jenkins on the host
<lordievader> The Vivid Alpha 2 i386 OEM install fails to start with: "rmdir: failed to remove '/run/udisks2/inhibit-polkit': Device or resource busy" Is this known?
<Riddell> lordievader: not known no
<Riddell> I've not tried OEM at all
<Riddell> do report a bug on ubiquity 
<lordievader> Will reboot first, see if it does it every time.
<lordievader> Hmm, rebooting fixed it.
<sitter> shadeslayer: weet
<sitter> with s
<sitter> my imager now is called via ssh in the hopes of not having the jenkins cgroups messed up..........
<shadeslayer> heh
<sitter> the sad thing is, I wrote a lovely new lxc-harness all morning to possibly run the shit in an elevated lxc, only to then notice that since the original containers are owned by the jenkins user the uid mapping would be incorrect unless one does a full copy
<manchicken> Riddell: I don't have time to help with code right now, but tonight (-0500) I will install alpha2 and test.
<lordievader> After installing in OEM mode I miss the "Prepare for shipping" (or however it was called) button. I presume this is a bug... To what do I report it?
<lordievader> Hmm, also in the same install: partition manager cannot be launched from the menu, but launching it from Konsole is no problem.
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.
<mparillo> structural_subscriber=&field.milestone:list=68119&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=kubuntu&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.
<mparillo> used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<mparillo> This is the current bug list correct? So the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha2/Kubuntu needs some love, correct?
<shadeslayer> sitter: FWIW my output now lists deb contents as well :3
<shadeslayer> sitter: http://dci.pangea.pub/job/plasma/view/All/job/breeze_binary_unstable/15/consoleText
<shadeslayer> sitter: search for : DCI-INFO :: Contents of debs
<shadeslayer> dh_install: usr/share/kservices5/breezestyleconfig.desktop exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<shadeslayer> dh_install: usr/share/kservices5/breezedecorationconfig.desktop exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<shadeslayer> much fun
<BluesKaj_> shut the old pc down , but I'm still here
<BluesKaj_> well, happy to see copy and paste/klipper seems to be working to some degree.
<soee> how the iso test go ?
<BluesKaj_> soee, alpha 2 ?
<soee> BluesKaj_: ypu
<soee> *yup
<BluesKaj_> seems better in ways, copy and paste work properly now
<BluesKaj_> exc3ept in the run command textbox
<soee> when will Alpha 2 be released ?
<soee> isn't Alpha 2 freezed already ?
<BluesKaj_> already got it installed
<soee> yetserday i was told @ ubuntu-kernel that after Alpah 2 freeze teh 3.18.3 version will be used
<soee> BluesKaj_: the most annoying but for me is the Dolphin and disappearing folders that were added to places
<soee> *bug
<BluesKaj_> 3.18.0-9 here, may be i just reinstalled the same version I already upgraded to :)
<BluesKaj_> at least the wifi auto-connect works now 
<BluesKaj_> soee, network folders?
<soee> BluesKaj_: you this is current version
<soee> BluesKaj_: nope you can add to teh panel shortcus to various folders
<soee> i usually add for Music, Downloads, Wideo, Tmporary etc
<soee> atm. after they are added and we reboot or logout/login they are gond
<soee> *gone
<BluesKaj_> ok, I just add the network shares 
<manchicken> Jeez, I finally got this working for libnotify in Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/libnotify-notifications-i/epckjefillidgmfmclhcbaembhpdeijg
<manchicken> That took *forever*
<manchicken> I'm hoping that fixes the bug Chrome or the system tray has where chrome notifications fill up the system tray.
<manchicken> Nope... that didn't fix it at all.
<manchicken> I don't know why the system tray holds on to Chrome notifications.
<soee> chrome has some notifications ?
<manchicken> WebKit notifications.
<Sick_Rimmit> Hello lovely people :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> All the stuff for FOSDEM arrived from the printers today YaY!!
<Sick_Rimmit> he he
<Sick_Rimmit> Here goes an update to 15.04 alpha 2
<mparillo> I was copying a large selection from Firefox on 15.04 alpha 2, and when I pasted into kate, it crashed FF. Does that make sense to anybody?
<soee> hmm Firefox for devs with one card opened and dev console uses more than 1GB memory
<soee> this is madness
<Sick_Rimmit> Wow!!
<keithzg> manchicken: damn, I'm really bothered by the tray filling up with Chrome notification icons too, I was momentarily elated by the possibility
<keithzg> manchicken: what did you need to do to make the extension work, though? 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-22
<manchicken_> I'm online and ready to test.
<manchicken_> Doing the vivid upgrade now.
<valorie> manchicken: how did it go?
 * valorie is holding off until I hear about a few successes
<soee> good morning
<soee> someone up ?
<valorie> hi soee, how's it going?
<soee> valorie: good morning, all fine thank you. I have a question
<valorie> what's that?
<soee> can't upgrade 14.10 to 15.04 A2 because of 2 packages authentication problem, here is some workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1385271 (first answer)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1385271 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Error authenticating some packages" [Undecided,New]
<soee> and i wonder if its fine to use it
<valorie> that sounds a bit scary to me
<valorie> but it looks like it has been happening for months
<soee> here on my PC its utopic + Plasma 5.2 beta from next-staging so probably this might cause teh problems
<valorie> could be, yeah
<valorie> I've got utopic + plasma 5
<soee> i could try ppa-purge to romve the packages etc. but probably upgrade will overwrite them anyway
<valorie> but not staging
<soee> valorie: yes but only with ppa-next
<soee> yup
<valorie> what happens if you purge the staging PPA?
<soee> i did not tried, i do just the upgrade
<soee> to vivid
<valorie> I think I would try that first using ppa-purge
<soee> to late :D
<soee> downloading upgrades
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I want to upgrade too
<valorie> I'm waiting until most people have success
<soee> valorie: im on vivid like i dont know, 2 months now ?
<soee> @my laptop
<soee> and all works nice
<valorie> so this is just an upgrade to alpha two?
<soee> no no, here @work i have Utopic on my machine
<valorie> got it
<soee> downloading took ~ 5min but configuring will take ~ 1 hour :)
<soee> have such message: Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> Riddell: ping
<soee> or anybody else, how can i solve problem (after upgrade from Utopic to Vivid) that after login i have only error message that "Could not start ksm server" and im moved back to login screen
<Riddell> hi soee 
<Riddell> soee: is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<soee> Riddell: one secodn ill check
<soee> Riddell: yes, is says it is in newest version
<Riddell> lordievader: you have tests running? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/329/builds/87840/testcases
<Riddell> soee: you have ksmserver as a command on your system?
<lordievader> Riddell: Err, sort of. See my questions about the oem-config yesterday. Its gone.
<soee> Riddell: yes cli autocmpleats such command
<Riddell> lordievader: if it's gone then mark it as failed
<lordievader> Riddell: But to what do I report a bug?
<Riddell> lordievader: it's part of ubiquity
<lordievader> Oke, will file a bug.
<soee> Riddell: any idea how to fix it? 
<Riddell> soee: I think you can fiddle around with starting X manually and then running startkde to see what happens, or you can declaire upgrade from utopic kubuntu-plasma5 broken and unsupported and reinstall
<Riddell> soee: maybe not a great testing experience but if it all worked we wouldn't need testers :)
<yofel> soee: anything interesting in ~/.cache/upstart/startkde.log ?
<soee> yofel: i have no such directory
<yofel> o.O
<soee> ~/.cache/upstart
<yofel> why is that moving all the time -.-
<yofel> soee: is ~/.xsession-errors from today? if yes look there
<apachelogger> because silly
<apachelogger> yofel: plasma5 has no upstart user session thing
<yofel> ah right
<yofel> and what happened to sitter :O
<apachelogger> also mind you, we are supposed to move to systemd at *some* point
<apachelogger> yofel: quassel happened
<yofel> heh
 * apachelogger fixes this once and for all
<soee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9816691/
<yofel> o.O
<soee> kdeinit5: (ksmserver /usr/bin/ksmserver) Pipe closed unexpectedlykdeinit5: Pipe closed unexpectedly: Resources temporary unavailable ?
<yofel> looks like the problem, but I don't know what to do with that :S
<yofel> sitter: I'm running systemd at home. At least wrt kde and system default stuff things work fine
<soee> is there startup disc creator in plasma 5 ?
<sitter> yofel: yeah, my point was there is no use in switching p5 to an upstart session as we'd then have to switch to systemd anyway
<yofel> ah yeah, agreed
<sitter> soee: your error sounds like a binary conflict
<lordievader> Riddell: Filed a bug report and finished the testcases.
<sitter> alas, I forgot how to find out which file causes the clash ^^
<sitter> you could try to log into the recovery session and run ksmserver manualy maybe
<yofel> anyone else unable to shutdown from plasma btw? Clicking on shutdown quits plasma, but that's all
<soee> so im doomed 
<soee> :)
<Riddell> lordievader: lovely thanks
<mparillo> Is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.
<mparillo> structural_subscriber=&field.milestone:list=68119&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=kubuntu&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.
<mparillo> used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search the correct bug list? If so, I will give https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha2/Kubuntu#Known_Problems some love
<Riddell> that's a long url!
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ → vivid milestoned bugs
<Riddell> is the one I use
<Riddell> which is any bug marked kubuntu and milstond for ubuntu-15.04
<Riddell> of course there may well be bugs that aren't tagged or milestoned which should be
<mparillo> Understood on tagging. Looks like the same list. I will update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha2/Kubuntu#Known_Problems In the meantime, has anybody copied a large selection from FF and had it crash FF when pasting to kate?
<yofel> lets try that..
<yofel> yup, crashes o.O
<sitter> KCI-W :: W: libkwinxrenderutils5: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkwinxrenderutils6
<sitter> KCI-W :: W: libkwineffects5: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkwineffects6
<sitter> KCI-W :: W: libkwinglutils5: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkwinglutils6
<sitter> .........
<mparillo> yofel: TY. Do you suspect that is a problem with FF or the klipboard? I do not think it is a problem with kate, because I used wget to get the page, and the pasted the same quantity from kate to kate.
<yofel> I would blame firefox as that's what crashes. But just now plasmashell froze when I tried to open the klipboard too, so that seems kind of broken too
<yofel> -too
<mparillo> Riddell: Bug list updated. I see Daily bootable images for standard PCs/laptops/netbooks in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha2/Kubuntu#Feedback Plasama5 no longer has a separate netbook interface the way Plasma4 did. Want me to remove netbook?
<mparillo> TY yofel. At least it is not me.
<yofel> mparillo: right, remove netbook. That's obsolete
<Riddell> mparillo: yes please
<Riddell> sitter: he changed it in master only
<Riddell> the soversion
<sitter> Riddell: who?
<sitter> what?
<mparillo> Last question from last night. Is anybody running the latest version of Drop Box on Alpha2? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257946&p=13212779#post13212779
<Riddell> sitter: mgraesslin changed the soversion in kwin master
<Riddell> mparillo: not I
<mgraesslin> actually it's changed in 5.2 branch
<sitter> Riddell: ah yeah, that doesn't change the fact that a) our packaging has bad wildcards b) no symbol tracking c) is now broken in unstable because of the bump
<Riddell> oh is it?
<sitter> mgraesslin: are you sure because KCI is not complaining about :O
<mgraesslin> sitter: yes see http://commits.kde.org/kwin/6b0ae95b80bbe06a1da38299abb6f99c84181764
<sitter> oh, nvm, it is actually complaining
<mgraesslin> :-P
 * sitter rebases in stable branch
<sitter> shadeslayer: btw, should I ever get to the point where I can autodeploy tooling without it falling over on me I am going to capistrano it, reckon that might be useful to you as well?
<sitter> actually I was playing with chef yesterday night, it does seem rather non-overheadish when used via chef-solo (which basically allows server-less cooking) so perhaps that would be something of use for the dci servers, plus apparently one can conveniently glue capistrano and chef together
 * sitter also been playing with vagrant.... seemed a bit too much for now
<sitter> it does have a nifty lxc plugin though, so who knows xD
<soee> plasmashell does not start in 15.04 Alpha 2 when nbooting from USB
<soee> ubuquity fails at selecting rgion and timezone
<Riddell> sitter: um really? works for everyone else
<Riddell> sorry that was to soee 
<sitter> 10:33:50 E, [2015-01-22T10:33:50.315978 #364] ERROR -- : all is vain! live PPA is not installing! :'<
<soee> Riddell: i plugged it in other usb port and started now
<soee> can't install though with Polsih language because ubuquity fails as i said
<soee> trying in english 
<soee> seems to work with english
<Riddell> soee: 
<Riddell> soee: fooey sounds like a bug, please report and note it on iso tracker
<soee> Riddell: also if i mark to install restricted extras it just stops on the same step if i click to go further
<soee> but hey atleast i installed it in english version
<yofel> soee: which step? It might be trying to install the nvidia driver in the background there (IIRC you had a nvidia gpu?)
<yofel> which takes quite a while
<Riddell> soee: 
<Riddell> soee: installing extras worked for me, how's your internet connection?
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit, how's the fosdem posters/stickers coming?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hello, yep I got them all back from the printers yesterday, 
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I haven't opened then up yet, but the name badges look good,
<Sick_Rimmit> I think things are looking organised at my end now
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ooh?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: what posters did you get? what stickers?
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: Pics or it didn't happen :P
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: It was a blend of Riddell's suggestions, some mods on my artwork, a compromise
<soee> Riddell: connection was fine, 80mbit
<Sick_Rimmit> I don't have them on this PC, there on my home PC
<lordievader> :(
<Sick_Rimmit> I'll share some artwork with you guys later this evening 
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I didn't get stickers, they were way too expensive from Vistaprint
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so posters only?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Posters and Namebadges
<Riddell> oh cool
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: what program did you use to make them?
<Sick_Rimmit> GIMP, and Inkscape
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you don't have any spare android phones we could demo do you?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Do you mean for KDE Connect ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: nah was wanting to see if we could demo gcompris which is now in the google play shop
<Sick_Rimmit> I have a Viewsonic 7 tablet, we could load gcompris onto providing the Android version is up to is, its 2.3 I believe
<soee_> Riddell: ok so i had to reinstall system because of this ksmserver issue
<soee_> im on Vivid now here at work and all seems to work fine :)
<sitter> kubotu: newversion libgit2 0.22.1 new version needed for kdeframeworks ktextedit as well as kate
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> I'v e
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1413565
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I've no idea if that'll work but worth a shot
<Riddell> soee_: yay
<Riddell> soee_: thanks for testing it
<Riddell> sitter: yep, I think that was blocked on libgit gtk or something
<sitter> Riddell: how can it be blocked? one presumes that is binary compatibile?
<soee> i copied some settings from previous installation and now Chromium shows it  windows (like select fiel to upload) styled liek windows95 o.O
<Riddell> soee: one presumes wrong
<Riddell> libgit2-21 -> libgit2-22
<soee> what :) ?
<sitter> lol
<Riddell> sitter: libgit2-glib needs a new release
<sitter> 'hey look I use C like it's javascript, pretty radical, eh'
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> what wa steh package name for gtk2 apps to use breeze and qtcurve ?
<Riddell> gtk2-engines-qtcurve is qtcurve I guess
<Riddell> but there is a todo item to sort that out
<Riddell> there's even a review in reviewboard I think
 * sitter managed to misplace his qml dependency linter
<Riddell> did you look behind the fridge? if you lose something it's nearly always there
<soee> Riddell: seems to work now when i installed this package, and set it in system settings, why we dont have it by deafult ?
<Riddell> soee: as I say there's a todo item to look into it, I was hoping there would be a breeze gtk theme somewhere
<soee> ah ok
<soee> lovely, now after fresh install thsi PC is a speed monster
<soee> lol, can someone explain this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9819479/ 
<soee> they are some kind of deps ?
<soee> also why thers no driver manager in system settings after fresh Vivid install ?
<soee> it also isnt listed in menu
<soee> but teh package kubuntu-driver-manager is marked as installed
<BluesKaj> soee, yeah , I asked that question quite a while ago. I guess they thought it was rhetorical and didn't require an answer
<soee> :-)
<soee> BluesKaj: can i fiel a bug ?
<soee> ill add myself as affected
<soee> *can you
<soee> well we can access it via: kcmshell4 kcm_driver_manager
<soee> so maybe thers not port for *5
<BluesKaj> don't think it's a bug 
<soee> and system settings lists only those for *5
<soee> Riddell: any thoughts ^
<Riddell> soee: the kf5 port of kubuntu-driver-manager isn't in yet, it's waiting for the alpha2 freeze to lift
<Riddell> if you're brave you can install it using -proposed
<soee> Riddell: nah, i can live without it, just was curious as i had it on my laptop with Vivid and Plasma5 and not here after freesh install. Thank you for the info
<soee> BluesKaj: ^
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> soee, got it
<soee> hiho sgclark
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sgclark
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<soee> should i disable teh extras repository for good, even now after installation ?
<BluesKaj> soee, the extras reos will just 404 until packages are uploaded
<BluesKaj> repos
<soee> so just leave them as they are with 404 ?
<BluesKaj> just comment it
<BluesKaj> once the official release date arrives, then uncomment it
<sitter> everytime I look at releaseme I go :O
<sitter> so much fixme left
<BluesKaj> ok, bbl , some errands to do
<sitter> Riddell: releaseme documentation nonsense almost fixed, at least my tests pass...
<sitter> then again my tests might not cover all cases, this really needs some requirements pulled up, everyone does their own thing -.-
<Riddell> too late to test with plasma today, the script is already running
<Riddell> mparillo: alpha 2 is out!
<Riddell> mparillo: since you're such a useful person how would you like to put a story on the website?
<mparillo> Whoo-Hoo! The same news items we used to have?
<Riddell> mparillo: copy and update the alpha 1 news item should work
<Riddell> mparillo: /msg me for access
<mparillo> I believe you sent them to me a couple of years ago.
<Riddell> they won't have changed
<mparillo> Need to use rekonq, which is not ported to KF5?
<Riddell> mparillo: yep
<Riddell> mparillo: or konqueror
<mparillo> Now I get to test Muon-Discover!
<shadeslayer> sitter: only if it can autodeploy to multiple servers
<shadeslayer> sitter: actually
<shadeslayer> sitter: doesn't really matter, my tooling gets updated with each job
<ovidiu-florin> are these instructions ok: https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<shadeslayer> sitter: what I really need is to some how allow privileged access to deploy scripts to places like /etc/schroot.d and what not
<mparillo> Muon-Discover and rekonq work on Alpha-2. Anybody want to refresh: http://www.kubuntu.org/ ? I opmitted the tongue-twister, but I can re-add it if desired.
<shadeslayer> would be really cool to have a secure way of doing that
<shadeslayer> without giving a deploy user sudo access
<mparillo> Riddell: I have been cloning your release announcement, and I noticed that Cloud was not listed on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/329/builds
<Riddell> mparillo: which announcement?
<Riddell> mparillo: could you add spaces between the paragraphs on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-vivid-alpha-2?
<Riddell> mparillo: I think cloud is known to be broken this week in reporting to iso tracker, but it's fine otherwise
<mparillo> Done. This announcement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2014-December/001119.html
<mparillo> I was changing the 1s to 2s (carefully) and noticing that cloud did not go through QA, so wondering if that paragrah should be removed
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: no it should include notification of vivid
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: also utopic backports when they're done but not yet
<mparillo> Since the cloud images actually do exist, I left them in (along with the woodchuck) at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9821715/
<Riddell> mparillo: ooh sorry there's already been an e-mail sent out I think
<Riddell> yep https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2015-January/001122.html
<Riddell> it was just the web story that was needed
<Riddell> hi RobertJDohnert 
<Riddell> vgezer: have you seen bukai's latest website design?
<Riddell> http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/
<Riddell> we need to give him feedback so he can finish it off
<mparillo> Walter Lapchynski left off the woodchucks
<Riddell> mparillo: yeah we only have a quote for the alpha 1 announcement
<Riddell> it's an unwritten rule
<Riddell> mparillo: you can send out your e-mail to kubuntu devel if you like so it's not wasted effort :)
<RobertJDohnert> Hi Ridell
<mparillo> My pleasure (just Kubuntu only).
<mparillo> ?
<Riddell> mparillo: yep
 * Riddell out
<RobertJDohnert> Hey guys, where can I find the stable Plasma 5 builds for 14.04?
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi
<soee> hiho Sick_Rimmit
<BluesKaj_> hi Sick_Rimmit
 * BluesKaj_ was dozing off
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi folks, I'm just going to try a share some pics of the Posters for Fosdem
<Sick_Rimmit> Give a few minutes
<Sick_Rimmit> Try this
<Sick_Rimmit> https://plus.google.com/u/0/108613855365757664723/posts/Ex9rCwCFfdS?pid=6107255134044141714&oid=108613855365757664723
<Sick_Rimmit> Should be 3 images
<Sick_Rimmit> 2 Posters, and 1 of Name Badges
<Sick_Rimmit> Sorry those badges are the wrong ones, they don;t have Kubuntu on them
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha here we go
<Sick_Rimmit> https://plus.google.com/u/0/108613855365757664723/posts/bur9VdJoyqL?pid=6107257158275304226&oid=108613855365757664723
<Sick_Rimmit> Those are the correct name badges
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: work fine, nice
<Sick_Rimmit> soee:  :-)
<soee> i will give free cookies and milk person, who sove the problem/bug with dubleclick on window decoration (mazimize does not work)
<soee> someone on plasma5 ?
<yofel> soee: hm?
<soee> yofel: on previous installation i had new cursors variants for breeze but after fresh install they are gone - is that right ? also
<soee> hovering window edge wont change cursor to resize icon - can you confirm ?
<yofel> well, I can tell you that my cursors are messed up...
<yofel> I can choose between breeze and breeze_snow for the cursors, but when I'm interacting with the window decoration then I get oxy-white cursors
<soee> yofel: strange, bofoe fresh install i had other color varaints for breeze to 
<soee> and now cursor does not chnage on window border
<yofel> what's x-cursor-theme set for you?
<yofel> *set to
<soee> x-cursor-theme ?
<yofel> $ update-alternatives --display x-cursor-theme
<soee> yofel: it says no alternatives for it
<yofel> ah, considering that mine's set to oxy-white, I guess we can say that kwin_x11 uses that to select the cursor theme you get on the decoration o.O
<soee> those alternatives ?
<yofel> yeah, feel free to install oxygen-cursor-theme and see if you have a resize cursor then
<yofel> I filed a bug that breeze doesn't support alternatives.
<yofel> (although kwin shouldn't be using that either...)
<soee> yofel: works now with teh oxygen 
<yofel> whee... -.-
<soee> but breeze has that cursor in own set, why oxygen is usd here ?
<soee> yofel: also can you give link to bug ?
<soee> i like to have them tracked (bugs i have here)
<yofel> er, check the vivid milestoned list, it's on there
<yofel> and for some reason kwin (or kdecoration?) seems to ignore the plasma cursor theme and uses the system one
<yofel> which I guess would be another bug
<soee> ok i added myself as affected to the bug you mentioned first
<soee> you know what, when i was installing Vivid i changed theme to dark and imo its much better than light ;)
<soee> it fits better the new wallpaper
<soee> ah one more thing i wanted to mention you guys
<soee> in ubiquity if we check on first screen to install restricted extras
<soee> the installer freezez for a 3-5 minutes and we dont have no loader ot any info that  "that somethig's going on"
<yofel> IIRC known issue
<soee> im not sure what is happening in backgorund but we need there some loader or someting
<yofel> dangit, where's the bug for what I'm thinking about
<soee> :-) ?
<yofel> soee: we do know that at that point the driver manager goes installing restricted drivers (e.g. to allow some wifi cards to function during the wifi setup step), but if you have large drivers (e.g. nvidia) that can take quite a while and there's no indication that anything is happening
<yofel> IIRC we had a bug for that, but I can't find it
<soee> nvidia but not propriety right ?
<yofel> yes, the proprietary blob
<soee> ok but its not installed 
<soee> so why to download it
<yofel> not sure, I haven't really looked at what's happening. All I remember that it's the driver manager doing something. And in the case I once looked at it was messing around with nvidia
<soee> imo at this stage it should ignore gpu drivers, just use default one
<soee> than if user wants he should be able to install them from drivers manager
<yofel> right, maybe it's simply not checking *what* it installs, but just installs all recommended drivers in the hope that some of that is useful
<soee> lol :D
<yofel> well, I'm guessing here :P
<soee>  whats more i dont undrstand why we have 340 recommended not newer for nvidia
<soee> 343 for example
<soee> or atleast such position in drivers manager
<yofel> dunno, #ubuntu-x will know. I'm still on 331
<keithzg> and "nvidia-current" is . . . 304? huh?
<yofel> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall --package-list /run/ubuntu-drivers.autoinstall
<yofel> is what I found in the ubiquity prepare code, whatever that does
<soee> keithzg: but check nvidias site
<soee> what new version are there
<keithzg> soee: Yeah, I'm just confused that packages like nvidia-319 and nvidia-331 exist, yet nvidia-current points toward nvidia-304. That's quite a strange and different definition of "current" than I'm used to ;)
<soee> !package poppler-utils
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package poppler-utils
<soee> !package poppler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package poppler
<allee> Riddell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades/Kubuntu I would suggest to directly open  'kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list' with Alt-F2, instead of  open a konsole; then kdesudo editor ; then close konsole again.  
<keithzg> allee: Couldn't it be done from just "kdesudo software-properties-kde" too? (Personally I'd do it all from the terminal, but software-properties-kde seems like the most user-friendly GUI way.)
<allee> keithzg: mhmm, lemme try...
<allee> keithzg: heh, heh, I had to lookup what is the 'verbose explantaion' of extras.  but then kdesudo software-properties-kde  works also.
 * allee is obviously too command line centrtic
 * keithzg knows the feeling!
<yofel> command line is the one only universal linux language :P
<keithzg> yofel: And then you try and use some standard utility like find in an Android shell and start swearing :P
<yofel> heh
<soee> ok small summary
<soee> Kubuntu Vivid with Plasma 5 beta withou propriety nvidia drives (using intel card on optimus tch. machine) is smooth like baby skin :)
<soee> plasmashell uses ~ 200 MB ram
<soee> same experiance here at my laptop and erlier on my PC at work
<soee> at work i moved from Utopic + Plasma 5 to fresh Vivid Alpha 2
<soee> and the difference was so huge
<soee> whole system works super smooth with dual monitor setup
<soee> 2 virtal desktops etc.
<soee> im scared how good this whole system will be with Plasma 5.3 or 5.4 :)
<vgezer> hi Riddell
<vgezer> sorry for late response
<vgezer> Riddell: i just saw it. seems great, but I see so much design issues :/. is that normal? this is not a final one right?
<RobertJDohnert> Hey do you guys know where I can find the latest Plasma 5 builds for 14.04?
<soee> RobertJDohnert: there are such builds
<RobertJDohnert> Thats what Im asking
<soee> RobertJDohnert: sorry *there are not
<soee> that what i wanted to write
<RobertJDohnert> Well looks like I will have to compile myself
<Quintasan> https://kver.wordpress.com/2015/01/22/plasma-5-2-the-quintissential-breakdown/
<Quintasan> Tis' be a good read
<RobertJDohnert> It is a good read
<RobertJDohnert> But after what happened with 4, Im leary about moving to 5 for Black Lab Linux
<RobertJDohnert> Thats the reason why we are testing, testing and testing some more and then when we wake up in the AM we test some more
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-23
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader 
<manchicken> So, is Konversation the preferred IRC client now?
<valorie> it's always been my preferred client
<valorie> the history of it is that at KDE4 time, it lagged behind Quassel
<valorie> not by much, but enough that we chose Quassel
<valorie> and we stuck with Quassel 'just because'
<valorie> the devels have worked with us for it to be ready for KF5, and now Plasma 5
<manchicken> This is all so sexy.
<manchicken> I like it.
<valorie> and it is the KDE IRC client
<manchicken> I'm gonna run through this test case I've got up.
<valorie> I need to run a backup before upgrading
<manchicken> Backups are for wimps!
<valorie> weeee, more testing is good
 * valorie shakes her finger at manchicken
<manchicken> hehe
<valorie> it's all good until you need the backup and don't have it
<manchicken> That's what a rescue disk is for ^_^
<valorie> that's happened one too many times to me
<manchicken> I've gotten far too good at that, actually.
<manchicken> I guess KMail doesn't support gmail...
<manchicken> IMAP with gmail is lame...
<manchicken> I take it the missing icons is a known issue?
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> should be easy to find in bko if so
<ScottK> manchicken: IMAP with Gmail works fine for me.
<manchicken> ScottK: Unless you want contacts and calendars to sync, and you want to see labels.
<ScottK> I have contacts and calendars.
<ScottK> Labels not so much.
<manchicken> ScottK: Which makes me sad... I like kmail, but I use labels extensively.
<manchicken> Yeah, kmail treats labels like folders.
 * ScottK has approximately never used the native Gmail U/I.
<manchicken> I'm gonna go to bed, it's been a hard day.
<ScottK> Good night.
<manchicken> That sounds like a definitive maybe. heh
<manchicken> Night all.
<soee> good morning
<soee> did someone else experianced problem with logout ? if we logout (Plasma 5 beta) we just see a black screen
<Tm_T> soee: I have this, might not be related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1384342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1384342 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel messages intel_crtc_wait_for_pending_flips correlate to compiz hang" [High,Triaged]
<soee> Tm_T: here it seems like plasmashell quits totally or its 'coverd' by the login screen layer that is just a black screen
<soee> we can see cursor and move it h\though
<Tm_T> soee: ye, but no clicks having affect, right?
<soee> nope
<soee> shall i add myself as affected to this bug you posted link to Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> soee: no unless you have related errors in your syslog
<soee> Tm_T: ok ill wait for others to show up, and see if they can say more about it. I think someone mentioned this problem 1-2 days ago
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Hello o/
<soee> lordievader: hey, do you have Plasma 5 to test one thing ?
<lordievader> soee: Yes.
<soee> lordievader: does the logout wors fine for yo ?
<soee> *you
<soee> *works
<lordievader> soee: Let me check.
<lordievader> soee: Appart from being a very slow machine, yes.
<soee> oh interesting, but you are on daily kubuntu-ci right ?
<lordievader> soee: On a slightly outdated one, yes.
<soee> ok thank yu
<lordievader> soee: Err, is the ci-unstable ci-daily?
<soee> daily, weekly and live i think
<soee> this one is live https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<soee> there is also daily and weekly
<lordievader> soee: This is the one I have: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<soee> ok so live
<sitter> you really want to use daily, live blows up a lot
<lordievader> The times I've updated it remained stable, guess I have a lucky charm or something ;)
<sitter> but I suppose since you hadn't complained it's fine for you :P
<sitter> yah, it actually depends a lot on when and how often one updates
<lordievader> But anyhow, it is a machine specifically purposed for testing so I'm okay with it breaking.
<_Groo_> good morning all
<lordievader> o/
<_Groo_> what ppa has 14.12 apps for utopic? ninjas and backports doesnt
<_Groo_> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> _Groo_: How are you doing?
<_Groo_> fine as usual :)
<yofel> _Groo_: next-staging, it's still being tested
<yofel> use on your own risk
<_Groo_> as usual yofel, as usual :)
<_Groo_> im gonna upgrade it on top of ci
<soee> _Groo_: do not use :)
<_Groo_> soee: why?
<sitter> ci is ahead of staging
<soee> Terminal crashes a lot
<sitter> you have to ppa-purge ci and then use staging
<sitter> otherwise you'll get a weird mix
<soee> probably no way to upgrade to Vivid later
<_Groo_> sitter: ill wait for a merge then
<sitter> what merge? CI is alraedy what is in staging
<sitter> well, ahead of what is in staging
<soee> _Groo_: my suggestion -> use Vivid already :)
<_Groo_> soee: i will once beta x or rc1 gets out
<_Groo_> i have other stuff beyond kubuntu
<soee> _Groo_: ok, i using it hre at home on my laptop and at work on my PC, super smooth :)
 * soee this new keyboard is crapp
<_Groo_> soee: its not that, i maintain the graphics ppa, and im on utopic
<_Groo_> soee: i need to stay on utopic for a little longer
<soee> _Groo_: ah nice :-)
<soee> yofel, Riddell did someone of you mentioned last days about logout not working in Vivid P5b ?
<Riddell> not I
<soee> hmm, im sure someone on this channel
<yofel> I did
<soee> yofel: ok, i can confirm this
<yofel> plasma quits, and that's it. I have to poweroff from yakuake which is still running at that point
<soee> yofel: lordievader mentioned thatit works for hom on kubuntu-ci so i wonder if it is fixed in newer packages version
<yofel> could be, I'll try to check in my VM tomorrow
<soee> someone wants to test one bug ? :
<soee> by default we have one activity, lets add some widgets on screen (2-3) and remove them, now lets create new activity and switch to it ; we see only black screen and we have to start plasmashell manually, now when we have it working, switch back to main activity ; we have black screen so lets start plasmashell manually - ok its up but widgets removed before are on the desktop :O
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm impressed by your memory and archive research skills on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-January/038617.html :)
<Riddell> there's only 1 contribution from the community council on that thread which is just about dismissing the issue, how typical
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: I haven't had any issue with Activity switching, neem usimg it for 2 months..
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Do you have a bug number for this one ?
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: i did not report it yet, need some confirmaton. Also are you on fresh install or upgraded from utopic for example ?
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Fresh install, of the first RC Tech Preview
<soee> than i have to be cursed ;)
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: oh RC Tech Preview ?
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Yes, although its had some updates
<soee> hihi https://plus.google.com/116673244531612714380/posts/JVfFyY8BncV?pid=6107491831013687490&oid=116673244531612714380 :D
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-15-04-Alpha-2-Is-the-Most-Exciting-Release-in-a-Long-Time-Screenshot-Tour-470968.shtml
<sitter> Riddell: qapt transition appears to only be blocked by the unrelated testfail in software-props now
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Riddell> sitter: hmm so my syntax for forceing it didn't work..
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee, Riddell
<sitter> Riddell: possibly, or the excuses page is out of date
<soee> is it intended that Unsupported updates are checked by default in Vivid ?
<sitter> they are being checked for a couple of releases already
<sitter> they don't get installed though
<Riddell> waa my e-mail is broken
<Riddell> my domain name has disappeared and I don't know why
<soee> sitter: so wht it is there, if something isin't used it should be gone or in that case unselected immo
<Riddell> soee: hey nice softpedia article :)
<soee> thats not mine
<soee> but good to hear from others they like it
<soee> though im more impressed by the guy who did fe pages review ;)
<soee> https://kver.wordpress.com/2015/01/22/plasma-5-2-the-quintissential-breakdown/
<Riddell> soee: fancy writing a kubuntu  wire blog post with those two articles? :)
<sitter> soee: talk to canonical :P
<sitter> the thing is
<sitter> you *can* use it
<sitter> the idea is that the package manager offers you newer versions but doesn't install them by default
<sitter> Riddell: 
<sitter> Technical details of permanent failure:
<sitter> DNS Error: Address resolution of jriddell.org. failed: Domain name not found
<soee> Riddell: writing blog post is something i never did :) maybe in some future not now 
<Riddell> sitter: waa
<BluesKaj> there seems to be some dns problems, some users can't access their respective  country repos
<sitter> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/pbbzwt0v0
<sitter> Riddell: are you handling the qt patchery?
<soee> ok one a bit confusing thing:
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=207
<soee> if we go muon and pick some package to install etc. it opens dialog for toot password but before this dialog shows up, there is notification showed for aout 0.5 second so we can't even read it, and its not availabel to heck in panel notification stack. i captured t on a screen though and its policykit1-kde infor that the ation needs authentication etc.
<Riddell> sitter: I can add it to the backport packages, I don't know how to add it to vivid packages
<soee> what is te purpos of notification that can't be read because it is gone just after is shows
<Riddell> mitya57: how do I add a patch to qt vivid packages?
<sitter> Riddell: I think we only care about backport really
<sitter> since vivid is supposed to get .1 anyway
<Riddell> sitter: ok I'll do that
<sitter> cheers
<sgclark> morning
<soee> hiho sgclark
<Riddell> hi sgclark, how's the KDE CI doing?
<ScottK> Riddell: I was getting tired of "But Qt ... " in that discussion.
<ScottK> It did take a bit of research.
<mitya57> Riddell, push it to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtfoo-opensource-src_532 (create the branch if it doesn't exist)
<mitya57> where foo is the component name, of course
<sgclark> Riddell: fighting with a piece of code, but otherwise well.
<_Groo_> Riddell: ksyslog is broken
<_Groo_> Riddell: KDEInit could not launch '':
<_Groo_> Could not open library '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_'.
<_Groo_> Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<_Groo_> Riddell: nice hu?
<Riddell> _Groo_: ksystemlog works for me
<Riddell> but of course that doesn't make you wrong
<_Groo_> Riddell: are you using ci?
<Riddell> nope
<_Groo_> Riddell: so.. its broken in ci
<_Groo_> ohhhh nice, its not the binary
<_Groo_> if i run it via command line it works
<_Groo_> try to run it via alt-f2
<_Groo_> and see if it breaks
<_Groo_> might be a broken qml or .desktop file
<mitya57> Riddell, btw is that a qtbase patch?
<_Groo_> Riddell: did it work?
<Riddell> mitya57: it is but I'm only going to put into our backports for now
<Riddell> _Groo_: I see your problem
<_Groo_> Riddell: ah, so its there
<_Groo_> Riddell: broken .desktop perhaps?
<mitya57> ok
<Riddell> _Groo_: nah it's something to do with the libkdeinit library
<_Groo_> Riddell: upstream?
<Riddell> _Groo_: nope, packaging issue
<_Groo_> Riddell: i blame Riddell 
<Riddell> dolphin works ok so I guess it's not a general problem
<_Groo_> dolphin is kde5
<_Groo_> kde4
<_Groo_> stupid keyboard
<_Groo_> ksyslog is still 4.11?
<Riddell> ksystemlog uses kdelibs4 and is part of kde applications 14.12
<Riddell> dolphin uses kdelibs4 and is part of kde applications 14.12 too
<_Groo_> im using ci, so my kde4 is 14.11 i believe
<_Groo_> dolphin                                                     4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> 4.11 :)
<mitya57> 4.14 :)
 * _Groo_ is confused with all this stupid versions
<Riddell> they just keep on changing these numbers
 * _Groo_ misses the times when kde was one and wholly with one number version to rule them all
<_Groo_> Riddell: i found the problem
<Riddell> oh?
<_Groo_> Riddell: you updated yesterday ci with two lib6 whatever
<_Groo_> damn memory
<Riddell> grumpy support request du jour https://paste.kde.org/p9sigoqyi
 * Riddell out for the day
<BluesKaj> must be fri day afternoon :)
<soee> i just realised that i never used dragon player :)
<soee> vlc could be default
<sitter> brrm
<sitter> Riddell: you forgot the other patch ^^
<manchicken> So, I like the new plasma 5.
<valorie> Riddell: about http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=207 you remark he's running Utopic, but it is Vivid
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi ah
<valorie> pff
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-24
<ahoneybun> hey sgclark 
<valorie> ahoneybun: nice to see you here again
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-25
<shadeslayer> sgclark: maxy re licensed kplotting packaging to LGPL-2, if you're against it, plz contact hom
<shadeslayer> *him
<claydoh> Are there any plans or timeline for having any fresh kde applications and platform updates in  Trusty and Utopic?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi
<BluesKaj> hey Sick_Rimmit,, what's up?
<Sick_Rimmit> Hey BluesKaj All good here
<Sick_Rimmit> Was just announcing my presence...
<Sick_Rimmit> and being sociable
<BluesKaj> right :)
<soee> hiho, wanna vote https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/emhRPMQwBzN ? :)
<BluesKaj> soee, that url doesn't load
<soee> BluesKaj: it loads
<BluesKaj> not here
<soee> :D
<ScottK> soee: requires Google login. 
<soee> did you ban g+ ?
<ScottK> Don't use it.
<soee> ScottK: i think pools on g+ works like that - you need account
<ScottK> Prefer the light myself. 
<Sick_Rimmit> I've voted for Dark, I love that theme
<yofel> Imo dark goes better with the window decoration so I'm using that. And it does a better job at background blurring. light is a tad to translucent for me
<BluesKaj> goes better to me means more readable, therefore the lighter theme is easier for me
<Sick_Rimmit> #join dcglug
<Sick_Rimmit> doh!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-25
<valorie> interesting, once I killed all instances of amarok running in control+escape, it will start in the cli -- but there is no gui
<mgolden> I saw the call for help testing kde 5.5.3 on kubuntu wire.  What do I have to do to help?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: do we stil have to keep 5.5.3 a secret?
<ovidiu-florin> is there a list of known bugs?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: I just searched by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kubuntu+xenial&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_
<valorie> package=
<valorie> might be too broad or too narrow, but that gets me 13 bugs
<valorie> not the ones people are complaining about though
<acher88> kubuntu specific bugs?
<valorie> acher88:  I searched for kubuntu+xenial
<valorie> I'm no expert on the launchpad bug searcher
<valorie> but although I've been begging people to file bugs, they haven't been doing so
<valorie> or at least I'm not finding them
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: not really, I'm just not too happy with the release overall. 
<yofel> There's probably a bunch of upstream bugs, and a couple things on launchpad
<yofel> valorie, ovidiu-florin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa is where the PPA bugs go to
<yofel> sort by number as most of those is obsolete
<yofel> (if you can find a poor soul that wants to clean the list up I would appreciate it)
<valorie> ah, I knew there had to be some magic way to filter the bugs
<valorie> woah, "keditbookmarks is posessed"!
<yofel> oh no, akonadi is infecting other things :D
<valorie> some of those are marked new but must be ancient
<valorie> kword?
<valorie> !info kword
<ubottu> Package kword does not exist in wily
<yofel> new just means "nobody looked at it and it only affects one person"
<valorie> sounds like ovidiu-florin and Rick have their work cut out for them!
<valorie> just weeding out the ancient crap would help
<yofel> probably all of the 6 digit bug numbers are obsolete, and in general anything kde4 older than trusty and plasma older than wily
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cesdo> hi all
<yofel> hey
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee> hiho
<soee> hiho :-)
<lordievader> yofel: There was another one with sound problems after an upgrade on Wily. Adding himself to the audio group fixed it.
<Quintasan> yofel: Eh, I think we broke kde-telepathy
<Quintasan> Or someone broke something in the stack
<Quintasan> 25.01.2016 23:55:51.937181 - [mcd] on_connection_ready: got error: WOCKY_CONNECTOR_ERROR_TLS_SESSION_FAILED (#7): TLS handshake error: -106: GNUTLS_E_UNSUPPORTED_SIGNATURE_ALGORITHM
<yofel> possibly. I don't use it so I wouldn't notice
 * yofel wonders if yet another algorithm got retired
<Quintasan> I bet they dropped MD5
<Quintasan> But I'm 90% sure my cert is not md5
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-26
<mgolden_> I am here to help test, a la the call on wire.kubuntu.org
<mgolden_> What would be helpful?
<ScottK> valorie: ^^^
<mgolden_> ScottK, are you able to suggest some way to help?
<ScottK> Not really.  I'm not very involved in Kubuntu development anymore.
<mgolden_> So I heard
<mgolden_> Glad to see you on the channel at least
<valorie> mgolden_: have you read the /topic?
<valorie> the PPAs are listed there for testing
<valorie> welcome by the way
<mgolden_> I have added the PPA and installed it
<mgolden_> I have a number of issues I have found, most not new to 5.5.3
<valorie> so I guess what is best to do is either file bugs or comment on bugs that are already filed
<valorie> patches welcome if you think you know the answer to the problem, of course
<mgolden_> Here is a question maybe you can help me with
<mgolden_> Since using kde5, the konsole has never stayed open properly after logging out and logging in again
<mgolden_> I am pretty sure it's crashing as a part of logging out
<mgolden_> I have looked for a bug report for it, but haven't found one
<mgolden_> I have a feeling it's related to some sort of interaction wth the nvidia driver
<mgolden_> But the problem is that I can't figure out how to debug it as it only happens during a logout
<mgolden_> During one logout I actually saw a crash reporter come up as the maching was powering down
<mgolden_> Any ideas about how to get a hold of the appropriate hook?
<valorie> hmmm, I don't
<valorie> xsession errors?
<mgolden_> Didn't see much
 * valorie uses yakuake, and has not notices such crashes
<mgolden_> I can try some more
<valorie> perhaps write to the kubuntu-devel list with that question
<mgolden_> I did
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I don't have nvidia, btw
<mgolden_> I assume it's not happening to too many people
<valorie> I haven't heard about it happening to anyone else, yeah
<mgolden_> That's why it's so annoying!  I want to report the bug but I don't have anything useful to say!
<valorie> I hear your pain
<mgolden_> I will look into it more.
<valorie> I had some random plasma crashes like that as well
<valorie> but they have ceased
<mgolden_> You think it's a plasma crash?
<valorie> no, I know mine were plasma, but I never figured out the proper -dbg package to install
<mgolden_> One other question...
<mgolden_> I noticed before the upgrade that the apt checker would go nuts when it checked the repositories
<mgolden_> It would spawn about 120 apt-check instances
<mgolden_> Load average would go up to 90 or something
<mgolden_> CPU really hot
<mgolden_> Is that known?
<valorie> it seems like we got one other report of that
<valorie> unsure whether or not a bug was filed
<mgolden_> Interesting
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa is where the PPA bugs go
<mgolden_> But actually this was before I added the ppa
<valorie> so that's the best place to look
<valorie> ah, OK
<mgolden_> Haven't had any new packages since installing, so I don't know if it's still happening.
<valorie> ok
<mgolden_> Ok, well thanks for chatting
<mgolden_> I will further look into the konsole issue.
<valorie> hmmm, I have a few updates as of today
<valorie> chromium etc.
<mgolden_> Let me check now
<mgolden_> Yep
<mgolden_> Still happening
<mgolden_> ps auxww | grep apt-check | wc
<mgolden_>      56     673    6528
<mgolden_> Was worse thna that last time
<valorie> so perhaps file a bug about that too, mgolden_
<mgolden_> Will do
<valorie> easiest is in the commandline: ubuntu-bug apt
<valorie> or apt-check
<valorie> that way apport automatically collects info about your system
<mgolden_> What's interesting right now is that the system tray isn't reporting any packages to install
<mgolden_> Even though there are in some that just came in (as reported by apt-get dist-upgrade)
<mgolden_> I will report that as well
<valorie> cool
<valorie> :-)
<mgolden_> OK, thanks for chatting
<valorie> I have the opposite, btw, the updater says I have packages to update even though I've already updated them
<mgolden_> That always used to happen in 15.10
<mgolden_> It never updated so far as I saw.
<mgolden_> I hope all these things can be cleaned up before 16.04!
<valorie> it worked better for awhile
<valorie> and looks better
<valorie> but I'm filing a bug at bko
<mgolden_> bko?
<valorie> bugs.kde.org
<valorie> ok, going afk for a bit
<valorie> thanks again for testing, mgolden_
<mgolden_> Thanks
<mgolden_> Bye.  Time for bed!
<flexiondotorg> Are Kubuntu interested in participating in 16.04 Alpha 2?
<lordievader> yofel: ^
<yofel> flexiondotorg: no, we won't get anything into the archive this week that would make it worth it
<flexiondotorg> yofel, Thanks.
<vip> hello
<lordievader> yofel: Hmm, too bad. We are going to do beta 1 I hope?
<yofel> I hope too, but I'm starting to cut down by todo list. Lets see how much time I'll have from next week on
<aseques> hi all, just upgraded willy kde backports and everything went perfect, I wanted you to know, thanks :D
<yofel> :)
<lordievader> yofel: Good luck!
<yofel> anyone that wants to look at lp 1538090 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1538090 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "Please update kdevelop to 5.0beta3" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538090
<clivejo> yofel: RE: LP:1538098 its in my PPA, should be for vivid, wily, xenial
<yofel> thanks, that's why I changed the status to triaged. I just filed the bug so we don't forget about it
<clivejo> feedback seems to be ok, no major issues
<clivejo> only upstream ones
<yofel> right, the packaging review and upload are all that's left, but no idea when someone will get to it
<clivejo> ok, let me know if I need to do anything further
<snele> seems that today is release day for plasma 5.5.4
<yofel> it is indeed. But no mail so far
<clivejo> yofel: can I look at kdevelop later?
<clivejo> or is someone assigned to this?
<yofel> not that I know of. The trello item was unassigned, and I only filed the bug today
<yofel> you will probably want to merge with debian first, they have 4.7.2.
<yofel> might be worth it even if the qt5 port will probably require a bunch of packaging changes
<yofel> you'll also need to update a bunch of other things, see the email
<yofel> clivejo: if you do work on it, please assign yourself to the bug and mark it in-progress
<yofel> just so that others know that
<soee> Riddell: are you releaseing 5.5.4 today ?
<Riddell> hopefully
<soee> some blockers ?
<Riddell> I'm in a training session so I need to work around it
<soee> ah ok :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> Was Okular removed from Xenial with the -staging PPA?
<acher88> mparillo: did have some dependency probs on one install that wanted to remove okular. I worked around it somehow..
<mparillo> OK, I tested and on Xenial with no PPAs, Okular is still there. So the dependency problems must be on the -staging PPA.
<mparillo> And thank you acher88
<BluesKaj> okular is gone here on xenial, and i'm not using the staging ppa
<acher88> was perhaps related to the QCA2 update?
<acher88> that was to the main xenial archive
<BluesKaj> but I am usinh ci/stable and landing ppa
<BluesKaj> using
<acher88> this was what I go at the time on xenial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515584/
<acher88> so think it was that libqca2-plugins update in my case?
<mparillo> Sorry, I wrote staging, and I meant ppa-landing
<BluesKaj> I didn't have okular either, but I just installed it without errors or dependency problems
<BluesKaj> mparillo, ok that explains it then
<acher88> the dodgy libqca2 upload was fixed a short while later I think
<acher88> so should be ok now
<mparillo> TY, Okular installed cleanly.  I might have to re-boot to get it to be the default again for opening PDFs.
<BluesKaj> yes I just had to set the "open with" option with the pdf file I checked it on
<mparillo> BluesKaj: you are correct. In fact, it seems as if krunner did not immediately recognize Okular (it did not auto-complete) and I cannot find it in any of the kicker categories.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, maybe a reboot will place okular bck in the kicker 
<mparillo> This was after a re-boot. Normally (either in krunner or in the kicker), once I start typing a program name, it autocompletes. Not so for Okular. I have to type the entire name.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, ok I rebooted and okular is now located in kmenu>graphics 
<BluesKaj> kmenu>apps>graphics, to be precise
<mparillo> TY., I will try
<mparillo> Nope, not for me. Maybe I need a fresh install, but is the installer bug still open? I was planning to try for Alpha 2, but it looks like we won't need one.
<BluesKaj> trying to setup samba share on my /home folder, but when I choose "apply changes to subfolders and contents" the progress dialog errors out with "Access denied to /home/kaj/.nano" then dolphin crashes and I see this error in /var/log/syslog: Desk-Xenial org.kde.KScreen[1315]: message repeated 23 times: [ kscreen: Primary output changed from KScreen::Output(Id: 590 , Name: "DVI-I-1" ) ( "DVI-I-1" ) to KScreen::Output(Id: 590 , Name: "DVI-I-1" )
<BluesKaj>  ( "DVI-I-1" )] ...this error repeats several times due to the daemon trying to apply the changes
<BluesKaj> oh great, now have the cut, copy paste dialog stuck open on every activity and desktop
<BluesKaj> ok reboot
<clivejo> I downgraded to the kdeconnect-plasma version in xenial archive, rebooted and kdeconnectd is using over 3Gb of memory and had to be killed.  anyone seen this? 
<BluesKaj> clivejo, kdeconnect using about 90k memory here 
<BluesKaj> but no multimedia or files transferring
<clivejo> BluesKaj: which version?
<BluesKaj> 4.2 
<clivejo> of kdeconnect
<BluesKaj> 0.8 on the pc
<clivejo> !info kdeconnect-plasma xenial
<ubottu> kdeconnect-plasma (source: kdeconnect-plasma): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0+git20150810-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 299 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<clivejo> this one?
<BluesKaj> no I have the repos version
<BluesKaj> ok yes the same plasma version
<clivejo> how do I get ksnapshot working again?
<clivejo> !info spectacle xenial
<ubottu> spectacle (source: spectacle): RPM Spec file generator and management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25-1 (xenial), package size 64 kB, installed size 496 kB
<yofel> clivejo: what's broken?
<yofel> the 2015 version should work fine
<nicols> hello!
<shadeslayer> oh look
<shadeslayer> I have deb822 sources.lists
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14673467/
<yofel> that's in xenial?
<shadeslayer> look at the pastebin :P
<shadeslayer> wily
<yofel> brain shutdown
<yofel> cool thing nonetheless
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: you need APT::Sources::Use-Deb822 true
<yofel> thanks, I'll try that out later :)
<shadeslayer> cheers
<wxl> does anyone know about how to save a panel? i want to have it in the "add panel" selection instead of default or empty or even replace the default with this one
<wxl> fwiw i've asked several times at #kubuntu and received zero response (over the past week or so)
<acher88> wxl: never tried it, so can't say if it works easily, but something like? https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=124840
<wxl> acher88: thanks for the tip. that's helpful. is there api documentation somewhere?
<clivejo> Plasma 5.5.4 is out 
<clivejo> where is soee ??!?
<clivejo> isnt this his job
<acher88> much fixed?
 * acher88 goes to have a look
<clivejo> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.5.3-5.5.4-changelog.php
<ubernoob> hey guys, while upgrading distros, the installer crashed during the linux header install, now the package will not install or uninstall and i can't boot up normally. ideas on a fix?
<valorie> ubernoob: this isn't the right channel for support, however: try `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> f=fix
<ubernoob> alright thank you, ill try that and then redirect to another channel
<valorie> try in any terminal, control + alt + f2 - f5 or so
<valorie> control + alt + f6 or f7 to get back to the gui
<valorie> or experiement
<valorie> yes, support in #kubuntu
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-27
<blaze> KDE Plasma 5.5.4 Has Fixes For Multi-Screen Users
<blaze> do want
<soee> blaze: package it :D
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.4: X/TODO, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.4: X/TODO, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.1: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
<valorie> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.5.4.php & https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-15.12.1.php published
<soee> valorie: yes, someone has to push it to start building
<soee> clivejo: ^ 
<soee> what was the fix for no sound issue ?
<valorie> soee: add yourself to the Audio group
<soee> valorie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup
<soee> This command should not lists any normal user, in fact, everything except "pulse" (which is reserved for system-wide usage of PulseAudio, and is normally not used) is a cause for concern.
<soee> and i have atm: audio:x:29:pulse
<valorie> except that that's the fix that works
<soee> ok, relogin beb
<soee> valorie: running sudo addgroup soee audio
<soee> i still have only dummy output
<valorie> someone had that problem earlier in #kubuntu.... looking to see what he did
<soee> strange all worked fine yesterday
<soee> so some updates i made later chnaged it probably
<soee> and this is Wily only here at work
<valorie> ah, he had to restart pulseaudio
<valorie> I wonder if just the restart of pa would do it
<soee> valorie: did this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15223/how-can-i-restart-pulseaudio-without-logout
<soee> and have sound back
<valorie> without adding yourself to the audiogroup?
<valorie> sec
<soee> valorie: i did add myself before
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so we'll have to get someone else to test that out
<valorie> restart pa
<valorie> and see if that alone fixes it
<soee> first of all why do this happen
<valorie> "User-defined settings in ~/.pulse/ or ~/.config/pulse/ will override system-wide settings."
<valorie> I wonder if those got changed somehow
<sheytan> Guys, just a small info: when the tray icon shows updates available, it should get hidden right after the update is done. It doesn't and confusing that there are more updates. Please fix :)
<valorie> sheytan: I agree
<valorie> I've not had time to file the bug
<valorie> you could, on bugs.kde.org.....
<soee> Riddell: sheytan i reported this already
<sheytan> soee: Great, thanks. Was about to :)
<soee> one sec. maybe ill find bug report
<soee> sheytan: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358018
<ubottu> KDE bug 358018 in notifier "Updates icon stays visible in systray when all updates were installed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee> please comment and confirm :)
<yofel> sitter: as overlord of all audio things. Do you have an idea what in frameworks or plasma would cause pulseaudio to only give a dummy output unless you're in the audio group?
<soee> sheytan: the mantainer asked me once to ask others to verivy it and confirm
<soee> yofel: could it be somehow related to kernel bugfix updte ?
<yofel> maybe? I know very little about the audio stack, so I'm clueless
<sitter> yofel: sounds more like a pulseaudio/systemd thing
 * soee wonders if teh updates history can be checked somehow
<yofel> /var/log/apt/history.log
<valorie> I added my input; thanks soee
<yofel> hm
<soee> yofel: i think for me teh problem started after one of this updtes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678203/
<yofel> sitter: thanks for the input
<yofel> could actually be considering that I didn't hit this right after updating plasma
<soee> valorie: thank you
<yofel> can't check my desktop history before friday. Interstingly my notebook isn't affected so far, just my desktop o.O
<valorie> it worked badly for awhile, then worked
<soee> yofel: smae here, but my laptop uses Xenial
<valorie> so I was surprised after updates that it stopped working again
<yofel> wily here, haven't updated my xenial notebook in a couple days
<valorie> same here
<soee> yofel: +1
<valorie> too much going on..... 
<soee> ;)
<vip> hi ho
<vip> is there any way to change current window highlight colour on the taskbar?
<soee> vip: maybe through System Settings -> Colors
<soee> but this probably will be global change
<sitter> yofel: actually it might be something else entirely to do with systemd or possibly not. I never quite figured out how these things work (might be cgroups or logind?) somehow you can get permissions to write to devices you from a unix permission perspective have no permission to write to
<sitter> it's black magic as far as I am concerned
<sitter> I am pretty sure that your problem is somewhere in the middleware though
<yofel> right, I think pulse should have be on some ACL that gives it access, and suddenly it's not - but I don't know where to start looking :/
<vip> soee: that was my first guess, but apparently not (changed all bluish to red, and restarted plasmashell), no change
<soee> vip try asking on #plasma
<soee> vip: i think this blue is bad choice, there is a lot of blue icons that are not readable when task item is highlighted
 * valorie heads to bed....
<soee> yofel: will you be abel to push 5.5.4 to build?
<yofel> not before friday
<soee> ok :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> made a major change to my 16.04 install, ppa-purged the ci-stable and the landing ppas ...was stuck in limbo with no kserver, which afiak doesn't actually exist on kde, but only the roll back could fix the mess....got too adventurous :-)
<mamarley> And I thought I was being adventurous by leaving the staging PPAs enabled all the time O.o.
<BluesKaj> I was using staging for a while ,bu someone warned me that the packages there were more unstable than any other ppas
<BluesKaj> but
<BluesKaj> always thought the proposed ppa was the most dangerous
<sgclark> Hi folks, just home from conference. How are things?
<yofel> still drowning in todo's as usual, and the only thing you really missed were the published backports
<yofel> not much happened since then as I ran out of energy
<sgclark> understand
<yofel> nice to see you're back though :)
<sgclark> I am still drained from travel, but will probably knock out the remaining merges to get that nasty to-do gone lol
<sgclark> thanks :)
 * clivejo wishes he could bottle energy from his puppy and ship it to yofel
<yofel> yeah bummer. Sadly that's still sci-fi
<clivejo> yeah, and nothing around here is safe from being chewed or scratched
<soee> lol :)
<clivejo> soee: you arent doing your job!!
<soee> i logged in, and had plasma session and sddm-greater inside normal window
<yofel> I've seen that happen with sddm-greeter (which really should not be possible), but not with plasma..
<clivejo> yofel: is there something holding up staging plasma 5.5.4?
<soee> brb, i'm going to setup new pone
<yofel> clivejo: no
<clivejo> oh thought the scripts are broken or PPA not ready
<yofel> no, someone just has to stage it
<yofel> someone other than me if you don't want to wait until the weekend
<sgclark> I need to stop getting distracted from the darn merges :(
<sgclark> shiny stuff is cool, but these seriously need to get done
<soee> oh and now sound is gone on my laptop
<soee> uhm
<yofel> what annoys me the most about that issue is that it feels rather random :(
<soee> i think hat some update might be the reason
<soee> for example, yesterday all worked fine on my laptop and PC at work
<soee> today both failed to load sound
<BluesKaj> soee, lordievader says there's a bug after upgrading , the fix is to add yourself to the audio group
<soee> BluesKaj: yes i know but also some Ubuntu Wiki page states that there should not be any user in that group except pulse
<yofel> which is correct, adding yourself to audio is just a for some reason working workaround
<BluesKaj> soee, intel-hda ?
<soee> on laptop ?
<soee> brb reboot
<soee> back and again sddm-greater in window :)
<soee> there is some serious issue with sddm
<BluesKaj> soee, kserver not found ?
<marco-parillo> Missing LightDM (especially the Guest login)
<soee> BluesKaj: works fine this one
<BluesKaj> I got that message yesterday on the laptop, ppa-purge was required, so i purged both the ci/stable and the landing ppas 
<BluesKaj> just installedn the 4.4 kernel ..it fixed a few issues with PIM/akonadi and akregator
<soee> ;]
<yofel> I was about to say "how's that even possible", but this is akoandi..
<BluesKaj> yofel, well akregator wasn't launching , so i assumed it was PIM/akonadi related problem
<yofel> your ppa-purge probably fixed that
<yofel> and if that was what fixed it, then it was an akonadi issue indeed
<BluesKaj> akregator wouldn't launch after the purge , but I hadn't rebooted yet
<BluesKaj> yofel, you're correct about akregator/akonadi, just launched akregator on my laptop which was ppa-purged as well, but no linux 4.4 kernal installed on it yet. 
<BluesKaj> kernel even
<soee> does kde connect worksfor you , can you browse files in dolphin?
<soee> how can i list users in some group ?
<soee> on previous session did killall pulseaudio and pulseaudio and after reboot have my sound back
<soee> but i needed ~ 10 login attempts to be able to get into my session
<soee> all this 10 times i had black screen for a moment with some messages and sddm back
<acher88> soee: for e.g. audio group 'grep audio /etc/group'
<mikkle> Does the installer for 16.04 daily work now?
<acher88> soee: or install !members package?
<soee> yeah so only pulse in audio group
<soee> and my sound was restored without adding myself to that roup
<soee> *group
<soee> mikkle: no idea :) i'm on Xenial anyway
<acher88> that's what I have on a machine that hasn't been changed since install
<soee> brb have to jump to windows since i can't browse phone from dolphin :(
<soee> back
<clivejo> yofel: mind if I do a staging upload for plasma 5.5.4?
<yofel> go ahead
<clivejo> Ill need you to pause KCI later on
<clivejo> but I need to do some laundry first
 * yofel goes back to searching the net for a good way to find latin1 entries in an utf8 mysql DB
<clivejo> yofel: whats that for?
<yofel> clivejo: I have a database that somehow ended up with mixed encoding, and now some of the older data in it shows up with broken special characters in reports, which I have to fix
<clivejo> oh work related?
<yofel> yep
<ovidiu-florin> yofel:  what else got released in backports besides 5.5.3?
<ovidiu-florin> frameworks, right?
<ovidiu-florin> what version?
<yofel> 5.18
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can you review please: https://kubuntu.org/?p=2487&preview=true
<ovidiu-florin> you need to be logged in
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I've added a new line, refresh
<yofel> looks ~fine, maybe replace "to testers who hang out" "to all testers who helped out"
<clivejo> hi ovidiu-florin
 * clivejo waves
<ovidiu-florin> hello clivejo
<clivejo> how are you keeping?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: anything else?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: work, home (more work here), sleep (repeat for ever)
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: do you also agree to the apology?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: I'm digging deeper in CMake right now
<ovidiu-florin> I'm kind of working on streamlining the KDE Android SDK
<yofel> yes, mostly. I'm not sure if I like it, but I can't think of something better either. And something should be there
<clivejo> yofel: staging script is failing
<ovidiu-florin> published: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-5-3-and-frameworks-5-18-0-backported-to-kubuntu-15-10/
<yofel> clivejo: pastebin please
 * clivejo kicks discover
<yofel> oh that
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> remove it from the list and do it by hand
<yofel> that'll fix itself for 5.6
<clivejo> can the script be rerun or do I need to clear out workspace directory?
<yofel> latter
 * clivejo grumbles 
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I've had a better idea for the closing statement
<yofel> remove the "with" at the end and it's great :)
<yofel> thanks
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: no need to name and shame us!
<clivejo> just put the "team"
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: what with?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: "we had to tackle with" -> "we had to tackle"
 * clivejo raises an eyebrow
<clivejo> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ubuntu-rolling-release/
<clivejo> rolling release ?!?
<yofel> wrong title, there is a "devel" release alias which makes you permanently run the dev release
<yofel> which is a rolling release in some sense
<BluesKaj> in effect yeah, constant updates and upgrades testing the OS
<clivejo> but its devel?
<yofel> yeah, that's the only "rolling" thing we have
<yofel> with all the proposed-migration QA we have these days it's not worse than running debian testing
<yofel> so if people don't mind the occasional bug, it does the job
<clivejo> yofel: I wont push the removal of plasma-discover?
<clivejo> yofel: can you pause KCI please?
<clivejo> or ovidiu-florin if you can
<yofel> started it
<yofel> wait for it to actually start though
<clivejo> hummm why didnt it say here
<yofel> there, took a while o.O
<clivejo> that was weird
<yofel> the button queues the build, it has to actually start to take effect
<clivejo> ok done
<claydoh> lol I commented on the 'rolling ubuntu' post, we'll see if it approved.
<clivejo> plasma-workspace has some merge madness going on
<clivejo> how do I manually grab discover tarball from depot?
<Riddell> clivejo: wget http://download.kde.org/stable/plasma/5.5.4/discover-5.5.4.tar.xz
<clivejo> is it properly released?
<clivejo> thought it was devel preview
<Riddell> yes, I do plasma releases on same day for bugfixes
<soee_> Riddell: whats sddm version Neon uses ?
<clivejo> Riddell yofel: two patches for discover upstream_fix_crash_on_pkglist_refresh.diff & upstream_prevent_misleading_notification.diff 
<clivejo> is it safe to remove them?
<yofel> drop
<clivejo> both?
<yofel> both
<clivejo> :) done
<soee_> they are in 5.5.4
<clivejo> yofel: you keeping an eye on me?
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.5.4_xenial.html
<yofel> not really, just having IRC open in a corner of my screen
<yofel> well, bottom edge really
<clivejo> I think I have them all uploaded now#
<clivejo> FFS!!
<clivejo> fix one thing and break another!
<yofel> I think those are mostly my fault?
<clivejo> You're suspected of having broken merger_libkscreen
<clivejo> yofel: did plasma 5.5.3 not get into the archive?
<yofel> nope
<clivejo> hummm
<yofel> this week is A2 freeze anyway, so lets just get .4 done
<soee_> "Ah, but anyone who prefers to use Muon Package Manager (not the Software Center or Updater) will be disapointed as it is not functional in 5.5.3 (have to use Aptitude instead).﻿"
<soee_> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110954078302330754910/posts/eCp1nkJn5vb
<clivejo> soee_: you like breaking your system?
<yofel> still waiting for a discover-compatible muon release
<soee_> clivejo: what life would be when all would work just fine ... booring :)
<yofel> otherwise someone would have to hack that into the muon package. Volunteers welcome
<clivejo> soee_: plasma 5.5.4 is in staging :P
<soee_> clivejo: it has red packages
<soee_> and some are still building
<soee_> so i'll wait for this 3 bulding atm. and test it than
<clivejo> just discover as far as I can see
<clivejo> I uploaded it, but its not showing
<soee_> clivejo: can you remove plasma-discover - 5.5.3a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa7 from staging ?
<clivejo> thats strange
<soee_> clivejo: dicover is ready
<clivejo> I uploaded plasma-discover - 5.5.4
<soee_> in fact all are ust not published yet
<soee_> clivejo: yes and its there: plasma-discover - 5.5.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+build/8904731
<clivejo> but the status page doesnt seem to see it :/
<soee_> status page is refreshed each 4 in i think
<soee_> *4 min
<yofel> 10 min
<yofel> and it doesn't track Pending packages
<soee_> clivejo: wil you start backport also ?
<clivejo> soee_: I dont know how
<clivejo> I dont know how to merge either :?
<soee_> yofel:  ^ is it some complex process ?
<yofel> not really, if you read kubuntu-batch-backport-git you see mostly what I did last time
<yofel> currently that script is just a braindump, not something runnable, but it has the steps
<clivejo> I want to learn how to merge, so I can help with apps
<clivejo> who needs backports anyways :P
<clivejo> rolling releases are the way forward
<soee_> :)
 * clivejo hides
<yofel> go use arch you freakin' scumbag troll who doesn't care about users and ..
<yofel> ok, back to serious mode
<soee_> hmm, why launchapd is so slow with publishing builds ? 
<yofel> dunno, looks like the job like twice an hour or so these days
<yofel> *runs like
<Quintasan> how the hell do I stop pbuilder from running that adt magic, or at least how do I exit cleanly?
<yofel> Quintasan: chmod -x the hook that runs it
<yofel> latter I don't know
<soee_> clivejo: smooth upgrade, rebooting now
<soee_> brb
<soee> and back
<soee> clivejo: all fine :) great work on 5.5.4
<clivejo> soee: good to hear
<soee> clivejo: moving it to landing ?
<clivejo> soee: does it fix your multiple screen issue?
<acher88> staging-plasma?
<soee> what issue? 
<soee> i do not use here multiple screens setup
<clivejo> someone wanted 5.5.4 packages to fix a multi screen issue
<soee> acher88: yes
<clivejo> ah it wasnt you
<clivejo> <blaze> KDE Plasma 5.5.4 Has Fixes For Multi-Screen Users
<acher88> will try those in the morning then
<soee> acher88: +1 :)
<clivejo> soee: Ill wait til yofel or sgclark give it the go ahead
<soee> clivejo: oki
<yofel> do a small update test by yourself in pbuilder or so, then copy it to landing
<clivejo> dont want to mess things up or step on toes
<sgclark> clivejo: testing now. 
<acher88> in that case I'll find my laptop and test now
<acher88> that upgrade was nice and quick, and back into new plasma without any obvious initial probs
<clivejo> does discover work?
 * acher88 hangs head as usually uses synaptic
<acher88> I'll try
<soee> it works but for me it is messed up - design, some broken function - but this si upstream
<clivejo> soee: what happens if there are upgrades to packages?
<soee> happens where ?
<clivejo> the update icon thingie-ma-bob
<soee> this is not fixed in this version if you are talking about updates icon visible after install
<clivejo> when is it to be fixed?
<clivejo> .5?
<soee> no idea, there is no fix for it yet
<mamarley> Plasma 5.5.4 is working fine on the three systems I just upgraded.  Thanks clivejo!
<soee> ! :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about D
<soee> you ubottu dumb :)
<mamarley> soee: I figure if I am going to break my systems, I might as well break them all at the same time! xD
<soee> hihi :D
<soee> ok, time to get some sleep. again clivejo: thanks for great work!
<clivejo> thanks, but you should really thank upstream!
<clivejo> I just run a script :/
<acher88> yep, looks good :)
<acher88> although I've 'discovered' that 'discover' just makes me want to run 'apt-get purge plasma-discover'
<clivejo> I still dont like the icons
 * clivejo changes back to 5.4 plasma theme
<sgclark> clivejo: yofel: 5.5.4 looks good to me so far
<sgclark> ugh, busy all day and accomplished nothing.
<genii> I feel like that almost every day
 * genii makes another pot of coffee and passes the mugs around
<yofel> right? ^^
<yofel> :D
<sgclark> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-28
<claydoh> ok, ray burke is back on the mailing list, and as usual  does not remember things he's been told about many times in the past, email-wise
<claydoh> so anyone offering aid please take that into considersation. He needs specific,  step-by-step hand-holding
<claydoh> Mamarok: :  and valorie I've already responded to his usual email-all-the-addresses-possible off-list, and bcc'd you both
<valorie> thank you claydoh
<valorie> perhaps he's senile or so?
<claydoh> perhaps, it has been tis way for years
<claydoh> many years
<valorie> I admin quite a few genealogy lists, and am used to clueless old windows users
<claydoh> he can't follow an email thread, which of course with multiple people assistng confuses him
<valorie> many of them I just moderate full-time, and only allow the few on-topic posts
<valorie> does he do better on a forum, claydoh?
<claydoh> he would, but I  have not been ablle to get him to go there, or he has been, but is quite easily confused
<valorie> poor old thing
<valorie> but tiresome to the helpful folks
<claydoh> unlike steve vollum, who is an elderly gentleman who may be in a home, but has done sooo much better there
<valorie> well, everyone ages differently
<valorie> my mother had alzheimers, and grew paranoid
<valorie> my dad is very senile, and just seems peaceful
<valorie> hardly speaks anymore, and is now forgetting how to swallow
<soee> hiho
<aseques> Hello, after upgrading to kubuntu willy backports I have to different audio mixers
<aseques> I've both kmix, and sound volume
<aseques> Which one is the default with current releases?
<aseques> 'sound volume has a nice osd display, but not sure if it's kde's default
<valorie> yes, you can remove the one you don't want
<valorie> unfortunately, both have features the other one doesn't
<valorie> still
<soee> valorie: but plamsa-pa is developed so i suggest using it
<soee> in Plasma 5.6 it will also have option to controll various sound sources like kmix
<soee> so it will be pretty the same (without widow with shortcuts to some caonfigurations etc. but this can be done through System Settings -> Multimedia anyway)
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.4: X/PPA, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.1: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
<valorie> soee: right now I just leave them both
<soee> ;o
<soee> :)
<soee> valorie: can you test 5.5.4 ? are you on Xenial ?
<soee> i would liek to have 10 people that will test stuff before release :}
<valorie> is it the ppa landing you want tested?
<valorie> and yes, I can
<soee> valorie: staging-plasma
<soee> it has been tested already by 4 people
<valorie> if you want more testers, call for them
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.4: X/WIP, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.1: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
<yofel> moin
<yofel> soee: while it's in staging please use WIP, once it's in landing use LANDING
<yofel> and please don't do public tester calls for staging
<valorie> hmm, so what should I do?
<valorie> it's my travel laptop, so I'm ok with testing with it
<valorie> that's what I use it for when I"m not traveling
<yofel> I'll copy it to landing
<yofel> not sure why clive didn't do that, I did tell him to copy it
<valorie> ok
<yofel> copied, you'll get it once the publisher is done
<yofel> now to fix the topic again
<valorie> thank you yofel
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.4: X/LANDING, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.1: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports for wily
<soee> yofel: ok. i thought people here can test it as they know what they are doing :) 
<valorie> ok, my xenial updates are about done, so I just add back the ppa-landing? 
<yofel> soee: well, as long as it's here, ~ok. I just don't like people using staging directly because I don't intend to tell anyone when I upload something there that might make a mess
<valorie> what I mean is, is the move done
<yofel> and landing is what's supposed to be used for testing
<soee> yofel: right :)
<soee> so atm. we have only apps 15.12.1 not done
<soee> and what about 5.5.4 backport - are we doing it ?
<yofel> sure
<valorie> added, now updating
<Mirv> now Qt 5.6 is moved to March
<yofel> *sigh*
<Mirv> indeed
<snele> and they don't want to do one more qt 5.5 bugfix release... 
<soee> Mirv: where i can see some announcement ?
<snele> soee: https://wiki.qt.io/Qt-5.6-release
<snele> yofel: is it possible to have patches from qt 5.6 backported to ubuntu's qt 5.5? for example for missing icons in systray at boot 
<soee> but no info why it is postponed ?
<Mirv> soee: the wiki page indeed, I suspect there was a release meeting earlier this week but the notes from it haven't been posted
<yofel> snele: we can certainly look at them
<Mirv> snele: sure, there are _lots_ of backported patches from Qt 5.6 already in qtbase and qtdeclarative
<Mirv> soee: remaining bugs. Qt is a bit notorious with late releases.. the 5.6 was postponed from October to December already in the planning phase to have a "realistic" goal of releasing it in December. and then 5.7 was supposed to happen in April.
<Mirv> or maybe it's also that all projects seem notorious with late releases when compared to Ubuntu :)
<soee> well but in teh end better to have stable release than early buggy product
<Mirv> yeah, good release planning would help though. somehow it gets too unstable during their development cycle, even though they have lots of CI.
<soee> the biggest minus here is taht 5.6 probably wont make it into 16.04
<Mirv> of course Qt is a huge project too, abstraction of everything on every platform is not the easiest job
<soee> true
<soee> maybe better way would be to add less features but make releases faster
<soee> this way people can test what was released and report issues and than quicker fixes would be released
<valorie> soee: my xenial upgrade was totally smooth and wonderful
<soee> valorie: COOL, THANK YOU
<soee> sorry for UC
<mparillo> Plasma 5.5.4 is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing ?
<mparillo> For Xenial?
<soee> mparillo: yes
<mparillo> It looks as if some apps were upgraded also. Including kate, and Muon Update Manager.
<mparillo> Downloading now.
<clivejo> yofel: I wanted to test it myself before copying
<clivejo> then I got tired and went to bed!
<yofel> ah ok, very reasonable decision :)
<yofel> sorry for storming in
<clivejo> seems to be stable though
<clivejo> dont be sorry, you didnt know!
<clivejo> not a mind reader
<clivejo> well I hope not :P
<clivejo> you might interfer with my plans for galactic domination
<mparillo> Updates completed. Time to re-boot.
<clivejo> my death star will be powered by Mycroft and Kubuntu
<mparillo> Kinfocenter reports Plasma 5.5.4. No immediate obvious breakage in krunner, konsole, konversation either. Well done clivejo and yofel.
<mparillo> Plus this time, after applying updates, my kicker (which also seems to work after the re-boot) I was able to use it for the shutdown, without a sudo poweroff.
<clivejo> yofel: has there been a call for testing?
<mparillo> Assumming it is not worthy of a kubuntu.org news post, I would be happy to put it on the wire.
<yofel> not yet
<mparillo> When you are feeling comfortable.
<yofel> the news post comes with the backports
<clivejo> I think thats over 10 people now
<yofel> and the shutdown issue only happens for major version updates, not bugfixes
<yofel> which is annoying enough
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<clivejo> mind testing plasma 5.5.4?
<clivejo> on xenial
<BluesKaj> clivejo, ok 
<clivejo> its in the landing PPA
<BluesKaj> I had to roll back to 5.4.3 due to a kserver error 2 days ago
<clivejo> oh right
<clivejo> never mind
<BluesKaj> so I had to ppa-purge the ci/stable and landing ppas
<BluesKaj> clivejo, is that server error fixed, if so I'd be willing to try the landing ppa again
<acher88> BluesKaj: not had that here at any stage testing the ppas
<clivejo> BluesKaj: probably cause you used the KCI PPA's?
<clivejo> KCI will have breakages
<soee> clivejo: ping
<BluesKaj> acher88, yeah I noticed the error was hone after purging the ci ppa, but got spooked and purged the landing as well
<BluesKaj> gone
<BluesKaj> ok, got plasma 5.5.4 
<mparillo> For some reason (maybe 5.5.4), now krunner autocompletes Okular again, and dolphin opens PDFs using Okular. Big improvement over yesterday.
<sgclark> morning
<soee> hiho :)
<soee> sgclark: do you have time to start 5.5.4 backport ?
<sgclark> me? nope, so very behind :( so sorry
<clivejo> hi soee
<soee> clivejo: would you be interested in in packaging tomahawk ?
<clivejo> no idea what that is
<clivejo> !info tomahawk
<ubottu> tomahawk (source: tomahawk): Social media player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu7 (wily), package size 4005 kB, installed size 13370 kB
<clivejo> !info tomahawk xenial
<ubottu> tomahawk (source: tomahawk): Social media player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu9 (xenial), package size 3994 kB, installed size 13354 kB
<morphis> anyone know who would responsible for a failing build of kwin due to a new libhybris update in xenial?
<mgraesslin> morphis: Ubuntu for having a fork of libhybris in the archive
<sitter> http://cdnimg3.webstaurantstore.com/images/products/extra_large/45500/241884.jpg
<morphis> mgraesslin: there is a reason for having a "fork"
<morphis> but that is changing
<morphis> things are moved out of hybris and its becoming more or less a direct import from upstream, but that will take time
<mgraesslin> please note that I don't care about why or why not there is a fork
<morphis> that is fine :-)
<morphis> mgraesslin: however kwin is failing to build now: mgraesslin: basically https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-012/xenial/amd64/k/kwin/20160128_122444@/log.gz
<mgraesslin> shrug
<morphis> now sure how you are going to handle this but hybris will become more or less just a dlopen/dlsym wrapper rather than providing any abstracted APIs
<soee> clivejo: some days ago tomahawk devs wanted some packager
<bshah> is it against git master libhybris?
<bshah> morphis: ^ (build failure)
<clivejo> where is the packaging?
<morphis> bshah: which git master do you mean? upstream?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~tomahawk
<clivejo> yofel: you own this team?
<bshah> that error in kwin, what is libhybris being used?
<morphis> bshah: https://git.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/libhybris/+git/libhybris/ is what we're currently going to land
<morphis> its not in par with upstream yet but very close
<morphis> bshah: as I already mentioned above you should also expect us to drop the hwcomposer wrapper at all at some point
<bshah> morphis: well thing is, for plasma mobile we use https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris directly
<bshah> with packaging from : https://github.com/plasma-phone-packaging/libhybris (upstream forked at some point)
<morphis> bshah: I see
<yofel> soee: someone else is already trying to update tomahawk
<yofel> clivejo: I do, but haven't touched it in months
<clivejo> Stefan Ahlers?
<morphis> bshah: however then kwin in the archive should have hybris support disabled
<bshah> morphis: yes.. it is good idea
<bshah> however I don't have access to things.. :)
<mgraesslin> morphis: or maybe Ubuntu renames libhybris in the archive, so that it doesn't get picked up and breaks the build
<morphis> mgraesslin: why should we rename it?
<mgraesslin> because it's a fork
<morphis> mgraesslin: as I said, that is changing
<morphis> mgraesslin: count it on history and pressure but that is how things are
<mgraesslin> sure, just if one forks and doesn't rename it's causing problems
<mgraesslin> of course version numbers in libhybris would also help
<morphis> sure, but I can not cleanup everything at once
<morphis> and version numbers include some kind of API stability which hybris doesn't have yet :-)
<morphis> mgraesslin, bshah: so who can disable the hybris support in kwin in the ubuntu archive?
<mgraesslin> morphis: no idea, I'm the upstream maintainer
<bshah> morphis: maybe yofel/clivejo/sgclarck can help you there
<morphis> mgraesslin, bshah: ok
 * yofel thought that was disabled
<yofel> checking
<yofel> clivejo: Stefan, right
<yofel> OH
<yofel> mgraesslin, bshah, morphis: Ok, looks "libhybrids-dev [armhf]" crawled into the build-deps through the last debian merge
<yofel> fixing
<morphis> yofel: awesome!
<mgraesslin> well on Debian doesn't make sense either
<morphis> mgraesslin: debian might still have an older hybris version
<mgraesslin> no, they don't have one at all
<bshah> thx :)
<yofel> maxyz_: ^
<morphis> mgraesslin: ah :-)
<mgraesslin> would make my life easier if they had ;-)
<yofel> ok, I read the git log wrong, this seems to be entirely out fault. hybris was simply never *fully* removed
<yofel> maxyz_: unping
<maxyz_> unpong
<soee> and no sound again :<<<
<soee> and soud back after reboot
<soee> i think this has something to do with sddm and failing logins
<soee> i had sddm greeter in window and no sound, after reboot login was fine (first attempt) and i have sound
<soee> guys some comments about backports: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/phoronix/latest-phoronix-articles/848483-plasma-5-5-3-kde-frameworks-5-18-backported-to-kubuntu-15-10
<soee> yofel: can we somehow get this patch in Xenial just for test https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/126923/ ?
<sgclark> nothing we can really do until we get some ubuntu core devs to push sru's to archive.
<soee_> sgclark: why they dont give you or yofel access to do it ?
<sgclark> we have to go through the same process as everyone else.
<soee_> sgclark: what do you think about this patch to test ?
<sgclark> which I will be working on soon. Time is always an issue, as usual. I need to clone myself.
<sgclark> soee_: sorry I have no clue what that is or what it is for. Perhaps yofel does.
<soee_> sgclark: it should probably fix teh bug i reported  - when the updates notification stays active in systray when there are no any update sleft
<BluesKaj> that's an old one, been around for ages
<soee_> BluesKaj: yes but finall we might have fix for it :)
 * BluesKaj doesn't bother with active notifiers\, update and upgrade every day anyway
<BluesKaj> soee_, you hope  :-)
<yofel> sgclark: that's just a discover patch to fix the forkbombing
<yofel> soee_: I'll apply it later, unless clivejo isn't faster
<sgclark> ok col
<sgclark> err cool
<yofel> hm, if the sound issue is sddm related, then this might be indeed a logind permission issue somewhere
<soee_> yofel: thank you
<tybaut> Hello
<tybaut> I'm with xenial
<tybaut> With plasma 5.5.4
<tybaut> It's working fine
<tybaut> I have only one problem. When i want use krunner (alt+F2), when I write the applications name, there isn't autocomplete and I can't launch the application (for ex. konsole) with enter touch
<sgclark> hmmm. works for me. anyone else experience this?
<soee_> also here works fine
<soee_> tybaut: open krunner settings and check if all options are selected
<tybaut> For information I have this problem for some days (plasma 5.5.3)
<tybaut> soee:all options are selected ->  http://humeurlibre.fr/divers/captureKrunner.png
<clivejo> working for me too
<soee_> tybaut: try restarting krunner
<mparillo> I earlier had a problem with autocomplete in krunner for Okular, but it went away this morning when I upgraded to -staging.
<soee_> yofel: did you found time to add this patch to notifier ?
<tybaut> sooe: well, same thing after restarting  - http://humeurlibre.fr/divers/krunner_restart.png
<tybaut> I shall do new test tomorrow
<tybaut> Good night
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-29
<soee_> good morning
<ry__> Good day, is this the Hang out on IRC in #kubuntu-devel on irc.freenode.net?
<ry__> I am new to this IRC, want to make sure i'm in the right place...
<Mamarok> hm, an invitation for the kubuntu council for Ubuntu Testcase Admins, shouldn't that go to the Kubuntu devs instead? I don't see the point of inviting the council there
<Mamarok> valoriey yofel, ahoneybun: I send this message back: "Hi and thanks for the invitation, but I don't think the council is the team you want to invite, this invitation should go to the Kubuntu devs team instead. Establishing test cases is out of the scope of a community council :-)"
<valorie> Mamarok: good idea
<soee_> maybe we should post some news on website that there wont be official Alpha 2 of Kubuntu
<soee_> i think yofel said we won't release it, so imo we shoudl explain users that work is beeing done on 16.04 release and its not worth atm. to release alphas
<yofel> that's something for wire maybe, if someone wants to make a post for that. I don't think that qualifies as a "news" item
<yofel> as there is no news
<valorie> we had the equivalent anyway
<valorie> just not official
<soee_> i think we should post about development version
<soee_> now we have 1 news each 1-2 months ? :) 
<soee_> we should make this website more alive
<valorie> sounds good to me
<valorie> soee_: perhaps a little interview with our new release managers?
<valorie> like accomplishments so far, and plans for the near future?
<vip> hi
<soee_> vip: +1
<soee_> hiho vip
<clivejo> so why is yofel called yofel?
 * yofel is the emperor of all yo things
<clivejo> that question to Mr Realease Manager
 * yofel is also not doing a Q&A session :P
<yossarianuk> hi - think i've come across a bug with plasma 5.5.3 backports relating to online-accounts...
<clivejo> awwww why not!?!?
<yossarianuk> if I create a google 'online account' (1) It fails to connect via instant messenger (saying authentication wrong when it is not) -
<yofel> clivejo: well, jokes aside, if you really want to know: I was trying to come up with a new nickname back in school when I friend came up to me calling "Yo Phil!" - which he did all the time - next moment I glued that together and I was done
<yofel> *a friend
<yossarianuk> i.e when I create the account it 'signs in'  and asks if KDE online accounts is allowed to connect
<yossarianuk> I click 'allow' - but when I try to use IM is says authentication incorrect 
<yossarianuk> (2) when I click on the google online account -> hangouts -> configure it crashes
<soee_> yossarianuk: i think this woudl be upstream bug either in Frameworks or in Apps
<yossarianuk> soee_: so should I report as a bug directly to KDE ?
<soee_> yossarianuk: i think against kde telepathy if such component exists
<soee_> also check if it sin't known already + i would ask someone who runs 15.12.1 apps
<soee_> as it might be fixed there
<clivejo> you made up your own nickname?
<soee_> yossarianuk: #kde-devel would be a good place to start
<yossarianuk> just to confirm i have frameworks -> 5.18.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2
<yossarianuk> i'll go to that room and ask..
<yossarianuk> one last thing - are you backporting 5.5.4 ?
<yossarianuk> multimonitor changes sound interesting....
<yossarianuk> e.g '    Many improvements and refactoring to notification positioning making them appear in the right place for multi-screen use.'
<soee_> yossarianuk: i think it should be but no ETA
<clivejo> yossarianuk: I intend to try a backport as I’ve never done one, but busy with financial issues at the moment
<yossarianuk> cool - to be honest 15.10 (even without backports) is a great distro - however I needed to add the intel repo (01) in order to fix a few GPU bugs on my work machines (with crappy intel GPU)
 * clivejo wonders how Europe dreams up all these daft directives and compliance rubbish
<yossarianuk> Also occasionally still I get garbled graphics (i.e when I 'present windows') that make the screen unreadable/unusable.  My 'fix' is to disable kwins vsync (change to 'never')
<yossarianuk> and I never get the issue..
<soee_> screen tearing ?
<soee_> set vsync to Full screen repaints
<soee_> http://kodi.tv/kodi-16-0-jarvis-release-candidate-2/ :)
<yossarianuk> soee_: fullsceen repaints slows down graphics by about 80%...
<soee_> oO
<yossarianuk> soee_: its not just tearing - its messed up graphics by default (it doesn't happen all the time, but when it does start it will plague me until I reboot or change the vsync settings)
<yossarianuk> the 'never' setting seems to fix it .
<yossarianuk> this happens on my ivtbridge laptop and sandybridge desktop and has happened since 15.04..
<yossarianuk> soee_: kde-devel say it 'may' be this -> KDE bug 354949 in telepathy (auth-handler) "Can't connect to gtalk account (Authentication failed: invalid-authzid)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/354949
<ubottu> KDE bug 354949 in auth-handler "Can't connect to gtalk account (Authentication failed: invalid-authzid)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<soee_> hmm so it should be fixed in 15.08.3 that we have now
<soee_> but indeed it doesn't work
<soee_> yofel: do we have this patch http://bugs.kde.org/354949 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 354949 in auth-handler "Can't connect to gtalk account (Authentication failed: invalid-authzid)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<yofel> FIXED-IN: 15.12.0
<soee_> yossarianuk: so you have to wait for new apps
<yossarianuk> ok - thanks
<yossarianuk> no need for a bug report then...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kfunk> where's jriddel :\
<yofel> Riddell: kfunk is looking for you
<kfunk> uh. just had a blackout :P
<yofel> ^^
<kfunk> jridd<tab, tab>, damn!
<kfunk> Riddell: about the FOSDEM dinner; you still got a few seats left? 2-3?
<yofel> here's the stuff we need in our next release XD https://xkcd.com/1636/
<sitter> paravirtual boy sounds like porn
<sitter> kfunk: he's probably still in transit, you could drop him a text message though http://jriddell.org/contact/
<clivejo> ooo exciting "We have LibreOffice as a neighbor this year, which is a happy coincidence, as we have some interesting news for all Kolab users that is related to office documents that we will be sharing at FOSDEM."
<soee_> clivejo: tomahawk packager needed :D
<clivejo> soee_: yofel says that theres a new packager working on it
<soee_> seems so, sorry for false alarm
<clivejo> !info gnucash xenial
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.6.9-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 2282 kB, installed size 9841 kB
<soee_> kmymoney is better i think
<soee_> !kmymoney
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmymoney
<soee_> :D
<soee_> Hey Guys,
<soee_> I just installed kubuntu couple of days ago, and I cannot be more happy about it. it looks amazing and very pleased with the results.
<soee_> Thank you very much, cheers!
<soee_> --amit
<yossarianuk> I have another bug... This is with Libreoffice in Kubuntu 15.10
<yossarianuk>  am trying to change the background cell in libreoffice calc - I am trying to get to the 'document colors' section - i.e -> choose colour -> click on the drop down 'default palete'  - however when I click on 'default palette' it should give me a drop down - instead it closing the dialouge box
<yossarianuk> In Fedora 23 it works as normal
<yossarianuk>  I simply cannot get the drop down menu in libreoffice/kubuntu 15.10..
<clivejo> anyone know any dolphin might be crashing when I menu click and try selecting an item in the list?
<sgclark> morning
<yofel> hey
<clivejo> anyone at FOSDEM?
 * clivejo pokes Riddell
<clivejo> are you there yet?
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Qt-5.7-Feature-Freeze-Next-Week
<genii> Isn't Xenial shipping with 5.6 ?
<sgclark> Xenial is LTS afaik 5.6 is not even released yet... that would be a terrible idea. Especially with feature freeze sneaking up on us. But yofel has final call regardless.
<soee> 5.6 was postponed to march last week 
<genii> Ah
<yofel> sgclark: we were thinking about maybe, just maybe looking at it. But with it getting delayed for the n-th time now I would say NO is what we'll go with
<sgclark> good call
<valorie> weeee, go jontheechidna back as a member
<valorie> got
<clivejo> huh?
<sgclark> I would be super excited but I have no clue who that is
<claydoh> valorie: yay!
<valorie> he's the fellow who created Muon 
<valorie> and sort of dropped away, and his email started bouncing to KDE
<valorie> found him on FB and started to entice him back, I hope
<yofel> oh wow, he's still alive? XD
<sgclark> ah. perhaps I can entice him with some debian merges hah.
<yofel> probably not, he was always more into programming than packaging. Though he did latter as well
<sgclark> it was a joke
<yofel> ^^
<sgclark> I can't imagine enticing anyone in their right mind to doing debian merges.
<sgclark> and on that note my brain is mush, taking a break bbl
<valorie> lol
<valorie> well, I should learn
<valorie> one of these days
<valorie> at least so I can improve our docs
<valorie> also many hands make light work
<sgclark> yes agreed ^\
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-30
<soee> win! :D https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/tomb-raider-the-awesome-2013-version-looks-like-its-heading-to-steamos-linux.6581
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordievader> clivejo: Are you at FOSDEM?
<clivejo> lordievader: nope Im not
<clivejo> wishing I was though
<lordievader> Hmm, too bad. :(
<clivejo> yofel or sgclark about?
<sgclark> here and there, but not completely, just doing a merge now and then
<clivejo> would you have time to guide me through backporting plasma 5.5.4?
<sgclark> no sorry, today is family day
<clivejo> ok
<soee_> http://www.cio.com/article/3027639/linux/kubuntu-founder-jonathan-riddell-to-announce-project-neon-at-fosdem.html
<soee_> sgclark: how complex is backporting proccess ?
<sgclark> I was using hacked up scripts to do them so overly complex. I see though that backports have been done since so maybe yofel made a cleaner way?
<yofel> sgclark: read kubuntu-batch-backport-git, that's essentially my shell history
<yofel> only works with unreleased stuff so far, but that'll work for now
<yofel> you'll want to do that by hand though as we need a way to automate error-handling from do-all before we can have one script for that
<sgclark> ah. clivejo ^
<sgclark> soonest I could get to it is Monday, mostly afk this weekend.
<yofel> sure, me too 11
<yofel> ^^
<soee_> yofel: and clivejo can do it (have access to all this) ?
<yofel> yes
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: you're on fire these days
<ovidiu-florin> awesome work
<ovidiu-florin> >:D<
<sgclark> still many merges to go :(
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<yofel> clivejo: hm?
<clivejo> trying to do these backports
<clivejo> anything I need to know?
<yofel> hm.. I don't think so. You just need to merge the branches and generate packages from the resulting wily branch
<yofel> just pay attention to any errors in the commands
<clivejo> so Im following that script kubuntu-batch-backport-git 
<clivejo> Ive done the clone
<clivejo> checkout and merge
<clivejo> all seem to go pretty normal, no errors
<yofel> ok, I didn't get any errors last time either
<clivejo> currently on git-buildpackage-ppa
<clivejo> but wanted to double check with you before I do a push
<clivejo> is there anything I should look out for?
<clivejo> or what should I be checking
<yofel> you will have to switch the status page to wily, but otherwise the backports work the same as uploading for dev
<yofel> theoretically there could be wily specific changes that you need to make, but most of that should already be in the backports branch, so there's little chance of you having to add anything
<clivejo> oh I see a mistake already
<clivejo> passed the wrong variable
<clivejo> $stable_version is the distro version :/
<yofel> right ^^
<clivejo> lets try that again!
<clivejo> I put the plasma version ie 5.5.4
<clivejo> duh
<clivejo> gonna have to do discover manually
<clivejo> so all we are doing is taking the xenial_archive git and merging it into backports?
<clivejo> does it matter that xenial_archive is still UNRELEASED?
<soee_> http://neon.kde.org.uk/ :)
<acher88> tried neon of a wily vm and so far so good, though not done much with it
<soee_> well it i just starting
<soee_> much work to be done
<user> yofel: amarok in the kubuntu backports ppa is not functional ... but since the version number is 2.8.90 the default amarok install is overwritten
<user> yofel: would be great if someone could either fix or remove tha package from the backports ppa
<yofel> clivejo: yes, otherwise we would need to add another changelog for the backport
<yofel> user: define unfunctional? But I can remove it, sure
<clivejo> yofel: ok to start uploading them to ppa?
<clivejo> Ill upload before I do a push?
<yofel> order doesn't matter, but go ahead with uploading it to staging
<clivejo> uploading now
<clivejo> also git push to KA
<user> yofel: i can't play any music
<user> yofel: when pushing the play button nothing happens. fresh install. tested different phonon backends always the same
<user> i am not really experienced with apt pinning, so i couldn't test the repo version as I went straight to backports from a fresh install 
<yofel> and that works if you *just* downgrade amarok?
<user> sry for that noob question, how would i do that?
<yofel> try: sudo apt install amarok=2:2.8.0-0ubuntu6
<yofel> you might need to downgrade a lib package too or so
<user> i wanted to do that, it told me it does not find that version
<user> oh i might have forgotten the 2: in the beginning ... brb, testing
<soee_> hmm it shows 5.5.3 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.5.4_wily.html
<yofel> why are you always so impatient? :D
 * clivejo bites tongue
<soee_> ;D
<clivejo> Im still uploading soee_
<soee_> oki :)
<clivejo> blame my slow internet :P
<soee_> but mobile :D my mobile is 3x faster than cable ...
<soee_> *buy
<clivejo> LOL
<soee_> though t-mobile offers me 7gb in my plan only :<
<clivejo> I have a mobile
<clivejo> 4G
<clivejo> but the nearest mast is only 2G
<soee_> clivejo: how you plan looks like ?
<clivejo> and for that I have to hang out an upstairs window!
<soee_> do you have some limits etc. 
<clivejo> I was on an all you can eat tariff, but fell out with the mobile network
<clivejo> they wont upgrade my local mast
<kuser> yofel: i'm user, just from the other machine, it seems the downgrade did nothing :-( still the same problem with the repo version
<kuser> yofel: any idea? it does not even give me an error ... it just does nothing when pressing play
<soee_> clivejo: what i dont like in tmobile is a long time for updates, for example i bought new phone last week - S5 Neo but with android 5.1.1
<soee_> and for 6.0 i will ave to wait few months :/
<soee_> or maybe it is more related to Samsung beeing lazy
<clivejo> soee_: yup, hate samsung
<clivejo> load of bloatware and so slow with updates
<soee_> +1000
<clivejo> I rooted and installed CM13 on mine :)
<soee_> bfore S3 i had always Sony Ericson
<clivejo> and all the Samsung bloatware is gone
<soee_> never tried LG or Nokia etc.
<soee_> i try to stick with official firmware
<valorie> user, please run from the commandline: `amarok -d --nofork`
<clivejo> I like the Galaxy S phones, but the S6 is going the wrong way, so I think Im jumping ship with Samsung
<valorie> and let's move to #kubuntu for support
<soee_> clivejo: i like S5 Neo performace 
<soee_> it has a bit slower CPU compared to S5
<soee_> but works pretty fine
<soee_> and i cant say anything about S6 as i bever but new phones same year they were released
<clivejo> soee_: refresh qa page now
<soee_> clivejo: +1 :)
<clivejo> I need to go do discover
<soee_> huh ?
<soee_> packge?
<soee_> ah yes, it fails
<soee_> clivejo: also repos contsins plasma-discover - 5.5.3a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<soee_> while there shoudl be only 5.5.4
<soee_> so probably this one should be removed ?
<clivejo> it picks up the old one until the new one is uploaded
<clivejo> and starts to build
<soee_> ah, ok.
<clivejo> yofel: does KCI need to be paused for backports?
<yofel> it doesn't
<clivejo> so Im ok for a big push
<clivejo> ?
 * clivejo pushs
<clivejo> yofel: is there any way to reverse engineer a .deb binary?
<clivejo> to get a /debian folder
<vip> clivejo: mc?
<clivejo> vip: whats that?
<vip> midnight commander
<yofel> dpkg-deb can extract the control information from a deb. But you'll only get the binary package information
<vip> file manager
<vip> clivejo: you just hit enter on .deb
<clivejo> yofel: you dont happen to know where kolab keep their packaging?
<yofel> nope
<clivejo> yofel: hows that looking now? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.5.4_wily.html
<clivejo> seems to be just lintian errors/warnings
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: how are you?
<soee_> try the testers command
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: MAD!!
<ovidiu-florin> ANGRY as hell
<clivejo> mad as in busy, or mad as in you are pissed?
<clivejo> oh
<mparillo> pissed in en_UK EQ drunk in en_US, right?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-31
<lordievader> Are there more people going to Riddell's talk this afternoon?
<soee_> lordievader: do you have some Wily installation ?
<lordievader> Yes, but do note I am not at home ;)
<soee_> aah sorry :)
<soee_> lordievader: @ FOSDEM ?
<lordievader> Exactly :)
<soee_> cool :D 
<lordievader> It is closeby, and you only pay for a hotel, so why not :)
<clivejo> soee_: did you test plasma 5.5.4 for wily? 
<vip> clivejo: where's plasma 5.4.4?
<clivejo> vip: no idea
<vip> 5.5.4
<clivejo> oh 5.5.4 is in staging
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.5.4_wily.html
<vip> clivejo: thanks 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> I think my test box is going to get another OS soon, one with Project Neon :)
<soee> lordievader: after Riddell talk ? :D
<lordievader> Yes ;)
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader, soee, no neon packages for Xenial yet tho
<soee> lordievader: did they took some video from this talk ?
<clivejo> apparently Neon will only be on stable Ubuntu
<soee> BluesKaj: true and i wont use Neon till it is based on Xenial
<lordievader> Like last year they tape everything.
<lordievader> See video.fosdem.org.
<soee> clivejo: downloading iso to test 5.5.4
<BluesKaj> yeah, not gonna install Wily just for neon ;-)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Neon is now 15.10 only, after 16.04's release it will most likely move to that. See the website.
<clivejo> lordievader: which video is JR?
<lordievader> I dont think this year's will be availabe yet. Took a couple of months lat year befor the videos where available.
<BluesKaj> yeah it's all over the linux. kde rss feeds in akregator, which I finally got working again 
<lordievader> But it should go to K4401, there was his talk.
<clivejo> lordievader:  there is something there from this morning - http://video.fosdem.org/2016/aw1121/
<BluesKaj> http://www.cio.com/article/3027639/linux/kubuntu-founder-jonathan-riddell-to-announce-project-neon-at-fosdem.html
<clivejo> the hectic life of a KDE dev, Europe, LA,  Catalunya sounds like the life of a glamour model!
<acher88> would imagine at least some 'unstable' neon packages would be done for 16.04 prior to release? 
<clivejo> basely just KCI?
<clivejo> bascially
<acher88> or near as makes little difference
<soee> next neon + is it uses own QT builds, so they don't have to wait till Ubuntu use new version
<soee> and usually newer QT = more bug fixes
<acher88> good point
<clivejo> acher88: have you a wily box?
<acher88> only VM at the moment
<clivejo> would you mind trying plasma 5.5.4 for me?
<acher88> 2 laptops on xenail, and desktop on vivid still.
<clivejo> Id like a couple of installs to go ok 
<soee> clivejo: installing willy in VB now
<acher88> on wily? I will later, but am due for Sunday lunch for a few hrs
<clivejo> who was the one looking for 5.5.4 for multi monitor?
<acher88> not me
<acher88> any bugs to check are fixed? or just the upgrade process you want tested?
<clivejo> oh it was yossarianuk
<acher88> OK. Literally have to go NOW. I'll check back on IRC logs later
<clivejo> just the upgrade process for now
<clivejo> I dont have any wily installs to test it on
<clivejo> I g2g too
<clivejo> lunch time
<soee> clivejo: ill report in a few minutes how upgrade was
<lordievader> From what I heared Neon is based on Kubuntu-ci.
<soee> installer crashed ...
<vipw> clivejo: my upgrade seems fine
<vipw> clivejo: I will use second monitor tomorrow
<vipw> 5.5.3 with second monitor worked too, after suspend I've to xrandr to kde noticed 2nd screen
<soee> installer crashed second time 
<soee> i give up trying Wily in VB
<BluesKaj> VB is a pita 
<snele> multimonitor (kscreen) crashes are mostly qt bug which are supposedly fixed in qt 5.6
<snele> *bugs
<BluesKaj> soee, KVM is supposedly the best VM for linux hosts and linux guests
<lordievader> soee: Is it still crashing on the ubiquity import?
<acher88> clivejo: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma for upgrade test?
<acher88> of 5.5.4
<clivejo> yup, but only as a one off!
<clivejo> yofel will shout at me!
<acher88> soee: wily installs fine in VB here
<acher88> plasma still hates 3D accell in VB, but not sure if that impacts install
<soee> lordievader: it was downloading some packages when installing and crashed 3 times
<acher88> installed wily from kubuntu amd64 iso at least 2 times in VB here, but not sure if I selected the "download updates while installing" option when I did that?
<acher88> maybe I didn't
<lordievader> Hmm, that is different.
<acher88> clivejo: after adding ppa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14802884/
<acher88> upgrade in progress
<acher88> Note: that was from a wily rolled back to prior adding the backports with 5.5.3
<acher88> clivejo: not pretty: http://i.imgur.com/CYIP77F.png
<acher88> but did not delete plasma cache as I normally would, as not sure casual user would have a clue to do that
<acher88> forced removal of plasma cache and a 2nd reboot sorted it, but plasma is still a bit crashy
<acher88> this is on VB still though, so could be more stable on real machine
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=KDE-digiKam-5-Beta-3
<clivejo> soee: has any other debian based distro packaged it yet?
<clivejo> is kubuntu-ci offline?
<clivejo> doesnt seem to be reporting
<clivejo> soee: its available here - https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/ubuntu/extra
<clivejo> if they are calling the package digikam5 why not reset the epoch?
<soee> :)
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLBzZCe6L4c
<clivejo> interestng
<soee> but im waiting this year for Neon stable isos :-)
<clivejo> you are very impatience :P
<clivejo> like new stuff?
<soee> i'm just curious :)
<clivejo> LOL
<soee> Dolphin can't browse my phone, that sucks :(
<clivejo> cd kio
<clivejo> grr
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-23
<valorie> !info arcanist
<ubottu> arcanist (source: phabricator): Command line interface for Phabricator (review platform). In component universe, is optional. Version 0~git20160726-1 (zesty), package size 423 kB, installed size 2798 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #783: SUCCESS in 8 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/783/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #104: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #132: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #84: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/84/
<valorie> someone who knows, please check that https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/first-steps/ is what is wanted
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #393: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #27: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #77: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #102: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #39: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #4: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #60: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #78: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #63: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #66: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konversation build #40: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konversation/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #45: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #40: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #80: FAILURE in 2 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #138: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #85: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #105: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #133: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #394: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #40: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #28: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #61: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #79: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #67: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #5: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #78: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #350: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #64: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #170: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #81: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #310: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #110: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #132: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #294: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #139: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #224: UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #171: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmime build #161: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmime/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmime build #162: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmime/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #158: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #133: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #111: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #295: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #159: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #89: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #63: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #90: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #64: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/176/
<valorie> himcesjf: the other day you drew my attention to an old link in our /topic
<valorie> today I'm trying to work on that page, in a new location
<valorie> since you said you were interested in learning to package
<valorie> perhaps you would like to help us get our packaging docs in order
<himcesjf> Sure!
<valorie> we want to ensure that a new packager can find their way using our documentation
<valorie> new page is at https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/developer-links/
<himcesjf> I am on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging  now
 * himcesjf clicks
<valorie> right, we want to finish the effort we started there
<valorie> on the phab wiki
<himcesjf> Ah, clive was talking about phab 
<valorie> yep, all rather brand-new and shiny to us
<himcesjf> Thanks, this is useful
<valorie> took about a month to get it going
<valorie> but since notes is going away
<valorie> we needed to move anyway
<himcesjf> So how can I get the docs in order?
<valorie> do you see how to move around, using the breadcrumbs at the top?
<himcesjf> Yes
<valorie> so begin at https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu and tell me what makes sense and is helpful
<valorie> and what is left-out, wrong, old, crazy
<himcesjf> Yes, going through
<valorie> or just fix
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *cough* *cough* outdated *cough* *cough little information *cough* *cough* needs a rewrite
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *runs*
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<himcesjf> valorie: I guess I don't have permissions to fix
<himcesjf> I'll just report it to you
<himcesjf> Going through links first, checking if they are not borken or such
<valorie> are you logged in to phab?
<valorie> I wonder if I was editing the page
<valorie> try again
<valorie> Actions is the way to get to edit, move, etc.
<himcesjf> Right, saw that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #381: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/381/
<valorie> himcesjf: do you have permission to edit?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #358: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #351: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #378: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #355: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #372: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/372/
<himcesjf> valorie: I don't have LDAP login nor do I see Ubuntu One SSO login option
<valorie> this is on KDE
<himcesjf> or KDE Identity
<valorie> you use your identity to get in
<himcesjf> Ah, okay
<himcesjf> Perfect, I'm in
<valorie> and can you edit?
<valorie> you should be able to; I have no special phab permissions
<valorie> just learning how to use it myself
<himcesjf> Yes
<valorie> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #353: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #347: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #375: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #149: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #385: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #386: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #85: FAILURE in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #86: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #150: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #253: FAILURE in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #254: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/254/
<acheronuk> morning :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #90: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/90/
<himcesjf> Hey BluesKaj, any new remedy you can think of about lag when running Kubuntu on USB 3.0 on AC? I even checked CPU history which on AC and when on battery, there is a huge difference. It's a very weird behaviour mostly connected to USB 3.0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #92: FIXED in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/92/
<BluesKaj> himcesjf,  much slower response is a well known fact of life with USB persistent installations, even with USB 3.0
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: I am not talking about flashing iso on a USB stick and having some persistence storage enabled
<himcesjf> I literally installed Kubuntu on USB
<himcesjf> The only thing I notice is that it works absolutely fine on battery
<himcesjf> But lags on AC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #395: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/395/
<BluesKaj> himcesjf, yhre a/c lag is a problem with your particular setup, don't think it's the case in general
<BluesKaj> the
<himcesjf> No, it's not a particular setup. I have tried many different laptops and netbooks and different USB 3.0 sticks and even had multiple Kubuntu installations
<himcesjf> It is definitely a software problem
<himcesjf> All other possibilities are ruled out
<himcesjf> I used to think it is plasmashell but it's not the case
<BluesKaj> perhsaps some internet searches are in order , it's not a common question in support chats
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<jbicha> acheronuk: the lastest appstream has Breaks: plasma-discover << 5.8.5-3 so could you merge plasma-discover from Debian with a 5.8.5.-3ubuntu1 version number?
<acheronuk> jbicha: looking at that now
<jbicha> thanks
<acheronuk> jbicha: just uploaded to test in out plasma staging ppa. if that looks fine then will try to get uploaded to archive in a bit
<acheronuk> *in our
 * acheronuk glares at amd64/i386 ppa builders!
<acheronuk> why you so busy?
<mamarley> acheronuk: Because like half of them are offline for an unknown reason.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #111: FAILURE in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #121: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #110: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #112: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #122: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #111: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/111/
<wxl> morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Hi Walter
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: MEOW
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Hi :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<wxl> tsimonq2: oh are you back?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<wxl> kewl
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Any ninjas or wannabe ninjas want to port kajong thing ma bob packaging to KF5?
<acheronuk> this will block gwenview https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/forensics-all/+bug/1658728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1658728 in forensics-all (Ubuntu) "version 1.5 in zesty proposed has unsatisfied depends on rekall-core" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Does it require upstream work, or just packaging with us?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I'm not a wannabe ninja, I'm a ninja with his rights temporarily suspended... :P
<wxl> same thing, tsimonq2 :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nuh uh
<acheronuk> "wannabe ninja again"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm still a ninja at heart ❤️
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<wxl> you're a BROWN belt
<wxl> brown as in
<wxl> um
<acheronuk> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No I'm a black striped brown belt
<acheronuk> brown, as in the ####?
<wxl> 💩
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Back when I used to do karate as a tween, we had light striped <color> then <color> no stripes then <color> then we move on to the next color
<wxl> yeah that's nice. you'll still brown.
<acheronuk> sprinkle glitter on it, but still brown
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean this in the least braggy way possible, but given a Red Bull I could package a circle around you. :P
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 runs
<wxl> yeah, that's great. brownie.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (actually given a Red Bull I can do anything :P)
<wxl> probably nto go to slepe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/L3MTtvCn/file_1790.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vZGnChHT/file_1791.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Go to sleep? Whyyyy
<acheronuk> when people are sleep deprived, they do silly things
<acheronuk> red bull ot not
<acheronuk> *or not
<wxl> um best link for ISO testing instructions in kubuntu?
<wxl> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu#Testing ?
<blaze> what are the advantages of being a ninja?
<wxl> it's like "developer in training"
<wxl> the advantages are you get to learn more and help more
<wxl> which further helps kubuntu
<wxl> which in turn helps you :)
<wxl> i'm just going to send this email with that wiki link
<acheronuk> blaze: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#.7Ekubuntu-ninjas
<clivejo> why has LP 1387300 been assigned to me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1387300 in Ubuntu "missing kdev-python3 package" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387300
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not to you
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> To KDevelop as a team
<ahoneybun> o/
<clivejo> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> heyo clivejo
 * clivejo wonders should we move kubuntu-dev-tools to git rather than bzr?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: YES PLEASE
<tsimonq2> Move everything off of Bazaar
<clivejo> might not be that simple
<acheronuk> I assume kubuntu-meta is in bzr as well?
<acheronuk> hmmm. it is but looks horribly out of date
<acheronuk> looks like for quite a while people have just downloaded the sources, hacked at them a bit, then uploaded. no version control
<acheronuk> unless it's been moved somewhere I can't find
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #784: SUCCESS in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/784/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #106: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #86: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/86/
<valorie> clivejo: back to work on the docs, looking at your work
<valorie> I notice you link so some of our old packaging doc pages such as https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI/QMLIgnore
<valorie> is the plan to move such pages to the new wiki, and get rid of those old pages?
<clivejo> I didnt link any old docs
<clivejo> I want to check everything before adding it
<valorie> yes, you linked that page above on https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/kci/
<clivejo> the plan is to have up to date docs that can be kept up to date, without fighting with looping log on pages and flaff
<valorie> right, but to do that we'll be getting *all* development documentation into Phab
<valorie> correct?
<clivejo> last edit was Rik
<valorie> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/36/
<clivejo> most of us have lots of notes we took when we learned
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmime build #163: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmime/163/
<valorie> right, I just want us to be on the same page, moving towards the same goal
<valorie> so far it's looking good
<valorie> did you see this? https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/remarkup/
<clivejo> yes
<valorie> acheronuk, tsimonq2, himcesjf
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'm liking it
<clivejo> me too
<clivejo> I made a table - https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/status/
<tsimonq2> Can't look at it, phone is busy and I'm on tty2 >__<
<valorie> good call on getting us moving on it, clivejo
<valorie> oooo, fancy!
<clivejo> always wanted something to see at a glance what is where!
<valorie> that's handy
<tsimonq2> Good idea
<tsimonq2> We needed something like this ages ago...
<clivejo> The topic can be confusing at times
<valorie> yes
<tsimonq2> Let's just remove that stuff from the topic then and just have that link there
<clivejo> not yet
<clivejo> as we are still finding our feet
<valorie> I use the info in the topic
<valorie> and don't want to have to click elsewhere when I'm answering questions in IRC
<valorie> I have to click elsewhere often enough as it is
<clivejo> shame Ubuntu/LP doesnt have Phab
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #134: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/74/
<valorie> after using the Ubuntu wiki, then the Phab wiki -- night and day
<valorie> LP does have many cool features
<clivejo> ok, bed time for me
<clivejo> night all
<tsimonq2> Sleep tight clivejo 
<DarinMiller> night clivejo
<valorie> but since there is no devel work on it, it's showing age
<valorie> niters
<tsimonq2> Don't let the bed bugs bite
<valorie> sweet dreams
<clivejo> tsimonq2: can you help wxl with https://phabricator.kde.org/T5119
<clivejo> There is a LP bug for it somewhere
<tsimonq2> When I get my install working again... >__<
<tsimonq2> wxl: What's left to do?
<valorie> oooo, wxl, now that GCi is over: what remains to be done for Alpha 2?
<valorie> anything I can help with?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/66/
<wxl> valorie: if release notes are all fixed up, we're good
<tsimonq2> yeeeee
<wxl> tsimonq2: go test it in yakkety and leave a note on the bug
<tsimonq2> wxl: I would if I had a working computer, bud
<tsimonq2> wxl: What bug?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #82: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/112/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Wxl: just finish it up. Its a bugfix release
<wxl> you're the boss. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/80/
<tsimonq2> wxl: What. Do. You. Need. Help. With. To. Get. Konversation. SRUed?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/162/
<wxl> tsimonq2: well i just got the ok to move forward, so should be nothing.
<tsimonq2> kthxbai
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Also try and backport it for xx  if you can
<tsimonq2> s/xx/Xenial/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Test from your own ppa
<tsimonq2> If that's what you're talking about, wxl, what do you think?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #351: FAILURE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #87: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #107: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #217: FAILURE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #135: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmime build #164: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmime/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #352: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #83: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #218: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #172: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #311: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #64: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #296: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #134: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #173: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #140: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #91: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #297: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #135: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #141: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #66: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #92: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #160: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #151: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #152: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #161: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/76/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #382: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #356: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #359: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #352: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #373: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #354: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #348: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #376: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #113: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #123: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #112: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/112/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #87: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #255: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #387: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/387/
<soee> o/
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, I added those KCI links. mostly just as a placeholder as I think much of that info needs to go on the wiki. probably consolidated and or redone into phab pages
<shadeslayer> clivejo: I never did that upload did I
<clivejo> shadeslayer: nope :P
<shadeslayer> I'm so sorry
<shadeslayer> let me get to it now
<clivejo> I know you are busy, so didnt want to pressure you
<shadeslayer> clivejo: I gave you a deadline so if I don't meet it, please let me know :
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> because i took yesterday off
<clivejo> well deserved day off?
<clivejo> shadeslayer: will you be able to make it to acheronuk's devel meeting?
<shadeslayer> is it today?
<clivejo> not confirmed yet
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: doodle in an email to -devel mailing list
<acheronuk> 1st potential date is nearly 2 weeks away
<clivejo> http://doodle.com/poll/a3qe3nbtgxsxth2r
 * acheronuk gave himself time to change his mind
<clivejo> no changing minds!
<acheronuk> lol
<shadeslayer> clivejo: all uploaded
<shadeslayer> sitter: ^^
<shadeslayer> up for some grilling?
<clivejo> :) thanks
<shadeslayer> clivejo: I'll take a look at it later this evening
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: no huge hurry, but would be great if you can make it
<clivejo> now the rela fun starts!
<acheronuk> it does?
<clivejo> new sources
<clivejo> release team fun
<clivejo> there are new binarys still in the queue from last week :(
<shadeslayer> clivejo: please poke someone in #ubuntu-release
<clivejo> I find it more productive to beat my head on a brick wall
<clivejo> I feel I make more progress this way
<acheronuk> do the old sources need removing? if the new ones are the result of a split of an old one?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> clivejo: let me poke someone then
<clivejo> yes please Master Rohan of the Universe
<clivejo> shadeslayer: do you ping someone off the channel?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I was trying to lookup what archive admins we have
<shadeslayer> and then got distracted
<blaze> clivejo: https://phabricator.kde.org/T4783#76342
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk ping
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> my schedule is very chaotic, I'd love to participate at your developer grilling, but I'm not sure of my schedule, so I can't give times when I'm available
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> most likely, I'll even miss your reply here
<IrcsomeBot> * ovidiuflorin is not proud of that
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll watch the email for your decided date, and set an entry in my calendar
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> if I can, I'll be there
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> not that my presence is actually necessary
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but any way, you have my full support
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, Thank you :) It would be nice for people to be there, but as you say not essential. However, your support is noted and appreciated, whether you are able to make it or not.
<acheronuk> clivejo: ping
<clivejo> pong
<clivejo> whats up?
<acheronuk> nother fix for a test I hope
<acheronuk> *another
<clivejo> on shiny?
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> ~/upload/audiocd-kio/
<acheronuk> in there
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/audiocd-kio/commit/?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive&id=817e7863422a24afd5cacbf3c06bdbb47609bb66
<clivejo> done
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: could be that those tests fail the first time, and will need a re-run with all-proposed. but we shall see
<clivejo> they pass locally?
<acheronuk> amd64 does with all-proposed. others arches I have not sorted out easily testing with yet
<clivejo> do you think its possible to setup that elastic hosts system to do the autotests
<acheronuk> probably. I can now do this more or less locally, but not sure I would know where to start with anything automated somewhere remote
<clivejo> might as well try :)
<acheronuk> ooooh https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtspeech-opensource-src/5.8.0-1
<acheronuk> well, I knew that was on the way, but :)
<clivejo> ooooo
<clivejo> what does it do?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<clivejo> ?!?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> primul e făcut
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> al doilea... nu știu dacă e o idee bună
<clivejo> english please
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> oh...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> wrong channel
<clivejo> !english
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo I miss you
<clivejo> have I been somewhere?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't know
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I just haven't seen you or talked to you in a while
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so I miss you
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and I also miss Aaron
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @ahoneybun ^
<clivejo> awww bless
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can say that I did the initial packaging for QtSpeech in Debian
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Necesitas hablar
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What happened?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @ovidiuflorin
<acheronuk> clivejo: looks like we may want a new KF5 version of k3b for zesty and lose audex (KDE4) from the archive
<acheronuk> otherwise libcompactdisc and libkcddb and audiocd are not likely to migrate
<acheronuk> *audiocd-kio
<clivejo> has it been ported?
<acheronuk> there is some other old KDE4 stuff that might want to go. we should do a bit of a review fairly soon
<wxl> man alpha 2 is going to suck if we don't get some images soon
<sintre> what everybody having to wait around to get to packaging?
<acheronuk> clivejo: the master branch seems to be KF5, but I can't see any releases on a quick scan
<acheronuk> wxl: when are they normally spun?
<clivejo> we dont have it on KCI
<wxl> acheronuk: release is almost always thursday and images come out usually two days before (i.e. tuesday). they're usually here before i even get to work. which is to say it's really late.
<acheronuk> wxl: our daily did not build today - issue with a weird apt bug, appstream and plasma-discover
<acheronuk> wxl: I have only just this min read the discussion in #ubuntu-devel
<wxl> that's weird they tried to build at all, though, acheronuk. usually they turn off dailies during milestone testing
<wxl> harumph, i guess i should subscribe to ubuntu-devel
<wxl> oh
<wxl> not mailing list. :)
<acheronuk> wxl: nope. the IRC
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/k3b
<clivejo> not been updated in a while :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> My computer is pretty much fixed
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+changelog
<acheronuk> mostly debian merges and a few random fixes since then
<acheronuk> Neon have no KF5
<clivejo> where is the debian packaging?
<acheronuk> aha. https://cgit.kde.org/k3b.git/commit/?id=e0da90a0f2d26456b89b17e65d70f1d5b42dff71
<clivejo> hummm
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-kde/kde-extras/k3b/trunk/
<acheronuk> clivejo: get it building in KCI, and see if it's feasible to do a pre-release preview version for zesty?
<clivejo> do you know how to move bzr to git?
<acheronuk> I've done it one, but not sure if I can recall. the way written on the LP help page didn't work when I tried that
<acheronuk> *done it once
<clivejo> hummmmm
<clivejo> cant find my notes
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~rikmills/kubuntu-packaging/+git/k3b
<clivejo> can you push that to our LP
<clivejo> and merge with Debian again?
<acheronuk> clivejo: can do
<clivejo> thanks
<acheronuk> oh, debian is not on git is it
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> bit of a faff
<acheronuk> clivejo: in our archive we have 2.0.3-0ubuntu5 and debian has in unstable 2.0.3a-2
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/k3b/
<clivejo> seems there was a respin
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> hashs are the same
<acheronuk> md5s are the same
<acheronuk> clivejo: so make a zesty_archive branch that is synced with current zesty before merging anything else?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> you done that before?
<acheronuk> then we have that safe and up to date as a stating point
<acheronuk> clivejo: how would you do that? grab the source for each new version copy the changes, and commit each? or just grab the current and do in one syncing commit?
<clivejo> download the debian folder as a tar
<clivejo> create the zesty_archive branch
<clivejo> rm -r debian in that branch
<clivejo> and untar into it
<acheronuk> yep, that is what I was saying. 
<acheronuk> what I meant is do in one big jump, or in stages for the intervening ubuntu versions. I guess here in one go
<clivejo> you could create zesty as a brand new branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #136: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #88: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/88/
<acheronuk> clivejo: ok. have a zesty archive branch with the current packaging from that in it
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> merge the two and create unstable :)
<acheronuk> what 2?
<clivejo> debian and archive
<acheronuk> I don't have debian
<acheronuk> so kubuntu_unstable is currently the same as zesty archive
<acheronuk> clivejo: ^^
<clivejo> cool
<clivejo> wanna add it to KCI?
<acheronuk> we can do that and watch it fail to build miserable :)
<clivejo> needs fixing!
<acheronuk> then fix :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #1: FAILURE in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #1: FAILURE in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #1: FAILURE in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/1/
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> funny that!
<acheronuk> wow. surprise!
<clivejo> it didnt even try 
<acheronuk> patches failed
<acheronuk> so never even go a source built
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #2: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #2: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #2: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/2/
<clivejo> and failed again!
<clivejo> fix it!!
<acheronuk> for some reason that makes me think of bob the builder
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/T5175
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #89: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #109: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #137: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #3: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #3: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/3/
<clivejo> acheronuk: rm this file https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/k3b/tree/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> clivejo: I just was
<clivejo> :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: not going to claim that task as I guess a few of us are likely to want to work on that.
<clivejo> claim it if you want
<clivejo> you doing most of the work :)
<valorie> I hope so! would be lovely to see k3b join the new kf5 world
<acheronuk> you planning to do any tonight? I can get on with it tomorrow PM I expect
<acheronuk> valorie: it will :)
<clivejo> nope, got a headache and heading to bed soon
<valorie> did you guys notice blaze's link earlier?
<valorie> to a fixed ubiquity, courtesy of neon
<valorie> well, courtesy of sitter and Riddell
<clivejo> yes I seen it
<valorie> kewl
<clivejo> but we have noone on the team with access to change it 
<valorie> ah
<valorie> need a core dev or so?
<clivejo> from what I remember there is a special lincence agreement
<clivejo> so legally I dont think it can be used
<valorie> to what?
<valorie> ubiquity?
<acheronuk> clivejo: Architecture 	Builders 	Queue
<acheronuk> amd64 	61 	475 jobs (2 hours) 
<valorie> oh, perhaps one has to sign their CLA to work on it
<acheronuk> so not much point pushing changes to KCI tonight anyway
<valorie> which is evil
<clivejo> For contributions to Ubiquity, Canonical requires copyright assignment. In exchange for assigning copyright to Canonical, you will receive a broad license in return, which will allow you to retain full rights to re-use, distribute, and continue modifying your contributed code. Please ensure you have agreed to the copyright assignment by following the steps outlined at the address below before proposing your contribution for inclusion into 
<clivejo> ubiquity trunk. We do not want this to get in the way of your contributions, so please contact Evan if you have any questions about this process.
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> sucks
<clivejo> however the Calamares work is interesting
<valorie> at least they did fix it somewhat, "to retain full rights to re-use, distribute, and continue modifying your contributed code" after everyone raised bloody hell about it
<valorie> but still
<valorie> yep
<valorie> I guess it is working so far in neon
<clivejo> and given the friction regarding copyright in the past, I doubt its doable
<valorie> right
<clivejo> acheronuk: maybe pause KCI?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #20 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> HEY, I signed the Canonical CLA, what do I need to write?
<clivejo> can you legally sign it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep, talked to Canonical lawyers and my dad signed a paper
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I signed it
<clivejo> oh ok
<valorie> not sure that's enough, given that sitter did the work, but you can look at https://phabricator.kde.org/T4783#76342
<clivejo> sitter may have signed it in the past
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Why would anyone sign the CLA?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh, already written, can't help there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, It's reasonable to me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm I think it's very crap
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Then again I don't write code so
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What about it?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well it basically gives up your right to the code later no?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> At least that's what it sounds like from yofel
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Read it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Don't complain about it if you haven't read it...
<clivejo> a lot of people in free and open source software dont like when someone tries to take those rights away
<valorie> to be fair, it did what Aaron says, at first
<clivejo> if you want to sign it, fine, thats your call
<Darkwing> Wow, it's been a while.
<valorie> now they have changed it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Holy crap
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Darkwing
<valorie> still, you assign copyright or don't work on the code
<clivejo> valorie: yes, its that silly
<valorie> in KDE, you assign copyright to the e.V. if you want to
<clivejo> simple
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The clause people are concerned about is that Canonical can take your code closed source whenever they want.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They've never done it and they don't plan on it, so they're covering their butts. I'm fine with it, others not.
<clivejo> why have it then?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because they're covering their asses for technicalities.
<clivejo> fair enough, but in this case, sitter wrote the code and owns the copyright, so it cant be used
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> His choice, our inconvenience
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #110: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #138: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #4: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #90: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/90/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: where's alpha2???
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #4: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #4: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/4/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-25
<acheronuk> wxl: tsimonq2 broke alpha 2?
<wxl> acheronuk: yep
<valorie> :(
<wxl> acheronuk: as you can see since he's in charge of Checklist Tracking, he should be doing the work to make sure the milestones are published https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseTaskSignup
<wxl> so yes, tsimonq2 did break alpha 2, because he didn't fix it
<wxl> indirect breakage
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #785: SUCCESS in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/785/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #20: ABORTED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/20/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Life sucks.
<wxl> tsimonq2: you got a boo boo?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes and it hurts :(
<tsimonq2> wxl: I pinged
<tsimonq2> wxl: Now it's slangasek's fault :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: And it's not End Of Day yet so I didn't break Alpha 2 yet
<tsimonq2> wxl: So SHUSH :)
<tsimonq2> In the meantime we should all test the daily (*AHEEEEEM* acheronuk clivejo valorie DarinMiller and the whole gang)
<tsimonq2> (as in "Scooby and the Gang" :P)
 * DarinMiller_ is zsync'ing daily now....
<wxl> we should be getting milestones soon
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thank you for poking me btw
<wxl> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/371/builds
<wxl> tsimonq2: the fact we're not seeing any images there is perhaps concerning. might want to check on that
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/zesty/kubuntu
<tsimonq2> wxl: I did...
<tsimonq2> O_______________O
<tsimonq2> Thanks a bunch acheronuk :)
<acheronuk> that's where the daily gets build. not sure if the same
<acheronuk> as I said to wxl earlier, there is an apt bug causing hash sum mismatches
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Link to bug?
<acheronuk> not got the backlog on this machine. Laney in mentioned the debian bug somewhere in ubuntu-devel
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Can you please go link searching? You're The Best at it. :)
<wxl> lubuntu just popped up
<wxl> so that's a good sign
<tsimonq2> Yeeeee
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bottom of this log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/303755238/buildlog_ubuntu_zesty_amd64_kubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> wxl: What's the bug #?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> acheronuk said it first, so it's his fault :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: We Need To Find The Bug Number
<wxl> stupid icons too
<tsimonq2> wxl: You're the RM, automatically makes you responsible
 * tsimonq2 runs
<acheronuk> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/24/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t15:30
<acheronuk> http://bugs.debian.org/838441
<ubottu> Debian bug 838441 in apt "apt-get update fails with "Hash Sum mismatch", mixes hashes between tar.gz and tar file" [Normal,Open]
<wxl> wonder why not affecting lubuntu
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: You're the best at that, as always. Thank you. :)
<acheronuk> wxl: as lubuntu don't have plasma discover
<wxl> acheronuk: that's where those images are form?
<wxl> E: Failed to fetch copy:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_zesty-security_main_dep11_icons-64x64.tar.gz  Hash Sum mismatch
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have juliank in a PM
<acheronuk> discover is now installing /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/60plasma-discover
<wxl> who dat
<acheronuk> which is tripping that apt bug
<tsimonq2> wxl: Perrson who hav da fix
<wxl> tsimonq2: maek it be da güd
<tsimonq2> wxl: büt gud fix be brek oter tings
<acheronuk> new appstream now needs that debian merged discover -3 version with the icons patch
<acheronuk> though maybe it could be temp dropped for the alpha
<tsimonq2> 07:40:05 PM <juliank> I assume the kubuntu meta package enables the hidpi icons for appstream, I'd disable them for now, this should work around the issue  for unknown reasons
<tsimonq2> wxl, acheronuk ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<wxl> sounds good
<tsimonq2> 07:41:25 PM <juliank> That's my WIP branch https://github.com/julian-klode/apt/tree/bugfix/838441-keep-uncompressedas-confusion
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: go inspect code ^^^^
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Oh and wxl too
<acheronuk> yep. discover not the kubuntu meta is the trigger, but real fix would be in apt
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo, wxl: make fix go vroom vroom please kthxbai :)
 * acheronuk is going to sleep sleep, not vroom vroom anywhere
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: You need red red bull bull to go vroom vroom?
<DarinMiller_> Daily iso install was fairly smooth. Flash installer failed first time due to "too many levels of symbolic links".
<DarinMiller_> Flash install icon appearred in tray awhile later and 2nd attempt was successful. ??? !!
<DarinMiller_> I was also double prompted to install proprietary drivers. I installed after the 1st prompt, but received a 2nd sys tray prompting before rebooting.
<DarinMiller_> Otherwise zz 17.04 daily install was a breeze.....
 * DarinMiller_ no pun intended....
<tsimonq2> Weeeeeeeeeeee
<DarinMiller> One other note regarding zz daily install, kmserver logout crashed and forced reboot from terminal stalled requiring REISUB...
<DarinMiller> Anybody else see the same issues?
<tsimonq2> Ok I need sleep nini o/
<DarinMiller> nite tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #142: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #114: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #93: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #143: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/143/
<sitter> valorie, clivejo: FWIW, there are two things of note: a) packages are not covered by the CLA, so if one were to maintain the changeset as a patch it would not be subject to CLA requirements b) if you were to find someone to work on it and tell them the problems without showing them the code they'd not be deriving from my work and so it wouldn't matter anyaway (that being said my changes are fairly hackish in nature as there is no long term 
<sitter> maintenance plan for ubiquity on my side)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #143: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #96: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/12/
<acheronuk> clivejo: made a start on k3b I see :)
<clivejo> :P
<soee> o/
<clivejo> wanna see if its stable enough to try and get it into zesty
<acheronuk> clivejo: as the KDE4 version of k3b version will no longer have the cd/cddb libs it needs because of the new apps libraries replacing them with Kf5 version, if we don't we are going to have drop k3b
<clivejo> yup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #11: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/12/
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: or you can install two different versions :o
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #131: UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #106: UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #195: UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #13: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #12: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/12/
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: we would need to do some awkward stuff with renaming source packages packages to do that, which could leave us conflicting with what debian decide to do when they get to this.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/13/
<acheronuk> but it may be an option if it comes to that. a Kf5 k3d would be better though
<acheronuk> *k3b
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #14: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #13: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #145: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/145/
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/+bug/1647204/comments/25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/97/
<clivejo> makes sense
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #117: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/15/
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep, I saw. I will try a ppa build with that fix in a bit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #146: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #14: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #16: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #15: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/16/
<clivejo> who wote this KCI fixing?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #17: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/17/
<acheronuk> clivejo: tsdgeos .hmmmm.... gpgpme still hanging for ages with that patch. I'll leave it running, as maybe just maybe it will finish within the timeout, but not overly hopeful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #18: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #17: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/17/
<acheronuk> yofel_ clivejo: do you think packages like the old kdepim4 and baloo (KDE4) can now be removed from zesty? to have the new KF5 kdegraphics-mobipocket which KF5 okular depends on, would break that old kde4 stuff
<clivejo> I dont know
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> No kubuntu images still? I thought you got this fixed @tsimonq2
<acheronuk> wxl: the 'fixed' apt seems to still be in proposed, with 1 or 2 tests left to finish running
<acheronuk> clivejo: they are inevitably going to get killed sometime. just dunno if now is ok, and if we have to wait for debian or not
<clivejo> looks like we need to wait on Debian
<clivejo> otherwise someone will just sync them again!
<acheronuk> clivejo: not sure on that. I think maybe some blocks on that if manually removed, but not 100% sure
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, Working on it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Chilllllll
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Firewall is going down at 24
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> 2300 sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Ugh I'm going to lay down
<acheronuk> a minute or 2 interruption on each service maybe, and everything back to normal by midnight
<acheronuk> not too much trauma as long as it goes ok
 * acheronuk hopes
<acheronuk> clivejo: from a debiann and ubuntu dev on -release
<acheronuk> [16:22] <acheronuk> can a source be removed from zesty if it's still in debian unstable? and if so, if there any protection from someone trying to be helpful and re-syncing it?
<acheronuk> [16:22] <mapreri> AFAIK yes on both, but nothing can stop somebody from manually uploading it.
<acheronuk> and on the stuff that matters, when new KF5 stuff is there, anyone trying to upload the old would probably not have much luck
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: new apt seems to be migrating
<tsdgeos> ¿?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 I mean ^^^
<acheronuk> sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Up to an hour for services through
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk and @wxl23: When that migrates (please make sure it does!) respin ASAP please and thank you :)
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Link me acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Plz 😆
<acheronuk> I'l running zesty on this machine, using the main http://archive.ubuntu.com/ mirrors, and I just got the new apt to install in the release pocket of zesty main :)
<acheronuk> so seems to be there on the main mirror
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Ah so I should respin?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Looks like it
<acheronuk> well, it's on the main mirror. if the iso's use another or a cache I suppose it may lag, but I'd hope they spin direct from the main
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Well let me give it a go
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170125) has been added
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Rebuilding
<acheronuk> clivejo: that patch did not fix gpgme
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Sounded like a solution
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How do I need to fix gpgme? :P
<acheronuk> make it build
<acheronuk> on launchpad
<acheronuk> without cheating
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Define "cheating" :P
<acheronuk> hacking out or otherwise disabling the hanging test
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Challenge accepted
<acheronuk> tfor starters
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170125.3)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170125.3)
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Builds up
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> !testers | go test alpha2!
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Bag
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> !testers
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Fooey
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Help
<acheronuk> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Thx
<acheronuk> ubottu is clearly jealous of other bots
<ubottu> acheronuk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acheronuk> never claimed you were ^^^^
<BluesKaj> pong
<acheronuk> alpha2 candidate builds to test :) http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/371/builds
 * BluesKaj wgets
<marco-parillo> Thanks BluesKaj I assume that was in response to: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/371/builds
<wxl> BluesKaj: my suggestion is to zsync but to each their own
<acheronuk> good start. slideshow says "thank you for choosing kubuntu 16.10"
<wxl> that often happens with milestones
<wxl> still might need a bug report to remind us
<BluesKaj> wxl, tried zsync, it's no faster than wget here with the html 
<wxl> BluesKaj: it's not about speed but integrity
<BluesKaj> yeah, but I usually don't have that problem
<wxl> until you do :)
<BluesKaj> had more probs with zsync, drop outs etc causing integrity probs as you callit
<wxl> it's got the same built in protection as torrents
<wxl> which is not to say that network issues don't happen
<wxl> they CAN happen on anything
<BluesKaj> exactly
<wxl> assuming such issues don't happen, there's no integrity checking in wget that i know of
<marco-parillo> Hmm I am getting a black screen, but I do have the panel at the bottom. The kicker can load Firefox. If I type install to the kicker, it starts the installation program.
<wxl> in a vm marco-parillo ?
<BluesKaj> so if something goes wrong I'll just try again, but I'm sure from experience the DL will be fine
<marco-parillo> wxl: Yes, Virtual Box, Win 7 host/
<wxl> marco-parillo: mayhap try the usual grub settings like nomodeset or whatever. you also might want to check dmesg, syslog, and/or Xorg.0.log and see if there are any clues as to what's going on
<clivejo> hummmm
<clivejo> kdeconnect is broken :/
<clivejo> I do like the progress bar on the task buttons in plasma 5.9
<acheronuk> ok in virualbox here
<acheronuk> plasma-discover is broke
<clivejo> something about remote keyboard
<acheronuk> shows no applications at all
<clivejo> but I think thats a new feature
<wxl> so you're having the same problems as marco-parillo ?
<wxl> ?
<acheronuk> me?
<wxl> yes
<acheronuk> wxl: nope. plasma is fine
<acheronuk> plasma-discover is broke
<wxl> oh k
<marco-parillo> Clicking on the slide show link to contribute did not seem to launch a web browser, but the installer seemed to complete successfully. I should be able to re-boot in a couple of hours when I get home. Also I can try on real HW then.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sDgf0nCZ/file_1823.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Niceee
<acheronuk> clivejo: new packagekit in debian https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/packagekit
<acheronuk> so maybe that might help?
<clivejo> maybe
<clivejo> not sure whats up with it
<acheronuk> it didn't work here before the latest appstream or merge with debian, so can't blame those, but I though that was just this machine
<acheronuk> clearly not
<clivejo> did those last apps Rohan uploaded get in ok, or still waiting in the new queue?
<acheronuk> what would you guess?
<clivejo> in regards?
<acheronuk> if they are still in the new queue or not?
<acheronuk> ok. they are still stuck there
<clivejo> well we have a love queue
<clivejo> lovely
<clivejo> nice to pile up more and go nowhere
 * acheronuk pours a glass of something nice
<BluesKaj> ok , wxl, acheronuk beta installled all 980packages  -1 , partitionmanager balked so i removed it and the rest od the install succeeded
<clivejo> Beta?
<BluesKaj> claydoh, maube I'm mistaken,. thaouht i saw veta in there somewhere anyway what I installed was a daily http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/371/builds/141474/downloads
<BluesKaj> clivejo,^ , sorry claydoh, wrong nick
<clivejo> you you mean the Alpha 2?
<BluesKaj> ok alpha 2 then 
<BluesKaj> 980 some packages
<BluesKaj> anyway I have go...seems ok so far altho i don't use network-manager or pulseaudio ..partitonmanager had to be removed to errors
<mparillo> OK, clean installs of both 64 and 32 bit to VMs.
<mparillo> On real HW, I burned a USB and booted fine on my HP EliteBook that had Kubuntu on it, but kernel panics on my t410 with Manjaro.
<mparillo> I have had trouble dual booting Manjaro and Kubuntu (I am too much of a newbie to keep both on the same drive), but I was surprised to see it when booting from the USB thumb drive. I would have guessed it would not look at GRUB on my main drive.
<mparillo> In a VM, executing the 32-bit encrypted version, it almost completes, and then gives me Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.
<mparillo> Will try 64-bit
<tsimonq2> mparillo: s/64-bit/amd64/
 * tsimonq2 runs
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Good
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Same thing really
<tsimonq2> No they aren't, actually.
<tsimonq2> Both amd64 and i386 are 54-bit.
<tsimonq2> s/54/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh stop
<tsimonq2> Go look it up...
<tsimonq2> I won't spend my time arguing with you about facts
<mamarley> Many i386 implementations have certain 64-bit aspects (such as a 64-bit data bus), but i386 processors definitely do not have 64-bit general purpose registers, which are usually used to define the bitness of a processor.
<mparillo> Minor inconsistency when setting the LVM Encryption Password. As soon as both match, the Continue Button lights. But, when you set your username and password, if you mis-match you are not told about it until you click on the continue.
<mparillo> I know there is additional information you COULD add later, but paper-cut.
<mparillo> I got the same Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed in a VM, this time AMD64 Encrypted test case.
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #786: SUCCESS in 7 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/786/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #19: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkface build #97: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkface/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #168: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #81: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #29: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #353: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #84: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #49: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/49/
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> @tsimonq2 please get Release team to agree to Friday release.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, Affirmative
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have early release from school on Friday too :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #76: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/76/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, Done
<tsimonq2> WOW, spun up a VPS to use it for a few hours, and this thing installed the whole Kubuntu desktop in 3 minutes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/46/
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Are they doing to email about it? If not, you should
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, Will do in like 30 mins
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #170: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #20: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #30: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #349: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #50: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #37: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #219: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #77: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #383: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #374: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #174: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #394: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #357: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #360: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #380: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #355: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #136: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #175: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #162: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/86/
<valorie> !info virt-manager
<ubottu> virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.2-3ubuntu4 (zesty), package size 891 kB, installed size 7285 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #51: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #52: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #353: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #163: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #137: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #281: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #66: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #63: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #312: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #41: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #144: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #51: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #145: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/145/
<valorie> I know that upgrade to the alpha2 isn't part of our testing, but I'm reporting that it is successful anyway
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> valorie: :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #80: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #377: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #79: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #78: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #80: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/212/
<soee> ahoneybun: http://i.imgur.com/dPDfvVC.jpg for linux gaming 
 * acheronuk tries not to be jealous
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<acheronuk> https://dot.kde.org/2017/01/26/kde-and-slimbook-release-laptop-kde-fans
<acheronuk> clivejo: some progress with gpgme. another upstream patch fixes the hang, but it still FTBFS on failing buildtime tests on arm64 and armhf
<acheronuk> maybe that is acceptable? at least short terms, anyway
<acheronuk> yofel_: do you have an opinion on that? could we live with no PIM on those architectures if it came to that?
<ahoneybun> http://kde.slimbook.es/
<BluesKaj> too expensive for the specs
<clivejo> !info libkgapi
<ubottu> Package libkgapi does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> !info libkgapi unstable
<ubottu> Package libkgapi does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> !info libkgapi-dev unstable
<ubottu> Package libkgapi-dev does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> !info libkf5gapi-dev unstable
<ubottu> libkf5gapi-dev (source: libkgapi): Google API library for KDE -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.0-2 (unstable), package size 52 kB, installed size 635 kB
<clivejo> !info libkf5gapi-dev
<ubottu> libkf5gapi-dev (source: libkgapi): Google API library for KDE -- development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.0-2 (zesty), package size 49 kB, installed size 635 kB
<yofel_> ahoneybun: I would argue yes as we don't officially "release" any of those arches currently. Worst case that can be fixed in a PPA later on
<yofel_> er, acheronuk ^
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, that is how I was feeling on it as well. thx
<acheronuk> yofel: I don't suppose you are able to give an opinion on? https://phabricator.kde.org/T5188
<acheronuk> also emailed
<yofel> I'll try to comment later
<acheronuk> yofel: Thanks. I know you are busy
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=845575
<ubottu> Debian bug 845575 in plasma-discover "plasma-discover can neither install new software nor perform updates" [Normal,Open]
<acheronuk> and https://github.com/hughsie/PackageKit/issues/177
<acheronuk> sounds very similar to the issue we have with discover ^^^
<clivejo> Im one to talk, but the bad English on this page seriously puts me off - https://slimbook.es/en/faq#battery-duration
<yofel> My head hurts after the first sentence o.O
<clivejo> Mine too
<clivejo> looks like its a direct Google translate :/
 * clivejo pokes valorie
<clivejo> Offer your skills :P
<acheronuk> clivejo: it is, I just tried it as well, and it is word for word
<acheronuk> clivejo: LP bug #1659572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659572 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "plasma-discover crashs packagekitd and does not show any applictions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659572
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yo hablo Español. ¿Qué tal?
<BluesKaj> discover was always clunky, it deserves more attention
<acheronuk> !es | tsimonq2 
<ubottu> tsimonq2: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<acheronuk> :p
 * acheronuk runs
<blaze> acheronuk: are you on zesty now?
<blaze> is it safe to migrate?
<BluesKaj> blaze, running Zesty alpha 2 here, so far so good..no crashes 
<blaze> !info gnupg zesty
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg2): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 2.1.15-1ubuntu6 (zesty), package size 803 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<acheronuk> blaze: I have been on zesty since it opened
 * BluesKaj finds ZZ more stable than YY
<blaze> !info yakuake zesty
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-1 (zesty), package size 357 kB, installed size 2093 kB
<BluesKaj> yakuake works fine on ZZ , I'd be loat without it 
<BluesKaj> lost even
<clivejo> blaze: Ive been on zesty from the archive opened too
<clivejo> also running KCI here too :/
<clivejo> Plasma 5.9 is looking good!
<clem_l> acheronuk, clivejo, just passing by
<clem_l> I fixed an issue on the QT frontend of Ubiquity lately
<clem_l> you're using a much newer version than us, but looking at Yaketty it seems to be needing it as well
<clem_l> https://github.com/linuxmint/ubiquity/commit/47d7f1e042de292d66f482b76117970c1581c375
<clivejo> hi clem_l
<clem_l> you can reproduce it in a VM, simply give it a small HDD (5GB for instance, anything that's too small really), then launch the installation and you should be unable to click continue after selecting the language
<clem_l> I didn't test Yaketty, but I see your show_insufficient_space_page() is empty as well
<clem_l> the variables "required" and "free" contain the localized message, it's already localized and used in the GTK frontend
<blaze> now I'm on zesty too
<blaze> pretty much
<clem_l> ah, my mistake
<clem_l> checking zesty and it looks fixed
<clem_l> using the UI file and all done properly so need for the quick Qt dialog fix
<clem_l> false alarm, sorry for the noise :)
<wxl> we have one failed testcase— the lvm w/ encryption one. afaik this has been going on a long time. http://launchpad.net/bugs/1659448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659448 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "grub fails to install bootloader for zesty LVM with Encryption" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> actually i take that back
<wxl> previous problems were with debian-installer (in lubuntu)
<valorie> clivejo: that's a Spanish company!
<clivejo> valorie: I knows
<clivejo> but its promoting a KDE laptop
<clivejo> and the English on that page is appalling 
<valorie> right, and I always give my feedback as a native speaker, but they didn't ask me, because I don't work for that compay
<valorie> company
<valorie> cool that they are finally for sale
<valorie> also cool that they are pre-tested
<valorie> which I assume means that they gave neon/plasma devels free laptops
<clivejo> nice
<valorie> that's just my assumption
<clivejo> but with them being KDE branded and supported, surely they need to have a good English translation
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> I'll raise the issue
<clivejo> wouldnt take much to fix and would give a more professional feel
<valorie> oh good, it's being handled
<valorie> Riddell is on it
<clivejo> hes Scottish, dont let him translate it :P
 * clivejo wonders if there is a contributor discount on the RRP
<valorie> heh, well -- if he asks me to read, I'll fix
<valorie> he loves making comma splice sentences
<clivejo> me too
<valorie> then I sneak in and replace with ;
<valorie> or occasionally create two sentences where that makes sense
<clivejo> its hard to know where to add comma's and full stop when I talk naturally, it all comes out in one big blob when I speak
<mamarley> You do a whole lot better than some people. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Someone should give me the straight up Spanish, I don't wanna read it in English. :P
<clivejo> hi mamarley
<clivejo> hows the testing going?
<valorie> !info pidgin xenial
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.10.12-0ubuntu5.1 (xenial), package size 516 kB, installed size 1909 kB
<sintre> ok with start up disk creator is anybody gonna fix this
<sintre> this or is it some kind of inside joke nobody wants to touch
<valorie> sintre: have you filed a bug report?
<valorie> last I used it, it worked great
<sintre> yes
<sintre> and it works after you get to the work around
<sintre> has a pop up that asks if installing
<sintre> and a dumb open space which does nothing
<sintre> you hit cancel tgthere
<sintre> then says another pop up "quit installation"
<sintre> then you gotta say no once or even twice
<sintre> then it works
<sintre> but only for it seems ubuntu flagged isos
<sintre> freakin anooying
<mamarley> clivejo: Zesty with all the staging PPAs is running very well for me, no issues.  Great job!
<valorie> if you have not, please file a bug report
<clivejo> mamarley: have you seen Plasma 5.9?
 * ahoneybun pokes ovidiuflorin
 * clivejo pokes ovidiuflorin from the other side
<ahoneybun> how goes it clivejo
<clivejo> so so
<clivejo> you?
<ahoneybun> pretty good
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How's your pup clivejo?
<clivejo> he's okay
<clivejo> having to watch him like a hawk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh? Why's that?
<clivejo> He wants to play catch with the sheep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How?
<clivejo> He barks, they run, he thinks its fun to run after them
<valorie> poor sheeps!
<valorie> have they already lambed?
<clivejo> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's not catch, that's tag! :O
<valorie> not healthy for sheep, as they panic
<valorie> bad max
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> bad bad max
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgNUzVx1PgU
<acheronuk> that is how I imagined you chasing after max!
<clivejo> yeah almost!
<acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GRSbr0EYYU
<acheronuk> just the clip ^^^
<clivejo> not family or work safe!!
<clivejo> bad Rik
<mamarley> clivejo: No, I don't have quite the nerve to add the KCI PPA.
<acheronuk> oops
<acheronuk> I might add it, but I wiuld then not be able to test stuff in the archive on this install
<clivejo> acheronuk: Im still having problems with pkgkde-symbolshelper
<clivejo> has that not been fixed?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XDD acheronuk
<acheronuk> clivejo: not sure
<clivejo> !info pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> pkg-kde-tools (source: pkg-kde-tools): various packaging tools and scripts for KDE Applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15.21~ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 90 kB, installed size 434 kB
<clivejo> !info pkg-kde-tools unstable
<ubottu> pkg-kde-tools (source: pkg-kde-tools): various packaging tools and scripts for KDE Applications. In component main, is extra. Version 0.15.24 (unstable), package size 90 kB, installed size 381 kB
<acheronuk> !info dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.18.10ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 2137 kB, installed size 6852 kB
<acheronuk> clivejo: issue was actually in a dpkg script as far as I recall
<clivejo> !info dpkg unstable
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.18.18 (unstable), package size 2050 kB, installed size 6746 kB
<acheronuk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=840293
<ubottu> Debian bug 840293 in libdpkg-perl "libdpkg-perl: Dpkg::IPC::spawn immediately closes FH after dup" [Important,Fixed]
<clivejo> well its still affecting me in zesty
<acheronuk> so fixed in dpkg 1.18.11
<clivejo> should I do a requestsync?
<clivejo> for both ?
<acheronuk> dunno. but I would consult with coredevs on dpkg
<acheronuk> I just manually patched the affected file here
<valorie> interesting that we are seeing bugs in such core packages 
<valorie> at least they are quickly fixed
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/pkg-kde-tools/log/?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
<acheronuk> clivejo: ^^^ santa had merged pkg-kde-tools from debian git for a 0.15.24ubuntu1 version
<clivejo> so I see
<clivejo> so we maintain that
<acheronuk> I recall he uploaded that version to the frameworks staging ppa, but now looks like it got deleted for some reason I don't recall right now
<clivejo> would you have time to do a test and prepare it for upload?
<acheronuk> clivejo: ah. it got caught up in clearing that ppa when I was sorting out our "surprise"
<clivejo> oh yeah, the "surprise"
<acheronuk> clivejo: well, I think santa's original plan was to upload that to staging frameworks ppa, then stage frameworks against it to test
<clivejo> did it happen?
<acheronuk> no, as it would have at the time been for 5.29
<acheronuk> clivejo: ok. have re-uploaded it to staging-frameworks
<acheronuk> I would suggest we test with the next staging, and if it looks ok then archive upload?
<acheronuk> AFAIK, a dpkg fix is still required for symbolshelper
<acheronuk> clivejo: sorry, I was wrong. new pkg-kde-tools also has a workaround for the symbolshelper bug
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-27
<tsimonq2> acheronuk and clivejo HEY ping
<tsimonq2> bug 1647204
<ubottu> bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647204
<acheronuk> yes?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Look at the bug
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: IT HAS PATCH :D
<acheronuk> I know.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/47/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I know, but that won't fix the FTBFS in arm64 and armhf
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ping barry?
<tsimonq2> (it's an IRC nick :P)
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/+bug/1647204/comments/29
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #787: SUCCESS in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/787/
<clivejo> anyone know whats going on with oxygen-fonts - https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/oxygen-fonts.git/ ?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: and barry's build in his ppa with that patch are still running after 1 hr, so not sure his patch is 100% good, even on amd64 and i386
<barry> o/
<barry> tsimonq2: hi
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I got barry here
<acheronuk> clivejo: not a lot happening from that changelog!
<acheronuk> hi barry :)
<barry> acheronuk: hi!
 * barry is only here until he hears the dinner bell
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What's up with his patch? :P
<barry> fwiw, gpgme1.0 is still building in my ppa
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: don't know. only glanced at it
<tsimonq2> But... acheronuk> tsimonq2: I know, but that won't fix the FTBFS in arm64 and armhf
<barry> right, my ppa is only amd64 and i386
<barry> has that package ever passed on arm*?
<acheronuk> 'ever' as in historically?
<barry> acheronuk: yep
<tsimonq2> barry: You're Canonical, right? It would be Really Really Great if you could enable ALL architectures then do a rebuild so we can make sure. :)
<barry> tsimonq2: i am
<tsimonq2> barry: So then you should have access to do that, right?
<barry> tsimonq2: yes, everything but powerpc and s390x, but let's ignore them
<acheronuk> barry: yes it has, but there are a lot of changes since like the Qt bindings/cmake files + tests
<barry> i'll have to upload a new source pkg to trigger the other arch builds in my ppa
<barry> acheronuk: ok.  it still might make sense to whitelist those arm failures
<acheronuk> + it builds on arm on debian builders
<barry> in any case, dinner.  i'll come back online a little later, but i'll trigger a rebuild on the new arches first
<acheronuk> barry: well, it's 00:15 here, so I may not be about. tsimonq2 may well be though
<barry> cool.  uploaded.  i'll read the scrollback when i return
<tsimonq2> barry: Many thanks :)
<acheronuk> for kubuntu stuff, I find it a bit hard to care about fails on arm, but am trying to be good and at least try a little
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #37: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #36: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/47/
<clivejo> !info  oxygen-fonts
<ubottu> Package oxygen-fonts does not exist in zesty
<acheronuk> Qtwebengine is borked for arm64 anyway, so KDE PIM we need gpgme for is a no-go for us on that arch even if gpgme built
<clivejo> !info fonts-oxygen
<ubottu> fonts-oxygen (source: oxygen-fonts): Oxygen font family. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 47 kB, installed size 124 kB
<acheronuk> and as Phil said earlier, we don't support those arm arches in kubuntu, so.... :P
<clivejo> !info fonts-oxygen unstable
<ubottu> fonts-oxygen (source: oxygen-fonts): Oxygen font family. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.4.3-3 (unstable), package size 49 kB, installed size 126 kB
<acheronuk> clivejo: did not KDE give up on oxygen fonts, in favour of Noto or similar?
<valorie> noto does have better international coverage
<clivejo> yeah, trying to find out why debian have uploaded a newer version than ours
<valorie> but there may be a few people still at work on the oxy. font anyway
<clivejo> looks like ximion added a patch for appstream metadata
<valorie> KDE software are not the only users
<clivejo> so Im wondering what to do about it
<acheronuk> clivejo: seems so
<clivejo> should I just request a sync to bring us up to 4:5.4.3-3 as well?
<acheronuk> what was the ubuntu delta?
<clivejo> not sure
<acheronuk> if it's nothing important or is droppable, then I would say so.
<clivejo> do you know an easy way of getting a delta?
<acheronuk> usually I just clone both repos, check out the branches, and use something like kompare to do a GUI diff compare
<clivejo> https://merges.ubuntu.com/o/oxygen-fonts/REPORT
<acheronuk> may well be an easier way
<clivejo> talks about patch file
<clivejo> but no idea where that is
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> https://merges.ubuntu.com/o/oxygen-fonts/
<acheronuk> that would do it
<clivejo> what do you make of that?
<clivejo> I think this is the diff - https://merges.ubuntu.com/o/oxygen-fonts/oxygen-fonts_4:5.4.3-3.patch
<acheronuk> between debian versions, it is
<acheronuk> https://merges.ubuntu.com/o/oxygen-fonts/oxygen-fonts_4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1.patch
<acheronuk> gives the ubuntu delta on the previous version
<acheronuk> which seems to have been just a new version debian did not have yet to make a 0ubuntu1, plus changelog and a bit of wrap-and-sort
<acheronuk> so....
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23872285/
<acheronuk> in a sync, seems we would just lose the 4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1 changelog entry and some inconsequential tidying up
<clivejo> LP 1518598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1518598 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for Plasma 5.4.3" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518598
<acheronuk> huh? ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #78: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/78/
<acheronuk> clivejo: hmmm. debian did make a fair few changes then. compared to our 4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> we would lose the transitional package in a sync?
 * acheronuk is too tired for this!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #51: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #53: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/53/
<clem_l> acheronuk: use git?
<acheronuk> clem_l: for what?
<clem_l> i.e. git init one version, commit it, delete everything, add version B, git diff
<clem_l> to visualize all the changes
<acheronuk> clem_l: I think our packaging for this old package is still in bzr
<acheronuk> never got moved to git
<acheronuk> debian is in git now, but not ours
<clem_l> it doesn't matter, you can git the difference
<clem_l> instead of using meld/kompare on the files/directories
<acheronuk> true, but I quite like those. especially meld
<clem_l> you use git to go from one version to the other and get git to produce the difference
<clem_l> yeah, I'm quite fond of meld too :)
<acheronuk> you can, and staring at git diff is not my idea of fun
<clem_l> gitk and its beautiful widgets
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #48: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/48/
<acheronuk> clem_l: urgh! yes
<clem_l> anyway it's very handy to analyze diffs
<clem_l> meld is great too, but with git you can branch, checkout files which are irrelevant, etc etc..
<acheronuk> must have a play sometime then
<clem_l> I use git to reverse engineer KDE sometimes :)
<clem_l> pure laziness, instead of reading the specs, when you want to know what variable to set in which file to achieve some configuration change
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/68/
<clem_l> just git init your .config dir, commit it, change the setting in System Settings and ask git diff what changed
<acheronuk> I have enough issue forward engineering it!
<clem_l> :))
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #146: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg build #222: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #138: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/138/
<ahoneybun> trojita
<clivejo> say it three times and you'll find the secret menu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> trojita
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> trojita
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> trojita
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> WHERE'S MY MENU?!?
<ahoneybun> xD
<ahoneybun> just found it cool that it was there
<clivejo> it is pretty cool
<clivejo> very fast
<ahoneybun> is it?
<ahoneybun> I'
<clivejo> it is
<ahoneybun> I've just been using web gmail and protonmail
<clivejo> grrrr @ protomail
<ahoneybun> with Trump I've been moving my email to protonmail more
<ahoneybun> all my banks link to it now
<clivejo> lot of spammer using it
<ahoneybun> I've seen a few emails
<clivejo> I've banned the domain on my personal server
<ahoneybun> mostly just because they are hitting my @kubuntu ones
<ahoneybun> *one
<ahoneybun> trojita needs gpg support
<clivejo> I emailed them and they basically said tough luck
<ahoneybun> the gpg ?
<clivejo> protomail
<ahoneybun> about the spam?
<clivejo> yup
<ahoneybun> well that's kinda the point of it
<ahoneybun> they can't even touch it
<ahoneybun> email wise
<clivejo> thousands of email accounts controlled by bots
<clivejo> I dont want to touch it, just want the bots prevented from signing up!
<ahoneybun> well someone posted online of a bot passing Google's antibot test
<ahoneybun> so there might be more of those now
<clivejo> well I sent a list of about 500 email accounts I know are bots
<ahoneybun> wow
<ahoneybun> any testing I can help with?
<clivejo> ie xyzpochc is a username used by a bot to spam the hell outta forums
<clivejo> they have registered xyzpocha all the way through to z
<clivejo> thousands if not millions of spam posts generated by those bots
<ahoneybun> darn
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #48: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #38: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #54: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #79: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #52: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #313: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #354: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #298: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg build #223: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkmahjongg/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #87: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #139: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #147: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #88: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/50/
<sintre> imageMagik (display 16) still won't open on my 16.04 older nvidia lappy
<sintre> usjust updated thru backports
<sintre> same result on new intel intel 5500 is as nvidia core 2 duo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #164: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #299: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/49/
<valorie> sintre: please file a bug
<valorie> imagemagick is not in our packageset
<sintre> its comes in the iso
<sintre> so how is it not?
<sintre> you put it in
<valorie> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.9.6.6+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 13 kB, installed size 107 kB
<valorie> like firefox, we include it because we pretty much have to
<tsimonq2> valorie: We need imagemagick out of zesty-proposed anyways.
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu bugfix is in there.
<valorie> cool
<sintre> valorie really why do you talk to me like i'm you kid too
<valorie> nevertheless, please file a bug
<valorie> what?
<sintre> i'm 30's losing my hair now
<valorie> this is the procedure
<valorie> I file them as well
<sintre> yet you'll jjke around in the channel
<sintre> but only target me for stern instructions
<valorie> !
<tsimonq2> sintre: Now treating you like a kid would be saying, "go away, rtfm or I'll kick you from the channel"
<tsimonq2> sintre: But she's giving you an intelligent answer. :)
<sintre> what go file a bug report?
<sintre> thats the second time todday
<tsimonq2> sintre: Now, would you like me to link you to the page? It's a little hard to find. :)
<sintre> cmon
<valorie> and about the fourth time I have asked people to do that
<valorie> it is increasingly important
<valorie> as we approach the beta
<sintre> yes but you will joke around and talk "off-topic" in this channel yet second i do it
<sintre> you'll jumpodown my throat
<valorie> no
<valorie> stop this
<tsimonq2> >__> ... <__< ... huh?
<valorie> I have no idea why you are unwilling to accept useful advice from me
<sintre> make a bug report is not usefull advise
<valorie> sintre: pm, please
<sintre> last time i did that you told me not to pm you so no thank you
<valorie> otherwise, please leave the channel
<tsimonq2> sintre: I would say it's *really* on-topic, she just doesn't have the proper resources to deal with it. Saying "please file a bug report" is just saying "I unfortunately don't have control over this or know the people who maintain this, but I know the right people who do. Here, if you file a bug report, I'm really sure they'll see it. If they don't, please let me know and I can help you."
<sintre> kick me
<tsimonq2> sintre: I would say it's the best response she can give you. :)
<valorie> I will ask you again, please file a bug, sintre
<valorie> the easiest way is in the commandline: ubuntu-bug imagemagick
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #165: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/165/
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: talked to Rick about the documentation
<ahoneybun> ?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: No actually, I haven't.
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I'll send him a ping tomorrow after releasing Alpha 2, but now is homework.
<ahoneybun> right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #384: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #354: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #375: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #358: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #395: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #361: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #381: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #356: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #350: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #378: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #20: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #19: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/19/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> On ZZ, The following packages have been kept back:   libkf5gapi-data libkf5gapicalendar5 libkf5gapicore5 libkf5gapitasks5
<clivejo> mparillo: that plain zesty from the archive, no PPAs?
<mparillo> Ahh, let me see if I still have your PPA
<clivejo> looks like it :P
<mparillo> D'oh: Get:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/clivejo/zesty/ubuntu zesty InRelease [18.0 kB]
<clivejo> Im testing that in my PPA
<clivejo> but having issues with symbol helper
<mparillo> I had not bothered to remove it, since I was planning on blitzing this laptop with either ZZ Alpha 2 (if it got re-spun) or 16.04.2, which was supposed to be any day now, but got pushed to early Feb, IIRC.
<clivejo> acheronuk: pkg-kde-tools from staging has fixed the symbols helper problem for me
<acheronuk> clivejo: :)
 * blaze loves zesty
<blaze> but qtwebengine is crashy :\
<clivejo> blaze: how so?
<blaze> who knows, i was thinking it's impossible too
<clivejo> what is crashing?
<blaze> a browser
<blaze> qupzilla
<blaze> if you wanna reproduce, try to open the source of any page and then search with ctrl+f
<clivejo> have you proposed enabled?
<blaze> no
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qupzilla
<clivejo> 2.0.2 is stuck in proposed
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> no wonder
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qupzilla/2.0.2~dfsg1-1
<clivejo> !info qupzilla unstable
<ubottu> qupzilla (source: qupzilla): lightweight web browser based on libqtwebkit. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.2~dfsg1-1 (unstable), package size 721 kB, installed size 4573 kB
<Riddell> clivejo: what do you have against libkcompactdisc? (besides the obvious I mean)
<clivejo> Riddell: ??
<Riddell> clivejo: Rik just removed it from k3b packaging
<clivejo> Im not sure, havent looked at it in a while
<clivejo> we are having problems with dependencies as far as I remember
<BluesKaj> K3b hasn't worked on my last 4 Kubuntu OSs , fails everytime so i use wodim in the terminal instead
<clivejo> issues with KDE4 stuff and KF5
<clivejo> I think he was trying something
<Riddell> BluesKaj:  possibly the new maintainer has fixed it, who knows
<clivejo> basically we noticed devels porting it to KF5 and wondered how stable it was
<clivejo> so added it to KCI
<clivejo> in the view of _maybe_ trying to get it into zesty
<BluesKaj> just tried k3b on Zesty alpha 2 and it still fails to burn , it does format the disk however 
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ^
<clivejo> BluesKaj: it hasnt been packaged yet
<Riddell> that won't be the new version unless it's from KCI presumably
<clivejo> can't test it yet
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I won't hold my breath tho :-)
<clivejo> awww why not?
<clivejo> you are very biased towards the history of certain projects
<BluesKaj> well it hasn't worked for 2 yrs ..me of little faith 
<clivejo> k3b is getting love and attention from devs, so it helps to encourage them, not dis their hard work
<BluesKaj> well, my impression was that it was being neglected due it's inability to burn disks, but it's nice to know that it's finally getting some attention by our devoted devs.
<tsdgeos> BluesKaj: you really need to get your facts straight sir
<tsdgeos> apologies, misread "hasn't worked" for "hasn't been worked"
<BluesKaj> Idid say it was my impression tsdgeos , but the fact is in my experience that K3b fails, every time.
<BluesKaj> just tried K3b on my Lenovo laptop qith Yakkety and unfortunately it fails to burn on it as well
<BluesKaj> with
<clivejo> Riddell: can you organise KDE git sync with git hub?
<Riddell> clivejo: who? what? me? I know nothing
<clivejo> sure you do!  You know everything about everyone
<clivejo> https://github.com/TelepathyIM/telepathy-morse/ > https://cgit.kde.org/telepathy-morse.git/
<clivejo> the devel seems to be using github as main repo
<clivejo> I emailed the devel and he said "TelegramQt is also available on Github ([4]) and I don't have reasons
<clivejo> to update kde mirrors"
<clivejo> so maybe they can be sync'ed somehow?
<Riddell> KDE doesn't run mirrors, if he's not using KDE git then it's not a KDE project any more
<clivejo> oh ok
<Riddell> goodness knows the correct process to deal with that, probably there isn't one
<clivejo> only way is for him to sync it?
<Riddell> I've e-mailed kde-community to ask
<clivejo> my email is messed up at the moment
<clivejo> so I cant reply to him
<BluesKaj> clivejo, that's why i have a gmail acct, it can come in handy when a simple communique' is in order
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Valorie: release notes good to go for Alpha 2?
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Actually nix that
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> I just noticed that all of the tests aren't completed
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> That said, I'm disinclined to release
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Anyone feel otherwise?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, I can do a whole lot of QA quick
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Need me to?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or is there another reason why you don't want to release?
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> That's the reason mainly
<tsimonq2> I can get them done
<tsimonq2> Syncing ISOs now.
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> I'm a bit concerned about the encryption test not working but my guess is that's ultimately an uncommon concern
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Plus there are ways around that, albeit annoying ones
<tsimonq2> @wxl23: Ok, so am I still including Kubuntu in the release announcement? I can still test after I release global, then we can release Kubuntu when I'm done?
<valorie> release notes need a look from a devel
<valorie> and there are no bug reports unless someone added them
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: PING PING PING PING PING go look over release notes please?
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> I guess if the other tests are ok,  include it. We'll need info on how to solve the encryption thing
<tsimonq2> Ok cool.
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> The bug reports from the tracker need to be added
<acheronuk> link?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<valorie> I have a draft announcement for the website as well, once we have an alpha2 release
<valorie> I hope ahoneybun can look it over before publishing
<tsimonq2> valorie: Well I'm the guy releasing global, I'll let you know when it's passed my QA testing and we can go forward.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> bleah, why is that damn image broken
<valorie> on the release notes
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<wxl> now that i've looked further, i don't think the encryption bug has an easy work around
<wxl> needless to say that bug will definiately need to be in the release notes (it's marked on the qa tracker if you need the bug number)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, waiting on slangasek to release.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/20/
<tsimonq2> Fresh Alpha 2 release, hot off the press!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *KDE Community
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not Project
<valorie> ?
<valorie> bleah, no editing on the draft yet
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you understand what slangasek is saying?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I do.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You don't?!?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: please explain it with examples
<clivejo> I need to see the code
<acheronuk> dpkg-architecture -e s390x
<acheronuk> gives an exit status code 0 if you are on s390x
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Give me the package name and I'll write a solution for you.
<tsimonq2> Basically we need a filter.
<clivejo> I dont want you to write it, I want to write it myself
<tsimonq2> But I can't describe it, I need to write it.
<clivejo> can you show me an example of it in action?
<tsimonq2> Give me the package and I can make that your example... lol
<acheronuk> you don't need the package. it's just logic to exit the testsuite with a pass exit code if it's run on s390x
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: OR
<tsimonq2> 03:27:04 PM <tsimonq2> Best way to disable a debian/tests test for only one arch?
<tsimonq2> 03:27:18 PM <tsimonq2> I can't find it, if you could link, I can RTFM :)
<tsimonq2> 03:28:06 PM <slangasek> dpkg --print-architecture
<tsimonq2> 03:28:15 PM <slangasek> check the value, filter on it, exit 0
<tsimonq2> Never said I couldn't ask him directly. :P
<tsimonq2> 03:28:18 PM <slangasek> in your test script
<tsimonq2> 03:28:30 PM <tsimonq2> kthx
<clivejo> thanks so much
<clivejo> ever considered being a parrot?
<acheronuk> which is what I was saying. and could be applied to any testsuite and any package
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Good idea
<clivejo> tsimonq2: waiting....
<tsimonq2> clivejo: What?
<clivejo> write a generic filter to exit if the arch is s390x
<tsimonq2> 03:29:54 PM < clivejo> I dont want you to write it, I want to write it myself
 * clivejo face palms
 * clivejo mutters about ashtrays on motorbikes
<tsimonq2> Going to nap, be back in a few hours.
<soee> Plasma 5.9 next week \o/
<soee> Kubuntu 16.04 will stick to 5.8 LTS though?
<valorie> soee: I believe that is the plan, yes
<soee> +1
<clivejo> so on first run of k3b, Im getting "Unable to find cdrskin executable
<clivejo> K3b uses cdrskin in place of cdrecord.
<clivejo> Solution: Install the libburn package which contains cdrskin"
<clivejo> looks like we need a runtime dep on that
<acheronuk> makes sense
<clivejo> !info cdrskin
<ubottu> cdrskin (source: libburn): command line CD/DVD/BD writing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1 (zesty), package size 100 kB, installed size 251 kB
<clivejo> yup, installing cdrskin solves it
<acheronuk> does it work?
<clivejo> will I try burning a disc?
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/kdeconnect/zesty/s390x
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/21/
 * clivejo high-fives acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/22/
<acheronuk> must work out how to do that for several architectures in one go, in case we need that in the future
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/21/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-28
<clivejo> brb
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Just burnt a Debian Live DVD, going to test it
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/E3u503XE/file_1830.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> works fine :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> even got the pretty progress bar in Plasma 5.9 :)
<acheronuk> lol
<valorie> lovely!
<valorie> thanks so much for fixing k3b, y'all
<acheronuk> to sort maybe....
<acheronuk> (1) versioning if we do a pre-release snapshot
<clivejo> Riddell: thanks for packaging it, its looking good!
<clivejo> acheronuk: help > about k3b is saying Version 17.04.00
<acheronuk> (2) disable libcddb and see if musicbrainz works for cdinfo in CD ripping. at the moment building with libcddb would get it stuck in proposed
<acheronuk> (3) review old patches
<acheronuk> 17.04.0~somethinggit then?
<clivejo> dunno, not keen on that myself
<acheronuk> that is usual debian for a pre-lease snapshot AFAIK
<acheronuk> *pre-release
<clivejo> Don't KDE Apps usually have a RC?
<acheronuk> clivejo: what did you have in mind?
<clivejo> ie 16.11.90 for Apps 16.12
<clivejo> 17.01.90 ?
<clivejo> 17.01.90+git20170128
<acheronuk> maybe. better check with KDE
<clivejo> not sure, I dont like assuming version numbers
<clivejo> been bit too many times
<acheronuk> no, which is why I would rather check and be conservative with the choice
<clivejo> when id our freeze?
<acheronuk> clivejo: feature freeze is 16th Feb
<clivejo> oupps
<clivejo> eak
<acheronuk> not long really
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> and so much to do!
<acheronuk> PIM might end up a FFE
<clivejo> looking likely
<acheronuk> just need to get major versions of most things in before that date. can still do fix releases after that
<clivejo> but its getting stuff in thats the problem
<clivejo> kexi, peruse, kio-gdrive,  ..............
<clivejo> kio-gdrive needs libkgapi which needs part of PIM!
<clivejo> kexi needs a stack of new packages
<clivejo> anyways, my head hurts and I need sleep
<clivejo> night all
<acheronuk> ok. night
<valorie> sweet dreams, clive
<clivejo> nightmares you mean?
<valorie> congrats all on a successful alpha2
<valorie> NO NIGHTMARES
<valorie> bask in success
<clivejo> keep dreaming about getting stuck in a calligra web of deps
<valorie> now that does sound like a nightmare
<valorie> I think you need to share Max' dreams instead
<acheronuk> chasing sheep?
<valorie> that sounds exhausting
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> He's been very bad today
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Would someone put out an email and maybe update the topic about informal meeting at 15:00 UTC Saturday
<tsimonq2> I can't make it
<tsimonq2> I'm awake and finishing up QA
<DarinMiller> Question reguarding soname mis-matches, should they be listed in a lintian override file?  
<DarinMiller> i.e. akonadiconsole: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libakonadiconsolelib5.  Do I need to add an akonadiconsole.lintian-overrides file and paste in said message?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> DarinMiller: depends. when packing libraries in a libsomethingwithanumber package, then that warning can tell you that the lib has been bumped and you maybe need to do the same with the package name
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but in some cases the package name will be generic and unchanging as it contains more stuff than just the lib
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> in which case, you may want to override that warning
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: OK, I suspect that akonadiconsole may such a case as it is part of the kdepim package set (as far as I understand).
<DarinMiller> OK, big epiphany: get-kci-tarball is very handy. Is this in the documentation and I have never seen it?  sbuilds work much better with a tarball...
<DarinMiller> sbuilding kajong to see if I can duplicate the  KCI error: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/dhmk.mk:97: recipe for target 'pre_configure_dh_auto_configure' failed
 * DarinMiller succeeded in repeating the kajong complie error.  Has anyone seen the cat or the mad hatter...
<DarinMiller> googling  "'pre_configure_dh_auto_configure' failed" errors seems to imply these might be upstream? errors (package mainter?)
<DarinMiller> checking bug reports...
<valorie> !info kdeconnect zesty
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (zesty), package size 50 kB, installed size 202 kB
<valorie> wth
<acheronuk> !info kdeconnect zesty-proposed
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu2 (zesty-proposed), package size 407 kB, installed size 2010 kB
<BluesKaj> Good Day all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hurt my knee yesterday and I'm not calling into work or anything, call me a masochist. :P
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 is out, please help us by testing | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.1 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<clivejo> you seem to have a lot of knee trouble
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I do. Specialist told me a week ago that it was fine, but I slipped on the ice yesterday outside school
 * clivejo giggles watching Max "helping" my mother do her gardening
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hurts, and I don't want to miss any more work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Oh no, what is he "helping" with? :P
<clivejo> not sure, digging of some description 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Anyways, how's this packaging thing going?
<clivejo> "Max, no" No, Max" "Stop it Max" "keep outta the way"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Y'all release Kubuntu yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<clivejo> not great
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What did you do, Mr. Sole Maintainer of Kubuntu? :P
<clivejo> what did I do?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well you said it was "not great"? What's that supposed to mean?
<clivejo> you asked how the packaging thing was going, and I said not great
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I'm asking you, what did you do to make it not great?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We need a certain someone to come in here and Make Packaging Great Again 😂
<clivejo> Indeed
<tsimonq2> KCI Unstable PPA enabled here o/
<acheronuk> clivejo: digikam could do with a no-change rebuild so it depends against the libkf5kipi32.0.0 instead of the libkf5kipi31.0.0 it had there to build against when it was uploaded
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> It still on shiny?
<acheronuk> not a clue
<acheronuk> clivejo: you'd need to build locally to sign the tag, and then scp the files minus the source to shiny
<soee> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Not at computer right now, I'll do it later
<acheronuk> clivejo: no probs
<clivejo> acheronuk: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/4:5.4.0-0ubuntu3
<acheronuk> clivejo: :) 
<acheronuk> forgot you'd not need the source upload now
<clivejo> anything else needs looked at?
<acheronuk> maybe later
<clivejo> did the release team agree to delete kdeconnect-plasma debugging package?
<acheronuk> not yet that I've seen
<acheronuk> dunno where or how or when they 'discuss' that
<clivejo> <apw> i suspect we will have to manually remove that -dbg package.  will consider and discuss
<clivejo> I still think we should make use of the kdeconnect-plasma package
<clivejo> and put the plasma related stuff in there
<clivejo> no point in installing plasma stuff while using it in Unity
<clivejo> !info indicator-kdeconnect
<ubottu> Package indicator-kdeconnect does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> anyone running Unity?
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<acheronuk> <DarinMiller> googling  "'pre_configure_dh_auto_configure' failed" errors seems to imply these might be upstream? errors (package mainter?)
<acheronuk> missing depends I think?
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: Good morning.  Thanks for the hint.  I will check the depends...
<clivejo> DarinMiller: you coming to meeting?
<DarinMiller> oh yes.... time got away from ...
<clivejo> !info python-twisted
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 16.4.1-3 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 24 kB
<clivejo> !info python-twisted unstable
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 16.6.0-2 (unstable), package size 11 kB, installed size 25 kB
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<clivejo> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man1/requestsync.1.html
<soee> !info keyringer 
<ubottu> keyringer (source: keyringer): Distributed secret management using GnuPG and Git. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.0-2 (zesty), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<soee> !info gnome-keyring
<ubottu> gnome-keyring (source: gnome-keyring): GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools). In component main, is optional. Version 3.20.0-3ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 580 kB, installed size 3680 kB
<DarinMiller> !info python-twisted unstable
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 16.6.0-2 (unstable), package size 11 kB, installed size 25 kB
<DarinMiller> !info python-twisted 
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 16.4.1-3 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 24 kB
<DarinMiller> !info python-twisted yakkety
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 16.4.1-1 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 24 kB
<DarinMiller> !info python-twisted xenial
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 16.0.0-1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 24 kB
<clivejo> !info xkb-data
<ubottu> xkb-data (source: xkeyboard-config): X Keyboard Extension (XKB) configuration data. In component main, is important. Version 2.17-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 300 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<clivejo> !info xkb-data-i18n
<ubottu> xkb-data-i18n (source: xkeyboard-config): X Keyboard Extension (XKB) configuration data translations. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.17-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 314 kB, installed size 2666 kB
<DarinMiller> Confused:  Why is calligra not listed here: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.12.1_zesty.html
<wxl> i think i'm starting to feel normal again thank god
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/65/
<wxl> re: topic beta 1 testing should begin 21 Feb
<DarinMiller> +1
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: because QA page is for showing the status of KDE application releases. i.e. the officially supported set of 200+ apps that KDE release together
<acheronuk> calligra is not part of that release
<acheronuk> calligra does it's own thing
<DarinMiller> ah, ok
 * DarinMiller wathes http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/ slowly build....
<DarinMiller> watches^
 * DarinMiller types with a lisp..
<acheronuk> lol
<wxl> you mean like λ?
 * DarinMiller does not understand the connection between lambda
<DarinMiller> λ and lisp...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/64/
<wxl> https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/eintr/lambda.html
<wxl> that was the first one that came up
<wxl> this is more general and not specific to emacs lisp (same idea tho)
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisp_(programming_language)#Lambda_expressions_and_function_definition
<DarinMiller> .... oh got it.....
<DarinMiller> clivejo: calligra installs and runs fine now, despite the 19 warnings on KCI...
<clivejo> yippeee
<clivejo> humm
<clivejo> why is armhf failing
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> so apparently having an install file called calligra-libs.install.armhf overrides for armhf
<clivejo> new thing learned today!
<acheronuk> yes it does. kalzium has a similar one
<clivejo> you could have told me :P
<acheronuk> I hadn't noticed it
<soee> do you have font antialiasing ON ?
<clivejo> I was asking cjwatson in launchpad why armhf is being crazy!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #65: FAILURE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #62: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/62/
<clivejo> no blog/news post about the alpha 2 on kubuntu.org?
<clivejo> also http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-4-and-kde-frameworks-5-8-0-now-available-in-backports-for-kubuntu-16-04-and-16-10/ shouldnt that be frameworks 5.28?
<valorie> clivejo: the article is written, but I asked for a read-through, which evidently nobody did
<clivejo> :(
<valorie> I'll fix the older article
<valorie> and maybe publish teh draft as-is
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> how do I read the draft?
<valorie> login
<valorie> at the bottom
<valorie> mistakes like the above are why it's always good to have someone else read!
<clivejo> looks ok, have you a link to the iso?
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/17.04/alpha-2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #66: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/66/
<clivejo> I'll added a hyperlink to the page to download the iso and published it
<valorie> thank you clivejo
<blaze> there is a nasty bug in konsole 16.12.1 :(
<blaze> breaks my app
<clivejo> whats the bug?
<blaze> tomorrow i'll write a bug report
<blaze> and maybe will look how to fix it
<clivejo> can you briefly let me know what the problem is?
<valorie> !info konsole zesty
<ubottu> konsole (source: konsole): X terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 140 kB, installed size 562 kB
<valorie> info konsole zesty-proposed
<valorie> huh
<clivejo> !info konsole zesty-proposed
<ubottu> Package konsole does not exist in zesty-proposed
<blaze> clivejo: https://goo.gl/JlEnzc this code doesn't work, but was always working before
<valorie> does it work in the actual terminal?
<clivejo> oh, that would be an upstream issue
<blaze> konsole interprets everything like it's own options, not even runs a program
<valorie> blaze: I think a BR in bugs.kde.org will be looked at and taken seriously
<valorie> since konsole is pretty basic for all kde devels
<valorie> you might report your BR in #kde-devel and ask for testing there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Afternoon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/24/
<clivejo> acheronuk: what ya doing?
<acheronuk> idly tinkering
<clivejo> what are the patches?
<acheronuk> that one was a patch so that k3b can find the 'normalize' binary if it's installed, as debian/ubuntu rename it it to normalize-audio
<acheronuk> there are some patches to desktop file which may or may not still be useful
<acheronuk> and some stuff to quiet warning or do you want to install codecs pop up etc.
<acheronuk> want to go through them carefully to see if they are still useful, even if they are fixable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #67: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/67/
<clivejo> acheronuk: have you come across lintian complaining about intra-source-package-circular-dependency ? 
<acheronuk> vaguely heard of it, yes. more than that, no
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/25/
<clivejo> know how to fix?
<acheronuk> nope
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/24/
<DarinMiller> so for grins, I added the proposed ppa to my sbuild command to see if kajongg would build.
<DarinMiller> sbuild -d zesty-amd64 --extra-repository="deb [trusted=yes] http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty-proposed multiverse restricted universe main"
<DarinMiller> in the log I see: Get:63 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-proposed/main amd64 python-twisted-bin amd64 16.6.0-2 [15.4 kB]
<DarinMiller> but the build still fails complaining: The following REQUIRED packages have not been found: Twisted (required version >= 16.6.0)
<DarinMiller> !info twisted zesty
<ubottu> Package twisted does not exist in zesty
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: rtfm
<clivejo> DarinMiller: twisted is the source package name
<clivejo> which builds python-twisted
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/intra-source-package-circular-dependency.html
<clivejo> !info python-twisted zesty-proposed
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 16.6.0-2 (zesty-proposed), package size 3 kB, installed size 25 kB
<clivejo> tsimonq2: thanks, thats what Google told me too
<valorie> @tsimonq2 -- please don't use "rtfm" even in jest here
<acheronuk> I think we know where to look up lintian warning by now!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But it stands for Read The Fine Manual
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's a really good manual
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Don't know why you consider it a swear...
<DarinMiller> !info python-twisted-core zesty-proposed
<ubottu> python-twisted-core (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications. In component main, is optional. Version 16.6.0-2 (zesty-proposed), package size 1925 kB, installed size 12666 kB
<valorie> @tsimonq2 -- it is the attitude that is the problem
<valorie> not the "fine" part
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's what I'm always told to do when I have obvious questions :O
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I need sleep. o/
<valorie> sweet dreams
<DarinMiller> clivejo: the ppa seems to be pulling the new 16.6 python-twisted files but the sbuild session does not seem to be using them.  I am trying to figure out why (attempting to learn sbuild).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/64/
<clivejo> DarinMiller: try creating a PPA in your LP account
<clivejo> and add proposed
<clivejo> just for testing
<DarinMiller> oh, ok
<DarinMiller> so upload just the new twisted packages to my ppa and use my ppa link with sbuild instead of the zesty-proposed ppa?
<clivejo> no no, upload kajongg to the PPA
<clivejo> so it builds against the newer package in proposed
<clivejo> do you know how to enable proposed in your PPA?
<DarinMiller> No, I have never uploaded a package to a ppa, but a did create a test ppa: ppa:darinsmiller/ppa-test 
<DarinMiller> looks like I need to use dput .... but this is new territory for me...
<DarinMiller> reading this page now: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<clivejo> go to https://launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-test
<clivejo> right hand side
<clivejo> "Edit PPA dependencies"
<DarinMiller> i see it...
<clivejo> check the circle next to "Proposed (default dependencies and proposed updates)."
<clivejo> Save 
<DarinMiller> yep
<clivejo> and then upload to it
<DarinMiller> uploading instuctions say: dput ppa:your-lp-id/ppa <source.changes>
<DarinMiller> I have the kp git directory and the tar files.  Not sure how to assemble them into the <"source.changes>" format...
<clivejo> you need to sign it with your key
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/68/
<DarinMiller> wait, how can I upload something that fails to build?  Instructions specify, once you've built your source package, use dput.
<clivejo> have you built the source?
<DarinMiller> Not sure what built from source means, I did the following: git clone kp:kajongg followed by get-kci-tarball, then mv ../build-area/package*xz ../
<clivejo> Im not sure how that tool is intended to work
<clivejo> can we do it manual way?
<DarinMiller> so I have a scratch/kajongg directory with the debian "stuff" and the tar scratch directory.  That allow sbuild to attempt to build and duplicate the same failure as KCI.
<DarinMiller> sure :)
<clivejo> so make a new working directory
<DarinMiller> done
<clivejo> ok so we manually find the package in the unstable PPA
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=kajongg&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> which distro do you want to work on?
<DarinMiller> following...
<DarinMiller> zesty
<clivejo> ok, go to the zesty line and click the wee arrow on the left
<clivejo> it will fold down the details
<DarinMiller> yes
<clivejo> do you see the .dsc file?
<DarinMiller> yes
<clivejo> ok so copy the URL
<DarinMiller> 2 tars and a dsc, 
<DarinMiller> ok
<clivejo> then back in your working directory
<DarinMiller> git clone, wget or ?
<clivejo> dget https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+files/kajongg_16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356-0.dsc 
<clivejo> dget
<clivejo> dget is like the reverse of dput :)
<DarinMiller> :) makes sense
<DarinMiller> Ignore this? gpg: Can't check signature: No public key Validation FAILED!!
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> it was signed by KCI
<clivejo> and you dont have that key
<DarinMiller> ok, dput *.* to my ppa?
<DarinMiller> or do need to build something first?
<clivejo> just a sec
<acheronuk> dput the .changes file
<acheronuk> oh, you have just downloded it so you won't have that
<clivejo> untar the two tarballs
<clivejo> tar -xvf kajongg_16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356.orig.tar.xz
<acheronuk> clivejo: do you know what the purpose build dep on spectacle adds in functionality?
<clivejo> and
<clivejo> tar -xvf kajongg_16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356-0.debian.tar.xz
<clivejo> you will have two folder
<clivejo> source and debian
<clivejo> mv debian/ source/
<clivejo> and cd into source
<clivejo> now run "dch"
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-29
<clivejo> change UNRELEASED to zesty
<clivejo> and it should create a entrylog in your name
<DarinMiller> done
<clivejo> add "  * Test build" or something similar
<DarinMiller> yep.  ready.
<clivejo> save the file
<clivejo> now build the source
<clivejo> "debuild -S"
<DarinMiller> done
<clivejo> it will sign it with your key
<clivejo> last line is "Successfully signed dsc and changes files"  ?
<DarinMiller> yes, I had to authenticate...
<DarinMiller> yes
<clivejo> good good
<clivejo> cd ..
<clivejo> you should have a kajongg_16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<DarinMiller> yes
<DarinMiller> dput ppa:darinsmiller/ppa-test kajongg_16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356-0ubuntu1_source.changes ?
<clivejo> yup
<DarinMiller> expecting to see something here.... https://launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-test
<DarinMiller> but nadda....
<DarinMiller> Successfully uploaded packages.
<acheronuk> maybe launchpad ate your upload?
<acheronuk> it can be slow
<DarinMiller> try again?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Can take a while, when LP is busy
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Check your email
<DarinMiller> Auhhh ok
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> You should get an accepted or rejected email
<DarinMiller> B & H photo wants to sell me something....
<acheronuk> did it sign with the same key you have registered on LP?
<DarinMiller> yes.
<DarinMiller> Good signature from "Darin Miller <darinsmiller@gmail.com>" [ultimate]
<DarinMiller> Signature made Sat 28 Jan 2017 05:02:38 PM MST, using RSA key 3EC0A28847C741CE issuer "darinsmiller@gmail.com"
 * DarinMiller is patiently waiting and noting the above details....
<DarinMiller> email arrived... Rejected: Unable to find kajongg_16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution.
<acheronuk> did it upload the .orig tarball?
<clivejo> I think I know whats wrong
<clivejo> but the email should tell you
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> so "cd source"
<clivejo> and "debuild -S -sa"
<clivejo> then "cd .."
<clivejo> and "dput -f ppa:darinsmiller/ppa-test kajongg_16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356-0ubuntu1_source.changes"
<clivejo> make sure you remember the "-f" to force the upload 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> kajongg_16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<DarinMiller> sorry, I was taking notes of the above session.  catching up now....
<DarinMiller> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<DarinMiller> kajongg (4:16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356-0ubuntu1) zesty; urgency=medium
<DarinMiller> message from email ^^
<clivejo> sorry my internet is going up and down :(
<clivejo> <clivejo> Rejected:
<clivejo> <clivejo> Unable to find kajongg_16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution.
<clivejo> <clivejo> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<clivejo> the debuild -S -sa means to include the source tarball ie *.orig.tar
<clivejo> you need the -f switch on dput to force the upload again as dput remembers you uploaded before, but it was rejected by LP due to not having a source 
<DarinMiller> ok, makes sense, updating notes....
<clivejo> and you now have a package in your PPA :)
<DarinMiller> Hey!!!!
<DarinMiller> now what?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-test/+packages
<clivejo> you let LP build it for you!
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-test/+build/11936442
<clivejo> we can watch it build
<DarinMiller> still doesn't answer the sbuild question but that fun anyways :)
<clivejo> well LP uses sbuild I believe
<clivejo> and it can be complicated to setup
<clivejo> practice working manually like this helps understanding
<clivejo> well it did for me
<DarinMiller> wow, lp sends a build email too.  cool.
<clivejo> so it failed!
<clivejo> cant find twisted
<DarinMiller> seems to be a common theme... :)
<clivejo> do you know why?
<DarinMiller> control file?
<clivejo> nope
<DarinMiller> need hint...
<DarinMiller> checking ppa again to ensure proposed changes stuck....
<clivejo> well this is the twisted package
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted/16.6.0-2
<DarinMiller> says published in zesty proposed.....
<clivejo> but its making other packages
<clivejo> there is a python3-twisted
<clivejo> and -core
<clivejo> usually we look for a -dev package
<clivejo> there is also python-twisted-bin
<DarinMiller> oh, so update the control file to say python3-twisted ?
<clivejo> its kind of trial and error, as I dont know what its looking for!
<DarinMiller> yes. OK. I will give it a shot.
<clivejo> so this time edit the changelog file manual and bump it to ubuntu2
<clivejo> you always have to upload a version greater
<clivejo> you wont need the -sa as you have already uploaded the source
<DarinMiller> so change kajongg (4:16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356-0ubuntu2 to kajongg (4:16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356-0ubuntu3 ?
<clivejo> yes, technical not the best version for it 
<clivejo> we should be using something like ~ppa1 etc
<clivejo> but its your PPA and you can trash it 
<DarinMiller> just a test ppa for this sort of stuff.
<clivejo> did you must have used dch to edit the changelog
<DarinMiller> so change control file changing version and re-update UNRELEASED to zesty?
<clivejo> yes
<DarinMiller> changelog updated.
<DarinMiller> nothing else.
<clivejo> changelog and control
<clivejo> oh dear!
<DarinMiller> ?
<clivejo> more problems!
<DarinMiller> yes. my local sbuild says the same. twisted is now found, but more "more learning opportunities" .....
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/304295551/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kajongg_4%3A16.12.1+p17.04+git20170125.1356-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> thats why happened with I uploaded to my PPA
<DarinMiller> similar to my local log....
<DarinMiller>  Could not set up the appstream test. appstreamcli is missing.
<clivejo> It finds twisted
<clivejo> but CMake Error: : System Error: File name too long
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/69/
<clivejo> you could add appstream as a build dep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/69/
<DarinMiller> Hmm, local build does not have file too long error... trying appstream dep....
<DarinMiller> 1/1 Test #1: appstreamtest ....................***Failed    0.01 sec
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/65/
<clivejo> sorry, gonna have to go to bed, brain is shutting down here
<DarinMiller> np, I will keep poking around. Thanks for the help.
<clivejo> Ive pushed a change to KCI to try building with appstream and python3-twisted
<clivejo> so it will try a rebuild with those
<clivejo> at least we solved those two issues
<clivejo> night night
<DarinMiller> gn clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/70/
<DarinMiller> anyone here board on a Saturday night and want to help me troubleshoot an sbuild package install anomaly?
 * tsimonq2 kicks DarinMiller 
<tsimonq2> o/
 * DarinMiller ouch
<tsimonq2> I'm tired though, is it quick?
<DarinMiller> real quick: have you ever seen where sbuild fails to install all packages listed in the depends of the control file?
<DarinMiller> i.e.    appstreamtest.cmake
<tsimonq2> You have a log I can inspect?
<DarinMiller> sry: extra-cmake-modules should install /usr/share/ECM/kde-modules/appstreamtest.cmake
<DarinMiller> yes, just a sec....
<DarinMiller> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23885005/
<DarinMiller> but after the build, the error claims file failed to open for reading (No such file or directory):
<tsimonq2> Hmm let me see...
<tsimonq2> oic that's weird
<DarinMiller> that's what I thought.... Ok, well I can try a few other things.  thanks for giving it a once over...
<tsimonq2> I have an idea, let's see...
<tsimonq2> :/ no...
<tsimonq2> THa's really really weird
<tsimonq2> *That's
<DarinMiller> I had to modify the control file to help it past the depends issues and use the proposed ppa to bring in the new twisted packages.  Building using sbuild -d zesty-amd64 --extra-repository="deb [trusted=yes] http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty-proposed multiverse restricted universe main" -j4
<DarinMiller> on lp, it complains that a file name is too long.  Not the same as I get locally. (clive showed how to upload packages to a ppa to let lp build it.
<DarinMiller> )
<DarinMiller> Well sleep on it and if you think of something drop me a line.
<tsimonq2> Ok, but it's really stupid that it's not working...
 * DarinMiller always thinks that's it's his fault...
<DarinMiller> Should I trying manually installing extra-cmake-modules in my zesty sbuild envior to see if that solves the issue?  Easy enough to stomp on a create a new one....
<tsimonq2> Yeah do it
<DarinMiller> ok, will do. thx
<DarinMiller> Failed, same error missing appstreamtest.cmake.  And I verified /usr/share/ECM/kde-modules/appstreamtest.cmake was in my sbuild enviro before I started the build !!!
<DarinMiller> uncle
 * tsimonq2 pushes clivejo into sbuild
<DarinMiller> gn tsimonq2, thx again.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Np thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<blaze> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi blaze
<acheronuk> clivejo: LP: #1660108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1660108 in gcc-6 (Ubuntu) "Since 6.3.0-3ubuntu1 some acc autotests fail with "atomic_base.h:390:7: error: inlining failed in call to always_inline"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660108
<acheronuk> clivejo: max's fave for lunch. lamb :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> LOL
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you awake at 06:34am CST on a Sunday? not normal for any teenager
<clivejo> acheronuk: ping
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> neat map with timezones: https://www.timeanddate.com/time/map/
 * ahoneybun jumps to ZZ
<ahoneybun> and done
<clivejo> acheronuk: so what you think?
<acheronuk> of what?
<clivejo> the mess that is calligra!
<acheronuk> I *think* 'calligra' sounds like a type of pasta dish
<acheronuk> I'll have the seafood calligra with some garlic break please......
<acheronuk> *bread
<clivejo> yummmm
<clivejo> Ill have the same
<BluesKaj> so I guess a Calligrapher is bread baker  ;-)
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> I would like to sort that dependency issue, although could maybe live with it for an initial upload to just get new calligra in
<acheronuk> l18n needs proper breaks etc
<acheronuk> not sure if the old l18n source being there would block migration or not, but in worst case I suppose we could get an AA to remove that 
<blaze> why lintian is always complaining about zesty?
<blaze> bad distribution in changes file stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Work. 7:15 AM to 3 PM yesterday and today 😴
<clivejo> well the wildcard idea doesnt work :(
<ahoneybun> darn my keyboard lights stopped working
<acheronuk> eek! how will you find it in the dark now?
 * acheronuk runs
<ahoneybun> xD
<clivejo> do you often type in the dark?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well I like messing with the lights too
<valorie> my keyboard has a control to turn that off and on
<valorie> don't usually use it
<valorie> but I do type while watching the news at night or so
<valorie> sometimes
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1035: SUCCESS in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1035/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #62: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2020: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2020/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2020: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2020/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2020: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2020/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #63: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/63/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #42: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2021: SUCCESS in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2021/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2021: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2021/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2021: SUCCESS in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2021/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1036: SUCCESS in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1036/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #46: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #32: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #74: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/74/
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Bionic Beaver 18.04 LTS | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : https://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar https://kubuntu.org/6
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #33: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #75: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1441: FAILURE in 7.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #178: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #364: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1442: STILL FAILING in 8.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1443: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #365: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #227: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #179: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #179: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #366: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #228: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #229: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #71: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #67: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2022: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2022/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2022: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2022/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2022: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2022/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2023: SUCCESS in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2023/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2023: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2023/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2023: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2023/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, 5.42 already in fw staging ppa ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, No. have not been able to stage for all architectures yet. so it's just in the bata ppa for amd64 and i386
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> is it ok if i add beta ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if you want to
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> it will superseed staging right ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> can have both together? or 1 at a time
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, sorry .. which beta is this?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> beta of plasma 5.12 (5.11.95)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> owh .. thats plasma .. how bout fw ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> frameworks 5.42 is in that ppa with it
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> plasma-workspace 3 minutes ago
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, huh?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> saw it in staging plasma ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Testing a rebuild against new appstream, as the archive build just failed on it
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, no. ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> owh ... im already on 5.42 .. my bad ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i thought i haven't
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #400: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #239: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #163: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #227: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #63: ABORTED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #75: ABORTED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #401: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #164: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #240: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #228: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #402: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #76: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #64: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #65: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #77: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #224: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #613: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/613/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #49: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #34: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/28/
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1745029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745029 in appstream (Ubuntu) "plasma-workspace FTBFS with appstream 0.11.8-1" [High,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=888144
<ubottu> Debian bug 888144 in src:frameworkintegration "frameworkintegration FTBFS with libappstreamqt-dev 0.11.8-1: c++: error: AppStreamQt-NOTFOUND: No such file or directory" [Serious,Open]
<acheronuk> ximion: hi, I linked those 2 bugs on launchpad ^^^
<acheronuk> thanks for replying on the debian one :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/29/
<ximion> acheronuk: I am subscribed to all bugs reported against appstream on Ubuntu already :-)
<acheronuk> ximion: lol. yeah. I guess you would be
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #614: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/614/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #30: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/30/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1037: SUCCESS in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1037/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #80: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #51: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #63: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #52: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #48: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #76: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #155: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #26: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #593: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #241: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #156: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #403: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #594: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #66: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #56: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #67: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #64: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #49: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #27: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #53: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #242: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #404: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #57: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #66: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #82: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #52: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #77: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #43: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #54: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #1203: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/1203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #595: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #389: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #64: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #133: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #146: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #157: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #1204: FIXED in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/1204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #596: ABORTED in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #65: ABORTED in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #28: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #390: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #56: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #134: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #68: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #147: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #58: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2024: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2024/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2024: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2024/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2024: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2024/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1465: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1465/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1466: FIXED in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #405: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #243: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #229: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #406: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #244: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #166: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #245: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #407: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #230: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #66: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #83: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #408: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #246: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #231: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #409: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #247: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #232: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #67: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #84: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #68: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #85: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/85/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: what are the ppas I need to get 5.12?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: just the beta one on bionic: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-lts-beta-available-ppa-for-testing-on-artful-bionic/
<acheronuk> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<ahoneybun> Cool thanks.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2025: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2025/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2025: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2025/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2025: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2025/
<wxl> daily dies after grub in vbox
<wxl> so it seems the fix was the kernel
<wxl> but we have an older kernel and it still seems to be a problem
<wxl> i'm on 4.4.0
<wxl> (not running on bionic)
<wxl> oops wrong channel :/
<wxl> well the first thing i said is still relevant :)
<valorie> ha
<valorie> do you know when they plan to release the new kernel into bionic?
<wxl> unfortunately no
<valorie> seems like sometimes they wait until the last minute
<valorie> which seems most unwise given the past few months, and that this is an LTS
<valorie> btw: https://blogs.kde.org/2018/01/24/and-again-story-kde-plasmas-desktop-icons-512-improvements
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1038: SUCCESS in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1038/
<ahoneybun> I see you forked the manual valorie.
<ahoneybun> Nice!
<genii> Is Muon still maintained?
<ahoneybun> I think Rick picked it up.
<ahoneybun> Or it was a team effort.
<nauticalnexus> What is "Muon"
<wxl> it's the devil
<nauticalnexus> !Muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<nauticalnexus> isn't that why "Software" exists
<valorie> ahoneybun: not sure it was the right thing to do, but thomas was in a hurry
<valorie> I've yet to actually work on it yet
<ahoneybun> It was fine. You can send merge requests. You'll need to update your fork for the 18.04 branch though.
<valorie> so you already have a fork and I didn't get that?
<valorie> ugh
<ahoneybun> I don't have a fork.
<ahoneybun> Nevermind you have the latest I believe.
<valorie> ok cool
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vN6iZ
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 6605d27 Aaron Honeycutt: Kubuntu 17.10 released
<ahoneybun> Funny I thought I took that out
<ahoneybun> valorie: there is 17.10 btw.
<valorie> thanks ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> I'm not going to use tags anymore as that was a nightmare for 17.10 today for some reason. 
<ahoneybun> And Travis grabbed 18.04 right when I made the branch.
<ahoneybun> 265 packages to get to 5.12, damn.
<ahoneybun> I'll update the site to the PDF, epub soon. Just need to copy the stuff for 17.10 over to the server then.
<ahoneybun> valorie: let me know if you have any questions about the process with the docs.
<valorie> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libmediawiki build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libmediawiki/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klinkstatus build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klinkstatus/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkexiv2 build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkexiv2/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rsibreak build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rsibreak/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libktorrent build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libktorrent/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kholidays build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kholidays/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcharselect build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcharselect/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blinken build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blinken/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantleetheme build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantleetheme/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_svgpart build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_svgpart/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sweeper build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sweeper/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cervisia build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cervisia/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krusader build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krusader/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libmediawiki build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libmediawiki/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klinkstatus build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klinkstatus/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkexiv2 build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkexiv2/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rsibreak build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rsibreak/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libktorrent build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libktorrent/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kholidays build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kholidays/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcharselect build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcharselect/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blinken build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blinken/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantleetheme build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantleetheme/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_svgpart build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_svgpart/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sweeper build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sweeper/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cervisia build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cervisia/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krusader build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krusader/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/62/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #182: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #59: ABORTED in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #74: ABORTED in 3 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #120: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #582: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/582/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #53: ABORTED in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #53: ABORTED in 3 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #48: ABORTED in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #63: ABORTED in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #65: ABORTED in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #61: ABORTED in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #71: ABORTED in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #69: ABORTED in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #70: ABORTED in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #75: ABORTED in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #71: ABORTED in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #50: ABORTED in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #67: ABORTED in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #32: ABORTED in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #67: ABORTED in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #63: ABORTED in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #58: ABORTED in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #74: ABORTED in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #60: ABORTED in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #37: ABORTED in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #63: ABORTED in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #45: ABORTED in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #71: ABORTED in 3 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #65: ABORTED in 3 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #74: ABORTED in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #53: ABORTED in 3 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #50: ABORTED in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #491: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #36: ABORTED in 3 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #51: ABORTED in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #162: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #62: ABORTED in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #65: ABORTED in 3 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #48: ABORTED in 3 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/48/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-26
<ahoneybun> that's a lot of red
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> We know
<valorie> ahoneybun: the builders are still not fully online
<ahoneybun> I thought so.
<valorie> I guess it will take awhile until the queues get to sane levels
<valorie> I guess some are still offline because they haven't been properly patched yet because intel and whatever haven't released the fixes
<[Relic]> has anyone gotten anything higher than nvidia 384 to work with the new linux images?
<valorie> hey [Relic], I've not tried
<valorie> have you?
<[Relic]> just the basic install from the extra hardware thing and it black screens on boot so you have to go in and purge all the nvidia stuff
<[Relic]> 387.26 doesn't work
<[Relic]> reboot time
<[Relic]> can't install cuda 9-1 either since it removes 384 and installs 387
<valorie> is there a reason you don't want 384?
<valorie> this is not a support channel btw
<[Relic]> well you did ask  :)   just pointing out the black screen issue did still exist, but wasn't sure if anyone had come up with a way to get the next version yet.
<valorie> true, I did ask but I'd still like to know why you don't want 384? Are you having problems with it?
<ahoneybun> I've seen 384 stick around but cause the black screen issue
<valorie> I think that's what I'm using
<valorie> a bit better than nouveau
<ahoneybun> but CUDA needs 387.
<ahoneybun> well it pulls it in
<[Relic]> cuda 9-1 pulls 387 nvidia, not sure what version 384 runs (9 is significantly faster than 8 was)
<[Relic]> on the blender koro cuda gpu compute test 8 was about 22mins and 9 was 16mins so if I can get back to cuda 9 I would want to
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> installing 5.42 ...
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> need to try the wayland too shortly
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, thought you aleady had those
<genii> Are there AMD video cards that would make the driver detection tool want to grab AMD microcode updates, when my on board CPU is an Intel?
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #1198: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/1198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkeduvocdocument build #1095: ABORTED in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkeduvocdocument/1095/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1039: UNSTABLE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1039/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #1199: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/1199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/67/
<acheronuk> yofel: you about? how do we add packages to be installed in the docker containers?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> acheronuk: guess you're lucky today ;)
<yofel> sec
<acheronuk> \o/ we need python3-paramiko, otherwise with new dput in bionic, sftp to launchpad fails
<acheronuk> so deploy_in_container.rake ?
<yofel> acheronuk: can't test it right now, but AFAIR it's deploy_in_container.rake line 123ff
<acheronuk> yofel: thanks, I had just about got there by deduction I think, but great to have that confirmed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #183: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add python3-paramiko as dput in bionic now requires this for sftp upload
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #107: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #107: SUCCESS in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #107: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2026: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2026/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2026: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2026/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2026: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2026/
<acheronuk> yofel: think that's done it. thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #68: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #184: NOW UNSTABLE in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_cleanup_uri: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/184/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_cleanup_uri
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_init: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/184/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_init
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_tarball: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/184/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_tarball
<yofel> fixed by not updating the gem dependencies before the test (which should't be done anyway)
<yofel> for some strange reason bundler was downgrading jenkins_junit_builder to 0.0.1 which isn't enough o.O
<acheronuk> thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Require jenkins_junit_builder >= 0.0.6
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_cleanup_uri: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/185/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_cleanup_uri
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_init: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/185/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_init
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_tarball: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/185/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_tarball
<acheronuk> yofel: if you are still tinkering, please let me know if/when you are done. want to clear reds if possible now the LP build queue is low enough
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #108: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #108: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #108: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2027: SUCCESS in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2027/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2027: SUCCESS in 2 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2027/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2027: SUCCESS in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2027/
<yofel> acheronuk: I'm done for now
<acheronuk> yofel: thanks. and thanks for those fixes :)
<yofel> yw, that not working is fairly annoying ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #49: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #36: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #62: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #70: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #52: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #66: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/66/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, Sorry... upgrading
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/46/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, right. that was just a rebuild to do the extra archictectures in staaging that I couldn't do before because the build farm was disabled for them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #64: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #51: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #56: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #36: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #62: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #71: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #59: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #60: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #73: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #71: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #65: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #63: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #61: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #53: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #60: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #60: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #72: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #65: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #66: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #62: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #71: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #75: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #66: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #66: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/66/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Ic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #69: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #48: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #54: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #50: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #48: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #51: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/33/
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Bionic Beaver 18.04 LTS | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : https://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar https://kubuntu.org/6 | Kubuntu Manual open for MRs: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/tree/kubuntu
<ahoneybun> who made those short links?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/72/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: clive I think
<ahoneybun> ah.
<ahoneybun> morning acheronuk :)
<acheronuk> hi. is there an issue?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #57: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/57/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: nope just added the manual in the topic but wanted one of those shorturl
<nauticalnexus[m]> Yeah there's an issue. It's called.. uh.. we have no pizza
<nauticalnexus[m]> We're ouT OF PIZZA
<acheronuk> **out of cheese error**?
<nauticalnexus[m]> Lol
<nauticalnexus[m]> Someone.. someone needs to go out and get pizza. Whoever stays back will defend the fort.
<nauticalnexus[m]> We cannot live witHOUT PIZZA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #53: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #58: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #63: FIXED in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/63/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages have been kept back: …   kde-baseapps-bin
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> $ apt show kde-baseapps-bin … Package: kde-baseapps-bin … Version: 4:16.08.3-3
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #44: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #45: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #66: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #67: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcontacts build #66: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcontacts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #71: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #62: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #75: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #80: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/80/
<blaze> what's the advantage of having matrix account linked to irc?
<acheronuk> blaze: it's got a cool name
<acheronuk> and also works a little like a bnc
<blaze> I see
<acheronuk[m]> blaze: and can do things like show link details and images inline if you want it to
<yofel> what's matrix?
<acheronuk> https://matrix.org
<acheronuk> has a bridge to IRC which is pretty transparent
<acheronuk> Konversation 2.x will support it: https://blogs.kde.org/2017/09/05/konversation-2x-2018-new-user-interface-matrix-support-mobile-version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #68: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #23: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #65: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #40: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #63: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #53: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #68: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #59: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #81: ABORTED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #63: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #69: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #72: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_smb4k build #178: FAILURE in 5.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_smb4k/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_smb4k build #179: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_smb4k/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #24: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #45: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #60: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #64: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #73: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #44: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #54: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #46: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #66: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #41: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #64: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/20/
<yofel> acheronuk: regarding the frequently long build queues... what would you think about bumping the package build priority one step? Not something I usually like doing for auto-builds, but the queue length kind of defeats the point of the CI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #163: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/163/
<acheronuk> yofel: well, the issue is I think that the CI PPA have a -ve build score bonus set by LP admin of -1, (was -10 on stable PPA until I got that changed the other day to match the unstable one)
<acheronuk> cjwatson inferred we were deliberately scored down to prevent our CI swamping the queues
<acheronuk> [14:13] <cjwatson> They both have small negative scores; stable has -10, unstable has -1
<acheronuk> [14:13] <cjwatson> Makes it less likely to swamp the build farm
<acheronuk> [14:13] <cjwatson> I've set stable to -1
<yofel> well, I guess we shouldn't be working around that then :/
<acheronuk> nope. as annoying as it is
<yofel> I wonder if that could be done depending if it's an auto build or an SCM change...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #55: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/55/
<acheronuk> dunno. probably, but I am still not that good with the tooling. getting there slowly with zero ruby knowledge
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #164: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/164/
<yofel> I know the point in the code, but not where Jenkins could tell me that..
<yofel> the dch call is in ci-tooling/lib/ci/sourcer_base.rb line 94
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #21: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #44: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #67: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #63: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #70: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #59: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #60: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #21: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #49: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #52: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #61: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #70: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #60: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #61: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #69: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #29: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #19: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #64: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #71: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #64: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #66: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #40: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #64: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #69: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #13: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #57: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #50: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #61: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #62: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #47: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #59: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #70: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kholidays build #35: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kholidays/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #54: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #54: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #62: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #71: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #57: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #49: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #50: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #31: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #51: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #36: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #48: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #35: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #48: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #58: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #17: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #70: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #54: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #59: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #33: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #29: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #70: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #41: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #66: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #67: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #46: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #34: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #47: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #47: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #35: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #71: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #62: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #49: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #67: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkexiv2 build #66: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkexiv2/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #66: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #44: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #72: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #50: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #42: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #65: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #66: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #54: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #69: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #66: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #58: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #69: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #70: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #190: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #366: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #54: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #191: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #367: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/55/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #62: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #66: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #61: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #67: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #64: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #66: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #63: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #67: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #63: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libmediawiki build #62: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libmediawiki/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #63: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #62: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #368: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #192: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #65: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #42: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #66: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #66: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #63: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #77: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #51: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #59: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #61: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #53: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #69: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #58: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #40: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #65: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #61: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #369: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #193: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #66: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #65: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klinkstatus build #64: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klinkstatus/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #67: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #60: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #20: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #47: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #59: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #17: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #66: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcharselect build #67: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcharselect/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #51: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blinken build #64: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blinken/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #68: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #67: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #66: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #66: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #68: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2028: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2028/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2028: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2028/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2028: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2028/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #60: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #68: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #72: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #67: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #52: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #71: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #48: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #47: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #59: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #57: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #62: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #57: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #68: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #66: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #66: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #53: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #58: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #51: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #68: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #68: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #73: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #52: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #61: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #66: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_svgpart build #66: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_svgpart/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #62: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #72: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #55: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #64: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #37: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #43: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #33: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #61: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #53: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #67: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #61: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #54: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #74: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #68: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #74: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #69: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #66: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #59: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #66: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #38: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #50: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #71: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #67: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #60: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #68: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #37: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #34: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rsibreak build #23: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rsibreak/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #67: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #62: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #51: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #37: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #52: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #56: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #68: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #62: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #62: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #67: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #58: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #51: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #32: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #61: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #63: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #73: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #64: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #66: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #49: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #69: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantleetheme build #68: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantleetheme/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #65: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #71: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #55: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libktorrent build #62: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libktorrent/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #51: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #76: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #41: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #69: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #54: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #44: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #25: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #67: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #82: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #66: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #58: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #67: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #47: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #49: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #67: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krusader build #62: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krusader/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #62: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #58: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #69: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #66: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #69: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sweeper build #67: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sweeper/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cervisia build #67: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cervisia/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #49: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #67: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #64: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #37: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #52: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #48: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #46: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #38: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #53: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #74: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #66: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #70: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #65: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #65: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #60: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #53: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #83: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #161: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #69: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #194: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #370: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #371: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #66: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #54: FIXED in 3 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #54: FIXED in 3 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #69: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #89: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #561: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/561/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #172: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #562: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/562/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #46: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #47: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #90: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #55: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #70: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #58: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/58/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> The following packages have been kept back: …   kde-baseapps-bin
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> why the package being kept?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @myfenris, because they break other ones. you will find that every so often using -proposed. such breakage stops it moving to -release, which is the point of britney migration
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 your merge IIRC
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> or sync
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #74: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #34: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/34/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/71/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @acheronuk, 👌
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #48: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/48/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> After breakfast I'll check Britney to see why it's whining this time :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2029: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2029/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2029: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2029/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2029: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2029/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> can someone advise me what to do: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26478517/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Please don't enable the bionic-proposed repository, things will break.
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> ok .. thanks for the advise .. disabled the proposed repo
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<ahoneybun> valorie: you around?
<valorie> ahoneybun: here now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #157: FIXED in 3 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #183: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/183/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1191: FIXED in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1167: FIXED in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #248: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #100: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kexi build #19: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kexi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #25: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #124: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #18: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #22: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #23: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #145: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #354: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #319: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #26: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krdc build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krdc/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #17: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krdc build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krdc/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #153: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #216: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #99: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #143: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #109: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #248: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #205: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #130: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #204: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #141: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #206: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #147: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #205: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #217: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #181: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #78: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #163: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #186: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #252: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #233: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #127: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #230: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #204: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #158: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #208: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #230: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #148: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #177: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #252: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #165: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #228: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #178: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #188: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #174: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #126: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #113: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #202: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #149: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #142: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #195: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #253: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okteta build #55: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okteta/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #195: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #220: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #317: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #291: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #318: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #170: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #254: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #115: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #152: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #230: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #232: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #178: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #176: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #149: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #124: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #251: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #185: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #153: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #99: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #23: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #138: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #204: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkomparediff2 build #23: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkomparediff2/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bluedevil build #25: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bluedevil/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #20: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #19: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #254: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #279: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #194: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #23: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #24: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkcompactdisc build #22: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkcompactdisc/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdecoration build #22: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdecoration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #317: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #187: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #222 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #222: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #110: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #156: UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #249: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #21: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #19: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #244: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #125: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #318: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #18: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #24: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #225: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #233: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #186: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #148: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #249: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #79: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #116: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #153: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #177: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #25: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #253: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #143: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #139: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #253: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bluedevil build #26: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bluedevil/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #175: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #206: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #217: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #164: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #187: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #255: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #128: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #205: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #127: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #252: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #182: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #114: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #209: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #234: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #231: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #229: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #218: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #319: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #280: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #207: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkomparediff2 build #24: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkomparediff2/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #150: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #292: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #154: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #18: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #19: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #20: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdecoration build #23: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdecoration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #189: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #23: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #19: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #105: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #24: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #196: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #150: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #179: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #23: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #206: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkcompactdisc build #23: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkcompactdisc/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #195: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #21: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #110: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #166: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #178: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #196: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #231: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #205: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #255: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #318: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #24: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #205: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #203: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #159: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #179: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #171: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #144: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #22: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #14: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #28: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #100: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #149: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #142: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #19: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #18: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #188: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #231: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okteta build #56: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okteta/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #254: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #221: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #26: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #154: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #100: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #125: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #101: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #26: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #22: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #28: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #18: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #22: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #125: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #84: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #21 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #18 9 mo 15 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #21: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #131: FIXED in 4 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #103: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #125: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #106: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #106: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #115: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2728: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2728/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2728: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2728/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2728: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2728/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2729: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2729/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2729: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2729/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2729: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2729/
<IrcsomeBot4> <DarinMiller> Both 18.10 and 19.04 upgraded to p 5.14.9 without issue and I have yet to find bugs with either one.
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/P0xpj65W/file_12446.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #25: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #20: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/20/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #96: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krdc build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krdc/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #150: UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #27: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #155: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #88: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #26: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #109: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #97: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2730: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2730/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2730: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2730/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2730: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2730/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2731: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2731/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2731: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2731/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2731: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2731/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #189: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #24: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/25/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #29: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_elisa build #20: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_elisa/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktimer build #26: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktimer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klettres build #25: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klettres/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kturtle build #26: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kturtle/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcharselect build #25: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcharselect/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krfb build #26: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krfb/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmousetool build #24: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmousetool/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #23: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #27: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_artikulate build #20: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_artikulate/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdf build #27: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdf/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #28: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #23: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimagemapeditor build #23: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimagemapeditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #22: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #27: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcachegrind build #25: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcachegrind/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #24: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_babe build #20: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_babe/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #22: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_blinken build #26: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_blinken/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kruler build #25: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kruler/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmouth build #25: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmouth/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konqueror build #25: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konqueror/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgeography build #26: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgeography/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #23: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_rocs build #27: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_rocs/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #23: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kteatime build #27: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kteatime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #23: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-gdrive build #18: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-gdrive/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khelpcenter build #25: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khelpcenter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfloppy build #26: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfloppy/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dragon build #25: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dragon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfind build #26: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfind/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_step build #27: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_step/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #24: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #28: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_juk build #24: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_juk/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalc build #29: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalc/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #25: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #24: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #20: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krdc build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krdc/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #20: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-sdk build #27: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-sdk/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmplot build #25: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmplot/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #23: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konsole build #27: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konsole/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_sweeper build #23: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_sweeper/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbruch build #25: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbruch/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #24: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwalletmanager build #25: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwalletmanager/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #23: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #29: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #27: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #23: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #25: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbackup build #26: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbackup/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_filelight build #26: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_filelight/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmix build #25: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmix/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cervisia build #25: UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cervisia/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #28: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #24: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kate build #25: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kate/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #126: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin build #23: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_minuet build #25: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_minuet/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_marble build #27: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_marble/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lokalize build #26: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lokalize/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #21: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiten build #25: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiten/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #25: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #27: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #26: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktouch build #25: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktouch/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #22: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kig build #25: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kig/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalgebra build #24: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalgebra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #23: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #21: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kget build #22: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kget/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #184: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #22: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #20: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #21: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #19: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #21: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #22: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #15: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #16: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #18: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/135/
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 715x786) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0jinHeSI/file_12491.jpg
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk nice and smooth.
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #226: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: ignore appdata warning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/226/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_package: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/226/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- ProjectsFactoryTest.test_debian_from_list: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/226/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/ProjectsFactoryTest/test_debian_from_list
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2732: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2732/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2732: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2732/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2732: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2732/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #144: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #144: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #144: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2733: FAILURE in 7.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2733: FAILURE in 7.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2733: FAILURE in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2734: STILL FAILING in 7.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2734/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2734: STILL FAILING in 8.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2734/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2734: STILL FAILING in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2734/
<acheronuk> yofel: tooling/docker looks a bit broken again
<acheronuk> sitter: did you get this on Neon? "You must use Bundler 2 or greater with this lockfile."
<sitter> acheronuk: https://bundler.io/blog/2019/01/03/announcing-bundler-2.html
<sitter> if the lock file was generated by bundler2, all systems that want to use it must also use bundler2
<acheronuk> sitter: yeah, I see. can that be done easily? I'm not overly familiar with this
<sitter> acheronuk: that website tells you how
<sitter> I think our tooling does that stuff automatically
<acheronuk> sitter: well, it doesn't seem to have done :/
<acheronuk> Phil will probably know, but he's only occasionally around
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/24/
<sitter> acheronuk: they are not the same tooling repos, though are they?
<sitter> I mean, I really don't know why it doesn't update properly on kci, but I would guess that it's to do with the toolings not being in sync
<acheronuk> sitter: sorry, I thought you meant both would
<sitter> dunno :)
<sitter> oh, another option is that tooling_deploy or one of the jobs anyway doesn't properly carry dot files
<sitter> rake specifically should never auto-load bundler (which is what seems to be going wrong) because of the .noexec.yml
<sitter> so perhaps the probelm is simply that the file is being lost somewhere
<acheronuk> ^^^ is gobbledygook to me :(
<acheronuk> oh well
<acheronuk> thanks anyuway
<acheronuk> *anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #227: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/227/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_package: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/227/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_package
<sitter> acheronuk: what I mean is that this file might not be lost somewhere along the line https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/.noexec.yml
<sitter> s/not//
<acheronuk> sitter: what I mean is I don't know enough about this side of the tooling to know what to do with that info
<acheronuk> going to just have to hope Phil does and is around soon
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #145: SUCCESS in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #145: SUCCESS in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #145: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2735: STILL FAILING in 8.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2735/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2735: STILL FAILING in 8.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2735/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2735: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2735/
<acheronuk> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2736: STILL FAILING in 8.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2736/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2736: STILL FAILING in 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2736/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2736: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2736/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/228/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_package: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/228/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #146: SUCCESS in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #146: SUCCESS in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #146: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2737: STILL FAILING in 8.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2737/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2737: STILL FAILING in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2737/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2737: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2737/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2738: STILL FAILING in 9.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2738/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2738: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2738/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2738: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2738/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #229: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/229/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_package: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/229/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #147: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #147: SUCCESS in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #147: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2739: STILL FAILING in 9.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2739/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2739: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2739/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2739: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2739/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #230: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_bin_only: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/230/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_bin_only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::BuildBinaryTest.test_build_package: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/230/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__BuildBinaryTest/test_build_package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #148: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #148: SUCCESS in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #148: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2740: STILL FAILING in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2740: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2740: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #231: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #232: FIXED in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #149: SUCCESS in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #149: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #149: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2741: STILL FAILING in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2741/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2741: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2741/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2741: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2741/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #151: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #151: SUCCESS in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #151: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2742: FIXED in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2742/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2742: FIXED in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2742/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2742: FIXED in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2742/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #25: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_blinken build #27: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_blinken/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #21: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #19: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfloppy build #27: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfloppy/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #25: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #24: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbackup build #27: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbackup/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krfb build #27: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krfb/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #24: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kturtle build #27: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kturtle/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #23: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #28: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #30: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #20: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #25: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwalletmanager build #26: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwalletmanager/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #26: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmplot build #26: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmplot/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #28: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalgebra build #25: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalgebra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_filelight build #27: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_filelight/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcharselect build #26: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcharselect/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #25: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #148: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #22: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #39: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #20: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #29: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krdc build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krdc/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #19: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktouch build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktouch/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dragon build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dragon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmouth build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmouth/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiten build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiten/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmousetool build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmousetool/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimagemapeditor build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimagemapeditor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdf build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdf/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbruch build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbruch/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_artikulate build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_artikulate/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kruler build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kruler/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_juk build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_juk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krdc build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krdc/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcachegrind build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcachegrind/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_step build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_step/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_sweeper build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_sweeper/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_elisa build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_elisa/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krdc build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krdc/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #23: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #185: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #19: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #19: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kget build #23: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kget/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #106: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #20: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #27: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #26: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #27: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #24: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_marble build #28: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_marble/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #23: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #26: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #29: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #158: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/158/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/21/
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NwlwQgPt/file_12527.jpg
<valorie> latte dock?
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> Yea. Wow not sure if Plasma 5.14 got worse when it comes to workspaces or if Wayland got worse.
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> *5.15 ?
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ZSEVzdVy/file_12529.jpg
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OdX7wk0h/file_12530.jpg
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> That's what I meant to send.
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, baloo is frameworks
<IrcsomeBot4> <myfenris> Sometimes I got the same problem from baloo
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> latte dock also needs some fixes applied for plasma 5.15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #23: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #77: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #132: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krdc build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krdc/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #224: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #161: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #29: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #106: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #16: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #25: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #152: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #187: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #320: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #319: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #178: FIXED in 3 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #355: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krdc build #27: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krdc/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #31: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #40: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #28: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #157: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #163: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #308: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/308/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #293: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2743: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2743: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2743: SUCCESS in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #33: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #319: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #294: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #125: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #154: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/249/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #320: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2744: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2744/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2744: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2744/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2744: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2744/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2745: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2745/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2745: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2745/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2745: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2745/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2746: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2746: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2746: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2746/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2747: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2747: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2747: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2747/
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> Hey BluesKaj
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk it seems that on Wayland when you lock your computer, close the lid with a monitor connected it logs you out.
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, please report to kde if you can
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> The thing is that I don't know where lol. There are a few wayland projects.
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi that's a lot of projects
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> I guess it's this project: https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=frameworks-kwayland
<IrcsomeBot4> <acheronuk> yeah, KDE is a behmoth. just pick what looks most likely, and a dev will reassign to another one if you guessed wrong
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403634
<ubottu> KDE bug 403634 in general "Black screen when disconnecting external monitor with lid closed (laptop)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> Fixed the name.
<IrcsomeBot4> <ahoneybun> Thanks! @acheronuk
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2748: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2748: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2748: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2748/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2749: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2749/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2749: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2749/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2749: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2749/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> morning BluesKaj
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-20
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-21
<valorie> mamarley, mparillo, please report your test results to the Kwin list too
<valorie> not just here
<mparillo> Sorry, valorie. You mean testing the Plasma beta that landed in the daily FF builds last week? Kwin list? Is there a mailing list or maybe #kwin?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Tuxist> i have new version pipewire libs now fixed ld behavior and fixed config
<Tuxist> but now i need packaging jack and pulse
<valorie> mparillo: perhaps I got confused
<valorie> if you were testing the changes in kwin, here is the beginning of the thread https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kwin/2020-January/002999.html
<mparillo> Thanks, and was not testing the kwin changes. I was only testing the Plasma beta on the daily FF builds. There was somebody on this channel who was disappointed, and I briefly mentioned that Martin had been a workhorse on kwin, but seemed to have retreated.
<mparillo> Not to mention, reading between the lines, Roman seemed disappointed also.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-22
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-23
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-24
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-25
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot2> tomazcanabrava was removed by: tomazcanabrava
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> First the good news:  all the necessary xorg bits landed in Focal to run Nvidia hybrid laptops using prime offload with any extra ppa's.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> i.e. __NV_PRIME_RENDER_OFFLOAD=1 __GLX_VENDOR_LIBRARY_NAME=nvidia steam steam://rungameid/240 &
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> and the bad news: prime offload still under-performs the native NVidia profile by ~35%.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> @DarinMiller, without any  extra ppa's
<IrcsomeBot2> * DarinMiller just learned message are editable and deleteable in Telegram...
<BluesKaj> weird things going on with Firefox 72, on Focal, for some reason audio is turn off by default and the FF icon in the taskbar has to be clicked to turn the audio on, then it displays the speaker icon overlayed on FF icon, very strange
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> the adventure never stops :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> really?  hmmm will try to reproduce....
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Fresh install of focal here and I FF audio is working fine for me.  Steps to reproduce?
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, it didn't happen til this morning's upgrade, which was mostly cups stuff, but I think it might have something to do with plasma integration on FF
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> plasma integration is enabled here so not sure how to help verify or fix your side.
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, the audio does work, it's just turned off by default
<BluesKaj> here
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> FWIW, the hybrid performance on Manjaro matches Kubuntu, so the slower perf in hybrid mode must be an NVidia driver issue.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-26
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> question arose in another chat: has Kubuntu switched to the Calamares installer? I don't see anything 
